# Testers,TTC&After Conception-Clomid,IUI,IVF,Femara -EVERYONE!!



## Hopin4ABump

:dust::hugs::flower:*WELCOME!!!*:flower::hugs::dust:​
This group of ladies is all about a STRONG support system for our journies of TTC and even after conception!!! We are a family here for each other through the highs and lows of this incredibly emotionally challenging journey and would like to welcome EVERYONE!!!

<3 Looking forward to welcoming new friends to our thread!

*******WARNING******* THIS THREAD IS FULL OF POAS-AHOLICS!! We do our best to support the TWW but ultimately end up fueling the poas-addict in all of us! :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay now I can still stalk you all :)


----------



## Allika

Hello! Can I join this thread?

I solemnly swear to use this smiley::holly: every chance I get!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

HEHE OF course you can!! And Lei, I would be EXTREMELY upset if you didn't stalk!! :) :) :)


----------



## Grateful365

I would also like to join and also promise to use the :holly: whenever fitting. 
LOL

Thanks for making the new thread Hopin. 

I love when we keep everyone's dates on the front page so we have something to look forward to and can keep track of everyone!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OK so as of right now I need everyone to update me on when their next appointments/important dates are!!


----------



## Allika

Blood levels 2/4/2013!


----------



## Grateful365

Next pre-natal checkup: 2/19/2013
Due date: 8/11/2013


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhh I'm so excited!!! I'll update shortly with dates. Let's get started on a positive vibe ladies. The month of LOVE is coming.


----------



## Grateful365

I'm excited too!!! I can't WAIT to see who will get the next BFP because it could be anyone! Love it!


----------



## typeA TTC

I want to join too!! ;) stalking!!

My next appt for a follie check is tomorrow at 9:15am. But it might be easier to just say I have an IUI (#2) coming up in February. 

Thank you hopin for putting this together!! I don't even know how to do a signature line....can someone help me with that?


----------



## Allika

I thought this is good for positive vibes :)
 



Attached Files:







e25a73152c4890bcd23ee316f387090d.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok! Front page is updated!! I don't know I'll be as good at this as Lei but I'll sure try!


----------



## Allika

Draven's Birthday is missing!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Hello ladies! Xoxo I will update you all tomorrow on why I have been MIA, that is.... IF....... I get any sleep tonight over knowing Lei is leaving us :cry:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Momof1 I'm glad you're not gone!!! <3

Just to let y'all know I'm traveling for work tomorrow and I'm not sure how available I'll be!!!


----------



## lune_miel

I've moved over here, too! Testing about 2/19.

I bet some of the girls will be back in Feb, once you get AF and start a cycle over again it's not as exciting as the 2WW. I expect to O on 2/7 and it's taking forever to get here!!

P.S. Michigan sounds nice. Right now in Minnesota I want to scream if I hear Arctic Blast one more time! :xmas7:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hooray new thread! It feels fresh :D I love the front page, great idea and it'll come in handy to keep updated on what's happening when with everyone! I don't really have much coming up with Draven lol. Just a check-up on Feb. 26 and I think we start his immunizations that day :'( I'll cry more than him I'm sure! 

Grateful and Lune, Feb. 19th is my birthday so I hope to see a pretty picture that day and hear of a lovely BFP! 

Momof1, great to see you haven't left us! Missed youuuu! :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Momof1 - Glad your back!! We missed ya!

Jenna - Feb. 19th is my brother's birthday too!!! 

Allika - Nice pic!!!! LOL


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> I've moved over here, too! Testing about 2/19.
> 
> I bet some of the girls will be back in Feb, once you get AF and start a cycle over again it's not as exciting as the 2WW. I expect to O on 2/7 and it's taking forever to get here!!
> 
> P.S. Michigan sounds nice. Right now in Minnesota I want to scream if I hear Arctic Blast one more time! :xmas7:

Lune - Michigan is beautiful....but also FREEZING for almost 6 months out of the year. :) Minnesota is even colder I think in the winter.....BRRRRRRRRRR! Stay warm!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Just got back from the dr. I have one follie at 10 and another at 9. So those are the two to watch right now. I'm anxiously awaiting my estrogen and hopefully it went up to a better level especially since I have two growing side by side. 

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I must tell you all this is NOT EASY!!! lol! I MISS YOU ALL & it hasnt even been a day :hugs: 

I will say I still havent started my cycle ... been cramping all week & spotted a bit yesterday but then nothing. 

I went for my pre-op yesterday & had previously talked to my OB about wanting them to look for endometriosis while they were in there.. WELLLLLL I got my wish granted haha She contacted my regular doc since they will be in that region the doc is going to take a look around & kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - Sounds promising!!!!! :happydance:

Lei - I knew you'd miss us!!!!!! j/k LOL That is AWESOME to kill 2 birds with one stone. Do you have a date for the surgery??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> TypeA - Sounds promising!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lei - I knew you'd miss us!!!!!! j/k LOL That is AWESOME to kill 2 birds with one stone. Do you have a date for the surgery??

Yes mam :) It's set for next thursday :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Woohoo, Lei that's awesome I hope it goes well! I think you should test tomorrow by the way....

TypeA congrats on your follies looks like this cycle is going much faster than the last!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Woohoo, Lei that's awesome I hope it goes well! I think you should test tomorrow by the way....
> 
> TypeA congrats on your follies looks like this cycle is going much faster than the last!

if my full AF doesnt show by saturday then I will sunday morning. Im still having cramps/sharp pains & its a dark red color (almost brown) when I do spot. We will see with the next few days brings but im sure ill get the :witch: I will keep you all updated


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- that is awesome!!!! Please do check in and let us know if they found some endo and that you made it through the surgery ok...if they find endo then that may be reason you haven't gotten pregnant yet!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Estrogen level is at 50. Ugh. I was hoping it would be more than that. Oh well. Dr is not worried because my follies are growing and it took a while for my estrogen to go up last cycle. I go back on Saturday at noon for another follie check!


----------



## Jenna_KA

SUNDAY MORNING?!?! Ahhhh so farrrrrrrr....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies!! Today has been an INSANE day of travel and work, phew I am worn out, and I still have to go to dinner with my boss, his boss, and some other coworkers. This is the very first chance I've had to get on here and see how everyone's doing. Don't fire me, I'm no Lei!! :) I will work hard at it though!!! <3

*Jenna* I'm reallllly wanting a new pic of Draven, please and ty :D

*Momof1* Update us when you can, I'm thinking of you!!! Plus I want to add you to the front page but am not sure what to put?!

*Lune* I'm glad you're here!!!!! Yay for testing on the 19th!!! 

*typea* I'm pretty excited about your follies, that makes me very happy. 

*Lei* WOOHOO!! We miss you too! I selfishly want you to regret your decision and stay on here and miss us tons. But then the unselfish part of me wants you to do what's best for you, of course. I am going to keep you on the front page with whatever updates we hear from you. <3

*Grateful, Allika* how are you ladies feeling?

:hugs: to all!! I will be traveling/working a lot tomorrow too, so will probably be MIA. Then I'm home for SUPERBOWL WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WoohoooooO!!!!!

P.S. The front page is updated too :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

We put pants on his head yesterday to be silly and he slept like that for an hour :haha: 

https://i48.tinypic.com/2s1pr40.jpg


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG!!!!!! <3 Jenna thank you <3

I have some great news ladies. I haven't bled at ALL today, not even spotting. That's the first day I can say that in a LONG time. 

TODAY, my friends, is a GREAT DAY.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Congratulations Hopin!!! That's AMAZING news! What a sigh of relief for this to be over :) Ohhh I can't wait for you to really be in the game again!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Jenna!!! I can't wait either!! :D


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo!!! So happy for you hopin!!

Jenna- soo precious!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - That just made my day!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Sooooo glad to hear!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - What a handsome little man you have. <3<3 Thanks so much for the new pic, we love new pics!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- Thats great hun :hugs:

Just wanted to let you all know AF showed up this morning. She is light but noticeable! Now I can relax :D


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: that is good news! It feels so good to have your body under your control again!

@Jenna: He is absolutely adorable!

@Grateful: Are you taking pictures of your belly week by week?

@TypeA: excited for you, hopefully this will be your month!

@ Everyone I forgot: Hope you're all well!

AFM: Doing well, excited for the weekend and hopeful that Monday my values are low enough to start Progesterone!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin- Thats great hun :hugs:
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know AF showed up this morning. She is light but noticeable! Now I can relax :D

Yes girl, you relax - you deserve it and have no worries. You dont have to do/worry about anything, good things will come your way. :flower: In the meantime, enjoy that relaxation!!:hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> @Hopin: that is good news! It feels so good to have your body under your control again!
> 
> @Jenna: He is absolutely adorable!
> 
> @Grateful: Are you taking pictures of your belly week by week?
> 
> @TypeA: excited for you, hopefully this will be your month!
> 
> @ Everyone I forgot: Hope you're all well!
> 
> AFM: Doing well, excited for the weekend and hopeful that Monday my values are low enough to start Progesterone!

FX'd Allika! Will be excited to hear your results on Monday.

Yes I have been taking pictures each week LOL...I bought this little book called the "Belly Book" where you take a picture and write down some thoughts each week and write about doctor appts, etc. Kind of a pre-baby journal. I have done pretty good keeping up with the pictures but I think I forgot this week! :dohh: I have a definate little pot belly going on...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, I want to see!!! I took pictures weekly too they're all on a Baby Bump app on my phone I love scanning through them all. I need to figure out what I'm going to do with them. Maybe print them all out and make a little book out of it or something. It's super fun to watch your progression week by week. Lets see that bump, girl!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning lovely ladies!!! I'm finally done traveling for quite a while, thank goodness! Hope everyone had a great Super Bowl Sunday! :) I stayed up too late, feeling tired this morning.

I'm really looking forward to all of the great things we have coming up this month, please remember to let us know if there are any new appointments/dates to note and I will update the front page!!

*Allika* what time is your appointment?? I hope everything goes well!


----------



## lune_miel

3 days til O- time to start gettin busy :sex:

Hopin- what do you do that you get to travel so much?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* that's right, do that BD! Then we will enter the 2WW woot, we haven't had one of those in a while so I'm excited!!

I'm in HR, and we are a very large company that regularly buys other compaines. Any time we have an acquisition, I have to travel to the site to give a presentation on our benefits, policies, etc and get all of the necessary new hire paperwork done. I actually like that part of my job, becuase I get to meet employees face to face - but having two separate ones only a week apart is a little overwhelming!!


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Monday ladies! I too am feeling very very tired this morning! LOL

So what was everyone's favorite superbowl commercial? I thought the library commercial was pretty funny. I also really liked the Budweiser Clydesdale horse one (that one was MADE for women!) and the Farmer one...

Enough about that - Allika I am excited to hear about your appointment today.

Lune - Yeay to O'ing...coming up soon!!!

Hopin- I'm so glad your done traveling for a while. I think I am done until June and I'm SO happy about that. Well actually I may have to go on a short trip in March but that should only be a couple of days. How are you feeling?


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies happy Monday. It has been so hard to get back into the swing of things since our family suffered bad with this terrible flu, so sorry I have been a bit Mia, it's been a crazy month. All seem to be doing well, I've missed you girls! soooooooo I'm in the waiting room right now getting ready for my very first iui I figured what better way to take up time in the waiting room then to bump with my favorite ladies! I have 3 wonderful eggs so hopefully one gets fertilized this month ;). I'm nervous but can't wait to see what this month brings. :hugs: to you all!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Ooh yes and hopin my iui date is today and I test on the 18th ;) xoxo


----------



## Allika

Just got back, they will call me with results this afternoon! I better be at 0, this waiting drives me crazy!!!! 

@Momofmaking2: Let us know how it goes. 3 eggs sounds promising, hopefully this will be your month!!! 

@ Everyone else: have a fantastic morning!!


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> Hi ladies happy Monday. It has been so hard to get back into the swing of things since our family suffered bad with this terrible flu, so sorry I have been a bit Mia, it's been a crazy month. All seem to be doing well, I've missed you girls! soooooooo I'm in the waiting room right now getting ready for my very first iui I figured what better way to take up time in the waiting room then to bump with my favorite ladies! I have 3 wonderful eggs so hopefully one gets fertilized this month ;). I'm nervous but can't wait to see what this month brings. :hugs: to you all!!!!

So glad to hear from you Momof1! Glad your family is starting to recover! 

Excited you are having your IUI this morning. :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Now Lune has me curious, what line of work is everyone else in!? Share if you'd like, if not that's ok too! :)

*Grateful* I'm feeling great! Thanks for asking :) How are you feeling, pregnant momma?!

*Allika* this goes without saying of course, but let us know as soon as you hear!!!

*momof1* omg omg, IUI yayayayayay!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! AHHHHH! Maybe this is exactly what you need!! Woot woot! I have updated the first page with your fantastic news :D


----------



## momof1making2

Procedure went great. I got to see my honeys spermy's swimming under a microscope SO COOL. The Iui itself was so easy and OH got to watch the whole thing. Fs said I'm having a good month so we'll see ;)...


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin4 I just love you lol I am a stay at home mom opening my own home daycare to keep me busy ;) OH brings home the bacon lol he's an entrepreneur.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think this is the month for you dear!!!!!! What if you had multiples?! Hehe YIPEE!!!

My little sister is a SAHM too, she loves it!!! I have to admit I'm a little jealous of that. I wish I could do that! Of course now that DS is in school I'd just be a housewife lol. Maybe when i get preggers I can talk to DH as I'll have a reason to stay home ;)


----------



## Allika

I am a Financial Analyst...actually have a job interview this afternoon with a company that is closer to where we live. Currently I work an hour away from home, if I get this new job it will only be 15 min. Today is the 2nd round, first round was a week ago! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Happy Monday! I'm in a horrible mood today and will blame it on the hormones! ;). I just got back from the dr. On Saturday I had 2 follies on my left ovary (10,11) and none on the right. Today I had 2 follies on the left (14,10) and 2 on the right (12, 13). So I go back on Thursday to check again. Estrogen level is in the 200s somewhere!! Woohoo!


----------



## typeA TTC

We should guess what everyone's occupation is!!! Anyone not told yet?


----------



## typeA TTC

Looking forward to updates from allika! Woohoo momof1- hoping I will be joining you in the wait either this weekend or early next week!!


----------



## momof1making2

Typea that's wonderful news you're trucking right along momma :boobs: (sorry I had to, it's been a while) lol

I'M I'M SO MUCH PAIN TODAY........This O is killing me over here!


----------



## typeA TTC

Momof1- I was actually carrying groceries when I O'd last month and I had to ask my DH to carry them for me. It was brief but it was pain.


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> We should guess what everyone's occupation is!!! Anyone not told yet?

I haven't told! :winkwink:

Allika - Good luck at your interview!!

Momof1 - JEALOUS :haha: of your stay at home mom status :flower: DH and I need to have two incomes to pay the bills - mostly because of some gigantic student loans. My dream is to be a SAHM for the first couple of years, but....not gonna happen! LOL

Hopin - I'm glad your feeling good again!!! Makes me happy! I'm feeling good these days...Im finally into the 2nd trimester and my energy levels are rising now. (Thank goodness....I have felt so tired and LAZY!! LOL)

TypeA - Your follies sound GREAT! 4 FOLLIES?! Just that should brighten up your day! :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good luck on the interview Allika!! I Hope you get it so that your commute is more bearable for you!

TypeA it sounds like your appointment went great! I can't wait to see how they've grown by Thursday!

Momof1 I'm sorry you're in so much pain :( :( :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful CONGRATS ON THE 2ND TRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: Woooooooo so excited for your IUI!!!! I can't wait for you to test!! You're testing the day before my birthday then Lune is testing the day of my birthday and Grateful gets her US that day too. I think it'll be a great birthday for me this year to see too BFPs and to see how Grateful's little boo has progressed. 

Allika: Can't wait to hear your results FX they tell you it's 0 and you can get started again! Good luck at your interview :)

TypeA: Looks like you're getting close!

Grateful: Woohoo, second trimester!!! That flew by quick! This trimester is the best one. Your bump starts to show, but it's not too big yet that you're so uncomfortable and you have almost no bad symptoms. And sometime between 16-20 weeks you'll feel the little booboo move for the first time! Oooh I can't wait :) Maybe at the next US you'll get a peek at the private parts. You'll be about 15 weeks right? Some US techs are able to tell then, but it's still a little early.

AFM:
I used to work as a CNA but when I got pregnant they fired me because I couldn't lift people anymore (it was a huge ordeal, I was ready to take them to court but I qualified for unemployment so I decided it just wasn't worth it at the time). So while I took the time off I went to school for phlebotomy. I'm going to start looking for work this week.
And I don't know if any of you remember me talking about this, but while I was pregnant I was freaking out at the US picture I had because it looked like Draven had two noses. Well I was cuddling with him this morning and got a good look at his profile and realized why I thought he had two noses. His top lip sticks out a little while he sleeps. I took a picture and compared it with the US and I just wanted to share it. I thought it was cute lol.
 



Attached Files:







USandnow.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omgaaaaa Jenna thank you for sharing the sweet sweet pictures of baby Draven. I heart him!

I cannot believe you were fired for being prego!!! I SO would've filed a suit!!! Seriously!!! So are you scared about going back to work? What will you do with Draven?


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna!! So cute how when compared the US and Dravens picture look almost EXACTLY the same!!! 

I'm going to try to get a sneak video at the US today...hopefully they dont' get annoyed that I am laying on the table and video taping at the same time. LOL I can't help myself though...

Our last U/S looked like the baby had a big nose.:haha: LOL I'm sure it was a shadow or something though.


----------



## typeA TTC

Grateful- I'm going to take three guesses at your occupation: (1) finance industry; (2) program coordinator; or (3) sales industry?

Am I even close? 

I'm not sure anyone will ever guess mine...sometimes I can't even believe my own occupation! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Whao Grateful, pump the brakes!! You have an u/s today?!?!?!?!?! I thought you didn't again until the 19th! Holy moly, what time is it?! Now I'm super excited!

*TypeA* give us a hint!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hint: I went to school for 20 years total to do my job.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you girls, I love that you love him too :D 

Hopin, I was soooo P.O.'d when I lost my job lol. They actually technically put me on "medical leave" but I was forced on to it. The administrator literally told me "We have NO work for you then in any department so you'll have to take medical leave for your pregnancy." Which is BS. There was PLEEEEENTY I could have done that didn't require 25lb lifting. I still get worked up thinking about it lol. But it just wasn't worth my energy if I was getting unemployment so they're lucky. I'm actually really excited to start working again though. I've been cooped up at home for 7 months and its going to be SO nice to have my own money again!!! I just know I'll be missing boo face so much :( He'll be staying at home with daddy though. OH is a music producer and internet marketer and has his studio he works from at home.

Grateful: I didn't know you had an US today!!!! Are you going to share the video with us?!

I would love to guess your occupations but I'm AWFUL at guessing lol. I'm not even going to try hahaha! I'm interested to see what TypeA does though since it seems unique.


----------



## Jenna_KA

HOLY MOLY 20 YEARS?!?!?!?! I could hardly do the 1 quarter it took to do phlebotomy!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey dolls!! Hope everyone had a great weekend :) 

I O this month on V-day! lol! Just thought I would throw that out there :winkwink: 

Im getting nervous about this surgery & praying they don't find anything.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA my best guess is that it's in the medical field of some type! GO ahead and tell us :)

Lei, hey there!!!! So good to hear from you! I don't ask how you're doing becuase I don't want to pressure you to be on here and I'm totally trying so hard to support you but I'm so glad you posted!!! I think it's awfully romantic that you O on V-Day! <3 <3 <3 Try not to be nervous about the surgery, although I know that's easier said than done. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

I wanted to be a wedding planner but ended up a tax attorney. Haha!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks hun! Trust me its not easy staying away but I am stalking :) 

I'm tying to think positive about the surgery & pray everything turns out good. DD doesn't want me to have surgery at all lol but she's happy that I'll have some time off work so I can go have lunch with her. Lol! 

On the 16th I'll be throwing a surprise party for my step daughter so its been keeping me busy. I just hope I don't start obsessing over any symptoms in the tww lol. I think each month it will get easier since I can't just stop cold turkey but until then it will be a working progress :) miss you all!!!!


----------



## Allika

Ok, so I got the offer from the company I interviewed for today. Yay!

My HCG is at 28. Lol. So 8 too high for them to give me Progesterone...dumb bureaucracy. I go back Thursday! Last week they were at 200 something...and the week before at 1,900....


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo allika- congrats on your offer!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA, talk about two occupations on totally different sides of the spectrum!!! Crazy!

Lei that is so cute about your DD, focusing on what's big to her, which is lunch with you :) So sweet <3

Allika that's great news about the offer, will you be accepting?? Congrats to you! And boo about your HCG being so stubborn!! I hope that Thursday's appointment gives you the right results.

Happy Tuesday everyone! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful... did you have your u/s yesterday?? Is everything ok? We didn't hear from you, now I'm worrying about you (only because I'm a worry wart). Let us know <3


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Grateful- I'm going to take three guesses at your occupation: (1) finance industry; (2) program coordinator; or (3) sales industry?
> 
> Am I even close?
> 
> I'm not sure anyone will ever guess mine...sometimes I can't even believe my own occupation! :)

So your pretty close - because I actually have a degree in Finance....but I'm not technically working in Finance right now. I am an Inventory Manager and also run two online stores for a small company.

Tax Attorney eh? Nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful... did you have your u/s yesterday?? Is everything ok? We didn't hear from you, now I'm worrying about you (only because I'm a worry wart). Let us know <3

Sorry!!! Yes things went fine. :flower:

I wrote about it in my journal.


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Ok, so I got the offer from the company I interviewed for today. Yay!
> 
> My HCG is at 28. Lol. So 8 too high for them to give me Progesterone...dumb bureaucracy. I go back Thursday! Last week they were at 200 something...and the week before at 1,900....

Congrats Allika!!! Thats great news! Yeay to a closer drive if you accept! :happydance:

Dumb old HCG.....go down already!!!!!!!! Your getting so very close though.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Grateful!!!!! Thank you :) :) :)

I think it's about time for us to start guessing the gender of this sweet little pea. Won't you find out sooner than later?!

* I'm going to guess GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yay Grateful!!!!! Thank you :) :) :)
> 
> I think it's about time for us to start guessing the gender of this sweet little pea. Won't you find out sooner than later?!
> 
> * I'm going to guess GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​

I asked the tech yesterday if she could tell yet - she tried but said there was too much umbilical cord in the way. LOL With frequent ultrasounds, seems like I will find out sooner than later! 

I'm gonna record all your guesses on the front page of my journal. :flower: I'm guessing BOY.


----------



## Allika

I am guessing boy too!

Just called my nurse to get a follow up blood test and they were very unwilling to give me an appointment by the end of this week which pissed me off because I want to start the progesterone ASAP! Seriously my hcg is already 28, it will be below 20 by the end of the week so give me the Progesterone already!!!!

I am not good with waiting. I want to get back on the train ASAP also for me emotionally I think that would help me coping...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* I'm sorry. Please know that we are ALL Here for you, but know that specifically me, I obviously went through (and am going through) the same thing you did (and are) going through at pretty much exactly the same time, so I completely understand that lingering emotional/physical issues are still there and if you want to talk to me about it at any point please do not hesitate. I think m/c's are so difficult for a number of reasons, but one of the parts I've struggled with the most is that my family (only my direct famliy knew) kind of just pretended it never happened after I had my D&C. I don't know what else I would expect, it's not like I want to talk about it constantly either. Such odd emotions! <3 :hugs: thinking of you.


----------



## Allika

It is really odd emotions and they come and go at the weirdest moments....


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg, your little baby is starting to really look like a BABY! My guess is still boy! Do you have any names picked out yet??


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm guessing girl!

Happy Tuesday everyone! We miss you Lei! 

I go to the dr tomorrow for another follie check- I'm hoping my 3 most advanced follies continue to grow!!!! Please!! I really need more than 1!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lets face it!!! I *CANT* be away from you all lol! This is like torture to me lol. :) With that being said.. Im still taking a break but not from you all :hugs: 
I am going to stay away from FF & the whole charting ordeal but I cant get away from you all. Its just weird not having anyone to talk to about my emotions that I am going through & even though we agreed to stop trying... I still feel so many emotions going on with me. I cant believe it will be 2 steady years of trying this summer =(


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo! Lei is back!!!


----------



## Allika

We are just too good of a thread for Lei to walk away from! Yay for us!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Lets face it!!! I *CANT* be away from you all lol! This is like torture to me lol. :) With that being said.. Im still taking a break but not from you all :hugs:
> I am going to stay away from FF & the whole charting ordeal but I cant get away from you all. Its just weird not having anyone to talk to about my emotions that I am going through & even though we agreed to stop trying... I still feel so many emotions going on with me. I cant believe it will be 2 steady years of trying this summer =(

Happy to hear Lei! We all missed ya!!!

And don't worry...you know we will keep you on track and support you with WHATEVER you want to do. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you all!! That means alot!!! Its just not the same without you all. I never thought I would have gotten such a close bond with each of you all & not being around just made me feel like someone stole my bff's. 

With that being said!!!!

*MAY I JOIN THIS THREAD  *


----------



## Allika

Yes you may!!!!! Yes yes yes!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WAHOOOOOO WOOT WOOT WOOT!!! Don't you dare ask to join this thread, this thread is only here because of you <3 for all I care we can go back to the old one doesn't matter to me :):):):) I'm just glad you're back!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SO, I had my follow-up today and I just kind of feel even more confused than ever!!!! She did an exam and said my cervix and ovaries look normal, everything looks good etc etc. There's still some slight brown spotting but should be going away soon. Then she sent me for lab work to test the levels and functioning of the following: Vitamin D, Thyroid, CMP (Complete Metabolic Panel) which tests your kidney, liver, blood sugar and electrolytes, CBC (Complete Blood Count) which tests the number of red & white blood cells... and that's it I think. She said I should hear from her by Friday with the results of all that jazz. She said a lot of these items can contribute to not being able to successfully carry a pregnancy so she'd like to rule them out etc etc.
She also talked about putting me on a progesterone supplement - but she didn't say it was necessary. She said that my irregular periods make her think I could have a slight issue with progesterone and that is a contributing factor to m/c's but that my levels looked normal when they did bloodwork when I was pregnant so she just didn't know. She said the upside to taking it would be that, if I m/c again, we could rule progesterone out as the reason. It also doesn't hurt you to take it. So then she gave me 3 options: Prometrium, to be used orally or vaginally, Crinon Gel (sp?), which is vaginal and costs the most ($100/month), or Compounding Pharmacy - which I'm not really into. I also just don't know if I should do it at all...if it's not necessary??? UGH!
She DID give us the green light to start trying again once I have a normal period, and that I can use Clomid once I have a normal period again too.

Sorry to blab so much but that's how the appointment went. I kind of feel really lost!! I just told her I want to get pregnant again as soon as possible and all of the other stuff doesn't really matter to me....

Thanks for listening :hugs:


----------



## Allika

Ok so I would definitely do the progesterone supplements... I read up on the topic a couple of weeks ago and studies don't necessarily show low progesterone as a cause of MC but a lot of physicians and people disagree and have made positive experiences with it...
Since you have irregular period it might take a while longer til you actually get your next period...are they talking about inducing your period after a certain amount of time?

I think it's great that you're getting all this testing done! This will rule out a lot of things!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Are you doing Progesterone, Allika? Or do you even need it?


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> SO, I had my follow-up today and I just kind of feel even more confused than ever!!!! She did an exam and said my cervix and ovaries look normal, everything looks good etc etc. There's still some slight brown spotting but should be going away soon. Then she sent me for lab work to test the levels and functioning of the following: Vitamin D, Thyroid, CMP (Complete Metabolic Panel) which tests your kidney, liver, blood sugar and electrolytes, CBC (Complete Blood Count) which tests the number of red & white blood cells... and that's it I think. She said I should hear from her by Friday with the results of all that jazz. She said a lot of these items can contribute to not being able to successfully carry a pregnancy so she'd like to rule them out etc etc.
> She also talked about putting me on a progesterone supplement - but she didn't say it was necessary. She said that my irregular periods make her think I could have a slight issue with progesterone and that is a contributing factor to m/c's but that my levels looked normal when they did bloodwork when I was pregnant so she just didn't know. She said the upside to taking it would be that, if I m/c again, we could rule progesterone out as the reason. It also doesn't hurt you to take it. So then she gave me 3 options: Prometrium, to be used orally or vaginally, Crinon Gel (sp?), which is vaginal and costs the most ($100/month), or Compounding Pharmacy - which I'm not really into. I also just don't know if I should do it at all...if it's not necessary??? UGH!
> She DID give us the green light to start trying again once I have a normal period, and that I can use Clomid once I have a normal period again too.
> 
> Sorry to blab so much but that's how the appointment went. I kind of feel really lost!! I just told her I want to get pregnant again as soon as possible and all of the other stuff doesn't really matter to me....
> 
> Thanks for listening :hugs:

Thanks for the update on your appointment! I can see why you would feel a bit confused with all of that... perhaps just wait to see what she says about the bloodwork when the results are in. See if everything is within normal range. Then make a decision on the Progestrone. If it doesn't hurt anything to take it, perhaps just take it as a little pre-caution. Seems like mostly good news for you though! Sounds like you will get to start trying again soon and she is trying to figure out if something may be causing the M/C. Don't worry, you will get it all figured out. :hugs:

Has your thyroid always been OK? I think you said she was testing that too. Seems like a LOT of women have thyroid troubles. I didn't know I had anything wrong with mine until I specifically asked to be tested. Explained why I always had very abnormal periods. They would be semi-normal for a while and then go totally haywire for a couple months. Ever since I take a thyroid supplement (for the past 2 years), they are 29 days on the dot.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey hopin- I'm hoping my experiences help you. So here we go...first- my FS made us have the exact tests you just had before we started treatments so I think your dr is right on with all the tests you had today. And hopefully all will come back normal. Second- do the vag supps for progesterone if you can. The meds I used was called endometrin but I'm sure there's more than one. I took them twice a day and it wasn't bad at all. I did have some discharge but it wasn't terrible. I wasn't tested with regards to my progesterone so when I asked around it appears to be standard practice to use the progesterone supps....since it may help. Finally, I asked my dr if she was going to test my progesterone after I stopped the supps and she said no...she said she knew it worked because I had no spotting while on them (even though I wasn't on them). So I think all of this is a good sign!

It's all about crossing things off the list!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

PS. I already have my two boxes of progesterone supps ready to go after the IUI. So I'll be back at it again soon!! Warning: you will look at the pill and say "holy $&@?, that's going where?!?". But it does! Lol


----------



## Allika

I will use progesterone to induce my period once my hcg is below 5. My doctor hasn't said anything about doing progesterone when pregnant but if he does I will do it. In fact when we start Femara I will bring it up with him just to be safe that low progesterone is not causing any issue


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Interesting, Grateful - thanks for sharing. I don't know if I've ever had Thyroid issues or not. I just know that my periods suck. I will spot for like, 2 weeks and then be SUPER heavy for 3 days and that's it. Or vice versa. It's odd. And it really messes with my sex life too becuase DH and I aren't active when I'm spotting obviously... I guess we will see what the results are, you're right.

TypeA that is very helpful, thank you so much. :hugs: It's good to know that my Dr. is on the right track with all of the lab work she ordered. I really can't wait to get those results to see where I stand with everything. You are so right, that it is all about checking things off the list. Just wish I had started this a year ago as it's been a year this month that we've been TTC.

So wait until Friday it is!!!!

Allika I think it's a good idea to ask your doc, too many questions never hurt anyone!!!

SO what do you ladies say - keep this thread or go back to the old? Won't hurt my feelings either way. Lei, what would you rather? Is it too much for you to keep the old thread going?

<3 :hugs: to all of you! Thanks for being here for me!


----------



## Allika

Lets keep this one no need to go back to the old full one


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Good morning sweet ladies!!!*

Hope everyone is doing well. I can't believe it's already Wednesday; I've been so slammed at work it's ridiculous!

*Lei* tomorrow is the big day, how are you feeling? I'm sure you're ready to just get it over with. Thinking of you <3!

*typeA* when do you get follies checked again?

*momof1* haven't heard from you in a bit, hope everyone in your household is feeling better? 12 days until testing! How are you feeling? I can't wait for you to test!

You too *Lune* can't wait for you to test, you're testing the day after momof1, here's to hoping that'll be a great week for our thread with 2 BFP's!


*Grateful* how's your sweet pea doing? I'm getting spoiled with the regular u/s! I love it!

AFM, I'm just kind of waiting to start my period now. I've never wished it to show up so badly!!!!!!! 

Other than that, and completely unrelated to TTC, I actually had an awful night. My poor DS' pet hamster passed away, so we had to bury her last night, and he was just devastated. He's such a sweet little soul, and such an animal lover. He cried himself to sleep and it just broke my heart. I wish I could've taken his pain for him!! I'm sure it's only the first of many times in this life I'll wish that. He woke up this morning and first thing went out to her grave, and was petting the cross we put in the ground, and talking to her. He got really concerned last night for our dog, suddenly worried that he'll die too - was asking me how long dogs live, etc.. poor little man. Luckily, our dog is just a pup. First time he's had to deal with something like that so he took it really hard. Love his heart.

ANYWHO, sorry to start the day off on a sad note.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning :) 
yes lets keep this one! We need a fresh start with all that this year has brought on everyone! 

As for how I am feeling... My stomach is in knots cause I am getting super nervous.. Im sure this work day is going to fly by because I have a ton of patients to see today =/ But I do look forward to going home & taking a nap. DD & DSD are both sick so I was up half the night with them =( I really dislike how much Texas weather changes cause it causes my girls allergies to act up bad.


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - Wishing you the best tomorrow for your surgery. Don't be worried, it will all be fine and behind you soon. :) I hope you get some rest today.

Hopin - Awwwwww poor little man! I feel for him! I was the same way when I was little and I remember when my very first hamster died. It was very tramatic for me at the time. Just something you have to experience in life unfortunately, but some souls take it a little harder than others. He sounds like a sensitive little soul, so sweet!!!


----------



## Allika

Good luck tomorrow, Lei! I'll be thinking of you!!!!!

@Hopin: Your poor kiddo! I remember like yesterday how my pet bunny died...so sad. My dog is 4 and everytime she is sick, I look at her and think to myself how am I going to deal with her being gone one day. she is such a good pup and I know she will be the best dog for a kid to grow up with. Has anyone ever watched the movie Marley and me?


----------



## typeA TTC

Well i need everyone's expertise.....

First...I go to the dr and tell her I have a yeast infection. Lovely. Take my diflucan and am prating it gets better soon. Second....she looks at my follicles...on my right there's a 21 and 18. Awesome! On my left where there was a 10 and 14....there's an 11 and that's really it. Is this possible? Is it possible that the follicle disappeared in 2 days?!?! We trigger tonight...IUI Friday. I'm stumped about the disappearing follicle though.


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Good luck tomorrow, Lei! I'll be thinking of you!!!!!
> 
> @Hopin: Your poor kiddo! I remember like yesterday how my pet bunny died...so sad. My dog is 4 and everytime she is sick, I look at her and think to myself how am I going to deal with her being gone one day. she is such a good pup and I know she will be the best dog for a kid to grow up with. Has anyone ever watched the movie Marley and me?

Yes- love that movie! Funny but also very sad as everyone can relate who has had a longtime pet die. :cry:


----------



## Allika

typeA TTC said:


> Well i need everyone's expertise.....
> 
> First...I go to the dr and tell her I have a yeast infection. Lovely. Take my diflucan and am prating it gets better soon. Second....she looks at my follicles...on my right there's a 21 and 18. Awesome! On my left where there was a 10 and 14....there's an 11 and that's really it. Is this possible? Is it possible that the follicle disappeared in 2 days?!?! We trigger tonight...IUI Friday. I'm stumped about the disappearing follicle though.

You couldn't have ovulated the big one on the left already, could you? Because that was the most dominant one....


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks ladies!

Hopin- aww your poor son! DD's always reminds me of the time I had to flush her fish lol. She wants a hampster so bad but I am afraid of the same thing happening. She has had a few people pass away in her life & for her being 5 understands to an extent. Just recently I lost my grandmother & that's one thing she cant seem to come to terms with & still asks when she is coming back =( Hope things get easy for him.


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Well i need everyone's expertise.....
> 
> First...I go to the dr and tell her I have a yeast infection. Lovely. Take my diflucan and am prating it gets better soon. Second....she looks at my follicles...on my right there's a 21 and 18. Awesome! On my left where there was a 10 and 14....there's an 11 and that's really it. Is this possible? Is it possible that the follicle disappeared in 2 days?!?! We trigger tonight...IUI Friday. I'm stumped about the disappearing follicle though.
> 
> You couldn't have ovulated the big one on the left already, could you? Because that was the most dominant one....Click to expand...

I'm not sure. When they call with my E2 level I'm going to ask about it. She's testing my LH too so maybe it's possible.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Keep us updated, TypeA!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Doctor called me back, my CBC, CMP and Thyroid tests all came back normal. Just Vit D we're waiting on now but that one seems odd to me anyway, don't knwo why they test for that.
SO.....that's good, I guess.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- woohoo

So the nurse called me with my estrogen and it's in the 500s so we at least have 2 mature ones in there....maybe 3. I asked about the disappearing follicle and she said that was normal. Sometimes they just reabsorb and the FSH goes to other follicles


----------



## anmlz86

Hi ladies! Just came across this thread and I was wondering if I could join? I kind of feel like I'm getting looked over at the other threads since I'm a long time stalker newbie poster...
I'm currently starting round 3 of meds including inj. so I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions. Like, did anyone else have to go in for a borderline u/s while AF was visiting? I'm super nervous and slightly embarrassed about it... Any reassurance would be great :)


----------



## Allika

That sound great, Type A!

I have another topic that I would like to throw out there:

Higher weight and connection to irregular periods. what are your thoughts?

I don't think it is the factor but I can see that it does affect hormone levels. Obviously there are women out there with a couple of pounds too much that had no issue to conceive but a lot of articles on the Internet suggest that an elevated BMI affects fertility just like a too low BMI. What are your thoughts? Has your FS ever brought it up with you?


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Hopin- woohoo
> 
> So the nurse called me with my estrogen and it's in the 500s so we at least have 2 mature ones in there....maybe 3. I asked about the disappearing follicle and she said that was normal. Sometimes they just reabsorb and the FSH goes to other follicles

I never knew that & its pretty interesting! I am going to have to research Dr. Google on that :) 




anmlz86 said:


> Hi ladies! Just came across this thread and I was wondering if I could join? I kind of feel like I'm getting looked over at the other threads since I'm a long time stalker newbie poster...
> I'm currently starting round 3 of meds including inj. so I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions. Like, did anyone else have to go in for a borderline u/s while AF was visiting? I'm super nervous and slightly embarrassed about it... Any reassurance would be great :)

Welcome :hugs: 




Allika said:


> That sound great, Type A!
> 
> I have another topic that I would like to throw out there:
> 
> Higher weight and connection to irregular periods. what are your thoughts?
> 
> I don't think it is the factor but I can see that it does affect hormone levels. Obviously there are women out there with a couple of pounds too much that had no issue to conceive but a lot of articles on the Internet suggest that an elevated BMI affects fertility just like a too low BMI. What are your thoughts? Has your FS ever brought it up with you?

I also read that.. When I got pregant with DD my bmi was 20 ... now Its right at 25 & it says that anything above that could affect fertility. I wonder how much of that is true because I know several people pregnant right now who aer about 5'3 & weight well over 160.


----------



## Allika

> I also read that.. When I got pregant with DD my bmi was 20 ... now Its right at 25 & it says that anything above that could affect fertility. I wonder how much of that is true because I know several people pregnant right now who aer about 5'3 & weight well over 160.

That's what I mean....there are so many women that are slightly overweight that have no difficulty getting pregnant so I dont see where this would be the main factor. It sure can never hurt to drop some extra pounds but my question it will it really help?

I am trying to lose a little weight now that I am waiting for my period to start but I dont think it would really change much when it comes to my irregular cycles.

My BMI is at 28, so not that great but also nowhere near as bad as plenty of women that had no issue getting pregnant.


----------



## Allika

anmlz86 said:


> Hi ladies! Just came across this thread and I was wondering if I could join? I kind of feel like I'm getting looked over at the other threads since I'm a long time stalker newbie poster...
> I'm currently starting round 3 of meds including inj. so I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions. Like, did anyone else have to go in for a borderline u/s while AF was visiting? I'm super nervous and slightly embarrassed about it... Any reassurance would be great :)

Welcome, Dear!!!! I always go in for my borderline u/s while I have my period. Its a little weird but they have to do it to make sure you have no cyst or sth and in the case of femara and some other meds are for sure not pregnant! Nothing to worry about!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> I also read that.. When I got pregant with DD my bmi was 20 ... now Its right at 25 & it says that anything above that could affect fertility. I wonder how much of that is true because I know several people pregnant right now who aer about 5'3 & weight well over 160.
> 
> That's what I mean....there are so many women that are slightly overweight that have no difficulty getting pregnant so I dont see where this would be the main factor. It sure can never hurt to drop some extra pounds but my question it will it really help?
> 
> I am trying to lose a little weight now that I am waiting for my period to start but I dont think it would really change much when it comes to my irregular cycles.
> 
> My BMI is at 28, so not that great but also nowhere near as bad as plenty of women that had no issue getting pregnant.Click to expand...



Im going to have to ask about that this summer if I still havent gotten pregnant. I have 2 cousins who are over 200 & about 5'5 & they both got pregnant just recently. 

I have been running just to get back into shape but now I am really curious about it.


----------



## Allika

also on the same note....ask Dr. Google about Fertility and Inositol!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Welcome anmlz* I'm sorry you were being overlooked before!! We are a family and you are welcome to join us :hugs: :flower:
Give me details of the date(s) you have what going on so I can add you to our front page and so we can all keep up with you :)

*Allika* I've always known that weight can be a factor in infertility (or at least i've heard that) but that's about all I've ever really known... wish I could help more!!

*TypeA* Yay for your IUI on Friday!!! Fantastic! So when will you be testing?


----------



## Grateful365

anmlz86 said:


> Hi ladies! Just came across this thread and I was wondering if I could join? I kind of feel like I'm getting looked over at the other threads since I'm a long time stalker newbie poster...
> I'm currently starting round 3 of meds including inj. so I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions. Like, did anyone else have to go in for a borderline u/s while AF was visiting? I'm super nervous and slightly embarrassed about it... Any reassurance would be great :)

Welcome anmlz86! This is a GREAT group of ladies! 

I have had to have an u/s while on my period before...I was also embarassed, but they do it ALL the time so its no big deal to them. Nothing to worry about. :flower:


----------



## typeA TTC

Anmlz- welcome! You will love it here! I am finished with my second round of injections (the first caused me to inject myself for 25 days) so ask away if you have questions. I always get a baseline while on AF. My last period was soooo heavy and I was a little grossed out at the baseline but dr didn't flinch. 

Lei- please let me know what you find on the google!

Allika- my BMI is higher than yours (even though the nurse thought i was 40 pounds lighter than i am when she weighed me) and the FS did say if I could decrease my BMI by 2 points it would help but she never mentioned it again. About a year ago I asked the OB about it and he said the weight was fine. Soooo I think it may help with fertility but I'm not sure how much. I was a rail in college and still never had regular periods so I'm thinking that's just life for me...I will always be irregular. I am also starting to lose weight but saw where sometimes too much activity can hurt fertility. Can't win!! :). After the IUI and 2ww, assuming it doesn't work- I'm going to start running. But for now I'm going to start walking. These injections make me so hungry. Then when I'm off of them and in my 2WW I'm not hungry really at all. Ugh. 

Hopin- 19th will be my beta. So I won't even get a full 2 weeks!! 

My trigger shot this time is novarel...different from my last one which was ovidrel. Not sure why the change?!? Ohh well! 

By the way...I know we Sometimes talk about the cost of the fertility meds and procedures so I thought I would let you know what I recently found out. One vial of my follistim with 600ius (I take 125iu a night) is $1000. At least that's what they bill my insurance. My trigger is less than that. 

Printing money...these people are printing money!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Anmlz- also I realized tat you posted in another thread about freedom fertility pharmacy. I responded but wanted to add that they charge a lower co pay than at other speciality pharmacys. I'm not sure if you have insurance that covers everything, but I wanted to throw that tidbit out there just in case

Lei- praying for you tonight and tomorrow!!! Your surgery will go fine. Please let us know you are ok at some point tomorrow. If you update on fb first I'll report here to everyone else, but if not I'll wait for your update here!! Thinking of you!


----------



## momof1making2

Hello ladies! I clearly need to come on here everyday I miss so much lol xoxoxoxox to you all. 

Hopin- I'm so sorry for your poor lil DS :hugs:

Lei- :boobs: HORRAY YOUR BACK TO STAY, my day just turned GREAT :boobs:

typea- Things are looking great for you this month, more follies than last month and if my memory serves me correctly your estrodial numbers are higher! WOO HOO gl at your IUI Friday! What did they say about your yeast infection? does that effect anything with ttc? Did they do anything for you? I get them so easily so I'm very curious if it effects anything that you know of?

and.......... about suppository's......
I asked my FS about them during my iui because I have heard so many people talking about them on here. He said that they are a great option but expensive. He said that anyone that does an ivf automatically gets prescribe to them because they help and when people spend that kind of money they want everything they can to make it happen. He said that I don't have a progesterone deficiency but if I would like to take them it would only help me so he said if I could afford it DO IT! Needless to say I started inserting the "lil buggas" up my "hoo haa" :haha: this morning. Not the most pleasant thing, but I'm willing to try anything that will help at this point even if it's a little extra $. Anyways I hope that answered your questions and on a side note I'm now in the TWW woo hoo!


----------



## momof1making2

Lei- I'll be checking on you tomorrow sweetie! GL at your surgery, everything will go great and your going to feel so much better after. BIG :hugs: coming your way doll face.


----------



## momof1making2

I test on the 18th and we have 2 testers on the 19th OOOOOO LAAA LAAA, those 2 days will be fun!!!! fxed fxed fxed :babydust: :babydust: :babydust:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow, the week of the 18th is a busy one for us! 3 Testers and Grateful has an appointment too! Less than 2 weeks away woot woot!

I updated the front page so that everything is in date order, and I'm going to try to keep it up that way it's easier to see what's going on when. I can't wait until I have a date for something, like testing! OR ANYTHING at this point!!! <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

haha *momof1* it looks like we were thinking the same thing at the same time! I'm really looking forward to that week. Should be a good one, would be AWESOME to have 3 :bfp: in just 2 days!!!!!! :happydance:

Thanks for the update, i think I'm going to do the progesterone, can't really hurt anything!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Haha! Momof1 I love the description of the vag supps. I hate to say this but you will get use to it eventually. Hard to think you would get use to something like that, but you do. I ended up doing them anywhere and everywhere!


----------



## typeA TTC

Ohh momof1- forgot to answer your question about my lovely yeast infection. Well I was concerned it would hurt this whole process and pretty convinced I had ruined this cycle all together and the dr said it didn't hurt anything. You can take diflucan even if your pregnant. So I quickly got my prescription filled and popped that thing in my mouth. I am now much better. This was the worst one I have ever had.


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna???? - where are you? How's everything with you??


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've been lurking girls sorry I've been so quiet lately! Things are getting so chaotic. I thought having my sister stay with us would help but its actually made things more crazy. Still happy to have her here though. I hooked her up with a job so she's at her first day of work right now :) As much as I love having her here I can't wait for her to get out so I can have Draven's nursery back :( I really miss sitting in the rocking chair with him. 

I hate to just post and run again, but I'll try and catch up more later. Dravens sleep schedule has been so backwards! Wide awake at night and dead asleep in the day so I'm trying to keep him awake today (not easy at all) I miss you girls! I'll be back soon I promise!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## anmlz86

Thank you everyone for such an awesome welcome, I really appreciate all the warmth :) Especially all the reassurances about my baseline U/S tomorrow, hopefully AF will slow down a little lol. 
Type A- What injections did your doc put you on? I have yet to be told anything other than to start my Femara on CD3. And yes, I did ask about Freedom Fertility in a couple other threads and thank you, thank you, thank you for answering me! For meds I have a tiered payment system with my insurance, but any way I can cut costs would be great :) I never know how much my meds will be until my home pharmacy calls me to tell me my script is ready. I think I'm going to call my RE tomorrow after my U/S and ask if they can send my injection prescriptions there. 

Hopin-Thank you so much! I can't wait to actually be able to talk to and discuss this cycle with everyone! At this point all I have is this is CD1, baseline U/S tomorrow. Then I start Femara on Friday. My RE tends to keep me in the dark until the last minute, which totally drives me nuts since I'm a OCD planner. But as soon as I have dates and such I'll definitely let y'all know :)

Again thank you so much for welcoming me! I hope this is everyone's lucky cycle :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Anmlz* sounds great, keep us posted when you hear from your RE! I added you to our front page so welcome to the family <3

*Lei* thinking of you this morning hun!!! I'm sure you're going to be out of it, but if you end up getting time to post, please let us know how you're doing as soon as possible! <3 :hugs:

*Allika* don't you have another apointment today to check your levels?? FX'd you're at zero!!!!

*Jenna* I'm sure it is crazy at your house with another person there!! I'm also certain I'd miss rocking my sweet baby too if I were you. How long is she staying with you? That's great she already has a job!!! <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

I will let you all know :) I'm super nervous right now & HUNGRY!!! LOL


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> I will let you all know :) I'm super nervous right now & HUNGRY!!! LOL

THINKING OF YOU LEI!!!! :flow:<3 Can't wait to hear that your all done and everything went well.


----------



## typeA TTC

Ditto Lei!! Let us know how it went....after you get to eat something! ;)


----------



## momof1making2

Lei- hugs :hugs: hugs :hugs: hugs :hugs:

Anyone else have CRAZY sore boobs during your injection cycles? HOLY MOLEY the girls hurt over here!


----------



## Beautifullei2

This is Mario, leis husband. She insisted on me letting you all know how she is. Her surgery went great & she is now in the recovery room. They didn't find any endometreosis or fibroid/cysts. They are referring her to a G.I doctor cause her intestines are really inflamed but her & myself are thankful it won't affect us having a baby. Thank you from myself & her for being so concerned about my wife & taking the time out to ask, I know she really appreciates it.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

AWE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay! :happydance: Thanks Mario, send her our hugs and thoughts!! <3


----------



## Grateful365

Thank you MARIO!!!! :flower: So glad to hear the surgery went well. Thanks so much for updating us!!!!!

Tell Lei we are happy to hear she is OK!!!!


----------



## Allika

Thank you Mario! We are glad to eat she is doing good and the surgery went well!


----------



## typeA TTC

Wohoo! This is good news Lei!!

Momof1- i did but it's nothing compared to when I take the progesterone vag supps. My DH is always grabbing them and one time I literally almost instinctively hit him it hurt so bad!

Tomorrow is my IUI and I can't wait. Last night we were supposed to BD just in case I ovulate today. But I had the yeast infection (which was pretty much non existent by last night) so we went back and forth....should we or shouldn't we. We decided to BD. Hopefully this is it for us because I was almost in tears last night. I'm so tired of the injections and stuff. Ugh!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs: TypeA, i know, at times it just feels like we are a pharmacy doesn't it? I got so lucky with Clomid -I know it didn't end happy - but it DID get me pregnant, and on the very first round no less. I'm so so hopeful that, when I can start TTC again, it will happen quickly just like last time.
I'm excited for you ladies this month, it's going to be a good one, I know it!!!! and I think you made the right choice BD'ing. That is, as long as your DH didn't get the yeast infection lol not fun.

*Allika* didnt you go to the doc today?


----------



## Allika

I am going tomorrow! Sorry....I wish I'd be going today...I AM SO NOT PATIENT!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> :hugs: TypeA, i know, at times it just feels like we are a pharmacy doesn't it? I got so lucky with Clomid -I know it didn't end happy - but it DID get me pregnant, and on the very first round no less. I'm so so hopeful that, when I can start TTC again, it will happen quickly just like last time.
> I'm excited for you ladies this month, it's going to be a good one, I know it!!!! and I think you made the right choice BD'ing. That is, as long as your DH didn't get the yeast infection lol not fun.
> 
> *Allika* didnt you go to the doc today?

Hopin were you ever on Femara?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin were you ever on Femara?

No, I never was. Actually my doctor and I have never discussed anything besides Clomid & IUI. Do you think I should mention it to her?



Allika said:


> I am going tomorrow! Sorry....I wish I'd be going today...I AM SO NOT PATIENT!

Awe man, I had my dates wrong. I totally thought you were going today! What time is your appointment tomorrow? I'm sure you'll be at zero by then! :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Hopin were you ever on Femara?
> 
> No, I never was. Actually my doctor and I have never discussed anything besides Clomid & IUI. Do you think I should mention it to her?
> 
> I was just curious - I know Clomid works for some people and Femara works for others. If Clomid wasn't working for you, I'd say yes you should ask to try a few cycles of Femara as well, but since it is proven that you are able to get pregnant with Clomid, I say stick with it! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- haha!! DH said he's not going to be pleased if he gets a yeast infection. I said I wasn't pleased I had one in the first place. DHs collection time is 7am tomorrow morning - I feel so bad for him. But at least he can get it over with. 

Funny story- I was at the FS yesterday and I was walking down the hall and saw a guy out of the corner of my eye going into ths room and I had never seen. It was one of those situations where I did a double take and then saw the specimen cup in his hands. He couldn't get the door locked so the nurse had to come help him. Poor guy I felt so bad for him. I knew exactly what he was about to do.


----------



## typeA TTC

Has anyone ever taken novarel as the trigger???

I took it last night and didn't feel anything ths morning. After the last one (ovidrel) I felt nauseous, but nothing with this one. Hope it works!!!

Poll question: natural birth or epidural ??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

haha TypeA! It's hardly a glamourous process, but you know, we do what we have to do right?!

When I was discussing the possibility of IUI with my doc, we were joking about how they'd have to light some candles for me or something, so that it can at least be a LITTLE romantic. :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> Poll question: natural birth or epidural ??

Epidural all the way :D I don't have anything to prove to anyone.


----------



## typeA TTC

It's true...it is pretty sterile going in for an IUI. I think DH just held my hand last time. 

Momof1- does DH go with you to your IUIs?

I thought about asking if I should lay down for 10 mins after the IUI ths time. Last time I was too scared to ask. I have no idea why!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Poll question: natural birth or epidural ??
> 
> Epidural all the way :D I don't have anything to prove to anyone.Click to expand...

I used to think natural, but in my old age :rofl:.....give me pain meds.


----------



## Grateful365

Speaking of an epidural and pain meds....I think the baby might have a big head. LOL It was measuring pretty close when they measured the body but when they measured just the head at the last appointment, the baby is measuring at 14 weeks...a week ahead. I asked if that meant it is a big baby and the lady said "Hmm.....well.....are you sure no your dates?" :dohh: Yes I'm sure!

It's my biggest fear, as DH has a big head:haha: (he is big all over... big neck, big arms, etc) and I'm not a very big girl (small frame). 

Wanna hear a funny? Years ago I was talking to my gyno and I asked him if I ever got pregnant and the baby had a big head if he thinks it would come out ok or if I may need a C-section. He said "Well what makes you think it would have a big head??!" and I said "Well....because my husband has a big head." and the doc said "Why would you do that????" and I said "Do what????!!" and he said "Marry someone with a big head?!?! Why would you do that to yourself?!?!"
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA So yeah....his words were not very reassuring.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> haha TypeA! It's hardly a glamourous process, but you know, we do what we have to do right?!
> 
> When I was discussing the possibility of IUI with my doc, we were joking about how they'd have to light some candles for me or something, so that it can at least be a LITTLE romantic. :haha:

:rofl::rofl: So funny!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Funny story- I was at the FS yesterday and I was walking down the hall and saw a guy out of the corner of my eye going into ths room and I had never seen. It was one of those situations where I did a double take and then saw the specimen cup in his hands. He couldn't get the door locked so the nurse had to come help him. Poor guy I felt so bad for him. I knew exactly what he was about to do.

:rofl: I cannot stop laughing, poor guy!! How embarassing...at least the cup was still empty and not full.


----------



## lune_miel

Broke down yesterday, as it was 1 day before O and I told DH this is the most important day to BD, but all the pressure made him unable to do the deed. I am starting to think IUI may be the only way to go. 

It is totally unromantic to plan when we have to BD!

If I hear one more person tell us to "just relax- it will happen"- I will SCREAM! :brat: 

Good luck to you all on your IUIs! I'm sure you never thought you would have to go there. What does it all entail (in a nutshell)?? :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL ladies i am cracking up. Thank you for some much needed afternoon laughter.

Big head.. hehehe


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* I'm so sorry :hugs: but you still have PLENTY of time! Don't give up! :D

I can TOTALLY relate to you. My mother's favorite thing to say (before the m/c) was "If you'd just stop thinking so much about it, it would happen". She would say it CONSTANTLY! It's like OMG, really?! I know how you feel. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> Broke down yesterday, as it was 1 day before O and I told DH this is the most important day to BD, but all the pressure made him unable to do the deed. I am starting to think IUI may be the only way to go.
> 
> It is totally unromantic to plan when we have to BD!
> 
> If I hear one more person tell us to "just relax- it will happen"- I will SCREAM! :brat:
> 
> Good luck to you all on your IUIs! I'm sure you never thought you would have to go there. What does it all entail (in a nutshell)?? :hugs:

Sorry your having a tough time Lune. :flower: We all understand. I remember my first month on Femara I was so excited at the chance that it might work...and I kept talking to DH about it and when the time came...he couldn't do it. He felt too pressured. I told him I wasn't mad and that it was OK, but inside I was SO upset and kind of felt mad at him secretly. I vowed that I would just talk to you ladies about it and NOT DH anymore. All it did was stress him out and put pressure on him. The next month I didn't tell him anything about when the right time was....and it just so happened that it worked that month. Keep the faith, I know it is hard.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hi Ladies :) I'm a tad bit drugged up so I apologize if I don't make sense.. first thank you all again for being so concerned & the prayers :) first thing when I saw dh was told him to log on & update you all lol. 
I have a f/u appt on 2/12 . I'm gonna ask if this will throw off my cycle because I am now bleeding :( I just hope it doesn't last to long. Just wanted to say hi & I don't know what I would do without you all. Love you all so much!


----------



## momof1making2

Lei-YAY SO HAPPY IT WENT WELL!

grateful- I can't scream it loud enough, EPIDURAL!!!!

Dh did go with me for my iui, it was funny he was right there between my legs and was so into the whole procedure lol


----------



## anmlz86

Lune and Hopin- Totally there with you on the frustration of people telling you that we'll eventually get pregnant. My mother tells me every time I mention how things are going that "it'll happen when it does". For those that got pregnancy so much less complicatedly (that's right, I don't know if it's a word but it is now, lol) they don't seem to realize how much more complicated it is for us. Heads up, deep breaths, just think how sweet those little BFPs will be when they get here.

Lei- Glad to hear things went well for you! :)

And yes, the big head idea is great! Definitely had some giggles with that one.

AFM- Went in for baseline U/S today, still have the stupid cyst but luckily it has decreased to half its original size and my RE was ok with that, so yay! Start Femara tonight until Monday, then start, I believe Bravera, injections on Monday. Does that sound right? Pills and injections overlap? Then the 15th I go in for another U/S and bloodwork to see how things are going. Talking to the nurse today, she was asking me if I was comfortable giving myself injections and such and I had to giggle a little. I give injections to animals everyday, and I'm usually on the end showing an owner how to give injections. Guess I'm the animal now, lol, grrr....

In response to the poll: I'm gonna have to go with natural, at least for the first one. I've gotta know what it's like without the pain medications. Yep, I'm a weird one :)

Hope everyone is going all great! Good luck in whatever stage of this lovely adventure you are currently enduring!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I finally couldn't take it anymore and we figured out a new plan with my sister. She moved the air mattress and all of her stuff in to OH's studio so I could have Draven's room back. Poor OH has to work with all of her junk everywhere, but it doesn't look too bad in there. We gave her a maximum of 2 months to be here and get her stuff together before she's on her own. I think she'll do great and hopefully wont need the full 2 months.
Draven's been doing this weird breathing thing and it FREAKS me out!!! He goes in fits where it sounds like he's gasping for air. I'm going to take a video next time to show you all. I called the doctor almost in tears and she told me as long as he's eating right and his color is normal and there's no fever or anything that he's okay and we'll just wait until his appointment to look in to it further. I'm glad the doctor doesn't seem concerned but it still freaks the living daylights out of me when he does it. He's either sleeping or crying today so I'm hoping he's just having a rough day and that this won't last. 

Momof1: :holly: :haha:

Allika: Good luck at your appointment tomorrow I hope they finally give you the green light to start TTC again! Since you were so close last time I think this will finally be the end of it :)

Hopin: I've heard Femara is a better choice for those who miscarry because Clomid can thin your lining, but Femara wont. I think it'd be worth bringing up to your doctor and at least discussing it.

TypeA: Usually when you get IUI they have you stay lying down for 15 minutes afterwards anyway (at least, that's what I've heard from others) so I'm surprised they didn't just have you do it. I'm sure if you asked they wouldn't tell you no! I went with an epidural. I would LOVE to try it natural, but I just don't have the guts! Maayyyybeeee I'll try and see how far I can go with out the epidural next time. We'll see though. I have a few years to consider it. What about you??

Lune: I used to haaaate it when people would tell me that!! And it doesn't end there. Once you are pregnant and people ask you how you're doing it doesn't matter how you answer them, they always respond with "Oh, you just wait! It gets way worse!" They'll continue to say that until you're full term where then it's replaced with questions about where the baby is or how big you are. It's never endinggggggg!!!

Lei: I'm so happy to see your surgery went well! Rest up, doll. We'll be waiting to hear how you're recovering.

To add to the whole "big head" topic, OH's dad failed to tell me (until AFTER I had Draven) that EVERYONE in their family has had to have a c-section. I gave him a big fat "Thaaaanks for the warning..." Maybe if I'd known ahead of time I wouldn't have skipped the "c-section" sections in all my pregnancy books :dohh:

On another little side note... So I finally made my appointment for my wisdom teeth to be taken out but they couldn't get me in until April 3rd. Weeelllllll, the problem is since I lost my job when I got pregnant I also lost my insurance. Luckily the state doesn't let pregnant women go uninsured so I've been on DSHS insurance for my pregnancy. That will run out March 1st though so after realizing that I called back to see if they could get me in this month so I won't have to pay the full price to get these stupid things out. Long story short, if I want to get them out this month I'll have to do it with out getting put to sleep. Juuuust novocaine. I'M TERRIFIED!!! I know I won't feel a thing, but it's the psychological part of it. I'll be fully awake thinking "They're ripping my teeth out" the entire time. Maybe I can get my doctor to prescribe me a few xanax to dope me up a little before hand.... 

Sorry I just wrote out an entire novel for you all to read lol. It's obviously been a while since I've caught up. I hope everyone is well! <3 <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* We <3 you too!!! So glad you are ok and it meant so much that your DH updated us. Seriously that's awesome and I'm so glad you stuck with us :hugs: it's not the same without you!! Glad your f/u appointment isn't too far away. How are you feeling besides the bleeding? :flower: thinking of you!!!!

*anmlz* glad to hear that your u/s wasn't too terribly bad! looking forward to see what's to come for you this cycle!

*Jenna* hehheeehehe. :holly: heheheheehehe I love how you ladies have the same sense of humor I do. It's fantastic.
OMG, the way you describe Draven's breathing makes me sad :( I'm sure he's ok but I can only imagine how scared you were the first time it happened. Do either you or DH have asthma by chance? I hate it that his appointment isn't until the 26th! Sweet little boy. Kiss him from us! ANd send us a new pic! Pretty please :)
I did mention Clomid thinning my lining to my doc, she said it COULD happen but doesn't always :( LOL I think she was getting irritated with me bc I kept mentioning my "BNB ladies" and she's like, really? hehe I think I will ask her about Femara though.
I TOTALLY know what you mean about psyching yourself out at the dentist. It's NOT a fun experience~!!!! :hugs:

*Allika* GL at your appointment today! Can't wait to hear that your levels are at zero and you're getting back in the game!!!!

Happy Friday to everyone else! We've got about 3" of snow on the ground here!


----------



## Allika

I have a question...I think I ovulated. The MC happened 01/18 and now 3 weeks later I had a neg OPK Monday and Tuesday this week, positive OPK Wednesday and Thursday and today negative again. Unfortunately my DH was travelling so we were only able to BD yesterday and hopefully today. Ugh fudge why am I not temping?

Do you think I should ask them today when they do the blood test if they can also do some sort of test to see if I ovulated?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I don't think it would hurt anything to have them check, might as well while they're sticking you anyway haha!


----------



## Grateful365

:cold::cold:Happy SNOW DAY ladies! :cold::cold:

We got about 7 inches here where I live. Anyone else get any snow besides Hopin? Anyone here live in the northeast? 

Lei - So happy you are all done and recovering. :happydance: Thank you so much for having DH update us. That was so sweet.

Allika - Yes I would at least ask - would be great if you already ovulated. Good luck at your appointment today. :flower:

Jenna - Too funny about the big head thing. LOL I kind of wish I HADN'T been warned because I can't stop thinking about it....my mother-in-law once said "Oh Yes, your husband had a HUGE head when he was born and it was so big they had to slice me open more (not c-section) to get him out and I had a ton of stitches!" Ewwwwwwwwwwwww..........thanks Ma. LOL:haha:

Anmlz - Natural hu? Yes you are brave...but I can appreciate that you want to know what it truely feels like. I mean...women didn't used to get epidurals and they made it through (well most anyways). But I still think I will wimp out and want the epidural.


----------



## Allika

Just got back and the nurse said there is no way I could be ovulating if my HCG isn't 0 yet. I choose not to believe her :) but they didn't test it! I swear I ovulated yesterday I felt little tweaks on my left side not to the amount I had with Femara but I did feel it! We will see if I get my period in 2 weeks....


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Just got back and the nurse said there is no way I could be ovulating if my HCG isn't 0 yet. I choose not to believe her :) but they didn't test it! I swear I ovulated yesterday I felt little tweaks on my left side not to the amount I had with Femara but I did feel it! We will see if I get my period in 2 weeks....

Yeah I don't always believe them either....sometimes they just THINK they know. LOL!!! Fx'd! Now you can sit back and relax :coffee:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SO i know this is completely unrelated to TTC but....I just purchased a new kitchen table, chairs and bar stools, and I am SO SO SO excited about it! :D


----------



## Grateful365

How awesome! Thats a big purchase I'd be excietd too. It's so fun getting something new for the house.

Next on our list is a washere/dryer and a new couch...I will be so excited too when we can finally get them!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay!! Here it is: 

https://www.pier1.com/Marchella-Dining-Table-Sage-Brown/2248532,default,pd.html?cgid=dining_room

I know I'm a nerd but I love buying stuff for my house.
We bought a new couch (sectional) last year and I'm in love with it. We are tackling one room at a time. Last year was the living room, this year is the kitchen. We still have to get new counter tops and new flooring in there (it's currently the original hardwood and I think we're going to do tile) but the new table was the first step! :happydance:

it doesn't take much to excite me lol


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yay!! Here it is:
> 
> https://www.pier1.com/Marchella-Dining-Table-Sage-Brown/2248532,default,pd.html?cgid=dining_room
> 
> I know I'm a nerd but I love buying stuff for my house.
> We bought a new couch (sectional) last year and I'm in love with it. We are tackling one room at a time. Last year was the living room, this year is the kitchen. We still have to get new counter tops and new flooring in there (it's currently the original hardwood and I think we're going to do tile) but the new table was the first step! :happydance:
> 
> it doesn't take much to excite me lol

LOVE IT!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lune_miel

Thanks for the support laddies!

I just bought a house and it is so hard not to spend all your $ on decorating every room!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I know right! I wish I had unlimited money to decorate. That would be fabulous.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I got a video of his breathing. The only video I could get was while he was crying though lol. But he does it at random then goes in to fits of it. I posted it in the baby section but haven't heard much from anyone.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1723905-breathing-weird.html

Hopin, you can also ask them to check your lining in an US. That might be helpful. And I love the kitchen set! I'm the SAME way about buying things for my home! I looooove it, I'd spend all my money on new things to decorate with if I could.

Grateful, talk about OUCH! Oh I hope and pray you get lucky and LO has a normal size head... Thank God you've decided to go with an epidural so that'll help a bit. 

I'm so jealous you all are getting snow!! I live in Seattle so we usually get it at least once a year but we'be been jipped this year :(


----------



## anmlz86

Heylo ladies!
Hopin- That's a pretty cool table. I was a nut about decorating my first place! I think it helped it was all mine and no one could tell me no lol. Now, my fiancee and I have lived in the same house for 2yrs and he vetoes all my decorative ideas. Bagh! I think I'm just going to start slowly integrating new things and see if he notices hehe...

Grateful- I'm not sure about the brave part lol. Just something I've gotta experience at least once. Plus back in the day, being H.S. parenting class, the idea of an epidural pretty much scared the bejebus out of me. A needle in my spine with the possibility of paralysis just kind of freaked me out. Don't get my wrong, I'm positive epidurals have gotten safer with the more advancements in medicine, I'm just a weenie when it comes to What Ifs? lol. Yea, I'm just slightly strange I guess, but that's what makes me interesting ;)

We've had snow and rain off and on here in IL, with random temperature changes. In one week it'll go from 27 to 60 to 45. Definitely the state to where layers :) Right now, frrriiigginnn cold at 26 with chance of snow. I can only imagine how the Northeast is feeling right about now though...


----------



## Allika

Meh just got called back my hcg is at 8. Lol. Not close enough to 0 to them so I have to come back next week!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Meh just got called back my hcg is at 8. Lol. Not close enough to 0 to them so I have to come back next week!

:growlmad::growlmad::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol!!!! I have two videos to share with you ladies. The first one, I was trying to get a video of Draven holding his head up, but he was clearly busy working on something else. Lmao! Then the second one is a successful video of his strong head :] So big already. He'll be 1 month old tomorrow!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ffMn0ApINs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrtkDjekLMg


----------



## anmlz86

Oh my gosh Jenna he is so adorable! The poop reaction is super funny until you have to change the diaper lol :) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I have a lot of catching up to do don't I lol :) 

Hopin- I love your table, my kitchen is the last room in my house that I have to decorate but I'm having a hard time finding a high dinette that I like. 


So I was reading my discharge papers & I can't have sex for 2 weeks :( 


Allika those doctors never know what their talking about lol ;) 


Oh yeah Jenna, about the whole big head thing..... I laughed so hard cause my ex had a big head & I never thought about it until labor. I had to have 3 stitches cause my DD tore me :(


Grateful i didn't get the epidural cause I dialated to fast but I wish I would have. That pain was no joke!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Anmlz, thank you :) I still laugh when he farts, I don't think it'll ever get old to me lol. He's just so tiny and the sounds that come out of that body are insane! It cracks me up.

Lei, turkey bastor it! Jk jk jk. Don't do that to your kitchen utensils lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Anmlz, thank you :) I still laugh when he farts, I don't think it'll ever get old to me lol. He's just so tiny and the sounds that come out of that body are insane! It cracks me up.
> 
> Lei, turkey bastor it! Jk jk jk. Don't do that to your kitchen utensils lol.


Lmao!! Doctors orders or not I am bding on V day! Its the day of love so I have to lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Right?! I agree! I don't think it'll do anything bad, you'll be fine. Probably just being cautious.

Draven is 1 month old today already. Wow time is flying!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Booooo Allika, not cool that you're not back at zero!!! When do you go back, exactly?

Sooo...I think DH & I are going to have sex for the first time since my D&C tonight. I'm finally not spotting at all, I had one day last week that I didn't but that was a fluke and then it came back. But I feel confident I'm all done, old blood & all. Oddly enough I'm kind of nervous to have sex lol. It's been so long!! Also, my doc made it clear to practice safe sex until I have a normal AF before we start TTC again, but I mean really? I kind of feel like, I'm not going to do that. We have been TTC for a year and couldn't get pregnant without the help of Clomid. So I don't think I really need to worry. What do you ladies think?

*Jenna* Gaaaahhhh I'm obsessed with Draven, poop & all <3 Thank you for sharing him so much with us!! AND for sticking with us after all. I am so happy that you didn't choose to walk away after you had him. Speaking of, you know, I don't really know your TTC story. Ever since I've known you, you've obviously been pregnant and then Draven came. If you ever wanna share, I'm all ears :)

Lei, I hope you're feeling ok! And I don't blame you for BD'ing on V-day!

I hope everyone's having a great weekend! We had a huge Italian dinner tonight so I am stufffffed. Waiting to not feel so large and then going to sex my hubby up ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Why would they tell you to practice safe sex? That doesn't make sense to me... would it be bad if you were to get pregnant right now? I don't understand lol. I wouldn't bother using protection if it were me but of course it's all up to you. And thank you for LOVING me sharing him. I love showing him off I'm so proud of him all the time and I'm so glad it doesn't bother you all.

I don't really have much to my TTC journey but I'll be more than happy to share! OH and I started trying April of 2011. My periods had always been irregular since I started having them, but I never really had any kind of diagnosis. Doctors just put me on birth control and said it'll fix itself eventually. They had mostly regulated by the time we started trying, but I still think that had a lot to do with our difficulties. In February 2012 I was at work talking to one of my coworkers who struggled trying to get pregnant for 10 years and was able to finally conceive using clomid (which is kind of a funny story I can share if you're interested). So I made an appointment with just my regular PCP and asked her about it. So she wrote me a prescription for 3 months of 50mg and said if that doesn't work she'll refer me to an OB or FS. Luckily I didn't need that because I got my BFP on the 2nd round after 13 months TTC. 
Here's my BFP post lol. I still like to look at it :) 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1006211-after-13-months-ttc.html


P.S. Here's Draven's 1 month picture!
 



Attached Files:







Draven1month.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hi everyone :)
Today was a much better day then the last few. I was able to move around more but this gas is killing me. They blew up my stomach & all the gas is pretty much trying to get out so my right shoulder had been hurting bad. Anytime I breathe in that shoulder hurts so now I'm drinking soda trying to burp. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend :) 

Allika- I may have missed it but when do you go back again. I can't believe they won't start you on it just because your at an 8. Thats pretty close if you ask me. 


Hopin- how was the bad session?? I feel like this forum is the only time we can ask about sex lol. I'm nervous about bding with DH cause I have no clue what they did to me. My f/u appt is Tuesday so I am going to ask.


----------



## luna_19

hi can I join? I'm on my first month of clomid and feeling kind of lost. We have been ttc since January 2012, never had a bfp, all tests normal. Just waiting to o :)


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Monday Ladies! I am working from home today - DH and I are both sick. I think I am getting some kind of upper resiratory infection. :cry:

Lei - I'm glad you are feeling better each day. I TOTALLY know what you are talking about with the gas. When I had my appendix out, they filled me with gas and I swear it hurt for like a week afterwards all over my body, but especially in my shoulders. Very uncomfortable and painful!

Luna - Hi and WELCOME! :flower: We are glad to have you. How exciting that you are starting your very first round of Clomid this month! My not getting pregnant for years was more or less unexplained and my doctor put me on Femara, which works a lot like Clomid. I got my BFP my 2nd cycle on it. So FX'd for you this month! Clomid and Femara work for many ladies.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning lovely ladies!

*Allika* let us know how your appointment goes today please. I'm sure you're ready to get back into the game! I know I am.

*Jenna* Yeah, my doctor suggested protected sex because she wants to make sure my lady parts fully recover from the m/c and D&C before I get pregnant again. I guess because she wants to make sure my body can support the pregnancy. I would have to imagine that's the norm, but if it's not, I'm bringing it up to her! LOL. 
Thanks for sharing your story with us! It's nice to know your journey from start to finish. Also great that your'e still with us :) Draven is getting SO BIG...that's crazy! He looks adorable at 1 month old <3 <3

*Lei* I'm glad you're feeling better!! Your f/u appointment is tomorrow right?

*Grateful* how are you feeling? Did your area get hit by snow storm nemo?? I was thinking about y'all this weekend!

*Luna* welcome :hugs:! Are you being monitored to watch your follies? Don't feel lost, we're here for you!! Any questions you have, just ask away! :flower:

How is everyone else doing? Anyone have big plans for v-day? I can't wait for next week, when the testing begins!!!! :test:

AFM, I kind of had a rough weekend. Saturday night, after I posted about DH & I having sex for the first time since the D&C, well - that didnt' happen. I ended up having a huge emotional breakdown, crying my eyes out - I started thinking about how I would've just now gotten to the 2nd tri, and I would've been telling everyone we were expecting. I don't know, it just hit me really hard, and I got so sad and angry. So obviously I wasn't feeling up to BD'ing. I think I just get so frustrated, you know - I got my BFP 12/4, so its been 3 months since we've been TTC, and I just feel like that time was wasted now. I just want to be back in it and get my STICKY bfp. It's annoying.
BUT, then we did have sex last night, and it was fantastic! I felt like a woman again and I really needed that to feel more connected to DH. I was feeling so disconnected, and had been bleeding/spotting for so long that I just didn't feel good anymore. I was worried that there would be old blood left from the D&C and we'd see that after having sex but there was nothing, so that was a huge relief. At this point, I'm just waiting on AF to show so that I can get back on Clomid and get another BFP! I'm going to start temping tomorrow morning, I know you're excited Jenna ;)
Ok so after typing that novel everyone better let me know how y'all are doing :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Happy Monday Ladies! I am working from home today - DH and I are both sick. I think I am getting some kind of upper resiratory infection. :cry:

I'm sorry you're feeling bad friend :( :flower: Feel better!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!
> 
> 
> AFM, I kind of had a rough weekend. Saturday night, after I posted about DH & I having sex for the first time since the D&C, well - that didnt' happen. I ended up having a huge emotional breakdown, crying my eyes out - I started thinking about how I would've just now gotten to the 2nd tri, and I would've been telling everyone we were expecting. I don't know, it just hit me really hard, and I got so sad and angry. So obviously I wasn't feeling up to BD'ing. I think I just get so frustrated, you know - I got my BFP 12/4, so its been 3 months since we've been TTC, and I just feel like that time was wasted now. I just want to be back in it and get my STICKY bfp. It's annoying.
> BUT, then we did have sex last night, and it was fantastic! I felt like a woman again and I really needed that to feel more connected to DH. I was feeling so disconnected, and had been bleeding/spotting for so long that I just didn't feel good anymore. I was worried that there would be old blood left from the D&C and we'd see that after having sex but there was nothing, so that was a huge relief. At this point, I'm just waiting on AF to show so that I can get back on Clomid and get another BFP! I'm going to start temping tomorrow morning, I know you're excited Jenna ;)
> Ok so after typing that novel everyone better let me know how y'all are doing :D

Aww Hopin, I'm sorry you had a rough weekend. You have every right to have some days where you feel bad about it and even angry. I'm glad you are through the physical part, but I can only imagine how hard the emotional side still is. I am/was very crushed as well...as I know the other ladies were too. I'm so impressed at how strong you and Allika have been through this. You can get through anything Hopin - and I feel with ALL MY HEART that you are going to get your sticky BFP. I cannot wait......so much to look forward to. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Allika

Good Morning Everybody! 

@Hopin: I am so sorry and can 100% relate to your feelings. It hasn't been that long yet and of course you are still hurting but I bet the having sex again marks a big step in the healing process.

I started crying when DH and I had Sex again the first time after the MC. Just the thought of this act having created the last pregnancy and then having lost it got me to cry

I am not seeing the Dr until Friday...because they want to do it weekly. I hope next time I am down from an 8 to under 5 or even better way higher than 8. Who knows....

We are not using contraception as my cycles are so irregular due to PCOS that I never really ovulate on my own anyway but who know maybe I did a couple of days ago when I thought I did....we will see! 

We are for some of us in the 2 ww. Any symptoms?


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin- I'm so sorry sweetie, I can imagine how hard those moments can be but yay for the fantastic nd session!
Jenna- little Draven is so handsome I just love him! Thanks for sharing!

Lei- so happy your feeling better, one day at a time sunshine!

Luna- WELCOME! HUGS!

Everyone else- I hope you're having a wonderful week!

Well afm......... it's so hard to come on here without my computer working, sorry ladies I do love you all even though my posts are sometimes far apart. Soooo we got 31 inches of snow the other day HOLY MOLEY it was a lot! I have a big question for you ladies, last night OH and I were getting busy with it and he pulled out and there was blood all over him. Hmmmm it was very bizzarre and even alittle brown came out too which is old blood, right? He did shave right before so we were trying to see if he had cut himself but couldn't find anywhere. I checked and it was inside of me to so it had to have come from me and it wasn't a little bit, probably a table spoons worth. The brown stuff really thew me off could it be implantation if I'm only 6 days past iui? It seems early to me. I took a warm bath and then bd would that make me bleed from implantation? I'm very confused!


----------



## Grateful365

Momof1 - I did some quick research online and it seems to say that it can be normal to have some bleeding after an IUI.


----------



## luna_19

Thanks for the welcome ladies :) I'll need some time to learn all your stories but it seems like you've all been through a lot together :hugs:

I posted in here yesterday after spending way too much time googling how clomid doesn't really work for people who already o (which I know isn't necessarily true!) I am just so worried it's never going to happen for us :/ anyways I actually keep going back a forth between being really excited and hopeful to thinking it's not going to work. Not having any follie tracking this cycle, just day 21 blood.


----------



## Grateful365

luna_19 said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies :) I'll need some time to learn all your stories but it seems like you've all been through a lot together :hugs:
> 
> I posted in here yesterday after spending way too much time googling how clomid doesn't really work for people who already o (which I know isn't necessarily true!) I am just so worried it's never going to happen for us :/ anyways I actually keep going back a forth between being really excited and hopeful to thinking it's not going to work. Not having any follie tracking this cycle, just day 21 blood.

Try to keep the faith - reading a lot of what is on the internet can be discouraging. I can tell you that I believe I ovulated on my own but only some months and not others or else some months it just wasn't strong at all. It's my understanding that Clomid and Femara promote ovulation but also a STRONGER ovulation based on what dosage they give you. Which would give you a MUCH better chance at conceiving. It DID work for me. I also know that Clomida has helped others get a BFP on this forum as well. If you want to read my TTC story, it is on the first page of my journal (link at the bottom of this post).

I think it is normal to feel really excited and then really discouraged. We have all been there. It's a long road. Just keep your hope because you never know what is around that next curve inthe road. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* thanks, I know that you know exactly how I'm feeling :hugs: and BOOOOOOO!! I don't want to wait until Friday for your appointment. NO FAIR. :brat:

*Grateful* :flower: you are so sweet, I wish I could hug you right now! I know the 3 of us had a really special time together in December when we all got our BFP's, and I want you to know how EXCITED :happydance: I am that yours was sticky. I can't wait for your u/s to confirm it's a girl and then you can tell us what you're naming her :haha: Seriously though, do you have names picked out? :pink::blue:

*momof1* That's very odd. Too early for AF for sure. Unfortunately I don't know much about IUI but I did look into it online a little and I did find this Q&A page with this question posted:

Q: How long after IUI should implantation occur? 

A: Implantation generally takes place 6-12 days after ovulation &#8212; so 6-12 days after a well-timed IUI. 

So it's very possible that it was IB, right? How are you feeling today? Are you temping? SO many questions! :haha:

*Luna* Don't feel lost hun. I know exactly where you are right now! Actually our stories are quite similar. I have unexplained infertility, which is what I think they tell every woman who can't get pregnant within a year and doesn't have PCOS, or a thyroid issue, or something else specific. My doctor said that I COULD Have PCOS, but it's not clear enough to diagnose. Anywho I started TTC in Feb 2012 and went on my first round of Clomid in Nov 2012 - and I got my bfp after the first round!! Unfortunately it wasn't a sticky one, but it DID work, and if it sets your mind at ease I do plan to use Clomid again this month when AF shows. Are you on 50mg? Do you have a date for your CD21 bloodwork? Do you have a test date? Sorry for the 20 questions but I added you to the front page and all I really had to say was that you are on Clomid so I wanted to plug some dates in there for you :)


----------



## KCwantsbaby

I would love to join!!! 

I am on my second round of Clomid, day 2-6 on 100mg.I am on CD11 and I am waiting to O and hope to be testing around Feb 26th. 

My DH and I have been trying for 10 months now and would love a BFP in 2013!!! 

Baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! Welcome to all the newbies!! So happy to have you join us!

Well I spent most of my weekend in the FS office. I went on Saturday to confirm hat the follicles had collapsed after ovulation. The ultrasound showed that they were still there and bigger than ever. The nurse told me to go ahead and start progesterone supps but I knew that I wasn't right. I emailed the dr and I was right, the dr told me o come back Sunday and do not start the progesterone supps. I went back yesterday. They were even bigger. The dr checked my progesterone and it was 7 (it needed to be above 1 to confirm ovulation). They said that sometimes this happens and goes away during the menstural cycle. If they don't go away they will be cysts and it may force a break from TTC until they go away. Ugh. It was such a stressful experience that it literally consumed me for the weekend.

Hope everyone had a better weekend than I!

Momof1- I've had this happen but not while TTCing. They said t was normal but it freaked me out. They said sometimes leftover blood can be hit a certain way causing it to come out. I'm sorry this happened!!


----------



## luna_19

Thanks for the encouraging words hoping and grateful :)

You can put me down for day 21 blood on the 23rd and specialist follow up/possible testing on the 28th.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* My heart hurts for you! :cry: I am so sorry you had such a rough weekend. :( So what is the next step, are you going back in soon to see if they went away? :hugs:

*WELCOME KC* :flower: You are added to the front page! Will you be using a hpt or are you going to have blood drawn? Thanks for joining us! <3


----------



## Allika

@ Type A: that sucks I am sorry! I had a cyst after I did my first and only round of chlomid and it sucked! I had to take Birth control for a month for the cyst to shrink and go away because even after I stopped the Progesterone I didnt get my period like I usually do.

I took Birth control and bled the whole time on it because I think the cyst ruptured. I stopped taking birth control, did the first round Femara and got pregnant. In retrospective I think it was good that I did one month on birth control maybe that also helped in getting pregnant.....who knows.

@KC: Welcome Dear! Lots of BD to you!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

typeA that sounds very frustrating :hugs: I hope they don't turn into cysts

Hopin I just noticed I missed one of your questions, I'm on 50mg days 3-7


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you ladies!!! It was bizarre! If I do get prego this round they said they won't do anything, they will just leave it be. If I don't then we will see!! I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## typeA TTC

Ohh my beta test is on the 20th. I think I said the 19th earlier but that was wrong!


----------



## momof1making2

Hi girlies!
Welcome kc!

Typea- I'm so sorry doll! How many mature follies did you have before, did any drop? Fxed it all turns out well for you!

Hopin- I feel great, no temping here :haha: I'm a lazy bones. How are you? Thanks for the helpful info ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin - can you put me down for the 29th. AF is due that day & according to my cm im due to O within a couple of days! :) hopefully we get the OK to BD at my appt tomorrow


----------



## typeA TTC

Momof1- I know I ovulated. And since there are three follicles that filled up with fluid, I think three ovulated. But who knows....we will see!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> *TypeA* My heart hurts for you! :cry: I am so sorry you had such a rough weekend. :( So what is the next step, are you going back in soon to see if they went away? :hugs:
> 
> *WELCOME KC* :flower: You are added to the front page! Will you be using a hpt or are you going to have blood drawn? Thanks for joining us! <3

I will just be doing the HTP test and then do a blood test to confirm if positive! I really hope this is our month!! 

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome KC! Best of luck this month!

Lei - Good luck with your appointment today. I hope you get the OK to BD :thumbup: Let us know how it goes.

I love all the dates on the front page - so much to look forward to. :flower: Thank you Hopin for keeping track of all of our important dates.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* Good luck to you today!! Obviously, let us know how it went as soon as you get out :)

*Grateful* I'm trying! I am so excited about all of the testing we have coming up in the next couple of weeks. Momof1 is even testing in less than a week! WOOT!

So, I was thinking about it last night,and I've made a decision I'm going to keep it simple for myself the next couple of months. No temping, no opk's, no symptom spotting - none of that. I'm just going to take my Clomid CD 2-5 like I did in November and then BD every other day (or maybe even every day -- oh la la), and then I suppose I'll test 28 days after my period this month! Have I mentioned I really can't wait for AF to show?!?!?! For once I want the :witch: here!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I just realized that when I was talking about BD'ing every day it was the perfect time to use this:

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

Better late than never ;) :haha::rofl:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - there aren't many times when I wish this for people but....

I hope the ugly WITCH shows up soon!!!!! Come on witch!!!!!!!!
:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:​


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha Thanks Grateful, it's nice to switch things up a little lol


----------



## momof1making2

I agree grateful BRING ON THAT WITCH for hopin!

I got sick this morning hmmmmm another stomach bug or possible m/s. I'm only 8dpo so I highly doubt m/s but a girl can dream right? If not then this flu seriously needs to get the F out of town lol!!! I may or may not pee on a stick tomorrow ;) I guess it depends on what the day brings.

Lei- I can't wait to hear about your appointment, gl sunshine!


----------



## lune_miel

I have my progesterone test on V-Day, I'm confident I O'd, but I'm not symptom spotting/obsessing during this 2ww as there's only 1 chance that the :spermy: :arrow: egg.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* thanks dear!!! And if you DO break down and POAS, just remember it's SUPER early and don't get discouraged if it's a bfn. With saying that, you better let us know if you decide to!! I'm sorry you weren't feeling well this morning :cry: not cool. Hope you are feeling better soon.

*lune* Nothing like finding out if you O'd on the day of love! haha! <3 Not much longer until you test! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

on second thought *momof1*, I DON'T hope you feel better soon. I hope you just get more and more sick every day and then get a :bfp: and you can celebrate getting sick because it's m/s! :D :D :D


----------



## momof1making2

Well looks like I won't be testing early. The nausea came with vomiting, diarrhea and fever so no early m/s over here ugh I'm so sick of the flu going through our home :(. I hope everyone else is have a better healthier day today!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well, crap. That's not the kind of sickness I was wishing for you. Feel better soon, friend <3 :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

<3 hopin <3 :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Feel better soon Momof1!!! I'm with ya and working from home sick today again. No fun....

:hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful! You're a lemon now :) :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* I hope you are ok?! :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hello my lovely ladies! :)
Sorry it took so long to post, after my appt i came home & went on a major cleaning spree before my girls get home from school :). The appointment went well & I got the okay to BD :happydance: (even if she didn't okay it I was going to lol)

I go back to work tomorrow & I'm so not looking forward to it cause I know im gonna be super sore. 

Hope everyone is having a great day & momof1 I hope you get to feeling better hun! :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Thank you everyone! I was really hoping it was early m/s but as soon as the fever hit I knew........FLU.....ugh!! 
Lei I'm so happy that everything went well now go get busy and have some sweet "baby making" love........ :haha:


----------



## luna_19

hope you feel better soon momof1

lei that's great news you can bd again :)

omg feeling horribly pessimistic today. must stop being so negative!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: If you want to symptom spot, pregnancy can weaken your immune system which may or may not be why you got the flu ;) Juuuuust sayinnn....

Lei: So glad you got the okay to BD! Lets rock this Valentines Day! <3 <3 :bunny: :sex: :bunny: <3 <3

Sooooo we might have a problem here... 
My postpartum bleeding dwindled down around 3 weeks to almost nothing. It was almost completely done. Then about a week ago it came back, full force bright red and as heavy as a regular menstrual period. It's continued this whole week and I have cramping but mostly only on the left side. I called my doctor and she said I should come in. Unfortunately she isn't in until Thursday, but I'll be going to see her at 12:45 to figure this out. It's not normal lol... And I'd like to get back to lovey-dovey time with OH. It's been a looooong time since we've DTD and he's getting on my nerves about it :haha: I was able to "satisfy his needs" about a week and a half ago, but that really isn't my favorite thing to do and I'd much rather have it all be mutual lol.


----------



## Allika

> Sooooo we might have a problem here...
> My postpartum bleeding dwindled down around 3 weeks to almost nothing. It was almost completely done. Then about a week ago it came back, full force bright red and as heavy as a regular menstrual period. It's continued this whole week and I have cramping but mostly only on the left side. I called my doctor and she said I should come in. Unfortunately she isn't in until Thursday, but I'll be going to see her at 12:45 to figure this out. It's not normal lol... And I'd like to get back to lovey-dovey time with OH. It's been a looooong time since we've DTD and he's getting on my nerves about it :haha: I was able to "satisfy his needs" about a week and a half ago, but that really isn't my favorite thing to do and I'd much rather have it all be mutual lol.

Oh no! I hope everything is ok! Please let us know how your appointment went!


AFM: I think I am losing my mind. If I didnt know better I'd say I am pregnant again, but it is way too early for that! I again have this increased amount of saliva and queasiness.

With the last pregnancy those two were my symptoms as well. Ugh I wonder if I am just making this up because I want it so much. This is crazy.

I poas and of course it was negative. MC was on Jan 17th, so 3 1/2 weeks ago! We had unprotected sex a couple of times....if my OPK were right I ovulated 5 days ago. Well, I am going in for a blood test Friday. Wouldnt it be too funny if the Doctor said "Well you're not at 0, you're at 54..." ahh dreaming.. :dust:


----------



## anmlz86

Hi Ladies!!

Welcome Luna!

Glad everything is going well for you Lei!

I'm with Jenna, Momof1. I've heard a lot of women say that they noticed they got sick easier before they found out they were pregnant. I'm sure you would have settled for a stuffy nose rather than what you actually have, but eh :shrug:

Hope what you've got going on gets solved soon Jenna! FX'd for an easy fix :)

Allika: Sounds like interesting symptoms...it'll be interesting to see what your HCG level will be...

Grateful: Sorry you're sick :( Hopefully everyone's germs start going away soon

Hopin, you're uber funny lady, lol.

AFM: Started my injections last night, wasn't as bad as I thought. It's definitely a mind over matter idea, thought I was putting pressure of the syringe to inject, looked down, it didn't move a bit. I had to giggle at myself. My fiance had to run from the room when I was getting ready to poke, what a wuss, lol. Next U/S on the 15th with bloodwork.

Good luck to everyone!! FX'd for some happy news from everyone no matter what it is :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, I think no matter what you'll be getting good news on Friday. Either your levels are 0 and you can get the ball rolling again, OR your instincts will be right and they'll have shot up! Sounds like a win win to me!

Anmlz, everyone always says "It wasn't as bad as I thought." When they start injections :haha: Glad its easy for you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* Are you back at work today? How are you feeling? I've been meaning to ask you, have you told the world that you're pregnant yet?! I know you were waiting until the 2nd tri to tell everyone, besides your immediate family, so have you? I bet you're so excited!!! I know I am for you <3

*anmlz* I'm so glad everything went well for you!! Can't wait to see how things are looking Friday. I'm SO like your fiance when it comes to blood. Anytime I have to go get bloodwork done, I have to look the other way. I could NOT be a nurse or doctor! I watch Grey's Anatomy but even then I have to look away. I'm such a pansy lol.

*momof1* How are you feeling hun? Are you going to POAS or wait?

*Lei* I hope your first day back at work today goes well and that you're not as sore as you were anticipating <3

*Luna* What's got you down, hun?

*Jenna*Oh no!!! Did the doctor's office have any ideas as to what's going on? And how is Draven doing? 

I hope everyone else is feeling good, I am so so excited for all of the testing we have coming up!!!!! I just cannot wait, I hope hope hope it's a :bfp: month of love!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Hopin-* I must say I would MUCH rather be at home right now lol! 6 days off wasn't long enough for me lol. I am okay though for now & actually just took some ibuprofen before the pain actually sets it. 

*Jenna-* I hope everything is okay hun :hugs: Tell OH to be patient dang it lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I have a question which doesn't pertain to TTC but good gracious its driving me crazy! 
So since I was on heavy pain meds for the last week I have not been able to go potty. I get the urge but when I try & go its not really anything.. Do ya'll know of anything that I can take other than a laxative to go because my stomach is starting to hurt. I cant tell if its poopy cramps lol or ovulating pain.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- maybe miralax? Or dairy always does it for me.


----------



## typeA TTC

So I just POAS and there was a slight line there so I think the trigger is almost gone! I am 5dpiui. I go to talk to the FS on Friday about what to do if this cycle doesn't work. I'm dreading that talk. So depressing! Especially before I even take my beta but oh well.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> So I just POAS and there was a slight line there so I think the trigger is almost gone! I am 5dpiui. I go to talk to the FS on Friday about what to do if this cycle doesn't work. I'm dreading that talk. So depressing! Especially before I even take my beta but oh well.

Praying for the best hun :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

In the most whiny voice ever....I so wish you were going to have an IUI this month Lei!! :'(


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know!! Now that I think about it I wish I would have but what can a girl do! I think the thing that scared me the most was all that money being lost if we didnt get a :bfp: I hate the feeling of failing =(


----------



## bettybee1

Hey found this thread again lol !!!! 

Lei- you not TTc anymore ? X


----------



## Beautifullei2

bettybee1 said:


> Hey found this thread again lol !!!!
> 
> Lei- you not TTc anymore ? X

Hey hun how are you??
No we are on a way over due break! :)


----------



## bettybee1

Am good thanks gearing up for an iui next cycle not very optimistic tho my husband got his first ever SA last week and count -120mil speed-55% but his morph is only 5% so there think this is why I might be having chemicals :( so if these iuis don't work onto ivf/icsi in may/June :( 


Yeah you need a break ! It's so stressful TTC I think if we had a break it would make me more stressed will you do t iui when your ready again x


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Grateful* Are you back at work today? How are you feeling? I've been meaning to ask you, have you told the world that you're pregnant yet?! I know you were waiting until the 2nd tri to tell everyone, besides your immediate family, so have you? I bet you're so excited!!! I know I am for you <3

Thanks Hopin :flower: I am back at work today but feeling about the same. Can't wait to feel better.

I haven't told everyone yet, but am just sort of telling people as it comes up. Pretty much all of my friends know now. I did post a little thing on my facebook the other day so most everyone will know. I am excited and time seems to be going quite fast. Still doesn't seem real. Thank you for being excited for me. That means A LOT!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: She didn't say. I just asked if it was normal or if I should make an appointment and she said to make one. So we'll see what she has to say tomorrow hopefully its nothing bad. Draven is great, minus the fact that his sleeping schedule is still backwards. Dead asleep all day, wide awake all night. Just waiting for that to resolve itself lol.

Lei: He's driving me crazy with his sexual remarks lately lol. He wont stoppppp! Every time I walk by him he grabs my butt or boobs or asks to get jiggy with it. I'm sure my sister is getting sick of hearing it too lol. Ugh, men... But anyways, try milk of magnesia. Works like a charm.


----------



## Grateful365

bettybee1 said:


> Am good thanks gearing up for an iui next cycle not very optimistic tho my husband got his first ever SA last week and count -120mil speed-55% but his morph is only 5% so there think this is why I might be having chemicals :( so if these iuis don't work onto ivf/icsi in may/June :(

Hi Betty - just wanted to give you a ray of hope here...my husband had a morphology of 3% on his first SA. He stopped drinking, ate better, etc and about 6 months later his morphology improved to 6% (still below normal). I read a study that men eating walnuts appears to improve SA stats. So after he got his 6% morphology I bought him a big bag of walnuts. He ate them...and 2 months later we got our first ever BFP on Femara. I like to think the walnuts helped! But either way....we got a sticky BFP even with lower than normal morphology. Just thought I would share! Try the walnuts too :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks him yeah he's eats really good he doesn't drink maybe 1-2 can on a Saturday he only drinks water or tea no pop or coffee:/ 

Will try the walnuts lol!!! We think it could be due too when he got crushed out in afgan ! Maybe 
We thought it was me with the problem but I've being checked and am fine it defo him :( blah!! Gunna get him taking zinc and stuff aswell :) x


----------



## Beautifullei2

bettybee- there are alot of things that can help with that :) I heard about the walnuts as well. 
It was mroe for DH because was so stressed & blameing himself for it. We plan to keep it as simple as possible until summer time.. then we will do IUI :)
Also ginseng helps!! DH took some for 3 months & it improved his count, morphology & all that fun jazz dramatically. GL hun! 

Jenna- i litterally laughed out loud!!! Does he think by telling you "lets get jiggy" is going to make you in the mood lmao! My daughters dad used to tell me.. "you ready" ... I would just laugh lmao.


----------



## bettybee1

Did he have a good count and stuff aswell ?? X


----------



## Beautifullei2

bettybee1 said:


> Did he have a good count and stuff aswell ?? X

no his count was low but everything else was borderline normal.. after the ginseng it his count went from 12mil. to 30million & boosted everything else above normal.


----------



## bettybee1

Where can I get ginseng from lol ?? X


----------



## Beautifullei2

bettybee1 said:


> Where can I get ginseng from lol ?? X

We got it at walmart for like 4 bucks! Its pretty reasonable & lasted about 3 months.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, can I join you this month? We've been ttc for 2 years now, I've been diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve last year when i was 36. He's got great counts. chemical preg June 2012, m/c nov 2012 and this month we're doing IUI, next few months after IVf.

I just want a viable pregnancy. I'm so tired of waiting, I wanted 4 kids and feel that my window is closing. I'll take anything! This IUI they'll track O with u/s and do a trigger shot. Has anyone else had success with iui and if so, did you do any drugs with it to help? I can't do chlomid because then they won't do IVf the the next few months. But I was hoping there was something else that might help with ovulation while in an iui cycle. Thanks!!!


----------



## Grateful365

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you this month? We've been ttc for 2 years now, I've been diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve last year when i was 36. He's got great counts. chemical preg June 2012, m/c nov 2012 and this month we're doing IUI, next few months after IVf.
> 
> I just want a viable pregnancy. I'm so tired of waiting, I wanted 4 kids and feel that my window is closing. I'll take anything! This IUI they'll track O with u/s and do a trigger shot. Has anyone else had success with iui and if so, did you do any drugs with it to help? I can't do chlomid because then they won't do IVf the the next few months. But I was hoping there was something else that might help with ovulation while in an iui cycle. Thanks!!!

Welcome!! We are glad to have you! Have you tried Femara, or would that interfere with the IVF?


----------



## Grateful365

Hey Lei - Here is somethin' for ya!!!! On another thread I am on...there is a lady who has had 11 failed IUI's and has an IVF scheduled for April. They stopped all meds this month and are using nothing. Guess what? She just got a BFP today! Funny how that happens right when they stop trying for a minute.........

hmmmmmm.............................................:haha:

Thought you would appreciate that tidbit.


----------



## typeA TTC

I love the song "gettin jiggy with it". Will smith....pure perfection! Lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

GRATEFUL- that does make me feel better!! As should it to anyone!!! my mom said they tried with my older brother for 3 years & after she gave up & was okay with the fact that they may never have kids.. she got pregnant.. She always tells me not to worry about it & for once I am finally gonna leave it in gods hands.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*2have* welcome, dear. I totally know where you are. I've had 1 chem preg and right now am waiting on AF to show post D&C so I'm with you...big :hugs: to you. Let me know the upcoming dates you have and I'll add you to the front page!! :D

*OK LADIES* why on earth hasn't AF shown yet?? I'm so annoyed. It's been almost a month (01/17) since I had the D&C. I really wish she'd show up. I'm tired of waiting for this time to pass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK rant over. :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

He thinks anything would work. Like I can just flip the on switch lol. The other night I woke up and rolled over and he just jumped right on me! I was like "Uhm, no? I'm sleeping.." Guys are so weird lol.

A friend of mine got pregnant after 10 years of trying when she took 6 months of clomid 150mg, she got pregnant on month 7. The 2 years later the same exact thing. And 2 years later the same thing for a THIRD time.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - I googled how long it normally takes to get your AF after a D&C and it seems like most people said they got theirs anywhere from 1.5 weeks to 6 weeks after the D&C. So the witch should be there soon!!! Maybe she will come by this weekend!

:witch::witch::witch::witch:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *2have* welcome, dear. I totally know where you are. I've had 1 chem preg and right now am waiting on AF to show post D&C so I'm with you...big :hugs: to you. Let me know the upcoming dates you have and I'll add you to the front page!! :D
> 
> *OK LADIES* why on earth hasn't AF shown yet?? I'm so annoyed. It's been almost a month (01/17) since I had the D&C. I really wish she'd show up. I'm tired of waiting for this time to pass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK rant over. :D

Hun have you called your FS to see what could be delaying it?? I bet its not fun to actually await her arrival & then She wants to hide! That :witch: is so inconsiderate 

so I was reading on Google!!! (big mistake) lol.. well actually I was googleing about me bleeding after the laperoscopy & then things came up about having sex. Alot of women said it boosts the chances of fertility (hmmmm) but then again if I had endo & they cleared it out that would make sense. I wonder if its the same if they didnt find anything. I think I am reading ahead of myself again lol :haha:


Jenna- Men I swear!!! DH will just stand there naked looking at me.. im like wtf lmao!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks ladies - Grateful - naturally I wouldn't be one of those ladies that would catch her after only 1.5 weeks right?! ;)

Lei, I haven't asked, maybe I will give it another week or so and if she still hasn't showed, give them a call! You're right, usually we're wishing for her not to show & then she shows, and now I'm wishing for her to show & she's hiding. oye! P.S. Google is evil! Although I'm on it constantly! I always tell DH, before Google we had to actually know stuff. Now we just look it up and 1/2 of it is accurate! LOL


----------



## bettybee1

Lei- I think when they do it and find nothing they clean you out !! My friend had one they found nothing then the cycle after bam she was pregnant !!! She had being trying 4 years prior !! Xxx


----------



## momof1making2

I'm jealous ladies I wish my man jumped me more often in the sack :haha:

Hopin- I'm praying your AF comes soon ugh I bet this is worse then a tww, sorry hun :(

Lei- I have definitely heard that it increases your chances fxed!

Jenna- I <3 you, thanks got the inspiration and please send some of your mans sex drive over to my man :haha:

Welcome 2HAVE! I did my first iui this month and find out Monday if it worked so hopefully ill have a success story to share with you after that ;). I am on injectables this cycle for my fertility meds and LOVE THEM! So much better than clomid (I think). Is this your first iui? Do you have any children now? Gl hun sending baby dust your way!

So flu is gone WOO HOO tomorrow I will be 10 dpiui so...... Yup I think ill test....... I know it's early but if I was, how romantic to able to tell OH on Valentines day, we will see fxed!


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- I meant to say "thanks FOR the inspiration" not "got" lol damn phone!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1 I know I'm supposed to say "hold out don't test" but I'm a poas-a-holic (I might technically need professional help for that addiction) so I'm secrety (or I guess not so secretly) really excited that you're testing early!! :rofl:


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm back as well! I will be testing on 2/19/13. I am on my 3rd round of Femara, and we have upped the dosage to 5mg. I also have lost 10lbs! I'm hoping that helps my chances too!


----------



## LDizzy30

Oh, and I have been catching up on the last thread, so far I've only made it to pg 285 and I have even skipped alot! Geez, so I need updated BADLY!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: Lmao!! OH does that too!!! I'm like "What?! I'm cleaning go away!"

Momof1: Please, take some of his sex drive for your DH! You can steal half of it and we'll still have plenty. I'm also supposed to try and convince you to not test but this thread needs a little boost of excitement so let's give it a try!! And if negative, its still very early!

Wow, another tester on my birthday!! I think it'll be a good birthday for me this year ;) :bfp:

I had my consultation for my wisdom teeth today. Somehow there was only one opening before my insurance runs out and after that there isn't any until May so God was keeping that open for me! But the anesthesia won't be covered.... HOWEVER my mom said she'd pay for it as a late birthday present :D so I don't have to be awake for it! Thank God!!! I feel much better about having this done!


----------



## 2have4kids

Grateful365 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join you this month? We've been ttc for 2 years now, I've been diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve last year when i was 36. He's got great counts. chemical preg June 2012, m/c nov 2012 and this month we're doing IUI, next few months after IVf.
> 
> I just want a viable pregnancy. I'm so tired of waiting, I wanted 4 kids and feel that my window is closing. I'll take anything! This IUI they'll track O with u/s and do a trigger shot. Has anyone else had success with iui and if so, did you do any drugs with it to help? I can't do chlomid because then they won't do IVf the the next few months. But I was hoping there was something else that might help with ovulation while in an iui cycle. Thanks!!!
> 
> Welcome!! We are glad to have you! Have you tried Femara, or would that interfere with the IVF?Click to expand...

Hi Grateful, I haven't tried Femera but if we end up doing IUI I will ask about it-thank you. I don't know if it would interfere but I'll ask the doctor. I just got off the phone with the fc, the IUI nurse was REALLY grumpy. I wanted to do IUI this month and IVF next month and she said no, you can't do both and passed me to the IVF nurse. I don't see why we can't try one and then another. I guess I'm doing IVF. My OH goes away March 22-30 which is square in the middle o retrieval so the nurse will ask if I can take the pill just one more week in order to get the timing to work out. If it doesn't, i'm going to push for IUI and then do IVF next month, as we'd planned (and then ask why that nurse was such a grump). 

*Grateful*, When in your cycle did you take it?


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin- :rofl: you crack me up ha ha ha
Jenna- God was definitely in your favor on that one GL with the procedure ouch......

LDizzy- YAY YOUR BACK!!!


----------



## lune_miel

*MOMOF1* :dust:
Can't wait til you 
:test: !


----------



## momof1making2

I just realized how many of us are on "pretty much" the same cycle, and if we get BFP's a bunch of our due dates will be a day apart tee hee hee


----------



## Allika

Let's bring on the :bfp: Ladies!!!!


----------



## luna_19

wow this thread is super busy! 

hopin to answer your question from several pages ago haha:) I am just finding it so depressing that I have never had a positive ANYTHING. Did I mention I've never even had a positive opk? Yeah. Depressing. I even bought some opks this month even though I know exactly when I o just to see if I could finally catch my surge on clomid. I even had a dream about a positive opk last night :dohh:

Ok trying really hard to be more positive today ;) I should o in the next few days so the bd-a-thon is in full swing. Also really looking forward to getting my blood done in 10 days :)


----------



## 2have4kids

luna_19 said:


> wow this thread is super busy!
> 
> hopin to answer your question from several pages ago haha:) I am just finding it so depressing that I have never had a positive ANYTHING. Did I mention I've never even had a positive opk? Yeah. Depressing. I even bought some opks this month even though I know exactly when I o just to see if I could finally catch my surge on clomid. I even had a dream about a positive opk last night :dohh:
> 
> Ok trying really hard to be more positive today ;) I should o in the next few days so the bd-a-thon is in full swing. Also really looking forward to getting my blood done in 10 days :)

Hi Luna, do you have PCOS? If you're struggling to find your surge I highly recommend the cbefm. I got mine for $80 used off ebay and it works just fine. The company told me how to reset it and i swabbed it clean (it said it was new on the auction, she got a terrible rating from me needless to say). Have you had your progesterone day 21 tested to ensure you indeed are Oing?
I just read a big thing on IUI and they said they estimate that only 4-5% of sperm actually make it through the cm to where they need to be at the end of the fallopian tubes. After 15 months of ttc in June last year we started using softcups and got a chemical, then in sept got a BFP. I really believe they help the sperm get where they need to be. Anyway, I wish you luck finding your surge. OPK twice a day! I do the cbefm around 11am and the first response brand around 2pm. I can't afford to miss a month with being diminished reserve.


----------



## luna_19

yes I have had all the tests done, no I don't have pcos. I haven't bothered with a cbfm because it's such an expense when I have super regular cycles and know when I o :) (and of course never expected to be at it so long)
I've also been using softcups for a few months now.


----------



## 2have4kids

luna_19 said:


> I've also been using softcups for a few months now.

Oh sorry, I misunderstood thought you were saying you couldn't ever see your surge. Best of luck with the softcups, they're way better than nothing. :dust:


----------



## Allika

Holy MOLY guys! Just took another test and there is a faint line...super super faint...maybe I am going crazy....OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I AM FREAKING OUT!!!!

OMG! Maybe I am dreaming or making this up in my head because I want it so much. PLEASE DONT LET ME MAKE THIS UP!


maybe this is left over from the MC! I need to calm down.....seriously.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh :)

Momof1- I'm with hopin lol! Y'all know how bad I am at waiting to test :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

So dh & I finally DTD & it was hilarious! He didn't want to hurt me & was so afraid to touch me like I was a plague lmao! Needless to say he got the job done but me being me I just got up & welllll gravity kicked in lol. I think he though he was going to break me lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg Allika, did you take a picture?!?!


----------



## momof1making2

Allika, is this possible? OMG I HOPE IT IS AHHHHHHHHH YYYYYAAAAAYYYYYY!


----------



## Beautifullei2

<3 *Happy Love day Ladies!! * <3 :holly:


----------



## Allika

Ok let's try this! Took another test this morning....its still so very faint though. More like a shadow than a line. Could be anything at this point. You probably cant even see it!

On a different note: Happy Valentines Day, Ladies!!!!!! What is your plan for the day?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## momof1making2

I definitely see your shadow but what does this mean? That you still have hcg left in your system or that you have a new BFP!!!! WOOOOOOO HOOOOOO GIRLFRIEND!


----------



## Allika

I dont know....but I did a HPT on monday and that was big fat negative + I had my blood taken last friday and was at a 8. Online it says that FR ER Tests pick up from 15+.

I guess I sit tight and wait...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow I missed a TON!!

*Momof1* When are you testing?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!!??!?! I can hardly contain myself I'm so excited....!!!!

*LDizzy* Yayayay You're back! So happy to have you back again :hugs: 

*Jenna* High Five for your momma! Glad you won't have to be awake for that, Not fun.
You have your doctor's appointment today right?

and last, but certainly not least....

*ALLIKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I totally see the line!!!! Ahhhhh! I CANNOT wait for you to go have your levels checked tomorrow. I feel like crying right now. I SO, SO hope this is your :bfp:, how amazing would that be?? <3 <3 <3


----------



## Allika

as amazing as it would be it is also very scary. The longer I stare at the picture the more I see it and yesterday was definitely weaker. My boobs are sore and I have a lot of spit in my mouth....like the kind you get when you're about to throw up.

I am going to test again in like 8h or so and I will definitely pick my DH up something baby related just in case I get to put it in his Valentine's day gift. 

@Hopin: Did they ever test on your HCG and how much you have left? You might want to POAS just to see if its negative. I am glad I did it on Monday hence I know that if this line gets thicker it cant be from left over hormones as I had a bright negative monday.


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- OMG! I wish the dr would do bloods so you would know what's going on!!

It's funny you mention the saliva. I was just about to get on here and talk about mine. I have so much this morning that I literally choked on the way to work in the car !! What the heck is that about?!?

Keep us updated!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika*, my dear. I can only imagine the mixed emotions you are feeling. After going through what we both went through last month, I'm sure it's difficult to find it in you to be excited - but that's ok. You have a right to be scared. Just know that most women who have mc's go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies, and mc's are actually very, very common - unfortunately. I know I'm not saying anything you don't already know. But I can totally, completely understand why you are happy and terrifed at the same time. 
They did not test my HCG. I don't really want to POAS. I don't plan on testing anytime in the near future, and if I don't start AF within the next couple of weeks I'll probably call my doctor. I don't know that I'm ready to POAS right now honestly. 

Enough about me though, let's get back to what's important which is the COMPLETE AND UTTER TOTAL WHOLE EXCITEMENT I have for you!! I'm feeling so emotional about this! :D:D:D:D:D Let us know how your test goes later today, obviously. Did your DH know you were testing?


----------



## momof1making2

GIRLS AHHHHH GIRLS AHHHHHH I'M FREAKING OUT AHHHHH I THINK I SEE A FAINT LINE I'M ,CRYING, SHAKING and totally just dumped out my $5 Starbucks :haha: how do I upload this photo I want opinions lol. AHHHHHHH


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1making2 said:


> GIRLS AHHHHH GIRLS AHHHHHH I'M FREAKING OUT AHHHHH I THINK I SEE A FAINT LINE I'M ,CRYING, SHAKING and totally just dumped out my $5 Starbucks :haha: how do I upload this photo I want opinions lol. AHHHHHHH

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:

YOU LADIES ARE MAKING THIS THE BEST VALENTINES DAY EVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1 i'm dying you have to post a pic! use tumblr or flikr or another photo hosting site, upload it to that and then paste the link in here for it, it should show up. that's how i do it anyway.
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Holly shit I can't stop shaking, it's so faint but I can't so staring at it lol ahhhhhh


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1 do you want to email or text it to me and i'll post it for you???? you're killing me here lol


----------



## momof1making2

Ok I'm going to try :) I'm pacing in my kitchen lol I literally just took the test ahhhhh thus us going to be the best Valentines day gift EVER SORRY I'm just so ecstatic, I really see another line, finally ANOTHER LINE AHHHHHHH


----------



## momof1making2

Lol yes please! Lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok just PM'd you my info!


----------



## Allika

> Did your DH know you were testing?

Yes he did and he confirmed the negative which is good for when I show him the current test. He will know what to look for.

This morning I was thinking...apart from the saliva and the boobs what did I have last time....I had increased sense of smell and constipation and here we go I am again constipated.

So now I have 3 out of 4 symptoms. We shall see. Good thing I am getting a blood test tomorrow.

@Momof1Making2: WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A GREAT VALENTINES DAY! YAY YAY YAY!


----------



## Allika

momof1making2 said:


> GIRLS AHHHHH GIRLS AHHHHHH I'M FREAKING OUT AHHHHH I THINK I SEE A FAINT LINE I'M ,CRYING, SHAKING and totally just dumped out my $5 Starbucks :haha: how do I upload this photo I want opinions lol. AHHHHHHH

Did it ever feel better to dump a $5 coffee or what?! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

eeek two in one day!!! 
Momof1 - post a picture :)


----------



## momof1making2

Allika Holly crap this is amazing girl, horray! I can't wait to go poas again lol tonight and tomorrow morning and the next day lol, AND IT FELT DAM GOOD TO DUMP THAT COFFEE OUT ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OK LADIES, HERE IS MOMOF1'S LINE:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8510/8473937262_03419259ec.jpg

*CONGRATS GIRLFRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin is hooking me up with the photo post as we speak. <3 THANK YOU HOPIN XOXO <3


----------



## Allika

Yup That's a line! No more coffee for you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* did you tell DH?!


----------



## momof1making2

It's hard to see I really hope this is the real thing and my eyes aren't playing tricks on me, that's it, I'm heading to the store to buy more tests lol


----------



## Allika

buy the ones with the pink lines!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

<3No your the only and first to know <3 plus I want to make it really special tonight so I need to go poas (actually lots of them) so I know this is the real thing lol. I'm so sorry girls for the craziness excitement but your all I have to share this very moment with lol I'm not alowed to tell anyone else yet lol I think I may be going a little crazy over here


----------



## momof1making2

Allika, what brand?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1 don't be sorry! you and Allika have MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!!!! I'm so so excited, we are a family so this :bfp: and Allika's are just as important to us as they are to you!! 
I don't blame you for wanting to take more tests. When I got my :bfp: in December I took 4 tests within like 4 hours. It was silly lol. But they do say you should let there be time between them. I would get FRER if I were you.
BUT, the line is there honey, you're not seeing things :D:D:D:D


----------



## Allika

I dont know which brand but I read on a different forum that the ones with the pink lines are easier to read and tend to in the light cases be easier distinguished.


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> It's hard to see I really hope this is the real thing and my eyes aren't playing tricks on me, that's it, I'm heading to the store to buy more tests lol

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wacko::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## momof1making2

<3I freaking love you girls xoxo <3 hopin :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wanna know what else is AWESOME about this?!?!?!

*WE STILL HAVE 6 TESTERS LEFT THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Momof1 and Allika, what a lovely gift to wake up to on valentine's day this morning. Here's to a H & H 9 months to each of you. I can't wait to hear all about everything... beta values, ms, I love the pregnancy stuff! Very exciting.

Happy Valentines to all the lovely ladies.<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Beautifullei2

ALLIKA & MOMOF1!!! YOU TWO HAVE ME OVER THE MOON RIGHT NOW!!

You all are like family so when I see you get your :bfp: its like I got my own! What a great valentines day!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I know Lei, I seriously cannot focus on work at all right now. I'm on a conference call right now and all I'm doing is daydreaming about their BFP's and thinking about all of it!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg I can see both of the lines on those tests!!!! It looks like we have 2 Valentines BFPs!!! Holy crap I'm so excited!!!! I just woke up to feed Draven and decided to check in while I wait for the bottle to warm and OMG so glad I did!!! 
You should both take a digi you can never go wrong with those! It's either yes or no! Omggggg I'm so excited!!!!! Allika, I can't wait to hear how the doctor reacts to your levels going UP instead of DOWN.


Okay, I'm going to feed the man- cub then TRY and get another hour or 2 of sleep. Probably won't be able to now though!


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> It's hard to see I really hope this is the real thing and my eyes aren't playing tricks on me, that's it, I'm heading to the store to buy more tests lol




Hopin4ABump said:


> I know Lei, I seriously cannot focus on work at all right now. I'm on a conference call right now and all I'm doing is daydreaming about their BFP's and thinking about all of it!!!

I KNOW!!! I had just got slammed with patients & completely forget about them cause I was reading everything lol. Thankfully one of the doctors asked if he any patients waiting! WHOOPS lol :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Where is Grateful. She is going to flip out when she sees this. Because of this comment she made a couple of weeks ago!!!



Grateful365 said:


> I'm excited too!!! I can't WAIT to see who will get the next BFP because it could be anyone! Love it!


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo!! Momof1- buy the first response early response....something like that. It's the one with the two pink lines!! 

I can't wait for your bloods tomorrow allika!! 

This is going to be an exciting day!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*typeA* I guess it's too soon for you to test. Feeling like we're on a roll here with the VDay bfp's and you're having some symptoms lol. 6 more days!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

I know!! :(. I'm not testing today but maybe this weekend!!!

Momof1- what dpiui are you??


----------



## momof1making2

I am 10 dpiui, and it's a VERY FAINT BFP ;) I'm so excited for you to test, bring on #3 typea! I'm on my way to get digis and pink line tests right now ;)


----------



## momof1making2

Called fs they called in bloods stat ON MY WAY TO SEE IF THIS IS THE REAL DEAL!!! Fxed!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1making2 said:


> Called fs they called in bloods stat ON MY WAY TO SEE IF THIS IS THE REAL DEAL!!! Fxed!

OMG! WOOT! (but it is the real deal). So when do you get results? Today? :thumbup:


----------



## momof1making2

I'll get results by 3:30 today and of coarse will update everyone :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> I'll get results by 3:30 today and of coarse will update everyone :)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :holly: :holly: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## momof1making2

I LOVE THE BOOBS wooooo hoooooo!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* did you buy FRER or a digi or are you just going to wait until your appointment?


----------



## momof1making2

I bought both lol but ilk take them after appointment since I've been on the road since I bought them lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Speaking of BOOBS!!!! :holly:

My daughters teacher is pregnant... We had a parent teacher conference yesterday & holy :holly: they were huge lol! We were talking & she is 7 months & looks super cute!! She was telling me what a good kid my daughter was & said that when she found she was having a girl that she hopes her daughter is just like mine. It was nice to hear that my daughter behaves when she is not with me :) I know that has nothing to do with ttc lol but the boobs made me think about her teacher! lol :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

If only your daughter's teacher knew that :holly: makes you think of her LOL!!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omggggg hurry and take those tests I need to SEEEEEE THEMMMMM. Where do you live again??? 3:30 your time will be what my time (Seattle) ?? I'm going to be glued to my phone now today reading up on here.


----------



## momof1making2

Lol I live in Maine :) ahhhhhh I can't wait to find out if this is real :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna that's crazy I forgot you are 3 hours behind us. No wonder I don't see you 'til the afternoon :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> I'll get results by 3:30 today and of coarse will update everyone :)




Hopin4ABump said:


> If only your daughter's teacher knew that :holly: makes you think of her LOL!!! :rofl: :haha:

lmao I know!!! She was so little when I first met her.. I dont mean just her :holly: lol but in general.. SHE Looks super cute though.


----------



## luna_19

wow congrats Allika and momof1! Can't wait to hear both of your blood results :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump said:


> Jenna that's crazy I forgot you are 3 hours behind us. No wonder I don't see you 'til the afternoon :D

Lol I know PLUS I don't work right now so I sleep in a little later than most of you too. Everyone morning I get on here and I've missed so much! But its nice because I don't have to wait as long to hear good results either :)


----------



## anmlz86

Lol this is all going so fast on here I feel behind today. Good luck momof1! Hopefully Allika this is also good news for you! Ahh so exciting!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:coffee::-=:-k


----------



## typeA TTC

Momof1- what time is it where you live??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

it's 3:51 where she lives! lol just like me! this is driving me crazy.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg I'm sitting on the edge of my seat right now lol. I'm in the waiting room at my doctors and I just keep refreshing this page waiting to hear the results!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I was wondering earlier about your appointment! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## momof1making2

Sooooo my level is only a ten, VERY LOW, not a negative she said but still very early so she is thinking optimistically. Eek I hope that the line gets darker over the next couple of days!


----------



## momof1making2

My levels will be checked again Monday so hopefully they increase


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* I googled it and that's a totally normal number to have at such an early stage. You are 10DPO right? Or at least, 10dpiui? That's very very early. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
How/when are you going to tell DH?!?!?!?!


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo!!! Will be praying that the numbers go up up up!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Sooooo my level is only a ten, VERY LOW, not a negative she said but still very early so she is thinking optimistically. Eek I hope that the line gets darker over the next couple of days!


----------



## momof1making2

Well I wanted to tell him tonight but now I'm not sure it's good to do ahhhh I don't know what to do


----------



## momof1making2

Thank you Hopin, that gives me hope!


----------



## momof1making2

Should I wait for Monday when I'll know for sure if levels rise?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's up to you hun but if it were me I'd be telling my DH. Are you going to POAS again in the morning?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg omg omgggggg! No, don't wait until Monday!!! Test again in the morning so we can see it get DARKERRRRR!!! Holy crap I'm going crazy over here lol!!

My appointment went well. She checked my cervix to make sure its closing up and what-not. She forgot I had a c-section and was shocked at how nice I'd healed until I politely reminded her lol. Then she said "oh, no wonder!". But she said it could be an early period but not likely since I'm pumping. Or that sometimes the bleeding could kind of relapse. She took a blood count (which they did with a finger stick, I thought that was weird...) And if my count is low theyll call me back in to do an US and make sure there's not like a piece of placenta or anything left behind. Which again is probably unlikely because they clean you out pretty good with cesareans! 


Ahhh Allika I just can't WAIT for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh, you meant should you wait to tell him! Personally I wouldn't be able to contain it but that's all up to whether or not you can hold it in for that long!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I'm glad your appointment went well!! LOL @ her commenting on how nicely you've healed!!! :)

*Allika* are you doing ok? i know it's a lot to absorb.


----------



## momof1making2

Ugh I'm discouraged I'm reading that it's a low number for 10dpo eek not getting my hopes up but YES I WILL TEST AGAIN IN THE MORNING FOR SURE!.

JENNA- I'm glad your appointment went well hun :hugs:


----------



## Allika

Sorry Ladies, I was spending some time with a friend of mine who MC in October and got pregnant in November. She is now due in August. Very excited for her! I had her analyze my test. lol
She said the same thing....it looks like a line but she doesnt know if she just sees it because she wants to see it or if she sees it because it is there!
This morning I thought I'd tell my DH today, since its Valentine's day but now I got all kinds of worried so I dont think I will. maybe I will POAS tonight again and see...but for right now it is just too weak of a shadow.

@Jenna: Glad your appointment went well. I was worried about you. I wish they would have been able to tell you though what caused the bleeding. Maybe it was really break-through bleeding.

@Momof1making2: 10 is great, tomorrow you will probably be already 2x as high and that should give you a clearer test result. I am optimistic!

@Hopin, Lei and the Others: Thank you all for being so cheerful. I know it is tough to cheer for others and I appreciate it so much that you do this! I promise I will cheer on you guys and wait ecstatically for your next promising month.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- don't get discouraged hun! Google can be our worst enemy at times! Fxed hun!


----------



## typeA TTC

Momof1- from what I've briefly googled, 10 is okay for 10dpo!


----------



## luna_19

Momof1 I agree Google is evil! (although I am guilty of spending too much time reading up on things too)
You probably just implanted a little later than others, can't wait to hear about your next test :)


----------



## momof1making2

Thank you for the positive thoughts ladies I think I'll tell OH tonight, I have to it's Valentines day! I'll just tell him about low numbers.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Okay, I have to laugh about Draven right now. Remember when I showed the ultrasound of his giant foot and said "I think this baby is going to have his daddy's feet" (size 14 shoe!) Well I was entirely right. It's kind of hard to tell just how big his feet are unless you see him in person, but I tried to get different angles to show you all. His foot is the size of my palm!!
And excuse my french, but LOOK AT THAT HAIRY ASS BACK!!! This baby is definitely Cuban. Just covered in hair. Juuuuust like his daddy.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0506.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7









BigFoot.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20130214_195421.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## anmlz86

Haha! Jenna that's hilarious! Look at those "little" feet though, über adorable. Hopefully you don't need to teach him how to shave that part of his body lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awwww Jenna!!! :) I just <3 Love <3 seeing pictures of him! BTW I loved your v-day family picture :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna*, you are hilarious!!! OMG, hilarious. He's a sweet little adorable hairy angel boy. His foot IS huge! I mean wow!!!

*momof1* Are you testing again this morning? Please?! How did DH take the news? How are you feeling? 

*Allika* Today is the day!! What time is your appointment? How are you feeling? Have you tested again? Did you tell DH?

*Anmlz* What time is your appointment today? Looking forward to seeing how things are progressing for you!

*Lune & LDizzy*, you're next to test!! So soon! Any chance you're testing early or just holding out until the 19th?

*Lei* have you been feeling ok?

*Grateful* You've been really quiet. I hope everything's ok!!!

I have so many questions this morning!!! Did everyone have a lovely Valentines Day? Besides Allika and Momof1 who obviously had a wonderful gift to give DH's!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

btw *Jenna*, I love this pic of Draven in the top left corner, haha! He's all laid back!


----------



## Allika

@Jenna: I love the pictures! He has long feet! How tall are you and your hubby? Don't all babies have a lot of hair? Maybe he will loose the hair later on?

AFM: took another test this morning, no line. Oh well, would have been too good to be true anyway. We will see how my blood test goes but at this points my hopes are not up...


----------



## Grateful365

2have4kids said:


> *Grateful*, When in your cycle did you take it?

I took it days 5-9 of my cycle.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika*, oh, I'm bummed about this. I saw the line! WTH? That makes me lose faith in the tests!! Big :hugs: to you, and let us know how your appointment goes please. <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- Thanks for asking! :) I am getting better every day... My belly button is the only thing that really bothers me at the end of the day. Im not sure if any all you all have ever expereinced this but since yesterday my boobs have been killing me. They never really hurt around O & only before AF. I told DH they hurt for me to wear a bra =/

Allika- :hugs: Let us know what the doctors say!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* I'm glad you're feeling better, for the most part. My bb's always get super, super sore around the time for AF. Actually, I remember, when I got my :bfp: my boobs were really sore and I attributed it to AF. Little did I know I was pregnant. I have heard of women getting sore and swollen breasts right at or right after O though, so the timing of that would make sense for you, as you were supposed to O yesterday, right? I know it's uncomfortable though. Wearing a sports bra always helped me.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Lei* I'm glad you're feeling better, for the most part. My bb's always get super, super sore around the time for AF. Actually, I remember, when I got my :bfp: my boobs were really sore and I attributed it to AF. Little did I know I was pregnant. I have heard of women getting sore and swollen breasts right at or right after O though, so the timing of that would make sense for you, as you were supposed to O yesterday, right? I know it's uncomfortable though. Wearing a sports bra always helped me.

Yesterday when I got home I just took my bra off & let them hang loose :holly: lol!! I just had to do it :haha: 
I plan to do the same when I get home today. I don't remember them ever hurting around O which is why I mentioned it. I guess no 2 cycles are alike but hopefully O is the reason why they are hurting. I o'ed either wednesday or yesterday. 

How was everyone V-day? 

*Momof1*- Did you tell your hunny?


----------



## Grateful365

Ok...of ALL DAYS TO MISS!!!!!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

Wasn't feeling well at all yesterday and I just caught up on like 10 pages! 

Allika - I am still keeping FX'd for you. My heart skipped a beat I think when I read your BFP post. When do you go for bloods to see?

Momof1 - I am just DYING over here to know if your line gets darker this morning. Did you tell DH last night?

I am VERY VERY VERY HOPEFUL for BOTH OF YOU. :hugs: I cried at my desk reading all these posts ladies. I needed some good news this morning and couldn't have asked for better!


----------



## Grateful365

I finally catch up and now everyone is quiet as a mouse. lol

I need updates!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> I finally catch up and now everyone is quiet as a mouse. lol
> 
> I need updates!!!!!! :winkwink:

Girl you are not alone I want updates too just trying not to be a nag because I tend to be impatient LOL!:haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> I finally catch up and now everyone is quiet as a mouse. lol
> 
> I need updates!!!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Girl you are not alone I want updates too just trying not to be a nag because I tend to be impatient LOL!:haha:Click to expand...

Im right there with yall lol!!! Im getting anxious!! 
Yesterday I was so busy at work with over 80 something patients & today I only have about 15 lol. Im going crazy here :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Still keeping fingers crossed regarding yesterday's tests for momof1 and allika!!

AFM- just got back from my consult with the dr to see what we will do next if this month doesn't work out. We will do one last IUI and then on to IVF. However because the follicles filled back up with fluid I might have a cyst during my baseline scan (if I'm not pregnant) and that will delay things. Ugh. She did an ultrasound, which was interesting because I'm 7dpiui. There was a lot of fluid in my uterus which meant that I had ovulated. The right ovary was back to baseline. The right now has a 45mm follicle on it. Holy cow it was huge. The good news is that there were 3 there last weekend and now there's only one. So I'm hopeful that the last one bursts with the start of my next period. 

She did say that she had a patient who had the same thing happen and she's now pregnant. So I guess I'm hopeful!


----------



## typeA TTC

Here's your Friday funny - tmi but still funny- so I just went to the bathroom and looked at my pantyliner (which is a must for the vag supps) and say cf with a tinge of blue. I thought blue?!?! What the hell is going on!!?!? Then I remembered the ultrasound gel is blue! Ha!


----------



## Allika

Just got back from the Doc, now it's wait and see for me. Meh! Kinda bummed out even though I tried not getting my hopes up the possibility of it still got me excited!

@Grateful: glad you're feeling better! Was it pregnancy related or related to the sickness you had a couple of days ago?

@Momof1making2: we need an update

@Lei: I am with you on the :boobs: ouch!

@Type A: Exciting for next week! We shall see what happens :)

@Hopin: I vote for you as best spirit leader! You're awesome girl! So positive! You'll get all that energy back from us when you need encouragement! You have no idea how much it means to have such a good cheerleader on this thread!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*typeA* I so hope this cycle is the one for you, and I'm sorry, I completely forgot your appointment was today!!! Are you glad that, if this isn't your cycle, you'll do another IUI or were you hoping to move on to IVF? :hugs: and FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Just got back from the Doc, now it's wait and see for me. Meh! Kinda bummed out even though I tried not getting my hopes up the possibility of it still got me excited!
> 
> @Grateful: glad you're feeling better! Was it pregnancy related or related to the sickness you had a couple of days ago?

Glad you got to the doctor - did they say how long till they call you? Did you end up saying anything to DH or not?

Thank you - I am feeling a bit better today. I've had a bad upper respiratory infection and finally called my OB about it and they prescribed me a z-pack and said it is safe to take. I'm sure it is, but I am a bit paranoid about taking any medicines and have been trying to stay away from them. Since I feel improvement today, I'm not going to take the antibiotic unless for some reason I get worse. I will be glad to feel healthy again!

I agree with you COMPLETELY about Hopin! We are so lucky to have her!


----------



## Grateful365

Anmlz - Please let us know how your appointment goes today too!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

We are *ALL* so lucky to have each other! <3


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- I was hoping for another IUI. Our insurance requires 3 before moving to IVF. It still makes me nervous though because what if IVF doesn't work?!?!? And I really want to get prego before 2014 and obamacare. I have actually read the entire act (for work, not leisure. Lol) and I'm nervous what the affordable care act will do to my fertility coverage. I definitely won't get as much as I have now I'm sure. So I'm praying 2013 is the year. Don't get me wrong, prenatal care will always be there. But optional things like fertility treatments, I'm not so sure.


----------



## typeA TTC

PS...I'm freaked out about IVF. Just the retreival really. I know I'll have to do it but general anesthesia is not appealing to me! Ugh. 

Ohh dr did say we would go back to using ovidrel as the trigger (instead of novarel) which caused this current problem. And for that I'm thankful!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TypeA- I am glad your appointment went well & hopefully you wont even need the 3rd IUI! FXed for you hun! I wish my insurance atleast covered some part of fertility stuff. The only stuff they cover is the tests but once there is a diagnosis thats all they cover. I hate it because I really dont have a diagnosis so it sucks! I told DH we needed to move to a state where they offer fertility treatment on insurance haha 

Grateful- I hope you feel better hun!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* my insurance doesn't cover any of that either. :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Lei* my insurance doesn't cover any of that either. :(

I hate that!!!
Luckily my OB used a different ICD code when billing my isurance just so I could have my cd3 & cd21 lab draw.. if not I would have had to pay out of pocket.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* you are driving us crazy girl!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika: I'm 5'5" and OH is like 5'10" I think. He's average height, but just with giant clown feet :haha: I'm really sorry to hear your test was negative, I TOTALLY saw the line!!!! Well, like I said earlier either way you'll have good news today. Either an okay to start TTC again or a higher HCG. When will you have the results?

Momof1: I need an update!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I wanted to share the little Valentines Day family picture Lei was talking about that we took yesterday. This is right before we went to lunch :) Draven was sucking his thumb lol.
 



Attached Files:







59699_508408352534425_865250961_n.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SO Sweet!! <3 and Jenna, you look FANTASTIC!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Love all the pics Jenna - and I agree you look fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Hi my favorite girls! I can't wait to catch up with all of you, I'm shopping with my sister but decided to quickly update that I got another faint line this morning so hopefully a darker one tomorrow, fxed. Will catch up with everyone later :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- are you sure youJUST HAD A BABY?!?! Holy cow ! You look amazing!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg wow thank you girls that made me feel really good lol. I've been so self conscious about my body lately so it feels good to hear such nice things. Thank you.


Momof1!!!!! Did you take a picture of it?!? Omggggg!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

So I had to call my doctor to be squeezed in! My panties keep rubbing my lower incision & its gotten to where it is pulling off my liquid bandaide stuff. Yesterday I noticed it was bleeding a little bit so the doctor wants me to come in & make sure its not infected. It doesnt look that way but its red I personally think its too soon for it to be coming off. Blah! =/


----------



## Allika

Beautifullei2 said:


> So I had to call my doctor to be squeezed in! My panties keep rubbing my lower incision & its gotten to where it is pulling off my liquid bandaide stuff. Yesterday I noticed it was bleeding a little bit so the doctor wants me to come in & make sure its not infected. It doesnt look that way but its red I personally think its too soon for it to be coming off. Blah! =/

Oh no! Not good.....keep us posted.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Uh oh. When my incision was still new from my c section I had to wear nothing but sweat pants and pull them up to my belly button like high-waters! I felt like a grandma with my pants up so high but it was the only way to wear pants and not have it rub my owie. I hope your appointment goes well let us know!


----------



## Allika

just got called back. I am at 3.6. lol :) they want me below 2 before they will prescribe Provera. This is dumb!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* let us know how you're doing, i'm so sorry, that's gotta be uncomfortable!!

*Allika*, I'm sorry - I wish you had gotten better news. What a pain this process has been for you! When do you go back hun? :hugs: :hugs: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Allika

Next Friday! And then hopefully this will have been the last! I start my new job Feb 25th and I don't want to be running to the Dr all the time! This drives me crazy! I hate this whole going to the doctor all the time that comes with fertility treatments.


----------



## Grateful365

Thinking of you Allika - I will be so happy when things are back to normal for you again. Will be soon :hugs: Good things ahead.

Lei - Good luck at the doctors, hope all is ok!


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika said:


> just got called back. I am at 3.6. lol :) they want me below 2 before they will prescribe Provera. This is dumb!

OMG- seriously?!?!? I'm mad with you!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Soooooo....... I got home from shopping (all day) tonight and looked at my test again, IT WAS DARKER THEN THE ONE I TOOK YESTERDAY........A LOT DARKER! After I take my test tomorrow I will upload a pic of all of them for you girls. Can't wait to check my levels on Monday.

Allika- I'm so sorry honey this is suck a bummer :( keep your chin up buttercup xoxo

Lei- I hope your incision heals nicely, have you thought of a different type of undies?


Jenna- Thank you SO MUCH for posting, your family is so BEAUTIFUL! You look amazing momma!

I Can't wait for the 19th ...two testers and Gratefuls next appointment!

Hopin, typea and everyone else I hope you had a wonderful day !


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh my GOD!!!!!! I could go CRAZY right now!!!! Ahhhhhhhh I'm so excited, this is really it for you!!! :happydance: :hugs: I can't wait to see them!! Did you tell DH last night?


----------



## momof1making2

I know I want to jump and scream from the rooftops about how excited I am, I'm also trying not to get to excited until I get my levels checked Monday ;).

Last night when he got home I had the bedroom all decorated in pinks, reds and whites for Valentines day. Candles, TONS of balloons, rose pedals everywhere as well as in the shape of a heart on the middle of our bed. And In the center of the heart was a message in a bottle (kit I bought at craft store) I wrote a poem in it about my positive test I took that day. I explained to him everything that happened and he was very optimistic and SO EXCITED! It was simply the best Valentines day gift I could have ever gotten him! I just hope it's a sticky little bean!


----------



## Allika

Now it's getting crazy. I got my period! Hahahaha yes yes yes! Ugh hopefully my doctor can squeeze me in Monday so I still get to do Femara this cycle...


----------



## anmlz86

Heylo everyone!

Congrats momof1!! Hoping it's a sticky bean for you!

Allika- That's weird that they can't figure out approx. when you should be at or below 2 then just prescribe the Provera to start after that day. Hmm...I feel like doctors just like to be a pain in the pooter...Here's to being below 2 next Friday :)

Lei- Hopefully your incision is ok. Do they want you to leave it open to air or could you place a soft non-sticky bandage strip over it?

AFM- I guess my bloodwork was ok, the nurse I spoke to didn't mention it and I forgot to ask for a copy of the results. My U/S tech these last 2 times was friggin awesome! She actually talked to me about what she was seeing and compared it to last time. It seems I'm left side dominant, as she counted 14 follicles on that one, 9 were over 1/2cm and 2 of those were over 1 cm, she said that's good news. I still had the persistent cyst on my right ovary, but it's still shrinking. My RE is having me increase my Bravelle inj. to 75iu until Monday when I go in for repeat bloodwork and U/S. Bloodwork should be no problem, but getting into my OB's office for a same day U/S since they were closed this afternoon should be interesting...But yea, things are looking hopeful :) Here's hoping they stay that way!

Hope everyone is doing well and things are going great! FX'd for good news next week for all the testers!!

Hopin- Thank you so much for asking about my appt today! I really appreciate all the support!! I think this is a great group of ladies, and I'm so happy to have stumbled upon this thread!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: That's sooo cute! :) What a beautiful romantic way to tell him! How sweet :) 

Allika: I never thought I'd say this, but congratulations on AF showing up!!!


----------



## AnnSue

Hi ladies

May I join? I am new.

I am currently 5dp5dt. (FET)


----------



## Allika

Sure thing AnnSue! welcome! How are you feeling?


----------



## AnnSue

I just PAOS... BFN. So at this moment I am not feeling very well.


----------



## typeA TTC

I just POAS too - I'm 8dpiui - BFN! Not testing again until Tuesday! BFNs are so depressing!


----------



## typeA TTC

Annsue- I'm sorry about the BFN! Is it still early or no?

We are about to start our 3rd IUI (assuming this one is unsuccessful) and then move to IVF. I'm terrified of the egg retrieval. How was yours?


----------



## AnnSue

I am sorry about your BFN.. but 8dpiui is still early. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

5dp5dt is indeed still early... but you know... the waiting is just excruciating! 

IVF is a hectic cycle financial, hormonal, medical and most of all emotional, but you will survive. unfortunately the worst part of my cycle was the retrieval... but is also not so bad that I would say "never again". I'd rather take the retrieval 100 more times than to never have children. You will be fine. Lets hope you won't need an IVF cycle...EVER!


----------



## lune_miel

Wow a couple of days and I missed so much!

*Momof1*- YAY! Waiting for your to poas this AM!! :test: :bfp:

afm I had my 7dpo beta was 19.7- doc says looks great. Today I am 9dpo, felt a sharp cramp yesterday and of course I think it could be implantation...need to hold steady


----------



## momof1making2

Good morning ladies!
Typea your so early honey mine was a faint shadow at 10dpiui so I still have a lot of hope for you!!!

Welcome Annsue!

Lune I so hope you get your BFP! Everything sounds very promising for you!

Afm- I got another BFP this morning and it's darker then yesterday, I wish I could upload a photo of the three tests next to eachother for you all to see :( I tried flikr- no success. I'll play more later and try to upload :)


----------



## AnnSue

momof1making2, congratz on your BFP!


----------



## luna_19

well I think I am joining many of you in the tww! eek


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: If you want some help, you can email them to me and I can do it for you and upload it


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* I am SO SO SO SO SO happy for you!!! :happydance: this is just fantastic!!! Exactly what this thread needed. YAY for your IUI! Worked the first time, goodness! Can't wait to hear your good news Monday and can't wait to see your pics of your tests! Woot woot! What a great way you told DH!
To upload pics on flikr, be sure you're grabbing the BBC Code, that will allow you to implant it straight into your post. It's longer than the URL. I hope that helps?

*Allika* I'm glad you got your period. It's at least progress, anyway. I'd love to get mine! :hugs: to you!

*anmlz* I'm glad your appointment went well! :) What is the next date for you so I can update the front page?

*AnnSue* welcome!! :hugs: What is your test date?

*typeA* still wayyyy too early :D 

*Lune, LDizzy & Grateful* I can't wait for your appointments/tests on Tuesday!!! WOOT!

AFM, Still no AF for me, just waiting around! I've got like a really thick creamy discharge happening right now so i'm not sure what's up with that?!

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Hopin- My next appt for bloodwork and U/S is this coming Monday :)


----------



## AnnSue

my blood test is scheduled for the 21st.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*GOOD MORNING LOVELY LADIES!!!*

*anmlz* Let us know how your appointment goes today, obviously! Sending good vibes your way :hugs:

*momof1* Have I mentioned :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:??? I'm SO EXCITED!!!! Today is your appointment with your doc right, to recheck your levels? I need you to upload some stick pics by the way! :haha: <3

*Lune, LDizzy, TypeA* Anyone testing early or are you holding out? Tomorrow and Wednesday are the days! Let's keep these :bfp:'s coming!!! I'm so excited!

*Grateful* We might confirm the baby is a girl tomorrow ;) Hehe.

*Allika* When should I put you down for testing, or do you know yet? I'm excited for you to be back in the game!

I hope everyone else had a lovely weekend, please let me know if I'm forgetting your appointments or anything on the front page. :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## momof1making2

Just left the doctors for my bloods. I'm very positive about all of this because my tests got darker and darker over the weekend and the digi even said pregnant ;). I have tried photo hosting through my phone with many different apps and non have given me the URL I need :(. Do I have a photo I Judy can't post it lol. I'll update everyone after my phone call from fs today!

I can't wait for tomorrow! Fxed we get some bfp's and find out the sex of our new little bean!


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin- WHERE'S AF!!!??? HOPE THE WITCH GETS YOU TODAY!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Woot momof1, I love that your appointment was first thing this morning. Omg, I'm overwhelmed with happiness for you.

And TRUST ME, I'm wondering where the hell AF is too. Yesterday was 4 weeks since my D&C! But Allika just got hers too so I suppose it's just slow to come around after what we went through. I'M READY TO GET BACK IN THE GAME and I cannot wait to have a test date again :) :) :) :) 
Thanks, btw, for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

My fingers and double triple crossed for you that she shows up soon :) :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning ladies!!! I just want to start the morning with....

:happydance::thumbup::laugh2::dance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:

Momof1 - YEAY!!!!!!!! I am SO SO excited!!!!!!! Can't wait till you get a phone call from your FS! As for the photo's...WE NEED PHOTOS. LOL I had a hard time figuring out how to get them on here too, but I use photobucket.com. You upload a photos and then you can click on "Share" and it will say "BCC" code, and that is what you paste.

Allika - YEAY on seeing the witch again!!! That is good progress!!!!

Hopin - Come on witch! I think it will be very soon....can't wait for you to have a test date again either. :hugs:

TypeA - Hopeful for you this month!!! 

anmlz - Great news, your appointment sounds like it went very well!!! Excited to see what the month brings :thumbup:

Luna - Good luck in your TWW! 

AnnSue - Welcome!!! Best wishes to you this month, when will you be testing again?

Jenna - You have such a wonderful family - awww! :hugs: I love when you share the pics with us!!!!!!

To anyone else I forgot - Sorry and Good Morning! 

I am so EXCITED about our FIRST :bfp: this month!! Looking forward to at least two more!!!! Waiting patiently! (or not so much!)


----------



## Grateful365

AFM: Got an monthly check-up appointment tomorrow late afternoon. Won't be having any ultrasound though. :( But should get my next ultrasound appointment date. Yeay!! Very excited to find out if its a little BOY or GIRL...once I find out...it's ON. LOL I'm gonna go crazy shopping I think....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* I bet you can't wait to find out the sex! I've never understood how people wait to find that out. I would go CRAZY!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Grateful* I bet you can't wait to find out the sex! I've never understood how people wait to find that out. I would go CRAZY!

I am excited for sure. Will be able to actually start planning some things once we find out!!! Will also be nice not to keep calling it just "the baby" but actually a him or her!


----------



## 2have4kids

Is anyone here having IUI in the next few weeks? I've got my first u/s follicle tracking on Sunday this week and Tuesday. I just got a regular cycle back last month after my m/c in Nov. Very excited to get ttc again! I think this thread is a &#9829;lucky&#9829; charm&#9829; with all of the BFP's and positivity!


----------



## Grateful365

2have4kids said:


> Is anyone here having IUI in the next few weeks? I've got my first u/s follicle tracking on Sunday this week and Tuesday. I just got a regular cycle back last month after my m/c in Nov. Very excited to get ttc again! I think this thread is a lucky charm with all of the BFP's and positivity!


Best of luck to you this month!! Can't wait to hear the results of your u/s!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*2have4kids* There you are! I remember you joining but never got when you were doing what so that I could add you to the front page! So the next thing you have going on is an u/s on the 24th, and then another one on the 26th? Is that correct? If so, let me know so that I can get you added :) :) :)
I thought originally you were going to go ahead with IVF because the nurse was being annoying. So you decided to do IUI instead? It certainly worked for momof1 this cycle so hopefully those positive vibes keep going!!!


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies,

Doctor prescribed me Femara, starting today if my HCG is below 2 (they did another blood test). It better be below 2 or this cycle might be a bust WHICH I FIND RIDICULOUS BECAUSE I GOT MY PERIOD SO DUH NOT PREGNANT AND READY TO START AGAIN! 

I go in on the 27th in the afternoon for the follicle check and then should be testing March 15th.


----------



## Grateful365

Great news Allika - let us know when you hear your results. FX'd it is below 2!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* such great news! I'm so happy for you that you finally have a testing date. I'm praying that you're below 2, but I'm with you - why would it matter at this point, you're on your period!? I'm also wondering why they weren't checking me for this??? Please update us as soon as you are!


----------



## luna_19

Grateful that's so exciting you will find out the sex soon :) I'm going to be one of those crazy people that waits ;)

Allika great you get to start femara :)

2have4kids good luck with the iui, is it your first one?

Hopin I hope your af shows soon so you can get back in the game :)


----------



## momof1making2

Had my appointment HCG had more than doubled and I am at a 61. I'M HAVING A BABY :) I hope to God it's sticky!


----------



## 2have4kids

Momof1making2 congrats H&H 9 months. Do you want a girl or a boy?
Luna19, I had an unsuccessful iui last spring.


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> Had my appointment HCG had more than doubled and I am at a 61. I'M HAVING A BABY :) I hope to God it's sticky!

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Allika* such great news! I'm so happy for you that you finally have a testing date. I'm praying that you're below 2, but I'm with you - why would it matter at this point, you're on your period!? I'm also wondering why they weren't checking me for this??? Please update us as soon as you are!

I think it has the following reasons:

1. Since I miscarried naturally they need to make sure I really did pass everything and there is no remaining tissue (this would cause the HCG to not go down). Since you had the D&C, I dont think they are concerned that you have any tissue that didnt come out on its own.

2. Femara is known to have side effects on embryos when taken while pregnant. Chlomid doesnt so they need to be super sure I am not pregnant.


I hope AF shows soon for you now, so that you can be back for March testing.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*MOMOF1* :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

What a wonderful gift to receive on VALENTINES DAY of all days!!! I'm so very excited, what a blessing for you, and us girls on this thread! Do you have a due date yet?!
When is your next appointment?!!!!!! Ahhh I'm just thrilled for you hun! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo!!!! Momof1- I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Allika

momof1making2 said:


> Had my appointment HCG had more than doubled and I am at a 61. I'M HAVING A BABY :) I hope to God it's sticky!

FANTASTIC! SO EXCITED! When do you plan on telling your daughter?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OH, and Grateful, happy orange!! :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* thanks for clearing that up for me, it all makes sense now. Good to know. And I, like you, hope I get AF soon enough to test in March too. Would hate to think I won't test until April :(
I had this ridiculous urge to take a hpt when I was home earlier today. I still have one left from my last :bfp:. I had a 3 pack but only used 2 of them so I still have one, of the FRER's. But I didn't, and I'm proud of myself for that! :D


----------



## typeA TTC

I tested today - 10dpiui - BFN. I won't be wasting anymore $ on tests for this cycle. I'll wait for my beta on Wednesday and then wait for AF. I cannot wait to stop these progesterone suppositories!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs: typeA, you're not out unless :witch: shows up. I tested negative at 10DPO when I got my :bfP:, it's all about the timing. I understand not wasting $ on tests though. It's just SO HARD not to!!! :flower: Looking forward to Wednesday!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Me too! I can't wait to know BUT I can wait for AF....it's going to be bad...especially if the 4.5cm cyst thats on my right ovary ruptures. Ugh. The injections have really given me bad periods. My lining on Friday was 15. So it's going to be a wicked AF!

Hopin- can you call the dr to get some provera to take to bring on the period?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Honestly, I don't know? We never discussed the possibility of my period not showing up, so I feel kinda out of the loop with that. I'm going with what I read online, which is that most people start their period within 2-6 weeks after a D&C. So if I haven't started in 2 weeks I guess I will need to call my doctor and see what is going on. I've never had to be on any meds for AF to show though.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I will add that I've also read horror stories where women don't get AF until months and months after a D&C. I really hope I don't have to deal with anything like that!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hopin4ABump said:


> I will add that I've also read horror stories where women don't get AF until months and months after a D&C. I really hope I don't have to deal with anything like that!

I waited for 2 months and then went to the fc. They gave me progesterone to start my cycle and it worked in 2 days. I'm back to normal now. My gf took 6 months to get her cycle back, I can't wait that long, not when a little oral progesterone will do the trick.


----------



## Allika

I think the witch will show up at your house within this week!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks girl. Any updates on your levels?


----------



## Allika

Nah not yet. I better get to start Femara. I need to start trying again. This waiting to try again is messing with my emotions way too much. I am sick of all the crying and feeling so defeated. The only way this is going to stop is if We are trying again and hopefully succeeding again! I am sure you understand exactly what I mean ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yep, I can totally relate. I am SO over waiting. I'd like to be doing something productive. And lately, I've been obsessing over having twins. Like I want to have twins. What is wrong with me?! I think I'm just eager to get the ball rolling again and once it does, those fantasies will subside. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yep, I can totally relate. I am SO over waiting. I'd like to be doing something productive. And lately, I've been obsessing over having twins. Like I want to have twins. What is wrong with me?! I think I'm just eager to get the ball rolling again and once it does, those fantasies will subside. :wacko::wacko:

TWINS will work! :oneofeach: I'm all for it! :happydance:


----------



## LDizzy30

Omg, I have been on extreme catch up mode! =) 
Welcome to everyone new! 

Congrats Momof1!!!! And super cute way of telling DH that you're expecting!
Grateful and Hopin-I was thinking today how awesome it would be to have two little ones running around. Oh and if I'm not to late on the guessing game, I would like to guess that Grateful is having a boy! =) 
I am testing soon! Can't wait, but I don't feel any symptoms. =/ Grrr.

To everyone else- Fingers Crossed and don't forget to BD! =)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LDizzy* are you holding off until tomorrow? FX'd for you!!!!


----------



## Allika

Cleared to start Femara! I am back in the game, Ladies!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Congrats on your levels Momof1!!! Wow, this is so great what a beautiful valentines day gift! I got my BFP on Mother's Day. I was going to test the day before but Lei convinced me to wait the extra day. We're still waiting on those pictures missy!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wooooo and welcome back Allika!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wow I had a lot to catch up on! 
Momof1- wahoooooo for the :bfp: I am so happy for you! Have you thought about how you will tell DD? 

Allika- I'm so happy you get to start femara & back on track to TTC again :) 


AFM: I have been super busy all weekend. Friday I had my appt & ended up missing it :( my mom was suppose to pick up my girls but got sick so I had to drive 45 minutes to her house to drop them off & with Friday traffic I was almost 40 min late :( I put liquid bandage on it & it seems okay so far . I had my step daughters surprise party on Saturday & it tired out great! :) she was so happy & thankful for it. I also got a wild hair last night & went & got a dermal implant with my best friend. I actually was just going to support my friend but ended up getting one & I love it!

Grateful- holy orange lol <3


----------



## anmlz86

Hopin- My fiancee has been gaga over wanting twins ever since we started TTC, he's been talking about it so much that I've climbed aboard the twin ship, lol :) At this point I'll take what I can get haha

LDizzy- FX'd that you get a good surprise when you test!

Congrats Allika!! Welcome back to the game :)

OMG Momof1! That's so exciting! I'm so happy for you!! Hopefully you're the start of an awesome string of BFPs!

AFM- I have 3 good follicles on my left ovary and 1 good one on my right, so yay! I take one more dose of Bravelle tonight, trigger tomorrow, and start the baby making :)

Good luck to everyone and FX'd with tons of baby dust!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I had a dermal above my clevage for like 2 years. Finally took it out shortly after starting my CNA job because residents kept bumping it when I would transfer them and it hurt. Loved it though. Where'd you get yours?

Anmlz, congrats on the follies!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hey Grateful let's see that baby bump!! How's it comin along?


----------



## Allika

Yes bump watch!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna how did you get it removed? I have it in the middle of my neck by my collar bone. I had been wanting it & after watching my friend to hers I figured..... Why not lol :) I'm going next weekend to finish my tattoo lol . I'm trying to live before I get my bfp ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

They had to make a itty bitty tiny "incision" then just slipped it right out. It hurt more getting it put in. I also had 2 on my hip bones like 5 years ago but those only lasted a few months. My jeans kept irritating them so I had to take those ones out. They're definitely fun. It's like bedazzling yourself and you can put them anywhere!
I'm getting my new tattoo as soon as I get my tax return and I can't WAIT. It's going to be a pricey one, definitely the most expensive one I've had yet. I'm going to get a big tree similar to this one:

Except it's going to be completely bare with just a single flower on it. The flower will represent Draven and the roots of the tree will represent OH. I'm gonna slap it right on my thigh, I can't wait! :D
What's your tattoo your finishing up? Anyone else have any fun tattoos??
 



Attached Files:







3231022-conceptual-illustration-of-the-tree-of-life-one-color.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## luna_19

ooh that's going to be a great tattoo! Is it going to be on the front or side of your thigh? I have lots, here's my sleeve (this pic was taken at the end of the session where we did all the background so it's more red looking than it actually is)
 



Attached Files:







29424_395653930937_5362853_n.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you, it'll be on the side. Can't wait.
And wow, that's BEAUTIFUL! I love all the color! What inspired it? Funny thing, I love color tattoos but all of mine are black and grey


----------



## luna_19

thanks :) I wanted a sleeve for a long time but it took forever to find something that would work. It's a series of paintings from one of my favorite artists Mark Ryden.

I have a pretty large piece on the side of my thigh too, I really like it! All of mine were black and grey until I took the plunge with this arm (there's a smaller color piece at the top that was my first with color) and have never looked back :lol:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Luna I love all the color :) -- I was actually looking at it earlier on Facebook (baby love) 

Jenna that sounds awesome!!! Then you can add another flower when you have another ;) 
Mine is actually on my thigh as well. My daughters dad referred me to this tattoo artist but he didn't do a great job so I'm going to my tattoo artist to have him fix it. Mine is a mixture of things representing my family.. Its got a 9mm pistol to represent my mom cause she's an officer & there's smoke coming out the barrel of the gun that has music notes mixed in to represent my older brother cause that's his passion. Then on top it has the marine corps eagle & globe for my baby brother & dad since they were/ are in the marines. Then I threw in some dog tags over the barrel of the gun that says my heroes & a lady bug with heart spots flying of the gun to represent my daughter & her getting older & flying out on her own. Sorry its so long to describe it haha. It means so much to me to get this fixed so I can wait :)


----------



## luna_19

Hey lei I was wondering if that was you there too ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

luna_19 said:


> Hey lei I was wondering if that was you there too ;)

Yes its me :) I've been quiet cause I really don't know how the group thing works. I'm getting better though lol


----------



## luna_19

I was terrified to post anything for the first bit for fear of it somehow ending up on my timeline :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: That was the plan lol! Hopefully by the end of my TTC journey my tree will have 4 flowers :) Wow, that sounds like a great tattoo! is it color or black and grey?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lune- I am the same way lol! I'm thinking crap... knowing myself I would post on my own timeline instead of the group haha. For now Im just watching & dropping in time to time :) I do like it though :D 

Jenna- I am doing it in black & grey!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning ladies!!

Ok, *Lune* & *LDizzy*, let us know when you POAS! I'm so excited!!!!!! FX'd for :bfp:'s!!!!

As for all of the tattoo talk, my back and both of my sides are covered :p

Hope everyone has a lovely Tuesday - *typeA* how are you feeling?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* I am so very happy for you. I know this means so much to you, for you to be back in the game and it really helps you move on, I'm sure!! So to your news I say :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/


----------



## Grateful365

Excited for some testing today ladies! :happydance: Can't wait to see another BFP!


----------



## typeA TTC

Happy Tuesday! Cannot wait to test tomorrow and move on to the next cycle! I'm not testing today. I may test tomorrow morning but I doubt it since my blood draw is at 730am!! Early early!!!

If anyone tests let us know the results!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

:cake: *Happy Birthday Jenna* <3 :icecream: :tease: 
Hope you have an amazing day hun! :)


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Birthday Jenna!!!!!!!! :cake::cake::cake:

It's also my brother's birthday today! :thumbup:


----------



## Allika

Happy Birthday Jenna!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune & LDizzy*, update us! I'm going crazy and promised myself I'd wait until 8:30ish pacific time to nag you about it ;)

Happy Birthday, Jenna :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

is it possible to O twice in a month??? or maybe I missed O by a week!?!?!?!? I am having ewcm big time! Not to mention the cramps


----------



## Hopin4ABump

From what I'm reading, it's very rare - but possible! Get to BD'ing!


----------



## typeA TTC

Happy birthday jenna!!


----------



## anmlz86

Happy birthday Jenna!

I can't wait to get a couple more tattoos. A couple of my friends are getting theirs this weekend and I'm kind of feeling that itch lol. 

FX'd for the testers this week!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> From what I'm reading, it's very rare - but possible! Get to BD'ing!

:shrug:


----------



## 2have4kids

Beautifullei2 said:


> is it possible to O twice in a month??? or maybe I missed O by a week!?!?!?!? I am having ewcm big time! Not to mention the cramps

It's rare but it happens, they've been doing new studies on it because they feel it happens more than we think. I just saw a study on it a few months ago.


----------



## luna_19

Beautifullei2 said:


> is it possible to O twice in a month??? or maybe I missed O by a week!?!?!?!? I am having ewcm big time! Not to mention the cramps

ONce I geared up to o, temp went up for a few days then it went back down and I o'ed exactly a week later.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* are you excited about tomorrow's appointment?

*momof1* how goes it today?


----------



## Beautifullei2

2have4kids said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to O twice in a month??? or maybe I missed O by a week!?!?!?!? I am having ewcm big time! Not to mention the cramps
> 
> It's rare but it happens, they've been doing new studies on it because they feel it happens more than we think. I just saw a study on it a few months ago.Click to expand...




luna_19 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to O twice in a month??? or maybe I missed O by a week!?!?!?!? I am having ewcm big time! Not to mention the cramps
> 
> ONce I geared up to o, temp went up for a few days then it went back down and I o'ed exactly a week later.Click to expand...

Thank you both ladies :D I'm wondering if the procedure threw off my cycle & maybe I didn't in fact O. Ill have to seduce DH later lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you!!! I love you girls! :hugs:
OH got me a SUPER nice camera and a guitar because I recently told him my biggest life regret was giving up on playing. And the camera is AMAZING I'll be getting some great pictures of Draven growing up now :) 

Where's our testers??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*anmlz* what should i put as your test date?


----------



## Allika

@Lei: I can totally see an operation like that throwing off your cycle so def BD again :)


----------



## luna_19

Happy birthday jenna :) what camera did you get?


----------



## lune_miel

Well I poas IC and it was :bfn: but maybe too early for those ones. 12dpo and :af: I'm not out yet!


----------



## Jenna_KA

It's an HD Kodak. Not sure the exact kind, but its fancy :) I've been taking pictures of everything all day. Even myself with hair curlers in haha!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Happy birthday yesterday Jenna!


----------



## momof1making2

Lei- it is possible!
Grateful-how was your appointment?
Lune- Things can still change hun poas again tomorrow!
Hopin- How are you holding up love?

I have decided to tell dd at her birthday. I'm going to have her open up a gift that says "big sister" on it and not only will she find out but our closest family will at the same time. I'm so nervous for MC, but I figure if I do tell dd now then if singing bad happens she wouldn't realize if my "pregnancy" lasted for a year or so lol, assuming we would get pregnant fast again. As far as everyone else I want them to know because if something did happen I would need their support to get through it! I'm taking the suppositories so I hope that helps. I have never had a MC but still SO SCARED of them! My best friend and I will be 3 months apart (we're so excited).

Pole- OBGYN or MIDWIFE?


----------



## momof1making2

"Something", not "singing" lol (phone)


----------



## Beautifullei2

momof1making2 said:


> Lei- it is possible!
> Grateful-how was your appointment?
> Lune- Things can still change hun poas again tomorrow!
> Hopin- How are you holding up love?
> 
> I have decided to tell dd at her birthday. I'm going to have her open up a gift that says "big sister" on it and not only will she find out but our closest family will at the same time. I'm so nervous for MC, but I figure if I do tell dd now then if singing bad happens she wouldn't realize if my "pregnancy" lasted for a year or so lol, assuming we would get pregnant fast again. As far as everyone else I want them to know because if something did happen I would need their support to get through it! I'm taking the suppositories so I hope that helps. I have never had a MC but still SO SCARED of them! My best friend and I will be 3 months apart (we're so excited).
> 
> Pole- OBGYN or MIDWIFE?

I bet she is going to be soooo excited :) As well as the family! You know I have actually thought about having a midwife myself. I found this clinic where I live & they offer the midwifes & their clinic rooms are set up like hotel rooms for when you deliver. I think it would be pretty neat :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* I'm glad you're telling your family, you can't live in fear that it won't be a sticky bean. This IS your sticky baby, just know that, and don't be scared. Embrace it! That's so exciting about your best friend, I can't imagine how excited the two of you must be :)

As for your poll, I have to say OBGYN. But that's just me!

*Grateful* Fill us in on your appointmenet :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* what time is your beta this morning?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I had a dream last night that I poas and it was a :bfp:. Made me feel really sad. Can't seem to shake it this morning ugh so annoying.


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning ladies :flower:

Hopin- LOVE your new picture!!! :thumbup: I need to get an actual picture up there one day. lol Sorry your dream kind of bummed you out last night. :sleep: Think of it as a positive sign though. Wonderful things are around the corner and can suprise you at any time. :hugs:

TypeA - Let us know how your beta goes today!

Jenna - so glad you had a nice birthday! New camera sounds fun and so does guitar! I am a photo-fanatic....I take so many pictures my sister-in-law calls me "Aunt Flash" LOL:haha:

Momof1 - I am SO darn excited about your :bfp:! When is your DD birthday? That will be such a fun day for everyone to find out. Have you figured out your due date yet?

Ldizzy - Did you test????

AFM: Had my monthly pre-natal checkup yesterday afternoon. All went well - got to hear the baby's heartbeat again which makes me melt and really reassures my heart that everything is OK - especially since I have been so sick! Finally feeling better. My most exciting news is: GENDER ULTRASOUND is scheduled for March 11th at 4:00!!!!! SOoooooooo excited for that one! Also next monthly pre-natal checkup is March 21st.


----------



## Allika

Midwife!

But that might be due to me being German and only having moved to the states 3 years ago. In Germany the midwives do it all and the OBGYN is on the floor in case sth is wrong but not necessarily there in the room. Also after watching "Business of being born" I find the idea of a "surgeon" attending a birth scary.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Love the ticker momof1 :D


----------



## Grateful365

As for the OBGYN/Midwife poll.....

I am inclined to like the idea of a midwife. Seems like thats how many countries around the world do it and I like the more 'natural' ways of doing things. I don't think always 'going with the system' is a good idea or the best way. I know some people at my work who have used mid-wives and had at home births and even WATER BIRTHS where they bring a pool in your living room! 

With that said....I will be going to a OBGYN and having the baby in a normal hospital. I think I am too nervous to go against the grain with this and face the unknown...even though I think the mid-wife idea is probably a good one. Much cheaper too...you don't have to pay 20 people at the hospital for every little thing...you just pay one person.


----------



## typeA TTC

Had the beta about 30 mins ago! I'll update when they call!


----------



## 2have4kids

momof1making2 said:


> Lei- it is possible!
> Grateful-how was your appointment?
> Lune- Things can still change hun poas again tomorrow!
> Hopin- How are you holding up love?
> 
> I have decided to tell dd at her birthday. I'm going to have her open up a gift that says "big sister" on it and not only will she find out but our closest family will at the same time. I'm so nervous for MC, but I figure if I do tell dd now then if singing bad happens she wouldn't realize if my "pregnancy" lasted for a year or so lol, assuming we would get pregnant fast again. As far as everyone else I want them to know because if something did happen I would need their support to get through it! I'm taking the suppositories so I hope that helps. I have never had a MC but still SO SCARED of them! My best friend and I will be 3 months apart (we're so excited).
> 
> Pole- OBGYN or MIDWIFE?

Midwife! They have to the water birthing areas in the hospital reserved, last time i was pregnant I opted for an obgyn and was told by her I wouldn't have access to the birthing pool if i decided i wanted to go that way. With a midwife you can still have all of the drugs if you want plus extra options. The OBGYN also rotated with 6 other OBGYN's, it wasn't guaranteed I'd see my doc at birth.:nope:


----------



## Beautifullei2

2have4kids said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> Lei- it is possible!
> Grateful-how was your appointment?
> Lune- Things can still change hun poas again tomorrow!
> Hopin- How are you holding up love?
> 
> I have decided to tell dd at her birthday. I'm going to have her open up a gift that says "big sister" on it and not only will she find out but our closest family will at the same time. I'm so nervous for MC, but I figure if I do tell dd now then if singing bad happens she wouldn't realize if my "pregnancy" lasted for a year or so lol, assuming we would get pregnant fast again. As far as everyone else I want them to know because if something did happen I would need their support to get through it! I'm taking the suppositories so I hope that helps. I have never had a MC but still SO SCARED of them! My best friend and I will be 3 months apart (we're so excited).
> 
> Pole- OBGYN or MIDWIFE?
> 
> Midwife! They have to the water birthing areas in the hospital reserved, last time i was pregnant I opted for an obgyn and was told by her I wouldn't have access to the birthing pool if i decided i wanted to go that way. With a midwife you can still have all of the drugs if you want plus extra options. The OBGYN also rotated with 6 other OBGYN's, it wasn't guaranteed I'd see my doc at birth.:nope:Click to expand...



Your bring up a good point! Thats what I wasnt fond of with my obgyn!!! I absolutetly loved her my whole pregnancy but about a 3 weeks before I delivered she dropped the bomb that their was a chance she wouldnt be delivering my baby. I was sad because I had gone this whole journey with her & wanted HER to deliver it not some stranger doctor. Dont get me wrong I was familiar with the other doctors but MY OBGYN knew what I wanted & the type of birth I wanted to have. Needless to say she wasnt the on call doctor at the hospital when I went into labor but still came & delivered my daughter because she knew how much it meant to me.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- that is so sweet!! And a great question for my obgyn! I wonder if he rotates like that?!? I really want my FS to deliver my baby. She is awesome!!! But I know that will not happen!


----------



## Grateful365

I asked my doctor yesterday if he would most likely be the one to deliver my baby. He said yes that there is about a 90% chance. Then I found out that when I am due is when his family takes their yearly vacation! :dohh: Errrrrr! I really hope he delivers the baby and not one of the "fill-in" doctors.


----------



## anmlz86

Here is my apologetic disclaimer for this vent, I'm so sorry to do this but I don't know who else to really tell. I gave myself the trigger last night and we were supposed to bed last night and tonight. We get into the bedroom and he says he's nervous cuz this may be our time to actually get pregnant. He couldn't perform last night, at all! We lost one night, which makes me sad because I've been sooo excited for these couple of nights but I don't want to make him feel worse so I smile and say it's ok. I'm so afraid we'll have a repeat tonight and I'll have gone through all the injections and missedwork for what seems like a disappointment to me. I just don't know what to do, I've got my smiley face on and hoping for a good night but now I'm getting nervous :(

Sorry for the vent ladies:( 

Good luck to everyone, FX'd!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Anmlz- ohh I know the feeling. I get nervous about this every month!!! I'm sorry you are going through this. Hopefully there won't be an issue with tonight because you didn't bd last night. I do the same as you though. Put on a happy face and hope for the best! I think you did the right thing by not getting made. I honestly don't think you are out by any means. I typically don't O until 48 hours after the trigger. Let us know how tonight goes. Praying it goes better!


----------



## Beautifullei2

anmlz- I think we all go through this at some point in this journey! Our OH's put on a smile for us when in the inside I think they really do feel the stress of ttc just as we do. Try spiceing it up to where he doesnt think of it as "we have to sex to make a baby right now." I have become quite creative with this & sometimes I wont even tell DH when I am O'ing because the pressure becomes to much. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: anmlz. I agree try to spice things up so he forgets about all the pressure.


----------



## lune_miel

I feel like my body is way behind western medicine tests. I've never gotten a pos opk and so far no clear BFP. I poas IC again it- this time I squinted and thought I saw the faintest line.Since I am not past expected period maybe it still can't pick it up. I don't want to waste a Digi! AHH! 13dpo and :af: I'm not out yet!

Maybe I will stop on the way home for some FRERs!


----------



## Grateful365

anmlz86 said:


> Here is my apologetic disclaimer for this vent, I'm so sorry to do this but I don't know who else to really tell. I gave myself the trigger last night and we were supposed to bed last night and tonight. We get into the bedroom and he says he's nervous cuz this may be our time to actually get pregnant. He couldn't perform last night, at all! We lost one night, which makes me sad because I've been sooo excited for these couple of nights but I don't want to make him feel worse so I smile and say it's ok. I'm so afraid we'll have a repeat tonight and I'll have gone through all the injections and missedwork for what seems like a disappointment to me. I just don't know what to do, I've got my smiley face on and hoping for a good night but now I'm getting nervous :(
> 
> Sorry for the vent ladies:(
> 
> Good luck to everyone, FX'd!!!

I can SOOOOOOO relate to what you are going through. Our very first month trying Femara, I was SO excited at the chance that it might work and was something different that we hadn't tried. I had also had the HSG test the month before and I know that sometimes increases your chances. So I had very high hopes and was excited about it. When it came to the right time to BD....DH couldn't do it. He kept apologizing and he tried so hard but just couldn't do it. I said "It's OK." but secretly I felt MAD at him! :growlmad:

LESSON LEARNED: I decided at that point that I would no longer "tell him" when the "right" time was. I kept it to myself the next month and didn't even discuss TTC anymore with him. We got a BFP that very next month. 

Sometimes the pressure is just too much for them. Even though it is SO TEMPTING to tell them every step of what is happening....they are just better off not knowing in my opinion. :wacko:


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> I feel like my body is way behind western medicine tests. I've never gotten a pos opk and so far no clear BFP. I poas IC again it- this time I squinted and thought I saw the faintest line.Since I am not past expected period maybe it still can't pick it up. I don't want to waste a Digi! AHH! 13dpo and :af: I'm not out yet!
> 
> Maybe I will stop on the way home for some FRERs!

Yes you are still in it!!!!! :happydance: Is your AF normally right on time?


----------



## typeA TTC

Got the beta results....it's officially a BFN. I stop the progesterone and wait for my period. Then I go in on CD2 to see if the cysts are gone. If they are, we will begin the next round, if not, then we will be forced to take a break for a month.


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Got the beta results....it's officially a BFN. I stop the progesterone and wait for my period. Then I go in on CD2 to see if the cysts are gone. If they are, we will begin the next round, if not, then we will be forced to take a break for a month.

:growlmad::growlmad::sad2::hissy::grr:

Keep your chin up. :hugs: Waiting is always the worst, we are all here for you and ready to celebrate a BFP with you in one of the upcoming months!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Thanks ladies!! It's at this point when I am happy that I POAS because I can prepare myself for the blood results. Now I'm preparing for the period of the century....ugh


----------



## lune_miel

:hugs: TypeA :hugs:

My 1st cycle on Clomid I starting spotting on CD13, and 2nd was on CD 11, so I have no clue when I'll be past.


----------



## anmlz86

So sorry typeA. Good luck with the witch, hopefully it's smooth sailing. 

Wow lune, I would be crossing every appendage that I could hoping AF stays away :) good luck!

Thanks everyone for the advice and such, I'm going to try my hardest to not continually fill him in. The spicing up should be interesting, I've always said I'm not mature enough to do certain spicy things because I would just giggle lol. 

Happy thoughts to everyone!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

anmlz86 said:


> So sorry typeA. Good luck with the witch, hopefully it's smooth sailing.
> 
> Wow lune, I would be crossing every appendage that I could hoping AF stays away :) good luck!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice and such, I'm going to try my hardest to not continually fill him in. The spicing up should be interesting, I've always said I'm not mature enough to do certain spicy things because I would just giggle lol.
> 
> Happy thoughts to everyone!!

Im a giggle worm 100% & DH gets a kick out of it. I am a naturally goofy person but DH loves it so its okay :) FXed all goes well later hun!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning Ladies :flower:

*LDizzy*, *AnnSue* let us know how your testing went/goes!

Everyone else, let me know upcoming dates you have and I'll add it to the front page if it's not already there.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* I'm sorry for your :bfn:, big :hugs:

*Lune* have you tested again yet?


----------



## momof1making2

Typea I'm so sorry for your BFN love :(
Lune- :test: fxed fxed
Grateful- I'm so glad everything went well at your appointment!

Hopin- I'm so sorry for the dream you had i hated those dam dreams but the great news is that as soon as stupid AF comes you can start again and you know what works for you so you WILL HAVE
YOUR BFP FAST i just know it, then take the darn suppositories and hope for the best xoxo.

Btw my first doctors appointment is march 4th and my first ultrasound is the week after (not sure of date yet)

I chose to meet my friends midwife that she goes to so we'll see how that goes and how I feel after


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* yay!! having any symptoms yet? do you have a due date?


----------



## lune_miel

I think I may have my 1ST EVER :bfp: !!! Line is faint (looks more obvious in person)- let me know what you think?! 14dpo and temps still up!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0198[2].jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0199[2].jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Allika

I see it! :) congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ah!!! :yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance:

LUNE!!!!!

THAT'S A LINE. OMGOMGOMG! I totally see it!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you, wow!

Are you going to do bloods to confirm or just going to keep testing?! AHHH!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## 2have4kids

Lune, that looks like a line to me. Have you tried a FRER? It'd be pink for sure! Congrats pretty lady.


----------



## Grateful365

Congrats Lune!!!!!!!! 

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I can't wait to see it get darker and darker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bet your going crazy right now!:wacko:


----------



## luna_19

Lune I definitely see that line! :)


----------



## lune_miel

:hugs: Thanks everyone! I think I'll take the Digi tomorrow and call the Dr! I have no idea what to do next! :wacko:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I know what you should do next, CELEBRATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you tell DH?!


----------



## anmlz86

Yay!!! Congrats lune! That's so exciting!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I see it Lune congrats!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Congrats Lune :hugs: H&H 9 months :)


----------



## momof1making2

Lune-ahhhhhhhhh yay!:happydance:happydance:::happydance: I'm so happy for you ,CONGRATULATIONS GIRL! definitely a line btw!!!


Hopin- sore bbs and I'm a crank pot lol Holy hormonal :haha:
EDD- Oct 28th ;) xoxo


----------



## Jenna_KA

Let's shoot for a Halloween baby :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Congrats Lune!!! That's awesome!! 2 bfps this month so far!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning lovely ladies, and TGIF!!!!!!!!!!

I hope everyone's doing fabulous, and I'm sure *momof1* and *lune* are just in shock/awe, and don't know what to do with themselves! What a great month of :bfp:'s we have had so far, and we still have 3 more ladies testing this month so I have a feeling we're not quite done with the great news yet! 

AFM, still no :witch:. SO that's annoying! :brat:


----------



## Grateful365

Dear :witch:,

Please stop procrastinating and fly a little faster to Hopin's house, would you? 

Your delay is becoming very very very very annoying :growlmad:

Sincerely,
Grateful


----------



## Grateful365

Lune - Let us know when you take the Digi!! Can't wait!!!

Momof1 - October 28th - awesome!!! :happydance: Can't wait until your first appointment. :hugs:

Everyone else - How is everyone doing today? TGIF! Anyone getting a lot of snow today? We are just getting a few inches, but it was coming down pretty heavy this morning. Anyone have fun plans this weekend?

Who is testing next? I need to go review the 1st page!

AFM: I had a really weird dream last night! (They are weird almost every night anymore because of the hormones) But I dreamt that I had the baby early and it was really really small but OK. I laid it on our bed in a little blanket for a second and when I turned around my husband was in the bed and the baby was gone. I looked under all the blankets frantically and said "Where is the baby>?!?!?!?!" and he said "I have no idea, I didn't see a baby...."

Talk about panic attack! LOL


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL Grateful, thank you for writing to AF on my behalf :rofl:

What an awful dream! You poor thing!! :hugs:
When I was pregnant with DS, I had a recurring dream that I had no arms, and he was crying constantly but I couldn't pick him up and cradle him and I felt so helpless. I guess I was subconsciously afraid I wouldn't be able to take care of my baby!? So strange!


----------



## lune_miel

It's official! But it hasn't sunk in yet. Halloween baby! :happydance::yipee:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0201[2].jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lune_miel

*Hopin*- Bring on :witch: !

*Momof1(soon to be 2)*- How are you feeling?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lune_miel said:


> It's official! But it hasn't sunk in yet. Halloween baby! :happydance::yipee:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's about all I can say! :happydance:

Have you called your doc yet? Was DH with you when you found out?


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> It's official! But it hasn't sunk in yet. Halloween baby! :happydance::yipee:

That's what I was waiting to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:​
Congratulations Lune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can understand about it not sinking in yet....my BFP hasn't still sunk in!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

WAHOOO LUNE!! :D :happydance:



AFM: Its so hard to tell is my symptoms are g.i related or not.. I hate this! I'm sure we are out this month cause it only happened once.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> WAHOOO LUNE!! :D :happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM: Its so hard to tell is my symptoms are g.i related or not.. I hate this! I'm sure we are out this month cause it only happened once.

What symptoms Lei? Also........you know it only takes once girl! :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Ok.... so now I'm wondering who our 3rd:bfp: is gonna be...


----------



## lune_miel

*Lei* We only did it once!!!

Showed DH the test this AM and we are in shock. Sent a note to the Dr to find out when to come in...


----------



## Beautifullei2

grateful- sore boobs since I O'ed & just the cramps since the beginning of the week. 

I found out from my surgery that my intestines are dilated so that could also be why I am cramping. (not really counting that one)

Lune- How was his reaction??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* don't count yourself out! It only takes once! FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

DH kinda knew it was coming...his parents and sister's family have been chomping at the bit for more grandkids/cousins so can't wait to tell them!

1st appt not until 8 weeks AHHHH:brat:

I think we all could use some :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats lune! :happydance:


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats lune!!! That's so exciting!! A funny idea to tell your family is to find a fake pumpkin and carve the due date into it :) 

Grateful- we got 2inches here and some nice crunchy ice underneath it. Weekend is probably going to be work and cleaning :/ super exciting here lol.

Hopin- how many weeks are you past the D&C now? Stupid witch always shows up when you don't want her and never when you do. Hopefully she'll get her butt over there this weekend. FX'd for you to start soon!

AFM- pretty sure this cycle is a bust :( fiancée is trying to make it up to me but I'm really too upset to let him at this moment, maybe later on. This was our last go before our break, when we won't start again until jan 2015 :( he wants to move onto IVF since it has better success rate, so gotta start saving. I'll know what the plan is more when my doc calls me back. 

Good luck ladies!! And congrats to the happy and healthful 9monthers!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies!!! I am actually testing today... umm.. in 20 minutes!!! lol. But then I guess the blood work takes a couple hours to come back. OMG...so hopeful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*hugs* to everyone!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Ladies please pray or keep me in your thoughts right now. Just went in for my baseline ultrasound (started my period yesterday) and had a beta of 24. I'm terrified.


----------



## Grateful365

Jazzy - FX'd for you - :thumbup:

TypeA - Praying for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*typeA* what does this mean??? :flower: i'm thinking of and praying for you right now.

*anmlz* I was 5 weeks post D&C yesterday. If AF doesn't show by Thursday of next week, I'm going to call my doc to see what we can do. I know I'm not pregnant (my body would tell me if I was) and I already refilled my prescription for Clomid so I'm ready to get this show on the road!
Sorry if you have already said this, but why do you think this cycle is a bust for you, friend? And are you leaving us? Let us know!

*Jazzy* FX'd for you, hun! Let us know how your testing goes :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful: Crazy pregnancy dreams are no fun!! I had some wacky ones too.

Lune: Congratulations on your Halloween baby!!!!!!!! :happydance:

TypeA: I don't know what that means but you're definitely in my thoughts and prayers right now keep us updated.


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you! So basically I went in on Friday and had a less than one beta. So they told me to stop the progesterone and I did. Yesterday (1day after I stopped) I got my period. Went in today as usual for my baseline scan to check for cysts and everything was clear to start. My dr always does a beta just in case. I left the office ready to start my next cycle. An hour later my dr called me twice. My beta was positive and was at 24. I went back up to talk to the dr and she put me on progesterone oil inter muscular shots. I go for another beta tomorrow to see if its increased. If so it's a pregnancy. If not, it was a chemical.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typea- im praying its a pregnancy hun! FXED!!! :hugs:

I had what looked like a normal period 2 days after I found out I was pregnant.. The doctors assured me that the baby was okay. Prayers your way hun!


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Thank you! So basically I went in on Friday and had a less than one beta. So they told me to stop the progesterone and I did. Yesterday (1day after I stopped) I got my period. Went in today as usual for my baseline scan to check for cysts and everything was clear to start. My dr always does a beta just in case. I left the office ready to start my next cycle. An hour later my dr called me twice. My beta was positive and was at 24. I went back up to talk to the dr and she put me on progesterone oil inter muscular shots. I go for another beta tomorrow to see if its increased. If so it's a pregnancy. If not, it was a chemical.

Oh wow TypeA - I will be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG, TypeA I had no idea that's what it meant. I am thinking of you and will be constantly until you get more information tomorrow. Fingers, toes, EVERYTHING crossed for you hun!!! :flower:


----------



## JazzyFresh

:bfn:

:sad2: I am soooo devastated. I really thought I was pregnant. Freakin' hormones I guess? Well, I stop with the progesterone and my period should come in a couple days. F/U appointment for next round on Tuesday. I hope I am emotionally ready by then.


----------



## Grateful365

JazzyFresh said:


> :bfn:
> 
> :sad2: I am soooo devastated. I really thought I was pregnant. Freakin' hormones I guess? Well, I stop with the progesterone and my period should come in a couple days. F/U appointment for next round on Tuesday. I hope I am emotionally ready by then.

Awww sorry Jazzy :hugs::hugs: It is so hard, we all know how you feel. Keep your chin up, it will happen for you.:flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jazzy* :flower: I'm sorry dear, I know just how helpless that feeling is, as we all do. Try to take some time this weekend to cheer yourself up and prepare for your appointment Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## anmlz86

I'm sorry Jazzy :( It's never fun to get that BFN. Hopefully you're ready emotionally for your f/u appointment.

Type A- Every thing is crossed for you!!!

Hopin- I feel like this cycle is a bust because our bedding wasn't successful :( He has a slight problem with finishing which has been an issue for us and I couldn't persuade him to do another IUI this round. My RE's nurse wants me to go ahead and start the progesterone supplements just in case he had some lucky swimmers escape. March 7 is the date that will make or break this cycle...I'm not getting my hopes up. I would like to stick around, if that's ok. I enjoy seeing all the good news and being there for the not so good news for support. If you'd rather me go, I completely understand though. 

Good luck and FX'd for everyone!!


----------



## momof1making2

anmlz86 said:


> I'm sorry Jazzy :( It's never fun to get that BFN. Hopefully you're ready emotionally for your f/u appointment.
> 
> Type A- Every thing is crossed for you!!!
> 
> Hopin- I feel like this cycle is a bust because our bedding wasn't successful :( He has a slight problem with finishing which has been an issue for us and I couldn't persuade him to do another IUI this round. My RE's nurse wants me to go ahead and start the progesterone supplements just in case he had some lucky swimmers escape. March 7 is the date that will make or break this cycle...I'm not getting my hopes up. I would like to stick around, if that's ok. I enjoy seeing all the good news and being there for the not so good news for support. If you'd rather me go, I completely understand though.
> 
> Good luck and FX'd for everyone!!


I so know what you're going through, OH


----------



## momof1making2

anmlz86 said:


> I'm sorry Jazzy :( It's never fun to get that BFN. Hopefully you're ready emotionally for your f/u appointment.
> 
> Type A- Every thing is crossed for you!!!
> 
> Hopin- I feel like this cycle is a bust because our bedding wasn't successful :( He has a slight problem with finishing which has been an issue for us and I couldn't persuade him to do another IUI this round. My RE's nurse wants me to go ahead and start the progesterone supplements just in case he had some lucky swimmers escape. March 7 is the date that will make or break this cycle...I'm not getting my hopes up. I would like to stick around, if that's ok. I enjoy seeing all the good news and being there for the not so good news for support. If you'd rather me go, I completely understand though.
> 
> Good luck and FX'd for everyone!!

I know exactly what your going through, OH HAD THE SAME problem! I'm so sorry you have to go through that.......so discouraging. Fx that there was a lucky swimmer!


----------



## momof1making2

Typea omg I can't wait to hear oh my God oh my God oh my God!


----------



## anmlz86

Momof1- Oh my golly, it's uber discouraging! For the longest time I thought it was my fault. I'm glad to know I'm not alone and it's also reassuring that you're pregnant! It definitely gives me hope!! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Anmlz of COURSE it's ok if you stay!!! We don't want you going anywhere :hugs:!!!

Sooooo ladies!!!!!! I'm spotting!!! Woot woot that means AF will be here in the next day or so. GRATEFUL thanks your letter seemed to do the trick ;)

My doctor prescribed me clomid days 5-9, I guess I'll stick with that but I know a lot of women take it 3-7. I wonder what the difference is????


----------



## luna_19

I am on 3-7, my Dr said starting earlier gets it in your system before you have a dominant follicle which gives you more of a chance to release 2 or more eggs.


----------



## lune_miel

YAY *HOPIN*- You're back in!


----------



## Allika

Yay Hopin! This is really good news! Very happy for you and looking forward to testing with you in March!


----------



## anmlz86

Yay Hopin!!! That's fantastic!! Never before has it been so exciting that someone gets their period, lol. Look forward to hearing about your adventure:) And thanks for allowing me to stay, I appreciate it :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thank you, so very much, ladies for being here with and for me through this all. I'm feeling so emotional about how incredibly thankful I am for all of you. I just don't think anyone else will ever understand this journey quite like you ladies. :hugs:!!!!!!!

Would it be ok for me to take Clomid days 3-7 instead? Or do I have to ask my doc?


----------



## Allika

Don't fix what ain't broken. Day 5-9 worked for you so go with that!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's a very valid point Allika, you're right!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow TypeA!!!! I've got everything crossed for you right now I'll keep you in my prayers <3 

And congratulations Hopin welcome back I'm SO happy you can finally start again! :hugs:


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm out this month. :/ today I went to my FS to get my fourth round of femara script. I told him about how the first month was the only month I really felt it working. FS showed me the ultrasound and said there are quite a few follicles and we're on the right track. He also told me that I need to upgrade my OPK's and try clear blue OPK's. I was their last appt so I didn't want to keep them late, but I wanted to talk to him about trying clomid and the sizes of my follies. Sometimes I'm just too considerate! Lol :)

Oh and happy belated birthday Jenna!


----------



## LDizzy30

Congrats Lune! (Just doing a little catch up and saw your bfp!!)
Hopin-Glad to have you back and testing again with us in March! St. Pattys day, here we come! 
TypeA- let's hope you're our #3 bfp!!! Fxd!!! 

I really love this thread. It has an overwhelming amount of support with just enough girl talk. (btw, I don't technically have any tattoos but I do have permanent eyeliner and I'm wanting a touch up! And I now only have piercings on my ears. ;)


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo Hopin!!!! That news just made my day!!! That is wonderful!

I'm also loving all the new ladies on this thread!!! Stick around until you get your NFP.....and after!! 

So i took the intermuscular progesterone oil shot yesterday. This is going to shock you but it hurt less than a subq when it was bring done. But afterwards, umm ouch. I am still bleeding. My poor DH is so hopeful but I've seen all the blood and am not so hopeful. Ohh and I've taken 2 pregnancy tests that were BFN. I go in this morning at 945 to give blood and then I wait for the call. Happy Saturday everyone!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

LDizzy: Thank you :) Sorry to hear about the BFN :( Is your doctor upping the doses? And ouch, tattoo eyeliner!!! Didn't that hurt?!


----------



## momof1making2

Hi Ldizzy!

Hopin, ahhhhhhhhhhh I'm doing the craziest :happydance:happy dance for you today, finally! Horray!!! :dance::laugh2::headspin::headspin::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry LDizzy for the bfn. They're not our friends :( 

TypeA, anything yet??

And thanks so much to all of you for celebrating with me. It's odd, I had a little spotting yesterday and nothing since then. So hopefully it's still happening soon!!


----------



## Grateful365

Anmlz- glad you are staying

Ldizzy- sorry to hear the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Typea- please let us know when you hear your results

Hopin- AF must have gotten my letter. I think she is on the way.  if you spotted that's a great sign!! Makes me excited!!! Yeay!


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin- If my memory serves me correct, it's pretty typical for you to spot in the beginning on past cycles, right?

Ldizzy- I'm so sorry honey :o(

Typea- I cant wait to hear how everything goes tomorrow! Every limb is crossed right now!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: anmlz and Ldizzy

typeA I really hope you get some good results

my day 21 progesterone results are in, 57.1! Last time I had it done it was 28 so I think it's safe to say I either dropped 2 eggs or one super egg this month :happydance:


----------



## momof1making2

Woo hoo hooray :happydance: for those eggies dropping Luna! Here's to a lucky TWW girl, fx'ed! :HUGS:

HOPIN-How's AF's flow? Fxed

How's everyone else this evening? My favorite bnb ladies are quiet tonight! Miss you girls tons! :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin- I think I told you the wrong EDD its Oct. 28th (not 24th) :haha: oops my bad!


----------



## Allika

I took my last Femara yesterday and am now on Day 9! No side effects but major hot flashes at night, I hope that's over now though! :) 

@The 2 BFP Ladies and Grateful and Jenna: I want to again thank you for sticking around and not leaving the thread it's so good to have a positive vibe and optimism in this thread!

@TypeA: thinking of you and praying its not ectopic or chemical! Fingers crossed

@Hopin: fingers crossed for you and thinking of you especially. AF needs to show her face!!!!

@Lei: Big hug! Haven't given you a shout out in a while but remember the words of the psychic....and stay calm and optimistic!


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm so sorry to update do late!! It's been a crazy day. They called and confirmed my HCG was back down below 1 so it was a chemical pregnancy basically. I was able to go ahead and start on my next IUI cycle though. So I took my first shot tonight. I'm doing okay with the news because I'm just happy that I am able to get pregnant. But my DH took it pretty hard. Thank you so much for all your thoughts and concerns. It was a crazy day yesterday and I just knew something wasn't right. Happy Saturday!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: typeA


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Luna, I'm so glad your appointment went so well!! Woot woot! :happydance:

TypeA, you have such a great attitude. You're just great!! I'm sorry that this cycle didn't work for you. But you are great to see the silver lining. That's not always easy.

Momof1, I updated your due date :D

Is anyone else missing any important dates/info for me to put on the first page?

And yes ladies, AF is HERE!!!!!!!!! I've never been so happy to see the :witch:. I'm officially testing 3/22, and I'm going to keep my promise to myself of NO opks, and no hpt's until then. Well idk about the hpt part. LOL but I'm def not temping or doing opks.


----------



## Grateful365

Typea- :hugs: you have a fantastic attitude. I think that is gonna serve you well and bring you great things. 

Hopin- yeay!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: so happy AF showed. So happy for you. March 22 is my dads birthday :wink:

Momof1 - how are you feeling? 

Allika- excited to see what the next couples months will bring FXd!

Luna- yeay on that great news! Now for the long 2ww!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea- :hugs: I'm sorry hun :flower:


----------



## momof1making2

Thank you for updating me hopin! Also, Yaa hoo on full AF, your back in the game girly!
I do have two appointments coming up, first prenatal appnt March 4th, first sonogram the week of March 11th :happydance:

Grateful- thanks for checking in on me :hugs: I'm feeling great, I actually wish I had more symptoms do I felt more pregnant :haha:

Typea- I'm so sorry honey :hugs: but as a side note you CAN GET PREGNANT :HAPPYDANCE: that calls for "some" celebration!

Allika- Your approaching the TWW woo hoo and don't worry I don't plan on going anywhere, your such with me ;)


----------



## momof1making2

Stuck with me" I meant (phone)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: Be careful what you wish for my dear! I don't think you'll be saying that when MS hits


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna, I agree lol when did morning sickness hit you? And how's the little man?


----------



## LDizzy30

Is anyone else missing any important dates/info for me to put on the first page?


I'm missing off the first page! Lol I'm testing again on March 20th


----------



## 2have4kids

Yea I think there's quite a few missing but it doesn't really matter to me. I'm in a few other threads too, it's just nice to see some BFP's.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Good morning ladies!*

Everyone was on the front page at one point, but if your test/appointment date has come and gone then I take it off and wait for the next update :) *2have4kids* I've asked you multiple times what I should put for you, but if you don't want me to add you I totally get it! And you're right, it is awesome to see all of the BFP's! :thumbup: :happydance:

*Lune* How are you feeling?! Do you know when your first doc appointment is?!

*KC* - are you still testing tomororw?! :happydance:

*Jenna* YAY For Draven's doctor's appointment tomorrow! I can't wait to hear updates on how he's doing! We need a pic of him, it's been a while, hint hint ;)

*Luna* So excited for you to test this week!! WOOT!

*LDizzy* I have your next test date up finally, sorry about that! I'll be testing with you next month, can't wait to have a month of BFP's next month too!

*Allika* How are you feeling? I can't wait for your follie check, so exciting! It's so nice that you're back in the game and I hope we both have bfp's next month!

*Lei* LOL, I just realized I have you listed as testing on 2/29, which isn't possible :rofl: :haha: Should I put you as 2/28 or 3/1? Either way it's this week! How are you feeling?

*Grateful* How are those tomatoes treating you? ;)

*momof1* Enjoy your MS-free pregnancy so far! Maybe you'll have an easy pregnancy! How was it with DD?

*TypeA* How are you hun?

If I've forgotten you please forgive me and let us know how you're doing and what you have going on, just want to see how everyone's doing!!! :hugs: and happy Monday!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I noticed that this morning too!!! :haha: i think I gave you the wrong date ;-) AF is due on wednesday & Im sure she will be here. I feel great other than my boobs killing me... DD managed to crawl into bed with us last night & she hit my boob... It woke me up from a dead sleep cause it hurt soooo bad.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I went ahead and changed it to 2/28. I'm sorry your :holly: are so sore!!! I wonder why?! Well I'm not counting you out unless :witch: shows, and I'm keeping everything crossed that she doesn't!!! :hugs:[-o&lt;


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> I went ahead and changed it to 2/28. I'm sorry your :holly: are so sore!!! I wonder why?! Well I'm not counting you out unless :witch: shows, and I'm keeping everything crossed that she doesn't!!! :hugs:[-o&lt;

lol I just love the :holly: :haha:

They usually get sore before AF but this month they have hurt since I o'ed... Not everyday ... some days worse then others but allll yesterday I told DH it felt like there was rocks in them..heavy..full & achy


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL, we all secretly (or not so secretly) love her ;)
Oh Lei, I hope, hope, hope it means you're pregnant! What DPO are you, do you know? I wish this so much for you. I know you've just been so patient and supportive of everyone else, it should be your time already!!! :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Grateful How are those tomatoes treating you?
> *

*


 Good! LOL I held back and only had ONE this weekend! *


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> LOL, we all secretly (or not so secretly) love her ;)
> Oh Lei, I hope, hope, hope it means you're pregnant! What DPO are you, do you know? I wish this so much for you. I know you've just been so patient and supportive of everyone else, it should be your time already!!! :hugs:

I absolutely agree! I cannot WAIT for that day. 

And for some reason Lei....I feel like your gonna have TWINS when you get your BFP. :winkwink:


----------



## Grateful365

*Momof1* - Your an appleseed! Awwwww!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I think I am about 11dpo or so.. give or take a day..... Thank you hun :hugs:

Grateful- I would be sooooo over the moon if I got pregnant with twins :)
its a scary thought at first but I would love every minute of it.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SO...I was being obsessive even though I promised myself I wouldn't be obsessive and I was reading about how frequently DH and I should have sex to have the best chances of conceiving. See, we have a very healthy sex life, and even when we're not TTC, we have sex daily. So I want to make sure we're not having TOO much of it and spreading his sperm too thin. I have of course read mixed respones on either BD'ing every day or every other day so first I want to ask you ladies what you think on that subject.
Also wanted to share this as I have never read it before(copying and pasting this from an article):

*studies have shown that sperm levels are somewhat higher in the morning*

Did you guys know this?!


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin4ABump said:


> SO...I was being obsessive even though I promised myself I wouldn't be obsessive and I was reading about how frequently DH and I should have sex to have the best chances of conceiving. See, we have a very healthy sex life, and even when we're not TTC, we have sex daily. So I want to make sure we're not having TOO much of it and spreading his sperm too thin. I have of course read mixed respones on either BD'ing every day or every other day so first I want to ask you ladies what you think on that subject.
> Also wanted to share this as I have never read it before(copying and pasting this from an article):
> 
> *studies have shown that sperm levels are somewhat higher in the morning*
> 
> Did you guys know this?!

I have read that too. I don't know if it's true though!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> SO...I was being obsessive even though I promised myself I wouldn't be obsessive and I was reading about how frequently DH and I should have sex to have the best chances of conceiving. See, we have a very healthy sex life, and even when we're not TTC, we have sex daily. So I want to make sure we're not having TOO much of it and spreading his sperm too thin. I have of course read mixed respones on either BD'ing every day or every other day so first I want to ask you ladies what you think on that subject.
> Also wanted to share this as I have never read it before(copying and pasting this from an article):
> 
> *studies have shown that sperm levels are somewhat higher in the morning*
> 
> Did you guys know this?!

that would make sense because at the end of the day their testi's have been exposed to all that heat from their bodies... In the morning its like us with our BBT & it would make sense for them to be healthier.

I am not a morning person at ALL lol so DH doesnt even think to try it haha


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Good morning ladies!*
> 
> Everyone was on the front page at one point, but if your test/appointment date has come and gone then I take it off and wait for the next update :) *2have4kids* I've asked you multiple times what I should put for you, but if you don't want me to add you I totally get it! And you're right, it is awesome to see all of the BFP's! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> *LDizzy* I have your next test date up finally, sorry about that! I'll be testing with you next month, can't wait to have a month of BFP's next month too!
> 
> If I've forgotten you please forgive me and let us know how you're doing and what you have going on, just want to see how everyone's doing!!! :hugs: and happy Monday!

I knew I saw my name on the first page at one point and time! Then when I looked again it was gone. I thought I was going crazy! :shrug: Thanks for putting up my new date! I'm hoping this fourth round of Femara does the trick. I've been having hot flashes every night, so hopefully that means something's working! 

I hope all is well with everyone! And there is still one more slot open for our third BFP this month! :spermy:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: It hit me at almost exactly 6 weeks. Up until then I thought I was just lucky and wouldn't have any but ohhh boy it hit me HARD. I pray you don't have any. I wouldn't wish MS upon anyone lol.

Hopin: I know I've been thinking about needing to post another! I'll do it in a little bit, I'm pumping right now lmao! :holly: He's been great though. Sleeping for longer periods at night. Usually about 4 hours but the other night we actually got 6 out of him. And he's been getting really good at holding his head up!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Okay, I posted 3 for you all. Draven lifting his head like a big boy, after bath time because he's so clean and soft and cute then, and Draven and the 4 legged baby Kali. :) Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







DravenTummyTime.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 9









100_1498.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6









100_1543.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 He is SO GORGEOUS! His little face just melts my heart. And I can't believe how big he is already. I just can't!
Thanks so much for posting this :) :) :) :) :) it made my day.


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Momof1: It hit me at almost exactly 6 weeks. Up until then I thought I was just lucky and wouldn't have any but ohhh boy it hit me HARD. I pray you don't have any. I wouldn't wish MS upon anyone lol.
> 
> Hopin: I know I've been thinking about needing to post another! I'll do it in a little bit, I'm pumping right now lmao! :holly: He's been great though. Sleeping for longer periods at night. Usually about 4 hours but the other night we actually got 6 out of him. And he's been getting really good at holding his head up!

What a handsome little man you have Jenna!!!! Thanks for updating us with new pics!!!!!

My MS hit at 6 weeks too and lasted until about 9 weeks. So not too long which is good because I was sick ALL day!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- I believe it. But I think it depends on how early is early. We had our first IUI at like 1130 so DH had to turn in his sample at 10. He had crazy high numbers (171mil) with 92% motility. Last iui was at 900 am so DH had to turn in his sample at like 730am but had to get up even earlier to collect. His numbers were 79mil with 99% motility. That was the one where conception actually occurred so who knows!!! I gues having more than 1 egg didn't hurt either (the first time I only had one egg, second time 2-3). 

Just FYI, I hope none f you ever have a chemical pregnancy but if you do it is one WHACKED period. I'm still bleeding and cramping. I finally called today to make sure it was normal, she said it was. Ugh.


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- precious!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you girls! <3 I know, he's getting so big already! Can't wait to see his weight tomorrow he's already grown out of one of his PJs.

Grateful you're so lucky yours only lasted 3 weeks. I had it until 14 weeks. Ugh. Lasted forever!

TypeA, I'm so sorry you're having to go through that, hopefully next time will be the real thing. Seeing those SA results I think your chances are pretty great.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Typea* thank you!! I have had a chemical pregnancy - at least I guess that's what it was. I got a bfp, and then exactly a week later I started bleeding. I think that's considered a chemical although my doctor never worded it that way. But you are right, it's a lot of blood, and it's not fun. :hugs: to you, I'm sorry that you had to deal with all of this. :flower:


----------



## luna_19

jenna your little man is so adorable!

I've heard about the higher sperm count in the morning thing before...we usually do it at night though. I'm game for anytime but if it turns out that we're both home in the morning I basically have to get him going as he's waking up or else he just jumps right out of bed when he wakes up :haha:


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies, sorry I get on here so late! I just started my new job today so I wasn't able to catch up during the day, in fact I still haven't read all I missed! Just wanted to say, I am alive!, and hope once I get the initial few days of new job over I will be back! 

PS: Femara kills me with its hot flashes this time around!!!! Ugh


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- yeah!!! I'm happy for your new job!


----------



## lune_miel

No MS here either. 1st appt not until Mar 25- seems like forever. I have everything crossed until then.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika: Clomid gave me the worst hot flashes! Oh, it was awful!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Just wanted to let you all know that I started spotting this morning =(


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> No MS here either. 1st appt not until Mar 25- seems like forever. I have everything crossed until then.

Lune - Sorry if you have already answered this question, but is this your very first pregnancy? 

Waiting for the 1st appointment was the worst!!! How many weeks will you be at your first appointment? 8? My doctor made me wait for 12 weeks before I had my first appointment...that drove me crazy. Now I'm going crazy again waiting 2 more weeks for the gender ultrasound.


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I started spotting this morning =(

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## lune_miel

Grateful365 said:


> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> No MS here either. 1st appt not until Mar 25- seems like forever. I have everything crossed until then.
> 
> Lune - Sorry if you have already answered this question, but is this your very first pregnancy?
> 
> Waiting for the 1st appointment was the worst!!! How many weeks will you be at your first appointment? 8? My doctor made me wait for 12 weeks before I had my first appointment...that drove me crazy. Now I'm going crazy again waiting 2 more weeks for the gender ultrasound.Click to expand...

Yes, very first! It will be about 8.5 wks. The experiences of Hopin and Allika are very real I wish I could get peace of mind earlier. I've been reading if you hear a heartbeat the chances of a loss drop off dramatically. So I wish I could go in at 6 wks!


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> No MS here either. 1st appt not until Mar 25- seems like forever. I have everything crossed until then.
> 
> Lune - Sorry if you have already answered this question, but is this your very first pregnancy?
> 
> Waiting for the 1st appointment was the worst!!! How many weeks will you be at your first appointment? 8? My doctor made me wait for 12 weeks before I had my first appointment...that drove me crazy. Now I'm going crazy again waiting 2 more weeks for the gender ultrasound.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, very first! It will be about 8.5 wks. The experiences of Hopin and Allika are very real I wish I could get peace of mind earlier. I've been reading if you hear a heartbeat the chances of a loss drop off dramatically. So I wish I could go in at 6 wks!Click to expand...

This is my very first BFP too and I totally understand. I've been very nervous this whole time, and still am. BUT....it is best for your baby to just stay optimistic, calm, and relaxed as much as you can.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

So today is my test day....I should be excited to test but I feel crampy and my doctor called yesterday to tell me my progesterone levels were only a 11.5 on 7DPO so I am just not too hopeful. I am 12DPO now but I just dont want to see a BFN...ya know :(

ugh....

How are you ladies today??


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lei

I'm surprised your doctors would make you wait so long lune and grateful especially when you were on fertility meds. Did you at least get bloodwork done sooner?

Cwantsbaby I understand not wanting to test, I've come to the conclusion that getting af is slightly less worse than getting a bfn


----------



## KCwantsbaby

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: lei
> 
> I'm surprised your doctors would make you wait so long lune and grateful especially when you were on fertility meds. Did you at least get bloodwork done sooner?
> 
> Cwantsbaby I understand not wanting to test, I've come to the conclusion that getting af is slightly less worse than getting a bfn

I agree luna....I hate the :witch: but rather see her than a :bfn:...

I am still hoping...


----------



## typeA TTC

KCwantsbaby said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: lei
> 
> I'm surprised your doctors would make you wait so long lune and grateful especially when you were on fertility meds. Did you at least get bloodwork done sooner?
> 
> Cwantsbaby I understand not wanting to test, I've come to the conclusion that getting af is slightly less worse than getting a bfn
> 
> I agree luna....I hate the :witch: but rather see her than a :bfn:...
> 
> I am still hoping...Click to expand...

I agree!!! The lack of a second line is = to a punch in the face! And then you have to get close to it to see if there's a faint line!! Ugh!


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> KCwantsbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: lei
> 
> I'm surprised your doctors would make you wait so long lune and grateful especially when you were on fertility meds. Did you at least get bloodwork done sooner?
> 
> Cwantsbaby I understand not wanting to test, I've come to the conclusion that getting af is slightly less worse than getting a bfn
> 
> I agree luna....I hate the :witch: but rather see her than a :bfn:...
> 
> I am still hoping...Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!!! The lack of a second line is = to a punch in the face! And then you have to get close to it to see if there's a faint line!! Ugh!Click to expand...

I agree too...I'd rather wait for an awesome surprise than to test early and see a BFN....hate that.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lune: Are you getting an ultrasound done at that appointment? Because I REALLY don't want to burst your bubble, but I just want to give you a heads up so you're not freaking out later. Unless you're having an ultrasound done, you're not going to be able to hear the heartbeat with a doppler. That doesn't mean it isn't there though!!! So what you're saying is still correct because if you can see it on an ultrasound (around week 6) chances of a miscarriage drop to about 5%. An ultrasound can pick it up, but a doppler usually can't until around 12 weeks or so. I just didn't want you to go in to your appointment, have the doctor put the doppler to your belly and you freak out because you can't hear it yet lol. If you're having an ultrasound though, rock on because you'll be able to see the little flickering heart <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*KC* I totally understand how you're feeling :hugs:. let us know if you decide to test!!! FX'd for you!!!

*Jenna* Has Draven has his appointment yet?! Fill us in when you get done!

*Allika* can't wait for your follie check tomorrow. Hope your new job is going ok!

*Lune* Awe hun :hugs: :flower: ENJOY it!! You have NO reason to think things won't go beautifully!!! Everything is going to be PERFECT, I just know it!! :hugs:!!! Can't wait for your first appointment!

*Lei* Big :hugs: to you hun. Are you still going to be taking a break next month or have you thought about it at all? Thinking of you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

still taking a beak... ill update my journal though from time to time.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Waiting to get called back now. I'm going to be so sad when they give him shots :( Anxious to see how much he's grown though I know it'll be a lot. I'll update ASAP!


----------



## Jenna_KA

He got 1 oral vaccine and 3 shots :( OH had to hold his arms instead of me so I could look away and not cry. I held it together for Draven though and gave him a big hug and kiss when he was done.
He's nice and healthy though! We're going to get some mylocin drops to hopefully help his acid reflux. He's gone from 20.5 inches to 23.8 which puts him in the 96%!! Tall baby! Weight went from 8lb 4oz to 11lb 13oz in the 61%. He's a little skinny for his height but thats okay he's just growing real fast. His head measured 40cm in the 90% so he's got s nice big brain in there too :) Doctor was very impressed with how verbal he was with his cooing and how super strong his neck is! 
Next appointment isn't until he's 4 months on May 14th. Not looking forward to the shots again but its gotta be done!


----------



## Jenna_KA

He got 1 oral vaccine and 3 shots :( OH had to hold his arms instead of me so I could look away and not cry. I held it together for Draven though and gave him a big hug and kiss when he was done.
He's nice and healthy though! We're going to get some mylocin drops to hopefully help his acid reflux. He's gone from 20.5 inches to 23.8 which puts him in the 96%!! Tall baby! Weight went from 8lb 4oz to 11lb 13oz in the 61%. He's a little skinny for his height but thats okay he's just growing real fast. His head measured 40cm in the 90% so he's got s nice big brain in there too :) Doctor was very impressed with how verbal he was with his cooing and how super strong his neck is! 
Next appointment isn't until he's 4 months on May 14th. Not looking forward to the shots again but its gotta be done!


----------



## Grateful365

Awww Jenna poor little guy! Did he cry?:cry:

Wow....he sounds like a little basketball player! So cool!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Grateful- I can't wait to hear what you are having ....boy or girl?! For some reason I'm really pumped and impatient about that today!!! Lol!

Jenna- poor baby! How is he now- after the shots?


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Grateful- I can't wait to hear what you are having ....boy or girl?! For some reason I'm really pumped and impatient about that today!!! Lol!

Thanks TypeA!!!!! I feel impatient about it to! I wanna go shopping so bad! LOL 2 more weeks!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yes, he cried :'( It broke my heart! It didn't take long for him to stop but it still made me so sad.

And correction: I didn't mean mylocin drops, those are for gas lol. I meant mylanta. She said its safe to give him even though its not "for babies" he's okay with a quarter tsp. So hopefully that helps.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg, poor Draven... His poor little legs :( He slept for a little bit after the shots and woke up HYSTERICAL. He's been screaming nonstop ever since, won't even eat. I went and got some infant tylenol and just gave it to him. Waiting for that to kick in, I've been told it'll help. Oh I hope so, for the sake of him AND me.


----------



## luna_19

Poor little guy :( (and you!)


----------



## momof1making2

Lei- :hugs:
Grateful- This will be the worst tww ever, not just for you but for all of us, I can't wait to hear what you're having!
Jenna- I love the pics of little man, he's so darn handsome! Poor little pumpkins legs :( those appointments always broke my heart!

Lune-I FEEL THE SAME WAY, I'M WORRIED CONSTANTLY I try to keep calm but its so hard to do!

Hopin- I hope you're having a wonderful AF week!

Afm- me and my little appleseed are doing great, too great actually. I wish I had more symptoms! I have had a busy couple of days so sorry for being a bit MIA :( .


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Bless your heart <3 I know how difficult it is to see your sweet baby hurting in any way. From now until forever, you'll only wish you could take his pain yourself!!! How is he this morning? I hope little man is feeling better!!! :flower:

*momof1* Try not to worry dear! This is your time! Are you having any symptoms yet? I know it's difficult not to worry. But do your best. :hugs:

*Allika* your new job is driving me crazy!! ;) Only because I wanna know how you're doing. Hope your follies look fabulous today!

*KC* Did you decide not to test? Wondering how you're feeling and still have my fx'd for you!

*Luna* How are you feeling? You're still testing tomorrow, right?

AFM, I start my Clomid today. I'm trying to stay strong and not use opk's although I keep trying to talk myself into using them because what I did last time worked and I don't want to mess up! I had decided not to use them because I am trying not to obsess over things this cycle. I guess we'll see!


----------



## lune_miel

AFM said:

> *Hopin*- Do you even need to use opk's with your healthy sex life?! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune :haha: DH's sperm count wasn't terrible, but it was borderline. So our doc did suggest BD'ing every other day from CD 10-16 or so, and she suggested using opk's also, to make sure we get the correct dates incase I O later. When I got my bfp, I o'd on CD16. So that would be the only reason to use opk's....


----------



## Grateful365

Morning ladies - :coffee:

Momof1 - I don't think I really had any symptoms at 5 weeks either except for sore :holly: - the next symptom that started up was morning sickness (all day sickness) around 6 weeks and it lasted for only a few weeks. At 16 weeks I really have no real symptoms and it STILL makes me nervous! Yes the waiting for the appointment is driving me mad :wacko: - only 12 more days! LOL 

Allika - Hope your new job is going smoothly! Will be excited to hear an update when you can!!

Hopin - I'm still excited about your AF.....sounds like a weird thing to say but I am so relieved now! I bet you are too! 

Jenna - How is Draven? Hope he (and you) and feeling better from that traumatic ordeal!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

That infant tylenol really helped last night! He was his normal precious self after that and slept great last night. He only woke up once and is still asleep at 10:15! Thank God because I was feeling so sad for him I know how bad those things can hurt. 

Grateful, this is going to be the longest 12 days ever!!! I'm still saying boy :) 

Momof1, I know its super early but I'm just going to take a wild guess for fun and say its another girl.

And Lune, also early but I'm guessing boy.

We'll see if I change my mind once we get to take a peek with some US pictures!


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies, my new job is really nice. I like it a lot so far but it's only been 2 days and of course it is a bit overwhelming. Especially since I have this terrible cold now. This afternoon is my follie check appointment. We will see. Today is Day 13 and I still dont have a smileyface OPK so thats a bad sign as last time I went in on Day 13 I already had a smiley face on the OPK. But it might be due to me taking Femara day 4-8 instead of 3-7. I hope we have at least 1 follie.

Hugs to y'all :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* I'm sorry you're not feeling well. :hugs: Please let us know how your follies looked if you get the chance!!


----------



## luna_19

Hopin I'm going to wait for my appt tomorrow and see of my Dr wants to do a test because i.really don't want to :/

Good luck with the clomid, as long as you bd at least every other day you don't need opks ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

What time is your appointment hun?


----------



## luna_19

11 something but every time I have gone I have to wait at least an hour to be seen to I guess it's more like 12 something :haha:
(pacific time)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok so that's 2-3:00ish on my side of the coast :D I will be patiently (or not so patiently) waiting to hear!!!!


----------



## Allika

So, I have nothing going on my right side and 3 follies measuring 13,12 and 11 on the left. They want to see me monday again if I don't get a + OPK before then. I really can't leave work early again Monday so I kind of dont really know what to do about that yet!

Question, how much mm do Follicles usually grow per day?


----------



## 2have4kids

It totally depends, depends person to person and cycle to cycle too. Being sick can hinder growth too. I had a 21 mm follicle on cd13 this month, some people get bigger ones in less time, some people only get to 18/19 mm in more time. Once you start getting follie tracking you'll have a better idea what your body does.

How many ladies do progesterone (suppositories) after iui here?


----------



## lune_miel

Jenna_KA said:


> That infant tylenol really helped last night! He was his normal precious self after that and slept great last night. He only woke up once and is still asleep at 10:15! Thank God because I was feeling so sad for him I know how bad those things can hurt.
> 
> Grateful, this is going to be the longest 12 days ever!!! I'm still saying boy :)
> 
> Momof1, I know its super early but I'm just going to take a wild guess for fun and say its another girl.
> 
> And Lune, also early but I'm guessing boy.
> 
> We'll see if I change my mind once we get to take a peek with some US pictures!

Funny, I would love either but I like the idea of a son. I know I am way late to the game, but how did you come up with the name Draven?


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- I think it's typically 1-2mm per day.


----------



## typeA TTC

2have4kids said:


> It totally depends, depends person to person and cycle to cycle too. Being sick can hinder growth too. I had a 21 mm follicle on cd13 this month, some people get bigger ones in less time, some people only get to 18/19 mm in more time. Once you start getting follie tracking you'll have a better idea what your body does.
> 
> How many ladies do progesterone (suppositories) after iui here?

I do the progesterone supps.


----------



## Jenna_KA

lune_miel said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> That infant tylenol really helped last night! He was his normal precious self after that and slept great last night. He only woke up once and is still asleep at 10:15! Thank God because I was feeling so sad for him I know how bad those things can hurt.
> 
> Grateful, this is going to be the longest 12 days ever!!! I'm still saying boy :)
> 
> Momof1, I know its super early but I'm just going to take a wild guess for fun and say its another girl.
> 
> And Lune, also early but I'm guessing boy.
> 
> We'll see if I change my mind once we get to take a peek with some US pictures!
> 
> Funny, I would love either but I like the idea of a son. I know I am way late to the game, but how did you come up with the name Draven?Click to expand...

People ask me that all the time and I don't really have an answer. I probably found it online though. I've always had a hard time coming up with boy names (girl names I could give you 1000) and I really wanted something unique. I just really liked this one. Have you come up with anything you like yet?


----------



## momof1making2

typeA TTC said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> It totally depends, depends person to person and cycle to cycle too. Being sick can hinder growth too. I had a 21 mm follicle on cd13 this month, some people get bigger ones in less time, some people only get to 18/19 mm in more time. Once you start getting follie tracking you'll have a better idea what your body does.
> 
> How many ladies do progesterone (suppositories) after iui here?
> 
> I do the progesterone supps.Click to expand...


I took them after my iui and still do after my BFP I guess I have to take them until I'm 10 weeks


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> So, I have nothing going on my right side and 3 follies measuring 13,12 and 11 on the left. They want to see me monday again if I don't get a + OPK before then. I really can't leave work early again Monday so I kind of dont really know what to do about that yet!
> 
> Question, how much mm do Follicles usually grow per day?

Thanks for the update Allika - I read that follies grow approx. 1-2mm per day but that is on a natural cycle. On Clomid I bet they grow faster....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, so are you not going to the appointment Monday? Sounds to me like the left side is your good side!!! I'm not sure how much they grow per day but when I googled it I keep finding 1-2mm per day, so I have to go with typeA on her answer! What CD are you right now?
When I got my bfp, I only had ONE follie that didn't look too promising but I still got prego :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Well I Have no update really. I completely forgot they only do blood to measure my E2 level. So I'll know more when they call.


----------



## Grateful365

luna_19 said:


> 11 something but every time I have gone I have to wait at least an hour to be seen to I guess it's more like 12 something :haha:
> (pacific time)

Thinking of you today Luna!!!!! :flower:


----------



## momof1making2

Gl Luna! :hugs:
Allika: I got my bfp with 3 left follies so hopefully it means the left side is lucky this time of year! I'm also not sure about follie growth the only thing I do know is that if you take a trigger shot it speeds up the follicle growth before they're released. Do you take a trigger this month?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* how are you hun? besides pregnant, which is fabulous! :D


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin you're so sweet to check in :) I'm doing great other than DD coming down with the flu bug last night. Not only did I get minimal sleep but minimal sleep while pregnant = bad combination. DD and I will be snuggled up in bed all day today.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- Hope your DD starts feeling better soon! Have you told her yet?


----------



## 2have4kids

When you do a trigger and have 3 follies does it for sure release all of them? If so wouldn't there be a higher instance of multiples? Momof1, I had 3 left follies too, what size were yours? I'm hoping for your luck to rub off lol


----------



## anmlz86

2have- I was under that impression when you triggered those follicles would pop and the eggs would start traveling, but I'm not completely certain, so it'll be interesting to hear what everyone else says

I've had to do the progesterone suppositories both cycles, thank goodness for panty liners lol. They even told me with both rounds if I got a BFP thu would have me continue hem until around 10wks.

I have a slightly strange question. I'm approx. 7dpo, not holding my breath for a BFP, but I keep getting twinges on both sides of my pelvic region. It's similar to the twinges I got when I ovulated last round. Similar to 2have question, is it possible to continually ovulate until all mature follicles are gone? Just slightly strange to me since I'm still slightly new to all of this.

Good luck to everyone and FX'd for another BFP in this thread!!


----------



## 2have4kids

anmlz86 I just read a study last month that a b&b lady posted that scientists think we ovulate multiple times much more frequently than thought previously. It also could be implantation twinges! It's about that time (CD7-8) that it would implant no?

I got my Prometrium prescription - thanks to all the b&b ladies who weighed in. I'm using softcups with them while I'm at work so I don't have to use a liner. I must say, I love softcups for so many reasons (the best reason for getting me a BFP twice last year). We used them after IUI BD'ing this month too, hoping for success! 
*FX for the tww ladies and good luck to all those starting their cycles.*


----------



## Allika

Hopin4ABump said:


> Today is Day 14. Well my husband will be out of town as of Monday, so either I ovulate before then or this cycle is not looking to good. Oh well we will see! I don't feel too optimistic.
> 
> I think the cold and the fact that I took Femara Day 4-8 instead of 3-7 was not in my favor. I'll keep doing the OPKs.
> 
> @Hopin: are you done with taking Clomid yet?


----------



## momof1making2

As far as I know when you trigger all mature follicles rupture and all eggs mature are released at the same time and yes there is a much higher chance of multiples. I don't remember how big my follies were but I know they were all mature and all released. GL THIS CYCLE!!! I have a good feeling that we will have some BFP's this month!

Anmlz- twinges at 7 dpo would not be anything related to ovulation, especially if you triggered. That could quite possibly be implantation!!! Woo hoo!

Lei- We told dd and she was so excited! It was the best reaction she was jumping up and down and kissing my belly, it was so adorable. I was worried about telling her and the MC risk's but DD wouldn't notice if I was pregnant for a year (God forbid, worse case scenerio) if something did happen we would jump right to iui again and hope to heck it happened quickly. Eek so scary!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*anmlz* I'm really not sure! But I have read where women do have twinges around that time, it just seems to never be really explained. Sorry, I wish i knew more!

*Allika* Well we don't know for sure yet! Def keep taking the opks and keep us posted!
Thanks for checking on me!! :hugs: I'm only on day 2 of Clomid though. I swear the 22nd can't get here soon enough! I know it's going to sound silly but I really want to have a baby in this calendar year, becuase I Have already had to pay so much $ with insurance (because of the D&C) that I've almost met my out of pocket maximum which would mean labor and delivery would be covered LOL. Kinda silly to think of it that way but money is money!


----------



## luna_19

momof1 your DD's reaction was adorable!

hopin you're not the first person I've heard say that ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Luna! How are you dear? I know your appointment is happening very soon, FX'd for you sooooooo tightly! [-o&lt;


----------



## Grateful365

On my BFP cycle, I had a strange cramp/twinge that only lasted about 30 seconds on CD 10. I do think it was something to do with implantation.


----------



## luna_19

um I'm feeling very not pregnant. sigh


----------



## momof1making2

Luna- think positive fx fx. Can't wait to hear about your appointment!
Hopin- I really hope this cycle works for you girly, you deserve it the most! You're so sweet and ds needs a brother or sister. BIG GIANT FXED! And don't feel bad the insurance thing totally makes sense!


----------



## Jenna_KA

anmlz86 said:


> 2have- I was under that impression when you triggered those follicles would pop and the eggs would start traveling, but I'm not completely certain, so it'll be interesting to hear what everyone else says
> 
> I've had to do the progesterone suppositories both cycles, thank goodness for panty liners lol. They even told me with both rounds if I got a BFP thu would have me continue hem until around 10wks.
> 
> I have a slightly strange question. I'm approx. 7dpo, not holding my breath for a BFP, but I keep getting twinges on both sides of my pelvic region. It's similar to the twinges I got when I ovulated last round. Similar to 2have question, is it possible to continually ovulate until all mature follicles are gone? Just slightly strange to me since I'm still slightly new to all of this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and FX'd for another BFP in this thread!!

I got this with my BFP ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- I think you will be fine hun :hugs:

That is just wonderful that she was so excited.. If I remember correctly our DD's are pretty close in age. 

Mine keeps asking when we will give her a sister... She always talks about being little & in my belly lol... When I was pregnant I actually got 4 ultrasounds on dvd so I get to sit & watch them with her.. The first time I showed it to her she freaked out & couldnt believe it was her in my belly lol.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sounds like that's good news for you *anmlz*!!!! 

*Lei* that's so sweet!!!! I wish I had videos of DS. He LOVES photos of me when I was pregnant though, it's so sweet and special. Ah!<3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I unfortunately don't have alot of pictures. I have a few because I was so young & just didnt think to document stuff. I did keep up with her baby book but I just love the dvd's . Its pretty neat to cause she can see how much bigger she got at each visit. I think with the next one I will get the 3-d scan & take LOTS of pictures.. I love how Jenna took them every so often :)


----------



## anmlz86

2have- I've heard a lot about the soft cups, they are quite interesting little buggers...

Thanks for everyone's reply! As much as I want to think it may be implantation twinges I'm going to try to not dwell too much on it as I am a huge POAS-aholic and I only have 1 FRER left. I have. Crapload of cheapies but I don't think they're effective. I may have to have my boss pee on one lol. She's just short of 20wks. 

Speaking of my boss, here's a poll question. She doesn't want to know the sex until birth. Would you be able to hold out that long? Hmm...


----------



## luna_19

We're definitely going to team yellow ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

anmlz86 - I have my FXED for you hun :hugs:


as for knowing the sex!!! I totally would want to wait it out but thats just me :) When I told DH I wanted it to be a surprise he told me he wanted to know.. knowing me I would pressure him into telling me :haha: :rofl:


----------



## typeA TTC

I would want to know as soon as possible. The actual birthing process will be surprise enough for me!!


----------



## Grateful365

We are going to find out (in 11 days!!!!!)...I could have easily waited for a BIG surprise, but DH wasn't going for that!!! He wants to know! 

I can go either way....I think its fun knowing and not knowing. I LOVE surprises...


----------



## anmlz86

Luna- Agree, I think even if it was a girl I would still buy yellow and green and such. Can't do too much pink lol. 

Grateful- that's so exciting! I can't wait to hear!! 

I think I would do the wait for awhile, like have the tech put it in an envelope and open it at a later date then surprise everyone as the shower type deal. It would be so hard for me to wait that long and not know lol.

Thanks Lei!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin- I unfortunately don't have alot of pictures. I have a few because I was so young & just didnt think to document stuff. I did keep up with her baby book but I just love the dvd's . Its pretty neat to cause she can see how much bigger she got at each visit. I think with the next one I will get the 3-d scan & take LOTS of pictures.. I love how Jenna took them every so often :)

I put my weekly pictures all together so I could look at it all. It's craaaazy how big I got!


As far as the knowing the gender, there's no way I could wait! I'm wayyy too impatient and I need to prepare. I had to know ASAP.
 



Attached Files:







Weekly.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe!!! So cool to see! I did the SAME thing when I was pregnant with DS. I will have to find that pic later tonight and post it too!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thinking of you Luna!!!


----------



## luna_19

well he said my progesterone results were excellent (which I already knew) and just gave me the stuff for next cycle...so no test today :(

I'm really not sure when I would test, maybe if I make it to Sunday.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ah, bummer. What DPO are you my dear?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna that looks neat!!! :) I am so stealing this idea from you whenever I get knocked up lol


----------



## luna_19

my guess is between 11 and 13, af should be here any time now

Jenna those are great pics, I will definitely be documenting someday too :)


----------



## Grateful365

luna_19 said:


> my guess is between 11 and 13, af should be here any time now
> 
> Jenna those are great pics, I will definitely be documenting someday too :)

Here is wishing :af::af::af::af:


----------



## typeA TTC

I think we will do the envelope thing too and invite our family and close friends to a gender reveal.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yes!! I encourage all of you to do the same and share I love looking at growing bumps! :D


Guess whaaaaat :) I HAVE AN INTERVIEW MONDAY!!! Please send good luck my way I'm terrible at interviewing! I had to share the good news with my favorite girlfriends!


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo! Good luck Jenna! You will do great!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoooo good luck :)


----------



## Allika

Good luck Jenna!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thanks girls! 
So I put Draven in 3 month footie pajamas last night because his newborn ones are getting pretty tight. The 3 month ones fit him perfectly!!! At only 7 weeks lol. And MIL said OH and his sister were in the 95 percentile and up during their growing years and that they wore 12 month clothes at 6 months. So I guess I should expect this to continue! He's growing too fast :( No wonder he eats so much!


----------



## anmlz86

Lol, good luck Jenna. My best friends god daughter just turned 1yr a couple months ago and she's already wearing 2t. So I'm thinking there's a good majority of babies are just healthy weights and they are making baby clothes smaller lol. Hope your interview goes well!!


----------



## luna_19

Yeah I have a friend with a 9 month old that wears 16 month clothes ;)

Good luck with your interview :)
Oh btw I used to get so nervous about interviews until I got some advice, turn it into like you're interviewing them about the job available. It makes you more relaxed and gets them answering some questions for a change ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - awww he's growing so fast! DD was always in the 95% or higher growing up... Especially her head lol.. She is 5 & she goes up to my belly button & I'm 5'6 lol.... Her dad is 5'11 & all his uncles are over 6' as well as all my uncles are 6'3 ...

He will always be the bigger kid in his class so at least you know no one will mess with him.


----------



## LDizzy30

I don't think I'd want to know the sex this time around...and yellow is one of my favorite colors. :) 
My sister had a gender party. She had cupcakes made with pink filling (girl) and had our nana take the first bite. it was a blast seeing nana so excited. :)

Good luck to everyone in march! 

I got a little bummed this afternoon when i opened the medicine cabinet and saw four empty bottles of femara. I started them 11/26/12 and we started our ttc journey 6/5/11. I feel like don't know what to do next or if there's anything I can do. Then I thought about it and realized that it took a little over two years for me to get pregnant with my DS And the whole time we were married we were not trying not preventing. Kind of makes me upset that I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow, I'm glad I'm not the only one with a giant baby lol! He just SHOT up so fast! His 3 month clothes are cuter than his newborn things anyways ;) And thats a great idea Luna thank you for sharing that!! I'm definitely going to give that a try, its already easing my mind a little.


----------



## 2have4kids

LDizzy30 said:


> I got a little bummed this afternoon when i opened the medicine cabinet and saw four empty bottles of femara. I started them 11/26/12 and we started our ttc journey 6/5/11. I feel like don't know what to do next or if there's anything I can do. Then I thought about it and realized that it took a little over two years for me to get pregnant with my DS And the whole time we were married we were not trying not preventing. Kind of makes me upset that I didn't think anything of it.

I can totally relate, we just have to try everything we can now...no looking back :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Yes!! I encourage all of you to do the same and share I love looking at growing bumps! :D
> 
> 
> Guess whaaaaat :) I HAVE AN INTERVIEW MONDAY!!! Please send good luck my way I'm terrible at interviewing! I had to share the good news with my favorite girlfriends!

Congrats Jenna!!!!!!!! Best of luck for a great interview Monday! :dance::yipee:


----------



## Grateful365

LDizzy30 said:


> I don't think I'd want to know the sex this time around...and yellow is one of my favorite colors. :)
> My sister had a gender party. She had cupcakes made with pink filling (girl) and had our nana take the first bite. it was a blast seeing nana so excited. :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone in march!
> 
> I got a little bummed this afternoon when i opened the medicine cabinet and saw four empty bottles of femara. I started them 11/26/12 and we started our ttc journey 6/5/11. I feel like don't know what to do next or if there's anything I can do. Then I thought about it and realized that it took a little over two years for me to get pregnant with my DS And the whole time we were married we were not trying not preventing. Kind of makes me upset that I didn't think anything of it.

Awww :hugs: We can definately relate to those feelings. 

Forgive me if you have already told this, but what all have you tried so far?

P.S. - The gender party is such a cute idea. I LOVE the cupcake idea...I might have to someone do that with my family. lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Good luck to you dear!

*LDizzy* Big, big :hugs:.

*Luna* how are you feeling?! AF still isn't here, right?!

What about our pregnant ladies, *Lune, momof1, Grateful* are you all feeling well? Momof1 you only have to get through the weekend and then you have your prenatal appointment! Woot!

*Grateful* !!!!!!!!!! 10 days :happydance:

Happy Friday ladies.


----------



## luna_19

Still hanging in there :)


----------



## anmlz86

Hey Jenna! What did you go back to school for again? Hope the interview goes well, I'm sure you'll rock it :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> What about our pregnant ladies, *Lune, momof1, Grateful* are you all feeling well? Momof1 you only have to get through the weekend and then you have your prenatal appointment! Woot!
> 
> *Grateful* !!!!!!!!!! 10 days :happydance:
> 
> Happy Friday ladies.

10 days! Yes I am totally counting down and cannot wait. :happydance: I am feeling very good these days, not many symptoms except an occasion back ache and growing stomach! 

I am so excited for the 1st pre-natal appointments for Momof1 and Lune! Lots of fun appointments and TESTING for March :winkwink:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you girls for all the good luck! I'll definitely be letting you all know how it goes. Luckily I have the weekend to prepare. And I went back to school for phlebotomy. The position I'm interviewing for is a mobile phlebotomist so I'll be going to peoples homes and nursing facilities to draw their blood rather than having them come to me at the doctors.


----------



## momof1making2

Lei- DD is 7 (just turned 7 Feb 20th) her birthday party is this weekend, so yes they are close in age. DD always asked me that too, they are so sweet! I think that is amazing you show your us's to dd I wish I had mine to show!

grateful- You must be dying over there ahhhhh 10 days. The day of your appointment will be just like the day of Jennas labor, I'll be crazy Syco cyber stalking until we find out!!!! I couldn't wait 40 weeks either but God love those who can (strong women)!

allika, hopin- How are my girls?

Luna- :hugs:

Lune- any symptoms yet?

Jenna- GOODLUCK AHHHHHH I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOUR INTERVIEW GIRLY! I CAN'T SEND:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: GOODLUCK DUST YOUR WAY SOOOOOOO I'LL JEST SEND YOU THE DUST I KNOW BEST LOL :HAHA:


----------



## luna_19

Jenna how long have you been a phlebotomist? I'm actually just finishing up a program to do a similar job then will be doing a practicum in May. Here in addition to phlebotomy we also do EGGs and a few other lab type things. Mobile phlebotomist sounds like a great job :)


----------



## momof1making2

So I have good news and bad news.

BAD NEWS- my prenatal appnt. Has to be rescheduled to Friday...........

GOOD NEWS- As I think most of you know, OH owns a limousine company. Well, he's taking a short 72 hr. Business trip to California to buy two new limos (he's leaving Monday and coming back Wednesday). We live in Maine so its quite the flight out there, but guess who is totally crashing his little Minni business venture......???........... MEEEEEE :) ! He actually surprised me tonight and told me he got an extra plane ticket so I could accompany him and that on Tuesday he would take me to Disneyland Calif., a place I have always dreamed of going since I fell in love with Disneyworld Orlando!
I can't even contain my excitement! And.......... For a very short period of time I'll be on Jenna's time zone :).


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- oh okay they aren't to far in age. DD will be 6 in may. 
Ahhh that sounds like a great little getaway. I need a vacation soon even if its just for the weekend.


So I must tell everyone about my dream last night.... I was pregnant and due any day.... I was having a party & started feeling pressure so I went into the room and laid down.... DH was coaching me through my breathing & I screamed for him to call the doctor cause I knew we wouldn't make it to the hospital. He told me I was already crowning & as soon as he ran out the room the baby started coming out. I put my hands down to help the baby out (because we didn't know the sex) & when I pulled it up to me it was a beautiful baby boy :) he had a full head of hair & was the prefect combination of me and DH. Ahhhh if only it were real lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: Ahhhh what a great surprise!! How sweet! Wow, you're going to have a blast, I hope the weather is good for you! And welcome to pacific time zone, the land where EVERYONE is ahead of you :haha: And thank you for that lovely baby dust for my interview hehe!

Lei: Wow, what an intense dream!! Holy cow!


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna- I love that, "always ahead of you" cute!

Lei- what a wonderful dream :)


----------



## luna_19

lei that is a lovely dream although I know how hard it is to wake up from something like that because if you're anything like me you kind of believe it for a bit before you wake up.

well I thought the :witch: had arrived but I've just been having reddish brown cm for the last few hours. I don't usually spot before she arrives at all so I don't know what is going on...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Sorry Luna I totally forgot to add my reply to you. This will be my first job as a phlebotomist. I finished the schooling in November then had to go do my 200 blood draws somewhere else. I just finished that shortly after having Draven. Before I got pregnant I was working as a nursing assistant. And I had the option to do EKG training too but it would have been a brief learning and not worth it for how much it costs so I just went with out. I can also handle other samples of things, there just isn't much to it as most of the time they'll just be handing those ones over to me.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi everyone, was hoping I could join your thread. We have done three failed iuis and are now gearing up for ivf in March/April. You all seem so positive and supportive which is exactly a what I need right now!


----------



## luna_19

I can't believe I got my first ever bfp this morning!

I know I haven't been with you all for very long but I am so glad I found this thread, this is exactly what I needed to keep me going through this month :)


----------



## anmlz86

Yay! Congrats luna!! That's super exciting!! I apologize for not knowing this but my brain has just been mush lately. Did you have an IUI this round? How many days DPO are you? Ahh, I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## luna_19

Thanks :)

It was my first found of clomid, no iui. I think I'm 15 dpo, there's pics in my journal.


----------



## Jenna_KA

OMG! LUNA CONGRATULATIONS! Wow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Allika

Wow Luna! That's awesome! Congratulations! What a great way to ring in march :)


----------



## luna_19

thanks ladies :)
I just took a digi and got a 2-3 weeks. EEK!


----------



## momof1making2

Omg congratulations luna!!!! :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## momof1making2

I'm off to Cali. Ladies see you in a few days :) oh and LUNA, HAVE FUN CELEBRATING GIRL!!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Also, GOODLUCK TODAY JENNA, I know you'll do great!!!! I'M FLYING YOUR WAY ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

lune19---- ahhhhhhhhh CONGRATS!! :happydance: :headspin: 
I had saw in on fb but always get confused on who is who in the group! H&H 9 months doll!


----------



## Beautifullei2

MOMOF1- have fun on your trip hun & enjoy it! I would kill to be in Cali right now :) This texas weather is driving me crazy!


Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Good morning* lovely ladies!! I hope you all had a fantastic weekend!!

*Jenna* Good luck at your interview today doll! I know you'll do great!

*Momof1* BOO on your appointment getting changed but I'm glad you get this mini trip!! Have fun!!

*Lei* That's a crazy - and very, very sweet - dream. :hugs:

*Luna*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee::happydance: :yipee::happydance: :yipee: seriously?!?!?! WOOT WOOT!!! WHat's your EDD? Did you call your doc? Tell us more tell us more! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!! Woot! 

*ingodshand* WELCOME! :flower: Sorry you've had such a difficult journey. I'm sure going through the IUI's were not easy. How are you feeling about IVF?

*Grateful* ONE MORE WEEK!! Eeeekkk!!!

*Allika* I can't believe you're testing next week. How are you feeling?

How is everyone else doing?? :hugs: to all!


----------



## Grateful365

Morning! Lots going on!

Momof1 - Morning SWEETPEA!!! :haha: Boo to having your appointment rescheduled, BUT yeay on your mini vacation with OH! So jealous!!!! :thumbup: At least that will make time go by fast and then you will be going to your appointment. :hugs:

Jenna - Best of luck to you today....but I'm SURE you don't need it. Let us know how it goes!

Hopin - I'm still so excited that you are testing this month, and on my DAD's birthday at that!!! :happydance:

Luna - :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance: Congratulations!!!! Wow! So awesome it happened on your first round of Clomid! Can't wait to hear more details!

Lune - How are you feeling?

Allika - Hope you had a good restful weekend after your first week at your new job. :coffee:

Ingodshands - Welcome!!! You have found a great group. Couldn't ask for a better group of ladies. Excited to share in your IVF journey with you. :hugs:

AFM: Well I am just trying to stay distracted this week...otherwise it will be a LONG week. So something kind of interesting happened this weekend....

If we have a daughter we are thinking of naming her Grace. We keep seeing the word "Grace" all over the place lately. Not sure if its just a coincidence or we are just noticing it more. DH and I went to church on Sunday, and on Saturday just jokingly I said "If they sing Amazing Grace in church tomorrow...we will know we are having a girl". So we go to church and I forgot I had even said that. The closing song was "AMAZING GRACE"....I elbowed my husband and his eyes got big and I had chills! Is that a crazy coincidence?! and then on the way home from church my DH points and says "NO WAY!" I look and there is a billboard with huge lettering that says "AMAZING GRACE". We looked at each other and DH said "Hmmm now I will be a little bit surprised if it ISN'T a girl!"

Even after all that....I still think it is a boy. Could my intuition be that far off??? :haha: 

This is gonna be a very LOOOOOOONNNNNG week I'm afraid. :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

Thanks ladies :) when I saw the 1 bfp in the title I couldn't believe that was me! My edd for now is Nov 10th, I'll call my doc once the office opens today :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* sounds like I was right all along :haha: it's a girl :pink:!!! ;) Seriously though, if it DOES end up being a girl that is going to be insane, and you kind of have no choice but to name her Grace do you??? That really IS such a beautiful name. Yay!!! I'm so excited!! 

*Luna* Believe it girl!!! It's ALL you!!!!!! AHHHHH!!! :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

P.S. I only have 3 test dates this month. Is that right?!?! Let me know your test date if you haven't already!!

I do want to point out I think it's pretty amazing that we currently have more DUE dates than TEST dates so far this month. I'm sure that will change bc some people aren't listed on there right now BUT I do think it goes to show that we're doing something right on this thread!!!! Woot woot! :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

I agree and can't wait to see more on there....I feel so excited to celebrate some long awaited BFP's....:haha: It's the best feeling when someone annouces one, I love it.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies!!! Just got back from a follie check and I only have 1 follie....ugh. I go back on Wednesday to check and see if it's time to trigger. If so IUI will be on Friday. 

So this is interesting... I asked my Dr if we would be moving onto IVF next cycle and she basically said since I got pregnant last cycle, she hinted that we may not move on to IVF and may stay with IUI a few more times. 

I'm praying something crazy happens and we get more eggies before Wednesday.


----------



## typeA TTC

Luna- congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just got back from a follie check and I only have 1 follie....ugh. I go back on Wednesday to check and see if it's time to trigger. If so IUI will be on Friday.
> 
> So this is interesting... I asked my Dr if we would be moving onto IVF next cycle and she basically said since I got pregnant last cycle, she hinted that we may not move on to IVF and may stay with IUI a few more times.
> 
> I'm praying something crazy happens and we get more eggies before Wednesday.

There you are, TypeA! Good to have an update from you :hugs:. What will your test date be, so that I can get you added?

ONE follie is ALL it takes!!!! That's all I had when I got my bfp :flower:!! How do you feel about continuing IUI assuming this cycle is a bust? Hopefully you won't have to worry about that anyway! :D


----------



## anmlz86

TypeA- hope the follies decide to grow for you! I know how disappointing it can be when you only have one. Good luck either way!

Momof1- oh enjoy the nice weather while you can! We're getting another 2-4" today, super... Have a great trip! And let me know how Cali's Disney compares to florida's Disney, I'm curious :)

Good luck Jenna!

Grateful- I love that name! I can't wait to hear what you'll be having! So excited!!

Afm- crazy cramps today, supposed to test march 7 to see if luck came through for us this time. Trying my hardest not to pee on any good sticks lol. 

Good luck and FX'd for everyone!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

FX'd for you anmlz!! :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck typeA :)

I have a Dr appt at 3:20 today!


----------



## typeA TTC

My test date would be the 22nd. If I get to do the IUI this Friday. I think my follies grow slower than the dr thinks so we will see if the egg is mature by Wednesday. 

My next appt is 745 on Wednesday. my birthday is Thursday so it would be a nice bay present to get a BFP this month!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- I think I would welcome one more IUI. Maybe I can convince the dr to up my meds a bit and then if I have to convert to IVF I'll do so. Not sure. But I don't think I would mind one more IUI.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awesome, Luna! Keep us updated!!

TypeA, got any big plans for your bday?! If you do IUI Friday we will have th same test date :hugs: so that would be nice!


----------



## Beautifullei2

grateful- I love all the signs pointing to girl!!! :) 

I have to admit I have always been one to read signs & am superstitious (if i spelled that right lol) I told yall about my dream & then the next night I had one similar to it with another baby boy. Before I found out I was prego with DD I had had a dream about 2 months prior that I had a bf & was walking along a lake with him & he was carrying a pink carseat. I couldnt see his face or the baby's face at all.. just from the neck down. 

Then yesterday DH & I took the kids to the Kite Festival & a lady bug landed on me several times.. She kept flying away & then landing back on me. 

SOOO with that being said!! I am taking all that as a good sign & just going to keep BDing away this month!! ill be TESTING on March 27th! DH's 32nd Birthday :)


----------



## Allika

@Type A: How big was the follie you had?

Ugh this new job is so stressful I have no time to surf the Internet lol! I need to update you all and comment on Lady bugs and Grace! Ugh tonight expect a long post!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> grateful- I love all the signs pointing to girl!!! :)
> 
> I have to admit I have always been one to read signs & am superstitious (if i spelled that right lol) I told yall about my dream & then the next night I had one similar to it with another baby boy. Before I found out I was prego with DD I had had a dream about 2 months prior that I had a bf & was walking along a lake with him & he was carrying a pink carseat. I couldnt see his face or the baby's face at all.. just from the neck down.
> 
> Then yesterday DH & I took the kids to the Kite Festival & a lady bug landed on me several times.. She kept flying away & then landing back on me.
> 
> SOOO with that being said!! I am taking all that as a good sign & just going to keep BDing away this month!! ill be TESTING on March 27th! DH's 32nd Birthday :)

I Like it Lei!!!! Cool about the ladybug :flower: Pretty amazing about that dream too before you had DD. I do tend to believe in signs too....but I've only had one baby dream since my pregnancy started and it was a boy (scary dream too - dreamt he was born early). I have a strong intuition about the sex being a boy...So not sure about the Grace signs this weekend....but also hard to ignore!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> grateful- I love all the signs pointing to girl!!! :)
> 
> I have to admit I have always been one to read signs & am superstitious (if i spelled that right lol) I told yall about my dream & then the next night I had one similar to it with another baby boy. Before I found out I was prego with DD I had had a dream about 2 months prior that I had a bf & was walking along a lake with him & he was carrying a pink carseat. I couldnt see his face or the baby's face at all.. just from the neck down.
> 
> Then yesterday DH & I took the kids to the Kite Festival & a lady bug landed on me several times.. She kept flying away & then landing back on me.
> 
> SOOO with that being said!! I am taking all that as a good sign & just going to keep BDing away this month!! ill be TESTING on March 27th! DH's 32nd Birthday :)
> 
> I Like it Lei!!!! Cool about the ladybug :flower: Pretty amazing about that dream too before you had DD. I do tend to believe in signs too....but I've only had one baby dream since my pregnancy started and it was a boy (scary dream too - dreamt he was born early). I have a strong intuition about the sex being a boy...So not sure about the Grace signs this weekend....but also hard to ignore!Click to expand...

A mothers intuition is usually right! Maybe TWINS :happydance: lol jk :haha: When I first had my ultrasound to determine the sex they told me boy.. I was so sure it was a girl & made them check the next month... Sure enough.. they were wrong & it was a girl. :dohh:

Im sure you & baby will be fine hun so try not to stress :hugs: We all know thats easier said than done though.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* :happydance: if history is repeating itself, you should have your bfp in the next couple cycles! I so, so so so so SO hope this is it for you!!!!
The lady bug, that is so sweet. I just have this giddy feeling about it. I'm glad you're BD'ing like crazy becuase of it too! (and i'm sure DH doesn't mind either ;))
I'm also really happy that you gave us your test date, I wasn't going to pressure you for it but if you don't mind I'll add it to the front page? :hugs:

*Allika* looking forward to an update from you! Hang in there with the new job. Don't they know you need to be able to surf the internet?!?! ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I hope so!! I also keep telling myseld that I WILL be pregnant by summer because I really dont want to have to start the fertiltiy meds again. 
Lol no he doesnt... Honestly ever since that talk we had it seems like we are more connected now than ever which I absolutely <3 LOVE <3 no pressure at all hun :hugs: Add me away!! Hopefully DH will get a nice birthday gift :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

LOL! I was going to say maybe twins too! The intuition is for the boy twin and the dream is the girl twin. Weeeeee! I hope SOMEONE in here has twins! I'd freak out if I had twins, but I know a lot of you are actually hoping for them and I think it'd be so much fun! All my dreams before I got pregnant was girl, but I think that was just me hoping for a girl one day. I'm still very happy with my little boy, he'll be a mama's boy!

So, my interview went well! I'll know on Wednesday if I got the job or not. It's a small business she runs from home so doctors call in the orders to her and she emails them to me. I print them out, call the patient, and schedule a time for me to come to their house and draw their blood. It'll be mostly elderly people. The con about the job is that hours aren't guaranteed. It'd be quite spurratic (sp?), just depends on how many patients there are that week. One week could be crazy and the next I could have none. But the big pro is that I get to make my own hours. I have a week after I get the order to get the draw done so I can just call and schedule the draw for whenever I want then go drop it off at the lab! So hopefully I'll at least be getting paid more than I am for unemployment because otherwise this would just be a big waste and we'd be pretty broke lol! I'm still feeling optimistic about it though because if I get enough hours it'll be perfect that I'm scheduling it all myself so I won't feel like I'm missing little man-cub back home. Either way, it's a foot in the door and I'll be getting something else on my resume!


----------



## Grateful365

Yeay! That sounds pretty perfect Jenna! I hope u get it and I hope it pays a decent amount!


----------



## luna_19

glad your interview went well :)

hopin can you put me down for my first ultrasound on the 18th and next doctor appointment on the 26th?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oooh can't wait to see a little peanut on the 18th! How many weeks will you be then?


----------



## luna_19

just over 6, he wants to make sure I only have 1 in there ;)


----------



## Allika

Ok Ladies, here we go! Catch up!

@Jenna: Glad your interview went well. Hoefully you get the job, it pays well and a lot of old people need to have their blood taken in the future :)

@Momof1: Enjoy Cali, take pics and update us on your daughters reaction

@TypeA: Glad you can do another IUI before IVF, hopefully last month was good prep and this month is it!

@Lune and Luna: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

@Lei: I love that with the Ladybug and the symbolic behind it...Definitely an interesting cycle ahead of you!

@Grateful: I love the name Grace, its classical and beautiful and suits a young girl as well as a grown up!

@Hopin: Oh Hopin, its March! We made it through Feb and hopefully have our BFP together again this time.


AFM: I love my new job. Even though I worked from 8am until 8 pm today, I really enjoy being busy and not spending so much time on wondering why I am not pregnant! On the weekend I had a really depressed Saturday. I just felt like since my largest follie was only 13, things were over as my husband is travelling this week Monday - Friday! Also SIL is preggo, day of her Last Period (Start of her pregnancy) is the Day of my miscarriage (End of my pregnancy). Stupid timing. Makes me so sad!

I have been thinking about adoption a lot lately and while we are still "young" and at the beginning of our Fertility treatments, it still doesnt leave my mind completely.

I took Ovulation tests all through this, unfortunately no longer the digital ones since friday because they are sold out everywhere.

I had a positive one saturday morning, negative sunday morning and today again positive. No clue!!!!!! Well I told the Doc that I o'ed yesterday so I am gonna pretend I did even if I am not sure!

Wooh! Done! Hugs to everyone I forgot!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I'm glad your interview went well!!! Keep us posted on Wednesday.

*Luna* I updated you!! Woot woot, I cannot wait until your u/s! Are you hoping for one or more? I bet you are over the moon. Have you told anyone about your bfp?!

*Allika* <3 :hugs: Yes, it is March - and we DID make it. I really hope we get our bfp's together again too, that would just be wonderful!!! FX'd it happens for both of us (all of us) sooner than later. I'm glad you're loving your new job! That's fantastic!!!

*anmlz* How are you feeling? Still no AF?

AFM, I caved yesterday and purchased ovulation tests. I really want to know when I O so that I can know when to test, and be sure I'm not testing early. Last time, when I got my BFP I O'd on CD17 so a little later than one would expect. I just want to be certain I don't test before I should bc I only have ONE hpt and that's all I plan on using!! So today is CD11 and we will see when I get that smiley face!!

I hope everyone else is doing swell! Not many new things happening right now. How are you feeling Lune, any symptoms yet?!


----------



## anmlz86

Hello ladies! Gotta love winter, supposed to snow 3-6" today. Anyone else getting this fantastic weather? 

No AF yet, I have been having some crazy cramps on my right pelvic region lately which is definitely not normal for me. I called my re's nurse just for some insight thinking it may be the cyst again. I really have no clue. It's not über painful just annoying and uncomfortable. I peed on a cheap stick today just in case and it was a bfn. So who knows what's going on with my lady parts lol. So yea, that's a me update :)

Hopin and Alika- I really hope you 2 get awesome sticky BFp's this month! 

Good luck and have a good day everyone!!


----------



## anmlz86

Alrighty RE update, all I was told was if AF doesn't show up on Thursday then I have to go in for bloodwork to check, I'm assuming, my HcG level. And of course with my hyperactive brain and the limited amount of information I've been given my thoughts immediately go to ectopic. So I think this is going to be a loooonnnggg 2 day wait lol. But anyways jut going to keep trucking along and hoping all goes well. Trying to not overanalyze anything :) 

Have a fantastic day everyone!! FX'd for more good news from everyone!!


----------



## Grateful365

anmlz86 said:


> Alrighty RE update, all I was told was if AF doesn't show up on Thursday then I have to go in for bloodwork to check, I'm assuming, my HcG level. And of course with my hyperactive brain and the limited amount of information I've been given my thoughts immediately go to ectopic. So I think this is going to be a loooonnnggg 2 day wait lol. But anyways jut going to keep trucking along and hoping all goes well. Trying to not overanalyze anything :)
> 
> Have a fantastic day everyone!! FX'd for more good news from everyone!!

You have a fantastic attitude anmlz and I will be thinking of you the next few days and hoping for the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks for the update, anmlz. You're right, try not to overanalyze - but I know that's easier said than done!! We ALL obssess over this process, whichever stage of it we're in. So you will go in Thursday if no AF by the afternoon, or you will go in Friday if no AF on Thursday?


----------



## luna_19

I'm just hoping for one but my tests are so dark I'm beginning to wonder...

I had to tell my boss because I work ay a vet and there's stuff I can't do now, she was super excited and was joking that I had baby brain already :haha:


----------



## anmlz86

Hopin- I'm thinking I'll probably go in Friday morning of no AF on Thursday, just to be certain she doesn't surprise attack me anytime Thursday :)

Grateful- thank you so much, I really appreciate all the support :)

Luna- super exciting! Awesome to know there's another vet employee on here:) good luck with everything that's upcoming with you!


----------



## Allika

Ugh I am ovulating today I think. My left side hurts now. Too bad my DH is gone, last time we BDd was Sunday! Maybe some of his swimmers are still alive! Maybe I released two eggs or maybe I didn't ovulate Sunday!


----------



## lune_miel

*Hopin & Allika:* We're into March already, sending you some fresh :dust:

Grateful when is your appt?!:blue:?:pink:?

I'm working from home today as it's snowed 8+ inches. I hate Minnesota. Biggest symptom, literally, is the sore :holly:. They are supposed to go up 1-2 cup sizes?! They are big enough already! :wacko:


----------



## typeA TTC

Anmlz- I was so concerned about an pet optic when I Had my chemical pregnancy. I was having cramps way longer than I should have but they said no ectopic. They said with an ectopic you would have shooting pains in the abdomen and mine were cramps. Please keep us updated! I know it's hard to settle your mind!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, you reeeeaaaallllyyyyy should try temping!! It's so informative!

Anmlz, I'll keep you in my prayers. I really think you're okay though, from what I hear ectopics are SUPER painful.

Lune, my boobies didn't get much bigger until after pregnancy when my milk came in. I've always been a small A cup so I was so excited to finally have some jiggle and something to fill my shirts and bikini tops. I went up to maybe a big B, but once my milk came in HOLY MOLY I was easily filling D's! Now that engorgement has gone down a little I'm a good size C. I wish I could keep these forever :haha:


----------



## anmlz86

Yea, the more I read things ectopic goes to the back of my mind, just my curiousness is just going crazy wondering what's going on with my lady parts lol. I'm one of those weirdos that really likes to be informed and sometimes the nurses don't like to do that, meh. Thank you ladies and google lol! So we'll just see what happens :) But thank you everyone!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna if I start temping tomorrow would it still be beneficial? 
I suppose I could do that...I honestly just don't want to wake up at 6:15 on weekends just to temp LOL!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*typeA* Excited for your follie check today, let us know how it goes!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

*Hopin-* You can just start temping now. I didn't do it everyday, or the weekends usually. Except if I knew I would be ovulating and I wanted to wake up to confirm it, then went back to sleep. Just get enough dots on the chart so you can recognize a pattern.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Jenna if I start temping tomorrow would it still be beneficial?
> I suppose I could do that...I honestly just don't want to wake up at 6:15 on weekends just to temp LOL!!!

I didn't wake up early to temp on the weekends...I just recorded the time I took my temp each day so if your temp is a little off those days you would know why.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks ladies, did you temp orally?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I did it vagianlly but that is because I sleep with my house so cold & its hard to tell if I sleep with my mouth open :)

& let me also add im starting to get more watery cm! :happydance: wahoo!! Never thought I would get excited about THAT !!! LOL :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks ladies, did you temp orally?

I temped orally


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *typeA* Excited for your follie check today, let us know how it goes!!!! :hugs:

Hopin you are always so sweet to remember everyone's appts etc!!! Still only 1 and it's at a 16. So I go back tomorrow to see!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

16 is a good number girl!!! I'm feeling good about it!! :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, woot woot for the watery CM, get to bd'ing, right?!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> 16 is a good number girl!!! I'm feeling good about it!! :flower:

Thank you! So is the dr. It's very strange. I think she thinks this time will be it because last time ended in a chemical but I got pregnant. We will see!! We are quickly running out of the money that our prescription insurance will allow us so I am so hopeful that this is the trick.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typea- I cant wait to hear how much bigger it got! :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck typeA :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- its getting there.. I am sure by the end of the weekend I will have O'ed :) & I kept it from DH lol but It would be so nice to give him a great birthday present!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* bless your heart, that's pretty selfless of you! It's got to be so difficult to keep it from DH!! You are protecting him from feeling so much pressure and I commend you for that <3
What a fabulous birthday present that would be!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Its *NOT* easy lol!!! I want to tell him but don't want him to feel the pressure at all!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, like the other girls said don't bother temping on the weekend unless you think that's when you'll be oing. If it is then just wake up, temp, and go back to sleep. I never even opened my eyes when I had to do that except to look at the number and write it down in case I forgot it. And you can start tomorrow yes. 

TypeA, sounds reassuring when she's even confident this could be it!

Lei, Ahhh I know how hard it is to not tell when you're oing. Just curb all that energy and save it for the bedroom!! And if you want to shout out "I'm ovulating!" Do it here lol! 


I'm getting my tattoo todayyyyyy :D Can't wait to share it!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhh Jenna where are you getting it again?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*anmlz* how are you feeling, dear? I'm assuming still no AF?


----------



## luna_19

lei I never would tell mine when I was ovulating either, too much pressure! although I did mark my fertile window on the calendar so he could try to be home more often since he works on call. 

Jenna can't wait to see the new tattoo :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sooo.... I took my opk today when I got home and I got this:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8525/8535540706_ac9c32454d.jpg

Which I was completely NOT expecting...of course I'm really excited bc my DH & I didn't BD yesterday and we were planning to BD today so that's awesome because we saved some of his swimmers up. 
BUT....I'm pretty confused because A. it's only CD 11, isn't that pretty early to O??? I know it's earlier than I O'd back in November but before then I never tracked it so I'm not sure what's normal for me. And B. I took the stick out and took a pic and it looks like this:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8109/8534432845_aeffb3759f.jpg

I thought the lines were both supposed to be super dark?? Do you guys think this is accurate?? AND, do you think I should still start temping tomorrow?? Sorry for the huge post LOL!


----------



## luna_19

you're not supposed to go by the lines on those, I know some people it gets really dark but others are just like yours. If you google there are tons of images of people that got a positive and the lines aren't as dark.
Time to get busy :sex:

I think if you start temping you would probably see a low temp tomorrow and a rise the day after :)


----------



## Allika

Get to BDing Hopin :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks ladies, and trust me, I will!!! I guess it's actually CD12 not CD11, not sure where I lost a day there. So I suppose this means my O day would be considered CD13, which is closer to normal I suppose.
This will change my test date to 03/21! Woot woot! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- woohoo!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, I don't know much about OPKs, I hate the stupid things but GET BUSY GIRL! You'll still be okay to start temping tomorrow because tomorrow will be your "O" day then you should get a spike the day after! :D I can't wait to have a chart to stalk again since Lei stopped temping.

I feel so yucky today all the sudden :( After I came home from my tattoo I started getting body aches. Then I started getting the chills, a headache, mild sore throat, small fever... I think I'm coming down with the flu or something. I haven't eaten since 11:30 AM when I had half a McChicken. I really hope Draven doesn't catch this because I gave him kisses on his mouth when I got home :'( I'd feel terrible. I hope I feel a little better tomorrow. I took a 2 hour nap and woke up feeling the same.
ANYWHO, here's the new tattoo!! I absolutely LOVE it! He whipped this out freehand in just 3 hours! I'm so impressed and this is definitely my favorite tattoo (and I've got a few!!). It'll look a lot better once it heals up and the flower wont looks so slapped on there lol. I'll take another picture in a couple days after it's set in a bit.
 



Attached Files:







100_1619.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## anmlz86

Jenna- That looks amazing!! Even freehand that's awesome! It always amazes me when you get the picture of what you want and then you see the finished product, oh just awesome!! I can't wait to get another one lol. How long did it take?

Hopin- Good luck lady!! I'm so excited for you!! FX'd that those swimmers do their job lol. 

AFM- No AF, but FRER test this morning was BFN :( The pain is still there, so I'm just going to assume it was that pesty cyst hanging around. I'm going to call my RE's office this afternoon and fill them in. Here's to a crazy long wait filled with other people's babies lol. At least my friends will let me enjoy their pregnancies with them :) Gonna try to have some fun with the fiancee with roadtrips and relaxing. Hopin, I actually think at one point we'll be over in your neck of the woods when we visit my brother and his family. 

Good luck everyone!! FX'd for some awesome news and happy smiles!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Anmlz* I'm sorry for the bfn, those things are just plain RUDE! I'm also sorry about the pain, becuase well, that's a pain. How long do you plan on taking a break?
What part of VA does your famliy live in?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I really hope you're feeing better today! Being sick is NOT fun! 

And your tattoo looks wonderful, and is sure to be unique since he freehanded it!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OH! And *typeA* Please don't forget to let us know how your follie looks today!! FX'd for you that it's grown!


----------



## Grateful365

Anmlz- Sorry for the stupid old BFN. :growlmad: I hope your pain goes away soon. :hugs: When are you going on your roadtrip? Sounds fun!

Hopin- I would just trust the OPK - get to BDing and see what happens this month. :winkwink: What was your normal CD to O? Perhaps the Clomid makes it vary...or perhaps your cycle just needs some time to readjust back to 'normal'.

Jenna - Sorry your not feeing good! :nope: I hope you feel better very quickly. :hugs: I LOVE your tattoo! The tree reminds me of Life's Journey...the trunk like a winding road and the branches all different paths. The flower just completes it perfectly! 

Allika - Job still going well? Are you starting to settle in?

Momof1 & Luna - How are you two feeling? Any symptoms?

AFM- I am feeling pretty good today but woke up with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. :growlmad: Hope I'm not coming down with something again. I am trying to stay busy this week and not think too much about my appointment (which is now only 4.5 days away!!) but this week is still dragging...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* I hope you get to feeling better real soon :(

SO I have something hilarious to tell you ladies. Last night, after I took my opk, and got a +, I took a pic of it and put it on here. My DH kind of pokes fun at me about this forum. He is always makings jokes to me about it, in a light kind of way - he knows how much I love you girls and it's just odd to him because I've never been on a 'forum' before or a thread or anything like that. So anyway he knew exactly what I was doing when I was taking a pic of the test. So I booted up my laptop and loaded the pic and everything. Then I put my laptop on the coffee table in the living room and got to cooking dinner.
Fast forward to after we get DS in bed, we're in the living room, I was on my laptop doing something and then put it back on the coffee table. So then I was seducing DH, and we're getting ready to start getting hot and heavy and he goes "You're not live-feeding this to your thread are you??" LOL!!! :haha: :rofl: because my laptop was still out and open he was giving me crap about it!
It doesn't sound nearly as funny when I type it out but I was laughing hysterically about it and so was he.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Grateful* I hope you get to feeling better real soon :(
> 
> SO I have something hilarious to tell you ladies. Last night, after I took my opk, and got a +, I took a pic of it and put it on here. My DH kind of pokes fun at me about this forum. He is always makings jokes to me about it, in a light kind of way - he knows how much I love you girls and it's just odd to him because I've never been on a 'forum' before or a thread or anything like that. So anyway he knew exactly what I was doing when I was taking a pic of the test. So I booted up my laptop and loaded the pic and everything. Then I put my laptop on the coffee table in the living room and got to cooking dinner.
> Fast forward to after we get DS in bed, we're in the living room, I was on my laptop doing something and then put it back on the coffee table. So then I was seducing DH, and we're getting ready to start getting hot and heavy and he goes "You're not live-feeding this to your thread are you??" LOL!!! :haha: :rofl: because my laptop was still out and open he was giving me crap about it!
> It doesn't sound nearly as funny when I type it out but I was laughing hysterically about it and so was he.

That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- HAHAHA!!! That is hilarious! My DH gives me crap about being on here too but then thy realize what a great outlet it is for us!! Well surprisingly I triggered this morning and will go in tomorrow for the IUI and then Saturday to confirm collapsing of the follicles (ie confirm ovulation). I'm pumped to get it done before this weekend. It's my bay today and I have a lot of plans with family this weekend. Here's to hoping that one eggie will do the trick.


----------



## Beautifullei2

HOPIN- That is hilarious!! You should have told him YES & see what he would have done lol :rofl: anytime DH see's me on my phone he always asks "are you bummpin it" :rofl:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TypeA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * I'm so excited for you :happydance: :yipee:!! Yay for IUI on Friday! So this makes your test date 03/22 yes?? WOOT WOOT!!!!

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!  

:yipee::headspin::juggle::fool::drunk::loopy::holly:

I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> HOPIN- That is hilarious!! You should have told him YES & see what he would have done lol :rofl: anytime DH see's me on my phone he always asks "are you bummpin it" :rofl:

:rofl: @ "are you bumpin it" that's HILARIOUS...


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Birthday TypeA!!!:cake:

Excited for your IUI tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you! Yes ma'am test date is 3/22!!


----------



## Grateful365

Momof1 - Are you still going to your pre-natal appointment today? Update us when you get a chance. Excited to hear about it. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think that's tomorrow Grateful, but I'm just as anxious as you are about it!

*Allika* how's your 2ww going? I can't believe you test next week!!! 

Wondering too how our new pregnant ladies are feeling, *momof1, lune & luna*?


----------



## Grateful365

Oh yes...it's only Thursday isn't it....I think I'm trying to push time forward. LOL:wacko:


----------



## luna_19

anmlz I'm sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Jenna your new tattoo looks awesome! :thumbup:

Grateful I hope you're not coming down with anything, I dread getting a cold now that I can't take anything for it.

happy birthday typeA :)

I'm feeling good, my only real symptoms right now are my giant boobs that can't really decide if they want to be sore or not, it changes several times a day :haha: also I'm super hungry pretty much all the time, I was feeling really tired but I think that's because I had a few nights with little sleep before and after my bfp. Tests are still getting darker so I think everything is going well :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Don't be too quick to write off being tired, that was one of my MAIN symptoms...SOOOO tired....!! Glad you're feeling good otherwise!


----------



## luna_19

I fully expect the puking to start soon, I get really bad motion sickness so apparently that makes me more likely to have it.


----------



## Jenna_KA

OH is always asking me if I'm baby bumpin it too lmao! Luckily he understands I love you girls :) He thought I was crazy when I was in L&D updating you all. He's like "Really...?" lmao! I said "I have to, I promised!!!!" 

Anmlz, my tattoo only took 3 hours! Everywhere else I went while I was pricing said it'd be like 7 hours. This guy was quick and great. Very satisfied :)

I'm feeling better today thank God! I was so worried I was going to get super sick and give it to OH and Draven. And I got a call back from the lady I interviewed with and she said they went with someone else. But a friend of mine is trying to hook me up with a job at the plasma donor place she works at so keeping my fingers crossed! 

TYPEA HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!!

Can't wait for Momof1's appointment tomorrow :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LDizzy* Haven't heard from you in a bit, hope you are ok! And that your sisters baby is dong well too! :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

6 wks today- so far no MS- yay- but I totally want to get in bed at like 8pm.


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> 6 wks today- so far no MS- yay- but I totally want to get in bed at like 8pm.

The sleepy thing was my biggest symptom too. I am still going to bed early although I feel much more energy than I did in the beginning. 

Good to hear on the no MS! Here's to wishing you don't get any! :thumbup:


----------



## anmlz86

Hopin- I agree, they are very rude. They should create a pregnancy test that gives uplifting negatives lol. Like, better luck next time type thing haha. It'll be an amazingly long wait, especially for me. We decided to hold off on medicated and assisted attempts until after our wedding, so that'll be Jan 2015. Gotta start it off on the beginning of the year so I can work up to my deductible :) That'll also give me plenty of time to find a new RE to keep me busy. My brother and his family live in VA Beach near the Navy base if not on it. Have a great tww!!

Grateful- Our first roadtrip coming up will be to Kentucky, :) Gotta hit the zoo and botanical gardens for sure. I'm excited to get outta the state for a weekend! Your appt is getting closer!!!

TypeA- Happy Birthday! And good luck tomorrow!!

Luna and Lune- May you have a puke-less first trimester both!!

Thanks everyone!! Good luck and fx'd!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've been kind of down lately about my body being just COVERED in stretch marks. And I mean covered from my boobs, stomach, hips, butt, thighs, even my calves. I found a beautiful quote that made me feel so much better and inspired me to feel proud instead of sad. So I posted it on facebook along with a picture of my marks and I wanted to share both here too in case any of you get them as bad as I did so hopefully you can remember this and not feel so sad. 


A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn.
One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness.
One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me.
It isn't very pretty anymore. Some may even think it's ugly. That's OK.
It was your home. It held you until my arms could, and for that I will always find something beautiful in it.
- Birthmarks by Cassie Fox
 



Attached Files:







Before.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 12









Stretchmarks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## anmlz86

That's awesome Jenna, kudos lady!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I love it Jenna!!! Absolutely love it!!!! They were all made with love from your bundle of joy :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

EDIT: I added a before picture too.



Thank you girls. It was hard to post it but now I just feel so empowered!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna :hugs: YOU are an inspiration!!!!! You truly EARNED those marks, marks of love and safety for your sweet baby boy. 
I've never really understood why some women get stretch marks and some don't, and I don't think anyone really knows why our bodies react differently to expanding in that way. But what I DO know is that you are beautiful just as you are, and that poem is SO beautifully written!!! I also love how she named it birthmarks, as that's what they should truly be called. <3 thank you for sharing this with us, it's SO brave and admirable!
I'm pretty sure I'm older than you but I WANT TO BE JUST LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* YAY for your first appointment! I can't wait to hear all about it! And your trip! We better be getting an update from you today :):):):) 

*TypeA* IUI woot woot! I have faith in your follie, welcome to the 2WW :)

*Grateful* 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: What time is your appointment Monday?

How is everyone else doing, feeling?

AFM, I tried to take another opk last night, but the test came up with an error on the screen, and then I looked in the booklet and it said I can't use that holder anymore - so in order for me to take any more opk's I'd have to buy another box to get the holder to put them in since they're digital. So I just decided I'm not going to do that LOL. I also forgot to temp this morning, which I'm SO bummed about :( I got wrapped up in getting dinner in the crock pot. Ugh! I guess it'd be pointless for me to temp this afternoon at lunchtime wouldn't it?


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - I LOVE LOVE LOVE that! Thank you so much for sharing. That poem made me cry!! How truly beautiful. It's funny because I just read something yesterday that called 'stretch marks' - Badges of Honor. :flower: I posted the whole thing in my journal. I believe they truly are. Draven's little first home will always be beautiful. :hugs:

Hopin - I would just wait until morning. Your temp changes quite a lot during the day which would mess up your chart a bit. Bummer about the OPK's....but heck you don't need em'! You already got a smiley anyways :winkwink: Oh and my appointment Monday isn't until 4:00.

Ldizzy - where are you?? We miss ya!

Momof1 - Your appointment day finally!!!!!! We are all waiting (not so patiently) for an update. Hope your appointment is in the morning!

AFM - Can you believe I am sick AGAIN?! I'm SICK of it! LOL :growlmad: I don't want to be sick for my appointment Monday.....its kinda bumming me out a little today and totally ruining my weekend plans. Stupid germs!!! Go away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Jenna I love that you posted that, I agree you earned each and every one and you have a gorgeous little man to show for it :hugs:

Hopin I would complain to the company about that! Those are really expensive, maybe they'll give you a refund or something.

I hope you feel better soon grateful :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Luna* you know, the manual did say to call some 1-800 # if it happened. Maybe I will do that.

*Grateful* Boo that you're sick, and double Boo that your appointment is so late in the day LOL. I'm going to be going crazy on Monday!! :loopy:


----------



## momof1making2

Hi girls! I have missed you all so much! My appointment won't be until May 25th :( they were over booked buttttttt...... Good news is my ultrasound is MARCH 12TH! Woo hoo! Which is way more exciting in my eyes lol. I need to sit down and get caught up on everyone I feel so out of the loop but anyways glad to be back! :hugs: to all! P.m. while I flew cross country to Cali I read the book "Safe Haven" and it was amazing; anyone who is interested in a good read should pick it up ;)


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> Hi girls! I have missed you all so much! My appointment won't be until May 25th :( they were over booked buttttttt...... Good news is my ultrasound is MARCH 12TH! Woo hoo! Which is way more exciting in my eyes lol. I need to sit down and get caught up on everyone I feel so out of the loop but anyways glad to be back! :hugs: to all! P.m. while I flew cross country to Cali I read the book "Safe Haven" and it was amazing; anyone who is interested in a good read should pick it up ;)

May 25th??!!! :dohh: NOT ACCEPTABLE!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!

Exciting that your ultrasound will already be on Tuesday! I cannot wait to see a pic. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

may 25th?? THAT IS FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRR AWAY LOL! 

Wahoo for the u/s though :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhhhhhhhh I'm SO EXCITED FOR YOUR U/S!!!! Yay, you and Grateful both have big appointments next week, woot woot!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you girls you always make me feel SO good :hugs:


Hopin: I'm sure you are older than me lol but you can be whatever you want when you grow up! And thank you very much that makes me feel really good :) I agree, I'd call the number and complain. You'd be surprised how quick they'll give you free things. I emailed pampers complaining that the pictures on the diapers were misaligned and pretended to be upset about it and I got 2 $10 coupons! Don't temp though it will be wayyyyy off. You may still catch a spike tomorrow morning.

Momof1: The US are wayyyy more fun than the appointments so that's okay! :D

AFM: My sister is moving out today! Thank goodness, its about time we get our home back lol! OH and I are so excited for it to just be us and Draven in here. Love my sister to pieces, but I also love my family time.


----------



## Jenna_KA

It's been a while since I've shared a Draven picture, so here's a video!

Draven chit-chatting away during tummy time! He's quite the talker sometimes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWp_KpCADBw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - he has such a cute little face. Love the little noises too <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## LDizzy30

Awe thanks guys! Baby Kensington has her feeding tube out now and took her first car ride with me Thursday! :) I am doing good,I'm just crossing my fingers and bding like its going out of style. Lol but I did wait a day just for the guys to get bigger and stronger? Did we every figure out if waiting a day would really help? Idk! Oh well, better safe than sorry. :) 
I love the all the baby fruit countdowns and baby pics lately! Lets keep them coming throughout march!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Sooooo I have a question! I'm barely on cd10 & was out to dinner with friends. I went to the restroom & boom .. Creamy cm with dark blood..... Could this be an early O( I have never o'ed this early...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I have heard it is possible to O that early, but I find it odd especially since this isn't a medicated cycle, you know? Was it just that one incident or did it continue?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok Ladies, I decided to share my bump pics from when I was pregnant with DS many moons ago! Haha, it does seem like a long time ago, he turns 6 next month so I'm really feeling how quickly time flies! 
You'll notice a scar that shows up on my belly when I'm standing in front of the Christmas tree. That's because when I was 6 months pregnant I had to have emergency appendix removal. SCARY going under anesthesia while pregnant. Anywho HAPPY SATURDAY! I remembered to temp this morning :happydance: :yipee: but I temped at 7:15am rather than 6:30 so I'm not sure how much that makes a difference? 
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8085/8540964793_8905e1354e.jpg


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy, I'm glad to hear an update from you!! <3 I'm not sure if it's true or not but I practiced the same thing. We skipped a day prior to O so that we could save up his swimmers! FX'd that it worked for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin-it was just that once. I have had O spotting before but that was on medicated cycles & of course not this early on. I usually feel when I'm about to O & this time nothing. I wonder if it me going on this diet & working out like a mad woman that could be throwing my cycle off. 

BTW I love your bump pics. You were tiny.


----------



## luna_19

LDizzy my doctor told us every other day was plenty, this past month we ended up doing two days on one day off because of his work schedule :)

Lei that is strange, do you usually get o spotting?

Hopin those are great pics :) and wow surgery while preg? So scary! Glad everything turned out ok :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Luna not all the time but I have had it a few times but usually on cd13 or 14.. Never this early.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! I may be m.I.a for a bit :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, is everything ok? :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- oh yes :) its about to be fertile time according to FF so I'm taking every opportunity to seduce. DH :haha: 

I'm praying that spotting was a fluke & gonna continue with the bding just in case :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ohhhhhhh :haha: now I get it ;) woot woot!


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Hello ladies! May I join you? I'm 5dpo today and am going nuts already.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Guenhwyvar, welcome! :flower: when do you plan on testing?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, you were TINY! Totally ALLLLL belly!! So lucky <3

Lei, Enjoyyyyyy! :bunny:

Guenhwyvar, welcome!! 

To the newly preggo ladies, how's your symptoms?! Anything?!


Draven turned 2 months yesterday. Here's his official 2 month picture!
 



Attached Files:







100_1649.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Grateful365

Love it Jenna <3- he is already looking so much bigger, wow! Time really flies...

Welcome Guenhwyvar!:flower:


----------



## luna_19

Aw he's just so adorable <3

Hi guenhwyvar :)

Still feeling pretty good here, just the sore boobs, fatigue and hunger :haha:
I can't believe my u/s is in just over a week!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wooo I'm so excited for everyone's US's :D
I miss being able to eat EVERYTHING when I was pregnant! I'm not used to not having a huge appetite anymore it's weird. Enjoy it!! Happy Appleseed!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh, and Grateful happy sweet potato! (Mmmm, sweet potatoes....)


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

Hopin: Af is expected around the 18th so I'm going to TRY and not test until the 17th.


----------



## never2late70

Lei!! Jenna!! I finally found you two! :happydance::happydance:

Hi all you lovely ladies :flower:

Hey ladies my hubby and I are in the final stretch of this dang fund raising!
I took your advice Jenna and shared it in my journal too :thumbup:

I'm gonna share my link on here for anyone who might be moved to help, or another huge help would to share on link via FB, Twitter Whatever!!

Jenna I cannot believe Draven is two months already..dang!

Gosh ladies I'm just so anxious and excited to get going again that I can't even sleep..eeekkk:dohh:

Thank you soooo much!
Prayers and Blessings,
Angie
Here's my link loves!!

www.gofundme.com/24wb98


----------



## Jenna_KA

Angie, I know he's so big already I can't believe how the time is flying! It feels like just yesterday I was peeing on my BFP stick!
It looks like you have a good amount donated so far that's great, its all about being active in spreading the word, I think you'll meet your goal in no time! I've been planning on donating I just had to wait for my car to finish getting worked in so I knew how much I was spending on that (freaking $1100!!!) I'll also post it on my FB for you! I'll try and do that tomorrow :) <3


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies I have been skiing all weekend (on easy trails of course) but I can't handle my excitement for tomorrow ahhhhhhh I get to see my little bean :happydance:!

Jenna-I love Dravens 2 month picture, he's do darn cute!

hopin- I love those pregnancy pictures, I'm totally going to do that!

Welcome to the new comers!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M SO PUMPED ABOUT YOUR APPOINTMENT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome Angie :flower:
I visited your page, and my heart hurts for your story! You guys have been through so much, I wish you nothing but the best. What an amazing amount of donations you've had, from bnb too! That's just fantastic, and really shows how we all band together - we all know what it feels like to struggle!! :hugs: to you and I hope you'll stay on here and keep us updated!!

*Jenna* Oh my goodness, Draven is SO HANDSOME!!! I mean he's just perfect, I just wanna kiss his little cheeks. Growing so fast, I just can't believe it!!! 

*momof1* Yay for tomorrow! I bet you can hardly contain yourself!!! I for one and so excited for you! I can't wait to see pictures.

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

ANGIE :hugs: :happydance: I can't believe how much you have raised!! That is awesome hun!!! :) 

So I don't remember who it was that was telling me about this movie but THANK YOU!!! It was the "odd like of Timothy Green " ... I think it was Allika who told me about it. Well since then I have been trying to find it & every time I try & rent it they NEVER had it.. After 2 months my DH finally found it for me. I was up all night watching it & OMG... The story truly does hit home & I balled just about the whole movie :) DH was even in tears at the end of the movie! When they were reading the letter Timothy wrote to them I just about lost it lol. 

So DH & I dtd yesterday & again it made me spot. I am going to have to attatch my chart again so you all can keep up with what I mean lol. Its so confusing.

GRATEFUL- I cant wait for your appt.!!! Im still team :blue:


----------



## Allika

Yes that was me, Lei! And I balled watching this movie as well! When they bury all their wishes for a child in the yard that's what got me!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* Yes please, post your chart! I am temping for the first time ever so I need a charting buddy :D I don't know what any of it means so I won't really be of much help, but I'm starting to get the hang of it and actually just discovered the FF iPhone app this weekend, so that really helps with the process!!
I really wanna see that movie now...


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! Happy Monday:haha:

Today is like pure torture waiting for my 4 appointment. :dohh: Can't wait to go....I don't know why but along with excited I feel anxious about it! I have no preference on the sex so I can't figure out why I am so anxious. Must just be excitement. I honestly can't remember being s excited for something (except when I saw my first BFP). 

Momof1 - Skiing sounds fun! I can't wait for your appointment tomorrow either! :happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see your little bean! :hugs: What time is your appt? 

How is everyone else doing today? The weekend weather (50's) was fantastic and we even had a little sun which is so long overdue up here in Michigan. Can't wait for some warmer weather and sun - I need some sun!! Still a bit sick with some kind of sinus thing going on....wish it would go away soon. I'm tired of germs!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- Yes that part got me too! I loved the part when they finally let him play soccer cause his parents were cheering him on so much! Ahhh I just loved that movie. I told DH we needed to buy it lol.

Hopin- I am going to have to figure out how to put back on my signature. Im not temping but atleast you all will be able to see where im at in the cycle & all this crazy spotting going on. I would also highly recommend that movie .... especially to anyone who knows the pressure of TTC. 

Momof1- I cant wait for your appt tomorrow :)


----------



## lune_miel

Daylight savings really robbed me of an extra hour of sleep. Work is dragging today. Can't wait to go home and :sleep:

Where is everyone?...waiting for updates!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* I know, I'm so tired too. DH & I spent our entire weekend (literally from the moment we woke up to the moment we went to sleep) ripping out our cabinets, counters, flooring, backsplash - EVERYTHING from our kitchen, so it was not a restful weekend and I'm paying for it!!!

We have a couple of wonderful events today and tomorrow with Grateful & Momof1's ultrasounds, but then we have nothing the rest of the week!!!! It's going to be a slow week.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Lune* I know, I'm so tired too. DH & I spent our entire weekend (literally from the moment we woke up to the moment we went to sleep) ripping out our cabinets, counters, flooring, backsplash - EVERYTHING from our kitchen, so it was not a restful weekend and I'm paying for it!!!
> 
> We have a couple of wonderful events today and tomorrow with Grateful & Momof1's ultrasounds, but then we have nothing the rest of the week!!!! It's going to be a slow week.

Wow you had an ambitious weekend Hopin! DH and I had a VERY lazy weekend...we were not so motivated. We did a little bit of work on Saturday but when Sunday hit.....we sat around ALL day and barely moved. LOL We had zero ambition. Sometimes I guess it's fun to do absolutely nothing. :sleep:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - Your fertility friend chart web link is wrong when you click on the thumbnail. It says "fertilityfriend.cm" instead of "fertilityfriend.com"


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think I fixed it, thank you Grateful!!!

And yes, it was ambitious, but the company that we're having remodel our kitchen wanted $1,500 just to take everything out. We were like no way we can do that ourselves! Saved some cash, well worth it. Though I would've much rather have done what you did all weekend!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:holly:


----------



## Grateful365

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/alycia1997/Its-a-boy_zps0e967d70.jpg​


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omgggg!!!!!!!! I knew it ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Now its name time!! Wahoo!!!! I know grace was around a lot.... why not name his Grayson ;) 


I want a boy now!!!! I just im going to need to get the :bfp: first :haha:


----------



## momof1making2

Ahhhhhhh yay Grateful! A baby boy, :happydance: congratulations! I can't wait to hear the name!


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats grateful!!! That's such great news!!!


----------



## luna_19

congrats grateful! :happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Jenna_KA said:


> Angie, I know he's so big already I can't believe how the time is flying! It feels like just yesterday I was peeing on my BFP stick!
> It looks like you have a good amount donated so far that's great, its all about being active in spreading the word, I think you'll meet your goal in no time! I've been planning on donating I just had to wait for my car to finish getting worked in so I knew how much I was spending on that (freaking $1100!!!) I'll also post it on my FB for you! I'll try and do that tomorrow :) <3

Thank you soooo much Jenna! Wow this thread moves super fast! I will catch up when I get home from work.

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## Allika

Woohoo Grateful, a baby boy! (I knew it) So exciting!!!!!!!


AFM: I am like 5 DPO or something like that. No symptoms. I am pretty sure this is a bust as we had sex the last time Sunday night and I think I ovulated Wednesday morning. Oh well! :(

Also, I am switching REs which sucks because I loved my RE. But they closed their location near where I live and work and so I made an appointment with another RE closer to where I work. His reviews are mixed, so are my feelings. They better not start me from Scratch. Just gimme my Femara and I am good :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Yay grateful! Boys are so awesome.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika said:


> AFM: I am like 5 DPO or something like that. No symptoms. I am pretty sure this is a bust as we had sex the last time Sunday night and I think I ovulated Wednesday morning. Oh well! :(
> 
> Also, I am switching REs which sucks because I loved my RE. But they closed their location near where I live and work and so I made an appointment with another RE closer to where I work. His reviews are mixed, so are my feelings. They better not start me from Scratch. Just gimme my Femara and I am good :)

I'm going to keep my FX'd for you anyway - you NEVER KNOW, and his swimmers can live for up to 4 days from what I understand. It only takes ONE! Love it that we're on the same cycle. 
When is your appointment with your new RE? And how is the new job going?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* Can't wait for your appointment today!! How many beans are there?!?!? SO exciting!!!! :D:D:D What time is it again?

*Luna* Only 6 more days until your u/s too! Can't wiat to see how many beans you have either, I have a sneaky suspicion there's more than one!!! Are you pumped?


----------



## Beautifullei2

MOMOF1 - I cant wait to see you bean :) 


I have a question ladies!!! So DH & I DTD on sunday morning... I wanted to last night but because of his SC being up & down I told him to wait 1 more day to save up.. So we will tonight!!! But I was wondering that if I o'ed yesterday would it be to late?? or if I O today would it be to late? I want soooo bad to have him the greatest gift of life for his birthday & even though we are on break I cant help but obsess over this month! 

I started getting watery cm last night about an hour after I did my work out & even today Im still having it. Also been noticing the O pains


----------



## typeA TTC

I don't think it would be too late!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Not too late at all!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies that temp, is it normal to have a continuous downward slope like that? My temp just gets lower and lower every day, wth?!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> MOMOF1 - I cant wait to see you bean :)
> 
> 
> I have a question ladies!!! So DH & I DTD on sunday morning... I wanted to last night but because of his SC being up & down I told him to wait 1 more day to save up.. So we will tonight!!! But I was wondering that if I o'ed yesterday would it be to late?? or if I O today would it be to late? I want soooo bad to have him the greatest gift of life for his birthday & even though we are on break I cant help but obsess over this month!
> 
> I started getting watery cm last night about an hour after I did my work out & even today Im still having it. Also been noticing the O pains

No I think you can DTD until one day AFTER ovulation and still get a BFP. :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Momof1 - It's your BIG DAY! Can't wait to hear details! :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ladies that temp, is it normal to have a continuous downward slope like that? My temp just gets lower and lower every day, wth?!

Don't worry Hopin, I think its just cuz you haven't temped all month...when you only have a few temps on there, even a 1/10 of a degree looks like a huge downward slope. Once you get more temps on there for a whole month cycle it will look normal. :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

*THANKS* ladies for the input :) 

I agree with gratful, Hopin. It seems a bit harder to tell because we don't know what your pre O temps are. Everyone's are different... for instance before O mine would be about 97 -97.6 . ONce I O'ed they would jump about 98 & stay there until AF was due & they would start dropping. 
When did you O? if you have already O'ed then it could be going down for possible implantation. I had a dip on a few charts between 5dpo-7dpo then a rise the day after. 
FXED for you hun! <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks, Lei :hugs: You ladies mean so much to me, I just don't think you realize!

I got a + opk on CD11 so I'm assuming I O'd CD12. (I started temping the day after the + opk).


----------



## luna_19

Hopin I am so nervous for my u/s!

This is your first month temping right? I think it takes some time to get used to, I didn't't have a clear ovulation pattern my first month even though I did o :)

Lei this month we missed bday on o day but did the days before and after ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Don't be nervous, be excited!!!! :D :D :D :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh and yes it's my first month temping :D And I didn't start until I was halfway through my cycle. So you're right, I need to just calm it down and take a chill pill until my next cycle.


----------



## Grateful365

Luna - I know it's hard not to be anxious, but I agree with Hopin - just be EXCITED! 

Can't wait to hear all about it!! :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

luna - that gives me hope :) Thank you!! I can't wait for your U/S either! Try not to stress hun im sure all will be fine :flower:

Hopin- Luna brings out a good point as well. Once you start temping you will start noticing a pattern. My first month temping looking kind of crazy as well lol :) Are you temping vaginally or orally?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Orally. My thermometer is only for oral temping. I have read that vaginal is more accurate, but I also konw I don't temp at the exact same time every day. WIth saying that, it's normally the same and if it varies, it only varies by about 30-45 mintues.


----------



## luna_19

Vaginal temping is definitely the way to go :) my main problem when I first started was I was getting up too many times during the night which made me pre o temps higher and my post o temps lower, weird I know :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I would invest in a vaginal thermometer. When its done orally its harder to tell how you sleep & of course if you sleep with your mouth open & dont know it, it can cause your temps to be off..
I did it vaginally & I was able to tell a pattern after the first month.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm kind of having a down day today. You know how it goes, this journey is a roller coaster ride. I just keep having thoughts about when I got pregnant with DS. I was 22, unmarried - I certainly wasn't trying to get pregnant either. I remember a week before I found out I was pregnant (which was like, 2 weeks after AF was due- meaning i was probably pregnant when I drank), I was on a camping trip with all of my friends - I drank SOOOO Much and partied all night for like a week. I wasn't taking prenatals (I did after I went to my first doctor's appointment and realized I had to), I wasn't taking care of myself.... and yet, I still got pregnant and stayed pregnant.
It's just SO FRUSTRATING that it can't happen when you're trying. I'm not trying to backup the theory of 'it will happen as soon as you stop trying', because I NTNP for 9 months before I got on Clomid and came on this thread...and I also know plenty of women who decide they are going to "Try" to get pregnant and it happens the first time they try. I also hate this unexplained infertility BS. That's basically just saying "well we have no idea what the hell is wrong with you, but good luck!" UGH!

End rant.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

^^I totally meant to put that in my journal and not on our thread! MY BAD!!!! :blush:


----------



## luna_19

I totally know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> I'm kind of having a down day today. You know how it goes, this journey is a roller coaster ride. I just keep having thoughts about when I got pregnant with DS. I was 22, unmarried - I certainly wasn't trying to get pregnant either. I remember a week before I found out I was pregnant (which was like, 2 weeks after AF was due- meaning i was probably pregnant when I drank), I was on a camping trip with all of my friends - I drank SOOOO Much and partied all night for like a week. I wasn't taking prenatals (I did after I went to my first doctor's appointment and realized I had to), I wasn't taking care of myself.... and yet, I still got pregnant and stayed pregnant.
> It's just SO FRUSTRATING that it can't happen when you're trying. I'm not trying to backup the theory of 'it will happen as soon as you stop trying', because I NTNP for 9 months before I got on Clomid and came on this thread...and I also know plenty of women who decide they are going to "Try" to get pregnant and it happens the first time they try. I also hate this unexplained infertility BS. That's basically just saying "well we have no idea what the hell is wrong with you, but good luck!" UGH!
> 
> End rant.

AWWWW HOPIN :hugs:

I know exactly what you mean! I used to bring this up all the time because with DD I got pregnant the first time I ever slept with her dad. We didnt use protection but he pulled out. Not to mention I was only 19 & he was 21 so we were always drinking & doing stuff we shouldnt have. After I found out I was worried too because of all the drinking. She wasnt planned & caught us by surprise & now that I want one with the man I am going to spend the rest of my life with..... it seems like it cant happen. :hugs: Just know your not alone hun & we are all here for one another. I wish we had answers to all the why? questions we have but at the same time I keep telling myself.... "The big man has a plan for me & its going to be grand... I just have to be patient until he is ready to hand it over! "

I pray for everyone to get their :bfp: !! Wouldn't it just be lovely if we all got them at the same time!!! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It really WOULD BE LOVELY!

Too bad we can't all meet for a darn drink :drunk: and the prego ladies can have a shirley temple :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hahah that would be lovely!!! There was a quote on "The odd life of Timothy Green" that has stuck with me since I watched it, "When two people love eachother, anything is possible." 

I am a strong beleiver of that! I wish I could quote the whole dang movie lol


----------



## Grateful365

"The big man has a plan for me & its going to be grand... I just have to be patient until he is ready to hand it over! "

I agree fully with this Lei....

It's super annoying when people say it.."When it's your time, it will be your time" But I DO believe it. We don't understand WHY it is so hard when we are trying to have a child. I mean it is supposed to be a natural thing, then why so hard for some. Why did it take me 4 years to get pregnant? Why did I have to go through all the emotions and heartache of thinking I would never have a family with children...why did I have to hurt everytime someone found out they were pregnant...why? 

Now that I had this little miracle happen...the best reason I can see as to why it all happened....was to make me a better mother than I may have been otherwise. I COULDN'T have appreciated having a baby like I do today. Sure I would have loved the child and been excited...but I wouldn't be even close to feeling as ecstatic as I do today. I feel grateful with all of my heart and will everyday for the rest of my life for this blessing. I want to be the very best mother to this little boy - over the past 4 years I have come to appreciate this baby more and more and more without even realizing it totally.

So....I believe God is just improving us as mother's by making us wait.....so although it really sucks sometimes...it is a GREAT thing.

Just my thoughts on it...


----------



## Beautifullei2

grateful- I love that too! Even though I am a mother, I had my daughter so young & didnt even know the first thing about be a parent. One thing I lack is patience & with the past 2 years of ttc & 1 year of ntnp..it sure has taught me A LOT of patience. I have learned to appreciae my daughter more than ever & when I finally do get my :bfp: I will care for that baby & love it sooooo much more than I may have before. It would be my miracle baby & even though it hasnt happened yet Im thankful for the baby... It has brought my DH & I closer than ever & made me stronger having to go through all these obsticles!!! I know it WILL happen... it's just a matter of time before it does <3


----------



## momof1making2

my appointment went wonderful today I am measuring at 7 weeks 2 days pregnant with an adorable little bean and the baby's heart rate was :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

YAY!!! :yipee:!!! Any pics to share with us?!?!?!


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> my appointment went wonderful today I am measuring at 7 weeks 2 days pregnant with an adorable little bean and the baby's heart rate was :happydance:

:dance::dance::dance::dance: So glad is went great - yes we want to see pics if you have any to share!!


----------



## momof1making2

I have a pic but no luck uploading from my phone :( I haven't figured out a software that works on my phone yet :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You can always text it to me again if you decide to :)


----------



## luna_19

Glad it went well momof1 :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Here you have it!!!

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8381/8553027558_ff3e26aa27.jpg


AHHHHHH SO SWEET! Momof1 I know you're so relieved and happy that everything is perfect, I am so so so so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Awe look at that little bean! <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1 -- ahhh what a cute little bean! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1: I love your little jumping bean!!!! <3 It's a girl ;)

Grateful: How's your little BOY!!!!??? Any movement yet??

Sorry my post is just short and sweet today. I have a UTI so I'm all cranky because it hurts and I had a really long day lol. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning ladies, I hope everyone is lovely <3

*Momof1*, are you not going back to the doc until May?

*Jenna* I hope you get to feeling better soon, UTI's are not fun :(


----------



## momof1making2

Thank you everyone! :hugs: I think it's a boy, I have a hunch!

Hopin. My appointment is March 25th lol, did I say May?


----------



## momof1making2

Thank you hopin for posting my u/s

Jenna- I hope you feel better UTI's are no fun!

we have a lot of testers coming up! I can't wait to see who gets the next BFP!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yes you did say May and I was realllly confused on why it would take so long for them to see you!! LOL! I will update it now, March 25th is much better :D:D


----------



## Beautifullei2

GGGRRRR I could just punch DH! Last night I was so ready to DTD & he failed me!!! He was not in the mood then got all upset with me for no reason. UGH I feel like this was a bust! 
I checked my cervix last night to & it was high, firm & slightly open so I either missed O or it hasnt happened. :cry:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, bummer :flower: Are you guys better today? - I don't know much about checking your cervix, I've never done that, but is it possible you missed it? What CD are you on & when do you normally O? And when are you going to start temping again?! LOL :haha: I know you're trying to quit all of that. 

I'm really excited for all of the testing coming up, we haven't had many testers the first part of the month so I'm thinking we're due for some :bfp:'s the second half of the month!!! FX'd and :dust: to EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Yay I think I figured out how to upload photos finally, woo hoo!

Lei- I'm so sorry honey I KNOW EXACTLY HOW YOU'RE FEELING! Nothing is harder than wanting a baby more than anything, having a small window of a chance to conceive and hubby not being able (or wanting) to perform. Ugh I'm so sorry your dealing with that (I had to deal with that so many times) I had to make sure to keep it spontaneous and try not to tell him I'm O so he didn't feel pressure, then spice it up! Do you have any fun stuff to play with from your party way back? Or better yet, some sexy negligee to go with it :winkwink: .


----------



## Beautifullei2

I didn't tell him I was around my fertile time. We have just been having spontaneous BD sessions. He was in a bad mood yesterday & when I tried he just didnt seem to be having it (I think he is pms'ing :haha: ) 

according to FF I am on CD 15 today... Around O time when I do checkmy cervix its usually High, Open & soft so I am praying I havent O'ed yet & if I have then hopefully sundays BD was enough.


----------



## luna_19

Jenna hope you feel better soon!

Lei that is so frustrating :hugs: I hope he's more receptive today ;)

Momof1 March is way better than May! ;)

Looking forward to see some more bfps really soon :)


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hi ladies....

I need a little help..can you tell me if you think CD 15 (which is this morning with FMU) is a positive????
 



Attached Files:







CD 13 AND 14.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 2









CD 14 AND 15.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## typeA TTC

I think that's a definite positive. Get to BDing!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

typeA TTC said:


> I think that's a definite positive. Get to BDing!!!

great!!! I thought so too but i hate these stupid test!!! We will be BDing for the next 3 days (maybe longer if he can stand it...hehe)!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Looks + to me KC!! When will this make your test date?

I have to admit I've got the poas itch. Only 6 DPO. That spells trouble for me making it to the 21st LOL but I WILL BE STRONG!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Bd bd bd!!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin -I remember you saying your a poasaholic :haha: I got my faint (had to squint) BFP at 10dpo soooooooo why not poas in 4 days? Lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Don't encourage it! I'm trying to be STRONG here! LOL :rofl: :haha: ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yall are to funny!!! 
I can't offer words of encouragment to not poas because I get that itch starting at 8dpo lol :rofl:


----------



## typeA TTC

I have that itch now at 5dpo!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> Looks + to me KC!! When will this make your test date?
> 
> I have to admit I've got the poas itch. Only 6 DPO. That spells trouble for me making it to the 21st LOL but I WILL BE STRONG!!!!

FF has my test date as the 29th! I soooo hope this is it! I am so over the clomid....


----------



## Beautifullei2

KC - you & I will be testing around the same time! Im testing on DH's birthday which is the 27th :) 

I think its safe to say I haven't O'ed.. I have been getting some serious pains & cramps on my Right side!! Im keeping my FXed that the little twinges I was having on monday were my ovaries just gearing up to O.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Beautifullei2 said:


> KC - you & I will be testing around the same time! Im testing on DH's birthday which is the 27th :)
> 
> I think its safe to say I haven't O'ed.. I have been getting some serious pains & cramps on my Right side!! Im keeping my FXed that the little twinges I was having on monday were my ovaries just gearing up to O.

That will be an awesome b'day present to be positive!!! 

I am feeling a few pains now as well...can't wait to get home to :sex:!!!!

If the 6am was not quite there then the 11:30am one is def there!

updated pic....
 



Attached Files:







CD 15.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Beautifullei2

it will also be our 19th month mark so Im keeping my FXED! eek! :happydance:

That is definately a strong positive. 

Sometimes I wish I could stop what I was doing when I feel the O pains & tell DH to meet me at home so we can DTD lol. :rofl: AHHH wishful thinking


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Me too!! Like right now...I want to run home and BD like crazy!!!!!! I'm so praying this is the month!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, they say you have a better chance of conceiving from BD before O so maybe you just missed it and still caught it from all your spontaneous BD sessions? 

TypeA, if you feel the itch, go for it lol! Just know its wayyy too early


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know what you mean :haha: 
FXed for you hun <3 :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

You know I just noticed even though Im not running this thread we still got 3 :bfp: last month! We have 1 down & 2 more to go!

Allika where are you?? hope all is well

Jenna- Hope you start feeling better ! U.T.I's are no fun at all.


----------



## Allika

Ugh I am so sorry Ladies, this new job keeps me so busy and I am usually sitting behind another person watching! I 6 DPO, no symptoms and not too optimistic we will see! I think I will try to not test before Monday morning but I agree with Hopin, the urge to poas is there!


----------



## anmlz86

Momof1- that's such an awesome picture! So happy for you!

Jenna- hope you feel better soon, uti's just suck.

Good luck and stay strong all those in the 2ww! I know how hard it is to not pee on a stick! FX'd for everyone!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- Fxed for you!
Sorry you been so busy with work...hopefully this weekend you can do something relaxing to take your mind off of poas ;)


----------



## momof1making2

ALLIKA!.........HIIIIIII!!! Yes I agree with Lei..... Maybe a bubble bath and foot rub from dh would relieve some stress ;)


----------



## lune_miel

*Momof1*- Great news about your sticky bean!

Can't wait for more testing!


----------



## Allika

I am not really stressed just busy but that's a good thing. At my old job I sat around bored all day and that made my thoughts wander to very sad things because I was constantly researching TTCing. So the new job while it is busy is quite the blessing! I am not as stressed out about Conceiving as usually!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- that's even better then :) I hate when I'm slow at work cause I would Google everything in the book. This time of year is our busiest so its been nice to make the day fly by :)



So yesterday I was running & hurt my leg.... I went to the doctor today & found out I tore my meniscus. It hurts & I can't stand to have any weight on it which sucks cause I have been working out so shape up for the summer =\


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, that is NOT cool. I hope it heals quickly. Most importantly though, can you still BD?! LOL :rofl: :haha: :holly:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lei, that is NOT cool. I hope it heals quickly. Most importantly though, can you still BD?! LOL :rofl: :haha: :holly:

I hope so too! The doctor said he is going to give it a week & if the pain doesnt lighten up then he will get me to a ortho dr. to set up surgery. :nope:

As for BD'ing.... ugh I swear! DH has not touched me at allll these past few days & its pretty upsetting especially cause im most fertile but what can I do. Last night his DD' mom called & she managed to piss him off. :shrug: Its just had me in this debbie downer mood cause I feel like im not doing something wrong.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh no!! I really hope you don't end up needing surgery. I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for you!!!

I'm bummed that DH seems disconnected, I'm sure his drama with DD's mom doesn't help that situation either. Try takling to him about it, hopefully he'll snap out of it!! :hugs:

I am dragging today, stayed up too late last night and then had to get up early to get dinner in the crock pot. Really longing for my bed & warm covers right now!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I hope not either especially cause I just had to have one last month. Not something I can really afford right now. Im really hoping its a small tare & can heal by itself. 

I tried to last night but he just gives me this blank stare look & doesnt say anything. That just seems to make it worse cause I feel like im talking to a brick wall lol. :haha: 

I know how you feel.. this time has really thrown me off. I could use my bed right about now too :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hi everyone - hope everyone is doing well.

Lei - So sorry to hear about your leg and also the stress with DH. I'm sure the tear will heal well and that the stress with DH will pass. Maybe he is just in a FUNK or something....it happens. :wacko:

Jenna - Hope you are feeling better very soon :hugs: 

Excited to get to next weeks testing so we can celebrate some more BFP's together. There is nothing better! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Seriously this thread is being super quiet! There's just nothing going on with us right now!! *AND IT'S MAKING IT REALLY DIFFICULT FOR ME TO NOT GO POAS!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Now that I got that out of my system, I'd like to know how the preggo ladies are doing?! Anyone having any ms? Bump pics to share? Grateful, have you felt baby kick? I know it's early for that but thought I'd ask anyway.

*Luna* 4 more days!! :D

*Guenhwyvar* Are you still waiting to test until the 17th?


----------



## Beautifullei2

*DON'T POAS!!! DON'T DO IT!! NOOOO DON'T DO IT!!!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  *:winkwink: :happydance: :happydance: :blush:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:rofl: :haha: Thank you LEI! I needed that.
Last night DH & I were laying in bed about to go to sleep and I was confessing to him that I'd probably want to start testing tomororw (which would now be today) and he was completely confused by that. He was like..."Why? Your period isn't due until next Thursday.." hehe they just don't get it but then again he's right, I'm just being so impatient! I'm so glad the weekend is just around the corner to dristract me!!!


----------



## Allika

I am right there with you Hopin! Wanting to Poas but holding back on it also symptom spotting but at this point I think my nerves are playing tricks on me. Also I am obsessed over the idea of having twins. Lei, you had this to right?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika I'm so obsessed with that too!! I don't know why!!!! I know I would be overwhelmed if I had twins but for whatever reason, I have been thinking about it NON STOP!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

HOPIN & ALLIKA--- DONT POAS!!!! Think about Rainbows & Flowers :haha: Try & focus your time on something else so you don't cave in! Ahhh things would be wonderful if we thought like a man in this TTC business! They make it seem so easy!

Allika- yes!!! As crazy as it sounds I really wouldn't mind twins :) Especially if I get lucky & get a boy & girl :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

omg you guys are crazy! My doctor likes to remind me every time I see him that I have a 10% chance of clomid twins and it's got me terrified! I'm so scared that they'll find two in there on Monday.

I'm starting to get a bit of a nauseous feeling if I wait too long in between eating. I'm currently stuffing myself with my first morning snack to try to get rid of it...I predict I'll be full on puking within a week :wacko: Also I'm just so tired. I took an afternoon nap on Tuesday which really helped, yesterday I didn't and I could barely stay up until 9 :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

One of us *HAS* to have twins!!!! :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Luna, you don't want twins? I think the realistic side of me knows I don't either but for some reason it's all I've been fantasizing about lately!

and *YES LEI*!!!! :twingirls: OR :twinboys: OR :oneofeach:!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

It probably doesn't help that I've been following someone on here since she got her bfp who is pregnant with twins and she's had a really rough time. I'm sure I would be fine as I'm already healthy and in good shape but I really would prefer not to have such a high risk pregnancy...not to mention I have no idea how in the world I would deal with two babies at once :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

I agree Lei! I want someone to have twins!

I wished for twins too because I am getting older and wanted a 2 for 1. LOL :haha:

Ok...since the thread is so quiet and SOME OF US are getting ANTSY and wanting to POAS.....I am posting a funny story in my journal to share if anyone wants to read. MIGHT distract your thoughts atleast for a few minutes! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You're right Luna, multiples pregnancies are much more high risk. My OB was cautious about Clomid for that reason alone. But they are still such a blessing! Twice the blessing! Was your friend shocked to have twins? Are they identical or paternal? Tell me more tell me more! :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

If I don't get twins when I get my :bfp: I plan to TTC right after since its taken us so long!


----------



## luna_19

Hopin4ABump said:


> You're right Luna, multiples pregnancies are much more high risk. My OB was cautious about Clomid for that reason alone. But they are still such a blessing! Twice the blessing! Was your friend shocked to have twins? Are they identical or paternal? Tell me more tell me more! :haha:

She has pcos and wasn't ovulating even on clomid, had ovarian drilling done, ovulated naturally for one cycle then was put on clomid 100mg and had two mature follies and ended up with twins :) Her hubby likes to remind her how lucky she was to only have two because his super sperm will impregnate anything :haha:

I know my chances are not as high because I was only on 50mg, which reminds me I think I read in your journal you took 100mg this month? Was there a reason your doctor decided to put your dose up?


----------



## momof1making2

I wanted twins :( I hope someone on here gets them! 
Hopin- No Ms here just sore bbs, p.s. I can't wait for you to poas! :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hehe That's hilarious :haha:

Yes, I am on 100mg. Back in November when I was on 50mg, I only produced one follicle. Honestly, my doctor was pretty much telling me that it probably wasn't going to be my round. Of course it DID end up in a :bfp: even though it didn't last. But she thought it best to up my dosage this time to give me more than one follicle, in hopes that at least one will mature.
If I don't get my :bfp: this cycle I'm going to request to go back down to 50mg. The side effects have been way worse this time around for me!! Hot flashes like you WOULDN'T BELIEVE!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

I wouldn't mind twins as well but my husband is against it! I am up to 150mg this month and he keeps asking, "how much does the risk for twins go up again". haha! I have I have 1 friend that just had twin girls and another friend preggo with twin boys! It's crazy! I would prefer a boy and a girl and at this point even take tripplets if I could get preggo this month and be done with the clomid!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hehe That's hilarious :haha:
> 
> Yes, I am on 100mg. Back in November when I was on 50mg, I only produced one follicle. Honestly, my doctor was pretty much telling me that it probably wasn't going to be my round. Of course it DID end up in a :bfp: even though it didn't last. But she thought it best to up my dosage this time to give me more than one follicle, in hopes that at least one will mature.
> If I don't get my :bfp: this cycle I'm going to request to go back down to 50mg. The side effects have been way worse this time around for me!! Hot flashes like you WOULDN'T BELIEVE!

well hopefully you won't need to worry about another round ;)
I didn't have hot flashes at all, it's weird! I just had to pee all the time and ended up with a horrible headache...I can't imagine how bad it would have been on double the dose!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Luna, that would just be amazing if I didn't have to worry about another round <3 <3 <3

It's funny, on 50mg the only side effect I had was the headaches, but I learned to take it at night and that fixed that. So yeah, 50mg is way better - at least for me. Some women have no side effects whatsoever!


----------



## never2late70

Well Now that I am an IVF'er my chances of twins are really high..lol
I had a dream that I had triplets though..:dohh:

Praying all of our dreams come true!!

~Angie


----------



## Allika

I caved. Lol. BFN of course


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Angie* I just checked your website out, you're doing great! Well on your way to your goal!!! <3

*Allika* Awe <3 way too soon, but you already know that :haha: Hope you feel better at least getting it out of your system. When are you trying to hold off until next?!

*Jenna* You've been quiet, how are you feeling?

*Lei* How is your leg?

*Luna* 3 days!!! :yipee:

Can't wait for all of the testing and appointments we have next week! We have 5 testers in the next week. Wouldn't that be fantastic if they were all :bfp:????? FX'd and :dust: to all. 
I know I'll make it through the weekend at least without poas, we have a very busy weekend. Tomorrow morning is our town parade for St. Patty's Day, followed up with a festival. We'll go straight from that to my DS last basketball game of the season, so it's a busy day tomorrow. No big plans Sunday but it's supposed to be nice weather so hopefully we'll be outside playing.
Anyone else have anything fun going on?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Goodmorning Ladies :flower:

Hopin- The leg is still the same. I thought the pain would have eased up a bit but its still hard to walk on. When I put weight on it, it shoots a sharp pain & then gives out on me. 

As for the weekend we plan on taking the kids bowling tomorrow. Not sure how I will do that lol.. I may just sit on the floor & roll it :rofl: 


So I checked my cervix again yesterday & its closed. I really hope that I O'ed on monday or tuesday (which is what im assuming.) Usually after I O my cervix gets firm & on the days it was between soft & firm.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

When is the last day you BD, Lei? FX'd for you!!! <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

sunday morning :cry:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I can't handle the quietness on this thread lately. It's driving me wacko! :loopy: So glad we have things going on next week!


----------



## Grateful365

I agree ... too quiet! I will be glad for all the activity next week. I have nothing much to say today! LOL 

Will be spending the weekend doing home and car repairs so dreading that a little bit, but still glad for the weekend to be here!

Today is going so slow...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I just wanna curl up in bed and go back to sleep :sleep::sleep:


----------



## luna_19

Just eating some pretzels so I don't puke over here :haha:


----------



## anmlz86

Good luck lune, hope you don't get sick. 

Lei- hope the leg gets better. Were you given any pain meds? 

Allika- hope the test was just done too early and you'll get a surprise!

Hopin- how's the not POAS going for you? The itch still there? :)

Grateful- hope things are going great for you! 

AFM- have a new fertility doc appt April 5th so yay! It'll be interesting to see what he says. I've got an itching to go somewhere this weekend, hopefully the boy will get the hint lol.

Good luck and FX'd for everyone!! Hope everyone has a great weekend and he weather stays nice :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

anmlz- No .. he really didn't do much.. Just said I tore my meniscus & to stay off my leg so it can heal! I work as an M.A in a clinic so its IMPOSSIBLE to stay off my leg.. no crutches, no ace wrap, no pain meds... he did recommend iburprofen for pain which ISNT helping at all =( 

I actually called them earlier to see if he can recommend something better because I dont want to be like this all weekend.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

anmlz86 said:


> Hopin- how's the not POAS going for you? The itch still there? :)
> 
> AFM- have a new fertility doc appt April 5th so yay! It'll be interesting to see what he says. I've got an itching to go somewhere this weekend, hopefully the boy will get the hint lol.

hey there! oh yeah that itch is more like an all over rash at this point - LOL - :rofl: :haha: but I'm NOT going to do it. At this point I feel like I may as well wait until AF is late.. we'll see if I'm singing that same tune on Monday LOL!

I'm glad I got to put an update on the front page for you!! :) Keep us posted on that, April 5th will be here before you know it!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Luna* what time is your appointment Monday?


----------



## luna_19

11am pst :)

I don`t know how much info I`ll get at that time though, I might have to wait for all the details when I see my doctor again the week after.


----------



## never2late70

Happy Friday Lovelies! Thinking about you all! :hugs:

Hopin: I'm doing ok doll, just trying to convince myself that it is ok, if we don't meet are goal in 2 weeks. I can wait another 3 months for our donor to get back from summer vacation..Heck I've been waiting for years :dohh: ha!

Jenna where are you? Hope you're feeling better. Dang UTI :growlmad:

Lei I think sitting while you bowl will be very entertaining for the people around you. Consider it a public service..HAHA!

Well I'm at work so I guess I better, well, work..:dohh:

Prayers and Blessings,
Angie


----------



## anmlz86

Lei- I would have thought pain meds and some sort of support bandage/wrap that has stabilizers on it. But you can never tell what some docs are thinking unfortunately. Hopefully you'll get something effective for it. Kind of hard to stay immobile when you have an active job. You can always ask for the contraption for kids at he bowling alley that helps them direct the ball :)

Hopin-how many more days do you have until AF is expected? Don't scratch the rash, it'll only get worse!! :) you can do it!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thursday is 14 DPO - so that's when I'll be testing if AF hasn't shown yet (assuming I don't cave before that)!!!! FX'D!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thursday is 14 DPO - so that's when I'll be testing if AF hasn't shown yet (assuming I don't cave before that)!!!! FX'D!!!!

oooohhh exciting!!


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hi ladies...

First time logging back on to BabyAndBump in a many months...

We FINALLY decided to try IUI this month on March 4th (Clomid 150mg days 5-9, Follistim 125mg injections, & then HCG trigger on 3/3, plus two 2,500 HCG injections in the days immediately following IUI 3/5 & 3/6...)

My Beta is scheduled for Wednesday March 20th (I am already armed with Dollar Tree tests as I tested the HCG shots out of my system, & am now waiting to see a bright line... so far, today I had a faint faint faint line, but my urine was also extremely diluted...) 

I apologize for jumping on so late, I truly hope you do not mind; but with the test coming up on Wednesday... & how supportive this site, & everyone on it has been to me in the past... I figured a little extra encouragement & the feeling of, "I'm not alone," might really help as it has in my past (failed) attempts at TTC. 

I do have a, "good feeling," about this IUI... so many mature follies, plus my RE confirmed that I did in fact OV with ultrasound & bloodwork on 3/6.

P.S. Also been dealing with a very uncomfortable bought of OHSS... not severe, but enough that I am bloated, pain here & there... etc...

Thank you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome Mums! :flower:
So you already have a line?! That's fantastic! Keep us updated on how those tests progress, and don't apologize for jumping in :) You're welcome to stay :hugs:!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*typeA* Halfway there! :D


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Mums! I will have everything crossed for you - keep us updated!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Mums :flower:


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Thank you all so much for the positive response! :hugs:

I will certainly keep you updated... 

...only (a grueling) 5 more days until my Beta. I can use these Dollar Tree tests all I want, but until my RE gives me the word, I feel like I am sitting on pins & needles! 

Thank you again - this is exactly why I love this community so much!

I am going to breathe a little easier knowing that I have some friends in my corner!

Wishing you all the best! <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ahhhh a sigh of relief!! Doctor called in pain meds & I have a m.r.I in the morning to see how bad I tore it & he also gave me a knee brace :) 

Angie - dhs already making jokes about being an old lady & doing granny shots lol. It should be fun tomorrow! 

I can't wait for all the ladies to test next week!!!! Eeeekkkk :)

Hi mums :hugs: got my Fxed for you doll!!! :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wowza, I finally caught up! 

Lei, STOP HURTING YOURSELF!!!!!!!! It seems like you keep having stupid things wrong, do I need to wrap you with pillows?! How long will it take to get the MRI results? As for the bowling, just bring a chair with wheels and you'll be good to go! And it sounds like you O'd Monday or Tuesday like you were hoping and in that case BDing Sunday morning would be perfect! Let the TWW (or more like 1WW since nobody can wait the full 2 weeks) begin!

Hopin, your temps are looking good!! Now lets see if your temp stays up and leads to a great BFP :)

Mums, WELCOME! :flower:

Allika, how many DPO are you??? It's probably just too early :)

Grateful, I just fixed my car last week. Cost me $1100!!! I about crapped myself. Had to be done though and it's running soooo much better now.

Luna, I hope your MS doesn't get too bad. Are you able to control it well enough?

Angie, I posted your site on my FB again I wish I could do more to help!

AFM, my UTI is starting to get better finally. I had to go back to the doctors because the antibiotics they gave me weren't working. We've been trying to lay low around here because we just got a cut in our income so we've been staying home and I'm stiiiillllllll job hunting. ](*,) Luckily staying home so much means our home is SUPER clean because I have nothing else to preoccupy myself! I even managed to deep clean the car today for the first time in.... too long. I have my wisdom teeth surgery coming up on the 20th, sooo not looking forward to that but I'll be glad to have it over with. It just so happens that in that SAME day MIL will be coming in from Florida to stay with us for a week and Draven finally gets to meet his abuela! But as for tonight I'm going to watch some of The Cosby Show on hulu and enjoy myself a niiiice biiiiig glass :wine: (so nice to be able to have some again)
 



Attached Files:







FB.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## never2late70

Awe Jenna! Thank you! Im so overwhelmed with you bnb lovelies <3 so many donations. So many sharing our link!! Sharing the link is a huge help! Ive had 2 bnb donations today and 3 the other day...so blessed to have you!


----------



## Jenna_KA

You've been through such a journey Angie I can't help but think this will finally be it. It's just one last GIANT hurtle to get over but luckily you have so many people standing behind you!


----------



## never2late70

And you've been with me from day one on here <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I'm glad your uti is getting a little better.... That stinks that the first set of antibiotics didn't work. Wahoo for finally getting your teeth pulled... I so need to get mine but have been a huge procrastinater. Luckily you will have your mil there to help with your precious baby boy while you recover :)

Hahahaha YES pillows!!!!!! Lots of them :rofl: I swear if it isn't one things its another. I should have the results by Monday since I'm going tomorrow... Fxed at least! 

& here's to hoping that we caught the egg.... I'm trying to keep a positive attitude but I won't hold my breath to it since it seems we were so off. 

Angie if you don't mind I would like to share it on my fb wall as well :)


----------



## never2late70

Please please do!! Thank you!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna good to see you're back!! And I'm glad you're starting to feel better too. That sucks that you have to get your teeth pulled, that's not fun but it has to be done!! And I agree with Lei, it's a good thing your mil will be there to help out while you recover!!

Lei I'm glad your doctor finally starting taking some action!! How was bowling?! Let us know how your MRI went. 

AFM, it's realllllly hard not to test. That's about all I have. 
Happy Saturday!


----------



## momof1making2

HOOLLLYYY MMMOOOooooLLLYYYY I had a lot of catching up to do with my favorite bnb ladies :holly: .:haha: can I just say you are my FAVORITE ladies.... shhhh don't tell the other threads I'm on :-$ , but it's SOOOOO true! OK so I had to use a piece of paper to remember everything I wanted to say and I apologize now for the long post:flower:.

Jenna- Three words... YAY FOR WINE!!!!!!!! :wine: also, thank god the UTI has eased up! What a week for you love, UTI, teeth pulled....... poor thing :hugs:

Grateful- Any baby kicks yet? I felt DD around this time. I may have told you my trick but if not I'll say it again, I laid on my back and pressed a flashlight against my belly in different spots while poking around with my finger. After doing that for a while I finally felt a little kick :happydance: there is nothing in this world that can compare to the feeling of your baby moving around inside you; something only us mommies get to experience :cloud9:

Lei- You poor thing :wacko: it is one thing after another for you :dohh: I really hope your leg feels better!!!! Question...... if I remember correctly didn't you say you kind of wanted another girl when you get pregnant, or am I completely wrong lol?

Hopin- I'm sorry I'm probably not suppose to say this and am the only one on here that will but :test: lol. WHY NOT? Worse thing that will happen is it will say no and you will have to poas again the next day, right? Besides you are a poasaholic so why not :haha:. I'm sorry I probably shouldn't say that but FREAKING-A I'm excited for you!!!!!!!!! and tomorrow you will be 10 DPO, technically your HCG only needs to be at a 6 to show on a frer so why not :blush: :haha: but........ if you wait till later I'll understand too :haha: OK I have calmed down now :rofl:

Anmlz- I'm so happy that you are going to get back into the swing of things, fxed for you :hugs:

Never2late- I saw Jenna's link so I am going to click on it today and donate, GL HONEY!!!! fx fx fx fx fx

Luna- GL at appnt Monday , cant wait to here how it goes.

Lune- WHERE DID YOU GO ??:shrug:

Mums- Welcome to our family! Fx your line gets darker and darker :flower:


----------



## momof1making2

Now AFM :haha:
Soooooo OH and I dtd last night and these progesterone suppositories dry me up ( they said they would... blah) so when OH was finished he noticed some chafing on his "member". I went pee shortly after and there was light spotting in my panty liner. I got so scared I didn't know if it was me or from him because he said he had a little bleeding but unfortunately I never got to see it on him. (TMI alert) I'm really bloated right now and OH has a little buddah belly.... he was on top and his belly was pushing into my belly and I had to stop a couple times to catch my breath because our stomachs were pushing into each other so much. Then with the spotting after I was thinking" OH NO could that pushing on my belly have started a MC, or am I reading to much into this)? EEK I don't know what to think, and of cource it's Saturday so I cant call my doctor :shrug:. Also, Oh wont go down on me anymore :growlmad:, since I started the suppositories it grosses him out, but I always "clean up" first. It's not fair, he gets his cookie but I don't get mine:nope: UGH!!!


----------



## never2late70

Thank you sooo much!
Your second post had me laughing my but off:haha:
Happy Saturday!!


----------



## anmlz86

Momof1- Oh I totally understand with the suppositories!! If my fiancee wanted any I told him he'd have to jump on it before I put it in because they're just soo friggin messy! It pretty much was a no-sex 2ww because he'd get involved in his video game and completely forget about the hoo-hoo pills lol :) I think you should have enough cushion in your uterus that any pressure shouldn't cause a MC. Here's a crazy thought, but maybe since the suppositories dry you up maybe you experienced some slight chaffing as well...Couples that chaff together stay together, hehehe :)


----------



## momof1making2

Awwww anmlz your post just made me smile from ear to ear , thank you for that! :laugh2:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies I'm at the doctors & just wanted to update y'all that on top of the torn meniscus I also fractured my knee. :( they have me waiting here until they get ahold of my doctor so they can figure out where I go from here. 

I'll catch up here in a bit ...just wanted to let y'all know how the MRI went.


----------



## luna_19

momof1 I think it's really common to have some spotting after sex when you're preg. I'm sure everything is fine :hugs:

actually we dtd for the first time since my bfp a few days ago and afterwards when I went into the bathroom to clean up I was actually saying "spotting after sex is normal" in my head over and over again :haha:

oh Lei a fractured knee! that's not good :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I tested. Bfn :( ugh!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1 you're toooootally fine! That little peanut has SOOOO much protecting it! DH's buddah belly wasn't near enough to hurt it. Spotting is absolutely normal! 

Lei, its FRACTURED?!?! Omg :dohh: That's it... I'm sending you enough pillows to surround yourself twice. Hopefully they'll just cast it and call it good with out surgery :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol Hopin!!! You're wayyyyyy too early doll! Hahaha!!!! Looking at your temps you JUST o'd. Silly head :)


----------



## luna_19

9 dpo is still early hopin :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Actually...I could be going crazy but I swear there's a TINY tint of a line there. Please tell me if you think I'm losing my mind. Posting a pic in my journal in a few. BE HONEST!!!


----------



## Grateful365

A lot going on this weekend I cannot keep up!

Jenna - So glad your feeling better! Ouch on having to get your teeth pulled but I agree cool that your MIL will be there to help out if needed. Yes, car repairs suck....just had $700 of repairs and car is in the shop again today for another $250. :cry: Water softener quit too. LOL :nope:

Hopin - I'm going straight to your journal after this post....your making me get all excited from your last post about a possible line. BUT even if there isn't....WAY WAY WAY to early....SILLY!!! :rofl: You know many people don't even have implantation until like days 7-10. :winkwink:

Lei - Awwww this sucks. I agree we are gonna have to bubble wrap you and keep you safe! We don't want you to keep geeting hurt! :wacko:

Momof1 - I wouldn't worry about the spotting. Sex during pregnancy is normal so I am just sure everything is just fine:hugs: No I haven't felt ANY kicks yet! I get a few 'weird' pressure feelings in there but no distinguishable kicks. I may have to try your trick!

Lune - Come back! We need to know how your doing! :hugs:

Luna - How are you feeling?

Lots of testing this next week!! Yeay!!


----------



## luna_19

I've definitely entered the I feel sick if I'm not eating or just eaten stage :/ my seabands arrived just in time yesterday, I can't decide if they're helping yet


Hopin I posted in your journal too but I think that's a bfp :)


----------



## anmlz86

Oh ladies, I thought I'd share my goofball moment of the day. After having only 1 drink and sitting here watching Breaking Dawn Part 1, the first thought that enters my head is "If Edward can get Bella pregnant, it's gotta happen for me...":dohh: Yep, I am totally entering blonde thinking here lol...wouldn't mind having some of those genes I'd tell ya though hahaha!!:rofl:


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump...?> I looked at your HPT with a program an done a Enhance Photo with New Layer Adjust an then done a Invert. I think could see a little bit of a line. I can't be 100% sure but I think seen a verrrry faint line.

Good Luck....


All others good luck on getting a BFP soon or the 1's that has already gotten a BFP may you have a HH9M.. 


Grateful.. Take Care an Congrats on the little blue..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- that post cracked me up!!!!! DH has a little belly & I always give him a hard time when he's on top cause sometimes I can't breath :rofl: he will stop & say "I'm doing it again, huh" & then I have to take a deep breath lmao!! :haha: !!! As for him holding out on you....shoot you should be on strike when it comes to him lol. I have no experience with the suppositories, what are they for? 
GIRL????? I would love one for the dress up part but dh & I each have girls & I think he's more afraid of being the only guy in a house full of 4 women :haha: we talked about wanting a boy since neither one of us have one but i honestly want a boy & girl with him. We will be riding around like the Brady bunch lol jk!!! When we first got together he would always tell me he wanted 7 kids so since we each have a girl...plus 2 more in the future plus our 2 fur babies.... 6 is close enough :winkwink:


Grateful & Jenna - I know I need to be wrapped in something lol. Everyone keeps asking "how the heck does someone fracture their knee?" My response is simply "leave it to my clumsy ace to do anything" :rofl: 


Anmlz - haha I always think about stuff like that... Or when a friend told me she was using fertilty friend so she wouldn't get pregnant & ended up getting pregnant lol. I'm like damn can I just have an oopsie like that lol. 

Hopin - I'm horrible at linr spotting plus my phone won't let me zoom in :( if there is a line I pray it only gets darker for you hun :hugs:


Allika- did you cave & test too or you holding out ?

Luna - I hope that doesnt last to long hun :hugs:

I can't wait until next week to see all the :bfp: rolling in!!!


I just remembered that I took off work this Friday to go with DD on a field trip for school to the zoo! She has been so excited about it but now I'm wondering how the heck I am going to be able to walk around all day. DH told me not to go but DD has been so thrilled & counting down the days since I told her I was going, I can't let her down.

Sorry the post is so long lol I had to catch up with everyone :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok, now that I've tried to move on from the possibility of the bfp it's time for me to catch up with you lovely ladies :)

*momof1* I'm certain you're A-OK!!!! I would venture to say that it is solely related to the sexy time you had. You haven't seen anything since, right?

*Lune* Yeah, where are you?!?!??!??

*Luna* I'm sorry that you've been feeling sick :( it's one of the not fun parts of pregnancy. Hang in there!!

*anmlz* :haha: you crack me up!!!

*biggerfamily* Haha, thanks :) Hope you're well.

*Lei* Bless your heart, you just can't catch a break!! No pun intended ;) :haha: :rofl:. You could probably do the field trip if you had crutches?? Keep us posted on how everything's going. I feel for you!!

*Luna* 2 days!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!! :hugs: to all!!! <3


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump...?> I'm doing OK, I guess you could say. I've had bad spring allergies for the last couple of days which is awful. DH has been sick with the flu so I've been stuck on the couch for a while no bed. :-( but today he was feeling better so hopefully back in my bed soon.


----------



## momof1making2

Thanks for all the support girls it never showed again do I am going to blame it on sexy time and I'm taking your above girls I'm on BD STRIKE :haha: lei- the supps are awful! They give you progesterone to help make sure your pregnancy stays and doesn't result in MC I would give details but it would gross everyone out. I can't wait to be done with them.......TWO WEEKS! I feel same as you, boy and girl :). Maybe you'll have twins (one of each) fx :haha:

Sooooo it hit me today :( ugh NAUSEA, IT WAS AWFUL! I couldn't eat anything today, I thought I was free and clear. I was never sick with dd; oh and my sense of smell is crazy, everything smells funny and makes me gag. Praying tomorrow is better!

Speaking of tomorrow. Hopin- Ahhhhhhhh I'm so excited, I'm coming on here first thing in morning,I hope you wake up early lol :haha: :test:

Goodnight everyone :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Sorry again for stupid predict-text mistakes from my darn phone :dohh:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ohhhhhhh okay! As crazy as it sounds I'm still curious lol. I think its so amazing how our bodies work :) ... Me & my body are about to exchange words cause its not being so amazing right now :haha:

At least you only have 2 weeks lefts though :D then your hunny can get down to business :winkwink:

TWINS <3 a girl can only dream! I wouldn't mind it at all :) may be overwhelming but I know my family would step in to help. My mom took off 6 weeks to help me with DD when she was born & I loved it. I'm sure DH would want me to be a stay at home mom after that :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1, I'm curious too lol. I've never had to do them.

Lei, you can rent crutches from pharmacies. Just do that! How fun, is this your first time chaperoning a field trip? I can't wait until Draven gets older and has field trips, I remember those being the BEST days!


----------



## lune_miel

I have been here, just lurking, reading about all your adventures!

I still have one more week til my 1st appt! :hissy:

I also have no MS, just hyper sensitive smell that catches some queasiness.

*Momof1*: So sorry it has kicked in for you :growlmad:

POAS today, *Hopin*?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Happy MANGO to Grateful!

Happy SWEETPEA to Luna!


I just realized we have a lot of preggo ladies in here! Is it 4 so far?? Lovin it! I can't wait for all of you to pop your little babies out so I can see their little faces! <3 Then Draven will have some BNB friends too! :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh, and Momof1- how are you feeling today?? Any better?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lune- hopefully it flies by! I test the week you go for your appt so it may go by slow for both of us!

Jenna - luckily dh had some from when he had surgery but I am getting so frustrated using them. As for the field trip, yes its my first time chaperoning & I can't wait. DD is always talking about her friends so I look forward to putting faces with their names :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've never had to use crutches, I can't imagine what a pain they must be >.<


----------



## never2late70

My stupid laptop broke so im on my phone..will catch up more tomorrow, wanted to pop in real quick to let Lei know im thinking about her..good gravy that must hurt.
Hopin sorry for the bfn :(

Have a great Sunday loves and thanks so much for sharing our link!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning Ladies! How is everyone doing today?

Guen - Did you test yet?

Luna - Can't wait to hear about your first ultrasound!!! :happydance:

Lots of testing this week, can't wait! Have a quick business trip to Georgia this week but I'm not gonna miss the testing!!


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hello ladies...

Checking in as I am obviously DYING to get to my Beta test at the FE's office on Wednesday... only 2 days away now!

Wanted to share this with you as I have not been able to hold back; I found one FRER in my cabinet yesterday, so I went ahead with it. I had allowed myself to sleep in until noon yesterday (oh my goodness, was THAT a lovely indulgence!) so, test #1 dated yesterday 3/17 is technically my SMU...

I went & bought more FRER yesterday... 

This morning, 3/18, not even 24 hours after my first FRER, I did a second test, using SMU again...

Looks to me like the line might be getting darker?? 

I have attached a photo showing a completely unedited photo of the two tests side by side, then a simple grey-scaled image, then an inverted image.

I am PRAYING the line will be even darker tomorrow morning; then my Beta test on Wednesday I hope will confirm a nice hCG level!

I could use any prayers, positive vibes, good thoughts, etc!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/lizkfloersch/Desktop.jpg


----------



## Grateful365

Mums - I'm so happy for you! :happydance::happydance:

The line DOES look darker on the 18th. Is this your first BFP? 

I will be praying that your beta numbers are great!!!!!!!:hugs: I bet your just so excited!!


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Grateful, thank you! :hugs:

This would be my first BFP, so I am still skeptical... skeptical, but thinking GOOD THOUGHTS! I know how sensitive those FRER tests can be... but my 10,000 trigger was around 6pm on 3/3, IUI around 10am on 3/4... so I am hoping that tomorrow's line is even darker (considering I tested the darn trigger out of my system with those Dollar Tree tests...)

I don't know why I just cannot wait until Wednesday for my Beta... I know I might be driving myself up the wall with these FRER tests! :wacko:

I will report back with tomorrow morning's test for sure; I am a programmer/graphic designer by day, so putting together the three tests side by side like I did today's tests will be a quick thing for me to do.

Eeeee I am so excited/nervous/hopeful I don't know what to think!

Grateful, I am glad you think the line looks darker... I don't want to get a case of "line eye" I have read about. :blush:


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies!
Sorry for bfn hopin but keep :test: testing :test: there is still time honey!!!!
Lei- How are you adjusting, ugh crutches :hugs: :hug: :hugs: ?
This week is full of testers YAHOO!

So I guess you can say I'm feeling better, I figured out the trick to feel better; DON'T STOP EATING :HAHA: . I am seriously going to get so fat because if I'm not eating I start feeling nauseated again.

hopin- My prenatal appointment is now April third. I had to change it because I have a daycare child starting that day :(


----------



## momof1making2

Mums congratulations! That definitely looks like one healthy BFP!!! :HAPPYDANCE:


----------



## momof1making2

Oh my gosh Luna u/s day! Yay can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## luna_19

congrats mums!

ugh it's twins, I'm so scared...hubby thinks it's great :haha:


----------



## momof1making2

TWINS!!! AHHHHHHHHH, HORRAY OMG OMG I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU, finally someone having twins! This is so wonderful! :twins:


----------



## momof1making2

Post a picture!!!!


----------



## luna_19

you can't really see much because it's so early, this is the one with the two sacs. She did see heartbeats on both though :)
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-18 11.47.59.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Momof1 - Thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed for a darker line tomorrow, & healthy hCG levels on Wednesday!

Luna - thank you, & oh my gosh! Twins!!! My FE has been concerned about the same thing for me... so... we shall see! Twins would be a blessing but that is also rather nerve-wrecking!

xoxoxo! <3


----------



## Allika

Yes yes twins!!! Sooooo thats &#128516;awesome! Refresh my memory, you did Clomid right?


----------



## momof1making2

Oh my gosh two little sacs this is so EXCITING :HAPPYDANCE:


----------



## momof1making2

Yes what did you use?


----------



## luna_19

it was my first month on clomid 50mg


----------



## Allika

And you had more than 1 mature follie? 

Oh wow congrats girl


----------



## Grateful365

luna_19 said:


> congrats mums!
> 
> ugh it's twins, I'm so scared...hubby thinks it's great :haha:

TWINS?!?!?!?!??!?!?! :yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:

OMG!!!! Don't be scared - people deliver healthy twins all the time. Think POSITIVE...what a blessing....A DOUBLE BLESSING!!!!!!!

Congrats Luna!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## luna_19

Allika based on my progesterone results I think I had two, I wasn't monitored though


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Yay luna!! Congrats on the twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Luna I an so freaking excited for you!! Ahhhh finally someone is having twins :happydance: I hope I get to joking you :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I just came back from the ortho doctor & I have to use crutches the next month.. He said I can't put ANYYYY weight on my leg for the next month.. My menisuc is torn & my knee is fractures into a bunch of pieces. He said it should be able to heal as long as I keep off of it. I can start physical therapy next week & he said hopefully after 4 weeks to 6 weeks I can start running again. 

I called my job & figured they would be okay & put me in the back filing stuff electronically since that's what they do for everyone else who goes on light duty. My supervisor tells ME... she didn't have enough work for me to do & HR is gonna need to send me somewhere else. I'm like wtf I do have my own tasks I have to keep up with so I may say the hell with it & just take the month off since their being asses.


----------



## Jenna_KA

OMG TWINS!!!! AHHHHASLDHFLASJDFL!!! That's so exciting!! I knew someone would have twins soon! Holy moly!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!

Lei- What jerks! That's like what my job did to me when I was pregnant! They had soooo much light duty work I could have done. I could write PAGES of lists of what I could have done. But somehow they had "no work" for me so I had to leave. Well shoot... Will you guys be okay if you take the month off??


I have a couple things I want to share. First is this silly video. I was at a friends house because I was going to watch her son while she went out so I had brought my pump with me. He found it and thought it was trumpets and started to "play" it! We were cracking up :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNTISBjxKwM&feature=youtu.be

Second is Draven finally fits in his little sweater and I thought he looked sooo cute today I had to share :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1776.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## luna_19

Lei that is horrible of your work to do that!

Omg Jenna that sweater is adorable :)


----------



## never2late70

Luna!!! Wahoodle!! I want twins!

Lei:that ios just crazy. I am so sorry youre going through this :(

Jenna: Best video ever!

Prayers and blessings,
Angie


----------



## momof1making2

Luna- I still can't contain my excitement for you.... Just sayin ;) !!!

Lei- two words..... SCREW THEM! if take that month if I were you!

Jenna- I love the sweater and his sweet little face, my phone won't play the vid :(

hopin- where are you today sweetie, everything OK? :(


----------



## never2late70

I was just going to ask the same thing..Hopin are you ok :shrug:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I agree!! Where's hopin???? Hope your okay darling!



Yes I can afford to take off.. I can use my time & after 12 days my short term disability will kick in so I'm still getting paid. If they bare gonna be like that with me them I'm just going to tell my doctor to say I can't work at all :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Biggerfamily* I hope you are feeling better!!

*Lune* Your appointment will be here before you know it! I'm so glad you haven't gotten ms, consider it a blessing :flower:

*Mums* Wednesday is so close, but by the looks of it, you should start celebrating! That line is DEFINITELY getting darker. It looks great!!!! I had your beta as Friday, not Wednesday, so I updated that &#61514;

*momof1* I'm glad you are starting to feel a little better!! Is that your first kiddo starting at your daycare?! I was wondering if you were still doing that.

*Luna* :yipee: :yipee: I KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO HAVE TWINS!!!! AHHHH! I'm so incredibly excited for you. I can tell you're worried, I'm sure that is only natural for someone in your position, but everything will be lovely!! When do you go back to the doc? Ahhhh <3 I'm just thrilled!!! So excited to share this journey with you and see how things progress for you! How are you feeling now that you've had a few hours to absorb it all?

*Lei* That's a pretty uncool move by your boss...I don't think I'd be taking that very well!! What an A$$! Hope you are hanging in there...

*never2late* I'm alive!! Thank you :hugs:

*Guen* , Where are you? Did you test?!

*LDizzy, Allika * Youre next to test!! :happydance: Either of you been testing early? Any symptoms happening? 

*Grateful* Hope you are feeling ok! Are you looking forward to your appointment this week?

*Jenna* Draven is adorable. I wish I could hold him!! <3

If I have left you off, let me know how you are <3 And if any you ladies have any updates to add to the front page, keep me posted and I will make the change! :hugs: to all of you.


----------



## luna_19

You're not the only one that was so sure hopin :haha:

I keep going back and forth between thinking everything will be ok and feeling completely overwhelmed.

My doctor appt is next Tuesday but they called today to tell me that they booked me another scan for May 2 :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay for lots and lots of twinnie scans!! :D:D:D:D


----------



## lune_miel

*Luna*- Congrats! Twins! :crib::crib:

*Jenna*- Could *Draven *be more adorable?!


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin! There you are xoxo. How are you today? Technically this will be my third daycare kiddo but first full time child starting, yay!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Doing good! Was super busy at work today, just didn't have time to post, of course on the day we get huge (TWINS!) news!!!

Glad to hear things are going well with your daycare!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

P.S. Raspberry! :happydance: :yipee:!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Biggerfamily* I hope you are feeling better!! Thanks for your comment.
> 
> AFM: Still on my 2ww and I'm doing ok just had a awful day due too oldest is very sick with a sore throat an fever between 101-103 so praying we don't have to end up at the ER tonight. Earlier today went to a friends house to pick her laptop to be work on ,she has a female cat that is expecting kittens an she told me her cat hates everyone but her cat jumped right up on my lap like she was mine. I told her after her cat has her kittens an are weened I wanted one. My friend was still shocked how her cat took up with me. I just hope the kittens live.
> 
> Hopin.. hope things are good with you an all.
> 
> Congrats too all that is expecting may you all have a HH9M
> 
> To others may you all get a BFP soon..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Typea* Have you tested?? You've been quiet..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Biggerfamily* I'll be thinking of you and your family! Hope everything turns out ok!! :flower:


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Thank you, Hopin! I am praying that tomorrow morning's test looks even better (& I even have 1 extra FRER for Wednesday morning before the Beta! My FE's nurse will drawn my blood, & call me with my numbers in the early afternoon on Wednesday.) So, 2 more FRER tests, & a Beta that is less than 48 hours away! :happydance:

I am so grateful that I decided to come back to you wonderful community of ladies... I love seeing how supportive you are of each other. That kind of thing is something we all need! <3

Also...

I had some pretty mild OHSS that came on immediately following my triggers; it seemed to calm down a little bit last week, but it has been back in full-force since Saturday. Today I am so swollen my belly-button looks funny!

Any of you ladies ever dealt with OHSS? My FE saw some fluid on my first post-IUI follow-up ultrasound on 3/6, but I only have ovarian pain at that point, no bloating yet. Now, I look like a swallowed a giant balloon! A very, very painful balloon!

I have read that there are preventative diet measures to ward-off OHSS (eating lots of protein, pickles, drinking Gatorade...) & I have been doing that since last week without much of a result. 

I am so full of fluid right now, it's hard to get up of the couch or out of bed (let alone take a deep breath!)

My FE said that if I am pregnant, the OHSS will get worse for a while longer because of the hCG (so this resurgence of my OHSS might be a "good" sign?), but I agreed that it would be worth the discomfort for a baby (or babies!) My FE said there would be no risk to the pregnancy from OHSS, so that is good...

Any advice from someone who might have gone through OHSS? My FE is out of town for the week, so no ultrasound on Wednesday morning to check how much fluid is in me... just the Beta done by the nurse.

P.S. Now I have twins on the brain! :yellow::yellow:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Typea* Have you tested?? You've been quiet..

Tested today. And I think it was a BFN. I'm going to test again on Wednesday right before I go in. Just still trying to decide if I'll do another IUI or IVF. We are going to see what the dr says on Thursday.


----------



## momof1making2

Mums can't wait to hear about your appointment!
Typea- HIIIIII! How many dpo are you?

I can't get my butt out of bed..........


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Mums* Have you tested this morning?!?! :test:

*TypeA* You said you think it was a bfn? Does that mean there may have been a slight line there? I have a major case of line eye right now so I'm not a good judge of that, but I really really hope for you that you're getting your bfp this cycle. :hugs: Let us know how tomorrow's test goes!!!

*LDizzy, Allika* Are you ladies holding strong until AF is due? I admire you!!

*Grateful* 2 more days until your appointment :D:D:D

*momof1* SO stay in there :) :haha:


----------



## typeA TTC

I am almost positive it was a BFN (10dpo) but I think I had line eye. At least I don't have that long to wait. Then we decide if it's another IUI or onto IVF. I want IVF. But DH wants iui. Ugh. We shall see who wins. :)

I did call my insurance to see how much of my lifetime amount I had used- I thought it would be in the thousands and thousands. They said $400. I almost fell out my chair! This REALLY makes me want to move to IVF since it will most definitely be covered. That was my miracle for the day, yesterday. 

I'm probably going to lose it if we agree to do an iui and I only get one mature follicle out of the deal, but im trying to think positive. My DH says I'm being negative. Ha! You try injecting yourself constantly with hormones and see how positive you are?!?? Lol!

Congrats to everyone who has gotten their BFPs!! How many are we up to this month?


----------



## Allika

BFN. Seeing my new Doctor tomorrow and will discuss if we can tackle this a little bit more aggressive, e.g. injections and IUI. Ugh!


----------



## momof1making2

Typea- keep testing!

Allika- I'm sorry for your bfn :( how many dpo are you?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* that's great news!!! I'm :rofl: at your 'we'll see who wins' haha I like that attitude :haha:! Never hurts to do an IUI and it's certainly more affordable! But you're not out just yet this month so FX'd for you. Keep us posted how it goes tomorrow when you test.

*Allika* UGH, sorry for your bfn. This process is so exhausting sometimes. I'm pretty sure I'm going to be right there with you, I haven't tested today and don't plan on it, I just can't stand seeind the stark white test again. I'm sure AF's on the way, I can just feel it. You're not out yet though are you?? When is AF due?


----------



## Allika

AF is due tomorrow so I am sure I am out, I have no symptoms! It's ok, hopefully next month!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Next month it will be!!!
What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## Grateful365

Your both gonna get BFP's again soon...I just know it. Your new meds worked so fast last time...why would it be any different this time? :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

:hugs: ladies!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* :hugs: back at you! How are you feeling?


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hello ladies, I am posting from inside a hospital room!!

My OHSS got so bad overnight that my Dr demanded I go to the hospital this morning. I'm currently waiting for the specialist to decide what to do with me.

I tested this morning - a great, dark line! After testing, I was in so much pain from the OHSS, I called my FE, which is why I'm in the hospital now.

As miserable as I am right now, considering I am in the ER... they ran my Beta test... 

...and, ladies, drumroll please...

hCG 125!!!!

...& that's a day early! My Beta appointment was scheduled for tomorrow.

So, hearing this news today is almost making my hospital visit & OHSS worth it in a way.

I can't tell you how happy I am!! Who cares about being in the hospital right now, when I just got the best news of my life!

I could use any continued prayers, good thoughts, good vibes, etc for climbing hCG levels, & a healthy pregnancy!

I hope everyone else is doing ok today - I'm writing from my phone right now.

Much love!


----------



## Grateful365

Mums - Sorry you are in the hospital and hope you feel some relief very soon......BUT CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! :dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance:

Such wonderful news! Kinda awesome you got some numbers a day early!!!! 
:hugs: Will be praying for you and baby!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Ohh my! Mums I'm so sorry!! Please let us know how you are throughout the day!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Mums, Sorry and Congrats all together!!! So happy for you :) That's our 2nd BFP this month! WOOT WOOT!!!! :):):)
What's your EDD?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I am okay! Just ready to go home & take a pain pill lol. My legs hurting & these crutches are a dam workout! I got a handicapped sticker so I can park up front at work but I still have to walk about half a mile to get to my building inside the complex.. Not to mention the jail doors arent the lightest doors so I had one slam on my leg earlier =/ Other than that I am okay.


----------



## momof1making2

Yay mums CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: I hope you have a short hospital stay so you can get home and celebrate your BFP!!!!

Lei- That's awful, I'm so sorry your dealing with all this.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats mums! :happydance:

Sorry for the bfns ladies :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

MUMS!! Rocking News! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hello again, & thank you all for the congratulations!! 

I'm feeling rather miserable, but a BFP definitely takes the edge off.

No EDD yet - my gyne resident at the hospital is more concerned with my OHSS & seeing how this pans out. 

They told me I will be hospitalized for a few days at least, which is a bummer...

...but my hubby, & my brother are both very excited for the BFP news! 

Keeping my chin up, & hoping to finally get some rest here. It's been a looooong day so far! A mixture of bad (being sick) & awesome (BFP!)

P.S. My FE thinks might be multiples! No way to confirm via ultrasound yet because I'm not even 4 weeks. 

P.P.S. I'll keep checking in with you ladies as I can. Thank you all SO MUCH for your support; means the world to me right now!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Mums: That's great news big congrats!!

Lei: Ouch :( Sorry you're having such a hard time but that handicap sign will help a lot!

Wisdom teeth tomorrow morning at 10 PST, ugh... I cleaned the house and did all the laundry and stocked up on no-chew foods so OH wont go crazy trying to hold the house together. MIL will be a great help too :) And luckily we have Netflix and Hulu in the bedroom so I wont die of boredom.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww Jenna I'll say a prayer that everything goes well for you hun!!

I think I'm gonna finish out the week & then take two weeks off to start the healing process. Its just a bit to much right now cause it still hurts so bad. Hopefully two weeks will be enough to at least start the healing & when I go back I won't be so uncomfortable.


----------



## LDizzy30

A bfn for me today. The witch visited right on schedule. At least this time, I had a positive OPK. I have been temping but somehow I lost my basal thermometer! Geez. FE is gonna be ticked when she sees my chart. I had side effects from the femara, so that makes me happy! 

I am so excited to see all the BFP's! Not to mention twins! Yay! I always wanted a set of those! Lol! 
Good luck to the next testers! And get to feeling normal again lei!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Good morning sweet ladies!!*

*Lei* I'm sorry you're having such a rough go at it :hugs: I hope your 2 weeks helps with your situation, it's a solid amount of time so I think it will be a good thing. I bet this is helping distract you during your TWW!!

*Mums* :flower: Not cool that you're feeling so miserable right now, I wish we could do something to help! I hope you're getting lots of rest!! :hugs:
What makes your FE think it's multiples? Just curious - how wonderful would that be!! TWO sets of multiples on this thread! AHhhh!! As obsessed as we all are with twins this would definitely feed our addiction ;)

*Jenna* :( man we just have all kinds of ladies in physical pain, it make me sad! I know you're not yet but just hearing about all of your preparations means you know what you're in for. All will be well once it's over, so glad your MIL will be there to help! Please let us know how it goes, and how you're doing!! <3 We will be thinking about you!

*LDizzy* Sorry for your bfn, hun. You have such a good attitude about it though! Makes me realize I need to have a better attitude too! Let me know when you're going to the doc or anything so I can update the front page with your next appointments. :hugs:

*Allika* Let us know how it goes today please <3

How are all of our pregnant ladies feeling?!


----------



## lune_miel

feeling...frisky. DH and I haven't done the deed since the BD, and I am totally experiencing those naughty dreams! :wacko:


----------



## momof1making2

lune_miel said:


> feeling...frisky. DH and I haven't done the deed since the BD, and I am totally experiencing those naughty dreams! :wacko:

Lol I have had those a lot :holly: ! My dreams are so vivid lately however, last night it was a vivid nightmare and I didn't enjoy that :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lune_miel said:


> feeling...frisky. DH and I haven't done the deed since the BD, and I am totally experiencing those naughty dreams! :wacko:

Ohhhh lala! You need to get that taken care of tonight! hehe :winkwink:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning LADIES :D 

today was a little easier coming in!! I had a very nice officer escort me so he opened all those heavy doors lol (thank goodness). I can say with all this going on it sure is making the TWW fly by.. AF is due I think on monday or tuesday so its almost time. Im not holding my breath to anything cause I really doubt some swimmers stayed in there that long to when I may have O'ed. 

Jenna- :hugs: thinking about you today hun! 


So last night I was laying in bed & I haven't really took the time out to pray in a while.. I say a brief prayer before bed but last night everyone was really on my mind... I prayed for all my pregos to continue to have a healthy pregnancy & for all those trying, I prayed that you all would become blessed with your bundles of joy. I even had a 1 on 1 with the big man & told him if its not in mine & DH's cards to have a baby that it was okay.. But I wanted to make sure that all this strength & positive energy he has been giving me was divided equally to you all still TTC. <3


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hello, ladies!

Reporting in that my hCG level went up overnight from 125 to 171.

Hopin - these levels are why they think I'm having multiples. 

Only an ultrasound can confirm!! I'm nervous & excited at the same time!!

I'm still in the hospital; retaining so much fluid, I can barely breathe, let alone laugh or speak for any period of time.

...but climbing hCG levels overnight is a good sign!!

I hope everyone else is doing ok... so sorry to read about BFNs on here & other health issues. I can currently relate to the health issues! 

xoxo everyone! Thank you all again for your unparalleled support!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei that's beautiful that you did that. It's always refreshing to have a good talk with the big man <3


I gotta make this brief because I need to get showered and out the door so I'm sorry I can't follow up on everyone's posts. But I just wanted to say.. HOLY CRAP I'm so thirsty!!! I'm not allowed to drink water this morning and I always chug a big glass of water first thing in the morning. ESPECIALLY when pumping because that gives me cotton mouth. Blahhh waterrrr. It doesn't help that its POURING rain outside. I want to stand out there and drink all the yummy water being wasted by falling from the sky lol. Well, here I go :( Goodbye food. It's just yogurt and shakes for a few days!


P.S. I had crazy vivid sex dreams when I was pregnant too. Drove me whacko!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* 5 more days!! I bet you're so excited!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!**

AHHHHHHHHHHHH*

*OMGGG*


I just got a phone call from this fertilty clinic I went to back in August... I went in to be a surrogate but didnt qualify because of a procedure I had when I was younger.. She just called & told me a family wants My eggs!!! They want to use my eggs!!! You have no idea what a blessing this would be if it all worked out because then we could have the money to do IUI as much as we need to or even IVF!! im so happy I could cry!


----------



## luna_19

That's amazing news lei :)

Mums maybe you'll join me in the twin club ;)

I had a crazy sex dream last night too...I didn't know it was a pregnancy thing :haha:
Too bad I feel like I'm going to puke all the time :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Great news Lei!! <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I have sexy dreams a lot ;) Guess it's not just a prego thing :haha: :rofl: :bunny:


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- that news made my day!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## lune_miel

Wow that's fantastic news for you, *Lei*!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you all so much for the support ladies, it truly means a lot. I'm so excited I get to help someone that is going through what we all are... I can relate so much to how they must feel. When I talked to the lady at the clinic she said it would take a couple weeks but apparently when she called the couple they went in immediately to sign all the legal paper work & donor stuff. I got a call after work to call the day I start my cycle & then they gave me the number to call to have my psych eval. I can't express how excited I am & to know I'm really making someones dream come true!! Ahhhhh lol :)


----------



## Allika

Met my new Doctor. Seems to be a nice guy! We will wait for my period and then do a combination of Femara and Gonal-F with IUI. Not messing around this time!


----------



## typeA TTC

Official BFN for me. Meeting with dr tomorrow to see our next step.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: typeA

Allika that's great news :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

All done with my teeth. So far I'm not in too much pain but I'm still numb so we'll see how I feel tomorrow lol. Unfortunately because I'm still numb I haven't been able to "eat" yet. I took a 4 hour nap when we got home and I think its wore off just enough to try a smoothie because I'm STAAARRRVINGGG. MIL is here but I haven't seen her yet because I'm stuck in bed. I told OH to get a video of her seeing Draven for the first time though I hope he remembered.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, fabulous news! It always feels good to try something new :)


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Lei- that news made my day!!!! Woohoo!

Stalking from Georgia...so can't write as much as I want to.

Lei- wow!!! That's amazing what an awesome opportunity. Guess your talk with the big man went well !!!!!

Jenna- hope you heal quickly and I'm glad it's over! 

Will catch up more tomorrow afternoon when i get back to Michigan. Gotta tell ya all about the plane yesterday...lol


----------



## LDizzy30

You girls with the frisky dreams been reading 50 shades of gray again? :D 
Hopin- I'll be testing on 4/17 two days before week red. 
Lei- hey our preacher said something about prayer that really hit home for me. He said, if you woke up and God said all your prayers have been answered, what would have changed? Your life, your neighbors life, cure for cancers...or absolutely nothing? It made me feel so selfish because my prayers are usually the first few people I think of and of course the problems in my life. :/ I've been praying a lot differently ever since Sunday.... It might soud silly, but I feel nicer and happier, like I'm helping someone out that needs it just because I included them in my prayers. Lol, anywho. lei, thats my round about way of saying thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jenna_KA

LDizzy that's wonderful that you've changed your way about praying. It does feel good to pray for others its like giving charity with out having to fork up money or crazy amounts of time that you can't afford you know? I'm sorry about your BFN :( Will you be trying anything new this cycle? I used to do this while TTC and used to also try and get Lei to do it because it really helps TTC and continuous BFN's... But I used to always try something new every cycle. Whether it be a new med, new herb, or new position. That way you're keeping it interesting and it makes you feel less like you're just "wasting cycles". It really helped me a lot and I encourage ALL of you ladies to do the same.


The numbess has mostly wore off and I'm feeling pretty good actually with my pain pills by bedside and just chatting it up with MIL in our room. OH DID remember to get a video of her and Draven meeting for the first time and I really want you all to watch it. It's a beautiful moment I want to share with my girls and I'm so happy I didn't have to miss it because now I can watch it over and over forever <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnJA8r3Cq1w&sns=em


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok it's 4:15am where I am. Can't sleep because I'm having hot flashes for whatever reason lol it's like I'm taking clomid again. 
Jenna I just sat here and bawled my eyes out watching that video. So so so precious. What a wonderful moment to capture!!!! <3
Ok I'll post more in a few hours going to try and sleep a little but had to comment on that. Thanks for sharing it with us!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- That made me cry!!! What an amazing moment to capture on video :) It Just melted my heart <3 

LDizzy- I can totally relate because up until about a year ago it was always about me or my daughter. I mean I still pray for myself & daughter but the other night my BNB were on my mind so I felt it was right.. I think its okay to pray for yourself & sometimes I do just so I could keep pushing forward... The number one thing for me was strength :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* That's AWESOME!!!! So now you just wait for AF to show and let the games begin!! I think this is going to be your cycle. Are you excited?!

*TypeA* I'm so sorry :hugs: Let us know how your appointment goes today <3

*LDizzy* I got your test date down!!

*Grateful* Can't wait to hear about this plane ride! Don't you have a doctor's appointment today?!!?!

*Lei* Thank you <3

*Jenna* I'm so glad you're feeling good! Again thank you for sharing that video. SO SWEET!!!!

*Lune* 4 days!! ;)

*mums* How are you feeling??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- I can't wait until you get to start all that... Tell me how the injections are... Ill be starting them in 3 weeks & Im nervous. 

Hopin- Are you sleepy hun?? What happened last night that you couldnt sleep??
I myself was up until about 2 because DH was snoring like crazy. I managed to capture 6 videos so I am going to let him watch them this evening so he can know how ANNOYING & LOUD his snoring is :rofl:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LEI* LOL :rofl: :haha: I have TOTALLY done that to my DH too! hehe.
I'm tired, yes. I woke up because I was burning up, and couldn't cool down. And then I couldn't get back to sleep. Reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally annoying lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> *LEI* LOL :rofl: :haha: I have TOTALLY done that to my DH too! hehe.
> I'm tired, yes. I woke up because I was burning up, and couldn't cool down. And then I couldn't get back to sleep. Reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally annoying lol

I swear I had a moment :blush: I read that when you wrote it but its like I forgot in a matter of seconds haha :shrug:


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hello everyone!

Hopin, I'm super nauseous today. Still in the hospital, so I think my lovely hospital breakfast made me a little queasy. :wacko:

Good news is: hCG is up to 270 today! :happydance:

That is just a little more than double what it was 48 hours ago.

I feel so blessed knowing that my numbers are climbing, & that I have a support group of ladies like you behind me. 

This is my 1st pregnancy... so everything they do here at the hospital or give me I ask, "Is it safe?" Haha, just first time mum jitters, I know. They're taking very good care of me here. 

The only problem is all this fluid in the cavities in my abdomen & around my lungs has not subsided... in fact, I have fluid IN my lungs now.

I just got back from an x-ray to see how much fluid is in my lungs. Hoping its not too bad. They knew I was concerned about the x-ray, so the shielded both my front & back sides; & used lower radiation than normal.

I'll let you know what the result of that are.

Thank you all again for your support & well-wishes.

I hope everyone else on here is doing ok!!

Oh! One last thing: expected due date is 11/25/2013 !!! 

xoxox


----------



## lune_miel

*Allika *- Sounds like you have an iron clad plan of action for next month! Prayers for you it works!


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy and Type A - :hugs:

Jenna - That video was so sweet. How awesome you got it on video. What a special moment! :flower:

Allika - Sounds like a plan girl! :thumbup: Looking forward to what next month will bring. Glad you like your new doctor.

Hopin - I hope you sleep better tonight. Until AF your still in it! :hugs:

Mums - Thanks for keeping us updated, and glad they are taking good care of you and that your HCG levels are rising so quickly!! Would be just awesome to have twins in there!

How is everyone else feeling? I try to remember everyone but I always have the feeing I'm forgetting something important, so sorry when I do forget. Can I blame it on pregnancy brain?! :haha:

I wrote about my plane ordeal in my journal. :nope:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Mums* Bless your heart, you are a strong woman! Definitely keep us posted.

YAY for your due date!!!! It's been added :D:D:D


----------



## Grateful365

Your temp is still climbing Hopin....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I guess that's a good thing? Don't they rise though after O until AF shows?


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> I guess that's a good thing? Don't they rise though after O until AF shows?

Yes it normally rises and stays high until AF starts...then the temp will take a dive. If your pregnant...it stays high the entire pregnancy. 

However...mine took a huge dip the day before AF was due....and so I thought I was out...but the next day it went sky high and I got my BFP the day AF was due. So sometimes you never know...


----------



## never2late70

Hi Loves :flower:

Just popping in real quick to let you ALL know I'm thinking about you :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## typeA TTC

We are doing IVF!!!! So excited! Will update later when I can type more


----------



## Allika

dont have much Time. 

@ Hopin: this is so suspicious with your hot flashes. When are you testing?

@Lei: I think what you are doing with your donation is a very honorable thing to do! You will make someone very happy! Hopefully the retrieval and all will go smoothly!

@the others: I am sorry I can't write to all of you in this post, but hugs to all and a big hug to Jenna's little snuggle bug and Grateful's baby boy!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* YAY!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!

*Allika* I swear I thought I had a fever last night but DH said I felt normal to him?!?!?! And because Jenna insisted I'm going to test tomorrow with fmu ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you girls for watching the video I've been watching it over and over and it still brings tears to my eyes. She's been holding him since she got here lol. I kinda miss my little man cub but I'm letting her be a baby hoarder since she lives on the other side of the US and won't get to see him again for a while. I'm feeling pretty good today even though my face is starting to swell, I look silly lol.


Lei: That's hilarious lol!!!!! Omg he's probably going to laugh so hard watching those.

Mums: Wow you're really going through a lot over there. I'm keeping you in my prayers keep us updated.

Hopin: It's normal in any cycle for your temps to stay above the cover line until AF but your are still climbing which gives me more hope! Looks great!!!

TypeA: Congrats Wooooo!!!! So exciting I can't wait!

Allika: :hugs:

Angie: Hello!!! Hope all is well :flower: Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Allika

Just got my period! Game on! So yes Hopin I ovulated a week later than usual!


----------



## luna_19

Jenna that video was adorable <3

TypeA that's great news you are starting ivf :)

Hopin good luck with testing tomorrow.

Mums hope you are feeling better soon, when will you have your first ultrasound?

Allika I'm sorry af showed :hugs:

Grateful I'm off to your journal, I must know about the plane ordeal

Lei that is hilarious that you videoed your hubby snoring, I should do that! I don't think he actually believes me that he keeps me awake sometimes :haha:

Whew I think that's everyone...there was a ton of new posts today!


oh and afm after a few pretty bad days of nausea on Monday and Tuesday I think I've come up with a good method to keep it under control which involves eating every hour or two, giving up on trying to eat anything that turns my stomach (I had bread for lunch yesterday :haha:) and not using the seabands because I think they were making it worse :wacko:


----------



## typeA TTC

Ok so here's what I know so far....my insurance is an amazing miracle and if they approve me for IVF this cycle I will only have to pay the $40 copay. I am about to start my period so they gave me BCPs to start on soon. Sometime next week I will go in for a diagnostic hesteroscopy? Ugh probably butchered that spelling but its where they will look inside my uterus and make sure everything looks good. Then I think I start injections...which will begin at 300iu (my iui dose was at 125....so quite a jump). Then retreival etc. 

We will have to pay for any freezing that might have to be done. Those prices are $750 initially and then $450 a year to keep them stored. It's like renting a eggie storage unit. Because of our religious beliefs we won't fertilize too many eggs. So the remainder of the eggs will be frozen just in case. 

I document all this just in case anyone can benefit from it or is interested in it. Hope you guys don't mind. 

Bad part is that I will be on progesterone inter muscular shots with IVF. No more vag supps. ....tear.....
I'll keep updating as we go and let you know what I find out.


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hi ladies! 

Luna - not sure when my first US will be... I'll ask next time my doc comes around though! I'm sure he will want to confirm if I'm having multiples or not.

I've been up walking around a bit today & my DH is currently here with me keeping me company. I'm a lucky gal in so many ways. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Luna* I'm so glad you are figuring your m/s out and making the best of the situation! I'm sure it's 10 times worse with twinnies in there!! So exciting! How are you feeling about twins now? Any better?

*momof1* How are you feeling? You were quiet today... Just checkin' on ya!

*typeA* That will be AMAZING if insurance covers your IVF! I have never heard of that, that's fantastic!!! Wow!! Let us know when you find more out and when you know for sure when your appointment is next week.
OF COURSE we don't mind you sharing this with us, I'd be reaaaallly disappointed if you didn't!! :hugs:

*Mums* Def let us know when your first u/s is!! I want to know how many beans you have too!! How amazing would that be to have more twinnies on this thread!!! You are so strong, and have such a positive attitude. An inspiration, really :flower:


AFM...I'm hoping one or more of you ladies will see this post and give me some advice. I'm testing tomorrow morning, but if tonight goes anything like the past couple of nights go I will wake up around 3am and I'll have to pee. So should I test then or test at 6am when I wake up a 2nd time? I don't know how much of a hold you're supposed to have??? Just wanna make sure I do it right, even though I don't really think I'm prego anyway. Thoughts?!


----------



## luna_19

I had a pee container like they give you at the doctor so I would always save my pee if I woke up with a good hold then test when I actually got up :haha:

I wrote in my journal the other day that I am coming to accept the idea of twins, the main thing that freaks me out is that I know I am going to be enormous since I'm pretty small with a short waist so they really have nowhere to go but out :dohh: other than that I realize that things aren't going to be how I imagined when we started ttc but realistically they probably wouldn't have been that way even with one. 
I am really liking the idea of my little ones always having a friend to talk to and play with...my brother is 6 years older than me so I was pretty lonely growing up so it is really nice to know mine won't have that experience :)


----------



## momof1making2

Holly moly I have lots of catching up to do. Hi ladies, miss you all! I plan to catch up tomorrow! GOODNIGHT!


----------



## typeA TTC

I agree with Luna- save your pee. When I would do it I couldn't go back to sleep because you have to wait for results. So I would take the Luna approach!


----------



## momof1making2

I agree hopin!


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Thank you, Hopin! 

Staying positive right now is truly the best medicine. I know that OHSS gets worse once you are pregnant; so once my symptoms started to worsen, I saw it as a possible, "good sign." Although it is tough, & I am going on day 4 of hospitalization, I know I'll look back on this & consider it worth it.

I'm super nervous about having twins the more I think about it! :yellow: :yellow: It would be wonderful, of course, but I have a very small frame (been studying ballet for 24 years now!) so twins would be a challenge on my body. However, I am just so thrilled that our first try IUI WORKED!! We tried everything, everything else under the sun... & even gave up the FE for 5 months thinking that something might just happen on its own. Not so! Found out my completely irregular cycles (35 days one month, 23 the next, etc...) were all anovulatory. So, I definitely know all this over-stimulation, the pain, discomfort, & hospitalization is definitely going to be worth it worth it in the long run.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Luna I think you'll be okay, not everyone gets HUGE with twins. I know its a bad example lol but the girl on 16 and pregnant Leah. She had twins and was still tiny. There's a lot of people who do it all depends on how the babies lay in you. I've seen pictures of women pregnant with twins and they were SMALLER than I was with Draven! I gained 60lbs in my pregnancy with one boy... I'd be surprised if you pass that lol. And I've always been a small frame! 5'5" and 125 before pregnancy. You'll do great. and your two bundles will always share a special bond AND always have someone to play with (keep them out of your hair ;) )


----------



## LDizzy30

Started my 5th round of femara CD3. FE said if it doesn't happen for us on this cycle, we will start talking different avenues. Can we say mixed emotions immediately! I'm excited to move forward, upset because the "easy option" is workig for us, and worried that other avenues are going to get a little too pricey for our family budget. :/ however, I found my bbt and I'm gonna chart like a mad woman, bd like its going outta style, eat healthier than ever, and most of all give it to God.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy, I hope this works for you!!! Love your new pic. Is that your little niece?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* Monday will be here before you know it!! <3 I'm SO EXCITED for you!!!

*Luna* You go back Tuesday right?

*Lei* Wednesday is your test date! And DH's bday, yes? Got any big plans? You going to hold off on testing until then or crack and test early?

*KC, anmlz* How are you ladies doing? You've been quiet!

AFM, bfn this morning dolls. I'm assuming by my chart it's 10 DPO. Posting a pic in my journal for those of you who want to entertain your line eye. Going to try and hold off on testing tomorrow and then test again Sunday. Onwards and upwards! :flower:


----------



## luna_19

Thanks Jenna :hugs: 
I started reading a new book, it's called Twins are you Kidding Me? (or something like that) and it is really making me feel more relaxed about the whole thing. The lady that wrote it had basically all the same feelings about it that I'm having which makes me realize I'm not crazy ;) there is also a pic of her 12 months after having her twins and she looks amazing so I guess there is hope :haha:

Hopin I'm sorry for the bfn :hugs:

Yeah my next appt is on Tuesday, interested what this will be all about. I'm assuming he will want me to continue seeing him for the rest of the pregnancy because of the high risk of it. Hoping it will be an actual prenatal appt but I have a feeling we will just book my first proper appt which is frustrating because every time I see him it is at least an hour wait :(


----------



## lune_miel

I never wanted the weekend to be over so fast!

*Hopin* - 10dpo is still really early.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- sorry about your BFN! Ugh. Onward and upward is right. 

So I don't know if this is bad or not but I'm telling the few friends that know we are TTC that we are taking a break. I'm just so tired of answering questions and reliving everything. Although I so appreciate their wanting to know and care, I'm just hopeful that we can go through this IVF process with our family. Ugh. I hope I'm making the right choice. I hate not being up front with everything.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA I don't think it's a bad thing. It's overwhelming to talk about something like that with too many people. You do what's best for you and what you think will be the least stressful avenue for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - I don't think it's bad either. It does get hard to keep talking about it to many people over and over. You just do whats best for you. You have ever right to 'take a break' from having to discussing and updating everyone about all of it each month. :thumbup:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Lune* Monday will be here before you know it!! <3 I'm SO EXCITED for you!!!
> 
> *Luna* You go back Tuesday right?
> 
> *Lei* Wednesday is your test date! And DH's bday, yes? Got any big plans? You going to hold off on testing until then or crack and test early?
> 
> *KC, anmlz* How are you ladies doing? You've been quiet!
> 
> AFM, bfn this morning dolls. I'm assuming by my chart it's 10 DPO. Posting a pic in my journal for those of you who want to entertain your line eye. Going to try and hold off on testing tomorrow and then test again Sunday. Onwards and upwards! :flower:

I'm good....just 9DPO so I'm just waiting.... I did go for my progesterone test on Wed and it was 33.2 this time which is much better than 11.5 that I had last time! 

I also tore some ligaments in my right ankle at Airwalk (a trampoline place here is Birmingham, AL) so I have been nursing that and 2 days ago I got a BAD sore throat and now a head cold...ugh...I'm over being sick and over seeing doctors!

How is everyone else?? I love this thread and love reading everyone's stories!!! 

Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: it's not over till its over!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, thanks hun. I'm kind of feeling like it is though. :hugs:

KC my goodness! Take it easy on yourself! Between you and Lei we're going to have a bunch of laides on crutches :) When are you going to test?!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> Allika, thanks hun. I'm kind of feeling like it is though. :hugs:
> 
> KC my goodness! Take it easy on yourself! Between you and Lei we're going to have a bunch of laides on crutches :) When are you going to test?!

HAHA! Yea, I am taking it easy for sure now!

I am testing Monday, March 25th!!! FF moved it up because I O'ed earlier :thumbup:


----------



## Allika

Ugh Doctor put me on BC since my records from the old Doctor haven't been transferred yet! Ughhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! Aaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! Whom can I punch?


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Ugh Doctor put me on BC since my records from the old Doctor haven't been transferred yet! Ughhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! Aaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! Whom can I punch?

WHAT?!?!?! :wacko: Why??? It shouldn't take long to transfer records!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wait, I'm confused. Why would he put you on BC?


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Just checking in quickly, ladies.

Still in the hospital, but hoping to go home tomorrow or Sunday.

Just wanted to let you know that my hCG went up to 370 today. :thumbup:

My Dr & nurses think it's a nice climb.

Any climb is good news for me! 

Hope you are all having a good day! I got no sleep last night, so I am going to try & rest.

xo


----------



## Grateful365

Wonderful news Mums! When do you get to go home? Hopefully soon! :flower:


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- I'm with the other ladies, why BC? My thought was probably to delay your body doing anything on its own until he can get the records and start you on a new cycle. I would be surprised if he kept you on them all month. 

I'm actually about to start BCPs for a few days after I get my CD3 bloods done. I have to go in for a diagnostic hesteroscopy on april 1st where they look at your uterus and make sure it's ok before IVF. I'm on BCPs in the meantime so that my lining doesnt start to thicken. After everything is ok then I'll start injections right away, without waiting for another menstrual cycle. So I think the BCPs are like placeholders. 

Did I mention DH has to have 2 senen analyses done over the next two weeks. He's thrilled. They are doing an antibody test on one and DNA test on another. No idea what these are for but once I know I'll let you guys know should you ever have to have ths done.


----------



## Allika

Yeah it's exactly that TypeA. BC so my body doesn't do anything. I requested my records to be released on march 15. Just called and they said they didn't release them yet as it takes 6-10 business days. No way to expedite it! I am fuming!


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hi, Grateful!

No word yet on when I get to go home for sure... maybe tomorrow or Sunday?

Fingers crossed!! I really am ready to get out of here. :wacko:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I wouldn't take the stupid things Allika! I'd be pissed!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So, *Luna* I'm remembering you said you will be team yellow, is that right? Are you maintaining that even though you're having twins now?! That's going to kill me. LOL
Also remember how certain you were that you weren't pregnant? I remember you kept saying you felt not pregnant. I can't help but wonder how early you would've tested positive with a hpt!!


----------



## luna_19

I definitely want to stay team yellow ;) I'm not big in the whole pink/blue thing so was planning on a more neutral nursery anyways. I keep picturing two girls lately...we'll see!

It's funny, I had so many cycles especially when we first started where I was completely sure I was preg only to be devastated when af showed. Toward the end I think I would always say I wasn't just to keep myself from getting my hopes up so high but that being said there was absolutely nothing different about this tww at all except for the spotting but that was after I was already late. With lines as dark as I had at 15 dpo I think I would have had a really clear positive as early as 9 dpo...of all the cycles to decide not to test early! :dohh:

Oh but I was thinking that I'm glad I didn't test early because if I had gotten a bfp before the spotting I would have been freaking out where instead I got all sad for a few hours until I realized it wasn't af then I knew it was actually time to test ;)


----------



## Grateful365

luna_19 said:


> I definitely want to stay team yellow ;) I'm not big in the whole pink/blue thing so was planning on a more neutral nursery anyways. I keep picturing two girls lately...we'll see!

I just read an article that says in studies they found that a mother's intuition about the sex of her baby was correct 70% of the time....however if a mother had a 'preference' on gender...it totally throws off her intuition.
I find this so interesting because I had a VERY STRONG feeling I was carrying a boy right from the very beginning. SO much I told my DH I was 100% positive....LOL I had no real preferene and my intuition was right. 

So maybe your thoughts on 2 girls is right!! Unless you have a strong preference for girls....:haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha that's a good point, about the spotting! I think we should ALL learn to not test early but it's SO DIFFICULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And it's going to kill me that you're staying team yellow. Seriously. :wacko: I'm going to lose my mind. Suddenly your due date seems SO FAR AWAY! LOL ;) just messin with ya I commend you because I'm way way too much of a planner to do that but I think it's pretty awesome to have that type of ultimate surprise! Are you just going to have sets of names picked out?! 

Based off of Grateful being so intuitive about the sex of her little man I'm going to go with YOUR gut this time since last time I lost the bet. :D


----------



## lune_miel

This is a fun test to take- personality plays a part in if you're more likely to have a boy or girl.

sexratio.com

I'm predicted a girl, but I kinda want a boy...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh How fun!! I just took it. "If you become pregnant within the next 4-5 weeks, you would be 80% likely to conceive a girl and 20% likely to conceive a boy"!

I'm indifferent, honestly. I have a son and so a part of me wants a little girl just to know what that's like but then another part of me wants to have another boy so he can look up to his big brother and they can talk sports, etc.... EITHER way is totally coolio with me. Now if I could only get pregnant.... LOL :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Whew I have some catching up to do!!! Was on a field trip today with DD class & it was so much fun but my leg hurts now. I start my 2 week vacation thank goodness!!!

Hopin- until AF shows you are still in the game :happydance:

Allika- they better rush those records... This is time we are dealing with it & timeing has to be perfect.

Typea- I totally know how you feel. I had to tell my friend that back I'm November because I hated that they would always ask..... Then I would start telling them stuff & they acted like they didn't care so it would just piss me off. 

Well dhs birthday is Wednesday & according to FF , AF is due on Monday/Tuesday. Tomorrow evening DHs best friend & I are throwing him a surprise dinner so I'm excited about that. The day of his birthday I plan to wake up when he leaves & bake some goodies for him & then take them to his work at lunch time :) maybe that evening have a nice family dinner <3

Yesterday he had class & when he got home he surprised me with 2 bouquets of tulips (my fave) and told me he was so happy to have such a strong wife & he's glad that I am able to put my dreams of being a mom aside for another couple. It made me cry to know that he is just as excited as I am to be helping this couple.

Grateful- I love your new picture! :)

Oh & :holly: my boobs hurt :holly: which is a sign of af


----------



## luna_19

Hopin4ABump said:


> Haha that's a good point, about the spotting! I think we should ALL learn to not test early but it's SO DIFFICULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And it's going to kill me that you're staying team yellow. Seriously. :wacko: I'm going to lose my mind. Suddenly your due date seems SO FAR AWAY! LOL ;) just messin with ya I commend you because I'm way way too much of a planner to do that but I think it's pretty awesome to have that type of ultimate surprise! Are you just going to have sets of names picked out?!
> 
> Based off of Grateful being so intuitive about the sex of her little man I'm going to go with YOUR gut this time since last time I lost the bet. :D

Well they definitely be here before my due date so you don't have to wait quite as long :) I'm hoping we can have three sets of names picked out for every combination...we'll see how that goes with hubby :haha:


----------



## Allika

ok, so my records came in just in time. starting femara tomorrow and then shots tuesday. 

Holy Moly, this stuff is expensive and my insurance doesnt cover it :( bummer! Also now suddenly the Ultrasounds and bloodwork are no longer covered. my old doctor charged that to PCOS and so I only made co-payments and paid the medication.

We are now looking at $2,300 for the IUI with shots and then another $1,500 for the shots itself. Ouch!

This better be worth it. I need to go in Monday (so they teach me how to do it) Thursday and then probably Saturday or Monday or so again who knows. For those of you who work and are doing the monitored stuff....how do you do it? I hate having to leave work for all these appointments...


----------



## typeA TTC

I go first thing in the morning at like 7am or something. That way I'm not too late


----------



## anmlz86

Hello Ladies!! Whoa I had a ton of catching up to do! I totally didn't realize you were having twins Luna, congratulations!!! I must have really missed a lot!

Hopin- fingers are continually crossed for you! Things can only get better :) 

Allika- I've been told by quite a few of my doctors that it would take them up to 3wks to pass over my records, friggin insane! We always fax records the day off if not the next day. Good thing they got everything in time for you to start your meds. I was blessed with a flexible boss that understands, or at least tries to, what I'm going through, and it also helps my doctor was just a mile up the road from my work. 

Lei- That sounds like awesome plans for your DH's birthday! Good luck with completing all your tasks with your bum leg:)

AFM- Just entered the double digits with my tattoos. It doesn't help when that itch just appears when everyone else is discussing getting one :) I'm pretty sure I actually ovulated on my own this round for the first time, yet it is somewhat difficult to try to seduce him with an upset stomach and stuffy nose :( Pretty sure I missed this cycle as well. Meh, it was interesting to know what ovulation felt like without medication at least. Going on our road trip next weekend, and the following week is our appt. with our new fertility doctor. Should be plenty of excitement in the next 2 weeks :) 

I'm so sorry if I have forgotten to write a personal for anyone. Oh! Mums good luck with the rest of your hospital stay, hope everything continues to get better for you!

Good luck for everyone and have a great weekend!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei*, I'm glad you were able to go to the field trip after all!! 
Boobs hurting is also a sign of other things.....Just sayin' :) Are you planning on testing or waiting for AF?

*Luna*, does DH want to find out the sex?

*Anmlz* Hope you have ran awesome road trip! Post a pic of your new tattoo :) And I'm excited for your meet with the new FS!!

*Mums* How are you feeling?

AFM, I tested this morning, and I guess I'll be counting it as a bfn again. I DO swear a see a tiny, tiny faint faint line, but it's 11 DPO (I think) and if I were pregnant, it should be darker by now. I am also feeling like AF is coming. So that doesn't help the cause either. At this point I kind of wish she'd just show up so that I can have a couple of drinks and move on to my last cycle of Clomid.
Posting a pic in my journal if you ladies want to see it.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I was going to wait until I was late but i woke up & had spotting/ light bleeding. No cramps no bloating but I'm sure it will start at any moment. I started 3 days early which is def not normal :( booooooo


----------



## Jenna_KA

Maybe it'll just stay as spotting especially since you have no cramping or bloating!


Ughhh my mouth is killing me today. It's OH's birthday so I'm trying to be cheerful for him but holy crap my face hurts right now.


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry lei :hugs:

Jenna did you have all four teeth out? I only had two but found a few days after was the worst then it got better.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yeah they yanked all 4. I took a percocet and ibuprofen so I'm feeling a little better. OH wants us all to go to the park for his birthday so I'm gonna fight through it for him. Yeah and my nurse said today the swelling will peak so hopefully this is the worst it gets and tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Just wanted to share a couple things to my ladies. 
Did a little "reading" with MIL (for any who don't know she's very spiritual and does some psychic-ish readings) and although I didn't ask anything about another baby she came up with seeing a pregnancy in summer. I said "Oohhhhhh no! Too soon!" but she said it doesn't have to be THIS summer. Just A summer. And she saw another boy even though I want a girl next but that's okay!
We also took Draven to his first park visit today with the 4 legged baby and we had a BLAST. I kind of over did it and came back not feeling well but it was worth it.

(Don't mind the swollen jawline lol)
 



Attached Files:







100_1706.jpg
File size: 78.2 KB
Views: 5









100_1714.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## luna_19

Aw you guys are so cute! 
Also little dogs are the best ;)

Oh and hopin to answer your question my hubby is generally fine to go along with whatever I prefer so surprise it is :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you! And just so everyone knows, I made a family journal to make it easier to watch Draven grow since it's happening so fast :)


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hi ladies!

Hopin - I came home from the hospital today! :happydance:

I left feeling worse than when I went in, but I am just so happy to be HOME.

They have armed me with anti-nausea meds & pain meds (hoping the nausea medication kicks in any time now... ugh...)

It's been a long day, but I showered & rested, & it is just so good to be in my own home, even if I feel miserable.

My hCG this morning was a 624, too. :)

I will probably be at my Dr's office for follow-up on Wednesday morning, if not sooner.


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - :hugs:

Jenna - So excited you have a journal! Yeay!! :happydance: What an awesome picture of you three!!! 

Mums - So glad to hear you are home!! :flower: Hope you start feeling much better soon and I can't wait to hear about your doctor appointment!!


----------



## never2late70

Good morning loves :flower:

Lei: :hugs: Stay strong doll.

Jenna what cute pictures. My daughter had her teeth pulled the other day too. No fun at all :nope:

Mums Great numbers. Hope you get to feeling better soon.

Not much going on with me..Still stuck at $4984.00 I have such bad OCD I just want it to get over to $5 already bahahaha!:dohh:

Have a great Sunday ladies, and please continue to share our gofundme link :)

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, how's your spotting?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Spotting has turned into full AF :( 
BUT I'm at least greatful to start the donation process. I'm worried though cause I was supposed to call the fertility clinic the first day of my period so I'm hoping it doesn't throw me off. 

Jenna I love those pictures. You all make such a Beautiful Family & Draven is such a handsome little guy.

Luna - I want to be team yellow when I finally do get my bfp as well. DH wants to know the sex but I'm afraid if he knows & I don't he will end up telling me lol.


----------



## luna_19

is the donation process similar to the egg retrieval process in ivf?


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm so excited to hear about your egg donation journey. You're giving a couple such a beautiful gift! God will bless you for this.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- I'm excited to hear the deets too. I got my list if meds for IVF today. It's 2 pages long! Holy cow!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Luna I think so but i can't be certain. I'm going to call tomorrow morning & see where I need to go from here. 

Jenna thank you :) trust me I will be writing in my journal like crazy lol 

Typea-geez that's a lot, I'm sure I'll be taking similar meds too.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* I am so excited for you and your IUI this month!! This is going to be it for you, I just know it!! Do you have a test date yet?!
I'm sorry it's costing you so much, I know that pain. It will all be worth it when you bring home a bundle of joy at the end of this journey!

*Jenna* Your family is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 I love the pics. How is your mouth feeling?

*Mums* Glad you're back home finally! Hope you're feeling ok. :hugs:

*never2late* I hope you get to 5 soon, friend :flower: What an amazing amoutn of support you've had so far!!!

*Lei* :hugs: Sorry AF showed - and early no less!! Maybe your body is just really eager to start this process of egg sharing for you? I know we all can't wait to hear about it!!

*Lune* TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for your appointment, I know you are too! Can't wait to hear allllll about it :happydance:!!

Everyone else, Happy Monday! I'm missing a bunch of ladies on the front page, if you're not on there and have anything coming up please let me know so I can get your appointments/dates added!!

AFM, well ladies, I have myself a faint bfp this morning. I know I'm not going crazy because DH sees it (and he never entertains my line eye). I'm a little concerned it's going to end up being a chemical though. Posting a pic in my journal, let me know what you ladies think <3


----------



## Allika

Looks perfectly normal to me assuming you implanted after 9DPO. I want to hear none of this chemical shenanigans. Bring out the optimistic Hopin or I will crawl through this cellphone and smack you! It's a BFP, even my husband would recognize this line! Lol

As stated in your journal, the biggest congrats! You have a big Hopin fan in me and I say: hooray! 3 BFP!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha, Allika, you're cracking me up. I'm sorry for being pessimistic. I'm trying!! Just don't want to get my hopes up for nothing, you know?!


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA busy busy weekend!

Lei this is so exciting, I'm so for you, your such an amazing person!

Hopin- BFP AHHHHHHHHH WOOOOOO HOOOOOO I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU I'm going to go check it out in your journal!

I need too catch too on everyone else! I have only read a few posts so far lol. Happy MONDAY!


----------



## Allika

Hopes up for nothing would be if you didn't have a line! But this is a line! A line before your AF is a BFP! So many don't have anything before they actually missed their period! Same goes for the symptoms. Often the first symptom is a missing period!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Allika* I am so excited for you and your IUI this month!! This is going to be it for you, I just know it!! Do you have a test date yet?!
> I'm sorry it's costing you so much, I know that pain. It will all be worth it when you bring home a bundle of joy at the end of this journey!
> 
> *Jenna* Your family is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 I love the pics. How is your mouth feeling?
> 
> *Mums* Glad you're back home finally! Hope you're feeling ok. :hugs:
> 
> *never2late* I hope you get to 5 soon, friend :flower: What an amazing amoutn of support you've had so far!!!
> 
> *Lei* :hugs: Sorry AF showed - and early no less!! Maybe your body is just really eager to start this process of egg sharing for you? I know we all can't wait to hear about it!!
> 
> *Lune* TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for your appointment, I know you are too! Can't wait to hear allllll about it :happydance:!!
> 
> Everyone else, Happy Monday! I'm missing a bunch of ladies on the front page, if you're not on there and have anything coming up please let me know so I can get your appointments/dates added!!
> 
> AFM, well ladies, I have myself a faint bfp this morning. I know I'm not going crazy because DH sees it (and he never entertains my line eye). I'm a little concerned it's going to end up being a chemical though. Posting a pic in my journal, let me know what you ladies think <3

YAY HOPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! That is your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

I think I am out this month ladies.....my temps dropped yesterday and and today. Just waiting on the stupid :witch: to show her ugly face...:cry:

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Grateful365

KCwantsbaby said:


> I think I am out this month ladies.....my temps dropped yesterday and and today. Just waiting on the stupid :witch: to show her ugly face...:cry:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Monday!

Sorry KC :hugs: BUT....your not out till your out. Still FX'd for you.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*KC* when is the :witch: due? I'm with Grateful. She had a temp dip before she got her BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> *KC* when is the :witch: due? I'm with Grateful. She had a temp dip before she got her BFP! :hugs:

I had a HUGE temp dip! I thought I was out for sure until it shot way back up!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

thanks ladies! I really hope that it's just a dip as well. The witch is due today on FF and due Wednesday on my other app. Not sure which one to go with. FF is usually correct....

Thank you for your support! Means the world to me :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, my mouth still hurts but not quite as bad. As long as I keep up on my pain meds I'm fine. I'm actually eating FOOD now :) And that is absolutely a BFP girl!! I wouldn't even call that a dip.

KC, how big of a dip did you have? Did it go below cover line or are you still above? As long as there's no witch you're still in the game!

I have an interview today at 10! OH is coming with and sitting in the car with me for moral support (bless his heart) while MIL gets some one on one grandson time. Let's pray it goes better than my last interview!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* so glad you can eat again!!! I bet you appreciate it more than you did before all of this. Funny how we realize the things we take for granted isn't it?! GOOD LUCK today at your interview!!! You'll do GREAT!! :flower:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopin, my mouth still hurts but not quite as bad. As long as I keep up on my pain meds I'm fine. I'm actually eating FOOD now :) And that is absolutely a BFP girl!! I wouldn't even call that a dip.
> 
> KC, how big of a dip did you have? Did it go below cover line or are you still above? As long as there's no witch you're still in the game!
> 
> I have an interview today at 10! OH is coming with and sitting in the car with me for moral support (bless his heart) while MIL gets some one on one grandson time. Let's pray it goes better than my last interview!

It's not below the cover line yet so maybe I am still ok.....
I am sooo praying!!!


----------



## lune_miel

*Hopin*- :happydance: Keep those hopes alive! I didn't get a dark line until 15dpo.

Got an US at my appt and DH got to see the little heart flicker- 157bpm! I am so relieved and it's measuring about on time.. minus a couple of days. :cloud9:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies- thought I would share my medicine list for IVF....Here we go....

Desogen- BCP that I'm taking now
Follistim- this med is my BFF bc I've been using it for 3 cycles
Pregnyl
Ganirelix
Menopur
Leuprolide Acetate - this is Lupron to keep my from ovulating
Doxycycline - antibiotic for after retrieval
Prednisone- steroids for after retrieval
Valium - before transfer
Progesterone in sesame oil- inter muscular shots after transfer
Vivelle transdermal patch - estrogen patches

Insane huh?!?!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Just as we were pulling out of the driveway they called to reschedule to tomorrow at noon!! I was all ready looking good and PUMPED! And I stayed up all night thinking about it. Grrr!!!!!!!!! Well, try again tomorrow lol. MIL said she'll watch Draven still so we can maybe go do something since I'm all dressed up for no reason now but I don't know what. Maybe we'll go to Pike's Place or something. 
How's everyone's weather? We've had FABULOUS weather lately, especially for Seattle. Sunshiney and bright :D


----------



## Grateful365

Bummer Jenna! Well I agree have some fun while your all dressed up! Good kuck tomorrow for your interview :flower:

No sun in Michigan....30's this week. N e e d s u n.....:cry:


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA: That's an insane list!! Holy cow, they're not messing around lol! I'd have such a hard time remembering all that. Do you think you'll have any side effects?


We've decided to all go to the zoo! ;)

Grateful: Did you guys have any snow lately? I can't believe it's still snowing in some areas!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* Pics please!!! :):):)

*TypeA* That's a LOT! Whoa! 

*Jenna* Major bummer! Not cool at all.

Weather here is in the 30's, we got 6 or so inches of snow yesterday and it's flurrying today too!!! Hope it warms up soon!!! Here is a pic of my family with the snowman we built in the back yard :) My silly DS has a thing of snow in his mouth HAHA so I put a pic of him playing in the snow too <3
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









photo.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5









photo2.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> We've decided to all go to the zoo! ;)
> 
> Grateful: Did you guys have any snow lately? I can't believe it's still snowing in some areas!

That sounds fun! I've been wanting to go to the zoo :haha:

Yes it keep periodically snowing over here...I'm so over it for now...seriously need some sunshine!:wacko:


----------



## typeA TTC

Cute pictures!!!!

I'm not sure about the side effects. I have an in office hysteroscopy next Monday where they will check the uterus and lining....is it strange that I don't want to watch that screen/camera thing as it goes inside me?!? Gross. I'm going to ask for it. To be turned the other way. This procedure will be with no anesthesia or may be some local anesthesia. Not sure. I'll let you know how that procedure goes. 

We've also been asked if we wanted to freeze DHs sperm in case something happens on the day of the egg retreival. I think we are going to do it just in case! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Grateful365

Great snowman!!!!! :xmas8:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Love the pictures so cute!! We didn't get a lick of snow this year which is strange because we usually do. How silly if it snows on Easter. It's supposed to be spring! 

Good luck with the procedure TypeA. I see why you wouldn't want to look, but personally I'd be so interested lol.


----------



## lune_miel

Scan is hard to see detail. Can't wait til work is over so I can spread the news to family!
 



Attached Files:







3-25-2013.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I see it!!! I SEE IT!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I stumbled across this poem and thought it was beautiful, and worth sharing. I'm already a mother of an almost 6 year old little boy that is my WORLD, he was a 'surprise' when I was not planning on a baby. Now that I've been TTC#2 for 14 cycles, it has really made me appreciate my son, and this process, so much more than I ever have or would have. So I think this poem can apply to anyone TTC, whether it's #1, 2 or 12 :) <3
I'm not sure who the author is but here you go:

I will be a wonderful mother, not because of genetics, or money or that I have read books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother


----------



## Grateful365

Beautiful.........thanks for sharing Hopin. <3


----------



## momof1making2

Allika- very excited for your iui, it does the trick for a lot of gals ;)
Jenna- bummer :( but I'm glad your mouth is getting better and that your going to enjoy your time at the zoo! Is still freezing in Maine :( enjoy your sunshine!
Typea- Holy List!!!! I'm very happy that we will be in this journey with you every step of the way!
Lune- YAY FOR YOUR US! What a beautiful little bean you have yourself :)
Hopin- I definitely say listen to what everyone is saying and enjoy your BFP CELEBRATION! Did dh know you took it, will you call for a blood test? GREAT SNOWMAN BTW!


----------



## momof1making2

Love that Hopin! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Hi everyone! :flower:

Just poppin in so you know I care, I don't have a computer at home anymore (broke) so I have to use my phone most of the time :growlmad:

Thinking about you all

<3 Angie


----------



## Grateful365

Lune - SO happy to hear the appointment and ultrasound went so well! What an awesome picture of your little bean!!! Exciting!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

momof1making2 said:


> Hopin- I definitely say listen to what everyone is saying and enjoy your BFP CELEBRATION! Did dh know you took it, will you call for a blood test? GREAT SNOWMAN BTW!

Thanks doll :) :) :)
Yes DH knew, and he sees the line! I'm going to take a digi in a couple of days and if it says 'pregnant' I will call my doc and see what she wants to do. Last time she wanted me to come in for bloodwork so I'm assuming she'd want to do that again but I might be wrong. We'll see!! [-o&lt;


----------



## luna_19

Great pic lune :)

Wow typeA that is quite a list :wacko:

Jenna I had no idea you lived so close to me! The weather here is gorgeous too :) are you heading to the woodland park zoo? I've never been but I've heard it's great :)

Hopin can't wait to see the next test!

Ugh I puked for the first time today :( boo


----------



## Grateful365

I just saw this in someone's signature line and wanted to share...

I might have to wait, I'll never give up. I guess it's half timing, and the other half's luck. Wherever you are, whenever it's right, you'll come out of nowhere and into my life.-Michael Buble

<3 It kind of goes along with the poem Hopin posted earlier because I think 'waiting' makes us all better mothers and future-mothers.


----------



## MumsTheWord28

I cannot agree more, Grateful!

The wait - as long & difficult as it has been up until now - has certainly been worth it, & I do hope that it will make me a better mother. I already love my tiny little bean with all my might!! <3<3<3


----------



## Jenna_KA

luna_19 said:


> Great pic lune :)
> 
> Wow typeA that is quite a list :wacko:
> 
> Jenna I had no idea you lived so close to me! The weather here is gorgeous too :) are you heading to the woodland park zoo? I've never been but I've heard it's great :)
> 
> Hopin can't wait to see the next test!
> 
> Ugh I puked for the first time today :( boo

Oh I didn't know you live in Vancouver lol I guess all I had to do was look at your thing :dohh: Enjoying your sunshine? It's been gorgeous for days I'm loving it! Yes, we went to the Woodland Park. We had an AWESOME time! They have baby lion cubs that all came out to greet us as soon as we walked up and a little brand new wallabe (sp?) came out of its mothers pouch and tried to pounce around but couldn't control its giant feet.


----------



## luna_19

Baby lions? Oh I really need to convince hubby to go sometime :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yes they were so cute there was 4 of them! Do you come to Seattle often??


----------



## luna_19

We haven't been in a while. We used to go to concerts there all the time :) I'm thinking we might spend a weekend down there this summer so we can bring back a bunch of baby stuff without paying duty since everything here is so much more expensive.


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies,

I think this thread is now at the point where we have more preggo ladies than ladies that are on the TTC road. I think that is awesome and proves that even though it is a long journey in most cases, it does come to a positive end...

I am so very happy for you, Hopin, but my heart breaks when I read how worried, concerned and disbelieving you are. I fully understand where your feelings come from (trust me I got the same going on lol) but I wish you would have never made the bad experience that now makes it harder for you to embrace this new pregnancy and be positive! This pregnancy does not deserve to be welcomed with fear! So, hand that fear card over to me right now. Embrace it and update the 2 BFP to 3. :)

AFM: Today is Day 5. Tomorrow and the day after I will do shots. Kind of freaked out about it. I hope I will do it right :/. I am feeling very optimistic with this cycle. We got pregnant with the first cycle of Femara natural, so my chances with Femara, shots and IUI are good. 
I have to say, I am feeling better mentally too this cycle. These last two months were hard. Especially with my SIL's pregnancy starting the day mine was over and with my best friend being due the same time I would have been due. I try very hard to push through and be a good friend but it is not easy and I cried a lot.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I FULLY agree with Allika!!! Well said! Hand that card over missy! I'm sure she'll keep it safe for you and hand it back when all is said and done :) 

Luna: If you do please let me know! I'd LOVE to meet for some coffee (or juice if you don't drink coffee lol) and let your twinnie bump meet my Draven!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Luna* Let us know how your appointment goes today :)

*KC* How's it going?

Hope everyone else is doing great!

I want to make sure everyone on here knows that I am excited to have a bfp. I don't want anyone to ever assume I'm not grateful to see those two lines. 
Thank you!


----------



## momof1making2

Yay 3 BFP's!


----------



## momof1making2

Luna- I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!
Jenna- what does "proud ep-er" mean lol I'm probably asking a dumb question but I can't figure it out :haha:
Hopin- LOVE THE TICKERS!!!!
Grateful- What a beautiful quote!
Allika- I am feeling very positive about this cycle for you! Its going to be "the one"

Sooooo this nausea is getting old fast :( but I'll embrace it for what it is! Also my belly looks the way it did when I was four months along with dd I researched it and found that with your second you can show a lot sooner because your body is setting up for what it already knows. WEIRD, but I Love it!


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: so when do you go in for the first time? I am torn between recommending to go very early or wait for a few weeks and then go (like after week 8). Both have advantages!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well I just scheduled my u/s. They were bringing me in on the 16th but DH is out of town that entire week so I asked for it to be the following week. So my first u/s is Monday the 22nd!! So I will be about 7 weeks. The appointments desk calls it 8w2d but they're basing that off of a 28 day cycle and assuming I O'd on CD14. I happen to know better ;)
I have left a message for my doctor's secretary to see if she wants me to come in for bloodwork like last time or if I'm just waiting until the first u/s to come in.


----------



## Grateful365

I feel very happy this morning about Hopin's test! :happydance: What a blessing!!!!

I think its amazing we have 3 BFP this month total - I love watching you ladies dreams finally come true. I have chills just thinking about it. 

I am praying for everyone here no matter where you are at in your long journey. 

Allika - I have a good feeling about this cycle for you as well.....:winkwink: Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin I think seven weeks is a great time for a first scan! I would request blood test too a.s.a.p just for some piece of mind but that's just me. Nomatter what, today is quite the celebration, your digi says "pregnant" ahhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Luna* Let us know how your appointment goes today :)
> 
> *KC* How's it going?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!
> 
> I want to make sure everyone on here knows that I am excited to have a bfp. I don't want anyone to ever assume I'm not grateful to see those two lines.
> Thank you!

Temps went down even futher this morning and now I feel the stupid :witch: coming.....I'm sure she will be here sometime today.

Waiting on the doctor to call back and see what we will do for next month.

I'm sooo exciting for you Hopin!!!! I can't wait for your u/s :flower:


----------



## Allika

I say it's a boy for Hopin! Gut feeling! And I have a pretty good nose for this! ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*KC* Ugh, I am still keeping my FX'd for you that the :witch: stays away. Let us know what your doctor says. :hugs:

*Allika* LOL you're cracking me up!! :flower:


----------



## Allika

Also Id like to point out that Hopin was the best example for temping being the most reliable measurement to indicate ovulation and pregnancy! Even the test gave a wrong ovulation result! Really makes me wonder if I shouldn't start temping as well!


----------



## anmlz86

Yay hopin! I'm so happy for you! So exciting that you got your BFP! Tehehehe yay!


----------



## Grateful365

Luna - Super excited to hear how your appointment went today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika you are SO right, had I not been temping I would've thought i was like 20 DPO and I would've been really confused. I would definitely say temp!

So my doctor's office called back and wanted me to go in for labs today. So I went, and should get the results today. Then I have to go back Thursday to see if my numbers went up (FX'd). And then she insisted that I come in earlier for an u/s on 4/9. I don't know why on earth she wants me to do that, I tried telling her it was way too early (I will only be 5 weeks at that point) - don't you guys think that's way way too early???


----------



## Allika

I think your OBGYN just wants to be cautious and give you an early opportunity to be calmed down if everything is alright!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika I always swear by temping it really is the most reliable. You should ABSOLUTELY do it you learn so much about yourself!

Momof1: not a stupid question! Allika asked the same thing in my journal and I explained that not many people do it. It's exclusively pumping. Since Draven wouldn't latch right and I still want him to have my milk I've been double pumping every 4 hours since a week after he's been born :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - Early or not, it will be nice to get some reassurance. I'm sure everything is just fine but it is still always nice to get some reassurance. So I say Yeay for an earlier appointment and ultrasound. :happydance:


----------



## lune_miel

I have to 2nd what *Allika* said, it seems our group is turning to more BFPers than TTCers, which means to me that all of the amazing support truly has a positive effect.


----------



## Allika

Lei, where are you?


----------



## luna_19

Hopin I am so excited for your lab results and u/s!

Jenna I love how the ep thing is a picture of a cow, you must feel like you're running your own little dairy farm pumping that often :lol:


----------



## Allika

I am kind of nervous about injecting myself. Aaah!

Any advice?


----------



## anmlz86

Hey Alika! The best advice I can give for giving yourself an injection is to keep breathing and inject slowly. If you inject too fast it may start to sting slightly. Once it's done you'll probably say " Eh, that wasn't so bad" and you'll feel like a pro :) Good luck!

Hopin- any news yet??? :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Nada. Guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow. Boo!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika said:


> I am kind of nervous about injecting myself. Aaah!
> 
> Any advice?

You can so do this!!! I refused to do it myself until my friend FORCED me to do it (DH was out of town). I did it and it didn't hurt that bad. So here are my tips- 

Make sure the open part of the needle is pointing up (generally the opening is on the sides)
Go straight in...not at an angle
Do it on the sides of your belly button, not below (those areas tend to bruise more)
Slowly push the meds in (you don't have to count in between but don't just push it all in in like a second)
Hold the needle in for a few seconds after your done pushing the meds...it helps everything get in there
Take the needle straight out (taking it out at angle will make it hurt more)
Put a Kleenex on the area after your done and go do something else (I used to clean the house briefly so I wouldn't think of it)

I think that's it...just know you CAN do this! I was skeptical but now Ido them all myself. IVF calls for 3 a day so I'm glad that I had time to do jut one a day myself!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: I can't wait to hear your results! Having your US that early is fine, the most they'll do is have you come back for another. They had me come in for one right away too just to "date" it. I was about 5 weeks also and all you could see was a tiny little empty black dot. They had me come in about 3 weeks later, they pushed me forward to 9 weeks even and we got this:
https://i48.tinypic.com/js23xk.jpg

Lei: I agree WHERE ARE YOUUU?! :(

Lune: How is your little raspberry doing?

Luna: Can't wait to hear about your appointment :) And I absolutely do feel like a cow. Whenever I pump I have to sit in the bedroom hooked up and just wait... I call it "jail". I always tell OH "Okay, I'm going to jail now. I'll be back in about 20 minutes." I'll do what I have to do for little booger face though! Do you plan on BFing?

Grateful: Any more feelings in your belly?? Have you claimed it as movement?

Allika: I don't know much about the injections but what I hear from EVERYONE is "It's not as bad as I thought it would be." I think it'll be just fine!

AFM: My interview went GREAT!! She had me do my drug test and said they'll be contacting my references and that I should expect a call in a week or two! She said "I'll definitely be giving you a call in a week or two. If you don't hear from me in two weeks call me back." I feel so confident! We'll be celebrating with a glass of champagne tonight. I can't wait for that phone call!


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Allika said:


> I am kind of nervous about injecting myself. Aaah!
> 
> Any advice?

I was so nervous the first time I gave myself an injection, I actually let out a little whimper before the needle went in! :wacko:

Before you know it, you'll be an, "old hat," at it, & it won't bother you at all. :hugs:

The best thing that worked for me was to pinch an area of skin so that I had more fatty tissue to work with (my injections were subcutaneous... not intramuscular... meaning they had to go into the skin, not my muscle tissue... & I am a rather thin gal, so it was a challange.) 

I would sit in a chair, bend over a little bit, & pinch an area around my belly button... clean it with an alcohol wipe (let the alcohol dry before giving the injection, the alcohol stings like crazy if not!) & inject the medication rather slowly into the pinched skin. 

I also rotated the injection sites - one, two, the, four, & back again, in equal areas just around my belly button. 

I was surprised at how tiny the needles are, & how easy they went in & out.

I definitely agree - just go straight in & out with the needles, & you will be fine. Good luck!!! :thumbup: 

P.S. Some medications they recommend you do in your "lower quadrants," or kind of your lower hip/upper bottom area... that is just the same, but really follow the advice of your doctor. I had my doctor's nurse show me how to do everything the first time I started injectables last year. She was great!


----------



## luna_19

that's great about the job Jenna :)

I am definitely bfing! When I found out there was two one of the first things that crossed my mind was omg am I going to be able to bf two? but from what I've read most people have no problems. Some need to supplement with formula in the beginning but most don't and tandem bfing doesn't seem nearly as scary to me now as before I read up on it. Hubby will definitely have to be very involved until I get the hang of it which I don't think is really a bad thing anyways :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey Ladies I'm here!!! Haven't had a whole lot to post on. AF just left so now I'm just waiting. I went in Monday for my evaluation which took FOREVER... the first hour they asked all about my child hood, how I grew up & about my life now... Then they wanted to know how my family & friends felt about why I was doing the donation. After about an hour of the questions I had to answer a 580 true false questionaire to the most bizzare questions ever lol.

I have an exam on Thursday & they will let me know when I start injections & then have to have labs on Friday.

Allika- I don't know what to expect either with injections but at least we can be there to root each other on :happydance:

Jenna- Fxed you got the job hun!!!


Hopin- wahoo for the :bfp: you must be over the moon !!


Angie - your almost there hun!!!! 


Typea- thanks for the advice!! You will be my go to gal when I start injections ;) 

I'm on my cell phone so I'm going to have to go back & catch up with everyone else :) I missed you all...its just hard to check bnb through my phone.. Once I have more updates I'll keep you updated. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

appointment went great :) In depth in my journal but basically my doctor is great and will be sending me to all the best people whenever needed. My scan on May 2 is an NT scan to check for genetic abnormalities and my next doctor appt is on April 22.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- because I'm mosey like that...any idea what meds you'll be taking? And I guess you'll do an egg retrieval? I go between bring scared to death of it and being okay with it. Although you just got done with surgery so it may not bother you. I ordered all my meds today....yikes...it's real!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Luna, BFing will be ESPECIALLY beneficial in your situation of having to buy double everything! Formula for one is expensive enough lol. So since your team yellow are you just going to buy a bunch of yellow and white clothes?? I don't see a lot of gender neutral clothes in stores since everything is either pink or blue, flowers or trucks. And any ideas for a nursery yet? 

Same with the other preggo girls, nursery ideas? Nesting in Dravens nursery was my all time favorite thing to do I loved setting up his room!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* SO glad to hear that your interview went well!! I will say this, I'm in HR and I am the person for my company that handles all pre-employment screenings, etc - and at least at my company, we would not send you for a drug screening if you weren't getting the job offer! That's so exciting!! Let us know as soon as you hear something.
Thanks for the advice about the 5 week ultrasound. I'm glad they'll be able to get me in and and see that things look normal up to that point.

*Lei* Thanks for checking in, glad all is going well. Looking forward to hearing about this process for you! :flower:

*Luna* I read your journal post, so glad it went well!! <3

*KC* Did the :witch: ever show up yesterday? Did you hear back from your doctor?

*Allika* Today is your first day of injections, right? Are you going to start temping? I feel so great about this cycle for you!! Are you prepared for the possibility of twins?! I just feel like, since Femara worked so well for you the first time by itself, that the IUI is going to work REALLY REALLY well! SO EXCITING! :happydance:

*Grateful, Momof1, Mums* How are you ladies feeling?!

*TypeA, LDizzy* You ladies have been a bit quiet too! Hope all is well! :flower:

*anmlz* Your FS appointment is right around the corner! Can't wait!


How is everyone else doing? Happy Hump Day :)

Please check the front page and let me know if there are any appointments/updates I can add for any of you!! I just updated today so keep me posted! :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Jenna I'm glad your interview went well!
Allika- I was scared too but once you do the first injection you will realize, its a synch! I agree with typea's advice!
Lei-missed you! It will be exiting to follow you through this journey!
Hopin- I can't wait to hear your tests results! And, I just realized your going to have a Christmas baby :) awwwwww............ 

So I was up until midnight last night sick as ever :( I never felt that way with dd and its AWFUL. But, I will certainly take it for what its worth in the end! I was crying and OH was so sweet, rubbing my back, soothing me. I'm such a baby when I don't feel good!


----------



## Allika

Did the first injections yesterday and wrote about it in my journal! So far so good, today is the last one and then tomorrow first U/S!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* I'm so sorry you're having such bad ms!! :( Not cool. Your doc can probably give you something for that if it gets super bad! :hugs: to you, I know that's not fun.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I just called and left a message asking about the labs from yesterday. I know I'm being impatient but I want to know!! I don't know if they were planning on waiting to call me with them until after Thursdays labs or what.


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> So I was up until midnight last night sick as ever :( I never felt that way with dd and its AWFUL. But, I will certainly take it for what its worth in the end! I was crying and OH was so sweet, rubbing my back, soothing me. I'm such a baby when I don't feel good!

Sorry to hear this momof1 :nope: I had MS (all day long) real bad for about 2 weeks...I could barely get out of bed I felt so sick. I hope yours will go away quickly. 

In the meantime, I know that ginger ale and 'prego pops' helped me a bit to get through it.
:hugs:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Jenna* SO glad to hear that your interview went well!! I will say this, I'm in HR and I am the person for my company that handles all pre-employment screenings, etc - and at least at my company, we would not send you for a drug screening if you weren't getting the job offer! That's so exciting!! Let us know as soon as you hear something.
> Thanks for the advice about the 5 week ultrasound. I'm glad they'll be able to get me in and and see that things look normal up to that point.
> 
> *Lei* Thanks for checking in, glad all is going well. Looking forward to hearing about this process for you! :flower:
> 
> *Luna* I read your journal post, so glad it went well!! <3
> 
> *KC* Did the :witch: ever show up yesterday? Did you hear back from your doctor?
> 
> *Allika* Today is your first day of injections, right? Are you going to start temping? I feel so great about this cycle for you!! Are you prepared for the possibility of twins?! I just feel like, since Femara worked so well for you the first time by itself, that the IUI is going to work REALLY REALLY well! SO EXCITING! :happydance:
> 
> *Grateful, Momof1, Mums* How are you ladies feeling?!
> 
> *TypeA, LDizzy* You ladies have been a bit quiet too! Hope all is well! :flower:
> 
> *anmlz* Your FS appointment is right around the corner! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Happy Hump Day :)
> 
> Please check the front page and let me know if there are any appointments/updates I can add for any of you!! I just updated today so keep me posted! :hugs:

:witch: came last night and my doctor has STILL not called back....I'm getting a little upset to say the least............

Not a good...

Hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hello, ladies!

Had my follow-up appointment with my doctor this morning post-hospitalization... & he was able to get an image of my tiny baby bean!!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/lizkfloersch/3-27-13.jpg

I am still so full of fluid from my OHSS (as shown on the image...) but at least it is not as bad as it once was!

The nurse will call me with my numbers this afternoon... I will report back.

I just HAD to share my first photo of my little miracle!! I am so thrilled!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*KC* call them back!!!! I totally would! Sorry the witch got you :hugs: :flower:

*mums* sweet! thank you for sharing! When is your next appointment?


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hopin4ABump said:


> *KC* call them back!!!! I totally would! Sorry the witch got you :hugs: :flower:
> 
> *mums* sweet! thank you for sharing! When is your next appointment?


Hopin, next appointment is on Monday, 1st April. :happydance:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> *KC* call them back!!!! I totally would! Sorry the witch got you :hugs: :flower:
> 
> *mums* sweet! thank you for sharing! When is your next appointment?

They finally called! She said I had such a great response with the 150mg of Clomid (progesterone was 33.2) that she wants to try it one more month before they try anything else...

On to round 4 of clomid :wacko:


----------



## Grateful365

Mums - Awwwww! How awesome to see a little bean!!! Thanks so much for sharing - so excited for you!!!

KC - Thats GREAT news! I hope this next cycle is IT!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Mums, such a cute little bean.

I got a call and email from HR!! They sent me 5 forms (11 pages) of background check and authorization forms for the drug testing and stuff!!! I printed it out right away and faxed it all back along with my certificates and stuff as requested!!! And she verified my references. Looking gooooood :)
We have a suuuuper busy day today with 3 appointments, all my pre employment stuff going on, then OH's sister flying in to join us and MIL then MY mom is driving up to visit tonight too!! Chaos!! I'll update more later!


----------



## luna_19

Momof1 I'm sorry you're feeling so nauseous. My doctor said it was fine to take gravol for my nausea but I'm not sure if it was that or the puking about 10 minutes later that made me feel better today :haha:

Congrats mums great picture! (Although your bean should be measuring 4.5mm not cm, that would be really big ;) )

Allika I'm glad the first injection went well :)

KC I hope this next cycle is it for you :)


----------



## never2late70

Wow this thread is hopping! :haha:

How fantastic everyone is doing :happydance:

My computer at home broke and I have to use my phone most of the time now. Just wanted to pop in and let you all know I'm thinking about you :hugs:

xoxox,
Angie


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Grateful365 said:


> Mums - Awwwww! How awesome to see a little bean!!! Thanks so much for sharing - so excited for you!!!
> 
> KC - Thats GREAT news! I hope this next cycle is IT!

Thanks Grateful!! I hope so too :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Angie!!!!!! You are REALLY getting up there!! SO EXCITING!! :yipee:


----------



## never2late70

Thanks Hopin! Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:

I know less than $1970.00 or so.. :happydance:
After years and years this could finally be happening! 

Please continue to share our link for us..we're so close!!
We couldn't have done it with you all! 
www.gofundme.com/24wb98



xoxox 
Angie


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Luna - Thank you - you are absolutely correct! I was just too hasty in making my little notes, & posting the photo up. :dohh:

A little update: my doctor's nurse called with my numbers - hCG went up to 2,919! Est & prog are great, too.

So far, so good!


----------



## luna_19

Jenna I realized I missed your questions earlier. I was just picturing getting a bunch of gender neutral onesies and stuff...I hope I can find stuff! We are going to be moving so i'm not sure how much time we'll have to set up a nursery. I really like the color of our current spare bedroom which is a very pale green so maybe a similar color. I originally wanted to paint a mural with cherry blossoms and birds but I think now I'll just do it on several medium sized canvasses so I can just hang it when we move :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

That sounds beautiful, sounds kind of like a "spring" type theme. Awesome! Baby buying is so much fun. OH and I used to carry the car seat around the house and pretend with each other that Draven was in there and make funny jokes. So much fun.


----------



## momof1making2

Mums- What an adorable bean you have!
Jenna- Sounds to me like you got the job, YAY!
Hopin- Have they still not called your on your labs yet, wth???
Allika- Yay you got through the first shot! Now its easy from here on out.
Typea- How are you?

MS seems to be a bit more tolerable last few days, thank God! I'm so excited for my appointment this week, FINALY!


----------



## momof1making2

Luna- I love your nursery idea! My friend did cherry blossoms and it was beautiful!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* I'm so glad you are feeling a bit better!! :hugs: 

*Lei* Let us know how it goes today!!

Good morning everyone else :) Hope you're having a happy day so far.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- oh i sure will! I'm getting nervous about it lol.


----------



## Allika

I am having a great day! Not very hard, when you have a 3 day weekend ahead of you! YAY YAY YAY!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> I am having a great day! Not very hard, when you have a 3 day weekend ahead of you! YAY YAY YAY!

Jealous! That sounds fantastic!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, are you going to tell friends and family about this?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, I'm curious about Jenna's question too - who all knows?!

Allika, UGH! I wish I had a 3 day weekend!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna & Hopin- I have told my mom as we'll as my brothers & their OH's ... They are all so excited about it & have tons of questions lol. My mom was not so easy to convince but she has come around once I explained things to her. In her eyes she thought I would have a kid & give it away which is totally not how it works. Silly mom! As far as friends I have only told my 2 closest girlfriends about it because they are the ones who I talk to about everything. I thought about talking to my dad about it but knowing him he would tell his wife then my WHOLE family would know lol.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei Awe, your momma just worried about you. Glad she came around :) 

So I meant to tell you ladies I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with triplets. The dream went all the way through delivery and post delivery, etc. I will tell you what I took away from that dream: I don't want triplets. :rofl: :haha: I'm honestly not quite sure I could even handle twins after that dream LOL!


----------



## luna_19

I had a dream I was having twins a few days before I found out ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well didn't your dream just come true ;) baking 2 in the oven as we speak!! Are you warming up to that more? I'm sure it was a lot to absorb at first but you've gotta be settling in to it now?


----------



## luna_19

yeah, I still have moments where I wonder how the heck I'm going to manage but overall I'm ok with it now :)
(I still think I'm going to ridiculously huge though :haha: )


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It's pretty amazing to think what our bodies can do, isn't it? I mean two HUMANS growing inside you. That's pretty phenomenal! I mean one is just as amanzing but it just blows my mind sometimes when I really think about it!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> So I meant to tell you ladies I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with triplets. The dream went all the way through delivery and post delivery, etc. I will tell you what I took away from that dream: I don't want triplets. :rofl: :haha: I'm honestly not quite sure I could even handle twins after that dream LOL!


:crib::crib::crib:

:rofl: Bet you were tired when you woke up!!! LOL


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG! Just the little emoticons of 3 babies makes me feel like I'm losing my mind :rofl:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I lose my mind sometimes with just Draven, its amazing how people can do two and three at a time! Oh man!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I forgot I wanted to share this. This is just before my wisdom teeth removal, I made OH take a picture lmao! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1794.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## never2late70

Hilarious Jenna!!!! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Wow Jenna!! I only had IV sedation!


----------



## luna_19

All I had was adivan :/


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA I had IV sedation too, this was just before. My insurance didn't cover the IV anesthesia but there was NO way I could do it awake no matter how numb I was. It was just the psychological part of it that killed me, knowing they were ripping my teeth out. So my mom, bless her heart, paid the $600 to have me put to sleep.

Luna, are you KIDDING ME?!?! I would have died how'd you do that lol!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* That's a good look on you ;) :haha:

*Allika* Let us know how today goes!

Happy Friday everyone! :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> I forgot I wanted to share this. This is just before my wisdom teeth removal, I made OH take a picture lmao! :haha:

:rofl: That's great Jenna!!!!! Awesome pic!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Friday Ladies...

Just wanted to share something this morning that I think is a GREAT deal...

I always hear of ladies talking about how expensive the HPT and OPT's are. I found and purchased a great deal on Amazon that I think saves a TON of money if your TTC.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026995KO/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Although they are the 'cheapie' tests...they work great! I got clear positives on both the OPTs and the HPT. You get a ton of them for the money.

Especially great if you are a compulsive tester....:winkwink:


----------



## luna_19

Cheapies are definitely the way to go :)

Jenna I only had two teeth that needed to come out and I (still) have never been put under. I think I would be ok with it now but I had this huge fear of it most of my life so they just gave me the adivan (which btw you can totally panic away the effects of!) Then used a ton of freezing...it was pretty horrible :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've taken ativan for anxiety attacks and it definitely doesn't do enough to where I'd be okay having my teeth pulled out. Holy moly lol. I was terrified of being put to sleep too until I had it with my c section. Now after that and my wisdom teeth I think its kinda fun lol. It's like a forced nap, which is always welcome!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL Jenna you crack me up :rofl:


----------



## Beautifullei2

So I'm watching Ricky Lake & its about infertility.... Its making me ball my eyes out :(


----------



## luna_19

It's weird I feel like all of a sudden infertility is ok for everyone to talk about. In the last few months I've seen several different news reports about how so many more people are dealing with infertility because they didn't realize age plays such a huge role. Where were all of these reports when I was in my 20s thinking I have all the time in the world???


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna_KA said:


> I've taken ativan for anxiety attacks and it definitely doesn't do enough to where I'd be okay having my teeth pulled out. Holy moly lol. I was terrified of being put to sleep too until I had it with my c section. Now after that and my wisdom teeth I think its kinda fun lol. It's like a forced nap, which is always welcome!

This is my thinking on the egg retreival. A forced nap! They said it would only take 15 minutes but I'm just trying it keep calm and know I'm one step closer!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh totally you'll enjoy it! Just relax and enjoy the extra Z's ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Happy Easter girls! :bunny:
I <3 you all :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Happy Easter!


----------



## Allika

I miss Hopin. I hope she is doing alright.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Me too :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning Ladies!!

*Mums* Let us know how your appointment goes today!!

Everyone else needs to give me some testing/appointments/etc dates to put on the front page!! I KNOW we have more than one tester out there!!

AFM, thanks for giving me some time to move on ladies. I appreciate you. I have posted in my journal and I do ask that each of you go read it real quickly for me. I'm gald to be back :hugs: Missed you ladies this weekend and I hope everyone had a WONDERFUL Easter!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Glad to you're back :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Me too!! :) :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Glad your back Hopin :hugs:

Hope everyone had a nice Easter. Can't wait to see a good month with lots of testing.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## momof1making2

Happy Monday ladies!

My fetal doppler came in the mail and after doing some research online on how to use the darn thing I finally heard the most beautiful sound in the world-My little ones heartbeat :happydance: this momma has been on :cloud9: cloud 9 :cloud9: ever since.

How is everyone else doing this Monday?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Momof1* OMG!!!! So exciting <3 <3 <3 I'm sure you fell in love alllllll over again. I can't wait for you to have another u/s and we get a new pic!!


----------



## lune_miel

My SIL gave us a gift at Easter dinner filled with baby's 1st Easter onesie, bib, etc. It is the first baby gift and it still doesn't feel real that we'll be using these next year!


----------



## lilrojo

Hi hopin :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hiya Hoping!!!! :)

And Lilrojo!!

:dance:


----------



## Allika

I just cancelled our IUI. This might be really dumb of me and I already have second thoughts ugh I hate scheduling conflicts


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies, please give a big welcome to *lilrojo* and *Breaking*!! 
I was on another thread with them and asked them to join us here as this is going to be the only thread I actively patricipate in since I'm trying to kind of clear my mind of the stresses TTC. SO glad you both decided to join!! :hugs:
Can you tell me what appointments/dates you two have coming up so I can add you to the first page?

*Allika* Try not to stress to hard over it, EVERYTHING happens for a reason, and this DID work for you last cycle. Keep that in mind :flower: FX'd for you that it's your cycle, I want those Christmas Twins for you!! <3


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: Yayyy welcome back :hugs: I missed you!

Momof1: Happy prune! So sweet you found the little heartbeat. I love that little "whomp whomp"

Allika: Why did you cancel your IUI??



AFM: I just got a call from the job I REALLY wanted! This one is full time and pays better and isn't a mobile position so I don't have to drive around everywhere and doesn't start at 4AM... I have an interview with them on Friday. If the last place calls and offers a position in the meantime (which I expect they will) I'll just take it until the better place offers me their position. Then I'll say SAYONARA to the other place. Ohhhh this is going to be a long week....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* I bet that was pretty special, getting your first baby gift!!! Helps it sink in just a little bit. :hugs:

AFM, my doctor called me this morning to follow up. She was talking about how she wanted me to take baby aspirin starting after O, something about how new studies have shown it helps decrease the chance of early miscarriage?! Just thought I'd pass that along. I told her I was planning to take a couple of cycles off so I could clear my head and let my body recover from these two back to back losses and she said she thought that was a great idea and to just call her when I'm ready to start back up again.
Just wanted to share with you that tidbit about the baby aspirin. Anyone else heard of that?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* that's awesome about the job interview!! Man you are the woman of the hour!! In today's economy I'm really impressed that you've scored so many interviews!! I really hope you get the one you truly want, you deserve it!! FX'd for you.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you! Not to toot my own horn or anything, but I've always been pretty good at getting interviews. I just struggled a bit with this one because I'm new to phlebotomy so all I had on my resume was CNA stuff. What's funny is MIL spoke to her "angels" about my career path and said I'd get 3 interviews (this Friday is interview number 3) and that in the end I'll have a choice between 2 jobs. Which looks like this is where it's headed. Crazyyyy!!


----------



## lilrojo

I don't have any upcoming appointments.. as my normal lp has only been 9 days.. af is due for me tomorrow.. so hoping my temp stays up above coverline.. then I will test fmu.. if af shows then I head back to the drs for round 3 of clomid.. 

and thank you for the nice welcome :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* That just gave me chills!!! Ahhhh!!!

*lilrojo* I'm going to put you down for testing tomorrow!! :happydance: FX'd that your temp stays up!!

*Lei* How are you doing, doll?!


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Lilrojo and Breaking! Glad to have you!!!!:flower:

Momof1 - How cool!! I bet your just in heaven over there. I wish I had a doppler thing right about now...I wonder if at this point I could hear the heartbeat with a regular stethoscope? I'm still not bale to feel any real movement and my checkup isn't for 24 more days...it's agony! LOL I'm a worry wart sometimes though...

Lune - How special to get your first baby gift. Seems surreal doesn't it? 

Hopin - I've never heard of that but it is very interesting. I googled it and see there is a lot of discussion on it!

Jenna - YEAY! I hope you get an offer from your interview on Friday! Sounds perfect :thumbup:

Allika - FX'd for you :) Have a good feeling about your follies! :flower:


----------



## luna_19

Hopin I have heard about the baby aspirin thing, I tried it for 1 cycle even though I've never had a mc but stopped because I was bruising so much

Jenna that's great about all the job opportunities :) 

Allika I'm sorry you had to cancel the iui, you still have a good chance with the injectables this month though :) 

Welcome to the new ladies :) 

Not much going on with me, I took my prescription nausea med for the first time last night and am feeling way better. I didn't even puke when we had a major pooping incident at work today :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Luna* Does it cause bruising?! It's all new to me, but good to know.

OMG, I cannot STAND public restrooms..... yuck!


----------



## luna_19

It can because it thins your blood. The pooping incident involved a very large dog, I work at a vet ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:rofl: :haha: I completely forgot about your job and thought you were talking about someone having a stinky doo doo in the work restroom!! HAHAH~!!!! :rofl: I am dying laughing over here....


----------



## Grateful365

:rofl::rofl::rofl: A doggie poo-poo accident IS much more appropriate then a workplace poo-poo incident. LOL!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: It's creepy the things this lady predicts sometimes lol. I get chills all the time when she does that! I'd forgotten she said it until she reminded me this morning "Remember, they said you'd have a choice?" I was like AHH CRAP YOU'RE RIGHT!!!

Luna: I was still working as a CNA when I had MS and I had maaaany stinky poo incidents... Except mine weren't from animals, but big old people >.< It was sooooo hard!

Grateful: You wont be able to hear it with a stethescope, believe me I've tried. Some things say you can, but you really can't. You need a special piece for the stethescope, not just a regular one. And I was like 8 months pregnant when I tried it lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Anyone have any fun April Fool's jokes today??!!


----------



## ajd36

Hi everyone!! Thanks for inviting us over Hopin, there seems to be a lot of fun ladies on here and I am excited to play some catch up tonight on this thread :)

Hoping this is not an April fools on me.....today is DPO9 and I had a very very faint this morning. Keeping FX all day and just going to enjoy the idea of it today.

Hoping, my official date for lab test is April 7th unless I get a digi before hand and they will let me come in earlier :)

Best of luck ladies and I can't wait to meet you all!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2979.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi *ajd*! So glad you decided to join us :hugs:

I definitely see that line!!! FX'd FX'd FX'd! I'll put you down for the 7th but fully anticipate you will test before then :haha: as most of us are poas-aholics!!

*Jenna* No but you know what, before I had issues TTC (or before I was even close to thinking about TTC) I would always mess with my parents/friends and tell them I'm pregnant. I would NEVER do that to them now as everyone would be so excited lol. I can't think of any good ones. What about you?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Mums* I'm anxiously waiting to hear how your appointment went today. Keep us posted!! :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Ajd and congrats on that line...can't wait to see it get darker :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi ladies - thanks so much for the warm welcome!

Hopin ...for upcoming appts, you can put me down for testing/AF due April 15th.

I will see how long i last without testing :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats ajd :)

You guys are hilarious :haha: human poop is definitely way worse than dog poop

I liked hbo's press release about replacing Peter Dinklage on Got :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

luna_19 said:


> Congrats ajd :)

Luna!!!!!

I jsut read your having twins...i am so happy for you!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* :haha: The dreaded TWW!! I will be counting the days down with you!


----------



## Allika

My test date is apr 17th :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

haha Thank Hopin.

I am actually really dreading this TWW...it's my first IUI and we had really good stats...so i KNOW that if AF comes at the end of it...i'm gonna feel like what more could we do...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Be optimistic!!! Can you remind me again what your #'s were?


----------



## Jenna_KA

The only joke I've had was on FB from my cousin. She has a 9 month old that she's still carrying baby fat from and she posted a pic saying they're expecting baby number 4! She totally got me (which I feel bad because she does look pregnant in the picture :dohh: ) She will start trying for number 4 this summer though so hopefully next time it isn't a joke lol.
 



Attached Files:







644585_10151507721307829_128744794_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh and I don't even try pulling off pranks anymore, I ALWAYS laugh and give it away. I wish I could though lol.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> Be optimistic!!! Can you remind me again what your #'s were?

i had 3 follies, 2.1 & 1.9 (right) and 2.0 (left). DH's sperm count yesterday was good and today it had almost doubled. this includes good motility and morphology.

ive been so bad at reading IUI success/failure stories the past 2 days...that i sometimes read failures where it's multiple follies and 70million sperm but bfn:nope:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Wow, she really would've gotten me too!!!

*Breaking* Stop googling!!! Luna, now is the time for you to post that picture about Dr. Google ;)
In all seriousness, I know it's difficult not to read into that kind of stuff, but your TWW will be much more peaceful if you just try to relax and trust in the process. With saying that, everyone knows how obsessive we ALL are with getting as much info as possible that's out there about our situations so if you have to google, try to only read the positive stories/reviews. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Google is evil! I'd post the pic  I'm on my phone


----------



## Breaking Dawn

i agree google is evil!

:devil:


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies,

I triggered and am done with shots for this month! Yay! I had to cancel my IUI. I work in Accounting and there is no way I can miss 3h tomorrow for this (Month end! grr). I thought it was going to be at the location near my job but they do the IUI all the way downtown and that is a 50min ride from where I work.
I am glad I am done with the shots. It wasnt that bad, but I am glad to see no needles for the next two weeks.
I am happy with the results of Femara and Follistim. I had 2 beautiful Follies, one on each side and today I am pretty sure I already have a surge even without the trigger.

Hopefully this cycle will continue to be so beautiful.

@Hopin: I know we are not supposed to talk about your cycle but I do want to know how you're feeling. Are you cramping? How long does your Dr. think you will be bleeding? Motrin really helped me.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...those follies sound great! hope your cycle ends with a beautiful bfp!


----------



## ajd36

Came home sick from work today.... woke up this morning with what I thought was just post nasal drip but right after I got to worK I realized I felt pretty warm, stuffy nose with some phlegm and very tired....then I got very nauseous and had to take Zofran to not get sick. My temp is now 99 (my norm is 97.4). I was around my friends 7mon old this weekend and think I caught his cold maybe....or could this be pregnancy symptoms?? I never knew about pregnancy rhinitis until today lol...but I think its way to early for that.

Oh I just tested again and I'm up to 99.16 now but don't want to take anything...I think I have Tylenol from the last pregnancy...it just scares me to take meds but running a fever isn't good either....no stressing, time for more fluids and rest

Night ladies


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning Ladies - Happy Tuesday!

Ajd - I hope you feel better! FYI - My temps were up around 99 the day of my expected AF on the BFP cycle. I also had a stuffy nose. :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...that does sound like possible bfp symptoms!!

Are you going to test again?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

GOOD MORNING SWEET LADIES!! :flower:

*Mums* I'm kind of worried about you, hope your appointment well yesterday and that you are OK. :flower:

*Lilrojo* Testing today?!?!?! :test: :test: :test:

*momof1* Looking forward to your appointment tomorrow? Wish you were getting another scan but that's just me being a brat :haha:

*Lei* How's it going over there? Enjoying your time off work?

*anmlz* Just a few more days until your FS appointment!! Do you have a list of questions, what is your plan with this appointment?

*Lune, Grateful, mums, momof1 & Luna* How are you ladies feeling? Any bump pics you can share yet or is it too early?! (I know it's not too early for Grateful but you are all our bump ladies!)

*Allika* Yay for being done with your shots! Your follies are lovely and it's GOING to be your cycle, I just know it!

*Breaking, Allika & LDizzy* Keeping each other company in the TWW, woot woot! Here's to hoping time flies for you lovely ladies...bring us some Christmas BABIES!!!

*ajd* Those TOTALLY sound like bfp symptoms!! If you want to go ahead and test I'm sure none of us would be mad about that :haha: I'm just sayin'!!! I hope this is it fo you!! :happydance:

*Allika* Thanks for asking hun, when I said "Don't talk about my cycle" I didn't mean it so much like that. I just don't want to be....consumed with it like I have been. Just need a little time off for my BRAIN and such. 
I appreciate you asking me :hugs: and the bleeding is actually SUCH A PAIN, I feel like I JUST went through this so it's even more annoying wearing these big bulky pads :cry: and I know I sound like a baby but I'll be glad when it's over. My doc didn't really give me a timeline, and the cramping is pretty much gone at this point thank goodness! <3 again thanks for asking. :flower:

Hope everyone is having a fantastic morning so far!!


----------



## Allika

Oh Hopin, I hope it's over for you within the next days! This heavy bleeding sucks! 

I am doing good today, I wonder if today is O day or if it was yesterday. Either way 2 waiting weeks! I so hope this is going to be a BFP even though with my MC, I know a BFP might not mean anything in the end!
@ Grateful: have you done a hospital tour yet?


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> @ Grateful: have you done a hospital tour yet?

No - I don't plan on doing a hospital tour.....should I be doing one? I am already somewhat familiar with the hospital I will be having the baby at, so didn't even think about a tour....


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - I'm glad to hear that your cramping has gone away. I hope the bleeding goes away very quickly as well. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* Thanks doll, I know you're all too familiar with how it feels :hugs: - but a bfp DOES mean something - SOOOOOO many women get their sticky beans after a m/c, so if you get your bfp we will be celebrating it! :) I know it's hard, but just remember, each new pregnancy deserves that celebration, even if it's scary. :hugs:

*Grateful* Usually they give you a tour even if you're familiar...I think!?
OH and are you taking any classes with DH Or anything?! I never did that with DS but that's bc I'm a know it all :haha: :rofl: lol I'm kidding, I was more into reading about it rather than classes. In the end none of it mattered really because it's a natural thing.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Grateful* Usually they give you a tour even if you're familiar...I think!?
> OH and are you taking any classes with DH Or anything?! I never did that with DS but that's bc I'm a know it all :haha: :rofl: lol I'm kidding, I was more into reading about it rather than classes. In the end none of it mattered really because it's a natural thing.

I will have to ask my doctor about a tour...glad you all mentioned it:haha:

I am thinking of doing some kind of pregnancy class with DH...mostly just for the experience (because I can :haha:). I waited so many years for this experience...it's like...I don't want to miss ANY part of it. LOL


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I don't blame you ONE BIT! Take it all in girl!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* Have you given any thought to temping?!


----------



## lilrojo

Well since im now apart of this thread thanks to Hopin.. :)

tested fmu and
 



Attached Files:







9dpo positive.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LIL ROJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :yipee: :bfp: :wohoo: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Congrats Lilrojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see a line!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

How many DPO are you??!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

omg omg omg omg!! And only 9 DPO!!!! AHHHH!!!


----------



## lilrojo

yeah 9 dpo.. had a faint pos yesterday but didn't want to believe it until frer confirmed..


----------



## Allika

Congrats I see the line too! Awesome way to start April!

@Hopin: no haven't been temping....with all the mess I took I thought it would have been off anyway


----------



## Grateful365

lilrojo said:


> yeah 9 dpo.. had a faint pos yesterday but didn't want to believe it until frer confirmed..

WOW GIRL!!!! Thats a DARK line for 9 DPO! So happy for you! A huge congratulations!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin... :hugs: 
I too had a chemical back in October. Got a pos hpt at 17 dpo, 3 days after missed AF (we were NTNP so that's why I tested so late) . Beta never increased after the first blood test.

The bleeding and cramps was awful. I was so happy once they had passed. 

I'm officially 1 dpo today...gosh this is going to be a long tww... lol

I also started progesterone suppositories today... fun fun lots of lovely discharge :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lilrojo

Awww that's a beautiful line 

:dance: sooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks so much everyone... now to call the drs.. since I have had 2 mcs.. get bloods done


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lilrojo* I am so so so excited for you! Does DH know?!!! Are you going to call your doc for bloods?! Sorry for the 100 questions but one more, can I make it official on this threat as our first bfp for April!?!?! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## lilrojo

Lol yeah dh knows.. he never sees lines on my tests cuz they have all been negative so I made him look this am.. :) calling the drs today to do blood hopefully tom and Friday.. I also start progesterone right away.. 

yes you may :) what is meant to be will be :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay!! Let us know what the doc says & when you're going :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm so excited for you. :)

How many cycles have u been on clomid? When did you BD?


----------



## lilrojo

Breaking-this is the second cycle on clomid.. did 100 mgs 3-7.. 5th cycle ttc

here is my chart..
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## luna_19

Congrats lilirojo :happydance:

I have been taking my belly pic every week but no real change yet, will post when I see something which Ithink will be really soon :) 

Gratefull I would definitely do the tour, are you taking a childbirth class? Around here I think both go together.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! Just had my in office hysteroscopy yesterday and all was normal. It doesn't hurt and I didn't watch the screen but dr took a lot of pics for DH. The only part that hurt was from the meds they give you to dialate your cervix. Ouch. It felt like cramps. 

Received the enormous amount of meds for IVF. Holy cow! I think I start stimming on Monday! And then egg retreival likely 9-12 days after that. Craziness!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* There you are! :) Are you excited?!?! I'm so glad to be able to hear all about this process. I've never known anyone that has done IVF so it's a first for me!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OH and what should I put for you on the first page?!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck typeA :) IVF is so intimidating to me.. cant wait to hear about the process though :)

waiting on a callback from the nurse to schedule bloods


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck Type A.. it all sounds so exciting :)

I feel cramps on my right side...but not uterine cramps...its weird. anyone have this after iui?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hi ladies. Congrats on that BFP.
Just dropping in to say hello and I love you all. Yesterday I came down with something. Woke up with a sore throat, took a nap, then woke up with major body aches, headache, super sore throat, and a fever of 101. I feel awful. I've been taking lots of supplements and tylenol to try and get better. Meanwhile, I'm on quarantine in the bedroom and I miss Draven so much, but I don't want him to catch this.
SIL left this morning and MIL leaves tonight. Having the extra hands is great especially while I'm sick but I'm ready for it to be just me OH and Draven again.
I'll try and check back again today. Back to bed!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Oh no Jenna... hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:( Jenna :hugs: get some rest!!!! 

I know what you mean about missing Draven. Although my DS is much older, I can't stand it when I can't kiss on him if I'm sick. I'm sure he doesn't mind becuase I'm quickly becoming "uncool" to him LOL :haha:


----------



## momof1making2

Lil rojo, this is wonderful news! Congratulations! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:

Hi typea! I can't wait to go through this process with you. It is all new to me do I'm very excited for you!

Jenna- I hope you feel better and kick this bug out of your system real soon :(

Hopin- I'm embarrassed to even say this but my appointment has been moved yet again to Monday the 8th. This is ridiculous lol for whatever reason I can't get into the office; something always happens. This time OH's great grandmother passed and her showing is tomorrow so we had to change it. We'll get there someday!:haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Don't be embarrassed, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> OH and what should I put for you on the first page?!

For me? "scared to death of the egg retreival"....lol! No I think I will have the egg retreival in about 2-3 weeks. And the transfer 5 days after. Good thing about IVF is you only have to wait 9 days to test!! I would seriously just put "IVF in April"


----------



## Grateful365

Mums....where are you? I hope everything is OK! :flower:


----------



## typeA TTC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Goodluck Type A.. it all sounds so exciting :)
> 
> I feel cramps on my right side...but not uterine cramps...its weird. anyone have this after iui?

Yep. I had them after all 3 IUIs. It typically was from the side where most of the mature follicles were.


----------



## lilrojo

thank you ladies.. 

Jenna hope you feel better very soon


----------



## Breaking Dawn

typeA TTC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Type A.. it all sounds so exciting :)
> 
> I feel cramps on my right side...but not uterine cramps...its weird. anyone have this after iui?
> 
> Yep. I had them after all 3 IUIs. It typically was from the side where most of the mature follicles were.Click to expand...

Yep that's exactly what I feel... had 2 follies on right side.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea- glad the hsg wasn't bad .... I had the same cramping but over all was tolerable :)

Jenna- I hope you feel better. DH has been sick too which is why I have been m.i.a . he has been sick since Friday & it seems to only be getting worse but he refuses to go to the doctor. 

AFM: things are going okay... I am enjoying my time off but boy am I bored. There is only so much I can do at home lol. I go back next Wednesday so I'm actually pretty excited to get back to work. However... I'm going to miss sleeping so much. I have been going to bed about 10 & waking up around noon lol. Of course in between I'm caring for DH & helping with the kids in the morning. Nothing new is really going on just yet...all the fun begins in 2 weeks when AF is due. I have to admit I am getting so nervous & scared & then I keep questioning myself. Ughhh I hate this devil/ angel thing going on with me :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* I totally understand why you'd be scared, and questioning - it's a new experience!! But any time you are feeling that way, just go back to your journals and read the moments where you're so happy you're doing this - because it helps others AND it helps you!! You can do your IUI or IVF after this. 
Which part is making you feel uneasy? :hugs: We are here for you!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Hopin! I try to remind myself but the whole process is nerve wrecking. I'm afraid if I miss an appointment... Or what if I can't leave work for a lab draw. I just don't want to mess anything up & let the couple down. I guess you could say that's my biggest fear because I know how much they want a baby... What if I can't deliver? Ahhhhh lol. Me being at home just makes me think more. 

How are you hun! I'm trying to catch up on things as this threads been busy :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Ohh sister! You will deliver! They will give you so many meds you will deliver! I wouldn't worry about that! Just started some new vitamins that are supposed to help the follicular fluid. We shall see if they help. 

I had an HSG a few months ago but this was something they called an Hscope where they dialate your cervix and stick a camera into your uterus, fill it with saline and make everything looks okay. It was an interesting sensation but pretty painless. I think it is typically done at the same time as a laparoscopy but I wasn't put out or anything.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh I'm sure. If I was home all day I would be poas about every 5 minutes, temping 4 times a day and charting every single feeling I have LOL So I know what you mean. Don't put so much pressure on yourself though. You will do GREAT at this, I just know it!!!! :hugs: And then it will FINALLY be your time....at that point it will be 2 years that you've been TTC it's about time for it to be YOUR time!!! :flower:

I'm doing great :) And yes this thread has been busier lately :haha: I like it though gives me something to obsess over sine I'm trying not to obsess over my cycle ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Bloods tomorrow at 2pm :) and again on Friday..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies...i am ONLY 1 dpo

I don't think I'm going to las this tww...ahhhhhh


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lilrojo* Yayayay!!!! :) I'm putting your due date as 12/15 for now (swiped that from your journal) but let me know if/when that changes :D

*Breaking* :haha: :rofl: You do have quite a ways to go. Are you all stocked up with hpts?! Or are you waiting for betas?


----------



## lilrojo

Lol Breaking I didn't last long either.. fxed for you..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin... i have no hpts. If I have them at home I will use them.

I do have a beta but I like to take an hpt before so I know what to expect. 

I will hold off on buying hpts until next week.

I know I have a long way to go :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lilrojo said:


> Lol Breaking I didn't last long either.. fxed for you..

When did you take your first test... how many dpo were you?


----------



## lilrojo

first was 6dpo-negative
second was 8dpo-positive but faint
today 9dpo-frer positive :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea I guess my nerves are getting the best of me.
Ohhh okay, I've never heard of that before but would have been nice to know about before I had my laperoscopy :)

Hopin- oh I have been obsessing lol & I just entered my fertile period! Its hard not to jump DHs bones when I have nothing better to do :rofl:

I can't believe it will be 2 years already... Scary lol


----------



## Allika

How long will it take for the Trigger to leave my system? Or better question, when should I start testing?


----------



## lilrojo

Thought I would share.. :) no better confirmation :happydance: well besides the drs lol
 



Attached Files:







Digi confirmation April 2nd.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Awwwww rojo love it

:dance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Breaking.. I didn't know if it would show with me only being 9dpo but I thought I would give it a try.. and lo and behold pregnant!


----------



## ajd36

Lilrojo: isn&#8217;t it so exciting to see that Pregnant!! Congrats and keep us posted on your beta tests this week

Jenna: sounds like we are both home sick with the same thing&#8230;.I just went to CVS for some Tylenol and got a fruit smoothie to help with the sore throat but the sugar is irrating it&#8230;.can&#8217;t win hehe

Breaking Dawn: I was pretty crampy after some of the IUI&#8217;s, more so with the ones where I did the clomid and ovulated more follicles than I was on my own. I found that a session of acupuncture right after the IUI worked wonders on the ovulation pain &#8211;was gone within the hour and never came back!

Allika: I had my first trigger shot this month and thought I wouldn&#8217;t be able to test at home&#8230;so I got dollar tests and tested out the trigger shot, which was gone around 6-7 days after the shot. I think you should be able to test around DPO8 (10days after shot) and be okay. Keeping my FX for you, this sounds like it could be your cycle being more fertile after the MC.

Lei: I am excited to read up on your journal and understand the adventures you and your DH are going through&#8230;.what a wonderful thing you are doing and excited it helps get you guys closer to your LO.

Grateful: I&#8217;m glad someone asked about the hospital tour&#8230;.so many things we learn about on here, something I never would have thought about and I work in a hospital. I love you thoughts on not wanting to miss a thing!

TypeA: Glad to hear the hysteroscopy wasn&#8217;t bad for you! I was scared when he described the process as going up through the cervix with a catheter the size of a pen&#8230;but the meds covered all the pain for me and I loved watching it all on the screen &#9786;. Sharing about the IVF process will be a first for me too! So exciting 

AFM: With all the fluids I was drinking last night with my fever I was up every 2 hours having to use the bathroom so my FMU sample was based on maybe 4hrs of sleep at best&#8230;.and it was a BPN on both tests. I went out and got a FRER and that came back BFN also on a 4hr urine sample. I can kinda make out slight (even barely there if possible) lines on the CVS brand of the FR but I&#8217;ve heard such bad things about Blue line tests. I will just sit back and relax the rest of today, my fever was 99.1 last time I checked, and will hope I can sleep better tonight and get some results tomorrow on DPO11

I just took pics from the blue line tests to show you guys&#8230;one from DPO9 and one from DPO10, but both on about 3-4hrs of held urine. I hate evap lines &#9785;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2988.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...hope you feel better soon.

And don't worry about the bfns...I'm sure it's bc of the liquids causing your urine to be less concentrated!...Fx


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: Draven better never tell me my kisses are uncool! I'd give him even MORE. He already hates it when I kiss him though lol. He haaates his face touched so when I give him kisses he's like "Ughhh!!"

Momof1: This is just a regular office visit that you're missing, right? Because all they'll do anyways is listen to the HB (if they can even find it because baby has so much room in there at this point it's not always possible to find) and you said you have a doppler now so you already know it's there!

TypeA: Hahaha!!!! "scared to death of the egg retrieval". You'll be fine, doll! It's just a nice nap, remember? ;)

Lei: What does DH have? He really should go to the doctors, that's a long time to be sick :-/ Any fever??? You will deliver, don't worry. It'll go great and you'll walk away from this experience feeling so accomplished. I think I want to sign up to do that... It sounds like something I'd feel really happy about doing. What do you think? Do you get to meet the couple at all? 

Lilrojo: Can't wait to see how your bloods come back! Good luck! And congrats on that positive digi!

Breaking: Lmao!!! 1DPO, yes you still have quite a ways to go. But I totally know how you feel! I remember doing the saaame thing. Being at 1DPO and not thinking I could go any longer with out poas, even though I knew it'd be negative.

Allika: Just start testing every morning until there's nothing. From what I've seen (don't rely on me 100% because I've never done it myself) it takes about 7 days.

ajd: It does sound like we have the same thing :( I hope you feel better soon. I had OH make me a milkshake and that helped a lot. And I've been eating popsicles. I definitely see those lines on those tests! But I agree, blue tests are notorious for false positives. I'd just hate for you to get your hopes up, but I'm ABSOLUTELY keeping my fingers crossed for you! So excited to see your tests tomorrow! What kind will you be using?


AFM: I'm feeling a little better than yesterday, thank God! I was feeling really terrible yesterday. I'm able to stay awake more than 2 hours at a time today so that's good news. And OH let me cuddle Draven for a couple minutes today and kiss him on THE BACK of his head lol! Fever has gone from 101.2 to 98.8 (my normal is 97.6) so that's improvement. I'm hoping if I just stay on "quarantine" back here for the rest of today and keep taking all my vitamins and herbal stuff I'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Jenna_KA

ajd: I'm curious, your signature says single mother by choice. So does this mean you're using donated sperm and just doing this all by yourself?? What's your story?


----------



## lilrojo

THanks ladies.. 

AJD I too see those lines.. fxed its not an evap but a nice bfp will show tomorrow :)


----------



## ajd36

Single mother by choice, never found my one and I told myself when I reached 35yrs old I would move forward on my own with having a family. So I started this process in Jan 2012, with all my initial doctor apts and getting everything cleared by the Sperm Bank. My friends have been super supportive with process and my family was on board with the idea before I even brought it up to them, gotta love my mom! So I got lucky and got pregnant with my first IUI!! And one of my best friends was 2 weeks ahead of me and it was super exciting to be going through all of this together. And I knew of the possibility of a miscarriage but was devastated when it happened and it finally dawned on me just how hard this whole process was going to be by doing it alone. My friends were there and were great about it, but I just wanted someone to hold me at night and go through the whole thing with...but I continued on. A friend of mine was over for dinner one night two weeks after the first miscarriage and I had had a positive surge that day and he was willing to help me out and try again...and sure enough I was pregnant again! And then a second miscarriage and my heart broke all over again. I struggled with what was happening, had my doctor run all sort of tests and the only thing he found was low progesterone. I spotted for two weeks every month from Nov 2012-April 2013 from post ovulation until my AF would show. They ran tests, found a cysts and removed that in June 2012. Since then I have only spotted one or two months and he didn't see anything on the second saline infusion ultrasound. I had a small breakdown and started to see a reproductive therapist and she really helped me find some perspective on the whole process. She said my numbers looked great (Day three labs and AMH) and that my turn would come and I would be an amazing mom. I had really high hopes with these last two IUIs: I had so many follicles on both (5 on the first and 9 on this last one), my sperm count on this last one was high (the only other time it was this high was when I got pregnant from him the first time) and I had the trigger shot. Everything lined up perfectly.... I did extra acupuncture to help with ovulation and implantation. I am keeping my fingers crossed.... I really want this to happen... though I will be honest and say I'm kinda scared a little of having multiples on my own!! :)

Tomorrow I will be testing with a First Response (pink lines) and a CVS version of the FR (blue lines) tests. I have a digi but am trying to hold off on using that yet, esp since you can't open them and examine the strips inside (I tested right before I went in for my IUI just to prove to myself that you can't read the strip and sure enough I had a second blue line at that point haha). I'm being very realistic right now and not getting my hopes up, but keeping my FX and praying for my miracle!!


----------



## Allika

I hope this is it for you ajd. :)


----------



## ajd36

ohhh.... you guys can check out my donor if you want!!!

Donor #### from Pacific Reproductive Services in San Francisco.
I saw his baby picture last month when I picked up my sample and he was a beautiful baby....it brought such a loving feeling to my heart to see this LO that I could be having xoxo my LO

I love how all of our stories are so different but how we are all here for each other, you girls are awesome and full of so much positive energy it feel great to be here.... now I'm not only addicted to POAS but also BnB too!!


----------



## lilrojo

Lol welcome to the addiction of bnb AJD... im keeping everything crossed this is it for you and so sorry to hear of your miscarriages.. I too have had 2 and its devastating.


----------



## typeA TTC

AJD- I love love love your story! I wish some of my single friends would follow your journey and become mommies! I wish you so much luck with this cycle!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow what an empowering story! I really applaud you for being able to do this alone! I had a hell of a time doing it with my best friend / lover by my side, I couldn't imagine doing it by myself! Do you have support people you can turn to for help? Like during the last trimester (I couldn't even put my own shoes on. OH was even helping me put on my underwear the last 2 months lol!) or if you get put on bed rest? Labor/birth? After you have the baby? I'm just amazed, such a strong woman you must be! I don't know what the heck I would do with out OH to help me!

I'm trying to look up your donor but the website isn't working right now. I'll try again in a little bit.


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. I remember this being briefly talked about before, but I think it needs to happen for real. Someone REALLY should write a letter to Ellen about our thread and the journey's we've been through together and how we've supported each other. I'd do it, but I'm not much of a writer so I don't think I'd be able to really capture the love of the thread and be able to put it in to words. The love and support we have for each other, despite how incredibly different all our stories are, is just AMAZING. I love you all :hugs: Been there for me from beginning to now, I don't know what I would have done with out you all.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm not sure what he has Jenna! He doesn't feel warm but he's been sweating a lot which makes me believe he's running a fever. Today he went to work & when he got home he seemed a bit better. Still has a cough & sore throat but he isn't throwing up anymore. I told him he may be pregnant lmao :rofl:


Im glad your feeling better :)

As for the donation! You should so do it. Its been a pretty neat experience but just nervous cause I don't know what yo expect. I'm sure it will get better the further in to it I get. Unfortunately no I don't get to meet them. they made me sign papers last week saying I couldn't try & find the couple or I couldn't go find the kid...all I get to know is if they got pregnant. I do look forward to finally get my bfp once this is done with though.


----------



## ajd36

TypeA: I wish a lot more strong single ladies would do the same too! I know it is going to be hard going it alone but having my sweet LO in the end will be so worth it. I have to much love to give to not do it!

Jenna: thanks! It is amazing how much strength we all have in ourselves, sometime I forget myself until someone reminds me&#8230;like today &#9786; I laughed as I envisioned myself trying to get my panties on 9mons preggers&#8230;..oh boy! Not sure about the whole shoe thing&#8230;..though, I work in a hospital and last time it came around to reorder scrubs I went up a size for maternity wear lol! So I guess I can get a pair or two of the slip on clog thingies I see so many people wearing&#8230;hopefully I can just step right into those. I have some family and friends who are going to take turns flying out to California to spend a week with me during the first two months. And some great friends here who are going to help out as much as possible. And I have you guys to emotionally support me &#9786;


Lilrojo: thanks and I&#8217;m so happy Hopin mentioned this thread to us ladies on another thread&#8230;. this is definitely an addicting one!

Allika: same to you!! Keeping my Fx this is your month!

Lei: I was LMFAO where you said your hubby could be preggers&#8230;.that was funny &#9786;

Ellen: you would really like our group if you joined&#8230;.are you TTC? Or thinking about it? 

AFM: so I am in a wedding in May for a friend in Minnesota and when we ordered dresses I had no idea how pregnant I might be. I almost missed the wedding altogether with first pregnancy and questionable on the second one. But now my dress is WAY too big and my lady here in Cali won&#8217;t touch, said the panels are too big and it would ruin the dress. I called the Wedding Shop in Mn and they told me it was too late to order another dress&#8230;.but to show up the day before the wedding and they would alter it overnight no worries! I was in tears&#8230;.thinking I had really screwed up by ordering so large, she said she has been doing wedding dresses for 30yrs and have altered many sizes for women just like me who order Pregnancy size dresses&#8230;&#8230; so I booked my flight out today for Tues with an apt at the shop an hour after I land and the wedding on Saturday. Thanks goodness I work 7days on and get days off so I had the extra time to spend there with her! Always something good shines through all struggles that we have, sometimes you just need to look harder to find out why &#9786;


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: Is there options where you CAN meet the couple? I just feel like I'd want to at least meet them! I don't know, something I need to think about I suppose. In the meantime I'll just go donate some blood ;)

Ajd: Crocks would be a great idea, I had a couple pairs while I was working as a CNA. They're super comfy and easy as pie to put on. You'll DEFINITELY need them once you hit the last trimester! Are you going to hire a doula? I've heard such great things about them I really think you should. I would have done it if we had the extra money!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I'm not to sure. I'm sure of you look more into it in your area you might be able to find out... I only hears about this fertility clinic through a friends friend which is why I chose it. There policy is every is anonymous but I'm sure they have others out there that aren't. 

I swear dh is so hard headed.... He woke up puking all morning & I told him to stay home & call the Dr. Of course he didn't listen cause he's a man !!! Lol


----------



## Allika

Happy Hump day! 

Ugh I am tired! Thank Goodness it's halftime already for this workweek! Today is Day 1 of the 2ww :)!

You know what sucks? Reading about cycles where everything went right and then still only a BFP. 20% success per cycle is sooooo little!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning lovely ladies!! PHEW.....I had a LOT to catch up on!!! I love how active this thread is, but not OVERLY crowded. We are a tight knit group and I just love it!

*Mums* I know I'm being repetitive and I'm sorry for that but I really AM starting to worry about you and your health. :hugs: Hope everything is OK :flower:

*Lei* I bet it is hard not to jump DH's bones! But aren't you on BC? Are you supposed to be abstinent anyway? And LOL :rofl: @ DH being pregnant! And of COURSE he's being hard headed...he's a man :haha:

*rojo* Thanks for sharing!!! I'm so excited for you and to hear how your bloods are today!! :hugs:

*ajd* I know we were on the other thread together and I knew that you were a single mom by choice but it really is inspirational to hear your whole story and everything you've been through. I think it's AMAZING what you're doing and I feel grateful that you're on this thread with us so that we get to be here for you through this process.
About the bfn's, give it time. You arent technically supposed to be testing until Sunday right? I'm keeping my FX'd for you!! :hugs:
I tried going to the donor site to look at the baby picture but you have to pay $15 to see it, so I didn't go that far but I DID read the profile, he sounds great! Tall, good build, love his ethnicities, no medical issues whatsoever! That's awesome! Do you ever have a chance to meet him OR would he ever have the option to meet you? This is such an interesting process!!
SO glad you found someone that can alter your dress. Hopefully you're not dealing with a bridezilla who's flipping out about the timeline LOL :haha:

*Jenna* My DS turns 6 on Saturday (which is really depressing because I feel like he was Draven's size just yesterday) and he lets me kiss his face repeatedly but he DOES think it's really uncool and I have to refrain from doing it at his school when I'm there for things with PTA or class events. I want to be a cool mom :haha: 
I'm glad you're feeling better, your temp has gone WAY down so that's great!! You should be good after today!!
Oh and I think if I were Lei I'd want to meet the couple too, I'm not sure why. I'd probably want to meet the sperm donor if I were ajd too. I guess I'm just nosy?!

*TypeA* I almost put your exact words but decided to just put your general dates instead :haha:

*Breaking* One more day closer!! :hugs:

*Jenna* I think you're totally right, but I want to take a poll of who would be on board with one of us writing to Ellen Degeneres about our group of ladies!! I would do it, I think.... it is something to think about though. That's a very public way of kind of putting that information out there, but I think I would be ok with it. I do think it's PRETTY AMAZING that we are all so close, and here for each other, even though we are in different parts of the country - I'm not sure if anyone on this thread is outside of the US? - and even though we are in ALL different stages of TTC. What do you ladies think? 

*Allika* Happy TWW :hugs: :flower: Yeah the statistics aren't fun but don't pay attention to those silly things this is YOUR CYCLE!! :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?!?!

AFM, Just waiting to finish bleeding this out. I am realllllly hoping that by tomorrow it will slow down a little. I'm taking the day off and spending it with DS, he's on spring break from school and we're going to have a mommy son day, I'm really excited about it. He's my little buddy. I'm in the final steps of planning his birthday party, it's going to be great - Carnival themed complete with all kinds of carnival games, cotton candy, a face painter, prizes - you name it. He's SO EXCITED. I have put SO MUCH work in to it - but it's all home made games, it will be a ton of fun. I'll have to post pics on here afterwards. It's this Saturday, on his actual birthday this year so it makes it extra special.


----------



## Grateful365

Morning everyone!

Ajd - Thanks so much for sharing your incredible journey with us! We are here for ya and I'm so excited to see where your path leads you!!! :flower:

Allika - Yeay on the 2ww! 

Lei - Hope your DH feels better soon!

Jenna - Glad your feeling better - I'm sure it is pure torture to not be able to snuggle little Draven! Also, I agree on the Ellen thing...would be a cool story. Someday we should all meet at some middle place - how cool would that be?!

Mums - Still haven't heard from you, I hope your OK.


----------



## Grateful365

Rojo - FX'd for you!!! 

Hopin - Hope you have a wonderful day with your DS today - sounds like fun!!! Also great job on the birthday planning....sounds awesome!!! What a lucky boy :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Grateful, but it's actually tomorrow that I'm spending the day with him :) I can't wait! And I'm the lucky one, no doubt :):):):) <3 <3 <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin I don't start the BC until my next cycle starts. So for now we are just hanging out. I barely went this morning to have my labs & sweet Jesus they took 10 tubes from me.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good morning Ladies!!! 

AJD...i LOVE your story. I am so much more prouder to be a women when I hear stories like yours. It I strong women like you that inspire me to be strong. :)

Jenna -. I'm so glad hear you are feeling better then yesterday! Be for you it you'll b back to 100%.
Oh and I love the Ellen idea... hehehe 

Lei...you are so giving to go thru this journey and share this gift with someone.

Allika... i am 100% with you on that... all the cycles with great follies and sperm counts but no success. I'm right next to you this tww at 2 dpo today.r

Rojo...goodluck at your appt!

Hopin...I'm glad to heat that the bleeding is almost over...i felt like it was part of healing and helps move forward.

AFM... I'm 2 dpo today. That means I'm ONE day closer :haha: trying to keep busy! 

I had slight ache in my back yesterday just to the right side...the same side I had the ovary/uterus pain.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks so much ladies for the support.. means a lot to be able to join a thread that has been going for a time and be so welcomed in :)

Bloods are at 2pm so got a while to go


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:haha::blush::dance::loopy:=D&gt; :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## anmlz86

Hey ladies!! Sorry I've been slacking off. I've been trying to get back into the work groove since we had an awesome trip this past weekend. Totally harder than I expected it lol.
Hello to the new ladies!! It's fantastic to have more ladies to chat with! 
AJD- I agree with everyone, your story is awesome! I have a few single mom friends and I just love the strength that you all possess! 
Hopin- your son's party sounds like it's going to be so much fun! Kudos to you!
TypeA- I'm excited to hear about your ivf journey. It'll give me a little insight into what I may have to do in the future. Good luck!!
AFM- I made the decision to cancel my doctor appt, I think it'll be emotionally safer for me this route. Since we're supposed to be taking a break going to the appt would just make me want to start meds and such all over again. With going back to school it definitely wouldn't be a good thing for me to take my mind off TTC right now. I'll still cheer all you awesome ladies on through the many journeys! 
Sorry for those I didn't get to leave personals for, lunch break got shortened :) good luck to all and fingers crossed!


----------



## ajd36

So I just took my DPO11 FMU tests and all three tests came back BFN. I'm not feeling very hopeful about this cycle any more. And I never did see any spotting this time around like I did for the others.

Apparently my RE had only put me down for two medicated responses, I think he just wanted to see how I would respond to it. Well, the NP couldn't do another round without his approval and now I have an apt to see him around what I estimate to be CD14. This means I might be out this coming month. I'm going to email him and see if he will let me move to Femara next week. I really don't want to wait out another month. I think I have also decided that I don't want to do two IUI's anymore if I can trigger and know when O will happen....those little spermies are $$$ each try. Wish me luck that he let's me have more medicated cycles :) 

Off to work, finally feeling better and my fever is gone!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Brrakingdawn- thank you! It was time to give myself a break so someone else could have their time. My time will come ..just may be a bit delayed.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lilrojo* Please update us when you have your numbers!! :flower:

*anmlz* I understand your decision to cancel <3 Glad you are sticking around!

*ajd* Glad you are feeling better, and I'm still keeping my FX'd for you!!! You're not out until the :witch: shows up!!! :hugs:


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hi ladies!

Just popped back onto the forum & was so happy to see 1 BFP already for the April testers! Congrats!! :happydance: :dance:

I was able to see & hear my little nugget's heartbeat this morning; I was so thrilled!! I am just over 6 weeks along now.

My hCG is up to 12,629, & I get to stop the yucky progesterone supplements, too. 

I have lost 10 POUNDS of weight from all that fluid I was retaining... the cysts are still there & rather painful, but the doctor said they should subside by 20 weeks. Just stepping on that scale & seeing such a drop in weight was a huge relief for me in so many ways... all that fluid retention was not only uncomfortable, but it also was something I was rather self-conscious about.

I really hope everyone is off to a nice start to the month; looks like I have a lot of back-log reading to go through! 

xo!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mum...aww that sound sound exciting. and any loss in weight is in plus.. so thumbs up to that!

AFM...
I'm taking progesterone supp, so of course I've got the lively discharge. I just went pee and when I wiped the was the prog discharge - white- as well as what looked like EWCM. 

Isn't it a bit late for EWCM? At 2dpo.


----------



## lilrojo

You can get egg while all throughout your cycle.. I haven't had normal creamy pregnancy discharge lol.. 

Waiting on my numbers from the drs.. hope to know by 5 when the clinic closes..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Finally dh went to the drs & he has tonsillitis.. They took him out work again & told him he's highly contagious. He has to start antibiotics today.


----------



## luna_19

oh no Lei! Isn't it typical of some men to leave things so long? Last time mine was sick he refused to go to the doctor until he finally ended up with bronchitis!

Mums I'm glad things are going well for you.

I think I've been being bad and just reading and not posting for a few days so I'm sure there's tons to comment on but I can't remember...I blame the baby brain :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

well no results today.. hopefully first thing tomorrow :)


----------



## ajd36

Bummer Rojo, hate waiting on other people for results!

My RE emailed backed and okayed me to start Femara on the next cycle if needed... no waiting out the month and no worrying about having to see him in two weeks for nothing... 

Now... keeping my fingers crossed and praying for a late BFP any day!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Luna it sure is...he figured it would go away until he started losing his voice.

I totally know what you mean. With me being out of work I can only get on through my phone & as busy as this thread has been its so hard to keep up. I try & skim through & talk when I remember it by the time I get to the end I forget who said what hahaha! Whoops!

I do wish everyone the best of luck & Fxed for your bfp's. Once I get back to work next week I will be more on top of things ;)

Jenna- how are you feeling hun?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Rojo..interesting about the ewcm....I didn't know that!

Lei...hubby's are funny...can't live with them can't live without them :haha:

Hi Luna :flower:

Ajd... Fx for a BFP!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Luna I am so interested in your story of twins on clomid.. lol since I too took my second round and got an early bfp.. wondering myself if its a possibility :)


----------



## luna_19

Well it was my first round 50mg but I didn't test early so I don't know when it would have been positive.

My pic is my 15 dpo tests


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Luna...did you OH have an SA? 

What were his count, motility like?


----------



## luna_19

I didn't get the specific numbers but was told everything was fine :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

luna_19 said:


> I didn't get the specific numbers but was told everything was fine :)

That's good...and must be fine with strong swimmers to catch 2 eggs:happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*mums* so glad you and everything else is ok!!!! Thanks for checking in :hugs:

*breaking* I'm not sure, I've never understood the whole ewcm phenomenon. I just know that sometimes I have it, sometimes I don't. 

*lei* he should've listened to you a while ago, bless his heart!!! Hope he feels better soon!!

*luna* :haha: I'd be milking the 'pregnancy brain' if I were you too ;)

*ajd* I'm glad you got the green light for the femara but I'm hoping you don't need it at all!!! :flower:

Good morning everyone else!! Today is my day with DS, and poor little man is sick :( not how I envisioned it. Bless his sweet little heart. Hope he's feeling better in time for his birthday.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks luna.. im out of tests but ics so cant keep testing and no way im buying more lol.. I have spent enough money of ttc lol

Hope to hear numbers today


----------



## lilrojo

Levels 10dpo beta was 36.2 progesterone was 32.. no more bloods next apt is April 25th for a us.. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...Awww sorry to hear DS is sick...poor lil guy!

Rojo. ... yay! So exciting that your next appt is an u/s 

AFM... I'm 3 dpo today...woo woo. Lol. Last night I had brief shooting pain in my boob...just one side. wondering if this is the progesterone...


----------



## Allika

I think that is a very good beta for 10 DPO especially! Congrats!

@Lei and Hopin: I hope your men get healthy soon. Being sick sucks!

AFM: No news, I guess I am 2 DPO today. I took the shot Monday aroun 5.30 pm. We BDed Sun, Mon and Tuesday night. We didnt BD yesterday as I was pretty sure O was over as I had no more stretchy CM. I hope we caught one.

Other than that I doing good :) Excited for the weekend!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hello hello hello! I haven't had time to catch up yet, but just dropping in to update real quick.
MIL and SIL left and we are SO happy to have the place to ourselves again. Between my sister moving in for 2 months then having MIL here for 2 weeks its about time for it to just be us again. I've fully recovered from that nasty bug I had, but now today I woke up with a cold :dohh: But its not near as bad as what I had before though! On the super bright side, my interview is tomorrow for the job that I REALLY want!! So excited.

I'll catch up once I get my coffee and do my mommy things. Love you ALL! <3


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. well I have to see the dietician first lol then a us.. im excited.. :)

and I hope its a good number.. dr wasn't worried so im not :)

Jenna good luck for tomorrow and feel better.. 

Breaking-wahoo for 3dpo your getting there..


----------



## Allika

@lilrojo: why do you need to see a dietician if I may ask?

@Jenna: you will rock it!


----------



## lilrojo

Allika-its just something we have to do before we can see the dr.. I think its kinda crazy as this is my 3rd baby.. but dr doesn't like not talking to the dietician first.. I suppose just so she can tell me again what I can and cant eat etc.. and to give my the chance to ask questions..


----------



## Allika

@lilrojo: How many follicles did you have? With a beta this high on 9dpo I am wondering :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: or you just implanted really early.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

^^^^ I was thinking the same thing...lolll


----------



## lilrojo

those betas were for 10dpo so a day off lol.. but honestly no clue.. Im hopeful for one healthy baby as that's what i want to add to my 2 kids already but we will see on the us i guess..

Def not praying for 6 lol..


----------



## Allika

the 6 smileys are twin girls, twin boys and one of each! But then again who knows John and Kate had sixtuplets with an IUI....


----------



## Allika

Have I mentioned yet that I hate 2 ww? + since I work in Accounting, I had 3 busy days this week but now the office is dead. I am so bored at work.. I need something to keep me distracted


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...the TWW is going soooo slow. 

Ugh.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika I can distract you in the tww ;) looks like you & I are a few days off ! :)


----------



## Allika

@Lei: are you going to BD this month? I thought you'd skip this month?


----------



## luna_19

lilrojo maybe you'll be my twin buddy! When is your first ultrasound?


----------



## ajd36

Hi ladies....I had rough morning today, two more BFNs on DPO12 and today it really hit me that I think I am out. So instead of staying sad all day...I went to the library and took out Miracle of Life to watch tonight!! It has been since the 8th grade since I watched it and thought it would be amazing to watch it now while TTC. So today I am nesting/spring cleaning as I am preparing for a move in two months but tonight is Baby Making time hehe

Also....my friends and I have been planning a baby shower for the last 2mons for our friend and I helped her with her bedding&#8230;.now I am surfing the sites checking out rooms for a little girl or little boy....or both! My favorites so far:

Girl: *CoCalo Baby Daniella*, CoCalo Baby Sugar Plum

Boy: CoCaLo BabyTurtle Reef, *Lambs & Ivy Giggles*

Twins (B&G): CoCaLo Baby Brooklyn, Giggles (boy) Mixed with CoCalo Janaca (girl)

Thoughts!! Allika this might give you something fun to do today! Luna, would love to see what you pick out for twins!!

Hopin -- sorry your DS is sick today, hoping for a speedy recovery and a blast at the Bday party. What a great mommy he has to do all of that for him, can't wait to see a pic from the party!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

We are bd for fun :) not trying though!


----------



## never2late70

Hi loves!!! Sorry ive been mia. Just trying to deal with this latest delay. I know Junes right around the corner, but still...ugh. 

Work has been crazy..so i havent been able to comment much. I have to use my phone when i get on here and its mildly annoying..bahaha!
Thinking about and praying for you all!
xoxo
Angie


----------



## lilrojo

Luna my first us was the 25th but i had to change it to the 23rd.. so 19 days :)

Oh i see lol i though you meant six lol.. time will tell.. 

Hoping-put me down for us on the 23rd of april :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Milking the mommy cow before I get ready for my interview thought I'd say good morning to all my beautiful BNB ladies! 
Lei: I watched your video on FB and figured you probably wouldn't want me to post this on there so I'm doing it here lol. NO WONDER you two get giggly while BDing! Look at how ticklish that guy is! And not to help you provoking it lol! You guys are silly :) I hope you're enjoying your break from TTC its probably a nice breath of fresh air for the two of you. Same goes to you too Hopin.


This cow has been emptied TIME TO GET READY! I'm so excited I hope I get the job :) Buuut if I don't, no big deal, because the other place called me yesterday and offered me the position!! So I have that as a back up anywayyyysss :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika/Breaking* How's the TWW going? Besdies slow, obviously. That's just how it goes! LDizzy is in the TWW with you, just being quiet :)


*Jenna* GL today hun!! I'm sure you'll do great and either way you have a job so that's exciting!!!! What did you tell the other place? Are you feeling better?

*lilrojo* How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?

How are all of our other pregnant momma's feeling?!!?

I HAD NO IDEA THAT KATE FROM JON & KATE PLUS 8 HAD *ONLY* AN IUI!! SERIOUSLY?!?!?!??!!??!!?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

^^^ Oops, I accidentally posted that early... I wasn't done rambling yet :haha:

*Lei* Of COURSE you are bd for fun!!! And that is AWESOME! I think sometimes the fun of it all gets taken away by the science of it all and we have to do this and let me temp and oh wait i need to insert this or lay this way, etc etc. So I'm sure it's refreshing for you to just.....DO IT! :haha:

*Angie* June will be here before you know it!! Thinking of you!!! :hugs: And I know what you mean about being on your phone. SO annoying!

*Grateful* How's it going? :flower:

AFM, I'm still bleeding UGH, so that's not cool, but everything else is great!

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!! Anyone have big plans this weekend?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies 

Well I am glad it's Friday :dance: 

How are all the TWW ladies doing? I'm 4dpo...woohooo...lol

Hopin...i hope you AF ends soon...:hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Friday!!!

I don't know about everyone else...but I am SO glad to see the weekend here. Long and busy week!

Ajd - You hang in there girl! Good things coming your way :flower:

Lilrojo - Excited for your upcoming u/s! Not TOO long! 

Lei - Yeay :happydance: to BD'ing for fun! Way better than NOT for fun....??! (hee hee!) Hope your enjoying your nice break :thumbup:

Hopin - Sorry your still bleeding, but I'm sure its almost done. :flower: Are you serious that Kate only had an IUI?!?! No meds either?! No way! 

Jenna - Congrats on getting the job offer!!!! :happydance: Hope your interview today goes great as well...what is meant to be will be for you! 

2ww ladies - Hang in there...! We should have at least 2 more BFP's coming yet this month!!!! 

AFM: Nothing much new over here - still feeling pretty well besides an annoying back ache when I sit. I can't believe there is only 4 more months...so much to do before then! :wacko:


----------



## Allika

She had meds and an IUI. No idea which meds though!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow...on one if the other IUI threads...one of the girls noticed that the 2 recent bfps..were back to back IUIs. 

I'm soooo hoping there is something to that...hehehe


----------



## Jenna_KA

I showed up wayyyyy too early for my interview so I'm in the car waiting. I wasn't sure how traffic would be so I gave myself extra EXTRA time.
I'm feeling pretty good just a little sneezing and coughing no big deal. I told the other place yes, I don't start until Wednesday (but I go in Tuesday to fill out papers). If I get an offer here I'll just tell the other place "Sorry, but bye bye." I won't be using them on my resume anyway so I don't really have to be formal about it.

I didn't know Kate only had IUI either, WHAT?! How do you release SIX eggs at once?! Let alone have them all get fertilized with just IUI? Are we sure about that?? I'm SHOCKED.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey everyone.. hope your all well :)

Jenna good luck with the interview

Hopin hmm symptoms... im tired, boobs hurt off and on not constant though, hungrier esp in the mornings.. peeing a bit more not a ton yet though lol.. that's about all.. :)

Breaking yay for 4dpo.. getting closer :)

No big plans for me.. going out for lunch on sunday... and homework..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenny...good luck at your interview!! Go get 'em.

Six babies from an iui? Wow. 

And here I am praying that one of DHs swimmers got to one of my 3 follies! :p


----------



## Allika

No I don't think she had six eggs I think some split


----------



## Hopin4ABump

A quick google search showed me that she did IUI with Clomid, and had 5 eggs. Apparently she was told not to BD bc she was over stimulated.
But who knows how reliable that is.... apparently she won't talk publicly about her treatment.


----------



## Allika

I just read an article about an IUI with 2 follicles that resulted in sixtuplets. The article also talked about selective reduction. Such a terrifying thought!

Here you are trying to conceive a child and going through all these treatments and then you are being asked to reduce and actually "kill" some embryos for the sake of others.

I hope none of us will ever be in the situation to make these decisions.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow, crazy stories! I wonder what the octo-mom's treatment was. IVF I think, right? I couldn't imagine having to make a decision like that. I honestly don't know what I would do... Having that many babies would be an AWFUL pregnancy, not to mention life threatening I'm sure. Then life after would just be insane. But then again, I don't know if I'd be able to handle the emotional baggage of selective reduction... That's a tough one!

My interview went great. I wont know until Wednesday though, GRRRR!!! I want to know nowww. Wednesday is also my first official day of training at the part time job!


----------



## LDizzy30

I think I O'ed on Easter but I'm not quite sure, cause sometimes I am a poas-aholic and might have done it twice the next day. I had two different tests with the same two lines. :/ (probably tmi sorry!!) quick question are you supposed to bd the day of ovulation or the day of and after? Cause I know we missed like 3 days before and day of, but we more than made up for it the following days. Lol. Now I'm nervous that we missed our window. Grrrr.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Are you basing ovulation off of OPKs or just guessing? Because you're supposed to BD before and day of ovulation. Best 2 days are the day before and day of. But if you're using OPKs its not detecting "ovulation" but rather the surge that causes ovulation. So a positive OPK indicates your spike in hormones and tells you that your egg will release in the next day or 2. I hope I made sense lol!


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies, trying to catch up on everyone. I have missed you all! With my daycare going strong it is very hard to find time to baby bump :haha: 
I'm just spending every evening listening to the beautiful sound of my little ones heart beat until my next appointment; exhausted as ever but loving every moment of it!


----------



## Allika

@Ldizzy: there are different theories on this matter. On the countdown to pregnancy website is a TI calculator that shows you when you should BD according to various theories. It's pretty interesting


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Are you basing ovulation off of OPKs or just guessing? Because you're supposed to BD before and day of ovulation. Best 2 days are the day before and day of. But if you're using OPKs its not detecting "ovulation" but rather the surge that causes ovulation. So a positive OPK indicates your spike in hormones and tells you that your egg will release in the next day or 2. I hope I made sense lol!

I agree...I have also heard however that even BD's the day AFTER still counts as well....because the eggs live 24-48 hours after ovulation.


----------



## Jenna_KA

They say do an extra one the day after just to be sure, but from what I understand the best day OS the day before so the spermies are waiting to catch the egg as soon as it comes out (since the sperm lives a few days). What I read once compared it to women. We don't like to be kept waiting, and neither do our eggs lol!


----------



## lilrojo

lol that's great theory.. :)

Not sure when is the best but i always did the day before, day of, and day after :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes same here rojo.

We always do day of O, the day before and after, + one more just for fun...lol

Even with the iui we did BD the day after and 2 days before.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - lmao!!! We were being so goofy last night! I'm telling you I barely touch him & he gets like that! Lmao!!! Ahhhh I wish I could post it on here but I have no clue how to do it from my cell lmao. 

The whole bd sessions have been so much better & neither one of us feel pressures which is great :)


----------



## Allika

Do any of your DHs smoke? Mine does and it drives me crazy. I don't know what else to say or do to convince him to quit!

His sperm count and quality were good, so he is not the issue when it comes to TTC but sometimes I think that's so unfair. Here I am, not smoking and drinking and healthier than he is yet I am the one unable to conceive! I know I should be happy his sperm is good and at least we have that end covered but sometimes I can't help but getting frustrated!


----------



## ajd36

I will be taking a few days to myself to deal.... got my last BFNs today on DPO14. I stopped the progesterone supps and will set up an apt for another US to check for cysts again.

I really thought it was going to work this time... and that was three IUI's in a row with no results so my odds just keep going down from here on.

There are days when I feel like throwing in the towel....

Sorry for being such a downer these past few days... it's always so hard to keep getting BFNs

At least I get to have wine tonight at dinner....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...this is a difficult journey. And to do it on our own is that much tougher. Sorry for the bfns ...hope you will be ready to try again )


----------



## Allika

So sorry ajd! BFNs suck! I think you will be very pleased with Femara though and wish you the very best for your next cycle!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: ajd


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry ajd... hope femara does the trick :)

So I had a tiny bit of spotting tonight hoping its just the suppositories..


----------



## LDizzy30

Jenna_KA said:


> Are you basing ovulation off of OPKs or just guessing? Because you're supposed to BD before and day of ovulation. Best 2 days are the day before and day of. But if you're using OPKs its not detecting "ovulation" but rather the surge that causes ovulation. So a positive OPK indicates your spike in hormones and tells you that your egg will release in the next day or 2. I hope I made sense lol!

Jenna thank you so much! I was hoping that was the case! I am using OPK's!! You just made my night?


----------



## LDizzy30

Allika said:


> Do any of your DHs smoke? Mine does and it drives me crazy. I don't know what else to say or do to convince him to quit!
> 
> His sperm count and quality were good, so he is not the issue when it comes to TTC but sometimes I think that's so unfair. Here I am, not smoking and drinking and healthier than he is yet I am the one unable to conceive! I know I should be happy his sperm is good and at least we have that end covered but sometimes I can't help but getting frustrated!

My DH used to smoke. He recently changed to an electronic vapor thingy (lol) I'm really glad too cause little by little he can reduce the nicotine in it. And it smells good, kind of reminds me of hookah. :) I don't know what convinced him to stop but he did.


----------



## Grateful365

Ajd - So sorry to hear :hugs: I know it is just deflating to see that. Please try to remember that things happen when they are "meant" to no matter what we do. I believe it is meant for you...so just keep trying on your side and it will happen at just the right time. :hugs:

Allika - Yes! I used to smoke (yuck) and quit about a year ago. When I quit...DH started up. I was so mad! It stinks so bad to me now....hope he will quit soon for the baby.


----------



## Allika

Just poased to see how much of the trigger is still left. Answer: None :) test was negative! So I will be starting to poas on 10 DPO :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...goodluck with testing 

I'm 6dpo ...also tempted to start testing at 10dpo!


----------



## Jenna_KA

LDizzy I'm glad I was able to help!!! :)

Allika: WOOOO! Can't wait till you start your poas marathon ;)



Nothing new happening here. Just taking it easy until I start work on Wednesday. My cold has turned in to having absolutely NO voice for the last 3 days. It's starting to come back today which is good. I don't feel very sick, just don't have a voice lol.

Love you girls! :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Decided to take advantage of all these hormones I have flowing through me and enjoy myself some.... so my ex-BF is coming over tomorrow night to release some of the stress and release some endorphins!!! Let's just hope the witch stays away for one more day!!

I shared something with some good friends over dinner last night that has been bothering me for the last 7mons and it felt so good to finally let it out.... may help me make peace with it now... a comment someone had made about miscarriages once that just really hurt me.

Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend!! 
Sorry to hear you're still not feeling great Jenna :(


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Can i join? We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.


----------



## Allika

Sure thing welcome! Excited for this month for you! Now that the dosage issue is solved you will be getting your BFP quickly!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning ladies!! :hugs:

*Momof1* I would be listening to the beautiful sound of my little ones heartbeat too if I were you!!! Do you have your appointment today?! 

*Allika* I used to smoke, I quit on Feb 15th 2012 - the same month we started TTC! I smoked for 12 years and I can tell you this... NOTHING you say or do will make him stop. He will have to want to do it on his own! My DH couldn't STAND the fact that I smoked but no matter how much he complained I did it anyway until I was ready to quit. Now I couldn't imagine smoking!!! 
If he ever does talk about quitting one of the things that really motivated me (besides how bad it is for you) was the money. So each month we withdrawal $120 (a rough estimate of what I used to spend/month on smoking) and put it in a mason jar. Then, each year, that's our spending money on vacation! So each year it provides us with about $1500 to spend. When I'm spending that cash it's crazy to me that I use to literally light it on fire! 
I know what you mean though. It's very frustrating to see people able to not be healthy and not have to think about how that will effect TTC. Its one of those moment I want to stomp my feet and say NO FAIR! :) :flower:
SO glad your trigger tested out!! Woot woot!

*ajd* :hugs: :flower: :hugs: :flower: I'm so sorry for your bfn's :( I know that's not easy. :cry: On a lighter note, I hope you were able to get it on with the ex to enjoy yourself for a little while and not think of anything else! :holly: !!!
I'm just so sorry you IUIs have not done the trick up to this point. Hang in there, hun.
Do you mind me asking what it was you heard someone say about miscarriages???

*lilrojo* Did the spotting stop? I'm sure it's completely fine! Hope you are feeling ok!

*Grateful* It sounds like we quit smoking at the same time!! Yay! :yipee: I can't believe your DH started when you quit!! I could not imagine that!

*Breaking* How are you feeling?! Halfway through the tww!! :yipee:

*Dani* Welcome :flower: Hope your u/s goes well!!

I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend!! I sure did. It was DS birthday and it was fantastic!! What a wonderful weekend, I am so blessed, and grateful for everyone in my life. INCLUDING YOU LADIES!!! :hugs: <3


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - How funny, I quit on Jan. 8, 2012! LOL I smoked for 15 years. So glad I quit and I also cannot imagine smoking now. The money (along with health) was also a big motivator for me. I also didn't want to try to quit smoking if I got pregnant all the sudden because it would have been VERY hard for me to quit cold turkey. 

Glad you had a great weekend with DH's birthday party!! I assume he was a very HAPPY birthday boy?!?!


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Danni - Good luck with your u/s tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* He was so happy, it was such a great party, all around success!! He and his friends has so much fun.
The only time I quit smoking before now was when I was pregnant with DS. I found out I was pregnant and quit immediately - and it was hard. I started back up immediately after I had him though, like an idiot. Wish I never would have started again!
This time is different because I did it for ME. I also did it for DS and DH of course but mostly for myself and my health.


----------



## Allika

Me and my husband had a heartfelt talk and I told him how it made me feel to give myself shots to increase my fertility while he is outside smoking, decreasing his.

He understood and as of saturday is on Nicotine patches. I am sooooo proud. I know its very hard for him because he loves smoking.

Hopefully by the end of the week we will be pregnant. He made a promise to himself to not smoke when his wife is pregnant so once that time comes around we should be good. He quit back in December but then in January he started again.

So proud of him!!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks hopin... 

hasn't completely stopped.. but this am was more brown on the pad so im hopeful cant lose the pma now.. :)


----------



## Allika

How thin was your lining? Ask your doctor for Femara in case this cycle turns out to be a bust.

Clomid is known for thining the lining...you will have more luck with Femara.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* That's fantastic news!!!! Woohoo! Be sure to encourage him constantly, and tell him how proud you are. Have you ever smoked? My DH never has, but somehow still remained SO supportive and it was as if he knew just how difficult it is to quit. Great motivation! Congrats to him!

*lilrojo* You are ABSOLUTELY right!!! Also, there are TONS of women who spot regularly throughout their entire pregnancy!! Let us know what the doc says, I read in your journal that you called to inform them. :flower:

*Dani* Sorry to hear your u/s didn't go very well :( :flower: I agree with Allika, you should look into Femara if this cycle doesn't work out for you.


----------



## Dannixo

Allika said:


> How thin was your lining? Ask your doctor for Femara in case this cycle turns out to be a bust.
> 
> Clomid is known for thining the lining...you will have more luck with Femara.

She said it was like a 5 and needed to be at an 8. I will look into it and ask her.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Danni. I had thin lining issue on clomid as well. My dr gave me estrace pills... tiny pill taken vaginally. really helped lining increased very well! I have now switxhed to femera as it doesn't cause this issue.

Allika - so proud of your DH and of you for being so honest and open with him.

Hopin... sounds like party for DS was a hit. :dance: How is your cycle... bleeding gone? 

Rojo and Grateful...hi ladies...happy monday :flower:

AFM...yes I made it to 7 dpo today...halfway thru the tww...woo woo. :dance:

I have had some symptoms this cycle ive never had before so either it is due to 1st time iui + progesterone...or I will have some great news at the end of this tww.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* I'm keeping my FX'd, but today is day 1 with no bleeding so far! I'm excited bc I'm ready to get my groove on with DH! :sex::bunny:


----------



## lilrojo

aww hopin happy the bleeding has finally stopped.. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* When are you going to start testing?! I'm a poas-aholic soooo I'm eager :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: :holly:


----------



## Grateful365

Danni - Sorry for your bad time at the doctor today. I agree with the other ladies that you might want to try Femara. Hang in there...we know its hard. :hugs:

Allika - Yeay!!!!! :happydance: Happy to hear that! Make sure to tell him how good he smells too!!!! :winkwink:

Hopin - Very happy to hear that the bleeding has stopped :hugs:

Breaking - FX'd for you this cycle - hope this is YOUR month. :thumbup:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...im so glad bleeding is over...now go have fun with DH. 

Grateful...i hope so too :flower:

So poas yesterday :haha: :rofl:

But it's only bc I just bought dollar store hpts...ive never done that before then when I was looking at it at home I saw it was the cassette type. So I said to DH in going to test out thus new hpt.

But serious poas I'm going to wait until thurs/fri. But I think I will be tempted by wed. 

I have really new symptoms since 5dpo...and today my back is aching..and i feel lethargic.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* Those symptoms sound really promising!! I wish you were temping :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I know someone said that to me in a different thread too. Lol.

Here are my symptoms...ive been wanting to keep track of them anyhow bc if it's a bfn I will compare them next cycle.

5 dpo...stood up from lying on couch and felt so light headed thought I was going to faint. After that episode had throbbing in uterus. 
6dpo... pinching and throbbing off and on all day. DH tells me he dreamt I told him we had a bfp and showed him the stick. That night couldn't sleep, tossing all night.
7 dpo...in bed this morning obvious pinching on left side uterus. Felt very hot, like I was overdressed and needed to cool down. Feel lethargic..no energy. Have a back ache, lower back.

Going to copy this into my fertility app.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

The pinching sensations and feeling hot are definitely good signs!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks hopin.

It's so hard to not get your hopes up 

But I have to remember our bodies do weird things and we are over sensitive during tww. SO these could all be nothing.

Fx!


----------



## Allika

its always so tough to recognize symptoms in the 2 ww. We are so sensitive to every little symptom...I could list a few things I had in the last days, but I think its still way too early and probably just normal.

Last time, I had symptoms around 10 DPO and then a BFP around 12 DPO.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika... you're exactly right. 

Last time I didn't even pay attention so I can't even compare.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning ladies! :flower:

*momof1* Did you have your appointment yesterday?

*All of our pregnant ladies* How are you feeling?!

*Breaking, Allika, LDizzy* How's the TWW treating you??

*Jenna* How's baby Draven? Hear anything about the job yet?

*Lei* How are you hun? Are you back at work yet?

Everyone else --- Update us on how you're doing!!

I'm doing fantastic, DH and I got our groove on last night and it was nice to feel normal again! I'm going to surprise him and put some lingerie on after DS goes to bed tonight so we can have some adult time and it be about ONLY that, and not making a baby. I'm excited! :bunny:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ughhhhh everyone is in their 2WW right now!! I'm dyyyying to see someone's pee stick! :haha: And I have no charts to stalk!! Grrrr!!  Somebody feed my addiction! Lol!

Woke up at 4AM today. Trying to prepare for starting training tomorrow and having to wake up at 2AM every day! Bahhhh, I'm so not a morning person, ESPECIALLY a 2AM morning person... I should hear from the other place tomorrow, hopefully it's good news.


6 long grueling days until our first tester.... Anyone gonna give in and test sooner???


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I'm that SAME WAY...I wish someone was TEMPING so I could stalk stalk stalk!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: Great minds think alike, we posted at the same time :haha: Draven is wonderful, 3 months as of today already! Ahh! And the jobby job said they'll call tomorrow and let me know if I'll be coming in for a SECOND interview or not. I hate the 2 interview places :dohh: Ooooh sexy lingere! I love dressing up! I put on a cute outfit for OH on his birthday and it's been a long time since I've done that (lingere + giant pregnant belly don't mix)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I go back to work tomorrow & I'm so happy to be going back. Gives me a chance to get away from home & focus my mind on something else. 

I went for my fu appt. Yesterday & the doctor said my knee still looks bad & broken so I have to do another month on crutches & light duty. Not diggin that at all :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* Bummer about your knee!! My goodness, that's awful!! How long has it been already??


----------



## Beautifullei2

A month.... Now I have another month on this.. I really want to stat working out again to releive some stress. I have been losing weight but that's from stress & being unable to eat at all.


----------



## Allika

I have to say I have a Love-Hate relationship with FRER. They are soooo sensitive, grr.

Having said that, I caved and poased today. BFP. BUT.....when i tested 2 days ago to see if my trigger was gone I used a cheapie and it was negative. I should have used the FRER then too. + 7 DPO is way to early, so ignoring this one....as it is most likely from the trigger....I am today 8 days past trigger....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...what a great idea...have some fun with DH :sex:

Jenna...sorry can't help your chart addiction. but I will be poas soon...definitely by thurs!

Allika...Fx that test is the start of your bfp!!

AFM... im 8 dpo today. I want to wait until thurs to test but I've got the itch today!!!


----------



## Allika

Do it, Breaking! I am itching with you!!!! lilrojo had hers at 9DPO!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* I'm sorry hun, are you unable to eat becuase you're stressed? :( :hugs:

*Allika* I hope it's a bfp starting!!! I understand what you mean about FRER though. I would suggest using the same tests that you're using to test out the trigger to make sure it's consistent. Or just try to hold off a few days on testing. What a pain, I know, it's TORTURE!!!

*Breaking* I'm with Allika, do it! :test: :test: :test:!!! HAHA We are SUCH bad influences....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* How are you? :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Allika

we should write a warning on the first page that we are very "test -proactive" here


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hehe, I added a warning to the first page :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I think I'm going to break tonight and test 

I should change my name to Breaking Dusk :haha: :rofl:

I have dollar store test at home and DH is out tonight...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* :haha: :rofl: That litreally made me laugh out loud.... Breaking Dusk! bahaha


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...Glad to make you laugh

But I am honestly going to break tonight...unless I don't get home until DH does. If he's home then I gave someone to tell me wait one more day and it's too early.

The chances of seeing bfn on 8 dpo is high....


----------



## lilrojo

You never know I got my positive the night of 8dpo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Rojo...i certainly don't need any encouragement to test but you have just given me more hope.

What hpt did you take?


----------



## Jenna_KA

HAHAHAHA!!! Love the warning on the front page! Lol!!! 
Ughhh even when not TTC anymore its like I'm still addicted to it! It's just so exciting for me to see you all get BFPs and stalking charts is like a fun surprise for me every day haha. 

Breaking: YES, TEST!!!! I meannnn... :haha: ;)

Allika: There's only one way to find out if that's left over trigger or if its BFP... Test in the morning! Darker=BFP Lighter=trigger :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I had a dream about you last night! You were sad about DH and I was telling you how sorry I am and that I can relate. OH and I had a very rough time about a year and a half ago. We were SOOO close to going our separate ways. It was one of the saddest times of my life...but we pulled through. I have faith the two of you can make it through this and come out stronger than ever. Just hang tight. :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

HAHA! Love the warning Hopin! :rofl:

I LOVE when everyone tests....it's so exciting!!

BUT......I think I am totally ALONE on the stance that waiting until AF to test is better than seeing a BFN. :haha: That's OK though...My thinking is that if you WAIT until AF...you still have hope that whole time (2ww) and you still have that excitement that "this could be it!" - if you test early and every couple days...and see a BFN, it just ruins the mood, the suprise factor (atleast for me) and makes you think your probably out. I just hate seeing stupid old BFN's more than i have to!!! LOL

Then again....if you ladies weren't POAS-aholics we would all be bored to death waiting for everyone's AF. :haha: :wacko:


----------



## Allika

@Grateful: what is your Christmas behavior like? Do you run down before everybody else is up or do you wait until your mom calls you?


----------



## Allika

I am the kind of person that shakes Christmas gifts the night before just in case I can guess from the sound what it is :) so I don't have it in me to wait until the day of AF


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> @Grateful: what is your Christmas behavior like? Do you run down before everybody else is up or do you wait until your mom calls you?

LOL funny you should ask...when I was little I think I would peek out to see if there were presents under the tree but I generally waited. :haha: My best friend used to go unwrap all of her gifts at the corners to see what all she got and then rewrap them....I never wanted to do that because I LOVE surprises. hee hee!

Guess thats why I feel the same way about testing :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Breaking I used an wondfo ic.. lol.. :) then the next am I used a FRER and a digi.. :)


----------



## luna_19

I used to love testing early but I saw too many bfns so changed to testing late ;)

I'm doing OK, having horrible sciatic pain so finally giving in and heading to a chiropractor this afternoon.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Luna* :hugs: I hope this chiropractor helps!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies my goodness this thread is active! I'm so excited for our testers! I agree, KEEP TESTING! Love the warning hopin lol. I found out at 10 dpo but it was SO FAINT!

My doctors appointment went well yesterday! I heard my baby again and the hear rate was in the 170's. She said I'm very healthy and everything looks great. I'm clearly craving fruit I bought a ton last night at the grocery store!

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Grateful365

momof1making2 said:


> Hi ladies my goodness this thread is active! I'm so excited for our testers! I agree, KEEP TESTING! Love the warning hopin lol. I found out at 10 dpo but it was SO FAINT!
> 
> My doctors appointment went well yesterday! I heard my baby again and the hear rate was in the 170's. She said I'm very healthy and everything looks great. I'm clearly craving fruit I bought a ton last night at the grocery store!
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone!

Glad to hear Momof1!! Congrats on your little lime :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, I'm surprised you found out the gender with your love of surprises. I'm glad you did though!! I wish I knew what Luna was having, but we'll have to wait until the very end!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Gosh someone pls :test:

:rofl:

If only to feed everyone's POAS addiction.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lilrojo said:


> Breaking I used an wondfo ic.. lol.. :) then the next am I used a FRER and a digi.. :)

How many miu was your wondfo ic?

10miu or 25?


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Grateful, I'm surprised you found out the gender with your love of surprises. I'm glad you did though!! I wish I knew what Luna was having, but we'll have to wait until the very end!

Well....ya know I could have pretty easily waited (yes it would bug me...but what better surprise is there?!)...but DH said NO WAY....he doesn't like surprises as much as I do. :haha: I can go either way. I'm glad we found out though because I am having fun decorating the room!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I couldn't stand waiting the 18 weeks! Let alone going my entire pregnancy?! No way, I'm way too impatient!

Lmao, I'm tempted to go POAS for the hell of it!!! Just to feed the addiction in here! Even though I know there's noooo way! (Even though OH likes to think otherwise, I kindly give him a "HELL NO, not yet!" and remind him we're using rubbers)


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> I couldn't stand waiting the 18 weeks! Let alone going my entire pregnancy?! No way, I'm way too impatient!
> 
> Lmao, I'm tempted to go POAS for the hell of it!!! Just to feed the addiction in here! Even though I know there's noooo way! (Even though OH likes to think otherwise, I kindly give him a "HELL NO, not yet!" and remind him we're using rubbers)

LOL Jenna!!!! Ideally how many kids do you and DH want to have? How long are you going to wait to start ttc again?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah Jenna!! Start temping and get back on board the TTC train hehe :haha: Easy for me to say when I DON'T have a 3 month old :rofl:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think I want 4. At least 3, then we'll see where we stand. As of now I'm shooting for 4. And we want them spaced apart so we're going to give it about 3 years before TTC again. It feels like life would feel to rushed for us if we whipped them out close together so we'd like to take our time. We're still young, luckily we gave ourselves a head start so we have the luxury of taking our time (hopefully we don't struggle getting pregnant every time..)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

My DH wanted to test the other day when I showed him the dollar store tests that I found at the store near us.

Of course I said no way...if any one is going to poas to test out these new suckers its me...LOL


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yeah Jenna!! Start temping and get back on board the TTC train hehe :haha: Easy for me to say when I DON'T have a 3 month old :rofl:

Lol!!! I'd die if I got pregnant again so soon. I'm JUST getting over the trauma of the end of that first pregnancy haha!! I almost picked up a dollar tree test the other day just for the hell of it though. Gosh, I'm such an addict :dohh:


----------



## ajd36

Wow!! It&#8217;s so hard to miss a few days, so much to catch up on!!

Allika and all the smokers: I know how hard the quitting smoking thing was! I smoked for 15yrs and quit 5 yrs ago on the day I moved to California. I think its great how supportive the hubbies have been in your quitting and that he is patching it too with you!! 

Lilrojo: any word yet back from the doctors about the spotting? I&#8217;ve also heard that many woman spot throughout their entire pregnancies&#8230;. I know it will still scare me each time I see it. Sending hugs. How you feeling, any crazy symptoms yet?? I couldn&#8217;t believe how quickly the since of smell kicks right in! 

Dannixo: Welcome to the group! Sorry to hear your US was not wonderful news. This cycle might not work, but you ovulate and are on meds to help with the numbers? I had to exact opposite problem and super-ovulated last month, my US showed 6 mature follicles and I still ended with BFN. It only takes One egg and One sperm to make that baby!! Keeping my thoughts with you on this cycle. :hugs:

Hopin: The witch did stay away just long enough for a fun night!! It felt so good to just enjoy each other without worrying about pregnancy&#8230;.just good old fashion fun! :sex: Sadly, we were only seeing each a few months but we ended things because he wasn&#8217;t able to be on the baby train with me and I wasn&#8217;t ready to stop trying. We&#8217;ve recently starting to hang out each, we both miss each other&#8230;. but I&#8217;m still trying and he is being super supportive about the whole thing now. I think he just needed some time to work his thoughts around the situation. So while we are not back together, we are hanging out again.

As for the miscarriage comment, this is hard for me. It goes back to last October when I was excitably pregnant with my first on my first IUI. It was something I clearly was trying for and the joy was truly there. One of my close friends also found herself to be pregnant with her first too and was two weeks ahead of me. They were not trying, but had stopped preventing for six-nine months maybe. We were chatting about things one day and she nonchalantly says &#8220;well if I miscarry then I miscarry&#8221; and shrugs her shoulders as if its no big deal at all. I had nothing to say in return back to her, knowing how much it would hurt me if I did miscarry&#8230;and then a week later I did and now I am planning her baby shower this weekend! It&#8217;s going to be pretty hard for me to be there with thoughts of how unfair life can be sometimes&#8230;. I know she didn&#8217;t mean anything by her comment, but I still think it was very inconsiderate of someone who wasn&#8217;t trying to state that to another pregnant person who clearly was trying very hard to be with child. 

Breaking Dust and Allika: TEST, TEST, TEST!!! Okay, that&#8217;s just me being a super aggressive POAS-whore! I completely understand you wanting to wait a few days before testing again. Keeping my fingers crossed for you&#8230;.praying for BFPs!!!!! :test:

Jenna: So excited to hear about your next interview!! Best of luck with getting that call tomorrow!! I am NOT a morning person either&#8230; I&#8217;m mostly going to bed at 2am, yikes to getting up that early!! What a wonderful family 4 would be!! I am the middle of 5 kids and I love coming from a big family!!!

Lei: I missed the reason why you were out of work for so long, but so sorry to hear another month on crutches!!! 

Momo: that is a wonderful HB!!!! Excellent to be craving fruits and not cakes :thumbup:


AFM: The witch arrived and in full force, ouch! I had my US today and unfortunately there is a cyst on the left side so no meds this cycle. She did say I can do a natural cycle if I want and so I made another apt for next Thursday for an US to see how my follicles look. This being my first time having cysts I learned that sadly they appear just like follicles do on the US&#8230;&#8230;so if I have a large follicle on my right side we are good to go with the IUI but will have to decide what to do if only one follicle on the left side. So for now I will test for my surge and just see how next week plays out&#8230; I&#8217;m fine if an IUI doesn&#8217;t happen this month, the rest may be nice. :sleep:

Good news: when I called the sperm clinic to place my order I actually asked about the Stats of my donor and while they can&#8217;t give me numbers they were able to confirm that at least one person is pregnant, at least one baby has been born, and a family does exist from his sperm! And I have been pregnant with his sperm before so I am happy that I asked after my NP asked me on my last visit :happydance:

Hopin: can you put me down for US for follicles check on 4/18 on the first page :flower:


----------



## Allika

Ajd, I just want to give you a hug because I know first hand how hard it is to plan baby showers for someone who is pregnant when you're not anymore. A good friend of mine and I got pregnant in November and I recently helped with her Gender reveal party. It was a tough day! It's always especially hard for me to hang out with her because we were 2 days apart so her growing belly always stabs me in my heart. You are being such a good friend and not many would do what we do and show up with a smile even though we feel like breaking down!

I think the worst I have felt was when I talked to a friend and she was talking about some other friend of hers who did meds and an IUI and she said, "she doesn't think it's fair that they are pregnant because it was cheating!" I started crying and told her that that really hurt my feeling because I wish there was some way to "cheat" in this. She apologized a million times and said she didn't think my husband and I were cheating at all and she absolutely wishes we will become pregnant soon and make wonderful parents. That comment hit me hard though :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AJd - so sorry to hear that you had to deal with an insensitive comment, especially from a close friend. 

Thanks for the support...i'm going to wait to test.

I have to say, I feel out. I didn't a few days ago, but now that i'm at 8dpo i feel that AF is just around the corner and all my symptoms are due to progesterone supps that i am taking.


----------



## ajd36

Allika thanks sooooo much for sharing that with me! I have been feeling so guilty about how hard it has been to do this baby shower for her when all I keep thinking is I should would be having one too....if.....and then I cry every time!! She is also doing a Gender Reveal party andI have the big reveal sitting down in my car right now....shouting at me that she is having a baby. I'm just praying and hoping to make it thru the day without crying or thinking of myself... it is HER big day and I want to celebrate for her over my sadness....it will be hard but I have the strength of my friends around me to help me that day. :hugs: Thanks for your support too!!


----------



## ajd36

Breaking: it is sooooooo hard to judge any symptoms with the clomid and progesterone!! I swore that first month I used the clomid that I was pregnant...so many SxS but then nothing.

Not out until the :witch: arrives. I'm praying this is your month!!


----------



## Allika

Be the friend to others that you would want others to be to you! Go, smile, be happy for her and then come home and curse and cry! That's how I do it and the best advice I got was "it means so much to your friend that you are supporting and smiling through this and trust she knows how hard this is for you and appreciates you even more for it!" Also "fake it until you believe it" I am pretty sure my friend (the one I would have shared a due daye with) will be overjoyed for me when I finally get that BFP.


----------



## biggerfamily

Remember when doing fertility treatments you may get more then 1 or 2.. If get more then what you was hopeing for don't complain be very thankful for what GOD sends...Reason quoted a certain thing is I've seen lots of women on other forms that gets pregnant with twins or more starts fussing, whining, an saying what am I going to do about my job, home or etc.. IMO be GRATEFUL for what GOD sends you..

Sharing a BLESSED STORY..
Quintuplets 


Congrats too all the BFP an KMFX for the others to get a BFP soon. Hugs too the ones that having it really hard at this time.


----------



## momof1making2

Is it possible to have missed a twin at a seven week scan? It may be my mind playing tricks on me because we all know I wanted twins lol. Last night OH and I were using our doppler and we both found two heartbeats in two different places lol. I know it was the baby because I have learned how to use this thing and I'm aware that it could be the same baby just echoing differently in two different spots. I may just be wishful thinking (don't get me wrong I'm CRAZY thankful for this 1 baby) but had anyone heard of that?
Hopin my U/S is April 24th :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I hope your first day at the new job goes well and that you find out about your second interview today!! Fill us in when you get a chance!
And you are cracking me up about poas just for fun, you really ARE the definition of an addict!

*ajd* SO glad you're back :hugs: and you really seem to be in good spirits, considering. You are such a strong woman!! Congrats on being 5 years smoke free, that's AWESOME!!!
What an awful thing for your friend to say. I have a story about a good friend of mine too. Back when we were younger, 21 to be exact, me and one of my girlfriends were on a trip to Charleston, SC. We were all excited because we were JUST 21 and we were going to party it up in a different city, just the two of us. Well it's about a 7 hour drive from here to there, and she kept getting sick. I joked that she should take a pregnancy test. She did. She was pregnant. She ended up having an abortion. So fast forward to after I had DS and we were trying for baby #2 (several years ago when we first started TTC again). I got my bfp and was SO excited. That of course was followed up with the mc. When I told my gf about it, the same one that had the abortion, she said she could relate to how I was feeling because having the abortion was devastating too!!! I'm like, are you kidding me??? You made a DECISION to END your babies life! That is nowhere near the same as having a miscarriage.
I know many people who have had an abortion and you know, it's not up to me to judge anyone for the decisions they make as I'm not perfect and we don't all have the same belief system - but that was just taking it too far for me. 
You know, I've never told anyone that story! Wow.
So do you think there's a chance of you and the ex getting back together, is he coming around to the idea of you trying?

*Lilrojo* I'm wondering too about your spotting, has it slowed down or stopped? When is your next doc appt?

*momof1* When is your next appointment?

*Allika* Cheating?? Wow!! Some people can be so insensitive. I don't always do this, but I try to remember that I have NO IDEA what others around me are going through...and to keep that in mind when complaining about something.

*Breaking* No you can't say that! Be optimistic!! This cycle is IT FOR YOU! Your first IUI! :happydance: I have faith!! :hugs: Did you end up testing?

*Biggerfamily* Thanks for sharing that story, I read it. Bless their hearts! 
I agree that we should all keep in mind with assisted conception that it always has the possibility of multiples. But I also can COMPLETELY see why women who find out they are having multiples - specifically those that weren't exactly hoping for more than one at a time - would have a freak out moment. Even though I say I want twins - that's easy to say - if that became a reality, I feel almost CERTAIN I would probably have a panic attack! :haha: 
That is always followed up with JOY...ultimately, God gives us what we're meant to have, and I think everyone knows that. But there's also real life to worry about, and that includes finances, your health, etc... so I get it.
How are things going for you? How are your kiddos doing?

WHat's going on with everyone else?! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*momof1* :haha: you answered my question before I could even post it bc I was writing a novel :rofl: I will update you!! Can't wait for your next scan, that's not far away at all! Will you be able to find out the gender?
I think it's DEF possible to miss a twin at a 7 week scan! As a matter of fact, it happens more than you might think!! I guess all we can do is wait and see!! :flower:


----------



## momof1making2

No gender yet :( not until June (ish)............

:Hugs: Hopin :hug:


----------



## luna_19

Momof1 I had my scan at 6 weeks and twins were very obvious. It is possible to pick up a pulse from the umbilical cord blood flow in addition to the baby's heartbeat with a Doppler.


----------



## momof1making2

Uh huh, that makes sense. Oh well wishful thinking lol ;)


----------



## ajd36

oh momo that would be so exciting! You never know :)


----------



## lune_miel

I have still been here... silently catching up on all your news.
Can't wait for the testing!

My next appt for NT screen is Apr 22. I am so impatient - what did women do before US???


----------



## lilrojo

AJD & hopin, my spotting has not stopped.. but the dr did say not to worry about it that it is common and its more than likely due to the suppositories.. so im taking everything one day at a time.. 

My apt is on the 23rd.. so 13 days.. I will have a Ultrasound.. so fxed everything continues to go well.. spotting seems to be worst in the am.. 

Symptoms... well they come and go yet.. but the consistent ones are tired, peeing more, and hungry more... my boobs hurt on and off.. so im holding out my pma and hope!


----------



## luna_19

momof1making2 said:


> Uh huh, that makes sense. Oh well wishful thinking lol ;)

I just wanted to make sure you know I wasn't trying to be negative, just sharing my experience. You never know what might happen at your next scan ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Did any of you ladies have any spotting in early pregnancy... if not no big deal but just trying to hear others experiences??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune*!! There you are :hugs: What should I put this appointment down as? And how are you feeling?

*lilrojo* Less than 2 weeks, that's great. I'm sure everything is fine - and honestly, if your doctor were the least bit concerned, they would have you come in- no doubt!!! :flower:


----------



## ajd36

Lilrojo, the only time I spotted were the two days before each miscarriage so for me it would make me nervous.... But everyone is different and I've read that it's more common in mothers to spot because their cervix could still be a little from before (going off memory here so I could be wrong). Will see how the scan in 2wks look :) 

Fx and praying for HxH 9mons for you girl!


----------



## ajd36

Btw: the activity of this chain makes working a morning shift not so bad!! Are those birds I hear churpping?? Lol! I work 2nd shift normally and don't get up until 11am... 6:30 kicked my butt this morning hehe


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. 

Hopin that's what I keep telling myself.. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I must say I am so HAPPY to be back at work! Taking my mind off of things. 

I had to call my obgyn this morning because last monday I started spotting & it lasted off & on until saturday night. Saturday I thought it was gone until I was out with a friend & when I went to the bathroom there was alot of it. It has caused some conern for myself that it lasted that long & now I have an appt on next week to see whats going on. I notified the fertility clinc & they advised me to keep them posted because they may have to make me wait another month until my cycle goes back to normal. Blah!


----------



## Allika

@Lei: are you on BCP right now? I had bleeding constantly when they put me on BCP after my Clomid cyst....

on a different note...I need someone testing...I am lurking for some motivation and positive energy!

I am playing with the idea of calling that psych that foresee my Miscarriage....oh I am losing my mind I know!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies

Wow so much to catch up on!!

Allika...i am trying to hold off on testing as long as I can.

Rojo, try not to worry hun. And goodluck at your appt.

Ajd...Welcome to the morning posts!! lol

Hopin...did you and DH Get up to. some fun;)

AFM... 9dpo today. I've gone from being positive and excited to feeling really down and just knowing that i'm out.

Sorry ladies... i just feel blah!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- No not yet, I start it after the 19th which is when AF is due.


----------



## Allika

I scheduled the appointment with the psychic. Tonight at 6pm....man, look at the crazy woman that TTCing has made of me.

The psychic said in November:

"I can sense some inbalances with your hormones, maybe fertility issues.....are you aware of that?" 
I replied, yes, then she said: "you're a gorgeous young lady, but something tells me you need to loose 10 lbs for this to happen!" (which is strange because I am not obese. My BMI is 28, so I do have a couple of pounds extra but none I would be called out for.
Then she said "I usually dont bring bad news, but I have the feeling I need to let you know, I see 3 pregnancies but only 2 positive outcomes. You will miscarry once"


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> I scheduled the appointment with the psychic. Tonight at 6pm....man, look at the crazy woman that TTCing has made of me.
> 
> The psychic said in November:
> 
> "I can sense some inbalances with your hormones, maybe fertility issues.....are you aware of that?"
> I replied, yes, then she said: "you're a gorgeous young lady, but something tells me you need to loose 10 lbs for this to happen!" (which is strange because I am not obese. My BMI is 28, so I do have a couple of pounds extra but none I would be called out for.
> Then she said "I usually dont bring bad news, but I have the feeling I need to let you know, I see 3 pregnancies but only 2 positive outcomes. You will miscarry once"

Allika you are so brave. I would be sooo scared to go to a psychic.

Goodluck...hope she has good news for you!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies for all your support..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* We didn't get it on last night :cry: I ended up being TOO TIRED by the time I got DS in bed. Tonight it will happen!! Becuase he's going out of town for the rest of the week/weekend so I'm going to make sure it happens :D


----------



## ajd36

Hopin: Have fun girl!!

Jenna: have you gotten the phone call yet? How was your first day at the runner up job?

Allika: you tempt me! I've thought about it but I'm nervous at the same time...

Hope everyone is having a fantastic day!! Going to a friends tonight to prep for the baby shower but we will probably take a 3-4 mile walk with her 8mon old and the dog and treat ourselves to froyo!!' Love treat night :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hoping...have fun ;)

DH is looking for some action.....but I'm not feeling particularly sexy with the progesterone discharge....I started to mention it to him and he says ...hoooold on..TMI...:rofl:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha Breaking, sometimes it's TMI right?! DH never wants to hear ANYTHING about that kind of stuff! Of course I don't really blame him :)

Good morning ladies! :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies!

10 DPO today!!! finally...took forever to get here.

Now that I'm this close to the end of the tww...all my weird symptoms are gone which leads me to believe that they were due to the progesterone supp. 

Anyone testing today?


----------



## Allika

tested...faint like yesterday so still left over from the trigger.

Arent you testing today?

the psychic was lame....didnt really tell me anything new and felt like a rip off yesterday!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...i actually forgot to even think about the idea of testing this morning. Woke up super early as we had an early day today.

I want to wait as long as I can anyhow...

Sorry to hear the psychic was not interesting


----------



## lilrojo

Thought I would share with you ladies my beautiful test this am.. at 18dpo
 



Attached Files:







18dpo.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow Rojo...that is a beautiful line

:dance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks breaking now hoping that means my bean will continue to stick


----------



## Dannixo

lilrojo said:


> Thought I would share with you ladies my beautiful test this am.. at 18dpo

Yay! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## luna_19

Wow lilrojo that looks like my 18 dpo test ;)


----------



## lilrojo

LOL luna.. im starting think its a strong possibility i will be joining you... 

WHat were your first symptoms.. Im not having too many yet.. tired, peeing more, hungry, on off nauseous..


----------



## luna_19

I was very hungry right from the beginning, started to feel nauseous just before 6 weeks.


----------



## lilrojo

lol.. sounds a bit the same.. guess time will tell :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN @ 10dpo.


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry :hugs:

just for fun ;)

hmm


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG! Are those both 18 DPO? Wow....verrrrrrrrrrrrry interesting! I wish your u/s would hurry up and get here lilrojo! :D

*Breaking* It's still super early, I was proud of you for holding off so long!! I know how difficult it can be!! Are you going to keep testing from here on out?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I would be so excited if we had MORE twins on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Allika

Haha Luna that is awesome! @ breaking: not even a shade? Post a pic I like to see!


----------



## luna_19

I think I just really want someone to suffer with me :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey no suffering.. lol I have 2 kids already.. I don't want to suffer..

that is pretty crazy. lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

<------- Secretly hoping it's twins :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...nope not even a show of a line. I dumped it in a bin I can't retrieve it from other wise I would be looking at it in a couple hours. 

Hopin...thanks hun...i know it's possible to get nothing until later but I just feel out...i have 1 more test. Will see how I feel. 

Rojo..thanks hun...twins twins rah rah rah


----------



## Hopin4ABump

;) Ultimately, all that matters is that it (they) is (are) healthy, sticky, sweet little bean(s)! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Def agreed hopin :)

lol breaking.. your not out yet!! and honestly I felt out too!!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks rojo...but I feel as out as an outhouse and about as in the dumps too. :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Danni so sorry to hear.. :hugs:

Breaking that out huh... well I for one and hoping for a surprise bfp for you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.

Why didn't they give you something (estrace) to improve your lining?

Clomid is known to thin lining and that's why estrace/clomid cycles are common.


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with breaking on trying something with the clomid.. it is known to thin linings.. 

maybe ask about femara instead of clomid


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lilrojo said:


> Aww Danni so sorry to hear.. :hugs:
> 
> Breaking that out huh... well I for one and hoping for a surprise bfp for you!

I hope you're right..


----------



## luna_19

Breaking I felt so out I didn't even test early when I got my bfp

Danni I'm sorry your iui got cancelled :hugs: I agree you should ask about femara if your lining is so thin.


----------



## Allika

The only thing that aggravates me more than BFNs are cancelled cycles! So sorry Danni! Have them switch you to Femara if the lining issue persists!

@Breaking: did you trigger?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...i agree with you on that!

Luna... what day did you end up testing? 

When I had cp in Oct I only tested after AF was late at 18 
Dpo. It was a faint line on a ic hpt.


----------



## luna_19

I tested at 15 dpo which was 2 days late


----------



## Dannixo

Breaking Dawn said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.
> 
> Why didn't they give you something (estrace) to improve your lining?
> 
> Clomid is known to thin lining and that's why estrace/clomid cycles are common.Click to expand...

My doctor said there was nothing she could give me to improve my lining. Maybe next month. I'm not sure.


----------



## biggerfamily

Dannixo said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.
> 
> Why didn't they give you something (estrace) to improve your lining?
> 
> Clomid is known to thin lining and that's why estrace/clomid cycles are common.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor said there was nothing she could give me to improve my lining. Maybe next month. I'm not sure.Click to expand...

Hey Hun,
Not sure if you like this stuff but it has been known to help thicken uterine lining..

Try these to help thicken the uterine lining.. 
Red Raspberry Tea Strengthens the uterine lining.
Pomegranate juice: It helps build thicker uterine lining to help implantation. Only drink a small glass for breakfast each morning. From AF to until you ovulate then stop.

Pineapple: The enzyme -Bromelain found in the core of the pineapple helps with implantation n women alone. And also improves ureine lining. The core is where most of the bromelain is. However do not eat too much of it/drink too much as it may cause uterine contraction..

Avocados is also great for helping too.

Good Luck...

To other ladies good luck on getting a BFP or Congrats too all that is expecting HH9M.

Now got to run to town before deadly storms makes their arrival tonight. YIKES..


----------



## Jenna_KA

HOOOOLYYYY CRAP. I tried to catch up a little bit, but I really don't have the time >.< I shouldn't even be on here now but I miss my girls so much!!!

SOOOO I haven't heard back from the other place yet BUT I've decided if they offer the job I'm going to take this one (PAML or PACLAB) instead. For many reasons. With the other job I'll miss wayyyy too much time with OH and Draven! The schedule would vary between 8A-5P and 3P-11P with random days off whereas with PAML I'll only be working Sat Sun Mon from 6A-12 (after I'm done with training) Then once a full time position becomes available I can pick that up and work Mon-Fri 4A-10A. Then by the time I get home I have the whole day left with my family! It's just so much more worth it to me. Screw the extra money, I don't need anything but family time. Plus I just LOVE the people I work with. My boss is awesome, all the coworkers are AMAZING. It's just perfect for me. SO after that long rant I'm sorry I haven't been around. This new schedule is nuts I'm trying to get used to it. I have to wake up at 2AM, come home around noon, pump and eat, nap for an hour or two, tidy up the house, have dinner and play with Draven, then go to bed around 8 or 9. Once I'm done with training I'll be back to normal. 

lilrojo, when is your US? Maybe it IS twins!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Jenna my us is in 12 days, the 23rd :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dannixo said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.
> 
> Why didn't they give you something (estrace) to improve your lining?
> 
> Clomid is known to thin lining and that's why estrace/clomid cycles are common.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor said there was nothing she could give me to improve my lining. Maybe next month. I'm not sure.Click to expand...

That's very odd she would say that...

Goodluck for next month


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning Ladies :)

Who's testing?! Who's doing it!!? *Breaking, LDizzy, Allika*?!?!?!! :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Dannixo said:


> My doctor said there was nothing she could give me to improve my lining. Maybe next month. I'm not sure.

You may want to look into switching doctors! That's insane that she is telling you there is NOTHING she can do to improve your lining.....did you ask about Femara?


----------



## momof1making2

Danni clomid is the lining killer! That's why it's not for everyone. I had to switch to injections, which worked WONDERS! I would ask about them ;)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Who's testing?! Who's doing it!!? *Breaking, LDizzy, Allika*?!?!?!! :D

Morning! 

I don't know if I'm going to test again...no point seeing another bfn.


----------



## Allika

I am out of tests...will buy new ones today and then test again tomorrow morning!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I completely understand that *Breaking*, bfn's are NOT fun at all. Just be sure to let us know if you decide to :)

AFM, It's really nice not knowing when I'll ovulate, etc etc. I'm still hoping to eventually get my BFP one day, but without being on meds I doubt that will happen since we tried that whole natural thing and it didn't work out :haha:. It actually all kind of worked out for the best for me to take this month off at the very least, DH is out of town now, comes back Saturday night, then flies out Sunday for another week so we probably would've missed the O anyway if I were tracking. Everything happens for a reason!!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww we all get the bfn's Breaking hope you don't see anymore :)

Hopin things def do happen for a reason :) happy you seem happy about this month.. its nice to relax about it all :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

^^^^ Thanks Rojo


----------



## lilrojo

Thought I would share my test from today.. :)

Came home from grocery shopping to some brown, pink, red spotting again.. but this helped to make me smile again.. fxed all continues to go well.. think my cervix is extra sensitive.. cant move apparently lol :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







19dpo digi 3+.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Breaking Dawn

What awesome words to see on that test
:)


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you breaking.. 

Still have hope for you


----------



## ajd36

Had two pregnancy announcements today in my daily life outside of bnb, will there be a third one here?!

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

ajd36 said:


> Had two pregnancy announcements today in my daily life outside of bnb, will there be a third one here?!
> 
> Happy Friday!!!

YES! :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Allika

BFN :( but those of you who were here back in November remember I had a BFN on 11 DPO and a faint BFP on 12Dpo, clear BFP on 13 DPO. Yesterday I had digestion troubles.....sounds familiar ;-/


----------



## Allika

What do you think guys? 11 DPO
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 20









tweaked.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ajd36

Well...I hate to say it, but I don't really see any line on that one....keeping my FX for BFP on DPO12!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry Hun....I don't see a line.

Goodluck tmrw!!


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: did you Test today?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I don't see a line on the regular one but the invert I do. I'm horrible at lines but I really so see one on the invert.


----------



## biggerfamily

Hopin4ABump.. Hope your doing OK & Having a Great Weekend..Thanks for asking about us. 

AFM: Spent 4 1/2 hrs in the ER with Hubby. He's been so sick for almost a week and he finally broke down went to the ER this morning after kinda of fussing at him in the car on the way to Wally world. I told him need go to ER an later we stop by Wally world get stuff for the house an all. He finally agreed. Thought he might had the FLU or pneumonia so they ran lots of test on him but wasn't that. We found out was acute bronchitis so he starts new meds today an rest. I've been sick too with the same creepy crude with fever. Not doing no more treatments until all better as DH swimmers maybe low now after having Fever of 102 so a 2 month break from treatments.

Just have FUN the old fashion way an may take a small vacation for ourselves when all better & get bank loan done. 


Take Care Hopin4ABump be praying for you get that VERY STICKY BEAN... :flower:


----------



## PheeBee

Was wondering if any of you ladies have advice for me. Been trying for over 5 years to conceive number 1. Had first cycle of ivf with 3day egg transfer on 30th March. I had my hcg blood test on 11dp 3dt (10th April) and it came back inconclusive at 44. I was told this was a biochemical pregnancy and to go back in a week (17th April) for further blood test. Is there any hope at all? The nurse was very matter of fact and offered no encouragement. Any advice or experience would be gratefully received.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> @Breaking: did you Test today?

I tested 11dpo...bfn again.

Blood work this morning so will know for sure today.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BFN this cycle, nurse just called. 

It's official iui #1 failed.


----------



## Allika

I am so sorry Breaking...This sucks. Especially on cycles where everything was right and then still a BFN :(

Whats the plan for the next cycle? Another IUI?


----------



## Allika

PheeBee said:


> Was wondering if any of you ladies have advice for me. Been trying for over 5 years to conceive number 1. Had first cycle of ivf with 3day egg transfer on 30th March. I had my hcg blood test on 11dp 3dt (10th April) and it came back inconclusive at 44. I was told this was a biochemical pregnancy and to go back in a week (17th April) for further blood test. Is there any hope at all? The nurse was very matter of fact and offered no encouragement. Any advice or experience would be gratefully received.

Hi PheeBee and welcome! So sorry to hear what your nurse thinks this is. I cant really say much as I am torn. On the one hand these nurses have so much experience, so if she says biochemical and offered no encouragement then she is probably right...on the other hand.....miracles happen...so who knows what it will be in a week? Hang in tight!!!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: breaking


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes iui next cycle. 

But I am taking some time off from here...im taking this hard and need to take care of myself.


----------



## lilrojo

:hugs: breaking... so sorry to hear.. 

Allika I think I can see something on both.. good luck for tomorrow's testing :)

Hope everyone is well.. 9 days to scan day!! getting closer


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika: I can see it on the invert I think! Did you test this morning???

Breaking: I'm sorry to hear your first iui didn't work out :( Take some time to yourself and we'll all be here when you get back :hugs:


----------



## Allika

I did but not much change. Getting used to the idea that this month wasn't it :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Blahhhh :( Are you still gonna test tomorrow morning??


----------



## Allika

Haven't made up my mind. Might just wait for the blood test in Wednesday! I am really bummed about it! This seemed to be such a good cycle!


----------



## momof1making2

Breaking- I'm so sorry hun :( :hugs:

Allika- please test! I'm so excited :test:


----------



## Allika

I tested same faint shade or whatever that is as on Saturday. It's 13 DPO and since it didn't get stronger I am out. I am going to stop with the progesterone supplement! Ugh. I hate it.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* How's the job going? :flower:

*biggerfamily* Sorry to hear about the illness in the family, hope you all get better!

*PheeBee* Did you take any hpts? I'm sorry, to hear about how matter of fact the nurse was. I know it's all routine and normal for them, but to us, it's crushing and they just don't seem to get it. Makes me feel like I should change career paths and become a nurse for an OB or RE office or something because I GET IT and sometimes encouragement is all we need. :hugs: Check back in with us and let us know how you're doing.

*Breaking* :cry: :hugs: :flower: I am so so sorry. :nope: My heart hurts with you, I know you were so hopeful this cycle and with it being your first IUI it makes sense that you are taking this hard. Be sure to take care of yourself and get some peace of mind. Like Jenna said, we will all be here when you get back! :hugs:

*lilrojo* 8 days, right?! So exciting!!! How are you feeling?

*Allika* :( I'm sorry to hear about your bfn. But you're NOT out yet, right? AF isn't here and it's still pretty early...just because you got a bfp at 13 DPO last time doesn't mean that's how it will go this time. Are you having bloods?

*LDizzy* Have you tested?

*ajd* How are you doing? Still hanging with the ex at all?

*Lune, Mums* You two have been way too quiet! You don't get to leave us once you have your bfp's, you hear?! :) :haha: In all seriousness, let us know how you're doing. :hugs:

*momof1* How's the daycare business going?

*Lei* Has AF showed yet?

*Grateful* How are you hun?

*TypeA* You've been SUPER quiet, but don't think you're sneaking by me!! Don't you have some prep stuff happening this week for your IVF??? You need to fill us in!! SO excited for you!

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

NO af yet! She is due friday & im sure will be here before then. I woke up to my lower back hurting & sore boobs... This weekend I started spotting again & then I was having cramping that came & went.


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry it wasn't your month Allika :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Im doing okay.. still spotting on and off all day.. cant wait to find out what the cause is.. cuz its starting to get to me.. as today its back to a red color.. last night it was brown again.. hoping it changes again.. 

yep 8 days


----------



## Beautifullei2

So I called My obgyn with all this spotting crap going on. When it first started I had no cramps & they told me to call if I started cramping.. Sure thing On friday I was at work & started to feel pressure & minor cramps.. Only lasted about an hour & went away.. Then at my daughtes game on saturday I got bad cramps for about 15 minutes that made me want to throw up. (Of course along with spotting) ... well I thought it was all gone until today I woke up with pressure & just went to the bathroom & a bit more spotting. I hate my body right now!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei what is causing this, do they know???


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lei what is causing this, do they know???

the nurse wasnt really of any help! She went on to telling me when women O they can spot which I already knew but for a whole week seems a bit much.. .I have had spotting around O but never like this & only was maybe a day. I keep thinking its probably just stress but now with the cramps im unsure.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That is so strange....where are you in your cycle right now? Is AF due?


----------



## lilrojo

Lei-hope you can get the spotting figured out soon..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Depending on when I o'ed...if I go by 28 day cycle then AF is due on friday.. So i would be about 10/11dpo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika, mom of, hopin...

Thanks so much... today us a better day then yesterday. 

Minutes before hearing my results I learned my sibling is pregnant again. So yesterday was a TOUGH day.

It means so much to have support from you ladies.


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: Hugs! We can do it next month! 

It's really frustrating when perfectly good cycles result in a BFN. But we need to remind ourselves even for healthy couples it is a 20% per cycle! So if not this time it will be next or the one after!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...you're right. 

But I know for me... when I start with the fertility treatments its with such hope... that this will work.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking...My sister is pregnant with #2 as well. xx I know how you feel.


----------



## lilrojo

:hugs: ladies.. I hope your next cycles are the one..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Off topic....

Pray for Boston and all those impacted by the explosion at the finish line today. I don't know what this world is coming to, but it's certainly got a lot wrong with it. :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww hopin I agree.. terrible how the world has changed so much.. 

so many terrible things happening


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Angie* Where is your gofundme link???


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, you only spotted with O when you were taking strong doses of femara that's strange. Are they going to have you come in to look at you??

Lilrojo, are they just waiting for your US in a week to determine why you're spotting or will they see you sooner? Spotting can definitely be normal so TRY (I know its hard) not to worry.

As for my job I absolutely love it. I'll still be training for another 2 or 3 weeks so I'll be pretty busy until then sorry I haven't been around much. I try to check in and catch up a little whenever possible but its hard while in training. Once I'm done I'll only be working Saturday Sunday Monday so I'll be back :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, they took it down since they reached their goal ;) :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Jenna-they are waiting to do a viability scan.. make sure baby is in the right spot.. hb.. etc..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - I know... This afternoon I had to use a panty liner & then now its gone. I'm assuming they will want me to come in but they never called me back today. Hopefully by tomorrow I will hear something cause its getting annoying. If AF is going to come she needs to hurry up & stop playing around Lol.


----------



## LDizzy30

I tested today four days before AF is due. BFN for me. :/ so my FS said that we are going to try a different approach this next round. I'm really debating on taking a break or pushing through and seeing what's next up. Grrrr!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Oh and congrats to those with the BFP's and to those of us with the BFN's, let's keep our bodies and minds healthy and positive and try again next month. (I know there is a lot more on this tread than testing and treatments. This thread is about listening, crying, laughing and bonding with each other. And I love it even though I'm pretty quiet, I do read every thing on here!)


----------



## ajd36

Well ladies.... there are many things I could comment on tonight...but it is getting late and I just want to share my most recent experience.

The baby shower for my good friend I was co-planning went off great!! She was extremely happy with her shower and was a completely glowing mom-to-be. And it's a girl!! 

I was proud of myself...I made it thru the whole thing without my eyes watering up once. I tried to just be the best friend I could and make it her day.

Later that night, my ex reminded me why he was my ex (shit went down and we will never speak again) and one of my other really good friends came over to drink some wine, hit the hot tub and vent out my night!

She helped co-host the party and is the reason why I am friends with the mom from the party. I shared with her the comment I shared with you ladies last week and she listened to what I had to say. But then she blew my mind wide open and my heart broke for everything I had been feeling. The mom-to-be hadn't grown up wanting and waiting for a baby and family....it actually has scared her from the beginning. Her husband wanted the family and so she stopped preventing for him but was scared of what life would mean once she became pregnant. By now she fully ready to be a mom and is in love with her sweet DD about to join us. So while I felt hurt by her words, I wasn't there for her when she was scared about what it meant....and worse she was afraid to share those fears with me because she knew how much I wanted a baby and how much it hurt me when I lost my baby.

So....I've learned to remind myself to share in every joy of every pregnancy over my own sadness because you never know the story behind the mom and dad and how the baby came to be.....the struggles and their own pain and their joy. My heart opened to a new place this week and that makes me so happy.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy - :hugs: 

Dont know if I told you before but I Just love your profile picture :) 

ajd- Im glad things went okay for you at the baby shower... I think we all understand how hard that could have been but glad you held it together :) 


AFM: Im not doing to well. I think I am coming down with something.. Yesterday I had the worst migraine ever & I just wanted to sleep but of course I had tons of things to get done. After dinner I started getting so nauseated & figured it was something I ate.. It eventually passed after about 2 hours & when I woke up I felt fine.. Well now its back & I want to puke all over my desk. Luckily we have tons of saltine crackers here at work so I am munching on those.

Oh ya & I had just a bit of spotting this am which was a brownish color but for the most part has stopped.


----------



## Grateful365

Morning ladies! Happy Tuesday!

Sorry I've been quiet lately but I promise I have been keeping up with all the updates :flower:

ajd - I'm so happy to hear the shower went well and that you were able to make it through it and be a great friend. I know it can be really hard. I also agree with you that we never know what a couple has totally went through in order to conceive a baby or where they are at sometimes. 

Lei - I can imagine this is driving you nuts because it is driving ME nuts! What is going on? I'm sorry to hear you have been nauseated as well you poor thing :wacko: I hope your doctor calls you today.

Breaking & Allika & Ldizzy - (Hope I didn't forget anyone) Sorry for the BFN's :hugs: We are all rooting for you ladies and I just know we will soon be celebrating with you. Try to hang in there, its a long road for some of us, but just keep walking with the best attitude you can and you will get there!

lilrojo - I'm excited for your doctor appointment. I agree with Jenna - TRY not to worry too much. Spotting can definately be normal and IS in many pregnancies. 

Hopin - Hi there!!! Anything new with you the past few days?

Jenna - I'm SO happy to hear you love your new job!! Yeay! Your schedule sounds awesome! 

Hope I didn't forget anyone......


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies!!! It's been crazy around here! I thought I was coming down with a virus. Ended up in urgent care twice then thankfully went to the GI dr who happens to be my REs husband. He warned to check for ulcers and my gall bladder. Had an endoscopy last Friday (everything looked fine) and then they ruled out my gall bladder by ultrasound. So needless to say IVF has been on hold. I just went for my mock transfer yesterday and then to learn about the shots. I start my injections on Saturday. 2 vials of menopur and 150 of follistim. 

Estimated date for egg retreival is may 1st. 

Hope everyone is well. I'll be reading to catch up tonight.


----------



## lilrojo

THanks Grateful im trying my hardest not to worry.. 

AJD-You sound like you were a wonderful friend at the baby shower.. we all do know how hard these things can be.. :hugs:

Lei-hope you get a call back from your dr so you can know whats going on soon.. 

Jenna happy to hear you like your job!! those hours are awesome!

Hope everyone is well..


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPEA- Im glad to finally hear from you! Im sorry you havent been feeling to well but glad that everything turned out to be okay! 
May 1st is just around the corner!! I cant wait to hear about how the injections go. Once AF finally shows up I will start the bc then injections will begin soon after that. I will most def. be running to you with questions :blush: 

Well I called my obgyn because I still havent heard anything (figured they got busy yesterday & would call first thing in the morning but nothing) The nurse said they are just waiting on the doctor to write off on the note about what she wants to do then they will call me back. I told her I needed to know soon cause if she doesnt want to see me I will be calling my regular doctor to get somthing for this nausea.


----------



## lilrojo

HOpe you hear soon Lei...


----------



## typeA TTC

Beautifullei2 said:


> TYPEA- Im glad to finally hear from you! Im sorry you havent been feeling to well but glad that everything turned out to be okay!
> May 1st is just around the corner!! I cant wait to hear about how the injections go. Once AF finally shows up I will start the bc then injections will begin soon after that. I will most def. be running to you with questions :blush:
> 
> Well I called my obgyn because I still havent heard anything (figured they got busy yesterday & would call first thing in the morning but nothing) The nurse said they are just waiting on the doctor to write off on the note about what she wants to do then they will call me back. I told her I needed to know soon cause if she doesnt want to see me I will be calling my regular doctor to get somthing for this nausea.


Are you on anything now? Ugh sorry you aren't feeling well! It's the worst!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> TYPEA- Im glad to finally hear from you! Im sorry you havent been feeling to well but glad that everything turned out to be okay!
> May 1st is just around the corner!! I cant wait to hear about how the injections go. Once AF finally shows up I will start the bc then injections will begin soon after that. I will most def. be running to you with questions :blush:
> 
> Well I called my obgyn because I still havent heard anything (figured they got busy yesterday & would call first thing in the morning but nothing) The nurse said they are just waiting on the doctor to write off on the note about what she wants to do then they will call me back. I told her I needed to know soon cause if she doesnt want to see me I will be calling my regular doctor to get somthing for this nausea.
> 
> 
> Are you on anything now? Ugh sorry you aren't feeling well! It's the worst!!Click to expand...


as far as bc? or in general? No for both lol


----------



## typeA TTC

It's probably those stupid viruses that have been hanging around! Feel better soon! Gosh I know all to well how much living on crackers stinks!

So my newest worry re: IVF is (well there's two). 1) egg quality. All my tests have been fine but I still think there's a chance that after egg retreival they could discover my eggs are crap. 2) that it may take up to 3 times to work. Lord help! 

I got my calendar of meds yesterday and it's so much quicker than IUI. I'm only doing shots for like 12 days then I'm done! Wowzers!


----------



## typeA TTC

Well I'm not really one because then I have to do the inter muscular progesterone shots but I'm done stimming at least


----------



## lilrojo

TypeA that sounds like a pretty quick process. fxed it only takes once to work :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Do the progesterone supps delay AF after you've stopped taking them??


----------



## lilrojo

hmm not sure Breaking I have only been on them to keep a pregnancy going.. 

Maybe by a couple of days just because its keeping the bleeding at bay.. have you tested again..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

No I'm not going to test again. 

Yesterday had cramping all day, today I expected AF first thing today. 

After doing some reading it can take 2-5 days after stopping progesterone for AF to start.

So I just got to wait.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea- I think you will be fine hun :hugs: The process doesnt seem long at all.. I cant wait for saturday for you :)

My guess is it may be a bug.. I just went & checked my bp cause I keep getting ligh headed now & it was pretty high 155/97 p. 114


----------



## lilrojo

HOpe she doesn't take too long.. so you can get started with another cycle soon.. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Me too rojo. Thanks.

Starting to feel some twinges/cramps so hopefully AF is on its way...


----------



## typeA TTC

Breaking Dawn said:


> No I'm not going to test again.
> 
> Yesterday had cramping all day, today I expected AF first thing today.
> 
> After doing some reading it can take 2-5 days after stopping progesterone for AF to start.
> 
> So I just got to wait.

Mine always took exactly 3 days after stopping the supps


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks type A.

My last dose was Saturday night.. . today is 3 days and it's also the day AF is due as my LP is 14 days. 

So feel like she's on her way today.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all thought I would share (knock on wood) no spotting today.. fxed that means its all done.. guess time will tell :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopin, they took it down since they reached their goal ;) :happydance:

Oh ok, that's good news - did I miss that or something??


----------



## Allika

Hello!

@lilrojo: Happy that the spotting stopped. Its always scary even though it can be perfectly normal so I am glad it stopped!

@Lei and TypeA: I hope you get rid of the sick bugs soon!

@Jenna: Training for a new job always keeps us so busy, when will you hear about that other job though?

@Breaking: I am right there with you. Last Prog supplement was Sunday. Tomorrow blood test. I tested negative yesterday, so I just stopped taking the supplements....the sooner AF gets here the better.....

@all the others ones I forgot....I am still thinking of all of you :)


----------



## ajd36

I'm confused.... I just got a Smiley Face on CD9!! I have an US for CD11 but if I ovulate early they wont see anything. I just emailed them to see if they can US me tomorrow and we can decide if it was a real positive and if I have a good follice with that cyst hanging around on the left side its hard. I may be two days ahead of the game....with an IUI on Thursday when I was expecting it on Saturday...who knows! I will keep you guys posted!!


----------



## lilrojo

ooohhh keep us posted ajd.. good luck!

that is crazy early!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd*, be careful. i got false positives with smiley face tests. just fyi :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, you did :haha: its in her journal :) She ended up having to sell her truck, but she'll get a beautiful baby out of it.

Allika, I haven't heard from the other place which is strange because she said whether I got it or not she'd call to let me know but whatever. You must have missed it, but I decided even if I got offered that job I want to stay with this one. Because its only 15 hours a week it allows more time with my family. Although its less pay, time with my baby and OH is more important to me. Plus even if down the road a full time position comes available I start at 4AM and get off at noon, come home for a 2 hour nap, then I have the rest of the day with my family anyways so its hardly like working! How's your job going I know you were swamped with training for a while too. Can I ask what it is you're doing?

Ajd, I hate OPKs they're so misleading. I hope you hear good news though!

Lilrojo, so glad the spotting stopped! Now you can relax :)

Lei, forgive me I know I've asked you this a thousand times this cycle but when is AF due again?? Have you thought of POAS just to make sure?


----------



## lilrojo

well I spoke too soon.. had a tiny bit of spotting but still better than it has been.. getting closer everyday


----------



## ajd36

I will be honest and tell you all I am scared it is a false positive and don't want to act on it...but so scared about the what if? I have read that some ladies will ovulate earlier than normal the month after they finish clomid treatments. 

Here's another question for you ladies that I have wondered about a few times. When taking the progesterone supps it delays the actual start of blood flow...but does it actually delay CD1 in respect to whatever else may be happening in the body? Or is CD1 always when bleed starts regardless of being delayed to progesterone supps?

Today I became a new POAS addict....I think I tried 4 different OPK types to try and figure out if I am ovulating :( Unfortunately I don't temp or pay enough attention to what all the mucus stuff is about. I did have some cramping on my right side tonight....but I also have IBS and it could be that.

Tomorrow morning I have an US scheduled to see what is happening and we go from there....I think I am going to just let go of control and see what she says....I hoping that we wait....I think it is too soon....


----------



## Jenna_KA

I always highly encourage temping its the best way to know whats going on with your body. So incredibly informative. Think maybe you'll give it a try if this isn't your month? (Even though my fingers are always crossed!!)

Lei, how are you feeling?


----------



## Allika

AF is here and Jenna convinced me to temp so I started with it this morning! New cycle new luck!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- I am okay thank you for asking! Depending on when I o'ed I am abotu 12 or 13dpo.. Af is due this friday so we will see how it goes. The spotting has turned from specs or red/ light pink to a brownish pink color if that makes any sense at all. 

Yesterday my suprervisor had to call my mom to come get me from work & take me to the e.r.. All day I wasnt feeling right & when I checked my bp again it jumped to about 186/116 with a pulse of 135 which is totally not normal for me. After I got to the e.r they hooked me up to a heart monitor & did an e.k.g & kept checking my bp every 15 minutes. They also gave me some phenergan for the nausea & something for all this dizziness. After about 3 hours my bp finally came down to about 158/100 which is still high for me but not as bad as it was. The doctor really didnt have an answer to why it was so high & neither did I other than the dizziness & nausea I felt fine. So now I have to monitor my bp for the next 3 days & follow up with my regular doctor & give him all my reading. 

oh yeah & I still NEVER heard back from my OBGYN about all this stupid spotting crap


----------



## Allika

So strange Lei! I hope you can find the cause of all this!

Just got back from the Doc. They did my baseline scan and bloodwork. I already have a 12mm and 11mm follicle, so they said that depending on how high my estrogen level is I have to do birth control to shrink it first or something. No idea what that meant...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> AF is here and Jenna convinced me to temp so I started with it this morning! New cycle new luck!

My AF showed up this morning ...just barely but she's there. 

CD1 it is. Goodluck Allika. Hope we both see a bfp this cycle.


----------



## lilrojo

Allika that is strange I have never heard that.. but then I haven't heard of a lot of things.. 

Lei-so sorry you had to go to the er and the ob never got back to you.. 

How is everyone else.. hope your all doing well :)

6 days to my scan!! I cant wait

As for temping... I was afraid I would never be able to do it did it the first time last month and got my bfp... I loved it :) helped to know I ovulated.. :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, good!! Temping is awesome you'll learn so much.

Lei, holy crap!!! That's really high!!! That's really scary :( What's it at now? I'm glad you're okay I hope it stays down. They didn't do any tests to try and find out why? Wow... Take it easy for a little while : / And how about you and DH, getting any better?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Allika, good!! Temping is awesome you'll learn so much.
> 
> Lei, holy crap!!! That's really high!!! That's really scary :( What's it at now? I'm glad you're okay I hope it stays down. They didn't do any tests to try and find out why? Wow... Take it easy for a little while : / And how about you and DH, getting any better?

They did take blood but the nurse said they were only going to test it if the doctor needed it. Im not exactly sure if they did or not. Today it has been alot lower & I dont feel nearly as bad as yesterday...Last I checked it was 135/90 p.104 which is still high compared to how my normal bp runs. 

DH & I are not so well.. things have been a pain at home.. we dont really talk but its just being uncomfortable that is bugging me.. I have been coming in early every day just to get out the house lol


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> Allika, good!! Temping is awesome you'll learn so much.
> 
> Lei, holy crap!!! That's really high!!! That's really scary :( What's it at now? I'm glad you're okay I hope it stays down. They didn't do any tests to try and find out why? Wow... Take it easy for a little while : / And how about you and DH, getting any better?
> 
> They did take blood but the nurse said they were only going to test it if the doctor needed it. Im not exactly sure if they did or not. Today it has been alot lower & I dont feel nearly as bad as yesterday...Last I checked it was 135/90 p.104 which is still high compared to how my normal bp runs.
> 
> DH & I are not so well.. things have been a pain at home.. we dont really talk but its just being uncomfortable that is bugging me.. I have been coming in early every day just to get out the house lolClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Good news!! My cyst on the left ovary is gone :happydance: False postive :)
CD10 Right follicle 13mm!! Going back on Friday for another US to see if IUI Sat or Mon

Happy girl today :)


----------



## luna_19

Wow lei that is really scary! I'm glad things seem to be settling down. Sorry life at home isn't going so well right now :hugs:

:hugs: allika and breaking

Adj that is great news, a cyst would definitely cause a false positive

Re: temping. I temped for I think 8 cycles. I loved it at first but eventually found it stressful. It's great for learning about your cycle and linking all of the other fertile signs together. I stopped when I started seeing me specialist because he told me there was no need since my cycleswere so regular. I would have LOVED to see what my bfp chart looked like though :dohh:

Lilrojo I can't wait to hear about your scan :)

Nothing much going in here, super tired, nauseous every day. Blah.


----------



## lilrojo

AJD that is awesome that your cyst is gone.. excited to hear about what Friday brings :)

Lei hope your feeling better today.. that is def scary.. :hugs: on the home front.. 

Luna here is my bfp chart.. 

I think temping could get stressful but it was fun to start.. and I didn't have to do it long.. 

Cant wait for my us.. 

Had one episode of spotting yesterday nothing so far today.. so fxed it stops..
 



Attached Files:







ch.jpg
File size: 74.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## momof1making2

What a week :( :hugs: breaking and allika.
Allika- that is very bizarre!
Lei- my poor girl, I wish I had some kind of lucky charm to send your way so this bad luck you've been having would hit the road!
Lilrojo- yay for 6 days to scan!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Jeeze Lei, that's awful... Did you find a therapist yet? I'm sorry :( I hope you're holding up okay with all this...

Momof1: wow 12 weeks!!! Do we get a bump picture?!


----------



## Grateful365

Momof1 - How did you get to 12 weeks already?!?!?! :dohh: Your sneaky!!!!! LOL :haha: Congrats on your plum!!! We want a bump pic!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone 

I just wanted to let you know that I'm dropping in to read up and see how you all are doing.

:hugs: to those that are struggling with things right now.

And goodluck to those looking to O or test or starting new cycles. 

CD2 today first scan is tomorrow. Also I visited a naturopathic/chinese medicine Dr and learned a lot about my body... so I'm including some herbal teas into my diet to help cleanse.

:hugs: everyone.


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies,

Starting Femara tomorrow. They were thinking about putting me on BCP because my Follies were already quite mature but my Estradiol was low enough for them to start my cycle anyways. We shall see what this is! 

They also are checking my thyroid again. My value was off a few times last year but everytime they rechecked it bounced back to normal...very strange...wouldnt surprise me if actually something was wrong with my thyroid...


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks ladies!!!

Allika-- Wahoo :happydance: femara & the temping... I have my fxed for you doll! 

momof1- I want to see bump pics too!!! 

grateful- you too hun, I need an updated picture lol :) 


AFM : I called my OBGYN AGAIN!!!! This time I explained to the nurse about the egg donation & I need to make sure everything is okay before I start the process. She seemed a little more concerned then the other nurses. Yesterday i though for sure I had started but when I woke up nothing.. Its still a brownish with barely a tinge of pink every now & then. I swear this body of mine is going to make me go crazy lol. On the home front I am really looking forward to the weekend. DD goes with her dad so I plan on hanging out with friends.. Speaking of DD's dad! He has been calling alot talking to her & checking in on me. Makes me wonder if he knows something is up.


----------



## lilrojo

Lei-hope you can get an answer soon at to what is going on.. frustrating.. 

Alika good luck with this round

Breaking-:hugs: hope this IUI is it for you as well.. 

Hope everyone is doing well.. 5 days left for me..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Well I did get some sort of good news!!! The fertility clinic called & said all my labs were perfectly normal.. I let them know about all the spotting & she said either way they are still going to start me on the BC.... Yay!!! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo! We'll be together through this process. I'll go first and then youll be right behind me! How exciting!


----------



## lilrojo

Great news lei :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

TypeA- I know I am so excited!!! :D :happydance: It will be one thing to help me keep my mind occupied. However they wont do the retrieval until next cycle but either way I cant wait! Ready to get this ball rolling :)


----------



## Grateful365

GREAT news Lei!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

So when do you start the bc then??


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm going to call tomorrow whether I have full flow or spotting so I guess tomorrow. This spotting is so annoying I tell you Lol. 

My ob FINALLY called back & says" oh your fine".... Wtf who spots for almost 2 weeks... Crazy lady!


----------



## momof1making2

You girls are too cute! I'm so excited to be 12 weeks! I will definitely update everyone with a bump pic, thanks for checking in on me, love you girls :) :hug: to all!


----------



## LDizzy30

Okay so I went to the re this afternoon and he has me on 5mg of femara and the day after ovulation my husband and I will go in for and iui. I'm pretty excited. But I also want to know what else is out the besides Ivf if iui's don't work. What are these shots that you other gals are taking? What are they for? My re hasn't even mentioned those or progesterone supps... Just curious..


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, you should poas before taking it just to make sure! Lol what a crazy nurse, tell her shut up.


----------



## Beautifullei2

LDIZZY- Wahoo for IUI!!! I know nothing about the injections so I am no help on that lol but I can't wait for your Iui ;-) 

Jenna- i thought about it but I have no sticks.. However when I woke up I started cramping... It stopped & the spotting is still the same. If it doesnt get heavier by this afternoon I may take a test here at work.


----------



## Allika

Hi Ldizzy! I think the reason why they add injections vary. In my case we added bravelle shots to femara as i only had 1 mature follicle with femara and one time the follicle matured around CD21 which was later than they had hoped for so they added shots to move it to Day 12-14 maturity and the months I did shots and Femara I had 2 instead of 1 mature follicle. The shots are pricey though so I will only do one more month of it and then go back to just Femara....I think so at least.

Best of luck with the IUI!


----------



## Beautifullei2

What is up with the thread!! it is SOOOO UNUSUALLY QUIET IN HERE!


----------



## typeA TTC

Yep- agree with allika. I did three injection cycles with IUI. I didn't respond to clomid or femara, but for those that do and still don't get prego, they add objections for more follicles to mature. It's basically straight hormone versus a pill that tricks your brain into producing more hormone. It's pretty expensive. One vial of follistim. Was billed to my insurance at $1000 (I go through a few a cycle). 

I'm a huge proponent of the progesterone supps. I don't think they can hurt and can only help. They are supposed to help you get and stay pregnant


----------



## typeA TTC

By the way...my sharps container is half way full. That's how many injections I've done! Insane! I realized that the other day. 

Can't wait to start on Saturday. We will be at a wedding but will have to sneak away to do them then come back to the party. 

Interesting maybe for you Lei...I'm taking follistim and menopur both. It's two injections but they told me to give both of them to myself in the same side. Then switch sides for the next night.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Just wanted to give a quick update!

Had CD3 baseline scan today and everything looked good. I'm starting 5mg femera tonight. On CD7 I will start Puregon injections.

Then monitoring until iui on cd13/14.

Exact same protocol as last cycle.

Goodluck everyone.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> By the way...my sharps container is half way full. That's how many injections I've done! Insane! I realized that the other day.
> 
> Can't wait to start on Saturday. We will be at a wedding but will have to sneak away to do them then come back to the party.
> 
> Interesting maybe for you Lei...I'm taking follistim and menopur both. It's two injections but they told me to give both of them to myself in the same side. Then switch sides for the next night.

Thanks for the info.. I am still so nervous lol! Looks like egg retreival will be around DD's 6th birthday at the end of may.


----------



## ajd36

Today I will have my CD12 US to see where the CD10 13mm follie is at. She asked for me to bring my trigger with me and maybe trigger there.. 
My apt is at 2:50 Friday, you are suppose to ovulate 36-40hrs after trigger... putting me at 3am-7am Sunday! She wants an IUI on Sat (time unknown right now but the lady who prepares the samples does it in the morning around 7-8am. The frozen spermies only last 12-24hrs.... so at best I'm get maybe 3hrs of the almost dying guys up there.

Knowing all of this I went out and got the Tests with the lines so I could judge how close to O-ing I was getting.... I don't think I am and I'm thinking my body just might hold out until Monday. I would just need to stay negative tonight and tomorrow morning and then trigger on Saturday night for Monday IUI.

I need your thoughts on this! I just feel like the chances are so low with an IUI tomorrow that it's not worth the $750 for the sperm vial. Think I should ask to wait until Monday? If I surge and miss my chance (no Sunday IUI's) than I would be okay because I feel like that risk out weights the slim chances of an BFP with the currently proposed plan?

Again... I will responde to the last few days tonight when I get a chance to get on my laptop :)


----------



## Allika

I think, AJD, at the end of the day it's your body and you need to take ownership of your infertility. If you think Monday is the best option for you and decide to not trigger today then I think that is what you should be doing. Especially because you don't want to end up with a bfn this month and then think "had I just listened to myself"


----------



## ajd36

Thanks Allika! I get nervous sometimes about telling a medical professional that I have a different plan as that is there field of practice.... but we know our bodies! The NP I am working with today is great and I think she will be okay with waiting once we see how my follie is looking today :) 

I have huge red flags for doing it tomorrow and you nailed it on the spot of what a bfn would feel like in the end.... my chin is up and I'm smiling while sitting in the sun :)


----------



## ajd36

btw.... where is Hopin??


----------



## ajd36

Happy Friday ladies!!

My US went great!! Today is CD12 and my lining is 10.5cm, my right follie is at 17cm and my NP was 100% on board with doing a trigger on Saturday at midnight and an IUI on Monday at noon!! My follie should be >21-23 by Monday.

Hope you all have a great weekend! Time to prep some cold dinner and head down to the pool for a nice Friday evening at home :)


----------



## Allika

that sounds wonderful!!!! I am excited for you!


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds like an awesome plan Ajd.. :)


----------



## ajd36

Looks like I surged on my own earlier today...so no trigger for me. Now I just sit back and pray that I don't Ovulate too early before the IUI.... centering my thoughts on positive peaceful vibes right now.... just wishing for the best and keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow it really has been quiet in here lately. I came on thinking there would be tons to read up on but there wasn't!

Lei- Any more spotting? Did you poas? 

ajd- Sending happy thoughts your way :flower:

Things have been quiet at home, just been working and catching up on sleep and family in my free time. 1 and a half weeks left of training then I get to switch to Sat Sun Mon <3 
How is everybody?! Too quiet!!


----------



## luna_19

good luck ajd :)

I'm still sick and very tired, I hope I start feeling better soon! Here's my beginner bump ;)
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilrojo

I have been soo tired too.. my ms kicked in.. it was all day yesterday.. and today this am.. having a bit of spotting on and off again.. 

2 days to my us..


----------



## ajd36

Went to bed and woke up with right sided cramps...then had a 10-15second burst of pain around 11am so I thinking that I just ovulated and that I missed my chance this month :( I still have another email to my NP asking if the IUI is still an option but I'm kinda on the fence right now...

I decided to Not be upset about the set back this month..... knowing how much all of us struggle and that I can get preggers just means that this wasn't my month and I try again next month...keeping my chin up :)

Luna: cute little bump! How many weeks are you?

rojo: pregnancy tiredness alone is rough enough, sorry to hear you have MS to combat with it!

Jenna: Exciting to almost be on that regular schedule!! So happy to hear that you really are enjoying your new job :)

And it has been to quiet lately.....maybe people are enjoying springtime :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol, there isn't much "springtime" here. I wish there was. It's been rainy and yucky all last week and still today. They say it's supposed to be looking better this coming week though. I hope so, because doing mobile phlebotomy isn't fun in the rain having to go back and fourth to the car >:[ How's everyone elses weather?


----------



## ajd36

I'm heading to Minnesota in two weeks for a wedding and hoping for decent weather...I already have all of summer dresses out!! Will go back to leggings and tunics if needed but praying for something nice.

Where are you Jenna?


----------



## luna_19

Thanks ajd I'm 11 weeks today :)

Jenna are you getting crazy weather today too? It can't decide on stormy or sunny here :haha:
My hubby is in Wisconsin and says it's threatening to snow so I suppose it could be worse ;)


----------



## ajd36

Luna yay to 11weeks!! Have you started to look at maternity clothes yet? I low browsing the sections at the store just to see what they have :)

We are heading to San Jose in a little bit for a nice walk and some dinner and it is currently 79 so I'm in a sundress. Having grown up in Northern Vermont I can feel your pain on the crappy side of weather :rain: but I love being a Cali girl now :coolio:

It's 3pm here and I'm still feeling some cramps....so praying that I still might be able to catch my O.....btw, I never obsess about Oing like I have this cycle....weird how things change from month to month lol

Has anyone heard from Hopin in the last 4-5 days?? I hope everything is okay....wasn't her husband out of town for the week, maybe she has just been busy with her DS ??


----------



## luna_19

I actually just got back from the mall! I got these which are quite possibly the most comfy jeans I have ever worn :) I still fit into my jeans but they aren't very comfortable especially for sitting in. I also picked up two mat tees that are just stretchy so they can pass for "regular" tops but should stretch with my belly for a bit.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I haven't really seen the weather much today. It's laundry day so I've just been vegging on the couch folding, haven't had a chance to look outside. But it has been crappy lately so it wouldn't surprise me. Pacific northwest weather tends to be pretty random though! Sunny one minute, pouring the next. I feel bad for Wisconsin, SNOW?! How awful lol. Is that typical for them this time of year? I'm ready for sunshine. Ajd, I'm in Seattle area. :rain:

No, I haven't heard from Hopin... does anyone have her on FB? I hope she's okay :/


----------



## lilrojo

Ajd, Im in MN and the weather has been cold.. was like 43 today and rainy.. yuck


----------



## ajd36

You mean I might need my winter jacket again??? Burrrrrr! We have strapless dresses but at least they are mid calf length. I'm still praying for a warm front to hit twin cities...maybe I can pack a bag of sunshine!


----------



## lilrojo

ahh I live like 2 hours from the cities..and yeah you may need a coat yet.. Its currently raining.. blah


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies! PHEW! I had a LOT to catch up on!! I hope I dont miss anything:

*Allika* How is temping going?!?! Excited to stalk!

*momof1* Where is that bump pic you promised?! ;) :haha: We DO get a pic of your sweet baby on Wednesday though, right?!?!?! :happydance:

*Lei* Have you started yet?? notes showed you were supposed to start on the 16th! What gives?! Did you poas? How are things with DH?

*LDizzy* Yay for IUI!! I'm so excited for you :hugs:

*Breaking* I hope this is IT for you~ Will be thinking of you a lot. I know the last cycle was really rough on you. FX'd we don't have to worry about that this cycle :D

*ajd* Did you ever find out if you missed your O?

*luna* You are SO TINY!!! I have a bigger bump than you and I'm not even prego :rofl: :haha: WITH TWINS, no less! ;) Let us know how your appointment goes today!!! :hugs:

*lilrojo* Sorry your MS kicked in :( Here's to hoping it's brief! YAY FOR TOMORROW!!! :happydance: :yipee: We will see just how many beans are in there!!!!!!

*Grateful* SO you have your appointment this week too! Do you get an u/s or just updates/measurements/etc?

*Jenna* Can't wait for you to be back on a normal schedule. Oh and we need a new pic of Draven!!!
Oh and I'm happy to add anyone who would like to be my 'friend' on FB!! No doubt, just message me!!!

AFM, Ladies - I am so so so sorry I have been MIA that last several days. I have family in from Canada (half of my family lives there) that I rarely see and DH has been out of town so I've just had a TON going on. I will never go MIA like that again though bc we all know how I flip out if one of you gets quiet on me :haha:. That's why I threw the comment out there about facebook, I'm happy to friend any one of you at this point you are like family to me, so just PM me if you wanna be my 'friend' haha sounds so cheesy.
As far as my cycle goes, this cycle off has done WONDERS for me and I honestly have NO clue when the heck AF is even due LOL! I'm kind of loving that.
BUT what I'm not loving is the lack of dates I have on the front page!! I know we have a lot going on so I need updates ladies! Tell me when your next appointments are so I can get that up!
How was everyones weekend?!?!? :hugs: :flower: <3 to you all!


----------



## lune_miel

Hi Hopin!

Ugh, had terrible night's sleep, kept waking up to pulling/stretching in lower abdomen. I am at work now and it still is killing me. Anyone experience this? From what I've read about round ligament pain that is random sharp pains, but this is more crampy all night long and morning. Like I did 100 crunches. 

I have my 1st Tri screening this afternoon, I will mention it if I'm still aching. Can't wait to see!

You can also put me down for my next appt 5/3.

How is everyone??


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> Hi Hopin!
> 
> Ugh, had terrible night's sleep, kept waking up to pulling/stretching in lower abdomen. I am at work now and it still is killing me. Anyone experience this? From what I've read about round ligament pain that is random sharp pains, but this is more crampy all night long and morning. Like I did 100 crunches.
> 
> I have my 1st Tri screening this afternoon, I will mention it if I'm still aching. Can't wait to see!
> 
> You can also put me down for my next appt 5/3.
> 
> How is everyone??

Lune - Yes I would think it is just round ligaments stretching...it can really hurt! Everything keeps expanding so I would imagine that is all normal. Never hurts to mention it though to your doctor to set your mind at ease. 

I can't believe your at 12 weeks already!! Do you get an ultrasound on 5/3?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe, Lune, I'm so sorry!!! :( TODAY is your first screening?!?! And I missed that? :dohh:!! I am so excited for you! 
I don't remember cramping like that, but each pregnancy is different. I am sure it is just stretching, like Grateful said. 
Love your new profile pic!!

I had an awful night's sleep too! My poor DS has terrible allergies, and he was up and down all night unable to breathe through his nose. Poor little guy. I felt so bad for him!


----------



## lilrojo

Hi everyone.. :)

Was a bit busy this weekend which was nice.. gonna work of homework today.. and try to relax.. then later need to shave my legs lol.. gotta be cleaned up some for that vaginal us tomorrow lol.. 

that's about all new with me.. getting excited..


----------



## luna_19

Lune I've started getting those pains too, usually in the evening.

Lilrojo my 6 week u/s was abdominal and they could see everything fine. Good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## lilrojo

hmm really.. mine have only ever been vaginal.. I wish I would have an abdominal.. we will see tomorrow I guess.. fxed though :)


----------



## Grateful365

Ok...just checked the first page. Not happy! Where are all the next testing dates?!?!?!?!?!?!?! How are we supposed to get more BFP's without more testing dates to look forward to? :haha:

I love testing dates - even if they are far away, we need to get them posted so we can look forward to them! Don't get me wrong....the doctor appts are VERY exciting as well...but we definately need some testing dates back up there. Aren't there any more for April???


----------



## lilrojo

LOL grateful I agree.. we need more dates... more pee sticks.. :)


----------



## momof1making2

Hopin! Oh how i've missed you so!


----------



## typeA TTC

Since I was sick. My dates have moved around....here we go:

Egg retrieval - estimated may 1-3
Egg transfer- estimated may 6-8
Pregnancy test - estimated may 15-17


----------



## typeA TTC

Started my injections on Friday - have to do 2....follistim and menopur. Menopur is not my friend. It stings and gives me a headache. The good news is that I'm not going to have to stim for that long before egg retrieval.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

BUMMER TypeA! I'm sorry it's causing you pain :( :flower: Good for you that you're able to see the bright side though!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Type A.. this is so interesting to hear about.. as I know nothing on any of these processes..


----------



## luna_19

lilrojo said:


> hmm really.. mine have only ever been vaginal.. I wish I would have an abdominal.. we will see tomorrow I guess.. fxed though :)

I've never had a vaginal ultrasound! I will once they start checking my cervix every month though :(

TypeA so exciting that everything is moving forward for you!

My appt went well, nothing really exciting. My pee, weight and blood pressure was good. Have to go after work for blood that goes along with my nt scan on May 2. Next appt is on May 21 :)


----------



## lilrojo

LOl well not all mine just the early ones.. are always vaginal.. 

Im excited but nervous at the same time.. cant wait to see all is fine :)


----------



## Allika

I am ready for a new test month! April, you sucked! 1 BFP is way to little.....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I agree!!


----------



## lune_miel

I am with you, Hopin and Allika, May will be better!

Unfortunately, I went to the Dr and miscarried there. Baby had stopped growing a couple weeks ago. I pray for those of you here who are expecting to all continue on. Meanwhile I'll hang out here and look forward to May.


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> I am with you, Hopin and Allika, May will be better!
> 
> Unfortunately, I went to the Dr and miscarried there. Baby had stopped growing a couple weeks ago. I pray for those of you here who are expecting to all continue on. Meanwhile I'll hang out here and look forward to May.

Lune - I am so so heartbroken to hear this. There are never any words...sending you many many :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We are here for you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

:hugs: lune


----------



## typeA TTC

Thinking of you Lune!!!

Lei- ahhhh I wish we were doing this at the same time!!! So I got off BC last Monday. Started my shots on Saturday AND started my period on Sunday?!?! I emailed the nurse/dr and they said that was fine. So if you have the same thing happen just want you to know...it's normal.


----------



## lilrojo

Huge :hugs: Lune.. so sorry to hear this.. thinking of you..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omg, Lune...NO :( I can't believe this.... I am SO incredibly sorry. What an awful, terrible thing to have happen to you. I just am in shock.
I'm thinking of you, with a heavy heart.


----------



## luna_19

I'm so sorry lune :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

So so so sorry Lune :hugs:


----------



## Allika

I am so very sorry Lune! Thinking of you


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea- I know it would make things so much easier...... I start the BC & prenatal tomorrow. The fertility clinic said they will email me the schedule tomorrow. :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

My heart goes out to you lune, I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

You ladies asked for it and I can deliver :happydance:

Official Test Date May 6th....but let's not be silly....8 DPO is 4/30 :)
:test:

TTW officially here and they think I caught the egg post ovulation today :yipee:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* :haha: :rofl: you crack me up. I'm going to put you down for testing! FINALLY a test date!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LILROJO* :yipee: :happydance: IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What time is your appointment today?!?! I cannot WAIT!!!!!!!!!

*Breaking*...How are you hun? You've been so quiet, it seems. Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Grateful365

Ajd - I think you should be silly and wait for your OFFICIAL test date because it's a LUCKY DAY....my birthday!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Lilrojo - Super excited for you today!!!!! Can't wait to see an ultrasound pic :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

See, I stop being quiet and now everyone else has gone quiet! What gives?!?!?!?:dohh::coffee::wacko:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Seriously. I'm waiting for all of you to jump out from behind a corner and yell "SURPRISE!!!! :dance::yipee::headspin::fool::tease::loopy:" or something!


----------



## Grateful365

Shhhhhhhhhh!!!! Nobody talk! :haha:


----------



## typeA TTC

I got nothin...went for an E2 test. That's about it. On day 3 of my period. So interested to see if my period is going to stop. I feel like these drugs are building up my lining and the period is taking it all away. Weird.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I got nothing either!!! Start BC & Follic acid today but thats all =/ 

IM SOOO BORING hahah


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Type A& and Lei I'm so excited for this journey with you ladies!! Can't wait to see what comes next.

I have no room to talk, I'm REALLY boring too - I don't even know when AF is due! Just counting on all of you ladies to spice things up a bit LOL.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Type A& and Lei I'm so excited for this journey with you ladies!! Can't wait to see what comes next.
> 
> I have no room to talk, I'm REALLY boring too - I don't even know when AF is due! Just counting on all of you ladies to spice things up a bit LOL.

Lol I heard that :haha: :haha:


----------



## ajd36

Hehehe I aim to please :)

Grateful: you know you can't ask a POAS addict to Not test for an entire week??? That's like putting a kid in a toy store but telling them to not touch anything! 
I may try... haha, I laugh just thinking about it :)

Not much more exciting now I hit the long TWW.....

Lilrojo: can't wait to hear how your US was today :)


----------



## Grateful365

ajd36 said:


> Hehehe I aim to please :)
> 
> Grateful: you know you can't ask a POAS addict to Not test for an entire week??? That's like putting a kid in a toy store but telling them to not touch anything!
> I may try... haha, I laugh just thinking about it :)

LOL!!! I can ASK....and you can TRY......thats all we can do! :haha::rofl::rofl:
Too funny!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Don't listen to her ajd. You poas really helps my addiction. 

Sorry Grateful :) :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Don't listen to her ajd. You poas really helps my addiction.
> 
> Sorry Grateful :) :haha:

It's OK....I'm a closet addict anyways. Although I like waiting, I LOVE when others POAS. :haha:


----------



## ajd36

I think me waiting to 8 DPO is already asking for a lot!!! But as a Bday gift to you...my first Beta if, I mean when I get my home BFP will be on your day :) Is that okay?? :happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

Got my firstE2. It was 247. She said this is right on track. Seems low to me. I'll go see her tomorrow for another E2 and sono. We will see what's going on in there!


----------



## Grateful365

ajd36 said:


> I think me waiting to 8 DPO is already asking for a lot!!! But as a Bday gift to you...my first Beta if, I mean when I get my home BFP will be on your day :) Is that okay?? :happydance:

Yes!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Got my firstE2. It was 247. She said this is right on track. Seems low to me. I'll go see her tomorrow for another E2 and sono. We will see what's going on in there!

What is an E2? (Sorry I am uneducated on some of this stuff....)


----------



## typeA TTC

Estrogen level. So 150-200 equals one mature follicle. Itll probably be around 1000 before egg retreival. This tells them whether to leave the medicine dosage as is or up it. 

When I use to take follistim for an iui cycle it took me 12 days to get to that level. For IVF my dosage is such that I've reached this in 3 days


----------



## lilrojo

Luna sorry to say I wont be joining you in twin journey... 

1 baby with a hb of 127 Due date is now Dec 13th :)
 



Attached Files:







baby 3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Grateful365

Lilrojo - Congrats on a great scan....LOVE the picture of your little bean!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lilrojo* :yipee: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: I'm so excited!!! Your due date has been updated.
Did they give you any insight about the spotting or just figure it was the progesterone?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh! and *Mums*, are you still out there???


----------



## luna_19

What a cute little bean lilrojo :)


----------



## ajd36

Yay on the great looking scan!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks everyone :)

Hopin spotting is due to the cervix being so sensitive.. he said he could barely touch my cervix with the speculum and I would bleed some..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well that's good news, right? Nothing they can do about that is there?


----------



## ajd36

My cervix is super sensitive too! I bleed just from a pap smear :shy: and there have been a few months where sex would cause me to spot daily for 1-2 weeks...though they were not sure if it was a combo of sensitive cervix and low progesterone...our bodies are so complex :headspin:

How long are you using the progesterone? I believe mine is thru 10wks...


----------



## lilrojo

till close to 12 weeks Ajd.. :)

Nope nothing we can do about a sensitive cervix..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Okay I got a date :)))))


May 9th I go in for my u/s for pre lupron & on the 10th of may I start lupron injections with possible egg retrieval on may 30 :)

They just emailed my calendar to me! Eeeekkkkkk!


----------



## ajd36

Now that you have a date on it it sounds like it is happening to fast!

So exciting for you :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on a date Lei:)

Right now I go back on May 22n will prob change that..


----------



## Allika

sorry guys I wasnt able to catch up earlier....

@lilrojo: So glad everything is looking good!!!!

@Lei and TypeA: So excited for y'all. I cant wait to hear all about it as this is something we might end up doing by the end of the year if all of this ends nowhere!

@ADJ: I really hope you caught it!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed! 8 DPO haha thats really really early, but as a POAS addict myself I wouldnt wait much longer neither haha

@the others: You're all awesome, but you know that already!

AFM: U/S tomorrow, we shall see I think I will be ovulating by this weekend the latest.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I REALLY need to pump right now but I got so sucked in on here!

lilrojo: I'm glad your little bean is okay and the spotting was nothing serious! What a relief :) Your little peanut is so cute I want to poke it and say "boop!" It's so little :D

ajd: Yes, waiting until AF is due is much better... (test....teeessssttttt!!!!) :haha:

I love how even now that I've had my little man-cub I'm STILL a poas addict!!!! I feed off all of you and a few times even though we're using protection I just want to go buy a dollar store test and pee on it just because! Don't ANY of you think your addictions will go away even after you're done TTC because it doesn't lol!


Holy crap, I gotta go empty these things! :holly: :mamafy:


----------



## Jenna_KA

And momof1: WHERE IS THAT BUMP PIC!?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna go pump those bad boys Lol !!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo! I have my calendar and cross off the days!!!! I had all these appts were scheduled and then the dr calls and changes them all. Haha! It's cool though. I would rather see her anyway. I wonder why I didn't start Lupron?

Any idea what meds you'll be taking?

Going in tomorrow for another estrogen check and sonogram. 

I'm so excited for you to start! Once you start it goes FAST!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

YAY Lots of action going on here so that makes me a happy momma :)

*Lune* Are you doing ok hun? Thinking of you, bigtime. :flower: :hugs: Hope you are hanging in there.

*Grateful* Can't wait to hear what they have to say about little Jimmy today!!! :happydance:

*momof1* Yes we need that bump pic but WOOHOO for your u/s today!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE A PIC!! Just send us a pic of your bump and your u/s and that will work! What time is your appointment?!

*Lei* Yay you have a calendar!!!! That's SO exciting!!! How are you feeling about all of it?! And how are things with DH?
And what is lupron?? So many questions!

*Lilrojo* Any spotting?

*ajd* FX'd for you hun!

*Allika* You're awesome too ;) hehe! Let us know all about your u/s today!

*Jenna* hehe, thank you for :holly:

*typeA* Let us know how your sono & estrogen check go today! 

*LDizzy* How are you dear?

*Mums* I'm assuming you left us...hope all is ok!

Anyone I forgot....HUGS! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- I think its to decrease estrogen.. I have barely started reading up on all the meds & the side effects are kind of scaring me . YIKES !!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Try to keep in mind that not all of the side effects will get you!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Nope. I think/hope you will be fine. The only side effect I've had is a headache from the menopur. Earlier in my infertility journey I was a little irritable, but that's passed (I think....lol)!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hahah I hope I dont get them bad.. Im already moody so it may not make a difference lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

I emailed the Ricki Lake show!! I hope I didnt forget anyone lol


----------



## typeA TTC

beautifullei2 said:


> i emailed the ricki lake show!! I hope i didnt forget anyone lol

awesomeness!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm pretty excited about it! Let us know if you hear back!


----------



## Beautifullei2

oh I most definitely will! I had NOOOOO IDEA what to write but I managed to squeeze some stuff out lol.


----------



## lilrojo

Hopin-nope no spotting I was surprised too after my internal and us.. but nothing there.. so hopefully its done :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Just had my sono. There are about 14-15 follicles growing right now. So things are right on track!


----------



## Beautifullei2

wahooo TYPEA :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Woohoo, TypeA! :happydance:


Where's momof1?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

We haven't heard from Grateful OR momof1 about their appointments today!!


----------



## lune_miel

I'm hangin' in there, thanks for checking up on me, you B&B ladies are the best!

Sounds like things are moving along well for many of you.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Yeah haven't heard from Momof1 or Grateful!?:shrug:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I want pictures and stories of their appointments!!! :growlmad: :sad2: :brat:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone 

Lune... hun I'm so sorry :hugs:

I just caught up on the past couple days if posts. Looks like a few appts occured...lets see some pics.

I am good CD8 today and I had my first acupuncture appt today. It was really relaxing, I also have a herbal tea to help ovulation. CD10 follie scan on friday.

Goodluck everyone.


----------



## ajd36

Breaking: I just hit the wrong button and inscribed from the Clomid thread... what's the full name of that one?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Breaking: I just hit the wrong button and inscribed from the Clomid thread... what's the full name of that one?

Hi hun 
Clomid testers needing tww sanity


----------



## Allika

Hello ladies,

Just a quick update: I had my 8 day U/S today, 2x12mm and 2x10mm. Going back on Friday! I am supposed to continue stimming with half a vial follistim today and tomorrow. We shall see!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, your chart is so whack! It's all up and down, what's up with that??


----------



## Allika

@Jenna: I don't know, I actually thought it looked pretty good ranging from 96.8-97.2! We shall see, maybe the Femara hotflashes are the reason...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika are you doing vaginal temping or oral? That could be why.


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning Ladies and Happy Thursday!

TypeA - Yeay!!!!! Great news!:happydance:

Allika - Excited to hear Friday where your follies are at! 

Breaking - Acupuncture, cool! How was it?

Lune - Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM: Sorry I didn't update with my appointment results yesterday but I had a late appointment and had to rush home to help get our rooms cleared for new carpet today....so had no time to get back on here last night. Monthly checkup went well - baby is measuring just right (24 weeks) and heartbeat is strong. I'm a very happy momma. :flower: Doctor said no more ultrasounds needed so it looks like I will not see him again until August! Next monthly pre-natal checkup appointment is May 22nd at 4:00 p.m.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* Hi :) Thanks for checking in on us. You sound nice and relaxed!! That's great. Looking forward to hearing about your Follies Friday!

*Allika* Thanks for the update too! Let's see those follies grow! Are you and Breaking on the exact same cycle schedule?! That's kind of cool!

*Grateful* SO glad everything went well!! Did the carpet go in?! Or is that today? Exciting!

*Momof1* Seriously! You need to update us lady! Or I will text you like a crazy stalker would ;) :haha: Hope you are OK.

Hope everyone else is having a great Thursday! AFM, I think AF is around the corner, in the next few days anyway. I know for a fact that my temp is up, I have been waking up sweating the last 2 nights which is very out of character for me. Plus I've been real bloated so that's also a sign AF is coming. No other symptoms that would point to anything but AF and that's ok! We'll see when she shows up :)


----------



## Grateful365

Momof1 - I agree....NEED UPDATE!!! Your killin' us over here! We are impatient ladies (as you well know :haha:)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey everyone.. 

Hope your all doing well.. I haven't been up to much but homework for college.. and I cant wait for the semester to end lol.. then its a year off for baby and back after that.. 

Have a good Thursday everyone


----------



## Beautifullei2

*momof1 & grateful*!! Yall are lacking on BUMP PICS LADIES ;-) 

Im not sure if its the BC but my :holly: hurt so bad!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm really starting to worry about momof1...


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> I'm really starting to worry about momof1...

Oh my don't say that! I hope everything is OK...sometimes she just goes MIA for a few days...but seems like she would come on here and atleast update us quick. Hopefully soon.....


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> *momof1 & grateful*!! Yall are lacking on BUMP PICS LADIES ;-)
> 
> Im not sure if its the BC but my :holly: hurt so bad!

New bump pic is in my journal :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I know, she does go MIA for a while but it just seems odd to me, she was supposed to have an u/s yesterday, I thought for sure she'd be on here by now!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok seriously should I text momof1 or am I being crazy???


----------



## lilrojo

Hopin I have my next scan and drs apt on May 23rd :) Its at 9am and 10am.. :)


----------



## Allika

I say text her! She wanted to text you last week! :) 

Oh I am ready for the weekend! It's really hard for me to focus on work right now I am so involved with this fertility thing and it is constantly on my mind!


----------



## lune_miel

*Grateful*- So happy to hear everything is going smoothly! Baby bump is so adorable!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I second that, text her! It won't be crazy because she did want to text you! We're all just worried


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking & Allika* Let us know how your follie checks go today! :)

I text momof1 this morning, so I'll let you know if/when I hear back from her. I told her we were all worried about her and that we just wanted to make sure she was ok. I really hope she's just busy. I'm so worried!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:nope::cry::sad2::sadangel::hissy::sad1:[-o&lt;:neutral::(

Oh ladies, I have an enormous lump in my throat as I'm typing this. I just can barely see I've been crying so hard the past few minutes. I have been texting with momof1, and girls, she needs our prayer and support more than any of us can imagine right now.

**most of this is her exact wording to me**
She went in for her u/s, with her DD and her mom (bc she had been hearing a hb every day so she felt comfortable bringing DD). At first everything was normal, strong hb and moving its little arms and legs everywhere. Then in a matter of seconds her worst nightmare was brought to life. The u/s tech saw something wrong with the baby, and went to get the doctor. Her baby was diagnosed with Acrania - a neural tube defect where the skull never formed protecting the brain. There is a 0% chance of survival after birth. The only thing keeping the baby alive and growing....is her. Once the baby is born it may have seconds, minutes, hours and in EXTREMELY rare cases....days. But it is a 100% mortality rate. Her options....DNC, induced labor after 20 weeks, or carry full term. They have decided to carry this baby full term - because God has blessed them with this child and it has a purpose. She said even if they only get 5 seconds it will be worth every minute. It is not up to them to determine when this baby goes. I asked if they were certain, she said she wished she could say they aren't but she asked at least 100 times. She said she feels so broken and so lost and she was sorry that she hasn't shared with us yet. She said she hasn't been able to talk to any of her friends either but that their support system has been amazing. She is meeting amother today that had to let her daughter go 19 years ago from this and also decided to continue with the pregnancy and said it was the best decision she could ever make. She said she can't wait to talk to her. I asked how DD was taking it, she said DD took it very hard at the u/s and it crushed her but she is a little trooper and is doing much better. She understands that mommy has a baby growing in her belly that God will need an angel soon. I asked if I should update all of you and she said Yes please do, she can't bring herself on here yet but promises she will be back, it may not be right away but she will check in. She said we are her second family.

I told her that I was so so incredibly sorry, and in disbelief. That my heart was completely shattered for her. I told her I 100% agree with their decision and respect both her and her DH for having the courage to make that decision. I told her I could not imagine how incredibly difficult this is for both of them. I told her not to apologize for anything. That we are here for her whenever she wants to come back, and even if she never does, that's ok too. I told her she is an amazing woman. That she must be so proud of her DD. I asked her to please keep me posted on how she's doing if she thinks about it, and that I would leave her alone to process all of this. I told her we have been worried, and are so full of hurt, respect, and love for her all at the same time. I told her I hope her meeting with that woman goes well today and that we'll all be thinking of her.

Even as I type this now I am still just completely broken over this news. Let's all say an extra prayer for her and her family. Bless them all.

:nope::cry::sad2::sadangel::hissy::sad1:[-o&lt;:neutral::(


----------



## Beautifullei2

OHHHH NO, Im in total disbelief and Shock :hugs: !! MY heart is breaking so hard for her right now! I can't even imagine and I pray that God gives her the strength to help her through this! :cry: 

Why??? why??? is all I can ask!!! Seeing this just crushed my heart so much!!! Please let her know she is in our thoughts and prayers and that we understand she needs some time and will be waiting with open arms when she is ready =(


----------



## Grateful365

My heart is so broken right now. I am crying at my desk. :cry: I can't process this news. I can't even imagine what she and her family are going through. It's not fair and I don't understand why these things happen - she is such a nice person too. I feel crushed by this. I will be praying so hard for her, her baby and her family. What a brave decision she is making...so selfless.


----------



## luna_19

Oh no such horrible news :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Oh no... sending huge :hugs: and many prayers to her and her family right now... what a beautiful strong woman she is to have made such a tough decision.


----------



## typeA TTC

I literally have no words. I too am on the verge of tears. This is unbelievable. Massive prayers going to her and her family. And props to you guys for not being satisfied until you heard from her and feeling that intuition that something was wrong.


----------



## ajd36

I am so saddened by this news and my heart goes out to her and her family and will be keeping all of them in my prayers. So Brave to continue on and special to share the special time together.


----------



## Allika

I just read this and there are no words. I am so very sad about this and have so much respect for her decision!

Thanks Hopin for following up with her!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg I'm in tears this is awful :cry: I could NEVER imagine what pain her and her family must be feeling. My heart aches for her. I would never have the strength to go through something so horrible. I agree and truely respect her decision to carry to full term. God bless her and her family. Why does God choose the ones who want their babies so badly?! She worked so hard for this and wanted it more than ever :'( Her and her families are in my prayers please let her know that.


----------



## Allika

This thread is getting me worried...it seems we have a lot of sad news here and nearly all of us have experienced some sort of pregnancy loss! 

The latest news of momo is heartbreaking and I just feel so sad for all of us. Getting pregnant shouldn't be so hard, staying pregnant shouldn't be so hard and having healthy babies shouldn't be so hard neither. 

Thank god for Draven, Jimmy, the twinsies and lilrojos bean! Lets pray for the babies to be healthy and stay healthy and lets pray extra hard for momo's angel!

I don't know if we can ever get back to being excited about BFPs when experience has told us that a BFP doesn't result in something good for most of us! Lets try to get optimism back here even though I don't quite know how!


----------



## lune_miel

This year really isn't off to a good start. This week so devastating. I pray for her and her family and the path they have chosen. :cry:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I thank God every day for blessing me with a healthy baby. Being around for all your devastating losses has taught me to always be so thankful. I couldn't imagine the strength you girls must have for being able to handle such a sad loss and I salute to each of you who have had to experience it. Please believe me when I say I never take my healthy baby for granted I literally do thank God every day. I love you all :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I am so saddened to read your post hoping.

Momof..I am saying a prayer for you...I dont have any other words to say ...we are here for you.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope:


----------



## typeA TTC

We need some good news! Anyone? Who is testing next?


----------



## ajd36

I'm getting close to testing... tomorrow is 6dpo and this morning I had a huge cramp on my right side that stopped me dead in my tracks, my right side has been achy all week too.... now I also have IBS and taking progesterone so judging cramps is difficult from me.... maybe I will start testing early on Sunday ;) 

Who am I fooling!?! I have dollar store tests so I'll probably start tomorrow just because....


----------



## typeA TTC

I have 18 follicles total and it is uncomfortable. I can feel my ovaries....that are stuffed with follicles. My estrogen is 640. So in getting there. Slowly but surely. 

Ajd - woohoo! Hopefully those cramps mean something!!


----------



## ajd36

Omg typeA!! I thought I was feeling it with 9 good sized ones....but 18!! That is very exciting :) How many do they want you to have?


----------



## ajd36

View attachment 605699
Brighter Days are ahead for everyone. None of us knows how strong we can be until we have no choice but to be. I know we have had a hard start to this year, but together and individually we are some of the strongest women I have encountered. No one knows how much we endure as a group, we are there for each through all of these times....which also includes our good times! :friends:

So tonight I wanted to share something with you ladies something that brought me much happiness when I saw it for the first time...my heart swelled with love :happydance:

My donor's baby pic from when he was a baby (sorry ladies, for his privacy I had to remove it)


----------



## typeA TTC

I think we should do something for momof1 but I don't exactly know what yet. My initial thought was to help pay for a photographer to take pictures of her and the baby. There is a nonprofit organization that does this. But I'm not sure they have one in her area. Where dos she live?


----------



## Allika

Yes we should absolutely do something for her! Lets brainstorm for ideas!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I agree that sounds like a great idea! I can't remember where she lives though, that photographer idea sounds great! 

Ajd: that is the cutest little baby awhhh yours will look just like that except blended with you :) I giggled because he's wearing pink hehe :)

TypeA: WOW 18?! You're like a spider egg sack except MUCH MUCH prettier!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I agree!!!!! Let's do something! :)


----------



## lune_miel

She's in Maine.

On a brighter note, it is FINALLY a beautiful day here in Minnesota. Last bit of snow is GONE! Time to sit on the deck and :wine:


----------



## ajd36

I think that is a very nice idea, count me in :)

I giggled too at the cute pink jammies he's wearing :haha:

Please enjoy some great :wine: for me too!! Thinking about maybe having a glass with dinner tonight before it is a no go :) So excited to hear that Minnesota finally warmed up...heard it was gonna reach the 70's there this weekend!!! My winter jacket is staying here...phew


----------



## typeA TTC

There is an organization called "now I lay me down to sleep". They enlist photographers all across the country to volunteer their time to go to the hospital and be there when the baby is born and take pictures with the parents and the baby. I believe that the parents get prints from their session but I can check and see. We'll need to know her exact location so that we know who to hook her up with photographer wise. 

I will check with my friend, who is a photog for NILMDTS, and see how we can help. Pay for prints? Just make a donation in her honor? Etc.


----------



## typeA TTC

https://www.nowilaymedowntosleep.org/

That's the website


----------



## typeA TTC

I went to the dr again today. Estrogen is 1100. And I have about 19 follies. I'm really starting to get uncomfortable because I can feel my swollen ovaries on both sides. Yikes. Literally counting down until retrieval because I'm done with the uncomfortable feeling. 

I was doing so good and so positive. Now...I cry at the thought of one more damn shot that stings and leaves a red welt. Ugh


----------



## Beautifullei2

Type a that sounds perfect!!!!!! I'll help in any way I can! 


Sorry about the ovary pain... Your almost there Hun! Stay positive cause in the end it will be worth it :) I'll be right there with you in a few weeks... Well maybe not Lol but you can be my positive enforcement :)


----------



## Allika

wow 19? I already feel it and I just have 5 or so over 10mm right now.

Right now I have 1 18mm, 1 15mm, 1 13mm and 2 at 10mm. Did another Bravelle shot today and am triggering tomorrow. So we are looking at 2-3 mature follicles by then, O-Day Monday night/Tuesday morning....


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo Allika! That's awesome!

Yep I can feel them both. They have 9-10 on each side that are all at least 9-10. Some are 15. Lei, I suspect you will feel this way too. It's a strange sensation and I don't know how to describe it besides uncomfortable.


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- are you doing TI or IUI?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg that website and organization brings tears to my eyes. I would love to help her do this, what an amazing gift. I hope she comes back to us soon so we can share what we want to do for her :)


----------



## Allika

We are doing TI again! My e2 was at 80 only yesterday, lining 8mm. Triggering today, so should be good! 

This better be a good months for all of us!


----------



## Jenna_KA

This is totally off subject, but I am SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW!! My cousin who is like a sister to me just told me she's ENGAGED! And I get to be her maid of honor!! WOOOOOOOOOO I'M SO EXCITED FOR HER!!! :yipee: :wedding: :yipee:
What do maid of honor's do??!! I've never been one and I'm not "married" so I haven't had one before either lol. I just call OH my "forever man". (one of these days he'll put a ring on it ;) )


----------



## luna_19

That's awesome jenna :)
I think you would help her plan everything and throw a shower or stag or whatever she wants to do.


----------



## ajd36

I agree Allika... time for some good news this month... sounds like your timing is perfect and I'm keeping my Fx for you two!! 

Breaking, ready for your IUI? Monday and Tuesday right? 

AFM: to early to test but itching.... coming in the next few days!


----------



## Allika

@ajd: thought about you this morning! Itching for you as well but it's still too early.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Woah Luna 12 weeks!! Almost to second tri :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Now that I'm all stuck in wedding zone, I'm curious of everyone's "love stories". Let's take turns telling them! When and how did you and your OH meet? How long have you been together, what's your stories? How did he propose?!

I'll start.
As I said earlier OH and I aren't "married" (yet :haha: ) We met through mutual friends when I was 11 and he was 13. I lived down in Vancouver, WA (Portland area) and he lived up in Seattle. So we talked on the phone and online for yeeaarrsss just as best friends. We watched each other grow up and grew a bond I could never have with anyone else. We both always knew deep down we someday wanted a family together (just never said it). After I graduated high school I moved up here. It was great being able to see him more often and hang out with out having to drive 3 hours. One night I came over to his place and he was trying to show me some of his "martial arts" moves when FINALLY we kissed! I can't tell you the sparks I felt at that moment, I can still feel it while typing this. 8 long years of passion built up was finally let out. We made the most beautiful love that night and have been together ever since. Shortly after we had already made the decision to start a family. Marriage wasn't our top priority, it wasn't that important to us. We already knew we were meant to be forever so we jumped right in to TTC! 13 months later I became pregnant and you all know the rest ;) 


WHO'S NEXT?!


----------



## luna_19

Awe so cute :)

I met my hubby in grade 11 social studies class, he liked my Tool shirt :haha: we got together a few times then started dating. We aren't married, it's just not our thing. Have been together for almost 16 years <3


----------



## Allika

I was a foreign exchange Student in the US with 16 and the family I stayed with had a daughter my age. At her wedding 4 yrs ago I was her maid of honor and met her husband's brother (best man). He was in the army then and after 9 months long distance and Skype dating we married and I moved from Germany with two suitcases! Never looked back. I knew he was the one 4 days after I met him! I do miss my friends and family at home in Germany though!


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm sorry to hear of the losses. :( my heart goes out to everyone.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone...
I met DH on a networking site...we both new the same person so I sent him an email to say hi. After a couple emails we exchanged numbers and then went on our first date....pretty soon we were inseparable. A little over a year later to the day of our first date we were married. I always tell DH he knew I was the one for him...but it took some convincing on my part :haha:

Ajd....I actually had my first iui today. Yesterday I went in for blood and follie scan...I had 2 follies over 1.7 and one at 1.5....the nurse called that afternoon to say that the dr reviewed my bloodiest and I have LH surge so IUI Sunday +Monday. 

So I am ovulating early this cycle....I was expecting mon/tues iui.

I went for acu appt before iui....felt so relaxed and calm 

How is everyone doing ?


----------



## LDizzy30

Afm: my husband and I will be doing our first IUI tomorrow at noon. I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good luck dizzy...we had our first IUI last cycle and i was so nervous, but I was a piece of cake. I had my 2nd cycle iui today.


----------



## LDizzy30

Me and my husband met in 10th grade in marching band. We talked a little throughout the whole year. Ten years passed without contact between us. I was working two jobs and was eating dinner at a buffet place with my best friend when I saw him with his family at a booth in the center of the restaurant. I wanted to run and hide in the bathroom! (Lol, I guess you could say I wasn't happy about the way things ended between is in 10th grade!) before I could tell my friend not to tell him I was with her, she had invited him to visit us at our table! I was NOT excited at all about this. Anyways, he told me to look him up on Facebook. I said sure, having no intention of doing it. Fast forward a month, I got a mysterious call at my overnight job from him! At first, I thought he was nuts. But then I realized that he was a man that actually listened when I talked! It's been two years now and I'm crazy about him. we got married a year ago and we are ready to expand our family.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm loving these love stories! Everyone is so cute and unique :D Keep them coming girls!
And congratulations Breaking and LDizzy on your IUI's!

"Happy" Monday everyone :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

My story- 
Well I actually met DH at a bar.. But not your typical type thing... A friend of My Best friend had been telling her she wanted me to meet a guy... I am not up for the whole blind date thing so I said no.. Well My best friend & decided to go play pool at one of our favorite bars... Low and behold DH showed up with his friends.... I still had no idea who he was but was introduced to him & thought nothing of it (hes sooo not my type ) lol!!! Well after that night he called the next day to take me on a date and we have been together ever since... After a year of dating he moved in & then asked me to marry him... At a a year and a half we got married and here we are now lol.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking, Allika & LDizzy* You have IUI's going on, yes?

*TypeA* How are things going for you? Still feeling uncomfortable?

*Jenna* Yay congrats on being MOH! That's exciting! You're pretty much her b*tch! ;) :haha: seriously, you're supposed to do a bachelorette party, a bridal shower & keep her sane during all of it :)

*ajd* Be honest, have you tested?! 

What does everyone else have going on?? Did everyone have a good weekend?
I know we all have momof1 heavy on our hearts, as we should - but she would also want us to still celerbrate what good things we have going on in this thread. I'm so grateful to have you ladies <3
Let me know how you're all doing!!!

AFM, AF still hasn't showed. I guess I need to go back through my journal to see if I mentioned when I started bleeding last month. I don't know how soon after a chemical you're supposed to start your period? Is it delayed, does anyone know?

Oh, and, Hubs & I met at work, I wish I had some cutesy romantic story but I don't :haha:. Basically, he is in IT, and we really only ever said 'hi' to each other in passing. Then one day, my computer started acting up so I called him to come take a look at it. Well he did, and then he left. Then about 5 minutes later he came back over with my supervisor at the time. She was ANGRY. She basically said that Brian had informed her tht I caused my PC to get a really bad virus, and she was going off about policies regarding work equipment, etc etc. Until finally she couldn't keep a straight face anymore - they were both just messin' with me, and that's what started us talking. <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OH! And I meant to ask, while we are talking about what to do for momof1, is the plan to just wait until she's back and see what she needs from us? Or do you want to present her with what we're going to do? 
I think it's great that we're planning on doing something for her. I simply cannot imagine what she and her family are going through, wish I could hug her in person but since that's not an option, I think it's great we can do something to help her, even if it's just a tiny little bit.


----------



## Grateful365

DH and I met 9 years ago on a blind date. LOL!!! (It makes us both laugh because neither of us had EVER done that before). One of my best guy friends kept telling me that he wanted me to meet this guy he worked with..."I just think he'd be your type and he seems like a GOOD guy....you need to meet a fun GOOD guy!" I was a semi-bitter still from a previous long-term relationship that ended and kept telling my friend NO WAY...not interested in meeting some dude on a blind date...I mean I am very picky when it comes to guys...so what are the chances I would even be attracted to him at all?! I guess my friend was bugging my DH at work as well that he wanted him to meet me. DH felt the same way and wasn't interested. My friend wouldn't relent...he kept insisting (he thought meeting him would help me get my mind off my prior relationship). I finally said OK and agreed to go meet up at a restaurant bar with my friend and have his co-worker come up. He walked in and the first thing I thought was "He's short!" LOL (I've always liked tall guys). My friend went and sang karaoke and I talked with my "blind date"....he grew on me instantly and when he laughed and smiled it made me want to laugh and smile with him. Best smile I ever saw. Then I found out I used to work with his mother 40 miles away...how ironic. We've been together ever since and got married 4 1/2 years ago. 

Loving all the stories!

Jenna - Cool on being a MOH! Pretty much your at her becken call to help with whatever she needs. :haha: MOH's usually just help with some planning to assist the bride, throw a bridal shower and bachelorette party and make sure her wedding dress and train is straightened out and not wrinkled or bunched up during the ceremony (need it to look good at all times for pics!)

Luna - Your in the 2nd trimester already! Dang girl...how did that happen so quick?!

ajd - stay strong!!! :haha: 

I love the ideas for momof1...I think its wonderful that we show her how much we care in some way. There is nothing we can do for her situation but just being here for her and reaching out, sometimes helps put a bright spot in someon's day who is having a very hard time. Just knowing other people really do care. I thought about her all weekend. I'm happy to help with whatever we decide to do. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I sent momof1 a text from all of us this morning:

"Just wanted you to know we are all thinking of and praying for you!! <3"


----------



## lune_miel

*Breaking, Allika & LDizzy* Lots of :dust: for your IUI's!

*Hopin *I've been reading anywhere from 4-6 weeks. I'm really curious when my AF will come- I had long irregular cycles so I had been on Clomid- so what if it doesn't come?:brat: Didn't yours come the last time about 5 weeks? I'll have to refer to your journal, too.

DH and I "re-met" through mutual friends. I had only known of him as the fiance of this girl. Well fast forward to they had been broken up and he was single, and we happened to be out the same night. We've basically been inseparable ever since. Married almost 3 together almost 6.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, when I had my m/c back in January and had the D&C, it was right at 6 weeks I think before AF came back.
You were pretty far along weren't you? Are you bleeding badly? :hugs:
I just thought with this one being a chemical it might come back sooner. But I went and looked in my journal and I started bleeding this chemical out on the 30th of March. So I guess we'll see!


----------



## luna_19

I don't know why my ticker says second tri, I thought it started at 13/14 weeks :shrug: either way yes time is flying by!

Good luck with the IUIs ladies :)

Lune how frustrating you have to wait for AF, I hope she doesn't take too long :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Momof1 text me back "Thank you so much girls, LOVE YOU ALL!" <3


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Momof1 text me back "Thank you so much girls, LOVE YOU ALL!" <3

<3<3<3


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, I didn't think chemicals really changed your cycle because its SO early. Only official "miscarriages". I could be wrong though. And I think it wouldn't be a bad idea to just bring up the idea of what we want to do to Momof1, just ask her if its something she'd be interested in accepting then just tell her we can talk details whenever she's ready to come back.

I really love all the stories, it seems like a lot of you met on blind dates being set up by friends lol.

And it sounds like the job of a MOH isn't too hard. I've already had to calm her sanity many times, and I'm a great party thrower so no problem!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey everyone.. I feel like I missed a lot.. 

Good luck with the IUIs ladies.. 

AJD: best of luck with the TWW I hope it ends with a bfp :)

Hopin: when I had my chemical at 5 weeks.. my af came back normal.. not delayed.. 

Hmm when I miscarried at 12 weeks.. it took some time though.. I think it was closer to 5 weeks.. 

AFM im doing good.. was a busy weekend.. was outside all of it.. so trying to catch up today.. :) on here and housework.. 

How I met my dh.. we met in college he was going for a mechanic and I was going for legal.. I was working for the instructor for work study for the mechanics shop and he was all shy lol so his friends pretty much got us together.. as I told his friend I liked him and then they started sitting with me.. so he did too :) it was fun.. been married for 6 years this December and together for 8 in September :)


----------



## lune_miel

Just came across this...

"April is the cruelest month, breeding / Lilacs out of the dead land." -- T.S. Eliot, The Wasteland

:huh:


----------



## typeA TTC

I'll update later about me and DH. But just wanted to pop on to say that retreival is on Wednesday. I'm so uncomfortable right now that it can't come soon enough. We are expecting around 15 eggs so I'll take it!


----------



## LDizzy30

We had our first IUI today!! RE said hubby's sample was great. So fingers crossed over here!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Taking a Poll!!

If you were going through IVF and had more than 2 embryos at transfer date. Would you put 2 in with a 50% success rate but a 25-30% of having twins or put in 1?


----------



## lune_miel

2 for sure!


----------



## LDizzy30

Two :)


----------



## Grateful365

LDizzy30 said:


> We had our first IUI today!! RE said hubby's sample was great. So fingers crossed over here!!!

Wonderful Ldizzy!! FX'd :dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

two :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TWO OBVIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: as obsessed as this thread is with twins?!?! ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy30 said:


> We had our first IUI today!! RE said hubby's sample was great. So fingers crossed over here!!!

FANTASTIC news!!!! Nice to hear happy things on here. :happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Allika

Difficult question. I read some about better outcomes (healthier baby and mommy) with a singleton transferred but due to the cost many forego that and do two because it increases the chances.

I would make it dependent on your age, health and financial background...

For a lot of women caring one is much better than two! And if you're able to do more than 1 round IVF why not only transfer 1....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone...

Just catching up on the past couple pages....busy busy posting !

Anyhow today DH and I had our 2nd of 2 back to back IUIs. We went cd12/13 this cycle bc I surged earlier....major Ewcm on cd12. DHs count was higher then last time and his motility today was thru the roof 90%+.

But I know better to trust in these numbers....thinking that it means anything. I'm going to be busy this tww with planning a trip...so happy bout that.


----------



## ajd36

typeA: Two for sure!! 15!! Wholly follies right now. Super exicted for you 

LDizzy and Breaking: Best of luck with the your IUIs :happydance:
Allika: Have fun with hubbie :sex:

Ladies: love all of your stories of meeting your OH, really warms the heart <3

Grateful: any big plans for your up coming BDay?

Jenna: hows the job going? Still training? 

Hopin: Hope AF comes soon. I ovulated normally after both of my early MCs so AF was not delayed with the 2nd (never had a period after the first MC, got preggers)

AFM: Guility!!!! I peed on a stick todayand well, maybe yesterday too :rofl: 
Dont they always say No news is Good news? I may wait a few more days again to testit is hard to see the BFN and I would rather keep hope.

So.I was reading someones journal the other day and I FINALLY realized that MS is NOT Multiple Sclerosis but just morning sicknesslolyou know youre in the medical field when.hahaha :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think I'm the only one who would do one lol. You can still save the other one for next cycle, right? If you couldn't I'd just do both, but of you could I'd do one at a time. 

My job is great, today and tomorrow are my last days of training WOOOOO!!!! Finally I'll only be working weekends! Although less money is a bummer, I did pick up a few on-calls and Fridays so it'll make up for a little bit.

Ajd, LMAO! Multiple Sclerosis, you're silly. Makes sense though, usually that's what MS is. But of course BNB talk likes to confuse people. You caved wayyy early, don't even worry about that "bfn" it'll change! ;) 

Weather has been great here lately I'm loving it!! Might rain today, but then again they said that yesterday and it was still sunny. Washington weather is so hard to predict.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* Do you have egg retreival tomorrow??? What did you decide? What does DH think you should do?

*Breaking* This cycle sounds really promising for you!!! Do you have a test date yet? What kinda trip are you planning?!

*ajd* Silly girl :haha: you are testing way way soon! You are 8 DPO today right? What are the chances that you'll wait until Friday to test? You'll be 11 DPO then, much better timing. I know it's hard!! And I'm :rofl: about MS!! Too funny!!

*Grateful* I didn't know your bday was coming up!! Did I miss that??! Woot woot! Wish we could all go to dinner or something :)

*Lei,KCWants* What's up with you?

* LDizzy* Test date?!

*Allika* Do you have a test date yet?

*Jenna* Yahooo that training is almost done! :happydance:

*luna* You have an u/s on Thursday right?! We get to see the babies again!? YAY! Still staying team yellow?

*Lilrojo* How have you been feeling? Any more spotting?

AFM, when I wiped last night there was a tiny, tiny, tiny bit of brownish on the TP. I thinK AF will be here today in full force, we'll see.
I think I'm taking another cycle off of Clomid/TTC. We will just NTNP like we did this past cycle - although I'm pretty sure that's not going to end up with me getting a bfp. It's a conversation DH & I really need to have. We haven't talked about it in over a month, since we decided to take this cycle off we haven't spoken once about TTC, which is nice - because it gave us some space from the process and time to focus on other things. But I guess it makes me feel kind of disconnected in a way too, so I need to talk things over with him and see what he thinks our next steps should be.
If/when we do decide to start TTC again, are we going to do one more round of just clomid? Or do I request the referral to the RE so that we can do IUI? Do we even pursue it anymore since I can't seem to stay pregnant? Would hate to spend the $ on IUI just to end up having a m/c again. But I also know that it's not likely I'll get pregnant without some help from the medical world. And I know that we're not going to do IVF, we would likely put adoption before that. 
Just a lot to think about! :shrug:


----------



## Allika

I wouldn't do an IUI if I were you. Obviously the fertilization isn't the problem more so implantation and positioning so I would so Clomid and baby aspirin or Femara and baby aspirin so your lining stays nice and thick.

o day is today for me, we BDed yesterday, the day before and today. So I will be testing 10 days from now but who are we kidding....probably 8 days from now lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika :haha: I'll put you down the same way I did ajd! Excited to have some testing dates!


----------



## Allika

On a different note: DH and I are going to a round table for adoptive parents on Sunday! So happy DH is coming around, a few months ago he didn't even want to talk about it and now he wants to go!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Are you thinking about adopting?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Nothing new for me lol!! Just popping my follic acid & BC! Now I know why I never use the pill.. I never remember to take it lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hopin I am doing well thanks for asking.. my ms has been acting up off and on but its fine... not constant.. No more spotting.. at all... I have 4 suppositories left and then its to the oral.. Cant believe im almost 8 weeks already.. time is flying.. 

I agree with not doing an IUI until needed.. I would try with clomid one more time and then move on if you must...are you on any type of progesterone supplementation?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lilrojo* That's great the spotting is gone!! I'm sure you'll be SO glad to switch to oral! Time really is flying by for you, feels like you just got that :bfp: yesterday!
I'm not on any progesterone, but that's because my levels always test excellent, even above normal, so we know that's not what the issue is. Such a pain!! Makes me not want to get pregnant, ya know?!

*Lei* Same here girl!! I could NEVER remember the pill. I was on Nuvaring the last time I was on BC.


----------



## lilrojo

Do they test you when you get your bfp?? I know for myself my levels have been fine but dr prescribed me it in case my levels drop at a later point.. my oral was only 5 dollars.. just a thought... but I hope you get that sticky baby soon..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*lilrojo* Yeah, whenever I get my BFP's they test my beta & progesterone levels. Thanks friend, I hope I do too :hugs: I suppose if it's meant to be it will!


----------



## Allika

I have been thinking about it for over a year and trying to talk to DH about it! He opened up to the idea 2 weeks ago! :)


----------



## Grateful365

Morning Ladies! 

Ajd - Nothing special for my birthday...going out to a Japanese Steakhouse Friday evening to celebrate (Birthday is Monday). Getting OLD...not old...but baby old. The big 34. :( Time is still going like a runaway train...I don't feel 34 AT ALL! I am thankful to be pregnant after all these years or my birthday would be stressing me out more I think :winkwink: So this year I feel grateful and happy and at ease.

Hopin - Hmmm...you know...I kinda feel that maybe you should try Femara for a few months (maybe 3 times) and do the baby asprin as well. Clomid is known to make uterus linings thin...and Femara doesn't thin the lining...so maybe that would help with your implantation? I never tried Clomid, my doctor said he prefers Femara because it has way less side effects, but I am an advocate for Femara for sure since it worked for us and made our dream of having a baby come true. Like everyone else is saying, I'm not sure IUI would be necessary for you, because you don't seem to have much of a problem getting pregnant (which is GREAT!!!!) - have you tried anything else except the Clomid? Maybe just switching to Femara could be the solution. I have heard so many times that Clomid works for some, and Femara works for some. I have read that one worked when the other didn't for people. I think you have A LOT to look forward to. :winkwink:

Allika - Yeay to a test date!!!!! :thumbup: Cool also about attending the adoption meeting. Great to have info on all your options! :hugs:


----------



## Allika

I agree with Grateful on trying Femara!


----------



## luna_19

Hopin is your Hubby's sperm OK? The only advantage with iui is that they seperate out all the low quality sperm first which could be the cause of early mc

TypeA I know for a lot of people the number of embryos they put back depends on the quality. If I had one really good quality one that's what I would do. I know everyone here is really into twins but from someone who is actually facing a potentially very difficult pregnancy that very well may result in two premature babies in the hospital I wouldn't urge anyone to try for two ;)

Happy birthday grateful :)

Yup ultrasound on Thursday, I'm sure it's too early to see genders even if we wanted to though :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* I think that's great that you're looking into adoption too! It's something that's very close to my heart. I have 2 sisters and 1 brother, all of who are adopted. I am the only biological child in the mix. So I hold adoption very close, and feel it's kind of my job to keep that trend going in my family!! My siblings mean SO much to me, and I know they wouldn't be my brother & sisters if it weren't for my parents having such huge hearts. Good for you!!

*luna* Great point, and you're right, hubby's sperm is NOT fantastic. He got checked, and he was at the very bottom of average on everything except the quality I think (can't remember the actual name for it) which he was slightly below average. I think that's why my doc mentioned IUI a while ago. But I didnt' know that poor sperm quality contributed to early m/c?? That's important info to have...Makes me look at things completely differently...


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you ladies!!! Well I am pushing for 2. To put the best and the wort in. I guess we will wait and see what their grade is on day 5. My concern is that the dr only gave us a 50% chance with 2. Doing one seems like I should have just done an IUI with the same percentage. 

You can freeze them but I have to get all hopped up on meds again to thicken my lining. And I'm really trying to avoid that if at all possible. 

Last night was HORRIBLE. I've cried 3 times in the past 2 days. I thought the had part was over but now I have to take doxycycline (which made me sick) and steroids (which I take at night because I the the way they make me feel) and a trigger shot (for which the pharmacy didn't send us a needle or syringe) and Lupron (which gives me red welps on my stomach). This process is not for the faint of heart!

I just keep telling myself...did I really go through all that to just put back one followed by 15 FETs until it works?!? Ugh. 

We did decide that we will only fertilize 12 eggs and will freeze the rest. For religious reasons we want to be able to use all our embryos and our dr indicated that even though we fertilize 12 that will likely give us about 3-4 embryos statistically speaking. 

I'm also scared of a twin pregnancy but with our chances of twins being 25%...I'm doubtful that it will occur. 

Egg retreival is tomorrow at 8am and I cant wait to drain these basketballs (aka my ovaries). They are so large that when she looks at my lining the ovaries come into the picture!!!!! After the procedure we go straight to talk to the embryologist and find out how many eggs and the semen quality from DHs sample. The sheet they gave me said that we were supposed to BD last night. I just looked at the nurse and laughed. It's uncomfortable to walk let alone BD. DH was on his own.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Allika* I think that's great that you're looking into adoption too! It's something that's very close to my heart. I have 2 sisters and 1 brother, all of who are adopted. I am the only biological child in the mix. So I hold adoption very close, and feel it's kind of my job to keep that trend going in my family!! My siblings mean SO much to me, and I know they wouldn't be my brother & sisters if it weren't for my parents having such huge hearts. Good for you!!
> 
> *luna* Great point, and you're right, hubby's sperm is NOT fantastic. He got checked, and he was at the very bottom of average on everything except the quality I think (can't remember the actual name for it) which he was slightly below average. I think that's why my doc mentioned IUI a while ago. But I didnt' know that poor sperm quality contributed to early m/c?? That's important info to have...Makes me look at things completely differently...


Hopin- yep I agree with Luna. It definitely does because if the DNA of the sperm is abnormal then the embryo won't survive.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...i will be going in for blood work the wknd of mothers day...may11/12.
Not sure when I will test.

Ajd...thx hun...goodluck to you!

I'm going on a girls trip...somewhere hot...Bahamas or miami...or both.


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - Your almost there!!! So excited that your egg retrieval time is almost here! You have been a real trooper, I cannot imagine the discomfort you are experiencing. If anything was worth the pain though.....a baby definately is! (Or maybe two!)

Hang in there and can't wait to hear about tomorrow!!!!!! :happydance: Will be thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPEA- ahhhhh your scaring me lol!!! You will be fine after tomorrow though hun! I'm sending lots of :hugs: and prayers your way :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- I know! I thought it was over and then it all hit me with one crisis after another!! :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

awww hun!!! Just think though it will be all worth it in the end!!! I'm going to need to keep reminding myself that it will all be worth it for the couple... Im getting nervous though.. I think I only have to do 2 different injections.. the lupron then another one.. I forget the name. She said they havent decided if she is going to have me do the trigger (depends on my body)


----------



## typeA TTC

Yep. If your estrogen is in the 3k-4k range they may not trigger you. I was triggered but with only 5k instead of 10k. The 10k units is what is typically taken for an IUI cycle. 

Regarding Lupron, if it gives ou red welps like it did me just watch it for an hour or two. Mine went away about an hour and a half after the injection. Weird! It does look scary but it's normal and will go away. 

You will probably do menopur, Bravelle, of follistim as your other one. Woohoo! Excited for you! I'll update tomorrow after ER.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awwww man I may freak lol! Is it red welts around the injection site or just on my body in general. I NEED TO KNOW THESE THINGS :winkwink: :haha:

I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## typeA TTC

Just around the injection site. If its the whole body...that's an issue.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Whew okay, glad I asked!! I would have looked like a puffy tomato & thought I was fine lol :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh wow TypeA you're going to feel so relieved! I hope it goes well for you!

I had no idea poor sperm quality would cause miscarriage that's interesting. Something to consider, Hopin?


----------



## Jenna_KA

HP.S. Anymore sign of AF, Hopin?


----------



## LDizzy30

My overies and all those other girlie parts have been feeling uncomfortable today, and I'm taking it as a good sign. :) and my husband is really jumping on board! Today I caught him looking at house plans! He says it feels real this time. :) made me smile.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I feel crampy yesterday and today. I'm not sure if its from my IUD or if AF is coming to visit for the first time in over a year. I just got my IUD put in on Friday, had some mild cramping that was gone by that night and now I feel it again. So its hard to say which one it could be. Blahh. On a brighter note, last day of training Wooooo! Thank God, because OH and I were talking about how we miss each other. It'll be so nice to be home more again. Except my first weekend of work its supposed to be in the 80's for the first time this year :dohh: luckily I should be off by noon.

Happy hump day! :bunny:

TypeA, good luck on your deflation today :haha: I mean ER. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* Good luck today! Let us know how it goes, thinking of you! :flower:

*LDizzy* That's great! What do you mean by house plans? I'm lost on that one.

*Jenna* Yeah, it is definitely something to consider. I'm going to make a list of things to ask my OB whenever we decide to consult again. DH & I still haven't had that conversation. WOOHOO on your last day of training!! And of COURSE the weather will be perfect while you're working. It's only natural right?!
No AF yet, but still very very light spotting, so I'm sure she'll be here any minute!

*Luna* I'm pretty much beyond excited for tomrorow :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

TypeA- Good luck today hun :hugs: ! I can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## lune_miel

OK, ladies, it is officially *May* :happydance:, who can update the thread name?!

Good luck today, *TypeA*!


----------



## Grateful365

Type A - Good luck today!!!! :thumbup: Thinking of you and can't wait to hear how it went.

Hopin - Yeay for spotting! When do you think you are going to sit down with DH to talk? Are you still wanting to break for a while?

Ldizzy - That does sound like a good sign! I'm lost on what house plans means too....are you wanting to get a new house?

Jenna - Hope your cramping goes away - and hooray on your training being over! I bet your so excited to have more time at home now. That job is just perfect for you, OH and Draven. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning Grateful :)
AF is DEFINITELY here! She must've heard me talking about her :haha: :witch:
I'm really not sure how I'm feeling about any of it right now. I don't know if I want to break, if I want to keep trying, if I want to adopt, etc. It's all so confusing!
I'm also not sure when I'll talk to DH about all of it. Our kitchen renovation finishes the last big steps tomorrow where all we have left will be the backsplash and molding so maybe at that point we can have the time to sit and talk about things!!


----------



## Allika

Hopin with your experience on adoption why not start that process? Go to the orientation, start the prep work...and while you do all that BD :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well I wouldn't really say I have experience with adoption, just that I grew up with adopted siblings :haha: don't give me too much credit ;) 
Plus DH and I are kind of on differnet pages with that, it's a real touchy subject. If we adopt, I would want to adopt a child that is over the age of 5 because those are the children who get lost in the system, or stuck in foster homes (everybody wants a baby) whereas I know DH would want to adopt a baby. So that's a major hurdle we'd have to overcome before we could even think about taking that step :(


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Well I wouldn't really say I have experience with adoption, just that I grew up with adopted siblings :haha: don't give me too much credit ;)
> Plus DH and I are kind of on differnet pages with that, it's a real touchy subject. If we adopt, I would want to adopt a child that is over the age of 5 because those are the children who get lost in the system, or stuck in foster homes (everybody wants a baby) whereas I know DH would want to adopt a baby. So that's a major hurdle we'd have to overcome before we could even think about taking that step :(

I like Allika's idea....you can adopt a child over 5 AND have a baby. :winkwink: Best of both worlds. Three kids sounds great! :happydance:

Since we are now expecting, we are already wondering if we will ever be able to conceive again to have one more (being an only child sounds lonely) ...if not I would definately like to consider adopting.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I have to apprecaite your optimism ladies ;) Let's have a happy month for May, shall we?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

^^^^ agreed!!!

So I got some good news! 
MY doctor cleared me monday to full duty & to working out.. Dont you all know I started right away but I am not pushing it this time. So far so good. I also started this 30 day ab challenge & butt & thigh challenge.. OMMMMGGGGGG let me say Im sooooo sore! Im hrting in places I didnt know even existed haha! I tried to go potty this morning & just to sit down I wanted to cry lmao. Not to mention any time I laugh my stomach hurts cause its so sore.


----------



## Allika

Throwing the adoption topic on the brand new kitchen table will definitely take the pressure of the BDing....

Absolutely agree with you on the 5year + adoption in theory....you might be looking at a lot of trouble in reality though because of the trauma of neglect and insuffient care and attention. Then maybe foster to adopt is the better option


----------



## luna_19

Is adoption easier to do in the US? Here it's very difficult, I have a set of friends with fertility issues that have been trying for years to adopt, they have been fostering a boy since he was 6 months but are in constant fear that mom will finally get clean and get custody back. Also a few months ago they thought they had actually finally found their adopted son but it turned out he had FAS and his doctors lied about it and he had a ton of behavioural problems :( other than just waiting the only other option is overseas adoption which is very expensive.

Jenna did you get the non hormonal IUD? I had been off of BC for ages because I hate the hormones but I definitely don't want to have an oops with two babies to take care of! :haha:

Good luck today typeA :)

I'm really excited for tomorrow too! The place called yesterday to remind me to drink a liter of water 2 hours before! Um no, how big a bladder do they think I have???


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin4ABump said:


> *TypeA* Good luck today! Let us know how it goes, thinking of you! :flower:
> 
> *LDizzy* That's great! What do you mean by house plans? I'm lost on that one.
> 
> Lol! He feels like we might actually become parents this time around and is wanting to build a house for (cross our fingers) an expanding family!


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is doing well.. 

I had a bit more spotting yesterday and decided to start the oral method of progesterone last night.. nothing yet today.. so hoping it helps... nothing that freaks me out more than anything than seeing blood.. and I know its the cervix.. but still.. cant wait to be out of first tri..


Good luck to you ladies in the tww.. I need some one to join me :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! ER was NOT bad! It was about a 15 minute procedure. I honestly thought the shots were worse!

Soooo they got 15 eggs. 1 was not viable and has already been discarded. There are 2 more that may not be viable but she's not sure yet. So we will probably have 12 to fertilize. Which is perfect. I get a fertilization report tomorrow. Today I have slept most of the day. I have some very mild cramping and light bleeding. That's it. The cramping is gone now and just the light bleeding is left. 

Now the praying begins that we get a good number fertilized. DH collected at the drs off and only had 1 of volume (normal is 2) but had 125mil and 92% motility in that sample so we are good on that end! 

Thank you so much for all the well wishes. I'm going back to bed....will update tomorrow!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TypeA- I am SO glad that things went well hun & it wasnt to bad! I am so thankful to have you to run to about what I am about to go through. Im scared shitless I will be honest but I know I have all of you ladies support & you can walk me through it & help me keep positive! :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- I was shocked how easy and painless it was! You can totally do this. I told DH that if I had to do it again I would....and I consider myself a pretty big baby. When you are about to do yours I'll give you the play by play. But if you do the shots you can do ER. Ijust pray pray pray we have a good set of embryos for day 5. Transfer is Monday!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Fxed for you Hun! I'm sure everything will go perfect :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Luna, I have the Mirena. There's hormones but a veerryyy small amount. I'm very sensitive to hormones, birth control has ALWAYS made me nauseous. I feel fine with this. My OB/GYN said in her opinion it's the safest birth control out of all of them. 

TypeA, I bet you feel SO much better hun?! That's awesome I'm glad it went so well! Let us know when you hear from them :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Type A...Good luck with the transfer :thumbup:

How is everyone doing?


I'm good....having a much better tww then last cycle by I'm not paying attention....as hard as it is...but I find those tww are better for me. 

But even though I try to ignore the tww ....other ppl not so much.....today I went to get my legs waxed with my usual lady....and at one point she said...I was going to ask you when you walked in today but I thought that you are pregnant. I laughed and said no.....I don't know what would have caused her to say that....I'm not carrying any extra weight anywhere. And she said its not that I look it but she just thought it. Oh and we have never talked about babies, ttc or anything before :shrug:


----------



## luna_19

Maybe you are! ;)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Luna..:haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

AGREED!! Some people sense this stuff. My co-worker asked another co-worker if she was & she of course said no... a week later she came in saying she just found out she was... She even guessed when her sons wife was pregnant... Next time she asks I think we will all be sure to pay attention lol


----------



## Allika

Agree with Lei, some people and cats and dogs have a feeling for it


----------



## Allika

May I just point out my pretty chart confirming Ovulation?


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> May I just point out my pretty chart confirming Ovulation?

I noticed your chart Allika! It IS looking very pretty!!! :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- For your first time temping it looks really good! My chart didnt look near as good on my first month lol :winkwink:


Grateful- Holy Moly!!! Your pregnancy is flying by missy!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Grateful- Holy Moly!!! Your pregnancy is flying by missy!

I know tell me about it! Its craziness how fast its going...I'll be at 30 weeks before ya know it. :wacko: But it may go VERY VERY slow near the end hu? :haha:


----------



## lune_miel

Allika- That's why I love temping- gives you confirmation! :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> Allika- That's why I love temping- gives you confirmation! :thumbup:

I agree completely. Temping was very helpful to me for extra confirmation I had ovulated.

Lune - How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Grateful- Holy Moly!!! Your pregnancy is flying by missy!
> 
> I know tell me about it! Its craziness how fast its going...I'll be at 30 weeks before ya know it. :wacko: But it may go VERY VERY slow near the end hu? :haha:Click to expand...

I would say the last month goes by slow because your so uncomfortable & ready to meet the baby... At that point you will do anything to get the baby out lol. Remember how we had operation Evict Draven :haha: cause Jenna was misserable.


----------



## typeA TTC

I just want to say how thankful I am that I have you ladies!! This thread is AWESOME!

Got the fertilization report. Out of the 15 eggs retrieved, 13 were viable. Of those 13, 8 fertilized. I guess this is good, but I can't help but be sad for the 5 that didn't make it. :(

I'll get another report on Saturday but right now I'm praying do hard that at least 4 stick around to the end.


----------



## lune_miel

11 days post-m/c {TMI} still passing clots and bleeding. I hope things slow down in the next few days, it is torture. If not, I will go in to Dr to see if my uterus is clear, if my levels are back down. I hate not knowing. :nope:

**Grateful- an *eggplant*- wow**


----------



## Beautifullei2

:happydance: TYPEA :happydance:

I was also meaning to ask but did you gain alot of weight with the injections? I am so afraid of the rapid weight gain.


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - 8 is WONDERFUL!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yeay!!!! I will be praying hard too for your 8 eggies!

Lune - I hope this will be over for you very soon. :hugs: I will keep checking on you! 

Lei - Yes I do remember the Operation Evict Draven! LOL I wonder if we will need an Operation for Jimmy? LOL


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei - I gained 6 pounds. Which wasn't bad compared to the previous months ith more injections! The worst part is the high protein high sodium diet at the end that is supposed to help prevent OHSS. It's very bloating. But I didnt gain as much as I thought I would given all the hormones. 

Thank you guys for caring about my embryos. I worked so hard to get them and now I feel they are dwindling fast! :(.


----------



## Jenna_KA

*Breaking:* My co-worker came to me a week before my BFP too and told me I was pregnant. She'd known I was TTC for a year before hand and the whole time she was optimistic, but had never said anything about her being sure I was pregnant. I laughed at her and said "Thanks, but I don't think so." Sure enough, I was!

Okay, funny story, I've probably told it before but oh well... While TTC during a BD session OH and I were going along as usual. After his "grand finale" OH JUMPS out of bed, puts his hands on his hips, holds his head up high and announces "THAT was the impregnator!!"... Sure enough, it was! Lmao!

*Allika:* I did notice your chart earlier I'm sorry I didn't say anything I did mean to!! It looks AMAZING, great job! I have been stalking it eagerly, just in silence because I've been so tired from training. Keep it up :thumbup:

*Grateful:* It'll fly by up until the last month. Then it's like every day drags by... I was sooo miserable I literally cried every day and prayed to God to just GET HIM OUT lol! Operation Evict Draven didn't even go as planned because I couldn't BD because of the bed rest! A few weeks ago I went back to that thread and searched through until I found the week I delivered and read all my posts. I was sooo uncomfortable it was horrible. But Grateful, don't be scared lol. I had a big baby, I looked like I was having twins. I also had really bad SPD.

*Lune:* I'm so sorry for everything you're going through :hugs: I hope it's over soon... 


AFM: We meet our real estate agent today!!! I'm so excited!!! :happydance: Then down to my cousins for a family sleepover to celebrate their engagement :D


----------



## lune_miel

*TypeA*- These 8 are the strongest, we'll be cheering them on!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oops, and *Luna:* What time is your US today?!


----------



## Allika

TypeA: this is so fascinating! 8 sounds like a promising number! What a miracle it is for people to get pregnant naturally with 1 follicle with a ratio of 8/15, so ~50% fertilization....

When is the transfer?

@Lune: did the bleeding get weaker already? I bled 12 days...and my hcg was back to 0 after 6 wks. Hcg was 15,000+ at 8wks when the hb stopped and then at 2000 when I passed it (around 10wks)...from 2000 to 0 took 6 wks.


----------



## Grateful365

Luna - SO SO SO Excited for your ultrasound today!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jenna - That is SO funny about OH....and even more funny that he was right!!!! :rofl: I'm not too scared as of yet....my biggest fear is that the baby will have a big head and won't come out. My DH has a rather huge head and I have a pretty small frame, so the combo is scary to think about. LOL :haha:

Breaking - I hope your co-worker is right! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, at least you have some kind of "heads up" (excuse the pun lol) about it possibly being a difficult birth. FIL failed to tell me my entire pregnancy that EVERY woman on his side has had to have a c-section for one way or another. He told me while I was in the hospital the day after I had Draven. I said "Thanks for warning me about the family curse!" I would have been able to fit Draven through had his head been straight. He just had it cocked to the side a bit so he wouldn't go any further. We did see a nice portion of his head come through during the 2 hours of pushing, he just wouldn't straighten out. How big was his head in your last US? Any idea if it's running on the larger side yet?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea- Thats not bad at all.. I was thinking like 15lbs lol! I can handle about 5 or so :)


----------



## Allika

@adj36: where are you? Update us!


----------



## luna_19

Allika nice chart! I never had nice rises like that when I was temping

Lune I hope the bleeding stops soon :hugs:

TypeA 8 is awesome! 

Greatful you've made it to the point where the fruit ticker makes no sense, I think you stay an eggplant for several weeks :haha:

Appt is at 9:10 today! I'm nervous :/


----------



## Jenna_KA

Luna, I wish we could know the gender, it's KILLING MEEEE. And you're team yellow so we have a long ways to go :dohh:



Lei, remember piya???
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ng-within-38weeks-baby-vania-birth-story.html


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Luna, I wish we could know the gender, it's KILLING MEEEE. And you're team yellow so we have a long ways to go :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Lei, remember piya???
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ng-within-38weeks-baby-vania-birth-story.html

Awwww her daughter is precious & I love the name she picked out!!! I remember when we first met there was another girl who we always talked to.. I remember she left & was taking like 4 months away or something ... I wonder if she ever came back.. Dang ..now I am going to have to try and remember who it was.


----------



## lune_miel

Allika said:


> @Lune: did the bleeding get weaker already? I bled 12 days...and my hcg was back to 0 after 6 wks. Hcg was 15,000+ at 8wks when the hb stopped and then at 2000 when I passed it (around 10wks)...from 2000 to 0 took 6 wks.

Not really. I took an IC test today and was BFN, I suspect it may be because I didn't m/c until 3 weeks after baby estimated to have stopped growing. I also took BBT and was low. But that's not scientific. Hate waiting!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - at one of my scans a few months ago his head was measuring a week ahead. LOL But at my gender scan in March everything on his head seemed to measure right on...except his brain stem was a week ahead. I like to think thats because he will be very smart. :) But my MIL told me that when DH was born, his head was really big and it tore her pretty bad. THANKS FOR TELLING ME THAT! :dohh:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lune...hugs hope the bleeding ends soon.

Allika..yay to ovulation...woowoo.

Grateful...wow...iv been following your size of baby an little bean is as big as an eggplant now!!!!

Luna - looking forward to hear about your appt!

Jenna...that is funny about DH
..hahaha. My DH also does silly things like that...Makes this journey less difficult. 

Yes I hav heard too thay some ppl h this 6th sense about pregnancy. Altho I have never talked to my waxing lady about ttc ever... so like you I laughed and said uh no :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, wasn't it Mishy or something??? I haven't seen her around I don't know..

Grateful, Dravens head is now in the 90%, I always say its his smart brains ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies!! :hugs:

Shew I had a ton of catching up to you. Thins have been crazy for me the past 24 hours so I have not been able to read up. Here goes!:

*Lei* How's the working out treating you? I've been getting back on the horse too! Not easy but once you get into a routine it gets better right?!

*Ajd* I'm with Allika, update us! Have you still been holding off on testing?

*lilrojo* Any more spotting? Hope you're doing ok!

*Breaking* Still planning on that trip? Decide where to go yet? Maybe your waxing lady is right?!?! Ahhh!! :happydance: Are you going to hold off on testing until your betas?

*Allika* Your chart looks lovely, darling :)

*TypeA* The hard part is over right?!?! This is so exciting, I cannot wait for you to take these next little steps after all you've been through!!! :flower: 8 is a GREAT number!

*Lune* I'm so sorry, friend :hugs: it's just so difficult dealing with that. I'm sure you're just ready to feel normal again. Do you plan on going to the doc if things aren't better by Monday?

*Jenna* You are cracking me up with the "heads up" comment :rofl: too funny! Oh and your DH too "The impregnator" HILARIOUS. :haha: How did the meeting with the realtor go?

*Luna* :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: CANNOT WAIT TO SEE PICTURES and hear all about your appointment!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

*Grateful* Hi :) :flower:

*LDizzy* How are you doing hun?

Ladies please let me know if I've missed anything for you on the front page :) :thumbup:


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: have you decided what to do with this month?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I really havent. Trying to decide if I should take Clomid or not...?

What do you ladies think? I know DH doesn't really care one way or another as far as whether or not I take Clomid...this would be my last cycle.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OH, and I'm on CD3 right now lol.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think I'll probably just go ahead and take this month off again.


----------



## Allika

I say take it! If you can have one month where you are in a relaxed mood it's this one! Do it! But no pressure lady!


----------



## Allika

+ I am selfish and I really want the both of us to be pregnant at the same time!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- Your right!!!! She came back but hasnt been on since December :) I stalked her lol! 

Hopin- Its going really good.. it feels so good to be able to work out again :) I'm not gonna push myself to the limit like last time though.. Today is actually my day off from it... Im just gonna focus on my abs ;-)


----------



## lilrojo

Not much spotting since this last episode.. I started the oral progesterone so hoping it wont come back now.. 

Cant wait to hear about the apt Luna and see some pics :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, wouldn't it be great to be prego at the same time, after everything? :hugs:

Lei, I know what you mean. DH & I did insanity not too long ago. Shew that is a workout girl! One might say it's insane ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Allika, wouldn't it be great to be prego at the same time, after everything? :hugs:
> 
> Lei, I know what you mean. DH & I did insanity not too long ago. Shew that is a workout girl! One might say it's insane ;)

I tried that!! WOW lol! I can only imagine how I looked trying to do it hahha :haha: :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

I too did insanity.. I about died.. lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah me too! LOL! I took before & after pictures though, it was pretty amazing the changes my body went through! I'll have to try and find them somewhere...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Luna updated her journal.. Ladies please go read it.. I dont want to speak on behalf of her.


----------



## luna_19

hey guys, so I guess some of you already read but one of the babies stopped growing at around 6 weeks but the other one is doing great. NT was normal and heart rate was 144bpm. It's sad of course but honestly I'm more relieved than anything, things will be so much easier with just one. Baby was very active and kicking and rolling around, so cute!
 



Attached Files:







20130502_105315.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









20130502_105331.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lune_miel

*Luna *- Bittersweet news :hug:, but

I am so thrilled for you that the one is thriving! :flower:


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika said:


> TypeA: this is so fascinating! 8 sounds like a promising number! What a miracle it is for people to get pregnant naturally with 1 follicle with a ratio of 8/15, so ~50% fertilization....
> 
> When is the transfer?
> 
> @Lune: did the bleeding get weaker already? I bled 12 days...and my hcg was back to 0 after 6 wks. Hcg was 15,000+ at 8wks when the hb stopped and then at 2000 when I passed it (around 10wks)...from 2000 to 0 took 6 wks.

Allika- I thought the EXACT same thing!!! Transfer is Monday at 8am. I get another embryo update on Saturday!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> I really havent. Trying to decide if I should take Clomid or not...?
> 
> What do you ladies think? I know DH doesn't really care one way or another as far as whether or not I take Clomid...this would be my last cycle.

Take it!!!! Lol!!


----------



## ajd36

Luna: Your little plum is looking great! Im sorry to hear about the other baby, but you seem to be staying very optimistic and that is wonderful!

Hopin: I agree and think this may be a very relaxing time to try clomid and NOT stress about it, just see what happens.kinda take the meds and then not monitor your O, just have fun with your hubbie this month :sex: Adoption sounds wonderful and something I have always considered and just like you I would prefer an older child who otherwise gets lost in the system.

Allika, LDizzy and Breaking: keeping my Fx for you ladies &#9786; We have a girl at work who has the 6th sense about pregnancy and secretly I keep praying she asks me :hugs: And congrats on getting hubbie on board with the adoption process, keep us posted on how that goes :happydance:

typeA: Congrats on 8 lovely eggs!! Praying with you that Monday will bring you your sweet bundle of joy!

Lune: Hopefully you are almost done, I know its not fun to go thru this :hugs:

Lilrojo: What dose of oral progesterone are you taking and how often? TMI: but my under area gets so raw and irritated from leaking progesterone and my hemorrhoid and I would love to switch over to an oral med.

Grateful: love the pics of the Jimmys room, so sweet and love that you are already chilling out in there, so peaceful.

Lei: we are all here for you while you get ready to start your process 5lbs isn t too bad! I gained about 3-4 lbs each month with Clomid but it came right off within two weeks.

Jenna: family sleepover sounds like a blast! Have a great weekend &#9786;

AFM: Have I been testing.did I test all week...do I tell them the truth or make myself look strong here?? Okay.I had to test on Wed b/c I had acupuncture and he needs to know for needle size selection.and then today is either CD10 or 11 (not sure when O happened) so of course I did but everything has come back with a no doubt BFN. I decided last night when I got home from work to treat myself to a glass of my favorite red wine to help relax myself :wine: Im thinking this cycle is out because of the whole O timing issue with the IUI and thats okay. Now I can go to Minnesota next week and just enjoy myself there with my friends during the wedding :wedding:


----------



## typeA TTC

I forgot to tell you guys!!! DH said we could transfer 2!!! So that's the plan...unless God has other plans and we only end up with one left at day 5. Praying that's not the case though!!


----------



## Grateful365

Luna - :hugs: about the news of the 2nd baby. But what a BLESSING that the other is doing FABULOUSLY!!!!!!! So happy to hear that. :flower: Thank you for updating us.


----------



## Allika

TGIF Ladies! I am tired! 

How is everyone?

@Hopin: Did you take it last night?


----------



## Beautifullei2

^^^ You could say that AGAIN!!! Im doing my Happy Friday Dance right now :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning everyone!!

Allika, no - I decided to just take another cycle off :) As much as I'm really missing my poas addiction, I promised myself to take a couple of cycles off to let my body fully recover from all the crap it's been through, so I don't want to lose sight of that. Maybe next cycle!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> TGIF Ladies! I am tired!
> 
> How is everyone?

TGIF!!!! I'm super tired too....definately ready for the weekend!:happydance: We are supposed to have decent weather here this weekend which we are SOOOOO overdue and grateful for. Just want to spend the whole weekend outside.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I wish our weather was a little nicer out.. It is May & about 46 degrees outside & so windy! This is NOT how it should feel in Texas right now lol. I was getting used to the high 80's , low 90's weather. Im hoping by the weekend it will warm up. 

Last night I took DD to t-ball practice & when we got home I went to take a shower. There were 3 presents on the counter for me. DH surprised me with new perfume & then it came with 2 extra roll on for my purse, a James Avery charm that represented DD & a stationary set so I could write (I love writting.)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe Lei <3 DH is being so sweet!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey everyone:

AJD-im taking 100mgs and its every day ( I do them at night though) so the same and the suppositories just in the oral form.. I would get terrible YIs from the sup and obviously the spotting.. 

Luna im so sorry to hear about one of your twins.. but I am happy your seem relaxed about it all.. one baby is def easier and everything happens for a reason :hugs:

Hopin: hope your month off goes well and you end with a surprise bfp.. :)

AFM 8 weeks today.. and ready for second tri.. ms has kicked in full force.. but its okay.. oh and it has snowed here again.. over a foot of snow and its snowing today too.. its may and snowing.. not right..


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- so sweet! I saw those pics on your fb and wondered who surprised you with them!!!


----------



## Grateful365

beautifullei2 said:


> last night i took dd to t-ball practice & when we got home i went to take a shower. There were 3 presents on the counter for me. Dh surprised me with new perfume & then it came with 2 extra roll on for my purse, a james avery charm that represented dd & a stationary set so i could write (i love writting.)


<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes they were from him! He wrote a huge note on the mirrow (in my lipstick smh) lol about how much he loved me! I thought it was very sweet & totally a surprise to me :)


----------



## lilrojo

Aww lei.. that is so cute... what a great dh you have.. the little things are so sweet like that..

Well don't have much of a true bump yet lol but here is me at 8 weeks today.. 

and if anyone wants to add me of fb message me :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0817.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beautifullei2

So this is what my month looks like! Ugh helpppp lol!
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Grateful365

Lilrojo - Awww! Cute pic!!!!!!!

Lei - Oh my BUSY!!!! :wacko: Thats gonna make time fly...super excited for all this.


----------



## lilrojo

Wow grateful.. 100 days..


----------



## Grateful365

lilrojo said:


> Wow grateful.. 100 days..

It's pure craziness!! :wacko:


----------



## Jenna_KA

*Hopin:* I think it'll be really good for you to take this second month off. As hard as it is your body is probably pooped and needs just another month to reboot. 

*Lei:* I'm SO happy DH is coming back around to you, that was so sweet of him <3 He sounds like such a sweet guy I would have been so upset if you two weren't able to mend things. What nice gifts :) HOLY MOLY you're packed this month!!!

*Lilrojo:* Just give it a couple more weeks and you'll have a true bump :) Good start to a mini one though!

*AFM:* Our little sleepover was a blast. Stayed up WAYYY later than I wanted to! Got a small start on the wedding plans, shared a bottle of champagne, and got to see Tanner (my cousin's 3 year old) and boyyy has he grown in 3 months! He's been going to daycare so now his vocabulary has just exploded! He's always wanting to help with Draven and telling me he loves him over and over and giving him kisses. He's such a doll. They're all coming over here again tomorrow so we can make burgers (mmm). I start my real schedule tomorrow! First day on the field by myself and the weather will be in the 80's it's going to be GORGEOUS.
 



Attached Files:







375143_538306842877909_2102529474_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jenna_KA

AHHHH!!!! AF just flew in for the first time in over a year!!! My last visit from her was April 13, 2012. Ugghh just wonderful. I redress my sister about it and she responds "Welcome back." Lmao!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Jenna... happy your sleepover went so well.. good luck for your first day alone :) and what a cute pic.. and boo to af


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm still around just reading what everyone else has to say. It's been crazy on this thread lately. Hoping that it settles down with a lot of happy and healthy nine months in the near future. My testing date is gonna be the the 19th if I can hold out til then!
In thinking with this weather I'm gonna take my oldest and two of his friends to the drive in tonight! :) I think I'm more excited than them!!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck in your first day Jenna :)

I had my Dr appointment today, nothing exciting. He said baby is doing really well and remains of other one won't cause any problems so we are just continuing on.


----------



## Allika

Any change adj?


----------



## typeA TTC

Got my report on my embie babies! As of yesterday morning all 8 were still growing like they should and made it to day 3. Next report I will get is on Monday right before the transfer. 

Praying my embie babies make it up day 5. 

Here's something I found interesting. On day 5 they will grade them....put the best two back and then freeze the rest. However they won't freeze all the embryos if they are not graded a certain grade or better. So even though we may have a few left over. They may not be frozen because their grade is such that they wouldn't make it through the freeze process.


----------



## lune_miel

Went to the Dr Friday, hcg is at 8, so maybe it will only be a few days to hit 0. But the bleeding is still full force, 2 weeks after. :growlmad: But the scan was clear. I just want to get back to a cycle and charting!


----------



## ajd36

Thanks for checking Allika :)

Another negative today so I stopped the progesterone.

Gearing up for the next cycle, switching over to Femara this month as I over responded on the Clomid.

Best of luck to all the other May testers!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg TypeA that's great you're so close!!! I'm just so excited for youuuu!!

Lune that's good that your HCG is almost 0, but that stupid bleeding needs to go away!! It hasn't lightened up at all??

Ajd, booooooo BFN! Maybe the new switch in the meds will be just what you need!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo typea! 

So I know I shouldn't be negative but it really is just upsetting. My best friend for 13 years calls me yesterday saying she's been SL tired & took a pregnancy test & it was positive. She didn't trust it because it was old so I had some so she came & took one... Boom pregnant! I mean why??? She has a 9 year old son & her daughter will be 2 in august. Her daughters dad and her havent been in a very stablw relationship & are constantly on again off again. I jusy dont get it. Although im happy for her its frustrating cause she still lives with her mom & has not mamaged to grow up & get her life in order.


----------



## luna_19

great news typeA! :)

lune it's good your hcg is almost at zero, I really hope the bleeding stops soon :hugs:

lei don't even get me started on people like your friend, it's so frustrating that the ones that don't seem to have their life in order are the ones who don't struggle at all to get pregnant :hugs:

sorry for the bfn adj :hugs:


----------



## jeffers1

Hi all can someone please help me......

Here is my problem............

I am on day 11 of a 2 day embryo transfer and this morning after intercourse I bled well when I say bled after going to the loo to hmmmm sort myself out it was bright red when I wiped and in the toilet.
I have had no period pain no signs nothing
I had to go into hospital on sunday night (28th) with ovarian hyper stimulation (think that's what its called) and had to stay in until Tuesday I was still positive up until this morning, I am on protesgeon injections once a day and prognova tablets twice a day I am ment to test this Wednesday has anyone else experienced this and still had a positive result?
Ive been running to the loo all day and have had nothing else since this morning.

any comments would be greatful


----------



## Allika

bleeding or spotting can be very normal after IC during pregnancy! The cervix is very sensitive and there is a lot going on down there right now so it might be coming from that! Don't stress yourself, try to relax! Wednesday is right around the corner....


----------



## jeffers1

Thank-you for ur reply ive been so worried all day im just hoping and preying its all still a good sign rather than bad x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning sweet ladies!! Hope everyone had a fabulous weekend! <3

*lilrojo* Are you feeling any better or is MS still in full force?! Cute starter bump, btw :D

*Jenna* How's the new schedule going?! Does it feel weird to have AF again? I bet it does!! So now you can start TTC again, right?! :haha: That picture is adorable, so sweet!

*LDizzy* How was the drive in movie? And I'll get your test date down! Woot woot!

*Luna* I'm glad your baby is doing really well, and that the remains won't cause problems, are you still doing ok with all of this? I'm sure it's not easy. Props to you for being able to remain so positive and focus on your healthy little one. :hugs: :flower:

*TypeA* This is so exciting!!!! So the transfer is today right?! We should have more info then right?

*Lune* SO sorry you're still bleeding :( It's just miserable and I'm sure you just want to feel normal again. Will you go back for a follow up this week?

*ajd* Sorry about the bfn's :( Not cool. I'm interested to see how you respond to the Femara vs. Clomid. I'm considering suggsting Femara to my OB if the last round of Clomid doesn't do the trick. We'll see.

*Lei* :hugs: I know it's difficult to see others around you getting bfp's when you've been trying so hard for so long. Was she trying or was this an oopsie? Or is this an attempt to fix her rocky relationship?
Sometimes this process brings out the worst in us, my sisters baby shower was yesterday, and we were supposed to be just a month and a half apart in our delivery dates. So it's still hard for me, to think that I would be having a baby in about 3 months from now. And then I feel selfish for thinking about that when I should just be happy for those around me.

*Jeffers* Sorry I'm not very familiar with your situation but only 2 more days until you can test! FX'd for you hun :)

*Breaking* How are you feeling doll? You still have your betas this week? Have you caved and tested at all?

*Allika* Doing any symptom spotting yet?

*Grateful* Speaking of baby showers, when is yours?!

Still have momof1 heavy on my mind... 

The weekend flew by for me, but it was fun. My moms birthday was saturday so we celebrated that, she was excited to blow candles out, we haven't done that for her in a while. AF is gone today finally so I'm looking forward to a little hanky panky with DH tonight ohh la la ;) :haha:
If I missed anyone let me know how you're doing and give me dates, we're looking pretty low on info on our front page!! Thanks :)


----------



## Allika

I always symptom spot! But at 7 DPO it's way too early! I did take a nap yesterday and I do have some twinges but nothing that I would recognize if I weren't looking for it! I still need to write a recap of the adoption event we went to yesterday!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

It was for sure an oopsie! I think the thing that got me more upset was because she was like... Im not going to tell him for a few more days because I want to enjoy my weekend & get drunk.. I was like wtf woman??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh my gosh. That's incredibly disturbing. And a true slap in the face to all of us TTC or experiencing loss. Shame on her.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Oh my gosh. That's incredibly disturbing. And a true slap in the face to all of us TTC or experiencing loss. Shame on her.

Oh trust me I know!!! 
I love my best friend to death but its just frustrating that she still lives with her mom and relies on her to always watch the kids. 

DH & I had a great weekend spent with family.. We got to talking about thought about trying IUI in June :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm so glad things are looking so much better for you and DH! <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> I'm so glad things are looking so much better for you and DH! <3

You and me both! We still have alot of things to work out but he really is putting in so much more of an effort & I am so thankful. On saturday my sister in law had a surprise birthday dinner for my brother & they had a d.j... DH & I danced the night away and we had so much fun. I just pray things continue to go smoothly for us.


----------



## lilrojo

HI everyone... 

Hope you all had a great weekend.. :)

Mine was spent out and about, and dh and I went out for a nice day together yesterday while my mom watched the kids.. :) Our weather is finally warming up so should be able to be outside again today :)

Yes I def still have MS its the worst in the mornings and around supper time.. 

Really hope your all doing well.. 

Lei:sorry to hear about what your friend is doing how anyone could even want to drink when they KNOW they are pregnant is just so wrong.. 

AJD:sorry about the BFN, hope femara does the trick

Lune: its good your levels are dropping hope the bleeding stops soon.. 

Luna:hope your well.. 

Grateful-hope your doing well as well

Breaking: how are you doing sweetie.. have you tested yet

TypeA:that is great news :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

*grateful!!! *
*happy birthday hun! *


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Woohooo! Happy Birthday! :) :cake: :happydance: :dance::headspin::fool::wohoo:\\:D/


----------



## typeA TTC

Happy birthday grateful!!

Just got back from my transfer! They put in the best 2 - 4AA grade and then we have 4 frosties!!! I can't believe it. There are two that aren't freeze worthy yet so they will let those two grow until tomorrow and see if they will make it. If they do we will have 6 frosties! I cannot believe we may have a 100% stats on the ones that made it from fertilization to transfer. The embryologist said we definitely helped their statistics!

Now to take it easy the rest of the day!! Thank you ladies for all your support!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Type A, forgive me for not being too familiar, but does this mean you test next week? Omg omg omg I'm so excited....!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Happy birthday grateful!!
> 
> Just got back from my transfer! They put in the best 2 - 4AA grade and then we have 4 frosties!!! I can't believe it. There are two that aren't freeze worthy yet so they will let those two grow until tomorrow and see if they will make it. If they do we will have 6 frosties! I cannot believe we may have a 100% stats on the ones that made it from fertilization to transfer. The embryologist said we definitely helped their statistics!
> 
> Now to take it easy the rest of the day!! Thank you ladies for all your support!


Wahoo :happydance::happydance::happydance::juggle: :wohoo: :loopy: :loopy:


----------



## typeA TTC

Yes ma'am!! Next Wednesday is my beta!!

Ladies, I spoke to my friend who is a photog for Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep for momof1 and I have a lot of details. I'm on my phone now but when I can get on my iPad ill let you know what I found out!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhh!!!! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad things are looking so much better for you and DH! <3
> 
> You and me both! We still have alot of things to work out but he really is putting in so much more of an effort & I am so thankful. On saturday my sister in law had a surprise birthday dinner for my brother & they had a d.j... DH & I danced the night away and we had so much fun. I just pray things continue to go smoothly for us.Click to expand...

That's great news Lei....I'm glad things are going in a good direction. One day at a time!


----------



## Grateful365

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes ladies! I am feeling very blessed today in life. :flower:

TypeA - Super super excited and so happy to hear you have 4 frosties! Wow! And possibly 2 more! Thats wonderful. I cannot wait until your beta next Wednesday! :happydance: Take it easy the next few days :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

*TypeA-* Fantastic news! Have everything X'd for you! :thumbup:

Update- {TMI} passed a chunk and now bleeding is slowed. I am vindicated but maybe they couldn't see it on the scan as it was on my cervix. :happydance:

Happy Bday *Grateful* :cake:

I need to go to the front page to see who's testing??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow...always so much catching up to do :blush:

Lune...hope you're doing ok...now that's passed bleeding will hopefully be over soon.

Grateful...happy happy bday Hun :cake:

Lei....so happy to hear how close you and OH are...love a night of dancing :happydance:

TypeA...wow everything sounds great with your transfer and frosties...woohoo...now rest up and let's see a bfp next week. It's crazy how its only a 1ww with transfer :thumbup:

Rojo...how are you doing Hun? Date night with DH is always great!

Allika...any urge to test yet? We are cycle twins again ...:happydance:

Hoping...woohoo to hanky panky with DH :sex: Glad to see you came to do what's best for you right now and take a break from the meds...it's tough decision to make!

Ajd...sorry about the bfns :hugs: I'm glad you have an upcoming trip to look forward to :)

Jenna...how's the new work schedule?! 

Wow...that was long overdue...lol

AFM...I know I have been MIA more then I was last month but after the bfn last cycle it hit me hard and I have been doing my best to keep busy! But I do keep up with the posting here....so I'm not too far away.

I feel much more lighter and free this cycle ...and it's keeping me sane :)

I am now 7dpo....and may11 is when my last progesterone supp runs out so I've got to go in for bloodwork by may11. I always POAs before bloodwork bc I hate dreading the nurses call all day and not knowing if I should prep myself for a bfn. I'm going to hold off testing as long as I can....I tend to break by cd9/10 depending on how busy I am....to keep my mind off it.

Also...I wanted to add that I'm seeing a Chinese medicine dr for acupuncture and she is also giving me herbal teas. I had an acu appt 1 hr before my 1 of 2 IUIs and what a diff it made, she said that the acu will relax the uterus. And it did...I had no cramping during the IUI nor did I have any cramping that day or the next day with the 2nd iui ...this was completely different t from last cycle!

I know that nothing is a magic cure for fertility issues...and even if it takes more cycles to get a bfp I know I will continue with the acu treatment. I find it so relaxing and she is so supportive to this process.

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## luna_19

Happy birthday grateful :)

Good luck to everyone getting ready to test :)

I'm doing fine. I decided to take one day to be sad then go back to being happy about our little bean and it seems to have worked :)


----------



## Allika

I caved today and tested at 7 DPO. positive....so its still the trigger shot...I am 8 days past trigger shot. I wont test tomorrow...maybe the day after to see if the trigger is out!

On a different note the adoption event was inspiring. Its not an option for us right now due to our age and time we have been trying (we will give it at least another year) but there were so many happy families.

My favorite was a woman with two children (2 yr old adopted son and 1 yr old biological daugther) they tried conceiving for 6years...then adopted.

She said if she could go back in time to all the times she took negative tests and cried after failed IUI and such and would show herself then the kind of family she has now she wouldnt have cried because she only sees now it was all meant to be. She said the following and I thought it was so beautiful...

If you want to be a mom, you will be a mom! Some children come from your belly, some children come from other bellies but once your heart connects to theirs, they are yours, meant to be! She said 
"you will be a mom, just see in the next years in which way it will unfold. The beginning and the end are written....now its about what you decide to write on the pages in between"

We will be moms. All of us...!

Of course I cried....lol and thanked her for her words!


----------



## Jenna_KA

My new work schedule is great!! Worked the weekend and got off at noon so I still had all day to play in the sun with my sister, OH, and Draven. The neighbors below us have 2 kids (2 or 3 and 4 or 5 I can't remember) and they have a little "splash table" just big enough to put Dravens little booty in when its hot and they invited us to play it was really nice. Now I'm off until Saturday :) 
Lol yes its definitely weird having AF after almost a year but surprisingly I got used to it again fast! Hahaha definitely not TTC again yet! Give me 3 years and I'll take my IUD out :) Hopefully we'll all still be friends :hugs:

TypeA!!! This could be it, girl!! The odds are SO in your favor I am STOKED!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, those are beautiful words so very well spoken. And we all ARE moms. Whether our babies are born, still in bellies, or still waiting for the miracle of creation. We're all still moms because being a mommy comes from your heart. Even if your baby isn't in your arms or your belly yet doesn't mean its not in your heart.


----------



## ajd36

Grateful: Happy Birthday sweetie! You do have a lot to be happy for this year and we are all so happy for you :hugs:

Allika: such an wonderfully heart story, really helps to keep things in perspective for us..we ARE all moms already.I agree whole heartily with that mantra. Few more days to testyou can do it!!

Jenna: Sounds like you are going to have yourself a wonderful summer with your family, so happy you found a great job that will allow that to work for you guys!

Hopin: Woot Woot!! Fun times in the bedroom hehe :sex:

Luna: Are you planning on finding out the sex of the baby and when??

Breaking: I understand how hard things were for you last month, walked that some path myself with everything just perfect and very high hopes, it was hard to get the BFN. This month was earier overall, I am starting to get more relax with each cycle and it takes some of the stress off for the whole process.
I also do the acupuncture and I really enjoy my time just relaxing. I found it also really helped with the ovulation pains when I had 9 follies two months ago. I was bursting with pain and within one hr from my apt all the pain was gone &#9786; They also say it increased your chances around 20% :happydance:

TypeA: such wonderful news on your little eggies!! Great numbers on grade and quantity!!! Sending you lots of baby sticky dust and praying for you guys. We all have a very good feeling about this one!

Lune: hopefully that one last big passing will be the end of everything and you can have some time to let your body rest some now. Hopefully some more beautiful weather is coming your way and some nice warming sunshine is a great way to warm the soul &#9786;

Rojo: what degree are you working towards?

Lei: I am so thankful for the woman we have right here in our group. We know how hard this whole process can be on us emotionally and we help each other more than anyone could have asked for. Recently a friend on FB posted that they were pregnant! At 8 weeks, and now every single posting she does is all about being pregnant again. I dont think a lot of our friends realize just how emotionally challenging this whole process can be for some people as they simply became pregnant with H&H 9mon pregnancies without complications.

AFM: I started to spot today and got very crampy so I know AF should be here in full force tomorrow.just in time for my 8am flight out for the wedding. I am in the process of deciding my Femara schedule and estimated IUI dates now. Most likely I will be doing my Follie Check US on May 16th.

Wanted to give you all a heads up!! I am leaving tomorrow morning to Minnesota and will be gone through Sunday. I will probably still read through the thread every morning but may only respond a little here and thereso no sending out the police squad if it looks like I am MIA for 4-5days :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Thinking of Momof1 a lot again today. I pray she is finding some peace in her heart.


----------



## lilrojo

AJD: the weather has finally warmed up here so you shouldn't need a winter coat lol.. :) I am going for ultrasonography :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Ok ladies. I spoke to my friend who is a photog for NILMDTS. Here's the details. The hospital is the one that contacts the organization to have them come to the hospital to take the pictures. So she suggested we find out the hospital that she would be going t and make sure they know about the organization. One mom of 1 comes in the hospital will contact the organization and then page several photogs who are always on standby to do this. The photogs go when they are told (like the baby will be born at 3 so be here then). They go and take pictures then give the family a CD of the pictures for free. Everything is free. Nothing costs the family anything. 

I think the next step is to find out the hospital and make sure they know about NILMDTS and if not, get the org in touch with the hospital. Then make sure there is a NILMDTS photog in her specific area.


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJD: Thanks for the heads up! You know how we all get around here :haha: We're such worry-warts :dohh: It's the motherly instinct in all of us I think. Well have fun at the wedding!! I love weddings they're always so fun.

TypeA: That's sweet that they do it all for free, what a wonderful organization they've put together. I wish momof1 would come check in again soon so we can tell her about what we want to do for her and get this all started... I hope she's doing okay, this must be so hard.


AFM: We put Draven in the crib last night!! Last time we tried that he was only like 6 weeks old or 2 months or something like that and we both hated it because we missed him (even though we were asleep). Now that he's almost 4 months we tried again and it wasn't that bad! I kind of liked it :) I didn't have to "whisper laugh" while I watched Bill Cosby before bed and it was kind of fun when he woke up to get to go in there, turn on the light, and see his little smile from the crib. I think if the next few nights go this well we'll take down the pack n play finally! Also, we're meeting our mortgage adviser today to get this started so we know how much we can get approved for. Woot!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* Good point, we are a little obsessive over our ladies on here :haha: just bc we love each other!!

*TypeA* I think that's wonderful. Just wonderful. If it's something momof1 is interested in then that's great. We will have to wait until she is ready to come back here and see what she thinks! 

*Jenna* So glad to hear it's going well with Draven in the crib! I hope he continues to do well for you there!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*lune* :hugs: Hope it's all over soon for you <3

*Luna* You are one strong woman!! :flower:

*Breaking* Sounds like a good plan to kind of keep yourself busy. Always helped me!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Holy COW!!! I have been so busy at work!!! I need to catch up on here for sure!


----------



## lune_miel

lilrojo said:


> AJD: the weather has finally warmed up here so you shouldn't need a winter coat lol.. :) I am going for ultrasonography :)

That is so weird, after my latest U/S I was just wondering what kind of career that would be and just looked online at programs! I graduated from college 10 yrs ago now but maybe a change would be in order. They sure pay handsomely and you only need a certificate! Good luck!


----------



## typeA TTC

Well it's official. We have 5 to freeze! So 7 of the 8 fertilized were either transferred or frozen with great to excellent grades! Yesterday we knew 4 were going to be frozen but there were two more they were watching for one more day. Of those two, one made it to freeze and one stalled out and stopping growing. I'm so pleased to ave 5 more waiting. Praying for my BFP this cycle AND that we have at least 3 BFPs on ths thread ths month! No pressure ladies!!

My beta is Wednesday but I think I will test on Sunday or Monday with a FRER just to see! I cannot resist POAS!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay TypeA~!!~


----------



## Beautifullei2

TypeA- I am so freaking thrilled this is all working out for you!! I just know you with finally get your :bfp: hun!! Ahhhhh 2 more days before my injections :happydance:

I can only imagine how the recipient is feeling since we are only a few weeks away from the ER


----------



## Allika

Gosh I hope this is it for you TypeA. Did you get a trigger shot or sth? I read of some people getting hcg with IVF...


----------



## luna_19

Can't wait to gear your good news typeA :)

Adj we're team yellow :) hubby is convinced it's a boy because the ultrasound lady kept saying him :haha:


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- I did a trigger (pregnyl) of which my amazing pharmacy did not send me a. Syringe or needle. But anywho...after a call to the emergency dr I finally took it. Originally I wasn't going to take the trigger if my estrogen was too high. But then my estrogen was fine so they let me do a 5000 unit trigger on Monday night at 8pm with retreival on Wednesday at 8am (just like an IUI). 

Lei- I bet they are so excited!! Probably counting down the days and minutes!!!

Another poll- would you donate your frozen embryo if you had all the children you wanted or could afford? I would really like to do this, but DH not so much. It makes me sad and I'm basically going to use all 5 embryos because I don't personally believe in discarding them and since DH says no donating, that's all I'm left with. 

Now I was fully prepared to donate my eggs but I'm too old (have to be below 30 at my clinic). Embryos they allow to be donated as long as your under 35. 

Another interesting tidbit...I asked how long we could freeze the eggs for. He said until I'm 50!!! Wowzers!


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- you think the trigger is out of my system by now? I took it last Monday so 8 days ago? I'm thinking so right?


----------



## Allika

Thats why I was asking :) they usually say 1 day for 1,000 units....

I would donate because I think it's a great gift and better to discard them. But that's a question for when you are done with your family building!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Agreed! I would wait until you decide you are done with having kids just in case. :) eeeekk I'm all excited for you Hun!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I would donate if I was all done with babies. I'd feel like I'm throwing a potential life away that could make another family complete.


----------



## ajd36

I agree with everything the girls said above and would donate if I could but not an option for me with my age or using sperm bank swimmers!

I tested out my trigger (10,000 units) 6/7 days after I took it, so 4dpo I think....

AFM: Yesterday I had Bad AF cramps with just minimal spotting and my boobs didn't hurt at all.... both are Very unusual for me the day prior to starting. Woke up to full flow today.

Action Plan: taking Femara 5mg PO QHS x5 days starting tomorrow: Cd 2-6. Have my follie check US for 5/16 (CD10) with an estimated IUI 5/18 (CD 12) if follie okay and with trigger shot. If not ready, IUI will be 5/20 (cd14). It is always so hard for me as I "like to ovulate" on the weekends.

Hopin: can you please update my plans on Page 1

And my trip to Minnesota has been great so far! I lost my cell phone at the airport and after running all around and through security 3 times... the TSA agents finally were able to tell me the Police had it!! Thank goonie I get to the airport 2hrs before departure as I soooooo needed it today :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Morning ladies!!!!* Hope everyone is well.

*Allika* try try try to hold off on testing! Only 8 DPO so if you do break down and test don't let the bfn get you down :)

*Breaking* Still holding strong?

*Lei* Tomorrow really starts the process for you with your u/s, right?!

*TypeA* Is DH just weirded out about someone else having your eggie? Maybe you will end up using all of them yourslef, you never know! But I'm with the others, if you don't, I'd donate them.

*ajd* I got you :) Glad your trip is going well!!

Has anyone heard from Angie? I haven't seen her on here since she got enough donations for IVF so I was just wondreing, did she move forward with that?


----------



## Allika

i am 9 DPO friend!!!!

And its still positive stupid trigger!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> i am 9 DPO friend!!!!
> 
> And its still positive stupid trigger!!!!

Allika - I can't click on your chart anymore to make it bigger :( But I like the higher temps...looking good! :winkwink:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- Yes mam' :happydance:


----------



## Allika

@Grateful, fixed! Its now working. I also uploaded the picture from today. there is still a little bit of a shade there. Maybe tomorrow it will be blank blank or it wont be at all! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ajd, what a pain in the butt with your phone! You're sooo lucky you found it and it didn't get swiped and stolen! 

Hopin, she's just hanging out for now. Her donors are on vacation or something like that so she can't start the process until they get back. I can't remember if she said May or June.


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- what was your dosage of HCG?

Hopin- DH is freaked out that our child would be running around our there somewhere. But we will see. We may need to use all of them to get 1 BFP


----------



## lilrojo

Hey everyone.. 

Hope your all well.. 

Allika hope its a nice bfp tomorrow :)

I have my fxed for you all to get bfps this wonderful month of may.. :)


----------



## Allika

The 250 ovidrel, so i think 10,000 units and I took it last Sunday around noon.


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- just about right to be out of your system. Sounds like you are right on the 1000 a day leaves your system!!! When are you testing next?


----------



## Allika

Big white blank BFN.....grrrrr


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* Sorry hun :hugs: it's still early though!! Keep your head up. :flower:

*Breaking* Have you tested?

*Lei* Excited for you today :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, that's good because now you know the trigger is out! Your chart is looking great :)


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - Your only 10 dpo so NO WORRIES (and you know the trigger is out now!) :thumbup:

Lei - Good luck today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

^^ thank you :)


----------



## lilrojo

Allika... Your chart is looking awesome.. your not out yet for sure :)

Lei good luck today..

HOpe everyone is doing well.. I am tired.. lol good news I found the hb last night with my Doppler :) 2 weeks to my next us


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

Allika- Doll your chart still looks great! Good thing is the trigger is out of your system :) Wait a few days & start re-testing! <3


----------



## Allika

Thanks Ladies! I read online that the Progesterone that is released after ovulation is the reason for the temperature to be up. Since I am on progesterone supplements it probably doesn't mean anything then with my temperature still up.

I am so tired of TTCing :( it's no fun anymore. I don't rember when we BDed for fun the last time....and this constant getting all your hopes up in the 2 we just to be crushed again is just too much...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika said:


> Thanks Ladies! I read online that the Progesterone that is released after ovulation is the reason for the temperature to be up. Since I am on progesterone supplements it probably doesn't mean anything then with my temperature still up.
> 
> I am so tired of TTCing :( it's no fun anymore. I don't rember when we BDed for fun the last time....and this constant getting all your hopes up in the 2 we just to be crushed again is just too much...

Oh hun :flower: believe me when we all say.. we know _exactly_ how you feel! Just keep reminding yourself of the positive that will come from it at the end. Keep your head up hun & know we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow this thread has been SUPER quiet today!! What's up ladies?!?!

Allika, I totally agree with you. I honestly don't know when I'm going to have the energy to TTC again! It's been nice just not stressing over all of it. :hugs: Hang in there, it'll all be worth it, for all of us, in the end - I just KNOW it. <3


----------



## lune_miel

*Allika*- It WILL happen for you, I know how hard it is to stay positive. But you have several days yet to poas!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone....wows what a long day...I'm glad tomorrow is Friday...TGIF!!!!

I think I am 10/11 dpo today and I haven't tested...(I know I'm shocked) ...I've just been so busy at work that I haven't had time to even think about ttc...but honestly it's SO nice to feel like that......anyhow I don't feel a thing ...sp pretty much feel out. HA ...just as I typed that I felt a twinge...our bodies love playing games!


----------



## ajd36

Allika: Sending you some big hugs. When the time is right it will happen for you... But just like the lottery, you can't win if you don't play! So I say enjoy your time with hubby and maybe do something special for each other :)

Breaking and Grateful: I am inspired by you both and have promised myself that I am going to try my hardest NOT to test this month... Let's see how well I can do that! The first IUI I never tested until the end because I thought my IB was my AF starting and then it was just do wonderful to only get one test result... Praying for my miracle

All the wedding things have been coming along great!! I have been staying with the bride and groom since Tuesday and we haven't stopped! Will share some stories from my trip next week :) I am just so happy I was able to make it out here and celebrate with them! My dress alterations rocked!! She took off 6-8 dress sizes lol


----------



## jeffers1

Hi there 

This is just a quick question I was just wondering if any of you have had a failed ivf attempt and if so how soon after does AF arrive??

Thank-you


----------



## Allika

TGIF! Excited for your wedding ajd! Weddings are also great places to fall in love!!! ;)

Who wants to squint with me?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Ajd* So glad the alterations worked & that you're letting loose and having fun! Enjoy it!

*Allika* I have major line eye but I swear I see something there, I mean I'd probably put money on it!!! When did you take this and you're certain the last one was completely stark white?! I so so so hope this is it for you!!! <3

*Lei* When are you doing your injection? Excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

P.S. Allika your temps are looking fab!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I already did it!! I did it right when I woke up & had planned to record it but having DH stand there watching me like a hawk made me nervous! SOOOOOO I did it alone & It was a piece of cake :) My skin got a bit red after & kind of itchy but its fine now :) 

Dh let me practice on him last night lmao :rofl:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wooo hoooo Lei like a boss! I don't think I'd handle that quite as well but then again I'm not a huge fan of needles so props to you!


----------



## Allika

Haha Hopin! I can always count on you to back up my fantasy because I see something too and so does the husband! And I swear the one I took yesterday was blank blank.... 

The last BFP I got was at 13DPO......today is 11! I do have some symptoms....please please let this be it!


----------



## Allika

Proud of you Lei! Good job! Next super nurse lives in Austin, Tx! Woot woot


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika I have gone back and looked at it at least 10 times. I see it. FX'd for you that it gets darker & darker! 
When will you be testing again?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin neither is DH which is why I was surprised he let me poke him instead of him poking me.. (no pun intended) :rofl:

Allika- I see a hint of something when I zoom into the picture! I have my FXED for you hun!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LEI~~~ bahahahahaah :rofl: :haha: :sex: :bunny: :holly:


----------



## LDizzy30

How do I post a pic? I took a test and I see more of a line than I've ever seen before. But I don't know might just be extra hopeful this month with the iui...


----------



## Beautifullei2

LDizzy30 said:


> How do I post a pic? I took a test and I see more of a line than I've ever seen before. But I don't know might just be extra hopeful this month with the iui...

save it to your computer and put it on as an attachment..if your on your cell you can email it to me & I can upload it for you :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Lei-What's you email, or where would I find it?


----------



## Beautifullei2

LDizzy30 said:


> Lei-What's you email, or where would I find it?

if your on our computer just save it to your pictures & then click on the paper click when you are replying to thread... it should let you browse your computer... if not its [email protected]


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Woot!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LDizzy* I didn't have you testing until the 19th?!?!?!?


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - Yeay!!! Glad you got through that with ease - nice of DH to let you practise on him LOL!!

Breaking - Hope you get a nice surprise when you do test....nothing better than waiting and the first line you see is a nice dark one. :winkwink:

Ajd - It is fun to test early in anticipation, but some months I think its just nice to wait, let your body do its thing, not stress about it, and get a surprise of a nice dark line when you finally do test. 

Allika - I tend to get line eye too, I think I see something...and can't wait to see what happens in the next few days. I am really rooting for you over here - and you already know you can get pregnant, so...........:happydance:

Hopin - Is your kitchen project totally complete yet? Picture picture! 

AFM: I am very patiently waiting over here to celebrate our next BFP...they make me so HAPPY. :flower: Well worth the wait ladies when you finally get that dark line...try not to feel too discouraged even though I know how seeing ONE line every month feels. 4 years later....I finally got it...best feeling in the world and definately worth the agony and hard emotions of TTC. I spent many days an emotional mess thinking I wasn't able to have any children and wondered what was wrong with me...doctors never found anything particularly 'wrong'. It happens when it is meant to happen whether we like it or not. Looking back...I'm happy I am finally having a baby at this time in my life (I'm 34) - I am more financially stable, have a better home, and think I am just a little bit wiser than I was a few years ago...which I think will only benefit my baby more. I am now more grateful for this child than I would have been capable of being if I had conceived 4 years ago when we first tried. So things happen for a reason....just a positive thought I wanted to share with you all today. I know its a hard road.:hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei LMAO!!!! :rofl: I love a good pun haha. I jumped out of bed this morning and ran to check to see if you did it :) I'm glad it went well! And DH is a trooper for letting you poke him first. It's not the pokes that bother me when I get shots, but the medicine going in always hurts :( 

Allika, I may have major line eye also but I swear I see something too! Oooh I can't wait for tomorrow morning to see your test again I've got my FX!!

LDizzy, anxiously waiting to see yours :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin4ABump said:


> *LDizzy* I didn't have you testing until the 19th?!?!?!?

I tested a little early...I'm a closet poas-aholic. :)
I just used a cheapie test. It's my first iui I and its been 10 days since I did the iui so I thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## Allika

here is a slightly better pic.

LDIZZY I WANT TO SEE!!!!! NOW!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







betterpic.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Grateful365

LDizzy30 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> *LDizzy* I didn't have you testing until the 19th?!?!?!?
> 
> I tested a little early...I'm a closet poas-aholic. :)
> I just used a cheapie test. It's my first iui I and its been 10 days since I did the iui so I thought I'd give it a go.Click to expand...

Another closet poas-aholics?! NO WAY! :haha: I think we ALL are LOL!!!

Can't wait to see a pic LDizzy!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*ldizzy's test *
 



Attached Files:







image (1).jpeg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Allika

Not sure I read this right but I do see a shadow about a pinky finger distance from the red line....


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy - I see a line....right where the line of the blanket crosses the test. :happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see you and Allika's tests again tomorrow!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Lol yeah I lined up where the test line and the second line should be. I was hoping that others would possibly see what I think I see!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Thank you for uploading the pic for me lei!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think I see it LDizzy! Oooh we have 2 in the running can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!


I'm sitting on the couch right now pumping with Draven next to me... And we've both had the hiccups for the last 5 minutes and going! Bahhh we sound like drunk sailors out here lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMg OMg OMg! *LDizzy* & *Allika* I'm so excited and hopeful for you both!! Just what we need right now is a couple of BFP's for May!!! FX'd for both of you!!!!!


----------



## lune_miel

We want 2+ :bfp:s for MAY! I do see the lines on your tests Allika and LDizzy!


----------



## Beautifullei2

No problem hun!!! I have my fxed for both of you all that they get darker :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Oooh Allika and LDizzy.. I think I see lines on both of your tests.. fxed the next test is even darker.. :)

My big news my baby is a fetus now.. ;) so it says!


----------



## Grateful365

Congrats Lilrojo!!!!!! Your moving right along!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Grateful.. as are you.. almost 3rd tri :) I will feel loads better after my next us.. less than 2 weeks to go


----------



## LDizzy30

Lilrojo- Yay fetus!!!


----------



## Grateful365

lilrojo said:


> Thanks Grateful.. as are you.. almost 3rd tri :) I will feel loads better after my next us.. less than 2 weeks to go

I know its hard waiting....two weeks isn't bad at all though! Can't wait:flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Not sure if anyone can help BUT... yesterday when I went the nurse told me even after the egg retrieval to abstain from BD... She didnt say why though?? Anyone know?


----------



## typeA TTC

I was told not to BD too. My thought is risk of irritation and infection. My ovaries got so big and after ER they need time to shrink down to size and heal. Also the dr has put a needle thought the wall of your uterus (or vagina) so those need time to heal too!

We were told not to BD between ER and the pregnancy test....14 days.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

YAY *lilrojo*!!!

Lei wish I could help...I googled it and couldn't really find anything?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks TypeA :) That does make sense now that I think about it. I was fearing the worst. Yeah she told me not to until after I had my next cycle after ER which would be a bit over 14 days. Good to know :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, are you going to record your shot tomorrow since you didn't today? I think you should do a mini video diary :)


----------



## luna_19

Ooh allika and dizzy I hope those lines get darker!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I hadent thought about it but I suppose I can :)


----------



## lilrojo

OMG... one of my fellow bnb friend on here just found out she is preggo with quads..


----------



## Jenna_KA

WOAH!!! Does she have a journal? I'd love to stalk her if she doesn't mind!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! I am very late to the party but I had my very first IUI today after my first femara cycle.. So I am super excited.

Figured I would stalk you girls and absorb your knowledge on the topic :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Welcome Brandy! You will love this thread. They are an awesome bunch of ladies!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

typeA TTC said:


> Welcome Brandy! You will love this thread. They are an awesome bunch of ladies!!

Thanks!


I did have a question if anyone knows :) 


The doctor said it was good but so I assume it's alright.. But they injected 89 Million after wash with 3.9 progression. Anyone know what the % chance is when a completely healthy couple does an IUI? Neither one of us have fertility issues that they can find in testing so were going into this blind. Maybe we just had crappy timing the last 3 years.


I am suppose to go back in 7 days for a progesterone test because during early testing with our loss we found I had low progesterone and we dont know if it was low because i ovulated later that month than expected or not.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika and Dizzy...

I just had a real close look at those strips and either I have major line eye or I definitely see a second pink line times 2!!! Yaaaaaa so excited for you both. Hope this is it...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Welcome brandy :)

Jenna I wanna stalk to :)


----------



## Allika

@Brandy: it depends.

When it comes to Infertility treatments it's all about isolating the different factors. You want to make sure you ovulate, have sperm meet egg at the right time, have the follicular tube pick it up, have the egg fertilize and stay in the tube for a little bit, have a thick enough lining in the uterus for the egg to implant and then there is also that little bit of luck involved.

In your case you have intervened twice. You know you ovulated and you know the sperm got to the egg. Now if the sperm analysis is completely healthy and you would have had TI at the same time of an IUI, there really wouldn't be much difference. IUI is the answer for minor sperm issues and timing questions. 

The issue is just because you ovulated and the sperm got to the egg, it doesn't mean that all the other things happened....

That's why the recommendation for couples where nothing is obviously wrong is to do an IVF because that way they know the quality of the egg and eliminate the issue of the follicular tube picking the egg up and the egg being fertilized and hanging around the uterus at the right time....

Having said all that, it does not make sense to do many IUIs back to back with good sperm quality and tracked ovulation...because if that doesn't work sth else is wrong...and you can only find out what by doing IVF.


----------



## Allika

So FRER looks just like yesterday. I am giving it two more days and then Monday stop the prog supplements...

DH got a fresh Semen analysis and everything is normal. I think I am going to go on birth control and scheduling our IVF consult. I thought about it and with tracked ovulation and good sperm but still BFNs we are either really unlucky or sth else is in our way. Either way we will eliminate anything but the implantation and luck factor by doing IVF. So I think it's our best bet!


----------



## Kaylakay29

Hi! I decided to join this thread because I am all alone in the fertility area. I have pcos and conceived my 1st in 2009 with the help of clomid. My husband and I decided to try again just a couple months ago. I took letrozole 2.5mg cd 3-7(femara) in late April, had 1 good follicle, did iui on April 26th. Took test yesterday and got a bfn. Cycle also started yesterday and its horrible on letrozole. Going to try 5mg letrozole days 3-7 this time. I have an ultrasound on may 24th to see if there are any follicles and from there we will schedule trigger shot and iui. Good luck to everyone ttc!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy- Im not on the computer today but that's a :bfp: to me!!! I saw it the second I clicked on the picture


----------



## Allika

I want to see!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I can't upload it cause I'm on my cell. I'll email to you if you want :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Dizzy...post your pic ....:happydance:


AFM....have not tested yet.


----------



## lilrojo

yep she does.. here it is.. she only took clomid along with me.. and took 100mgs... 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...egnant-multiples-mad-scientist-mommy-377.html


----------



## Breaking Dawn

12dpiui and bfn on frer

On to iui #3


----------



## Jenna_KA

Holy moly Dizzy has a BFP?! Let me see let me see!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks lilrojo, I'll be stalking her now :)

Allika, let's see a new test in a day or two ;)

Breaking, sorry about your BFN :hugs: :flower:

Welcome new ladies!


----------



## Allika

@Breakin: sorry :( BFNs suck, especially if all the conditions lined up well!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: breaking


----------



## LDizzy30

Well I wish I could upload the pic :/ sorry I don't have a home computer. 
I'm sorry breaking :( sending hugs your way


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, UPLOAD DIZZY'S TEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei, UPLOAD DIZZY'S TEST!!!!!!!!!!

Jenna and breaking- you guys are both so cute. I hate causing suspense for you guys! I might just have to go buy a home computer tonight to post a pic for you!


----------



## lilrojo

:hugs: Breaking so sorry to hear.. hope its third time lucky sweetie..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I don't have have a computer right now :( :( 

Anyone want to upload for me? I'll email!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm on my cell so this will be quick, I normally am not on much on the weekends but LDizzy CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Ahhh!!!

Breaking :hugs: :flower:

Allika, we will see what happens this cycle!!!

Welcome new ladies!! <3

I hope you all have a WONDERFUL Mother's Day tomorrow!! Like Jenna said, we are all mothers in our hearts no matter what! Whether we are waiting on our babies to finish growing in our bellies, waiting for that bfp or trying for #2, 3, etc, we are all mommas and should all celebrate tomorrow! 
Love you ladies just like my family. :hugs: to you all!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

BEHOLD!!! I have Dizzy's BFP! And ohh boy is it there! Don't even have to look twice! Wooooooo!!!
Are you testing again today Dizzy? Happy Mother's Day!!

And Happy Mother's Day to ALL of you! Whether you have little ones already, have angels, have little boo's growing in your belly, or waiting for your baby spirit to finally give you that special BFP. It's all of our day today because more than ever WE'VE EARNED IT. Do something special for yourself, all of you :) :hugs: I love you all!
 



Attached Files:







ATT_1368321336783_image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LDizzy30

Happy Mothers Day to All! I wish I could express how nice it is to have the support of this thread behind me. Without you guys, I would still be on Google driving myself mad with all the questions I had! You guys ROCK.


----------



## Allika

Thats a Big fat positive! Congrats! Woohoooo


----------



## Beautifullei2

Haha thanks Jenna Lol :) I was trying to figure out how to do it from my cell & I failed!!!!

Happy mothers day ladies <3


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Mother's Day ladies :flower:

Allika - :hugs: to you. I was wondering what exactly the chances of conceiving are with an IUI so I .....googled it. :haha: It says the chances are only as high as 20% each IUI...so it says while 86% of people who do IUIs are successful...they have to be willing to try it multiple times. So don't lose the hope!

Breaking - :hugs: to you as well. We all know how BFN's feel so yuor in good company. But keep the faith - it's going to happen for you!!!

Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck this cycle!

LDizzy - Thats as clear as day!!!!! :bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Congratulations!!! Is this your first ever BFP?


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo dizzy! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I don't get how you have less chance of conceiving with an iui than you do naturally lol.


----------



## Grateful365

~Brandy~ said:


> I don't get how you have less chance of conceiving with an iui than you do naturally lol.

I'm not sure that it is less - I think I've heard that for a couple that does not have any fertility issues, there is genreally a 20% chance each month of conceiving naturally. Here is the website I was looking at for IUIs:
https://attainfertility.com/article/iui-success-rates


----------



## luna_19

Doctors and their percentages of things drive me nuts! When I first saw my specialist he told me that since we had been trying unsuccessfully for a year our chances each month were only 3-5% and that doing clomid would double it to 6-10% AND the chances of twins was only 10% of those small number of successfull people each month :dohh:

Really everyone is different, I think doctors are just such fact based people that they need to have numbers to go by.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I agree Luna!!!!

Ladies I'm not sure how I'm going yo make it... I've been so crampy all weekend & I still have 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Allika

Chances of Conception with Timed intercourse and IUI are exactly the same for a couple with no male factor.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Allika said:


> Chances of Conception with Timed intercourse and IUI are exactly the same for a couple with no male factor.

Thanks. Thats describes us... FX


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, you're going to have softball sized ovaries like TypeA did :( Hang in there, remember why you're doing it!


----------



## Jenna_KA

:dust: :kiss: *GOOD MORNING GIRLS* :kiss: :dust:

Happy Monday :coffee:

Who's testing this morning?!?! :test:
Lets see those :bfp: !!


----------



## Allika

Well I am out. Should be getting AF tomorrow or so. I stopped the prog supplements. Not sure what we will do next. We are torn between IVF, only Femara or taking a break! I am going to decide what to do once I get my period.


----------



## Beautifullei2

:hugs: allika!!!!


AFM I'm so not feeling this & its only the beginning :( yesterday we went to dhs moms house & I stayed on the couch curled in a ball cause my tummy was hurting. Last night I tossed & turned & today my plan is to stay in bed all day.


----------



## lilrojo

Huge Congrats LDizzy :)

:hugs: Lei..


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lei and allika


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* Are you feeling any better?? Big :hugs: to you doll!

*Allika* Ugh, not cool. Have you given any thought at all to your next steps or just kind of relaxing until you figure it out?

*Breaking* How is it going?

*LDizzy* :yipee:!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!! Have you made a doc's appt yet? That is SUCH a clear BFP for such an early test!! I'll be interested to see how many you have cooking.

*ajd, lilrojo, lune, luna* How are you ladies?

*TypeA* Have you tested at all?!?!?! Ahhh!!!

*Jenna* Looking forward to Draven's doc appointment tomorrow?

Anyone I'm forgetting, let me know how you're doing and what's going on with ya! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* Duh I forgot you!!! Silly me! How are you doing?! LOVE your new bump pic :D


----------



## Allika

I am so torn. There is no right or wrong when it comes to IF treatment. I think I am leading towards taking nothing for one months, then just Femara and then IVF. DH and I are starting crossfit next week and I am hoping that losing weight will help...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It really is a difficult decision - I'm right there with you! But I think you've got the right frame of mind going. Only YOU know what's best for you and your body!


----------



## Allika

and mentally. I told DH yesterday I think I have a depression! Not good at all!


----------



## lune_miel

LDizzy :headspin:YAY our first :bfp:!:yipee:

Allika :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Doing good here.. 10 days to my next us.. so im excited.. waiting for more you beautiful ladies to join me.. cant wait till were all pregnant :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- you know we are here to support you Hun in any decision you decide to make. Either way we will be here to keep positive with you & keep you motivated to keep pushing forward :hugs:

Hopin- I'm okay... I've laid around all day. Got up up for a bit to do laundry but then laid back down. I was craving broccoli & cheese soup so dh brought me some on his lunch break :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Well after a morning panic session and Lei helping me off the edge I took a digital and it said "pregnant". Shock. 

I had 2 frers that were getting faint positives which is why I thought the digi would be negative. But it wasn't. 

My beta is Wednesday so I just have to try to stay sane until then. Praying it's not another chemical!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

:happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## LDizzy30

*LDizzy* :yipee:!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!! Have you made a doc's appt yet? That is SUCH a clear BFP for such an early test!! I'll be interested to see how many you have cooking.[/QUOTE]

I'm excited too! I've been debating on setting up an appointment. I mean, should I call my RE? Do I move onto a regular OB/GYN...my RE never said what to do after this...And OMG I haven't even thought about how many could be cooking. It's so surreal to think this could be happening after TTC for the last 24 months.


----------



## typeA TTC

I just email my RE to see if they wanted me to come in today for a beta or wait until Wednesday. My RE will monitor until 9-10 weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I wonder why the 3rd :bfp: will be !!! Eeekkkkk!!!!!


----------



## Allika

@TypeA: yes yes yes! That's wonderful! Congrats! Now keep calm and try to relax! Wooohoooooo


----------



## Allika

@Ldizzy: OBGYN usually tend to not schedule you until you're beyond week 8. The RE will see you sooner!


----------



## lilrojo

Wahooooo TypeA... congrats.. :) So HAPPY 2 BFPS... COME ON LADIES LETS GET MANY MORE SOON!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - Woooooohooooooooooooooooooooo! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy to hear this! Yes stay cool and calm and enjoy!!


----------



## typeA TTC

I just emailed my RE and they said to keep the beta appt. so now I wait until Wednesday. Thankfully I made the appt for 8am. I might make it for 7am just because I want to freaking know!!

Even with my last chemical I never got a positive digital. Even when the beta was 24. 

In the meantime ill keep praying for the best!

Allika- you might find this very strange but about a week ago I felt something telling me to encourage you to do IVF. I have no idea why it was just you that I had this feeling about and I have no idea why I had this feeling about a week ago. I didn't mention it because I didn't recall you mentioning trying IVF anytime soon. But seeing as you just mentioned IVF I just felt I needed to tell you that. It's strange for me to even type all this out...that's how crazy the urge was to encourage you to try IVF. 

Also, not that I'm an IVF expert but I was very depressed after IUI and when we did IVF I was so relieved because most of it was out of my hands. So I would encourage. You to go IVF as soon as you are able. Because I think you will get pregnant that way.


----------



## Allika

Haha TypeA. I don't know why I jumped on the IVF train last week but I listened to a podcast explaining how they were isolating all the factors with IVF and hence had auch better control over everything...and ever since then I am thinking to myself, why would we not do IVF if with IVF the only risk you have is implantation. Everything else the doc take care of!!!! 

But I do feel like I owe it to myself and my husband to get in good shape first. DH and I originally said we will not consider IVF until the end of this year but I convinced DH to do it earlier than that! So we will so fitness and nutrition for 3 mth and then IVF. Definitely not doing IUI as we know its me not my DH. He had a perfectly normal SA just done last Friday....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* :yipee: :happydance:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is SO EXCITING!! Did you take pics of your FRER? I'm a stick-a-holic so I'd love to see them ;) Can't wait for Wednesday, I'm sure all will be perfect, so exciting!!!! :hugs:

*LDizzy* It IS happening girl! Embrace it!!! :happydance: :flower: You have a beautiful :bfp: and that's all you should be focusing on! You should def let your RE know, they will probably want to do betas! Woot!

*Allika* Honestly I was starting to feel depressed too, which is why I took a "break". Not that I'm on bc or anything, but it's really nice to just support you ladies on here and just see what happens. While I've come to realize it's not likely I'll get pregnant without some type of help, so I do still consider this a break. I think getting in shape and taking some time to yourself will really refresh you and get you out of this funk! Do you plan on staying on here while you do that?


----------



## Allika

Yeah but I think instead of linking it to my temp curve I will link it to my weight curve! If I can get my BMI from 28 to under 25 I'll be happy! And I agree with you, enough with that funk!!!!!!!! We're going to take a vacation and get in shape and not only have one purpose of conceiving. I will stay on here and give my advice :)))


----------



## lune_miel

*2  s!*

H&H TypeA!!! :yipee::dance:


----------



## luna_19

Yay! Congrats typeA :happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you ladies so so much. Can I upload the pic from my phone? 

I'm so terrified that tomorrow the digital is going to say "haha! Not pregnant" or "April fools" (even though its May). But for today I'm excited!!


----------



## LDizzy30

I will call my RE in the morning! Thanks for your input gals! It means a lot to me!!
Congrats typeA on the BFP!
Allika I'm sorry about the bfn but I'm super excited that you're gonna be stay on this thread during break, because I love your advice!


----------



## LDizzy30

I will call my RE in the morning! Thanks for your input gals! It means a lot to me!!
Congrats typeA on the BFP!
Allika I'm sorry about the bfn but I'm super excited that you're gonna be stay on this thread during break, because I love your advice!


----------



## LDizzy30

Oh btw if you get the chance to do the color me rad race for cystic fibrosis, it's a BLAST!!! That's what I changed my pic to. Me and my sister on our way to the race....that you don't really have to race in! :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

TYPEA!!! I KNEW IT! I just had a feeling this was going to be it for you, I just didn't want to say anything in case I was wrong. I wonder if you have one or two beans growing :) Do you want twins?? Ahhh I'm so excited, I just knew it!!!!! We haven't figured out how to upload from a phone yet. I used to go to tinypic.com, upload the image there, then copy and paste the code on to here when I was on my phone. Or you can just email it to one of us and we'll upload it for you. I'd be happy to if you're not able to get on a computer. Did you tell DH right away? What was his reaction?


----------



## Jenna_KA

LDizzy have you taken anymore tests since the one??


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy I signed up for it but it isn't until august. I'm excited :)


----------



## typeA TTC

I would love twins!!! We did put two in but I'm thinking only one stuck (DH is still convinced they are going to both split into 2...quads). I think my frers are too light for twins 

Jenna- what's your email? I'll send you the pic of all three tests. 

Poll: would you guys continue to test until beta (weds)?? I'm thinking I will! But DH is afraid I'm going to flip if it says not pregnant on the digital. Ugh. I don't know. 

Another question...how high should the beta be on 9dp5dt (14dpo)?


----------



## lilrojo

Beta levels really vary by person.. mine at 10dpo were 32.. 

I continued doing tests for a long time.. I took a lot of tests.. with the spotting I just kept taking them every other day.. don't freak out if they aren't a ton darker cuz it takes 48 - 72hours to double.. 

A friend of mine is preggo with clomid quads.. how rare that is...


----------



## luna_19

I tested every day until my 6 week ultrasound :blush:


----------



## Allika

Betas can be different from person to person and it also depends on the day you implant.

It could still be twins...not all twin pregnancies have high hcg levels. The question is if the lining is good enough to hold one why not two? :)

On a different note: Dog owners....my dog just got in a fight with two different dogs. so its obviously my dog. I dont know what her freaking problem is. I am so embarrassed. Gosh I am scared of the day when my kid hits another kid...That embarassment must be even worse :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA: It's not going to change to "not pregnant" lol. You're pregnant, dear! Personally, I would keep testing anyways just so I could keep seeing the BFP over and over again. 

Allika: are all the dogs okay? My dog is all bark and no bite (literally) but boy does she have a crazy attitude! She freaks out and acts like she wants to beat up the other dogs but cowers once they get close so I know the embarrassment. I've learned a lot of tips from the lady from It's Me Or the Dog on Animal Planet. Maybe she has tips on the website?


----------



## luna_19

Allika my dog has a huge attitude problem (it's partly a small dog thing) so I always keep him on a short leash around other dogs. We mainly run into problems if other people let their dogs run up to him or get too close. He's never bit another dog but has come close, definitely embarrassing :(


----------



## Allika

Thats my dog. She is 3/4 lab and then 1/4 miniature bull terrier. The bull terrier part is what is causing the issue. She is usually so good....but around certain kind of dogs (mostly smaller, dominant dogs) she loses it....I am so embarrassed. I kept apologizing. 

She is so good with kids....but with other dogs...ugh...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120701-WA0001.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## luna_19

Awe she's adorable! Sometimes dogs are jerks even if you do your best to socialize and train them. Drago's strangest behavioural problem: he absolutely hates smooshy faced dogs (pugs, frenchies, Boston terriers, etc) :shrug:


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna_KA said:


> TypeA: It's not going to change to "not pregnant" lol. You're pregnant, dear! Personally, I would keep testing anyways just so I could keep seeing the BFP over and over again.
> 
> Allika: are all the dogs okay? My dog is all bark and no bite (literally) but boy does she have a crazy attitude! She freaks out and acts like she wants to beat up the other dogs but cowers once they get close so I know the embarrassment. I've learned a lot of tips from the lady from It's Me Or the Dog on Animal Planet. Maybe she has tips on the website?

Ok Jenna. I sent the tests. I took all three in one shot so the frers are squinters in my opinion but there they are. I'm praying Jenna's right and its not going to say not prego tomorrow! I think I'll take a frer I the morning and then digital in the afternoon.


----------



## Grateful365

Awww Allika he looks so innocent in that picture! Lol what a cutie!


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA: I also adjusted one for you so you can see it a little clearer, I hope you don't mind ;) I can DEFINITELY see them though before adjusting with no problem! That's a BFP!!! :D Can't wait to see tomorrow's!
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 14









photo (3)2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. Since we're sharing fur-babies now I have to show mine ;)
This is my little Kali Wally! She's hilarious, she has the best personality. I have a million funny pictures of her.


Allika: Your little pup-pup is sooo cute, I want to give her a smooch :)
 



Attached Files:







100_1696.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 1









306049_469657456409515_1554319088_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









Kali 001.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## typeA TTC

I love that you can see part of an alcohol swab packet in the pic. Literally these things are all over our bathroom from the intermuscular progesterone shots I have to take every night at 6. They actually aren't that bad so if anyone ever has to take them, no reason to be scared (unless you look at the enormous needle)!

We don't have a puppy yet and I'm thinking about letting DH get one. He wants a lab and that's it. My family members are huge hunters so I'm having troubles rationalizing having a bird dog in my house that could destroy everything. Also I'm not sure I want to take care of a dog, does your DH's help with the dog? What do you guys think about labs? What about when you go out of town? These questions are why we don't have a dog yet.


----------



## Allika

I love having a dog and I love the idea oh having a dog around kids to grow up with. But I am not sure if I advise to do a puppy and a baby at the same time because both takes time and if you don't raise the puppy right you end up with a grown problem! I got my dog from the shelter when she was 1 yr. she is an amazing dog when she is on her own. We have a doggy door so she can go in and out as she pleases but even before we had the door she was alone for 10-11h a day and fine with it!

I say either go for it before the baby comes as in right now or wait until the baby is out of the stage where it gets knocked over so ~2ish...


----------



## Beautifullei2

I wanted to post this on mothers day but couldnt copy and paste from my cell phone! A friend posted it on FB so I wanted to share :) 



The wide spectrum of mothering 

To those who gave birth this year to their first child &#8212; we celebrate with you 

To those who lost a child this year &#8211; we mourn with you

To those who are in the trenches with little ones every day and wear the badge of food stains &#8211; we appreciate you 

To those who experienced loss through miscarriage, failed adoptions, or running away &#8212; we mourn with you 

To those who walk the hard path of infertility, fraught with pokes, prods, tears, and disappointment &#8211; we walk with you. Forgive us when we say foolish things. We don&#8217;t mean to make this harder than it is 

To those who are foster moms, mentor moms, and spiritual moms &#8211; we need you 

To those who have warm and close relationships with your children &#8211; we celebrate with you 

To those who have disappointment, heart ache, and distance with your children &#8211; we sit with you 

To those who lost their mothers this year &#8211; we grieve with you 

To those who experienced abuse at the hands of your own mother &#8211; we acknowledge your experience 

To those who lived through driving tests, medical tests, and the overall testing of motherhood &#8211; we are better for having you in our midst 

To those who have aborted children - we remember them and you on this day 

To those who are single and long to be married and mothering your own children - we mourn that life has not turned out the way you longed for it to be 

To those who step-parent - we walk with you on these complex paths 

To those who envisioned lavishing love on grandchildren, yet that dream is not to be - we grieve with you 

To those who will have emptier nests in the upcoming year &#8211; we grieve and rejoice with you 

To those who placed children up for adoption &#8211; we commend you for your selflessness and remember how you hold that child in your heart 

And to those who are pregnant with new life, both expected and surprising &#8211;we anticipate with you 

This Mother&#8217;s Day, we walk with you. Mothering is not for the faint of heart and we have real warriors in our midst. We remember you.


----------



## Allika

Beautiful Lei! I would have shared that on FB! Love it!

AFM: took last pro supplement sat night! Where is my Aunt?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* Yayaya!! I see your lines :) Can't wait for your betas tomorrow. Did you test this morning? 
As for your question on labs, my dog is a lab, and he's the best dog I've ever had. The shedding part isn't really fun but I have literally ZERO complaints otherwise. <3 When we go out of town we have a friend watch our dog, or a family member.

*lilrojo* CLOMID QUADS??? HOLY WOW! Did she have fertility issues? A lot of times you find people who have that kind of response to Clomid never really had issues to begin with. Is she freaking out? How far along is she? Is she on here? Would love to stalk her journal!

*Allika* Bless your heart, your dog just doesn't like other doggies! My MIL's dog is like that. The SWEETEST dog you have ever met, until she is around other dogs (like my lab), then she starts showing her teeth and growling. It's the strangest thing!
Are you having any AF symptoms? Have you tested?

*Breaking* Are you doing ok hun? Just checking on you.

*ajd* Same goes for you. How was your trip? Do you still have a follie check Thursday?

*Jenna* Draven's appointment today! I know you're not looking forward to the shots but I can't wait to hear how he is measuring & weighing. I know he's off the charts on the cuteness scale!!!

*LDizzy* So did you get in touch with your RE? Have you tested anymore?


----------



## typeA TTC

Much to my DHs displeasure I tested again this morning. I sent a pic of all 3 frers to Jenna. I think they are getting darker but it's not by a lot. I'm going to take another digital. I have 2 more digitals so I thought I might as well take one today and tomorrow!!

Still scared to death but trying to enjoy it. I just remember the whirlwind that was my chemical pregnancy last time so I pray this isn't another one. Although with that chemical in ever tested positive on an HPT.


----------



## Grateful365

Now that we are talking of dogs....my dog can be the biggest sweetheart....or the biggest jerk! LOL He has become a great dog but at unexpected times, he goes nuts and jumps on my back and starts biting me!:haha: He's so BIG (135lbs) that it literally feels like a bear attacking you...not good especially when your pregnant! I'm trying to hard to teach him to STAY DOWN and I'm nervous that I won't be able to have the baby around him. :cry: 

Here is my fur-baby as a puppy and adult:
https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/alycia1997/7759e0bb-dde6-4254-92c9-fe50675b2326_zps6b331d9e.jpghttps://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/alycia1997/82a3876a-ebda-4b53-9c3e-3506e230b66e_zps82edeec9.jpg


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> Much to my DHs displeasure I tested again this morning. I sent a pic of all 3 frers to Jenna. I think they are getting darker but it's not by a lot. I'm going to take another digital. I have 2 more digitals so I thought I might as well take one today and tomorrow!!
> 
> Still scared to death but trying to enjoy it. I just remember the whirlwind that was my chemical pregnancy last time so I pray this isn't another one. Although with that chemical in ever tested positive on an HPT.

I'm so excited for you TypeA! Thinking happy and positive thoughts for you and baby!!!:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I don't think she ever really needed to take the higher dose of clomid,, she took one round of 50 then upped it to 100 which is what my dr did for me too.. but I think that's why she pushed it cuz I was getting a higher dose and she didn't want to not get a bfp.. She used clomid for her daughter too, 50mgs who is now 18 months old.. I feel too many drs prescribe clomid without there being any real problems.. just cuz you have tried to get pregnant for 5 months doesn't mean you need clomid

No dog here.. we had one and he ended up dying from a blood clot... super sad.. now we have a cat.. she is a pest lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* I know how difficult it is to NOT test!!! Hang in there, the betas tomorrow will provide you with some comfort - you ARE PREGO! Try to celebrate it! One day at a time.
I'm praying for you and DH. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* your fur baby is adorable!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I definitely think it's getting darker!! I saw it very easily in this mornings, don't even need to adjust it! Oh wow, I'm SO EXCITED FOR YOU.

Grateful: My dog steps on Draven all the time. She's small, but it doesn't hurt him. It startles him sometimes but he's okay. She just gets so crazy with her ball when I throw it she tumbles over him lol. Just keep little Jimmy on higher grounds for a while then once he's a little less fragile you'll be okay to put him down.

Hopin: I'm excited to see how big he is too I know he's grown a lot! LMAO :haha: Off the scale of the cute chart, clever haha! I think he is too :) My mom always tells me he could be a gerber baby. I'm thinking of giving Draven a little infant tylenol before the appointment to help it go a little easier. Last time he cried hysterically after we got home for hours because his poor little legs were hurting :(


Allika: No AF?? Test again!
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA I see the progression there, and that's a GREAT thing!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## lilrojo

Def see the progression too... :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I think the Tylenol is a great idea! Might help ease him a little more. I hope today is not as difficult on him as it was last time, I know that breaks your heart.


----------



## typeA TTC

Because I want to live up to my "Type A" name I changed my beta appt from 845 to 715. I'm officially crazy town BUT I'm hoping it gets me my beta early. With my luck it's still going to be 5pm before I hear something but I hope not! :)

Confessions of a Type A personality. Probably going to be my book title!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I might have done the same thing in your situation :haha: SO excited to hear about it!


Hopin: OH had to hold his hands last time instead of me because I couldn't bear to see his face when it happened. I'll be doing the same thing this time. I'll just turn my back and once they're done I'll scoop him up!


----------



## Allika

Haha TypeA I would have done the same thing!

Anyone ever heard of Fertileaid or sth like it? I watched this lady on YouTube and she conceived using just that... They tried for several years before that...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- Isnt that something like Preseed?? I could be wrong


Ladies! DH & I are doing IUI in June & Im so excited! He is going in 2 weeks to have another SA done so I pray his results are even better than the last. 

I had to call the fertility clinic earlier to ask what I was aloud to take.. It stormed really bad last friday & that rain brought something with it.. I have been miserable all weekend & it only seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Allika

Yay lei so excited for you and so happy that you and DH are not considering breaking up anymore....


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- THIS MADE MY DAY! Let the countdown begin!!! :). By then you will literally have ALL the answers about DH and your eggies. I'm feeling good about it!

Allika- I've never heard of it. Is it a pill or a gel? I wouldn't write it off. I'm taking these vitamins my dr prescribed called naturally smart and they are for fertility. I took them only during this IVF cycle and so far so good. 

Jenna- you were right. The digital still says PREGNANT. It came up quicker this time so I'm hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- Its still a working progress BUT one thing I have realized with us being apart is that I miss him like crazy and dont want to be without it.. Also if IUI works the first time my EDD will be 7 days before his birthday :) :happydance:

ALSO my bestfriend decided she was going to keep this pregnancy so we would be 3 months apart..maybe less. 

TYPEA- Glad your digi said pregnant again silly :winkwink: 
Yes I do hope they give me the egg quality. I have a little list of things I will be asking them on friday :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Jenna_KA said:


> LDizzy have you taken anymore tests since the one??

Lol I've taken one every day! :dohh: I really think I have a problem! :blush: 

I called my RE and talked to my RE's nurse and I go into the office tomorrow to do bloodwork and all that other stuff. 

Oh and I think Grateful asked previously if this was my first pregnancy. No it is not. I have two sons. However, this will is the first time I have had fertility issue....or noticed that I had a fertility issue. With #2 it took us almost 2 years NTNP. I should have probably thought a little more about how long it took us to finally get a BFP, but being 22 and having already had one kid, fertility issues never even crossed my mind.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* I'm so glad you moved your appointment! We are ALL really impatient so I hope you the the results early. My original screen name on here was "ImpatientMom3" but then I realized I misspelled it so I changed it to Hopin. Sounds more patient doesn't it?!

*Allika* I haven't heard of it?!

*LDizzy* I didn't know you had 2 boys! Are you hoping for a girl this time around?! Is this it for you?

*Lei* Wow that's great news, so glad you and DH are doing better - and that you recognize that it's a work in progress but that it's worth the effort! It really sounds like this little break helped refresh things for you two, and that's wonderful!


----------



## lilrojo

Lei-great news super excited for your IUI.. 

I know you ladies have been chatting for some time but I was wondering if we could like a general get to know you.. 
My real name is Logan, Im going to be 27 in August, Im a SAHM in college for ultrasonography... and I have 2 children, a daughter who will be 4 this July named McKenna, and a son who is 15 months tomorrow named Bryce.. this will be our final baby.. dh works as a mechanic.. and we have 1 pet a cat.. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

of course :)


Im Lei...short for LeiAndra... 26 (will be 27 this year) ..DH just turned 32. I have a DD that will be 6 in a few weeks & DH's daughter is 12. I work as a medical assistant at our correctional complex & DH is an autobody painter :)

Oh yeah & DH & I have been together for 3 years on the 22nd of this month & 2 years married in November :)


----------



## typeA TTC

I think we should also be friends Facebook! I love stalking Lei but don't have anyone else on here as my friend!


----------



## lilrojo

I would love to be friends with any of you on facebook.. just pm me if you want to :)

We have been married 6 years this December.. and together for 8 in September.. and dh is 27


----------



## Allika

Same here pm me and I'll add you!


----------



## ajd36

Me too! I love FB friends :)

My name is Amy and I am 36yrs old with two male kitties (both 11yrs old) that I have had since they were kittens :) I am a pharmacist at a children's hospital and find it very rewarding.

Congrats to our two prego's!!!! So excited!!

To those of us still trying, best of luck with your next cycle you attempt on.

Jenna: I would recommend Tylenol before the apt myself

Have to run, off to the hospital for a lovely day


----------



## Beautifullei2

Add me too! Its under Lei C Guerrero :)


----------



## typeA TTC

ajd36 said:


> Me too! I love FB friends :)
> 
> My name is Amy and I am 36yrs old with two male kitties (both 11yrs old) that I have had since they were kittens :) I am a pharmacist at a children's hospital and find it very rewarding.
> 
> Congrats to our two prego's!!!! So excited!!
> 
> To those of us still trying, best of luck with your next cycle you attempt on.
> 
> Jenna: I would recommend Tylenol before the apt myself
> 
> Have to run, off to the hospital for a lovely day


Both my parents are pharmacists!!


----------



## Allika

Where is Breaking?


----------



## ajd36

I can see where the TypeA comes from then lol :laugh:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* That's what I was wondering earlier this morning.... I hope she's ok. I know that the bfn's have been hitting her hard.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika: I've never heard of Fertileaid. But I think it wouldn't hurt adding in something new. I used Preseed my BFP cycle too along with my second round of Clomid. I think everything helps!

Lei: I'm so happy to hear you decided to do IUI!!! :hugs: This is going to be AWESOME!! How long will it take to get the SA results back? How are you feeling today? 

TypeA: I knew it would still stay "Pregnant"  Doing another FRER tomorrow???

Dizzy: Why aren't you posting all your new tests?!?! You know we love to see them!!!

AFM: Draven's appointment went well today, he's a biiig boy! I wrote about it in my journal for those who are interested :)
Aaand as you all already know my name is Jenna. I'm 21 (got a head start on life, I don't like dinking around  ) OH is 23. We've been "together" for 2 years but have been best friends for 10 (we always knew we'd start a family together). I work as a Phlebotomist for a company called PACLAB or PAML. OH works from home, he has his own business working in music production and also builds and promotes websites for all sorts of other business owners. Draven is our first, we plan on having 3 or 4 but want to space them out a few years. We also have our fur babies Kali and Katie is our 14 year old cat.

Feel free to add me on FB I already have a few of you on there :) Just search Jenna Faley, I'm the only one on there.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies I also wanted to let you know, I text momof1 today:

"Just checking in and letting you know you're on our minds!! Hope you had a wonderful Mother's Day with your sweet DD, and that you're donig ok. Big hugs from all of us!!"

I also added in there, if she wants me to leave her alone to just say the word but that it's important she knows we are still here for her if she needs us. 
I can't stop thinking about her, and don't want her to think we've forgotten her. I have been feeling torn on whether or not to reach out to her, so I finally did it. Figure I'll do so about once a month unless she tells me to stop. At least that way she will know we are thinking of her and (those of us that do) praying for her & are here for her through all of this.


----------



## Grateful365

Lots going on this past week! I'm glad we have 2 BFP's to celebrate and more on the way...

My name is Alicia and I'm 34 (am I one of the oldest in here?! Boooo!) but I definately feel 25 physically and 20 at heart. :haha: I live in Michigan and have been TTC on and off for 4 years - finally got our first ever BFP in December. DH and I have been married for almost 5 years. We also have a lot of fur-kids...a Great Pyrenees dog, old kitty cat, chickens, and ducks.

I'm open to facebook friends as well, just PM me :flower:


----------



## Allika

I think that's a good idea to check up on her once a month. 

I had to schedule a blood test for tomorrow. AF is still not here and I had the last prog supplement sat night. Tests are negative. Maybe it was ectopic or chemical and that's why I got that faint line...last time I stopped the prog Monday and had my period Tuesday! Where is the witch? Grrrr


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Momof1's response:

"Awwww thank you so much for checking in it means the world please don't stop you ladies mean so much to me! I hope you and everyone had a happy mother's day please tell them all for me. On a side note I felt my baby kick :) it bring so much warmth in my heart to feel that because I know that those are the only memories I'll have and that I'll cherish forever. :) I will be back soon, I promise! Every day bring more strength! xoxo"


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - Thanks for letting us know. I think of her all the time and really wonder how she is doing. I think texting her once in a while is a good thing...at least she will know we are all thinking of her still. I hope she is OK.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Momof1's response:
> 
> "Awwww thank you so much for checking in it means the world please don't stop you ladies mean so much to me! I hope you and everyone had a happy mother's day please tell them all for me. On a side note I felt my baby kick :) it bring so much warmth in my heart to feel that because I know that those are the only memories I'll have and that I'll cherish forever. :) I will be back soon, I promise! Every day bring more strength! xoxo"

That just totally made me cry again. But it sounds like she is doing better each day. It warms my heart that she is feeling the baby kick and it is bringing her some joy.

:hugs:


----------



## LDizzy30

My real name is Lyndsay...and yes everyone spells it wrong! I have an 11 year old, 7 year old, and my husbands son is 6. After this, we will be through having kids. I'm indifferent on what gender I want the newest addition to be! We already have names picked either way! =) 
I have 4 dogs Dino (cause he's really big), Jack-Jack (weenie dog), Rocky (an adorably weird looking furry dog), Chloe (shihtzu) and the princess of the house our cat, Pretty Girl. Obviously, we have many dogs, but I promise we inherited all of them.


----------



## lilrojo

Beautifullei2 said:


> Add me too! Its under Lei C Guerrero :)

Send you one.. Logan is my name.. :)

Jenna sent you one too :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks everyone.. Its fun to know just a bit more about everyone.. 

Jenna happy to hear the apt went well.. :)

Hopin I agree checkin in once a month is a great plan.. as we all pray for her daily.. 

Allika fxed its just a late bfp and your tests haven't picked it up yet.. Im always hopeful till the end :)

Hope everyone else is doing well..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I've been texting back and forth with momof1 for a while now - she seems to be doing great - she is so strong!! She has met with the woman who has shared this experience with her twice now, and they are bonded, she said they are soul sisters. So comforting to know she has that support!
She also asked what's been going on with all of us so I gave her a quick update on the major events (good and bad) the past few weeks. She said she would be back very soon and that she's been thinking about it a lot lately.
Lune, she wanted me to send you big :hugs: from her.
And she was celebrating the news for you both, typeA and LDizzy
:)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awhhh thank you for keeping us updated Hopin I think about her all the time. It brought tears to my eyes to read her reply too she's such a strong woman I'm so glad she has someone to bond so closely with over this she really needs that support. I can't wait to see her come back! 

I'm so spoiled lol. I really want pancakes right now but OH is half way through a 3 hour phone consultation so he can't make them for me. I've chosen to starve rather than make them myself lmao!! Why am I such a brat?!


----------



## Grateful365

SO glad to hear that she seems to be doing well and has a great support to lean on :flower: Thanks so much for sharing Hopin.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lol! JENNA :rofl: :haha: you are cracking me up!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Dang ladies I leave work & missed a ton Lol! 

Lilrojo - that's why I love being fb friends cause you get more in sight on our families & get to know on a normal level. 


Allika- I hope they give you some good answers Hun!

Hopin- so glad you text momof1. Im so happy to hear she is able to cope with this & having someone there who has been through it :) I miss her so much! 


Jenna :rofl: I swear you & your OH remind me of me & Dh at times. I'm so spoiled & sometimes I will sit there pouting cause I don't want to get up and make me a snack so he eventually gets the hint & does it lmao


----------



## Jenna_KA

I finally got my pancakes. He was still on the phone and he tends to pace around the house when he's doing phone consultations. I was in the kitchen washing like 50 thousand bottles (funny I can do that, but can't make myself food) and as soon as he walked out I put on a pouty face. He looked at me like "really?!" and made them for me :rofl: Lei, I think the same thing about you and your DH too lol. Like that picture you took of him on the toilet and you had thrown flour or something all over him. TOTALLY something we would do. I was dying laughing when I saw that. The funniest part was that he poops naked lmfao! OH does weird things like that all the time! Just last night we were in Draven's room reading him his bedtime story and OH decided he was going to get naked for it. I just couldn't talk him out of it.
:dohh: Men!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmfao!!!!! :rofl: :haha: naked for a bed time story??? Wow hahaha!!!!

Yeah I flour bombed him when he was going potty. Then he was showering one day & complaining about how hot the water was so I got ice cold water & threw it on him Lol. We are always playing pranks on each other :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lmao yeah he really likes to get naked at the strangest times, I don't know why... Hahaha.
Where did that picture go?! I tried to find it and its gone lol. Wowww I would KILL OH if he put ice cold water on me in the shower!! We like to scare each other a lot. He gets me GOOD sometimes, but he's a little harder to scare because he grew up in the hood so he has cat like senses :rofl:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmfao!!! I can always get DH cause he never expects it. One night I was under the coffee table & turned all the light off & grabbed his leg... He freaked! Haha

I think I took it off cause he got embarrassed. Ill check my phone to see if its still on there :rofl:


----------



## luna_19

you guys are crazy :haha:

I'm Robin, I'm 31 for another just over a week ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

BAHAHAHAHA!!!! Good one Lei!!! I would have cried lmao!
This is one of our favorite things to do, it cracks me up. Especially when people are over who don't know us very well, they're always like "Uhhh...?"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl5HN1TIZnE&feature=youtu.be

It's wayyyy better when you're just sitting there watching TV and don't expect it and all the sudden you see a hand poke or his head poke out from a random place. Gets me every time :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

:rofl: I always see things out the corner of my eyes so I would probably think it was a ghost or something haha I would freak unti I realized it was a person lmao


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ughh I do too, I swear we have shadow people in our apartment. My sister sees them too


----------



## ajd36

Jenna that is hilarious and Lei so is under the table!

One more day until my follie check and then we go from there.


----------



## typeA TTC

And I've been up since 330am. It's gonna be along day. Good news is I peed on a stick and the second line came right up 

Lesson learned the hard way: the digitals (which I was taking to show my parents) quit working after 24 hrs. Why I thought they would last forever I'm not sure but DH was like at least we found it out now before we gave our parents a blank HPT! Lol!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- are you sure you found me on Facebook??


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm blowin up this feed by myself! Haha!

Headed to my beta....another lesson learned: the one time you want early results you fall asleep about 30 mins before you have to leave. 8:45 isn't looking so bad. Too late now.


----------



## Allika

Haha I hear you about falling asleep when you're not supposed to! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TypeA- Im doing my :happydance: over here for your betas :) 

I wonder how there reaction would have been if given a blank test lol :haha:

AJD- How are those ovaries feeling? FXed for some good follies


----------



## typeA TTC

Haha! How are your ovaries Lei?? Feeling heavy? Probably not yet, but give it time. :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Ajd* I can't wait for your follie check!

*Allika* Is auntie here yet?

*TypeA* DEMAND early results! ;) :haha: ... and I hope I found you on FB, otherwise I'm friends with someone I do not know - my name is Danielle - please check LOL

*Jenna* Was Draven alright the rest of the day?

*Lei* How are you feeling hun? Any better?

*LDizzy* Are you going today for betas?

*Lune* Has the bleeding stopped? :hugs: :flower:

Ladies I need updates on what we have going on for page one! I feel like we're missing a bunch of people!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPEA- :haha: they just feel campy but im still unsure if its AF cramps or from the injections. I am starting to hesitate when I do my injections and they have been hurting =( Other than that my Ovaries are GREAT :D 

As far as my sicknes.. I woke up with a very raspy voice this morning and Im sure it will be gone by the end of the day since I have about 50 patients to see. Still coughing and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA did you take a picture of the test this morning?! I know I've said this before but I'm going to reiterate. I love living on the west coast because that means I don't have to wait as long for all of your results! :haha:

Meeting with our mortgage advisor today to go over a couple programs we get to choose from. I think I need to open up another line of credit though, I only have 2 and they like to see 3 otherwise its like 10% down which we'd really prefer not to do. Luckily we started the process early so by the time we're ready to close in I'll have that 3rd line of credit built up for a lower down payment :) So excited!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* that is SO EXCITING!!! I bet you can't wait to start looking!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I already look at stuff online all the time even if its way too early :)


----------



## Grateful365

Morning Ladies....

TypeA - So excited your getting your betas today....they better hurry up with the results! LOL

Lei - :hugs: Hope you feel better soon and that the coughing goes away. 

Jenna - I love how silly you and DH are....DH and I are pretty silly ourselves - we do the silliest things, especially when we are alone! LOL 

Ldizzy - When are your betas?

Hopin - I think I already asked you this but I don't remember seeing a response, if you did I'm sorry :flower: Is your kitchen all finished? I want to see a pic!

Allika - :hugs:

Ajd - Did you have fun on your trip? Are you back yet?


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> I already look at stuff online all the time even if its way too early :)

Thats a great idea because it will help you to know what the pricing in different areas is at, what you and OH can afford, and it's super fun to look. :thumbup: After a while it makes spotting a good deal easier.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful365 said:


> Hopin - I think I already asked you this but I don't remember seeing a response, if you did I'm sorry :flower: Is your kitchen all finished? I want to see a pic!

OMG Grateful! This is so funny but I was oddly enough thinking about that while I was in the shower this morning :haha: I was thinking - Grateful asked me about my kitchen and I didn't answer!! ;) too funny! It is ALMOST done! I have a fully functioning kitchen again finally, but we still have to pick out a backsplash. I had one picked out that I was IN LOVE with but then we priced it and it's $1,000 just for the material and I was looking to spend more like $600 max so we're going tomorrow to look for more. BUT with saying that I don't know if we're going to find another one that I love quite like this one LOL so we'll se :)
Thank you for asking :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo Congrats Jenna :)


Grateful- thanks hun, me too! Its turned into a try hacky cough lol I sound so manly!! hahaha


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPEA- did they take eggs from both ovaries or does one ovary dominate more over the other. Only reason I ask is because I can feel both those bad boys churning lol


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Grateful- thanks hun, me too! Its turned into a try hacky cough lol I sound so manly!! hahaha

Your gonna sound like a tough girl at the jail today! :haha: "You! Get over here!"


----------



## Beautifullei2

^^^^ LMFAO!!! and every time I laugh it sounds like im hitting puberty cause I squeel :rofl:


----------



## Allika

No AF, no cyst...no clue. Waiting for blood Results


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- thinking of you! Let us know when you find out!

Lei- ohh sister they take them out of both. One ovary will typically be more dominant than the other. But the retrieve eggs from both sides. 

Which injection are you hesitating on? Also, where did you get your bruise? I always got them below my belly button for some reason. 

Hopin- yep You are my fb friend!!! Haha! So you aren't friends with someone you don't know! 

Jenna- thank you SO SO much for posting my test pics. I just emailed you today's with the digi from yesterday (of course after I figured out that the battery dies in 24 hrs!). 

I'll update when I know the results! Hopefully they call soon!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPEA- WHEW okay!! Cause these bad boys are both aching.. Its not bad but it is noticeable! :) 

I got the bruise from the Lupron.. Yesterday when I gave it I did it a bit hard & then this morning.. I was just out of it & did it slow.. so it stung a bit.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika: Your temp is still above cover line... It's supposed to drop before AF comes... Hmmm.... Strange.


TypeA: HOLY MOLY BFP! Wow! That's looking GREAT!! Now we KNOW it's not a chemical because it wouldn't be getting darker like this! AHHHH!!! This is so great!!


Lei: You should go up to DH in your manly voice and ask him "You like this??" Lmao!
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## anmlz86

Jenna and Lei- you guys crack me up with your antics, friggn hysterical!

I've been stalking you all because this NTNP is just terribly boring! It's awesome to see 2 BFPs, that's so exciting.

Lei- I know with injections my left ovary was über dominant, it had like over 20 follicles at the beginning, my right ovary was a lazy ass. Good luck with continuing injections and such!


----------



## lilrojo

Good Luck today TypeA :)

Allika hmm will be interesting to see your results... 

Lei-feel better... 

Jenna that is great.. I love looking at houses just for fun.. :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- Lupron is bad like that and the syringe thingie is so small! Do you have ganerelix in your army of shots yet? It'll come at the end I just wasn't sure if they gave you meds as you went or if they gave everything to you at once. The ganerelix is a real pleasure cruise because it has a DULL needle. WTF?!?! You really have to jab that one. Ugh


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ohhhh GREAT!!! I look forward to that! NOT lol!! 

They give me them as I go, which Im kind of glad so I dont get confused lol.


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- when is your first ultrasound? With mine my eyes like bugged out of my head...there were so many! Ha! By the end you will feel like I imagine guys do with their balls. I couldn't walk right. I just kep singing "do your ovaries hang low do they wobble to and fro can you tie em in a knot can you tie em in a bow....". lol! You'll be ready for retreival and with a day after the retreival you will feel better!


----------



## Grateful365

Ok this is too funny.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWZkkX8msoA


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna: I know it got a lot darker! Mow DH races to the bathroom to see how dark they are getting every morning. Now my concern is ectopic. I didn't realize it could happen even with IVF but they say sometimes the eggies wander off. I hope mine don't "wander" off! I'm so looking forward to seeing if it's twins! DH is, of course, already planning for quads.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Its this friday but not until 2:45. I have to make them later because Its so hard to get away from work in the morning. 

HAHA :haha: Oh man Im going to be singing that song now :rofl: 

Grateful- I think every man should have to endure it.. Its to funny to see what cry babies they turn into.


----------



## Allika

Finally brown discharge. This better be AF...and not just the supplement withdrawal! Either way very strange cycle this time around....glad AF will be here soon, excited for Crossfit and eating healthy and our little vacation to San Francisco and napa valley I. July!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

FXed it is & you can get moving to your next cycle. Did you decide what you were going to do hun?


AFM: I just figured out a side effect from the LURPON!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo tired!


----------



## Allika

Yeah doing nothing but exercising and dropping weight and then IVF in August. No contraception until then....I set up an IVF consult for June 5th...


----------



## typeA TTC

IM LITERALLY ABOUT TO LOSE IT!! This nurse called from my REs office and told me the blood work was negative. I said really bc I've been getting very positive home pregnancy tests. She said "ohh hold on let me look. You are right it was positive. Your beta was 70. Sorry about that."

She even told me to stop my meds! Holy crap I'm so pissed what a liability! My dr will not be pleased that this occurred. Im literally fuming! Ugh. 

THIS is why I question every single thing they do! Need to calm down now.


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> IM LITERALLY ABOUT TO LOSE IT!! This nurse called from my REs office and told me the blood work was negative. I said really bc I've been getting very positive home pregnancy tests. She said "ohh hold on let me look. You are right it was positive. Your beta was 70. Sorry about that."
> 
> She even told me to stop my meds! Holy crap I'm so pissed what a liability! My dr will not be pleased that this occurred. Im literally fuming! Ugh.
> 
> THIS is why I question every single thing they do! Need to calm down now.

OMG TypeA - I would be IRRATE!!!!! That is inexcusable....I would tell your doctor right away. Ridiculous!!!!! :growlmad:

BUT....I'm very very happy to hear your confirmation and your beta of 70!!! Sounds really good!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- Oh thats right, I remeber you mentioning the crossfit. Forgive me..my mind has been all over the place lately. 

OHHHHH TYPEA- I would have been pissed!!!! That isnt something to be playing with or even making a mistake with.


----------



## typeA TTC

Am a little nervous that the beta is low-am I crazy? I go back on Friday at 8:30am to retest beta


----------



## lilrojo

Agreed on the pissed factor.. that is def inexcusable... but happy with your numbers :)


----------



## anmlz86

TypeA- I'd definitely be calling to speak to both the doctor and the office manager about that! Someone needs to get their shtuff straight, especially in these types of situations. Sadly it sounds a lot like my old RE's office, very disorganized. Luckily though you have an awesome beta to start with :)


----------



## Allika

I can't believe that, TypeA...especially for an IVF patient they should have checked better before talking to you on the phone....

On a different note I think 70 is great. Wait and see it will double or triple by your next apt...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* OMG!! I would have LOST MY COOL! 

Your numbers sound great do NOT STRESS over them!! You'll see how much they grow by Friday! :happydance:


----------



## typeA TTC

So I emailed the dr (who is off today) and told her the situation. She called me from her personal cell phone and said she was so embarrassed and sorry. We talked about the beta and she was very happy with it. So I guess we wait until Friday. They said they want it to increase by 60-100%??


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm glad you said something to her so the nurse could be talked to. If she had made that mistake with someone else who wasn't taking tests at home and told them to stop their meds that could have caused a huge problem. Shame on her for not paying attention.
I don't know a LOT about beta's but what I do know is it's not the "number" that matters, just the fact that it's doubling. And by your tests getting so much darker I think it will definitely be doubling!! Testing again tomorrow??? When is your first US, any talk of that yet?


----------



## luna_19

Omg typeA I can't believe that nurse! I agree the number doesn't matter just that it's increasing :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. Ectopic pregnancies have lower hormone levels, you probably wouldn't get a BFP with an ectopic until well after AF is due. Just to ease your mind a bit ;) Plus you'd have a lot of cramping.


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna- THANK YOU! That does help! And now the testing REALLY begins! I'll test tomorrow morning and Friday morning. I'm hoping that will help me calm down and not worry so much!

Thank you ladies for being angry with me! It's funny because DH gets so mad when I take HPTs. Had I not taken one here I would have stopped taking all meds and likely miscarried. So lessons here are: being a POAS addict is a good thing, always question everyone, and always be on a fabulously supportive thread like this one! :)

The dr herself will call me on Friday with the results. If they are doubling then I start heparin injections. Yay me! More flipping injections!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* My DH gets mad at me too for poas a lot. Especially when I have a bfp. They just don't get it!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* Are you ok hun? Starting to really worry about you!!! :flower:


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- tell him my story! DH is a changed man! He's going to have no probs with the tests now.


----------



## typeA TTC

Confession: I just realized what OH stands for. Lol!


----------



## Allika

What is it? Original Husband? I still struggle with all the acronyms.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello everyone 

Thanks sooo much for looking out for me.

I'm here and I'm good...i was obviously sad about bfn but it was MUCH easier to handle this time around. You all know how hard the first IUI cycle was.

Question for you ladies on what I should do: I go AF this afternoon. 
And am going on vacation friday to Monday. 

To start next cycle I need to go in for CD3 scan, get meds etc.

Tomorrow is CD2...DH suggests I just go to the clinic really early with no appt. get a cd2 scan instead and get meds to start on CD 3 while on vacay.

I was thinking to call the clinic nurse let her know I can't come in until cd7 after vacation but if they can call in prescription to my pharmacy for femera. 

Any thoughts on what I should do?

Aside from all lovely ttc stuff...i leave for bahamas/miami tomorrow night with girlfriends...yay!!

I just got caught up and read the last dozen pages.

Ldizzy& Type A...Congrats on the bfps. so happy for you:)

Hoping...how's the relaxed BDing for fun going?

Allika...my AF didn't arrive until today 17 dpo bc of prog supps. I'm usually a 14dpo on the dot type person.

Grateful...rojo...how are the bumps?

Jenna and Lei...you girls cracked me up..lol. DH and I are always being silly as well...its so much fun. 

Hoping...so glad to hear from momof...she sounds like such a strong lady.


Also...DH is wondering if we should go to IVF if IUI #3 does not work. 

I don't think I'm ready for that journey...mentally, physically (financially we could do it by managing other things). 

I just feel like WE got pregnant on our OWN in October...and it was a chemical bc follies are to small. After 3 clomid+1 femera cycles BD only and now our 2nd IUI with injectables with all bfns.

Is IVF my only option? Is IUI just not going to work. Even though that ONE time we just had good ole sex...sperm met egg...but egg wasnt big enough to survive. 

I don't know...any advice?


----------



## Allika

Oh breaking ...I think that's the answer we are all trying to find....what will be successful for us all? And I bet for each and everyone it's something different. What works for one might not work for everyone else.

An advantage in IVF is that you can control everything but implantation. There aren't as many question marks. 

The disadvantage is the shots, the money, all the appointments and what I find worst the whole "what if this doesn't work neither?" 

My husband and I put so much faith in IVF always saying..."we still got IVF, if worst comes to worst we can do IVF"....but what if that last resort ends in a BFN. I can only assume that a BFN after IVF knocks you out harder than anything else....


----------



## LDizzy30

I should have results before the end of the work day. They just took one vial of blood, so fingers crossed! Ummmm ghat be a silly question, but what exactly is a beta?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Gosh...that was quite the lengthy post

Clearly I had a lot to say

:rofl:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...what you said is so true.

DH and I have never talked about IVF as something for us. It's always been out there...but this is the first time we have said maybe it's an option for us.

Having said that...like you said how would I emotionally and mentally handle a bfn with IVF. right now...awfully. and that's my greatest fear.

Ldizzy...HCG "Beta" is the hormone that is detected when you are pregnant. Short name is beta :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking*!!! I'm so glad you're back! :hugs: Wooohoooo for your trip! Sounds fantastic!!

*LDizzy* Can't wait to hear those numbers!! I have a sneaky feeling you have more than one cooking in there, idk why.


----------



## LDizzy30

Doctor's nurse just called my hcg 238.29 and progesterone is above 40.


----------



## Allika

Woot woot Ldizzy!!!!! Twins? Haahahahahaha


----------



## LDizzy30

I go back in next Wednesday for more blood work and then I will have a 6 week appointment


----------



## typeA TTC

Ldizzy-woohoo!! Great numbers! What dpo are you?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Dizzy nice number!! I hope its twinsiessss :D

Lol!!!! OH is "Other Half". You silly girls.


----------



## lilrojo

Great news Ldizzy :)


----------



## LDizzy30

I've been wondering what oh meant too! For some reason other husband kept poppin up! :) my lmc was 4/15/13.


----------



## ajd36

WowI have a LOT to catch up on!

LDizzy: 238 is a great number!! How far along are you? Week and Day? With a number like that it could be twins &#9786;

TypeA: Congrats on 70!! Such great Betas all around. Happy to hear the doctor called you back herself and that you have been POAS all this time, makes me think twice about my pledge next month to not test until the end 

Breaking: The US on CD3 is just to make sure you dont have any Cysts from the meds from last month. Hopefully they can squeeze you in on CD2 and get you your meds for this cycle. Have a great time with the ladies!!! Sounds like a much needed time and so sunny and relaxing :friends:

Allika: OH ?? I have always just assumed it was some sort of reference to husband? I googled it once before but came out with nothing &#9785; I also jumped on the health train this week and am pledging to lose 20lbs in the next couple of months. We can cheer each other on for our diets!! :happydance:

Lei: Hope the rest of the shots wont be so rough on you. Growing multiple follies can be a little overwhelming just on Clomid, I can imagine what you ladies are going through :hugs:

Grateful: Love the video of the dudes experiencing labor and them wanting to bail out at a 4 on the pain scale..kinda scares me more of the whole process hehe

Anmlz: Welcome to the board! Tell us a little about yourself &#9786;

Rojo: Nice weeks already! That went sooooo fast! Feels like you just got your BFP yesterday

Hopin: Sounds like someone is having fun in the kitchen.how much fun :sex: are you two really having in there hehehehe?!? 

Jenna: So exciting to hear about the meeting with the mortgage personyay to new homes!! I am looking to move into a new place by the end of June.keeping my fingers crossed I find a new soon, yikes!

..and. I have a lot of new FB friends, thanks ladies.but I have to askwho is Bree?

AFM: I am back from Minnesota and I had a wonderful time at the wedding. There was 10 bridesmaids and 10 groomsmenwe had a huge party and so much fun meeting all of her friends from home for the first time. And I should have packed my winter coat after all..it was maybe in the high 40s when we stood up front at the venue for the big dayburr!!! It was my first Jewish wedding and such an experience with their traditions. &#9786; 

I am going for my follie check tomorrow and hopefully doing my IUI on Saturday. I am feeling super chill about this month.good sign?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol!! "Other Husband" bahaha. Close, but not quite ;)

Bree is TypeA. But who is Casie??? Whoever it is, I love your furbaby lol.


----------



## luna_19

hopin I just noticed you don't have my next appointment on the first page, it's on the 21st :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hoping I have an ultrasound Friday :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning my lovely bnb ladies!!! <3 <3 <3

*TypeA* Did you test this morning?

*LDizzy* Did you?

*Ajd* Let us know how the follies look today!! :happydance: For some reason your cycles go by really quickly for me, idk why??? Maybe you don't complain about how long the process is like some of us do :haha: I'm totally guilty of that when I'm TTC.

*LDizzy, TypeA* So have you guys figured out your EDD yet?? Would you mind if I added it to the front page?! :yipee: I'm so excited for you both, I'm sure you're over the moon! Did either of you tell anyone?

I think I've got everyone's updates on the front page, let me know if I'm missing something for you please! Happy Thursday ladies!


----------



## LDizzy30

No I didn't test today because I ran out of sticks :) 
well judging from my last cycle and websites my edd would be 1/20/14 which is a few days after my moms and a few days before my sister! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Well even though my dr and my husband are fine with my beta. I'm still super concerned. So after tomorrows test, assuming it goes well. Then I'll look at EDD and such. Until then I'm pretty much a nervous nancy. Ugh. I'm literally counting down the hours until tomorrow at 830am (my second beta). Any idea how many betas your clinics do?

I think (if it's doubling) ill only have two. Then go back in for an ultrasound 2 weeks after that, when I'm 6 weeks


----------



## LDizzy30

TypeA-I looked up betas last night (highs and lows for betas) because I was curious, and from what I noticed as long as the beta keeps doubling or close to doubling that's all that matters! Don't stress. :)


----------



## Allika

I just want to say Jan 20 is a fine date :) I was born that date! :)))


----------



## anmlz86

ajd- I was on this forum many moons ago when my fiancée and I were starting the assisted TTC, then we hit the pause button to start planning our wedding and such. I've been kinda stalking since then :p I'm totally on the weight loss boat with you, and everyday I just wanna jump ship. I've got pcos, just recently got on metformin but it's very hard for me to remember to take it. Gonna try a pcos diet so try and lose some bulk and see if that won't help me ovulate on my own, fingers crossed :) 

Breaking- right there with you on the ivf/IUI fence line. Fiancée wants to either try naturally or just go straight to ivf since he's all about the statistics. I on the other hand want to try IUI at least 3 times to say we tried before taking the plunge. Pretty much IUI and ivf are our only real options in getting pregnant but I'll go the natural route for some fun :)

Has anyone tried and gotten realistic results from the cheap ovulation tests from online?


----------



## ajd36

Hopin, they go so quickly b/c I always start testing right away :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Hi anm!!! 

Yes, I had luck with the cheap internet OPK tests...I got a clear line and it appeared to be correctm as I ovulated around that time.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Both of your due dates will be just around Draven's :) His EDD was 1/14/13 and he was born 1/9/13. Maybe we'll have a shared birthday?!


Here's TypeA's tests from last night and this morning! They're looking SO good!!! :D
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Allika

ajd36 said:


> Hopin, they go so quickly b/c I always start testing right away :haha:

That made me laugh out loud :)


I wanted to share with you guys the link to that nature remedy stuff I am taking this month:
https://www.fertilaid.com/default.asp

The reviews on Amazon were pretty good and I watched a vlog of this lady that tried everything before IVF, took Fertilaid for women, made her OH take Fertilaid for men and boom....pregnant.

Now I am not one to believe in hollistic crap but hey, I am giving this a shot! If nothing works we will do IVF in August but in the meantime....I will try this stuff out.


----------



## ajd36

Those tests are looking great!

I use the cheapies to help guide me on when to start to use the digital. Last month I forgot my digi at home and bought another brand at work so I had two digi's and a cheapie all with very clear positives at same time when I finally surged :)


----------



## lilrojo

Anmlz-I also used the cheapies off of Amazon and they worked perfectly... then I doubled with the digital ones just to be sure lol.. 

Hope your all doing well.. 

AJD hope the follie check goes well.. cant wait to hear :)

Breaking have fun sounds like it should be :)

After having a bit of a freak out over the Doppler lol as I couldn't find the hb for the last week I found it again last night.. so that was a relief.. one week to my us.. and my son goes to the dr tomorrow.. 15 months old...


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - Your tests look fantastic!!!!!! :happydance:

Allika - I have read good things about that product as well. Won't hurt to try it...and hey...you never know. I think different things work for different people for sure.


----------



## ajd36

US Results CD10: Lining is 10.5cm thick
Left: 14.5mm Right: 15.5mm IUI on Monday with Sat night Trigger shot (unless I surge by Sat am and they will get me in that day, but very unlikely bases on current tests and follie sizes.

She was very happy with my response to the Femara, much better than all the follies I had on Clomid.


----------



## lilrojo

That's great news Ajd.. happy to hear femara is working better :)


----------



## anmlz86

Awesome news ajd! Great that you were able to get 2 follicles in the game too! I may have no read this, but did clomid not produce very reasonable follicles for you? It's interesting to see the difference some ladies have with clomid vs. Femara.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* Your tests look amazing, lady!! I know you're worried, but try not to be. Remember that, when I had my chemical this past time, my tests did NOT progress, they actually got lighter, which makes sense. I hope that provides at least some comfort for you!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Allika

@ajd: your lining sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Thanks guys! Now just 4 more days until the TWW, oh boy!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hehe and then You'll start testing 5 days after that :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I forgot to tell you all!!! Ughhhh. I had a very vivid dream last night that I took a pregnancy test and it was very positive and I remember trying to take a picture of it to post it on here but I was shaking too bad to take it. Lol now I'm super paranoid thinking "Well what if when they did my pregnancy test before my IUD they were testing too early?! I wouldn't know because I hadn't had a period yet!" So now I really want to go get a dollar store test but OH just laughed at me lol!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Haha! I know what those thoughts are like though! You can't help but imagine...what if?!?!

I just took my final frer before tomorrow's second beta. Tomorrows news cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm glad somebody else understands haha! It's like I know I'm not, I'm on birth control and we use condoms. But after that dream I just HAVE to double check or else I'll never stop thinking about it. So weird. I'm just going to get a dollar store test tomorrow that way I'm not wasting money.

Wow, TypeA!! That last one tonight got REALLY dark!! I soooo can't wait to hear your results tomorrow! I know for sure they'll at least be doubling. My question is, could they be higher?? Twinnnsss?!
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ajd36

Anmlz86: my first round of Clomid resulted in 3 follies >18mm and 2 follies 15-18mm. We were hoping my second round would result in less follies but I got a whole lot more! I had 6 follies >18mm and 3 follies 15-18mm. Femara gave me 2 follies.I wish it had gave me one more :shrug:

TypeA: your test today looks great.cant wait to hear about your betas

Jenna: looks like you guys had a great day out!

Allika: day 4 of fruits and salads and very well balanced meals.feeling good :happydance: Have you started the crossfit? :body:

Hopin: I am going to try very hard to wait until June 1st to test --DPO12-- I wanted to wait until dpo14 but I am hosting a party at my place on the 1st and need to know if I can drink :drunk:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* Holy line!!! What a beautiful progression to see!!!! :happydance: I hope this is helping ease your mind! Can't wait to see how big those numbers are today!!! Woot woot!

*Lei* Let us know how your u/s goes today! What time is it?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Its not until 245 =( its farrrrrrrrrrrrrrr away!

i will say last night I took sudafed for my crazy allergies. It helped BUT it woke me up from my sleep about 1 & I never went back to bed lol.


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - Great line!!!!! Looks fabulous!!!!:happydance:

Lei - Good luck today - can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## Allika

In regards to less Follicles with Femara....that not necessarily a bad thing. You only need one good follicle! Look what happens to people with "normal ovulation" that take Clomid and do an IUI. Hello Jon & Kate! :)

Better one or two great follicles and a thick lining than the other way around...

This is going to be it for adj! I just know it!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I agree Allika!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... 

TypeA great line.. will be checking up on you to hear those results :)

LDizzy-how are you feeling..

AJD-yay.. hope this ends with a bfp.. 

Lei-good luck today :)

Jenna-lol on the dream.. I know those.. and its crazy how real they feel... 

Hope everyone is doing well, Hopin, Luna, Grateful, Alika.. :)

AFM well not much going on.. I have my sons dr apt today.. and Im 10 weeks.. another week down.. :) bump pics later :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Have you poas yet? Doubtful since it's only 7:45 in the morning where you are :haha: but I'm still curious :D


----------



## luna_19

Great lines typeA :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha not yet. We're not going to run errands until later. I really don't expect to see anything with the test, it's just bugging me I have to get it out of my system lol. 
Draven is driving me nuts right now >.< He's on the couch next to me propped up on his boppy and he KEEPS KICKING ME. Little stinker. 
ANYWHO, I just can't wait to hear about TypeA's beta and Lei's US. Lei, you woke up at 1AM?!?! Holy wow, you need a nap!
Lilrojo, can't wait to see if your little bump is showing yet!

Did Jon and Kate really conceive with Clomid and IUI??!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies! 

Good news! Beta went to 138. So it's pretty much doubling when it's supposed to. The Dr only wanted to see a 60% increase so at least I passed that marker!

No more betas until our 6 week ultrasound on the 31st at 730am. I'm trying to enjoy the moment for now. I'll get worried about the ultrasound closer to that date!


----------



## Beautifullei2

:happydance: Yay Bree :D 

Jenna- Lol I am suprisingly not tired but then again I had to take more medicine so I think it got me all hyped up lol. I will probably sleep like a baby tonight! After my appointment I have to race home to get the little one to her dads then I am going to meet up with my best friend for girl time.. After that we are gonna go back to her house and make Jello shots for her boyfriends graduation party tomorrow. Its going to be a long night lol


----------



## Grateful365

Yeay!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Love it TypeA!!!!! Now sit back and relax for the weekend...enjoy every second. :flower:


----------



## Allika

Awesome News!!!! Now hopefully the time will fly until the ultrasound!

Lune_miel...where are you? What's the next step now with your hcg back to 0?


----------



## lilrojo

Type A that is great news :)

As promised my bump shot..
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks number 3.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA <3 <3 <3 So happy for you, now you can just enjoy the fact that you're pregnant!!! What a relief I'm sure for you.

P.S. I love how you schedule your appointments so early!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Cute bump little rojo!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lovin the mini bump :) And I'm so happy for you TypeA! Can't wait for the US!!! 
Lei, you had yours by now, yeah??


----------



## Jenna_KA

LMAO! :rofl: Stark white! I obviously very much expected it though as we're using double protection lol. But after the dream AND MIL with her little "spiritual" stuff she mentioned our "daughter" has been hanging around us I just had to make sure. Glad to get it out of my system. I can't say I'm not just the slightest disappointed, but we're not ready for number 2 yet.

Can't even see a pretend line-eye in this one :haha: BFN no doubt!
 



Attached Files:







2wnbrz6.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ajd36

We have a 52yr old patient in Labor and Delivery giving birth to twins she conceived using donor eggs from a 36yr old!!!!

NEVER give up hope :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Jenna you're too funny :haha:

I think someone was having POAS-envy hehe


----------



## typeA TTC

Ajd- mercy!!


----------



## vkj73

hi ladies!
i'd love to join.

i had my 2nd iui on wed.

what's the average "wait time" to poas for everyone?

i usually wait until af is supposed to arrive (which is typically 14dpo).
now with iui, it's exactly 14dpo.

thanks!!!

:dust:


----------



## ajd36

I'm so glad I have all of you girls.....because I just can't win!

I had two smiley faces tonight. Looks like I will be doing my IUI on Saturday morning if I can get ahold of someone at the office...with my follies estimated to be 18.5 and 19.5mm. 

It is so hard dealing with weekend Surges every single cycle...argggghhh!

Deep calming thoughts....deep breath... I'm making a baby tomorrow!!


----------



## lune_miel

Hi everyone, I've been reading ALL the pages to catch up. My brother, wife, and 3 yr old daughter were in town. Took her to the Nickelodeon Universe at the Mall of America - wow she has a lot of energy. I keep telling DH that they don't stay that age forever!

I saw this ad for a movie starring Minnie Driver. When a successful couple loses their child on the day he's supposed to be born, they must overcome their grief to save their relationship and start a family together.
https://www.facebook.com/returntozerofilm?fref=ts

HOPIN- photos of the kitchen!!!

so good to hear from momof1

ajd - good luck today on iui!

fertilaid - I've seen it being used - let's see if it works for you!

breaking &#8211; did you try mucinex or anything else to help get ewcm on the clomid cycles? I believe that&#8217;s what helped me get my bfp. Clomid helps with your eggs but if the spermies can&#8217;t get through. Really makes you wonder about the IUI's tho...

My name is Amelia and I'm a project mgr for a mfg co. Bleeding has stopped last week and just waiting for AF to appear. :coffee:


----------



## typeA TTC

We are visiting my mom in Arkansas and told her last night. She freaked out and cried. It was really great! Then today we were riding around in a golf cart like thing and hit a pothole. Mom is convinced it has hurt the baby. Hopefully this is not the case. Anyone with similar scares?


----------



## Allika

Baby is Fine! There are so many layers wrapped around it and its so teetsy-tiny that nothing could have hurt it!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ajd, think happy thoughts!!! Relaaaaaxxxxxx :) Have you gotten a hold of anyone? Weekends are frustrating but it'll soon be behind you and you'll have a mini baby in the making!

Lune, Hopin is the one with the new kitchen dear :) You don't want to see mine, its tiny! I do have a huge pantry though ;)

TypeA, the baby is JUST FINE don't worry! They're surrounded by SOOO much protection, believe me. My dog used to pounce all over my belly all the time and Draven is just fine. Those little guys can take a lot.


----------



## ajd36

Today&#8217;s IUI was actually quite interesting for a few different reasons.

First, while going over the sizes of my follies and the pluses and minuses of doing a trigger shot last night when I first tested positive on my OPK (which I didn&#8217;t do, I waited for the go from my NP this morning to trigger) we ventured off to the topic of my sperm count this month. I knew it was going to be a lower count than I wanted because last time I had sperm that he donated on the same day it was much lower than what they said was going to be in the vial. My NP brought up something very interesting that I would never have even thought about&#8230;she asked what the sperm&#8217;s bank guarantee for sperm count was and to check my contract with them. I looked online and here is what they have to say:

Important Information Regarding our Warranty: Sperm counts may differ by as much as 20% to 40% among laboratories due to variations in methods and instruments used for sperm assessments. For this reason, the PRS warranty applies for variations greater than 30% when proper storage conditions are maintained by the recipient or her clinic and when pregnancy did not occur using the specimen. 

When I picked up the sample it was listed to have 11 million motile sperm in the vial. When the clinic thawed and tested it they only found 4 million there. Last time I had sperm from this date it only yielded 5million sperm and a BFN. So if I get another BPN this month than I submit a claim to see if I can get a replacement vial for my next IUI as my sample was almost 65% off from what it should have been. I just wish I knew this before, as it is now too late to make a claim on the vial we used in February and it's $750 a pop!

The second thing that was interesting was that the NP I saw today thinks it may be time to step up the game and move on to injections if I don&#8217;t get my BFP this month. I had to schedule an apt with the RE for June 18th to kinda touch base and see what he wants to do. I have gotten pregnant twice when I first started TTC but then had 5 consecutive failed IUI&#8217;s&#8230;which doesn&#8217;t have me worried about my fertility yet&#8230;especially with one IUI being slightly later than wanted (last month) and one with way too many follies (NP said when you get That many follies it isn&#8217;t good for conception as there isn&#8217;t a lot of room up there for the sperm to find the egg). I&#8217;m a little hesitant to jump right to shots. As far as the miscarriages, I wasn&#8217;t using progesterone for either of those so I still think I will be okay next time around. Just knowing that I can get pregnant and that I ovulate every month on my own makes me wanna sit back and really consider my options. I&#8217;m not sure why I am hesitant about the shots? 

For now I just sit back and relax and see what happens. My official test date is June 2nd for my beta but my home test date will be June 1st (Hosting a pool party)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow I had no idea they had a guarantee with that stuff! It's nice though since its so pricey and you're paying the same amount for less quality. I'd definitely ask them. I'm glad your IUI went well though o hope this is the last time you have to do it! However, if its not, I don't blame you for not wanting to jump right to injections. It's all your decision and you can absolutely tell them no thank you. There's nothing really wrong with you, sounds like the sperm quality was just a little low and unfortunately they didn't have you on progesterone with your first BFPs. Now that that's fixed, its just time for nature to take its course. 
Pool party huh?!?! Too bad I can't come ;)


----------



## ajd36

Jenna, you're more than welcome to head just south of San Francisco and join the pool party!

I had no idea they had this guarantee either, I'm soooooo happy my NP mentioned it. They just recently had to do all the paperwork for another person from a different sperm bank and so I think everyone at the office was more aware of idea of doing that.

I still feel like this could be the one for me!! 

And if not,I have decided to take next month off and enjoy myself a vacation away with some friends! We rented a 5 bedroom home down near Santa Barbara for a nice weekend away playing games and sitting outside enjoying the beautiful weather. There will be 2 babies there under the age of 1yr old so I will be in heaven!!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend :)


----------



## lilrojo

Aww AJD best of luck sweetie.. were keeping everything crossed... :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Vkj* Welcome! GL to you with your 2nd IUI, FX'd for you to get your bfp this month! Tell us your story when you can:)

*ajd* Thinking of you hun! This one is going to be it for you, I just have a good feeling!! :flower: When is your test date?

*lune* I'm glad your bleeding stopped. Are you planning on getting right back into TTC?

*TypeA* You're fine! Hitting a pothole does NOT hurt your baby! <3 You're so sweet<3

*TypeA, LDizzy* Any symptoms yet?!

We have a bunch of pre-natals and a beta appointment this week, which is AWESOME!! Who is getting u/s this week or are they all just pre-natal checkups? And when are our test dates?!?!!? We need those! Not a single one on the board yet.

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - Ajd's test date is June 1st and Betas are June 2nd.


----------



## Grateful365

Random question: Does anyone here watch the show Arrested Development? I'm a HUGE fan and super excited about the new season coming out on Netflix Sunday. :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

I have my ultrasound on Thursday.. followed by a normal prenatal :)


----------



## Grateful365

lilrojo said:


> I have my ultrasound on Thursday.. followed by a normal prenatal :)

Can't wait for your ultrasound!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Grateful... Im pretty excited too :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, I've never heard of it before. What's it about? I'm trying to get in to more Netflix lately since we just decided to turn off our cable and stick to Netflix and Hulu. Saves is $70 a month when we hardly watch regular TV anymore anyways.


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Grateful, I've never heard of it before. What's it about? I'm trying to get in to more Netflix lately since we just decided to turn off our cable and stick to Netflix and Hulu. Saves is $70 a month when we hardly watch regular TV anymore anyways.

Jenna - it is basically about an extremely disfunctional rich family. It is hilarious. You should start at season 1 and watch the first few episodes to see if you like it. It was originally an HBO series years ago and it was on for 3 seasons and then stopped. After it went off the air it became so popular 
that Netflix invested in having a 4th season made. It is coming out brand new and only on Netflix this Sunday. 

The show just really cracks me up.....


----------



## typeA TTC

So because yours truly is neurotic and literally may not make it through this pregnancy with any hair left on my head from worrying....I asked to take another beta today. Fridays beta was 138. Today's beta 538!! Holy cow!! Definitely doubling...And more. 

I started having some light cramping yesterday that freaked me out. So I decided to test just to be sure. I wonder if my drs office has a countdown for my graduation to my OB. HA! Very likely.


----------



## typeA TTC

I've heard a lot about this show! I'm going to start watching it tonight!


----------



## lune_miel

Hopin - Yes, as soon as I get first AF, I will TTC again next cycle with Clomid. It has been 4 weeks and if the BBT is correct I haven't O'd yet. :growlmad: Today is 4 weeks since M/C so it will be at least another 2+ before I can start TTC again!


----------



## Allika

Just a quick awesome for TypeA!!!! :))))

Excited for your US lilrojo!

@adj: this is going to be it I have huge trust in Femara! My drug of choice! Better than shots also in my opinion!


----------



## ajd36

I'm staying pretty calm about everything overall and have a good feeling too!

Dropping the tank off today and will find out more about their guarantee.

I haven't done any reading on the shots yet, but the one thing I looked at said they use them when ppl fail to respond to Clomid and Femara... I Over responded on Clomid and can only imagine how many follies the injections would lead to.


----------



## Allika

Yes for you shots wouldn't make any sense! I had a low response to Femara and no response to Clomid. With Femara I only had one follicle back in nov and when I took only Femara in Feb I had 2 mature Follies by CD 20 so way to late....however got pregnant back in November so that one Femara Follicle must have been a good one!


----------



## lilrojo

Type a that is awesome cramping is normal your uterus stretching as long as they don't get any worse than like period cramps hugs

Thanks ladies


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin- I haven't been sleeping well and I feel nauseous a lot. I went today for my second beta test. I will update as soon as she calls!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LDizzy* I had your betas as Wednesday! Sorry!! Can't wait to hear!!!

*TypeA* WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great numbers!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*lilrojo* Can't wait to see a new pic of your sweet bean!


----------



## typeA TTC

Anyone know of a "what to expect when you're expecting" for grandparents? I would like my mom to have a book to read. She gets so nervous about very little thing! Wanted a book for grandparents.


----------



## ajd36

They were super great at the bank and it looks like they might be refunding me for 2 samples!! Woot woot $1500 back to the baby making funds!!

TypeA: your numbers look great! Good luck on finding a book for your mom.

LDizzy: can't wait to see your betas


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA: TWINSSSS :D I can't wait for your US!!

Lilrojo: You too!! Little baby is going to have arms and legs <3 <3 <3

AJD: That's awesome, hopefully you wont need to use that refund for more "baby making" and can use it for baby things :)

Grateful: That seriously sounds like my kind of show!! I'll definitely check it out. Maybe tonight if I'm not too tired after watching Where the Wild Things Are (we just bought it, I haven't seen it yet) Have you seen Raising Hope?? It's HILARIOUS, I seriously love that show.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I don't recall you ever updating after your appointment?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei, I don't recall you ever updating after your appointment?

I hadn't yet but I just updated in my journal :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Okay sorry for the late response. I live in Oklahoma and we had a horrible tornado yesterday afternoon. 
I got my betas back and they were 3048 and progesterone above 40.


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - Checking your journal now!

Ldizzy - Wonderful numbers!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So what is your due date? Also - I'm glad to hear your OK, those tornados looks horrifying. Was it real bad where you live?


----------



## lilrojo

Fabulous numbers LDizzy.. and so sorry about the tornadoes.. they looked so scary.. happy your safe and okay..


----------



## Jenna_KA

Glad you're safe, Dizzy. I have a very good friend from childhood and her family in Collinsville and around OKC. They're all safe too thank God, but her family got hit pretty good.

Lei, sorry you're not feeling well :( I cried all the time when I had MS just cuz I hate feeling so sick all the time. Just try to picture the day you hear the couple got a BFP all because of you. Just a little over a week and all of this will be over and you'll have done an amazing thing for this couple. So will they be taking more than one and giving them all to the couple so they have more than one try?? Or what?? I'm still trying to understand all of this.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy- I am glad you are safe hun! 

Jenna- I believe they will be taking them all in case it doesnt work on the first go round. I would assume they would just freeze some and use what they choose. (I still am unusre on how all this works...no matter how much I read about it, its not clicking lol)


----------



## ajd36

LDizzy those are great numbers!! So excited for you right now.

I'm happy to hear your family is safe, such a scary thing to happen.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies!!

Back from my trip...i had a fantastic time. did not think about TTC once it was a much needed break. And definite boost of positivity...i have to say this girl is so happy that she can still rock an outfit and dance all night AND get the chance to tell some attractive men..."sorry I'm Married". Haha hahaha :haha:

It feels good. :)


Anyhow...so much to catch up on here will do it tonight when I'm not on my phone. 

Also...we are doing an old fashioned non medicated cycle this month. We were talking about doing it at some point...but it turned out that bc AF started right before my trip in could not go in before CD4 to get follie scan and clearance to start meds.

Feels good to take a medication break...we will still ttc :sex:


----------



## lune_miel

LDizzy - Happy to hear you are safe, and little bean!
You need a ticker!


----------



## LDizzy30

Thanks guys. We did lose a family member and a friend of the family in the tornado. It was confirmed this evening. It was my husbands aunt and his grandmothers friend. They have been looking for them all day. It's terrible, but best that they were found. It's been tearing them up. :(


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear LDizzy.. prayers and :hugs: being sent to you all.. 

How is everyone :)

Welcome back Breaking.. happy the vacation was just what you needed :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

This thread is really quiet these days!


----------



## Allika

That's because I am in too much pain to type! Ouch! This crossfit is tough!


----------



## Beautifullei2

^^ How is it going???? I have alot of co-workers that do it & when they talk about what they have to do , it just sounds painful lol


----------



## luna_19

Oh dizzy I'm so sorry to hear that :( :hugs:


----------



## Allika

So far so good 50% of this weeks workout done! I can't wait to see the results it will have! Hoping on regulating my ovulation! That would be fantastic!


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy - So sorry for your family's loss. Sending prayers your way :flower:

Allika - Ouch! Crossfit sounds painful!!! Way to go though - you will be happy with the results I'm sure...keep going! :flower:

Lei - How are you doing over there? Hanging in?

Breaking - Glad you had a nice break!!!!!

Lilrojo, Luna - Hi! How are you feeling?

Lune - How are you doing?

Hopin- Your quiet the past two days....

Did someone have an appt yesterday? I gotta go look at the front page.

AFM: Nothing new really. Baby is kicking harder and more often the past two weeks. Been taking some labor and delivery classes with DH and have a monthly pre-natal check-up today at 4:00.


----------



## Grateful365

Luna - How did you appt go yesterday??????

Lilrojo - One more day till you get to see your little bean again!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thanks Grateful... me too.. 9am so will see baby nice and early in the day.. :)

Your def sailing through.. :) 28 weeks already.. baby will be here in no time.. my birthday is August 12th the day after your due date :)


----------



## Grateful365

Cool - so he could be born on your birthday! :thumbup: So you are a Leo then? What are Leo's like? I don't hardly know anyone with a birthday in August! LOL


----------



## luna_19

Appointment went well :) got to hear baby's heartbeat :cloud9:

Next appointment is on June 17 and ultrasound on June 20


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SORRY ladies!! I know I've been quiet, but I have been popping in here and there to check in with how everyone is doing. We recently had a HUGE layoff and restructure at my job and my workload has more than doubled as a result so I just haven't had much time to write :( I hope once I get things organized I can be back on here as much as I was because I like updating the front page and such of this thread!! SO lots to catch up on:

*ajd* SO glad the bank was willing to work with you! Hopefully you don't need anymore baby making funds from them ;)

*LDizzy* Holy betas! That's amazing! When is your next appointment?
I'm so incredibly sorry to hear about your losses as a result of the tornado. The damage that it left in it's wake is unimaginable and I cannot stop thinking of the people in your state. It's just terrible. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family <3

*Breaking* Hi There! So glad your trip was fantastic! Things have a funny way of working out, maybe your body just needed a break from meds. Who knows this could be your lucky cycle! FX'd for you!

*Allika* That's awesome that you're putting your energy into working out! Definitely a good way to distract your mind and body from all of this TTC mess! I'm glad it's going so well for you. My DH & I did Insanity and shew that was a workout!

*Grateful* How's lil' Jimmy?! Just kicking around! Ahhh not too much longer! Hard to believe it's getting so close. Cant wait to hear about your appointment today!

*Luna* So glad your appointment went well!! <3 I bet you are just smitten! 

*Lilrojo* Yay for tomorrow!!! I am SO EXCITED to see new pics of the bean!

Ladies I updated the front page but I've got to be missing something! Please check & let me know if anythign needs to be added for you! TypeA& LDizzy, can I add EDD for you ladies?! Let me know :)

AFM, We're going camping this weekend and I'm SO EXCITED to disconnect and just hang out with the fam, go fishing, sit around the fire and enjoy each other. It's much needed!!! I cannot WAIT.
I think AF is due sometime next week, guess I'll be getting back on the TTC train soon, I can't remember when I had AF last time so we shall see!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Hopin :)

Grateful we are stubborn, hmmm hard headed probably.. maybe that's just me.. not sure..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi hopin...

So good to see you...sounds like you are going to have a super relaxing weekend!!

I would love for this natural cycle to be it but if my follies are small I'm worried I will end up with a chemical like my last natural cycle. Fxxxxx


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: FYI, Draven's next check up is 7/16. That's the only fun thing we have going on around here 

However, just curious on everyone's opinions. I'm trying to decide on when to introduce solids. A lot of things say start at 4 months, and a lot say to wait until 6 months. I've asked his pediatrician and am waiting on her opinion, but I'm still curious what everyone else would do or has done with their LO's.


----------



## luna_19

Jenna there is tons of evidence that he is better on just bm until 6 months. That is what is recommended by the WHO and Health Canada and tons of other organizations. I've read that the 4 month recommendation is a throwback to the days when formula feeding was more the norm. Have you ever read about baby led weaning? Really interesting theories on introducing food :) I have a friend that is doing it with her now 1 year old and she eats like a champ!


----------



## Allika

Happy your appointment was so well, Luna! Now lilrojo's tomorrow needs to be just as good!

I had my well woman exam with my reg OBGYN today! This is the first time I've seen one since we moved to Houston a year ago and I love her! We talked a bit and she prescribed metformin for me. I read about Metformin for pcos but my RE didn't want me to take it as I am not insulin resistant and not too overweight! 

Anyway she prescribed it and I am sooooo happy! I've read tons of good stuff on metformin even on women without insulin resistance and never understood why my RE was so against it. OBGYN said she made great experiences with it and most of her PCOS patients started ovulating with metformin only. Boom! Happy!

Now on to crossfit! So glad I don't have to do ultrasounds and follie scans this month.


----------



## lune_miel

Allika, I really hope the Metformin does the trick for you!

Hopin, thanks for checking in! I have been working lots of OT this week, too! But it hasn't made the time pass any more quickly! :coffee:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I don't remember how old DD was but as soon as she would finish a full bottle & be hungry and hour later I started with rice cereal. However she didn't like that at all so we went pretty much into baby food :) she was a porker Lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* How was your appointment yesterday?!

*TypeA* How are you doing hun?

*Lilrojo* Yay for baby pictures today!! I cannot wait to see how big he/she has gotten!!

AFM, Ladies, from about 3pm yesterday until I went to bed last night, I had random, severe sharp pains in my stomach. Honestly it felt like it was coming from my ovaries, as odd as that is. Just a quick, really sharp pain, every few hours or so, and it litreally had me buckled over every time it happened. At one point DH wanted me to go to the ER because he was worried. And then nothing today. So strange...


----------



## Allika

Hmmm what CD is it Hopin?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's what is so strange. It's CD23, so it can't be ovulation pains, as I've never ovulated this late. I hope it's not cysts....


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- can you get in with the dr today? I would go see if its a cyst that way at least you know and wouldn't have to worry about it. 

AFM I've been good. Trying to remain positive and not google every little thing. It's interesting to want something so much only to worry more when you get what you want. When I wasn't pregnant I was monitored every few days, now I have to wait 2 weeks (only 1 more week now...I go next Friday). So it's different not being constantly monitored. So in the meantime I pray all will be well. Since the beta more than doubled on Monday I've stopped testing. So in the meantime I take shots of heparin and progesterone and baby aspirin and vitamins and calcium. Silently stalking all of you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm not sure, since it hasn't happened again I was just kind of going to wait and see.... think thats a bad idea?


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - Yeay to the Metaformin! :happydance: Love when we get to try something new :flower:

Jenna - I remember recently reading that 6 months was the ideal time to introduce other foods besides BM. I would think that anytime close-ish to 6 months would be a great time. Although 4 months probably wouldn't hurt anything either. As long as BF goes OK for me, I think I'm going to TRY to go 5-6 months for other foods.

Lilrojo - I CAN'T WAIT for PICS!!! :happydance: Baby is going to look WAY different.

Lune - Hope the time passes more quickly for you....don't work too hard! :winkwink:

Hopin - Hmmm.....do cysts typically cause pain just for a few minutes/hours and then not again? If so, I think you should get checked too. However, whenever someone talks about a sharp pain in their ovary area around AF time...I think about the time I got that sharp pain suddenly...it was atleast a few days before AF (gotta check my journal) but I suddenly doubled over in pain. It hurt bad! But then went away and never came back. (I had some other not quite as sharp pains for a few seconds a few days prior to that as well) I had my BFP a few days later. (Just sayin.....) :haha: Hopefully it is nothing to be concerned with. Let us know if you feel any other strange pains. P.S. - I am jealous of your family camping trip! Sounds SO FUN!!!

AFM: Monthly checkup went well. <3 Jimmy's heartbeat was lower this time at 143 bpm and he measured 28 weeks. He is currently head down - yeay!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Alika & Jenna* Somehow I completely missed your posts!!!

*Jenna* I think 6 months is the best bet! <3 Hard to believe he's getting old enough to start thinking about that. I feel like he was JUST in your belly yesterday!

*Allika* I'm so glad you're starting the metaformin. You're really inspiring me to hit the gym too! You go girl!!!

*Grateful* Thanks hun :) I don't have any other bfp symptoms and it's still pretty far out before AF is due. I won't lie though, I am soooo tempted to poas! LOL. I'm not going to though. It's just been so long since I've done it!

I am SO EXCITED to go camping this weekend!!! I'm going today to get my fishing license (it's $50! ugh). DS doesn't know we're going, so we're just going to surprise him and take off!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- you don't think it was gas pains or anything like that do you? Hmm the part that concerns me is that when the pain was there you were doubled over. I hope it doesn't come back!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

If they were gas pains, they were nothing like any gas pain I've ever felt! Itwas truly very painful!! But it certainly couldve been! Maybe I released the gas in my sleep :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've decided to try baby rice cereal today. At this point breastmilk will still be his main source of nutrition but this is kind of practice for him. My two mommy friends that I always go to for help because they're great moms and ALWAYS do their research said they started at 4 months. One said 4 months for rice cereal and 6 months for fruits and veggies so I'll be following that. He just had his morning bottle so the next feed is food!


Hopin, I'd call my doctor if I were you :/


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> I've decided to try baby rice cereal today. At this point breastmilk will still be his main source of nutrition but this is kind of practice for him. My two mommy friends that I always go to for help because they're great moms and ALWAYS do their research said they started at 4 months. One said 4 months for rice cereal and 6 months for fruits and veggies so I'll be following that. He just had his morning bottle so the next feed is food!

Exciting Jenna!!!!!! Let us know if he likes it! Are you gonna video it?!


----------



## Jenna_KA

OF COURSE I'll have a video of it! I'm a first time mom, aren't I?! :haha: I'm so excited :) I think he's going to like it. We'll be making it pretty runny for the first times so he can get used to it. He's already tasted a few things like banana and tomato just to explore his taste buds, but hasn't actually EATEN anything. I'm curious to see what his next dirty diaper will look like. Oh, the mommy life :rofl:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I can't wait to see his facial expression with the new texture. Atleast you know it will fill him up more!!!!

OHHHHHH ANNNND the poopie diapers lol! You are going to wonder what he ate to make it change to that weird color :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

We did it! it was still SUPER thin this time but we had fun. Pics and video in the journal ;)


Hopin, did you call the doc??


----------



## prayn4twins

Allika said:


> I thought this is good for positive vibes :)

:rofl:Just browsing thru and thought this was too funny. Good 1!!!:rofl:


----------



## Beautifullei2

whats your lining supposed to be to be considered good ?


----------



## prayn4twins

Hi everyone, :hi::flower:

I was looking around on this thread 8-[, hope that's ok, and had a question for anyone who may be able to answer since most of you guys are already got your :bfp:. The witch :witch: is due Saturday and I have been having ovulation type twinges, and cramping. Is this a good sign of pregnancy? :shrug: I recently experienced 2 mc's :sadangel::sadangel: back to back but I don't recall any cramping or twinges :-k. I have been taking frer's and all say :bfn:. I think I made myself see a line with the one I took this morning :shock:. Please :help: ladies. :dust: to everyone hoping for :bfp:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I definitely got twinges with my BFP. It was almost like period cramps but they would come and go. Did you take a picture of your FRER? We love to line spot ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I have nooo idea. Did you ask Dr. Google?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei, I have nooo idea. Did you ask Dr. Google?

yes & that Evil Witch isnt no help lol :rofl:


----------



## Grateful365

prayn4twins - I'm so sorry to hear of your two m/c. Yes those can be good signs of pregnancy, but I've also heard of ladies having twinges and then not get a BFP. So...you never really know for sure until you get a clear BFP. What CD are you? If you want to post a photo of your test, we love analyzing them! :thumbup:


----------



## prayn4twins

Yes! Are there tweekers on here? :happydance: I took a pic but you cant see the "line" in the pic :shrug: that's why Im thinking it might just be me :wacko:. I didn't ask dh because if he knew how many sticks I've peed on he'd have a :mamafy:. He's more of the "It will happen when it is supposed to, don't stress yourself" kind of guy, and Im more like :ignore::loo: kind of gal. I know you're not supposed to [-X BUT I'm goin to check the stick again when I get home.:blush:


----------



## Jenna_KA

:comp:

I think the other girls will have more knowledge than me, I never had my lining checked. They must be sleeping at their work desks, but I assume we'll see them back soon


----------



## prayn4twins

I'm on dc 27


----------



## prayn4twins

Sorry I meant Cd :wacko:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Prayn, I can tweak it a bit for you also


----------



## Grateful365

How many days are your cycles? 30? I am one of the rare people that choose to wait until the day AF was due to test...and that morning, I had a fairly dark line....but it was very clearly a BFP. My cycles were usually 29 days.

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Allika

Depends on your CD, Lei! I think I read sth of before O they want it to be above 8mm but it will thicken between o and implantation! In general the increased estradiol makes the lining thick!

I want to see the FRER, please! Love looking at faint faint lines to where you have to stare at it really close!


----------



## prayn4twins

My cycles are 28-29 days depending on what time of day it starts. Dh and I have been trying for 2 years and first pregnancy was Nov 2012. We were soooooo excited. Wwe went to a RE and everything was perfect, I was hoping they would find something so I could have some type of answer as to what the problem may be. I don't have any service at work but I will def post it when I get home.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks *Allika* =) 
Yesterday the Doc said it was 7mm


----------



## prayn4twins

I'm currently taking Crinone also, would that have anything to do with the twinges/cramping?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies sorry my day got busy us went great baby was measuring at 11 weeks she had it at 11+1 hb was 166 dr did a second scan cuz the us tech didn't let me hear the hb so that was nice I go back again June 20th for a prenatal hopin :happydance:

Now pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Beautifullei2

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies sorry my day got busy us went great baby was measuring at 11 weeks she had it at 11+1 hb was 166 dr did a second scan cuz the us tech didn't let me hear the hb so that was nice I go back again June 20th for a prenatal hopin :happydance:
> 
> Now pic

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Praynfortwins - I'm not sure about the medication. Have you been on Femara, Clomid, etc? Have you had an HSG done? Has DH had a SA? Yes please post it when you can, we love looking for lines :haha:

Lilrojo - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Your little bean looks so adorable!!!! So happy your appointment went wonderful and you got to hear baby's heartbeat. <3


----------



## typeA TTC

Beautifullei2 said:


> whats your lining supposed to be to be considered good ?

For implantation? My dr likes to see at least 8-10. You will exceed that by the time ER is here though.


----------



## Beautifullei2

typeA TTC said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> whats your lining supposed to be to be considered good ?
> 
> For implantation? My dr likes to see at least 8-10. You will exceed that by the time ER is here though.Click to expand...

Thats what I was thinking..Its going to be one hell of a period :nope:


----------



## Jenna_KA

YAYYY BABYBABYBABY!!! I think it's a girl :) Are you going to find out or are you team yellow? It KILLS me that luna is team yellow, I want to know so badly. I still think she's having a girl too though.


----------



## typeA TTC

prayn4twins said:


> I'm currently taking Crinone also, would that have anything to do with the twinges/cramping?

Yes ma'am! The crinone is probably the culprit. Any kind of progesterone will make you cramp and give you twinges. The progesterone is evil...it mimics the pregnancy symptoms


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Jenna I'm hoping for a girl again I have 3 boy guesses so that's winning out lol nope not finding out I'm with Luna team yellow


----------



## Beautifullei2

lilrojo said:


> Thanks Jenna I'm hoping for a girl again I have 3 boy guesses so that's winning out lol nope not finding out I'm with Luna team yellow

your killing us lol!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Ahhh you girls are killin me!


----------



## prayn4twins

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies sorry my day got busy us went great baby was measuring at 11 weeks she had it at 11+1 hb was 166 dr did a second scan cuz the us tech didn't let me hear the hb so that was nice I go back again June 20th for a prenatal hopin :happydance:
> 
> Now pic

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## prayn4twins

Grateful365 said:


> Praynfortwins - I'm not sure about the medication. Have you been on Femara, Clomid, etc? Have you had an HSG done? Has DH had a SA? Yes please post it when you can, we love looking for lines :haha:
> 
> Yes I took clomid 50mg with my second miscarriage cd 5-9, & this cycle cd 3-7 and I took estradial. I had a hsg (most painful thing I ever went thru), tons of bloodwork, pap you name it we did it. RE said dh sa was plentiful and looked good. We just dont know what the problem is????????? :shrug:


----------



## prayn4twins

typeA TTC said:


> prayn4twins said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently taking Crinone also, would that have anything to do with the twinges/cramping?
> 
> Yes ma'am! The crinone is probably the culprit. Any kind of progesterone will make you cramp and give you twinges. The progesterone is evil...it mimics the pregnancy symptomsClick to expand...

I was soooo hoping you wouldn't say that :sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad1:


----------



## Allika

HSG was painful but your tubes are clear! Hmmmm strange


----------



## prayn4twins




----------



## Grateful365

prayn4twins said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Praynfortwins - I'm not sure about the medication. Have you been on Femara, Clomid, etc? Have you had an HSG done? Has DH had a SA? Yes please post it when you can, we love looking for lines :haha:
> 
> Yes I took clomid 50mg with my second miscarriage cd 5-9, & this cycle cd 3-7 and I took estradial. I had a hsg (most painful thing I ever went thru), tons of bloodwork, pap you name it we did it. RE said dh sa was plentiful and looked good. We just dont know what the problem is????????? :shrug:
> 
> It took me 4 years to get a bfp... And nothing was ever really found to be wrong. Don't worry you will get your sticky bfp! I know it was mentioned recently that baby aspirin is supposed to help prevent m/c. Look into it of ask your doctor.
> 
> I can't see your test on my phone.... Will have to check it out in the morning. :-(Click to expand...


----------



## Grateful365

P.s- I thought the hsg was painful too....never want to have to do it again!


----------



## luna_19

woo lilrojo team yellow! 
People have been telling me I'm having a boy because the heart rate has been 144 and 145 at 12 and 15 weeks :shrug:

welcome prayin :) I have no input on the symptoms since I really didn't have anything different when I got my bfp. Good luck :)


----------



## Allika

Too bad the light reflects of the test that makes it hard...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Prayn: I tweaked your test for you. It's really hard to tell with that flash there. I MIGHT see a little something, but I'm also prone to line-eye. You said you're testing again tonight?
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









1-001.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prayn4twins

Allika said:


> Too bad the light reflects of the test that makes it hard...

I took another one but it wont upload.


----------



## prayn4twins




----------



## prayn4twins

Jenna_KA-I was going to :test: again in the morning but now I'm scared I just might have line eye..:-( I think I've gotten to the point that I want it so bad [-o&lt; that I'm imagining things #-o


----------



## Allika

We know line eye too well! I have it every cycle! Having said that I see what you're seeing but maybe it's because of exactly what you said, I want to see it! We need to see it progress!


----------



## Jenna_KA

:( I've got to be honest, I don't really see it. Lets see what tomorrow brings though!!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4









1-001.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

luna_19 said:


> woo lilrojo team yellow!
> People have been telling me I'm having a boy because the heart rate has been 144 and 145 at 12 and 15 weeks :shrug:
> 
> welcome prayin :) I have no input on the symptoms since I really didn't have anything different when I got my bfp. Good luck :)

Yeah I don't think that's accurate though lol.. as my son's hb was higher and he came out a boy.. not sure what my daughters was anymore will have to look at the picture book :)

Im hoping for another girl.. would love my dd to have a sister :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Awe baby Draven is growing so fast!! Too fast!
No, I did not call the doc. But I DID poas :haha: idk why, I know AF isn't due for quite a while, I guess I just missed doing it so while we were at Walmart last night grabbing a few things for camping I pickedup a 2 pack of frer's. I couldn't even begin to imagine a line on it, that's how bfn it was :rofl:!
How was Draven's poop after cereal? :haha:

*prayn* Welcome! :flower: :hugs: I'm not very familiar with those symptoms, and I don't see the line even though I love line spotting - but try to remain positive! It's not over until the :witch: shows up and even if she does, it will happen eventually! Just like Grateful - she tried for FOUR YEARS....and now little sweet Jimmy will be here in August :) <3 Thanks for joining us!

*lilrojo* :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: Your scan is gorgeous!!!!! <3 <3 <3You must be over the moon!!!

What's going on with everyone else?!?!? 

I have to tell you, all of you ladies going team yellow REALLY makes me consider it. I've neer ONCE thought I'd do something like that. But now I am kind of warming up to that idea. I think I'd run into the problem though that DH would want to know. I guess he could know and I would't?!?!

Of course step one in that whole process is getting a :bfp:! :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Prayn4- I can't say I see much of anything....but like Hopin said...hang in there. It will happen :hugs: (but I know it sucks waiting)

Hopin - I'm glad you got to POAS!!!! :haha: Get it out of your system! You haven't done that in a long time now! I could easily go team yellow...BUT....NOT if DH knew. That would drive me nuts and I think he would let the cat out of the bag by saying "He or She" so I don't think it would work unless we both didn't know...and my DH would never go for that I don't think. LOL You must be so excited for your camping trip! Are you just going for the weekend? I am LONG overdo for a camping trip!

Lilrojo - I am having a boy and his heartbeat has been up around 160 the whole time. It is just now going lower (heartbeat was 143 on Wednesday). So I don't think you can really tell by the heartbeat.

AFM: TGIF! Looking forward to a long weekend....


----------



## lilrojo

Hopin I found out with my first.. I had a few complications and wanted to know :) second didn't find out.. Dh wants to know but I tell him he doesn't get the choice.. the baby is in my belly.. :)

Thanks Im def happy and excited.. (this will more than likely be our last baby) for sure if its a girl lol

ETA Grateful you def cant go off hb :)


----------



## Allika

We did our first 5 am work out today and made it through our first week if crossfit! I feel great! Not stressed, not emotional, just really good! Also I've been avoiding carbohydrates as a lot of times PCOS goes hand in hand with insulin resistance. While I am not insulin resistance I did have some other symptoms of PCOS so skipping on the glucose is probably a good idea. The metformin helps with sensitivity towards glucose as well and I noticed it because since I am taking it I am constipated and I was able to pass on bread. I love bread and pasta and cake and cookies and when I see it usually can't walk by it....


----------



## anmlz86

Ugh, right there with ya Allika! I'm such a carb-whore it's terrible not eating as much as I normally would. But it does get easier as time progresses. Finding new options to cook with was somewhat difficult for me. Good luck with the adjustment!


----------



## ajd36

Allika: awesome job on finishing up
week 1 and feeling great! Happy they put you on metformin, could be just the thing. Do you take while TTC or during pregnancy too?

Hopin: when I read your symptoms I immediately was thinking implantation pains and the timing fit too! If so, it won't give a BFP for another day or so (3-5days after implantation)

Jenna: so excited he's onto cereal now! Hope he enjoys it again today :)

Everyone else, keep smiling and enjoy your day :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

His poop was pretty much the same yesterday he only had 1 tbs with 5 tbs of breastmilk. Today I'm going to thicken it up a little bit but I'll be taking a nap after since I worked today. I'll ask OH how his poopie looks :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Way to go Allika!! So so proud of you! That's awesome, get your workout on girl!

So, when I wiped earlier there was a little bit of brown. I guess AF is showing up early (CD24?) and those were probaly reallllllly severe AF cramps?! Should be full flow by tomorrow.


----------



## lilrojo

Hopefully not Hopin.. hopeful for implantation spotting :hugs: if not another cycle closer :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I hadn't thought of that, but I'll hope for that too! I'm having a couple of beers either way this weekend. The chances of me getting a bfp on a non-medicated cycle are slim to none (as the last 15 or 16 months have proven) so I'm just going to not think about it and have fun camping this weekend.
If AF isn't here full flow by Sunday, when we come home, I'll test!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Even with a BFP you're fine to drink that early ;)


----------



## ajd36

I spotted around that time with my first and thought it was my period... I'm still hopeful for you dear!!

And please enjoy yourself this weekend!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Still no AF. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't thinking about it nonstop lol. Just bc of the timing of the spotting is odd. But I'm sure that mean old :witch: will be here soon!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well, wishful thinking. I don't know why I let myself do that. AF is not here but she's on her way, I can feel it. Annoying!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I had a dream last night that all of us met up and went out for a girls night together. It was a lot of fun :) If only it were real! 

Hopin, if she's not actually here yet you're not out. I had AF cramps on my BFP cycle. I was SO sure she was coming that I didn't even want to test. Did it anyways of course


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna that would be fab!! 

Lei I guess no response from Ms. Lake's camp??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!

So I'm CD12 today for my non-medicated natural cycle...

AND I am having major O cramps (like I do on meds) as well as EWCM today.

This is the first time I've had this without meds...although I do O on my own its very weak so I'm really happy about that.

The only thing I'm doing this cycle is acupuncture and Chinese medicine. When I told my Chinese dr that this was a non med cycle...she said ok let's get you strong O with the acu and herbal teas....well it FEELS like it worked....I feel exactly like I do I clomid/femera.

So I'm happy....DH is napping....as soon as he's up I'm going to jump him :sex:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Woohoo Breaking! :happydance:


----------



## ajd36

Jenna, that would be wonderful! I am looking forward to next year or whenever we really get to meet and have a girl's night for real :happydance:

Hopin: first time I was preggers I had told the few friends who know what I was doing that the IUI didn't work and my period was starting! I had spotted and had cramping and just knew my period was coming. I was SHOCKED five days later when my digi read Pregnant! I'm keeping my fingers crossed girl!

Breaking: Super exciting to hear that alternative medicine is helping you with what is appearing to be a great O for you. May this be just what you needed :hugs:

Everyone else: hope you are all enjoying your long weekend and wonderful family time!


----------



## lune_miel

Breakin- what kind of herbs did they give you?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.. :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay breaking :happydance: I'm so glad to hear this news!! 

No AF yet, spotting stopped. I almost took that other frer today but decided I didn't want to waste it. I'm such a Pre-AF spotter that I can't view it as anything but that. Thanks to you ladies though for keeping the hope for me! Lord knows I'd love to get that bfp!

DH and I were sitting at the campfire chatting about a lot of things that we have going on right now, and TTC came up. It's the first time we've talked about this process in a while. We are going to do this last round of Clomid and if that doesn't work, we will go see a FS and see what they suggest. I guess we're just really hoping that this last round works, we aren't interested in IVF, so IUI would be our only other option. This process is so draining, isn't it?!?! So glad to have you ladies.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks everyone...I am super excited that the acu and Chinese meds are working.

Lune...my TCM Dr (traditional Chinese medicine) is a fertility specialist and has studies western fertility as well. She said there are herbs that can be taken at each phase of my cycle typically per O, post O.

Here is the list of herbs that I took from CD8 - CD12 its about 8 of them in powder form at a specific dose and I take it as a tea.

***will edit this post and add the herbs, thought I had it with me***


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, where are you at in your cycle now??


----------



## Allika

I think it's kind of heart to tell cause she didn't track Ovulation....but I am assuming AF should show up any day! Or not hahahhahahhahahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## lune_miel

I wish I knew where I was in my cycle, or if I'm even having one... :coffee: :paper: :laundry: :dishes: :beer:


----------



## BreanneB55

Hello everyone,
Would like to wish you all luck. I am new to the site and I am here to learn from others and receive a little support. Here's a little about me . I've never been preg. We tried for one year before seeking help from an RE. Sorry I don't use many abbreviations. I don't really know the lingo.
Myself: 33
Husband: 31
Unknown reason for infertility (all tests/blood work) normal
TTC: #1 for 15 months
Feb 2013: Clomid 50mg days 4-8, no trigger, one IUI 
March 2013:Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, 2 B2B IUIs 
April 2013: Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, one IUI 
I had one mature follicle with each Clomid cycle, but never had any success. We started injectables this month.
May 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), 5 large follies, HCG trigger, and 2 B2B IUIs. Currently on my TWW (test on 6-4-13)
Would love to hear from others on their experiences.


----------



## Allika

That sounds more than promising with 5 large follies! How far are you in the 2 ww?

Unexplained infertility sucks!!! Even more than explained infertility! I am hoping this one works for you!


----------



## luna_19

That does sound very promising Breanne!

I agree unexplained infertility sucks :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thanks everyone...I am super excited that the acu and Chinese meds are working.
> 
> Lune...my TCM Dr (traditional Chinese medicine) is a fertility specialist and has studies western fertility as well. She said there are herbs that can be taken at each phase of my cycle typically per O, post O.
> 
> Here is the list of herbs that I took from CD8 - CD12 its about 8 of them in powder form at a specific dose and I take it as a tea.
> 
> ***will edit this post and add the herbs, thought I had it with me***

Largehead atractylodes rhizome
Chinese throwax root
Barbary wolf berry fruit
Milkvetch root
Ginger root
Asiatic cornelian cherry fruit
Prepared rehmannia root
Nutgrass galingale rhizome 

Keep in mind that these were given to me under care of a dr...as it is not safe to take certain herbs while pregnant (ie only to be taken per ovulation)


----------



## BreanneB55

Yes unexplained infertility does suck!! It would def be easier to have a "reason" to explain it all. I'm about6 days into my tww andits is always so hard.


----------



## typeA TTC

BreanneB55 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Would like to wish you all luck. I am new to the site and I am here to learn from others and receive a little support. Here's a little about me . I've never been preg. We tried for one year before seeking help from an RE. Sorry I don't use many abbreviations. I don't really know the lingo.
> Myself: 33
> Husband: 31
> Unknown reason for infertility (all tests/blood work) normal
> TTC: #1 for 15 months
> Feb 2013: Clomid 50mg days 4-8, no trigger, one IUI
> March 2013:Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, 2 B2B IUIs
> April 2013: Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, one IUI
> I had one mature follicle with each Clomid cycle, but never had any success. We started injectables this month.
> May 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), 5 large follies, HCG trigger, and 2 B2B IUIs. Currently on my TWW (test on 6-4-13)
> Would love to hear from others on their experiences.

Is your name really Breanne?? That is my name - same spelling and everything! Wow!


----------



## BreanneB55

Yes girl!!! I know... we're hard to come by:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning sweet ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful Memorial Day weekend. I'm trying to get back in the swing of things! :coffee:

*Lune* :hugs: Still no AF? I know this part sucks. Well, all of it sucks but waiting for AF to come back after all of that is super annoying.

*Lei* So are you having ER this week? Everything going ok?

*TypeA* SO excited for you to have your scan on Friday! Can't wait to see your little bean!! OR beans?!!

*ajd* Have you caved and tested yet?! Or are you holding off until Friday or Saturday?

*LDizzy* When do you have another appt? I must've missed that.

*Jenna* To answer your question, I'm not sure where I am in my cycle besides close to being at CD1 on my next cycle LOL :haha:. I called in my Clomid refill today; just waiting for AF to show and I'll start temping, etc again.

*Breanne* Welcome! :flower: :hugs: 5 follies sounds WONDERFUL, lots of dust your way! Are you a poas-aholic like we all are or do you stick to your test date?

What's going on with everyone else? Let me know :)


----------



## prayn4twins

Allika said:


> That sounds more than promising with 5 large follies! How far are you in the 2 ww?
> 
> Unexplained infertility sucks!!! Even more than explained infertility! I am hoping this one works for you!

Aint that the truth. :roll: Atleast if it's explained fertility then you can more forward. Unexplained you just don't know and I hate taking things because it can make you infertile.


----------



## prayn4twins

BreanneB55 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Would like to wish you all luck. I am new to the site and I am here to learn from others and receive a little support. Here's a little about me . I've never been preg. We tried for one year before seeking help from an RE. Sorry I don't use many abbreviations. I don't really know the lingo.
> Myself: 33
> Husband: 31
> Unknown reason for infertility (all tests/blood work) normal
> TTC: #1 for 15 months
> Feb 2013: Clomid 50mg days 4-8, no trigger, one IUI
> March 2013:Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, 2 B2B IUIs
> April 2013: Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, one IUI
> I had one mature follicle with each Clomid cycle, but never had any success. We started injectables this month.
> May 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), 5 large follies, HCG trigger, and 2 B2B IUIs. Currently on my TWW (test on 6-4-13)
> Would love to hear from others on their experiences.

:dust:


----------



## prayn4twins

Good Morning Ladies :coffee:
Hope everyone had a fabulous long weekend. I just wanted to update since I haven't posted in a while. AF was due Saturday but I took a :test: Friday because I'm a poas addict but it was :bfn: Then af was a no show sat :bunny: so I tested again on Sunday. :bfn: By this time I only had 1 frer left so I waited until this morning to :test: again to give time for my hcg to rise if there were any. :bfn: :shrug: I'm still in the running I guess :shrug: but this is unsettling :dohh:. Im on cd 32 :happydance: shouldn't I know something by now. #-o This is draining. What was the latest that anyone has received a :bfp:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I have no idea when it will be now =( 

My doctor told me thursday but when I went sunday, the doctor I saw said saturday or sunday. I am going to aks my doctor today when i go in for my ultrasound because I REALLLLLYYY hope they do it before the weekend. I feel so bloated & uncomfy =/


----------



## lune_miel

*Prayn* - What dpo are you? I couldn't be sure of a line until 14dpo.

AFM - My temp stayed up over the weekend so FF gave me crosshairs! I think I am 4dpo. Which means :witch: next week and Clomid100 and ready to start TTC! :happydance:

*Hopin* - what mg of Clomid are you taking?


----------



## prayn4twins

lune_miel said:


> *Prayn* - What dpo are you? I couldn't be sure of a line until 14dpo.
> 
> AFM - My temp stayed up over the weekend so FF gave me crosshairs! I think I am 4dpo. Which means :witch: next week and Clomid100 and ready to start TTC! :happydance:
> 
> *Hopin* - what mg of Clomid are you taking?

16 dpo and not even a faint!! :sad1: AF was due Saturday and that which is never late so :shrug: what's going on


----------



## prayn4twins

"Witch" :wacko: It feels like Mon to me :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. :)

Not much going on with me.. ms is still lingering on and off.. almost 12 weeks.. so that's a nice goal.. Gave my cousin a baby shower on Saturday.. and now im sick.. so that stinks big time.. hmm my next apt isn't until june 20th.. 15 weeks.. so just enjoying and waiting.. 

the weather really sucks here.. been raining and cold the last 4 days in a row.. I have about had enough.. 

Lune that's fab on the fact that af is going to show soon.. finally huh :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Breanne- here's my story: I did not respond to femara or clomid; started follistim injections and did 3 IUIs; one of the IUIs resulted in a chemical; I did IVF last month/early this month and got pregnant. You will love ths thread! 

How many IUIs will you do until you move to IVF?


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin I am at 6 wks 1 day today. The NP wants me to come in for an US on the 31st or any day after that. I'm pretty much the same as typeA I think!


----------



## ajd36

Morning ladies :)

I caved today... but only because I have Acupuncture and being 9DPO, but BFN. 

Won't test again until Friday


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* I bet it feels so nice to have some idea of where you are in your cycle!! Can't wait for you to be back in the game!!
I'm taking 50mg Clomid this time. I took 50 the first time, then 100 - but I requested 50mg again because I really did respond just fine to that, so I didn't see the need to take any more than 50.

*prayn* Sorry you're having such a rough go at it! I'm not sure what is the latest to get the BFP, do you have any AF symptoms? Or bfp symptoms?

*ajd* 9DPO is when it starts getting tough not to test!! I'm proud of you for resolving to wait until Friday, you can do it!!! Don't worry about the BFN, it's WAY too early for that silly stuff yet :flower:

*LDizzy* Thanks, so are you going on Friday?!

AFM, well hellooooooooooooooo CD1. Was obviously hoping AF would stay away but I'm excited to be back in the game ladies! I'll start temping in the morning and give you all a new chart to stalk. Plus it'll kinda be nice having a testing date. And this time I'm NOT TESTING EARLY, a la Grateful style. :haha:. I am glad I didn't use the last frer I had, because that's how I'm going to hold off on testing - I'm just going to wait and tell myself that's the ONLY TEST I'm EVER going to have in my possession :rofl: Should be interesting!!
I'm going to take the baby aspirin after O like my doc was suggesting back when I decided to take a break, and obviously the prenatals and folic acid. Anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautifullei2 said:


> I have no idea when it will be now =(
> 
> My doctor told me thursday but when I went sunday, the doctor I saw said saturday or sunday. I am going to aks my doctor today when i go in for my ultrasound because I REALLLLLYYY hope they do it before the weekend. I feel so bloated & uncomfy =/

Lei, I'm so sorry you're feeling so uncomfortable!! Ugh just try to remember you are in the HOME STRETCH girlie!!! Sooner than later you will be doing your VERY OWN IUI and I have a wonderful feeling about all of this for you, especially with DH's sperm counts being so fantastic!!! 

YOU CAN DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prayn4twins

No symptoms, I don't have af cramps or anything so I literally have to track my af's. Sometimes I forget I'm on it


----------



## Beautifullei2

New ER date is Saturday!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Lei the end is near :)

Hopin I hope the 50mgs does the trick for you :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

lilrojo said:


> Yay Lei the end is near :)
> 
> Hopin I hope the 50mgs does the trick for you :)

Your telling me Lol! My :holly: feel huge & I feel like im walking around with a p.p in my vag cause my ovaries hurt :rofl: almost there <3


----------



## typeA TTC

Well ladies, it's been an interesting day. I was sitting at work and all of a sudden I feel a gush of fluid. Turns out the fluid had blood in it. I called the dr, drove to the drs office and had an ultrasound. There's a sac and a yolk sac and she thought she saw the beginning of a fetal pole but it was very small. I'm measuring right on target 5wks and 6 days- but I can't help but be nervous because I'm still bleeding a little bit. I think we'll know more on Friday when I go back but I'm praying for the best and preparing for the worst.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: Hooray, the end is near!!! So happy! :happydance:

TypeA: Spotting is normal early in pregnancy. Try not to worry too much, I know it's hard not to.


I have a major headache today, not sure why. But Draven has recently grown in to 6 month clothes and I wasn't quite ready for that so OH is taking us to Value Village real quick to get a few things :)


----------



## typeA TTC

This is like bleeding, almost like a period. It's bizarre.


----------



## luna_19

I hope everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea- try not to stress Hun! I know its easier said than done but when I was pregnant with DD....actually a few days after I found out I was pregnant I had what seemed like a period. No cramping... Just bleeding as if it was AF... I called the office freaking out but they said everything was fine.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I am back from stalking status again. I have now began my BC and will be starting my injections in a couple weeks. I have my trial transfer and hysteroscopy monday.

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## ajd36

TypeA, hope that everything is okay, will be praying for you.

Brandy, what is a trial transfer?

Hopin: welcome back to trying! I need other testing buddies hehe! Best of luck with your last Clomid cycle girl :hugs:

Jenna: size 6mo already, little man is growing so fast! How is the feeding going?? I'm sure he is loving the new element in his life :happydance:

AFM: I found a new place to live!!! Nice 2bdrm with super comfy wall to wall carpet that I can't wait to have a little one crawling all over it. I am moving out of my current place to help with the cost of day care in the future. I am super excited about the new place, I get so much natural light in there and just have visions of beautiful summer/fall days out on the patio with a nice breeze and just being in pure bliss :)

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* I know I'm echoing everyone else here, but try to remain calm, I know it's not easy. I would be feeling the same way you are. When do you go back, and has the bleeding slowed down? Praying for you and baby, big big hugs your way.

*Lei* So excited for you! I know you can't wait. Literally RIGHT around the corner now, you're all set!

*Jenna* Headache any better? Get cute clothes for baby D?

*ajd* Your new place sounds amazing! You will LOVE that carpet with a baby and you are SO SMART to prepare for the cost of daycare. It's close to $1,000/month here for a newborn. INSANE!!

AFM, well, AF is NOT here yet. I thought she was yesterday bc I went from brown spotting to a darker red spotting but then it stopped. So I'm still waiting for her to show up. I temped today anyway though so I'll get my chart on here shortly. 
I have a job interview in 30 minutes or so, wish me luck!! I have been where I am now for 6 years so I'm a little rusty on the interview side of things!


----------



## prayn4twins

Hopin- Good luck on the interview!!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- good luck!

Thank you all for support. I think it's tapering off. I'm hoping it goes away quickly! Ugh.


----------



## Allika

Crossing my fingers for type a and Hopin! On another note: LH surge, ewcm and a positive ovulation test on day 15 woot woooot unmedicated! Yes yes yes!!!!!!


----------



## prayn4twins

QUOTE=Allika;27611419]Crossing my fingers for type a and Hopin! On another note: LH surge, ewcm and a positive ovulation test on day 15 woot woooot unmedicated! Yes yes yes!!!!!![/QUOTE]

:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- Good luck at your Job interview!


----------



## ~Brandy~

ajd36 said:


> TypeA, hope that everything is okay, will be praying for you.
> 
> Brandy, what is a trial transfer?
> 
> Hopin: welcome back to trying! I need other testing buddies hehe! Best of luck with your last Clomid cycle girl :hugs:
> 
> Jenna: size 6mo already, little man is growing so fast! How is the feeding going?? I'm sure he is loving the new element in his life :happydance:
> 
> AFM: I found a new place to live!!! Nice 2bdrm with super comfy wall to wall carpet that I can't wait to have a little one crawling all over it. I am moving out of my current place to help with the cost of day care in the future. I am super excited about the new place, I get so much natural light in there and just have visions of beautiful summer/fall days out on the patio with a nice breeze and just being in pure bliss :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

Trial transfer is just a mock transfer to map out length of uterus check for any issues that could arise during the transfer.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* WOOT WOOT!!! THat's fantastic!

Well that interview was a bomb. It pays WAY WAY less than what I make now. No thanks :D


----------



## prayn4twins

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Allika* WOOT WOOT!!! THat's fantastic!
> 
> Well that interview was a bomb. It pays WAY WAY less than what I make now. No thanks :D

Don't you hate that :dohh:. I'm guessing other than that it went well?? Did it freshen you up in the interviewing dept again?


----------



## Grateful365

Had to catch up on lots.....!

Allika - Hooray for the + OV test!!!!!!

ajd - Congrats on your new home - it sounds wonderful and peaceful! Great feeling getting a new place to live...its like a fresh start and always feels good.

TypeA - I am praying for you and baby. I'm SO happy to hear it is tapering off...good sign. :hugs:

Hopin - So was camping great or what? Sorry the interview was a bust, but atleast it gave you some practise so you won't be rusty when a great job pops up. Are you unhappy with your current job? I'm excited for you to start trying again...and I like your testing plan...GRATEFUL style! Yeay! :haha: It's way more fun, I swear! :winkwink:

Jenna - 6 mo. clothes?! Not acceptable Draven! We don't want you to grow THAT fast! Hope you got some cute duds for him Jenna :happydance: (Although he is cute enough all by himself) :winkwink:

Lei - Hang in there girl....almost there, almost there!!!!! So awesome :hugs:

Brandy - Looking forward to see what this cycle will bring you :flower:

Ldizzy, Luna - How are you feeling?

Lune - How are you doing? 

I'm just sure I missed a few people....errrrrr. :shrug: I am having major pregnancy brain lately. So hard to concentrate at work and we are crazy busy these days. Baby Jimmy is kicking a lot again lately which makes me happy...only 10 weeks more to go! Wow!!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Heylo ladies! Hope everything is going well with everyone's journeys. 

Allika- congrats! That's awesome!

Hopin- right there with you on the rusty interview skills. Good luck on this cycle whenever the witch shows!

Grateful- glad to hear the little one is a movin and a groovin, very exciting!

So I just started temping semi-regularly and the chart is all over the place.'is this normal when you just start? If I knew how to add it to my doobey jammer I would to show y'all.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* There you are! I missed you :flower: you've been so quiet! But aren't you proud that I didn't flip out and ask you if you are ok?! Haha I think being FB friends helps bc I know you're still alive!! And no, I'm very happy where I am, it's just we've been doing a lot of layoffs, and I'm kind of privy to that info being in HR, so I've been feeling a bit uneasy lately. Just seeing what's out there for now.

SO, I temped this morning, and it's still pretty high which makes me ask you ladies who know a lot about temping, do you always go back down to the 97. something when starting a new cycle? I can only compare to the only other cycle I temped and my temps were always in the 97's until after O and then they were in the 98's. I started today as CD1 because I'm assuming AF will be here any minute, it's technically CD29.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Prayn* Yeah it helped, although is was SUCH a short interview because we started with salary requiements and then didn't do much after that once we realized we were on two different planets LOL!

*anmlz* Hey lady! How are ya?! Are you temping at the same time every day, first thing in the AM? It shouldn't be too all over the place but a little bit is normal I think. I have only temped for one month so I'm no pro at it though. Are you using fertility friend? All you have to do is add the bbCode to your signature for us to see it!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- Usually your temp starts to drop when AF is on the way. If its still in the 98's then that is a good sign :) MAYYYBBBEEEEEE you implanted late ;-)


----------



## lune_miel

Hopin4ABump said:


> SO, I temped this morning, and it's still pretty high which makes me ask you ladies who know a lot about temping, do you always go back down to the 97. something when starting a new cycle? I can only compare to the only other cycle I temped and my temps were always in the 97's until after O and then they were in the 98's. I started today as CD1 because I'm assuming AF will be here any minute, it's technically CD29.

Hopin - I have noticed I do not get a telltale temp drop before my period, usually comes cd1 or cd2. One cycle I spotted for 3 days before AF finally showed. Most people say cd1 begins on 1st day of full flow. Any chance you need to poas??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well it is very odd to me that it's still high, matter of fact I took it 3 TIMES this morning because I just knew it was wrong. So strange. Esp. with all of the spotting I've been having. 
But I have ZERO bfp symptoms. So I guess I'll just keep waiting! With it being CD29 I'm going to need to go ahead and have AF show up because I'm ready to get back in the game ladies!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Got a couple things for boo bear, but they didn't have much of a selection this time. I did find some blue Christmas lights though that would look great in his room. Gonna hang those up today. And he's loving the rice cereal, getting better and better each day. i know he's growing so fast :cry:

Hopin, your temp will take a big nose dive the day AF is due. And yes, its always. Test soon???


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lune_miel said:


> Hopin - I have noticed I do not get a telltale temp drop before my period, usually comes cd1 or cd2. One cycle I spotted for 3 days before AF finally showed. Most people say cd1 begins on 1st day of full flow. Any chance you need to poas??

That's good to know, thank you lune!! That's what I was wondering, everyone says your temp drops before AF, but honestly, the last time I was temping I got a bfp so I don't know if mine does or not!
As far as the spotting goes, it's totallly normal for me to spot before AF, sometimes for a week or longer, which is VERY annoying and really screws with my sex life :rofl: :haha:. I don't think I need to poas bc I have no symptoms..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Well it is very odd to me that it's still high, matter of fact I took it 3 TIMES this morning because I just knew it was wrong. So strange. Esp. with all of the spotting I've been having.
> But I have ZERO bfp symptoms. So I guess I'll just keep waiting! With it being CD29 I'm going to need to go ahead and have AF show up because I'm ready to get back in the game ladies!!!

I still have my FXed for you cause unless you are sick... then its a good sign :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Allika

I agree with Lei!


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin- I actually go in on Thursday because I needed an afternoon appointment. 
Type A- you're body might just be getting used to being pregnant! Fxd that the bleeding stops ASAP!
Grateful- I get little hot flashes and cant get comfortable to sleep for very long. also, sometimes when I stretch I feel a weird pain in my stomach. I told the NP and she said its my body adjusting. Those are some symptoms that I've been having.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, most people don't really get symptoms until around 6 weeks. I know I didn't.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy so you're going in Tomorrow? I'm sorry I'm trying to follow the timeline here! :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

oh and MAJOR TMI alert so DO NOT READ below this line if you get grossed out easily:

I'm getting a yeast infection :( I haven't had one in soooooooooooooooo long but it's definitely there and of course right when AF is due!!! EW, both at the same time?! REALLY??? Sorry to gross you ladies out :haha: but nobody else would want to hear me complain about this!


----------



## Allika

Yeah you're more prone to those with hormone treatment and such so not a big surprise! Happened to me right after the MC....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's just fantastic! This TTC process is so sexy, isn't it?! :haha:


----------



## Allika

Yeah feeling super sexy with my pills and shots and ovulation kits!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## prayn4twins

:haha:


Allika said:


> Yeah feeling super sexy with my pills and shots and ovulation kits!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:rofl: :holly:


----------



## Beautifullei2

:rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: 

Allika- that had me literally LOL!!! :)

Hopin - thats no fun!!! 

if it makes you feel any better my vagina feels like a waterfall with all the CM :haha: I swear It has been alot & its not appealing at all.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOLOL!!! Lei, I am cracking up @ "Like a waterfall" 

Suddenly TLC's chasin' waterfalls is in my head.


----------



## Beautifullei2

hahaha :rofl:

YES... I am having to wear light days because it has been so much!! DH was trying to get frisky last night & I told him I wasn't being held accountable if he drowns lmao!


----------



## ajd36

lmfao.... if he drowns!!! That is awesome :)


----------



## Grateful365

I am cracking up!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thank God men don't read this stuff....they'd be totally traumatized. :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahahahahaha!!!! :rofl: Only you girls could we have these conversations lmao!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I love our crazy convo's.

Ok so, I just went back and checked, my last cycle was from 03/31-05/01 - 31 days.
Of course, 03/31 was when I started bleeding out my chemical, which normally makes your cycle longer. So it's hard to tell.
All I know for sure is my cycle with a chemical bleed out is 31 days, and I'm on CD29 today. Those are the facts.
If AF isn't here by Friday (CD31) or Saturday (CD32) I'll test. But I'm sure she's on her way. She's a biotch like that ;) :haha:


----------



## anmlz86

Hopin- gotta love when the witch has her own agenda, good luck with the waiting.

Lei- that's too funny :p

My temps are taken same timeish everyday, immediately following me slapping the snooze button hoping the dogs didn't hear the alarm. It's all in the 96 range, just keeps bouncing from 96.5 to 96.9 and everywhere in between.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks anmlz, I don't really have an issue with waiting, it would be an all out miracle if I got a bfp on a non-medicated cycle so Im certainly not holding my breath, and that's probably why I'm not testing too. If I were this close to AF on a medicated cycle I'm not sure I'd be able to resist testing :haha:

Wish I could help with your charting question, see I only temped a couple of days before O so i'm not sure ohw my temps looked before O, but yours seem to be in the right ballpark.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...are you on an umedicated cycle as well?

Me too AND like you I had major EWCM, LH surge and O pains. 

:dance:


----------



## LDizzy30

Yeah going in tomorrow for my first US.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:happydance: :yipee: Can't wait to see a pic of the bean(s) LDizzy!! I wonder if there's one or TWO?!?!?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* How are you hun, bleeding gone yet? And when do you go back to doc?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, why must you make me wait?! I'm on the edge of my seat over here!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha Jenna, bc I know I'm not preggo :) I might test in the AM anyway though just to be certain before I get meds for this reaaallllly annoying yeast infection.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Got my first box of goodies in the mail! Too bad I cant start for 2 weeks... Received my lupron injections, Doxy, and Progesterone inj! Counting down till Monday for trial transfer.

Now time needs to fly...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yesssssssssss!!! Post a pic to entertain my line eye :) And BOOOOO at the yeast infection I HATE those things!!! I just had one about a month ago actually. Ugh, pain in the butt.


----------



## ajd36

Jenna your comment tricked me! I furiously went back to the last page to see who had tested already!!!! 

So this month has been very eye opening for me when it comes to testing early. I have only tested one day and that was for acupuncture. I am in a much better place emotionally by NOT testing and not seeing the BFN day after day. I'm actually not even ready to test yet on Friday... want one more day of just being happy without knowing. Who would have thought I wouldn't want to test??? I like the Grateful Way :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies, I present to you my temp dip :haha: That's ok because now I know it's safe for me to get meds for this issue. I'm dying over here!
I'll change my CD once AF shows up!
Morning sweet girls :)
LDizzy I cannot WAIT for your appt!!

I'll write more when I'm not on my phone!


----------



## Allika

I can see the dip, I can see! I must have major dip eye :)

Practicing for when we see faint lines again!

AFM: gearing up for ovulation today or tomorrow I guess, yesterday the OPK was blinking (which means high fertility) today the smiley is steady (which means peak fertility). BD yesterday and today! 

On the diet and exercise: haven't eaten carbs in nearly a week! Only meat and greens and some nuts and fruits! Still no weight loss at all...I think my body is super irritated by me giving it so much exercise, no sugar and then on top of it metformin to regulate the sugar I don't give it! I was a little frustrated when I weighed myself yesterday morning but then I took the +OPK. So while my weight (maybe water?) is exactly the same since a week, I get a +OPK out of it! I take that! :) Wish I had an US machine at home to check my Follicle size and a blood draw tech to know my estrogen!


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy - Can't wait to see a pic of your bean(s)! 

Ajd - Cool your trying the waiting method. After getting too many BFNs I was sick of getting myself all hyped up just to test and see another BFN. It ended up being way more fun waiting until AF day....then to see a nice dark line...it made the waiting SO worth it and SUCH a wonderful surprise. And if AF arrives...well atleast your saved from seeing the stupid old BFN. :winkwink:

Hopin - Not so fast there! You can't tell by the temp dip for sure.....trust me. On my BFP cycle, my temp took a HUGE dive the day before AF was due so I thought I was out for sure. But the next morning when I temped (on AF day), my temp soared back up higher than ever...thats the only reason I ended up testing on AF morning. So I wouldn't take meds until u test of AF shows up.

In case anyone who is temping is interested...here was my BFP chart:
https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/alycia1997/BFPChart1_zps40d729b3.jpg

Between DPO 13 and 14 is when my temp took a nosedive...and then DPO 15 was when AF was due and I tested because I was very surprised my temp went back up. (It had never went back up the day of AF) I had a strong BFP on 15 DPO.


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - I feel super excited this month for you...:winkwink:

Brandy - I hope times flies by quickly for you! Waiting is the worst each cycle.


----------



## prayn4twins

Morning Ladies,

TypeA TTC- Would crinone make af late also? It's still not here cd 34, 18 dpo and 5 days late? :brat: What's going on??????????? :help:


----------



## luna_19

Ever time I see a bfp chart I wish I had temped the month I got my bfp just to see what it looked like! :dohh:

Prayin do you know for sure when you o'ed? I think progesterone does delay AF, usually I see people stop taking it after a negative test


----------



## Grateful365

luna_19 said:


> Ever time I see a bfp chart I wish I had temped the month I got my bfp just to see what it looked like! :dohh:
> 
> Prayin do you know for sure when you o'ed? I think progesterone does delay AF, usually I see people stop taking it after a negative test

Your moving right along there Ms. Avacado! :happydance:


----------



## Allika

@grateful: thanks for posting your chart! So interesting! To all the TTC ladies: start temping!!!


----------



## prayn4twins

Luna_19- I had a cbe advanced digi that showed fertile and peaks days but I didn't temp so I'm not for certain I o'd. So do you think I should stop taking it? I was using it every other day


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* You're so right, it's much less stressful, annoying, disappointing, etc to just wait until AF is due to test. I have to admit I selfishly wish you'd stick to your poas-aholic ways because it fuels my addiction! HAHA! But I'm glad you found a method that is more peaceful for you! The Grateful Way really is the way to go!

*Allika* This is going to be your month!! I'm with Grateful, I have a good feeling! Don't worry too much about the number on the scale, fitness doesn't always mean weight loss, it sometimes means inches lost, so start measuring your BMI and your waistline, etc - and you'll see a differnece. I learned not to be a slave to the scale, becuase it's just a number, and found other ways to motivate me with my fitness. Measuring really helped me with that! You can drop inches and not pounds, which is crazy if you think about it! YOu are inspring me to get back on the horse, way to go girl!


*Grateful* Thanks Doll :) but I went ahead and did meds - I know AF is coming and I was miserable. Trust me, I'm not preggo, I think I'd know it if I were and again, the changes of me getting a bfp on a non medicated cycle are slim to non! I'm feeling SO Much better after getting meds thank goodness!!!

*Brandy* Best of luck to you hun!

*LDizzy* So what time is the appointment??? I know you had to make it for the afternoon. AHHH I'm dying to know if it's one or two in there. Do you have any intuition on it?

*TypeA* How are you doing hun? When do you go back to the doc?

How's everyone else??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

A friend of mine shared this on FB today, and I had to post it here. This is for all of us who have lost a child, before or after birth, early or late pregnancy - and for those of us who've been there for a friend, family member, and each other through those losses. It's really sweet. I love you girls!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## prayn4twins

Hopin4ABump said:


> A friend of mine shared this on FB today, and I had to post it here. This is for all of us who have lost a child, before or after birth, early or late pregnancy - and for those of us who've been there for a friend, family member, and each other through those losses. It's really sweet. I love you girls!!

:cry: That's awesome!! Is that a tatt?


----------



## Grateful365

That just made me cry Hopin. :cry: Very nice though


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry ladies, not trying to upset anyone - maybe I shouldn't have posted? I just thought it was really touching.

Yes it's a tattoo. :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

awww I love that!


----------



## Grateful365

I'm glad you posted it....it is totally awesome. Just moved me to tears is all...but I'm in emotional overdrive right now anyways. LOL

I don't normally cry much. Recently I was watching The Incredible Dr. Pol (veterinary show) and my DH came in the room and said "Why are you crying?!" and I said "Because! The baby cow died! It's really sad!" and he said "Well, why are you watching it then?"

LOL....good question.


----------



## Allika

@typeA: how are you?


----------



## luna_19

Grateful365 said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Ever time I see a bfp chart I wish I had temped the month I got my bfp just to see what it looked like! :dohh:
> 
> Prayin do you know for sure when you o'ed? I think progesterone does delay AF, usually I see people stop taking it after a negative test
> 
> Your moving right along there Ms. Avacado! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know! It's going so fast :)


prayn4twins said:


> Luna_19- I had a cbe advanced digi that showed fertile and peaks days but I didn't temp so I'm not for certain I o'd. So do you think I should stop taking it? I was using it every other day

Maybe you could ask your doctor?

That was really nice hopin :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies- the bleeding did not stop yesterday so my dr wants us to come in today but of course the bleeding stopped this morning. I really have no idea what's going on. Last night we were discussing what to do if it's a miscarriage and today i have VERY little bleeding. As in, I have to stare at the toilet paper really hard to see a tinge of red/brown. Who knows. We go in today at 1:30 so I should know more then. I'll update as soon as possible. This has been such an emotional two days. I am so drained and my DH is too. Thank you ladies for asking!


----------



## typeA TTC

prayn4twins said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> TypeA TTC- Would crinone make af late also? It's still not here cd 34, 18 dpo and 5 days late? :brat: What's going on??????????? :help:

Yes- once you stop the progesterone it will delay the AF but typically only for 2-3 in my case. I have heard it can delay it up to a week. 

If its not there in a few more days I would call the dr and take an HPT.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. sorry I went mia.. had a terrible cold and felt like death.. but now im slowly on the mend.. :)

Here was my bfp chart :)

AJD: yay for finding some peace with not testing.. I couldn't do it.. but happy you have some peace.. 

LDizzy-good luck today.. :)

TypeA-I know you have been bleeding and how scary... some women do bleed and all is normal.. I didn't have heavy bleeding but I spotted/lightly bled for over 2 weeks.. before it stopped.. I have everything crossed everything is Aokay :hugs:

Hopin-you know most women don't have bfp symptoms when they are pregnant.. lol and YI's are common in pregnancy as well.. but if your sure your not yay for meds and hopefully movin on soon :)

Luna-wow your moving along fast.. 

Grateful-how are you doing.. 

Lei-the process is almost over.. yay the end is in site :)

Brandy-hope the wait flies by :)

Jenna-yay for the little man enjoying his cereal.. before you know it, it will be foods.. :) then the fun begins... of discolored poops.. lol

HI to anyone I missed.. trying to catch up on 5 pages of so is a lot...
 



Attached Files:







ch.jpg
File size: 74.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## typeA TTC

If anyone wants the low down on what Lei is about to go through I typed a novel in her journal about it! Egg retreival from start to finish!


----------



## prayn4twins

I have an appointment on Mon, of course they make you wait forever:growlmad:. I don't think I'll take anymore crinone until I get an ok. I took a different hpt this morning and of course :bfn: That stuff really does mock pregnancy symptoms, I think I dislike crinone more than af. And I was sooooo hopeful that this cycle was the cycle....... :sad2:


----------



## typeA TTC

Yes progesterone is CRUEL! I'm on estrogen and progesterone and its like a double whammy!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TYPEA- THANKS SOOOOOOO much!!! You gave me a much better understanding of whats about to happen!! More than what my own doctor told me :) :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* I'm glad the bleeding has stopped so far today! THat's a great sign. When do you go to the doc?


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJD: Sorry, didn't mean to trick you :dohh: Lol! I'm glad you're finding so much comfort in waiting to test! I never tested more than a day early, but I LOVE watching others test early so I totally understand where you're coming from.

Hopin: That's actually a pretty small temp dip. It only looks big because those are the only two temps you have on the chart. If you go back to your previous chart, you're really only about half way there ;) Personally, I always liked to take a test before starting meds just to be SURE but that's just me. Either way, it'll be nice to have you back in the game :thumbup:

Allika: Lol!!! I love that "I must have major dip eye" hahaha!!! We must sound ridiculous to any outsiders lol! Forgive me if I'm wrong, but you're the one doing all the natural things this cycle???

Prayn: I never took progesterone but everyone I've seen take it always stops after a BFN. I think that may be the problem ;)

TypeA: I'm so relieved the bleeding stopped. I hope your appointment goes well. How far along are you now???



Haha soooo about Draven not having enough 6 month clothes... After doing all his laundry I figured out he actually has a lot more than I thought :dohh: Oh well! More to choose from! :) And here's a picture of the lights I got at Value Village. It looks really nice when it's dark out and we read him his bedtime story :)
 



Attached Files:







100_2006.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4









100_2005.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I just want to make sure everyone knows, of course I checked before using anything down there about it being safe if pregnant, just in case. All is well! :) I would never, ever do anything to harm a possible pregnancy, especially after everything I've been through.

According to my doctor, it is ok to use a 7-day treatment for yeast infection while pregnant!

With saying that, I took a hpt on my lunch break and it's a stark white bfn.

Love the lights, *Jenna* very cute :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* I just realized you already posted the time!! :dohh: I think you're an hour behind me, so you should go in about an hour. I hope this appointment helps ease some worry and that all is well! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh! Jenna, looking at your pictures, reminds me. I just NOW let go of all of DS' baby hangers when I was spring cleaning. It was a really sad day!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awhhh. It's always so sad packing things away! I just packed Draven's 3 month clothes yesterday. It wasn't as hard as packing his newborn clothes though I was in major denial with those ones!

So I just wanted to share, I broke a record today by pumping 19 oz in my morning pump!!! Wowza!!!! Let me tell you, it HURT when I woke up! Look at 2 1/3 cups of milk... now imagine shoving that in your boobs.... Feels kind of like this :holly: except they don't move at all. They're like rocks stuck under your chin. Ouuuchhhh. :mamafy:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Are you keeping Draven's clothes? To reuse when you decide to have another one?!

And holy milk!!!!


----------



## Allika

Me and Breaking both are doing unmedicated this cycle, Jenna!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, have you tried preseed? I used that in my BFP cycle. 

Hopin, of course! Even if I weren't having another I don't think I'd be ready to get rid of them completely. I hate how fast they grow out of things. But it's kind of fun when he goes up a size because it's like a whole new wardrobe of clothes to choose from!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

For those of you who were wondering, here is my stark white bfn!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Jenna I remember those days.. of packing away and saving till next time.. only this time it will be selling because there more than likely wont be a next time lol.. 3 is our limit.. :)

Hopin yep you def can do monistat in pregnancy I have had so many YI's with the progesterone it stinks.. 

RE progesterone.. I have only ever started it after I got a bfp.. but have heard to stop it after af is due and a bfn.. but I don't know much.. I just need it to sustain my pregnancies.. last pill tomorrow.. wahoo.. cant believe im 12 weeks tomorrow.. 

I have everything crossed more of you are joining me and the other preggos very soon :)

LOL ETA: Hopin I tested at 8dpo... how sad huh.. but it was a faint bfp :)


----------



## prayn4twins

My doc didn't tell me anything about late af, or cramping, or to stop after a - test or anything. B*s*a*d :growlmad:. I think it will help me sustain a pregnancy that's why I did take it and got super excited when af didn't show. I guess I can cx my appointment and start over when af comes..........


----------



## typeA TTC

Unbelievable. The baby is still there and has a HEARTBEAT of 110bpm. We are still at risk but for now all is well. I go back Saturday at 930am! 

Dr believes the bleeding may have been a clot. Not sure though!! Taking it day by day and very thankful!


----------



## luna_19

That's great news! :)


----------



## anmlz86

That's awesome news TypeA! :)


----------



## prayn4twins

typeA TTC said:


> Unbelievable. The baby is still there and has a HEARTBEAT of 110bpm. We are still at risk but for now all is well. I go back Saturday at 930am!
> 
> Dr believes the bleeding may have been a clot. Not sure though!! Taking it day by day and very thankful!

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :thumbup:
Good for you!!


----------



## Allika

That's good news! Now it's even more important for your baby to stay calm!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA :hugs: :yipee: :flower: I am so happy that you got great news today. What a beautiful thing. Try to stay rested!! Ahhh! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Grateful365

So so glad to hear TypeA :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Typea- that's great news Hun :hugs:


Well ladies I trigger tonight & have ER on Saturday :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Wonderful news typeA!! 
Hopin- sorry for the bfn but so glad you're getting back in the game! 
Allika- I'm excited your fitness program is going good!!
Lei- good luck!!
And to everyone I missed- good luck on your journeys!!!
AFM the appointment went good. RE said I am measuring 6wks 1day, there's only one sac and the heartbeat was 128. I go back on 6/13 @ 9:30am. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Great news type A. :)

Alika...goooo team unmediated....Hahaha...how are you? How many dpo?

Hopin....ugh yeast infection....hope it goes away....fast!

Ajd...hi Hun...I'm with you on not testing early....I did that last cycle and was much better off....

Lei...I'm sure you can't wait to get to ER time....almost there!!!

AFM...if I go by EWCM I am approx 4dpo....but if I go by my last pos opk....I think I am 2 dpo.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm ready but only because I'm so uncomfortable right now.


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo Lei! So close! Are you triggering with ovidrel?


----------



## lilrojo

Type A that is fabulous.. :) so happy to hear things are going well.. 

LDizzy same to you so happy for you as well.. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats TypeA and Dizzy!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes mam , tonight at 845


----------



## Jenna_KA

Do either of you have pictures from your US??


----------



## lune_miel

TypeA and LDizzy - you need tickers so I can stalk!


----------



## ajd36

TypeA; oh that is so good to hear that everything is okay, hope this helps you get so much needed rest :hugs:

Lei: Yay for trigger shot!! I&#8217;m sure you are feeling full to the brim right now

Allika: part of not losing weight while working out is gaining muscle!! Measure your inches like Hopin suggested, will make you see it right away!! Congrats girl

Brandy: Exciting to hear you got your goods to start the process!!

Hopin: as a pharmacist, I have to ask why are you using a 7day treatment when the One day or 3 Days Treatments are just as effective and a whole lot less invasive on you. Bummer that you have one, kick those nasty yeast bugs to the curb 

Pray: no one told me to stop the progesterone with a BFN either&#8230;. I ran across that info online somewhere and felt silly for not knowing since I am a pharmacist 

AFM: I hate progesterone and much it makes you feel like you&#8217;re pregnant. Still not testing tomorrow, waiting for Saturday morning!
Oh&#8230;and I&#8217;m doing a sleep study tonight! I have to sleep with tubes up my nose and wear this device strapped to my chest all night. It will be nice to find out what is happening and why I am so tired all the time.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning ladies!!

We have so much going on tomorrow! TypeA has an u/s, ajd has betas, Lei has ER! Busy day on this thread, can't wait to see how all of it goes!

*Lei* TOMORROW IS THE DAY DEAR!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: :dance: I know you're soooo much looking forward to it! And I can't even BEGIN to imagine how the lucky family you are providing this miracle for are feeling. What you're doing is truly AMAZING, and making someone elses dreams come true!!! How are you feeling today?

*Dizzy* I'm so excited for you, that sounds wonderful! Did you get a due date? Can I please add it to the front page? And your appointment on the 13th, is it for an u/s and pre-natal or just pre-natal?

*Allika* You're in the tww now right?

*Breaking* Hey lady! :flower: I'm more inclined to go by EWCM becuase sometimes opk's are inaccurate but either way you're in the TWW! Yahoo!

*ajd* Thanks for that advice, I will look into that next time but that yucky yeast infection is GONE! It didn't stay around long, which I'm grateful for!
AND you little missy can't blame the pregnancy symptoms ALL on progesterone. They could be legit, right?! I'm so proud of you for not testing! 
How did your sleep study go? I'm very interested to hear about it. I'm also tired CONSTANTLY. And I mean sleepy tired not exhausted tired. 

*Pray* Sorry you're having such a rough go at it :flower:

*TypeA* How are you? Any more spotting? Did you get an EDD yesterday, so that I can add it to the front page?

AFM, Today is officially CD1 ladies! I had another temp dip and the yeast infection got kicked out by the witch :haha: So I changed my CD on FF and am ready to start this cycle and hopefully kick it's ass and come out with a bfp!
This is the first normal cycle I've had in a while where I wasn't recovering from a m/c or chemical, so it's good to know - this cycle was 30 days - always good to know that.


----------



## Beautifullei2

For once wahoo for Af Lol! I can't wait to see your bfp Hoping :)

AFM: I feel okay... A little crampy this morning but I expected it. I actually took the day off cause DD graduates from kinder :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin- my EDD is 1/22/2014!! After my appt yesterday at 130 there's not even a hint of blood. So I'm hoping I'm in the clear! Dr is watching a spot on my uterus that she feels may be a blood clot and the concern is that if it gets close to the sac it can cause the sac to detach from the uterus causing a miscarriage. I canceled my appt for today and will see her tomorrow morning at 930 to recheck everything. 

I haven't been put on full bed rest but basically I can work and come home. Nothing else. So that's interesting! DH is doing laundry as we speak. Ha!


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- what's the plan for tomorrow? Will you update us or DH after the ER?


----------



## lilrojo

12 weeks... steadily growing a bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0899.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ~Brandy~

lilrojo said:


> 12 weeks... steadily growing a bump

How cute!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Super cute bump Lilrojo!!!!! I can't believe your already in the 2nd tri! Whoa!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lilrojo - cute!!! :)

Typea- if I'm up for it I'll update...if not I'll have him do it. I have to be there at 730 to start prepping & then the doctor won't start the procedure until 830. I'm so excited & nervous to be doing this & I keep thinking about the coupled who is going to get them. I pray it leads to their :bfp: & wish nothing but the best for them. I just want to meet them So I can hug them Lol (its the hormones Lol) 

On a brighter note, as many have seen through fb.... DD graduated from kindergarten today & of course I cried. It was such a cute ceremony they had & after got to take lots of pics. Hope everyone has a great Friday as well as weekend!


----------



## ajd36

Lilrojo: such a cute bump!

TypeA: sending out good vibes for you guys right now :hugs:

Lei: party time on all accounts!!! She is such a beautiful little thing, what a wonderful mom you are :)

AFM: Turned in my sleep study device... but I'm thinking I may have to repeat this! I had one of worst nights of sleep that I've had in a long time :(
I also took the finger piece off twice during the night and I'm not sure how that will effect the results, but my nose tubes made it all night!

And you're right Hopin, it may not be all related to just progesterone.... I can smell everything the last day or two! I may test today if I can hold my bladder long enough.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. your all too nice :flower:

Ajd-ooohhh fingers crossed for you.. 

Lei-I saw on fb how cute.. my nephew had his the other day.. they are growing too fast.. my dd starts preschool this year.. 

How is everyone :)


----------



## ajd36

I started thinking about my sleep habits and remembered that I get these nights when I can't sleep about 2-3 times a year right before I start my period :(

I just tested and my FR looks just like Hopin's did... stark white :(
I'm glad I only had to see the BFN once this time


----------



## lilrojo

aww soo sorry ajd.. your not out till the witch shows her ugly face though.. keep the hope alive.. :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* Your little girl is a babydoll, so pretty & so cute! Seems like she has a lot of personality too just from her pictures :) You must be a proud momma! They dont' do K-garten graduations where DS goes, but I feel how proud you are! DS' last day of k-garten is Wednesday, and it's just so hard to believe how fast this school year went!

*ajd* :( Ugh. I'm so sorry about your bfn my friend. :hugs: :flower: I was really hoping that this cycle was the one for you. But rojo's right, you're not all the way out until AF is in! 
So when do you move in your new place?

*Lune* Any sign of AF yet?

*Rojo* You are adorbale!! Pokin' out like you are! I look like that now and I have no good reason to :rofl:!!


----------



## Allika

Man adj that sucks I thought this time was it for sure! Glad you got the sperm quality issue under control and get some money back....


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ajd - sorry about the bfn.... But AF isn't here so that is a good thing :) 

Hopin- I Surprised that the schools are actually starting to do them now cause Before when I was growing up we never had them. Thank you, DD is surely something else Lol :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Draven has been napping for 3 hours  Wow, he must have needed it. He woke up at 8:30 and was napping by 10:30 and it still going! We forgot to close the window last night so he was kind of cold when he woke up. Wonder if maybe he didn't sleep well because of it? Who knows, but I've gotten SO much done in these 3 hours!! 
I'm so excited for all the awesome things going on tomorrow!!! What an eventful day it's going to be :D


----------



## typeA TTC

Had another bleeding episode again. Passed a clot this time. Rush to the drs office again per dr orders and baby is fine. There's an area in my uterus that is blood. She's hoping it re absorbs, but we go back tomorrow to check on it. Ugh. We are so emotionally and physically drained by all this rushing around and constant limbo. Praying for some relief for all this soon!


----------



## ajd36

Well I started to spot today and I'm very crampy.

Looks like I will be enjoying my AF just in time for the pool party I'm hosting tomorrow 

Stupid Witch!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ajd sorry Hun! 


Typea- I hope everything is okay! Let us know what happens tomorrow or feel free to text me Hun! I'll be praying for you & baby that everything is okay!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ajd, AF has a way of showing up in JUST the right time doesn't she?!

TypeA, you and baby are in my prayers. I'm glad baby is still looking good and I hope they get to the bottom of this so you can relax :(

Lei, TODAY IS THE DAY holy crap!!! Today you will be giving a family a beautiful gift of life CONGRATULATIONS!! And not to mention finally getting some relief from those baseball ovaries.


Working till noon today then at 3 we're all going to a Chron's Disease Walk to support a very good friend of mine :) Hopefully the weather stays decent for us, its so hard to predict Seattle!


----------



## anmlz86

Sorry to hear the witch got you ajd, definitely on board with agreeing about her terrible timing. Mine is supposed to hit the day before my sis in laws wedding, oh goody!

Good luck Lei!!

Thoughts are with you TypeA, hope everything comes out fine!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Typea I'm sorry hun. I can't imagine how difficult it is! Please let us know how it goes. Praying for you. 

Ajd ugh stupid stupid :witch:!! Sorry hun :(

Lei how'd it go today?!

Wasn't something else going on today? I feel like I'm forgetting someone.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I posted the low down in my journal but in a nut shell....Great :)


----------



## ajd36

Got a blood test done today for my claim and it was negative :(

Taking this month off from TTC. With moving, my vacation and having to see the RE thought it would be nice to just have a break for a month.

I will be cheering you ladies on though :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: adj

Lei I'm glad everything went well :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

AJD...so sorry Hun :hugs:

lei...you are such a special person to be doing what you did....awesome!!!

Luna....wow I can't believe your 16 weeks!!!! Time is flying by.

AFM...I'm around 5dpo I think. Not feeling anything....except I had some thick sticky discharge yesterday....I took a shower last nigh to clean up.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks ladies again for the amazing support! AF should be in town in about a week so I can't wait to be officially TTC again


----------



## luna_19

so you can start ttc right away? You were going to do iui right?


----------



## Beautifullei2

IUI was the plan but now that DH count has shot up I'm wondering if we should try with just femara. I'm going to schedule an appointment with our FS & see what he recommends.


----------



## typeA TTC

Ok so yesterday the dr took me off heparin and when she checked me today the area that she was concerned about was/is a massive clot. And i mean massive it is literaly amiracle that the Clot didnt cause the sac to detach from the uterus However. Since I'm off blood thinners it's really starting to resolve itself. It already looked a lot better today (from yesterday at 4pm). And so we are still on thin ice with a threatened miscarriage but it appears to be getting better. 

I'm going to try and email Jenna a pic tomorrow so you can see how large this thing truly is. Yesterday the sac was long and thin like the clot was pushing down on the sac. Today the sac was round and blump and pushing on the clot area. So dr felt much better about it today. Baby is growing...heartbeat was 123bpm. I literally do not see how this child is still kickin and growing. What a fighter!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ajd <3 sorry hun. I know bfn's are crappy. I always believe in taking a cycle off here & there!!! 

TypeA you DO have a little fighter on your hands, so glad to hear things are getting better!' I have so much faith in the power of prayer so I'll pray even harder for you and bean :hugs:!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Type A- that's my due date too!!
Hopin- go for it. My next appointment is another US I believe!


----------



## LDizzy30

I just read about the clot Type A! Hopefully it goes away soon, so baby can grow even bigger and stronger! Praying for you and your little pea!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow what a miracle baby! It just shows he/she is really meant to be here! That's wonderful <3 And kind of a life saver don't you think? If you didn't get a BFP the bleeding wouldn't have alarmed you thus you wouldn't have seen the clot, correct?


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. How fun we have two of the same due date! Who's gonna pop first?! ;)


----------



## Allika

Hi everyone! Why so quiet?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hey ladies!
Hope everyone had a great weekend!

*LDizzy & TypeA* When is the due date that you share? I'm sorry i went back through to try and find it but I keep missing it!! And when do you all go back to the doc? Sorry again if you've already told me this. I have let the 1st page go a little!

*Allika & Breaking* Do you have test dates? I know your NTNP but will you still be testing?

Everyone else, whats going on?! Anything to add to the front page?!

AFM, I took my 1st Clomid pill last night and I felt like a kid in a candy shop I was so excited. Feels good to be back in the game ladies!


----------



## LDizzy30

Due date 1/22/14 and I go back 6/13 in the morning for another US


----------



## Allika

It's jan 22 for both!

I am not sure about testing yet. Maybe...maybe not! If I can hold it off, I will!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. trying to catch up.. been mia for a bit.. 

Type A hope your doing better.. im sorry your going through such an emotional rollercoaster with all this.. 

Lei-happy everything went well and yay for getting back to ttc :)

AJD-sorry the witch flew in.. hope a month off helps!! :)

AFM had a scare the other day had some red spotting when I went to the bathroom but haven not seen any since.. so fxed its cuz I stopped the progesterone or something like that.. Busy weekend.. it was finally nice out for the weekend so we set up our pool and enjoyed being out.. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

my testing date wont be until July 10th but HAPPY to say I'm back in the game :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei! Me too!! :happydance: I hope this is it for both of us! Wouldn't it be lovely to get that bfp together?! :yipee:!
Question how do you know your test date? See I was waiting to put one for me until I O'd so I knew to put 14 DPO as my test date. How else do you calcluate it, just based off of your cycle days or somehting?


----------



## Beautifullei2

that would be awesome :happydance:

I still use fertility friend since it has months in advance of when I should O & expected period. However if AF shows up in 5 days from the egg retrieval then I will be testing a week sooner :)


----------



## anmlz86

Hey everyone! Hope all of you had a great weekend!

With some insistent support we are going to a consult with our new RE June 10, so I'm interested to see what he says. Had a crazy temp spike this morning, still not really sure I understand the whole temp thing but hey, at least it keeps me busy :) 

So exciting to see all the upcoming test dates, yay!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

YAY anmlz! Let us know how it goes :hugs:!


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna_KA said:


> Wow what a miracle baby! It just shows he/she is really meant to be here! That's wonderful <3 And kind of a life saver don't you think? If you didn't get a BFP the bleeding wouldn't have alarmed you thus you wouldn't have seen the clot, correct?

Well since this was in my uterus, had I not gotten my BFP it would have one out during my period. This is a different clot than in your vein....if that makes sense. So it's not hazardous to me, just baby. Because the clot can cause the sac to detach from the uterine wall. Just went for another checkup- baby is measuring right on target. Clot is really starting to thin out which is a very very good thing. The blood we saw on the ultrasound this weekend is gone- my body reabsorbed it. Crazy!! Next appt is Wednesday. She gave me a 3D pic of the little bean!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TYpeA!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad to keep hearing good news! I wanna see the pic :):):)


----------



## Beautifullei2

me too!!! :)


----------



## luna_19

oh typeA I'm so happy to hear that :)


----------



## Allika

What a relief! Very happy for you Type A!


----------



## anmlz86

Wow TypeA that's fantastic! You must have a superbean :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Type A...yay!!!

Hoping, Allika... if I go by LMP...then AF/testting date is June 11th. 
But if I go by the day I O'd...then today I'm around 7dpo -ish and 12 dpo is on June 8th

But really...lets see how long I last and pit down June 8th

It would be so nice to give DH an early FIRST fathers Day gift


----------



## lune_miel

AF is on its way, great start to June, testing date est July 4th, Fireworks for us all! :dust:


----------



## Allika

Yay lune!!!! Excited for you to be back on the field!


----------



## lilrojo

Type A that is fantastic news.. awesome on the 3d I agree I wanna see :)

Lune that is great to hear as well.. yay to being back in the game..


----------



## luna_19

Great news lune :) 
Are you doing clomid again this cycle?


----------



## typeA TTC

Who's testing first! Lets gooooo BFPs!!! Need 3 this month ladies!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I think me and Allika are up first....her and I are Team Unmedicated this cycle. Go Team Go :dance:

If I can hold off...I will be testing latest June 11... Earliest 12dpo June 8th

not sure if anyone else is in the TWW.....??


----------



## Beautifullei2

I so wish I could post a picture of how bloated I am. I swear it looks like I'm 7 months pregnant Lol. It hurts to sit down cause I have a constant feeling of being full. Earlier i was walking & got the worst pains in my ovaries & had to stop & lean over. I have been unable to get comfortable so i really hope this bloating goes away soon.


Jenna what is that website that you told me about before so incan upload pictures from my cell ?


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA, well that's good then! I'm so glad you and baby are healthy. And look at this little cutie! (This is TypeA's US)


Lei, tinypic.com
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## luna_19

Eek it's so cute!


----------



## Beautifullei2

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b587/leig1112/IMG_20130603_220957_zps0fc93758.jpg

After cussing at my phone I hope it worked lmao
Dang the picture is huge Lol!!!

Maybe not 7 months but y'all get my drift. It hurts bad!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* I've got you down! Just a week away, you can do it!! Give the "Grateful way" a chance and try to hold off on testing as long as possible! :)

*Lune* I am SO SO SO excited for you! :happydance: I know you are just happy to start feeling 'normal' again I'm sure. I second the question, will you go back on Clomid?

*Lei* Hehe you do have a bump there. Hell I have one if I don't suck in :rofl: :haha:

*Allika* I don't have a test date for you so if you want me to add one just let me know :)

*Grateful, Luna. ajd* You ladies have been quiet, how goes it?!

I'm SO EXCITED to have all of these test dates on our first page! ALL I want for all of us is to just get our BFP's, every single one of us, and I won't be happy until that happens :) We all deserve it so much, and have been through a lot together. 
I don't know how long my cycle will be since I'm taking Clomid CD3-7, but I'm going to put down 6/27 for now, based on a 28 day cycle and we'll see when I O if I need to change that.

I wanted to tell you all, I text momof1 this morning:

"Thinking of you and sending lots of love from all of your bnb ladies!!! We miss you TONS!!!"


----------



## Allika

Glad you texted momof, she is in my thoughts a lot!

@lei: the bloating and the fact your dr doesn't get back in touch with you worries me! I don't want to be a pessimist but what if you had ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome? Not nice of them to not check up on you more!

@ TypeA: very happy for you that the blood clot looks as if it is disolving!

@ the others that are just beginning their cycles or are about to: best of luck!

AFM: 5 DPO today! Waiting at least another week before going to the family planning isle!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika I added you to the first page with a test date of 06/11ish (one week from today) - I hope you don't mind! :) Just like to keep up with my ladies and when we can expect that BFP from all of us!! :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- DH said the same thing last night followed with "well atleast I'll know how you will look when your pregnant" :haha: 

Allika- I called twice yesterday and sent emails..Finally by the time I got off work I had a call from them telling me to come in... I get there & the front desk clerk walks off... comes back & says.. Oh here is your check, have a nice day! I paused for a minute because I seriously felt like a used prostitute! I explained to the clerk how bad the bloating was & all she said was, it will get better as the week progresses. Today I woke up and it wasnt so bad & I DONT feel as uncomfotable but Still..... Shouldn't they be a little more concerned. 
The whole process, they have been really good but it seems like as soon as they got the eggs... that I was just another number to them & I don't like that at all.


----------



## typeA TTC

How much weight have you gained Lei? Do you know? I was still physically bloated but didn't feel that heaviness anymore. If you gain I think it's 5-10 lbs in a few days. This is cause for concern.


----------



## typeA TTC

Also, I felt twinges in my ovaries too but thought it was from them shrinking back to size. Especially considering that they expanded2-3 times their size. I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. If you keep having those symptoms then go back. Any vomiting, fever, etc?


----------



## Grateful365

Morning Ladies! I've been keeping up but have been extremely busy at work the past couple weeks. :wacko: Excited about all the new testing dates!!

Lei - I'm glad your feeling a little bit better....shame on them for making you feel that way though. Will you get to hear anything about the couple that is receiving your eggs?

TypeA - :happydance::happydance::happydance: What an ADORABLE little tiny bean you have there!! So HAPPY to hear the good news :flower:

Hopin - Glad to see you have a testing date!!!! Thanks for texting Momof1 - I so miss her being here with us. I hope she is doing better with each passing day.

Allika & Breaking - Go TEAM go!!!! :happydance:

Lune - Yeay for having a new testing date :happydance: 

Luna and Ldizzy - How are you feeling? 

Jenna - Hi! :flower: How is our adorable little man this morning? 

Who am I forgetting? 

I am so pumped about the testing dates this month!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just updating, I've been texting back and forth with momof1 this morning, and she has the gender scan this week <3 She thinks it's a girl, as 74% of Acrania pregnancies are girls. She asked for updates on everyone and I told her what's been going on lately. She said she loves and misses us all <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

i weighed myself & I still weigh the same...just bloated if that makes any sense. No vomitting or fever.. other than the bloating I feel really good & I finally have my energy back lol. No more 4 hour naps for me :haha: 

Grateful- They originally told me yes but they way they are acting now I doubt it =(


----------



## lune_miel

Going with Clomid 100mg again since it worked the last time.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Momof1 and her OH are getting married on July 20th!!! <3 <3 <3 :wedding:


----------



## ajd36

Hi ladies... I know I've been a little quiet... it's been a rough week for me emotionally 

The three girls I was first pregnant with all have given birth to some beautiful little babies and the last one is heading home from the hospital today.

This is a really tough time for me. I would have been in my last week now... nice and big and ready to bring my little one home with me.

Now being 9 months later and still not pregnant is just really really hard.
I can only put on that strong outer shell for so long before I burst into tears in front of my friends


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know EXACTLY how you feel. There are people ALL around me that I would've been pregnant with/due around the same time. It's not easy. And you never forget it.
Wish there were something I can say to make it better but with this one all I can do is say YES, it sucks. And your time WILL come when it's supposed to. :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - TELL HER CONGRATS FOR US!!!!! :happydance::happydance: What great news!!!

Ajd - I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: I can't say I've been through the same situation, but I can only imagine how hard that is. For me, it was hard being excited for everyone else for so many years and putting on a smile while it was killing me inside. We are here for you and we understand how hard this all is. :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

you missed me on the front page


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Updated! Please forgive me :) :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Updated! Please forgive me :) :flower:

Lol its okay ;-) I looked & was like HEYYYYYY lol :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You ladies are QUIET today! :coffee:


----------



## ajd36

I saw the newest addition to our group and she is just a beautiful newborn... completely melted my heart, such a sweetheart!

TypeA: hope that clot is gone by your apt tomorrow!

Grateful: need a new bump pic

Breaking and Allika: so excited for test dates!! I'm supporting the Grateful method but won't be sad if you test early

Lei, Hopin and Lune: yay to getting back into the game this cycle!! We NEED some more BFP's!!

Hope everyone else is doing okay this week :)


----------



## ajd36

And I'm feeling left out.... so I'm gonna really estimate my next test date

July 28th :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: ajd I never experienced a loss but I remember when I started seeing people I was TTC with having their babies it was just so depressing. It must be so much more difficult for someone with your experience :hugs:

I'm doing well, I guess I'm in that stage of pregnancy where nothing much is happening :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm totally with you on seeing your due date arrive from a loss.

My only bfp was a chemical back in oct....my due date would have been at the end of June ...at the time of the chemical I was so positive knowing that we CAN get pregnant !!! Amd thought to myself by the time the due date cme....I'm sure we'll have a bfp.

But...this is an interesting journey....so on I go!!

Aprox 8dpo today....last night had constant twinges and pokes....:dohh::shrug:

I feel like I've been here before...twinges...pokes....then bfn:dohh:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its really sad that I am looking forward to my hysteroscopy on friday... Since they are doing general sedation... I will be sleepy after surgery. Gonna be the best snooze ever ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ajd :hugs: lots & lots of :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* Do you have an appointment today? I must've missed htat, sorry it's not on the front page. What time is it?!

*Breaking* Still going to hold off on testing until next week?

Happy hump day ladies.


----------



## lune_miel

Happy to be back in it on CD2 with you ladies!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune or cycles are so close :) I'm on CD6, but my cycles are generally longer than yours so we should be O'ing around the same time!
Are you temping?


----------



## Allika

Good morning ladies! Finally dropping weight!! Yay!

Also my temp is weird...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* How are you, how's baby Draven? It feels like you've been quiet lately!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay ALLIKA :happydance:! I know losing pounds isn't everything, but it sure is motivating to ese the scale change!
You temp shot up didn't it?! I hope this is a good sign :) Think you'll hold off on testing until next week?


----------



## lune_miel

*Allika* - Temp spike- Looking good!

I've added my FF link to my sig so we can all see each other now.


----------



## Beautifullei2

yall are making me want to temp again :) Hmmmmmm lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Do it lei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Allika nice spike fxed it stays high :)

I feel the same luna im in the boring part now.. 13 weeks on Friday.. and just waiting to feel movements :)

AJD hugs hugs hugs... I have had 2 losses the first was the worst as I was 12 weeks.. after that wasn't as bad but still hard.. we all come out these things so much stronger.. and your time is coming.. we all know it.. :)


----------



## anmlz86

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! Sorry I'm not uber up to date with personal shoutouts, I'm typically very quiet on here until a bomb explodes. Congrats Allika, my thoughts are with you ajd and I hope your next otd sticks:) 

Speaking of bombs, I'm pretty sure I'm in the middle of an almost panic attack. Just found out my work will more than likely be changing insurance carriers in August, which means I'm not sure I'll have fertility coverage after that. Now on top of the consult next Monday, I'll be asking if they would allow me to join the July IVf group, and if any eggs fertilize, freeze them until we are ready to use them. But that's the idea running through my head...My brain hurts :( anyway, enough ranting from me, sorry to subject y'all to my ramblings. 
Hope everyone's day is a great one, happy hump day!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi everyone...

i'm wishing I temped too so I could get excited about a temp spike...all I know is that it's good if it stays up after O'ing...yay allika!

Hoping....i'm still hodling off on testing yet....I think i'm around 9dpo and AF is due 1 week today....if I start to cave in i'll let you know.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*anmlz* I would DEF suggest that! I've always thought it was AMAZING you have insurance that covers that type of stuff, mine certainly doesn't, and I think you should take advantage of that while you can!!!

*Breaking* You could start temping now couldn't you? Do you know your 'normal' temp?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...I've never temped...so wouldn't know what my normal temp is.

Part of the reason for me not temping is that i'm not a morning person....so I know I would not be consistent at all.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I totally undesrtand that. I'm not a morning person either, but my DS takes care of that for me. He is a HUGE morning person. He wakes up at 6:30am even on the weekends.
I tell him all the time that when he's a teenager and wants to sleep in, I'm going to pay him back BIGTIME for being such an early riser :) :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Im not a morning person either.. I would set my alarm and then go back to bed..


----------



## ajd36

Updates:

RE Apt: June 18th to chat about trying Injectables maybe??

Specimen Refund: One Vial has been credited to my account!! They claim they haven't received the paperwork from the Feb IUI so we are sending it again, but looks like I should get a Refund to my card for that one!!!

Charting: I decided to jump on the tempting train myself a few days back!! Today is CD3 and I have temps for every day....just need to figure out how to add my chart later tonight. I'm not really tempting to catch O but more track the TWW :)

I have a GREAT feeling about this month for someone very special.... no idea who, but someone is getting their BFP very very soon!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So glad to have more ladies temping! It's such a great way to track your cycles and if I don't get my bfp this time, at least I will have started a history with my temps to compare each month!
Looking forward to your RE appt and to see what is next in store for you, and I am so glad to hear you are getting your refunds!! That's GREAT and you deserve it!!
And I'm with you, I TOTALLY have a great feeling about the next couple of months. I think it's because we have several testers coming up and we went through a lull there where lots of us were on breaks or dealing with other physical issues preventing us from TTC. 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes - that's true Rojo - I could wake up temp, then back to sleep...lol

Hopin - oh yes..for sure when he's a teenager you'll have your revenge..LOL

AJD - ok I cannot believe you just said that...for some reason I have been having this feeling that someone is gonna get a bfp soon as well....I never mentioned it here but then when you did...I thought I have to tell you.

As for getting credit back - that's awesome!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I hope you ladies are right!! We have you and Allika up first!!!! :yipee:!!!


----------



## luna_19

when I temped I would just temp as soon as I woke up needing to pee so anywhere from 4-6am then depending on how anxious I was to see I would either just leave it and check what it was later (my thermometer would always display the last temp right when you turn it on) or check it in the bathroom while I was peeing :haha: I always thought I would have such a hard time doing it but I always woke up within my 2 or so hour temping window :)

Can't wait to see more bfps here too! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

luna - thanks for the tips.

I basically never wake up early to go pee...ever. the ONLY time this wil happen if i'm drinking late and go right to sleep but again I would still only get up earliest around 6ish.

However, this week strangely enough I woke up at 5.30am to pee once and today at 7am to pee.


----------



## anmlz86

I strongly recommend a thermometer with the shows the last temp when you turn it back on! I take my temp when my alarm first goes off, hit the snooze and them look at it when I actually get up. I missed the post where hopin told me how to add FF to my signature...

Congrats ajd! It's so exciting when a refund is received for anything really lol.


----------



## ajd36

Update: I got both poor quality sperm vials fully refunded!!! So the next two tries are free!!! Maube I'll get lucky and have two back to back BFP's and have siblings :happydance:

Feeling happy today! Got to enjoy a nice Red Wine Flight of 3 great tasting wines before taking my flight to San Diego! Hoping to finish off my night with a great seafood dinner

Taking a month off from TTC is doing me good!!

Breaking: I just have that feeling we have some very exciting news coming to our group soon!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

AJD, digging the PMA!!! Sometimes a break is ALL we need to refresh and refocus!

TypeA....did you have an appointment today? Thinking of you xx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...lets hope you're right I would love to hear a bfp from this group!!!!!

I just realized tomorrow is 10 dpo for me....that's my normal breaking point...although last month I waited until 12dpo....woohoo....lets see how long I can least.


You ladies will be the first to know if I POAS tomorrow ....


----------



## lune_miel

*Breaking *- I always hold out from poas too early, saves $ and your eyes! :argh: :wacko: wait until it's dark! Praying you start us off to many :bfp:s!

Add your FF link by clicking on the Share button next to your chart.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Good morning girls! Sorry I've been kinda MIA lately, we've been so busy! Went on a beautiful hike yesterday with a friend (plus 2 dogs and the baby... never again!) and I picked up a bunch of extra hours at work, and we found a new church we may or may not continue going to (mostly russian speaking, we had no idea until the service started) so things are kinda crazy right now! I've been stalking, just silently. Like a tiger... ROAR! *scratch scratch* :haha:

For those of you not following my journal, I've posted 2 pictures of Draven that are ONLY on BNB since most of you get to see him a lot on my FB now I thought I should still make you all feel special by posting something that isn't on there ;)
On our hike yesterday we saw BLACK BEARS! Cubs! The mommy was hiding in the shrub but we knew she was there. We got a couple pictures, I'll post them on FB later today. Scaryyyy! OH wanted to stop to get the pictures and I was freaking out haha. Pretty cool though :)

Happy Thursday girls :flower:


----------



## Allika

Ladies, I am confused. I had EWCM and positive OPKs a week ago but my temp only went up a little bit...now since yesterday it's up by a lot. Did I maybe release the egg a week later so O 2 days ago? If that were the case I had no EWCM though. Any ideas?


----------



## luna_19

Based on where your cover line is compared to last month I would think ff has the date right. I would often get a bit of a slow rise, it would take several days for my temp to get all the way up. Has it been warmer than usual when you are sleeping? Or do you have a cold? Those last two temps are crazy high!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I would say FF got the O date right..... Any minor thing can make your temps spike that high....or even if you had a sleepless night... I saw give a couple more days & see if it comes down a bit...orrrrrrrr you never know :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* Maybe you're on your way to that BFP?! I hope I hope!!! <3

*TypeA* Update please.... Hope all is OK!!


----------



## lune_miel

Allika - They talk about the triphasic chart as a possible indicator of a BFP...but I've seen it on my chart w/o one. Looks like your O date was right!


----------



## Allika

Hm so strange though. Maybe it's what Lei said and I am sick or sth. I do feel stressed out, my job is so annoying....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear your job isn't going well. Is it the people or the work?


----------



## Allika

The People, more so my bosses boss. But now my boss is changing positions and locations and they are not replacing him...so I will start reporting directly to this rude guy I hate. I wish I were pregnant already so I had an excuse to quit!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Not much going with our ladies this week. Wish next week would hurry up and get here!

Of course, that is assuming Allika and Breaking don't cave and test early :haha: :) ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* Do you plan on being a stay at home mom?


----------



## anmlz86

Yay ajd! Have a good time on the break. I'm jealous about the seafood dinner. Kinda hard to find fresh seafood in the Midwest :) 

Jenna- I'm right there with ya on the bears, cute to look at but it would scare the bejeebus outta me :)


----------



## Allika

@hopin: at least for the first year I do!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok warning this is going to sound EXTREMELY bratty...but I need to rant

*I deleted this post becuase i was being mean.*

Ok end rant.


----------



## MandaC

Hello...Can I join:) I will be testing around July 2.

This is my story:) I have had 2 girls to with minimal problems they are now 4 and 2. My husband and I have been trying for number 3 for about a year now and my body has decided to not want to ovulate with the meds that worked to get my other 2. So I have been trying IUI for about 3 cycles. 2 of those cycles my body wasn't doing what it was supposed to do and my hormones were going nuts. So finally after 2 failed cycles of my eggs not growing I finally started taking a steroid which made me have 2 great looking eggs at 20 and 21mm so I took my trigger waited 2 weeks just to find out it failed. I was heart broken and so was my husband. We just started out 4th cycle of IUI.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome *Manda* :flower: thanks for joining!
Sorry to hear of your struggles. Are you on Clomid or Femara or any other meds with the IUI? I hope this last one does the trick for you! Do you want me to add a test date to the front page for you?


----------



## Allika

I read it before you deleted it and while it was mean I can 100% relate. I catch myself thinking terribly mean thoughts with my SILs pregnancy and even with some of my friends that are trying for a baby too. I swear if this one friend gets pregnant before me I am going to loose it I just cannot be happy for them anymore...


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Welcome *Manda* :flower: thanks for joining!
> Sorry to hear of your struggles. Are you on Clomid or Femara or any other meds with the IUI? I hope this last one does the trick for you! Do you want me to add a test date to the front page for you?

Sure you can:winkwink:

Iam using Dexamethizone(sp?) which is a steroid, Fermera and Puregon
I hope this is the one too:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

GL to you dear! What will your test date be?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika: Another temp spike can mean implantation... Just saying ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika said:


> I read it before you deleted it and while it was mean I can 100% relate. I catch myself thinking terribly mean thoughts with my SILs pregnancy and even with some of my friends that are trying for a baby too. I swear if this one friend gets pregnant before me I am going to loose it I just cannot be happy for them anymore...

I just find it really unfair when someone who is not even trying for a baby (and honestly would be probalby upset to see a bfp) gets pregnant.
Of course, I was one that girl when I got pregnant with DS, who was a 'surprise' and I was scared to death. So I shouldn't judge.


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> GL to you dear! What will your test date be?

July 2nd if all goes well:) Thank u.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda we are on a temping roll in this thread, if you are interested in trying it :) I love stalking temps.


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Manda we are on a temping roll in this thread, if you are interested in trying it :) I love stalking temps.

I was thinking about it don't really know what to do. 
Iam getting daily ultrasounds done so I know when I ovulate but it would be cool to see what happens with your temp after u O.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin and Allika - I didn't read the post before you deleted it. 

BUT...I can relate to that as well. I'm sure all of us who have been trying to what seems like ages....can all relate to those types of 'mean' feelings. 

Other's comments can be very frustrating to hear...but they don't share the same struggle and so wouldn't know their comments are...well...frusutrating. It always drove me crazy when friends would get pregnant after like 1 or 2 months of trying and then complain the WHOLE pregnancy about how bad they feel, how they cant wait for it to be over, etc. I get it...and I know pregnancy can be rough with aches/pains/nausea, etc. But here I was....WISHING for that misery...what I wouldn't GIVE to go through their "misery" to have a baby and have a family. 

I didn't feel very nice at all inside when they would complain. It honestly drove me crazy.

There....I ranted for you Hopin. LOL I'm feeling moody today anyways. :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Manda! Glad to have you!!! :flower:

Best of luck to you this cycle! 

I loved temping...found it very interesting and kind fun to watch each cycle and be able to see what is 'normal' for me so I could identify when something looked different.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Grateful :hugs: Just a coworker of mine. She "hopes she will start her period soon" she did test, and it was only one line but the control line was SUPER faint and it looked like the dye was smeared across the whole window in a light pink tint, is that odd? Does it mean she peed too much on it?

*Manda* I just but a basal thermometer from Kroger or CVS and I temp orally every morning at 6:15am. Then chart it with Fertility Friend (they also have an app for your phoen probably), that simple! It really is great to confirm O and then see what happens after O!


----------



## luna_19

there's also a charting course you can go through on fertility friend to learn all about temping :) Make sure your thermometer goes to two decimal points, I found mine in the same section as the pregnancy tests.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. 

Welcome MandaC :)

Super excited for this thread.. cant wait to have it fill up soon with many bfps.. :)

I feel good.. tired but hey I have 2 kids.. so all in all good.. 

I also get the mean feelings.. all of us that have ever had to struggle to get pregnant or to stay pregnant know how rude and selfish others can be.. but when it happens for us we actually appreciate it.. :)


----------



## prayn4twins

Hi ladies,:hug:

I disappeared because the crinone delayed my menstrual (11 days to be exact) and had me SUPER excited for nothing :dohh:. Anyway thanks to my extremely wise and experienced buddies on here :coffee: I stopped the crinone and af came back. I never thought I would be so anxious to see that witch :img:!! Anyhoo, it finally came yesterday :happydance: and since everyone is on a temping streak I think I'll join. I'm not sure when I'll :test: bc I'm not sure how af will act but I'll keep you posted. I'm struggling with getting my temp chart on here so bare with me stalkers!!! :haha: I think we're going to hava a lot of :bfp: this month also.


----------



## prayn4twins

TMI ALERT

When af did show yesterday, it was very painful. I NEVER have symptoms. And last night the lining of my uterus came out as well. Not in pieces but just 1 piece. I'm sure that's why it hurt so bad but is that normal? The only 2 times that happened to me was during mc.


----------



## ajd36

pray: I haven't heard of it coming out in one whole piece before. When I took Clomid and Femera my flow was very heavy, with many big pieces and over very quickly (this month 2 days). When was the last time you tested? 

May want to run that by your doctor/NP


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies, I know a lot have been asking about TypeA's appointment yesterday.........I talked to her earlier & she informed me the clot got bigger. She said she has another follow up appointment on Saturday. 

If you pray then please keep her in your prayers that this goes away on its own. Thanks ladies :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey loves!!! Eeekk! Sorry for worrying everyone. I'm ok. Went to the dr yesterday and the clot looked bigger than it did on Monday but the gestational sac looked bigger too. Who knows. I was a little bummed after my appt yesterday but decided its in gods hands. What will be will be. My next appt in Saturday. I'm going every 2-3 days at this point. Baby is still growing right on schedule!


----------



## typeA TTC

prayn4twins said:


> TMI ALERT
> 
> When af did show yesterday, it was very painful. I NEVER have symptoms. And last night the lining of my uterus came out as well. Not in pieces but just 1 piece. I'm sure that's why it hurt so bad but is that normal? The only 2 times that happened to me was during mc.

I second ajd! Tell your dr.


----------



## Allika

I think it's a good thing that the baby keeps growing and growing the bigger the baby the less the clot should have an impact or at least I like to think so.


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA: You'll be in my prayers. That little baby is bound and determined to be here already, I have hope.


----------



## Grateful365

Praying for you and baby TypeA! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

We're all in your bean's corner TypeA!!! Praying <3


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Manda ...I know you from another thread...welcome :)

TypeA... :hugs: will be thinking of you.

ajd....score on the refunds!!! And yum to seafood 

Allika....how's the tww? I see ladies have said your chart looks good.

Hello to..hopin...grateful...Jenna ...rojo..

Hope I didn't miss anyone!!

AFM....10 dpo and I did NOT test....woohoo :)


----------



## ajd36

TypeA: you are all in our prayers...such a little fighter in there :hugs:

So...I tried to add my FF Chart and I was finally able to make it work but it is SOOOO big lol!!! I will try to figure out another way to do with a much smaller chart showing hehe


----------



## Hopin4ABump

proud of you Breaking :)

ajd, you need to choose the Bbc Code or something like that. That should work!


----------



## lilrojo

Praying for you and bean TypeA


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow rojo you've passed 12weeks....can't believe how far along you are!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Congratulaions! You're about ready to have your baby any day now.

I even HATE Fertilty Friend today :'(

But the miso seabass was amazing!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...:hugs:

But I've def got seafood envy:haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Ajd* :hugs:

So ladies, I'm going to buy some preseed today. I'm going all out this cycle LOL! Anybody who has used it before got any advice for me? Should I only use it when i have a + opk or start before then?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking, Allika* Have either of you caved? I'm so proud of both of you!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

just use a little bit lol!!! A little goes a looonggggggggggggggggggg way ;-)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei what kind of tattoo are you getting today?!


----------



## Grateful365

Way to go Breaking!!!!

Ajd - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Crap! I was trying to add Clomid to my FF chart on the days that I took it and it changed my CD1 to the first day I took Clomid which is actually CD3. WTH?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think I fixed it...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lei what kind of tattoo are you getting today?!

Im getting a back piece done for the top portion of my back.. Its pretty much a continuation of my half sleeve I have (which represents all the ups & downs I have been through in my life) 

Im going to have a quote " Sometime you have to fall before you can learn to fly" along with Lillies cause thats my favorite flower & a sparrow flying from the quote... Ill post a picture after Its done :)


----------



## Grateful365

Sounds awesome Lei! Can't wait to see a pic


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awesome! That will take a few hours won't it?!


----------



## Allika

No, haven't caved. Since I am only at 8 DPO I would have been very silly if I had caved lol


----------



## luna_19

Can't wait to see Lei :)

As for the preseed I would recommend giving it a try before it really counts ;) we used it internally a few times and despite using way less than recommended it made things too slippery and hubby had trouble finishing. After that we just used a little externally BUT interesting fact on my bfp cycle I coated the inside of my softcups with a thin layer of preseed before putting them in :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

What are soft cups used for? Holding spermies in? Is it just as beneficial to lay with my hiney up in the air for a good 15 min after the bd? That's what I do now.


----------



## luna_19

Yeah they hold everything up by your cervix, I really liked them because I could just pop it in and get out of bed right away and no mess :) I would leave it in all night then take out in the morning (or all day if morning bd). They are really cheap you should get some!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Do they sell them at walmart? I'm going there tonight so I could pick some up.
And do you only use them when you get a + opk?


----------



## luna_19

Opks never worked for me but I always o'ed around the same time so we would start on day 9 usually and I would use them during my entire fertile time. They are only available at one store up here but I think they are easier to find in the states. You can look up where to buy on their website. They will be with the pads and tampons


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im assuming about 3-4 hours :) 

Hopin - They do sell that at walmart. I have never tried them but I think I may be cause I get bored just laying there..plus its not long before the kiddo starts knocking on the door :haha:

I also agree with Luna on trying it out.. I think our tube lasted about 4 cycles because you dont use much.. However the recommended amount on the box is way to much & will feel like a slip & slide. We have tried it on the outer part as well as internal & I like it more internal cause its not AS messy.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL...My list for walmart:

Baby aspirin
Ovulation tests
Red Raspberry leaf tea caps
soft cups
preseed
pictures

Only one item not related to TTC. Good thing DH isn't going with me, he'll flip at how much all of this stuff costs!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hopin4ABump said:


> LOL...My list for walmart:
> 
> Baby aspirin
> Ovulation tests
> Red Raspberry leaf tea caps
> soft cups
> preseed
> pictures
> 
> Only one item not related to TTC. Good thing DH isn't going with me, he'll flip at how much all of this stuff costs!

Write it off on taxes :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Did yall check out the picture I posted in my journal. 

Jennas <3 lovely bum picture of Draven reminded me of it :haha: 

Its a picture of one of my best friends son.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin- I agree, the preseed goes a long way! I used it on my BFP cycle though. Using it internally has better benefits. I would just wait until I knew we were going to BD, use it before OH came in (I felt awkward if he'd watch lol), then prop my bum up for like an hour afterwards! I never used the softcups because I had the time (usually) to stay in bed for a long time after but I've heard a lot of positive stories (pun intended) about them. Love your Walmart list. TOTALLY how mine used to be while TTC lol! And yes, it is sooo pricey to make a baby. Then after it's pricey to care for them.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks ladies!!
SO are any of you who are pregnant (and you too Jenna) going to do anything special for your DH's or OH's for Father's Day?


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> SO are any of you who are pregnant (and you too Jenna) going to do anything special for your DH's or OH's for Father's Day?

Good question! :haha: I'm still debating on that, since DH informed me on Mother's Day that it doesn't count until the baby is born. LOL 

I will probably do something for him anyways...I was thinking maybe a "dad" book. 

Maybe one of these??
https://www.amazon.com/Just-Me-Dad-Little-Critter/dp/0307118398/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370635189&sr=1-1&keywords=dad

https://www.amazon.com/My-Dad-Loves-Marianne-Richmond/dp/1934082848/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370635189&sr=1-9&keywords=dad

https://www.amazon.com/Me-My-Dad-Alison-Ritchie/dp/1561485659/ref=sr_1_13?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370635376&sr=1-13&keywords=dad

https://www.amazon.com/Why-Son-Needs-Dad-2E/dp/1402281390/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370635506&sr=1-5&keywords=dads+and+sons#_

What do you ladies think? What would be the best book for a first time dad?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I would def go with why a son needs a dad! And I think that's a great gift idea!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Soooo....a trip to Walmart and $75 later I'm all set. I swear I better get a bfp or DH is likely to kill me for spending all of this money :haha:

On another note, I completely forgot to pick up my pictures. Aka the only non-TTC item I was getting!!!. :dohh:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Haha I always do that!! Never fails!!!


----------



## lune_miel

Hopin -Did you talk to your dr about taking the baby aspirin? I almost bought it on my TTC run to Target last week but I couldn't make up my mind if I should do it. It wasn't something I discussed w my Dr, only read that it can help/can't hurt.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yes she actually recommended it to me lune!!! She said recent studies have shown that it helps prevent early m/c?! But she said only take it AFTER you O :) so it's def safe! You should do it!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I think OH just wants a video game. That's his "daddy time" to relax and collect himself (that and smoking weed, but I'm not going to buy him that lol). Grateful, I may want to snag your "daddy book" idea would you mind? Personally, I think the first one is the cutest. May not be the most sentimental like you're looking for I tend to shoot for cuteness factors ;)


Okay, this may be a little weird. I obviously can't talk to anyone else about this but my girls though so I'm just gonna go for it. OH is a little frustrated sexually. His sex drive is like a 14 year old boy while mine is like a grandma's. He has his "alone time" every night before bed to keep himself sane (except of course the 1 night a week we DTD). Well he decided to get himself a little toy.. It came in the mail today lol. I knew he was getting it and never really agreed but it is what it is. It's a rubbery "mold" of Jenna Jameson's "hooha". My question is, is it wrong for me to be jealous of it?! I mean it's partially my fault for having such a weak sex drive. And it's just a rubber toy! I called it his mistress lol. Be honest though my feelings wont get hurt I swear!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna.....

I think I would be ok f DH bought that hooha only bc I have a vibrator and use it on my own so for me it's the same thing.

I think it's ok to be jealous....it's natural  it ain't nothing like the real thing ;)


----------



## ajd36

I agree Jenna... it's a completely normal process for him and natural feelings for you'

I heard from my friend that breast feeding has
just sucked the sex drive right out of her...

And I like my toys too hehe


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - Too funny that you totally forgot your pics! LOL! You were on a MISSION!! :rofl::rofl:

Jenna - Heck no I don't mind if you use the daddy book idea! Let me know which one you get!! And I think it's normal to feel jealous too..although..I'm SURE it is nothing like the real thing. If DH has such a strong sex drive, he does need a release, but I totally understand where your coming from. I think that would honestly bother me a little bit too. Try to just see it for what it is.....a rubbery MOLD. LOL Then you can just laugh about it rather then feel upset. :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

You're all right, thank you. I know it's silly to be jealous of a toy, especially when he only needs it because I won't have sex with him! :haha: It's just hard with Draven and my work schedule. Once or twice a week is enough for me but not for him. Thank you :) I try to make light of it by joking and calling it his mistress, but I couldn't help a little jealousy deep down. When it came in the mail it was painted pink to look real and even smelled all frilly like a girl! I was all "Wow, they really take this seriously!"


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna, you're normal to feel that way. Don't feel bad!!

P.S. I guarantee you they didn't mold her ACTUAL hooha. Else I couldn't imagine it would feel that good, as much as that thing has been through!! :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Well the hole was pretty tight... I imagine if they actually molded the real thing I could fit 2 fists in there (Oops, did I say that? Shame on me lol)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just popping in to see if Breaking it Allika have caved and tested this weekend?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hiya ladies

Nope...haven't tested yet....I feel out tho cd25 of 28 day cycle (normally)

Not feeling anything....except that I keep peeing but I wonder of its bc I've been drinking more...and just not noticed....


----------



## ajd36

It's very normal to not feel anything at all yet... baby dust your way!

I started to do just a little research on using injectable meds with IUI and it actually increases your chances of conceiving.... maybe I am ready to head in that direction since three oral medicated IUI's have all failed me.

things are getting better for me emotionally this week... one day at a time girls! Thanks for all your support :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Allika, I was checking out your temp chart and was excited to see another rise today! This could very well be your month!! 

When are you testing?!?!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Breaking, it's very common to not have any symptoms at all until around 6 weeks. I know I didn't, besides some cramping when AF was due that had convinced me 99% that she was coming. 

Allika, your chart does look great! I like it :thumbup:

ajd, what the heck is going on with that temp dip you had there? :haha: You must have been cold that morning! As for the injectables, there's so many crazy decisions to be made with all this. Just follow your heart and do what feels right <3


----------



## Allika

Finally at 10 DPO. Yes!!!! No symptoms but high temp! Since we're still in Dallas I think I will test tomorrow or run to the Cvs across the street and by some hahaha.

@adj: disagree with you on the injects ESP if you pay for them on your own. Here is why: you ovulated on oral meds before day 20. I went to injections earlier this year after I didn't ovulate on Femara until day 21. The difference between injects and oral is not existent as they don't let you do IUI with 4 eggs or more anyways...

I hate to say it and I know it sucks but I think you need to give the oral meds some more cycles. Remember the chances of pregnancy are only 20% each cycle. One of the next ones will be it!!! Maybe go the Hopin way, thicken your lining with raspberry leaf tea, do baby aspirin after ovulation....but don't fix sth that ain't broken. You did ovulate each time with good follicles!!!!!! Don't forget the cost for injections and the monitoring are much more intense then with orals. This will make your life more stressful and miserable. At least it did for me!

@TypeA: been thinking about you and hope you update us soon! 

@others: hello :)


----------



## luna_19

Breaking I didn't have any symptoms either. I was completely sure it wasn't my month ;)

Wow allika your chart is looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika & Breaking, proud of you both for holding out!!

TypeA, any updates from you hun? Thinking of you :flower:

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey loves. My DHs entire extended family is here this weekend so it's been crazy. We went to the dr yesterday. Clot is still there. But as days pass dr is getting more and more ok with it because apparently once the placenta takes over the clot will be forced to come out and I will pass it or it will reabsorb in my body. Not looking forward to that part but I do wish it would come out. Still not out of the dark but the baby is measuring a day ahead of gestational age heartbeat is 149. So all is well for now. 


Ajd- I'm a huge fan of injections but that's because clomid and femara didn't do anything. Heck, looking back I wish I would have gone straight to IVF. I think if you respond to clomid and femara and don't get prego you should be able to go to IVF. We were so scared about IVF but it's honestly the best decision we ever made. Not without drawbacks as I think about the other embie babies that are waiting for us and desperately want to use them all but I can't do anything about that right now and don't know what the future holds for us.


----------



## Grateful365

So glad to hear that the doctor is feeling better about it each day TypeA! Thanks for the update, and that sounds like a great heartbeat!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA that's WONDERFUL news!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

So much to consider and looking forward to discussing it with my RE next week. For now I'm just gathering some knowledge before going so I can understand more of what he's telling me if everything I hear isn't new to me.

As for my chart... I was on a business trip in San Diego and woke up 3hrs before my normal time. I was thinking about fudging it so the chart would be more accurate. My chart is gonna be seeing some changes all month though. Will be on vacation next week with readings, and them the big move June 27th to the new place without AC. I expect it to be all over.... good thing I'm only really temping to get an idea of what it looks like at the end of BFN


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika I can't wait for you to test!!! :)

TypeA I'm glad baby is still doing great. how far are you now? And have you gotten to take anymore pictures of baby in the US? How big does the clot look? And are you bleeding still with it?


----------



## ajd36

With that rise again today on Allika's chart I am so excited for her to test!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I just feel good about a lot of girls this month I can't wait for everyone's tests :)

I saw a quote today and thought it would be PERFECT for my BNB girls.
"A river cuts through rock not because of its power but because of its persistence."
Stay strong girls don't give up. You're all so wonderful <3


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone. Such a busy weekend!! Iam off to the doctors tmrw as it is CD7. I start Puregon and finish my fermera. Iam excited to see how many follies I have:)

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Allika

caved. BFN. bla


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...sorry Hun but aren't you only 11dpo ? 

I think that's early still...

No testing of me yet....very busy wknd!! Maybe tonight.

Ajd...here is my experience....clomid femera gave me good follies....injectables also gave me good follies (bit larger)

But still no luck.

What does this tell me......there is NO perfect answer. It's a trial and error...everyone is different. Talk to your dr and see what you feel you want to try....:hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I believe she's actually only 10dpo, which is still early. Didn't grateful have a bfn at 10dpo?


----------



## Jenna_KA

No wait, grateful waited.... SOMEONE had a bfn at 10dpo and ended up with a bfp. I can't recall who though.


----------



## ajd36

Looking at her chart again....Allika had a +OPK on Wed and Thurs, so probably didn't O until Friday....so Sunday would only be 9DPO.

Wait another few days dear and try again.....we all like the temp spikes so far! I even was looking at similar ones last night for BFP's and yours looks like theirs!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning sweet ladies! I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend <3

*Manda* Let us know how your follie check goes! Hope you have lots of them!

*Allika* Hang in there, hun! You are SO FAR from being out. :dust: to you!

*Breaking* So so proud of you for still not testing! Are you going to wait until tomorrow or do it today? 

*Jenna* I had a bfn at 9DPO and then I didn't test on 10DPO and then tested 11DPO and got my bfp back in November. Maybe that's what you're thinking of?!

*anmlz* Can't wait to hear about your RE appointment today!

*LDizzy* I'm so excited for your u/s this week!!!

*TypeA* When do you go back to the doc?

How is everyone else doing???

AFM, I had an odd experience with my opk this morning. Posted about it in my journal bc I knew it was going to be a long post. If you get a chance, go visit it and let me know your thoughts!


----------



## MandaC

am so excited!! I am really trying not to look to much into all this because every time before I have been heart broken. I was at the doctors this morning for my CD7 scan and I have a few follies at 9cm already!! I have never had that before and this cycle with my new line up meds is working great so far iam hoping my IUI happens this wknd. Last month it was CD25 with 2 follies but ended in a bfn so I hoping that with everything right on track regarding days and hormones as well that it will end in a bfp!! Very hopeful 

How is everyone else??


----------



## Beautifullei2

I have a question ladies..... What does it feel like to have a yeast infection? I can't remember the last time I had one so I was just wanting some input..to top off this discomfort I started spotting today :) sooooo bring on my next Ovulation lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all hope everyone is well.. 

Allika def not out.. :)

Breaking good job on not testing.. hope it ends with a nice bfp :)

Lei-YI's are annoying.. I get them a bit due to the progesterone increase with my suppositories and oral.. whenever I have had one they itch and you have even more discharge lol.. its quite gross.. some ppl notice an odd smell (I never have) and burning.. hope that helps

Hope everyone is well..


----------



## Beautifullei2

I haven't noticed any discharge other than then normal kind BUT yesterday it started itching then today the burning kicked in. I made an appointment with my doctor this afternoon so hopefully they can start me on some anitbiotics before it gets worse.. I think the last time I had one was when I was pregnant with DD.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, as you know I just had one. I mostly noticed ITCHING. It's awful!! I hope you're not getting one :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lei, as you know I just had one. I mostly noticed ITCHING. It's awful!! I hope you're not getting one :(

Yes it was driving me crazy yesterday.. I went & showered & called DH in the bathroom cause it was so uncomfortable.. He just looked at me like I was crazy! :haha:


----------



## typeA TTC

I have another appt tomorrow morning at 8am. The clot is still there and is large and in charge. I am not bleeding. I have had a little bit of brown discharge which is some of the clot coming out but not a lot. I wish the darn thing would just fall out. I'll send some pics after tomorrows appt of the baby and you'll be able to see the huge hematoma as well because it's right beside the baby. It's interesting to me that this clot has really made me not worry so much about every little symptom. After all the "oh boy this is it we are losing the baby" calls and talks, we just wait for each appt and take it as it comes. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## lilrojo

Lei I would say its prob a yeast infection.. hope you can get it cleared asap.. they suck.. I had never had one till I was preg with my son and all the extra progesterone.. now it seems im prone to them.. blah

TypeA hope tomorrow goes well.. praying for the clot to go away


----------



## typeA TTC

Lei- ask for diflucan and some refills. I'm very prone to them but that diflucan does the trick every time!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei honey I feel your pain! I was telling my DH that I just wanted to rip my V off and throw it away! :haha: it's just sooooo uncomfortable!

TypeA I cannot wait to see pics of your sweet little fighter bean!!! What time is your appt tomorrow?


----------



## Beautifullei2

thanks Ladies!! :flower: 

typea- I will ask for that, thanks :D & good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Everytime we talk about your baby I want to refer to it as a HIM! Hopefuly Boy!!! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Lei yup diflucan is amazing.. :) works straight away.. cept you cant take it in the first tri.. as its a category C drug.. I did with Bryce.. but I was fine.. but its not recommended.. though I know your not preggo.. lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

nope, no preggo here :winkwink: 

I can say I am happy to start my cycle almost 5 days early... Thats means Ill test around 4th of july! :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, Ooooh a 4th of July BFP how fun :) 

Hopin, it WAS you yes thank you for helping me with my brain fart lol I knew I wasn't crazy.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei, Ooooh a 4th of July BFP how fun :)
> 
> Hopin, it WAS you yes thank you for helping me with my brain fart lol I knew I wasn't crazy.

Im hoping its a great way to celebrate with fireworks :D


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Lei!! Should I change your test date to the 4th?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lets do it for the 7th because thats when AF is due... I will try & hold out for that day.. but we all know how that goes :blush:


----------



## Beautifullei2

So I just got done with my appointment & apparently I have a uti along with a YI. Wtf :( 

I start my antibiotics tonight


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies 

NOT having a good day at all....bfn last nite..sucks back to 630am appts and meds ugh.

Today...i learned a friend passed away...she's a mom of 3 under 12. I only saw her a few wks ago.

:(


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> NOT having a good day at all....bfn last nite..sucks back to 630am appts and meds ugh.
> 
> Today...i learned a friend passed away...she's a mom of 3 under 12. I only saw her a few wks ago.
> 
> :(

Oh iam so sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking, oh wow, I am so incredibly sorry to hear of your friend. Massive :hugs: to you. 

Sorry too for the bfn :(


----------



## LDizzy30

Breaking I'm so sorry on both accounts. Hugs from Oklahoma


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks everyone....I'm so sad for her family and kids . I'm sad bc I'm going to miss my friend.

The last time I saw her was a few weeks ago....I sat with her for 2 hrs at the hospital. I didn't know this at the time but that day she had been told that chemo failed and they could not do anything more. However...she was so happy to see me....we talked and talked...our convo got on to the topic of naturopathic medicine and Chinese medicine. 

It was then that I told her about my ttc journey..,,and my experience with Chinese medicine and about what I have been going through. Despite her own struggles...she told me don't worry it's going to happen I know it.

That was the last time I saw her.

Thanks again....I just need to talk about it....and I feel better to have you ladies listening.


----------



## ajd36

I'm so sorry Breaking, my heart goes out to both you and your DH and to the family of your friend.

Sending many many hugs and prayers your way


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. It is heartbreaking. I'm so glad that you got to have a nice talk with her though :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks everyone...

Had cramping last nite before bed and AF arrived this morning.

So, I guess it's back to medicated cycle and Dr sppts.

I have to say....that of course I'm disappointed but I don't feel as Crushed as other cycles when we r doing iui and meds.

I feel so much lighter and less stressed. I feel like I don't want to return to meds. But my follies don't grow to full size...and that's why I had a chemical.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You could always take another cycle off! 

Sorry the stupid :witch: got you!! She's got some nerve....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hey does anyone who temps a lot know why my chart doesn't show my BD days that I have logged on my phone? It shows temps and meds but not BD. The only time I see when I have BD'd is if I log into FF on my PC or look on my phone. Not a big deal it just is odd.


----------



## Beautifullei2

hopin - in the settings you can change what is shown to others.


----------



## lilrojo

Breaking first off I want to say so sorry to hear about your friend.. sending you all massive hugs.. esp her babies.. poor things... and boo to the witch


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Lei that worked :) You rock!

How are you feeling? I would imagine a UTI and YI are pretty unbearable together!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks Lei that worked :) You rock!
> 
> How are you feeling? I would imagine a UTI and YI are pretty unbearable together!!


Im okay considering the circumstances. AF flew in full force last night & these cramps are horrible :cry: DH rubbed my lower back until I fell asleep.



Breaking - Im so sorry for your loss hun! :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Lei - We'll be testing the same days! Praying for Fireworks!!! P.S. antibiotics make you get a YI because they destroy the good bacteria and allow the yeast to overgrow. So you may clear up the UTI then need to treat the YI. Or maybe with the Diflucan the meds will pack a punch against both!

Grateful - Only 2 months to go!!! :baby:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, UTI, YI, and AF all at once?! I am SOOO sorry! I wish I could bring you a little care package or something that's awful :/

I wonder how momof1 is doing. I miss her :cry:


----------



## typeA TTC

Breaking- I read your post last night and have been thinking about you ever since. I'm so sorry!

Lei- ugh...both?!? Yep I bet lune is right. Those antibiotics can do that!

AFM I'm doing ok! Went to the dr this morning and everything is status quo. Baby is still growing and that stupid clot is still there. It's being pushed out of the way though by the sac. So I'm hoping it goes away completely soon!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA, did you get a picture?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Lune* :happydance: :headspin: Wahoo!!! 
I actually got the YI at the same time as the UTI but the doctor said AF will help kick the YI out my system. FXed though. 

*TypeA*- Im glad the baby is continueing to grow :) Thats a great sign! Do they have you coming back in to follow up ? 

*Jenna*- I was thinking the same. I hope she is okay!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Great news, TypeA :) :) :) We need pictures of your sweet baby!


----------



## lilrojo

That is some awesome news TypeA... :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lmao!! Can we just take a moment to see how crazy my dog is?
On Sunday we went to church and came home to this picture below. She is SO NAUGHTY lmao! She always throws herself under the bus by having such a guilty face when we come home and I just know instantly she's done something bad :rofl:
Then later that afternoon we went to the park for a picnic with my sister and FIL and his kids. Kali fell in the lake (which is filled with fertilizer and poop and SUPER dirty) so she had to ride in the back. But she was SO wound up from the park that she couldn't stop playing. Her eyes are so crazy looking when she has that ball! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44xsjH8izxM&feature=youtu.be


Share silly pictures of your fur-babies! I love funny animals :)
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1370822432378.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Great news typeA. And thanks so much for your kind words!

So I think I'm going to return to IUI#3 which we took a break from after IUI #2.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Love the video Jenna :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha Jenna, what a character you have there!! <3

Lei, how are you feeling?

LDizzy, one more day until your u/s! Are you getting excited!? What time is your appt?

anmlz We never got an update on your RE appointment, how did that go?!

TypeA when do you go back again?

How is everyone else doing?!

AFM, I posted a temping question in my journal. All you temping experts please weigh in and let me know your thoughts!
I talked with momof1 last night/this morning. She said to tell you all that she love and misses you! She was supposed to have a gender scan last week but no luck during that, so she goes back Tuesday to find out.


----------



## Grateful365

Morning everyone! 

Jenna - That video made me laugh and I needed that this morning! What a cute furbaby you have!!!

Here is one of my big ol' furbaby that always makes me laugh....

https://youtu.be/HNbMkuekHMs

Sorry I don't know how to embed the video in this post....


----------



## lune_miel

Thanks for the update from Momof1, I was thinking about her and her journey. :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Good morning girls
I was just at the doctors this morning CD9 and I have 2 follies 1.0 & 1.1cm. Iam very excited and hoping that this is my month and everything from this point goes smoothly. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning my favorite ladies :hugs: :flower:

Well I am feeling way better than before, I think those antibiotics finally kicked in & AF is almost gone! :happydance:

Hopin- Im so glad you talked to momof1 & she is doing okay. 


So I have to share with you all that my mom has been planning her wedding for the past month or so. Well yesterday we went bridal gown shopping & she found the most gorgeous dress ever! As soon as she walked out the dressing room she looked so pretty and I started crying. She just turned 50 & I am just so happy that she has finally found someone that completes her other half.


----------



## anmlz86

Jenna-gotta love stinky dogs :)

Lei- that's awesome, yay for your mom and for getting rid of he hoohoo problems!

Manda- that's fantastic! Good luck this cycle!

Hopin- thanks for remembering me :) we absolutely love our new FS, totally is a no smoke blown up the bum personality which is amazing since our last one seemed to do just that. Found out IVF is going to be our way to go since both of us have infertility issues. We go in today for our financial meeting and talk to the coordinator Monday to see what cycle we are being put in. Had to laugh at the faces when asked what rose of metformin I was on, apparently that needs to be increased. 

Have a great hump day ladies!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

FX'd for you Manda!! :flower:

Awe, Lei, that's so sweet! Glad your momma found what she was looking for in someone! When is she gettng married?

anmlz So glad you like youre new FS! That's awesome! Keep us posted on when you're starting IVF, what an exciting journey!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*anmlz86* Thats great about your new FS. 

*Hopin*- The wedding is in September :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg Grateful lmao! That was the cutest thing ever! Haha I love him <3 I love furbabies they always have so much personality.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Meant to tell you ladies, my mom came over for our weekly date to watch the Bachelorette, and she really pissed me off! She asked me if we were back on with TTC ... and I said yes and explained to her that this was our last Clomid cycle and we'd probably do IUI after this, etc etc. She said the same dreaded lines we all hate hearing:

"Personally I think if you just stopped thinking so much about it, it would happen" -- FYI i did that. For 8 months before Clomid and the 2 months 'ntnp' we did. That did not work and this theory really pisses me off

AND

"If it's meant to be, it will be, end of story". Gee thanks, that makes me feel great. 

Some people just don't understand! And that is why I'm SO GRATEFUL to have you ladies in my corner!! <3 :hugs: :flower:


----------



## luna_19

ugh I hate it when people say that!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww hopin :hugs:

my mom told me the same thing which is why I really dont mention it to her anymore.. Their supposed to be our strength & instead shot us down. I totally know how you felt!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - I agree...I always got the "Well.....just don't worry about it so much."

Yeah right. Those words always came from people who already had children. LOL Easy to say when you know you can have kids!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Well I have a child and trust me, it's not any easier to hear!


----------



## lune_miel

HOPIN - I am sorry:flower: Would make me want to scream - what if I had cancer, should I just relax and let it resolve itself?!

My mom has been pretty good at knowing to just be supportive. She just tells me to not drink and eat well. And I quit smoking in Feb when I got my BFP. Then DH did in March, so fx'd our egg + sperm are healthy!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Blah I haaaaated that!! In my head I always thought "I tried that for 11 months before going to clomid. Clearly it didn't work."


Lune: I keep seeing people talk about "rainbow" babies. What does that mean? Or is it just something cute to say?


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Hopin I think its harder when you already have a child.. so annoying.. :hugs:

Rainbow babies are babies are miscarriages.. your rainbow after the storm.. :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awh, that's cute :) Thanks lilrojo. I kept seeing it everywhere and just never could figure it out!


----------



## ajd36

My ex kept telling me to relax and it would just happen... funny cuz I'm using donor sperm and IUI so how would it just happen if I didn't plan... I hate when people say that.

Btw, got some great news this week. A friend who has been trying for 5yrs is finally pregnant after IVF!!! She is someone who truly deserves this and has been trying so hard for so long now. We are so happy for her :)


----------



## Allika

I've been keeping quiet. @adj: so happy for your friend that is great news! @breaking: thinking of you and your friend's family and wishing you and them strength for the coming weeks!

AFM: had consult with RE again. He is against me taking metformin as I am not glucose intolerant. We also discussed IVF. He thinks we are great candidates for it but said we have time as my ovarian reserve looks great. He said at this point either continuing ovulation induction or IVF could be justified but it all depends on how long I can handle the emotions coming with it. DH and I agreed with him and have decided to give Femara and just Femara (that worked with our MC) one more chance. If it fails we will do IVF with single embryo transfer in August. 

We're looking into financing options right now as we're not sure if we want to spend the majority of our savings rather than getting a loan...anyone recommendation when it comes to IVF loans and such?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika there you are!!! I'm glad your going to give femara another try & also happy your RE is sticking behind yalls decision with IVF if the femara doesn't work. I think its great but i secretly dont think you will need the IVF :winkwink: 

Depending on where you live I know they offer loans or even a grant type thing for couples who are trying. I looked into it before with IUI but they only will do it for IVF patients. You can Google it online & it will give you the different options in your area.


----------



## LDizzy30

I had my u/s today instead, because I'll be babysitting tomorrow and don't want to take kids to a drs appt! 
Baby's heartbeat is at 166, measuring 8wks1day, and he said in two weeks I'll need to see a normal ob/gyn! I'm super excited about it but I really like my RE :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

For those of you who were around when Bio was here. She had her baby on Monday FYI. I found her journal a few weeks ago and have been lurking on it to see her baby be born.


On a side note, nothing to do with TTC, but everything to do with girl problems lol! I needed to buy a new swimsuit since all I have are regular bikinis but I don't DARE try and flaunt those with my new "mom body" all stretchy and yuck. But I didn't want to get one of those "mom suits" if you know what I mean
https://www.momfinds.com/files/2010/02/spanx_triangle_tankini.jpg
:dohh:

So I decided to go for a pin-up girl style suit, I just love 1950's styles! So I got stuck between two and got votes from friends on facebook (incliding Lei and Hopin) and this is what won!
https://www.amazon.com/Rockabilly-W...id=1371079515&sr=1-111&keywords=pin+up+bikini
I just LOVE it! I'm ordering it right now. But, while getting votes I asked my mom. She said get my favorite and next Thursday she'll buy the other one!
https://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Rock...id=1371079545&sr=1-180&keywords=pin+up+bikini

I'm so excited to be able to swim with out having to feel self conscious :)
What do you girls think??


----------



## anmlz86

Jenna- I absolute love those types of suits! Good pics!


----------



## Grateful365

So your gonna get both?! Thats awesome cuz I like them both. I like the 50's styles too!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Aww cute swimsuit.. I get that I just got a new one too.. lol Here is mine :)
 



Attached Files:







1261717_Purple_Passion.jpg
File size: 1.3 KB
Views: 31









bottoms.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## luna_19

those are super cute Jenna! I really like the second one. I might have to pick up something like that since we're going to be in Mexico in January....we'll see how ruined my body is by then :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

lilrojo: Lmao!!! I didn't see the picture of the top at first and I was thinking "What, no top?" :holly: :rofl: Super cute though i love the purple! So bright and pretty :)

luna: By the looks of you now I think you're going to be JUST FINE. You'll be one of the girls that I hate lol. Still looking FAB after having their baby! :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

lol... nope I don't think the ppl at the waterpark would appreciate that.. were headed on vacation in 15 days.. so I wanted something stretchy to grow with my growing belly.. and it will still work after.. :)


----------



## luna_19

I thought the same thing at first lilrojo :haha:

Oh Jenna I can only hope my body pops right back, I keep thinking Kari from Mythbusters and how she looks even better after having her baby


----------



## Grateful365

LOL!!!! I thought it was just the short to at first Jenna...I was like.....HU?? :haha:

I don't think I will need to be worrying about a swimsuit until next summer...thank goodness! It gets too cold to swim in Michigan in September and won't get warm enough to swim again until next June. So I got time!

I say whatever our stomach's look like after....it's WORTH every bit of it anyways.:flower:


----------



## MandaC

Hello....I am in tomorrow for my CD11 ultrasound. I am a little worried that my follies haven't grown. I have had some small little cramps so I am hoping that is a good sign.

What is new around here today??


----------



## Grateful365

MandaC said:


> Hello....I am in tomorrow for my CD11 ultrasound. I am a little worried that my follies haven't grown. I have has small little cramps so I am hoping that is a good sign.
> 
> What is new around here today??

FX'd for your ultrasound Manda!! Let us know!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

luna_19 said:


> I thought the same thing at first lilrojo :haha:
> 
> Oh Jenna I can only hope my body pops right back, I keep thinking Kari from Mythbusters and how she looks even better after having her baby

I hate girls like that!! :growlmad: :sad2: :devil: :hissy:


----------



## luna_19

Yeah but she gives me hope! I'm sure I'll hate her too in another 6 months or so :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lmao, I suck at giving gifts for special occasions. I can never EVER wait!! I did OH's shopping today for Father's Day and couldn't even wait an hour after I got home, let alone until Sunday :dohh: I was just so excited lol! I went through the trouble of hiding it telling myself "Just 3 days." then instantly told OH I couldn't wait any longer! He loved everything though and I'm actually pretty proud of it. :) I let him pick dinner for Sunday though then the following Tuesday he's going for a hike with our friend while I watch Draven for another belated Father's Day gift.


----------



## Grateful365

TGIF Ladies - Quiet today!

Jenna - LOL! I would be super excited too. I'm so glad that OH liked his gifts for his very first Father's Day. :flower:

AFM: I have been swamped at work the past few weeks. Getting ready to go on one last business trip before the baby arrives.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

So quiet here today...

Jenna - love the swimwear!!

AFM - CD4 scan today, got meds for IUI#3 femera and puregon. 

I was quite upset after my visit to the clinic this morning. Here is what happened...

On my file this cycle someone had written '??pre-ivf? '

So whwn I saw the u/s technician, she asked are you having IVF - and I said no. Then i saw the nurse...and she says ok so have you thought about ivf. ..and i said no (but in my head I'm thinking wtf..i haven't even talked to my RE about this)

Then as usual I saw the on call Dr to review my scan. He just said ok so iui #3..same protocol. And scratches off the words 'pre-ivf '...

I just got home feeling so stressed that I was being pushed into ivf and I'm not ready :-(


----------



## anmlz86

Grateful- have a good trip!! 

Breaking- I'm sorry that you felt that way, sometimes compassion is a rare item in a medical environment :( fingers crossed for third times the charm for you!!

AFM- just jumped into the IVF cycle feet first. Had cd3 bloodwork and an infectious disease panel drawn. Next Tuesday go in for fluid ultrasound and mock embryo transfer. Start BCPs and baby aspirin tonight. Whew! This is going to be interesting!

Hope everyone has a great Friday! Weather is supposed to be angry tomorrow so gotta enjoy the nice weather today :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Anmlz- I think you will love IVF. It's pretty quick when you look back on it. Please let me know if you have any questions. I'm here to help!

Breaking- sorry they did that to you! I had a girl come in once and ask if I was on CD3 when I had been stimming for 2 weeks already but follies were moving slow. I almost burst into tears. I asked never to have her again. And I didn't

AFM all is well. I email Jenna a pic of the baby from this morning. You can see the head, arm buds, and leg buds. It was crazy!! It's a 3D pic and the baby was positioned perfect for the pic! :). Hematoma is still there but getting thinner. Hoping it will be gone by week 10.


----------



## anmlz86

TypeA- thank you so much for offering, I will most definitely be taking you up on it :) glad to hear the hematoma is thinning, can't wait to see the picture! Did you have bravelle in your stim meds or another gonadotropin?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awhh, look at the little babyyy :) He's smiling! :wave: Such a little champ!
Is that the clot behind it?
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Aww what a cute lil bean!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hello sweet ladies!!!!

*Allika* I'm glad that you are having another go with Femara!! That's awesome! Are you starting that this cycle? And congrats on your 4 weeks of working out, that's fantastic! Still seeing results?
It's good to look into IVF, but I hope this round of Femara does the trick! FX'd fo you!

*LDizzy* So glad that everything looked wonderful with your little bean, how exciting! So you go back to your OB in 2 weeks then? Will you get another scan you think? I'm scan happy :haha:

*Manda* How did your u/s go today?! I hope those follies are huge by now :)

*Jenna* Awe, I hate waiting to give gifts too! Plus it is his first Father's day, so that's gotta be special!! What did you end up getting him? I knew you mentioned the video game and book right?

*Grateful* Where are you going for work? Sometimes it's nice to get away! Jimmy is going to be here SO SOON I just can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going by. Getting down to the end. How are you feeling?

*Breaking* Don't feel pressured to do IVF! That is a HUGE decision and not one to take lightly!!! I hope this IUI is it, lots and lots of :dust: your way dear.

*anmlz* Are you so excited about your IVF journey!? I am! I can't wait ot hear all of the steps and how they go for you. 

*TypeA* :yipee: :happydance: :dance: YAY for your bean! How precious it is!!!! So glad everything is going so well with your pregnancy! Woot woot. When do you go back?

Hope I didn't miss anyone, how is everyone doing?! Anybody got things going on that I didn't comment on?? I hope everyone is looking forward to a wonderful Father's Day weekend!


----------



## luna_19

Aw adorable typeA! :)

:hugs: breaking, I agree some people in the field seem to forget they're dealing with an actual person with feelings. Reminds me of the awesome conversation I had with the imaging place when booking my most recent ultrasound :dohh:


----------



## Grateful365

What an awesome pic of your sweet little bean TypeA - thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hello Everyone:)

I went in today for CD 11 follie scan and since Wed I have had 2 more follies grow. So in total I have 4!!!!!! The only one I have on the right is still 10mm so that hasn't grown in 2 days. Iam guessing that one is out. But I have 3 on the left 13,12,10mm so all of a sudden 2 grew out of no where. So my smallest one from wed grew 2mm so iam right on track. Lol iam really hoping this is a good sign and that the have a lot of targets. Twins would be nice too. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. :)

Jenna I never wait either and dh has been a father for almost 4 years.. lol its just too fun.. :)

TypeA love the pic of baby.. the 3d is so awesome at such an early stage.. :) You need a ticker ;)

AFM 14 week today.. Lemon :happydance:

14 week bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0926.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Rojo! Yay for your bump! It's barely there, you look great!! Happy 14 weeks!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Manda* Woot woot for your follies! FX'd!


----------



## Jenna_KA

lilrojo: I see a little bump!!! Looking fab!


OH currently has 2 video games that he hasn't played yet so I opted out of adding to the pile. Instead I got him 2 pairs of basketball shorts to wear to bed. He's been wearing mine that are small on him, but says it's better than sweatpants since the weather has been getting warm. Then I got him a really nice pocket knife that I heard him mention before. Got him a super cute card that took me forever to pick out. And last but not least, a book. Grateful, I know you wanted to know what book I ended up going with. I got him this one because it fit perfectly. We have Draven's room in monster theme so it fit that, plus OH and I are always talking about how I'm the nurturing parent and he's the playful one.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/142314774X

He loved it all :)


What's everyone else getting their OH's?


----------



## Grateful365

Manda - Horray for growing follies!!! FX'd for you!!!!

Lilrojo - You look fabulous and what a cute little bump you have!!!! Love it :flower:

Jenna - Good gifts!!! The book is so cute. I only got DH a book (since he thinks mother's day didn't count yet lol) but next year I will go all out I'm sure.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe, Jenna that was very thoughtful :) I'm sure he loves all of it! I'm kind of laughing at picturing him in your shorts :haha:

DS & I made a scrapbook for DH for Father's Day. I printed lots of pics of them together over the years and DS drew lots of pictures and wrote sweet little notes in it. It's really cute. Then from me I got him a pair of workout gloves, his were falling apart, and a $25 visa gift card - so he can just do whatever he wants with that :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna_KA said:


> Awhh, look at the little babyyy :) He's smiling! :wave: Such a little champ!
> Is that the clot behind it?

No. He's in his little sacthat will eventually become the placenta when it fuses with the gestational sac. The clot is outside of all thos sacs. Lol!


----------



## Allika

He? Are we assuming sth here? ;)


----------



## typeA TTC

Anmlz- I did menopur, follistim. To make the follies grow. I took Lupron to prevent ovulation and pregnyl for the trigger. I think that's all. It's really not bad...I was convinced it was going to be horrible and painful....it was uncomfortable but if I had to do it again I would. I stimmed for 12 days. So it was shorter than my other iui cycles. 

I am now on estrogen patches and progesterone shots. But all that will stop when I'm at 10 weeks. 


Hopin- I go back on Monday!


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika said:


> He? Are we assuming sth here? ;)

Haha! I am! And so is Jenna it looks like- lol. Not sure if I told you or not but about a week before I found out I was pregnant, a lady my mom prays with told her this was t and that I should go get a receiving blanket and be thankful everyday of my soon to e blessing. So I did. Then I found out I was pregnant. The same lady believes its a boy. So I'm going with her until an ultrasound tells me otherwise. We've been through so much with the hematoma though that I will be happy if it's a healthy baby!


----------



## Jenna_KA

typea, i'm predicting boy for sure :)

luna, still predicting girl.

lilrojo, yours is a little tough for me... for now i'm guessing boy.

grateful, i guessed yours right i thought boy from the beginning :)


hopin, that's so cute i love scrapbook things :) i wish i had the time to scrapbook, but i have a lot of fun doing Draven's baby book!


----------



## LDizzy30

Hey Jenna what do you think my little ones gonna be?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ah Dizzy I'm so sorry I forgot about you!! :( Shame on me...
I'm guessing boy :)


Hopin, I have an idea! How about we put all of our guesses on the front page of who's having what? Then when we find out we can see who was right. 

So far I'm guessing:
Dizzy - Boy
Luna - Girl
Momof1 - Although she's not around right now I think she's having a baby Girl
Lilrojo - Boy
TypeA - Boy

Who else wants to guess?


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm terrible at guessing games! But here goes nothing!
Luna-girl 
Type A- boy
Momofone- girl 
Lilrojo-girl
Me-probably boy cause I don't know what I'd do with a girl running around the house! :)


----------



## ajd36

My votes are in:
LDizzy - Girl
Luna - Boy
Momof1 - Girl
Rojo - Boy
TypeA - Girl


----------



## ajd36

I have an amazing story to share with you ladies!

I had a dream very early this morning about my friend in Minnesota who's wedding I was just in. In the dream I had just woken up with her and her husband and he was asking about her maybe being pregnant. She looked at me and we went over the dates and realized she was 2weeks late! I jumped up and told her that I had pregnancy tests (you girls know I do, hehe) and I ran to my place and grabbed two for her. Sure enough, the first one popped up with "Pregnant" and then the second one popped up with "Chance of Pregnancy 52%" ---god, I love how weird our minds work.

I woke up at 7am and wanted to text her right away but waited until 9am to text her about the dream I had just had and maybe wish her husband a Happy Father's Day.....she CALLED me immediately right back! SHE IS PREGNANT!! She had tested exactly 2hrs prior to my message and used 2 tests!!!!!!! AT the same time I was dreaming this, they were actually LIVING IT :) I know that her and I have always been really connected but this brought chills to both of us! I can't share the story with anyone else though because they are not telling people yet :D

Hope all the Fathers out there had a lovely day :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg you're psychic Ajd!!!!!! That's so crazy it gave me goosebumps! 

So far we all think Momof1 is having a girl :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning ladies! How's everyone doing? I trust we all had a fabulous weekend?!

*Ajd* That's an AMAZING story!! How wonderful! Be sure to let us know if you have dreams about any of us getting our bfps! Because there just might be something to that. Awesome!

*Luna* Excited for your appointment today! You'll get to hear the baby's heartbeat right? And then an u/s on Thursday? Woot! Let us know how it goes. 

*TypeA* Do we get another picture today of your sweet bean?

What else is going on with everyone?


----------



## Grateful365

Ajd - That gave me HUGE chills! Whoa! How can that be a coincidence?! 

Luna - good luck with your appointment today, so excited to hear about it!!


----------



## Grateful365

Oh...here are my guesses...

Ldizzy - Boy
Luna - Girl
Momof1 - Girl
Lilrojo - Girl
TypeA - Boy


----------



## typeA TTC

Ajd- wow!! I wish I had cool dreams like that! I dreamed about addressing Xmas cards last night?!?! 

Hopin- I'm not sure. If I. Get some good ones I'll pass them along. My apot isn't until 130 though. So it's late in the day. :(


----------



## luna_19

my appointment went well (it was first thing in the morning so no waiting! :) ) BP and pee test all fine, also blood test I had a few weeks ago (second part of the quad screen) was all good too. Baby's heart rate was 141 :cloud9:

oh and predictions! (which I'm horrible at :haha: )
Ldizzy - Boy
Luna - Girl
Momof1 - Girl
Lilrojo - Boy
TypeA - Girl

do I get to vote for myself? I really have no idea but I have had only one gender dream and it was girl so I guess I'll go with that ;)


----------



## MandaC

Hey. My IUI is on thurs or fri so I will getting a blood test July 4 or 5th my numbers r really good


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies!!

Hope you all had a great weekend. 

Mine was sooo busy. I an exhausted !!!

Ajd -. Wow your story is amazing...can't believe you dreamed it and you were right. how weird is that?!


----------



## ajd36

I have a feeling that we have a big one coming.... but haven't dreamt it yet!

The 10mon old baby we had on vacation this weekend woke up with chicken pox on Friday morning! He did great all weekend with them.... haven't learned the concept of itch an scratch yet :) Now let's just hope that vaccine I got before college works!

Ready for my RE apt tomorrow... will let you all know what the good doctor says.

I changed my temp from Sat morning to be close to Fridays. We drank all day Friday and I was severely hungover and dehydrated sat am when I finally took my temp after very poor sleeping. It took away my CD11 Ovulation and still has me almost there!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Luna* So glad your appointment went well!! That's awesome! And of course you get to vote on yourself. I'm terrible at that kind of stuff too but it's fun to play along anyway. We've got so many babies on the way, it's SO EXCITING!!

To all of you preggo ladies - do you plan to stick around BNB after having the baby?

*Manda* FX'd for you~

*Breaking* We had a really busy weekend too! I'm pretty tired myself. Feel like I'll be spending all week catching up on sleep and then we're going camping with a group of friends so that'll wear me out too!

*ajd* Here's to hoping you don't get the pox!! That would not be cool at all! Funny how the baby didn't seem bothered by it though. WIsh we could all be kids sometimes! 
I'm excited for your RE appt tomorrow too! Can't wait to hear about it.
Your temps are crazy girl~ Are you using opk's to confirm O?

*Lei* You're being quiet, how are you girlie?


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies. Had another appt today and the darn hematoma was still there. I am really wanting that thing to go away so I can enjoy this pregnancy but nope! So I think I have 3 more weeks of the damn thing potentially. I go back on Friday but I'm feeling very defeated today because there's nothing that anyone can do to help. :(. So I wait. On a positive note....baby is doing fine and eartbeat is good.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. been busy.. both my kids are sick.. 

Hmm stick on bnb probably every once in awhile as long as things don't get too crazy lol.. but as much as possible I will stay.. I have since my son was born.. and quite some time before that.. 

Guesses:
Luna-Boy
TypeA-Boy
LDizzy-Boy
Momof1-Girl
lilrojo-Hoping for a girl but thinking boy


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA so glad to hear that everything is doing well with the baby! That's FANTASTIC!!! You need to get a ticker so we can start calling you different fruits :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*rojo* I'm sorry the kiddos are sick :( No bueno!!! Hope they get better real soon! :hugs: and :flower: to them and you!


----------



## lilrojo

THanks hopin.. def tiring.. lol

oh and im not on the front page for my apt on thurs :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey hopin :) I'm still around. Some officers at work were looking up stuff they shouldn't have been & they cut off all internet at work so I have no way of getting on here unless I'm on my cell... In which I can't take into the jail cause its a felony & my signal lately has been horrible with sprint. I swear I'm about to cut it off & switch to another carrier. 

I'm gonna try & catch up tomorrow but I'm still here :) 

Oh & I'm about to enter my fertile time so hopefully dh & I can get in some bd sessions... Its been a bit hard since my step daughter is with her mom cause DD insists on sleeping with us. 

I hope everyone is doing good!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning!

*Lei* Thanks for checking in with us. That really sucks you don't have internet at work anymore! If I couldn't get on here at work you'd hardly hear from me either. I don't really like doing it on my phone, it's too small!

*ajd* Looking forward to hearing all about your RE appt today!

AFM, well I'm either 6DPO or 2DPO, so I'll either be testing on the 26th or the 30th. Who knows which one. So annoying!


----------



## lune_miel

I should O by Friday, I am just so paranoid about timing BD this week to catch that egg!! :spermy:

Yay for the TWW Hopin! :coffee:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, just be sure to BD every other day, you'll catch that egg I'm sure of it!! Have you not been temping? I don't know much about charts, but does it give the dotted line because you skipped a few days? Are you using opks?

Thanks! I'm excited to be in the TWW! I really hope this is it, for all of us. How wonderful would that be?!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## lune_miel

I tend to skip temping on the weekends so I can sleep in, and I had some drinks last night so I discard those days. But from today on I will do it religiously (as I'm close to O). 

We plan to BD Wed and Thurs. I said we could try tonight but I fear burning him out by the time it really counts!


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - So happy to hear baby is good!!!!! :flower:

Hopin - I will definately stick around - I couldn't leave you ladies, your the best! And I wouldn't miss seeing you get your BFPs!

Lei - How dare they take away your internet and BnB!!!! :dohh: 

Lilrojo - Sorry your kids are sick...hope they feel better soon! 

Lune - Don't stress, you'll catch the egg!


----------



## Grateful365

Ajd - Looking forward to hearing what your RE says tomorrow!!


----------



## ajd36

Lune: I hear ya on skipping some days here and there. My temps are never taken at the same time. Have fun with DH and catch that egg!

Rojo: poor little one is now on meds :( Hope everyone is feeling better very soon

Hopin: I'm with the other ladies and think you're 6dpo. So hard for a POAS-addict not to know when to test :hugs: Hit the dollar store sometime this week and don't feel guility for testing on either date. 

I finally got my crosshairs today and so i O'ed on Saturday (CD13) which makes much more sense to me. I'm 3dpo today, right with Hopin but not TTC this month. I did pee on just one O stick on Thurs morning and it was getting very dark, think the next one that night or Friday morning would have been positive. Since I'm not trying this month it was nice to just see how this whole temping thing works... with having to do IUI's the tempting is a few days behind and I must go by Opk only.... but I really want to see how the end of the month will look :)

My apt is in 5hrs and I have been thinking more and more about the injections. I've really warmed up to the idea of it.... I also have to see how much all of it will cost. Depending on how many US's ($125 ea) and cost of meds (??). Just some more things to think about


----------



## MandaC

Update!! Iam triggering tmrw and IUI Friday morning&#65533;&#65533; So excited iam feeling really good about it. 

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## ajd36

So exciting Manda!!! Time to be trigger happy and keeping our FX for you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Great Manda!! Exciting!

Ajd how did it go with the RE today?!


----------



## ajd36

RE Update:

We chatted for a little while the last four cycles to give him a better feel that what he was only able to read in my chart. After discussing many options and the risks of multiples we came up with a plan that you can add to the front page:

June 25th: HSG to see if my tubes are partially blocked, which he doesn't think I would be a likely candidate for but after not being able to conceive again he wants to rule it out.

CD2-6: Femara
CD7: start taking Menopur at 75IU, follow US to determine dose changes and trigger shot

He and I were both nervous about jumping straight to injectables with the response that I had to Clomid. We agreed that taking this bridging method (which I just happen to have read about last night) of Orals first followed by Low Dose injections might just work beautifully for me. The Femara gave me a nice count of only 2 follies last month and the the injections will help them mature into a great size follie. This slow approach to introducing my body to injections makes me much more comfortable with the whole process. I'm feeling really good about my visit and the fact that he really considered my wishes while making the plan.

Who has had an HSG? Does it hurt? Compared to an IUI?


----------



## anmlz86

ajd- glad you and your RE have an awesome plan in order! I have heard about some women being uncomfortable for their HSG, some would remedy that with taking Tylenol or something along those lines. Unfortunately my HSG was from hell :( The radiologist had a hard time keeping the catheter placed in my cervix and had a hard time injecting the dye. The fluid injected into the uterus is a viscous material because it is typically iodine infused, which makes it radio-opaque. The fact that my right tube is completely closed didn't help the pain factor. 
So overall, if both your tubes are fine and open, the HSG should just be uncomfortable, more uncomfortable than your typical IUI. Hope this helps!!


----------



## luna_19

I had a hsg and it was not a big deal. I'm assuming the process of putting the catheter in is similar to iui, for me I hardly felt it at all. The actual procedure was done very quickly, it just felt a bit uncomfortable when they start injecting the dye and I would classify it as very uncomfortable for the last 30 seconds or so. Afterwards I was a bit crampy for the rest of the day, this is due to the dye that goes up into your abdomen then just gets absorbed. I felt completely normal by the next day :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hsg isn't bad at all Hun! Goes pretty quick... I took ibuprofen about 30 minutes before my appt. So it would help with cramps. I spotted a bit after & had minor cramps the rest of the day but over all it was pretty tolerable. 

AFM: yes this no internet at work sucks cause its hard to catch up on my phone..... But also because I do half my work from the net so my supervisor is having to go through her boss .which then goes to their boss...then to their boss to get my clearance back so I can work. She was so mad that they did that & now I'm getting backed up on work but hopefully they resolve it soon. 

So I need to also vent. My best friend knew about my egg retrieval & knew I was getting paid for it.. Well last Wednesday she sent me a message asking me for 110 bucks which I thought was odd... Needless to say she borrowed the money from someone else cause j didn't get back with her in time.. Well then on Friday night she send me a text asking me to borrow 260 dollars... I was like wtf... So that night she asked to come over & talk to me in which she did. She wanted to money so she could get an "A". I didn't know what to tell her because she knows the struggles I'm going through with ttc & I thought it was so selfish & heartless to ask me for money so she can kill her baby :( she has two already & said shes not ready for a 3rd since her youngest is barely going to be 2 & she still lives with her mom. I'm SL frustrated with the situation & don't know how to express how I really feel cause I want to be there as a friend. At the same time .... How can I be there when she has the one thing I want & she wants to get rid of it. She hasn't even seen an Obgyn yet & she's going on 11 weeks. It truly upsets me & I needed to vent that out. Thanks for listening to my rambling ladies & sorry if some parts don't make sense... I'm on my cell & just typing my little thumbs as fast as the thoughts are running through my head.


----------



## luna_19

Oh lei I can t believe your friend would be so insensitive :( :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> RE Update:
> 
> We chatted for a little while the last four cycles to give him a better feel that what he was only able to read in my chart. After discussing many options and the risks of multiples we came up with a plan that you can add to the front page:
> 
> June 25th: HSG to see if my tubes are partially blocked, which he doesn't think I would be a likely candidate for but after not being able to conceive again he wants to rule it out.
> 
> CD2-6: Femara
> CD7: start taking Menopur at 75IU, follow US to determine dose changes and trigger shot
> 
> He and I were both nervous about jumping straight to injectables with the response that I had to Clomid. We agreed that taking this bridging method (which I just happen to have read about last night) of Orals first followed by Low Dose injections might just work beautifully for me. The Femara gave me a nice count of only 2 follies last month and the the injections will help them mature into a great size follie. This slow approach to introducing my body to injections makes me much more comfortable with the whole process. I'm feeling really good about my visit and the fact that he really considered my wishes while making the plan.
> 
> Who has had an HSG? Does it hurt? Compared to an IUI?

Hi Ajd...

I was reading up on the past few pages but read this and wanted to reply.

The med plan I'm in is what you are being given. I also get two follies with femera.

So my med protocol is...femera for 5 days and then on the 5th day I start 100iu of puregon injectable. I take it for 2 days and then on the third day I have a scan. And I get instructions to continue to take it with scans day by day. Also...idont take trigger bc I O on my own.

HSG...mine was no problem a bit like a pap but with more cramping. Take 2 advils before and you will be fine!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* I'm so glad your appointment went so well!!! And it sounds like you are on the right track with your new game plan. I put your HSG test on the front page. I'm really excited for you!!

*Lei* It makes me really upset to read your post. Is this the same friend that was drinking despite knowing she's pregnant? I remember being very disturbed hearing that. And now I'm even more upset for you that you have to deal with this! I know that it's not up to you and it's something that you want to support your friend on but on the same notion, I just don't think I could support this if I were you. I have a friend who had one, and I didn't write her off for it or anything but I just didn't say ANYTHING about it. It's tough.
That same friend, when I had the m/c back in Jan, she said she knew how I was feeling because she was sure it was similar to how she felt after she had her A! I was like... that is COMPLETELY different!! You CHOSE to kill your baby....! Anyway, I really feel for you and the position you're in. It's really not cool for her to put you in that spot.


----------



## anmlz86

I had my fluid ultrasound and mock embryo transfer yesterday which went flawlessly. Doc counted 21 follicles that we needed to get mature, i'm totally gonna feel like lei dis for her donoation cycle :p Was also rescheduled to meet with the cycle coordinator to go over everything the same office visit so I took the entire afternoon off from work. Had to wait an additional hour to meet with her only to be taken back to her office and told she didn't have anything ready to discuss... WTH! I had already rescheduled once since she had a crazy morning and didn't have anything ready only to waste my time making is wait to be told we had to take more time off work so she could be more prepared. On top of that, it's like speaking to a friggin brick wall with her, absolutely no compassion! We've loved everyone we have encountered in this clinic up until her... Bagh!

On another note, happy hump day everyone!


----------



## MandaC

I am triggering tonight!! I am pretty excited I really hope we get this one


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow Lei, that was REALLY insensitive of your friend. I wouldn't support her or give her the money if it were me. You'd think it'd be common sense to not go to the friend who's been trying for 2 years to have a baby so she could kill hers. I'd be really upset with her.
And Hopin, I agree with you although (thank GOD) I've never had to deal with the heartbreak of losing a baby that a MC and having an A would be very much different. Choosing to lose your baby and trying so hard to have one then losing it are very different feelings.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Agred Jenna!

Ladies, are you supposed to set your test date for exactly 14DPO? I used to set it for CD28 but my cycles are never really consistent and I want to have a test date because, well I'm going to do my BEST to stick to it!


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Lei, sorry to hear about your friend.. I wouldn't give her the money either.. how terribly insensitive.. :hugs: sometimes you need to be a good friend by staying away cuz your most important to you if that makes sense.. :)

A mc is nothing like an A.


----------



## lune_miel

Lei- So sorry you had to deal with such insensitivity to life. :hugs:

Hopin - I think you should test when AF is due/late...I will test around CD13...if I can hold out!...those sticks are spendy!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

They sure are Lune! I'm going to stick with 14DPO. That should give AF plenty of time to show up. But hopefully, she doesn't for any of us!! :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Your cycle length can vary depending on when you ovulate, but your the length of your LP (DPO) will always stay the same so you'll want to go by the DPO.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin - yes its the same one! 
I have been avoiding her as much as possible since Friday when she came over to talk.... I guess she wanted mine & our other friends advice. I thought she would get the hint cause I didn't say anything on Friday when we all sat down to talk. All I did was listen to her & our other best friend talk because I was In shock & disbelief. Well she called today at work apologizing to me for asking for the money then told me she went Saturday with her bf & he walked out the clinic so she didn't go through with it. Even though she apologized it still doesn't change my feelings about the whole situation & I explained that to her the best way I could. Then she turns around & says.... We I'm still thinking about it... After that I told her I was busy & hung up. It just really upsets me that she would even consider it... This is a huge gift that some women don't get to experience & I just wish she saw it that way. 

You ladies are amazing! Thank you for the advice & support! I would go crazy if I didn't have you all!


----------



## lune_miel

So when do you all get a pos opk?! I've been trying to test at 10:30 am then 5-6 pm but they are neg neg neg. Do you see it 2 days before O? I've been holding it for 4 hours and limiting water! :shrug::loo:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wait a sec, she was drinking knowing she was pregnant a while ago. How far along is she now?! That's so disturbing, it actually makes me a little sick. I'm sorry, Lei. I hope your friend does the right thing and chooses wisely like adoption. There's a family that would LOVE to have that baby.


----------



## Beautifullei2

She didn't drink but was joking the day she found out saying ..oh well I'm not that far along.. Blah blah blah! She is 10weeks I believe & still hasn't seen her Obgyn because she doesn't know what to do. She said when the "a" clinic did the ultra sound she felt nothing & wasn't excited to hear the heart beat or see the baby :( 

I know this sounds crazy but a part of me wants to tell her to let me adopt the baby if she can't do it! I want one so bad & I think its so unfair that women who actually want babies can't have them! It freaking sucks! :cry:


----------



## MandaC

Beautifullei2 said:


> She didn't drink but was joking the day she found out saying ..oh well I'm not that far along.. Blah blah blah! She is 10weeks I believe & still hasn't seen her Obgyn because she doesn't know what to do. She said when the "a" clinic did the ultra sound she felt nothing & wasn't excited to hear the heart beat or see the baby :(
> 
> I know this sounds crazy but a part of me wants to tell her to let me adopt the baby if she can't do it! I want one so bad & I think its so unfair that women who actually want babies can't have them! It freaking sucks! :cry:

Oh wow. I can't even imagen what went thru your head when she told u what the money was for:( I would be very hurt and angry.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Manda - I can't even begin to say what went through my head... I looked at DH & my eyes got watery. I think its best that I dstance myself from her cause its obvious she is only worried about her feelings.

On a brighter note.. It looks like a bunch of us will be testing around the same time! Fxed for lots of :bfp:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies! 

I'm at the clinic for my CD11 scan...we BD last night. ever since I started acu I will O as early as CD12. 

At my acu appt on Tuesday when my Dr took my pulse and checked my tongue (Chinese medicine procedure) she said that she is positive for me that my body is ready for pregnancy. She also said to remember that even in a perfectly healthy couple it takes time... 

How is everyone??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You're right, Breaking - even with women who have no fertility issues it can take several months. I'm glad your acu lady says you're ready for that bfp! We all know you deserve it!!! FX'd this is it for you!

*Lei* I know right!! Most of us test within 7 days of each other, which is just AWESOME!! I hope it's a VERY eventful week filled with BFP's! Only about a week and a half until we start. I'm feeling optimistic for all of us!

*rojo* I don't know if you'll be on here today since your poor little kiddos have been so sick :( I hope everyone is starting to feel a little better. If you get a chance, let us know how your appointment goes today!!

AFM, I'm excited, we are going camping this weekend with a group of friends, and a few kids & dogs. Love it! 

How about everyone else?


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies, 
I took my Ovidrel shot last night. Compared to last time I am feeling great. Last time I had the flu and it gave me horrible cramps and nausea. This time just mild cramps and I am pretty tired today. Otherwise I am good to go for tomorrow morning.

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, I would answer your question but we all know my experience with opk's has been less than pleasant and completely undependable!!!!
Have you gotten one yet?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

MAN this thread is quiet lately!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> MAN this thread is quiet lately!

HA!HA! I hear yea!

I am just waiting for my IUI tomorrow then I can start symptom spotting and sharing with all of you. lol 

I am really tired today though from my trigger shot:(


----------



## ajd36

Lune: I use the Opk every month and generally get a positive 24-36/48hrs after... depends on how frequently use test throughout the day. On days when I don't think it's close I'll do a once a day. As it gets closer I up it twice a day, using fmu and smu. when I'm just about there I will add another evening test if I can hold my urine that long. So I'm pretty good about catching the surge while its on the rise, so I get a little more time. If you're only testing once a day like some people recommend you're S
at a disadvantage of not knowing if the surge was rising or decling when you get your positive.

It makes a difference for me since I always have to do IUI's but for people who BD it shouldn't make a real difference 

Hope that helps :)


----------



## lune_miel

Breakin- Lots of :dust: to you, you are ready! You make Acu more and more enticing!
Manda- FX'd for you, too!

AFM - Well I am convinced my batch of IC OPKs are bad, or just too sketchy to rely on. I realized I totally screwed myself by not drinking fluids so I could do the opk test, so then I tried to drink tons of water with mucinex, then when it came time to BD I was still totally dry. Thank god for the preseed. But all this stressed me out which stressed DH out, we both really hate that we HAVE to BD on a specific day! We finally managed to BD so now I am trying to NOT obsess and stress out. Yeah, right. Might try again tonight for extra insurance but I don't want another lame attempt. Supposed to O tomorrow. :dohh:

Who is starting us off on rolling in the :bfp:s???!!! Hopin?!


----------



## never2late70

Lei: I meant to ask you when you started the whole donor cycle if you were going to do a shared cycle..But I totally forgot to ask, and I assume you didn't. Anyway at my clinic they offer whats called shared cycle. Where let's say you can't afford the whole IVF process (egg extraction and meds being the two most expensive parts) then a recipient pays for the entire cycle but you get to some of your eggs. Then you would just pay for the embryo diagnostics and transfer for yourself. I'm sure all clinics and guidelines are different, but its definitely something to look into. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Lei: Oh and do you get to know when and if they become pregnant? Our donor will get to know :)


----------



## luna_19

scan today went well, nothing exciting for once which was nice! 
Here's an adorable little foot
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0110.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I hope so *Lune*!! 

*Luna* How did I miss your scan?? :dohh: sorry love. LOVE your picture!! Look at that perfect foot!! <3 precious!! Thank you for sharing that. Warms my heart.


----------



## lilrojo

So my apt went well.. Nothing too exciting.. did my weight, lost 3lbs.. listened to the hb.. bp was good.. sent me to the lab to do bloodwork to check my thyroid and the iron levels as I have been sooo exhausted lately.. on an antibiotic myself for my cold.. so hope its the end of it.. 

Hopin my next apt for the front page is July 23rd Ultrasound and then apt with my dr right after.. :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

What a precious little foot!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks ladies...i hope we all have bfps soon!.

Luna... what an adorable pic..love the foot:)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Angie- no that clinic didn't offer that :( someone else on this thread mentioned it (I forgot who) & when I asked they said no. Originally they told me I would get to know if they got pregnant but apparently the couple wanted it completely anonymous so they didn't tell me. I would hope she did because she would have found out this week!


----------



## never2late70

Bummer about no shared cycle! You can always find out if she got pregnant. By law the clinic has to note it for their STATS and for SART :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I really want to know if they did or not


----------



## Beautifullei2

never2late70 said:


> Bummer about no shared cycle! You can always find out if she got pregnant. By law the clinic has to note it for their STATS and for SART :thumbup:

I didn't know that! I wonder how I would ask though... I guess I could call & talk to the coordinator & I'm sure she would tell Me.


----------



## never2late70

Beautifullei2 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Bummer about no shared cycle! You can always find out if she got pregnant. By law the clinic has to note it for their STATS and for SART :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't know that! I wonder how I would ask though... I guess I could call & talk to the coordinator & I'm sure she would tell Me.Click to expand...

Plus if you donate again they have to list your success and failures so recipients can choose their best options :)


----------



## MandaC

Good morning. 

Just had my IUI this morning. Iam actually still laying on the table. Lol gotta lay here for 20 mins. My numbers were great!!! 89million before wash and 126 million after wash. Mobility was great. My fingers r crossed and now we wait!! Iam happy I have atleast 2 weeks with no injections just progesterone. 

How is everyone else feeling??


----------



## lune_miel

I'm pretty sure I just O'd, too, we are going to have the longest TWW ever!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, call them today and ask! 
Manda, your numbers sound great!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda, FX'd for you!! 

Lune, happy TWW!! I'm only a few days ahead of you.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

One of my friends just told me she was pregnant with twins. I'm so jealous. I feel awful for being jealous!


----------



## ajd36

Manda, great numbers! Excited for everyone in the TWW

So..... I just woke up from a dream where someone I know, but I can't figure out who it is, is also having twins!!! Bring on the BFP's to this group!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi, I was hoping to join your group since you all seem so wonderful and supportive of each other! A little bit about me..33 years old married to my best friend and we have a wonderful 3 year old DD. We had no issues conceiving her and I had a good pregnancy. We started trying to conceive baby #2 when she was about 1.5 yrs. Back in Oct of this year, we finally went to a RE and discovered that I have decreased ovarian reserve (AMH 1.0) and my husband has only 2% normal sperm morph. We have done 3 IUI's with femara and ovidrel and just completed IVF in April. I did get pregnant after IVF but sadly ended in a miscarriage at about 5 weeks. We were devastated and decided to take some time off. 

Well, much to our surprise I took a HPT on Wed that showed a really faint positive.. I mean a real squinter! I got a blood test yesterday that shows my HGC is really low plus I have been cramping for the past week and the tiniest amount of brown CM when I wipe. I am so scared right now and just need some other ladies who know how I feel to talk to. 

I am just praying everything works out and we do not have a repeat of what happened in April.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome Ingodshands, and so so sorry for your loss :hugs: :flower: 
Do you mind sharing your betas? Are you giong in today for more bloods to see if they doubled?
I will be praying for you, I know how you're feeling. Thanks for joining us, this really is a great group of support for all of us TTC, pregnant, new and not so new moms. Don't know what I'd do without these ladies. 

Keep us posted on how you're feeling!! Remember that the number doesn't always mean anything, what's most important is that it is doubling. And spotting can be normal too. Think positive!! I'll do the same.


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks Hopin!! It means so much that you all understand since everyone around me seems to just think about getting pregnant and wham!

My last number was only at 8 so barely anything, but I am not even sure what DPO I am. I go back on Monday for more blood work. Going to just try and relax this weekend!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope everyone is doing well.. 

Cant wait to hear of some testers soon.. hope we have bfps all the way around.. :)

Ingodshand welcome to the group.. I will keep you in my prayers as well.. Early pregnancy is very scary..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone...

Manda...goodluck hun. we will be in the tww together!!

I just got a call my LH is surging...so i go in for IUI tomorrow. 

InGods..sorry for your loss...Welcome to the group. I hope your faint hpt gets darker :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TMI real quick ladies....I've been having a milky type discharge today. ANyone have that before?? I never have!


----------



## Kins

Hi all! Would love to join.

I am in my tww now I took ovidrel on Wednesday night. Although I'm really not too hopeful about this cycle because I slowly stimmed with menopur b/c we decided to just try timed intercourse and the slow stim didn't work to well

anyway I go to a repro endo and she didn't want me to have too many follies stimulated so my largest follie on Wednesday was 17.28 ugh she made me trigger. 

I haven't ready anywhere on he Internet that 17 works all I read is it should be 18. Anyone here at success stories with ovidrel with a folli at 17?

Bloodwork isn't till July 5th. I told myself if it doesn't work onto Ivf I go

I've been TTC for two years. It's wearing on me


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin I usually get that after O up until a few days before AF.

Well ladies I called to find out if she got pregnant & I still haven't heard back. I kind of feel like they won't either :( I just said I wanted to know if the couple was able to conceive because I do want to be a do not again in the future if I'm fortunate enough to have another couple select me but wanted to make sure my eggs worked the first go around. I'm trying to be positive & hope they do call back.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Manda...goodluck hun. we will be in the tww together!!
> 
> I just got a call my LH is surging...so i go in for IUI tomorrow.
> 
> InGods..sorry for your loss...Welcome to the group. I hope your faint hpt gets darker :)

Oh awesome:) good luck!! Let me know how it goes tmrw. 

InGodsHands......Welcome!! :winkwink:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ingodshands welcome sweetie! I'm sorry for you loss but think its great you conceived naturally :) I'll be praying for you Hun that this one is a sticky one!

Kinds welcome! I'm not to sure about the follie being a 17mm but usually they have you trigger 72 hours before iui or you O so it still has time to grow.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I hope they call you back I'm keeping my FX that they do.

Hopin, I think that's usually the left over from BD. I've had it before though absolutely.


Ugh, I'm so excited right now! OH and we were right by a bunch of jewelry stores so I thought why don't we go look at some engagement rings just so I can try on a few for fun and show him what I like since we've been talking about it a lot lately. First we went to Zales and they have a BEAUTIFUL collection called Celebration. The diamonds are just beautiful, you can see the sparkle a mile away but it's of course very pricey. Then we went to Kay and found some less sparkly also very beautiful but still about the same price. We were a little disappointed thinking maybe we'll just have to bite the bullet and buy something more expensive than we expected but I was still very happy knowing someday after we buy our house and settle in, I'll be getting that special ring. On our way out we passed a Jared and though "Okay, one more place." Omg, it must have been God calling to us I found THE ring! Half the price of the other ones and includes the wedding band, perfectly in our price range which means OH can buy it MUCH sooner than expected (hopefully within the next few months, nudge nudge to him...) And I just fell in love with this ring. It's perfect, it's so me. Unique, almost antique looking but still has a young touch to it. I seriously had to talk OH in to not buying it then and there lol!
I just had to share my excitement with you girls :)
I can't find the exact one online, but this one looks very similar!
https://www.jared.com/ProductDispla...rrorView&urlLangId=-1&langId=-1&storeId=10451

ingodshand, do you have a picture?! We love line spotting around here ;)


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks everyone for the sweet welcomes! 


Kins- I have been triggered at 17 before and the follies will grow before you have the IUI so it should be the perfect size!

Manda- Congrats on being in the TWW!!! Here's hoping for a sticky one

Lei- I am in complete shock that this month worked. The only thing we did different was to use preseed and I took baby aspirin after I thought that I o'd.

Jenna- Hopefully my pics just uploaded.. never done that before!:dohh:

I actually took another test this afternoon and the line is so much darker!! My DH was even surprised!:happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

The first one is from wed and the bottom from this afternoon
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130621_150109.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 15









IMG_20130621_145840.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna that ring is very pretty..... Mine has that antique type look along with a new hip look to it as well. Wahoooo so now WE have a wedding to plan Lol ;) awwww & Driven can be the little ring bearer !!! Yay!!!! Hahaha 



Ingodshands... I can't see it on the top one but the bottom one I can for sure see without even having to make the picture larger. Definitely looks like the start of your :bfp: wahoo!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Ingodshand: We love to analyze hpt&#8217;s here and there is clearly a line on that second test without any effort! Praying this one sticks for both of you! Preseed has brought this group our first baby with Jenna &#9786;

Lei: Keep at them, I agree that they should tell you. Do you have a Donor ID? One of us could call and ask your stats&#8230;.at least I can do that with my donor sperm

Jenna: such a beautiful ring, and what strength to not have him get it right then and there!!

Kins: my best friend was told to trigger at 16mm and she has a beautiful 10month old at home with her right now. Best of luck of girl, keeping my Fx for you guys.

Breaking: Yay to making it to the TWW!! I&#8217;m curious about your follies&#8230;.how many and what size did they get to? I&#8217;m excited as we are on the same meds this month.

Hopin: hope you have a wonderful time camping. I am camping for a week in August with my family back here and maybe doing another weekend away with some friends here new Lake Tahoe/Reno&#8230;love to get the fresh air &#9786;

Rojo: hope the kiddos are feeling better&#8230;.that pool of yours look like nice summer fun

Grateful, Dizzy, TypeA and Luna&#8230;how are all the growing babies doing? How are our mommies doing?

Allika: missing you girlie 

TWW Ladies: BEST OF LUCK 

AFM: almost done my move. I have just about everything in the new place and set up except for the large furniture that is going over on Thursday. Throwing one last pool party at the current place on my last day. As for baby making&#8230;..just enjoying taking this month off, its nice to just be waiting for AF and not worrying about testing.


----------



## Jenna_KA

ingodshand: I can't see it in the first one either but I can DEFINITELY see it in the second one!!! I hope you're testing again today.

Lei: Can I see yours???

ajd: believe me, It was SO hard to not just let him do it lol!! I was practically drooling over the thing. 


I wish I could have all you girls be my bridesmaids :(
Look at me, trying to plan my wedding already and he hasn't even bought the ring yet :dohh: :haha: It's hard being the MOH for my cousin and looking through all the bridal magazines for her. It's all just right in my face!

I had another dream last night that I had a BFP. Somehow I got pregnant by having my IUD AND by using condoms. And of COURSE in my dream I was taking pictures to post for you all hahaha! If only it were that easy to get pregnant with Draven :dohh:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna - love love the ring. My ring also has that antique touch but still young and totally me! 

Ajd..this is iui #3 so third time on this med protocol. Today I have a large leading follie at 2.2cm and then another just under 2cm and a third one slightly smaller but still good size. 

This been pretty typical for me on this med protocol usually 3 follies..1-2 leading in size. 

Can't wait to see how you do on yours. 

Ladies...you will laugh when I tell you where I am...I'm lying on the clinic bed with my feet in the stirrups waiting for the Dr for my iui... :haha:


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Jenna - love love the ring. My ring also has that antique touch but still young and totally me!
> 
> Ajd..this is iui #3 so third time on this med protocol. Today I have a large leading follie at 2.2cm and then another just under 2cm and a third one slightly smaller but still good size.
> 
> This been pretty typical for me on this med protocol usually 3 follies..1-2 leading in size.
> 
> Can't wait to see how you do on yours.
> 
> Ladies...you will laugh when I tell you where I am...I'm lying on the clinic bed with my feet in the stirrups waiting for the Dr for my iui... :haha:

Haha!! Breaking Dawn that is exactly what I did yesterday when I was writting my update. Pants off and feet in the stirrups waiting for my rest time to be over. Lol good luck!!! How are all your numbers??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...hahah ya I remember. 

Numbers were good...approx 30 million swimmers post wash and 90 % motility. DH did good. Lol

I have another iui tomorrow morning...

How were your numbers?


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...hahah ya I remember.
> 
> Numbers were good...approx 30 million swimmers post wash and 90 % motility. DH did good. Lol
> 
> I have another iui tomorrow morning...
> 
> How were your numbers?

That's awesome!!!!!!

My DH had 126 million post wash.


----------



## anmlz86

Awesome ring Jenna! My OH got my set from Etsy because he waned something different for me :) it's like a circle made of vining leaves.

For anyone who is on or will be on injections, my FS is putting me on different meds for the IVF so I have many extra vials of Bravelle if anyone is interested. Just let me know:)


----------



## Kins

Thanks for letting me join this thread. You guys just gave me hope with my follies. Haha

Good luck to all the 2ww ladies.

Aj- go back to the store and get those rings!!! Lol


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Ladies - miss you all! I'm out of town for work and trying to read as much as I can but staying really busy out here.

Jenna - GORGEOUS ring! I'm excited for you!!!!!

Everyone else - I will catch up soon!!

AFM: Kind of started coughing this morning....hope I'm not getting sick. :dohh:


----------



## Kins

Oops
I told the wrong person to go get the rings  Jenna go get them rings. Especially if oh is willing to now.

Not sure if I asked but did anyone ever do accupunture? I went for the first time this month and I love it.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I would, but I want him to do it with out me there so there's at least SOME element of surprise. I made it very clear to him that he can do it aaaaany time soon though ;)


----------



## ajd36

BNB changed on my iPhone and I don't think I like it


----------



## Jenna_KA

ajd36 said:


> BNB changed on my iPhone and I don't think I like it

It did that to me once with my android and I hated it. It changed back though.


----------



## Ingodshand

Morning everyone! Been enjoying a relaxing weekend at the NC shore! I did not take another test bc the line spotting was just stressing me out. Giving everything over to God and what is meant to be will happen. I have completely stopped spotting but the cramping continues so I am getting more excited.

Breakin- congrats on you iui numbers! Fx crossed!!!

Jenna- love the rings!!


----------



## Ingodshand

A pic from the restaurant view last night!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda..wow 126 mil that's awesome! How many days abstinence ?

We had iui again this morning... ..DHs count and motility were better,

Now we just wait.....for two weeks,

DH and I are going away in two weeks....so I have something to look forward too!!!


----------



## ajd36

That is great to hear Breakin, you need that!!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda..wow 126 mil that's awesome! How many days abstinence ?
> 
> We had iui again this morning... ..DHs count and motility were better,
> 
> Now we just wait.....for two weeks,
> 
> DH and I are going away in two weeks....so I have something to look forward too!!!

We triggered wed night so that was 2 days. IUI was Friday morning. We last did it the Tuesday night. 

Oh yea a vacation sounds awesome. Good luck!!!! Glad we r tww buddies.


----------



## luna_19

good luck to everyone in the tww! and welcome to the new people :)

I'm doing good, nothing much to complain about though I feel like my belly has gotten way bigger this past week :wacko:
here's my 20 week pic

I'm starting a new job tomorrow, hoping my soon to be giant belly doesn't cause any problems because I would really like to be able to work until the end of October. Have I mentioned that time is going by way too fast? I really can't believe I'm already half way there!


----------



## MandaC

luna_19 said:


> good luck to everyone in the tww! and welcome to the new people :)
> 
> I'm doing good, nothing much to complain about though I feel like my belly has gotten way bigger this past week :wacko:
> here's my 20 week pic
> View attachment 633829
> 
> I'm starting a new job tomorrow, hoping my soon to be giant belly doesn't cause any problems because I would really like to be able to work until the end of October. Have I mentioned that time is going by way too fast? I really can't believe I'm already half way there!

Yay for half way!!!!

Quick question ladies...TMI Warning!! Iam 2dpo and when I just went to the washroom I notice a big glob of that EWCM out of no where and I have been generally dry for the past 2 days except for today I have felt pretty wet then just now that egg white dc. Am I looking to much into things or could this mean something?? Just curious:)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Luna you're still so tiny you don't even look pregnant! I was DEFINITELY showing by the time I hit 20 weeks you're going to look so good lol!

MandaC, you're sure on your O date? If you're 100% on your O date, increased CM can be pregnancy. If not, I could be ovulation.


----------



## MandaC

Jenna_KA said:


> Luna you're still so tiny you don't even look pregnant! I was DEFINITELY showing by the time I hit 20 weeks you're going to look so good lol!
> 
> MandaC, you're sure on your O date? If you're 100% on your O date, increased CM can be pregnancy. If not, I could be ovulation.

Iam pretty sure of my Ovulation date. I had my IUI done Friday morning. Could it be a sign even at 2dpo. I don't wanna get my hopes up. Lol or read to much into every little symptom. 
Thank you:)


----------



## luna_19

I had lots of stretchy cm from right after o until around 10 weeks or so :)


----------



## ajd36

For those of you who also don't like the new iPhone version of BNB, there was a button at the bottom of the page where you could revert back to the desktop version! 

Manda, I'm not sure but I'm thinking its a little early for any symptoms yet but you never know


----------



## MandaC

luna_19 said:


> I had lots of stretchy cm from right after o until around 10 weeks or so :)

REALLY!?! Now iam really am wondering. Lol I hate what the tww does to you head. :)


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> For those of you who also don't like the new iPhone version of BNB, there was a button at the bottom of the page where you could revert back to the desktop version!
> 
> Manda, I'm not sure but I'm thinking its a little early for any symptoms yet but you never know

Lol iam sure it is too. Iam just curious tho cause I don't ever remember other cycles like this and I always got a bfn.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Tried soft cups for the first time & it was totally not cool having to stick that in me after bd. Ohhh the joys of TTC Lol


----------



## Ingodshand

Lei- We have been using soft cups too. Totally not sexy but they seem to have worked for us!!

For those who have or are pregnant- did you all experience really bad cramps early in your pregnancies? I have been having really bad cramps. I mean laying in the fetal position in bed. I do not get any spotting with the cramps so I think that is good?!?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...thx Hun! How are you?

Manda....hmm maybe I should have DH abstain longer. 1 day abstinence and he had 40mill post wash! Which was today with 95% motility.

I'm so glad to have a tww buddy....when will you test? Are you taking progesterone ?

I've got suppositories to start tomorrow ...fun..lol

Hmmm speaking of buddies....noticed I haven't seen Allika!?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ingodshands- I just went & grabbed some today. According to ff I'm in my fertile time but not sure if we missed the release of the egg being that today is cd14. Hopefully we didn't but if so there's always next month. 

How long do you ladies leave the soft cup in ?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ingodshand said:


> Lei- We have been using soft cups too. Totally not sexy but they seem to have worked for us!!
> 
> For those who have or are pregnant- did you all experience really bad cramps early in your pregnancies? I have been having really bad cramps. I mean laying in the fetal position in bed. I do not get any spotting with the cramps so I think that is good?!?

I had regular AF-like cramps early in my pregnancy, it's normal. You could also be having gas. As long as there's no bleeding I wouldn't worry.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ajd...thx Hun! How are you?
> 
> Manda....hmm maybe I should have DH abstain longer. 1 day abstinence and he had 40mill post wash! Which was today with 95% motility.
> 
> I'm so glad to have a tww buddy....when will you test? Are you taking progesterone ?
> 
> I've got suppositories to start tomorrow ...fun..lol
> 
> Hmmm speaking of buddies....noticed I haven't seen Allika!?

Hey:) iam taking suppositories as well. I started mine yesterday. Last time I used Ovidrel I was testing bfp until 10dpo so I will probably wait till after July 1 inless i have strong sympotoms. I go for Blood work on July 5 so we will see. What about you?


----------



## lune_miel

Lei - I like your breezy attitude :winkwink: I wish I had some of that.

And I just read a thread where women get a bfp from using softcups w/o bd just have him make a deposit then put it in. Might have to get some of those in times where there's too much pressure to bd. Crazy!

3dpo :coffee: was so worried my temps weren't going up when I should always O but I just need to relax!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. I feel like im quite behind.. had a busy weekend.. and the week will be about the same.. getting ready to go on vacation so been busy.. 

Good luck to those in the tww and those ttc.. cant wait for some testing times.. :)


----------



## anmlz86

Lilrojo- have a good time on vacation.

Kudos to all the softcup ladies! I've read about them, just don't know if i could do it :)

AFM- got my IVF calendar on Friday, games begin July 3rd. 

Anyone heard from TypeA either? Seems like we have a few ladies MIA.


----------



## lune_miel

I know that *Hopin *went camping, but I wonder if she held out from poas? :haha:


----------



## Kins

Lune I love your count down to testing! It fits right in for me. I'll have to keep watching it to know if my symptoms fit


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone...I have another TMI question....lol
I am taking Progesterone suppositories and have notice that ever since yesterday when I had that EWCM I have had soooo much creamy CM I mean to the point where I think AF is here. I also took them last month too and never had this much I barley notice anything at all. Is this how it is supposed to be while taking progesterone or could it be a sign...lol I am only 3dpo. I feel like I need to go buy panty liners, but its so strange like I said it was no where near like this last month.....:s

@ Breaking Dawn----How are u finding the Progesterone?? I am also really tired do you know if that is a SE of it?

I swore that this 2ww was going to be low key, and try not to think so much about my bfp but I am getting all these new symptoms it is now hard to think about other things.

How is everyone else feeling today??


----------



## anmlz86

MandaC- I know when I used the progesterone suppositories all the creamy white goo was from the excess progesterone. I never even chalked it up to CM because there was just so much of it. But yes, I strongly recommend using pantyliners with those suppositories, it can get pretty messy. 

Would be a pretty funny story on how to pee on a stick in the woods :p


----------



## MandaC

anmlz86 said:


> MandaC- I know when I used the progesterone suppositories all the creamy white goo was from the excess progesterone. I never even chalked it up to CM because there was just so much of it. But yes, I strongly recommend using pantyliners with those suppositories, it can get pretty messy.
> 
> Would be a pretty funny story on how to pee on a stick in the woods :p

Thankyou:) Its just so weird that this didn't happen last month but I will try not to get to excited...lol just incase. :wacko:


----------



## typeA TTC

Ingodshand said:


> Lei- We have been using soft cups too. Totally not sexy but they seem to have worked for us!!
> 
> For those who have or are pregnant- did you all experience really bad cramps early in your pregnancies? I have been having really bad cramps. I mean laying in the fetal position in bed. I do not get any spotting with the cramps so I think that is good?!?

I had cramps but not really bad cramps. I would mention it to the dr next time you are there. I had cramps but no bleeding and then I had bleeding with no cramps. So as long as you are not having them together I think you are ok. 

I remember googling whether cramps were normal when I was 5-6 weeks.


----------



## typeA TTC

anmlz86 said:


> Lilrojo- have a good time on vacation.
> 
> Kudos to all the softcup ladies! I've read about them, just don't know if i could do it :)
> 
> AFM- got my IVF calendar on Friday, games begin July 3rd.
> 
> Anyone heard from TypeA either? Seems like we have a few ladies MIA.

I'm sooo excited for you!! Can't wait for the IVF fun to begin!!! You will do great! So assuming you don't get OHSS, which you won't because you will drink lots of Gatorade and have a high sodium and protein diet before retreival (right?!??)....you should be doing transfer and beta either late July or early August!!! Cannot wait to follow your journey!!

I'm here, but haven't been on the site for a few days. All I do is work, sleep, dry heave, and see drs!!! I have an elevated antibody that could cause fetal heart block in the baby. I found out last week that that antibody (SSA) has gone way up since being pregnant. So now I'm concerned about the hematoma (which is still there) and fetal heart block. It may sound crazy but the more and more I see the baby and I really begins to look like a baby the more devastated I know I will be if something happens. Those with that antibody are also susceptible to late 1st or 2nd term losses. So I'm pretty nervous at this point. I wish that just one of these issues would go away but that may be wishful thinking. Just to give you an idea of my week...I had an OB appt today, fertility dr sono tomorrow, specialist appt re: heart block on Thursday. So I'm at the dr a lot!!

TMI- but to those that are or have been pregnant did your BMs change? Besides the dry heaving, that's really my only symptom. 

You guys ready for my cravings......FRUIT and DORITOS. I could literally eat fruit all day....this is a blessing because I can't stand to gain a ton of weight with this baby. 

I'll send pics of baby after tomorrows sono! Last time he was wiggling in the sono...it's a precious little fighter in there.


----------



## Jenna_KA

TypeA is there anything they can do about the anitbody and stuff? I'm not familiar with it. Wow, that's a lot of stress it sounds like. I'm very sorry. He really is a little fighter though and I believe he'll come out on top and fully baked! FX the hematoma is gone or at least smaller tomorrow. My BM's changed early in pregnancy also, that's normal. Mmmm and fruit! I ate a lot of that while I had morning sickness, it helped a lot. Especially pineapple :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TypeA...sorry that you are dealing with this scary stuff. But you're right...your bean is a tough little one ... :)

Manda...tiredness...boob pains pretty much any symptom can be due to that damn progesterone! So the clinic always tells me to come in 12 days for blood test. That would be friday july 5th. But I won't be in town....So...I may take an frer or go early haven't decided yet


----------



## anmlz86

TypeA- Thanks!! I&#8217;m so excited yet so nervous, ahh! Mostly nervous about the IM injections and egg retrieval. You make me giggle, right?!?! LOL I&#8217;m curious, if OHSS creates excessive fluid loss through vascular areas, how does a high sodium diet help prevent that? Doesn&#8217;t increased sodium increase liquid retention? Transfer will be last week of July, betas will be in August. If we get good embryos, we&#8217;ll be doing chromosomal genetic testing so it&#8217;ll be a day 5 transfer. 
Did you have any immunological testing done initially? Wow hun, hopefully everything gets figured out soon! I don&#8217;t know too much about that antibody, I&#8217;ve only heard of NK cells causing problems. Good luck with everything!
Ah cravings&#8230;I have those even without being pregnant. I joke with my boss that I&#8217;ll probably eat normally once I am pregnant.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies...just had an odd thing happened.

Advice from other IUI-ers pls.

I am 1-2 dpiui (back to back IUIs on sat and sun). I'm also taking progesterone supps.

TMI Alert!!!

Just now I went pee and wiped after ...then I felt discharge and I wiped again but this time I got a bunch of creamy discharge most likely the progesterone BUT when I wiped a third time there was more discharge and a dark brown/red clot...with a bit of bright red.

I've never had this before....could this be from my cervix? Maybe from the IUI catheter??

I know its waaaayyyyy to early for anything bfp related but wanted to ask bc it worried me a bit bc I've had 3 IUIs ( 6 total ) and never had this.


----------



## typeA TTC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ladies...just had an odd thing happened.
> 
> Advice from other IUI-ers pls.
> 
> I am 1-2 dpiui (back to back IUIs on sat and sun). I'm also taking progesterone supps.
> 
> TMI Alert!!!
> 
> Just now I went pee and wiped after ...then I felt discharge and I wiped again but this time I got a bunch of creamy discharge most likely the progesterone BUT when I wiped a third time there was more discharge and a dark brown/red clot...with a bit of bright red.
> 
> I've never had this before....could this be from my cervix? Maybe from the IUI catheter??
> 
> I know its waaaayyyyy to early for anything bfp related but wanted to ask bc it worried me a bit bc I've had 3 IUIs ( 6 total ) and never had this.


I bet the vag sups have irritated your cervix and that's the reason for the blood. But I would call the dr tomorrow and mention it and see if they are concerned. I do not think its anything to be worried about. I actually passed a clot while pregnant and freaked. We took a picture of it in the toilet and showed the dr. She said it was all ok. So I'm thinking its a little cervix irritation. Some people do spot on the progesterone so I would let them know but I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Type A.

I'm goi to see if there is more....if so then I will call the dr.

Also...it wasn't spotting ..ie not fresh blood. It was more like EWCM dark brown.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lilrojo

I know for myself (not IUI experience) but I would bleed from the progesterone.. they would hit my cervix so I switched to oral.. and it didn't happen again.. but I agree with type a to call and see what they say..


----------



## typeA TTC

anmlz86 said:


> TypeA- Thanks!! Im so excited yet so nervous, ahh! Mostly nervous about the IM injections and egg retrieval. You make me giggle, right?!?! LOL Im curious, if OHSS creates excessive fluid loss through vascular areas, how does a high sodium diet help prevent that? Doesnt increased sodium increase liquid retention? Transfer will be last week of July, betas will be in August. If we get good embryos, well be doing chromosomal genetic testing so itll be a day 5 transfer.
> Did you have any immunological testing done initially? Wow hun, hopefully everything gets figured out soon! I dont know too much about that antibody, Ive only heard of NK cells causing problems. Good luck with everything!
> Ah cravingsI have those even without being pregnant. I joke with my boss that Ill probably eat normally once I am pregnant.


This is a fabulous question. I believe I asked and they had an answer. I just don't remember! I did what I was told and no OHSS for me. 

Don't be nervous about the IM shots. I actually prefer them to the sups! And the egg retreival is nerve wracking but after its over you're like "that's it?!??" You'll do great

I actually found out about the SSA by accident. Dr was running some tests and found it. The heart block is the only issue with having it elevated. Otherwise it doesn't bother me. I don't believe they test for it unless you have full blown lupus or have recurrent miscarriages


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Rojo...

I haven't had any issues with prog the last three cycles, but I just popped another suppository in and will watch for anything odd.


----------



## ajd36

The OHSS happens with extra fluid ends up in other parts of your body than where it shouldn't be (called third spacing). To remove the excess fluid we give extra sodium because wherever sodium goes water will follow... so it will pull the fluid from the wrong areas and you'll pee it out :) 

I have spotted from the IUI because I have a very sensitive cervix (check out my FF, I think I'm on day 11 of spotting this month). They say brownish blood is old, so works with the cervix sat/sun IUI being irrated.

I wondered if Hopin might have POAS yet... I've been stalking her temps and she did record while camping.. they rose slightly again :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning sweet ladies!!! Man....a girl goes camping for one weekend and I have a NOVEL of posts to catch up on! You ladies have been busy!!

*Grateful & ajd* Let us know how your appointments go today!!

*Kins* Welcome!! :flower: :hugs: Thanks for joining us. Sounds like you've really been through it!! I think your follie size is great though, so keep your head up! FX'd this does the trick for you. Should I put you on the front page with a test date of 07/05, or do you plan on testing at home before then?

*Lei* I think it's uncool that the clinic won't tell you if they conceived or not. I'm sure it would be helpful to you to know if it's worth it to ever do it again. I'm going to go ahead and say that she did though :) I just have a feeling.
Also, I am WITH YOU on the softcups deal! That is SO UNCOMFORTABLE! I used them for my entire fertile period this cycle, and I actually kept mine in all night and took it out in the morning. It certainly wasn't a great experience but I'm hoping that paired with the preseed does the trick. It DOES take the sexy time out of sexy time though :haha:!!!

*Jenna* That ring is GORGEOUS!! Love it! Can't wait to hear alllllll about the day you get it! Awe! That's so exciting.

*Manda & Breaking* Happy TWW! FX'd for your sticky beans.

*ingodshands* I def see the line on your tests! Congrats to you on your BFP! Remind me again, have you gone in for bloods?

*Allika* Are you ok??

*ajd* I bet you are SO excited about your new place! It's kind of nice to start fresh isn't it?!

*Grateful* How was your trip? And when is your baby shower? I know I've asked this a thosand times. I also know I've asked a thousand times for this too but when are you doing maternity photos?
Also, I hope you're feeling better, and not getting sick! :flower:

*Breaking* That's exciting that you and DH are going away! Where are you guys going?

*Luna* You look fantastic! I can't believe you are halfway there either. That's insane. How is the new job treating you?

*Lune* You're saying people seriously have used softcups by having the DH deposit in it and then putting the softcup in, and got a bfp?! That's crazy!!!

*anmlz* Are you getting pumped about IVF?!

*lilrojo* Are you on vacation? I seem to have missed that.

*TypeA* Today is the sono right?! I can't wait to see your sweet fighter baby! I've been lifting you up in prayer! Keep taking care of yourself and everything will work out!

Everyone take a sec to review the front page and let me know if anything is missing for them! I think I might've missed a few things here and there the last week or so.

AFM, No, I did not poas in the woods but that is cracking me up :rofl: :haha:!!! I temped while I was camping though (which I was extremely proud of). I am 9DPO today, no symptoms to speak of. 
The only thing I have noticed is that I'm NOT spotting, which I normally spot for like a week before AF comes so that could be a good sign but def not anything solid enough to think this is a bfp cycle. Still planning on holding out until 14DPO, or Sunday, to test! We will see if I can make it that far :haha: Normally I would've already tested so I'm proud of my progress so far.
I did miss temping yesterday because I was at the hopsital at 3am with my sister who had her baby yesterday (posting in my journal about that shortly) so I didn't put anything in there, that's ok right?

I THINK I'm all caught up now, sorry for the HUGE post!!! Let me know how you're doing!


----------



## Ingodshand

Type A- I am so sorry that you are having to go through all of this stress so early in your pregnancy especially after all the stress of IVF. I will be praying for you and your little baby that everything works out perfect. I truly believe in miracles!

Hopin- Thanks! I am so excited and absolutely terrified. My first number was only an 8, but since I had an unmedicated cycle, I am not even sure what DPO I was. I was suppossed to go back yesterday for more bloodwork, but just decided to skip it. I am having constant cramping and I spot brown stuff sometimes when I wipe. However, I am so nauseous and my lower abdomen is really bloated so hoping that is a good sign! Just leaving it all up to the BIG guy for now and praying alot! I think it would have been hilarious to POAS in the woods!!!

Happy Tuesday to everyone else!!:happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

WHOA! I can't keep up with you ladies these days!

Thank goodness Hopin' summed up most everything in her post! I'd be lost right now!

TypeA - Praying for you and baby :hugs:

Allika - Where are you girl? We are missing you! Hope everything is OK

Hopin - Great job on not focusing on HPT's!!! I am so proud of you! :haha: I swear it is so much more relaxing that way...and since you don't know...you can stay hopeful and excited longer then if you keep taking them early and see BFN's.:winkwink: Good job on temping while camping too, that's impressive! Your temps looks really great.

InGodsHands - As your username states! Stay positive and I am praying for you and baby.

All the ladies I the 2WW - FX'd for every one of you!!! 

AFM: Work trip was good but totally exhausting. I'm so glad I made it through all the long hours and its over now. Baby shower is this Saturday. Also had some maternity pics taken 2 weeks ago...should be getting them in the next week or so. Time is still flying and baby's due date is only about 6 weeks away now. Wow. I STILL am not believing it.

Ok, gotta go check the front page now to see whats coming up!


----------



## Allika

Hola!
I was reading along silently! Hope you're all well!


----------



## luna_19

Glad you had a great weekend hopin :)
You can put me down for my next Dr appointment on July 15

I'm surprised people find the soft cups uncomfortable, I couldn't even feel them. I used a diva cup for AF for years which sits way lower so maybe I'm just used to sticking stuff up there :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, I am SOOO proud of you for holding out testing! You're doing great!! It will probably take a lot of stress out of the TWW. However, if you do happen to cave I'll be right here waiting to spot a line ;)


----------



## Grateful365

luna_19 said:


> Glad you had a great weekend hopin :)
> You can put me down for my next Dr appointment on July 15
> 
> I'm surprised people find the soft cups uncomfortable, I couldn't even feel them. I used a diva cup for AF for years which sits way lower so maybe I'm just used to sticking stuff up there :haha:

20 weeks already?! Wow!!!!! How did that happen?! LOL


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg lol I had to share this. I fed Draven carrots yesterday and had forgotten about it this morning when I changed his diaper. Scared the crap out of me! It looks just the same coming out as it did going in and I'm used to the thin yellow poo's from breastmilk. I thought something was terribly wrong until I remembered the carrots :dohh:


----------



## Grateful365

:rofl::rofl: That would be scary! LOL! 

Did he like the carrots I take it?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*godshands* Awesome!! Sometimes it's easier to just let go and let God! When do you have your first scan?

*Grateful* YAY for your baby shower!! Are you so excited?!?! I can't wait to hear about ALL of the great new stuff you get! Also I hope you end up being able to share some of your maternity photos with us!! 

*Luna* I wouldn't say they are uncomfortable at all. Once I have it in I don't even notice it. But it's really not sexy to put it in right after doing the deed :haha:

*Jenna* Bahahaha orange poop!! Nice.


----------



## Jenna_KA

He really liked the carrots. So far he's only had the baby rice cereal mixed with breastmilk, peas, and carrots. He didn't like the peas. He makes a silly yuck face. I've heard a lot of babies don't like the peas though. Oh, and I mashed up a banana and mixed it with some breastmilk too, he liked that :)

Hopin, I used the preseed on my BFP cycle and it was sooo not attractive putting it in right before BDing. We'd get all hot and heavy then "Hold on!" :dohh:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

YES Jenna!!! It's awful! But worth it if it gets that BFP right!!!?


----------



## luna_19

I love how the soft cups make so much noise, sounds like you're opening up a bag of potato chips after dtd :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Luna: LMAO!!!! Love the reference! :rofl:

Hopin: I would have danced on my head while wearing a tu-tu and singing the star spangled banner right after BDing if it meant getting my BFP. The things we do :)


----------



## lilrojo

Not gone yet.. :) we leave Friday.. for the weekend.. should be fun :)

Happy your all doing well..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ajd, Grateful, did you have your appointments?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Luna I thought the same thing!!!! Dh said it looked lke a giant condom :rofl: Hahah!!!! Then I had to pee & dh goes "is it gonna get stuck in you" ...I had to remind him that I pee'd from a different area lmao... Men :haha: 

Typea- praying for you & baby Hun :hugs:

Hopin*- glad the camping trip went well & you held out from poas ;)


----------



## ajd36

I'm waiting to get called in now.... but TMI alert: my spotting got a little heavier last night and today with what appears to be some big pieces of dark red lining. My cramping is pretty intense eventhough I've been taking ibuprofen every 6hrd for 3 doses straight now. It feels like AF is here... but 6 days early... which is funny because FF tried to tell me I O'ed on CD11 but I thought that was wrong.. maybe it wasn't

This is my first cycle in 5mons without the progesterone supps and the first mon I've spotted since Jan. It's scary to spot for so long and have no real answer from my docs so far as to why... especially with having no luck for pregnancy either. 

I'm emotionally charged right now from PMS... everything makes me cry!!!!' Emotions on steroids one might say

I'll update when I know more about my test. I also got my iron checked today, see how that looks


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hoping ....welcome back, glad to hear you had a great camping trip!! Fx for your,

Allika....Hun hope you're ok!!

Grateful...wow 6 more weeks!!!! Time went by soo fast!!

Ajd...hope you get your results soon...let us knw what happens!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!! 

AFM ....in the tww now and so far no more dark brown discharge....it was only that one time so I think it was the IUI procedure !


----------



## typeA TTC

Ajd- how did it go?


----------



## ajd36

Everything is clear and in great working order!! The test took 5mins and when it was done they said they wished all the tests were easy like that :) I had it done at another hospital I don't go to but when I walked in one of the NP's from my RE clinic was there so it was so nice to see a familiar face :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...that's great news everything is clear :dance:

And I'm so happy to hear the procedure was quick and easy!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay ajd!! So gald it went well!

So I had the poas itch this morning, but held off. My method to NOT testing is to pee FIRST THING in the morning so that I've wasted my fmu and in my head that means I have to wait until at least the next day to test :haha: whatever works!!!

*Grateful* How many DPO were you when you finally tested on your bfp cycle? Sunday seems like eons away!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think I have talked myself into testing tomorrow. :haha: I'm dying ladies!!!! Help me hold off!!!

*Grateful, TypeA* Didn't you both have appointments yesterday? How did they go?


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yay ajd!! So gald it went well!
> 
> So I had the poas itch this morning, but held off. My method to NOT testing is to pee FIRST THING in the morning so that I've wasted my fmu and in my head that means I have to wait until at least the next day to test :haha: whatever works!!!
> 
> *Grateful* How many DPO were you when you finally tested on your bfp cycle? Sunday seems like eons away!

Good job Hopin! :happydance: I didn't test until CD 30. Which was 15 DPO for me. It was the day of my expected AF.

Come on......you CAN DO IT! I'm keeping the faith that your going to hold out a few more days. Try to make it until...13 DPO! Just pretend that testing is no option.


----------



## Grateful365

Ajd - Glad everything is clear! Yeay!!!!!! :happydance: How are you feeling today?

TypeA - How was your appointment?

AFM: Monthly check-up went OK (thanks for thinking of me ladies :hugs:). I will be going every week now due to some decrease in movement so that the doctor can monitor. I posted more details about it in my journal if anyone is interested.


----------



## Allika

Hi Ladies,

my apologies for being so quiet in the last weeks. I had a period of doubtfulness and wasnt sure if the way we are pursueing treatment is right.

I also met with a neighbor who suffered from infertility as well as a counselor to see if that would help me. The neighbor did, the counselor was a waste of time.

My husband convinced me to give just Femara (no injections) one last shot before pursueing IVF. First I was upset, now I am glad that he did not immediately jump to a "let's go for it" mentality.

Today is CD 14 of my "just Femara" cycle, I have one 23mm Follie on my left and a LH Surge. So, its O-Day today or tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* Thank you :hugs: I needed that!! I think I was trying to talk myself into testing Friday because, if it just so happens to be a BFP, then I won't be able to do bloods until Monday because of the weekend if I test on Sunday. So I think instead of testing Friday I'll just test Monday! Only 5 days, I know I can do this! And I'm just going to keep hoping and PRAYING that AF doesn't show her UGLY, GROSS face.
I think another reason I want to test early is that we don't have anything else going on this week in our thread lol so it'd at least provide some entertainment :rofl:

*Allika* THERE YOU ARE!!! I don't blame you at all for taking the time you need to figure out where your heart is with this whole process. We all need to take a few steps back from time to time and just consider what direction we want to go in. IVF is a HUGE decision, so it is definitely something to take very seriously and spend time thinking about it.
I was stalking your chart yesterday and noticed that you took the Femara. Was going to keep watching your temps for O but good to know you're surging! And that follie sounds WONDERFUL!!!! Would you like for me to put a test date down for you?!!
I'm really glad you found what you needed by talking with your neighbor. Sometimes all it takes is someone who UNDERSTANDS what we're going through to make us feel better about things. :hugs: to you Allika, I'm really glad you're back.


----------



## Allika

Hi Hopin! I am doing it yours and Grateful's way this time. Sick and tired of seeing BFNs. Put me down for tomorrow in 2 weeks. so July 11th!


----------



## Grateful365

I'm glad you back too Allika :hugs: and glad you and DH have had some time to come up with a plan you both feel good about.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Just run to the bathroom and go pee the second you open your eyes with out even THINKING about it! That's what I used to do to stop myself from testing early :) It works great. Just pretend you're in the beginning of your TWW and it wont even work if you do it early.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Here is TypeA's little bean at 9 weeks 6 days! He looks like a real baby now omg!! <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 This is so sweet!!! TypeA your little baby looks like a BABY now!!! 

Thanks for posting Jenna!


----------



## Allika

@TypeA: gorgeous! Thinking of you and hoping these early doctor visits and stress scenarios will ease out over time!


----------



## typeA TTC

Thanks everyone. Appointment went good yesterday. Baby was moving and grooving!! Clot is looking better! So all good news.


----------



## Grateful365

What a beautiful little baby! Awesome pic!!!!!! So happy TypeA!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:yipee: on the appointment!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh good I'm so glad the clot is finally starting to improve! Hooray!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay so happy for you typea


----------



## lune_miel

Amazing picture and wonderful news on the clot.

I've thought about testing early on Tues as it is DH's bday...I will hold out until after Hopin since she is first!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* No need to wait on me!! I'm still a poas-aholic so if anyone wants to test befor eme DO IT to feed my need!! 

In all seriousness you will be 11 DPO right?! Very possible to get a BFP for DH's bday, that would be so special!


----------



## luna_19

adorable pic typeA :)


----------



## anmlz86

Awesome pic TypeA! That's so exciting! And even better news the clot situation is getting better. Fingers crossed things keep getting better!

Hopin- way to go for holding out on POAS-ing! May the force be with you lol

AFM- was just told meds were getting called in today so I'm ready with my fiancee's card number. As crazy as it may sound I think I'll be like a kid on Christmas when those meds hit my doorstep. I'm excited yet i don't think it's all slap me in the face just yet. Continually trying to take a day at a time but it's getting kinda hard for me not to plan for the future. 

Good luck for everyone! Happy hump day!


----------



## LDizzy30

Sorry I've been so quiet on here. just taking care of the insurance stuff on the rental house that we have that was messed up by the tornado. Finally going to fix the roof and fence for the tenants. 
Type A glad to hear clot is getting better & adorable baby picture!
Allika & hopin (and everyone else that's waiting!)- I'm glad you're holding off! The way that I would hold off is to not by any tests until the day before the witch! 
Grateful- my son gave me a little scare when he stopped moving as much. But my doctor gave me grape juice and peanut butter crackers at every appointment and that seemed to make him happy. :) 
All the other wonderful ladies- take care of yourselves and good luck in your ttc journeys!!
AFM-im having all day fatigue mixed with prenatal pills that make me nauseous I kind of suck to be around. But I've been reading that it might go away in the second trimester. Fxed!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin ... wait don't test you can do it!!! think of it this way wouldn't you wait and see a dark strong line...rather then a light maybe questionable line? (or that's what I tell myself.. lol)

Grateful..its probably getting tight in thier for the bean...

Allika...I'm so glad your back in was worried about you. I know exactly what going through. I'm on iui #3, do I keep trying IUIS after 3 of them and even 5 medicated BD cycles before??? Do we do IVF? It's stressful!

Type A what an adorable little bean :)

AFM... I'm feeling blah lately. 2 ppl that got married when I did had thier 1st babies. 2 more ppl that started trying after me for thier 2nd baby are finding out the sex this week. 

I just feel so left behind...and that makes this cycle even harder. If iui #3 fails...now what!?

Sorry to be a downer ladies...


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone

Haha I thought I lost you all...I must have deleted the thread cause I couldn't find it anywhere and had no idea what happened. But I found it finally!!! Thank goodness. lol

AFM: I am 5dpo today and I have some slight cramping. I was in the shower this morning and was shaving my legs and when I stood up I was dizzy (doesn't normally happen). I am really trying to not obsess over everything but its so hard.
I am also pretty tired but my 4 yr was sick the night before last and was up every 30 mins all night long. I slept last night ok bed at 1130 and my 2 yr old woke me up at 7 so I did get 7.5 hours but I am really tired today so I dunno if it is just built up from 2 nights ago not sleeping or if it could mean something else!!! 
Anyways that is my update.

How is everyone else feeling today??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda....it's true... So hard not to obsess

I'm not feeling anything! Just a couple days behind you....3-4dpiui.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin, I have a proposition for you ;) My boobies are KILLING me from weaning. I haven't pumped in 2 days but I'm trying not to pump at all now so I can get over this hump so my milk stops coming in. If you test, I get to pump. Which would be great in the moment, but not in the long run. Don't let me down girl, its just a few days we can do this!


----------



## ajd36

Oh I like this plan!!! Who is our next official tester? Is it Hopin?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yes ma'am it is :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* That, my friend, is a deal! :) I didn't test this morning even though I swear throughout the entire night there was a tiny person screaming in my ear over and over again:

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

So I'm pretty proud of myself for NOT doing it! :) 

Are you just soooo uncomfortable? I remember when I stopped breast feeding DS, it was SO painful trying to stop. My breasts were in so much pain, it was awful :( I feel for you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LDizzy* I'm sorry you're having a rough go at it. Have you thought of switching your prenatals to see if a different kind wouldn't make you feel sickly?

*Manda & Breaking* It's important to listen to your body! If you're not normally that tired of you don't get dizzy normally then you should take that into consideration, IMO! :)


----------



## Grateful365

Morning ladies!

Jenna - Great plan!! I love it!! I hope your :holly: feel better soon!!! I'm going to need tips on this stuff....

Manda and Breaking - Symptom spotting is very hard to not do. you just can't help it when something seems different than usual! I was indeed VERY sleepy the couple days right before my +HPT. I had a bit of a stuffy nose as well which was unusual for me. Fx'd for you!

Hopin - So proud of you!!!! That voice telling you to test and you still resisted! Dark line or bust! Let's hope that witch's broom is broke...

Ldizzy - Sorry your having problems with your pre-natals making you sick. Have you asked you doctor if there is anything you can do? Hope you get all your rental property stuff wrapped up, I'm sure its been a pain for you, especially when not feeling so well. :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopin, I have a proposition for you ;) My boobies are KILLING me from weaning. I haven't pumped in 2 days but I'm trying not to pump at all now so I can get over this hump so my milk stops coming in. If you test, I get to pump. Which would be great in the moment, but not in the long run. Don't let me down girl, its just a few days we can do this!

Hey if you put cabbage onto your boobs (bare skin) it helps to dry up all your milk fast. It really works I have been told and less painful. I stopped cold turkey to and it was more painful then my C-section. lol
Hope u are feeling better soon.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I tried the cabbage thing and maybe I did it wrong but it didn't seem to help me!! Maybe it did dry them up faster and I just didn't realize it though.
Talk about pain :(


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *LDizzy* I'm sorry you're having a rough go at it. Have you thought of switching your prenatals to see if a different kind wouldn't make you feel sickly?
> 
> *Manda & Breaking* It's important to listen to your body! If you're not normally that tired of you don't get dizzy normally then you should take that into consideration, IMO! :)

Thank you. I just hoping I am not making up symptoms cause I want to be pregnant so bad you know. I am still tired today not overly but definitely tired.

How many dpo are you now?? I am trying to hold out testing my trigger out. Good for you that u are able to push yourself and not test even tho it is soooo hard not too. heehee:thumbup:


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> I tried the cabbage thing and maybe I did it wrong but it didn't seem to help me!! Maybe it did dry them up faster and I just didn't realize it though.
> Talk about pain :(

I never did it myself but I think you have to keep changing it so the cabbage doesn't get to wilted. :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SO, this is not related to TTC but have any of you done Zumba? I just did my first class Tuesday becuase I'm tired of our home gym, it's really hard for me to get motivated to work out at home. 
ANywho I am LOVING Zumba. I go again tonight and Saturday! Tonight I am going by myself but Saturday I'm going with a group of girlfriends. It's sooo so much fun! AND a GREAT workout. At times you don't even feel like you're working out!


----------



## Ingodshand

So I am so sad as I write this to you all, but we lost the baby yesterday. I started bleeding Tuesday night with such awful cramps. They seem to have subsided so I am finally not in pain anymore, but my heart is just broken. I know it is for the best, but it is just so unfair and I am so tired of stupid (though well-meaning people) telling me that it will happen, just relax, you are only 33, etc. We are going to meet with our RE on July 9th to see what she says and what a good next step would be. I am also thinking of taking a leave of abscense from my job and just enjoying my life for once!!

Thank you for listening to me as I know you all understand.


----------



## MandaC

Ingodshand said:


> So I am so sad as I write this to you all, but we lost the baby yesterday. I started bleeding Tuesday night with such awful cramps. They seem to have subsided so I am finally not in pain anymore, but my heart is just broken. I know it is for the best, but it is just so unfair and I am so tired of stupid (though well-meaning people) telling me that it will happen, just relax, you are only 33, etc. We are going to meet with our RE on July 9th to see what she says and what a good next step would be. I am also thinking of taking a leave of abscense from my job and just enjoying my life for once!!
> 
> Thank you for listening to me as I know you all understand.

Oh I am so sorry to hear that... :( I know how tough it is to listen to everyone say things like that. They have no idea how it feels not being able to have a baby. I will be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

InGodsHands - I am so saddened to hear this news. I will be praying for you and your DH. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So sorry godshands :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Allika

@Ingodshand: I am so very sorry. This is very hard and it hurts to see your body pass something, your heart so desperately wanted. 

I think its a good idea to take some time off of work if its possible for you and your family. I took a month of at my old job and actually looked for a new job. I just needed some time to clear my head!

The one thing that has helped me over time was to try to remember that this Miscarriage or the struggle to conceive in general is not the full picture. Its one little puzzle piece of the whole picture and when the whole picture comes together (in years from now). you will need that piece to see the greater good. I hope that makes somewhat sense...


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry ingodshand :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Seriously guys.... I want to test SO BAD. And that is all.


----------



## anmlz86

Don't do it!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Seriously guys.... I want to test SO BAD. And that is all.

How many dpo are u?? I have forgotten if I have ask you that.


----------



## Kins

Ingodshands- im so sorry. It is such a horrible feeling. We are all thinking about you


----------



## Kins

HI hopeful- so yes I go in for blood testing on Friday July 5th im trying really hard to wait to POAS till that morning. I POAS last time got a BFN and stopped my Crinone and got AF...then a couple days later I went for my blood work and it was actually a BFP but a low level. I ended up miscarrying at 9weeks so I am thinking I am just going to continue my suppositories and wait till that day to POAS. Ugh so nervous. Thanks for sending positive vibes my way. When are you supposed to go for blood work?

Manda- I wear a panty liner because of the progesterone excess.

Allika- Good luck to you. Catch that egg :0) It has taken my two years to get to the point when I am going to do IVF. If this cycle fails...pretty sure thats what I will do.

Breaking- thats how I feel alot when people get pregnant and then baby comes its like seriously Im still not pregnant wth. 

Jenna- your deal with Hopin cracks me up


----------



## Hopin4ABump

11 DPO and losing my sanity as I type this.

One big reason I want to test is that I'd like to have a couple drinks tonight as it's my dad's bday today and I'm having him & my brother over to grill some steaks and we always drink a couple when we have get togethers..... is it bad if I have a couple? I know you're supposed to not drink after O when TTC but when you've been trying as long as I have and have been unsuccessful it gets kind of annoying... lol


----------



## lilrojo

I had a drink after o only one and im knocked up :)

LDizzy-when do you take your prenatal vitamins I take mine right before bed may help.. or try the gummies.. :)

So sorry ingodshands.. praying for you and your dh..


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: Lmao! Sounds like the little testing leprechaun came to visit you last night trying to taunt you in to testing in the morning! Glad you ignored him :) My mom and my sister did Zumba classes for a while and loved it. I have a Zumba game for our kinect at home that I play with a girlfriend all the time and I love it. So much fun and it really is a great workout. Your temp looks great today! 3 more days, don't let me down! I think you're safe to have a drink or two. As long as you don't get plastered. Baby isn't getting nutrients from you yet if you are pregnant. They live off the yolk sac until about 12 or 13 weeks.

Grateful: I've got LOTS of tips I'll be happy to share with you :)

Ingodshand: My heart goes out to you and your DH. Sending lots of prayers to you both <3

Allika: Your temp is also looking great today! I'd say that's ovulation, almost a picture perfect chart! Good job! :thumbup:

Lei: You've been so quiet lately! :flower:

AFM: My boobies feel okay today it's not unbearably painful because I did wean at first. I usually pumped once every 4 hours except through the night. So when I started weaning I did ever 6 hours, then every 8, then every 12, then I did a couple 24hr stretches, then a 36 hour, now it's been 3 days since then. So that seemed to help. I think I'm going to pack up all my pumping gear today!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei: You've been so quiet lately! :flower:

Jenna that was VERY smart of you to wean! I did NOT do that.

And I agree, Lei, WE MISS YOU!! Is your internet still down at work?


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've decided to have some pictures done for Draven's 6 month birthday coming up :) I have a few cute ideas but I wanted to see if you all had any other ideas for us to try?


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - Agreed .... miss you!!!! Tell your work it's unacceptable!:haha:

Hopin - I agree that I thikn having 1 or 2 drinks won't hurt. I wouldn't have any more than that though. I know I had a few drinks the DAY BEFORE I got my BFP...I was just sure as usual that AF would come....

Jenna - Hmmmm! A pic with a cowboy hat and cowboy boots, one with his favorite toy (for memories), sitting in a bowl or old washtub or antique crate, one of mommy and daddy kissing him on each side and him laughing or smiling during, one wearing any cute hat. I'm sure he will look ADORABLE in ANY pics you do....he always does!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Thank you girls. We received the insurance check in the mail to start fixing the rent house. That will clear something off our plate. The other day my husband and I took the plunge and upgraded to a minivan! Lol never thought I'd be so happy saying that! But I love it. :)


----------



## Kins

I had to beers on Saturday the day after I supposedly ovulated so many woman drink for a month or more bc they don't even know their pregnant and their kids are fine.


----------



## Kins

Hopin4ABump said:


> Seriously guys.... I want to test SO BAD. And that is all.

So I just checked I was 11 pod when I Poas and got bfn and it was really a bfp so hopin you should wait


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ingods...so sorry Hun :hugs: we are all here for you

Jenna & Hopin....love the deal!!! 

Hopin...don't test...you can do it...I will need your support next week...so think of what you would be saying to me!

Kins...thx Hun...I know it's tough with so many pg ladies around

Allika...go get that egg ...goodluck:flower:

I do drink during the tww...not excessively but maybe some wine with meals...beer at BBQs etc. I think it's a personal choice...just like some women don't drink at all when ttc.

Manda ....go team July 5/6..:happydance:

AFM...had a relaxing acupuncture session today. I'm 4-5dpo and feel nothing...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, thank you :) I would share the ideas I already have, but I want it to all be a surprise when I post the pictures! I think either way it will be really fun and as long as I have a nice picture of his face for 6 months I don't mind!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Ohhh that's going to be CUTE! Ahhh I can't wait to see, he is so photogenic too so they're going to turn out GREAT! I think it's always really cute to use props in photos. Like sit him in an old wooden crate in the middle of a grassy field. Or have him wear jeans with suspenders and no shirt and just a newsboy cap or something?! Cute stuff like that! 

*LDizzy* Awe, you got a minivan! Thats exciting and you pretty much had to! Either that or an SUV with 3rd row seating right? Glad you like it!

*Breaking* Glad your acu session went well. You're still super early so I'd say no symptoms are normal at this point in the game! FX'd for you dear.

AFM, well I tested this morning and it's a majorly huge can't mistake it for anything else BFN. :( I'm really upset about it, as this was our last shot before going to the FS. And I'm sure it takes several weeks to get in to see them, I haven't called yet. I guess I need to do that.
I'm really not upset that I tested early though because I don't like having false hope. So I guess at least there's that.

*Lune* How about you start July off right with a BFP!?


----------



## MandaC

Morning Ladies!!

Hopin...iam sorry to hear about the bfn, but you aren't out till you know who shows. 

Today is 7dpo and about 10dpt and I caved and tested this morning. I got a bfn!! So that means the trigger is gone earlier then last time
Iam going to test one more time tmrw just to make sure. 
I had some more cramping last night and my back is so sore. I think it's worse then last month. Iam trying to compare months cause both times I was taking progesterone. I also woke up with leg cramps this morning and a Charlie horse?
Oh and 2 last things. When I was falling asleep last night I had a super quick dream that I swerved in my car and hit another car head on!! Scared that crap out of me. Would that be a sign of vivid dreams in early pregnancy?? Lol
Last one...TMI**** for the past 2 nights when I have gotten up around 4 to tend me my DD I pretty much have to run to the washroom because I feel as if I and wetting my pant. The cm is just running out. 
What does everyone think of all these things? Am I crazy? Lol

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Are you on pinterest? That's another GREAT place to get inspiration!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks *Manda*, and I know it's not over til the ugly lady shows up :)

I'm not the best at symptom spotting like that when it comes to dreams, because I randomly have really vivid dreams so those type of symptoms don't work for me.
Glad your trigger is testing out! Hope to see those pretty two lines for you!


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: Bummer!

In regards to the FS, you might get lucky and get an apt before your CD3. Just call and schedule sth asap.


----------



## lilrojo

Still got my fxed for you Hopin :)


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks *Manda*, and I know it's not over til the ugly lady shows up :)
> 
> I'm not the best at symptom spotting like that when it comes to dreams, because I randomly have really vivid dreams so those type of symptoms don't work for me.
> Glad your trigger is testing out! Hope to see those pretty two lines for you!

Lol iam not good at either:)


----------



## lune_miel

Hopin, like they said, it ain't over...what kind of stick did you use?

I am going to a cabin, won't be back home til Monday. I snuck a Digi in my bag but I plan to wait it out.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune! Will you have service?! If you test while you're gone we must know! :)

Hope you have a great trip and get away from all of the TTC stress!

I used a FRER, unfortunately - it i were prego, it would be a bfp by now! BOO!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Man, I'm trying to find a fertility specialist near me. The one my OB is trying to refer me to doesn't have the best online reviews. This is really hard!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

First FS appt scheduled for 07/11. Trying to get excited for the next steps since the last several didn't work.


----------



## Allika

I think you need to personally check out the FS near you to see. I agree with going to the best one possible when it comes to IVF but I don't think you need that just yet. TTC is stressful enough without a 2h drive


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika I responded to you in my journal :)


----------



## Allika

My RE confuses me!!!!! Ahhh!
I think since I broke down in his office the last time and cried my eyes out, he is paying extra close attention to me! I went in for US and bloodwork Wednesday and I had an US and bloodwork. Follie measures 24mm and I had a surge, progesterone was 0.7 (2 days prior 0.4). Anyway they said they wanted to see me again Friday to confirm ovulation (that never happened before). So I went in today, Follicle is gone but my progesterone is only at 1.7 (my temp rose though). Now he wants me to come back for bloodwork Monday. Huh? Why? I don't get it....


----------



## MandaC

Allika said:


> My RE confuses me!!!!! Ahhh!
> I think since I broke down in his office the last time and cried my eyes out, he is paying extra close attention to me! I went in for US and bloodwork Wednesday and I had an US and bloodwork. Follie measures 24mm and I had a surge, progesterone was 0.7 (2 days prior 0.4). Anyway they said they wanted to see me again Friday to confirm ovulation (that never happened before). So I went in today, Follicle is gone but my progesterone is only at 1.7 (my temp rose though). Now he wants me to come back for bloodwork Monday. Huh? Why? I don't get it....

It normally takes close to 7 days for your progesterone to raise properly to confirm ovulation. So only going 2 days later didn't give him an actual reading. That's why your number was still pretty low. 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Allika

Yeah why would he want me
to come in so early? So weird


----------



## MandaC

Yea I dunno that part.


----------



## Kins

Sorry hopin. The fs will get you figured out July 11 will be here before you know it.

Afm- getting crazy cramps like i have have a bowel movement (had these for a couple days straight before my miscarriage) :-( so likely ill have a bfn. but im still holding out to test. I'm 8dpo today, you don't count the actual day of ovulation right? maybe AF is on her way ugh


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins it's pretty early for AF right?! No you don't count the day you O. Sorry you're crampy :( no fun!! But I still don't think those are AF symptoms yet!


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy Saturday everyone! Hope you have a relaxing day!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ditto ingodshands. Hope you're doing well. :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Happy Canada Weekend everyone :)

I've got 2 BBQs and fireworks night planned this long weekend!!

Woo woo!

Hoping..sorry for the bfn...Fx that it was too early :)

I'm approx 6dpo and still chilling in the tww.


----------



## ajd36

So.... I'm the silly girl who didn't know if she had her period or not :haha:

As you girls know, I've been spotting daily for 2wks now. I was not crampy before the HSG on Tuesday but on Wednesday I left work early with the worst cramps I've had in a long time and what appeared to be full flow.. but it was only CD23 and was it my flow or from the procedure?? 

My US this morning looks like it was my period! I had progesterone and estrogen levels drawn yesterday and of course the first lab just posted after my visits

We are starting the Femara tonight and Menopur (?, I think, waiting to get it now) on Thursday. I have another US scheduled for follie check 7/8 with estimated IUI 7/9

Happy weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hey ladies...hoping everyone is having a good wknd!! I have 2 BBQs this wknd and fireworks. It's going to be a nice 2 days. What is everyone else up too?

Iam 8dpo today and this morning I was feeling pretty tired, I had a hard time opening my eyes. Still crossing my fingers pretty tight:)


----------



## Kins

Manga---right there with you 8dpo today.
Aj-fingers crosses for you. Menopur worked for me before 

Hopin-honestly my body is so whacky that I never had periods unless I was on medications so the cramps weren't bad/if I even had them. So I guess I honestly don't know what I'm feeling now then. Haha. How long before AF do women get cramps? Lol I know I'm 30 I should know this but I don't. But ya I'm definitely having cramps/tightness in my abdomen. 

I hate the 2ww it so messes with your head!!! Come on July 5th! So I may test July 4th so I can drink at my friends BBQ.

It's like whenever you say you don't want a beer someone says are you pregnant? Ever since I got married----it's getting old


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Manga---right there with you 8dpo today.
> Aj-fingers crosses for you. Menopur worked for me before
> 
> Hopin-honestly my body is so whacky that I never had periods unless I was on medications so the cramps weren't bad/if I even had them. So I guess I honestly don't know what I'm feeling now then. Haha. How long before AF do women get cramps? Lol I know I'm 30 I should know this but I don't. But ya I'm definitely having cramps/tightness in my abdomen.
> 
> I hate the 2ww it so messes with your head!!! Come on July 5th! So I may test July 4th so I can drink at my friends BBQ.
> 
> It's like whenever you say you don't want a beer someone says are you pregnant? Ever since I got married----it's getting old

I have been having cramps ever since O day. Lol are u having any other symptoms?? Good Luck:)


----------



## Kins

Ya CRAZY dreams & Tiredness- I just overall feel lousy like I could be getting a cold or something. My temps and been steadily climbing too. But trying not to read too much into it because I don't want to disappoint or jinx myself. But the way my cramps are it made me lean more towards aunt flow b/c I just can't figure out why I would be having tons of cramps where at 8dpo I don't even think implantation would have occurred yet.


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins- the tww is such torture!! I can tell that this last month I had cramps from about 8dpo and they felt just like AF cramps. Maybe it is a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg lmao! So I'm not allowed to tell anyone this but I have to let it out and I know its safe in here. So a friend if mine came over today and we went and hung out at the lake with our kids and yadda yadda. Well she was talking about how she hopes she doesnt start her period at the lake which is when she realized it "probably should be here by now". I told her I have a pregnancy test at home if she wants it and we kind of laughed about it. When we got back to my place we thought "what the hell, its here so why not pee on it". The second she pees on it and puts the cap back on I pick it up and say "Okay, now we can't look at it until its......omg..." It showed up clear as day right away!!! Holy cow! I was shaking for her lol. It was crazy to be there in the moment and tell her.


----------



## luna_19

That's so exciting!


----------



## Jenna_KA

The stupid part though is even though I'm not TTC right now I'm still jealous. She's only been with this guy a few months they obviously weren't trying and her current son is an "uh-oh" baby. Is it stupid to be jealous when I'm not even ready to be trying for baby #2 yet? I don't know its stupid.


----------



## luna_19

I can totally understand being jealous of people that it happens so easy for


----------



## ajd36

What an exciting moment to share with her!!!

I would probably be a little jealous too!!

I finally spent the day with my friend who I was pregnant with today with her beautiful 4wk precious little thang.... and it wasn't until after I got home did I realize that when I heald her that I never even thought about my own TTC moments at all!! It was just such a wonderful visit without any sadness in the least... so very happy for that.

I started the Femara... gearing up for my shots to start on Thursday :)
I also get to move up my test day by 5 days since I started this cycle so early :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

ajd: that's so sweet :) i'm happy you were able to just share a fun moment with her and the baby with out it upsetting you.

i'm mostly so very happy for her and her boyfriend. he's in his 30's and is so ready to settle down and has been talking about how he really wants a child so i know this just must be amazing for him. and it was such a fun moment to share with my friend that we will both always remember. i just really hope it works out with the two of them because she's already a single mother of 1 :/


luna: happy banana, i know i'm a little late sorry. bananas are my favorite fruit! mmmm banana baby :) 

typea: when is your next us???

hopin: still spotting?? or has full flow knocked on your door?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning sweet dolls. Hope you all had a WONDERFUL weekend!!

*Lune, Manda, Kins* Have any of you tested?!

*Breaking* What about you? Still holding strong?

*ajd* I bet that was refreshing, just enjoying the time with your friend and her new baby <3 sometimes it's hard but it's certainly nice to recognize the blessings all around us even if they're not our own!
So I need to update your test date to 07/23, is that right?

*Kins* I know what you mean, even if I'm just DD'ing or not in the mood to drink, if I choose water over a beer or drink at a gathering with friends I get funny looks :hah: Does that mean I drink a lot normally?! :rofl: just kidding.

*ajd* That's so exciting for your friend, what a cool moment to share with her! And no, it's completely normal to get jealous. I have MAJOR bump envy allllllll the time. Like when I see a pregnant woman in public even when I have no idea who she is I'm like NO FAIR! LOL....it's awful. But I know it's not because I don't want that for THEM, it's becuase I know how much I struggle with it myself - and I'm sure it's the same for you. Totally normal! Or, we're both psycho. Either way I'm in good company! ;)

*Jenna* Yep the stupid :witch: is here and she's NOT going away. I'm really nervous for my first RE appointment, it's only 10 days away and I just don't know what to expect. I think I'm nervous becuase of the monetary investment as well....It's really making me freak out a little. But I'll just see what happens!

How's everyone doing? Lots of testing coming up, I'm diggin' it! Let's start July off with a bang!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Good morning sweet dolls. Hope you all had a WONDERFUL weekend!!
> 
> *Lune, Manda, Kins* Have any of you tested?!
> 
> *Breaking* What about you? Still holding strong?
> 
> *ajd* I bet that was refreshing, just enjoying the time with your friend and her new baby <3 sometimes it's hard but it's certainly nice to recognize the blessings all around us even if they're not our own!
> So I need to update your test date to 07/23, is that right?
> 
> *Kins* I know what you mean, even if I'm just DD'ing or not in the mood to drink, if I choose water over a beer or drink at a gathering with friends I get funny looks :hah: Does that mean I drink a lot normally?! :rofl: just kidding.
> 
> *Jenna* That's so exciting for your friend, what a cool moment to share with her! And no, it's completely normal to get jealous. I have MAJOR bump envy allllllll the time. Like when I see a pregnant woman in public even when I have no idea who she is I'm like NO FAIR! LOL....it's awful. But I know it's not because I don't want that for THEM, it's becuase I know how much I struggle with it myself - and I'm sure it's the same for you. Totally normal! Or, we're both psycho. Either way I'm in good company! ;)
> 
> *Jenna* Yep the stupid :witch: is here and she's NOT going away. I'm really nervous for my first RE appointment, it's only 10 days away and I just don't know what to expect. I think I'm nervous becuase of the monetary investment as well....It's really making me freak out a little. But I'll just see what happens!
> 
> How's everyone doing? Lots of testing coming up, I'm diggin' it! Let's start July off with a bang!

Hey. Iam 10dpo today. I tested this morning with. Dollar store test. It was bfn!! Iam hoping its still to early and my test was to cheap to pick it up. 
How ru making out??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna - that such a funny store in that she was NOT expecting it. No tits not wrong to feel jealous....it's normal when you want something so bad

Ajd...that's so sweet. 

Hopin...how are you?.. Did U have more spotting?

Manda...10dpo is way to early don't worry bout the bfn!!
Fx for you!

Ajd...which injections? Good luck with this new protocol ...excited for you

AFM....really enjoying our long wknd here...DH and I are trying to book a trip somewhere ..city trip...for Friday. I'm approx 8 dpo....so I should know before our trip if AF is on its way!


----------



## ajd36

Breakin, so excited for you two to get away and enjoy yourselves... you guys both deserve it! Keeping my Fx for you!!!

Manda: trying holding out a little longer, you're still early in the game and your BFP could still be waiting to show its face :)

Hopin: happy that you're excited, and maybe a little nervous, to see the RE. I have a very good feeling and think an IUI may just do the trick to help find the strongest and healthiest swimmers for you two.

Breakin: I'm doing Femara CD 4-8 and then Menopur 75IU CD 9-12 with an US on Monday to check my follies. With my strong response rate from before, I'm pretty sure I'll be able to trigger Monday and IUI Tuesday. When I called to order my sample this morning they said they will find his best one and have it ready for me :D


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...so exciting...hope this combo is it for you.

We are so excited for our trip...either Chicago,Boston or vancouver ..our decision will be based on what we can get last minute on points. For Friday to Friday ...I'm going to book on Wed.

I'm PRAYING this IUI #3 is our bfp ...and I'm worried its not at what it means for our next step. If its NOT...the I will be on vacation to relax and probably cry a bit!


----------



## luna_19

ooh breaking you should come to Vancouver! It is amazing this time of year and not nearly as hot and humid as Boston or Chicago ;)


----------



## Kins

Manda I think it's still a bit early try again in a few days


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. hope your all well... 

Try to catch up tomorrow.. just got home from vacation... :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LDizzy, TypeA* How are you ladies doing?!

*Lune* Did you test?!?! Someone needs to start July off with a BFP!

*Lei* STOP BEING SO QUIET!!!

*Rojo* Hope you had a wonderful vacation :)

Everyone else.....whassssssup!?


----------



## lilrojo

I had a great time off and away for the weekend.. waterparks, animal parks, and theme parks, whats not to love.. next year will be even better... as I get to do more, you know pregnant women are not aloud to do much.. lol.. oh well was a nice time and I would rather be pregnant now.. :)


----------



## ajd36

Our group is too quiet right now, no fun:(


----------



## ajd36

Looks like your family was having a wonderful time on vacation girl!!

I can't believe you're an avocado already!! That is going to fast hehe


----------



## Hopin4ABump

We are a quiet bunch!! I can't get anyone to answer my burning questions! ;) :haha:


----------



## Allika

Lei has a puppy! No wonder she is so quiet!


----------



## lune_miel

I did NOT poas this AM, I chickened out! :blush: But no sign of :af:! I think if it still isn't here I will test Wed AM. I like to live on the edge :haha: I really don't want to test too early just to see BFN. 

Anyone else testing yet???


----------



## lilrojo

Your temp is looking awesome Lune :)

AJD oh my goodness your telling me.. I cant believe how fast time is going..


----------



## lilrojo

16 weeks before we left on Friday :)
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks baby 3.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Allika

That looks very good lune! Any symptoms?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*rojo* You look fantastic! :flower:

*Lune* Proud of you for holding out!! 12 DPO is when I caved too!


----------



## Allika

My progesterone is at 10.8 on 6dpo. I think that's fine but I don't know. Have to ask dr google


----------



## anmlz86

My meds are in...hello nerves!! And lo and behold my brain is pretty much dead and I'm running on fumes. I'm ready for a vacation! Lucky ladies with all your trips :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hello my favorite ladies! I am going crazy with no internet & at home my cell hasn't been working well cause of sprint.. I came to Starbucks so I can use their WiFi heheh :) 

I have a lot to catch up on !!!! 

Lune- your temps look amazing Hun!

Lilroj- the bump is so cute :flower:

Hopin- sorry that :witch: came..... Are you doing anything different this cycle? 

Allika--- how are you Hun?

Jenna - I can't believe he is growing so fast! Before we know it he will be 1.
Ingodshands- :hugs: I'm sorry for the loss Hun! 


Grateful- how are you Hun? Your getting close :halpydance:


Afm - well I haven't poas ....but the thought is there. AF should be due at the end of the week & my body isn't giving me much of any symptoms. YESSSS I got a new puppy... I'm so in love with him & he is just like a newborn.... He fits into the palm of my hand & all he does is eat..sleep ..the. May play for a bit but goes right back to sleep. Work has been hectic as well. My co-worker is on vacation so I have been having to pick up her slack... Then we had 3 preggos & two gave birth last week & I spent the last hour of my day today with the 3rd. I was timing her contractions & helping her breath until ems got there. Ohhhhh & remember I told you all about my friend that's pregnant... Well she'a not anymore. She text me Sunday saying she was leaving the hospital & she has miscarried. At first I though she may be lying until her mom called me & told me she was with her & asked if I could check on my friend cause she was really upset. Its crazy how life happens or doesn't work out in some cases. 

I've still gotta scan back a few more pages but I will try & update again later :)


----------



## lune_miel

Lil Rojo- Cute Bump!

Allika - why didn't they test you at 7dpo? Not sure how much it changes per day. Will your dr tell you if it confirmed O?

I am not symptom spotting - I will drive myself batty!


----------



## ajd36

Allika, they wanted my CD21 progesterone level to be greater than 10 and it wasn't so I do the supps now. Your number looks good!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Luna ...thanks for the vancouver idea...going book our flights tomorrow for Saturday !!!

Manda... Did you test?

AFM...I'm approx 9dpo today. Feel like I'm out have had no symptoms!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune, Lei, Breaking, Manda* Let us know if you :test:!!!!!!!!!!


*Lei* Have you come up with a name for the pup yet?


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Luna ...thanks for the vancouver idea...going book our flights tomorrow for Saturday !!!
> 
> Manda... Did you test?
> 
> AFM...I'm approx 9dpo today. Feel like I'm out have had no symptoms!

No I haven't tested. I was thinking about it tonight. Iam scared and feel like iam out this month:( iam 12dpo today and not feeling much except some tiredness. Although it has been a bit uncomfortable to sleep on my tummy the past 2 nights but I think it's all in my head. :(
Breakingdawn how ru feeling?

HOPIN..I will for sure let u know. 

Oh I have a strange story. My gf wasn't feeling to hot on Friday so she took a pregnancy test and it came up with a bfp. She was a bit upset cause she has a baby already that is fairly young. Anyways she took another on and again said bfp. She went for bloods yesterday and they were bfn!!! What would cause the 2 tests to turn up positive?? It's so strange!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

FX'd for you Manda!!! You don't always have symptoms so early.

Could she have been ovulating?


----------



## lune_miel

Caved and tested this AM and :bfn: Still no sign of AF tho.:shrug:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, sorry about the bfn. You're not out until the :witch: shows though! And your temps are still looking great!! FX'd it's just a late implantation and you get a BFP soon.


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> FX'd for you Manda!!! You don't always have symptoms so early.
> 
> Could she have been ovulating?

No not ovulating.....she was actually a week late but has very irregular cycles. She has PCOS. They do want to do an ultrasound next week just to make sure there is nothing there.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Manda, if I were her I would definitely have them recheck. Very very rarely do you get a false positive. 

Lei, I know he is growing so fast. One week until he's half a year! Wow and your friend... To be honest as harsh as this may sound its probably a bitter sweet thing. She had wanted a you know what anyways. And was drinking while pregnant. Now that baby can be reborn to someone who wants it (you?) My friend who we just found out is pregnant is also considering one of those. It's so sad because her boyfriend is so ready to settle down and wants a kid SO bad. someone's already done thay to him before. And she totally got pregnant on purpose even though she claims otherwise. It's just sad, the stupid decisions people make.


----------



## Ingodshand

Rojo- You are so cute! What a great bump pic!!

Lune- How long is your lp normally? It could just be too early especially since your temps are so high!

Lei- Please post a pic of the puppy! I wanna see:happydance:

Manda- What was your friends level? It could be the level was high enough to detect when she took the tests but dropped?? Not sure but hope it works out for her.

AFM- Meeting with my HR dept on Monday to review what I have to do for a leave of abcense. I am just so sick of my job, but it does pay really well so that is why I have stayed for so long. I just know life is so short and why waste it doing and being somewhere that you are not happy! We are then meeting with our RE on Tuesday to see what next steps will be. All of my infertility coverage has been used up so we will be paying for everything out of pocket.

Question- Can you use Menopur for an injectable with IUIs? I have some extra from my IVF cycle that I was hoping to use..

Have a great 4th of July! I am so ready for some fireworks and pray it does not rain here tonight!


----------



## MandaC

Ingodshand said:


> Rojo- You are so cute! What a great bump pic!!
> 
> Lune- How long is your lp normally? It could just be too early especially since your temps are so high!
> 
> Lei- Please post a pic of the puppy! I wanna see:happydance:
> 
> Manda- What was your friends level? It could be the level was high enough to detect when she took the tests but dropped?? Not sure but hope it works out for her.
> 
> AFM- Meeting with my HR dept on Monday to review what I have to do for a leave of abcense. I am just so sick of my job, but it does pay really well so that is why I have stayed for so long. I just know life is so short and why waste it doing and being somewhere that you are not happy! We are then meeting with our RE on Tuesday to see what next steps will be. All of my infertility coverage has been used up so we will be paying for everything out of pocket.
> 
> Question- Can you use Menopur for an injectable with IUIs? I have some extra from my IVF cycle that I was hoping to use..
> 
> Have a great 4th of July! I am so ready for some fireworks and pray it does not rain here tonight!

Oh yea she got her blood taken and everything is negative. So strange, but she is going for an ultrasound for some reason just to double check.


----------



## luna_19

yes lei we need to see a pic of your new puppy! What kind is it?

breaking if you end up coming to Vancouver and want some suggestions on stuff to do just let me know :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin4ABump said:


> *LDizzy, TypeA* How are you ladies doing?!
> 
> *Lune* Did you test?!?! Someone needs to start July off with a BFP!
> 
> *Lei* STOP BEING SO QUIET!!!
> 
> *Rojo* Hope you had a wonderful vacation :)
> 
> Everyone else.....whassssssup!?

Doing good over here! Yesterday I was supposed to have my first official ob/gyn appt but I got there and the lady at the front said to dr sent out an email ten minutes ago saying she wasn't taking any more patients for the rest of the day. I was super ticked because I was on hold for ten minutes with her trying to find the office!! Needless to say im never going there again!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies!! Just wanted to let you know I'm alive. We have had guests in town since last Tuesday so I haven't had a chance to check in. The hematoma is FINALLY going away and has mostly healed itself! I'll send a before and after pic so you can see the difference! I'm trying to get off progesterone but every time they test me my levels are still too low! So I'm on it for one more week until I'm officially 12 weeks. Today I'm 11 weeks!


----------



## Kins

Do I don't know what to do. To Poas tonight not to poas tonight!

Our neighbors invited us to a BBQ and if I'm not prego I wanna be able to have a beer. But I kinda feel like this is too early to test. I'm 12 dpo last time I Poas I was 11dpo and it was bfn but when I went in for no work on 14dpp it was actually a very low bfp the hcg was 39 at the time. 

So ya I dunno what to do. I was gonna wait but I think even if I get a bfn tonight I'll see be questioning the bfn. 

Also do u think it wouldn't be any good because its not the 1st pee of the morning?


Anyhow ladies we need to start seeing some bfp's in here /
:-(


----------



## anmlz86

Yay, congrats for having the hematoma finally dissolve typeA! And it's so exciting you are almost at 12 weeks already! 

LDizzy- dang, that sucks about the ob/gyn office. Did you have an appt and they didn't acknowledge it? I would've told them what's what.


----------



## Kins

1 more thing you can get your AF when on progesterone gel right? If I'm not prego I should be getting the bitch soon


----------



## Beautifullei2

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b587/leig1112/IMG_20130630_134613_zpsa4091ec7.jpg

Hiiiiii ladies :winkwink:

This is my new baby until I get blessed with one :kiss: 
We FINALLY decided on a name after changing it over the course of the past few days :haha: & I take full responsibility for that lol :blush: Nothing seemed to stick & after the kids throwing out names DH told me to pick what I wanted since it was my new baby! So I named him Baby Loke :) why that ???? I have no clue Lol but it has stuck. He is a long hair tea cup chuhuaha & 4 months old..... He sleeps so much as any baby would & is just to cute. He fits in the palm of my hand :) 


As for testing...... I haven't done it & probably won't unless AF is late.... Which I know she should be here around weekends time but can't be certain what day.

Jenna you are to sweet! I hope my time comes soon!!!!! Have you started planing Dravens first birthday yet? I know it probably sounds crazy to ask but the excitement took over me with gias... I planned about 5-6 months before hahah


----------



## luna_19

omg lei he looks like Drago when he was a puppy! <3

little dogs are the best :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Omg he sure does!!! Same brown on his face too!! Awww <3


----------



## LDizzy30

anmlz86 said:


> Yay, congrats for having the hematoma finally dissolve typeA! And it's so exciting you are almost at 12 weeks already!
> 
> LDizzy- dang, that sucks about the ob/gyn office. Did you have an appt and they didn't acknowledge it? I would've told them what's what.

Yeah I've had the appt for two weeks!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

anmlz86 said:


> Yay, congrats for having the hematoma finally dissolve typeA! And it's so exciting you are almost at 12 weeks already!
> 
> LDizzy- dang, that sucks about the ob/gyn office. Did you have an appt and they didn't acknowledge it? I would've told them what's what.

Do you have a retreival date yet???? Where are you at in your cycle? Give me all the deets??!!?!? :)


----------



## Kins

So I just caved and went and Poas it was bfn ....ugh. I'm still gonna go in for blood work on Friday, but I'm gonna try and not still hope for a bfp because that will just mess with my head

On to Ivf. I'm scared for that though. This sucks. Ivf if like my last resort if it doesn't work No baby for me


----------



## lune_miel

TypeA = Great news on the hem! Can't believe you're already 11 wks!

Lei - Adorable Puppy! I could use one of those!

Still no AF. My LP has been anywhere from 10-15 days in the last 6 months so this is torturous.


----------



## Kins

Lune are you on progesterone?


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> 1 more thing you can get your AF when on progesterone gel right? If I'm not prego I should be getting the bitch soon

Most of the time it delays it until u stop taking it. It takes me 2-3 days for AF to come after stoping.


----------



## Jenna_KA

No, I haven't started yet but I'll probably do monster theme like his room and baby shower. I really hope his first birthday is better than the baby shower was. I was extremely disappointed in the shower. I only had 4 friends show up out of the 30 I invited. Goes to show what kind of friends they were and why we don't talk anymore. I think I'll be doing his birthday up in Seattle rather than driving home like I did for the shower. I've made a lot of friends up here lately so I think it will be a lot better. I love your little puppy he's so cute!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

So IUI#3 is a bust....bfn today 10dpo.

On top of that I was swamped/crazy busy that I missed one of my progesterone suppositoiry doses. And now this evening I've been cramping. But put another supp in almost 18 hrs later.

I can't believe after 4 medicated cycles and now this third IUI....still no BFP. When I started this journey 7 months ago I had so much excitement and hope ....and over time it's fading away to frustration and hurt!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, thinking about testing early for a 4th of July BFP???

Who else is next in testing?


----------



## Beautifullei2

No cause I only have 1 test left So I am trying to hold out. I'm sure AF will show cause I have been breaking out like crazy & that's one of the signs I get before I start. 

Jenna I totally know what you mean! With Gia I had 3 showers... 1 from my dads side with just family (my moms family lives out of state) ...the 2nd was with gias dads family & a 3rd with my mom & her close friends as well as my friends... Needless to say out of all my friends only 2 showed up. It hurt because I had to have the shower after I had her so I figured more would show up to see her but you learn who's there & who's not when you need them most. Especially with such a life changing event. Either way I'm sure Draven will be surrounded by the ones who love him most & that's all that matters :)


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: sorry Hun! This journey sucks! We always get all our hopes up during the two waiting weeks just to have them crushed later on. Try (and I know this is hard) to get excited about your upcoming vacation though!


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins- So sorry for the BFN! I always started even when I was on progesterone and even when I was on the PIO shots for IVF. Guess my body knew better. Just try to enjoy today and maybe you will get a big surpirse tomorrow!!

Breakin- Sorry for your BFN too! IVF seems so scary, but the process in general was really very easy and has such a higher success rate than IUIs. Hope you can enjoy today and maybe see some fun fireworks.

Happy 4th everyone! We are having a party today with some friends and I will definitely be partaking in a few limeritas!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning everyone:)

I am sorry about the bfn Breakingdawn...maybe it was too early?? I too went for bloodwork this morning and got a bfn last night at 12dpo. I am hoping it comes out bfp this morning but I don't think it will.

AFM: like I said I took a test last night 12dpo and it was negative. I am hoping it was because it was at night and I just drank a fair amount and didn't hold it for long...lol
My doctor is on holidays till the 15th of July and gone at the end of the month and the office is closed so if it is bfn I am pretty sure I will just just take a break from the injestions until sept. I will still take my fermera and get some monitoring done but kinda take a break. The nurse is also sending me to do a Sono Hystogram. Has anyone had this done and can shed some light on it for me:) It is also called a 2 Step Dye test. 
Anyways so that it all I am just waiting for the dr. office to call and I will know forsure.

How is everyone else feeling???


----------



## lune_miel

Breakin- it is still early for you!
Manda - We are not out yet!

I am not on progesterone. Still no AF today. Either the digi was not that sensitive (are they 50?) or my LP is taking me for a long ride. By tomorrow if I am still in this same boat I will test again. Too bad since I bought a bunch of digis because I had a great coupon. I should've just gotten some frers! :dohh:


----------



## Jenna_KA

HAPPY 4th of July Everyone!![COLOR="Red"]![/COLOR]


----------



## Kins

Manda I did the same thing with testing it was at night day 12 so maybe we aren't out yet? I dunno wishful thinking I guess. I used a dollar store one too. What level does a hcg have to be to show up on a stick anyone know?


I bawled my eyes out yesterday after the test. My husband keeps saying we aren't out yet. So I guess I'll know for sure when I go go blood test tomorrow.


As for the histogram I'm pretty sure I had it. Is it when they shoot saline in your uterus to expand it and see if there a septum? If so I had it and it was a piece of cake. I also had an hsg I think it was called and that is the one with dye to check the patency of tubes and look for a septum. That one was more uncomfortable cramping through it. But not intolerable i would take some Advil and a Xanax lol


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Manda I did the same thing with testing it was at night day 12 so maybe we aren't out yet? I dunno wishful thinking I guess. I used a dollar store one too. What level does a hcg have to be to show up on a stick anyone know?
> 
> 
> I bawled my eyes out yesterday after the test. My husband keeps saying we aren't out yet. So I guess I'll know for sure when I go go blood test tomorrow.
> 
> 
> As for the histogram I'm pretty sure I had it. Is it when they shoot saline in your uterus to expand it and see if there a septum? If so I had it and it was a piece of cake. I also had an hsg I think it was called and that is the one with dye to check the patency of tubes and look for a septum. That one was more uncomfortable cramping through it. But not intolerable i would take some Advil and a Xanax lol

Cross our fingers!!!...I am still waiting to hear from my doctors office with my results. She said around lunch time and it is 1:30!!! lol


----------



## ajd36

Good luck Manda!! I'm just as excited to hear the news.

Breakin: you tested early... still not out! Where did you end up booking your vacation?? Happy 4th and enjoy :happydance:


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> Good luck Manda!! I'm just as excited to hear the news.
> 
> Breakin: you tested early... still not out! Where did you end up booking your vacation?? Happy 4th and enjoy :happydance:

Blood test is BFN!!! I stopped my progesterone this morning so just waiting for AF to show and onto another natural cycle I guess until Sept.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Manda!! :hugs:


----------



## Kins

Ugh! Sorry Manda. This whole process sucks sucks sucks


----------



## lune_miel

Sorry Manda


----------



## Kins

Poas this morning---yup it's a bfn. Blood work this morning, I'll let you know this afternoon :-(


----------



## Grateful365

Hope everyone had a Happy 4th! Sorry I've been so quiet lately - just been swamped at work and home the past few weeks. I'm hoping things will slow down soon. 

Manda and Kins - So sorry to hear of the BFN. Errrrrrrrrr! :growlmad: Your months are coming though, I just know it!!

So what did everyone do for the 4th? Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... sorry to hear of the bfns.. I agree with grateful your time is coming.. sooner than later, I just know it :)

AFM 17 weeks today.. got an onion now.. 

Our 4th was fun, busy.. stayed out too late.. and im paying for it today.. weekend.. may go swimming..


----------



## lune_miel

I'm joining the BFN's and start of AF. Boo. I heard this from another B&Ber - your rainbow is coming soon. I'm holding onto that.


----------



## Allika

Booooooo dislike!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> No cause I only have 1 test left So I am trying to hold out. I'm sure AF will show cause I have been breaking out like crazy & that's one of the signs I get before I start.
> 
> Jenna I totally know what you mean! With Gia I had 3 showers... 1 from my dads side with just family (my moms family lives out of state) ...the 2nd was with gias dads family & a 3rd with my mom & her close friends as well as my friends... Needless to say out of all my friends only 2 showed up. It hurt because I had to have the shower after I had her so I figured more would show up to see her but you learn who's there & who's not when you need them most. Especially with such a life changing event. Either way I'm sure Draven will be surrounded by the ones who love him most & that's all that matters :)

I agree with Lei - As long as Draven has the ones who love him most there for his birthday, that's ALL that matters!! 

My BFF decided she is mad at me all the sudden and didn't even come to my shower. Even though she knows how long we have been trying to have a baby. When I told her I was upset she didn't even come, she said "Oh...I see...it's about the gifts?" Wow why did her mind go to gifts?! - uh no...I'm 34 I can buy my own stuff for my son...but it's a celebration of the coming baby. You do learn who truly cares and goes out of their way to attend such a big event in our lives. :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful I can't believe your best friend would think you just wanted a gift. Buttttt on the bright side... Excited to hear how the shower went :) did y'all get some goodies? I believe how close you are getting!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Soooo I still haven't tested.. I finally logger on yo FF & AF is due on Sunday.... I'm going to try & hold out until Tuesday.
. if I haven't started by then I will test that morning!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Soooo I still haven't tested.. I finally logger on yo FF & AF is due on Sunday.... I'm going to try & hold out until Tuesday.
> . if I haven't started by then I will test that morning!

I like the plan Lei!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: Tuesday!?!?!?!  :dohh: You must be trying to kill me! Tuesday will NEVER get here :wacko: I'm amazed in the strength you have this cycle. Just a few months ago I would have never thought you'd be able to hold out this long I'm very proud :hugs: I suppose I can wait a few more days :winkwink:

Grateful: Wow, I'm so sorry about your friend! How hurtful :nope: I hope she comes around and finds it in her to apologize to you. It's so hard to lose a good friend especially in such a mean way. It's one thing if you just go your separate ways, but when a friend is intentionally hurtful it's kinda hard. I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm so sorry to everyone that got BFN's. keep the hope and remember we are always pulling for your BFP!!
Grateful- sorry about your best friend and her crappy attitude problem. Hopefully she'll see how hateful that was of her not to show with or without a gift.


----------



## Allika

10 DPO no symptoms and a BFN boooo.

This thread had like no BFPs lately. I don't like it!


----------



## MandaC

AF came right on sced after stopping my progesterone. DH and I trying naturally this month and doing a few more tests:) crossing my fingers. I should be testing around August 3!!

How is everyone? You guys r all so quiet.


----------



## anmlz86

TypeA- sorry for the delayed response! Life has been super crazy lately unfortunately. Lost half of our flock to a friggin fox last night and spent a good 2hrs in the dark with a flashlight walking the property trying to find any alive and hiding. 
But along the TTC journey, I'll be stopping BCP tomorrow and waiting for AF. She's been knocking on the door ever since I was put on the BCP so I wonder how soon she'll show. Bloodwork on the 11th, and then stimming. No retrieval date yet, don't think I'll know that until ultrasounds and more bloodwork starting the 22nd. It seems time is crawling at this point but I've heard everything will go in the blink of an eye. 
How's your bump doing? Have we hit the 12 week mark yet? Hope things are going well for you!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - hahaha trust me I thought about it this morning but I held my pee so long that I had to run to the potty so I wouldn't Lol. Every month that I try not to test ...I end up testing & a few hours later AF shows sooooo I am really trying to be strong. 

Allika - booboo but your still early :) my fxed are crossed for you. 

Ldizzy- how are you Hun?


----------



## LDizzy30

Beautifullei2 said:


> Jenna - hahaha trust me I thought about it this morning but I held my pee so long that I had to run to the potty so I wouldn't Lol. Every month that I try not to test ...I end up testing & a few hours later AF shows sooooo I am really trying to be strong.
> 
> Allika - booboo but your still early :) my fxed are crossed for you.
> 
> Ldizzy- how are you Hun?

Lei- that's what I would do too! Try to wait and wait to test and the day that I would finally test AF showed up the next day! 
I'm doing good. My DH is putting together a nursery, which means he's making a hot and stuffy sunroom into something nice and temperature appropriate for when baby gets here. Good thing he has six more months!!! It's definitely a big project!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I was so tempted to do it this morning but didn't. ahhhhhh! This is going to drive me crazy holding out until Tuesday. 
Dizzy - a www I think that's super cute that he is doing that :) I want to see pictures !!


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> I was so tempted to do it this morning but didn't. ahhhhhh! This is going to drive me crazy holding out until Tuesday.

Way to go Lei!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

You can do it Lei just 2 more days!!! Give Draven a great 6 month present of a little friend on the way!


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy Monday everyone:happydance:

Just trying to get through the day today as I am exhausted! Talked to my HR contact today and said that taking the leave should be an easy process since I have been with my company for over 7 years and in good standing. Now just need to talk to my boss and hopefully start the leave on August 1st! 

How is eveyone else? Any testing this week???


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, how you holding up? Tomorrow morning you finally get to test I'm so excited! Any symptoms of anything??


----------



## LDizzy30

Im ready to see more BFP's!!! Who's left testing this month?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies, Happy Monday!! :flower:

Whew I had a LOT of catching up to do. Heres to hoping I dont forget anything!

*ajd* Let us know how your follie check goes today!!

*ingodshand, Manda, Kins, Lune, Breaking* So sorry for the BFN's. I know how unfair it feels!!! I'm in the same boat as you.

*LDizzy* When do you go back to the doc? What a pain that appointment was!

*TypeA* SO happy for you and the fact that everything is progressing as it should. What wonderful news!!!! :hugs: Your 1st tri really is flying by!! 

*Lei* #1 your puppy is adorable and I want to kiss him. A lot.
#2 I'm wickedly proud of you for not testing yet. I know that's willpower!!! WAY TO GO!

*Jenna* I think it's sad the way your friendships change after you have children, but they unfortunately do. I want you to know I WOULD BE AT HIS BDAY PARTY!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure we all would :) We will all be there in spirit.

*rojo* Your pregnancy is going by way too fast for me! 17 weeks?!?!

*anmlz* Excited for your journey!

*Kins* I hope the leave does you some good! :hugs:

*Allika* What's going on with you hun?

I'm sure I missed some stuff and if I did, I'm so so sorry! Update me!! Our front page is looking like we need some new stuff on there!

AFM, I canceled my FS appt for Thursday. I'm going to wait and talk to my OB at the end of this month about Femara and any other option she might have for me before moving forward with an IUI. I'm not quite ready for that step yet, not sure why. Maybe my OB will have some ideas. I'm not temping/charting this cycle or using preseed or anything else. But I'm leaving my chart up so that I can at least track what CD I'm on.

I also text momof1 this afternoon saying we were thinking of her. I will let you all know if/when I hear back from her!

That's about all I have to update with folks!


----------



## ajd36

Rough Rough morning for me..... my US was great, had one large follie measuring 23mm on my left side. Plan on doing the trigger tonight and IUI on Wednesday.

I called the sperm bank this morning to confirm my sample would be ready and also the best sample they had.... they said it was 21! So I was very happy! I picked it up and when I got home I realized it was 21miliion per mL and only a count of 11million per vial.. and it was from the same Day that lasts month sucky ass sample was from!!!' Tears ran down my face for a long time and I called to ask what happened??? I had asked twice about best sample and got yes both times... they looked and claim this is his best :( I'm not sure what to believe at this point!

I feel I'm out before I even get started :'( I have a great size follie with a trigger shot so Timing is perfect this cycle and now I have sucky sperm!! I just sooooooo upset and down about this whole process.... arghhhjjjgjhj


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ahhhh you all are probably going to kill me... I may wait until Friday to test.... Reason being.... I was looking at FF & DH & I only Bded once around O time. The other days were either at the beginning of my cycle or after O so I didn't even put them in there. We have gone 2 years last month without a single bfp & I keep telling myself....Why oh earth would it happen now after all this time of trying & nothing. In the past everything seemed perfect & led to bfn. I'm so afraid to set myself up to see only one line so im freaking out & pysching myself out. I haven't told DH yet because I don't want him to get excited for nothing cause I'm sure once I say something or test the :witch: will be here. 

As far as symptoms , I feel nothing.... I have a slight headache that's been coming & going since Thursday... Other than that nothing. I keep feeling like I'm going to start bit nothing. No bloating, cramps... Nada... Maybe the retrieval messed up my cycle. The first cycle I had after was early which they told me it would be but only by a few days....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* Man your bank is really not holding up their side of the deal lately are they?! I know it seems discouraging but try to focus on the GREAT follie you have and know that it only takes ONE swimmer to make this happen for you!!!! :hugs:

*Lei* This is an unmedicated cycle right? How long are you cycles usually? Today is CD28 so you've gotta be getting close!!! 
I don't blame you for waiting though. I know how upsetting seeing the bfns are!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Cycle are usually every 27-28 days with me Oing 14-16..... Tomorrow will be CD 30.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhh Gosh I hope you see two lines this time girl. I'm going to be googling whether or not retrievals are known to throw your cycle off.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I called over there too & of course since I'm not a donor anymore they were no help to me at all


----------



## Hopin4ABump

^^^Very upsetting. :dohh::growlmad:


----------



## anmlz86

Ajd- sorry the bank doesn't seem to understand how important this is all to you. I'm curious, do you just want to stay with this one donor because you've used his goods all along? I don't know too much about donor situations, so sorry if I'm being nosy. Hope he has a couple Michael phelps in there and they tackle that egg.

AFM-last dose of BCP was yesterday. Still on Lupron injections, got a couple of nice bruises from them, though it doesn't really bother me. Waiting for AF to show and I go in for E2 blood on Thursday. Weeeeeeeee!


----------



## Jenna_KA

FRIDAY?!?!? Omg you really are trying to kill me!! I'm choking and dying right now actually :haha: I absolutely understand your reasoning and support you to the fullest......
But....
REALLY?!?! Friday?! Okay I'm done lol!!



Friday?!
I support you I really do haha :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww Jenna lmao!!! If I still feel okay tomorrow then I will for you ;) let's see how the night goes cause let's face it...I can't last until Friday hahah.


----------



## Ingodshand

Lei- Totally in support of your decision to wait, only seeing one line is absolutely heartbreaking but.... I actually got my first unmedicated bfp for the first time in two years the month after my IVF. I think some of the meds might still be in the system and can help you conceive. Maybe you will get your special gift since you gave such a great one!

Adj- Have you asked how the clinic categorizes "great"? Maybe the same has all great morph, speed and forward movement even though the number may be on the low side. Might be another way to ask and feel better about what you have??


----------



## Jenna_KA

Okay deal ;) Either way you know I'm behind you regardless of my whining lol!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ingodshands - thanks Hun :) that gives me hope! 

Jenna - heheh your wonderful Hun. 

Hopefully AF won't show by tomorrow morning & I will.... I must tell y'all something funny though... Dh & I were watching TV & my step daughter comes running out the bathroom screaming " I'm a woman" lmao..... She is 12 & finally started her cycle. I told dh oh lord we will be on the same cycles, he's in for a treat.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ohhh lord! The days have started you better prepare real good!


----------



## ajd36

Lei: best of luck girl with your test!! It&#8217;s getting exciting &#9786;

Breaking: how was your vacation?

Hopin: Keep us posted on what your OB has to offer you and continue to do things only when you&#8217;re ready for them. 

Allika: I&#8217;ve been stalking your chart and your temps still look good! Keeping FX

LDizzy: looking forward to seeing some pics of the nursey when DH gets it ready for you. Let us know when you get in for your next apt.

Ingodshand: the break from work will be great for you and hopefully just what you need to get your littleone. 

AFM: I&#8217;ve done a lot of thinking today about my current situation and am feeling a little more calm and okay with the current situation. I have realized though that I feel I becoming a little jaded by this whole process and I no longer have any expectations of seeing a BFP&#8230; I&#8217;m always planning for the next cycle before the current cycle ends.

Hopin, you&#8217;re absolutely right that I should be happy with a whopping 23mm Follie&#8230;.first time for me having one that big! I always seem to O before my follie can grow that big

Some things I have noticed when looking over all my previous samples. He seems to be able to get two samples (maybe more, but I&#8217;ve only seen two for various dates) when donating. In Feb I had a bad sample&#8230;.but the other time I had a sample from that same day it was fine. So, I already had a bad sample from this date&#8230;.maybe this sample will be okay&#8230;. either way I am not going to sweat it anymore and we will have the numbers on Wednesday. This has been the most relaxed month for me so far up until today and I would like to keep it that way&#8230;. It was nice to not use OPK sticks this month &#9786;

Anmlz: when I had my first IUI last summer I wasn&#8217;t at the REI clinic yet and I needed to use washed sperm for the OB&#8230;and I got pregnant on the first try so I&#8217;ve always just stayed with it. But honesty, he was my 3rd choice on my list of dudes I liked. I am actually excited to talk my NP on Wednesday about using Unwashed Sperm and having them wash it. I need to find out how much of the sperm gets lost with the wash&#8230;. I have a vague memory of it being half, which seems right to me as they give you twice as much for a cheaper price! I will continue with whichever samples gives me the better chance or with unwashed if equal&#8230;. I&#8217;m excited to maybe try my first choice!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* I'm glad you're feeling better about the process hun! You never know when that BFP will sneak up on you!! :hugs:

*Lei* LMAO!! I'm cracking up @ "I'm a woman!" what a declaration! Hilarious! You guys are in for a treat!
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO did you test did you test did you test?

Ladies, I have an update for you, I text with momof1 a lot last night and....

SHE'S HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!!!!! :pink: :pink: :pink:

I'm so glad I text her yesterday becuase apparently she text me a couple of weeks ago letting me know it was a girl and I never got it!!! So she was wondering why I never responded. They are naming her Leilani which means Child of God and they plan on calling her their little Leila. (LEI - side note - is that your name? We were wondering). 
She said she is ready to come back but not sure how to, or what to say. I told her just to come back and say HEY EVERYONE I'M BACK! and that we would all be thrilled. I told her we talk about her regularly and that we all care so much about her. I told her that we wall wanted to do something really special for her like set up a photographer for the day of delivery and she said she has a close friend wh is a part of NILMDTS (like we were talking about doing) and she's going to be in the delivery room shooting every step of the way. But that it means a lot to her that we wanted to do that for her.
She IS COMING BACK TO US! She said right after her wedding she'll be back, when she's not crazy busy. She gets married on the 20th of this month!
So...YAY that she will be back soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allika

That's great news! Excited to see her back on here!

AFM: pretty sure I'm out! No sign of BFP on 13 DPO. Oh well screw it!

I think I am going to do this uterine cavity scan and then figure it out from there! Booooooo!


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone. Iam going for my 2 step dye testing on Friday and the following Monday. Iam kinda nervous about it. My husband can't get the 2 days off and I have to go alone. Im sure I will be ok tho. It is nice this month knowing iam taking a little break and just going with the flow. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh yay I can't wait for her to come back!! :wohoo: I'm so glad she's doing well and what a beautiful name!! We all knew it was a little girl :) So precious. Weee I can't wait to see her around again she is soooo missed!


Lei: I'm waiting on the edge of my seat right now!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Happy to hear things are going well for most.. :)

Yay for a pink bundle.. cant wait for her return.. 

Good luck lei.. cant wait to hear your results..


----------



## Ingodshand

Lei- Have you tested yet? Hope you are having a great day.

Adj- Glad you are feeling better about your situation. I hope you number 1 choice is available!

AFM- We met with our RE today and she really did not give much insight into why our IVF ended in a chemical and I just had another chemical. She thinks it might be my egg quality but they really can not say. Both my husband and I were a little disappointed that they can not give better answers. We are going to do some extra testing to see if I might have a clotting disorder, but who knows! At least we have a plan that we are going to do an IUI with injectables for my next cycle. Praying it works and sticks!


----------



## Beautifullei2

So sorry to keep everyone waiting.. ... Well I tested this morning & it was a :bfn: blah!!! Stl no sign of AF so not sure what my body is doing. My only guess is its from the retreival & my body is trying to get back to normal. 



I'm so excited to hear momof1 is having a girl & I cant wait for her to be back!!!! Actually Hopin my name originated from Leilani.... My uncle is Hawaiian & that was his little sisters name so after she passed my mom found of she was pregnant with me and named me from that. My real name is LeiAndra. I told Dh that if we ever have a girl I wanted to incorporate that name cause its so pretty!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe, that is so incredibly sweet! I love that name too, it's always been on my list of girl names. 

And two enthusiastic thumbs DOWN on the bfn~~ but you're not out until the :witch: is here. I'm still keeping my FX'd for you. Sorry you had to see a bfn. I know it is NOT fun.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry for the BFN:hugs:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ugh :( Stupid egg retrieval... Got me so excited -.-


----------



## Hopin4ABump

This thread needs some BFP's pretty badly!!! Come on ladies!! WE can do this!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Ladies...! I've been quiet but doing my best to keep up with whats going on with everyone.

So HAPPY to hear that Momof1 is coming back soon. I know we have all missed her so much!! Leilani is beautiful - I love that.

Lei - Sorry for the BFN - I hate those stupid things so much :growlmad:. LeiAndra is such a pretty name!!

InGodsHands - Sorry you didn't get more clear answers from your RE. I know that is SO frustrating. Keep on them girl.

Lilrojo, TypeA, Ldizzzy - how are you all doing and feeling? 

Manda - What exactly is a two step dye test? Is it like an HSG test?

Allika - :growlmad: did you test or do you just not feel any symptoms?

Ajd - Hi girl!!!! :flower:

I think there has been WAY too many BFN's in here this month. Is anyone else testing still in July? Either way, I seriously have a very good feeling about August for everyone. We ARE getting some BFP's in August ladies! No IF's AND's or BUT's! :thumbup:

AFM: Work has been crazy crazy busy and stressful. Have had a hard time keeping up with everything at work and at home. Seems like I never get to rest...even though I know I should be. I'm getting that frantic feeling to get everything done and finished. DH is having a diaper party bash at our house this Saturday so lots to do for that as well. I have also been sick the past few days. LOL Getting VERY anxious to meet Jimmy....only about a month left! Whoa!


----------



## lilrojo

HUGE BOO to a BFN lei... hope its a fakeout and af does not show for you.. 

Grateful you sound busy, nesting a bit :) Hope your party goes well.. and do try to rest as much as possible.. 

I am well.. 18 weeks on Friday.. 13 days to my ultrasound apt.. so super excited for that..


----------



## Grateful365

lilrojo said:


> I am well.. 18 weeks on Friday.. 13 days to my ultrasound apt.. so super excited for that..

Ohhh!!!!! Is that the gender ultrasound?!?!


----------



## lilrojo

Grateful yep the gender anatomy one.. but were team yellow so just some cute baby pics :) that I will def share..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

yay :) have you been team yellow each time?


----------



## lilrojo

Hopin-I wasn't with my first.. my dd.. but with my son-second I was.. it was great so going that route again.. as its my last.. :) Im hoping for girl but just a healthy baby is great..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's so neat! As time has gone on I have really been leaning towards going team yellow if we ever have another one. DH on the other hand wants nothing to do with that :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

My dh wants to find out too.. he did with Bryce as well.. he's more of a wants to know so things can be planned... but me I want to keep it a surprise.. baby is in my tummy and im growing him/her so in my mind I get to decide lol.. and in the end it wont matter what sex baby is all falls into place..


----------



## ajd36

Doing the :happydance: right now!!

Found out why my sample last month was so bad.... it was all in this vial!! They promised me 11 million and they delivered me 15 million!! With quality of 3-3+ 

I'm feeling good about this cycle... great swimmers and great follie, perfect timing with a trigger shot! 

I did everything I could do, the rest is out of my hands and nothing to worry about. Time to just sit back and relax in a very very peaceful state of mind.

My official test date is July 24th!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay ajd.. fxed.. let the relaxing begin..


----------



## Grateful365

Awesome Ajd!!! FX'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## anmlz86

FX'd crossed for you ajd! Point some Barry white at that uterus!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ajd, great news!!! :hugs:


----------



## Allika

Thats Great News aid!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, your temps are still looking great!


----------



## ajd36

Thanks everyone! It feels good to have everything line up so nicely :)

Allika, your temps are looking good!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks for all the supolrt ladies. I just knew it was to good to be true... I did a lot of searching last night on Google & found that women who have the retrieval done have also gone through the same thing. It says once your period comes 2 weeks after retrieval that the next 3 cycle may be off. Most women said they started anywhere from 5-15 days later than when they were supposed too & that some took up to 3 months for their cycles to go back to normal... So I'm guessing that may leave me out unless I decide to temp. Blah Lol. I thought I was going to start cause yesterday I started cramping but today its nothing.


----------



## Allika

That's just cause I forgot to temp the last two days! Don't let it fool ya!


----------



## MandaC

Grateful365 said:


> Hi Ladies...! I've been quiet but doing my best to keep up with whats going on with everyone.
> 
> So HAPPY to hear that Momof1 is coming back soon. I know we have all missed her so much!! Leilani is beautiful - I love that.
> 
> Lei - Sorry for the BFN - I hate those stupid things so much :growlmad:. LeiAndra is such a pretty name!!
> 
> InGodsHands - Sorry you didn't get more clear answers from your RE. I know that is SO frustrating. Keep on them girl.
> 
> Lilrojo, TypeA, Ldizzzy - how are you all doing and feeling?
> 
> Manda - What exactly is a two step dye test? Is it like an HSG test?
> 
> Allika - :growlmad: did you test or do you just not feel any symptoms?
> 
> Ajd - Hi girl!!!! :flower:
> 
> I think there has been WAY too many BFN's in here this month. Is anyone else testing still in July? Either way, I seriously have a very good feeling about August for everyone. We ARE getting some BFP's in August ladies! No IF's AND's or BUT's! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: Work has been crazy crazy busy and stressful. Have had a hard time keeping up with everything at work and at home. Seems like I never get to rest...even though I know I should be. I'm getting that frantic feeling to get everything done and finished. DH is having a diaper party bash at our house this Saturday so lots to do for that as well. I have also been sick the past few days. LOL Getting VERY anxious to meet Jimmy....only about a month left! Whoa!

Hey. Yes one day I got for a Sono Hystogram then the next day I get the other one I can remember the name but they put the dye in your tubes to check for blockages.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I had some spotting this eve... Hopefully AF will be in full swing tomorrow


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Boo Lei.

Are you not planning on temping and doing all of that now that you're done with the ER? Are you still planning on doing IUI?


----------



## Ingodshand

Morning Lovely Ladies!! 

Lei- So sorry that the :witch: got you! Have a few drinks and relax! 

One of my friends just found out she is pregnant yesterday and I am trying to be so supportive, but it is so hard. They tried for over three years with their first so this is such a blessing, but my heart just aches. I know God has a little miracle planned for each of us and this wait will make the BFP even better, but it is so hard.

:hugs: to eveyone


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Ingodshand* I know it's difficult! It's best for your friend for you to smile and be happy for her which I know you are, it's just sometimes a reminder of what we don't have yet, and I know that's tough.
You are right, God does have a plan for each and every one of us! Sometimes that's all that gets me through! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all hope everyone is well..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Well I spotted yesterday & now its gone .....no cramps or anything but I have a feeling while I'm at the beach this weekend that the evil :witch: will come flying in. 

Hoping...no iui just yet. Dh really wants to keep trying naturally so that's the plan for now but I will be temping :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yessss, I get to stalk your temps again :D
The witch always does seem to come at the WORST times doesn't she?


So quiet here lately.... where's the BFPs?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika did you test?

Hopin: Friendly reminder to change momof1's thing on the front page from team yellow to pink ;)


----------



## Allika

Yeah BFN & got AF today! Boooooooooh


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Allika:hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Boo, Allika...this month needs to get better. 
Lei - you're not out yet!

I'm going on vacay to the Outer Banks, North Carolina :boat: until next weekend. Luckily I should not be Oing until just after we get back, so we can enjoy and relax and not stress! I did buy some smiley opks - I hope these ones actually work for me.

Oh and ps I got a Brazilian wax for the 1st time today - a little pain but worth it! Anyone else? :flasher:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lune your brave... I've wanted to do that but just when I get enough courage....I chicken out Lol


----------



## ajd36

I've had the pleasure of doing that twice.... first time wasn't so bad, the second time the girl made me feel dirty... so I never saw her again :(

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Jenna_KA

My cousin got one of those a couple weeks ago. I've always wanted to do it but I'm too scared!
ajd: She made you feel dirty?! How incredibly unprofessional of her!! I would have yelled at her. And not paid.

Funny story about waxing. A few years ago I got myself a little at home waxing kit thinking it would be a good idea. I put one strip down, it took me 10 minutes to get it off because it hurt then I chickened out on the rest and just shaved it. Funny part is I had one strip that didn't grow back for weeks while the rest did. :dohh: It was like a reverse landing strip!


----------



## LDizzy30

I want to put a ticker on here while I'm at a computer, but I don't know how!! =/ Can anyone help?


----------



## Grateful365

If your wanting a pregnancy ticker, thebump.com has some good ones. On the left side column it says "Personalized tickers" and you can pick the one you want and copy the code into your signature on here.


----------



## luna_19

I LOVE having a Brazilian! It hurts but if you go to someone good they are really quick so it's over before you know it. I only get it done for vacations mostly because it's so expensive though :(


----------



## LDizzy30

I think I added a ticker! =) I also changed my pic to my son because he has been at his "not-ever-been-in-his-life-for-11yrs" dad's house in WA. I miss him but he will be back Wednesday, and I can't wait!!


----------



## lilrojo

Whoa LDizzy 12 weeks already.. where did that go.. 

18 weeks for me today.. flying by :)


----------



## ajd36

So it looks like I might have missed the big O this month after all..... but the okay thing is that I'm not really upset by it at this point. I think it's because I already emotionally prepared myself to be out this month. I went Monday for the US and thought we would do the IUI on Tuesday but she wanted me to trigger Monday night and come back Wednesday. I think my body was already gearing up to O on its own at that point and my temps this morning confirmed that I O'ed on Tuesday. 

I know I'm not out yet....as the first month I got pregnant I had already O'ed before the IUI (confirmed on US)...but I just know my chances are much smaller than they could have been if we caught the O.

I'm feeing pretty okay with it....knowing that I will just try again in Sept...which will also by my 1yr annv of TTC ---- I can't believe it's already been that long......I never expected this to take that much time. It will just be that much more special when it comes :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

BTW: our front page is looking a little bare these days....we need to get some upcoming dates on board ladies :)


----------



## ajd36

Lol....I was just digging around in my room for the progesterone supps since I wasn't sure where I had placed them during the move and I came across a First Response HPT. I instantly had a flood of images of me getting a positive response from a few nights ago in a dream I had had but I had forgotten about until just then. In the dream it wasn't even a questionable positive. Fingers crossed....you ladies know just how powerful my dreams can be :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJD: Oooh I hope that dream means something!! FX you Oing early turns out just fine. I'm not too worried since you said you've gotten pregnant off that before. You're so awesome for being able to do this on your own, you keep such a great attitude :) :hugs:

So I got some really nice pictures done of Draven for his 6 months. If you want to see them go to my journal :)


----------



## Kins

Manda how did your scan go?

Jenna- I LOVE the picture of the baby with the tie. Ill have to go check out your journal to see the rest.

Lei & Allika- sorry about the BFN- ugh

Grateful- What is a diaper bash??

AJ- that is AWESOME size follies and sperm! Give us a BFP this month- your not out till AF shows. Stay positive!

InGodsHands- I totally hear where your coming from. I miscarried and a week later we find out our friends are pregnant and they hadn't been trying long at all. Its gets me so upset that it cant be that easy for me. 

I am now on my July cycle with menopur hoping for a BFP in early August. We were going to do IVF this cycle but the RE had other plans and my OH has been sick so we are just gonna try menopur with ovidrel and BD'ing again.

Looking back at my last BFN cycle (june) compared with the cycle I got pregnant (sept 2012) my doc was doing different dosages of menopur. for instance this past fail when she was afraid to up my menopur dose-cause 3 of my follies were getting close-> during my BFP cycle a had 3 getting close and she had used the larger dose and one follie got really big at 22. I think I am going to ask her to take the risk and give me the larger dose when we get to that point again because I don't seem to ovulate unless I have a really big follie anyway. So I'd rather over stim and have to cancel the cycle then have a couple small follies which are no good when I take my ovidrel.

anyway that's where I am at. Taking menopur each night and getting ultra sounds frequently. My stim is usually long so Im thinking my TWW will start end of this month if this cycle works out.


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Manda how did your scan go?
> 
> Jenna- I LOVE the picture of the baby with the tie. Ill have to go check out your journal to see the rest.
> 
> Lei & Allika- sorry about the BFN- ugh
> 
> Grateful- What is a diaper bash??
> 
> AJ- that is AWESOME size follies and sperm! Give us a BFP this month- your not out till AF shows. Stay positive!
> 
> InGodsHands- I totally hear where your coming from. I miscarried and a week later we find out our friends are pregnant and they hadn't been trying long at all. Its gets me so upset that it cant be that easy for me.
> 
> I am now on my July cycle with menopur hoping for a BFP in early August. We were going to do IVF this cycle but the RE had other plans and my OH has been sick so we are just gonna try menopur with ovidrel and BD'ing again.
> 
> Looking back at my last BFN cycle (june) compared with the cycle I got pregnant (sept 2012) my doc was doing different dosages of menopur. for instance this past fail when she was afraid to up my menopur dose-cause 3 of my follies were getting close-> during my BFP cycle a had 3 getting close and she had used the larger dose and one follie got really big at 22. I think I am going to ask her to take the risk and give me the larger dose when we get to that point again because I don't seem to ovulate unless I have a really big follie anyway. So I'd rather over stim and have to cancel the cycle then have a couple small follies which are no good when I take my ovidrel.
> 
> anyway that's where I am at. Taking menopur each night and getting ultra sounds frequently. My stim is usually long so Im thinking my TWW will start end of this month if this cycle works out.

Hello:) I went for a reg ultrasound on Friday and go for the Sono Hystogram tmrw. I thought it was the other way around. I should hopefully get the results by the end of the week.


----------



## ajd36

Question for the tempers..... does anyone know if taking progesterone supps will keep the temps elevated?

I'm new to the whole tempting process as it didn't help with planning an IUI but started it last month to see how a BFP might look.....then I found out this week why your temp surges right after O, the rise of your progesterone and how it drops near the end when your level starts to go down.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Luna: Have fun at your appointment today!

AJD: I never took progesterone, but since it drops just before AF comes and you don't get AF until you stop progesterone I assume your temps would stay up as well.

TypeA: You've been so quiet lately, how is everything??

Where's all our tester?! In fact... where is EVERYONE?! :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I'm with you! Where is everyone and what's going on?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I sent momof1 this text this morning "Happy wedding week from all of your bnb ladies!!"


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies!
@Jenna: I just love your photos of Draven. They are so cute!!!!!!

@Hopin: I love what you wrote Momo. I hope she has an amazing wedding week and I hope she comes back here soon.

AFM: On birth control and hysteroscopy this week or in 2 weeks depending on the scheduling. We also found a little puppy in the drainage ditch and hence have been busy busy.


----------



## luna_19

my appointment went well, he said everything is looking perfect :) My due date got moved up to November 7, eek!

Next appointment is August 12 :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, OMG, is the puppy ok? How sad :(

Luna Glad everything went well!! I updated your due date :) :) :)


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hi ladies!! I haven't posted in awhile but I have been keeping up with everyone here and there. I am past the year mark on TTC so I have been a little bummed out over it. I have also gained about 10 pounds on Clomid so I stopped taking it for 2 months and "tried" to not think about TTC...that didn't work to well... I had my HSG test last Wednesday and I have 1 blocked tube and 1 open one. So needless to say I am really bummed now! Have any of you had this problem? I have been googling it and of course that doesn't help ease my mind. 

Anyway, thanks for listening for a second ladies. I hope y'all have a great Monday!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

KC I'm sorry you're having such a rough go at it :( Unfortunately, most (if not all) of us know exactly how you feel reaching that 1 year mark is not easy.

Also sorry to hear you have a blocked tube, and I can't honestly say I'm very familiar with that. Will do some googling for you, and only read the positives!!! :) :hugs: :flower:


Ladies if you feel like checking out some lines I posted my opk from this afternoon in my journal. I'm pretty sure it's positive but if you want to go check it out and weigh in please do!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> KC I'm sorry you're having such a rough go at it :( Unfortunately, most (if not all) of us know exactly how you feel reaching that 1 year mark is not easy.
> 
> Also sorry to hear you have a blocked tube, and I can't honestly say I'm very familiar with that. Will do some googling for you, and only read the positives!!! :) :hugs: :flower:
> 
> 
> Ladies if you feel like checking out some lines I posted my opk from this afternoon in my journal. I'm pretty sure it's positive but if you want to go check it out and weigh in please do!

Looks + to me HOPIN!! Or Atleast very close. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Kins said:


> Grateful- What is a diaper bash??

Kins, a diaper party is like a men's baby shower....but its just a guy party where they all bring packs of diapers for the dad, sit around and drink beers together. They love it :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

How did that go Grateful?!


----------



## Grateful365

Miss everyone! I've had an upper respiratory infection and trying to keep up with the craziness at work.....hope I'm back posting like normal soon. :flower: Thinking of everyone.


----------



## ajd36

I'm getting the POAS itch and its way to early and I said I wouldn't do it early either!!! Today is 6DPO


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Pee on a cheapie opk to get the urge out of your system :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - it went well. I was feeling pretty awful on Saturday...but made it through and ended up having a good time anyways. DH was happy with the party and had a great time with his buddies. We are glad its over as we are both feeling tired from being so busy the past few months and just want to rest now. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

This thread has gone soooooooooooo quiet!! It makes me sad.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello Ladies!!!!!

Apologies for being MIA but have been swamped after returning from our trip. 

Lun - thanks for all the wonderful tips. You are awesome :)

Ajd - those numbers sound great, try not to worry about timing (i know it's hard) but that egg and that sperm can meet with or without perfect timing. 

I read a few comments about BRAZILIANS. 

I love them...i feel so fresh and clean...i get them all the time. and have been doing it for many years. DH also loves them...prefers them over a bikini only. 

AFM....AF came last Tuesday....have dr appt for review and plan next week. 

Because I could not see my FS before AF ended and I didn't want to waste this month we are doing IUI #4.


----------



## Grateful365

I'm trying to post! I don't like that its quiet either. 

Allika - we need a pic of the puppy

Hopin - I like your new profile pic :flower:

I'm still feeling good about August testing ladies. :happydance: July has been a bust so far, but that just means more for August!


----------



## Grateful365

Would August BFP's make May babies? 

May babies ROCK!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* Glad to hear about IUI! I hope hope hope this one is it for you!! You should be temping! :) Although I don't have much room to talk as my temping has been majorly sporadic so far this cycle :haha:

*Grateful* Hold up there!!! You still have ajd & myself testing this month! Ajd on the 25th & Me on the 29th (but if I'm being honest probably more like the 25th with ajd :rofl: :haha:) So it's not too late to get a couple of July bfps up in here!! :D


----------



## Grateful365

Oh GOOD!!!!! :happydance: Forgive me I am all mixed up over here the past couple weeks. I need to pay closer attention to the front page!!! 

Yeay to the end of July.....go out with a BANG?! I like it!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You're totally forgiven! I don't know what else we have going on because nobody is anteing up their testing dates but I WILL find these things out.... :haha:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> You're totally forgiven! I don't know what else we have going on because nobody is anteing up their testing dates but I WILL find these things out.... :haha:

Looks like my testing date should be July 31st! Maybe the end of July will be lucky for us all!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Woot woot! There's another test date!! KC you're on the front page :)


----------



## Grateful365

I'm happy now!!!! Anyone else testing this month?? Or even start putting up your August test dates! 

We need more dates! :flower:

The only date I have to add is for a weekly checkup appt. on 7/18.


----------



## Allika

Puppy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## luna_19

Awe puppy! Are you keeping it?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omg I love this puppy!!! Did he just get stuck in there?? Do you know where he came from?!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...that pup is ADORABLeE!!!!!!!

Hoping....this cycle I will be testing August 5th...if I last that long.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies!!! Sorry I've been quiet . I left to the beach on Friday & just getting some Down time since we got back. We had a blast & just like I expected.. AF started Saturday but I didn't let it ruin my time. Just was a bit bloated hahaha. 

I need to go catch up with everyone on the pages before....

Allika- the puppy is Adorable & so glad you took her in to help her find a home :)

Jenna- I'm loving the pictures you have been posting.... Ahhhh draven is so freaking Adorable!

Grateful- I hope your starting to feel better. I can't believe you are already at 36 weeks.. Time is flying!

Typea- how are you hun?

Ajd- ahhhhh pee on a opk Lol!! Don't do it ;) ;) 

Hopin- I'm so glad I can stalk your chart.. I'll start temping tomorrow too!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ajd I agree pee on an opk! We can line spot on that instead so you don't waste an HPT!

Allika ahh puppy!!!! It's so cute he needs a name! Poor little guy I hope he's alright :( 

Grateful I'm ready to see another bump pic! I can't believe you're 36 weeks already you're doing GREAT. How do you feel?!


----------



## Kins

Grateful365 said:


> Kins, a diaper party is like a men's baby shower....but its just a guy party where they all bring packs of diapers for the dad, sit around and drink beers together. They love it :haha:

Ooh so cool. If I ever get pregnant of making my husband have one. He loves beer lol


----------



## Kins

Aj- way too early to get a positive wait it out a little longer.


Alika you should keep him. He is so cute


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - Thanks for asking! Feeling pretty good...just getting over an upper respiratory infection and trying to stay cool in the heat. Thank God for air conditioning...I wouldn't last 15 minutes in this heat right now. I'll try to get a new bump pic on my journal.


----------



## anmlz86

KC- sorry for a delayed post :) welcome to the one tubers club :p although it does suck it definitely isn't the end of the world. My doc told me the tube could har been damaged by a pelvic inflammatory problem or just didn't develop right growing up. All my bloodwork came out kosher and I've never had any hoo-ha problems other than yeast infections and UTIs. I've also read that if the ovary on the debilitated tube side has a follicle that will rupture, at times the opposite tube will snag the egg. That's what I was hoping whenever we tried to catch any of my eggs since my left ovary is dominant but my left tube is crap. Hope this helps at all! Good luck for your July 31st testing date!

AFM- start my stimming meds tonight, kind of excited yet nervous :)

Good luck everyone!! Have a great day!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

anmlz86 said:


> KC- sorry for a delayed post :) welcome to the one tubers club :p although it does suck it definitely isn't the end of the world. My doc told me the tube could har been damaged by a pelvic inflammatory problem or just didn't develop right growing up. All my bloodwork came out kosher and I've never had any hoo-ha problems other than yeast infections and UTIs. I've also read that if the ovary on the debilitated tube side has a follicle that will rupture, at times the opposite tube will snag the egg. That's what I was hoping whenever we tried to catch any of my eggs since my left ovary is dominant but my left tube is crap. Hope this helps at all! Good luck for your July 31st testing date!
> 
> AFM- start my stimming meds tonight, kind of excited yet nervous :)
> 
> Good luck everyone!! Have a great day!!

thank you so much for your post! I was really down yesterday but for some reason today I feel much better. Your post really helped :hugs:

I started clomid back this month so I hope the correct side with catch the egg...I haven't ever had any hoo-ha problems other than 1 yeast infection and 1 uti. I was always so regular so I thought this journey wouldn't be a problem....ugh.

Anyway, hope you ladies are having a great week! 

Allika- I am such a dog person and I am loving that picture of the puppy!! Does he have a name yet?


----------



## anmlz86

KC- good luck with everything! I'm right there with you thinking this journey would be no problem when we started, even though I knew I had some speed bumps coming into the game. All the effort definitely makes me appreciate the little things though! 

Grateful- I praise the A/C even without being pregnant, I can only imagine how you're holding up with the heat. It's been pretty humid here and my friend just recently allowed her husband to turn on their A/C, she's due the 21st!


----------



## ajd36

I have the itch to test out my trigger shot... so when I test on Friday 10dpo for my OB (non-TTC apt) I will know if the trigger is gone. Last time it was gone by day 5-6 I think.

Hopin, my test date is actually July 24th... so I can fuel the fire on here a day sooner!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* I updated you girl!! :)

*Jenna* How was baby D's appointment? Besides him being perfect, I that is ;)


----------



## LDizzy30

Good luck to everyone that's left to test in July!! I can't wait to see some more BFP's!! 

Allika-the pup is adorable and very lucky!! 

Jenna-Dravens pics turned out great :)

AFM- I had an u/s appointment yesterday morning to test for downs. It takes two weeks before they'll have any results. I decided to do the optional genetic testing due to my sisters baby having DiGeorge syndrome. They said everything looks good so far! :)


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone. I had my hsg yesterday. No blockages but won't get my results back from the reg ultrasound till I see the dr on July 31. We r still playing it clam just doing whatever and trying not to think about the whole TTC business. Glad to see everyone is good. I will probably be a bit quiet for the next little while but I will still be following along:)


----------



## ajd36

LDizzy: I think I'm gonna be in the same boat with you for testing for a variety of reasons. Do they test thru your belly or cervix? It all depends on where the baby is attached. My friend had hers thru her belly and said it was like a bee sting but longer... hope it wasn't too unconfortable. Keeping Fx all is well :hugs:

AFM: moving my test date up by one again as I have acupuncture on Tues and he wants up know if I'm preggers! So July 23rd now


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*GOOD MORNING SWEET BNB LADIES!!*

*Ajd* I have updated your test date :) I like it that it keeps moving up! :dance:

*Manda* Congrats on no blockages

*LDizzy* Glad everything looks good so far! Did you get any pics from your u/s?! When is your next appointment? I can't believe you're already 13 weeks! Happy 2nd tri! Are you finding out the gender?

*TypeA* Guess that makes you 13 weeks too! How are you feeling? Are you doing a gender scan? When do you go back, and how is everything looking for you?

*KC* Hi :)

*anmlz* How did the stimming meds go?

*Jenna* How was Draven's appointment yesterday?!

*Grateful* You look FANTASTIC! Are you feeling any better?

*Allika* Have you found a home for that adorable puppy yet? I wish I could take the little rascal! We're a little far away for that to happen though. Ahhh so cute! Are you having the hysteroscopy this week?

*Lei* Speaking of temping, you're supposed to be doing that! And stop being so quiet! :haha:

*Breaking* Hi :) :wave:

*Kins* How are you doing over there?

*Rojo* Almost 19 weeks, that is INSANE!! When is your next appt? Is this pregnancy going by as fast for you as it seems to be in my eyes?!

*Lune* I tried to stalk your chart but not much temping going on. I think I remember something about you being on vacation this week though....not sure. You should be O'ing soon right? Are you doing Clomid this cycle? 

*Ingodshands* Hi there :flower: Anything new with you?

AFM, I'm 1DPO so let the TWW Begin :)


----------



## Grateful365

Morning!!! Still crazy busy at work but gonna try to post quick...

Ldizzy - I am so impatient when waiting for things like test results. I'm glad you got it done though and I'm sure the results will be perfect.

Manda - Hooray on a clear HSG! They say having the test makes you more fertile for the next could months because the dye really clears out the tubes I guess. :winkwink:

Ajd - I like the test date!!! Its not to far either! :thumbup:

Allika - LOVE that puppy! It's going to be hard to resist keeping him isn't it???! I hope you can find him a good home either way. <3

Lei - Miss you! Also hope you start temping! I love looking at the charts. How is everything going?

Jenna - Can't wait to hear about Draven's appointment

Hopin - Happy 2WW!!!!! :happydance:

Rojo - Geez! Your pregnancy is in turbo speed I think! How are you feeling? Have you had an ultrasound lately or have one coming soon? 

AFM: Just trying to keep up at work, get my job trained for 6 week maternity leave and get over this stupid upper respiratory thing. Other than that, life is good!


----------



## MandaC

Grateful365 said:


> Morning!!! Still crazy busy at work but gonna try to post quick...
> 
> Ldizzy - I am so impatient when waiting for things like test results. I'm glad you got it done though and I'm sure the results will be perfect.
> 
> Manda - Hooray on a clear HSG! They say having the test makes you more fertile for the next could months because the dye really clears out the tubes I guess. :winkwink:
> 
> Ajd - I like the test date!!! Its not to far either! :thumbup:
> 
> Allika - LOVE that puppy! It's going to be hard to resist keeping him isn't it???! I hope you can find him a good home either way. <3
> 
> Lei - Miss you! Also hope you start temping! I love looking at the charts. How is everything going?
> 
> Jenna - Can't wait to hear about Draven's appointment
> 
> Hopin - Happy 2WW!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Rojo - Geez! Your pregnancy is in turbo speed I think! How are you feeling? Have you had an ultrasound lately or have one coming soon?
> 
> AFM: Just trying to keep up at work, get my job trained for 6 week maternity leave and get over this stupid upper respiratory thing. Other than that, life is good!

Thank you!! I have heard that too:) apparently they didn't use dye but they used saline and it still went thru my tubes. Do u think that would still have the same effect?? I guess it would still flush everything out right. Keeping my fingers crossed tho!! My friend got prego 3 months after her hsg test. 

Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting for their bfp!!


----------



## Grateful365

MandaC said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Manda - Hooray on a clear HSG! They say having the test makes you more fertile for the next could months because the dye really clears out the tubes I guess. :winkwink:
> 
> Thank you!! I have heard that too:) apparently they didn't use dye but they used saline and it still went thru my tubes. Do u think that would still have the same effect?? I guess it would still flush everything out right. Keeping my fingers crossed tho!! My friend got prego 3 months after her hsg test.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting for their bfp!!Click to expand...

Maybe it IS saline and not dye....? Now I'm not sure. Either way....yes I think cleaning it out with anything would give the same effect. I got my BFP 2 months after HSG...not sure if it had anything to do with it or not. I was TTC for 5 years on and off and after trying a variety of supplements and Femara and 2 months after HSG, I got my first ever BFP. FX'd for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ajd36

I had my HSG last month and now I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## MandaC

Grateful365 said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Manda - Hooray on a clear HSG! They say having the test makes you more fertile for the next could months because the dye really clears out the tubes I guess. :winkwink:
> 
> Thank you!! I have heard that too:) apparently they didn't use dye but they used saline and it still went thru my tubes. Do u think that would still have the same effect?? I guess it would still flush everything out right. Keeping my fingers crossed tho!! My friend got prego 3 months after her hsg test.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting for their bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it IS saline and not dye....? Now I'm not sure. Either way....yes I think cleaning it out with anything would give the same effect. I got my BFP 2 months after HSG...not sure if it had anything to do with it or not. I was TTC for 5 years on and off and after trying a variety of supplements and Femara and 2 months after HSG, I got my first ever BFP. FX'd for you!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh thanks for that. It's making a little more excited. I just hope my hormones behave. I conceived my other 2 little ones using Fermera on the first try for both and now for some reason it's not working out and my LH is always surging pretty early. So I guess we will see.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hello! :wave:

Draven's appointment went well yesterday. 28" long (91st percentile) 16lb 15.5oz (37th percentile) and his head was 17.52" (78th percentile) I think his last head measurement may have been a misread because according to this it would have shrunk lol. And looking at his growth chart this head measurement follows the curve perfectly if you take out his last one that was ridiculously large.
He had 5 shots :cry: they usually have a 3 in 1 shot but they ran out so he had to get 2 extra! Poor booboo bear. He has 2 little bruises on his leg, but he's doing great.


I need to vent, totally not related to TTC. So a little background first... to make it short, my mother is literally psychotic. I've been raising her since I was 13, she's an alcoholic, addicted to prescription pills, bipolar, the whole 9 yards. So she acts like a child a lot. Now, on Sunday she decides to call me and ask if she can come visit (my parents live 2 hours away in Vancouver, WA). I told her fortunately that would be a perfect day because I was going to pick up my sister and go to the lake anyways and she can come along then stay the night. But I have had plans for a week now to go hiking Wednesday (today) morning so she'll have to go when we leave for that. She threw a fit! One night wasn't good enough for her, she kept begging for me to leave Draven behind so she can babysit while we go hiking. First of all, I would never trust her alone with him. Second of all, I want Draven to come with! She keeps pushing it saying I "need mommy time". I work 3 days a week and that's enough "mommy time" for me. I want to spend time with my son. I told her one night is good enough, she should be grateful it worked out in such short notice and that I'll go down there to visit soon to make up for it. SHE HUNG UP ON ME! 51 years old and she's still hanging up on me. Fast forward to yesterday, I haven't spoken to her since then. We're on our way back from the doctors appointment planning to just grab the dog and some snacks then head out to the lake. I'm assuming at this point she decided to stay home since I haven't heard from her. My phone rings and it's her asking casually how the appointment went yadda yadda... Then at the end of the conversation adds in "Okay, well I'm about 10 minutes away." WHAT?! I said "Uh, I didn't know you were coming..." She then tells me she had to "think about it". Think about what?! She had 2 hours to call me and tell me she was coming. Needless to say, she's still here and I'm still livid. I had a talk with her telling her she owes me an apology and she did, but I'm still upset. I'll get over it, I'm so used to her pulling crap like this. I just needed to vent.

I'm sorry for the ridiculously long post. I just had to get that out. I feel a little better.
Rant over. :)


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies

@Hopin: You had a strong dip yesterday, looks funky! Glad your on the other side of Ovulation now!

@Grateful: Final weeks/days...exciting exciting

@Jenna: Sorry about your mom, that must be very hard for you :(

@ADJ: I AM EXCITED FOR YOU ABOUT THIS CYCLE!

@all the others: Dont take it personal that I am not directly commenting towards you. Bad memory.

AFM: I have not found a home for the pup yet, but am close to sealing the deal :)! I will miss her, she is a lot of fun! But I just cant see me with "hopefully a newborn" soon (please dont jinx me) and two 50 lbs + dogs. So I want her to find a home now, while she is still cute and "adoptable".

Also, we are going on vacation next week to San Francisco and Napa Valley. It was supposed to be a nice DINK trip with a befriended couple but now she is preggo. Yet another one of my friends. Ugh! It feels like God is missing me constantly and putting babies in everyone's belly but mine. MEAN MEAN!

On the monday, 07/29 I will have the hysteroscopy. That will be interesting. I had a HSG done last year that was clear, so I am not sure what the additional value of this procedure will be. Whatevs!

I am debating about resigning from my job in late August. My family from Germany is visiting the whole month of October and I havent seen them in nearly a year. I dont want to be working while they are here! Also, if I quit it will give me time to do IVF. I dont really like this job I am having. Its a small company and everything is manual which is a nightmare for an accountant. They are also very inflexible with time and that makes it hard to schedule my Fertility appointments.

We can get by on DH's salary for a while and if worst comes to worst I can find work again quickly in Houston...


----------



## luna_19

Jenna I can't believe you have to put up with that from your mother. Mine is a complete psycho too and hasn't been part of my life since I was 15. She is so lucky that you even make an attempt to include her at all :hugs:

Just wanted to point out that I got my bfp on my second cycle after my hsg too ;)


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - I'm sorry you have to deal with that. We sure can't choose our parents can we... :hugs: to you. 

Allika - I'm glad your getting close to finding pup a home. Was so nice of you to help him! Keep your chin up....God's not forgetting you...keep the faith, your time will be coming!!

Ajd - FX'd!!!!!!

Side note to everyone.....have your DH's, OH's eat WALNUTS. They have been proven to give the spermies an extra OOOmph! My DH ate a bunch of them while at work for a few weeks and it was a month or two after that we got our first BFP...coincidence? Not sure...but can't hurt!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* I have a really good feeling for you!

*Jenna* I'm sorry you're having to deal with this from your mother. I can relate - not my mother but someon else in my life is very similar. It's amazing how people don't think about how what they do impacts others. 

*Allika* I know isn't that dip so odd??? I took it twice bc I just knew it was wrong. But nope.
I'm sorry to hear this new job isn't all it was cracked up to be. I remember you being so excited when you got it! Ugh. But maybe it will work out so that you can spend this time with your family when they come in. That would be lovely!
As for the hysteroscopy - Do you have odd periods or strange bleeding? I hope this procedure gives you some answers!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thanks for listening to my rant. She is very lucky that I let her stay after pulling that. It isn't the first and won't be the last time something like this will happen. She's just a looney bin. And part of her deal for staying here is she was only allowed to have 1 drink. She ended up having 2 but I went to bed right when she opened the second one so I didn't say anything


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: No, I have no issues with my period which is why I find it strange to be having this procedure


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna... i have some one in my life that has those issues as well. it's soooooo difficult....so i have to five you credit for your patience!!!!

How is everyone? I'm soo busy at work that I can't come by here so often. 

Miss you ladies! 

I'm in CD 9...i have a scan tomorrow and IUI probably this weekend. then FS appt on Monday.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww Jenna I'm sorry your having a tough time with your mom. I cant relate to the everything but I know what its like to bud heads with your mom cause my mom & I fight like we are sister. She will be gone soon so I hope you can get back into your groove :)

Ajd you know they say that hsg makes things like Velcro in there.. Gl hun :) ;)

Yesss ladies I'm still here but keeping quiet.. I am keeping up though :) I started temping this morning so I am going to really try to keep up with it. My cycle was almost a week late so I'm hoping the retrieval didn't throw if off to much cause after all it came a week early after retrieval. Fxed for everyone!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just wanted to share this neat picture :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## anmlz86

Stimming meds aren't uber terrible just yet. Just started the Follistim yesterday and it stung like a mother! Got a nice bruise to go with it. Tonight's was much better, a pre-iced site definitely helps. Start Menopur tomorrow and drive up to Chicago for a conference on Friday. Hopefully the fridge in the hotel works well :) Go in on Monday for an estradiol check and an U/S to see how many follicles I have and how they are progressing. Busy busy!

Hope everyone else is doing well with everything going on! Good luck to all the testers in the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

BTW you're supposed to see a baby in that picture :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* let us know how your scan goes today!

*Lei* I'm so glad you're temping!! 

*Grateful* Let us know how your appointment goes today. Not much longer until we'll be seeing baby Jimmy's sweet face!! You have what, 3 more appointments? Ahhhhh!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Just wanted to share this neat picture :)

Such a cool picture!!!!!!! Took me a sec and then I was like...OOOHHHHH! Way cool!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good morning all:)
I have a quick question...can someone please explain temping and what u do? I have no Idea and I think I want to try it next month. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Manda - Fertilityfriend.com is a great website to use to learn about charting/temping.

Basically, temping is taking your temperature every morning (at the same time) with a BBT (Basil Body Thermomether) which you can find at any drugstore. It goes out to two decimal places to give you a more accurate temperature read.

You take your temperature every morning and record it on a chart. After temping a couple of cycles, you will begin to see your temperature pattern. It also helps you to pinpoint the day you ovulated based on your temperatures. Temps rise after ovulation and drop again when AF starts.

Many of us have found it helpful in TTC...it helps you to know your body a little better. Hope you try it out so we can stalk your chart. :haha:

Let us know if you have any questions


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning everyone...

I've had CD10 scan today and there is a 18mm follie on my left....

I see my Dr Monday and I'm nervous about his comments on what we should do next...ugh!


----------



## ajd36

Why are we nervous Breaking?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning everyone...

I've had CD10 scan today and there is a 18mm follie on my left....

I see my Dr Monday and I'm nervous about his comments on what we should do next...ugh!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow that's an AWESOME picture I love that! Way cool!

Where is TypeA??? I hope she's doing okay.

Please keep us in your prayers ladies. As you know OH runs his own business. He's been working on this his whole life since he was a teenager. His life's goal was do do this so ultimately he can work from home and be with his family. Well Google has been making some updates and changes that have absolutely destroyed his business. It's coming to an end. He's super depressed about it and we're struggling now as he has never needed to go to school or have a regular job. He's been looking at schools all morning and been so upset. I just hope he fights through this and his business makes it, for his sake.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *GOOD MORNING SWEET BNB LADIES!!*
> 
> *Ajd* I have updated your test date :) I like it that it keeps moving up! :dance:
> 
> *Manda* Congrats on no blockages
> 
> *LDizzy* Glad everything looks good so far! Did you get any pics from your u/s?! When is your next appointment? I can't believe you're already 13 weeks! Happy 2nd tri! Are you finding out the gender?
> 
> *TypeA* Guess that makes you 13 weeks too! How are you feeling? Are you doing a gender scan? When do you go back, and how is everything looking for you?
> 
> *KC* Hi :)
> 
> *anmlz* How did the stimming meds go?
> 
> *Jenna* How was Draven's appointment yesterday?!
> 
> *Grateful* You look FANTASTIC! Are you feeling any better?
> 
> *Allika* Have you found a home for that adorable puppy yet? I wish I could take the little rascal! We're a little far away for that to happen though. Ahhh so cute! Are you having the hysteroscopy this week?
> 
> *Lei* Speaking of temping, you're supposed to be doing that! And stop being so quiet! :haha:
> 
> *Breaking* Hi :) :wave:
> 
> *Kins* How are you doing over there?
> 
> *Rojo* Almost 19 weeks, that is INSANE!! When is your next appt? Is this pregnancy going by as fast for you as it seems to be in my eyes?!
> 
> *Lune* I tried to stalk your chart but not much temping going on. I think I remember something about you being on vacation this week though....not sure. You should be O'ing soon right? Are you doing Clomid this cycle?
> 
> *Ingodshands* Hi there :flower: Anything new with you?
> 
> AFM, I'm 1DPO so let the TWW Begin :)


I'm so embarrassed to post here because it's been so long! Here's the deets:
-I am 13wks and 1 day
- the hematoma has healed!!!!! 
-the fertility dr let me do a test where they sort the baby's chromosomes from mine to check for downs syndrome and two other tests. All came back normal! 
- with the above blood tests the dr learned the sex but we are holding out until our gender reveal party on September 7th to find out. The theme is baseball or ballet. 
-I finally got to stop my progesterone at week 12
- I went to the reg OB a week or so ago. I got one pic (I'm used to getting about 20 pics every 3 days STH the fertility dr)
-my next appt is with the heart specialist for the baby next Thursday. 

That's about it!!! I need to see some BFPs!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna_KA said:


> Wow that's an AWESOME picture I love that! Way cool!
> 
> Where is TypeA??? I hope she's doing okay.
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers ladies. As you know OH runs his own business. He's been working on this his whole life since he was a teenager. His life's goal was do do this so ultimately he can work from home and be with his family. Well Google has been making some updates and changes that have absolutely destroyed his business. It's coming to an end. He's super depressed about it and we're struggling now as he has never needed to go to school or have a regular job. He's been looking at schools all morning and been so upset. I just hope he fights through this and his business makes it, for his sake.


I was typing as you were typing!! :). I will definitely keep you in my prayers....that's tough to go through. Any type of professional change effects the whole family. Prayers to you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Great news TypeA, all of it!!! So YOU don't even know yet if it's a boy or a girl?!

*Jenna* :( that's awful. How is google making it so that he can't continue running his business?? This is just terrible :(


----------



## typeA TTC

I don't know yet!


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking - 18 sounds good! 

TypeA - How exciting to do a gender reveal party! So you don't know yet? Will you and DH be opening an envelope that says the gender or something from the doctors? How fun!!!!Glad to hear your doing well!!

Jenna - This makes me sad! Especially because you say he is so passionate about it. I will be praying for all three of you. When one door closes....another one will open. :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

We will be cutting the cake...I'll update with some pics once my decor comes in.


----------



## Grateful365

typeA TTC said:


> We will be cutting the cake...I'll update with some pics once my decor comes in.

I don't get it...! Maybe its pregnancy brain....

But who makes the cake that knows the gender? Is the cake blue or pink inside?


----------



## luna_19

I think they fill the cake with either pink or blue icing :)

glad things are going great with you typeA! :)

:hugs: Jenna, that is so hard to deal with. I hope an even better opportunity comes his way.


----------



## Kins

Breaking 18 is great! Remind me again were you are meds to get that 18? You should start bd'ing just incase your due to O it only needs to be 18


----------



## Kins

So sorry Jenna I keep the b&b ladies in my prayers daily I'll say an extra for you guys.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you everyone, he's feeling a little bit better now I think it was just a rough morning as he came in to realization. He woke me up crying and he very rarely cries. I just feel awful. Like I said it's not about the money, I can easily pick up more hours and work full time and we'd do fine. It's just so hard to see his life's work and passion come tumbling down.
So OH uses Google for a lot of his marketing and promotion tactics. I don't understand the whole thing but all he's told me is that they've come out with updates that are basically making small businesses look like spam and spammers to look legit. They're doing the opposite of what they should be doing. And if any of you have Gmail you'll notice the new "Promitions" tab. That's the one that really shot him down recently. We live off of his mailing list so he sends out mass emails regarding sales, new products, etc. and that's how we get our money. But now with this new tab they're all going in to the "promitions" section which NOBODY will be checking. So since then all the traffic to his websites have completely halted. He gets no traffic anymore. No traffic means no money which means no funds for the business, aaand no more business. I'm hoping he'll be able to pull through. He's just so upset which of course makes me very upset too.


TypeA I am SOOOO happy to hear that hematoma is finally gone!! :hugs: What a relief! And I'm very happy to hear from you again I was starting to get a little worried. Where's the pic?! I'll upload it for you I want to see your little boo baby! That cake idea sounds so cute. I wish I'd have the patience to do something like that but I know I never would. September seems so far away I can't wait to find out! :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Monday they drew my blood and did an U/S to check the fluid on the back of the babus neck (or something like that) for downs, in two weeks they will do the othe part of the testing. I've never heard of them going through the belly button..... That sounds scary. :/ 
I thought I wanted to go team yellow, but I seriously don't know if I can wait much longer. 

Jenna-I'm sorry about the situation you and your family are in. :( you are definitely in my prayers.

Grateful- time is flying!! Less than one month til your little boy is here!

Type A- I was so happy when I read your post about your most recent appointment!! 

Good luck testers and everyone else happy Thursday!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Happy Friday Ladies!!! TGIF!!!! <3

*LDizzy* I think I want to go team yellow too (whenever I get that bfp!) but DH wants nothing to do with that. We'll see :)

SO, I have an OB appointment, just a consult, on Tuesday. Since I took my last round of Clomid I really wanted to consult with my OB about what I should do next, especially since I'm not quite feeling ready for a FS or IUI yet.
Do you ladies have any suggestions for what I should ask her? I'm planning to ask her about Femara. But would like to have some other questions for her so that it's not a waste of an appointment.


----------



## Allika

Ask if you can play with birth control pills. Like take half a pack and then stop....in case she doesn't want to prescribe Femara...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

What is the purpose of that?


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - You got a crossline!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I will be excited to hear what your OB says on Tuesday about next steps. I would like to see you try the Femara just because so many people say one or the other works for them, and Femara doesn't mess with your lining. Hmmm....what else to ask. I'm not sure. Did you say your DH's SA was ok, or I thought I remembered you saying something was just slightly off. How long ago was the test? Worth doing again?

I like the baby asprin thing too and think you should keep that up.

I still feel its just a matter of time for you. I know it has felt like forever...but look at me....same thing. One of these months...is gonna be YOURS. :winkwink: Excited.


----------



## Grateful365

Weekly doctor appointment went pretty good. My legs and ankles have started to swell the past couple of days and my blood pressure was up yesterday. Doctor said he just wants to keep an eye on it and see what it is next week. 

A few more details posted in my journal.

Next appointment is July 25th.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...I'm nervous bc I'm NOT anywhere close to being mentally ready to take on ivf. And we've had 3 bfn iui cycles. #4 iui this wknd then dr on monday.

Jenna...hugs! that is so tough un. I'm praying for you..that things work out.

Type A..that is amazing news. What a tough little bean you got there! 

Grateful baby time is almost here!!

Kins...i took femera and got the 18mm and now started Puregon just a boost before O. we are doing an iui so I'm closely monitored by u/s and bloodwork. I will know this afternoon if my LH is surging...if so then tmrw IUI. is not then u/s b/w tmrw again.

Ladies...i wanted to share a tough situation DH and I find ourselves in...bc of the crazy rain storm in toronto last week, our basement flooded...insurance is covering a portion of the damage (thankfully). but the portion of the damage they will be not cover is going to be very expensive. We have no choice but to repair bc its not safe with mold water damage etc. We got a quote last night and it's going to cost us 10-15K and that's on top of insurance help!

First thought that came to my mind was...omg that's the cost of ivf.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ajd...I'm nervous bc I'm NOT anywhere close to being mentally ready to take on ivf. And we've had 3 bfn iui cycles. #4 iui this wknd then dr on monday.
> 
> Jenna...hugs! that is so tough un. I'm praying for you..that things work out.
> 
> Type A..that is amazing news. What a tough little bean you got there!
> 
> Grateful baby time is almost here!!
> 
> Kins...i took femera and got the 18mm and now started Puregon just a boost before O. we are doing an iui so I'm closely monitored by u/s and bloodwork. I will know this afternoon if my LH is surging...if so then tmrw IUI. is not then u/s b/w tmrw again.
> 
> Ladies...i wanted to share a tough situation DH and I find ourselves in...bc of the crazy rain storm in toronto last week, our basement flooded...insurance is covering a portion of the damage (thankfully). but the portion of the damage they will be not cover is going to be very expensive. We have no choice but to repair bc its not safe with mold water damage etc. We got a quote last night and it's going to cost us 10-15K and that's on top of insurance help!
> 
> First thought that came to my mind was...omg that's the cost of ivf.

Oh Breakingdawn I am so sorry to hear that. I can imagen what went through you head because I would have thought of the same thing. :hugs:
Just a question, why won't your house insurance pay for the whole thing??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hoping...goodluck at your appt. ask about femera for sure!!!


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: a lot of general OBGYN are hesitant of prescribing Femara as it is not approved for ovulation induction. If your OBGYN is on that side of the fence, taking the pill and them stopping might help. The pill contains estrogen as well and tickles your hormones which helps some women!


----------



## MandaC

Allika said:


> @Hopin: a lot of general OBGYN are hesitant of prescribing Femara as it is not approved for ovulation induction. If your OBGYN is on that side of the fence, taking the pill and them stopping might help. The pill contains estrogen as well and tickles your hormones which helps some women!

What do u do exactly?? Do you take the whole month, or take some and then start fermera too??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda....thanks hun.

In the home insurance world flooding is not covered. Even if you have sewer backup coverage - which we do - it explicitly excludes flooding. 

We had both flooding damage - water entering through the floors and walls. And sewer backup..water entering the the sewer pipes. 

We took pics so that's how we can prove the sewer backup. The insurance company will cover fixing all the floors etc bc the sewer watwr from the pipes ruined that (regardless of the flooding). They will not cover the flooding damage...external walls soft and crumbly bc of water pressure from the flood.

That flooding damage is expensive....if we don't fix it bc the damage is done even during a light rain the water is automatically going to pull and run to those spots the storm has damaged.


----------



## ajd36

Hopin or Jenna, I don't have time post a pic of my hpt from just now but I want everyone to help me line spot!!!!' I think it might just be! It was within the time frame and I'm 10dpo today!

Can you PM with your number and I'll send you a pic to share? I have to take a shower and get ready for me OB apt


----------



## luna_19

Breaking that's so frustrating :hugs: I wonder if the government is going to help out with extra costs since so many people were effected. I think that's what they did in Alberta recently, definitely something to look into and possibly contact your MP/MLA about.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Luna!

Ajd...Oooh so exciting. Sorry can't post pics right now but can't wait to see it.


----------



## Grateful365

Ajd - Whhhhaaaaaaaaaat?!??!?!! I wanna SEEE!!!!!!! now now now!!!! :dohh::haha:


----------



## ajd36

I sent two pics to Jenna... waiting for her to post!

I'm trying not to get too excited yet as the line was just barely there!!! And the digi was bfn

But we will see... I may have a preggers test done for my apt today


----------



## Jenna_KA

BEHOLD!!! I hold the images of a BFP!!

Since I can only post 5 at a time I'm going to first post the originals then the edited ones.

Original:
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 17









photo (5).jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jenna_KA

Edited then Inverted:
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 12









photo (5).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11









photo (4)-001.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 10









photo (5)-001.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jenna_KA

Congratulations that's a BFP!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Grateful365

I have chills! I got so excited I accidentally shut my whole internet! LOL!!!!:haha:

That is a CLEAR line Ajd!!!! Get the doctor to give you a test!!!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda....thanks hun.
> 
> In the home insurance world flooding is not covered. Even if you have sewer backup coverage - which we do - it explicitly excludes flooding.
> 
> We had both flooding damage - water entering through the floors and walls. And sewer backup..water entering the the sewer pipes.
> 
> We took pics so that's how we can prove the sewer backup. The insurance company will cover fixing all the floors etc bc the sewer watwr from the pipes ruined that (regardless of the flooding). They will not cover the flooding damage...external walls soft and crumbly bc of water pressure from the flood.
> 
> That flooding damage is expensive....if we don't fix it bc the damage is done even during a light rain the water is automatically going to pull and run to those spots the storm has damaged.

That really sucks. Iam sorry :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

HOLY COW AJD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went to lunch and then BOOM come back to a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is so exciting omg omg omg omg omg omg!! You HAVE to have them give you a test.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I seriously cannot think about ANYTHING besides that :bfp: and I'm so busy at work but I DON'T CARE all I wanna do is jump for joy!!!


----------



## ajd36

Thanks girls!!!! Im shocked and excited and still don't believe it!!


----------



## ajd36

Jump for Joy Hopin!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Me too I'm so distracted now! Can't even concentrate AT ALL! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Omg ajd yay! :happydance: :happydance:

I didn't even notice your first post but I did notice how great your chart is looking! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I AM HUN!!! TRUST me.... I'm going crazy over here. 

It's gotta be the HSG test you had right?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats adj!!! I got chills too! So happy for you and can not wait for the blood results:happydance:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Whoop Whoop ADJ!!!!!!!!!!!! That's soooo exciting!! I see the lines :)


----------



## ajd36

So...I was able to get my beta done while I was at my OB apt today!!! The lab wasn't busy at all so hopefully I can get the results and let you all know. Just has to be higher than 5 to count as a BFP.

I'm still just shocked and in complete disbelief!!! I thought for SURE that we missed the O by an entire day...thank goodness for Velcro!!


----------



## Allika

Yay Adj that is awesome


----------



## Ingodshand

Omg, i waiting on pins and needles for you! Was this the first time you used menopur? Maybe that made the difference!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Here is her tests taken apart. Clear as day!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6396.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1048.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jenna_KA

WOW!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1048.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_6396.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1048-001.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_6396-001.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Grateful365

Clear as day!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

omg.... I am just on :cloud9: for you Ajd. Can't wait to get your betas!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Eek! Can't wait to hear your numbers :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Have the called you, have they called you, have they called you?!?!?!?!? :haha:

Sorry. I'm dying to know. Did they put a STAT on it?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh and I Meant to ask, was this FMU? And do you have more tests to test in the morning?

I'm so gald you tested today before your OB appt!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump said:


> Have the called you, have they called you, have they called you?!?!?!?!? :haha:
> 
> Sorry. I'm dying to know. Did they put a STAT on it?

BAHAHAHA!! :rofl:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:) Hehe. 

Hey Jenna....how's things going? With DH's business? Been thinking about you. xoxo


----------



## ajd36

The beta came back negative but they want me to continue the progesterone until next Wednesday and test again then.

My heart is hurting just a little


----------



## Kins

BReaking- UGH sorry about the flood. It is ALWAYS something isnt it....
Hopin- what is FS?

I have to look up femera...no idea what it is.

AJ--- keep taking that progesterone---that line is there we all see it....keeping my fingers crossed for you lady :)


----------



## Grateful365

I think its just because its early. There is a line there. Lets see what tomorrow brings :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Ajd* Keep testing. We ALL see the line. Keeping my FX'd for you. Plus it's SO early.

*Breaking* :( Bless your heart. I'm so sorry you're dealing with that.

*Kins* FS = fertility specialist. I had an appointment for the 11th of this month and then canceled it bc I wasn't ready.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry adj:hugs: how can we see a line but the test be negative? Maybe it is just too early?


----------



## Jenna_KA

OH is feeling better now. He thinks he can hold on to his business for a little while, but it's still very rocky. But he's also discovered he is very interested in auto-mechanics. Like I said before, he's never been to school after High School and never had a real job so this will be interesting. So he enrolled in an online school for it today. Now we have a plan if he can't revive his business, we have a back up plan if he is able to to hold on to it for a little while, and regardless it will be extra income. He's pretty excited and seems to have come out of his little depression. It's great. :) Thank you for asking and thank you ALL for your kind words and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's great Jenna! :hugs:

AJD...how are you doing hun?


----------



## ajd36

I'm feeling okay.. I was shocked to see that line to start with so I'm kinda back to where I was this morning.

I emailed my NP back and found out my hcg was <2 which really really surprised me since we all saw the line... which was Pink and I didn't think evaps would be pink.

So for now I'm gonna go the Grateful method and wait to Tuesday morning to test again.

Keeping my Fx and praying for my miracle


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm so sorry hun. We ALL saw it...so that shocks me too. I can only hope hope hope and pray for you that come Tuesday you have a nice, strong solid second line. 

I know how that fleeting feeling of excitement only to be followed up with disappointment is. Try to let it go this weekend and enjoy yourself. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MandaC

I have egg white CM......naturally!!! Lol s orry tmi. 

I do have a question tho....do u only ovulate with a good egg? I mean would your body release an immature egg one that can not be fertilized?


----------



## Jenna_KA

I don't think your body would release one that's "immature", but you can release "bad" eggs. Like as you get older and your eggs are no longer very fertile, you still release them.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda, Jenna...

It is actually possibly for our crazy bodies to release immature eggs. I know because this is my issue...lol.

Basically...everything works properly..except I don't have enough hormone surge to grow the egg to the right size. however the interaction of hormones work properly so that my body knows to ovulate.

Interestingly enough...the eggs can get fertilized but bc of the immaturity it ends in chemical very soon after implantation....this also happened to me. 

Many women that have immature follies have other hormone issues so they don't ovulate at all....which is what Jenna commented.


----------



## MandaC

That is normally my problem. My LH surges to early and my estrogen never has time to mature the follies. 
But I have had 2 kids with just Fermera so I know my body did work properly at one point. Lol

Thanks everyone:)


----------



## ajd36

Just a quick update: stark white FR test today, boo :(

Now I wait to Tues to test again


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm sorry ajd. There's still hope!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:wedding:Oh and momof1 is getting married today!!!:wedding:


----------



## ajd36

Happy Wedding Day!!!! :happydance:

I have a first date today....maybe things are suppose to work out differently for me... mentally this is the best month I have had in a long time with the ttc stuff (no expectations = less disappointment each time)


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: ajd. I can't believe that false positive :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda... when your LH surges too early what day do you end up ovulating on?

Ajd...ugh so sorry...do you think it was a bad frer? 

have a wonderful wedding Momof.

Ajd...goodluck on your date ;)

AFM...i had IUI today...and 2nd tmrw. Fxxxxx


----------



## Kins

Ah- a first date? For what?


----------



## ajd36

I know Luna, there was definitely a line on that test yesterday. My NP said I might have been picking up my trigger shot but that was 10days before the test... I dunno, but my blood and test today say no.

I'm excited for my date tonight. We are doing a nice picnic down in the park with some live music. Should be fun!


----------



## ajd36

Breaking: best of luck girl!! We your test date too!! More to look forward to


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda... when your LH surges too early what day do you end up ovulating on?
> 
> Ajd...ugh so sorry...do you think it was a bad frer?
> 
> have a wonderful wedding Momof.
> 
> Ajd...goodluck on your date ;)
> 
> AFM...i had IUI today...and 2nd tmrw. Fxxxxx

I honestly have no IDE. The first few times I didn't O at all then we figured it out so I started taking a steroid to block the LH and then I O'd on cd 20 then the next month it was cd 18. This month iam just taking Fermera and on cd 15 and started getting egg white cm last night so we will see. I called the dr and iam going in tmrw for blood work just to see what my levels r and a ultrasound so iam not driving myself nuts the next 2 weeks thinking I have symptoms. Lol


----------



## Grateful365

Ajd - boo on the test this morning. :hugs: Good luck on your first date!!! Hope it goes great!!

Momof1 - HAPPY WEDDING DAY!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it when you come back! Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJD I'm so sorry :( Poo... I was so excited. That doesn't mean it'll stay stark white though, at least now we know for sure your trigger is out! Have fun on your date that sounds like lots of fun! Who's the guy?!

Momof1 HAPPY WEDDING DAY WEEEEE!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi everyone! Sorry I have been mia lately. Been a hectic week and just ready to go on vacation!

Adj- I am so sorry that the tests are playing tricks on you! I hope you have a great night!

Everyone else- sending baby dust your way!

Afm- today is day 25 of my cycle that is normally between 23-26 days long. I spotted about two days ago and feel that AF will be here any second. I really hate that witch... either show up or go away... Ugh!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ajd....how was the date?!?! 

Ingodshands...have you tested?!


----------



## Grateful365

Yes waiting to hear about the date! Hope it was a good one! :flower:


----------



## Ingodshand

No I am too afraid of the answer! I might buy a test today and see! Will keep you updated


----------



## ajd36

We had a great time!! We have a lot in common and both enjoyed each others company. We are going out again on Thursday :)


----------



## ajd36

Was looking at my chart and almost all of temps since O are marked as data that could be wrong (by the unfilled dot, where solid blue dots are more likely to be correct) Do the charts do that a lot?


----------



## MandaC

So I was at the dr this morning to see if we could see if I O'd yesterday. Anyways my LH was 19 my progesterone is 2.5 (it's only cd16 today) and my E2 was 92. What do u guys think?? I also had an ultrasound and I had a bun h of little follies but couldn't see any larger ones. She couldn't find a corpus letrium (sp?) but she said some ppl don't get those either so I dunno. I go back on Thursday too if my progesterone confirms that I O'd. I just hope the follie was big enough.


----------



## luna_19

ajd36 said:


> Was looking at my chart and almost all of temps since O are marked as data that could be wrong (by the unfilled dot, where solid blue dots are more likely to be correct) Do the charts do that a lot?

That usually happens because you took your temp more than 30 minutes before or after the usual time


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Glad it went well ajd!!! <3

While we are asking charting q's, I did have solid crosshairs and now they're dotted. Anyone know why?! Is it bc I've temped a little later this weekend?


----------



## Ingodshand

Omg, omg, omg.... no need to line spot!! It is a BFP!! Please pray that this one sticks!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omg!!!!! Yay so glad you tested!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: post a pic so we can see!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

I know, me too! The picture is too large... Any ideas?


----------



## Ingodshand

Think I got it to work! I took another just to be sure! I love three packs!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130721_151445.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Holy cow!!!! That's a STRONG one!!!!!' Congrats to you!


----------



## luna_19

congrats! :)

hopin I think ff usually wants at least two things to indicate ovulation to give solid crosshairs, I'm not sure why it gave them to you in the first place but it would probably give them back if you put some fertile cm or a positive opk on your o day


----------



## Grateful365

Congratulations InGodsHands!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow, thats a GREAT line! What DPO are you?

I will be praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks! I think that I am about 14dpo. I was not charting or temping this month so I am not sure! It is crazy that this babies due date is 2 days later than my dd was. Maybe my body likes having babies in the spring. I am in total shock!


----------



## ajd36

omg!!! Congrats to you guys!!! Sooooo super excited to see the nice dark line there :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

In gods....congrats Hun. What beautiful lines:)

Ajd...wow date #2 already scheduled...that's a great sign :dance:


----------



## Kins

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH INGODSHANDS--------------AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AJ- how do you tell your dates that your trying for a baby? Like if you continue to date someone and your belly grows aren't they going to be totally confused?


AFM- My doctor wanted me to take ovidrel tonight to ovulate Tuesday morning but like last cycle my largest follicle was only 17 and that cycle was a BFN. I also had a cycle before when I was on GONAL-F and my follie was 17 and it didn't work then either 

....SOOOOO I emailed her and she said the reason she wanted to have me take ovidrel tonight was so we don't over stimulate my follicles cause if we get more then two ripe follies we will have to cancel the cycle, because I don't believe in reduction of an embryo. So ya long story short I felt personally I wanted to try one more night on MENOPUR and see what my follies look like tomorrow morning. I hope that the size 17 one is a bit bigger tomorrow and praying that the others DONT grow because if they do the cycle is cancelled----but at least I can say I gave it a better chance.

Here's what the ultra sound today was: Lining 9.48, Rt Ovary -13.68, 12.37, 10.09, 9.63, Left Ovary- 17.29, 13.7, 10.66, Estrogen 449


AHHHHHHHHHHHh so nervous...!!! Took menopur tonight and bl work and ultra sound tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kins

Ingodshand said:


> Thanks! I think that I am about 14dpo. I was not charting or temping this month so I am not sure! It is crazy that this babies due date is 2 days later than my dd was. Maybe my body likes having babies in the spring. I am in total shock!

did you use medication this cycle?


----------



## MandaC

That's awesome!!!! Congrats:)


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks everyone!!!

Adj- so glad the date went so well and you already have another one planned! Your chart is looking amazing!

Kins- you have to do what feels right. Good for you for going with your gut. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think that I am about 14dpo. I was not charting or temping this month so I am not sure! It is crazy that this babies due date is 2 days later than my dd was. Maybe my body likes having babies in the spring. I am in total shock!
> 
> did you use medication this cycle?Click to expand...

No not even preseed! I have been taking a lot of vitamins and baby aspirin but that is all. I even tried to miss my o to give my body a break since I have had two chemicals the last two months. I only had a little spotting on Thursday so this feels much better than the past two when I was continually spotting


----------



## Jenna_KA

Congratulations ingodshands!!!! That's a very strong BFP looks great :thumbup:

Hopin that's something I don't really know :shrug: Hm....

Ajd: I agree, it usually happens if you sleep in a little or wake up a little earlier. It's still reliable and looking great! So glad your date went well. You remind me of that one movie The Backup Plan :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ingodshands --- huge congrats Hun!!!! Wahoo!!!! :happydance: that is one strong :bfp:

Jenna - how are you Missy! 

Grateful- holy watermelon ;) your almost there!!!!

Typea- where are you Hun???? I'm so happy to hear that the clot is gone! How is everything else going in your life;)

Allika--- how are you??? 

I feel so distant from everyone & need to get into the loop! Its so hard trying to catch up on my phone... 

Nothing new had been going on with me. I have been working a lot of overtime because this dumb lady at work isn't doing her job. I have been trying to help her catch up with 80 files that need to be put into people electronic charts & its been a pain.. Each file has about 40 pages in it & I have to file them individually so it's been a huge pain in the butt. I finally told my supervisor something & she told me they are suspending that lady for 2 weeks cause she isn't doing any work that she is supposed go which makes me mad but at the same time I'm enjoying this overtime. My my mom is getting married in September so helping her with wedding planning & everything else has been taking up time too. 

I have really been trying to keep up with temping & so far so good. Last night it was a bit high cause I was tossing & turning & ended up waking up at 4 in the morning so just wrote down my temp. 

How's everyone else doing???? 


Ajd- glad the date went well Hun!!! Have you tested again or are you going to wait till tomorrow??? Fxed it got darker because I can honestly say I have never had a false positive with a FRER ! 

Hopin- how are you Hun??? Usually FF will give you the open dots if something isn't consistent... So being that you temped at different times could be the reason why.


----------



## lune_miel

So much to catch up on, glad to see a BFP for July!

I am back from vacay and it was so lovely not temping and not stressing (as much) about ttc. I did pick up the CB digital opks and started them towards the end of vacation, but of course that couldn't work out perfectly. I only brought 3 for the 3 days I'd need it but the 1st day I got the error, the 2nd day I got a circle, the 3rd day I got the error, and today I got the circle. Since they work by detecting an increase from the previous test, can anyone please tell me if the indicator can remember my 2nd day reading or is it a bust as soon as I get an error? They sure are testy :haha:

We BD'd today and I should O in the next couple days, but I just don't understand why I can't get the stupid opks to ever work for me. They don't like me.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei (my phone keeps wanting to call you Leo lol) I'm pretty good. Still a little stressed with OH and his business but we've made enough for rent this month and we only have 4 months until our lease is up and we'll be buying our house (paying half as much a month than we do now). We're just trying to hold each other above water until then and going very easy on our spending. It's easy to forget about it when we play with Draven. He's becoming quite an adventurer if you take a look at the video on my FB. He's also recently learned how to babble "mamamababagamagababa" instead of just "ahhhhh" an spitting lol. I'll try to get a video soon he gets shy when I try and get him to do it. I saw your things for the wedding it looks beautiful! Are you a part of the wedding party or just helping? Do you have a dress to wear picked out?!


----------



## Kins

I can't sleep I'm so nervous about this ultra sound and if I have to cancel
This cycle


----------



## Jenna_KA

GO TO SLEEP! :haha:
I can't wait to hear the results, I'm sure it'll go great :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Kins! I am sure that the most perfect follie will be ready and waiting this am!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Ingodshands* I'm so excited for you!! Yay for our 1st July BFP! Hopefully we have a few more after you :) Are you going to have betas done?

*Ajd* How awesome you have a second date planned!! That's fantastic. Must've gone really really well! <3

*Lei* Hi there :flower: So glad you're temping again! Love stalking those temps! When do you normally O anyway?
Hope the wedding planning is going well!

*Lune* Welcome back! :hugs: We missed you. Honestly, I have just learned this month that I MUCH prefer the IC opk's than the digi's. The digis were always giving me false positives or errors, and I pretty much NEVER got an accurate result from them. This is my first month using IC's (thanks to Grateful!) and I knew exactly when I was O'ing.

*Kins* Let us know how the u/s goes!

*Jenna* You and OH can do this!! There was once a point where me and DH (well he was OH at the time) were so incredibly broke, we couldn't afford cable. We couldn't eat out. We were putting all of our groceries on the credit card....it was scary. But we made it through and honestly, I think we appreciate the things we have now SO much more because of it. <3

How's everyone else doing?!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hey Hoping! Thanks again for the support! I took another test this am and the line showed up immediately! We are actually going on vacation today so I am not going in for a beta. Just going to enjoy where we are!


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats on the BFP IGH!

AJD- Awesome to hear your date went well. The first couple of dates are always so much fun especially if everything goes well. 

AFM- Had my U/S done and E2 drawn today. U/S showed quite a few large follicles 18-22s and some medium sized 15-17s. The doctor wants me to do another night of injections but that's up in the air depending on what my E2 value is. If my E2 value is above 3500 I have to go back to the office and trigger, if it's below I do another night of stims and recheck in the morning. Gotta love the waiting aspect! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks anmlz! Good luck with your trigger and retrieval! What am exciting time! Please remember that it only takes 1 little embryo! Can not wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good afternoon ladies!

I am "working from home" today...which means i'm in shorts & tanktop on the couch with my laptop watching daytime tv - LOL.

But this also means I can spend the day here with all of you --- yippee -- and no mobile posts!

Lei - I know what you mean by slackers and work and you having to do the extra work to cover them - ugh! how is temping going? I've never done it ...

Lune - welcome back from vacay - I do not like digi opks...bc they can cause errors for no reason. I prefer the ones with the 2 lines so you can monitor the progression yourself. one cycle I actually did a test of using digi and non-digi tests together to see how they compare. the non-digi was MUCH more accurate..i knew exactly when I had the highest LH surge. with the digi - it was a guess bc I got the smiley face for 2 days. where I had 2 lines for 3 days.

Jenna - I keep meaning to tell you I LOVE your profile pic of Draven with the tie...soo soo cute!!

Kins - how did your ultrasound go??

Hoping - how is your cycle going? sorry I cant help with temping or ff bc as you know i'm not a temp"er" haha:). i'm too lazy.

Anmls - wow sounds like you have a great number of follies..goodluck with your next set of u/s and b/w.

how is everyone else doing?

AFM - I am officially in the TWW today. As you know I had B2B IUIs this wknd, normally the nurse on call does the IUIs. However, this is the first cycle where my own FS was on call both sat&sun and he did both IUIs for me. we got to chat for a few min and he said that I should cancel my apt with him for today (apt to talk about whats next) and book it for 2 wks..so the end of the TWW. 
Silly me starts thinking - maybe it's a sign!!! that he did my iuis...LOL:dohh:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Anmlz* Good news so far!! Right?! Keeping my FX'd for you.

*Breaking* Happy TWW!! :dance: So what is your test date?

You ladies let me know if I'm missing anything on the front page for you! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all im still here.. just busy.. 

So I have my ultrasound tomorrow morning.. super excited to see baby again.. :)

Congrats IGH :) Happy and Healthy 9 months.. to you.. sticky vibes your way!!!!

Hope your all well..


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Rojo! :) Wanna find out the gender just for S&G's?! :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

I want to hear about Momof1's wedding!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful! Look at you Ms. Watermelon!!!! How are you feeling?! I haven't heard you complain one bit!!!

I know, I thought about texting her today but what if she's on her honeymoon?!


----------



## Grateful365

Yeah maybe wait a few days. But I can't wait to hear!!!!! I hope she is back soon!

I'm feeling OK - just very heavy. I try not to complain, as it just feels wrong to complain after waiting so long for this blessing. Thanks for asking. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi rojo !!

hopin...I will test august 2nd.


----------



## lilrojo

Nope team yellow all the way!!

Grateful its okay to whine, no one will ever think less of you.. pregnancy is hard no matter how much you want your baby or long you have waited.. so if you have a complaint we all love ya :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful OF COURSE you can whine! My goodness you're at that 'this is miserable' part of the pregnancy! LOL I know what you mean, you don't want to seem ungrateful. But you're not at all. You are awesome :)

Rojo...just checking :)


----------



## Kins

Hi all, So I went into today for the blood work and u/s I was a nervous wreck the whole time and as she was doing the u/s I felt like big follies kept popping up it was horrible BUT in the end she said there were only two ready and the rest she doesnt think would fertilize to cause multiple embryos!!! So i'm a go for ovidrel tonight!! 

Should ovulate on Wednesday morning. I go in for blood work on Aug 6th. I am gonna try my best not to POAS till that morning. I am still so full of anxiety I could so use a cigarette. haha I havent smoked in 2 years since I started seeing the specialist.

Here are my numbers my doctor says "lining looks good" Rt ovary-sizes 18.85, 14.4, 13.3, 11.6, Left Ovary Sizes-19.47, 12.5, 11.7

SOOOOO my hope is at least one of the 18.85 or the 19.47 get fertilized. FINGERS CROSSED! At least its not the 17 size she wanted me to try ovidrel with yesterday. She said she doesnt think the 13 or 14 would get big enough to fertalize so I glad about that. I dont want to carry around 3 in my belly.

ANYWAY................. Im hoping for the best and will prob be a nervous wreck till I get an answer aug 6th.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna - hahah my phone always wants to call Draven ...Driven ;)! I started adding in the names manually so my "smart phone" doesn't try correcting me Lol. I'm glad to hear that you don't have that long left .... It seems like y'all just moved in... Wahoo for the house though.... That's awesome & even better that its half of what your paying now. Dh & I want to get a house but we are still saving ..luckily the one we are renting isn't to bad but I swear it so expensive to live here. I was looking at apts the other day just to see what they would run & if they would be cheaper than our house & to accommodate us it was going to be about 1600 + a month. I was like sheesh Lol! So we are con a stay at our house for another year & see how it goes. 

I still have yet to get my dress for my mom's wedding. She just wants her bridal party in black... So I'm on the hunt but still nothing I really like... Her colors are black, dark purple & silver. I can't wait though cause her & my dad divorced when I was 12 so I'm so happy to finally see her so much in love. 

Ahhh the temping.... Hopin- I usually will o between CD 14-16 give or take but I'm hoping with me temping I can get a better reading of when I do O. I swear sometimes I feel like what's the point cause it still hasn't happened. I keep thinking something is wrong with me cause why else wouldn't it have happened yet. Blah!!!


Sorry for the Debbie downer mood Lol... It been getting to me lately & then DD left with her dad to Arizona & I miss her like crazy. 

Hope everyone had a good Monday!!! With only 1 day off this week I'm actually full of energy :)

Sorry for the long rant haha


----------



## lune_miel

Smiley OPK today! :happydance: Now waiting for DH to get home to see if we can BD once more for good measure... fxxxxd!

Go ahead and put me down for testing Aug 5. Altho I think we all need a "Cave date" :winkwink:


----------



## ajd36

I heart a Cave-Date idea!!! 

Best of luck ladies!

I'm testing tomorrow morning but I'm feeling crampy now and like AF is knocking on my door...


----------



## ajd36

Now that I am home and watching the Bachelorette and enjoying a glass of wine I wanted to write about dating while TTC :)

My life was on right on track to being The Backup Plan #2..... for my first pregnancy I had my IUI on the birthday of this guy who shared my dad's bday and whom I had my first and only date with two days after the IUI!!!

The last guy I dated was a different story. I shared with him my plans in life, the two losses I had just endured and took a few months off from ttc to see where the relationship may go. I found out just how hard it was to just stop trying on something that my heart wanted more than I knew and so after two months and a very slow going relationship I decided to move forward again with the baby making plans. He had a hard time dealing with the whole situation and I completely understood his side of how hard it was....but my heart won out again and we ended things...twice!

As far as dating while TTC.....I wouldn't say I have been actively looking for the last year. I do have an online account that I check from time to time, when I'm home bored late at night and just curious. The grief therapist I saw after the two losses understood my actions to be very therapeutic in nature when I described how it was to date. For a few hours I got to share funny stories and laugh with someone whom had no idea of the losses I had endured... it was part of my way of coping alone with something that was tearing me up and I just needed to escape that world for a while. It really is hard to go through all of this alone sometimes.

I'm not sure how to handle my current situation I find myself in though. What happens if I get my BFP tomorrow? What if I don't? Do I stop trying again? Can I do that to myself again? In the back of my mind I have already been planning on how I was going to approach my next cycle I try. It really is a hard situation I find myself in.

I'm not sure I answered any questions that you ladies might have....please feel free to ask me anything, I am very open about everything with you guys. I have just as many questions about this whole process as anyone else. The one thing I never question is how much I want a little one in my life more than anything else ever.


----------



## Kins

Thank you for sharing Aj being new to the board I don't know everyone's backgrounds well and I was honestly confused. It must be hard for you. Only advise I can say is follow your heart and take it day by day. The right person will come into you life whether its a baby or an adult to continue your journey with


----------



## Grateful365

Rojo - Looking forward to your ultrasound today!!! 

Hopin - You have an OB appointment today right? What time? Can't wait to hear what the doctor suggests and has to say. :hugs:

Ajd - We are here for you girl. That is a hard decision to make...go with your heart and your gut feeling. I think our gut feeling is there for a reason and rarely ever wrong. Will be excited to hear how the next date goes!

Lune - Hooray to a smiley OPK!!! :happydance:

Lei - Wow $1600 is a lot for an apartment. It must cost a lot more to live where you are - here a nice apartment is $600-1000 at the most. Glad you have the option to stay in your house for another year though. I'm glad your temping - keep it up!!! Your BFP will happen, try not to get discouraged with how long it is taking (ya right...I know.) but try to remember that the month you get your BFP is already written on the stars...so all you really have to do it wait....and not worry that it wont happen. If its in your best interest.....it WILL happen. :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

ajd - Follow your heart and the right man will understand. It must be hard going on this journey alone. :flower: Fx'd for testing!

I feel really good about this month :dance:


----------



## Allika

@Greetings from Napa Valley!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful: Do not feel bad for whining! How bad you wanted this is not measured by the pain and annoyances of the very end. I had a very rough end of my pregnancy and was whining nonstop. But that doesn't mean I'm any less grateful for Draven. We all understand it's grueling and all you want to do is meet him and kiss him <3 Very soon sweetie we all can't wait to see his face.

Kins: Congrats on your US that sounds great! I think things are looking very good for you this month I have my FX for you.

Lei: Apartments are ridiculously expensive these days it's crazy. Houses are definitely MUCH cheaper! It does feel like we just moved in here because we practically did lol! Halloween weekend is when we moved in. There's no way we can stay here though as nice as it is. We're paying $1400 for rent alone. A black dress for the wedding should be fairly easy to find. Not to mention black is slimming and always looks good ;) When you find one don't forget to share with us! When is the wedding? I'm glad that you're so happy for her. I don't really know what it's like, my parents are still together so I've never had to go through that. And don't feel bad about being down with the temping it's understandable. It's been a long time of TTC for you and I really feel your pain. Maybe it's time to look seriously in to the IUI?

Lune: Cave date is a great idea lol! I'm all for it!

AJD: I had cramps the whole week before my BFP, that means nothing ;) I sooo can't wait for your test tomorrow!! Thank you for sharing your story I really do have a lot of respect for you for doing this. I can't imagine how hard it must be trying to make a baby on your own, not to mention having a hard time conceiving. I don't know what I would have done with out my OH. I'm glad you have us here for you. You have a lot of strength to go through this and that baby will have so much love for what you've gone through to create it. As for the dating, I like how you're going about it. Just keep it on the back-burner. Not really a top priority but if it happens, it happens. I feel it's important to be straight forward with your plans of making a family but that's just my opinion.

I want to hear about momof1's wedding too! I really hope she shares pictures. And can I just say all you girls on team yellow are killing me! I'm sooo impatient.

AFM: Enjoying my day off today. I had scheduled an appointment yesterday for Draven because he has kind of a rash on the back of his head but canceled it first thing this morning (despite "getting in trouble" by the receptionist for not giving 24hr notice) because I felt like I was being paranoid. I do have an appointment at 3 today to go donate some blood. Looking forward to that :)


----------



## ajd36

Im out this month... stopping the progesterone today.

Enjoy wine country girl!!! I love it up there ;) What wineries are you visiting?


----------



## Kins

Ugh so sorry AJ. But i do like what Grateful said.... your month/my month its already written in the stars we just have to get there. I just wish the road was shorter


----------



## typeA TTC

LDizzy30 said:


> Monday they drew my blood and did an U/S to check the fluid on the back of the babus neck (or something like that) for downs, in two weeks they will do the othe part of the testing. I've never heard of them going through the belly button..... That sounds scary. :/
> I thought I wanted to go team yellow, but I seriously don't know if I can wait much longer.
> 
> Jenna-I'm sorry about the situation you and your family are in. :( you are definitely in my prayers.
> 
> Grateful- time is flying!! Less than one month til your little boy is here!
> 
> Type A- I was so happy when I read your post about your most recent appointment!!
> 
> Good luck testers and everyone else happy Thursday!


I've never heard of that kind of testing through the belly button either. Ask them for the materniT21 test. That tells them for sure about downs and is just a blood test.


----------



## typeA TTC

Quick update: I'm fine and baby is fine but I got into a fender bender last weekend. Ugh. On top of that everything I volunteered to help people with before I was pregnant is happening in August so im busy after work doing my volunteer suff. Other than that life is happily boring!

I sent Jenna two pics!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Have we heard from momof1??? How is she??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Ajd* :hugs:

*Grateful* I canceled my OB appt, thanks for asking though :flower:

@ everyone I did text momof1 earlier and said "Hope the wedding was perfect and I'm soooo sorry if I'm texting you while you're on your honeymoon. Eeryone on BnB is dying to hear ALL about your special day :)" Will let you know when i get response.


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJD: I'm sorry... :hugs: :(


Here is TypeA's little boo baby at 11 weeks then 14 weeks. Forgive me if you've answered this already, but are you going to remain team yellow or are you going to find out??
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









photo (8).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna holy cow thats a lot !!! Lol I got lucky on the house I found & only pay a little over 900 which has helped us to save big time. Dh really wants to conceive naturally & in all honesty its driving me crazy..trust me I want to go on with iui but he is not having it right now he. He says " oh my counts are good now, we don't need that"... I'm going to try & support him on this but if it still doesn't happen in a reasonable amount of time then I'm going forward with it & he will have to deal with it.
Yes black is very slimming so I love that part....I'm just being a procrastinator haha. 

Aj :hugs: 

Typea- wahooo !!! Baby is growing wonderfully... I can't wait to hear what your having!!!


&&&&&& I can't wait to hear how momof1 wedding went! 

Oh yeah... Jenna she is getting married the first week of sept... We actually have a wedding this weekend for my cousin... One on the 9th of next month.. Then Mario's sister gets married on the 17th of Aug & my moms on the 7th of sept. 

Ohhh speaking of Mario's sister... I have a question...not sure if I asked already. 

Long story short I don't get along with marios sister... I am a very blunt person & have no filter .. Well one day our daughters spent the night with Mario's sister & the next day we picked them up. Well maros sister was always telling me how much she hated his ex & blah blah..(they were together for almost 12 years off & on) we when I walked inside to get the kids stuff I hear his sister telling my step daughter "tell your mom to call me...I miss her & she's like a sister to me" so naturally I said something & pretty much confronted her about why is she acting two-faced & told her I could care less if she was friends with her...but it made me mad that she felt she had to fake hating her. Well back in April I bought tickets to a concert & it so happens to be on the day his sister is getting married. I really don't want to go the wedding but my husband wants to go for a bit before our concert.... Question... What would you all do??? I really don't like his sister & I'm sure she invited his ex.Blah!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - I think if it were me, I would suck it up and go....JUST because it is your DH's sister...no matter if you like her or not. The good thing is you won't have to stay long so that's a huge bonus! (and your DH will be happy if you go)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Well the guy she is marrying is so sweet & I told dh that he isn't he only reason I would consider going cause he has always treated me like family. I just don't want his ex to be there & start drama cause she is notorious for that.


----------



## lune_miel

*Lei *- Push for the IUI! Maybe DH thinks it's a ding to his manhood but 2.5 yrs is a long time to try the old fashioned way. Whatever you decide, take control! You never know, this may be just what you needed.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: I would go too just because it is his sister plus the concert is a great excuse to leave early. Just go, bite your tongue, and run out of there lol! And I agree with Lune, I'd push for the IUI. Just have a more serious talk about it maybe? Tell him how bad you want to give it a try. Maybe he just doesn't understand that you really wanted to try it. It probably is a kick in his manhood so just explain that you understand his side but that this is also a kick in your womanhood.


----------



## LDizzy30

Lei tell him you'll go but he needs to suck it up and do the iui! Make a compromise. My husband and I finally did an iui and it worked for us :)


----------



## MandaC

Allika said:


> @Greetings from Napa Valley!!!!

Hey. I was just reading your signature. What made your RE give u 7.5mg of fermera?? I want to see if my dr will give me that high of a dose too.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks ladies! I can always count on you all! I think I am going to talk with him this weekend about it. I think it is something with his manhood that he wants to say he did it on his own...men i swear!! I don't care how it happens... I just want us to have our own :)


----------



## Kins

Lei-ya have to go to the wedding they will never let you live it down. 
As for IUI---if your dh sperm is good then there is no reason for iui. Our fertility issues are caused by me my dh sperm are good. So maybe you may be in the same bought. Iui give u a little extra push but aren't a necessity


----------



## Beautifullei2

Kins- dh last countvwas 60 mil.... Our fs wants us to try the relaxed approach & isn't for us doing iui since I'm young. He says we have plenty of time but if we absolutely want it then he will do it.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I cannot believe how much apartments are there! $1400/mo?! That's insane! How is OH's business doing? Is it as bad as you thought it was? Has he started school yet?

*TypeA* Your baby is so sweet!! And so big now! Glad you're doing well.

*Lei* Maybe DH needs to be reassured, you'd still be using his spermies to get pregnant! Just the best ones of the pack, that's all! I really think that the IUI would totally do the trick for you guys! And I'm also really glad you're temping, I've been stalking you :) Can't wait to see those crosshairs!
About the wedding - you should def go. Just remember that you might not be able to trust her like you thought you could, which is unfortuante :(

*Rojo* How did your appt go?! Did you update us? I saw on FB but want to see the pics on here too :) :hugs:

*IGH* When is your EDD? I need to add you to the front page!

*Grateful* Man you go to the doc again tomorrow! Now that you're going every week time is going to sneak up on us (probably not you though, you're probably feeling miserable more and more each day). Jimmy will be here before we know it! So crazy!! I remember when you got your bfp, feels like it was just yesterday. Can't wait to meet him! :hugs: It's really coming down to the wire here, so exciting!

*LDizzy* How are you feeling?

How's everyone else?


----------



## Ingodshand

Lei- did they check his other numbers like mobility and forward motion? You could also do timed intercourse with the iui? Maybe that would be a good first step??? Also maybe you can just go to the ceremony and the beginning of the reception... take the pictures and then head out?!

Afm- we really need any prayers or good thoughts you all can provide. I had some bleeding on Monday night. It was pink and I have had on and off spotting since then with cramps. I am so scared that it is another miscarriage. I am just trying to stay hydrated and relax.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I cannot believe how much apartments are there! $1400/mo?! That's insane! How is OH's business doing? Is it as bad as you thought it was? Has he started school yet?

*TypeA* Your baby is so sweet!! And so big now! Glad you're doing well.

*Lei* Maybe DH needs to be reassured, you'd still be using his spermies to get pregnant! Just the best ones of the pack, that's all! I really think that the IUI would totally do the trick for you guys! And I'm also really glad you're temping, I've been stalking you :) Can't wait to see those crosshairs!
About the wedding - you should def go. Just remember that you might not be able to trust her like you thought you could, which is unfortuante :(

*Rojo* How did your appt go?! Did you update us? I saw on FB but want to see the pics on here too :) :hugs:

*IGH* When is your EDD? I need to add you to the front page!

*Grateful* Man you go to the doc again tomorrow! Now that you're going every week time is going to sneak up on us (probably not you though, you're probably feeling miserable more and more each day). Jimmy will be here before we know it! So crazy!! I remember when you got your bfp, feels like it was just yesterday. Can't wait to meet him! :hugs: It's really coming down to the wire here, so exciting!

*LDizzy* How are you feeling?

How's everyone else?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

^^^ Not sure why that posted twice

*IGH*...I'm so sorry, I know that's reallly stressful. Try to remember that spotting can be totally normal in pregnancy. Did you call your doc? Maybe they could do betas? That might help rest your mind. Your BFP was so so strong, try to focus on that!! If you don't want to do betas, maybe you could test again at home?
I will send extra prayers your way <3


----------



## Grateful365

InGodsHands - Praying for you :hugs: 

Hopin - Yes the doctor appointments are popping up like crazy now! I agree with you that it seems like yesterday. This has all flown by so fast. I'm feeling OK and still hoping to work till it's time, but we shall see. It will be interesting to see tomorrow if my blood pressure is still elevated. I must admit...I am feeling VERY TIRED and a little on the cranky side these days. I'm ready to meet my son anytime. :flower: Surreal.


----------



## Kins

IGh- praying for you


----------



## Jenna_KA

*Hopin:* That's exactly why we can't wait to get out of here and are struggling paying rent lol! We moved in here while I was pregnant and nesting and so excited to have the best home for our baby. But we didn't really care about the fact that we were $100 over our budget. We've managed just fine most months especially now that I have a job. we just don't have any extra spending cash to put in to OH's business which is probably why it's going downhill. He's discovered it isn't exactly "dead" yet, but it isn't thriving like it was. So we've managed to pull in some money from it still and he's going to try a couple new approaches to do something new. He started online school for auto mechanics and loves it. He told me all he's learned last night and was so excited. He's working hard so we think he'll get done with it fairly early. Your temps are still looking great can't wait for you to test!!

*IGH:* I'll say a prayer for you and keep you in my thoughts. Are you going to go to the doctors or just wait it out? I really hope everything is okay. That BFP was pretty darn strong so I think baby will be just fine but you're absolutely in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## anmlz86

IGH- my fingers are crossed for you hoping it's just non-miscarriage spotting, good luck Hun. 

AFM- egg retrieval is tomorrow morning :) excited yet nervous about being put under, hopefully I won't do anything too embarrassing when I wake up lol. Since we're doing genetic testing on any good day 3 embryos it'll automatically become a day 5 transfer. Fingers crossed all those follicles have at least a few awesome eggs.

Happy hump day everyone! Hope everything is going well or better for all he lovely ladies! Oh, typeA! Great to hear baby bean is doing well! That's so exciting!


----------



## MandaC

Afternoon Ladies!!!

I just got a call from my Dr. I had blood work done this morning and I definitely ovulated this past wknd my progesterone was 19!! so Iam hoping and praying that the follie was mature and I get my bfp. 
I have an actual appt next week with the dr to talk about what's next.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hi Ladies,

I've been following this thread for some time now and was actually apart of this thread about a year or so ago. I tried a few IUIs with one doctor and determined that they were only interested in my money and not actually trying to get me pregnant. Needless to say, I replaced him. 

Here's my current "problem":

I was on clomid days 5-9 and responded decently in that I have 2 mature follicles and one more not too far behind. The nurse of staff suggested that i just wait on my surge (testing using smiley OPKs in the morning only) and once I get it schedule an appointment 24 hours after, they like to have the sperm already in there waiting for the egg. I do have a prescription for an HCG shot, which I haven't filled yet. I poas this morning and didn't get a smiley. Now I'm in limbo...


Do I go get the trigger and just take the stupid thing, then make my appointment for 24 hours later?
Do let my body naturally surge and make an appointment for 24 hours later?
Or do I let my body surge and take the shot? (This is an option because I've read that a surge alone only releases the dominant follicle, whereas the shot releases all mature follicles.)

I'll add that I did go over these scenarios with the nurse and she said she only suggests I take the shot if I haven't surged by Sunday (4 days from now).

*I guess I should mention I'm using frozen DS from a cryobank.

**I don't get to interact with the doctor much since it's a large facility and the nurses do most of the "dirty" work but he will be administering the actual insemination.

Thanks for listening ladies and for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks everyone! We are actually on vacation in Boston or I would go to the doctor. I am just trying to think positive and tell the little one to hold on! 

Hopin- my edd will be 4/2 and good idea about taking another test. Was thinking the same thing! I was so sure this one was different bc the test line was so strong. I am still cramping but my lower stomach already feels pregnant and I am exhausted which I m taking as good signs the baby is growing!!

Amlz- Good luck tomorrow!! Be sure to rest as retrieval can be rough, but it will all be worth it!!! What was your final estrogen level? My doctor said that every 200 points was 1 mature follicle. Hoping you have a whole bunch of them! We only had 4 but all fertilized normally!


----------



## typeA TTC

Ingodshand said:


> Lei- did they check his other numbers like mobility and forward motion? You could also do timed intercourse with the iui? Maybe that would be a good first step??? Also maybe you can just go to the ceremony and the beginning of the reception... take the pictures and then head out?!
> 
> Afm- we really need any prayers or good thoughts you all can provide. I had some bleeding on Monday night. It was pink and I have had on and off spotting since then with cramps. I am so scared that it is another miscarriage. I am just trying to stay hydrated and relax.

I hope this can provide a little comfort because I know you are scared. I had two episodes of GUSHING blood and passed a clot during one of the episodes. I went to the dr immediately after everyone and the baby was fine. It was a massive blood clot which some women get. I'll be praying but I know how you are feeling and hole everything turns out okay!!


----------



## ajd36

What size are your follies? I'm in the same boat as you with using DS and know how hard the timing can be sometimes. Some of us have found that using the cheapie ovulation sticks in stead of or in addition to the Smiley helps you really see where you are in the cycle. I would keep testing for now and see what happens as it looks like you're only on CD10 you may have another couple of days before O comes. 

As for adding on the trigger shot.... this might be a prefect month for you try that! I just recently learned that same thing last week and will use my trigger as an extra help whenever I can when I have a nice small number of good follies.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

anmlz86 said:


> IGH- my fingers are crossed for you hoping it's just non-miscarriage spotting, good luck Hun.
> 
> AFM- egg retrieval is tomorrow morning :) excited yet nervous about being put under, hopefully I won't do anything too embarrassing when I wake up lol. Since we're doing genetic testing on any good day 3 embryos it'll automatically become a day 5 transfer. Fingers crossed all those follicles have at least a few awesome eggs.
> 
> Happy hump day everyone! Hope everything is going well or better for all he lovely ladies! Oh, typeA! Great to hear baby bean is doing well! That's so exciting!

Eeeee! I'm so excited for you! You will do great tomorrow! Lei and I have both done the procedure so you can too!! You won't be out for long so no worries! Please update us!!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna_KA said:


> AJD: I'm sorry... :hugs: :(
> 
> 
> Here is TypeA's little boo baby at 11 weeks then 14 weeks. Forgive me if you've answered this already, but are you going to remain team yellow or are you going to find out??

We are having a gender reveal party on sept 7. So we won't know until then! The theme is baseball or ballet! :)


----------



## Kins

Manda- Good Luck! When is test date?
Animalz---- cant wait to hear how it goes
Mystique---dont want to ignore your message but I honestly dont know a know a thing about surges and OPKS..... I get blood work all the time so they just tell me when to do what


----------



## LesbianMystiq

ajd36 said:


> What size are your follies? I'm in the same boat as you with using DS and know how hard the timing can be sometimes. Some of us have found that using the cheapie ovulation sticks in stead of or in addition to the Smiley helps you really see where you are in the cycle. I would keep testing for now and see what happens as it looks like you're only on CD10 you may have another couple of days before O comes.
> 
> As for adding on the trigger shot.... this might be a prefect month for you try that! I just recently learned that same thing last week and will use my trigger as an extra help whenever I can when I have a nice small number of good follies.
> 
> Best of luck!!!

Thanks for you comment--it really helped. On my right I had one at 19mm and on the left 17mm and 14mm. The doc said they'll continue to grow, hence the two and a possible. I'm going to keep testing in the meantime. My pharmacy doesn't have the cheapies :-/ so I'm stuck with using the expensive smileys.

I think I'm going with the trigger now that you've confirmed the information I learned about the trigger. I think regardless of what the opks say I'll trigger tomorrow morning at 8am and go in on Friday for the insemination. That way I'm most comfortable with the timing and I can go home and relax all day afterward. It'll be less likely for me to relax on the weekend since they're so busy for me.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Kins said:


> Manda- Good Luck! When is test date?
> Animalz---- cant wait to hear how it goes
> Mystique---dont want to ignore your message but I honestly dont know a know a thing about surges and OPKS..... I get blood work all the time so they just tell me when to do what

Thanks for your response anyway :flower: I wish I could just get my blood drawn everyday, that would make life SO much easier.


----------



## Jenna_KA

typeA TTC said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> AJD: I'm sorry... :hugs: :(
> 
> 
> Here is TypeA's little boo baby at 11 weeks then 14 weeks. Forgive me if you've answered this already, but are you going to remain team yellow or are you going to find out??
> 
> We are having a gender reveal party on sept 7. So we won't know until then! The theme is baseball or ballet! :)Click to expand...

Oh that's right I remember :dohh:


----------



## Ingodshand

typeA TTC said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Lei- did they check his other numbers like mobility and forward motion? You could also do timed intercourse with the iui? Maybe that would be a good first step??? Also maybe you can just go to the ceremony and the beginning of the reception... take the pictures and then head out?!
> 
> Afm- we really need any prayers or good thoughts you all can provide. I had some bleeding on Monday night. It was pink and I have had on and off spotting since then with cramps. I am so scared that it is another miscarriage. I am just trying to stay hydrated and relax.
> 
> I hope this can provide a little comfort because I know you are scared. I had two episodes of GUSHING blood and passed a clot during one of the episodes. I went to the dr immediately after everyone and the baby was fine. It was a massive blood clot which some women get. I'll be praying but I know how you are feeling and hole everything turns out okay!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I have been following your story and I am so happy you are on the "other" side now!!! The spotting mostly stopped now so I wonder if maybe it was breakthrough bleeding! Only time will tell!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*anmlz* SO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Les* Not ignoring you, just not educated enough on this subject. Welcome back though! :flower:. Hope you got the answers you were looking for! :hugs:

*ajd* Your temps are still rising....did AF show?!? Have you tested again???


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*IGH* Let us know if you test again! SO glad to hear the spotting has stopped. POSITIVE THOUGHTS, POSITIVE VIBES! :hugs:


----------



## BreanneB55

Hi ladies, Its been awhile since I posted. Here is my history:
TTC: #1 for 18 months
Feb 2013: Clomid 50mg days 4-8, no trigger, one IUI :bfn:
March 2013:Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, 2 B2B IUIs :bfn:
April 2013: Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, one IUI :bfn:
May 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), , HCG trigger, and 2 B2B IUIs :bfn:
June 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), HCG tigger, and 2 B2B IUIs:bfn:
July: No meds, no IUI Test 7-24-13 :bfp:
My husband and I were supposed to do one last IUI the month of July. We just couldn't put ourselves through that again. We contacted our RE and said we'd like to take July-Sept off and come back for IVF in October.
Well today I took a preg test because I was supposed to start my period, but didn"t. I got a BFP!!! No meds, no IUI!! I cannot believe it! Keep hope ladies! Miracles do happen. I am so excited.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- haha I almost didn't this morning but thanks to your motivational stalking I have been keeping up with it :) I'm almost sure I'll be Oing soon cause off all the sharp pains... I've been having them in both ovaries but more on the Right side. We shall see :)


IGH- prayers are being sent your way Hun! :hugs: 

As far as dhs swimmer... All his motility, morphology & all that fun jazz is above what their normal should be which is why he swears he can do it on his own. men huh?? Lol. I'm thinking IuI next cycle if this doesn't work out this month. We shall see. 

Grateful- I can't wait to see baby Jimmy!!!! Can't believe your already on weekly appointments. 

Typea- wahoo for gender party. Hope you send pics to us :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Let me also mention we will be doing soft cups again... Yikes Lol! But this time I leave it in overnight & have dh take it out in the a.m. do you all think it will effect my temp though?


----------



## Ingodshand

BreanneB55 said:


> Hi ladies, Its been awhile since I posted. Here is my history:
> TTC: #1 for 18 months
> Feb 2013: Clomid 50mg days 4-8, no trigger, one IUI :bfn:
> March 2013:Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, 2 B2B IUIs :bfn:
> April 2013: Clomid days 4-8, HCG trigger, one IUI :bfn:
> May 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), , HCG trigger, and 2 B2B IUIs :bfn:
> June 2013: Follitism days 3-10 (tapered dose), HCG tigger, and 2 B2B IUIs:bfn:
> July: No meds, no IUI Test 7-24-13 :bfp:
> My husband and I were supposed to do one last IUI the month of July. We just couldn't put ourselves through that again. We contacted our RE and said we'd like to take July-Sept off and come back for IVF in October.
> Well today I took a preg test because I was supposed to start my period, but didn"t. I got a BFP!!! No meds, no IUI!! I cannot believe it! Keep hope ladies! Miracles do happen. I am so excited.

Congratulations!!! What great news! Here's to happy and healthy nine months:happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

Beautifullei2 said:


> Let me also mention we will be doing soft cups again... Yikes Lol! But this time I leave it in overnight & have dh take it out in the a.m. do you all think it will effect my temp though?

We used soft cups last month and I am pretty sure they would not affect your temps! I left mine in overnight too and during the day when we dtd in the am. Never even felt them!


----------



## Kins

Okay ladies this cup things... Is that basically to keep sperm in? Lol confused and don't feel like googling


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins- yes, it is a cup that you put in after DTD to keep the sperm closer to the cervix. I actually have one called the diva cup. They are really marketed as an alternative to tampons.


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Manda- Good Luck! When is test date?
> Animalz---- cant wait to hear how it goes
> Mystique---dont want to ignore your message but I honestly dont know a know a thing about surges and OPKS..... I get blood work all the time so they just tell me when to do what

Thank you. It will be around Aug 3rd ish:)


----------



## Ingodshand

Lei and anyone else struggling with your husband on the next move. I was thinking about the issue last night and I think this whole TTC process is much different. For my Husband, he came to the consult apt and that is it. I always felt that he was supportive but did not need to come to all the scans or blood tests. I know he was sad with every bfn and loss but they were easier to get over since he had not gone through as much. After our second loss, he just wanted me to get over it. Not in a mean way but he did not want to see me upset.

I guess what I am trying to say is that they have s different perspective. When AF shows up they get the news and move on while we have to deal with the cramps and pain for much longer. We are all young, but seeing those bfn and getting AF is the most disappointing and heart draining pain that I have ever felt. I think we need to explain the pain and that we want to do whatever it takes to get a baby and not have to deal with it month after month

Sorry for my long post but have been thinking about this a lot!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies:)

I swore I wasn't going to symptom spot this month but I can't help it....lol so I will tell you my story and you tell me what you think:)
Yesterday was 4dpo and I had some cramping in the morning but pretty much went away through out the day. I went into the city later night to see a show and had dinner first. Nothing special but had a hamburger and sweet potato fries and before that sorry we had a garlic bread app. Now I felt fine after dinner a little bit full but nothing that made me uncomfortable. So we got to the show and in the middle of it I felt a tad nauseous but nothing that made me think I had to be sick. Anyways I finished the show again feeling ok and went home and to bed. I woke up at 2;30am and felt so so so sick, mind you this is now 7.5 hours after we finished dinner. Sooooo ofcourse my brain started going a mile a minute and started thinking that maybe all this was because I could be prego. I didn't have a sore stomach or anything just felt like I was going to be sick. 
**sorry for the long story but I figured you girls wouldn't mind:)
Let me know if you think I am crazy and just letting all this go to my head. lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

*IGH:*I agree. I reminisce with OH sometimes about our TTC journey and I always say "Wasn't it so sad?! It was so hard on me sometimes." And he always responds with a shrug and "I knew it would happen someday."

*Manda:* The cramping may have been some implantation? I personally didn't have morning sickness until about 6 weeks but I have heard of other girls getting it before they even knew they were pregnant so you never know! I hope you didn't get food poisoning or anything. Do you feel better now?


----------



## MandaC

Jenna_KA said:


> *IGH:*I agree. I reminisce with OH sometimes about our TTC journey and I always say "Wasn't it so sad?! It was so hard on me sometimes." And he always responds with a shrug and "I knew it would happen someday."
> 
> *Manda:* The cramping may have been some implantation? I personally didn't have morning sickness until about 6 weeks but I have heard of other girls getting it before they even knew they were pregnant so you never know! I hope you didn't get food poisoning or anything. Do you feel better now?

Yea I feel fine now....lol maybe a tad nauseous but nothing like last night. I was thinking food poisoning too, but you would think I would have been really sick in that case and actually throw up. 2 of the other people I ate with also had a hamburger and are feeling fine so I dunno...lol I know I am thinking way to much into it but what else can u do while waiting for 2 whole weeks right!! Thanks for your thoughts:)


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's true usually food poisoning includes vomiting and diarrhea so that isn't very likely. I could be a good sign! :) Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Kins

IGH- My husband is the same. I go to all the appts. He only comes when there is a consultation needed or when we have to go to an office that is 1hr away he comes for the ride. Other then that I go to the Drs at 7am before work.

He too is disappointed with each BFN but he seems to get over it better.

When I miscarried around 8weeks I was at the drs by myself for the U/S when there was no HB. When my husband found out he was a mess too. And he was so sorry he wasnt there with me.

I feel like when i ask him to do one thing BD'ing he acts like I put so much pressure on him. Thats why we dont do the IUI because the 2nd time he needed too he couldnt. So now we just skip it all together and do intercourse. 

Its hard cause I am not in his mind so I dont know what he is actually thinking but when he tells me not too cry because we dont know results of this or that it gets me upset even more but whatdya gonna do thats guys for you I guess.

Thats why I am glad to have you ladies


----------



## MandaC

Jenna_KA said:


> That's true usually food poisoning includes vomiting and diarrhea so that isn't very likely. I could be a good sign! :) Glad you're feeling better!

:) I will keep you all posted!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry all I have been meaning to update.. the past few weeks have been so busy... had my us on Tuesday all went great.. baby is perfect and measuring right on track.. :)

I next go back on Aug 22nd for a quick prenatal appt.. :)

Here are a few pics.. anyone want to change their gender guesses... stayed yellow.. super happy I did :)
 



Attached Files:







945707_659271037435116_1817128842_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 10









1044573_659271104101776_1933168476_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9









1012699_659271210768432_881743799_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10









1000114_659271170768436_1251918961_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8









1075757_659271257435094_1907221553_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MandaC

lilrojo said:


> Sorry all I have been meaning to update.. the past few weeks have been so busy... had my us on Tuesday all went great.. baby is perfect and measuring right on track.. :)
> 
> I next go back on Aug 22nd for a quick prenatal appt.. :)
> 
> Here are a few pics.. anyone want to change their gender guesses... stayed yellow.. super happy I did :)

Haha that is so cute!!! The 1st picture the baby is looking right at you:) So exciting!!


----------



## MandaC

@ Hopin....I am testing around Aug 3:) You can mark me down. Thank you.


----------



## lune_miel

Manda - I hear you!

Trying not to symptom spot until at least 8dpo...going to be a long TWW! :brat:


----------



## Beautifullei2

IGH- thanks hun! 
Dh has always been really supportive this whole process..even when I told him he didnt need to be there ..he always went... It was just as hard on him as it was me because he has told since we first met that he wanted kids with me & thought he was crazy lmao. We have never had a :bfp: in this whole time and up until December of last year we were really trying. At the beginning of the year we both decided it was best to take a break cause it was really taking its toll on both of us &as much as I want to tell him to suck it up & let's do iui I can't. Because back then he was always supportive of every test I wanted & higher dosage of meds... He supported me so I guess for me..I figure that I owe him this much to try now that his count is higher. Back then his highest count was only 18 mil so it has definately gone up which I think is why he really wants to keep trying the timed intercourse way. I'll support him for a it more longer but come a few months I'll go forward with it. My cycle still hasn't regulated since my egg retrieval so I have to make sure it goes back to normal before we do IUI anyway. Luckily with me temping this cycle it will help me better understand how back on track my cycle actually is :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- AF due around Aug 9th.. Put me to test on the 14th..my baby bros 21st bday ;)


----------



## ajd36

That's my baby bro's bday too!! Best of luck girl :)


----------



## Kins

I say boy!


----------



## ajd36

I just realized I am going to be camping in NH without internet service when Grateful has Jimmy......noooooooooo! They had talked about getting service two years ago maybe they have, fingers crossed!!


----------



## ajd36

This whole process is really starting to wear on me, month after month of BFN's and obstacles with every IUI. My NP is on board with me joining "Team Aggressive" for my next cycle!!

My new action plan
*Take this cycle off to enjoy a vacation back home with my family and friends and just relax a little.
*Sept Labor Day IUI's: skip Femara and go straight to Menopur and frequent US monitoring to see how the follies are doing. They don't usually draw any labs to help know when O is coming so I need some info from you guys on what labs you get. I can ask for anything I want and they usually don't say no. I want to closely follow my follies, closely monitor my surge and get the TWO perfect days for the IUI's. 
*Estimated Test Date: Sept 18th....which is my dad's Bday and the date of my first successful IUI last year!!
***If this aggressive cycle doesn't work than I have decided to switch sperm banks and I'm in the process of trying to decide which donor I want to go with.....so if anyone wants to help in that process please feel free to PM me :)

I feel like I am constantly doing everything I can to make this work and hurdles are just constantly popping up to defeat me...from bad samples to weekend surges where I miss the big O altogether.....I am taking charge of this one!!!! I'm praying it is my time


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ajd they say when you grab the bull by the horns & takes charge really makes things fall in to place! I'll have everything crossed for you Hun & praying it works for you :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> This whole process is really starting to wear on me, month after month of BFN's and obstacles with every IUI. My NP is on board with me joining "Team Aggressive" for my next cycle!!
> 
> My new action plan
> *Take this cycle off to enjoy a vacation back home with my family and friends and just relax a little.
> *Sept Labor Day IUI's: skip Femara and go straight to Menopur and frequent US monitoring to see how the follies are doing. They don't usually draw any labs to help know when O is coming so I need some info from you guys on what labs you get. I can ask for anything I want and they usually don't say no. I want to closely follow my follies, closely monitor my surge and get the TWO perfect days for the IUI's.
> *Estimated Test Date: Sept 18th....which is my dad's Bday and the date of my first successful IUI last year!!
> ***If this aggressive cycle doesn't work than I have decided to switch sperm banks and I'm in the process of trying to decide which donor I want to go with.....so if anyone wants to help in that process please feel free to PM me :)
> 
> I feel like I am constantly doing everything I can to make this work and hurdles are just constantly popping up to defeat me...from bad samples to weekend surges where I miss the big O altogether.....I am taking charge of this one!!!! I'm praying it is my time

For labs they should monitor your LH, estrogen and scan follies and lining. 

My dr/nurse then calls when LH has surged to schedule IUI.


----------



## ajd36

Thanks Breakin, I knew you wound know how to monitor :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Thanks Breakin, I knew you wound know how to monitor :)

No problem hun. 

I hope team aggressive is your road to team bfp!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* Can't wait to see that temp spike! When will it be?! :)
I don't know of softcups having a bearing on your temp...? 

*Breanna* Congrats!

*Rojo* Awe thank you!! I am TERRIBLE at guessing genders so I'm just going to say I cannot wait to find out!!! Did you have a fleeting moment where you thought about finding out the gender?

*ajd* OMG! You won't have service when baby Jimmy comes?! OH NO!!!!! Bummer!
I really admire you, doll! You really go after what you want, and that's pretty amazing. You're such a strong woman! Your time will come, and it will be perfect! I can't wait to celebrate your bfp with you!!
Did you have your 2nd date? How did that go?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

P.S. I'm loving all of the testing I'm seeing on the front page! :happydance:


----------



## lune_miel

*Hopin and KC* Are you going to cave and test this weekend?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, I'm not :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Adj- I love the take charge approach. I think we are raised to think that doctors know everything but it is up to us to take the road that we want. I never understood why some civics do more testing than others. I have good feelings about this upcoming cycle!! How was the 2nd date?

I can not wait to see the two pretty lines next week for the testers!!!

Afm- the spotting has completely stopped!!! I am having pretty much constant dull cramping, am exhausted and my nipples have become really tender. I think this might actually be it!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Lune- I'm not either....I feel like I'm out so I'm really not tempted. Boo...


----------



## ajd36

But we need to see some sticks to analyze??

He called and left a voicemail saying he was sorry but he had to cancel our date and that he couldn't see me anymore as something unexpectedly came up with an old friend. I wished him the best and said no hard feelings....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ugh, I'm sorry to hear that. What a bummer! 

At least he called you and explained himself. Some men don't even give that courtesy.


----------



## lilrojo

LOL hopin, I think we all have that fleeting moment.. even now I think if I only knew lol.. but im happy I stayed yellow.. my last pregnancy I want one last surprise.. 

Boo AJD that stinks but agree with hopin at least he called..


----------



## lilrojo

and her is my cantaloupe bump.. :)
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks number 3.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe so cute! Happy 20 weeks! :dance:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

IGS - glad to hear the bleeding has stopped, many prayers up for you.

AJD - Well at least he had the decency to call, it's still a bummer. Glad you're also going to be more aggressive next go around, keeping high hopes for you. Enjoy you vacation :flower:

Rojo - You look so cute! Congrats :happydance:

AFM - I triggered yesterday morning at 7:30am (I didn't detect a surge on my opk) and had my IUI at 12:30pm today. Sooooo...

Hoping - you can put me down to test on August 9th!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Jenna_KA

*AJD:* What a meany head! I'm glad he did have the decency to explain, but come on... Who would pass up a girl like you?!?! 

*Hopin and KC:* Don't be down just yet, you're going to have AF-like symptoms when you get your BFP so chin up!!

*IGH:* Sooo glad your spotting stopped, what a relief! I've heard of many women having spotting with BFP's so I'm not too worried. Forgive me if you've answered this already, but do you have a first appointment set up?

*Lilrojo:* Loving the bump! You look great :thumbup: I wish I had the willpower to be team yellow, but I am FAR too impatient so props to you.

*Mystiq:* Congrats on the IUI! Welcome to the TWW. So, what's your story? Do you care to share a little more about yourself?? I feel like I don't know you very well!

*AFM:* Just been enjoying the sunshine and the pool in our complex! Since I have week days off it's been really nice because the pool isn't busy and crowded with kids. We love it down there and have been going every day. Even got Draven a little floatie last night that I can't wait to try out today. Speaking of Draven, he now has 2 little teeth poking through! I can't believe it :) Can't wait for them to grow in he's going to look so cute with 2 little teeth sticking out.


----------



## anmlz86

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

ER went well for me, the drugs definitely helped take the edge off. They retrieved 11 eggs, though only 5 were mature. They performed ICSI on those 5 and 4 fertilized. I'm not going to lie and say I wasn't slightly sad that only 5 of 11 eggs were mature. But at this point I'll take what I can get and cross my fingers that those 4 keep dividing. I'll get updates on day 3 and day 5. Since we're doing genetic testing that automatically shoots the transfer to day 5. 
I'll try to do better personals when I get home tonight, but gotta get back to work. Have a great Friday ladies!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats on the retrieval!! 4 eggs is great! I only had 4 during my ivf cycle and two made it to transfer! I know your little ones will do great!! It is so hard but just have faith!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- hopefully tomorrow it wi spike...trust me I'm anxious Lol !!!

Jenna- I just saw the pics... How freaking cute! I'm so glad you stuck around so we could watch his grow :) 

Ajd- grrrr about the guy! But the other ladies are right... Most men would have just went m.I.a so glad he at least called.

Lilroj- holy bump you look cute :) 

Anml- can't wait to hear how those eggies grow. When are you going in for lab work to test?


----------



## Allika

Back from our vacation! It was awesome! Now Monday the hysteroscopy and then we are doing IVF this cycle! I'm already on BCP and have a consult with my Doc on Aug 7th. Excited!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...goodlck with ivf. You are so strong ....I'm scared to make that step.

Ajd...boo to the boy...lol. 

Rojo...I am loving the bump...so so cute!

Jenna ...so cute when those little teeth poke thru...awe :)

Anmls...4 fertilized sound great. Goodlck with the next step !!!

Hopin...no testing!!??

How is everyone else ??


AFM...very bitter sweet day, Went to have lunch with a friend of mine. She was just married and was on her honeymoon at the start of July. At lunch she told me she's pregnant....I was soooo happy for her.

Then I came home...DH asked oh how was lunch with her....I said she's pregnant and then out of nowhere....started crying. How is it so easy for some ppl....?!?!


----------



## anmlz86

Thanks ladies!! Trying very hard to stay optimistic, gonna keep busy until day 3 :) 

Lei- I'm not sure when they'll have me come in. I'm assuming you're talking about betas? I've actually been kind of in the dark with this whole cycle. Since it's my first one, I really don't know what to ask, but next round I'm gonna ask as many questions as my little mind can come up with :) They give me enough of a calendar until the next major event, my newest calendar goes up to day 3 and day 5 transfers. 

Allika- Congrats! That's a huge, yet awesome, decision you guys have made. My advice to you would be to ask as many questions and obtain as much information as you can from your doctor and staff. As well as ice packs on sites before injections help a lot!! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes the betas :) 
I can't wait! I hope you won't have to go through it again & the first time works !!!


----------



## Kins

So I am away this weekend for a family reunion w/limited Internet. I have an issue I was supposed to start crinone today... But I forgot it. We will be home tomorrow so I will start it then. Hope it doesn't lower my odds. Although I am kinda pessimistic in this two week wait but in the same time very hopeful. It's so weird how twisted our emotions get.

Breaking-sorry she had to give you that news when you have been trying so long. I have a friend that miscarried when I did and she was only trying for like 2months. I'm waiting for her to tell me she is prego again because I know they were starting to try again. She told everyone really early last time so in my head I feel like she is already pregnant and just waiting to tell everyone and although I am happy for them it makes me feel worse


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Jenna_KA said:


> *Mystiq:* Congrats on the IUI! Welcome to the TWW. So, what's your story? Do you care to share a little more about yourself?? I feel like I don't know you very well!

Thank you for the warm welcoming!

Well a little about me, I'm a 27 year old lesbian that currently lives in Atlanta, Georgia (although my signature says DC, recently moved) and have decided to start a family as a single parent. 

I began my TTC journey a little over a year ago with home ICI inseminations to no success. I then moved onto a OB who is also an RE. In that office I did 2 separate rounds of IUI where I had 6 mature eggs first round and 5 mature eggs the second round, and on the second round I did back-to-back IUIs. The timing was horrible for both instances and the doctor could careless! I then realized that they were charging me and my insurance full price for everything when they shouldn't have. They didn't do any bloodwork, which means they had no baseline for anything. I soon realized that they were in the "take all my money and not get me pregnant" business. I found a new RE.

I began with this new RE at the beginning of this month. After all my tests and baselines, I was started on clomid days 5-9, triggered on my own 2 days after my mid cycle U/S which showed 3 follicles at 19, 17, and 14. I had my IUI about 29 hours after my trigger with frozen donor sperm, which was 25 million motility. Now onto my TTW


----------



## Beautifullei2

Breaking I know exactly what you mean. A good friend of mine got married last Oct & knew me & hubby were trying. One night I went over to help with my bridesmaid duties & she was asking about starting to try... She fell pregnant in Nov =\ 
I'm always happy to find out a friend is pregnant but really wish it was my time... :hugs:

Les- thanks for sharing your story :) luckily you found a new RE & jump back on the right track for trying!


----------



## Grateful365

Whoa! 8 upcoming testing dates to look forward too....I love it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lune_miel

2 weeks, *Grateful*, eek! Are you ready for Jimmy or what?!:baby:


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> 2 weeks, *Grateful*, eek! Are you ready for Jimmy or what?!:baby:

You know it! I'm definitely ready :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

LesbianMystiq said:


> Jenna_KA said:
> 
> 
> *Mystiq:* Congrats on the IUI! Welcome to the TWW. So, what's your story? Do you care to share a little more about yourself?? I feel like I don't know you very well!
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcoming!
> 
> Well a little about me, I'm a 27 year old lesbian that currently lives in Atlanta, Georgia (although my signature says DC, recently moved) and have decided to start a family as a single parent.
> 
> I began my TTC journey a little over a year ago with home ICI inseminations to no success. I then moved onto a OB who is also an RE. In that office I did 2 separate rounds of IUI where I had 6 mature eggs first round and 5 mature eggs the second round, and on the second round I did back-to-back IUIs. The timing was horrible for both instances and the doctor could careless! I then realized that they were charging me and my insurance full price for everything when they shouldn't have. They didn't do any bloodwork, which means they had no baseline for anything. I soon realized that they were in the "take all my money and not get me pregnant" business. I found a new RE.
> 
> I began with this new RE at the beginning of this month. After all my tests and baselines, I was started on clomid days 5-9, triggered on my own 2 days after my mid cycle U/S which showed 3 follicles at 19, 17, and 14. I had my IUI about 29 hours after my trigger with frozen donor sperm, which was 25 million motility. Now onto my TTWClick to expand...

Wow, another single mommy in here! That must take a lot of courage!


----------



## isela

HI to all


----------



## isela

Hi Can I join the group?


----------



## ajd36

Welcome to this amazing group of ladies Isela... tell us a little about yourself :)

I think we have two testers left this month!!! PLEASE bring July to an end with a huge BANG!!!!

And to our other 6 August Testers thus far....Fingers are crossed and I am wishing for the best!!

AFM: after two nights straight of looking after my friends sick littleone while they were out I feel like I am more than ready to bring on the good and bad days of having a baby!


----------



## anmlz86

Lei- I'm right there with you with hoping this is a good round :) Right now I'm waiting to hear from the office on how the babes are developing. Definitely nerve wracking lol. I'm uncertain when the betas will be drawn, but I'm assuming a week or two after transfer...

Welcome Les and good luck lady! I hope with this new RE you feel more confident because those numbers look awesome :)

Hi Isela! Welcome!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Ingodshand

Adj- love the new signature!!
Amalz- saying prayers for your little embies! Can not wait to hear how they are doing!!


----------



## anmlz86

Morning ladies!! Finally got my embryo update, yay! 3 out of 4 are progressing well enough to have the genetic testing done on them today. The fourth one is one cell shy of being able to have the genetic testing, but the embryologist says that embryo could still make it outta the gates and be an awesome blast to freeze. Transfer is planned for Tuesday at 1:15 :)

IGH- how's it going? any symptoms yet?

Hope you ladies have a great Sunday!! Gotta get to cleaning, boo.


----------



## Ingodshand

Omg, that is amazing! Did they tell you how many cells each embie has? I did not know they did 3 day genetic testing! What great news!!!

I am so tired, bloated and my nipples are really tender. I am also very cranky but that could be since we have been in NYC the past few days on "vacation" and I am just done! I do not understand how people live here. It is so dirty and stinky!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok I caved and tested. Posting a pic in my journal for you line spotters out there.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I still have not O'ed..... WTFF! :(


----------



## anmlz86

IGH- There are a 10-cell, 9-cell, and 8-cell as well as the little 4-celler :) Yea, the genetic testing was my OH's want this cycle. Gotta give him a compromise sometimes lol. The crankiness could be everything combined. I don't blame you though. If NYC is anything like Chicago I'm right there with you. That was our "vacation" this year and I don't understand how so many people can live in that chaos! I guess if you've grown up around it everything just seems normal. I was never happier to be going home. Hope your trip back home is uneventful at least :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Hopin- I am so excited... I wanna see!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Ditto!! Need picture!


----------



## Ingodshand

anmlz86 said:


> IGH- There are a 10-cell, 9-cell, and 8-cell as well as the little 4-celler :) Yea, the genetic testing was my OH's want this cycle. Gotta give him a compromise sometimes lol. The crankiness could be everything combined. I don't blame you though. If NYC is anything like Chicago I'm right there with you. That was our "vacation" this year and I don't understand how so many people can live in that chaos! I guess if you've grown up around it everything just seems normal. I was never happier to be going home. Hope your trip back home is uneventful at least :)

Wow, those are great numbers! Hope the testing shows no abnormalities! Yes we are hoping for a very calm drive home too! I love in car DVD players!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Not sure it's anything to get too excited about but I appreciate you lashes SO MUCH <3 :)


----------



## anmlz86

IGH- I've been trying to google how fast a fertilized egg grows, but I have yet to find a decent answer. Which I think is totally crazy thinking how advanced reproductive medicine has come and everything. I think the cells double daily, maybe...Oh, in car DVD players, gotta love them! I'm usually the one driving which doesn't really help me at all, but it helps my control freakishness, lol.

Hopin- Any stick is exciting :) I'm not much help because I have a terrible time reading those types. I even made my pregnant co-worker pee on one just to make sure it worked, hehe. How many dpo are you at? You're chart looks pretty good :)


----------



## Ingodshand

anmlz86 said:


> IGH- I've been trying to google how fast a fertilized egg grows, but I have yet to find a decent answer. Which I think is totally crazy thinking how advanced reproductive medicine has come and everything. I think the cells double daily, maybe...Oh, in car DVD players, gotta love them! I'm usually the one driving which doesn't really help me at all, but it helps my control freakishness, lol.
> 
> Hopin- Any stick is exciting :) I'm not much help because I have a terrible time reading those types. I even made my pregnant co-worker pee on one just to make sure it worked, hehe. How many dpo are you at? You're chart looks pretty good :)

Our RE told us the cells are supposed to double everyday so by day three an 8-10 cell is perfect!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> I still have not O'ed..... WTFF! :(

FX for your temp today


----------



## Kins

Hopin did you Poas today? When was your O?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning lovely ladies!! I hope everyone had a great weekend.

*anmlz* I'm so excited for you!!

*Allika* OMG @ IVF! SO exciting!!! Ahhhhh! I am so hopeful for you, doll.

*Breaking* It's never easy watching everyone around you get pregnant with little to no efford :hugs: So frustrating! And then you feel selfish for thinking of your own struggles when you should be happy for that person. We allllll know that feeling. That's why I'm so happy to have you ladies becuase you all understand this process!

*Isela* Welcome! Tell us your story! :flower:

*Lei* Holy late O! What's going on?! You're O'ing when I normally do. STRANGE!!?? Looks like you dipped today so maybe this is your O?

*KC* Have you tested?!

SO exciting for all of the testers we have coming up!!!!

AFM, for those of you who asked, I DID test this morning and it's a bfn. AF isn't here yet but she's been knocking on the door all morning so it's only a matter of time. UGH! :shrug:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh, and *Grateful*, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kins

:-(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs: Kins.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

*anmlz86* that's amazing! Those numbers are great, my fingers are crossed for you!! 

*Isela* Welcome to the group! I'm a newbie too :winkwink:

*Ajd* Thank you...it was a serious decision to make but I know I'm capable. I can't wait to hear about your success in a couple of months.

*Hopin* Sorry about the BFN :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Having lots of creamy CM at 6dpo - does it mean anything???


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* I've read that it can go either way when you have this symptom. Either way I'm going to go with thinking it's a good thing, especially if it's not normal for you! :) I SO hope this is the cycle for you!!


----------



## lune_miel

Dr Google says it increases as you produce Progesterone. :shrug:


----------



## ajd36

Well that seems right on then with your progesterone hitting its high mark at CD21-ish

I'm not sure when pregnancy changes the progesterone levels.

Either way I'm with Hopin and see this as good if its not normal for you!


----------



## lilrojo

I agree fxed its a good sign.. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hoping I said the same thing this morning Lol! At first I was trying to convince myself today was the day but about 12 I started getting loads of pinching & fullness so it better rise tomorrow. If not I'm gonna go in there & pull that egg out myself :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Allika

Hi Everybody,

hysteroscopy wasnt bad at all. They put me under general anesthesia, so no pain at all. Doctor said everything looked perfect, tubes are clear and uterus also looks like its supposed to, so anatomy is not my problem.

Next wednesday, we are meeting to discuss our IVF protocol. I am excited to move forward! I am already on BCP so I hope that the IVF timeline will be relatively short.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo Allika that's great! I can't wait to hear about your new journey you are about to begin! :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Can't wait for the next testers!! 
Allika- can't wait for everything to fall in place for you!! :)
Grateful- you're so, so close!! :)
Hopeful- sorry for the bfn :/ 
Welcome to both the new girls!! 
Afm- my next appt. is noon on Wednesday. I'll be 15 weeks...
Everyone else in the tww fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Beautifullei2 said:


> Breaking I know exactly what you mean. A good friend of mine got married last Oct & knew me & hubby were trying. One night I went over to help with my bridesmaid duties & she was asking about starting to try... She fell pregnant in Nov =\
> I'm always happy to find out a friend is pregnant but really wish it was my time... :hugs:
> 
> Les- thanks for sharing your story :) luckily you found a new RE & jump back on the right track for trying!

Thanks Lei...I know it's tough for us...but we are happy for them.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hoping I said the same thing this morning Lol! At first I was trying to convince myself today was the day but about 12 I started getting loads of pinching & fullness so it better rise tomorrow. If not I'm gonna go in there & pull that egg out myself :rofl: :haha:

Lmao!! :rofl:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

So weird ...my avatar changed by itself t that sperm thingee.....

How weird is that?!?


----------



## ajd36

Where do you see your avatar?? It sounds weird!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ok. that was so weird. it's gone now.

AJD...see how you have that beautiful pic of yourself, well I've got that twilight book cover...which is now showing.

but earlier on my ipad...instead of the twilight pic it was showing a giant yellow sperm...LOL

like this - but HUGE. :spermy:

it's fixed now...i'm ok...lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

First of all...sorry for the million of posts ladies...I'm just trying to catch up after a busy weekend.

Allika - so glad to hear that everything looked perfect. and now it's on to IVF. i'm so excited for you :)

Grateful - omg..is it one more week left? eeek!! :happydance:

Hoping - sorry for the bfn...i'm still hoping AF stays away for you and that bfp is on it's way!:happydance::hugs:

I know we've got a few new girls joining us recently - welcome to the group! this is an absolutely amazing group of girls...I can't even tell you how supportive they are :) you'll love it here!

AFM - i'm 8dpo...i'm supposed to go in for bloodwork on Friday - 12dpo. altho AF is not due until Monday. I don't feel any different from all my other IUI TWW...so i'm feeling out. so disappointing. I have an appt with my FS on Tuesday to discuss "4 failed IUIs - what now"

Any tips, questions..comments I should bring up with him would be really helpful.....thx everyone!


----------



## Beautifullei2

So this morning I realized something.... My thermometer battery is aost dead. Can that effect my temp?


----------



## Kins

I honestly don't know. But I would think it might not have good readings if the battery is failing


----------



## anmlz86

With my transfer this afternoon I have a feeling this morning is going to drag-ass at work lol.
Hope all the lovely ladies have a great day! Fingers crossed for everyone as well as good luck for those starting a new cycle!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL *Lei*!!! Too funny. YET ANOTHER DIP THIS MORNING!!! So maybe you're O'ing today?!?!?! WTH!!! But then again if your themometer battery is almost dead then you might not be getting accurate readings. NOooooo!!! That woudl suck to temp and then realize they might not be accurate. Can you go get a new one? Or a battery? BOO!
Do you have it in you to buy some cheapie OPK's and see what they look like today? I know you hate them.

*Allika* Glad everything went well! I bet you are just overwhelmed with excitement about IVF. I know it's going to be great for you, I can just feel it!!!

*LDizzy* Do you get a gender scan or is it still too soon? I know some ladies who found out super early!

*Breaking* Are you going to cave & test early you think? Don't feel out yet! WAY too early for that!! :hugs: :flower:

*anmlz* How many are you transfering?

AFM, I'm officially out. AF showed her really ugly face this morning. Not very nice of her, I must say! She certainly wasn't invited!
I'm taking this cycle off. I realized I'm going to be on vacation when I am O'ing, and I just don't want to worry about any of this while I'm on vaca with my family. Plus it's me, DH & DS in the same hotel room so I doubt there will be much :sex: happening while we're gone anyway. SO I'll just be cheering you ladies on this month! :)


----------



## anmlz86

Hopin- We also get the genetic testing results back today, so hoping all is well and they all continued being strong and stubborn like their mama we'll transfer 2 :) Sorry to hear about AF, but try to have a great time of vacation, I'm sure it's well deserved :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhh anmlz I can't to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hopin- So sorry to hear about your BFN:nope: Maybe a month off will be just what you need!!!

Breaking- I never thought that I would get my BFP this month as I had no symptoms! I will take your lack of syptoms as a good sign! Have you talked to your doctor about trying to use injectable meds? Also, ask the RE about vitamin D. I have been reading online that it can sometimes help!

Allika- Yay for IVF!!! I hope you have a great experience:happydance:

Anmlz- Good luck this afternoon! Do not be worried as the transfer is just like an IUI but you get to see your actual babies being put back. Be sure to ask them to angle the monitor so you can see what is going on. It is so cool!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei I agree you should buy an OPK today just to see what it says. I think the low battery can affect accuracy but I don't think it would be so inaccurate as to miss your O in my opinion. Because your chart still looks pretty consistent. Looks like Oing today I think. But I'd e curious to see what an OPK reads.


----------



## Grateful365

Thinking of all you ladies today!!!

Allika - I'm so excited your going to do IVF :happydance: I'm so excited for you.

Hopin - A month off will be relaxing! I'm jealous of your vacation....! Sounds great.

KC - Are you still in this month girl? Fx'd for you...did AF arrive?

Anm- Praying for your transfer this afternoon - how amazing. :flower:

Breaking - Hang in there! I agree that many women say they had no symptoms at all when they get their BFP, so no worries on that!

Lei - Grab up a new thermometer today - I love the temping and hope we can see a good pattern soon!

Welcome and hello to the new ladies!!!!!

Everyone else...I know I didn't say something to everyone...but this pregnancy brain can only remember so many things at once. :wacko: LOL! :haha:

AFM: Had a little scary moment last night that I wrote about in my journal, but all is fine and baby is fine. Feeling quite well for being 12 days out.....whoa. Sounds surreal to say and never thought I would be here at this place. Keep the faith ladies...it took DH and I over 4 years to get one BFP, but the wait was worth every minute. I know many of these feelings, but just know in your hearts it will happen when it is meant to. I know it gets very discouraging at times, but know that ANY month could be YOUR month. I keep praying for all of you ladies on your journey's and can't wait to see the next BFP. They make me so happy. :hugs:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Grateful365 said:


> Thinking of all you ladies today!!!
> 
> Allika - I'm so excited your going to do IVF :happydance: I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Hopin - A month off will be relaxing! I'm jealous of your vacation....! Sounds great.
> 
> KC - Are you still in this month girl? Fx'd for you...did AF arrive?
> 
> Anm- Praying for your transfer this afternoon - how amazing. :flower:
> 
> Breaking - Hang in there! I agree that many women say they had no symptoms at all when they get their BFP, so no worries on that!
> 
> Lei - Grab up a new thermometer today - I love the temping and hope we can see a good pattern soon!
> 
> Welcome and hello to the new ladies!!!!!
> 
> Everyone else...I know I didn't say something to everyone...but this pregnancy brain can only remember so many things at once. :wacko: LOL! :haha:
> 
> AFM: Had a little scary moment last night that I wrote about in my journal, but all is fine and baby is fine. Feeling quite well for being 12 days out.....whoa. Sounds surreal to say and never thought I would be here at this place. Keep the faith ladies...it took DH and I over 4 years to get one BFP, but the wait was worth every minute. I know many of these feelings, but just know in your hearts it will happen when it is meant to. I know it gets very discouraging at times, but know that ANY month could be YOUR month. I keep praying for all of you ladies on your journey's and can't wait to see the next BFP. They make me so happy. :hugs:

Thanks Grateful-no AF yet but my temps are slowly dropping and I can feel the stupid :witch: coming. Ugh....

So excited for you!! Only 12 days!! can't wait to see little Jimmy!!! yay :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. 

Sorry af showed hopin.. stupid witch.. 

Good luck to you ladies. Im still here just busy.. McKenna's bday is tomorrow, 4 already.. ugh.. where is time going..


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in and am hoping you can possibly help me a little. I had a tubal reversal 2 yrs ago June, 2 ectopics which resulted in loss of right tube and after reversal my left tube is open but only 4.5cm long and figures for me my right ovary is dominant. I did ivf the first time this last Feb transferred 2 blasts bfn then did fet with 2 blasts which I had a d&c for on July 19. I have one blast still frozen but am just not up for it considering what has happened. I go for my post op visit on Aug 6th and pathology should be back on baby so hopefully it will shed some light on what went wrong. Our plan is to actually go backwards and try clomid or femara for a few cycles to see it can get me to ovulate from the left side and if my short tube can pick it up. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? I am wondering if these meds can actually make you ovulate from both sides? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## luna_19

Boo to AF :hugs:

Lilrojo you daughter's day is the same day as drago's! He is going to be nine :)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss peachy :hugs: I did drop two eggs on clomid but I don't know if they were both from the same side or not.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- sorry AF showed but VACATION!!! wahoo! I need one of those Lol! Where are you all going?

Grateful- how's your hunny?? Clearing up yet.....&&&&& baby Jimmy??? Notice any changes?

Luna- your pregnancy is whipping by!

&& I went & bought a new thermometer after worK but they didn't have any cheap opks so dh is going to stop on his way home to grab some for me :) even though I don't like them I'm dieing to know what's going on with my body. I have also been checking my cervix which is wide open ready to receive some spermies Lol! :haha:


----------



## Ingodshand

Peachy1584 said:


> Hello ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in and am hoping you can possibly help me a little. I had a tubal reversal 2 yrs ago June, 2 ectopics which resulted in loss of right tube and after reversal my left tube is open but only 4.5cm long and figures for me my right ovary is dominant. I did ivf the first time this last Feb transferred 2 blasts bfn then did fet with 2 blasts which I had a d&c for on July 19. I have one blast still frozen but am just not up for it considering what has happened. I go for my post op visit on Aug 6th and pathology should be back on baby so hopefully it will shed some light on what went wrong. Our plan is to actually go backwards and try clomid or femara for a few cycles to see it can get me to ovulate from the left side and if my short tube can pick it up. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? I am wondering if these meds can actually make you ovulate from both sides? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Hi Peachy! I am so sorry for your losses. I have heard that either tube can pick up your egg, but that is just from Dr. Google:) I would think that if you have mature follicles on each ovary then they would both release with Ovidrel. Good luck and welcome!!


----------



## anmlz86

Peachy- I agree with IGH, I've heard no matter what ovary an egg is released from either tube can pick it up. I know I was hoping for that when I did an IUI since my left ovary is dominant and my left tube is crap lol. Even though you have a frozen bean, are you against doing another IVF cycle? I think a couple IUI's are definitely worth looking into, I've even thought about it if this round of IVF is a no go. Good luck!

AFM- Out of the 4 fertilized eggs, only 3 of them made it to genetic testing. Of those 3, 1 came back genetically normal, but didn't look like it would produce a viable pregnancy because it started to slow down dividing. The other 2 came back no result on the genetic test, but one of those was looking great and could produce a viable pregnancy. So we decided to at least give it a go, and we transferred the no genetic result good looking embryo and are crossing our fingers it settles down and decides to stick :) I'm gonna go ahead and do a little more research and see what I can do to help increase egg quality. 

Allika- Did you ever try that fertility vitamin that helped with egg quality? I can't quite remember the name...

Grateful- That's so exciting that baby arrival is so close!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Anmlz- so glad you were able to put back an embryo! Are you freezing the other ones? Have they ever checked your amh number? I only got 4 eggs work my ivf and they said it has to do with the low amh? 

I am praying your little one keeps growing!! Did you get a picture?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Anml- so what is the genetic testing? I don't really understand what this means :(

Lei- Did you get your OPKs yet?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Anml- so what is the genetic testing? I don't really understand what this means :(

Lei- Did you get your OPKs yet?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Behold!!!!!!

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b587/leig1112/IMG_20130730_190920_zps7f760238.jpg


----------



## Ingodshand

Yay, now get busy!!!!


----------



## Kins

For a second I thought a bfp! Okay okay do start doing it haha. That's like little kid talk "doing it" haha. Okay I need to go to sleep!


----------



## Grateful365

Whoa lei! No mistaking those lines! Awesome! Glad u got the opks


----------



## Beautifullei2

I wish it was a :bfp: soon enough though :)

Not to worry we have been busy haha! & days before so there are some waiting for that egg to drop. Plus we have been using soft cups


----------



## Jenna_KA

:bunny:


----------



## Peachy1584

Anmlz congrats on transfer! Is there a reason why you didn't just put back the other one as well? I do believe they do better inside than in a dish.

I do agree a normal tube can pick up an egg from the other side I think I read like 10% chance of that however a normal tube is like 10cm and can swing around. I am not holding out any hope for that with my 4.5cm. On my second ectopic I ovulated on the left and not only did my tube not pick it up the embryo ended up in the bottom of the no longer working right tube. I will try ivf again if this doesn't work but it's so expensive and our savings is gone. After the tubal reversal and ivf we have spent $30, 000. So we may as well try this before the home equity loan.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Omg .Lei. For one split sec I bought it was a bfp.....

Them it lacked you have been waiting to O....go at it now :sex:


----------



## Allika

@anmlz: Yeah I tried that for a bit but I am not sure it really helps. However I listened to this podcast called creating a family and there is one episode on nutrition while doing IVF and they have conducted studies that showed that women that have a higher protein intake of 25% on a daily basis had improved egg quality. I downloaded the lose it app and write down what I eat and my protein intake is usually nowhere near 25%. I am focusing on that in preparation for our IVF and recommend it as a lot of protein rich foods are considered super foods for fertility and pregnancy. Salmon, sweet potatoes, chicken, etc, low carbs...

Maybe google on this topic or try it!


----------



## anmlz86

IGH- We'll find out this morning if any of the remaining embryos made it to blast in order to freeze, the embryologist said they weren't looking so good yesterday which I assumed meant they were beginning to arrest. I am definitely going to ask if they tested my amh with all that bloodwork they had me do. I've already got a list of things to ask as a just in case, but I'm hoping I don't have have to ask for awhile :) Yes, I got a picture, I'll try my best to figure out how to post it...any idea how to do that? lol

Jenna- the genetic testing takes 1 cell from a 5-cell or more embryo to test for any chromosomal abnormalities and you also find out the sex of that embryo. While the sexes weren't important to us, my OH really wanted to the chromosomal testing done because he was worried about the dreams he's had. 

Peachy- Honestly it wasn't offered to put back the other little one...I was just still kind of in shock of how our numbers dwindled. The more I thought about it tonight I wish I would have asked if we could put all 3 back since only one really looked good. I even had to ask my OH again and again what the embryologist said so I could try to remember. Guess I'll know better next time, after this baby grabs hold and hangs on for a crazy ride :)

Hope you ladies have a good hump day!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome *Peachy* :flower: These other ladies know wayyyy more than I do in that area. So I'll just say thanks for joining us and FX'd for you!

*Lei* SO glad you did that! And your temp is on the rise so welcome to the TWW!!! Ahhhh I have my FX'd SO tightly for you this cycle!!

*anmlz* So what is the next step now? I feel like I'm learning a lot from you!!

*LDizzy* Let us know how your appointment goes today!!

*Breaking, Manda* Have you caved?!

*Luna, TypeA, Rojo, LDizzy* Give us some updates on your bumps and how you're feeling!! Seems like you ladies have been SUPER quiet!

*Jenna* How's baby D doing? And OH's business? Is he liking school?

*Grateful* Do you go to the doc today? OR tomorrow?

Hope everyone's doing swell :)


----------



## Ingodshand

anmlz- Go advanced message and you should be able to attach the pic that way. They are just so cool and I am sure everyone would love to see. I used to stare at the pics of our two little ones during my TWW and it helped keep my spirits up. I pray your little one is getting ready to implant!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Welcome *Peachy* :flower: These other ladies know wayyyy more than I do in that area. So I'll just say thanks for joining us and FX'd for you!
> 
> *Lei* SO glad you did that! And your temp is on the rise so welcome to the TWW!!! Ahhhh I have my FX'd SO tightly for you this cycle!!
> 
> *anmlz* So what is the next step now? I feel like I'm learning a lot from you!!
> 
> *LDizzy* Let us know how your appointment goes today!!
> 
> *Breaking, Manda* Have you caved?!
> 
> *Luna, TypeA, Rojo, LDizzy* Give us some updates on your bumps and how you're feeling!! Seems like you ladies have been SUPER quiet!
> 
> *Jenna* How's baby D doing? And OH's business? Is he liking school?
> 
> *Grateful* Do you go to the doc today? OR tomorrow?
> 
> Hope everyone's doing swell :)

Haha! I haven't actually. Today is only 11dpo and my family and I have been away all week and I haven't really thought about it. Iam seeing the dr this afternoon so if he says ok I might as well just get my blood done. 
I do have noticeably sore boobs this morning when I was laying in bed and a headache last night so we will see. I do think it is a bfn tho:) 
I will let u know later today:)


----------



## lune_miel

Manda- do you have a chart we can see?


----------



## MandaC

No I don't chart...I don't really understand charting. Lol
My DH and I were just going naturally this month and I was taking the whatever goes approach and felt very relaxed so hoping it worked. We r trying naturally until sept or October.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Anmlz- Thats so interesting! Wow the science we have these days. So if you transfer one that's abnormal does that mean baby WILL have the problem or there's just a chance? 

Lei- Your temp went up a little I think you O'd!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

ugh......my temp spiked back up today but I tested and BFN!!!!!! I am 15DPO...what is going on with my body!!???


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Speaking of charts Lune, yours is looking great :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG KC, that's so strange!!! I would be going NUTS if I were you....are you SURE it was a bfn?! This is so odd....


----------



## lune_miel

KC - maybe your test is bad or you are one of those flukes who doesn't register on a normal test?!

Lei- Nice temp spike!

Yes, my chart looks promising...fx'd!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Maybe so girls...I was using a cheapie because that is all I had. I will buy some god ones today and re-test tomorrow if the temp is still up and no AF. ugh....I'm going crazy over here!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck ladies.. we need more bfps on this thread!!


----------



## anmlz86

IGH- thanks! I'll give it a go later on today :)

Hopin- now I wait for betas. First one will be on my birthday 8/7 and second will be 8/9. The nurse told me they wouldn't tell me the result of the first beta, which I think is kinda crap, but they'll let let me know what the second beta is. Fingers crossed!

Jenna- if an embryo comes back genetically abnormal, it wouldn't be transferred. It would be taken out of the line-up. I think the genetic testing is kind of a gamble myself since you're not guaranteed an answer, like us, we had 2 no results and only one with results. Of course it was one of the embryos that came back no result that we ended up transferring because it was still a good embryo. So I'm not entirely sure I'll want to do it again, but it was definitely a learning experience and I'm definitely more intrigued on how they do it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anm...wow this is so interesting...learning so much!

Hopin...how are you doing hun?

Manda..im right behind you at 10dpo today.

I would love to give DH a bfp as a bday gift his week...but I'm really not feeling any thing.


----------



## Jenna_KA

KC I'm not so convinced about your BFN... That's very strange.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Jenna_KA said:


> KC I'm not so convinced about your BFN... That's very strange.

I know... I just don't get it. Maybe the temp was wrong but I take it as soon as I wake up before even getting out of bed every morning around 5:45am. I am stressing out over here!


----------



## Kins

Anmlz--- how can they test and get no result? Im confused

KC- AF usually on time for you? Are you on progesterone?


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Kins said:


> Anmlz--- how can they test and get no result? Im confused
> 
> KC- AF usually on time for you? Are you on progesterone?

Yes, I am usually right on time. I am not on progesterone. The only thing I did different this month is the HSG test on CD10. Maybe that could cause it to be delayed? I don't know. That doesn't really explain the temp spike...


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Anm...wow this is so interesting...learning so much!
> 
> Hopin...how are you doing hun?
> 
> Manda..im right behind you at 10dpo today.
> 
> I would love to give DH a bfp as a bday gift his week...but I'm really not feeling any thing.

I hear ya!! Today is my birthday and a bfp blood test would be awesome!!!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *MandaC*!!!! :dance::yipee:

-singing- Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuu! :serenade:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

*Lei, KC, Lune* - FX'ed for you! Don't give up yet ladies...your BFP is around the corner :happydance:

AFM - I'm just here...waiting......and waiting.....lol.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Happy birthday Manda.

I hope you and I get birthday bfps....one for you and one for my dh.


----------



## MandaC

Thank you everyone!!!

My dr. machine is down so he gave me a req. to go to a lab by my house. He said to wait till sat but I may go Friday. Lol Iam really in no rush to get that dreaded bfn :(


----------



## anmlz86

Kins- they couldn't be determined to be normal or abnormal. It can be a result of a poor cell sample (it dying or breaking apart in shipping to the lab), high DNA fragmentation or the DNA information just not replicating properly. Supposed to be a low chance of occurring...


----------



## Grateful365

KC - I believe my HSG test messed up my cycle and I had a crazy 43 day cycle. It did go back to normal the following month though...so that definitely could be throwing your cycle off by a few days.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Grateful365 said:


> KC - I believe my HSG test messed up my cycle and I had a crazy 43 day cycle. It did go back to normal the following month though...so that definitely could be throwing your cycle off by a few days.

ugh....I figured that thanks to Mr. Google. This just stinks!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Thank you everyone!!!
> 
> My dr. machine is down so he gave me a req. to go to a lab by my house. He said to wait till sat but I may go Friday. Lol Iam really in no rush to get that dreaded bfn :(

Are you going to test today?

Or just wait?

I'm so tempted to test to surprise DH but I know I will see that bfn....and just sucks


----------



## Grateful365

KCwantsbaby said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> KC - I believe my HSG test messed up my cycle and I had a crazy 43 day cycle. It did go back to normal the following month though...so that definitely could be throwing your cycle off by a few days.
> 
> ugh....I figured that thanks to Mr. Google. This just stinks!Click to expand...

But on a happy note, I did get a BFP one or two months after that long cycle...so no worries!!!


----------



## Grateful365

:cake:Happy Birthday Manda!:cake:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Grateful..96% complete and only 11 days remaining...woohoo!b


----------



## anmlz86

Happy Birthday Manda, hope it's a great day!!


----------



## luna_19

I'm still here and reading every day! :) I guess I haven't updated in a while, I feel like I don't want to go crazy with updates because there are so many people struggling and I don't want to make them upset. Things are going really well, I feel great and have no complaints :) Feeling baby move every day now :cloud9: Here's my most recent belly pic

My friend and I are planning a shower for August 25th which I know is kind of early but since neither of our families has come out with an offer to buy anything despite the fact that we are sure they want to we figured we would have the shower and see what we get then start our shopping. I can't remember if I posted any pics of the nursery...I painted a mural on one wall which I think is so adorable! 


(I can't get far enough away to fit it all in one picture)
I also picked up this cute fabric the other day and made some blackout curtains and will make a matching bed skirt once we get a crib so I can measure :)


Happy birthday Manda! It's Drago's birthday today too <3


----------



## anmlz86

If I did this correctly, here is baby Petri :)


----------



## Grateful365

Luna - So glad to hear your feeling great. I LOVE LOVE LOVE your wall mural and curtains. That is going to look absolutely fantastic and I cannot wait to see it progress!!!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

luna_19 said:


> I'm still here and reading every day! :) I guess I haven't updated in a while, I feel like I don't want to go crazy with updates because there are so many people struggling and I don't want to make them upset. Things are going really well, I feel great and have no complaints :) Feeling baby move every day now :cloud9: Here's my most recent belly pic
> View attachment 651191
> 
> My friend and I are planning a shower for August 25th which I know is kind of early but since neither of our families has come out with an offer to buy anything despite the fact that we are sure they want to we figured we would have the shower and see what we get then start our shopping. I can't remember if I posted any pics of the nursery...I painted a mural on one wall which I think is so adorable!
> View attachment 651195
> 
> View attachment 651199
> 
> (I can't get far enough away to fit it all in one picture)
> I also picked up this cute fabric the other day and made some blackout curtains and will make a matching bed skirt once we get a crib so I can measure :)
> View attachment 651201
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Manda! It's Drago's birthday today too <3

That mural looks fabulous...I love it!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Grateful365 said:


> KCwantsbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> KC - I believe my HSG test messed up my cycle and I had a crazy 43 day cycle. It did go back to normal the following month though...so that definitely could be throwing your cycle off by a few days.
> 
> ugh....I figured that thanks to Mr. Google. This just stinks!Click to expand...
> 
> But on a happy note, I did get a BFP one or two months after that long cycle...so no worries!!!Click to expand...

oh good!!! that would be wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Kins

Happy birthday manda!


----------



## ajd36

I love that mural and the colors are so beautiful. And you have a cute bump pic too!!


----------



## Kins

Thanks for the update lune Love the wall. Can I hire you to do my house ? Lol

Over half way there!!


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies, I'm back hope all is well! Missing you girls, feels good to be back in the loop. Hi everyone that's new, I'll be happy to follow your journeys as well. Congrats to any new BFP's I'm going to try and keep in touch here as much as I can. If anyone needs to ask any questions please feel free to ask! Find me on Facebook if you want to see wedding pics; we had the perfect day! xoxo


----------



## Beautifullei2

Momof1- glad to have you back Hun :hugs: 
How do I find you on Fb? I'm dyeing to see some wedding pics :)

Luna- I love that mural! I wish I was that creative


Thanks ladies for all the support :) 
I'm really hoping my temp goes up more tomorrow. I peed on another opk & was just as dark as yesterday plus I'm still feeling a lot of pressure & pains. This cycle is so wonky I swear!

Kc- my cycle after hsg was weird too...but after that one weird cycle it went back to normal :)


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!!!
> 
> My dr. machine is down so he gave me a req. to go to a lab by my house. He said to wait till sat but I may go Friday. Lol Iam really in no rush to get that dreaded bfn :(
> 
> Are you going to test today?
> 
> Or just wait?
> 
> I'm so tempted to test to surprise DH but I know I will see that bfn....and just sucksClick to expand...

No I haven't tested. I think I may tmrw morning tho:)

U?


----------



## Allika

Momof1: I am so happy you are back, we need more awesomeness around here and i am so happy you had a great wedding day! Congratulations on the big day! Also we need to see a belly pic :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Momof1 I am SO HAPPY to have you back!!! :hugs: we've all missed you so much!! Oh yay I'm so happy now!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yay Momof1.... Welcome back Hun.. You were missed !!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Finally o'd wahoo!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Manda* I hope you had a wonderful birthday!!!

*Mystiq* Halfway there! :flower:

*Momof1* I can't tell you how happy I am that you're back :) This place feels normal again now :hugs: 

*Grateful* 10 days!! Ahhhh!!!! Getting down to single digits tomorrow!! Let us know how your doctor's appointment goes today and what he says about your back pain :hugs:

*Lei* Woot woot!! That temp is RISING! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Jenna* How's baby D doing? And OH's business? Is he liking school?

Everything going alright for you Jenna? Any more teeth poking through for Draven?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Yeah I guess I am half way there and I don't feel a thing! I know it's still too early but I don't have even a slight twinge to let me know something is brewing in there :wacko:


----------



## lune_miel

Welcome back,* Momof1*!

*Lei* :happydance:

*Manda* and *Breaking* :test:

I wish I had some symptoms to spot..agh!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lei...yay to O woohoo...

Manda...no I did not test but I found a frer in my drawer AFTER FMU this morning so I brought with me to work...lol.

I'm going to test today bc bloodwork is tomorrow and I always want to know before hand what news the nurse will deliver. 

Manda...did you test this morning? 

Lune...dont worry I'm going to test today for sure!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* All fingers & toes crossed!!! Let us know :)


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Lei...yay to O woohoo...
> 
> Manda...no I did not test but I found a frer in my drawer AFTER FMU this morning so I brought with me to work...lol.
> 
> I'm going to test today bc bloodwork is tomorrow and I always want to know before hand what news the nurse will deliver.
> 
> Manda...did you test this morning?
> 
> Lune...dont worry I'm going to test today for sure!

HA!HA! that's funny!!

Yes I tested this morning but with a dollar store test. I think I saw the faintest of all fainted lines...lol I really don't think my eyes were playing cause every time I came back to look at it I would see it. I took a picture of it but the regular pic is not good as I could barley see it in person let alone in a pic but I also inverted it and I could see more. 

Everyone please let me know what u think??

The inverted pic is better on my phone but I bought a FRER for later. I brought it to work also:)
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11









photo 2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...

I can see a very faint line on the inverted pic.

Oh my oh my...i hope this is the start of your bfp. let me know when you take your frer. 

I'm going to have to wait a while bc i dont have to go pee at all!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

*Lei:* Wooo, your temp rise FINALLY! :happydance: Welcome to the lovely TWW.

*Hopin:* Sorry, I didn't mean to ignore your comment last time asking about Draven and OH lol. I've been busy so I've been checking on my phone and it's not easy. On the computer now though so I can answer  Draven is great, no more teeth yet but I think they may be coming shortly, he's been rather fussy. Either that or he was just tired :haha: OH is doing good, he's still loving school. He's half way through already of a 6 month course in just 10 days! We call this his "beast mode". And his "open rates" on his email list are back to normal so I think that gmail update wasn't as bad as he had initially thought. I think the problem is all his leads on his list are old leads so they're getting bored and he just needs some new leads and customers which he's working on. Also he's coming out with a new product (the biggest e-book he's ever written) on Friday so hopefully that'll bring in some new traffic. I have faith that his business isn't dead and that it was just a dry month. So you're going on vacation soon?? Where to?? Try and sneak in a little BD sometime around O even though you're "taking this month off" ;)

*Lune:* Your chart is looking FABULOUS!

*Manda:* How many DPO are you?


----------



## MandaC

@ Jenna_KA - I am either 11 or 12 dpo today. I think I am more like 12 tho.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...
> 
> I can see a very faint line on the inverted pic.
> 
> Oh my oh my...i hope this is the start of your bfp. let me know when you take your frer.
> 
> I'm going to have to wait a while bc i dont have to go pee at all!!!

You DO!!!! So I am not seeing things...lol I am really hoping its the start. The was FMU but at 745 this morning and I was up at 530 and peed too cause I couldn't wait any longer but didn't want to test at that time....so 745 was probably a little less strong. I am going to do the frer soon.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I hope this is the start of something great! Can't wait to see the FRER!!


----------



## MandaC

Jenna_KA said:


> I hope this is the start of something great! Can't wait to see the FRER!!

I just did the frer and its a bfn!! :( I dunno maybe cause its not fmu and I drank a tea?? I will do the other one tomorrow morning.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry Manda :hugs:

I just took my frer as well (also after tea). And it's a BFN.

Blah!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

:(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Don't be sorry :haha: just checkin' in on you! :) SO glad to hear that OH's business isn't as bad as you thought. But also cool that he'll have the option of being a mechanic too. Honestly if anything it will be VERY helpful to you guys for him to have the skills to fix your own vehicles if not anything else!

Ugh, I'm so sorry Manda & Braking for the BFN's. Hope for both of you that it's just too early. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I don't believe you for a second that Draven was fussy ;) :haha: He's too darn cute!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Sorry Manda :hugs:
> 
> I just took my frer as well (also after tea). And it's a BFN.
> 
> Blah!!

Aww Iam sorry!!! This really sucks. I wish everyone would get bfps already:(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: That's the way we look at it, either way we'll be profiting because he'll be able to fix our own car! For example, our AC went out this year JUST in time for summer. We're hoping he'll learn how to fix it before summer is over, but those are easily $800 to fix and mechanics are always trying to "milk" you of all your money. Then he can always do a little side job here and there doing mechanic work for extra cash when he has spare time. Hahaha and Draven sure does get fussy! It's actually really sad, he has the most pathetic sad cry ever. Breaks my heart every time!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I totally missed where you asked about vacation. We're going to Pigeon Forge, TN for a week! There's Dollywood & Splash Country, lots of shopping, shows, etc. I like to call it the beach without a beach LOL. DS absolutely LOVES it there. We haev a blast. This year my in-laws are coming with us so we'll see how that goes!!

I usually O on CD 17 which would be the 16th, so I'll try to make sure we BD at least once or twice around that date ;) I'm not going to temp this month though. 

There ARE a few positive things about me not getting a BFP this month, even if that sounds silly, the timing was kind of off anyway. This way I can have a few adult beverages with DH on vacatoin. Also, DS was born in April, so it's easier to not have 2 birthdays in the same month I guess.
And I'm also glad I won't be on AF while I'm on vacation!! :dance:


----------



## Grateful365

Momof1 - WELCOME BACK!!!! :happydance::happydance: So happy to have you back here. We sure missed ya! :hugs: Yes how do we find you on facebook? I would LOVE to see the wedding photos. So glad it went so great! 

Jenna - The pics of Draven in your journal are RIDICULOUSLY ADORABLE. 

Breaking and Manda - :growlmad: Lets see what the morning brings...


----------



## Grateful365

Anm - Any update today? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...yep I agree it sucks.

I feel like such a sucker... each month I get my hopes up thinking it's different this month.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Grateful365 said:


> Momof1 - WELCOME BACK!!!! :happydance::happydance: So happy to have you back here. We sure missed ya! :hugs: Yes how do we find you on facebook? I would LOVE to see the wedding photos. So glad it went so great!
> 
> Jenna - The pics of Draven in your journal are RIDICULOUSLY ADORABLE.
> 
> Breaking and Manda - :growlmad: Lets see what the morning brings...

Thanks hun!!

When I see stories like yours it gives me hope...yes you waited 4 yrs but you are days away to meeting your little guy :)


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...yep I agree it sucks.
> 
> I feel like such a sucker... each month I get my hopes up thinking it's different this month.

:hugs:

Me too....:nope:


----------



## anmlz86

Grateful- hey Hun! Thanks for thinking of me :) just waiting at this point. 2dp5dt and I'm already POAS lol. The hard part is I always wake up at 230 in the morning having to pee really bad, I blame the progesterone. I printed out a little chart that does a day by day of what the little embie is doing in there and I really just stare at it. This is the farthest I've ever been in the TTC journey and I'm just dazzled :) trying not to read too much into the twinges and little cramps because it looks like my ovaries were still awake at transfer, but I can only hope it's Petri snuggling in in there. How is everything with you??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anm..wow that sounds so fascinating. Goodluck with POAS!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Thanks for the update anm...waiting is ALWAYS the hard part. I'm so excited that you are going through this process. It is amazing. I will keep you in my prayers and look forward to more updates.

I'm doing well. A lot of back pain the past few days, but I'm trying hard to keep my focus on the finish line and getting to meet baby soon. :flower: Thanks for asking.


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. 

Boo to the bfns... hope they turn to beautiful positives tomorrow.. :)

Grateful your so close to done.. super excited for you!

Hopeful your vacation sounds so fun.. enjoy and yay for a nice drink.. :)

Lei-yay for finally oing.. hope you caught that eggy!!

Lune-temps are looking good.. :)

Welcome back MOMof1 we all def missed you.. :)

Luna beautiful bump and what a lovely mural.. your very talented.. :)

AFM mckennas bday was yesterday she turned 4.. time is going too fast already August.. 21 weeks tomorrow.. doing good.. tired and my sciatic nerve just sucks lol hurts all the time.. but not too much longer lol..


----------



## anmlz86

Grateful- has he dropped at all? Sorry about the back pain :( Here's hoping that pain lessens the closer to baby day :) I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks ladies for being so supportive! I can't thank everyone enough for always sending positive vibes!

I know I don't get on as often as I would like to & trust me I try hard to keep up with everyone but its hard at times. I just wanted to let you all know how thankful I am to have you all in my life & there through this struggle! I'm routing on those to get their :bfp: ...those who are going through IVF... Those who are taking a break.... Our bundles of joys that we are about to welcome & of course watching the Gorgeous baby Draven grow! Never did I think I would grow such a bond in this difficult time but you all get it when others don't seem to understand! So with that... THANK YOU ALL SOOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## Kins

Well said lei! I couldn't have said it better. People just don't get it, but you all do


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Woohoo ..I agree Lei.

This is an awesome, loving supportive group of women.

Lets to Team BFP!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

We love you back Lei and I love all of you!


----------



## Kins

Well I'm 9dpo today and my temperature dropped this morning...I hope it was just a screwy temp and not a sign of AF coming :nope: 

I made my own little chart and I posted a picture on my journal. I dunno what to think ---bummer I don't want to compare to before but This happened in my bfp cycle my temp dropped AF came for 3 days I went for bl work and was a low positive. Owell couple more days till I Poas


----------



## Grateful365

Lei - I feel the same way. Love all you ladies and apperciate you.

My weekly appointment went well yesterday. The doctor checked me and said I'm not dialated at all, but my cervix has thinned 70-75% already! Whoa! Makes me excited to know my body is doing something to get ready to meet baby Jimmy. The doctor is now on vacation until next Friday :dohh:....so gonna try to wait until next Friday. LOL


----------



## ajd36

Beautifully said Lei.... you girls are the best support group I could have asked for!!!!

Can't wait to see pics of baby Jimmy!!

Can't wait to see a BFP from anm!!!

Keeping my FX for Breaking and Manda and then our other testers over the next week!

AFM: we head out to New Hampshire today for our week long camping trip in a cabin this year. We are having a huge family reunion on Sunday and I can't wait to see everyone and meet the new babies in the family. Can I tell you how nice it was to crawl into a little twin bed with my 3yr old niece last night and chat for 20-30mins before she fell asleep and to have her wake me up with a I want to play your iPad comment hehehe


----------



## MandaC

Bfn on a frer today. AF due tmrw:(


----------



## LesbianMystiq

*MandaC* I'm sorry :hugs: ...you'll get your BFP soon enough!


----------



## lune_miel

Sorry Manda- it's not over yet.

I am 10dpo and no symptoms. Give me some hope ladies! I am testing with a frer tomorrow.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodlck Luuuune!!!!

:dance:


----------



## ajd36

Oh Lune wishing you the best of luck!!!! Lets start August with a BFP!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

And bloodwork is negative....I have FS appt on Tuesday.

It's now 8 cycles...4 of them IUI. 

Hope someone here brings us a BFP....need some positivity.


----------



## ajd36

I'm so sorry Breaking :hugs:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Breaking Dawn said:


> And bloodwork is negative....I have FS appt on Tuesday.
> 
> It's now 8 cycles...4 of them IUI.
> 
> Hope someone here brings us a BFP....need some positivity.

I'm sorry hun! :hugs: Forgive for not knowing your entire story but do you use a trigger shot?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lune, it's very common to not have any symptoms until you already know you're pregnant. I didn't have any until 6 weeks. In fact all I felt was "AF" cramps.

I NEED TO SEE A :bfp: !!!! :brat:


----------



## anmlz86

Good luck Lune! Fingers crossed for good news!

Sorry to hear Breaking. Hopefully your FS has a new plan for you guys or at least some awesome ideas:)


----------



## lilrojo

GOODLUCK Lune!!!! I had zero symptoms too.. fxed :)

So sorry Manda & Breaking.. stupid bfns.. 

we need a bfp :)

Im a banana.. lol


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> And bloodwork is negative....I have FS appt on Tuesday.
> 
> It's now 8 cycles...4 of them IUI.
> 
> Hope someone here brings us a BFP....need some positivity.

Iam sorry breaking dawn :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Mystiq....yes the 4 IUIs have been femera + puregon.

I feel like my FS is going to say IVF. I want to stick with IUI ...nt is there any point if four faild...all with great stats. How do we know to move on....wish someone could tell me what's best thing to do.


----------



## Allika

Well Breaking Dawn I am in a similar situation. Several "perfect" cycles and yet no BFN. In perfect circumstances this will lead to a BFP. But if not at least I am hoping to get some information from it:
- how is my egg quality
- do the eggs really fertilize
- is their no growth after fertilitization
- or and this is the worst case scenario: even with IVF everything is perfect but still no implantation

If we don't get information and we don't get pregnant then I think it will be easier for me because right now I am wrecking my brain thinking "it's the egg quality, I know it is"...and if during the IVF we find out it is indeed poor egg quality then at least we can move on to other options!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking dawn...ru taking Ovidrel too! Oh just being monitored with blood work and ultrasound to know it surging?


----------



## Kins

Grateful- ahhhhhhhhhhhh so exciting. Call your doctor back. What if you go before then??
Breaking & Manda- this just SUCKS! So sorry!
Lune- good luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Breaking- that&#8217;s how I feel I don&#8217;t know when to move on to IVF. Honestly Im afraid if I move on and it doesn&#8217;t work then what&#8230;.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Come on Lune give us a :bfp: !!


----------



## lune_miel

:bfn: this morning. Hoping it's too early.


----------



## Jenna_KA

It could very well be too early. When are you testing again?


----------



## Kins

Sorry :-( but Lune it's still early check again in a few days fingers crossed 4u


----------



## Kins

Jenn wants your icon mean? Prob ep'er?


----------



## Kins

Hey ladies groupon.com has tests for sale
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jenna_KA

EPing=Exclusively Pumping. Draven wouldn't latch to breast feed with out a nipple shield and I hated the nipple shields so I exclusively pumped and bottle fed him my breast milk for 6 months. I've weaned him now, just too prideful to take the thing down ;)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> Well Breaking Dawn I am in a similar situation. Several "perfect" cycles and yet no BFN. In perfect circumstances this will lead to a BFP. But if not at least I am hoping to get some information from it:
> - how is my egg quality
> - do the eggs really fertilize
> - is their no growth after fertilitization
> - or and this is the worst case scenario: even with IVF everything is perfect but still no implantation
> 
> If we don't get information and we don't get pregnant then I think it will be easier for me because right now I am wrecking my brain thinking "it's the egg quality, I know it is"...and if during the IVF we find out it is indeed poor egg quality then at least we can move on to other options!

Thnaks for your reply.

It's given me something got think about...and discuss with the dr on Tuesday!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking dawn...ru taking Ovidrel too! Oh just being monitored with blood work and ultrasound to know it surging?

I was taking femera for 5 days...amd then1-2 injections of puregon .

Have never taken ovidrel.


----------



## MandaC

AF just arrived:( Iam out!! On to the next cycle.


----------



## Grateful365

Going to the hospital ladies... Not sure if this is it or not....


----------



## Kins

Ahhh Grateful! Can't wait for pictures! Good luck


----------



## Grateful365

Dilated to 8.... Ended up doing epidural finally at 8 cm so much better now. Shouldn't be too long. Will try to update but not exactly sure how to upload pic on phone


----------



## Jenna_KA

What!!!!!!!!!!!!
Omg!!!!!!!!!!
Holy crap!!
I'm freaking out now! Woooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

10


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg I'm seriously freaking out! I'm getting choked up for you! Lets meet that baby Jimmy! He's going to be so beautiful I can't wait! You're going to do so great Alicia, you've already done AMAZING by making it to 8 with out an epi! You're incredible!
So excited to see his little face <3 <3 <3 I'll be thinking about you all day until we get an update!


----------



## LDizzy30

Can't wait for baby jimmy!! Good luck!!


----------



## MandaC

Yay that's awesome!!!! Can't wait to see him!!


----------



## Allika

Yes yes yes! Thinking of you Alicia and so excited to see Jimmy!!!


----------



## luna_19

Eek so exciting! :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awwww grateful yay!!! I can't wait to see pictures of him :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Omg omg,,,I sleep in today and almost missed a baby!!!!

I hope she's doing ok....

Grateful cant wait to hear the news. ...


----------



## Jenna_KA

I bet he's born now and they're resting :) I'm so happy for her right now!


----------



## Kins

Wow you dilated quick! Hopefully lil man is safely out now. 
Can't wait to see photo. Hope you learn how to post a picture haha


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, your temps are being so weird this cycle. Usually it's higher after O :wacko:


----------



## Grateful365

Jimmy Michael was born today at 9:10 am weighing 8 lbs 5 ou and 21 inches. I'm so in love. Will try to post a pic!


----------



## luna_19

Yay! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

https://https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/alycia1997/image_zps1e0927c3.jpg


----------



## Grateful365

https://https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/alycia1997/image_zps9ab7a32d.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/2cxhq88.jpg


----------



## Kins

Aww big boy.

He's beautiful and you look awesome for having just given birth! 

Congrats lady! Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh my God I'm dying over here getting all choked up and teary eyes for you Alicia he's just beautiful. I'm so happy for you and your DH and so happy you had a safe and wonderful delivery. Oh my God he's so precious. I'm just so excited for you guys :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awwww grateful you look great!!!! & baby Jimmy looks precious! Congratulations Momma!!!!! :hugs:


Jenna- ugh I know. I had a melt down this morning with dh... Even though we said we would ntnp I'm getting really attached again to us having a baby & its overwhelming me. I feel like no matter what I do its never going to happen :(


----------



## lune_miel

*Grateful* I am tearing up - I am so happy for you and your new family! :crib:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Congrats Grateful! He's beautiful, I'm sure you're so in love! :happydance:


----------



## Allika

OMG I am in love with him! He is so cute and I love his little hat! Enjoy these precious hours and get some rest with the nurses around for when the "real life" starts!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, don't get too down just yet love you're only 4DPO. But I know it's frustrating :/ I wish you two would just bite the bullet and go straight to IVF! It will happen though I swear. Grateful tried for 4 years and it happened. It may take a while, but it will happen. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yeah I know! Even after O I have had so much aches & pressure in my lower abdomen so I am really counting on these temps to make it clear to me for when I O'ed. 

Yeah dh would never go for IVF! He did say he would rethink IUI this morning so hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## lune_miel

I am also inspired by Grateful's story. I'm sure AF is on its way, I have to make an appt to follow up with the OB on my next option. I'd like to try Femara, too.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna let me also add that for the past two weeks I have been having so many dreams about having another kid... One dream I was pregnant which was about a week ago. Another was I was on a field trip with DD & had a new born baby .... Then last night I had a dream I was prego & went into labor. Just about every other night is a dream about me having a baby or me being pregnant.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooh la la Lei I hope that's a good sign! Can't wait to hear DHs decision on IUI. Just remind him it's still his little guys getting you preggo they're just washing out the bad ones for you. 

Lune are you going to test again?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, <3 <3 <3 <3 CONGRATULATIONS!!! You and baby both look so beautiful and glowing with love. So happy for you and your sweet family!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kins

Lune- in the beginning of our journey we said definitely no Ivf for us. Not its something we are prob going to do...so who knows he may come around


----------



## Beautifullei2

True :) I think he is beginning to open up about it..... We will see :) I'm thinking about using an opk since it still feels like I'm ovulating. It's not as bad but it almost feels like the pressure from a uti. However I did do a urine test on me to rule that out hahah! Ahhhh the perks of working in the medical field.


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats grateful! He is just beautiful and you are glowing! Enjoy all your precious cuddle time!!!

Lei- I had a dream that I had a baby a few weeks before my bfp!! Hope it is a good sign for you too!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

IGH I did too with DD. I just couldn't see the guys face I was with. 

I wake up & realize it was a dream & get sad Lol. But everyday I have the dream its a little girl so DH is hoping not Lol cause we already have 2 ;)


----------



## lune_miel

Had a spot today so I think the :witch: will be here. :nope:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Grateful365 said:


> Jimmy Michael was born today at 9:10 am weighing 8 lbs 5 ou and 21 inches. I'm so in love. Will try to post a pic!

That is wonderful new....soooo happy for you and you family 

:hugs:


----------



## Allika

For those of you having an iPhone/iPod, I really recommend the "Creating a Family" podcast


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lune your temps still look good! Let's hope the spotting stops!


----------



## Kins

Allies funny story about that. I went to look for that podcast on pandora because I had no idea what a podcast was and OMG I got to a comedian channel and was laughing soooooo hard!


But ya how do I find a podcast? Am I the only 30yr person who doesn't know how... Haha


----------



## Kins

Lune-what day are you?

Afm- I am 12dpo and I wanted to Poas today got it out and put it away. I'm afraid for the answer---grrr. I go in for bl work tomorrow. You think tomorrow is too early for a bfp?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lune spotting doesn't count!


----------



## Allika

You can find it via the App. "Podcasts" and Then just search for it! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* I simply can't stop thinking about you and Jimmy! He is first of all one of the most beautiful newborn babies I've ever seen! We are all anxiously awaiting the story of how your labor went. Sounds like you handled it like a champ!

*Lune* Sorry for the BFN & Spotting - I'm still keeping my FX'd for you that it was too early. Spotting can be TOTALLY normaly during early pregnancy so I'm praying real hard for you. :hugs:

*Manda* Sorry for the :witch: showing :flower:

*Lei* I'm sorry to hear about your meltdown :( I often wonder which is worse, getting bfp's and then experiencing losses or not getting bfp's at all. They both present their own types of struggles but I just know your BFP is right around the corner. You've spent 2 years rooting everyone else on and supporting those around you so it's your time soon! I'm glad to see you temping and back in the game for it's been quite some time since you've been actively TTC. Can't wait to celebrate that BFP with you!!! I think the dreams are a good sign too!

*Kins* Let us know how your bloodwork goes today, thinking of you.

*Mystiq* Have you felt like caving yet?

*Allika* How are things for you? Still on BC right now?

What's going on with everyone else? Our front page is looking kind of bare.

AFM, I got some sad news last night. The girl who cuts Hunter's hair, she used to work at his daycare but then she went to hair school and DS just adored her so we started taking him to her for his hair cuts. She was pregnant with a boy and lost him at 20 weeks :( Makes me sad for her. She's just so sweet. Broke my heart. Her name is Renae, if you happen to pray, send one up for her if you don't mind.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna & Grateful* I was adding Draven & Jimmy to our front page and realized they were almost EXACTLY the same size!! <3


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Morning Hopin!

I actually haven't felt like caving because I deliberately didn't buy any test to feed my poas addiction lol. I don't really have an alarming symptoms and everything I do feel is reminiscent of AF but I'm more hopefully for a positive this time around, especially since I'm not anxious.

Thanks for sharing the story and I'll be sure to include her in my prayers--such a sad loss :-( I can only imagine how she feels.


----------



## lune_miel

Hopin - I don't see anything on the front page for you - what is your next action plan? I thought you were going to a FS?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hey Lune! Bummed to see your temp dipping this morning. Still hope until the :witch: shows. If this cycle doesn't work, you're planning to ask your OB about femara?

I did have an appointment with the FS but I canceled it. I'm not really ready to take that step, not sure why. It's all so confusing. I think I'm just fearful to have more losses. It's crappy going through 3 already and I can't really imagine spending more money only to experience the same thing again. So right now I'm just kinda chillin' and cheering you ladies on :)


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies!!!!

Grateful does not look like she just gave birth!! Holy gorgeous!!! 

I love that I get to follow most of you on fb so I can see you guys day to day! I had another what I thought to be bleeding episode last week but the dr said it was old blood. But I still have to take it slow for two weeks and thengo back for him to check everything. I literally don't know how people wait a month for a sonogram...I'm ready for another in a few days...only to realize I have three more weeks to wait. Ugh. 

Still rooting you all on!! Can't wait to see the BFPs this month! What happened to Anmlz? Wasn't she doing IVF????


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei, don't get too down just yet love you're only 4DPO. But I know it's frustrating :/ I wish you two would just bite the bullet and go straight to IVF! It will happen though I swear. Grateful tried for 4 years and it happened. It may take a while, but it will happen. :hugs:

ME TOO ME TOO!!!!! It's still on the top of my list should I win the lottery!!! :)


----------



## Allika

Yes still on birth control. Meeting the doc this Wednesday and then we will begin the stimulation! Ahhhhhh


----------



## Kins

I must be nuts. I called my doctor and changed my appt tomorrow till wednesday. I want to be sure I had a full two weeks when i get my blood work. I will be 14dpo then. 

Keeping you all in my prayers daily...Hopin I will add Renae. That must be so horrible to be so far along


----------



## lune_miel

:witch: is in full force, yes I have to go back to the OB to determine what she thinks we do next. Very sad, I did not think it would take long to catch my rainbow.


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika said:


> Yes still on birth control. Meeting the doc this Wednesday and then we will begin the stimulation! Ahhhhhh

I'm so excited for you to begin IVF! It's such a short and controlled cycle (for me at least) so it goes by quick!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* How are you feeling about it all?!

*Kins* Keep us posted on your symptoms! Do you plan to hpt before or just wait for bloods?

*Lune* Ugh, I'm so sorry :hugs: :flower:. I hope your rainbow is right around the corner hun. Maybe Femara will do the trick? Let us know when you have an appointment set and drink a couple of stiff beverages tonight to ease the rotten feeling of the bfn. 

*TypeA* Glad everything ended up OK, sure that was scary. So do you have an u/s sooner or are you saying you have to wait 3 weeks?


----------



## anmlz86

Hi TypeA! Glad to see ya back! Yea, we did complete our first round of IVF, currents biding my time until betas on Wed and Fri. Trying to stay positive but at this point it's easier said than done. Good news that the bleeding was only old blood! I was actually going to ask you did you POAS before your beta? If so, how many days post transfer?


----------



## smileydoc

Hi Ladies, 

I am new to the site and excited to make contact with others TTC! I'm only a few months into the process, but have no one really to lean on, other than a hubby who thinks you should get pregnant the first time you have unprotected sex. Love to hear any advice and will look forward to throwing out questions as we travel down this road! Thanks!!!

Smileydoc :flower:


----------



## Kins

Welcome smiley! We're happy to have you, but also sorry your having difficulties. Us ladies are at all different stages of TTC.

Tell us your story :) 


Hopin- without a doubt i will be POAS. Keep you posted.

Lune- sooooo sorry. I agree Hopin-----get a big glass of frothy beer or some wine and take a bath. Its sucks bad and im sorry.


----------



## typeA TTC

Smileydoc is one of my BFFs in real life-haha! So happy she joined this thread and think it will be helpful for her to learn from all of your experiences!!! 

Anmlz- YES!! Test!! Right now!! I tested 6dp5dt- VERY slight line but I could see it. I tested every day until beta!! Which I'm glad I did because the nurse told me my beta was negative and I said I had very positive hpts and she said "ohh wait I'm looking at the wrong thing"?!?!? So TEST!!! :)

Hopin- ha! Sorry that was confusing. I go back this Thursday to check up re: blood. After that they tell me to come back in probably 4 weeks which makes me sad!!! :(


----------



## Allika

@TypeA: how many days of stimming did you end up doing?

@Hopin: I have mixed feelings about it, I still wish we wouldn't have to do it but at the same token I am sick and tired of the rollercoaster ride that TTC is and am ready to get the big guns out!


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- I really don't think you will regret it!! I stimmed for 10 days (as opposed to the 25 I was use to for a regular cycle). Then egg retreival and the transfer then BFP. I was really very calm during it. I meditated and prayed every night of IVF to help me focus on the prize at the end. I thought the retreival wasn't bad...being swollen before retreival is the WORST! And transfer was a sinch. AND if we want future children I know I will only be doing a transfer with the frozen embryos. The only frustrating thing was which needles go with which injection. Other than that...all was well! 

I still have mixed feelings about having done it but it's too late now. I tell you that only because if you continue to have mixed feelings afterwards...I think that's normal.


----------



## smileydoc

Thanks for the welcome ladies! TypeA is one of my BFFs and told me about this fabulous group! She has already been a great support and I look forward to learning more about you all and sharing our stories!

We started TTC in April after being on BC for over 12 years. The first few months we were just winging it, if it happened, it happened. June I attempted to track my temp (ugh annoying), started peeing on a OPK stick and was tracking my cycle and ovulation dates! I went from a 3 day minimal period on BC to a 9-10 day period with 3-4 days of spotting before/after....ugh! June and July I never got a positive on my OPK test, I was so confused as I thought I was very normal. Last month I finally got a positive, so now I'm 10 days post ovulation and waiting to test! I'm completely a type A personality, planner so I'm having a hard time dealing with the fact that I waited this long in my life (I'm 33) and now it's not happening exactly when I want it to....yes I know this is karma laughing at my type a planner! 

So that's my story. Over the past few days I've been googling signs and symptoms at 9 days post ovulation, and of course over analyzing anything I'm feeling...exhausted, vivid dreams and slight nausea! I know it doesn't mean anything and I might even be making it all up! I'll keep you all posted and would love to hear any suggestions/thoughts! 

PS - I'm not down with all the abbreviations other than the big ones (TTC) so bare with me as I learn :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Smiley...welcome to the group!

Grateful...hope you are enjoying your precious bundle...can't wait to see more pics!

Hopin ..hi Hun!!

Allika and TypeA....thx so much for keeping us posted on ivf process it helps me think thru what to so next!

AFM...
I had my FS appt today to discuss where we are now...after 4 failed IUIs. He said the cycle looked great....follie size...ovulation ..and sperm. So he can't say that we had any issues for these cycles. It could be a fertilization issue....that the sperm and egg are not doing thier thing when they meet. 

He said he would suggest ivf bc then you can see egg and sperm together....but it's up to us wecan do another IUI we could do just good old BDing. 

I asked him ...is there any thing he would recommend for another IUI/BD cycle in terms of med protocol. He had a look at my dosage and said that I've only ever done femera + puregon and it only gave me 1 big follie. We could do injectables fromcd3 at a higher dose to see if I get more follies and do IUI with that. Also bc ivf is injectables only it would allow us to see how I react.

I also asked him is there an option to do less meds during ivf. He said yes, they call it mini-ivf....it is exactly the same as ivf but lower dose of meds. He was quite honest about it saying that...it's good for people that have no issues creating a large number of eggs on lower doses and then some people that dont want to take soo many meds. However on the down side if you do low doses and don't end up with enough eggs or the ones you do are not good quality then you have to do another cycle, meaning you are just taking more meds...which was what you didn't want to do. He said its better to have more meds in a short time period....then less meds but over a long time period. 

So DH and I have decided to: try new med protocol for 1-2 IUIs. Then in August the clinic is having an IVF orientation we will attend...that will give us more time to discuss and let me get my mind around ivf and allow DH to understand exactly what ivf is.

*deep breath*


----------



## anmlz86

Welcome Smiley!! I'm sure you'll find a great majority of your questions can be answered here, lots of knowledgeable ladies :)

TypeA- I've been testing with the internet cheapies I've got which have been coming out negative. So I'll definitely be stopping at the store today and pick up some FRERs. I'm in the mindset right now that I'm not one of the first time IVF BFPer because we had some interesting outcomes the way, but I've got my hopes up that next time will be better :) Just taking each day as it comes and looking forward to Wednesday :) 

Allika- I wholeheartedly agree with TypeA. IVF may seem overwhelming at first but it gets better :) Surprisingly you become a pro in no time! There will always be questions, trust me, I've got a long list to ask next appt. It's kind of fun on this thread too, you get to see both sides of IVF. But good luck with it, I can't wait for you to start stimming!


----------



## Allika

Thank you guys for the support!!!!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Welcome Smiley! Thanks for sharing your story with us. This has been a fantastic group of ladies and they're super supportive!

It looks like you and I have matching cycles this round--we're both 10dpo today :yipee:


----------



## smileydoc

LesbianMystiq said:


> Welcome Smiley! Thanks for sharing your story with us. This has been a fantastic group of ladies and they're super supportive!
> 
> It looks like you and I have matching cycles this round--we're both 10dpo today :yipee:

LesbianMystiq,

When are you testing?!? I have a 28 day cycle typically, so was thinking Wednesday...is that too early??


----------



## LesbianMystiq

I typically have a 25 day cycle so I have a bloodwork appt on Friday, which is 14dpo. Wednesday doesn't seem too early but I would caution you that it could be a BFN (big fat no) and 2 days later be a BFP(big fat yes)! But if you're a poas-aholic (pee on a stick) then you can surely start on Wednesday and everyday after until you get your BFP!

(You mentioned that the acronyms are new for you so I spelled a few of them out :winkwink:)


----------



## smileydoc

Thanks so much for the help with all the acronyms  Happy thoughts for your blood work on Friday and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## typeA TTC

anmlz86 said:


> Welcome Smiley!! I'm sure you'll find a great majority of your questions can be answered here, lots of knowledgeable ladies :)
> 
> TypeA- I've been testing with the internet cheapies I've got which have been coming out negative. So I'll definitely be stopping at the store today and pick up some FRERs. I'm in the mindset right now that I'm not one of the first time IVF BFPer because we had some interesting outcomes the way, but I've got my hopes up that next time will be better :) Just taking each day as it comes and looking forward to Wednesday :)
> 
> Allika- I wholeheartedly agree with TypeA. IVF may seem overwhelming at first but it gets better :) Surprisingly you become a pro in no time! There will always be questions, trust me, I've got a long list to ask next appt. It's kind of fun on this thread too, you get to see both sides of IVF. But good luck with it, I can't wait for you to start stimming!


I sent a pic of my sticks to Jenna to upload when she has a minute. I used all frers! And then a digital. How many embryos do you have on ice??? :)

Fingers crossed for you!!!! They check you for endometriosis right???


----------



## anmlz86

TypeA- no frozen embryos:( they retrieved 11 eggs, only 5 were mature, 4 fertilized, and only 1 made it to transfer. So next round my major question is going to be how do we get those immature eggs to mature in time for retrieval. I've pretty much got everything crossed at this point and hoping that one little guy is as stubborn as me lol. I'm assuming they checked for endo when I had my fluid ultrasound and HSG. Other than that they haven't mentioned it.


----------



## typeA TTC

anmlz86 said:


> TypeA- no frozen embryos:( they retrieved 11 eggs, only 5 were mature, 4 fertilized, and only 1 made it to transfer. So next round my major question is going to be how do we get those immature eggs to mature in time for retrieval. I've pretty much got everything crossed at this point and hoping that one little guy is as stubborn as me lol. I'm assuming they checked for endo when I had my fluid ultrasound and HSG. Other than that they haven't mentioned it.

Yep. The fluid ultrasound would have caught any endo issues!! How did I miss that only 5 eggs were mature?!? That's a dosage problem in my opinion. Very easy to fix! Hopefully they change something on your meds or I would go somewhere else! Ugh sorry that happened! They should have kept low and slow until the eggs were all ripe! Looking forward to hearing what the dr says UNLESS you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Allika

https://www.creatingafamily.org/

This link leads to the website with a lot of podcasts and audios for topics like micro IVF, single embryo transfer, when to move up the fertility ladder. Very informative


----------



## ajd36

I finally got a signal at the campsite and am in tears at how beautiful little Jimmy is and how wonderful Alicia looks! He is just too cute!!

Will play catchup next weekend with the rest of you ladies and I'm hoping for some more BFP's :)

Vacation with the family is going wonderful :happydance:


----------



## anmlz86

AJD- glad vacation is going well for you! Gotta love a little relaxation time :)

Type A- Ah! I was wondering what needs to be done next time to try and get more mature eggs, didn't realize it was as simple as a different dose! Thanks for the insight, I really appreciate it! I'm definitely going to need to be a little more persistent with this doctors office, it's like twisting an arm sometimes to get answers. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Can't wait to hear more about Grateful and little Jimmy!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*WELCOME* Smiley :) Glad to have you join us! When are you testing, tomorrow? I'll add you to the front page. I will warn you, we are all poas-aholics (pee on a stick) here so we typically start asking if you're testing early on. :haha: Oops! :)

*Breaking* That sounds like a great plan! I'm glad you have some other options to try before IVF. Seems like that's just what you need. You got this, girl! Hopefully you won't need anything you learn from that IVF info session. :hugs:

*Kins* Are you testing today?

Hope everyone is doing swell :)


----------



## typeA TTC

anmlz86 said:


> AJD- glad vacation is going well for you! Gotta love a little relaxation time :)
> 
> Type A- Ah! I was wondering what needs to be done next time to try and get more mature eggs, didn't realize it was as simple as a different dose! Thanks for the insight, I really appreciate it! I'm definitely going to need to be a little more persistent with this doctors office, it's like twisting an arm sometimes to get answers.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Can't wait to hear more about Grateful and little Jimmy!!

Unless there is something I'm missing. It seems to be a dosage protocol issue. They should be monitoring you so frequently that the dr should know how many are mature and how many aren't. My dr thought 15. We got 15. So I would ask about that and MAYBE get a second opinion on the dosage from another dr.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *WELCOME* Smiley :) Glad to have you join us! When are you testing, tomorrow? I'll add you to the front page. I will warn you, we are all poas-aholics (pee on a stick) here so we typically start asking if you're testing early on. :haha: Oops! :)
> 
> *Breaking* That sounds like a great plan! I'm glad you have some other options to try before IVF. Seems like that's just what you need. You got this, girl! Hopefully you won't need anything you learn from that IVF info session. :hugs:
> 
> *Kins* Are you testing today?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing swell :)


Hopin- are you on a break???? You are always so sweet cheering everyone on but I'm not sure where you are on your TTC journey!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi TypeA :) I don't know if you'd really call it a break. Just taking this month off because I'm going to be on vacation when I O so I didn't really feel like temping and testing this month. 

Of course I wouldn't be upset at all if I got a bfp anyway ;)


----------



## Kins

Hopin- I was too afraid to test today. So I didnt and I changed my blood work appt till tomorrow. I am 13dpo today. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

If BFN aunt flow will be here anyday...last cycle it was day 15 AF showed


----------



## lune_miel

Wow I am learning a lot about IVF - you guys know it all! One day I think I will never need it and the next I wonder if I could skip to it now! They really have it down to a science! 

BTW- those of you heading for IVF, are you lucky to have insurance pay for it or not? Of course mine would not :nope:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hoping....thanks hun. i really had a breakdown yesterday....dealibg with all these ttc issues and now likelihood of ivf 

How is your "break" going?

lune...it is such a tough decision to go ivf or not.


----------



## anmlz86

TypeA- thank you! Apparently I have to wait until my blood draws are done before I can even call and schedule a follow up appointment with the doctor. Some places just need to realize they can't control a control freak lol. On the other hand, took a FRER this morning and it was a BFN. So here's for a couple more days waiting. It'll be interesting to see what he comes up wih since he said he's quite aggressive with what he does. But I'll let ya know either here or I'll bug ya on Facebook:)

Lune- my insurance covers 4 rounds of IVF, which is one of the reasons why we jumped to it when I thought I was losing my coverage. But a lot of offices also provide IVF packages and some even offer a refund program if you are unable to get pregnant.


----------



## typeA TTC

lune_miel said:


> Wow I am learning a lot about IVF - you guys know it all! One day I think I will never need it and the next I wonder if I could skip to it now! They really have it down to a science!
> 
> BTW- those of you heading for IVF, are you lucky to have insurance pay for it or not? Of course mine would not :nope:

We were EXTREMELY blessed to have insurance cover everything except a $40co-pay for all meds, $40 co pay for my first visit, $300 for sperm freezing, and $750 for embryo freezing. Other than that everything else was covered. W


----------



## typeA TTC

Anmlz- I would do some online research about IVF protocols and see what others have had luck with. In my humble opinion you should have kept stimming until you had mature follicles.....unless your estrogen was WAY too high. But I doubt it considering only 5 were mature. Ugh I hope they get this right for you because it's certainly not a pleasure cruise to have to go through it multiple times!!


----------



## typeA TTC

When can you start to feel the baby move??? Im ready for that day so I don't constantly worry something is wrong.


----------



## Allika

We are paying out of pocket: $12,100 + cost of meds (but the meds are covered by insurance). If #1 doesn't work, the physician cost will be waived of the next fresh cycles. We are with Houston Fertility institute, if anyone wants to look at their stats on SART.


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika said:


> We are paying out of pocket: $12,100 + cost of meds (but the meds are covered by insurance). If #1 doesn't work, the physician cost will be waived of the next fresh cycles. We are with Houston Fertility institute, if anyone wants to look at their stats on SART.

I totally feel like this will be it for you! I think I said it months ago but I still feel that way. Although PCOS is not fun...it helps in IVF to get a good amount of eggs! Can't wait to hear your results!!


----------



## luna_19

How far along are you typeA? I didn't feel anything really obvious until around 21/22 weeks but realized after that I was feeling something starting maybe around 17 weeks but couldn't decide if it was baby or not at the time.


----------



## typeA TTC

I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Allika

typeA TTC said:


> Allika said:
> 
> 
> We are paying out of pocket: $12,100 + cost of meds (but the meds are covered by insurance). If #1 doesn't work, the physician cost will be waived of the next fresh cycles. We are with Houston Fertility institute, if anyone wants to look at their stats on SART.
> 
> I totally feel like this will be it for you! I think I said it months ago but I still feel that way. Although PCOS is not fun...it helps in IVF to get a good amount of eggs! Can't wait to hear your results!!Click to expand...

We're optimistic too! Glad DH is on board and caved in to my arguments. I am excited to learn which protocol we will be using tomorrow! 

Which RE did you see? I'd love to compare stats with mine since yours seemed to have it down! I don't remember: did you do single embryo transfer? Thinking about selecting it!


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika- I used CARE in Bedford tx. It's called center for assisted reproductive care- dr. Nackley was my amazing dr. 

DH and I decided 2 only after I had a breakdown after IVF thinking that if we only did 1 we wouldn't have a good shot at getting pregnant...I just had a feeling we needed to do 2. So that's what we did. And ended up with 1. 

We have 5 frozen embryos left and my egg quality was good so I'm still not sure why we didn't get preg during all those IUIs but oh well! My dr kept me going until I had at least 5 eggs over 18mm. However, being PCOS there were more in there blossoming so she just watched my estrogen ...which I thought was low most days actually ... and kept going until retreival. I was on follistim, menopur, Lupron, and pregnyl. Then the lovely inter muscular POI shots and estrogen patches after retreival. Your clinics stats look great!!


----------



## smileydoc

Hopin4ABump said:


> *WELCOME* Smiley :) Glad to have you join us! When are you testing, tomorrow? I'll add you to the front page. I will warn you, we are all poas-aholics (pee on a stick) here so we typically start asking if you're testing early on. :haha: Oops! :)
> 
> *Breaking* That sounds like a great plan! I'm glad you have some other options to try before IVF. Seems like that's just what you need. You got this, girl! Hopefully you won't need anything you learn from that IVF info session. :hugs:
> 
> *Kins* Are you testing today?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing swell :)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! I am planning to test first thing tomorrow, a little nervous, anxious. I had so many negative responses while testing for fertility this will be my first real pregnancy test where I actually feel hopeful! My back has been killing me for the past few days, most likely due to my pilates and ballet classes, so I don't want to get my hopes up too much! I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## smileydoc

Oops ment testing for ovulation! Silly me!


----------



## Allika

@TypeA: did you find any research on IVF success by diagnosis?


----------



## luna_19

typeA TTC said:


> I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow.

Ooh it will be soon then! At first it felt like little gas bubbles moving. I felt it the most when I went to bed and first woke up. I found I could also feel it better if I lay on my stomach :)


----------



## LDizzy30

I am 16 wks too! Sometimes when I lay on my back or stomach, I can feel little flutters, like butterfly kisses...only inside your belly. :)


----------



## lilrojo

You ladies are moving right along! Congrats on 2nd tri


----------



## Jenna_KA

typeA TTC said:


> I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow.

Gosh already?! Care to share a bump pic? ;)
I didn't feel anything until about 18 weeks and it felt like a little "swipe" across. It'll be pretty low in your belly too because your uterus is still pretty small so it'll be about where your blatter is.


----------



## smileydoc

Jenna_KA said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> Gosh already?! Care to share a bump pic? ;)
> I didn't feel anything until about 18 weeks and it felt like a little "swipe" across. It'll be pretty low in your belly too because your uterus is still pretty small so it'll be about where your blatter is.Click to expand...

I agree, we want bump pictures :happydance:


----------



## Allika

https://m.parenting.com/entry/view/id/1331

Sharing this article with you ladies today about the smoking and drinking by the baby daddy before conception!


----------



## Kins

So it's 4am and I had to pee so bad so I got out of bed and Poas and it was positive and it came up soooo quick!!! Praying for a healthy sticky baby in my uterus!!!! :happydance:

I go for blood work today!

How am I going to be able to go back to sleep now???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kins

Might I add I hope I'm not dreaming.


----------



## Allika

Nope not dreaming! Wow that's clear!

Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months, Girl! That's a BFP!


----------



## Grateful365

Whoa kins clear line! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Way to start out the month!!! Super excited for you:flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> https://m.parenting.com/entry/view/id/1331
> 
> Sharing this article with you ladies today about the smoking and drinking by the baby daddy before conception!

Great article Allika - dh really cut back the alcohol a few months before we conceived so I do believe that it really helps!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo Kins!! Our first :bfp: for august! Fxed it the start of many more for the month! :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats kind, what a beautiful line!!!! Good luck at the doctors today!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

That's so awesome to wake up to kins! Congrats!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Kins*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :bfp:!!!! Let us know how your betas look today! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ammlz* What time do you get bloods today?


----------



## Kins

I was soooo giddy this morning and woke my husband up and I said some to the effect of are you excited and hes like what time is it I said 4am and hes like no im not excited hahaha....

But he already asked me a few times today how im doing hahah.

I prayer this one sticks.

I had my blood work at 7am. I usually get a call with results after 2pm


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Kins said:


> I was soooo giddy this morning and woke my husband up and I said some to the effect of are you excited and hes like what time is it I said 4am and hes like no im not excited hahaha....
> 
> But he already asked me a few times today how im doing hahah.
> 
> I prayer this one sticks.
> 
> I had my blood work at 7am. I usually get a call with results after 2pm

CONGRATULATIONS KINS!!!! WOOOOHOOOO :happydance: H&H 9 months to you, I know you're on :cloud9:...this is so exciting! 

You started off the month of August great!!!! :)


----------



## MandaC

Congrats Kins!!!! Great news:)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wooo kins! Definitely not a dream, CONGRATULATIONS! I hope you got some more sleep after that ;)

Lei, temp is looking even better today!


----------



## Ingodshand

Second that Jenna! Lei your chart is looking beautiful!


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika said:


> @TypeA: did you find any research on IVF success by diagnosis?

I didn't look. I actually went into IVF blind so I would be calm about the whole process. The only I researched is first time IVF successes and how many embryos they put back.


----------



## typeA TTC

Congrats Kins!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats kins


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats Kins.

What a beautiful line!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats kins! :happydance:


----------



## lune_miel

Yay, KINS! :dance::headspin::wohoo:

My Dr is letting me do 3rd and final rd of Clomid this month, while DH is having SA done tomorrow. Idk why since we just conceived in Feb no problem. The doc said maybe he just had a lucky sperm that one time and I kinda wanted to slap her. Oh well, RE is next but I hope I don't need it! All of your successes with FS are keeping me hopeful!


----------



## anmlz86

Kins- oh golly congrats lady!!! I'm so happy for you!! Can't wait to hear your beta:)

TypeA- he he, I totally went in blind with Ivf too. Definitely reading a lot more about protocols and if success with pcos. Everything I read seems kosher with what was done, so it'll be interesting to see what the doc says. I'm curious about if metformin has any influence on egg quality. I was on it for awhile, the the office that put me on it faltered my refills and won't call me back. So much information out there, gotta love Google!

Hopin- went in for first beta at 7am. Won't know results until after second beta Friday morning. Wee more waiting!!

Have a good hump day ladies!!!


----------



## Allika

@lune: I understand that your Doctor doesn't want you to do Clomid for more than 3 months. It is known that Clomid thins the uterine lining. 

@anmlz: doubtful with the success on metformin. My OBGYN put me on it because she said she had seen great success with it, my RE took me off it because I am not insulin resistant and he said they don't have long term studies on metformin and diet (less sugar, more protein) and metformin have the same effect unless you're insulin resistant, that's a different story then!

Actually you should google protein and IVF success. There is some interesting stuff out there!


----------



## anmlz86

Thanks Allika, I'll definitely check that out. I was't told that they suspected insulin resistance, but I do have a high case of diabetes on both sides of my family, so I just assumed that was their reasoning. Questions keep adding up lol now that I have more information lol


----------



## lune_miel

Allika - I read the link on smoking and it is very interesting. DH and I both quit 6 months ago so I hope it makes a difference. I also am happy to switch to Femara if I can bc my periods this time seem lighter and it affects ewcm.


----------



## Allika

lune_miel said:


> Allika - I read the link on smoking and it is very interesting. DH and I both quit 6 months ago so I hope it makes a difference. I also am happy to switch to Femara if I can bc my periods this time seem lighter and it affects ewcm.


Yeah light period is a sign for thin lining so Femara will be good in your case!

My DH smokes and it drives me crazy, I can't believe through all these struggles he still is able to smoke! His analysis came back "good" the two times he did it so he is not really seeing why he should quit.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- tell him it can only improve your chances more!! 


Thanks ladies it is finally going up.I am trying not to S.S & I am already getting anxious to poas :rofl: 

I wish I could post pics of my :holly: so you all can help me see if my nips are changing :haha: I swear that's the only symptom I got with DD & maybe 2 dizzy spells. 

DSD started her cycle today & I started cramping today.....just mild though but my lower back has been hurting since last night. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I am off to take a nap, it was a busy day at work.


----------



## Ingodshand

We saw the baby today!! I burst out crying as soon as we heard the heartbeat. I know each of you will have your time! It truly is amazing!

Here is a 3D pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130807_122751.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kins

Anmlz can't wait to hear your beta!!! Remind me did you Poas?

Ingodshands-incredible! So happy for you how far along are you?

AFM- Thank you sooooo much for all the congrats!!!

So blood work shows hcg 246, and progesterone 18. She wants me to continue crinone suppositories and come back on Friday to be sure the levels are rising. She said the numbers are good though!


----------



## Allika

Great numbers, Kins!


----------



## Ingodshand

Wow, that number is so high kind! Are they thinking maybe multiples???:winkwink:


----------



## Ingodshand

Sorry, it keeps auto correcting kins to kind! Sorry


----------



## Allika

We are all ready to go! Taking last BCP Sunday and then the stimming begins. I will be using bravelle and menopur


----------



## smileydoc

Congratulations Kins!!! What a wonderful way to start your day :yipee: Prayers and fingers crossed for a healthy 9 months!

My morning unfortunately wasn't as bright as yours. Woke up very excited to poas and sadly got a BFN!!! My signs and symptoms over the last few days got my hopes up even though I kept telling myself to be realistic. And to top it all of I had some spotting! So now it's back to square one! Sorry for the pitty party after only 5 months of trying, I definitely feel for you all that have been struggling with this for way longer :sad2:

I have a couple of questions to ask: When did you first seek Dr. help, is 5 months too early? Also, does it mean anything if my period is lasting 9-10 days and i am ovulating on day 13, so my window for :sex: is very small!? 

Thanks for all the support, it does help to have someone to vent/talk to since DH doesn't really get it all and just sees the negative! UGH!


----------



## anmlz86

IGH- Baby picture!!! I'm so happy for you!! 

Kins- That's an awesome number! We have our betas the same day, lol :) Yes, I did POAS, it was a stark BFN, but we'll see what the numbers say. 

Allika- Good luck with starting to stim!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Smiley - not sure where in the states you are but our doctor in tx didn't have a time frame of when to see him . I first went to my obgyn with DH & talked to her about family planning.... She then referred us to a fertility doctor to we got in to see very quickly. Dh saw one for male infertility & I saw his brother for female infertility... They immediately started running tests on DH & I :)


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry smiley, it really is so hard no matter how long you have been trying. I have heard 6 months if you are over 35 and one year if you are under. But if you feel that something might be off then go with your gut!


----------



## Kins

Smiley - first sorry about your morning. :-(. I knew from the beginning I was going to have problems so I came off birthcontrol on April by December I had my first RE appt.

Igh- they haven't mentioned multiples. Didn't talk to the doctors though. What was you first beta? I don't know what normal would be at 14dpo. ps it autocorrects for me too

I can't sleep


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Sorry Smiley :hugs: Keep trying, your moment will come. What the other girls mentioned is spot on--6 months if you're 35 or older and 12 months if you're younger than 35.

Allika - good luck with your stimms and such, fx for you this go around.

Kins - those are great numbers, almost like you implanted early or multiples :happydance:

AFM - I'm just waiting for Friday so I can go in for bloodwork.


----------



## luna_19

Smiley if you have such a long period it might not hurt to see your Dr sooner, I first went to mine at around 7 months and she asked lots of questions including about how long and heavy my period was then we agreed that I would come back at 10 months so we could get all the initial testing done by the 1 year mark so I could be referred to a specialist.


----------



## ajd36

Congrats Kins!!! So super excited we are starting August off with our first BFP :happydance:

IGH: in love with your baby pic, such a cute little bean you have there!!

AFM: I'm camping with mothers side of the whole family and I feel like everyone is constantly looking at me and saying how sad it is for me to have two losses and to just relax and keep trying.... it's been hard :(

Hoping for more great news from you ladies


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* Girl your temps look FABULOUS!! They just KEEP rising!! Lovin it!! Gettin the itch to test yet?

*Ingods* LOVE the pic!! <3 <3 <3!!!

*Kins* WOW what a great number!!! I bet you feel so relieved. 

*Allika* :yipee: :dance: I am so hopeful for you!! :hugs: I just have a really great feeling about this process for you. Have you given thought to how many you'd transfer?

*smiley* I'm so sorry for the bfn :( That's so difficult. You're not all the way out until AF is full flow though! Spotting doesn't always mean the :witch: is on the way.
If I can give you any advice - I'd say TEMP TEMP TEMP! and Chart Chart Chart! That way we can see your cycle and what's going on.
And call your OB and at leat request a consult! You never know what they will say.
And do NOT apologize for complaining after 'only' 5 months. That's FIVE times in a row you've gotten your hopes up only to be let down. It's really, really difficult. I can't remember, has DH gotten a SA? 

*ajd* I'm sorry you're having to deal with that. People sometimes don't know what to say but then they don't want to NOT say something. It's not easy. :hugs: :flower: Thinking of you.

*anmlz* You don't get your numbers until Friday right?

*Grateful* How's sweet baby Jimmy?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Allika

Doctor's recommendation is 1, but most patients do 2. Their pregnancy rate for my age group is 67% in the first transfer which is amazing. He said we have a live birth rate of 85% with this first retrieval (fresh and FET if necessary). He thinks one retrieval is all we will need because of my ovarian reserve and the PCOS. Pretty neat I think!

Their twinrate is 37%. So very high! We are right now 100% convinced to put 1 in. If that doesn't work, we can always come back for more. But I think we might change our mind the further along we are in the process!
My doctor's main concern for me is OHSS. He said worst case scenario we can't do the hcg shot at the end or maybe need to freeze the embryos and give my body time to regenerate before putting the embryos in.

The implantation rate with FET is phenomenal these days because while in the fresh one your body still gets over all the hormones in the frozen one you have a different starting point.

I also asked him about birth defects in IVF babies vs normal babies. His answer was that you need to compare "normal" babies with babies conceived by couples struggling with infertility and yes statistics show that babies born to couples with infertility have a higher risk of birth defects, but that doesn't account for demographics and factors such as couples seeking infertility treatment are usually well educated and might get a birth defect on their "absolute wish child" diagnosed while parents that have 5 kids below the age of 20 (exaggeration intended) might not necessary seek medical opinions on certain cognitive disorders.

Also of course you can't compare an IVF baby from a 43 yr old to a "normal" baby from a 27 yr old but not because of how they were conceived but more so because maternal age plays such a big role.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow Allika. Thank you so much for sharing. I'm learning so much from you!!!!

Ajd...:hugs: i feel that team aggressive is it for you!!! 

Afm.

I just had CD3 appt. We are doing gonal F. This is new to me. Anyone taken this. Any side effects?


----------



## anmlz86

Hopin- yep, gotta wait until tomorrow. If i don't hear anything from them by 1, I'm totally bugging them!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Af came right on time.

You ladies have been a great support. I won't be able to try again until October or December so I'm going to bid a farewell to everyone. 

Goodluck to those who are trying and congrats to those who got their BFP!


----------



## Kins

Breaking- i took Gonal I dont recall any side effects actually


----------



## Kins

Les- be sure to come back


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kins said:


> Breaking- i took Gonal I dont recall any side effects actually

Did you get good follies?

Femera and puregon only gave me one!


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. 

Super excited for you all.. 

Smiley I tracked my cycles for over a year so I knew my lp was short.. went to my drs in September of last year for my annual and we talked some about it.. started ntnp in November and full on ttc in December.. I got started on clomid on the feb-march cycle.. and did two rounds with my bfp in April.. So I agree with hopin on charting.. start by temping and see how your body is for a couple of months and then head in..


----------



## MandaC

Hey Everyone...Hope everyone is having a good day:)

I just stopped in to fill you all in on our new game plan. 

We are doing 1 more IUI next month and having a consult for IVF. I know I have only done 2 IUIs but every month I do them I am spending 1500-2000$ so I dunno I feel we might as well go forward with IVF instead of paying so much for IUI then going to IVF anyways. I am still really scared that IVF won't work and then we are out ALOT of money. 

I am scared:(


----------



## typeA TTC

MandaC said:


> Hey Everyone...Hope everyone is having a good day:)
> 
> I just stopped in to fill you all in on our new game plan.
> 
> We are doing 1 more IUI next month and having a consult for IVF. I know I have only done 2 IUIs but every month I do them I am spending 1500-2000$ so I dunno I feel we might as well go forward with IVF instead of paying so much for IUI then going to IVF anyways. I am still really scared that IVF won't work and then we are out ALOT of money.
> 
> I am scared:(

We will be here for you!!! Have they ran all the tests and identified any issues? I did three IUIs and all the tests that found nothing but PCOS and had an amazing IVF experience so I hope you do too!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Type A...your IVF positivity gives me so much hope. 

I am in the same position...iui5...with new meds but starting to slowly prep mentally for ivf soon


----------



## typeA TTC

smileydoc said:


> Congratulations Kins!!! What a wonderful way to start your day :yipee: Prayers and fingers crossed for a healthy 9 months!
> 
> My morning unfortunately wasn't as bright as yours. Woke up very excited to poas and sadly got a BFN!!! My signs and symptoms over the last few days got my hopes up even though I kept telling myself to be realistic. And to top it all of I had some spotting! So now it's back to square one! Sorry for the pitty party after only 5 months of trying, I definitely feel for you all that have been struggling with this for way longer :sad2:
> 
> I have a couple of questions to ask: When did you first seek Dr. help, is 5 months too early? Also, does it mean anything if my period is lasting 9-10 days and i am ovulating on day 13, so my window for :sex: is very small!?
> 
> Thanks for all the support, it does help to have someone to vent/talk to since DH doesn't really get it all and just sees the negative! UGH!

Sorry sister!! You know my opinion...if insurance will cover it go to the OB for clomid and then go to the fertility dr if that doesn't work. At least go for a consult and have them run a hormone level panel to make sure your levels are good. Text me and I'll tell you the blood tests. They will tell you about your ovarian reserve and whether you are premenopausal and PCOS. All of these things are good to know NOW and then try maybe a few more months and then ask for femara or clomid. Love you!! Hugs! I feel bad for sending you the sono pic! Ugh. Sorry I just now saw this and didn't realize your morning!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Type A...your IVF positivity gives me so much hope.
> 
> I am in the same position...iui5...with new meds but starting to slowly prep mentally for ivf soon

Thank you!! I know it's a little daunting but I'm serious when I say it was my easiest cycle mentally. So I'm very pro IVF. In addition, although they can guess your egg quality, until they look at it under a microscope they just don't know. I still don't know why we didn't get pregnant any of the 3 IUIs. But when I heard that IVF takes 1 YEARS worth of eggs- I thought of it as one year less that I would have to try for a baby. And to this control freak...it was music to my ears.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika that is some very informative info! So excited for you!

Hopin- oh yes!! But I have been cramping the past two days off & on so I'm not sure how accurate that o temp was.


----------



## MandaC

typeA TTC said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone...Hope everyone is having a good day:)
> 
> I just stopped in to fill you all in on our new game plan.
> 
> We are doing 1 more IUI next month and having a consult for IVF. I know I have only done 2 IUIs but every month I do them I am spending 1500-2000$ so I dunno I feel we might as well go forward with IVF instead of paying so much for IUI then going to IVF anyways. I am still really scared that IVF won't work and then we are out ALOT of money.
> 
> I am scared:(
> 
> We will be here for you!!! Have they ran all the tests and identified any issues? I did three IUIs and all the tests that found nothing but PCOS and had an amazing IVF experience so I hope you do too!Click to expand...

They have done some tests. DH is fine. I have PCOS and my LH is being silly. I just took fermera the first 2 times and got pregnant the first month with my daughter but all of a sudden its not working. 
When I started they notice that my LH was very high and wasn't allowing my eggs to grow so I started taking a steroid to supress that and I started injections to plump up my follies. It worked I got 2 follies each time but never got pregnant. We are trying once more with higher meds and hoping for more then 2 follies. We will see I guess.


----------



## Kins

Breaking my doctor stimmed me very slow on gonal so as to not get to many follies cause I was going to do iui. Anyway embedded up getting like 5 good sized ones each cycle. So it definitely is a good med


----------



## ajd36

Lei your chart is looking great, when are you testing??


----------



## smileydoc

Type A - Sister you are so sweet and never have to apologize for your exciting news:happydance: I love getting updates and your beautiful sonograms. You have been on this road for so long and really deserve it!!!! My time will come and thankfully I have this wonderful blog to lean on! Next week I am calling to get a consultation and DH tested, I'm ready to get the ball rolling! I'll text you tomorrow to find out more, Loves and again congrats!!!!!!

Everyone else, thank you so much for all the support and suggestions! DH has not been tested so that's on the top of the list! I have been charting, but will add temps to help! Thanks again ladies, you all will keep me saine during this :flower:


----------



## Kins

Ugh. Just woke up with some pretty intense pain in my pubic area. It hurts pretty bad. During the day yesterday I had some pain like my insides were being twisted but it was tolerable & intermittent. Now its pretty intense and constant.... Making me worried. 

Hope it's not a sign of miscarriage starting or ectopic. Keep prayers for me.
I go for blood work today and I will mention it

I'm nervous.


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins- I had the worst cramps until about 5.5 weeks. I was so scared especially since I had that bleeding episode. As long as you do not have bleeding then you are fine! The number was soooo great that I am sure it is just your baby settling in! My doctor said a hcg of 100 was great on 14dpo and yours was more than double that. Please just stay positive and make sure you are hydrated. Everything will be great!!!!!


----------



## Kins

Thanks IGH. I trully up hope thats its the case that baby just getting implanted.
Im thinking if something did happen last night the blood from this morning wont show it. So i think I will still be worried till next appt. DOH.... I guess thats the name of the game though. Worry the whole time....


----------



## Allika

@Kins: Im with igh. As long as you are not bleeding, try not to worry too much.

I know easier said than done! From my miscarriage experience I can say that I knew I was miscarrying once I didn't feel anything anymore...


----------



## Kins

So my beta today is 432 and progesterone 25. I have to continue crinone and I go in for u/s and more blood work on Wednesday 8/14.



So for those who had there bfp if you remember... are you supposed to constantly be aware of twinges and twisting and fullness etc down there at only 4 weeks? I thought i would be pretty unaware of the happenings down there. oh man..... wednesday cant come soon enough. If I dont have more crazy episodes like last night and the u/s on wed looks good I feel like i will relax a bit more.

Allika- ya my miscarriage I didnt know at all till the u/s showed the HB gone.

IGH- did you have constant awareness down there? like bloating etc? it almost like im going to AF feeling. Were your cramps constant? I cant wait till Wednesday to set my mind at ease. Untill then who knows whats going on inside 

I kinda feel like pressure pain if that makes any sense


----------



## anmlz86

Hi ladies! Quick update as I'm still at work. Got my beta results back, both were negative :( got an appt with the doc on Tuesday, and I'm ready with my list of questions and get 'er done attitude. Round #2 is gonna rock! Hope you ladies are all doing well, congrats on the awesome beta kins! Can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ajd - going to try & hold out until the 14th but I am really tempted to Now. Trying to fight the urge :haha:


----------



## Kins

Ugh sorry Anlm :-(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Sorry anm :( 

Grab that bull by the horns ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I wouldn't necessarily object if you caved now...
I know I shouldn't enable the addiction >.<


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hahaha I took one from work but I know it will be a bfn! I almost feel like I'm going to start though... Lower backs been hurting & on & off cramps. Maybe I'll test on lucky #13 if I can hold out. I think I'll be 13 dpo so maybe that will bring some type of luck :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Those ones from your work aren't very sensitive either. Well I have my line spotting eyes ready!


----------



## Allika

I want to see too! :coffee:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know their horrible! Let me see if I can hold my pee for a bit :)


----------



## ajd36

Lei what's happening??

Anm, sorry girl and exciting to watch Round #2 with you

Kins, I had those intense pains for the first week too when the uterus was growing to make room for the baby ;) They are absolutely normal and great that you don't have spotting with it :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Did you do it did you do it?!


----------



## Beautifullei2

No I couldn't hold it longer than two hours :( I did poss this morning but I used an opk just to fight the urge. May talk hubby into pucking up some FRER's on this way home :D


----------



## ajd36

okay, cuz we gotta know!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Yes, i am totally stalking today to see your results. That dip yesterday is very promising!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins- how are you feeling today? Still crampy? I think that is a really good sign! Everyone says they are like af cramps but mine were constant for days and so much worse. It helped to lay down and just tell the baby to keep growing! That put y mind at ease!

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Kins I too had cramping its very common.

Lei was there anything on the OPK? It's probably still way early but it's so dang hard to tell you no! I'm such a bad instigator.


----------



## Kins

No bad pains overnight/today, thank God. Today I do feel the little twinges and cramps which I am taking as a good sign. Not any of that sharp pain from the other night. 

I was just a bit concerned this morning cause my temp dropped. I honestly don't know if im supposed to be still taking my temp like what's the point? But when I saw the dip today it made me nervous and I was looking forward to tomorrow morning to recheck.

Other then that definitely praying everymorning for healthy pregnancy and will be on pins and needles till Wednesday morning u/s (I think at that time I should be able to see the fetal pole in the uterus) and then in afternoon when bloodwork comes.

Thank you all for being so supportive and putting up with my concerns.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm going to try & hold out on testing a little longer. The opk had two lines but one was super fain but still able to see by looking at it.


----------



## Kins

I really don't know how to link the chart to this website so I just took a snap shot today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jenna_KA

Kins: Stop taking your temp dear. You'll do nothing but worry yourself crazy. Baby is fine, you've got to relax :hugs:

Lei: When is your new test date? I suppose I can survive a few days


----------



## ajd36

Lei, I was reading last night that OPK's can sometimes turn positive when you're preggers!! Test soon :)


----------



## Kins

Haha ya I hear ya Jenna. I guess there really is no point to temp lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

I saw that somewhere to but wasn't sure how accurate it is. Gonna try & wait until Tuesday but I may cave tomorrow. I do feel like it will be here soon cause I've been having on & off cramps.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Remember my on and off cramps lei? I was so bummed until I took my test. I secretly hope you cave today ;)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Well I wanted to but my temp dropped pretty low :( I'm sure AF will be here soon!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Take it back... Got up to potty & I'm spotting!!!


----------



## Allika

Good morning Ladies. Today on my drive to work, I heard this radio segment "the brutal truth" and a husband called in, complaining that his wife blogged about their struggle to conceive. He was very upset because he was the main reason why they had difficulties. The feedback he received from other callers was "How dare she writing about his issues to deal with it"...I was driving and got kind of upset. The issue with Infertility is that even if there is a male factor involved, the woman is still the one having to do most of the treatment. Shots, Meds, Monitoring, IUI, IVF, etc. The man's job in this process is really easy. So I felt it was her right to write about it and process it in any way that works for her.

How do you feel? How does your husband feel about you writing online about your struggles? Do you tell friends and families?


----------



## typeA TTC

Kins- honestly. I've felt stuff on and off the entire time! I've also had bleeding and cramping and bleeding and cramping. It makes me worry every day but so far baby is fine. So I think all is normal until you hear otherwise. 

Allika- my DH doesn't mind because I could vent here instead of always to him.


----------



## MandaC

Hey Ladies....

so DH and I decided to do aug cycle natural with just Letrozole and the steroid I need to keep my LH down and then one more IUI in sept. So this morning I went in for blood work and ultrasound it is CD 9 and to my surprise I actually have 2 follies growing on their own with not having to use Puregon. Sooooo our plan has changed a bit and if these follies keep growing naturally and get big enough we will trigger and do the IUI this month to save some money on injections and go right to IVF consult after that if we are not successful. Iam trying not to get excited but kinda think because I made that step to start IVF that I will get prego this month and not need to actually start all these new meds that r coming. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## ajd36

Super exciting news Manda!! Rocking out two follies on your own is awesome! Can't wait to see how big they get and then you just need to hit your target on IUI day :happydance:


----------



## ajd36

Allika, I agree that almost all if this whole process does fall on us to actually get preggers and we just need to chat with others going through the whole thing to help get us through it. I don't have another person to worry about as far as posting, but I feel like I would continue to post here even if I did because you girls are what makes it easier to do this.. my fertility support group!!


----------



## luna_19

I think it really needs to be both people's decisions on whether to go public with fertility issues. Posting on a place like here is one thing but I can see the husband being upset if his wife just made everything public with their real names without talking to him about it first. Personally we didn't tell anyone about our struggles.

My appoinent today was uneventful as usual :thumbup: I get one more scan on sept 9 then next appointment is sept 10 :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, I'm not buyin it till its full AF! It's too early.


----------



## Beautifullei2

No she's here ! Lots of cramps & she got heavier!

Everything seemed so perfect this time. Gonna see what our next plan of action is. I want to do IUI & DH agreed to it but we don't have the extra money for it :/ we are gonna buy a house so all our extra money has been going ts paying off our smaller bills. 

I didn't think it would bother me so much because I really thought we finally did it.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry lei!!


----------



## lune_miel

Allika- DH doesn't care he just thinks the boards make me obsess too much. This is def one of those life situations where no one can judge unless they've been in your shoes.

I was in a mtg today at work and there are two 30-something women who have 9 mo olds and the one is going on about how she used a surrogate and she might not have waited so long to TTC if she knew they would struggle with infertility, and the other one is IMing me that she feels uncomfortable and doesn't know what to say. I IM her back that at least she was successful. I, meanwhile, keep my mouth shut tho I am dying to tell my story. But it was good that the first mom was able to talk about it openly. I really wanted to chime in that I wish I wouldn't have waited, so that these other two 20-somethings would know the realities that when you're ready your body might not be.

Instead of just teaching how not to get pregnant they need to teach you everything in TCOYF. :coffee:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Dh is all for me using the boards because he knows the connections I have with you all are alot stronger that some with my friends when it comes to TTC.


----------



## Allika

@lune: I agree! I am so glad we started immediately TTC and did not delay this to our late thirties only to find out then that it will be way difficult!


----------



## ajd36

I do wish I had started earlier than I did... but I'm now going full force. 

I actually find myself considering IVF these days... not sure when it's time to take that next step myself


----------



## Allika

@ajd: I don't blame you at some point you start to think after unsuccessful cycles where everything looked right what the f.ing problem is. That for me is the biggest perk in IVF...the transparency and information you are provided with!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! Just wanted to drop in (while I'm able to get on my computer for a sec) and let you all know I am still here and have been keeping up with reading everything...just not really posting because it is hard when I'm on my cell phone with the baby. 

Things are going well with the baby. I developed Mastitis (breast infection) that has been rather difficult but I think it is finally improving. I have posted a few pics in my journal recently if anyone is interested. I can't believe Jimmy is over a week old already. The past week has been a big blur of visitors and 3 hour feedings, so have been trying to sleep whenever I can.

Miss everyone, but know I'm keeping up with y'all. :hugs: Hope to be back posting pretty soon.


----------



## Allika

@Grateful: he is so precious! I am so happy for you and hope your infection goes away soon!

AFM: got all the meds today and only paid $340 for it after our insurance kicked in. That was awesome because I thought our insurance wouldn't cover anything!
Excited to start!!! Tomorrow is the baseline scan!


----------



## ajd36

Allika I am sooo excited for you girl! I started to look into the whole process and for Kaiser they estimate cost at around $9000 w/o meds. I have good med coverage (they covered the menopur and oral ones so far) and a lot of the labs and initial scans have already been done on me so it might just be more workable. I think I might just be ready to have the initial consult and see what they say. I'm not saying I am ready to jump right into IVF, but I am completely open to exploring that option so when it comes to the time to decide I will be ready for that.

We've been so quiet the last few days....


----------



## Allika

$9000 w/o meds doesn't sound bad...

I am interested to see how the shots work for you this time around!


----------



## anmlz86

Allika- It's always exciting when you get a final total and you immediately are surprised but how much less it is compared to the scary number you had in mind :) Hope things look well on your baseline scan!!

Had my follow up appt today with the doc. He said he started me on the lower end of the lupron level protocol due to my age, and he really didn't have anything other to compare it to. But seeing how my ovaries responded, he said my ovaries are acting older than they should. My peak E2 was only 1315 this first cycle. He said the range he uses for a mature follicle is 250-300. So our next plan of action is to increase my level protocol, I won't find out to what until the cycle starts. I was told that I'll probably be placed on the October cycle since I'm supposed to call when my next period starts. So here's hoping this new protocol does the trick!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow SO MUCH TO CATcHUp on!!!

Anm. So glad to hear that you have an action plan!!

Ajd...it's good you are learning about ivf early...

Allika...wow it's beginning...yay!!

Grateful....I posted in your journal...love jimmy he is sooo adorable!!

Lei...my DH is the same....he's glad I have you guys to vent!!

Lune....when I was having cysts in my 20s someone should have given me that book!!!!!

Hopin ...hi Hun...how was your vacation?!

AFM...CD 9 today of gonal F...I have 2...yes that's right 2!!! Follies. And boy can I feel them. 14mm each. There are also a couple smaller ones! Tomorrow we are going to an orientation for IVF. Bit nervous!


----------



## LDizzy30

I don't know where to start! I read every post and am glad to see August start off with a BFP! Congrats! Also I'm seriously excited for everyone who is getting on the IVF train! :) it's such a big step. I was so nervous about doing an IUI! I had so many doubts and fears and just thought maybe it was not meant to be. :/ but then I had you gals, everyone with ups and downs. You girls helped me a lot more than you could imagine. Information and encouragement. It definitely has helped. Good luck!!

Soooo I am 17 wks today and I still haven't told my mom or dad that we're expecting. I very close to them, and by close I mean they live a mile away and I see them almost weekly. I am terrified to tell my mom, because she (and my nana) expressed her disapproval of me having another child. She said things like I'm too old, I have two boys and that should be enough, and she just seems angry anytime someone asks me and my DH when we're going to have a kid (basically she laughs before I can answer them and says she'd kill me. :/ ) it's really hurtful and I feel terrible for not telling her (My dad is like whatever) We have told dh's side of the family and our friends. Literally, she is the last person I want to tell and it's not because I hate her, it's because she is a big part of my life and I'd like for her to just be happy for me, just once! Sorry for the long post but I'm struggling with how to tell her and my DH thinks if I wait too much longer I'm just being plain disrespectful :(


----------



## Allika

@Ldizzy: you need to tell her! She will come around, trust me!


----------



## lune_miel

*Allika* - I am so excited to follow your IVF journey! 

I started taking epo and black cohosh and grapefruit juice. EPO seems to already be making CM increase. I made an appt for FS next month. Fingers x'd, legs unx'd I won't have to go :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy- I say tell her sooner than later.
When we first started TTC my mom wasn't for it at all & always told me I needed to appreciate my daughter more... Well one month I was late & she got so excites...needless to say AF showed. Also with DD my ex didn't tell his grandma till after she was born & she hates me for it now even though it was not my doingm I think she will come around cause after all its her grand baby :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

:wave:
Just letting you know I'm still stalking everyone. Things have been very busy so I haven't been posting much but I have been keeping up and rooting you all on!


----------



## lune_miel

Love the new pic of Draven!


----------



## LDizzy30

I go in for a gender scan on Tuesday at 10am!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

LDizzy30 said:


> I go in for a gender scan on Tuesday at 10am!!!!

Yay! Are you thinking boy or girl?


----------



## ajd36

Had to look at the front page and see what we have for votes so far.... any more to add or change your mind??

LDizzy 01/22/14 Gender Guesses: Jenna-Boy; Dizzy-Boy;ajd-Girl; Hopin-Girl;Grateful-Boy; Luna-Boy;Rojo-Boy


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna_KA said:


> :wave:
> Just letting you know I'm still stalking everyone. Things have been very busy so I haven't been posting much but I have been keeping up and rooting you all on!

When I'm on my phone avatars don't always show up

So. Just noticed dravens new pic....he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Had to look at the front page and see what we have for votes so far.... any more to add or change your mind??
> 
> LDizzy 01/22/14 Gender Guesses: Jenna-Boy; Dizzy-Boy;ajd-Girl; Hopin-Girl;Grateful-Boy; Luna-Boy;Rojo-Boy

I vote a girl!!!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Well I'm kind of hoping girl...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you girls :) Thats one of my favorite pictures of him. 

LDizzy I change my vote I think girl now!

Hopin where are you?!


----------



## ajd36

there were a lot of boy guesses before, I'm sticking with my first guess of girl :)

I think she's away on vacation this week


----------



## Ingodshand

I vote boy!


----------



## lune_miel

Got DH's SA results = Excellent :happydance:
So it's just me then...


----------



## shuggababies

Im new to this forum and Im happy to join others ttc.....I started taking progetrone for 10 days for af fermara and on 08/15/2013 (3) pills a day equalling 7.5 for 6 days.....Im currently on cycle day 6 and I will be visit my fertility specialist on the 23rd of this month to check follies and maybe ovidrel if they are mature enough.....hopefully Ill be as lucky as others and get my BFP on the first try. PLEASE SEND BABY DUST THIS WAY. 

me: 28
DH: 35

Irregular Cycles and not Ovulating alone, first try on femara


----------



## shuggababies

Can anyone give me good advice about femara?


----------



## MandaC

shuggababies said:


> Can anyone give me good advice about femara?

I conceived my two little girls using fermera. 1st month taking it each time and bang pregnant! It's a good drug:) this round iam not so lucky. The pill is doing its job but my other hormones aren't being so nice. 
Good luck!!

AFM:I just got in from my REs office. Iam soooo excited now. A little back story. I was in on day 9 and to my surprise I had 2 follies at 11,10 very good for me!! I went back on cd 11 and no change so of course I was really bummed thinking this was another failed cycle. Iam only taking Letrozole and my steroid this month and was hoping for the best. Anyways I went in today cd13 and my follie was at 17!!!!!!! So because iam away this wknd iam still going to hold off on triggering and on Monday I will go and see and probably trigger Monday night and do an IUI after all on Wed or so I can't believe iam actually growing without injections


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies!

@Lune: Great news about your DH SA! MFI is the biggest burden in IF and I am glad that your DH is fine

@shugga: I know several ladies here including me have done FEMARA. I got pregnant with it on the first round, unfortunately MCed but always O'd on it. So I say, it is great!!! Did they try Clomid on you before? How did that go?

@LDizzy: I say BOY

@Hopin: Hope you enjoy your vacation

@Lei: Buying a house???? YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! excited for ya!!!!

@Grateful and Jenna: Your boys will be heartbreakers before you know it. They are so cute!

@TypeA: When do you find out the gender?

AFM: No more BCP for me, Monday I start with 150 Menopur and 75 Femara. Estimated apt for Egg retrieval is Aug 31st. Eeeek! Just letting y'all know our 3 yr wedding anniversary is Sep 3rd. Embryo transfer is scheduled for Sep 5th. I say its a good omen!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck allika!! Ivf is so exciting! I know it will work for you!!


----------



## shuggababies

MandaC said:


> shuggababies said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me good advice about femara?
> 
> I conceived my two little girls using fermera. 1st month taking it each time and bang pregnant! It's a good drug:) this round iam not so lucky. The pill is doing its job but my other hormones aren't being so nice.
> Good luck!!
> 
> AFM:I just got in from my REs office. Iam soooo excited now. A little back story. I was in on day 9 and to my surprise I had 2 follies at 11,10 very good for me!! I went back on cd 11 and no change so of course I was really bummed thinking this was another failed cycle. Iam only taking Letrozole and my steroid this month and was hoping for the best. Anyways I went in today cd13 and my follie was at 17!!!!!!! So because iam away this wknd iam still going to hold off on triggering and on Monday I will go and see and probably trigger Monday night and do an IUI after all on Wed or so I can't believe iam actually growing without injectionsClick to expand...



Thanks MandaC I hope it works out for me because me and my husband are so ready to start a family, I also purchased preseed too.


----------



## shuggababies

Allika said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> @Lune: Great news about your DH SA! MFI is the biggest burden in IF and I am glad that your DH is fine
> 
> @shugga: I know several ladies here including me have done FEMARA. I got pregnant with it on the first round, unfortunately MCed but always O'd on it. So I say, it is great!!! Did they try Clomid on you before? How did that go?
> 
> @LDizzy: I say BOY
> 
> @Hopin: Hope you enjoy your vacation
> 
> @Lei: Buying a house???? YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! excited for ya!!!!
> 
> @Grateful and Jenna: Your boys will be heartbreakers before you know it. They are so cute!
> 
> @TypeA: When do you find out the gender?
> 
> AFM: No more BCP for me, Monday I start with 150 Menopur and 75 Femara. Estimated apt for Egg retrieval is Aug 31st. Eeeek! Just letting y'all know our 3 yr wedding anniversary is Sep 3rd. Embryo transfer is scheduled for Sep 5th. I say its a good omen!!!!

Allika, 

Yes they tried clomid but my body would not respond I O'd one time and thats was it, I went all the way up to 150mg but I wanted the switch to femara because the side effects on clomid are horrible and the femara is alot better as far as that I havent had any side effects really accept a slight headache. Hopefully I can get my BFP with the femara or at least start to ovulate....Thanks for the information:)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika I'm so excited for you to start this process! Lets get that BFP lady!

TypeA how are you doing? Lets see a bump picture! When is your next US?


----------



## ajd36

Our front page is looking sad..... who are our next testers??!! Where is everyone in their cycle and plans?

Me: Negative one week preggers! I'm waiting one more week maybe for AF so I can start my next cycle with blazing guns!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJD: I love how you say " -1 week preggers " cute ;) I'm ready for you to get your BFP lets kick butt!


Everyone is so quiet.... *crickets*


----------



## Jenna_KA

P.S. A little update with me. If you all remember I got my Mirena IUD inserted in April. Well I've been having light bleeding ever since and OH says he can feel it poking him and that it's very painful when we DTD. I'm going in tomorrow morning to make sure it's not out of place. I may take it out and change birth control methods. I'm just terrified of this doing something bad to me and making it even harder to get pregnant next time. It already took us over a year to get pregnant with Draven I don't need any added factors next time lol. Plus OH's sister just got pregnant while she had a Mirena too! She has a D&C scheduled though because the fetus is deformed :( I just hope it hasn't damaged me. I'm paranoid about it. I don't think I'm supposed to STILL be having light bleeding 4 months later.


----------



## Allika

@jenna: I am with you on taking the mirena out. You do hear some spooky stories but that goes for all forms of conception! Why don't you just chart and not have sex on days around O?


----------



## MandaC

Morning!!!

My follies is at 25mm. Can't believe it depending on my blood work I will either trigger tonight or stop my steroid and ovulate naturally. Super excited and Iam hoping this is it.


----------



## shuggababies

MandaC said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> My follies is at 25mm. Can't believe it depending on my blood work I will either trigger tonight or stop my steroid and ovulate naturally. Super excited and Iam hoping this is it.

That awesome MandaC you give me so much hope, I pray I have a good outcome this Friday at my doctors appointment.


----------



## ajd36

Manda: last month my follie was 25mm on Monday and she had me trigger that night and do the IUI on Wednesday. Unfortunately I O'ed naturally on Tuesday (temping) and missed it. Good thing you guys are doing labs to determine your IUI!!

Fx for you, this is super exciting!!!


----------



## lune_miel

When does *Hopin *get back? My test date will be Sep 3.

Good luck, *Manda*!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA for a few days the weekend and leading up to it has been so so busy!

Allika - goodluck with starting your meds today. I feel very positive for you - especially with the good vibes of yoru 3rd anniversary.

Shugga - I have had good ovulation with femera but unfortunately no bfps. however I preferred it over clomid as it thinned my lining.

Jenna - sorry to see you are having issues with your IUD - I hope it's resolved and you have no lasting problems due to it. :hugs:

AJD - are you in your TWW or just waiting for AF now? (sorry i'm a bit slow on Monday morning/afternoon...lol

Manda - wow that follie sounds awesome...goodluck!

Lune - did you O yet? or close to it? test date is in 2 wks!!

AFM - I had back to back IUIs yesterday and today. we had 2 follies (thanks to first cycle on Gonal F) they were at 2.1mm - bc I was developing more I had to trigger on Saturday (first time I triggered) and went in for IUI yesterday and today. DH did really good ...highest every sperm wash - 77mil on first day with 91% motility...and today we were at about half the sperm count.

I'm trying not to get my hopes up with such great numbers...bc I don't want to be so disappointed if AF comes. however i'm starting to think that if everything looks this good....and there's 100mil swimmers looking for 2 eggs...and the timing is perfect.then maybe it's time to move to IVF!!! :wacko:


----------



## Grateful365

Hi everyone!

Jenna - yikes on the Mirena! I was on the Depo shot for 8 years and I have always kind of wondered if that is what caused me to not get pregnant for 4 years. I'm not a big fan of birth control...but it is necessary sometimes. When is your appointment?

Shugga - Welcome! Femara worked for me. I didn't get pregnant for 4 years trying on and off and Femara gave me the boost I needed it seems. FX'd for you. Many people say that even if Clomid didn't work, sometimes Femara does and vice versa. FX'd for you girl!!

Lune - Yeay to a test date! :happydance:

Manda - Sounds fantastic!!!!!! FX'd for you :hugs:

Allika - I'm so excited for you :flower: I can't wait to hear every step!!!!

Ajd - I cannot WAIT for you to get your BFP...:flower:

LDizzy - Can't wait for your gender scan!!!!

Hopin - Hope your vacation is super relaxing and fun. We miss you though!

Rojo - How are you feeling? 

Sorry for anyone I missed....

AFM: I'm doing pretty well. Still adjusting to the sleepless nights and mommyhood. :flower: Have had a few hurdles with breastfeeding, but trying my best to hang in. Jimmy is worth every hurdle I have to get through, and just looking at him helps ease any pain or frustrating moments. He is such a sweet baby and I'm enjoying every minute with him. Thanks to you all for being so supportive all along and now. :hugs:


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: wow the numbers sound fantastic! Crossing my fingers this is it for you! 
@Grateful: glad you're adjusting well! How is Jimmy's dad? 
@Manda: sounds great, crossing my fingers you catch this Egg!


----------



## ajd36

Breaking, I'm waiting for AF to start in a few days.

Your numbers sound incredible girl!!!! And with perfect timing and two good eggs... this sounds like a very very promising month for you


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Hello sweet ladies!!!!!!!*

I have missed you all SO SO SO much!!!!! Vacation was great but MAN that took me a while to catch up. I think I got everything soooooo here goes:

*Allika* Have you taken your meds yet today? Was wondering how that went. Are they shots? What a wonderful anniversary present that would be!! This is so exciting! I still kind of think you should transfer two, just because you hear of so many people who transfer two and end up pregnant with just one - but I also understand your hesitation regarding twins.
Also, I know I'm late answering this about talking about TTC and it irritating DH's. Mine's glad I have you girls to lean on and he's aware that I've formed realy close relationship with some ladies from this forum. But he still makes fun of me for it sometimes :haha:

*IGH* How are you doll?

*Breaking* Hi there! :flower: Any side effects from the Gonal F? How was your IVF orientation? Glad to hear things are looking good as far as your #'s go this cycle! FX'd!

*Rojo* How are you?

*anmlz* So sorry for the bfn :( :hugs:

*Smiley* How are you hun? Did you start temping?

*KC* What's up with you hun? I know we were testing together last cycle, what's your status now?

*Lune* Sorry you had to deal with that at work :( I love how you said "FX'd legs un-X'd" LOL :rofl: I was cracking up. When is your FS appointment next month? Also, good news on DH's swimmers! One less thing to worry about!!

*Jenna* Oh no!! I hope you get some answers tomorrow about Mirena. 
Hope everything else is going well with you! How's work going?

*TypeA* I'm with Jenna - BUMP PIC! :) 

*Grateful* Hi! :flower: We need pics of Jimmy. Lost of them :haha: 
Are you ready to start TTC again? LOL :rofl: seriously though, are you stopping at one or do you plan to try for more again in the future?

*Manda* FX'd for you on this natural cycle!!

*LDizzy* I can't believe you've made it this long without telling your mother! That must be such a difficult situation :hugs: I can't imagine not having my mother's support. I'm sure she will come around whenever you decide the time is right to talk to her about it. Let us know how that goes.
On another note, YAY for the gender scan!!! So excited someone in here is finally going to find out the gender! (no offense Rojo or Luna I'm just as excited about the surprise genders ;) )

*Lei* Sorry for the bfn :( I hate that. Just not fair. You've been trying so long. :hugs: Not temping this cycle?

*Shugga* Welcome, and GL with Femara! :flower: When is your test date?

*Kins* How are you feeling? Anymore cramping?

*ajd* Looking forward to team aggressive!! But Did you TTC this cycle? I couldn't remember.

*momof1* Where are you lady?! Thinking of you!

PHEW That was a lot!! And that's with you ladies being fairly quiet! :haha:

AFM, my vacation was great, DS had a blast and that's all that matters to me. 

I did get to BD twice while we were gone, once on Monday (CD 13) and once on Wednesday (CD 15). SO I guess I'm not totally out this month but it's less likely that I'll get that bfp since I typically O around CD17 but you never know!!. I will say, I had some awfully weird feelings on Wednesday - I don't know if they were O pains or what but it was on my lower stomach on the right side - right where my hip bone is - it felt like I had something in my stomach, almost a fullness or something. Not sure how to explain it. But it wasn't a BM or anything LOL just odd. Gone the next day too. I'd be tempted to say I was O'ing but that'd be an early O for me (CD 15) so who knows. But that's actually why we BD'd on Wednesday bc I thought I might've been O'ing.
So after saying all of that I'm going to pretend I O'd on CD17 like normal so that makes me 3 DPO today. So my test date is officially 08/30 :) FX'd!

SORRY for the huge post ladies but I missed you all and I wanted to catch up on EVERYTHING!! I have also updated the front page with some stuff I picked up on but PLEASE let me know what to add for you so we can all keep up with each other!


----------



## Allika

woohoo Hopin! Glad you're back! I am starting shots tonight...DH started Antibiotics today....so glad we are finally full speed ahead!
I am debating on the 1 vs 2 still as well. I'd love having twins....that is healthy twins but the reality is most twins are born premature, etc. and since my body is already struggling to achieve one pregnancy I dont think its neccessary a good plan to go for two. But it all depends on how well this cycle goes and what our doctor recommends at the end of the day.


----------



## Kins

MANDA AWESOME!!!


Breakin- everything is sounding just perfect! Fingers crossed.

I started off on clomid and my ovaries didnt budge one bit then they didnt budge on femara...so happy for those of you who work with oral medications. Injections can get costly and fustrating.

Ya Dizzy have you talked to your mom yet?

Hi Hopin- glad vakay went well. I have twinges here and there. Just keeping my fx crossed for a healthy pregnancy. I go in for another U/S on friday


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika: that just seems like a lot of work for avoiding pregnancy you know? It's a lot of work doing it to get pregnant but it's worth it. Not sure I'd want to pay that close of attention right now. This is my "vacation" period for a couple years before we're ready to TTC again. ;)

Breaking: Thats incredible I can't wait for you to test now!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful: My appointment is tomorrow morning at 7:30

Hopin: That sounds like O to me! Glad you got to sneak in a little BD so we at least have a glimmer of hope ;) Work is great! Loving it which is crazy. I've never had a job that I've actually looked forward to.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all... been a bit mia.. been busy with the end of summer upon us.. totally built a new fence.. and that's our weekend.. I start back at college this next Monday.. so hopefully this semester goes smoothly.. 

hope your all doing well..


----------



## Kins

Lilrojo- I was just looking at your ticker.. Did u get prego right after you had dS


----------



## MandaC

Iam triggering tonight at 6 and IUI is wed morning at 7am. My DH just had to drop my Ovidrel off to me at work cause I forgot it just incase. Lol Iam really excited and hoping this is it. I just hope my follie is to big cause I was away all wknd when I probably could have done it soon. Hoping its not to late.


----------



## shuggababies

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Hello sweet ladies!!!!!!!*
> 
> I have missed you all SO SO SO much!!!!! Vacation was great but MAN that took me a while to catch up. I think I got everything soooooo here goes:
> 
> *Allika* Have you taken your meds yet today? Was wondering how that went. Are they shots? What a wonderful anniversary present that would be!! This is so exciting! I still kind of think you should transfer two, just because you hear of so many people who transfer two and end up pregnant with just one - but I also understand your hesitation regarding twins.
> Also, I know I'm late answering this about talking about TTC and it irritating DH's. Mine's glad I have you girls to lean on and he's aware that I've formed realy close relationship with some ladies from this forum. But he still makes fun of me for it sometimes :haha:
> 
> *IGH* How are you doll?
> 
> *Breaking* Hi there! :flower: Any side effects from the Gonal F? How was your IVF orientation? Glad to hear things are looking good as far as your #'s go this cycle! FX'd!
> 
> *Rojo* How are you?
> 
> *anmlz* So sorry for the bfn :( :hugs:
> 
> *Smiley* How are you hun? Did you start temping?
> 
> *KC* What's up with you hun? I know we were testing together last cycle, what's your status now?
> 
> *Lune* Sorry you had to deal with that at work :( I love how you said "FX'd legs un-X'd" LOL :rofl: I was cracking up. When is your FS appointment next month? Also, good news on DH's swimmers! One less thing to worry about!!
> 
> *Jenna* Oh no!! I hope you get some answers tomorrow about Mirena.
> Hope everything else is going well with you! How's work going?
> 
> *TypeA* I'm with Jenna - BUMP PIC! :)
> 
> *Grateful* Hi! :flower: We need pics of Jimmy. Lost of them :haha:
> Are you ready to start TTC again? LOL :rofl: seriously though, are you stopping at one or do you plan to try for more again in the future?
> 
> *Manda* FX'd for you on this natural cycle!!
> 
> *LDizzy* I can't believe you've made it this long without telling your mother! That must be such a difficult situation :hugs: I can't imagine not having my mother's support. I'm sure she will come around whenever you decide the time is right to talk to her about it. Let us know how that goes.
> On another note, YAY for the gender scan!!! So excited someone in here is finally going to find out the gender! (no offense Rojo or Luna I'm just as excited about the surprise genders ;) )
> 
> *Lei* Sorry for the bfn :( I hate that. Just not fair. You've been trying so long. :hugs: Not temping this cycle?
> 
> *Shugga* Welcome, and GL with Femara! :flower: When is your test date?
> 
> *Kins* How are you feeling? Anymore cramping?
> 
> *ajd* Looking forward to team aggressive!! But Did you TTC this cycle? I couldn't remember.
> 
> *momof1* Where are you lady?! Thinking of you!
> 
> PHEW That was a lot!! And that's with you ladies being fairly quiet! :haha:
> 
> AFM, my vacation was great, DS had a blast and that's all that matters to me.
> 
> I did get to BD twice while we were gone, once on Monday (CD 13) and once on Wednesday (CD 15). SO I guess I'm not totally out this month but it's less likely that I'll get that bfp since I typically O around CD17 but you never know!!. I will say, I had some awfully weird feelings on Wednesday - I don't know if they were O pains or what but it was on my lower stomach on the right side - right where my hip bone is - it felt like I had something in my stomach, almost a fullness or something. Not sure how to explain it. But it wasn't a BM or anything LOL just odd. Gone the next day too. I'd be tempted to say I was O'ing but that'd be an early O for me (CD 15) so who knows. But that's actually why we BD'd on Wednesday bc I thought I might've been O'ing.
> So after saying all of that I'm going to pretend I O'd on CD17 like normal so that makes me 3 DPO today. So my test date is officially 08/30 :) FX'd!
> 
> SORRY for the huge post ladies but I missed you all and I wanted to catch up on EVERYTHING!! I have also updated the front page with some stuff I picked up on but PLEASE let me know what to add for you so we can all keep up with each other!

HopeforaBump: thanks, and I have my first appointment on the 23rd of this month to see how my follies developed, today is my last dose of femara at 7.5 dosage but me and my hubbie started using preseed last night with BDing so I hope it becomes a success.


----------



## shuggababies

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for a few days the weekend and leading up to it has been so so busy!
> 
> Allika - goodluck with starting your meds today. I feel very positive for you - especially with the good vibes of yoru 3rd anniversary.
> 
> Shugga - I have had good ovulation with femera but unfortunately no bfps. however I preferred it over clomid as it thinned my lining.
> 
> Jenna - sorry to see you are having issues with your IUD - I hope it's resolved and you have no lasting problems due to it. :hugs:
> 
> AJD - are you in your TWW or just waiting for AF now? (sorry i'm a bit slow on Monday morning/afternoon...lol
> 
> Manda - wow that follie sounds awesome...goodluck!
> 
> Lune - did you O yet? or close to it? test date is in 2 wks!!
> 
> AFM - I had back to back IUIs yesterday and today. we had 2 follies (thanks to first cycle on Gonal F) they were at 2.1mm - bc I was developing more I had to trigger on Saturday (first time I triggered) and went in for IUI yesterday and today. DH did really good ...highest every sperm wash - 77mil on first day with 91% motility...and today we were at about half the sperm count.
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up with such great numbers...bc I don't want to be so disappointed if AF comes. however i'm starting to think that if everything looks this good....and there's 100mil swimmers looking for 2 eggs...and the timing is perfect.then maybe it's time to move to IVF!!! :wacko:



Breaking Dawn: How long have you been using femara and have you taking any other medications with it?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LDizzy* Gender scan! :dance: Gender scan! :happydance: Gender scan! :yipee: It's here it's here!!! So exciting! :blue:??? :pink:???

*Jenna* Let us know how your appointment goes today!

*Shugga* I added you to the front page for your follie check! Hope you have some good ones!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh, and ugh, I'm getting sick :( Stuffy nose, sneezing a lot. I think it's from being at Dollywood. Lots of germs in those kind of places!!


----------



## shuggababies

Hopin4ABump: Thanks I hope I have some good follies to just keeping the faith strong about it. So ready to be a mommy.


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies! It's CD4 today and I started the shots yesterday! It wasn't bad! Tomorrow is my first check-up! I did have the worst headache yesterday but that was before I did the shots so it had nothing to do with it! 

I am so excited, Ladies!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhh Allika I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!! :dance: WHEN you get that bfp I'm going to jump for joy!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hey Hopin! Glad you had a wonderful vacation!

I am 3DPO and due to test on the 31st!!! 

I also made my apointment with an RE on Sept 9th. I am kinda excited but hope I get my BFP and get to cancel that apt.

Does anyone know what the first apt with an RE is about?


Anyway, hope all you girls are having a great day and baby dust to all!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

What time is her US?!?!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Jenna_KA said:


> What time is her US?!?!

Front page says 10am!!! That's right now in ALABAMA!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay *KC* We're pretty much testing buddies again! Best of luck to you this cycle. Hope you have to cancel that appointment :)

*LDizzy* We are all eagerly anticipating your news!!!


----------



## lune_miel

*Breaking * Sounds very promising
*Allika * yay the shot didnt hurt! 
*Hopin * glad youre in it this month, sniffles is a sign
*KC*  Im with you, I scheduled my first RE apt for 9/11 but heres to us not needing it!
*Jenna * do what is right for you, but I would proceed cautiously  at least you have all the facts. I am forever skeptical of all BC now and would never risk it again. But- you are young still!
*LDizzy * what are the results!? :blue::pink:

AFM -Got a smiley:) OPK this AM so time to start :sex:ing, this month aiming for today, tomorrow, and the next day to cover it.


----------



## lilrojo

Cant wait to hear the results.. I hate when others stay team yellow.. haha.. :)

Yay for a smiley Lune.. good luck and much dust to you :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Lune get your groove on!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin- Thats exciting we are pretty much on the same cycle again!!! Keeping positive for the both of us!!! Come on BFPs!!!!

Lune- I hope we don't need it girl!!!! I am excited about it but we would LOVE to not need it!! Do you have a clue what the first apt will be like?


----------



## typeA TTC

KCwantsbaby said:


> Hopin- Thats exciting we are pretty much on the same cycle again!!! Keeping positive for the both of us!!! Come on BFPs!!!!
> 
> Lune- I hope we don't need it girl!!!! I am excited about it but we would LOVE to not need it!! Do you have a clue what the first apt will be like?

Stalking and just thought I would share what our first appt at the RE was like. We were taken into a room and our complete medical history was discussed. Then a finance/insurance lady came in to talk to us about what our insurance would cover. Then we spoke with the dr and we talked to her about wanting to get pregnant as quick as possible. Then she did a vag ultrasound to make sure everything looked okay and then my DH and I gave lots of blood to test for lots of things. Then the dr met with us to tell us I would be having a HSG done in a few days and that we would do an IUI to start the first cycle. We left and then came back when scheduled. I LOVED my RE and wish I was still there under her care.


----------



## typeA TTC

Smiley- you need to update everyone on your drs visit!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

typeA TTC said:


> KCwantsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hopin- Thats exciting we are pretty much on the same cycle again!!! Keeping positive for the both of us!!! Come on BFPs!!!!
> 
> Lune- I hope we don't need it girl!!!! I am excited about it but we would LOVE to not need it!! Do you have a clue what the first apt will be like?
> 
> Stalking and just thought I would share what our first appt at the RE was like. We were taken into a room and our complete medical history was discussed. Then a finance/insurance lady came in to talk to us about what our insurance would cover. Then we spoke with the dr and we talked to her about wanting to get pregnant as quick as possible. Then she did a vag ultrasound to make sure everything looked okay and then my DH and I gave lots of blood to test for lots of things. Then the dr met with us to tell us I would be having a HSG done in a few days and that we would do an IUI to start the first cycle. We left and then came back when scheduled. I LOVED my RE and wish I was still there under her care.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your input! I hope that is the way mine will go becasue that is all the info I would love to know..like right now! haha! I have heard a lot of good things about this RE and Im excited to get started. I have already had the HSG test done with my regular OB so I hope I don't have to do that again. Anyway, thanks again!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

So my appointment went well. I explained to her that OH said he could feel the IUD and that I've still been bleeding and having some cramping and something just didn't feel right! I felt like I could feel it... I couldn't FEEL it but I felt like I could if that makes any sense at all. So she took a look and right away said "Huh...." which freaked me out... She said she couldn't see the strings so she had to get a little brush thing to try and snag the strings out of my cervix. Gave that a few tries then said "I'm going to try one more time..." and finally got them! She did a pelvic exam which hurt a little when she pushed on my uterus. Then she said the strings look folded and I'm a little more tender than she likes to see so we could either take it out or do an US to see if it's placed right. I just told her to take it out. Too many things were weirding me out about it. So she took it out and the strings were all twisted and weird. She prescribed me a mild BCP that I'm going to take instead and I'll take it at night so it wont make me sick. I feel SO much better now that it's out! I swear I could feel it when it was in and now I feel better. So glad I followed my gut and got it checked out. I'll just be doing the old fashioned BCP from now on!


----------



## lilrojo

wow Jenna.. happy you followed your gut as well.. I have always been too scared of the iuds.. sticking with bcps after this one..


----------



## ajd36

my friend has the IUD too and her bf can always feel the wires poking him... it weirds me out. I'm happy you got that looked at and removed.

Gender scan!!

Kins, I was looking at our front page and noticed your estimated due date is not listed yet.


----------



## Jenna_KA

The IUD weirded me out anyways. Something about having a foreign object in your body an no AF for 5 years just makes me uneasy!


----------



## Kins

Hey AJ, going by when I ovulated I think it is April 16 or 17th. I didnt ask the doctor though. I think once I hear the heart beat I will ask


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Glad you got that taken care of!!!

*Kins* Want me to put down one of those dates?! How exciting!!!

*LDizzy* GIRL what is GOING ON?!?!?! :coffee::sleep::wacko::laundry::iron::hangwashing::dishes::mail::headspin::juggle::football::loopy:


----------



## ajd36

I'm Officially "Zero Weeks Preggers"

Today is CD1 and I am having my baseline US on Thursday, where we will look to make sure no cysts and to chat about my plans this month. I will be picking up my two week supply of Menopur and a Trigger shot. 

And of course this means that CD14 now falls ON Labor Day!!!! No worries though, I called and arranged for a DS pickup the Friday before and found out I can get the tank topped off with more "ice" if needed. My clinic has a nurse staffing on Labor day for US's and IUI's :happydance:

And this puts me at a test date of Sept 18th!!!!! Which is the date of my first and only successful IUI and my Dad's bday.

Going into this cycle with :gun:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's right Ajd :gun: and we are going to kick this cycle's ASS!! I think you have a lot of good karma coming your way.


----------



## Kins

Hopin I will let you know Friday as I am just totally nervous right now and don't want to jinx anything. I have to much anxiety on board :-(


----------



## Jenna_KA

:blue: :pink: :blue: :pink: WHERE IS LDIZZY!?!? :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink:


----------



## MandaC

Does anyone think a 25mm follie is too big for triggering the same night and IUI 36 hours later?


----------



## ajd36

Both my NP and your person think its okay so I would try not to worry too much. I tend to always have very short surges and ovulate very quickly myself. The one IUI that worked for me...I had an US just prior to it to see which side the egg was on and we found that I had already ovulated! Some offices like you to have the sperm up there to greet the eggs, others like to time it so both are getting there at the same time, and some like the egg to be there first and then send in the troupers to find it. Deep relaxing thoughts tonight and best of luck with your natural IUI cycle.


----------



## LDizzy30

hopin4abump said:


> *ldizzy* gender scan! :dance: Gender scan! :happydance: Gender scan! :yipee: It's here it's here!!! So exciting! :blue:??? :pink:???
> 
> *jenna* let us know how your appointment goes today!
> 
> *shugga* i added you to the front page for your follie check! Hope you have some good ones!

it's a....baby girl!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I KNEW IT!!! WOOO GIRL!!!!! Congratulations LDizzy!!! :hugs:



I have to tell you girls a crazy story totally unrelated to TTC. OH, my sister, and I found a squirrel outside lying there eating a leaf. We thought it looked silly until we realized it was hurt :( So OH and my sister went out there with our cat carrier and a towel and captured it. We took it to a wildlife rescue place around here and if she makes a full recovery (we named her Toni) we get to pick her up and release her back to her home :) I'll be giving them a call in a couple days to see how she's doing.
 



Attached Files:







1186263_585157611526165_1734216781_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LDizzy30

Btw I'm soooo sorry for the late response! My sister and I went to my moms work to tag her car windows with the news! And tied balloons to her car that had pink confetti in them and said pop me! She was shocked! Lol but it was really fun. I hadn't told my boys until today and they popped balloons to find out the gender too! It was a really busy day! I love that you gals were thinking about us!! :)


----------



## Allika

Yay baby girl! Congrats Ldizzy! 

@Manda: good luck, I will cross my fingers it works out!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats dizzy! :happydance:

Jenna how sweet of you to take care of the squirrel :)


----------



## ajd36

Yay!!!! A little baby girl :) I just love it :wohoo:


----------



## MandaC

Congrats Dizzy!!! Girls are wonderful:)

AFM: just finished my IUI. Everything was good, my DH numbers were no where near where they normally are but that's ok we still had an ok number. That will teach me to dtd on trigger night. Lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LDizzy* YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :yipee: Are you just over the moon?!? I know that's what you "wanted" although you would've been thrilled either way but this is awesome! How did your boys react? SO GLAD you finally told your momma too! :) <3 :hugs:

Looks like me and ajd were the only ones who guessed girl!! Jenna, you get credit for your last minute change in vote too :haha: This gender guessing stuff is fun!

*anmlz, Manda* When is your test date? I need to get you on the front page :)

*Kins* I totally understand :hugs: try not to worry though, everything is A ok! :flower:
You have an appointment Friday? Is it a scan?

*IGH* You doing ok? You've been quiet. Happy 8 weeks!! When do you have a scan so we can see pictures?! 

*Jenna* Awe that's such a sweet story!! You (and your sister/OH) are so kind and thoughtful to take the time to do that! <3 Keep us posted on Toni's status!

*Lei* Hi there :wave: you're being quiet too :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Hey hoppin! I am great just been on vacation this week and I have terrible reception at the house. I am reading as much as I can to stay up with everyone! Will write personals when I get back on Saturday. My next apt is the 27th for another ultrasound! Yay for the baby girl.


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *LDizzy* YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :yipee: Are you just over the moon?!? I know that's what you "wanted" although you would've been thrilled either way but this is awesome! How did your boys react? SO GLAD you finally told your momma too! :) <3 :hugs:
> 
> Looks like me and ajd were the only ones who guessed girl!! Jenna, you get credit for your last minute change in vote too :haha: This gender guessing stuff is fun!
> 
> *anmlz, Manda* When is your test date? I need to get you on the front page :)
> 
> *Kins* I totally understand :hugs: try not to worry though, everything is A ok! :flower:
> You have an appointment Friday? Is it a scan?
> 
> *IGH* You doing ok? You've been quiet. Happy 8 weeks!! When do you have a scan so we can see pictures?!
> 
> *Jenna* Awe that's such a sweet story!! You (and your sister/OH) are so kind and thoughtful to take the time to do that! <3 Keep us posted on Toni's status!
> 
> *Lei* Hi there :wave: you're being quiet too :)

Oh thank you Hopin:) Iam in for blood work Sept 4 but I will most definitely test before that. Lol maybe Labour Day :)


----------



## Kins

yup blood work and u/s on friday.

congrats LIZZY! Also must be a weight off your back telling your mom.

Jenna- that is so sad for the squirrel...what was wrong with it


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: Haha thanks for still giving me credit ;) I'll even take half credit if I must lol!

Kins: We saw a little owie underneath her back leg. Thinking maybe a bite or something, she kept trying to get up to run and would fall all over the place :cry: I'll know more when I call in a couple days.


----------



## Allika

They counted 32 eggs. Today is my third day of stimming. I should know my estradiol by the end of today.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Holy cow! 32! That's a lot right?! You mean Follies right, not eggs? I'm so confused. Help me!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Nope Jenna! You get full credit! You're good at guessing those kind of things, I've noticed. So can ya tell me, when am I going to get that :bfp:?! ;) :haha:

Can you ask your MIL at least?! :haha:


----------



## Allika

Oh yeah sorry I meant Follies.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's a ton of follies though isn't it?! SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## Allika

Yeah it is but we knew this from my initial AMH value. My Drs biggest concern with me is OHSS which is why he already wanted me to come in today.

Hoping it will be ok! Worst case scenario we won't be able to do a fresh transfer but only a frozen one after my body calmed down again.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. 

Huge congrats LDizzy on the girl.. so exciting.. :)

I have my apt tomorrow... 24 weeks..


----------



## Jenna_KA

Holy crap 32?!?! Wowza! Great job! :thumbup:

Hopin, I have been pretty good at it huh? ;) I wish I knew when you'd get a BFP though! Funny, MIL will be here in a week or so to visit again. I think she'd have to talk to you to be able to "read" you. She was thinking of doing an online thing. She'd probably charge for it though :( 
My psychic prediction is that everyone will get their BFP this cycle! ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

now THAT is a prediction I'm pulling for :)

At least those of us that are trying. Not sure how you or Grateful would feel about that. :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ldizzy. congratulations ...so happy for you :dance:

Ladies I will send a.more detailed post tonite....so busy at work but had to drop in to see th gender news!!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Ldizzy- congrats on the baby girl!

Allika- wow lady, that's an awesome number! Did they say if they were all maturing at the same rate?

Hopin- no testing date as of yet. Next IVF cycle will be in October. Trying to get OH into bed but he hasn't been in the mood lately, crazy boy!

Happy hump day ladies!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I need to line spot. Somebody POAS -.-


----------



## MandaC

Jenna_KA said:


> I need to line spot. Somebody POAS -.-

Ha! Ha! Ha! That just made my whole day!!!


----------



## ajd36

I pulled a Lei and peed on a OKP a few days ago just to scratch my itch :haha:


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin- I am very, very happy it's a girl! Mikey was the first to pop his gender balloon and when all the pink confetti fell out he started jumping up and down yelling I knew it!! (Kind of like I imagine how Jenna would take the news!) :) lol 
My next appt is on the 26th and I also think one on the 30th or something like that. I feel like that's a lot of appts in a row but for some reason my ob sends me to a place downtown to do ultrasounds and bloodwork. Oh, and I forgot to tell you guys that the second round of genetic testing results call came in as I was waiting in the room for the gender scan! It was such perfect timing. She told me the results were exactly what they like to see and baby seems healthy. :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Allika- that's a lot of follies! Can you tell me what ohss is? That's one I can never figure out.
Has typeA been on here lately? I'd like to know how her appts are goin and of course the gender! :)
And thanks for the congrats from everyone! I was really pulling for a girl the whole time because all my symptoms have been so different. But I didn't want to jinx myself and say it out loud!


----------



## Allika

It stands for Ovarian Hyper Stimulation Syndrome


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*LDizzy* So glad your tests came back normal, that's great news! So is it a pre-natal appt the 26th & the 30th or are they u/s?

*ajd* Are you having your baseline today still? Didn't know if you had full flow yet.

*Rojo* Let us know how your appt goes today!!

*Jenna* I think I'm the next tester and that's still over a week away. BOO!

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and it was a girl! It was such a real dream, I even got an u/s of the baby in my dream and it was just a beautiful thing! Now if only it would come true!! :)

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## lune_miel

I am ready to POAS already and I'm just O'ing today! Noticed my nipples are sensitive this time.


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning All....Offically 1dpo

I am still very tired from my trigger and have fallen asleep on the couch 2 nights in a row. lol
How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies..

I don't feel well...is this the ovidrel trigger that is making me feel like crap.

I woke up with a sore throat yesteeday, last night it got worse. I woke up at 430 am tossing...i felt hot and cold. My body feels like I have been hit by a truck. I'm at work but just want to crawl into a ball.

I am 5dp trigger and 3dpo.

help :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Good Morning All....Offically 1dpo
> 
> I am still very tired from my trigger and have fallen asleep on the couch 2 nights in a row. lol
> How is everyone else feeling?

I'm also very tired


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna_KA said:


> I need to line spot. Somebody POAS -.-

You made me smile. 

I'm so ready to POAS.

Does anyone know how long I have to wait for trigger to be out?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* I seriously feel like you just typed out how I've been feeling the past few days. I can't seem to shake it!! Of course I didn't (and never have) triggered so someone else will have to tell you about that. I do though hope you get to feeling better soon!
TMI< but I have slept in my underwear and a tank top the last few nights when I normally sleep in fleece pants bc I'm always cold (DH is hot natured so it stays pretty cool in our house).

What should I put for your test date???! You're not listed on the front page.

I know some ladies like to test the trigger out. But if you're not doing that then I'm not sure how long you have to wait for it to be gone.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> *LDizzy* So glad your tests came back normal, that's great news! So is it a pre-natal appt the 26th & the 30th or are they u/s?
> 
> *ajd* Are you having your baseline today still? Didn't know if you had full flow yet.
> 
> *Rojo* Let us know how your appt goes today!!
> 
> *Jenna* I think I'm the next tester and that's still over a week away. BOO!
> 
> I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and it was a girl! It was such a real dream, I even got an u/s of the baby in my dream and it was just a beautiful thing! Now if only it would come true!! :)
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!

I am also testing in a week.

Can you put me down for aug30?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* YAY! Testing buddies! :dance: :happydance: Woot woot! And KC is right there with us too! Here's to hoping we have ALL 3 BFP's to end August on a high note!!!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ladies..
> 
> I don't feel well...is this the ovidrel trigger that is making me feel like crap.
> 
> I woke up with a sore throat yesteeday, last night it got worse. I woke up at 430 am tossing...i felt hot and cold. My body feels like I have been hit by a truck. I'm at work but just want to crawl into a ball.
> 
> I am 5dp trigger and 3dpo.
> 
> help :(

I am guessing the trigger is probably pretty close to being out of your system by now. You sound like maybe you are getting the flu. I have also heard of ppl getting flu like symptoms as a very early sign but don't want to get your hopes just incase it is the flu. I would go home and rest tho:(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* Do you have a 'test' date yet or are we still waiting on that?


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Breaking* I seriously feel like you just typed out how I've been feeling the past few days. I can't seem to shake it!! Of course I didn't (and never have) triggered so someone else will have to tell you about that. I do though hope you get to feeling better soon!
> TMI< *but I have slept in my underwear and a tank top the last few nights when I normally sleep in fleece pants bc I'm always cold *(DH is hot natured so it stays pretty cool in our house).
> 
> What should I put for your test date???! You're not listed on the front page.
> 
> I know some ladies like to test the trigger out. But if you're not doing that then I'm not sure how long you have to wait for it to be gone.

oooooh Hopin that sounds like a good thing:) Being to hot can forsure be an early sign!!!!


----------



## MandaC

@Breaking....my trigger was gone last time at 9dpt which was 6dpo. I tested it out starting at 4 or 5 I think. The month before that it took until 13dpt and 10dpo, I was going crazy and thought maybe that was a true bfp.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Breaking I see a lot of girls "test out" their trigger. It may not be a bad idea so that you know when you get your BFP that it's the real thing and not trigger ;) I would just use dollar tree tests if it were me to test out the trigger so no FRER's would be wasted.

Hopin how many DPO are you now?

LDizzy I LOVE that balloon idea, I may steal it from you whenever I have baby number 2. I would have had the same exact reaction except I would have been throwing the confetti and dancing in it :)

Lune feel free to POAS every day starting now until your BFP! :rofl:

Manda 1 DPO, perfect! POAS!

:rofl: Clearly I'm a bit deprived! Lmao! You know you have a serious addiction when you're not even TTC and you crave line spotting. Haha!

AFM: I think I may be having my first AF since BEFORE I got pregnant. August of 2013 was my last one. I woke up and (excuse the TMI) had bled through. I'm not feeling cramping or anything though. I started my BCP last night. It's the kind where you only get AF every 3 months. And Draven's rash came back pretty bad but I think we may have it under control this time. I'll write more about it in my journal.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Breaking* I seriously feel like you just typed out how I've been feeling the past few days. I can't seem to shake it!! Of course I didn't (and never have) triggered so someone else will have to tell you about that. I do though hope you get to feeling better soon!
> TMI< but I have slept in my underwear and a tank top the last few nights when I normally sleep in fleece pants bc I'm always cold (DH is hot natured so it stays pretty cool in our house).
> 
> What should I put for your test date???! You're not listed on the front page.
> 
> I know some ladies like to test the trigger out. But if you're not doing that then I'm not sure how long you have to wait for it to be gone.

Maybe there is something going around and I just feel like crap unrelated to anything! 

That is exactly like me I'm always cold and bundle up for bed. FH has the a/c on. But last night I had the covers tossed off bc i was so hot and then I would pull them back on. 

I go in for b/w on Aug 31. I am not testing out the trigger. I didn't even think to do that as this is my first time triggering. I will probably POAS on the 30th.


----------



## MandaC

Jenna_KA said:


> Breaking I see a lot of girls "test out" their trigger. It may not be a bad idea so that you know when you get your BFP that it's the real thing and not trigger ;) I would just use dollar tree tests if it were me to test out the trigger so no FRER's would be wasted.
> 
> Hopin how many DPO are you now?
> 
> LDizzy I LOVE that balloon idea, I may steal it from you whenever I have baby number 2. I would have had the same exact reaction except I would have been throwing the confetti and dancing in it :)
> 
> Lune feel free to POAS every day starting now until your BFP! :rofl:
> 
> *Manda 1 DPO, perfect! POAS!*
> 
> :rofl: Clearly I'm a bit deprived! Lmao! You know you have a serious addiction when you're not even TTC and you crave line spotting. Haha!
> 
> AFM: I think I may be having my first AF since BEFORE I got pregnant. August of 2013 was my last one. I woke up and (excuse the TMI) had bled through. I'm not feeling cramping or anything though. I started my BCP last night. It's the kind where you only get AF every 3 months. And Draven's rash came back pretty bad but I think we may have it under control this time. I'll write more about it in my journal.

HA!HA!HA! If I POAS now it would be BFP forsure. I only triggered 4 days ago:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda.. yea I think you are right I am just coming down with something! That's interesting that you had different experience with testing the trigger out...was it the same dose?

Jenna...thanks for the helpful advice. I'm only 5dpt so I think I can still catch testing the trigger out if i get some dollar store tests today.

Hoping...yay we are testing buddies including KC. Fx it's 3 bfps for us :)


I took some vitamin C and having a cup of tea. Feeling better :)


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda.. yea I think you are right I am just coming down with something! That's interesting that you had different experience with testing the trigger out...was it the same dose?
> 
> Jenna...thanks for the helpful advice. I'm only 5dpt so I think I can still catch testing the trigger out if i get some dollar store tests today.
> 
> Hoping...yay we are testing buddies including KC. Fx it's 3 bfps for us :)
> 
> 
> I took some vitamin C and having a cup of tea. Feeling better :)

yea it was the same dose, I guess my body was just faster getting rid of it the second time. It surprised me too:) Hope u feel better.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Breaking let us know how that goes


----------



## Allika

My trigger shot was not out of my system until 10 DPO. So beware!!!!

No test date yet, I guess it all depends! I don't even know at which day past transfer you should test!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> My trigger shot was not out of my system until 10 DPO. So beware!!!!
> 
> No test date yet, I guess it all depends! I don't even know at which day past transfer you should test!

Did you test it until 10dpo? Was it lighter each day?


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Allika said:
> 
> 
> My trigger shot was not out of my system until 10 DPO. So beware!!!!
> 
> No test date yet, I guess it all depends! I don't even know at which day past transfer you should test!
> 
> Did you test it until 10dpo? Was it lighter each day?Click to expand...

yes it gets lighter each day if it starts to get darker then u probably have a real BFP. You could start any day really. Mine was gone by 6 so you could start today and be able to see the transition of it leaving your system:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allika said:
> 
> 
> My trigger shot was not out of my system until 10 DPO. So beware!!!!
> 
> No test date yet, I guess it all depends! I don't even know at which day past transfer you should test!
> 
> Did you test it until 10dpo? Was it lighter each day?Click to expand...
> 
> yes it gets lighter each day if it starts to get darker then u probably have a real BFP. You could start any day really. Mine was gone by 6 so you could start today and be able to see the transition of it leaving your system:)Click to expand...

Thanks for all the detail..i am such a trigger newbie..lol


----------



## Allika

Yes it got lighter unfortunately


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Manda, but I'm afraid it might just be me getting sick. Ever since Sunday/Monday I've been really stuffy, my nose is all stuffed up and I've been sneezing a TON. Plus I've had all kinds of phlegm (gross!) and a bit of a cough but not really a cough. It's like that feeling you get before you're going to get sick. Only I've felt that way for 4 or 5 solid days now!!

*Jenna* I am 6 DPO, I added a little ticker since I'm not temping this cycle :)
Bet it feels odd having the :witch: around doesn't it?!

*Allika* I'm not sure either! But when I googled it, it seems like 5-6 days post transfer is when some women got light BFPs!


----------



## shuggababies

So tommorow is the big day to see how many follies I have crossing my fingers for good ovulation, I did have a couple of painful cramps yesterday but that was all, however when I did a ovulation test this morning it showed positive for ovulation. Just that made me smile to know that the femara is doing that.....Wish me luck please


----------



## Jenna_KA

A little bit, yeah. I'm not cramping though which usually I do so I'm not sure if it really is AF or not.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

What would it be if not AF?!


----------



## MandaC

shuggababies said:


> So tommorow is the big day to see how many follies I have crossing my fingers for good ovulation, I did have a couple of painful cramps yesterday but that was all, however when I did a ovulation test this morning it showed positive for ovulation. Just that made me smile to know that the femara is doing that.....Wish me luck please

You should dtd today/tonight just incase ur Oing. U don't wanna miss it. What CD are you?


----------



## ajd36

Breakin: I have tested out my trigger shot before using dollar store tests. First time was gone 6days later. Two months ago when I had that apt and I tested 11days after trigger the FR still picked it up... so I guess it does change from month to month and which tests you're using. I'm waiting this month until the very end.

AFM: just got to the RE office a bit early so it will be awhile. I'm experiencing some really unusual for me blood clots the last two days. I first thought my cycle was starting on Tues but I just spotted all day. Yesterday the spotting was more clot-like, large pieces of my lining coming out? Is this normal when using fertility meds? I'm also going to ask her about my AMH level results and about maybe using Mucinex this month with my IUI as I'm always dry. And finally... about when to move on to IVF for me. So besides just the normal baseline and meds this month, I have a lot to chat about with her today ;)
I'll post later when I'm waiting at the pharmacy


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump said:


> What would it be if not AF?!

Well I've been having light bleeding since having my IUD in. And I started my BCP last night. So maybe it's just... bleeding...? Haha I don't know! :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Haha Jenna

Oh how we love just random bleeding!


----------



## anmlz86

Allika- it depends it you have a 3 day or 5 day transfer when you could get a positive test, but either way it should add up to approximately 10dpo. That would be 7dp3dt or 5dp5dt. Hope that helps :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Can't wait to hear about it ajd! For what it's worth, from time to time I have a really clotty AF and have been told it's normal.

Rojo, did you have your appt today?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Hopin.. I did have my 24 weeks checkup today.. bp was good as was weight.. measured right on track with a perfect hb.. baby is breech as of now.. but hopefully will turn before long.. we will see though.. 

Next apt is September 26th for the glucose test :)


----------



## lune_miel

Jenna - I took the nuvaring for 3 months at a time, and when I got off my body did not want to O but every 3 months. Just a heads up.

I cannot POAS every dpo! I hope I can confirm O tomorrow.


----------



## Kins

Jenna maybe the iud didn't work and ur prego


----------



## Jenna_KA

The bleeding stopped so who knows what it was. Thanks for the heads up I hope that doesn't happen when I stop taking it. Maybe a few months before I'm read to TTC I can take the regular monthly kind? Lmao and I hope I'm not pregnant! Especially because Mirena pregnancies are rarely viable :/ They very often turn out deformed and need to be removed. SIL just had that last week.


----------



## ajd36

Maybe you need to quick POAS Jenna :haha:

My apt today went great! Lots of updates and changes to my plans than I had expected. So, you're right Hopin, she said the clotting is completely normal and considering everything we've done to my body it should be expected.

My AMH was 2.62 and they want >2 so my egg reserve is looking great! :happydance:

No Mucinex for me, no benefit when doing an IUI.

Plan: Start 150 Units (2 vials) of Menopur starting tonight and go back Monday to see how we are doing with the dosage and if we need another U/S. She thinks we will do the IUI's on Friday and Saturday of next week! I'm was surprised it was so soon but she said when we do straight injections that it speeds up the whole process. 

And then I broke down a little when I asked her about IVF....not sure why, but it just keeps bringing me to tears every time I think about it. She said she was actually going to bring it up during this visit with me. She said it is my choice on when I want, but she is supportive if I am ready to move onto that plan. So I booked my initial consult with the IVF doctor today just to get some information about the whole process.

Front page updates:
Follie Check: 8/26
Test Date: Sept 14th (estimated)
IVF Apt: Sept 23rd


----------



## Kins

Aj-ahhhhh so excited for you to be starting tonight! Gl

Jenna-I was just joking though but Aj is right Poas haha. When you SIl found out she was prego how far along was she? That just have been hard to have to let the baby go


----------



## Jenna_KA

Aj why does it make you cry?! :( :hugs: I don't think you'll need that appointment anyways. You're kicking butt this cycle!

Kins I know you were joking doll :flower: I may pick up a dollar tree test tomorrow just to stop this POAS craze I seem to be having!


----------



## Jenna_KA

And SIL was only about 7 weeks or so. She wasn't ready for a baby at all I don't think she planned on keeping it anyways so it was sadly a blessing in disguise but I'm sure she's still upset about it. She's been kind of hiding out lately so we don't really know how she's doing :/


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Maybe you need to quick POAS Jenna :haha:
> 
> My apt today went great! Lots of updates and changes to my plans than I had expected. So, you're right Hopin, she said the clotting is completely normal and considering everything we've done to my body it should be expected.
> 
> My AMH was 2.62 and they want >2 so my egg reserve is looking great! :happydance:
> 
> No Mucinex for me, no benefit when doing an IUI.
> 
> Plan: Start 150 Units (2 vials) of Menopur starting tonight and go back Monday to see how we are doing with the dosage and if we need another U/S. She thinks we will do the IUI's on Friday and Saturday of next week! I'm was surprised it was so soon but she said when we do straight injections that it speeds up the whole process.
> 
> And then I broke down a little when I asked her about IVF....not sure why, but it just keeps bringing me to tears every time I think about it. She said she was actually going to bring it up during this visit with me. She said it is my choice on when I want, but she is supportive if I am ready to move onto that plan. So I booked my initial consult with the IVF doctor today just to get some information about the whole process.
> 
> Front page updates:
> Follie Check: 8/26
> Test Date: Sept 14th (estimated)
> IVF Apt: Sept 23rd

Honestly I feel the same way about ivf...it brings me to tears. I held it together with the dr but when we got home I broke down. We then last week went to ivf orientation to get some more information.

Good luck :hugs: hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!


----------



## ajd36

Even reading this brings me to tears again.... for some reason it is just super emotional for me to deal with. 

Jenna....the only thing I can relate to with this is the fact that I always break into tears when I head this is something wrong with my body... and I think because it is something that is out of my control and it just makes me really sad to initially hear the news.

I'm not afraid of it not working...because I believe in the end it will work for me... there is just something about moving onto IVF to inherently makes me sad.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Rojo* Glad everything went perfectly!! Happy 24 weeks girlie!!

*Lune* Looks like your temp is going up!! Think you O'd? Did you take opk's yesterday?

*ajd* I can totally understand why IVF would have you emotional. I had to cancel my FS appointment becuase I had weird feelings about it so I can only imagine how IVF feels. It's so odd and just our minds messing with us because they are all just avenues for us to take to get us to that beautiful bfp and sweet bundle!!! I know this cycle is yours though, so try to just focus on that for now! :hugs:

*LDizzy* Do you have any names picked out?!

*Shugga* Here's to hoping you have big follies!! Let us know how it goes.

*Kins* Thinking of you today! Looking forward to seeing a pic of your little bean and hoping that will help ease your mind as I know you've been stressed. What time is your appt?

AFM, 1/2 way through the TWW! Woot woot!!! Breaking and KC, are you ladies getting the itch to test? I'm going to stick to my guns this cycle and NOT test early. It's tempting though becuase I don't know when I O'd so who knows how many DPO I truly am :haha:

HAPPY Friday everyone!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*TypeA* When is your next appointmenet?

I just want to tell you that your pregnancy has been really inspiring to me. I truly worried for you with all of the bleeding and problems you were having in the beginning and the fact that you've moved forward to have a healthy pregnancy is really uplifting and gives me hope!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I just took a break from work, bought a jar of dill pickles, and ate the entire thing. I don't know WHAT just came over me. LOL wowza!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hopin4abump said:


> i just took a break from work, bought a jar of dill pickles, and ate the entire thing. I don't know what just came over me. Lol wowza!

lollllll


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha the pickle monster took over!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Even reading this brings me to tears again.... for some reason it is just super emotional for me to deal with.
> 
> Jenna....the only thing I can relate to with this is the fact that I always break into tears when I head this is something wrong with my body... and I think because it is something that is out of my control and it just makes me really sad to initially hear the news.
> 
> I'm not afraid of it not working...because I believe in the end it will work for me... there is just something about moving onto IVF to inherently makes me sad.

:hugs:

You're not alone...i know exactly how you feel. I remember I couldn't stop crying and DH was like what's wronnnggg???! And i couldn't explain it


----------



## Allika

Had my 5 day stim appt today. I have about 12 follies between 7-10 on the right side and another 8 on the left measuring 8-12. Egg retrieval is scheduled for next week Saturday but I am hoping it will be sooner.


----------



## shuggababies

MandaC said:


> shuggababies said:
> 
> 
> So tommorow is the big day to see how many follies I have crossing my fingers for good ovulation, I did have a couple of painful cramps yesterday but that was all, however when I did a ovulation test this morning it showed positive for ovulation. Just that made me smile to know that the femara is doing that.....Wish me luck please
> 
> You should dtd today/tonight just incase ur Oing. U don't wanna miss it. What CD are you?Click to expand...


MandaC- We bd lastnight and the day before I made sure I did we also used preseed which I love using it works really well, but Im on cycle day 13. My appointment is at 2pm today Im so excited:)


----------



## shuggababies

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Rojo* Glad everything went perfectly!! Happy 24 weeks girlie!!
> 
> *Lune* Looks like your temp is going up!! Think you O'd? Did you take opk's yesterday?
> 
> *ajd* I can totally understand why IVF would have you emotional. I had to cancel my FS appointment becuase I had weird feelings about it so I can only imagine how IVF feels. It's so odd and just our minds messing with us because they are all just avenues for us to take to get us to that beautiful bfp and sweet bundle!!! I know this cycle is yours though, so try to just focus on that for now! :hugs:
> 
> *LDizzy* Do you have any names picked out?!
> 
> *Shugga* Here's to hoping you have big follies!! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> *Kins* Thinking of you today! Looking forward to seeing a pic of your little bean and hoping that will help ease your mind as I know you've been stressed. What time is your appt?
> 
> AFM, 1/2 way through the TWW! Woot woot!!! Breaking and KC, are you ladies getting the itch to test? I'm going to stick to my guns this cycle and NOT test early. It's tempting though becuase I don't know when I O'd so who knows how many DPO I truly am :haha:
> 
> HAPPY Friday everyone!


Hopin4ABump: Thanks and I will let you all know how it went:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Rojo* Glad everything went perfectly!! Happy 24 weeks girlie!!
> 
> *Lune* Looks like your temp is going up!! Think you O'd? Did you take opk's yesterday?
> 
> *ajd* I can totally understand why IVF would have you emotional. I had to cancel my FS appointment becuase I had weird feelings about it so I can only imagine how IVF feels. It's so odd and just our minds messing with us because they are all just avenues for us to take to get us to that beautiful bfp and sweet bundle!!! I know this cycle is yours though, so try to just focus on that for now! :hugs:
> 
> *LDizzy* Do you have any names picked out?!
> 
> *Shugga* Here's to hoping you have big follies!! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> *Kins* Thinking of you today! Looking forward to seeing a pic of your little bean and hoping that will help ease your mind as I know you've been stressed. What time is your appt?
> 
> AFM, 1/2 way through the TWW! Woot woot!!! Breaking and KC, are you ladies getting the itch to test? I'm going to stick to my guns this cycle and NOT test early. It's tempting though becuase I don't know when I O'd so who knows how many DPO I truly am :haha:
> 
> HAPPY Friday everyone!

You're a few dpo ahead of me but same testing date. I'm 4dpo and 6dpt. I never got around to buying hpt to test the trigger out so I don't know what to do now...should I test tonite for the trigger? I think if it's a bfp I will say it's the trigger and if it's stark white then I known it's out? 

Anyhow back to your question. YES I am tempted to test!!!!

Also last night I had a really bad stomach ache!!!! Like soooo painful. 

I do not or like random weird pains during tww....aaahh


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. officially hit vday today :)


----------



## lune_miel

ajd - I can see how the prospect of ivf makes you cry, it's the last resort. BUT it has come a loong way and they've got it down to a science now. And a lot of places have the 3 try money back guarantee. 

I think I O'd! I didn't take any more opks. Off to get some pineapple now. I would just love a May baby and have the summer off! 

Where are the sticks for us to read?!


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJ That would be hard. I guess I was fortunate enough to not have to do that this time around so it's a little hard for me to relate. Just try to keep your eyes on the prize though doll. The amazing miracle you'll get out of it in the end, it wont even matter how he or she was conceived. I'm confident you still wont need it though so try to keep your chin up ;)

Happy VDay rojo!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I have Draven on my lap and he's just dying to say hello to you all so I'm going to let him go at it ;)

b bbbbbbbbbb m ,j h,m rxccx y

From, Draven


----------



## Breaking Dawn

^^^^^ soo cute!

Hi Draven so nice of you to leave us a message!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Rojo* Glad everything went perfectly!! Happy 24 weeks girlie!!
> 
> *Lune* Looks like your temp is going up!! Think you O'd? Did you take opk's yesterday?
> 
> *ajd* I can totally understand why IVF would have you emotional. I had to cancel my FS appointment becuase I had weird feelings about it so I can only imagine how IVF feels. It's so odd and just our minds messing with us because they are all just avenues for us to take to get us to that beautiful bfp and sweet bundle!!! I know this cycle is yours though, so try to just focus on that for now! :hugs:
> 
> *LDizzy* Do you have any names picked out?!
> 
> *Shugga* Here's to hoping you have big follies!! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> *Kins* Thinking of you today! Looking forward to seeing a pic of your little bean and hoping that will help ease your mind as I know you've been stressed. What time is your appt?
> 
> AFM, 1/2 way through the TWW! Woot woot!!! Breaking and KC, are you ladies getting the itch to test? I'm going to stick to my guns this cycle and NOT test early. It's tempting though becuase I don't know when I O'd so who knows how many DPO I truly am :haha:
> 
> HAPPY Friday everyone!

Hi! No, I haven't been tempted to test...I don't want to see a :bfn: and I have no symptoms. I think I can make it to next week :)

A whole jar of pickles sound like a symptom to me :haha:!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:wave: Hi sweet Draven!!!

*KC* yeah a symptom that I've lost my mind!! :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump said:


> :wave: Hi sweet Draven!!!
> 
> *KC* yeah a symptom that I've lost my mind!! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

lol you guys are funny.. :)

Heres my 24 week bump.. :)
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kins

Went in this morning for bl/wrk u/s
Progesterone is 38 (i want to google to see what is normal that seems so low) I am on progesterone suppositories (crinone) Any one know?
Beta was 16,703 so that came up nicely from last week

we saw the heartbeating YEY!!! I was tearful because I have been so nervous and it was such a relief to hear everything was good.

the doctor says risk for miscarriage goes down after seeing the heartbeat he said less then 10% risk(i thought it was higher but anyway)....but ya I saw a HB before and ended up MC so ya know its hard, but I will try my darntest to stay positive


But YEY today was a good day :) next appt aug 29th

I forgot to ask due date but im pretty sure it is april 16th or 17th


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe rojo you look so happy! And great I might add!! Wearing that bump well!

*Kins* SO Glad you are feeling more relieved after your appointment!! I can finally put a due date?!


----------



## luna_19

38 sounds fine. Be careful when googling because they use a different unit of measurement in Europe so their numbers are way higher.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lilrojo said:


> Thanks ladies.. officially hit vday today :)

What is vday?


----------



## lilrojo

I agree stay away from google on anything baby and pregnancy related.. it will always freak you out.. just take it day by day.. and I too was told risk of mc go way down and brown blood is better.. but mced at 12 weeks.. so I get the worry.. just try not to stress and have faith this time is meant to be.. the power of positive thinking is really true..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lilrojo said:


> lol you guys are funny.. :)
> 
> Heres my 24 week bump.. :)

You look sooo good! Loving the bump!


----------



## lilrojo

Breaking vday is viability day.. when the baby has a better shot of surviving outside the womb if born early.. more so a 50/50


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lilrojo said:


> Breaking vday is viability day.. when the baby has a better shot of surviving outside the womb if born early.. more so a 50/50

Ohhh ok.

I was thinking valentine's?!? Ugh Vagina?? Umm :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

:rofl:


----------



## lune_miel

*Hopin *- You'd better drink a lot of water - all that salty pickle goodness!

*Rojo *- Lovely bump!

:hi: Draven


----------



## Kins

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 &#8211; 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 &#8211; 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 &#8211; 8 weeks LMP: 7,650 &#8211; 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 &#8211; 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 &#8211; 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 &#8211; 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 &#8211; 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 &#8211; 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 &#8211; 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 &#8211; 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 &#8211; 117,000 mIU/ml 
Non-pregnant females: 
Postmenopausal: 
Guideline to Progesterone levels during pregnancy:
&#8226; 1-28 ng/ml Mid Luteal Phase (Average is over 10 for un-medicated cycles and over 15 with medication use)

&#8226; 9-47 ng/ml First trimester

&#8226; 17-146 ng/ml Second Trimester

&#8226; 49-300 ng/ml Third Trimester


----------



## Kins

Yey for V Day!!!!!!!!!

Thanks ladies i ended up googling before I saw you told me not to. But who am I kidding I prob would have anyway.

Hopin----how bout with just say I got my BFP hahah.....im so weird I know just nervous. It makes it way real ya know?


----------



## Allika

Got my estradiol back it's at 264. I'm supposed to start the cetrodite or whatever it's called (the stuff that keeps you from ovulation) starting Saturday! Monday I go back for an US. Guys, I am soooo nervous and anxious! I just hope this is the right step and I won't regret it!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Rojo: Beautiful bump, looks like you had a little growth spurt! Looking great :thumbup:

Kins: Try not to live in fear doll, try and embrace your pregnancy and stay positive. I know it's hard but it really makes all the difference. Your numbers are looking great.

Breaking: :rofl: Vagina Day!! :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika: You're doing great, you'll be so happy you did this in the end! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika this IS the right step and you will NOT regret it!! It's your time girl. :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Hello everyone :)

Iam 2dpo and 4dpt. Iam sooooo tired and have a headache today. Iam not saying it is symptoms already but wouldnt u think the trigger would be a little less each day and I wouldn't be feeling as much. Lol I fell asleep at 6:00pm today for about an hour and a half. 

@Breaking....how are u feeling past trigger?


----------



## ajd36

I was thinking vacation day which was odd as school was starting for you... I Love Vagina day!

Kins: your numbers look great girl!!' 

Rojo: love the bump

Testers: any sneakers this weekend?!? POAS already

Allika: I'm super excited for you with IVF, I just know this is going to work for you. I woke up this morning feeling a lot better about the whole idea of it, just letting myself mentally adjust to the idea.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I reaaaaally wanna poas. My bb's are sore as heck! But they get sore Pre-AF too. Aghhhh one more week!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin just so you know I won't necessarily be opposed if you cave ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Jenna :) 

This is so ridiculous. I mean I swear. 2 days ago I'm all "I'm NOT testing early" blah blah yada yada and then boom suddenly today I have the uncontrollable urge to test. I'm such a wimp!!!


----------



## shuggababies

Okay ladies so I went to my appointment with my doctor today and I'm satisfied with the information I received and I have 5 follies, 2 on the left measuring 12.1 & 13.9 and 3 on the right measuring 12.9, 10.6, 9.3. He informed me I should ovulate sometime within this next week so I was giving a shot of bravelle (150 units).....and I have to go back on 8/28 to see how big they get or if I ovulate....Im so excited!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin you are SO not a wimp. You're incredible for your entire TTC journey now you take that back and tell me how strong you are! I mean it missy.

Sugga congratulations on those follies things are looking great for you! :thumbup:


----------



## ajd36

So I gave into the line spotting urge....just like Hopin did :haha: and was checking out the Line spotters forum....I got so into it I almost forgot to give myself my own injection at midnight :dohh:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I take it back, I take it back :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay shugga!!


----------



## shuggababies

Jenna_KA said:


> Hopin you are SO not a wimp. You're incredible for your entire TTC journey now you take that back and tell me how strong you are! I mean it missy.
> 
> Sugga congratulations on those follies things are looking great for you! :thumbup:



Thanks Jenna_KA Im praying for a BFP.


----------



## shuggababies

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yay shugga!!


Im so excited that I found a medicine that works for me and my hubbie.:happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok so I caved. Anyone care to line spot?! I just took this test about 5 min ago. Sorry the lighting in my bathroom is crappy. 

Jenna, I took this for you ;) :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MandaC

I see a line!!!!!! I see a line!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omg you do?! So do I but didn't want to seem crazy!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

This is evening pee with about a 2-3 hour hold.


----------



## MandaC

No I really do. Normally Iam not good at this but I do actually see a line. Make sure u post tmrw am test for us to see. How many dpo ru??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm not really sure. I'm assuming 8 DPO bc I normally O around CD17 but I wasn't temping or using opks and I had what I thought could have been O pains around CD15 which would make me 10 DPO! So I'm unsure.


----------



## MandaC

Well Iam keeping my fingers crossed for you tmrw!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I see a line too Hoping!!!

And not a eye squint but a faint 'yep I'm right here hanging out'. kinda line!!

OMG

I CANNOT wait for you to test again!!


----------



## MandaC

Iam really excited for you!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hahah me too.

DH just asked why I'm smiling at my iPad :haha:


----------



## MandaC

Hahaha!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omg ladies you are making me giddy with hope!! Now I can't wait to test in the AM!! Ahhhhhh! Hehe


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha breaking what did you tell him?

I haven't shown it to DH yet.


----------



## Allika

Holy ....! That is a line! Didnt even have to squint! Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GET A FRER!!!!!!!!

Jenna, look at it!!!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

I definitely see a shadow of a line! :thumbup:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hoping....I said lines Hun...I have a friend that has a faint second line!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omg ladies I'm going to cry. I hope tomorrow AM brings good news :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm going to be on here first thing tomorrow looking for another test from you!!!!!!

Hurry go to sleep so tomorrow comes faster...lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lol trust me DS is a very early riser so I'll update as soon as I'm up.


----------



## Jenna_KA

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!! OMG!!! :hugs: I see something!! I'm so glad you caved Hopin I really needed this today after our sad day today at home. AHHHH!! Is it morning yet?!?!?! :rofl: Thank you for caving!


----------



## Ingodshand

I see it too!! Yay, can not wait for the morning! Sweet dreams... If you can sleep that is!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna I swear to you that's why I did it!! I'm like well we can line spot to cheer her up :)

Hopefully it's legit. We'll see in the AM!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you Hopin that was so sweet of you. Really, I appreciate that. :hugs: A lost life replaced with a new one :)


To those of you who don't have me on FB, I'm referring to our family cat. She was 15 years old and passed away this morning SURPRISINGLY NOT due to old age! It was due to a flea collar so any of you who have cats please do not use flea collars! They will jump around acting like they're on drugs and then they'll pass away :cry: I'm feeling horribly guilty because I'm the one who got it and put it on her, but I'm feeling even worse for OH. He's had the cat since she was a kitten and he's just a wreck today. 

But thank you so much Hopin for keeping us in your thoughts and cheering me up with your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Oh I'm so sorry about your cat :hugs:

I really wish they would take all those flea products that are sold in pet stores off the market, you're definitely not the first to have this happen :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna ...so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

I see the line, too!

Waiting for the morning :coffee:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I posted a little something for her in my journal and shared some pictures. Please take a look.


Hopin I'm just ecstatic for tomorrow! Luckily I'll be up at 4AM my time for work so I'll be waiting!


----------



## Kins

So I'm a little late but hopin...pretty sure that bfp and that's why ur eating them pickles


----------



## ajd36

So I saw the pic on your journal first and thought it odd no one else had commented....but there is SO a line there and I'm super excited to see what the morning brings for you. I might even set an alarm on my day off just to see it :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies, I think I might just have a BFP?!!! I'm scared to say it because I don't wanna jinx it but here's a pic from this morning's test. I'm also posting a progression pic in my journal. I'm freaking out!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jenna_KA

HOLY CRAP THIS IS IT!!! OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! I'm freaking out with you!!!!! I'm so glad you caved!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 

I want to see more!! Is it tomorrow yet?! :haha: Holy moly I just want to dance right now for you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You think it is Jenna???? Ahhhhhh


----------



## Jenna_KA

Heck yes!! Wow I wish you were here so I could give you a big hug!! Are you going to wait to tell DH?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

He's sleeping so I guess when he wakes up ill show him and see what he thinks!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

He's going to crap himself!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lol, I'm still kinda shocked. I'm thinking I have to be 10 DPO. Guess we'll never know! 

I showed DH I ambushed him with sticks when he woke up. He sees the lines, but he's hesitant to celebrate. I guess bc of our past?! Idk. I'm celebrating :dance: :happydance:!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...that is for sure a darker line...i checked the progression too in your journal!!

Soooooo exciting :dance:

I'm still in bed on phone....so i can go back to sleep now!

Aaahh. Soooo happy!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Awhh poor DH. Reassure him it'll be just fine :) It's a BFP and there's a MILLION reasons to celebrate!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yayayay!!

It's so funny bc the other day I had a dream that I was pregnant and I was all pissed off at my doctor bc she didn't feel like she needed to do betas because it was an unmediated cycle. And so I went OFF on her!! Lol hopefully it doesn't play out that way. Alllllll I want is to get betas that increase like they're supposed to!! Woot woot!

For what it's worth, it was a girl in that dream ;)


----------



## Ingodshand

Definitely a BFP!!! So happy for you!! I know it is hard to get excited for the possibility because of the past but be happy in the moment and trust that this one will be it!!! Yay for another April baby!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thank you so much!! I'm going to test again in the AM for sure. I do have a frer and am tempted to take that later today lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

The more lines to spot the better ;)


----------



## MandaC

Omg!! That is clear as day:) iam so happy for you.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok I couldn't resist I tested again lol. This is Answer brand never heard of it but its one I have thanks to Grateful :) is it a good test? Like frer?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Ingodshand

I agree with Jenna! I wanna see the frer!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

This was with maybe a one hour hold.


----------



## MandaC

It's a BFP!!! Congrats:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think I'm going to save the frer. Maybe for tomorrow, maybe for later in the week?? Idk what DPO I am but at the most I'm 11DPO so it's still pretty early!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thank you so much!!


----------



## MandaC

Are you going to call the dr tmrw. I would just go for blood work and then u will know for sure. That way you will know your numbers and see how good they are:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'll probably wait until tues to call bc me and DS already have a dentist appointment tomorrow so I will already be leaving work early for that.


----------



## Ingodshand

What a beautiful line!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Answer is. Good brand it is like FRER. Wow that's clear as day! My goodness! I'm just LOVING this!


----------



## Allika

Omg! I am so happy for you Hopin! This is awesome!!!!! And on a natural cycle while on Vacation!!!! Now it that isn't an omen! Good thing you cancelled that FS appt. your intuition is genius! 

Question though: are you taking the baby aspirin??!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

No honestly ladies I've been taking NOTHING not even prenatals this month until yesterday. I hope this sticks!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Here it is in my kitchen which has better lighting.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Grateful365

I'm gonna CRY!!!!!!!!!! So happy and loving those line pics Hopin!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't stop smiling for you! :hugs: The line is very clear...can't wait for tomorrow's or later today!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Aww beautiful line on the answer test!!! Looks around 10dpo I think!

Another August bfp how exciting!!!

Come on August testers!!!


----------



## ajd36

Omg I am so excited right now!!!!!! Congrats on those beautiful lines!! 

It's a girl :D 

I'm crying happy tears for you right now


----------



## luna_19

Yay hopin! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe thanks so much ladies. I'm so thrilled!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow that's a strong line already!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> I'll probably wait until tues to call bc me and DS already have a dentist appointment tomorrow so I will already be leaving work early for that.

How can u hold off. Lol I would be waiting on the dr door step. Lol:)


----------



## Allika

Makes me hopeful that Hopin's BFP sets the mood for the coming next week! Lets finish 2013 by all of us getting that BFP!!!!!!!! And Hopin...friend: Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## LDizzy30

Yay Hopin!!! I was so excited to see your BFP!!! The line is definitely getting darker! Can't wait to see the next test and hear what the dr says!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ajd36

All day long I just keep coming back to look at those lines!! It brings such happiness to see you with your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm seriously going to cry. You ladies are so supportive and it's just really nice to have all of you. I hope you all know how much you mean to me <3


----------



## lune_miel

Wahoo, :bfp: *Hopin*!

:happydance::yipee::headspin::dance::wohoo:

Send us some :dust: plz!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin4ABump said:


> I'm seriously going to cry. You ladies are so supportive and it's just really nice to have all of you. I hope you all know how much you mean to me <3

You mean just as much to all if us. Sometimes I really wonder what I would do with out you all. It's like you're my best friends. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Awww :hugs:group:hugs:

I'm 6 dpo today and I'm sooooo tempted to test bc your bfp!!!!!

:dance:


----------



## lilrojo

Said on fb.. but must say in here.. congrats hopin... so freaking happy to see this bfp for you sweetie.. sending boatloads of sticky dust your way


----------



## ajd36

Breaking: TEST TEST TEST.....did I happen to say, DO IT!!!!! TEST already girl!!


----------



## ajd36

I'm ready to test already and my IUI's are not until next weekend :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

ajd36 said:


> I'm ready to test already and my IUI's are not until next weekend :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Grateful365

Lol ajd!!!!!!


----------



## Allika

Hahahaha ajd! Right there with ya! I wanted to buy FRERs yesterday and it hasn't even been egg retrieval!!!

@Breaking: Test soon :)


----------



## Kins

Ahhhh hopin!!!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* Test! I hope this is the month you get those two beautiful lines. The fact that I even got a bfp on an unmedicated cycle shows that it will happen when it's supposed to!! <3

*Jenna* Are you doing ok?

*ajd & Allika* LOL @ you being ready to test! HA!

*ajd* Can't wait to hear about your follies!

*shugga* Your follies sounded great! woot woot!

*August late testers* Let's get some more :bfp: going!!!! WOOT!

AFM, Ladies, I know I've already said this more than once but I want to say again, how very much it means to me to have all of you right there with me in my excitement about this bfp I stumbled upon this weekend. I don't think anyone else in my life (sometimes even DH included) understands how precious it is to see those two lines, and how grateful I am to see them. It means just the whole world to me that you all celebrate this with me - and you're just as excited as I am. THAT is true friendship and I cannot say enough how much I appreciate it! 

I just KNOW we are all going to get our bfp's, and celebrate them together all of us! :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I am posting my test from this morning in my journal in just a few, for those of you who want to see it :)


----------



## Allika

Just got back from the doctor I have at least 10 on each side measuring 13-15mm. 2 more days of stimming, triggering Wednesday! Eeeeek!!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hopin- The test from this am is definitely darker!!! I am so excited for you!! I have tears in my eyes at my desk:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Allika!! I must've missed that you were going today. SO EXCITED for you! :yipee: :dance:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hehe thanks KC! :D :D :D


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hoping...saw the tests in your journal. soo excited to see the word 'pregnant'.

Ajd...haha poas to help your addiction. 

I have not tested yet bc i dont have any tests...and didn't get a chance to get out of the house yesterday. 

Also...I'm only 7dpo today...and 9dp trigger.


----------



## ajd36

Allika you have some champs growing in there!! Can't wait for the final count on them :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah, 7DPO might still be too soon. Hang in there!


----------



## Allika

I am so excited for them to take them out! I keep bruising myself with the stupid shots so I am ready to get it over with!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika have you settled on your final decision of only transferring 1?


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: No!!! I keep going back and forth! I just wish I could make up my mind. I'd love to have to twins but the risk of prematurity and birth defects with IVF twins scares me. Then again, a failed IVF scares me too! Ugh! I don't know what to do!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

How does DH feel about it? 

My vote is for 2 and it's really not for the twin factor. It's becuase I have heard many times of people transferring 2 but only being pregnant with 1. But I completely understand your concerns for that too.

You could always rock, paper, scissor it with DH :haha:


----------



## ajd36

I have a whopper of a bruise from the other night too!

I'm with you Allika on being nervous and wanting the healthy pregnancy... but I've already decided on doing transferring 2 because of the chance of it not working


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes i've got a bruise as well from gonal f...its pretty much faded.

Statistically speaking DH said he would want to transfer 2. However, realistically speaking...I'm not so sure.


----------



## Allika

DH said 2 at first but after talking to our Doctor explaining things to us changed his vote to 1. Main reason is we are young and can always transfer the second one later. The literature on single embryo transfer is quite impressive.


----------



## Allika

Got my estradiol back. Its at 1,600. now i only do Menopur today and have to come back tomorrow for bloodwork even though I wasn't supposed to go back until Wednesday.


Hm, gotta ask Dr. Google what that means...or does anyone know here?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry hun, not sure. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ajd I thought you had a folly check today?!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin I'm pretty good just finishing up my work week. Ready to spend a few days with OH trying to keep his head up :/ He's still pretty upset. In better news MIL will be coming to visit again in about a week. Looking forward to seeing her. I can definitely see the progression in your test its looking amazing I just want to see more more more! I still can't believe it, a BFP on your cycle off! Go figure huh :) Are you going to call the doctor tomorrow? I want to see betas and a scan!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hey girls:)

Iam 5dpo today. My boobs are starting to get alite sore and I have been going pee a lot today too. Probably nothing but that is definitely something not normal for me. I don't normally pee a lot at work. Maybe once the whole day but today it was like 4 times. Lol guess we shall wait and see:)

Hopin...are u going for blood work tmrw??

Allika....way to go follies!!!


----------



## ajd36

I had my follie check today and all is looking great and right on schedule. I have three on each side, between 9.5 and 11.5mm. Four more days with them growing at 2mm/day puts me right on track for IUI's on Friday and Saturday.

I go back in on the 29th for another follie check and make sure we are ready to trigger.

Today was my NP's last day before her vacation and for the rest of the cycle I am working with the other NP I really like. On her way she wished me the best and said let's make those twins for you! I am ready :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJD and Allika: Congratulations on your beautiful follies I can't wait to see the outcome <3


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Hey girls:)
> 
> Iam 5dpo today. My boobs are starting to get alite sore and I have been going pee a lot today too. Probably nothing but that is definitely something not normal for me. I don't normally pee a lot at work. Maybe once the whole day but today it was like 4 times. Lol guess we shall wait and see:)
> 
> Hopin...are u going for blood work tmrw??
> 
> Allika....way to go follies!!!

Did you not have sore boobs from trigger?

I've had sore boobs since....and I'm now 7dpo 9dp trigger.

Feel like boobs will stop hurting, then AF will show. :nope:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> I had my follie check today and all is looking great and right on schedule. I have three on each side, between 9.5 and 11.5mm. Four more days with them growing at 2mm/day puts me right on track for IUI's on Friday and Saturday.
> 
> I go back in on the 29th for another follie check and make sure we are ready to trigger.
> 
> Today was my NP's last day before her vacation and for the rest of the cycle I am working with the other NP I really like. On her way she wished me the best and said let's make those twins for you! I am ready :)

Wow!

Gooo follies!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Ingodshand

Allika said:


> Got my estradiol back. Its at 1,600. now i only do Menopur today and have to come back tomorrow for bloodwork even though I wasn't supposed to go back until Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Hm, gotta ask Dr. Google what that means...or does anyone know here?

Hey Allika- The menopur is to help the follicles mature so it seems that you have reached a point where you are almost ready!! I can not believe you have 10 on each side.. that is amazing!!! Good luck at retrieval! Just remember to take the day off and plan to just lay low all day.. So exciting!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

ajd36 said:


> I had my follie check today and all is looking great and right on schedule. I have three on each side, between 9.5 and 11.5mm. Four more days with them growing at 2mm/day puts me right on track for IUI's on Friday and Saturday.
> 
> I go back in on the 29th for another follie check and make sure we are ready to trigger.
> 
> Today was my NP's last day before her vacation and for the rest of the cycle I am working with the other NP I really like. On her way she wished me the best and said let's make those twins for you! I am ready :)

Congrats!!! I think you may have twins in your future!:happydance:


----------



## ajd36

And I picked up a bunch of HPT's from the dollar store on the way home...girl has to feed her addiction and I can start testing out my trigger shot in a week :haha:

Thanks IGH's!! I am hoping for twins to be honest


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi Ladies, Can I join you....
It'll take me a little while to catch up with each of your stories, so bear with me!

I'm going for my first IUI tomorrow. Feeling positive this month... Like the positivity you feel your first month of TTC ever - convinced that it only takes once! haha... 

I had an u/s @ CD 11, 4 follies, very oval / not mature yet... then another u/s @ CD 13, 2 of the follies had rounded out & grown...

I also had my first trigger shot this month, and I usually test early & often so it'll be difficult for me to wait it out... but I'll try my best.

Tomorrow will be CD 15 which is a late ovulation for me - and my LP isn't very consistent - so it'll be a tough TWW.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls:)
> 
> Iam 5dpo today. My boobs are starting to get alite sore and I have been going pee a lot today too. Probably nothing but that is definitely something not normal for me. I don't normally pee a lot at work. Maybe once the whole day but today it was like 4 times. Lol guess we shall wait and see:)
> 
> Hopin...are u going for blood work tmrw??
> 
> Allika....way to go follies!!!
> 
> Did you not have sore boobs from trigger?
> 
> I've had sore boobs since....and I'm now 7dpo 9dp trigger.
> 
> Feel like boobs will stop hurting, then AF will show. :nope:Click to expand...

Hey:) No my boobs just started today. My guess its my progesterone going up. Iam not on supplements this month so it's just a guess.


----------



## Allika

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Hi Ladies, Can I join you....
> It'll take me a little while to catch up with each of your stories, so bear with me!
> 
> I'm going for my first IUI tomorrow. Feeling positive this month... Like the positivity you feel your first month of TTC ever - convinced that it only takes once! haha...
> 
> I had an u/s @ CD 11, 4 follies, very oval / not mature yet... then another u/s @ CD 13, 2 of the follies had rounded out & grown...
> 
> I also had my first trigger shot this month, and I usually test early & often so it'll be difficult for me to wait it out... but I'll try my best.
> 
> Tomorrow will be CD 15 which is a late ovulation for me - and my LP isn't very consistent - so it'll be a tough TWW.

Welcome and so sorry about the loss of your son! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Hi Ladies, Can I join you....
> It'll take me a little while to catch up with each of your stories, so bear with me!
> 
> I'm going for my first IUI tomorrow. Feeling positive this month... Like the positivity you feel your first month of TTC ever - convinced that it only takes once! haha...
> 
> I had an u/s @ CD 11, 4 follies, very oval / not mature yet... then another u/s @ CD 13, 2 of the follies had rounded out & grown...
> 
> I also had my first trigger shot this month, and I usually test early & often so it'll be difficult for me to wait it out... but I'll try my best.
> 
> Tomorrow will be CD 15 which is a late ovulation for me - and my LP isn't very consistent - so it'll be a tough TWW.

Welcome! This s a great group of friends!,

I too had my first trigger this month, I'm a week ahead of you tho at 7dpo.

Goodlck at your first (and hopefully last) IUI.

I read your story in your tag line, I am sooo sorry to hear of your loss. My heart hurt as I read how he was taken from you :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls:)
> 
> Iam 5dpo today. My boobs are starting to get alite sore and I have been going pee a lot today too. Probably nothing but that is definitely something not normal for me. I don't normally pee a lot at work. Maybe once the whole day but today it was like 4 times. Lol guess we shall wait and see:)
> 
> Hopin...are u going for blood work tmrw??
> 
> Allika....way to go follies!!!
> 
> Did you not have sore boobs from trigger?
> 
> I've had sore boobs since....and I'm now 7dpo 9dp trigger.
> 
> Feel like boobs will stop hurting, then AF will show. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey:) No my boobs just started today. My guess its my progesterone going up. Iam not on supplements this month so it's just a guess.Click to expand...

Ok then my boobs are due to ovidrel bc I've never had sore nipples from prog supposit before!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Welcome EA!! :flower: I never had to do IUI but I can relate that feeling to the first month of Clomid. I remember leaving the doctors office feeling like it was my first cycle ever TTC! Keeping you in my thoughts :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Glad you have a few days off to spend with OH and help get his spirits up a bit. Losing a pet is incredibly difficult. So glad to hear MIL is coming in! Maybe she can do a reading on you!?

*Manda* Almost halfway through the TWW!

*ajd* Your follies sound AMAZING!!!! Ahhh!! I am just thrilled for you! How amazing woudl it be if you got prego with twins! We need some twins on this thread :)

*Welcome EA* I have read your journal before, :hugs: you are such a strong woman! We are happy to have you a part of this group!! GL with your first IUI, how exciting!! Glad you had some good follies, all it takes is one!
So what will your test date be so I can get you added to the front page?

*Breaking* PMA hun!! You got this!

*IGH* YAY for an u/s today!! WOOT WOOT! :dance: :happydance:

*Lei* You've been so darn quiet....You ok?

AFM, I called my OB's office this morning and left a message about the + hpts, and asked if they wanted me to go in for bloods, so we'll see. I would be surprised if they didn't send me for bloods. I'm super nervous!
Posting pics from my test this morning in my journal shortly.

What else is going on ladies?! KC, Breaking, having the urge to test at all?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Also, *Allika* Let us know how it goes today!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Jenna* Glad you have a few days off to spend with OH and help get his spirits up a bit. Losing a pet is incredibly difficult. So glad to hear MIL is coming in! Maybe she can do a reading on you!?
> 
> *Manda* Almost halfway through the TWW!
> 
> *ajd* Your follies sound AMAZING!!!! Ahhh!! I am just thrilled for you! How amazing woudl it be if you got prego with twins! We need some twins on this thread :)
> 
> *Welcome EA* I have read your journal before, :hugs: you are such a strong woman! We are happy to have you a part of this group!! GL with your first IUI, how exciting!! Glad you had some good follies, all it takes is one!
> So what will your test date be so I can get you added to the front page?
> 
> *Breaking* PMA hun!! You got this!
> 
> *IGH* YAY for an u/s today!! WOOT WOOT! :dance: :happydance:
> 
> *Lei* You've been so darn quiet....You ok?
> 
> AFM, I called my OB's office this morning and left a message about the + hpts, and asked if they wanted me to go in for bloods, so we'll see. I would be surprised if they didn't send me for bloods. I'm super nervous!
> Posting pics from my test this morning in my journal shortly.
> 
> What else is going on ladies?! KC, Breaking, having the urge to test at all?

Oh yes tmrw is half way....it is going by soooooooo slow:(

If the doctor doesn't send you for blood work I would tell them u want too just because of your history and u want to know your levels:) iam so excited for you!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ugh I know how long it takes the TWW to go by. By 8DPO I'm SO OVER IT and ready to just know whether or not that cycle worked. Keeping my FX'd for you girlie!

Thanks - I would be really surprised if they didn't send me considering my history but I'm sure stranger things have happened. I'm excited too! Would be lying if I didn't admit to being nervous but I'm sure everyone is early on.


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks hoppin! We are so excited! Will post a pic after. We brought dd with us and she is so excited!

Welcome EA, so sorry to hear of your loss and I pray this cycle gives you a rainbow!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*IGH* Are you there now?! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## Ingodshand

Yes!! Sitting in the waiting room!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*IGH* I'm dying to hear!!

Heading out for labs, nurse said I won't get #'s back til tomorrow morning either way though. Two thumbs down! Don't they know how important this is?!?! :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

IGH - goodluck at your appt. so cute DD is joining you.

KC - testing yet?

Manda - woohoo..you're half way thru

Hoping - ugh..hate having to wait until the next day for results...that's ok it just means you can POAS again :haha:

AFM - i'm 8dpo and 10dptrigger today. nipples/boobs still sore....I was looking back at past cycles and I did have sore nipples/boobs in a previous cycles before and it was all when I was on clomid and/or estrace (for thin lining). I did have sore nipples during my chemical bfp but I was not on any meds and have no idea when they started/stopped bc I wasn't paying attention and only noticed after I got bfp.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww hopin at least your getting somewhere... but the wait is a killer.. 

Super excited to hear about the us IGH.. :)

welcome EA this group is amazing.. :)

AFM it is so hot here.. feels over 100 right now.. went swimming last night and will prob go again tonight.. was so nice.. 

Hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## Ingodshand

Baby is absolutely perfect! Measuring right on track to my 4/2/2014 due date! I am so happy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130827_104739.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Rojo - wow youre a papaya!!!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Not testing yet ladies....I have been so busy at work!!

Hope all you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

IGH - that's great news!! what a cute lil bean!

KC - i'm holding out too...think we have the same testing date!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Breaking Dawn said:


> IGH - that's great news!! what a cute lil bean!
> 
> KC - i'm holding out too...think we have the same testing date!



Hope we see two :bfp:!!!


----------



## lilrojo

YAY!!! IGH so so so happy for you :) what a beautiful baby.. :)

I know breaking.. its crazy how fast time is going.. 9 days and I will be down to double digits..


----------



## Allika

@IGH: woohoo your little bean looks great! 

It really seems like we left some worse months behind and things are looking up for all of us.
Lets keep it going! Many BFPs for all!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Beautiful little bean :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*IGH* Oh. My. Goodness. How adorable is your little bean?! Looks like a little baby already!!! Ahhh!! Can I go ahead and put your ACTUAL due date (rather than estimated) as 04/02/13 and we can start gender guesses?!?!?!

*Allika* I totally agree with you!!!! I feel like everyone is at a good place in the different plans we all have going on, and we're due for som BFP's. We've been through thick and thin together!

*Kins* Do you have an u/s on Thursday!? I really wanna put a due date up for you, so keep me posted whenever you're comfortable with that. :hugs: 

OH, everyone, YESTERDAY WAS KINS BDAY!!

SO *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY KINS!!! * :happydance::hugs::yipee::icecream::juggle::fool::cake:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* I'm def poas again :) I have 2 frer left so I might as well do it :) And the on top of that I have the rest of the IC's left soooooooooo I'll be testing for a while yet.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@Hopin4ABump

I'll be trying to hold out until Sept 10th, but will likely cave around Sept 7th!
IUI #1 in the books, now for the dreaded TWW


----------



## Ingodshand

Yes, please put my due date up. I am finally accepting that this baby will be in my arms soon. Let the guessing begin! 

I totally agree that the best months are ahead of us and those BFPs start rolling in!

Thanks for the congratulations everyone! Love you guys:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Great news on your scan igh :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kins - happy belated birthday hun!:flower:

Hopin - make sure you post the frer pics so we can see your beautiful progression!!

Allika - yes I agree with you - lets keep the positive vibes going and see some more bfps in here.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* I've been posting them in my journal so that I don't bombard this thread with pics! :)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I can't wait for tomorrow morning to hear my #'s.

Did I tell y'all that DS is off to first grade today?! He's getting so big. My sweet boy all grown up. Careful ladies, those babies you have (either were just born or in your bellies now or will be there soon) will be as tall as you before you know it!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin - I just popped in to your journal....yay for darker lines!!!!

awww how sweet...your DS is growing up :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

IGH wow that's a great scan! Actually looks like a baby lol. Most don't look like a baby yet at 8 weeks so that's really fun!


----------



## Ingodshand

Jenna_KA said:


> IGH wow that's a great scan! Actually looks like a baby lol. Most don't look like a baby yet at 8 weeks so that's really fun!

I know! I think you can even see the eye socks even though they look a little alien like and seems like it is staring right at us! 

Hopin- Wow, cannot believe your baby is starting 1st grade! I know that is only a few years away for me and my DD, but it will be right around the corner!


----------



## Allika

So yesterday at day 8 of stims, my estradiol came back at 1,600 and they wanted to see me again today for bloods and stop the bravelle and only Menopur.
Lead follicles were 16mm the rest was between 11-15

Today my level was at 1,700 so I am back on Bravelle and Menopur! I guess thats what they wanted so I am not complaining but it seems strange that my value only went up by 100...sucked that they didn't do an US but I have that tomorrow! Please let tomorrow be trigger day, I am ready!!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sounds like your so close Allika - goodluck at your US tmrw!!

hope you can trigger soon!


----------



## Jenna_KA

IGH when I was 9 weeks with Draven you could see his little (or rather large) eye sockets too. 


Sheesh I'm so crabby today! I don't know what my deal is :growlmad: I took a nap and very obviously from the get-go was not on the right side of the bed. I fought with OH on our way to look at a house, pouted the whole ride home, and still can't shake it. He tried to cheer me up by taking me to the pawn shop to buy a movie and to the dollar tree to buy pregnancy tests :haha: but I'm still a grump. I think I just need a time out.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0157.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ingodshand

So crazy what can be seen this early! Amazing! Sorry you area having a crappy day maybe you just need a good funny movie to cheer you up?


----------



## smileydoc

Hey Ladies,

It's been a while since I updated you, guess I take a break thinking about all this while AF is visiting! Had a Dr appointment a couple fridays ago and she said that my cycle was VERY regular and she felt I should have no problem getting pregnant. She told me to give it 2 more months and if there isn't a bump I will head straight in for blood work! It's only been 4 months and since I'm not over 35 I completely understand waiting and seeing! So that's where I'm at!!

I have a question - I have been using the Clear Blue Ovulation Tests that show you a blinking smiley face with your peak fertile days (usually 1-4 prior to ovulation) and a solid smiley face with ovulation! Last month a solid smiley face on day 13....whoohoo. This month blinking smiley face days 12-17....so 6 days!! Any ideas?!?! I haven't been temping and my doc even told me to not bother!! 

Congrats to all the BFP!!!!!! So happy for everyone! Hopin....WHOOOHOOOO!!!!!! Thank you for all the support, so thankful we have each other!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

IGH funny you say that, I just finished watching Jumanji :) OH cooked me dinner and is taking care of Draven while I relax in bed. God bless him. I know I'll feel better after a good nights rest so just laying low until its late enough to fall asleep. So when is your next scan?

Smiley I'm not a huge fan of OPKs I feel like they just confuse the whole thing. I used them for 2 cycles and got like 4 days of positives. I highly recommend just temping. It's so informing (informative..? Not sure what the correct word would be to use there lol!!)


----------



## Ingodshand

Jenna_KA said:


> IGH funny you say that, I just finished watching Jumanji :) OH cooked me dinner and is taking care of Draven while I relax in bed. God bless him. I know I'll feel better after a good nights rest so just laying low until its late enough to fall asleep. So when is your next scan?
> 
> Smiley I'm not a huge fan of OPKs I feel like they just confuse the whole thing. I used them for 2 cycles and got like 4 days of positives. I highly recommend just temping. It's so informing (informative..? Not sure what the correct word would be to use there lol!!)

Perfect! A break always does me good! My next apt is sept 24th but we do not get another scan until 20 weeks. That is so far away!


----------



## Ingodshand

Jenna_KA said:


> IGH funny you say that, I just finished watching Jumanji :) OH cooked me dinner and is taking care of Draven while I relax in bed. God bless him. I know I'll feel better after a good nights rest so just laying low until its late enough to fall asleep. So when is your next scan?
> 
> Smiley I'm not a huge fan of OPKs I feel like they just confuse the whole thing. I used them for 2 cycles and got like 4 days of positives. I highly recommend just temping. It's so informing (informative..? Not sure what the correct word would be to use there lol!!)

Perfect! A break always does me good! My next apt is sept 24th but we do not get another scan until 20 weeks. That is so far away!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Please don't tell me you're going to stay team yellow! We already have 2 girls making us wait ;)


----------



## Ingodshand

Was considering it, but my dh really wants to find out so we will! Honestly I could not hold out either!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* When is your u/s? I'm on the edge of my seat here!!!! Ahhh!!

*Smiley* I think temping and charting is the best thing I ever did for my cycle! I learned sooooo much about my cycles and really helped me learn how to listen to my body. I understand why your doc said not to bother, because your cycles seem so normal, but I'd still do it anyway if I were you. That's just my opinoin though :) Glad you got good news at the doc! I do NOT endorse the digi opk's, because I regularly got false positives. Honestly I liked the IC's better. Which is usually not the way it goes LOL! GL to you this cycle :flower:

*Jenna* Your DH is so sweet :) Sounds like you two really have a good thing. He knows exactly what to do when you're in a foul mood - instead of getting angry with you he does things to help you snap out of it. Very cool.
How's Toni the squirrel?!

*Breaking, KC* I'm soooooo proud of you for not testing, but I'm also kinda ready to line spot! How are you ladies feeling?

AFM, just waiting on that phone call from the doc to let me know what my levels were yesterday! FX'd for good news!! Pics of today's test will be in my journal shortly.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Manda* What about you?! Have you had the poas-itch?


----------



## MandaC

Haha I was thinking about POAS this morning to see if my trigger is gone. I just had day 21 bloods taken this morning. 

Have u heard from the dr yet? Mind you I haven't read and caught myself up yet this morning either:) so sorry if u have posted it already.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

No ma'am just sitting and waiting....


----------



## MandaC

Aww soon:)


----------



## Allika

Going in 1h. I really have to keep myself from screaming "take them out, just take them all out right now!" I am so bloated and just ready! Hoping the 16mm ones are over 18mm and they let me trigger tonight! Please please please!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Got my Fx for you Allika...hoping it's time!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika I am keeping everything crossed for you! Hope you find some relief today and they are ready for you to trigger!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*KC, Lune* Your temps are looking so great!!!!!


----------



## Allika

Ugh lead follicles are over 18mm but the nurse said that the Dr will most likely make me go one more day! Ugh I know he knows best but I am so ready!!!! Then again what difference does one day make....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe man Allika I'm so sorry, I know you're super uncomfortable. Just know that it'll all be over in 24 hours and it's just the tip of the mountain! Then you get to go downhill instead of uphill! It will SO be worth it in the end!!!! :hugs:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hopin4ABump said:


> *KC, Lune* Your temps are looking so great!!!!!

Yea, trying not to get my hopes up...it did this last month too. Still no symptoms so I am still waiting on Saturday to test!

Have you heard about youe beta yet????


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hang in there Allika...you're almost there!!

Hopin...any news? can't wait to hear betas.

Ajd...how you doing?!

AFM... i am 9dpo today and 11dp trigger. Boobs still tender and heavy looking. Nipples still sore. 

Should the trigger be gone now? I should have tested ir out!! I feel like it's still there and hence the plumpy boobage :rofl:

Once it's gone boobs will deflate...lol

Manda...how are you!?


----------



## ajd36

Breakin: I never thought about the trigger causing sore boobs, always thought it was from the progesterone every cycle as it mocks your body's natural signs... I'm thinking those sore boobs are a great sign! TEST

Allika: can't wait to hear about the next step for you, it's coming right up girl, just a little bit longer!

Hopin: dying over here to hear those betas.... those lines show a promising high number!! Just remember you're still really early and it could still read low.


----------



## ajd36

AFM: waiting on my U/S tomorrow to see how those follies are growing :D My temp has stayed low so far so I'm not Oing super early yet!! Everything is right on mark :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* I'm soooo dying for you to poas!!! I had sore bb's too!

*Ajd* I just KNOW that your follies are growing beautifully. :flower: Can't wait to hear just how good though!

*KC* I know what you mean. But hey, last month when I was temping, My temp dropped from 7DPO-when AF showed so I still think your temp rising is a good sign!

Sorry ladies, no numbers yet. Trust me I'm DYING to know and you will be updated pretty much the moment I am :haha:. If I don't hear anything by 2pm today I'm calling. This girl is NOT waiting until tomorrow for those numbers!!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Hi all- new to the board here but have been reading for over a month. You girls seem like such a fantastic super close bunch! Just what I was looking for. I've been keeping this TTC quiet from family and just my DH and 2 very close friends know what I am going through. 

A little about me...My DH and I have always wanted to have a child together. He has had a vasectomy for about 10 years now (previous marriage). I have no issues with my fertility and we decided to go the sperm donor route since reversal was not really an option- too many complications. The donor picking was an interesting and eye opening experience for sure. It is like picking from a catalogue!

I am CD 24 and had my IUI on CD 15. I had Femara for 5 days and then Bravelle injections for 3 days and then the Ovidrel injection CD 13- so 36 hours before IUI. I had one good size follicle on my left side that they were happy with. They didn't mention what size and numbers the other were but the one they liked was in the 20mm range pre Ovidrel shot. The donor sperm we used had 20million count so that's not bad. I am now on the progesterone suppositories 2 times a day starting right after I had my IUI.

I noticed cramping from the Bravelle injections and ovidrel but it seems to be subsiding.

This 2 week wait is extra long because the nurse told me to wait 18 days. I found myself quite emotional the day after the procedure. I had some cravings for oreo cookies last night- weird. And I have been feeling a bit more hungry- more than normal the last 2 days.

Back in for the blood test on September 5th. So close yet so far. 

I'm about to go to the G store and get some preggo tests..I for sure have the itch reading the past 20 pages of this board!! I am 10 dpiui and 12 days post trigger. It should be out of my system by now right? Should I take the test right after I buy it or wait for tomorrow morning?? gahhhhh the decisions!

Again- all you pretty ladies sound so amazing and supporting!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome *Hockey* :flower: So are you a hockey fan?! I am too :)

I don't know much about IUI and when to test after your trigger is out but I'm pretty such it shoudl totally be out by 12 DPIUI....but that's just my general idea. There are lots of ladies on here who have had IUI's and would be able to give you more insight :) But I will say I would wait and test with fmu.

Best of luck to you in your journey, and thanks for joining us! This group of ladies is wonderful to have.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies I finally caved and called the nurse - of course she didn't answer - so I left her a message telling her I am expecting #'s today!!


----------



## hockeypucks

I just bought a couple hpt. I will try first thing in the morning. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...progesterone has never caused me to have tender boobs and sore nipples. even the nurse mentioned the day after trigger that boons can be tender. 

I have experienced this before 8 months ago and when my sore boobs/nipples disappeared AF was on the way. It was clomid + estrace cycle. 

Goodluck Ajd tomorrow, I'm sure those follies are growing strong!

Hopin...did you have them the entire tww?

Hockey...welcome to the group!? I know how you feel I'm just a couple days behind you.


----------



## Kins

Welcome Hockey! I think by tomorrow for sure the trigger would be out of your system. 


Hopin thanks for the birthday wishes :) I do go tomorrow morning for u/s and more bloodwork.


I am loving the vibe on this board lately.....cant wait to see more BFPs rolling in


----------



## hockeypucks

*Hopin:* I am a hockey fan yes :) Go Wings Go! I also play as well

*Breaking*- are you going to test early at all?? 

I am thinking that I may wait until Friday to test instead of tomorrow- just to be sure. I bought 4 HPT so I might do Friday then Monday Tuesday Wednesday and bloodwork on Thursday.


----------



## Allika

Where is the number???? I want it now!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I know, I'm feeling really irritated with my doctor's office. She told me "First thing tomorrow morning" and it's freaking 1:45 right now. AND I called and left a message at 12:30.


----------



## Jenna_KA

IGH: Thank God!!! I don't think I could stand another team yellow :haha: How do you feel? What are your symptoms now? Any morning sickness?

Hopin: OH really is great he knows exactly how to cheer me up. He let me sleep in today (for the first time in WEEKS!) and is going to look at a fixer upper house with Draven while I have my coffee. Toni, I'm not too sure how she's doing :( Haven't had a call back from them. I'd have to call and bother them again by asking but I'm afraid they'll tell me they had to put her down which would be my guess. If she recovers I'll know. If we hear nothing we'll just assume the worst. Either way I'm glad I rescued her so she didn't have to suffer and die alone you know? So how do YOU feel? Any new symptoms? I would call that nurse again!!

Allika: Hang in there doll :hugs: You're almost there!! You can do this!

Breaking: Go take a test right now and see!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* So glad you got to sleep in!! That always helps for sure. Rest is sometimes all we need.
You're so right about Toni! You did the right thing for sure. Was just wondering about her.

I am def completely EXHAUSTED....so tired... and have had a pretty serious back ache all day. SO I guess I don't really need #'s....I know I'm pregnant :)

I'm calling back if I don't hear within the hour. Super irritating.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hockeypucks said:


> I just bought a couple hpt. I will try first thing in the morning. :)

Hi, I had to run to an errand when I was posting before.

I am 9dpo and 11dp trigger. I did not test my trigger out so I don't know if it's still there or all gone. Everything I've read online says that the trigger I took - ovidrel 250mcg - is approx 6500iu and takes 7daya based on 28 hour half life. This is roughly based on the fact that 10000 take 12-14 days to leave your body. 

Whcih trigger did you take?


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed you get your numbers soon.. I would be super frustrated..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hockeypucks said:


> *Hopin:* I am a hockey fan yes :) Go Wings Go! I also play as well
> 
> *Breaking*- are you going to test early at all??
> 
> I am thinking that I may wait until Friday to test instead of tomorrow- just to be sure. I bought 4 HPT so I might do Friday then Monday Tuesday Wednesday and bloodwork on Thursday.

How many dpo are you today? You probably already mentioned it sorry but I'm on my phone.

I've got bloodwork on Sat at 12dpo. So I think I will test that day since I never tested the trigger out. If I don't hold out maybe tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> I know, I'm feeling really irritated with my doctor's office. She told me "First thing tomorrow morning" and it's freaking 1:45 right now. AND I called and left a message at 12:30.

How frustrating!!!?


----------



## hockeypucks

*Breaking* I'm 10 dpiui right now- day 25 of my cycle.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hockey - oh wow...you literally are just a few days ahead of me.

I think if you're 12dp trigger you could test any day. And continue to test to make sure lines are getting darker. 

Have you had any symptoms in the tww.?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG guys I'm getting so angry. So I called again, and asked them to page the nurse. That's when I found out she's not in today. The receptionist said the lady covering for her is checking her voicemails but is backed up because she's working with more than one doctor. So I asked if she was definitely going to call me back today and she said "she should, yes"

So then I just said screw it I'm giong to call the lab, so I called them to see if they would give me my #'s. They said they faxed the info to my OB last night and they cannot disclose the results to me I'll have to wait for my OB to call.

I am serious y'all if I don't get a call back by 4:00 I am going to call and demand that they page my doctor (NOT the nurse) and I'm speaking with someone or so help me I will be showing up there in person!!!!!

::::BREATHE:::::......


----------



## hockeypucks

Breaking- the last few nights I haven't been sleeping the best. Tossing and turning quite a bit. I've noticed I've been more hungry the past 2-3 days and last night had cravings for Oreo cookies. Weird. No tenderness in the boobs or anything like that. The odd tightness in my abdominal region. This is my first iui so I may be reading too much into what I'm feeling. And I'm super anxious to test but feel like I'm getting my hopes up too much based on such a low success rate of the iui. But then I read a bunch of posts on here and get super excited!!

Hopin- I hope you get that phone call soon!!!!


----------



## Allika

I am sorry Hopin! That really sucks! At the end of the day though the # is not what matters but more so the progression and we have witnessed a beautiful progression based on your FRER comparisons over the last days!

No trigger for me today, they want me to go another day! Booohooo :(

But Dr knows what he is doing so I am only whining to myself and you guys for one post!


----------



## Ingodshand

Jenna- I have been feeling okay. It really is a day by day thing. I feel great in the mornings but by mid afternoon I am pretty much done. I get a really bad headache and feel pretty nauseous. I have not actually gotten sick, but was close a few times. It is so weird b/c I had none of this with my DD. 

Hopin- I am so sorry you are going through all of this mess. Call the doctor!!

Alika- I know it is frustrating but just remember that hopefully the longer you wait the more mature eggs you will have. I am pretty sure that my doc had me trigger too early and that is why I only got 4 mature eggs. It will be over before you know it and then you will be in the longest TWW of your life!!!

Breaking- TEST!!!

Welcome Hockey!!! Good luck


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You're right, I guess I am being kind of bratty. Was just really wanting to know that # today is all.

Breaking I see you're getting all of this peer pressure to test so I'm going to say this....


*TEST!*


:rofl:


----------



## Allika

Did I hear longest tww ever? Oh nooooo I was thinking like 5dp5dt is when I will start lol!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Allika I can't wait to see all the tests!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...omg! Agghhhh!!! 

Hockey - i have also had some tossing and turning the past couple nights but I also have an annoying cough..so it could be that too. 
My boobs and nipples have been sore since trigger but not noticeable until 1-2dpiui. 

I know how you feel of not trying to get your hopes up. This is IUI#5 for me, but the first on injectable only (gonal f) and first with ovidrel. 

So despite my 'symptoms ' it could be bc of the new drugs to my system. 

Fun fun..lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> You're right, I guess I am being kind of bratty. Was just really wanting to know that # today is all.
> 
> Breaking I see you're getting all of this peer pressure to test so I'm going to say this....
> 
> 
> *TEST!*
> 
> 
> :rofl:

It's ok to be bratty from time to time! 

I have no tests at home...except opks...I'm also at work and there's lot of tests in the shop downstairs waiting for me....
:rofl:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

These symptoms sound great to me!!! FX'd ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Allika said:


> Did I hear longest tww ever? Oh nooooo I was thinking like 5dp5dt is when I will start lol!!!!

Sorry! I know my TWW after IVF was the longest of my life! But I did have a 3 day transfer so at least you can knock 3 days off!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies...i am leaving work in 20min.

The question is...to buy hpts or not? :haha:


----------



## Kins

Happy 9weeks IGH


----------



## hockeypucks

Breaking- Do it!!!! We can test together!!!!! Puhhhhhleaseeeee?!?!?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hehe YAY Breaking do it!!!!!!!!!!!

Hockey you fit in beautifully with us poas-addicts :haha:


----------



## ajd36

I'm guilty too!! I POAS this morning to see my OPK and threw in a HPT just to see what the LH levels might do to it.....both came up stark white :( This really confuses me as the Menopur I have used the last 7 nights has LH in it and my body should be making some on it's own right around now. I am wondering if it's just an old test, the container does say to only use the month it was opened and this one was opened about 3wks ago so it should be fine. I'll test again later.

I do have a new O sign though that I don't usually have... I finally have experienced/noticed some egg-white discharge action going on down there. Maybe those injections are helping my body better prepare for the big O this cycle :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin I would do the samething!! "You better page my doctor to give me my results NOW or you will be having a baaad day!!" :rofl:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hockey..and Hopin...

So sorry ladies....something cme up at work and had to stay a bit longer.....next thing i know I'm rushing out of there not even thinking about the hpts!,


----------



## hockeypucks

That's okay Breaking. Not sure where you live but where I live we have 24 hour pharmacies!! LOL. There's always tomorrow!

I'm thinking instead of waiting until Friday I will try it tomorrow and then the next one maybe Sunday or Monday. Thoughts???

I know I'm impatient!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Things happen for a reason :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

But yes, test TOMORROW. Hockey :)


----------



## ajd36

I don't know what to do this cycle... I'm pretty sure I wanna test out the trigger.... but then I might stop and wait for my test date....we will see :)

But you girls....START TESTING!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ajd come on, we both know you're going to test out the trigger :haha: ;)


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone:) so busy at work today and Iam just catching up now. 

@Hopin...so sorry u didn't hear your numbers yet. I was so looking forward to them. Your symptoms sound good today tho. 

@Breaking...Iam feeling good today. I have been a little more hungry today kinda unusal for me. Lol I have pretty thrusty too. I am really hoping this is my month.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hockey....yes we do have pharmacies open late too . LOL

Let me know if you test tomorrow.

I'm so terrified of seeing a bfn that I rather live in ignorance.

Manda...I hope it's your month too!,


----------



## Kins

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hockey....yes we do have pharmacies open late too . LOL
> 
> Let me know if you test tomorrow.
> 
> I'm so terrified of seeing a bfn that I rather live in ignorance.
> 
> Manda...I hope it's your month too!,

Breakn that's exactly how I felt


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kins said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hockey....yes we do have pharmacies open late too . LOL
> 
> Let me know if you test tomorrow.
> 
> I'm so terrified of seeing a bfn that I rather live in ignorance.
> 
> Manda...I hope it's your month too!,
> 
> Breakn that's exactly how I feltClick to expand...

:hugs: 

I feel like just stopping time...so i dont have to go yo bloods on Sat.


----------



## shuggababies

Good News Ladies!! So I went to my appointment yesterday with my Doctor and its was awesome to hear the results I have 2 follicles on the left measuring 22.5 and two on the right measuring 18 and 20 so its working very well. I had a trigger shot of Ovidrel yesterday at the appointment and we BD last night and will tonight so excited hopefully I get my BFP!!!!! Maybe even multiples!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats shugga!!

That's fantastic news great follies!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* WOot woot follie check today right?!?! Can't wait to hear how much they've grown!! 

*Allika* Sweet relief today?!?!

*shugga* Congrats on the follies! FX'd for you.

*Breaking* :hugs: I'm so sorry hun that TTC has made you dread finding out if you've got your bfp or not. The struggles we go through really mess with our emotions and take away from an otherwise positive experience. I don't blame you at all for not wanting to test. How are you feeling?

*KC, hockey* Have either of you caved?

*Kins* Let us know how your appointment goes today!! I'm still waiting for you to give me the green light to put your due date on the front page :flower: Hope you can embrace this pregnancy and know that it WILL stick and this IS your forever baby! :hugs:

AFM, Going today for 2nd bloods but doubt I will get any results until tomorrow, which is ok :) Posting pic of today's test in my journal next.

What does everyone else have going on?!! Anything new? I'm ready to close August out with some BFPs!!!!!!!


----------



## shuggababies

Breaking Dawn said:


> Congrats shugga!!
> 
> That's fantastic news great follies!


Thanks Im so happy about it all:laugh2:


----------



## shuggababies

Hopin4ABump said:


> *ajd* WOot woot follie check today right?!?! Can't wait to hear how much they've grown!!
> 
> *Allika* Sweet relief today?!?!
> 
> *shugga* Congrats on the follies! FX'd for you.
> 
> *Breaking* :hugs: I'm so sorry hun that TTC has made you dread finding out if you've got your bfp or not. The struggles we go through really mess with our emotions and take away from an otherwise positive experience. I don't blame you at all for not wanting to test. How are you feeling?
> 
> *KC, hockey* Have either of you caved?
> 
> *Kins* Let us know how your appointment goes today!! I'm still waiting for you to give me the green light to put your due date on the front page :flower: Hope you can embrace this pregnancy and know that it WILL stick and this IS your forever baby! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, Going today for 2nd bloods but doubt I will get any results until tomorrow, which is ok :) Posting pic of today's test in my journal next.
> 
> What does everyone else have going on?!! Anything new? I'm ready to close August out with some BFPs!!!!!!!



Thanks Hopin4ABump Im so happy I found a medicine that works for me now I need my BFP!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Well I caved and peed on the stick earlier this morning. BFN. Damn. it's still early though right??? I might try again on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

hockey, sorry for the bfn - but you're not out unless the :witch: shows!!! Are you temping?


----------



## hockeypucks

No I'm not temping. Don't know the first thing about it! If I go through this again I might try it.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Let's hope you don't :) :flower:


----------



## Allika

Just got back from the Doc. Follies are between 17-22mm...they will let me know this afternoon if I can trigger but the nurse gave me a 85% that today is trigger day. She even gave me a cup for DHs contribution!


Woooohoooooooooo! 2 more days!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika!!!! :yipee: :dance: :happydance: Woooooooooooooohoooooooooo is right!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

When are you going to start testing?? I don't have a test date for you yet.


----------



## hockeypucks

Thanks Hopin- I'm still a week away from my blood test date so I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## Allika

Hahaha put me on as soon as possible... I haven't tested in forever. I guess we will start (officially lol) 5dp5dt so that is not this coming Monday but the one after! 

But lets not jinx it and wait on the quality report first! 

My next dates are: Egg Retrieval on Sat, fertilization report on Sunday, progress report some time early next week, transfer on Thursday!


----------



## Ingodshand

Allika said:


> Hahaha put me on as soon as possible... I haven't tested in forever. I guess we will start (officially lol) 5dp5dt so that is not this coming Monday but the one after!
> 
> But lets not jinx it and wait on the quality report first!
> 
> My next dates are: Egg Retrieval on Sat, fertilization report on Sunday, progress report some time early next week, transfer on Thursday!

How exciting Alika! I hope today is your day:happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

hockeypucks said:


> Thanks Hopin- I'm still a week away from my blood test date so I'm trying to stay positive.

I am sure it is just too early! Did you look at it for the entire test period? You might have a really faint line this early


----------



## hockeypucks

I will pay closer attention the next time I do it and will use the first response one next. This morning I used a kind of no name brand.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika. Yay so excited for you. Hope the nurse was right and you can trigger tonight!!!

Hopin..i know this should be exciting but I'm so nervous of a bfn. Today boobs still tender and nipples still sore. Last night when I was changing for bed DH said look at those girls! Bc they are fuller looking. (I'm a small B so slightest change and they will look bigger)

Is the boob/nipple symptoms still possibly the ovidrel trigger!?

Any thoughts?

I'm 10dpo and 12dp trigger.


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: Test! Trigger is out by now for sure!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> @Breaking: Test! Trigger is out by now for sure!!!!!

I'm scared.. to the point where it's funny now LOL.

Someone buy me an hpt and force me to pee on it. It's like I have the opposite of poas addiction. 

LOL


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hockeypucks said:


> Thanks Hopin- I'm still a week away from my blood test date so I'm trying to stay positive.

How come your blood test is so far?

Mine is sat 12dpo.


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning All:)

*Shugga...*Awesome news, sounds really good with all those follies!!

*Hockey...*Sorry about the bfn, hopefully sat or sun brings you your BFP!!

*Allika...*finally!!! crossing my fingers you get to trigger today:)

*Breaking....*I would say your trigger is gone and those are actually true symptoms. I would test!!. lol

*AFM...*I am 8dpo and 10dpt and I poas this morning and it was stark white which means my trigger is gone!!! YAY so hopefully the next time I test I get my BFP. I am starting to feel as if it didn't work this month tho. I was actually feeling really good about everything this month. I dunno KYFX'd for me:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...thanks for the vote of confidence! 

I am KMFX for you...yay to the trigger being out. When will you test again?!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...thanks for the vote of confidence!
> 
> I am KMFX for you...yay to the trigger being out. When will you test again?!

Thank you:)

I dunno I am scared to test again just like you:( Today was easy cause I knew it would be negative and if it were positive then it would be the trigger. I don't want to see another BFN that's forsure. I may just wait until wed when I go in for bloods. 

Are you going to test before Sat??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Manda...thanks for the vote of confidence!
> 
> I am KMFX for you...yay to the trigger being out. When will you test again?!
> 
> Thank you:)
> 
> I dunno I am scared to test again just like you:( Today was easy cause I knew it would be negative and if it were positive then it would be the trigger. I don't want to see another BFN that's forsure. I may just wait until wed when I go in for bloods.
> 
> Are you going to test before Sat??Click to expand...

Yes i will test before Sat for sure, latest sat morning. Only bc i hate hearing my results on the dreaded phone call from the nurse. "Unfortunately...."


----------



## hockeypucks

I hope you both get BFP!!!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Me too....:(

I do really think you are going to get your BFP. Your symptoms do sound promising.


----------



## Ingodshand

Breakin- I was so scared to test when I got my bfp and even did not want to see it due to my two previous losses. But I can tell you that I did have sore boobs with the ovidrel but never sore nipples. However, my nipples have been killing me since I have been pregnant! My other really early symptoms was sheer exhaustion in the afternoons!

Good luck!!


----------



## MandaC

Soooo I just looked back at my test I took this morning. I did it at 7:30 this morning and it is not 11:30. I can see the faintest of all faintest lines. lol I am confused now, I guess it could still be my trigger but now I am wondering and getting my hopes up. I don't think it would be an evap. line cause I have never had an evap line on these Dollarama tests. I now they do generally take longer to show a true answer. 

Am I just grasping at straws....I will take a picture:) Heehee


----------



## MandaC

Here it is....you can definitely see something on the actual test. The pictures are not as clear tho. 

Now I am going to have to buy more and compare each day...lol
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 13









photo 2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Breaking Dawn

IGH - it's so strange to deal with all these mixed feelings isn't it. I'm praying these sore nipples are a good sign.

Manda...i see a faint faint line...its either the last bit of your trigger or the start of your bfp :dance:


----------



## LDizzy30

Manda-It looks like there is a very faint line to me as well. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## MandaC

oh my!!! my fingers are crossed. I will have to buy some more tests now..lol

Thanks guys:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I see that faint line!! Buy some more and test in the AM! :dance:


----------



## Kins

hockeypucks said:


> Well I caved and peed on the stick earlier this morning. BFN. Damn. it's still early though right??? I might try again on Saturday or Sunday.

Yes Hockey STILL EARlY. I poas at 11dpo 13pt and it was neg but i Had been prego just a very low beta


----------



## Kins

Breaking Dawn said:


> Yes i will test before Sat for sure, latest sat morning. Only bc i hate hearing my results on the dreaded phone call from the nurse. "Unfortunately...."

Haha breaking i know that call all to well "unfortunately the pregnancy test was negative so the doctor wants you to..." So i always prepared myself by POAS before hand


----------



## hockeypucks

Kins- at what day post trigger or post o did you test positive for BFP?


----------



## Ingodshand

Yay Manda! I see it too!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kins said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Yes i will test before Sat for sure, latest sat morning. Only bc i hate hearing my results on the dreaded phone call from the nurse. "Unfortunately...."
> 
> Haha breaking i know that call all to well "unfortunately the pregnancy test was negative so the doctor wants you to..." So i always prepared myself by POAS before handClick to expand...

Ugh...i hate that call. You said it exactly word for word...I usually tune her out as soon as I hear the first word and then just want to hang up. But obviously wait for her to finish.


----------



## Kins

hockeypucks said:


> Kins- at what day post trigger or post o did you test positive for BFP?

My first bfp I poas at 11dpo13dpt but it was a bfn I went in on 14dpo for bloodwork at it was actually positive at 39.4 but since it was so low it hadnt shown on the home test.

This time around I was too scared and waited till 14dpo16dpt and poas in the morning before my appt and it was positive and my beta was 246


unfortunately for us women everyone's beta are all different and show up on the home test all different times. Thats why we are all poas-aholics...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

That's exactly how the phone call starts when they call to tell you that your #'s are dropping instead of doubling. Gross!

I do feel bad for the nurses though, I'm sure they hate those phone calls.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Manda I see it!


----------



## hockeypucks

Kins said:


> hockeypucks said:
> 
> 
> Kins- at what day post trigger or post o did you test positive for BFP?
> 
> My first bfp I poas at 11dpo13dpt but it was a bfn I went in on 14dpo for bloodwork at it was actually positive at 39.4 but since it was so low it hadnt shown on the home test.
> 
> This time around I was too scared and waited till 14dpo16dpt and poas in the morning before my appt and it was positive and my beta was 246
> 
> 
> unfortunately for us women everyone's beta are all different and show up on the home test all different times. Thats why we are all poas-aholics...Click to expand...

Whew! Okay that makes me feel better. I still have hope! Today was only 11 dpiui.


----------



## MandaC

I can feel my hopes raising, I hope its not all for nothing:(

Breaking TEST TEST TEST!!!


----------



## lilrojo

I see that line too.. fxed its the start of your bfp :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I just got an award at work for "Involvement & Excellence" and got a bonus check with it. Score!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda..you are tempting me sooo much!!

POAS pressure :rofl:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hopin4abump said:


> i just got an award at work for "involvement & excellence" and got a bonus check with it. Score!

awesome!!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> I just got an award at work for "Involvement & Excellence" and got a bonus check with it. Score!

That's awesome!!!! Good Job Hopin:thumbup:


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda..you are tempting me sooo much!!
> 
> POAS pressure :rofl:

:brat: then TEST:)

I just snuk out of work to buy more tests...lol:)


----------



## ajd36

Quick update, heading out to work

Lining: 9.2mm :)
Right: 16.8 and 15.6mm
Left: 16 and 18.6mm :)
And a whole bunch of smaller ones

We are happy with those numbers, will still grow up by 2mm more.
I am doing the trigger tonight and IUI's Friday and Sat

Can I test yet?? Lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ajd! Yay!!! No testing yet :haha: Silly girl :)


----------



## MandaC

Ajd, that sounds great!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Hey Hopin- My due date has been moved up to January 16,2013 due to my Dr. only doing C-Sections on Thursdays and it would be a big ordeal if I was in actual labor while doing a c-section...which is just as well seeing as we'll get to meet her earlier AND she will not be born on my Ex-husbands birthday! lol =)


----------



## LDizzy30

ADJ- Everything is looking great for you this month!!! 

BTW- has anyone heard from Type A in a while?


----------



## LDizzy30

IGH-I am putting my vote in for a Girl


----------



## Ingodshand

LDizzy- Love the babies name!!!

Hoppin-Congrats on your reward! You are having a great week!

Adj- Yay, everything sounds perfect!


----------



## ajd36

Quick update, heading out to work

Lining: 9.2mm :)
Right: 16.8 and 15.6mm
Left: 16 and 18.6mm :)
And a whole bunch of smaller ones

We are happy with those numbers, will still grow up by 2mm more.
I am doing the trigger tonight and IUI's Friday and Sat

Can I test yet?? Lol


----------



## Kins

Happy 30weeks Luna!


AFM- I was 7 weeks yesterday. Today had u/s and blood work. Dr said everything is measuring good. Thank God. When I was in the waiting room I starting literally having a panic attack because of my nerves...i wish I could just accept that things are going well. Its just so hard to relax. Photo of u/s in my journal

My progesterone today was >40 the tech who called me said this is a good number but they want me to continue my crinone suppositories. She said they no longer test beta once they see the heartbeat (last week)- so I dont have that number.

Next appt is Sept 9th they will recheck progesterone to be sure it is still up and do an u/s 

The doctor also said I should start thinking about calling my OB to schedule my first appt with them.


----------



## Kins

AJ- everything looks great :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins said:


> Happy 30weeks Luna!
> 
> 
> AFM- I was 7 weeks yesterday. Today had u/s and blood work. Dr said everything is measuring good. Thank God. When I was in the waiting room I starting literally having a panic attack because of my nerves...i wish I could just accept that things are going well. Its just so hard to relax. Photo of u/s in my journal
> 
> My progesterone today was >40 the tech who called me said this is a good number but they want me to continue my crinone suppositories. She said they no longer test beta once they see the heartbeat (last week)- so I dont have that number.
> 
> Next appt is Sept 9th they will recheck progesterone to be sure it is still up and do an u/s
> 
> The doctor also said I should start thinking about calling my OB to schedule my first appt with them.


Yay, what a cute little bean!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...follies are doin great...and you can poa-OPK. lolll

Ldizzy...great news hun!


Kins...aww what a cute pic.

Manda...i think going to hold out one more day!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Holy bananas I've been trying to keep up & stalk but I'm so out of the loop!

Hopin congrats Hun! :happydance: 

So much has been going on with me & its insane. I'm going to try & continue stalking my wonderful ladies but just wanted to let y'all know that I'll probably stop trying until summer of next year :( I'm going to try & focus back on me & getting healthy again. Stress is taking the best of me & I don't like it. 

I'm still routing everyone on ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* So you're testing tomorrow fmu?!

*Manda* Are you testing again fmu!?

AHhhh so excited over here!!!

*LDizzy* LOL @ her not being born on ex-hubby's bday, I guess that's good right! WIll update your date on the first page. Are you defo having a C-section? I couldn't remember.

Also, you snuck that name right in on us! Love it, so cute!! Do you plan to have a nickname for her? Addie or anything?

*Luna* Woot woot 30 weeks!!!!!!! Goodness this preganncy is flying by~ at least for me LOL but I'm sure at times it seems slow to you.

AFM well my phone hasn't rang yet but wasn't expecting it to until tomorrow anyhow so oh well!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lei* Thanks -

Glad you checked in :) Get yourself healthy girl we'll be here waiting for you whenever you pop in :)


----------



## Allika

@adj yay we can test around the same day! And my lining is exactly what yours is!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

I have been extremely and constantly hungry the past 2-3 days. Is it too early for that?

Brutal honesty accepted!!!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> I have been extremely and constantly hungry the past 2-3 days. Is it too early for that?
> 
> Brutal honesty accepted!!!

I was very hungry early on when I was prego with my second. 

AFM: Hopin...yes I will test again tomorrow FMU. Did you hear back from your drs office??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda yay!!!

And no, nothin! Boo!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ughhh we looked at a house today and I want it so bad! It's so effing cute! It has the old style that I love and lots of storage space. Even an extra room for baby #2 whenever the time is right! It just has SO much character! Anyone want to see? ;)
Oh I hope this works out....


----------



## hockeypucks

Yes I want to see!


----------



## Jenna_KA

https://www.johnlscott.com/includex/popups/phototour.aspx?ListingID=301749009

It's so cute! It has original old hard wood flooring with a little creak that I just love. Could use a little finish on it but that's no biggie. The house just has its own personality! And 2 apple trees in the front yard. Trying not to get my hopes up, we're just getting started. But it's just perfect for us.


----------



## Allika

@Jenna: this is a gorgeous house! Are you putting in an offer? ;)

AFM: triggering tonight with retrieval Saturday! Woot woot!


----------



## anmlz86

Hopin- congrats on the lines lady!! FX'd that you'll have awesome numbers!

Allika- you'll feel a ton of relief the day after trigger! Good luck!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, there was some water in the crawl space under the house that she wants to find out about but she's getting some paper work together tonight and were going to give it a shot :) Trying not to get my hopes up but... I LOVE IT. Congratulations on finally getting to trigger I know those balloon eggs have been making you uncomfortable


----------



## luna_19

I can't believe I'm already 30 weeks :wacko: it has been going so fast! Need to start shopping :haha:

Jenna that house is adorable :) are houses quite expensive where you are? They are so unaffordable here, something like that would probably be at least $500,000 :/


----------



## Jenna_KA

WHAT?! $500,000?! Why are houses so expensive there?! This one is listed for almost $150,000. Sheesh, pay $500,000 for a house around here you're looking at a mansion! Inside Seattle is a bit more pricey but if you just venture right outside the city it's no problem.


----------



## hockeypucks

Jenna- love that house!!!


----------



## luna_19

Omg Jenna that's crazy! You can't even get an apartment for that here and we live in the suburbs. I hope it works out :)


----------



## MandaC

Jenna I love the house!! I hope everything works out. A house like that here would probably be close to 250,000 to 300,000:)


----------



## hockeypucks

Sooooo who is poas tomorrow????


----------



## MandaC

Iam:)


----------



## MandaC

Guys My boobs hurt every time a walk or move. Lol not crazy hurting but I can notice it.


----------



## ajd36

Very good sign girl!!

I had great sings of my body getting ready to O on its own this month:
high levels of estrogen can cause nausea and egg-whites (check and check)

Allika, super excited to have a testing buddy this month!! Lets get our BFPs :happydance:


----------



## hockeypucks

Yay manda!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I am testing tomorrow but hav to buy some hpts first!


----------



## ajd36

Can't wait to see all the pics tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Hi everyone! Great things happening here and I am loving it. I've been quiet but am following what's going on with everyone. Way too much to write to each person but I am so excited for the upcoming testing and this months bfps!

Allika - so excited for your egg retrieval on Saturday, can't wait to hear about it!

Jenna - love that house and the wood floors 

Hockey- haven't gotten to welcome you... So welcome!! FXd for you

AFM - getting sleep whenever I possibly can! In fact gotta get an hour or two in now while the baby is sleeping. I think we are finally getting a schedule going here. Hard to believe he will be a month old on Sunday. Wow.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Where are my testers?!?!?!

:test: :test: :test: :test:!!!!!!


----------



## Allika

Hi Grateful! I missed you!!!! :)


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Hi Grateful! I missed you!!!! :)

Thanks Allika :hugs: I've been here reading everything, just have a hard time posting on my phone. Haven't had much time to get in the computer these days :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I absolutely love that house! It's so charming! Let us know when you get more details!!! GL to you.

*Grateful* I MISS YOU SO MUCH!!! I know you're tired and busy though. You are absolutely right it's hard to believe it's been almost a month!! Where does the time go?!

Ladies just wanted to let you know I was texting with momof1 this morning. She's still doing great, has just been super busy with her at-home daycare. SHe kept 5 kids all summer and has been running around like crazy - not to mention getting hitched :D 
She is going to be induced sometime early October - but she doesn't know when yet.
And said she will be getting on bnb soon to catch up with everyone 'cause she misses us all!

AFM, Just staring at my phone like a crazy person willing it to ring. Nothin' new :haha:


----------



## hockeypucks

Hopin- I can't believe they haven't called yet. Even I'm getting anxious and impatient on your behalf ;) 

What happened to our 2 lovely ladies that are poas today??


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: I miss momo! 

The only thing that would cheer me up is a FRER picture. Anyone?

I can take one if noone offers, had my trigger yesterday so it will be very positive! Lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies 

Anyone test yet? Manda? Hockey? 

I have no hpts so no testing for me....until later. 

Boobs still tender, nipples still sore...11dpo and 13dp trigger!!

Hopin...still no call?! What is going on with them?!?!

Hiii grateful!! So nice to see u :)


----------



## hockeypucks

No testing for me- either tomorrow or Sunday- leaning more towards Sunday.
When are you getting some tests Breaking?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika said:


> The only thing that would cheer me up is a FRER picture. Anyone?

Lmao!!


Hopin: WHERE ARE THOSE NUMBERS?!?!?!



So we did some research last night and I guess the neighborhood the house is in isn't as safe as we thought. It looked just fine when we went there but I guess it's one of the most dangerous parts of East Tacoma :wacko: No thank you! The problem with Tacoma is there's a lot of iffy places. You have to really be careful about where you look. And of course all the decent areas there's nothing available. But back to the drawing board! We're still early in the game so I'm not worried, we'll find something. Bye-bye old antique house! The ghetto can keep you :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

No ladies, no numbers yet :( I swear they are trying to see if they can make me have a nervous breakdown. So frustrating. DH is ready to drive over there LOL!

Jenna you are right, you will find the right house. No reason to rush. It's great to look at different places to get an idea of all the things you like the most, and what's most important to you!

I need some testers in my life! :test:


----------



## MandaC

Hi everyone. 

Sorry iam so late. I gave to bake 100 cupcakes today for a customer:) busy! Busy!

Anyways I took a test this morning and it was stark white even after it dried out. So I guess yesterday was the trigger. It's gone now so I will wait a few more days:)

Breaking iam almost positive your trigger would be gone and those r real symptoms. Iam so excited for u:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...wow 100 cupcakes! are you a baker? Cupcaker? Yummy food maker? :rofl: 
Sorry I just started writing and that came out?

Before I change the topic.. i need to make a cheesecake...any thoughts on making it into cupcakes?

I'm glad you have confirmed your trigger is out! Yay! Are you now 11dp trigger? 

I'm trying to stay sane about my boobs feeling like this. I keep thinking what if I'm a slow metabolizer of hcg and the trigger is still there. I drive myself nuts last night reading bfn stories after trigger last night. 

I'm telling you the TWW has officially made this CHIK-CRAY!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* You're not crazy at all. Unless we all are. In which case, we're in good company :haha:
So when are you tesing?

*Manda* Glad that trigger is out!!! Woot woot!

*Rojo* Happy 25 weeks!!! :ninja:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...DH and I are going out to dinner tonite. i think I will test before we go. 

Thanks hun...i think ttc makes us all a bit crazy. You're right.


----------



## lune_miel

*Breakin*- Oh the suspense, why do you make us wait?!

Hi *Grateful *:flower: and *Momof1*

Where's *Lei* been??


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei disappeared, she doesn't like us anymore :cry:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, 9DPO! Are you getting the testing itch?


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...wow 100 cupcakes! are you a baker? Cupcaker? Yummy food maker? :rofl:
> Sorry I just started writing and that came out?
> 
> Before I change the topic.. i need to make a cheesecake...any thoughts on making it into cupcakes?
> 
> I'm glad you have confirmed your trigger is out! Yay! Are you now 11dp trigger?
> 
> I'm trying to stay sane about my boobs feeling like this. I keep thinking what if I'm a slow metabolizer of hcg and the trigger is still there. I drive myself nuts last night reading bfn stories after trigger last night.
> 
> I'm telling you the TWW has officially made this CHIK-CRAY!!!!!!

LOL!! 

No iam not a baker just do it out of my house on the side. 

You could put a whole Oreo cookie or gram cracker crumbs mixed with butter at the bottom of a cupcake paper and put the cheese cake mix on top then put in the fridge to harden in the cupcake pan then pop them out. 

I made ones out of ice cream but I can't find a picture. 

Here's a cupcake you girls might find funny...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jenna_KA

Teehee ^.^ Penis cupcake...


Lune :test:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...LOLLL love it. Especially the colours!

So I can use the same cheesecake mix i use for a full size cake? And then bake but I was going to leave them in the cup cake holders and not pop them out!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lune_miel said:


> *Breakin*- Oh the suspense, why do you make us wait?!
> 
> Hi *Grateful *:flower: and *Momof1*
> 
> Where's *Lei* been??

Sorry Lune...its me not you lol.

I'm liking the living in ignorance...and hopefulness of not knowing.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...LOLLL love it. Especially the colours!
> 
> So I can use the same cheesecake mix i use for a full size cake? And then bake but I was going to leave them in the cup cake holders and not pop them out!

Yup just do everything the same but in a cupcake pan. U may just need to adjust the temp a little and they might not have to cook the full time:)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks hoping.. an eggplant already in there.. lol

Hope your all well ladies.. 

I want to see some more bfps.. Breaking test!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Rojo...wow 25wks. so unreal....and you're an eggplant. times go by so fast. Cannot believe it.

I promise this group will be the first to know when I test!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lol @ Breaking....are you feeling the pressure?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...lol...I'm ok bc i totally understand the need for and addiction for someone to POAS.

So I can totally relate since I'm normally on the 'Test!!!!' end.


----------



## lune_miel

Breaking - I'm usually in the wait as long as possible to test plan, but these ladies have addicted me to poas full force!

I am NOT poas yet tho! :coffee:

Where's *KC*?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

KC isn't an early tester but her temp is CLIMBING so FX'd it keeps going up! I think she said she'd test tomorrow or Sunday if AF doesn't show!


----------



## Allika

Isn't an early tester? Remember when we all tried to do it the "Grateful way" of waiting? lol :) come on ajd, POAS already it's 1 DBO! (Days before ovulation)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha yes Allika....we were all FULL OF IT! :haha:

I seriously am dying for someone to poas....!!


----------



## ajd36

LOL... LOVE LOVE DBO!!

My DS had 20.5million today :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I've never had that high before!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! AJD!!!! :yipee:

This. Is. It. I just know it!!! Woot woot!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

HI ladies!! I am here...work has been crazy!!! 

I am testing tomorrow if my temps are still up. I HATE to see a BPN so I don't like to POAS until the very end. I know...I'm a little crazy!

Hope you ladies have a great weekend and if I have great news...I WILL post for sure :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Hopin- Love the new ticker! Congrats on the number today!!!

Adj- Awesome numbers!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey hey hey I'm still here. I updated a few pages back but no one responded so I figured no one cared! Just silently stalking.


----------



## hockeypucks

Hi ladies. Hope everyone had a great day. I was a bit busy and am currently at work until midnight. Boo. So I will either poas tomorrow or Sunday. Likely on Sunday. 
Anyone else???
Hopin- love that your little bean is a poppyseed!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei - Hey I responded!!! :)

I'll be stalking all weekend stubborn poas-ers :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I care :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

POAS addicts,

I have tested and its a BFN, meaning no trigger and not pregnant.

:(


----------



## Allika

I am sorry Breaking, I was convinced this was going to be it! Everything seemed so perfect and with your symptoms....

I think it's time to think about IVF. Especially with a perfect cycle and stil a BFN, it's time to take things apart and find answers...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yep.

I'm tired of this bullsh**

3 follies 100million sperm 91 % motility = BFN


WTF.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Hopin :)

I'm tying to keep updated with everyone but this thread moves fast & I don't always have a chance to check in on everyone :( I really wish they would give my internet back at work


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm so sorry breaking :( ugh. No words.


----------



## ajd36

Oh Breakin, big hugs my dear :hugs: I really thought you had this one in the bag. I agree about moving onto IVF.... it's my time too if this cycle doesn't work for me.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Breaking: :hugs: So sorry :( 

Lei: You should protest until they give you back internet at work. I'll help you make glitter signs and we can think of some clever rhyme :) I just sat here for 5 minutes trying to think of something that rhymes with baby and bump but I'm stuck...
"Baby and bump or I will jump!" :haha:


----------



## hockeypucks

Breaking - big hugs to you!


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Breaking! :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks everyone.

Totally completely utterly sucks. 

Bloods in the AM.


----------



## Kins

Breaking. ::sad face::


----------



## MandaC

Oh breaking iam sorry. I did think u had it but it is still only 11dpo. U could still get a miracle <3

I hear ya with the spearmint count. The first 2 times I had 147-135 million sperm and still got bfns it sucks. 

We are going for an IVF consult too if this cycle is a bust.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna- lmao oh I love that!!!! My supervisor has been fighting to get it back but they are taking forever. I hate it :(


----------



## ajd36

Welcome to Retrieval Day Allika!!! Best of luck girl :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Allika! Keep us posted!! 

Breaking...been thinking of you. :hugs:

Anyone else testing?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei, how many DPO are you? Did you and DH get a chance to BD around fertile time?? I'm not really sure where you are with your TTC this month.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good luck Allika!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Good luck Allika and to all testers!!
Sorry for the BFN breaking. :(
Jenna- you'll find something that is just perfect for your family AND in a perfect neighborhood! 
Lei- I'll help you and Jenna with the glitter signs and chanting! 
Grateful- it's definitely hard to believe jimmy is almost 1 month old already!!


----------



## Allika

They got 21 good looking eggs! Feeling a little bit groggy and sore but it will all be worth it! 

Thanks for thinking of me! Love you ladies!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Whoa!!!! 21!!??!?!

Have you decided how many to transfer?


----------



## Allika

No I will wait on the quality report and how goody lining and all looks


----------



## anmlz86

Breakin- so sorry hun, but i'll agree with Manda. Some people don't get a second line until 12dpo. Take it easy hun, enjoy the weekend!

Allika- That's an awesome number lady! Hope you get a great fertilization report tomorrow!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- whoa that's great! :) 

Jenna- girl I have no clue Lol! I think I just passed fertile period but im not certain because I've been having lots of aches & pains. We bd before so who knows. I'm still. Trying to get my cycle back to normal from the donation. Past few months I have been o'ing later.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...21...wow awesome!!!

Ladies thanks again for your msgs of support I've been reading them all.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I went for bloods at 7am ....but no call yet.

Edited:

Spoke to soon, posted this and then nurse called...BFN confirmed.


----------



## lune_miel

Crappy news, *Breakin*, I hope your Dr has some ideas as to why it isn't happening during such a promising cycle. So frustrating! :hugs:

I don't have any symptoms and I feel we did everything right.


----------



## ajd36

Allika: that is wonderful news, 21 eggs is amazing and best of luck with the next report

Breakin :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Today's sample had 15.4 million, another good number :)

She moved up my test date to Friday 13th of Sept... not sure what to think of that haha

It was nice to POAS this am and see two lines... jump started the testing out of the trigger


----------



## LDizzy30

ajd36 said:


> Today's sample had 15.4 million, another good number :)
> 
> She moved up my test date to Friday 13th of Sept... not sure what to think of that haha
> 
> It was nice to POAS this am and see two lines... jump started the testing out of the trigger

September 13th is a great day! Not only is it a Friday, but it's my birthday!! It will be a good day for you! :)


----------



## hockeypucks

Sorry to hear Breaking. I was hoping you would have BFP.


----------



## Kins

Dizzy did u pick a name already? How did I miss this


----------



## Ingodshand

ajd36 said:


> Today's sample had 15.4 million, another good number :)
> 
> She moved up my test date to Friday 13th of Sept... not sure what to think of that haha
> 
> It was nice to POAS this am and see two lines... jump started the testing out of the trigger

What great numbers! So excited for you!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Kins- I think we've settled on Adelyn (the lyn part is my moms middle name & the first part of my name lyndsay) and the middle name Kaylea (Kay is my husbands step moms middle name and Lea is his mothers middle name)


----------



## hockeypucks

That's a very pretty name!


----------



## Kins

It is beautiful love how u incorporated all the names


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking- :hugs: your time is coming, hang in there we know its hard

Allika- whoa that sounds great!!! Yeay!!

Ldizzy- love the name...


----------



## Grateful365

Can't wait for some September BFPs! Feeling good about it!


----------



## MandaC

What do u guys think. I think it's still to early. Lol hopefully anyways.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MandaC

K now Iam freaking out a bit. I took the test about ago and I just looked at it I front of the window. I can totally see a super faint line. 

Can u all see it in the pic??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda I do think I see something super faint on the 2nd pic you posted - is it pink or evap? It is still early, you are right! Can you do a frer?


----------



## MandaC

I asked a gf that came over this morning and she definitely sees it in person. Iam going to wait till tmrw to do a frer or something other then a dollar store test. :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Can not wait to see the test tomorrow!!!


----------



## MandaC

Here's a new one!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awesome!! Can't wait to see the frer tomorrow! I hope this is the start of your bfp!! Would be a fantastic way to start September!!!


----------



## Allika

20/21 fertilized!!!!!!!! Eeeeek!!!!

I am sooo relieved. I was expecting them to call and say like 7 fertilized because of poor egg quality! But the fact that 20 did is just amazing!

DH was joking and saying that probably the whole lab is saying "these two idiots, doing IVF, don't they know they just need to have sex to make a baby! lol


----------



## Ingodshand

Oh Allika that is so wonderful!!! I will be praying those little embies keep growing!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh my gosh Allika!!!!!! Amazing!!!! Wow! 

When is transfer?!


----------



## MandaC

Oh wow Allika!!! That's amazing!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Manda yay for the faint line. I'm so happy for you. I did a FRER and I'm pretty sure it's a BFN. I will try and remain positive though since wicked aunt flow still isn't here. 
If it is a BFN I'm going to see if we can go right into IVF. it's expensive using donor sperm and we can't afford to do 2 more IUI before we try IVF.


----------



## ajd36

Allika: yiippppppppeeeeee!!!! That is amazing you have soooooooo many ready to go!!!! From here on out you guys can just decide whenever you're ready to have another baby... are you keeping them frozen for a few years that is? 

Manda: looks like the start of something there, did you do a trigger? My brain is not functioning yet this morning :happydance:


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> Allika: yiippppppppeeeeee!!!! That is amazing you have soooooooo many ready to go!!!! From here on out you guys can just decide whenever you're ready to have another baby... are you keeping them frozen for a few years that is?
> 
> Manda: looks like the start of something there, did you do a trigger? My brain is not functioning yet this morning :happydance:

I hope so:)

Yes I did a trigger but I tested on 8-9dpo and there was a line then the next day I tested and there was nothing so it is out of my system by now and if that was really a line then it's a true bfp. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## lune_miel

*Allika* - wow what a great number! :happydance:


----------



## MandaC

I did another cheap test. A second faint line came up. A little quicker then this morning but still faint. I can't wait till I get bloods on wed. Iam so scared its my trigger but it has never taken this long to leave before. Iam praying!!


----------



## Allika

Yes we will freeze all the ones that they recommend to freeze by day 5. 

Guys I am so relieved!!!!! They did ICSI on all ours in case some wonder. Our clinic does ICSI no matter what the sperm quality is like....


----------



## ajd36

Manda: you had a great follie and good timing so I'm keeping my fingers crossed tight for you today!! Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings us!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - Whoa!!!! So awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am thrilled for you :hugs:

Manda - hoping this is it for you :flower: FX'd!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

How many are you transferring Allika? That's incredible!



MIL is in town for the week so I'll be silently stalking <3


----------



## MandaC

Morning everyone

I did another cheap test and there was a super faint line again after 10mins or so i can see it but DH cant. i just think maybe he chooses not to see it so he doesnt getbhis hopes up. I did a test from Walmart kinda like a frer but a non name. It was bfn! :( iam really hoping it is something I go for blood work wed. I dunno what to think. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Allika

We will decide how's by to transfer Thursday when we find out about the quality! I kind of hate that I won't be getting updates until then!!!!


----------



## lune_miel

ohmygodohmygodohmygod! Tell me you see it!
 



Attached Files:







2014.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Allika

I See it!!!! Very clearly in fact. What DPO is it?


----------



## Allika

Just looked at your sognature!!!!!
Hooray! Congrats, lune!

That a nice BFP for 12 DPO!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune!!!!!!! :bfp:!!!!! Bfpbfpbfp!!!

Ahhh!!!!! Congrats!!! :yipee: :dance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omg I don't even have to click on the picture to see it!! Ahhhhh I'm just sooooooo excited right now!!! Eeek!!


----------



## MandaC

Yay Lune!!!! I see it. Congrats:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda - can you take a frer? Sometimes that helps when seeing super faint lines on the no names. :hugs: keep us posted!


----------



## MandaC

I can do a frer ya but I would have to go buy it. I cringe at the price of them here. They are just 20$ for one test. Lol Iam also scared to see a bfn. :(


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats Lune!! That line is so clear!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Congrats Lune. I didn't even have to expand the picture at all to see it!!!


----------



## lune_miel

Thanks, everyone! I really did not have any symptoms so I was shocked! [-o&lt; this :bfp: is sticky! Ahhhh!

*Manda*- I hope you can retest tomorrow and give us a pic?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune will you be going for bloods or no?

I'm so excited!! This is your rainbow baby!!!


----------



## Allika

I feel like our thread has these BFP waves...


----------



## luna_19

Yay! Congrats lune :happydance:

:hugs: manda, I hope it's just too early. I hate those cheapie tests though, they always gave me evaps :/


----------



## ajd36

Omg!! Congrats Lune :) Soooooo excited for you two, this is your time


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wooooooooooo another BFP!!! Congratulations Lune will you get bloods done?


----------



## lilrojo

YAY!!!! Congrats Lune!!! So excited for you.. sticky baby dust your way :)

Wow Luna 30 weeks.. where has the time gone!!


----------



## MandaC

luna_19 said:


> Yay! Congrats lune :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: manda, I hope it's just too early. I hate those cheapie tests though, they always gave me evaps :/

I was worrying about that too but the dollar store test I have, I have never seen an evap line on them. I even pulled one out of the garbage I did 4 days ago and it for sure a bfn and there was no hint of a line that's when I knew my trigger was gone. 
I really hope the cheapie I have has a lower hcg detector (sorry don't know the measurements) then the little more expensive one I got this morning. 

I will post a picture of this mornings test and see if u can see it. U can in person. 

I dunno guys this whole TTC blows:(


----------



## MandaC

Here is my test from this morning. Faint line on the dollar store but bfn on a little more expensive one from Walmart. Still a no name tho.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Allika

I see what you mean Manda and I hope it progresses!


----------



## lune_miel

Confirmed again! I will have to find out if I need to go in for bloods. My Dr did say before that they would have me come in earlier, I think 6 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







2014b.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MandaC

Allika said:


> I see what you mean Manda and I hope it progresses!

U see it too?? The 2 I took yesterday looked the same.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda, I'm sorry I don't see anything on that one but the picture is kind of blurry. Did you get a frer for the morning? They really help with early testing. :flower:

Lune, yay! Nothing quite like seeing that word! How is DH reacting??


----------



## MandaC

No I didn't get a frer this morning. I was with my DH and he wouldn't let me. Lol I will just wait for blood work on wed.


----------



## Grateful365

Omg Lune!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!!!!!

I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeay!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Manda- FXd for you :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Lune...congrats Hun!

Manda....I see a line. Fx for you.


----------



## Allika

Yesterday we had a party and I had a few guilt free glasses of wine in a long time...it's so good to know that it can't harm your eggs or embryos because someone else is "watching them for you", however since I didn't
get an update today and won't get one until Thursday I am a little grouchy....it's like the babysitter not responding to your "Is everything ok?" text. I wonder if they provided me am update if I called tomorrow. Probably not though...grrrr!


----------



## Kins

Was away for the weekend and missed alot! Wow allika awesome counts!
Good luck Manda can't wait to see the days progress

Lune totally positive! 


This is so awesome all these bfp's!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika- I can't imagine how hard it is to wait to hear an update...I mean I am anxious for updates so you must be going crazy!! I'm so excited for you to get your bfp!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

We are starting IVF this cycle after 5 failed IUIs and 4 BD only cycles.

It was a tough decision but I was told to go with my gut and I feel this is right.

CD1 today and very nervous for this journey.


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: I am cheering you on!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> @Breaking: I am cheering you on!


Thanks Hun :hugs:

It's been a tough weekend but I'm ready for this now.


Your numbers are great, excited for your transfer!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking....we are all in your corner hun. Big hugs to you.


----------



## ajd36

Breakin: you're going to do wonderful with IVF. Praying for your miracle to join us very soon!

Allika: omg, cheers to you and love the babysitter reference :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking - I am excited for your IVF and we will all be rooting for you girl :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* I can't stop thinking about your :bfp:!!! Yayayayayay!!!!! Let us know when you call the doc.

*Manda* Did you test again this morning? Hoping that line is progressing for you!! FX'd.

*Allika* I don't blame you for feeling impatient! After everything you've been through, it's like a TWW from here to Thursday!! I can't wait to hear though, only 2 more days!! :flower:

*Breaking* I'm excited for you and your IVF journey!!! Are you starting this month? What are the first steps for you? How is DH feeling about it?
I know it takes a lot of courage to make that huge decision, but I think it's the right one for you. :hugs:

*TypeA* Where have you been lady?!?!

*hockey* Did you test again after Sunday? Been thinking of you.

*KC* :hugs:

How's everyone else doing? What else do we have going on? The front page only shows we have Manda's bloods this week (good luck girl!!).


----------



## Allika

Hopin, can you add my egg transfer date of sep 5 to the front page?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Absolutely, I didn't realize that was the transfer date!


----------



## Ingodshand

So funny thing happened today! I had two people tell me that I look great and that I have lost so much weight! HAHA...I have only gained about 5 pounds in the past month, but thanks! I wanted to say, really b/c I feel like such a heffer!


----------



## lune_miel

IGH - must be the glow!

Breaking- so excited for your IVF journey!

Allika - EEK! 2 days til transfer!

Hopin - I cannot tell you how thrilled I am to have gotten my bfp right after you did. I know everyone is to follow now!

I've scheduled early OB appt for 9/16. Going to go in for progesterone level check soon. Sending out the 

:dust:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* I know....bump buddies!!! :flower: What is your EDD? 

I just have a feeling the bfp's are going to be flooding in this month. So exciting!

*IGH* Sweet! That's a nice compliment to get!! :dance:


----------



## MandaC

Hello:)

I went for blood work this morning I couldn't wait until tomorrow...lol 
I will let you all know when she calls. I think I am expecting a BFN:(


----------



## MandaC

Oh Breaking....I was wondering where you had gone off to this wknd. I am glad you and your DH have decided to go forward with IVF.

I am waiting for my Consult date but really hoping I don't need it. I think I will tho:(


----------



## hockeypucks

Hopin- did cheap hpt last night. Another bfn. You can add my test date as September 5th but I'm thinking it's going to be a bfn. I won't be set on it until aunt flow arrives though :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Manda* Crossing my fingers extra tight for you hun :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You're right hockey! Can't be sure until the :witch: shows her face!


----------



## lilrojo

Hi everyone.. 

I have been a bit mia I read but don't comment much.. don't have a ton of time anymore.. and I worry it will get worse.. 

I sending you all sticky baby dust.. and dust for many more bfps to come.. :)

Manda fxed you get a nice bfp with your bloods.. 

Breaking happy to hear your going ahead with IVF.. 

Allika-yay for only 2 days to transfer day!!

Hopin how are you feeling?


----------



## MandaC

The dr called and my beta was 7 anything under 5 is a bfn but the dr thinks I am having a chemical. I have to go back in 2 days to see what my beta is. 

:'(


----------



## Allika

I am so sorry Manda!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda, :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MandaC

I wonder if there is still a chance. What r normal numbers for 14dpo?


----------



## Ingodshand

I am so sorry Manda! I hope your numbers are better on Thursday!:hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I am praying for you that you just have a late implanter on your hands hun! Here is what I found for levels (attached)
 



Attached Files:







xzzz.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda :hugs: there is always a chance it's a late implanter with low levels. KMFX that it doubles!

All ladies - thanks for your support. I was MIA this weekend bc i needed to just let it all out. All the iui BFNs and disappointment and heartbreak and the realization of doing ivf. Let's just say I cried a lot of tears.

But i'm ready now.

My clinic prefers to do retrieval one month and then fet the next month. Unless there is an egg quality issue then they will do it all in one month.

I have cd3 u/s and b/w tomorrow, I will get meds and more info.


----------



## ajd36

Manda :hugs: so sorry girl


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: manda


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: that is very wise of your clinic. My doctor prepared us for a potential FET as well as the risk of OHSS was in the air and your recovery from ER can potentially mess with your chances for ET.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> @Breaking: that is very wise of your clinic. My doctor prepared us for a potential FET as well as the risk of OHSS was in the air and your recovery from ER can potentially mess with your chances for ET.

I feel better with this option as well...to let me relax between the 2 procedures.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Very excited for you Breaking!! :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Manda - Fx'd it is a late implant and that the number goes up Thursday. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> Very excited for you Breaking!! :hugs:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## hockeypucks

How late can there be an implant be after the IUI? I had the IUI 15 days ago.


----------



## ajd36

Implants can happen later, at about 12DPO with BFP about 3 days later.... but the chances of an early loss with a late implantation increases dramatically (I think up to 80% chance with very late implantation)


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> I am praying for you that you just have a late implanter on your hands hun! Here is what I found for levels (attached)

Oh wow so there is a chance then? 

Iam still taking it as a bfn but maybe on Thursday I will get a shock. Lol


----------



## ajd36

Here's the info I was talking about earlier, I found the study:

If a fertilized egg implanted by the ninth day, it had only a 13 percent chance of loss. The risk rose to 26 percent if the implantation was on the tenth day, 52 percent on the eleventh day, and 82 percent thereafter.

It's scary to think about and why I have tested daily in the past, so I could try to gauge when implantation occurred and mentally prepare for my chances of a loss if needed. I am testing out my trigger now using cheapies and pick up my 3 pack of FRER for testing starting 10DPO...which will be on Monday ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Ajd* That's some pretty serious stuff! Wow. So excited for you to start testing!!!!

*Allika* Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya, tomorrow, you're only a day away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Looking forward to the report tomorrow!! I'm still voting for transferring 2 but will support the decision you guys make based on the info you get!! Keeping FX for ya


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*hockey* Have you tested again?


----------



## hockeypucks

I did this morning with a FRER. Another BFN. Poop. Bloods should confirm it tomorrow. 

I'm looking forward to checking if we are able to go right into IVF or not.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ugh, sorry for the bfn :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd..test :)

Allika..thinking of you!

Hopin..how's the lil bean :)

Hockey..sucks I know exactly how you feel!

Today was CD3...and information overload. Nurse talked me thru tons of info bc ivf coordinator is off until next week and I can't see her until thurs which is cd11 and way to late to get all the info.

Bc of this I can meet with the nurse again with questions on sat after u/s. And I start gonal f today


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking, are you excited? I'm excited for you! :dance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh and bean seems great- so far so good!! :yipee:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hoping...i was not excited until today. but after my appt I am feeling good.

I am just NOT getting my hopes up at all. I feel that I'm doing ivf to ensure that eggs and sperm work ok together and that will be good news for me.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Wow this thread moves fast!
Congrats Lune!
Fingers crossed Manda!
Good luck tomorrow Allika!
And thinking of you Breaking!

AFM: I'm 8 DPIUI, 10 days past trigger... Didn't test it out, but my temp dipped (maybe implantational!) 2 days ago - so if I hadn't had the trigger I would have tested today based on temps - but I'm afraid of a false positive...
Probably test Friday morning - then I'm going camping for the weekend - if no AF by Monday I'll retest & go get bloodwork done!
Feeling positive about this cycle- let's see if the positive thoughts hold out for the week!

As a note, if we conceive this cycle, my due date would be Grayson's birthday / anniversary of his death... It doesn't bother me one way or the other, but it's an odd coincidence...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Breaking* I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up, but I am extremely hopeful for you. You've taken all of the steps to get to this point, now it's just hurry up and wait again!

*EA* That dip looks REALLY promising!! I didn't realize you were temping, now I'm going to stalk stalk stalk! :haha: Can't wait for you to test. I can see where you'd worry about a false positive so I totally understand you waiting til Friday to test. But also hhh I can't wait!
The note about your due date gives me chills...and I think that's a good sign. I made mention that I conceived this pregnancy during the same week that my baby would've been due from the D&C I had to have back in January, and something about that is sweet and kind of beautiful to me. So I think the same is to be said for the coincidence in your dates. FX'd for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: what protocol will they be using?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika 

For now just gonal F, then when follies have reached 1.4cm then will add 2 more. (I left all the document at home before heading to work.) but it was one starting with an R and another C both injections. 

What did you use?


----------



## Allika

Ok. How did your baseline scan look like?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I have 8 follies on right and 6 follies on left. But I'm worried the left side won't do much.


----------



## Allika

wait and see! That sounds good!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks. I have some issue with left side from a cyst removal/surgery.

It rarely responds to the meds - one follie with clomid but not to femera nor low dose gonal


----------



## anmlz86

Allika- good luck tomorrow!

Breaking- hopefully one round of ivf will give you all the answers you want and then some! It really is an exciting process. Good luck hun!

Quick question! Has anyone taken Melatonin 3mg at bed time but experienced nausea and headaches during the day? It was on the list of supplements suggested by a Colorado fertility office that has awesome results so I thought I'd give that one a go since I already had it in the house. My dog takes it lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- happy apple seed ;)


----------



## lilrojo

100 days.. :) just thought I would share.. super excited.. tomorrow is double digits..


----------



## Beautifullei2

^^&#8593;^^^^ wahoooo :happydance:


----------



## ajd36

yay Rojo!!' Yours is flying right past us! How are classes looking?


----------



## Daisyflower1

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum, so just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 32 and DH is 33. We've been ttc for 18 months now. He had testicular cancer 5 yrs ago (all clear thank God!). Surprisingly his SA was normal. My hcg showed possible peritubal adhesions on the right. ?Endo? I'm in the middle of iui #3 and will be getting my day 10 ultrasound in two days. My dr has prescribed clomid 100mg CD 2-5 (already took) and ovidrel trigger with iui 36 h later. I REALLY hope this cycle works! Congrats to the ladies with bfps this month. Fingers xed for everyone else who is waiting!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Daisyflower1 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum, so just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 32 and DH is 33. We've been ttc for 18 months now. He had testicular cancer 5 yrs ago (all clear thank God!). Surprisingly his SA was normal. My hcg showed possible peritubal adhesions on the right. ?Endo? I'm in the middle of iui #3 and will be getting my day 10 ultrasound in two days. My dr has prescribed clomid 100mg CD 2-5 (already took) and ovidrel trigger with iui 36 h later. I REALLY hope this cycle works! Congrats to the ladies with bfps this month. Fingers xed for everyone else who is waiting!

Welcome! Glad to hear your DH is all clear! Good luck this cycl, hope the possibl adhesions don't cause any problems.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies...I have an update for you.

This evening I got home around 7pm, plan was to eat and hang out with DH and then take gonal F (start of IVF). This morning I had picked up all the meds and ivf info.

So, we're having dinner and I'm feeling this uneasy feeling in my gut. And then it turns into me feeling blah, and down and before I know it I'm crying!!

DH and I spent 2 hrs talking about the past 9 months of fertility treatments AND now move to ivf. So, I got to the bottom of my feelings:
- I have been feeling like I can do ivf, but it's more like I must do ivf .
- i have put the pressure in myself that i MUST get pregnant NOW
- I realized that of course I want to be pregnant but not at the expense of my mental and physical health
- my whole life has been focused like a microscope on fertility, I live in 2 week increments
- I was feeling so uneasy bc I was moving to IVF because I felt that's what I MUST DO, jump right into it, not take a break, keep the pressure on myself, that if I just focus and keep going cycle after cycle after IUI and now ivf I will be pregnant. 
- BUT I'm not, and that's ok bc I've learned what did nt work for me, so when I'm physically and mentally ready for treatments I know then if IVF Is right for me bc I'm making the CHOICE to the that step and not on a runway train. 


After the convo and these realizations, I took a deep breath and SMILED for the first time since my BFN on Saturday. Because I'm happy where I am right now bc it's MY DECISION and not a decision that's fallen on my lap.

I hope you all understand what I mean, I feel sooo relieved and I know you were excited for my IVF journey and I thank you for your support. And I hope that will now be excited for my current journey of being healthy, exercising and enjoying sex with my husband.

IVF is not off the table, maybe it will be oct, nov...or January . 

It's just not right for me right now. :)


----------



## Allika

Love the decision!! I think it's a great idea. The one thing I would recommend is to take BCP though. It will help you to a) really relax because then pregnancy really is not a "maybe we get lucky" and you can focus on exercising! & DH and I always had the best sexy when we would not be able to get pregnant of it lol.

Also BCP will help you when you start IVF because it will suppress your ovaries and give the doctors control for when you do start the stimming. But I do understand the hesitation of taking BCP when you really want to be pregnant....just out of personal experience I still thought about it all the time when I forbid myself from thinking about it. The only thing that helped really was BCP because that put a definite break on it. A break that I needed to go to crossfit, eat healthier, enjoy my husband, Etc.


----------



## Grateful365

Oh breaking- I'm so happy to hear this decision. TTC is a hard journey mentally and physically and I'm so glad your taking the pressure off yourself. Then when u decide your ready for Ivf you will be refreshed and be able to go in at your best :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Daisy - welcome!! Best of luck to you this cycle!

Allika - thinking of you today!! Can't wait to hear an update :thumbup:

Rojo- whoa I agree your pregnancy is flying!! I felt mine went so fast as well.

Hopin - how are you feeling? I'm so excited for your ultrasound, I can hardly wait!!!:flower:

Afm- I can hardly believe baby is over a month old already and I have to go back to work in just over a week. What I wouldn't give to work part time and be able to stay home with baby. I am thankful that family will be watching him though. This time with him has been so special... I just don't wAnt it to end. Loving it. :flower:


----------



## Kins

Breakn I totally support your decision. Before we started seeing a RE we were totally against Ivf because of ethical reasons. This last time I was all ready to do it! I think the years of trying out a toll on my and I wanted nothing else then a baby. But then for some reason my doctor did another cycle without it and I didn't need to do Ivf and I pray this is a healthy pregnancy and I won't need to try again. 

I totally respect your decision and when you are ready for the next step whatever it may be us ladies will be here cheering you on.


Grateful----ugh that went too fast


Welcome Daisy this is a wonderful group of ladies


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome, *Daisy*!! :flower: FX'd for you this cycle!! When is your test date? I will add you to the front page :hugs:

*Breaking* What a mature, well thought-out decision you made. Bless your heart, you need a break from all the stresses of TTC. You have been through a LOT.... and I think it's such a wonderful idea for you to wait and do IVF when you're ready. Don't pressure yourself. Will you still pop in here and there to say hello? If not, we will be here whenever you are ready to come back!

*Rojo* Woot woot 99 days!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :happydance: congrats!!

*Allika* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So when will you find out?! Tell me tell me! AHhh!

*Manda* Thinking of you hun....let us know when you go for bloods. Have you tested any more? 

*TypeA* WHere Are You???

*Grateful* I can't believe you go back to work soon :( I know that's not fun. You really are lucky that family is keeping him though. That should help ease your mind. My little sister is a SAHM so I am thinking of asking her if she'd like to keep our next one for the first few months. Would rather pay her than daycare and I trust her. But it might be too much for her with her other 2.
I'm feeling ok, btw. Thanks for asking :flower:. The next 3 weeks will drag, I'm sure.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Allika

Hi Ladies, just a quick Update! We have 11 "g
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Allika

Hi Ladies, just a quick Update! We have 11 "good" blastocysts and transferred one that according to our Doctor looks picture perfect.

We transferred one because the success rate for 1 is 49% and for 2 60%, however the immortality rate of twins, chances for complicated pregnancy and increased
Birth defects are much higher. The chance of us having twins from this would have been 35%. We just didnt feel that the statistical numbers added up to where transferring 2 would have been the right choice!

If this one doesn't work we will have 10 more to try! And
we are ok with that!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :dance: :happydance:

What great news Allika! Only you know what the right decision is for you and your family. So excited for you!!! Eeek!

SO when can you test?


----------



## Daisyflower1

Thanks for the welcome :flower:

Grateful - my test date will be the 21 st...unlikely I can wait that long though:blush:

Allika - such exciting news!! Sending you tons of good baby thoughts.

Breaking - this was such a helpful post. I have been feeling similarly and am planning to start the ivf process if this cycle doesnt work. I just have a great feeling that you will have your baby soon!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika fabulous choice I think you made the right decision. I would have done the same.


OH and I finally got to go out last night for the first time in nearly 7 months (out of Draven's almost 8 month life so far) and it was so nice! It was just the two of us, we left Draven with MIL. We went down to a little dive bar down the street and played some pool and darts and we "played pretend" that it was our first date ;) We've always loved pretending lol. I got kind of drunk (oops!) after only having 2 and a half beers. I was going to try and hide it from MIL when we got home but the second I saw her I started busting up! :dohh: We had such an amazing time though and REALLY needed it! Off to look at at least 3 houses today in the Olympia area. FX on one of them that we really love :)


----------



## lune_miel

Allika - Sounds like you made the right decision. This is one 2? week wait I will be stalking. :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Awe, sounds great <3 Every relationship needs that. A date night. It's important! I hope your house hunt goes well today!
It's funny because, one of the territories in my job is the state of WA. So I deal with people in our locations in Auburn, Mt. Vernon, Puyallup, Seattle, Olympia, Lakewood and Chehalis. SO when you say these cities I actually know what you're talking about!!! Pretty neat-o!

*Lune*!! Are you going to put a ticker up? I'm so excited that we both have our rainbow bfp's. It'll be nice going through this with you!!


----------



## MandaC

Oh Breaking....I am so happy to see that you have made such a peaceful decision. I am really glad to hear this:)

AFM: I have been kinda bummed out these past few days so I am sorry if I have been quiet. I totally forgot when I made my appt for bllod work that both my kids were starting PreK and JK today so I wasn't going to be able to make it to get my bloods. However I will be going tomorrow morning which might work a wee bit better as it will have been 72 hours since my last blood work was taken. 

Hopin....I have not tested again and I am pretty sure it was only a chemical pregnancy and I didn't want to keep my hopes up so we will see what tomorrow brings.:)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh nice! I love Auburn. A lot of people like to talk crap about it but it's really a nice little place. That's where I lived when I first moved up here and my sister is currently renting a room in Auburn too. I'll let you all know how the house hunt goes I really hope this is the day we find it!

Holy thunder over here this morning! It's been going on for a good 3 hours and it's rattling the house! >.< Scary!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> I did this morning with a FRER. Another BFN. Poop. Bloods should confirm it tomorrow.
> 
> I'm looking forward to checking if we are able to go right into IVF or not.

Hey Hockey....If you move right to IVF will you use your husbands sperm?? My girlfriend's husband has CF and is unable to give sperm the natural way but when they did their IVF they were able to go in a extract it and then use it for fertilization. I forgets what its called tho:( sorry!!


----------



## anmlz86

Allika- that blast really is picture perfect, that's awesome! Good luck! Glad to hear so many made it to today. Did they already tell you the other 10 are prime candidates for freezing?


----------



## Kins

Allika how did actaul transfer go? Do they give you meds? I always wonder how they put it in there and make it stay lol


----------



## lilrojo

Yay good luck Allika... super excited for you :) fxed :)

Hopin the beginning drags.. then goes super fast.. then drags again lol.. 

I know finally under 100 days.. so nice.. 26 weeks tomorrow.. cant wait for my next apt cuz its the same day as hopin's us :) will be an exciting day.. 

Grateful aww sorry you have to go back to work.. no fun


----------



## ajd36

Allika: wowzers!!! That is just wonderful to hear :) So happy that this process is working out splendid for you guys

Jenna: saw the video of you last night, looked like someone was having a fun night out! Yay, you guys have earned that!

Breakin: I am so happy that have you listened to your gut and made the best decision you could for you and your hubby. Think the break will do your spirits wonder and prepare you for the next part of the journey, no matter what path that ends up being.

Hopin: 3 more weeks today, so exciting!! Are you taking the aspirin daily?

Manda: keeping my FX for your blood work tomorrow :hugs:

Daisy: welcome to this amazing group of girls :happydance:

Rojo: single digits now!!! Going WAY to fast lol

Grateful: 6wks is going by to quickly, sorry you have to go back so soon. Jimmy will have fun with fam, who is he staying with?

Lune: agree with Hopin, need a ticker to stalk from you!

Kins: how are you feeling these days?

AFM: I&#8217;m 2wks 6Days Preggers today!! Still in my TWW and testing out that trigger, almost there :) Once its out I will wait for as long as I can and then start on the FRER


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika..thanks so much for your advice. I will think about the bcp..i have never taken it so not sure I will but I so understand what you're saying! Oh and the lil embryo you transferred is the start of your bfp. Goodluck hun I feel this is your cycle. 

Grateful..it is hard and I think being refreshed is what I need.

Kins...thx hun, so happy for your bfp. :)

Hopin..thanks for the kind words. Yes I'm still going to hang around and keep my eye on you ladies!!

Daisy - lad my experience helped you :)

Jenna - date night sounded awesome!!! And much needed.

Manda - thanks hun! I'm rooting for your bfp! It's still possible!!

Again...thank you ladies for your support! I feel so light today...and so relaxed. called the clinic and returned my meds and I was smiling :)


----------



## Grateful365

Allika- congrats on the 11!!! Whoa! I'm so excited for you :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Allika: wowzers!!! That is just wonderful to hear :) So happy that this process is working out splendid for you guys
> 
> Jenna: saw the video of you last night, looked like someone was having a fun night out! Yay, you guys have earned that!
> 
> Breakin: I am so happy that have you listened to your gut and made the best decision you could for you and your hubby. Think the break will do your spirits wonder and prepare you for the next part of the journey, no matter what path that ends up being.
> 
> Hopin: 3 more weeks today, so exciting!! Are you taking the aspirin daily?
> 
> Manda: keeping my FX for your blood work tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Daisy: welcome to this amazing group of girls :happydance:
> 
> Rojo: single digits now!!! Going WAY to fast lol
> 
> Grateful: 6wks is going by to quickly, sorry you have to go back so soon. Jimmy will have fun with fam, who is he staying with?
> 
> Lune: agree with Hopin, need a ticker to stalk from you!
> 
> Kins: how are you feeling these days?
> 
> AFM: Im 2wks 6Days Preggers today!! Still in my TWW and testing out that trigger, almost there :) Once its out I will wait for as long as I can and then start on the FRER

Thanks hun :)

I'm sooo excited for you and upcoming testing!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Allika you're pupo! :happydance:

Breaking sounds like you made the right decision for yourself right now :hugs:

Grateful it makes me so sad when I hear people having to go back to work so soon :( at least your family can help you out

Sorry I know there are tons of other people but I find it so hard to keep up!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

^^^^^ OMG

31 wks! How did that happen??


----------



## luna_19

I know! :wacko:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Happy 31 weeks Luna!!

Ajd I can't wait for that trigger to get OUT so you can start testing!!! And yes I am taking the aspirin daily :)


----------



## Kins

Hi Hopin---thank you for asking. Im doing okay. Just anxious for my next ultra sound on Monday. (Ill be 8weeks 5 days)

Last week my anxiety had gotten to me hard about the health of my pregnancy but Ive been okay the past few days...BUT again today the nerves are back and im googling like crazy today... okay here comes TMI

So for the ladies who have babies or have been prego...

I read that there is some leaking that is possible and this is just natural body changes down there or could even be urine because of the uterus pressing on the bladder. Ive had that before where I have to rush to bathroom because I have to go bathroom bad and maybe a tinkle comes out before I get there but this morning I woke up TMI again....extra moist and wetness in the underwear. And while walking around at work I felt like i was leaking- i didnt feel my bladder was full. It has since subsided but it was more then my normal so I was worried and now in my head im thinking it stopped what does that mean haha. DH did remind me that we BD last night but that never happened to me before after BDing. 

But ya so thats where I am today---putting my mind in another nervous frenzy o man. Like im thinking "omg I hope my amniotic sac isnt leaking because then my baby wont survive and then when I go in for u/s monday there will be no heartbeat and maybe im not leaking anymore because it was only a small sac to begin with and now it is empty"

Ya literally that is the conversation I am having with myself in my head. oh boy. I wonder when in my pregnancy my worries will stop. I hate to be THAT person who worries all the time like a hypochondriac. Im so scared for my appt on monday. My doctor is on my way to work via train 1hr ride soooooo if i get bad news im calling out of work and I have to have an hour back on the train. That hour was not pleasant when i mc last year


Anyway thanks for letting me vent. My nephews are over this weekend so hopefully they will keep my mind occupied

We still havent told anyone we are prego. I told my DH I want to way till 12 weeks


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins :hugs: You aren't going to get bad news girl!!! It's ALL been good news so far! :) :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Kins- I agree you've had all good news so try to focus on that instead if what could happen. Send your baby positive vibes and try to relax. Remember ... As hard as it is not to, worrying doesn't help anything. BUT it can hinder if you let it get too out if control. Keep your chin up girl


----------



## MandaC

Hello ladies:)

So I couldn't help myself and took another test. I still have the faintest of faint lines :( Do you think I could have had late implantation and my numbers will go up for tomorrow. How long does it normally take for your HCG to go back to 0??


----------



## MandaC

It actually looks a little darker then what I had on the wknd?? Could just be my eyes playing with me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MandaC

Here is another one I turned it...sorry!!

I mean the test in person I don't even have to squint this time....and it was done at 230 in the afternoon with only like a 1.5hr hold. I dunno see now I am getting my hopes up:(
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Allika

Manda, I am so sorry but it looks to me like it is either chemical or ectopic but definitely not a uterine pregnancy. It takes some time for the hcg to be back at 0. I haven't had a chemical but this reminds me of Hopin's back in January.

Again, very sorry that I cannot raise your hope! We all know how much you want and deserve this!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

**My chemical was in March :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda, I do see a line on this one. I know this is tortuous. I hope that your tests tomorrow provide some definitive answers for you. Keeping you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Allika

When I hit the send button I thought to myself...nahhhh it wasn't January silly! I just couldn't remember the exact month!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yes but that line....it just never seemed to get any darker. But I DID get a + digi that month, I remember.


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yes but that line....it just never seemed to get any darker. But I DID get a + digi that month, I remember.

mine wasn't either on the wknd then I stopped testing and I swear todays was darker cause I didn't need to squint. lol I dunno!!


----------



## Daisyflower1

Hi Hopin - my POAS date is Sept 21st. Thanks for adding me to the front page :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ladies.. I'm excited to have SEX with my DH.

And not baby making or BD or I'm O right now let's do it.

But just for fun sex.

Lolll


----------



## hockeypucks

MandaC said:


> Hey Hockey....If you move right to IVF will you use your husbands sperm?? My girlfriend's husband has CF and is unable to give sperm the natural way but when they did their IVF they were able to go in a extract it and then use it for fertilization. I forgets what its called tho:( sorry!!

Manda- we haven't had that option explained but I will ask the Dr at our next appointment.

Mini update- Had bloodwork done today and waited all day for a call.....no call. So I called just before 4 only to have an automated answering machine saying they closed at 330. Pretty sure it is negative- signs of aunt flow making her way down this afternoon ..sorry for TMI.

On a positive note- was just a bit of a luck this morning that Dr popped his head in while I was getting blood taken, asked if I was preggo and I said likely not. I then asked if we could go right to IVF and he thought that would be the best bet for us likely and also mentioned the cost of continued IUI. He said I should have no problem getting pregnant with IVF and he hopes on the first one. He said he could get me in quickly to discuss it but to wait for the results of today first. So that it a bit of good news to get me through the day. Also that I can go scuba diving on the weekend and not feel guilty about it..oh yeah and HAVE A DRINK!!!!!:headspin:

I am happy for everyone's BFP ongoing. And Breaking that must have been a hard decision but it seems like you can start getting back to the things you love and appreciate. Kudos to you!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hockey....If you move right to IVF will you use your husbands sperm?? My girlfriend's husband has CF and is unable to give sperm the natural way but when they did their IVF they were able to go in a extract it and then use it for fertilization. I forgets what its called tho:( sorry!!
> 
> Manda- we haven't had that option explained but I will ask the Dr at our next appointment.
> 
> Mini update- Had bloodwork done today and waited all day for a call.....no call. So I called just before 4 only to have an automated answering machine saying they closed at 330. Pretty sure it is negative- signs of aunt flow making her way down this afternoon ..sorry for TMI.
> 
> On a positive note- was just a bit of a luck this morning that Dr popped his head in while I was getting blood taken, asked if I was preggo and I said likely not. I then asked if we could go right to IVF and he thought that would be the best bet for us likely and also mentioned the cost of continued IUI. He said I should have no problem getting pregnant with IVF and he hopes on the first one. He said he could get me in quickly to discuss it but to wait for the results of today first. So that it a bit of good news to get me through the day. Also that I can go scuba diving on the weekend and not feel guilty about it..oh yeah and HAVE A DRINK!!!!!:headspin:
> 
> I am happy for everyone's BFP ongoing. And Breaking that must have been a hard decision but it seems like you can start getting back to the things you love and appreciate. Kudos to you!Click to expand...

Yea. I can't remember the but it's a few hundred dollars extra.


----------



## lune_miel

*Hopin*- can you put me on the front page for 1st scan on 9/16? I am working on a ticker... And have you tackled any jars of pickles :sick: lately? :haha:


----------



## ajd36

Classic pickles :rofl:


----------



## hockeypucks

Here's my update- just told today it's a negative. I figured that. Just so happens to be my day 1 of new cycle (damn wicked aunt flow) but also good that I can start the next round. We go in on Monday to talk to dr about IVF so hopefully start that this round!!!
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* I'm so excited that you're going for such an early scan. Woot woot!!
LOL, no jars of pickles lately :haha:. I don't know WHAT got into me that day!

*ajd, Allika, EA* I am SO on edge can't wait for you to be able to test! :flower:

*hockey* I'm sorry about the bfn :( Whether you knew it or not, still sucks when that stupid witch shows up. Looking forward to hearing about your next cycle :hugs:

*Breaking* It is nice, isn't it? Any time I've taken a break it really has been refreshing and just what I needed. I'm sure you'll find the same. You just have to listen to your body!

What else is going on? Anyone have big weekend plans?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh yeah! Shame on me :dohh: 

*Jenna* How did your house hunting go!?!?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin.. yes sooo refreshing. I'm joining a new gym next week as well. 

Wow you're past 5 weeks..its funny how a bfp so quickly turns into weeks..and then months. Feels like it's so fast but so slow too!


----------



## Jenna_KA

House hunting went alright. Opened up some more options but we still didn't find "the one". 

Ughhh... I'm soooo ready for MIL to go home -.- I usually really enjoy her company but she's just getting on my nerves this time around! She's such a baby hog, which I understand because she never gets to see him but I'd like some time with my son too you know? And she keeps trying to "help" which really isn't helping at all. Like trying to rock Draven to sleep when he's really tired and fussing in his arms... Draven doesn't like getting rocked to sleep. You put him in his crib and he falls asleep. But instead she insists on carrying him around patting his back saying "shhhhhhhh" while he's going crazy because he wants to go to sleep in his crib! And she just lives in la-la fantasy land! She suggested we buy a condo and rent it out.. Uhhh, no? That sounds like a terrible idea actually. Then she brought up a $90,000 piece of junk house saying we could "just fix it up." as if it's that easy. It's like she has no comprehension of what the real world is like. She just thinks that everything is so easy and such a great idea when really it's a horrible idea.

Sorry I just had to vent. She's driving me nuts. I know half of that probably didn't make sense lol I just had to get it out.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna_KA said:


> House hunting went alright. Opened up some more options but we still didn't find "the one".
> 
> Ughhh... I'm soooo ready for MIL to go home -.- I usually really enjoy her company but she's just getting on my nerves this time around! She's such a baby hog, which I understand because she never gets to see him but I'd like some time with my son too you know? And she keeps trying to "help" which really isn't helping at all. Like trying to rock Draven to sleep when he's really tired and fussing in his arms... Draven doesn't like getting rocked to sleep. You put him in his crib and he falls asleep. But instead she insists on carrying him around patting his back saying "shhhhhhhh" while he's going crazy because he wants to go to sleep in his crib! And she just lives in la-la fantasy land! She suggested we buy a condo and rent it out.. Uhhh, no? That sounds like a terrible idea actually. Then she brought up a $90,000 piece of junk house saying we could "just fix it up." as if it's that easy. It's like she has no comprehension of what the real world is like. She just thinks that everything is so easy and such a great idea when really it's a horrible idea.
> 
> Sorry I just had to vent. She's driving me nuts. I know half of that probably didn't make sense lol I just had to get it out.

Vent away hun. I completely understand where you are coming from when it comes to MIL.

It's so frustrating bc you don't want to rock the boat and say something that will be taken the wrong way but it's like you said UGH!

Hang in there...she will be gone soon!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh man I can only imagine! I don't blame you at all for being frustrated.

While we're venting about MIL's - mine constantly talks in a baby voice. Doesn't matter if she's talking to a dog, a baby, a grown adult, herself....she constantly talks in a baby voice. I don't undersand. It drives me APE SHIT! Excuse my french :haha:

She's sweetest person ever but I Just wish she would talk like a normal human being!

Man that felt good :)


----------



## luna_19

Ooh we're complaining about mils? Don't even get me started! :haha:


----------



## Jenna_KA

:rofl: What have I started lmao! Everyone, vent away!
Hopin, how ANNOYING. I hate it when people talk like in baby voice! If she talked to me like that I'd probably say something like "I'm sorry but I don't understand baby." MIL problems are so difficult because its like you HAVE to put up with it. If you say something you're forever doomed. Grrrr... I think she leaves tomorrow night. Thank God!!!! I can hardly take this anymore!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh and another thing. She's SOOOOO sensitive to what we watch on TVs and movies she's like a baby. There literally can't be a speck of violence or scariness. We can only watch cartoons. Don't get me wrong, I love cartoons. But I'm also an adult and like watching adult shows and movies. Even PG13. I had to turn off Hunger Games because that was too much. I couldn't even watch Jurrasic Park. Come on!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Can I join the MIL talk? Mine lost her mind when we had our DD and wanted to tell her friends that the L in our daughter's name was named after her. Hello crazy lady!

Sorry she is driving you crazy Jenna! Maybe just mention how Draven likes to go to sleep. You don't want him to have to suffer!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I need gender guesses for IGH's bun in the oven, please ladies :)

And Kins, whenever you are ready let me know and I will add you to the list of due dates and we'll guess your gender :)


----------



## MandaC

Soooo.....I had my blood work. My hcg went down so it was chemical. Which I thought. It's ok. 
Iam however going back on BC this month as I have to get my rubella booster and I can not start IVF without it so we r taking the month off as the instructions from my DR said because of this booster and continue on with our plans after hat. In the mean time iam with Breaking, taking it easy and enjoying my husband. We will still have our IVF consult and if nothing happens we will start that in the new year. 

Thank you ladies for putting up with all my questions these past few days


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry Manda :hugs: Is it down to zero?

You never know what might happen when you're taking a break :) Things work in funny ways. :flower:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: manda


----------



## Jenna_KA

Manda: :hugs: Enjoy your break Manda it may very well be your last for a loooong time ;) :baby: It's good to take a month or two to reconnect with your DH I think you two will really enjoy it.

IGH: As of now my guess is girl :)

Hopin: I'm guessing boy for you.


----------



## Ingodshand

Breakin- I am so glad that you have made a decision that sits so well in your heart! The worst possible thing is to go into IVF with any type of reservations or stress! Believe me, I think it had a big impact on my cycle. I was totally NOT trying to get pregnant in July and I am now 10 weeks. I hope the break is just what you need!!!!

Hocky- So sorry for the BFN! Even if you are expecting the result, hearing the news does not lessen the pain. Hope you are partying it up this weekend!!

Alika- What a beautiful blast and I can not believe you have ten frozen! Good luck in your TWW! I know this cycle will work for you!

Adj- So glad the IUIs went well and what great numbers from your donor. Will be praying for your TWINS!

Daisyflower- Welcome! Good luck on your cycle.

Lune- Love the new ticker!

Manda- I am so sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking to lose a baby at any stage of a pregnancy. I hope the break is just what you need!

Kins- I hope you are feeling better today! I know how hard it is but my last scan really helped to put my mind at ease and I know you will get great news on Monday! As for the discharge, I know it is normal to have extra discharge and I have had the same experience of having some wetness on my underwear. I assume it is a little pee leakage (gross!) or it could be discharge. I am sure it is not amniotic fluid! Just enjoy your nephews and I will say a prayer for you!

Hopin- Hope you are feeling well! Any symptoms yet?

AFM- I can not believe that I am already more than 10 weeks. I pray every night that my little one is growing and everything is okay. I am sure that I will no longer feel anxious only when my baby is in my arms. I am almost convinced that it is a boy, but my DH had a dream that it is a girl and a little replica of our DD. Guess we shall see!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* What is your EDD? Can I add you to the front page? YAY for your new ticker!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Manda - :hugs::hugs:

Jenna- ugh!! How frustrating! I shouldn't complain because my MIL is very sweet BUT... She talks nonstop... About things no one cares about and people we don't even know. She goes right from one story into a totally different subject without taking a breath. It's sooooo tiring to me. I start to zone out after a while and sometimes I just have to walk away. Lol 

My guess for Hopin is girl and ingodshands boy and lune boy.


----------



## ajd36

I LOVE the new ticker!! Brought a few tears to my eyes....omg, I am super emotional these days from all the injections lol.

Guesses: at first I was't sure what I was thinking but here are my guesses
IGH: Prune baby will be a Girl
Hopin: Appleseed will be a Girl
Lune: Darling little rainbow baby is a little Boy
Kins: waiting until mom is ready :)

Can I just say something..... I love you guys so much! It has made a world of a difference to have you guys for the last 6months :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Sorry Manda :hugs: Is it down to zero?
> 
> You never know what might happen when you're taking a break :) Things work in funny ways. :flower:

Thank you:)

No it was only down to 5.8 but the nurse it should hold up AF so we will see. Iam in no rush this month as iam going back on birth control because of the booster shot I need to get on Tuesday:)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

We are going camping & to the Brimfield flea market for the weekend! We love flea markets, and it's the largest in the country, acres and acres of dealers... So that should be fun, and keep my mind occupied until Monday!
I did test this morning... I don't think it was stark white, and neither does DH... But we both could have been squinting too hard to see what wasn't there... So I'll test again Monday morning.

Have a fun weekend ladies!


----------



## Ingodshand

I totally agree Adj, not sure how I would made it through the last few months without you all!!!


----------



## lune_miel

Ooh I hope you guys are right! I am team :blue:
Hopin :pink:
IGH :blue:


----------



## Daisyflower1

Quick update on my ultrasound today - Dr. said that my lining was trilaminar and was 8mm. I had 4 follicles ranging from 14-16mm (two on each side). He wants me to come in for another ultrasound in 2 days and will likely have me trigger on that day (so IUI 4 days from now). So...I think my test date is going to be the 25th not the 21st. But who am I kidding...it will likely be earlier lol.

Speaking of MILs - mine is coming in a few weeks :( Prayers appreciated. She is very baby crazy.

Manda - so sorry that your HCG level didn't rise. I was really rooting for a surprise high number :(


----------



## ajd36

Daisy your number sound great!!! Four little follies are a perfect number and your lining sounds really good (I'll have to look up trilaminar).

Best of luck girl!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lune I guess boy for you as well.

Daisy sounds great, good luck with your MIL!

AJD 6 days, getting anxious?!?!


----------



## Ingodshand

Great news Daisy! Good luck!


----------



## shuggababies

_Well ladies I just wanted to update you all with my fertility process, I did ovulate my progestrone levels were 31.9 so Im so so excited Im seeing the results from this medicine!!!! Now its the waiting game to see if I get my BFP it sure would be nice to get it on the first try_


----------



## ajd36

Jenna, one could say I'm getting Alittle anxious hehe. Tested out my trigger and the cheapie was officially a BFN with no second squinter today. You can check out my journal to see where I am right now :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Ingodshands* I know everything is perfect with your sweet baby :) You're not too far from the 2nd tri!! :dance:

*EA* Girl I can't believe you didn't give us a pic to spot a line on!! Shame on you :haha: Now I am on edge til you get back and test again!! ;)

*ajd* We love you too!! In a lot of ways I'm closer to you ladies than some of my friends in real life. NOBODY even knows I'm pregnant yet!!! Except you sweet ladies :)

*lune* When is your EDD?! May 12? 

*Daisy* Everything sounds perfect!! FX'd soooo tightly for you!

*shugga* Good luck hun!

I think I have everyone's gender guesses on the front page. Go check it out and let me know if I missed anything :)

AFM, I'm getting sick - boo. My throat is really really sore and I can't breathe through my nose. Not coolio!

Hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend so far.


----------



## Kins

Hopin look what I came across haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jenna_KA

:rofl: !!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:rofl: I'm never going to hear the end of that, am I?! :haha:


----------



## Allika

does your ticker ever say "baby is the size of a pickle"? that will be the best week on this thread :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I took a couple very simple videos yesterday morning exclusively for you all just so you can get a super small glimpse of how much he's grown lately. I'll get some better videos later ;)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7SaeIZDuk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFkeggO99Zg

Please excuse the EXTREMELY unflattering angle at which the camera is on my double chin in the second video :dohh:


----------



## ajd36

Jenna, thanks for sharing Draven with us once again...he is such a cutie pie! Love how much spunk the little guy has, he must be so much fun to have around all the time!

Hopin, not any time soon! Week 18 is when appleseed will become a pickle :)

Allika: I am getting sooooo excited for you to test :baby:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I thought I posted these in my journal :dohh: Oh well haha. Sorry guys!


----------



## Grateful365

Draven does look like a fun little guy! I can't believe he was just born this year and is so big already! Wow...

Thanks for sharing Jenna :hugs:


----------



## Allika

I want to POAS so badly but it's still too early and and I have no symptoms. I bet it didn't work. It would have been too perfect. Ugh! Mehhhhhhhhh!


----------



## lune_miel

Allika - when is your test date? No need to get all negative already! I have no symptoms! Just tell your little bean to settle right in!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika- sending lots and lots of positive energy and prayers your way. Keep those negative thoughts away! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna, goodness he is so beautiful. Have I told you that???! Gahhhhh I wanna squeeze him!!

Allika, I absolutely think it worked!!!! You can start testing tomorrow right?!


----------



## smileydoc

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA lately! Busy end of the summer and have been really focused on :sex: with DH, especially after my Dr. seemed so confident we would have no problem conceiving! Well sadly :witch: made her wicked arrival so it's back to square one again! As I'm sure you all know all to well, it's so hard to get your hopes up and feel like you did everything right only to get a BFN!!! We have two months of giving it 100% before my Dr. will send me for blood work, so keeping our fingers crossed we can get lucky! My next test date will be October 2, so I will keep you posted!

On a brighter note, I enjoyed all the MIL venting! Mine too drives me absolutely crazy, but thankfully is 7 hours away! However, with my husband being an only child, when we are lucky enough to get pregnant I know she's going to take it to a whole new level and I may want to move over seas :winkwink:

Hope everyone is well and keep those BFP coming!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika, most women don't have any symptoms until at least 6 weeks. I know I didn't. Enjoy it while you can ;)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Def negative this morning at 13dpo, so I'll call the office to induce my period if it doesn't show up by morning.
Onto IUI cycle 2


----------



## Allika

For us squinters. 4dp5dt, so 9 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Smiley & EA* Sorry about the bfn's :hugs: 

*Luna* YAY for scan day!!! :dance:

*Kins* You're not getting a scan any longer today, right?

*ajd, Allika* Have either of you lovely ladies tested this morning?!

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG Allika, you must've posted that while I was typing. I totally see a line there. And I don't have to squint. At all. Ahhhhh! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## Allika

Ah come on you're just saying that! Do you really see one? I see a little bit something but not sure if it makes for a line...maybe evap?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LOL, I would never just say that!! :haha:

FX'd it progresses. But it's there. I see it. Did you take it this morning?


----------



## Allika

Yes and I did take one yesterday but not FMU to see if the trigger was gone. Yesterday's was stark white but since it wasn't FMU maybe it doesn't count. I am 11 dp trigger


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think this is the start of your bfp!!! FX'd so so tightly!! Are you waiting til tomorrow AM to test again?


----------



## Grateful365

Allika- I do think I can see a line. Fx fx fx a million times for you :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Allika- I swear that I see it too! Can not wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## shuggababies

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Ingodshands* I know everything is perfect with your sweet baby :) You're not too far from the 2nd tri!! :dance:
> 
> *EA* Girl I can't believe you didn't give us a pic to spot a line on!! Shame on you :haha: Now I am on edge til you get back and test again!! ;)
> 
> *ajd* We love you too!! In a lot of ways I'm closer to you ladies than some of my friends in real life. NOBODY even knows I'm pregnant yet!!! Except you sweet ladies :)
> 
> *lune* When is your EDD?! May 12?
> 
> *Daisy* Everything sounds perfect!! FX'd soooo tightly for you!
> 
> *shugga* Good luck hun!
> 
> I think I have everyone's gender guesses on the front page. Go check it out and let me know if I missed anything :)
> 
> AFM, I'm getting sick - boo. My throat is really really sore and I can't breathe through my nose. Not coolio!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend so far.



Thanks Hopin4ABump!


----------



## lune_miel

Allika - I see something there, too!


----------



## Daisyflower1

Allika I can see it too!!!

I can't wait to see tomorrows test :)


Shugga - good luck!!


----------



## Allika

SMU after holding for 3 1/2h. Now I am going crazy.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ALLIKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bfp bfp bfp! I swear!! that line is THERE!

DO YOU LADIES SEE IT?!?!


----------



## Allika

I know!!! Even DH saw it and yelled at me for testing so early! I swear in person you see it even more! I wish one of you lived close to me so I could show you


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I don't need to see it in person!! I see it!!!


----------



## Allika

Maybe it's still trigger at 11dp trigger? But I think the SMU one looks darker! Oh I am such a nervous wrack


----------



## lilrojo

I see it!!!! Start of your bfp for sure.. :)

Happy 5 weeks Lune!


----------



## ajd36

Omg Allika!!!!!! I see that line!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ajd36

You guys are in for a very very exciting week here on BNB!!!

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant...with the BLUE plus signs (even my dreams are mean and use the wrong tests lol).

So I was very excited to test this morning and to my utter dismay I "think" the line is a smidgen darker than it was yesterday.... the pics make it look way darker than in person, but maybe there is a reason today's is capturing better in a pic.

So here they are ladies, please let me know what you think!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3394.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 25









IMG_3395.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Allika

The second one (without any label) is for sure darker!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG!!!!!!! ajd!!!

HOLY CRAP!!! That line is FOR SURE darker.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I can't wait for both of you to test again and go get some betas going!!!

What a wonderful Monday!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Lune happy 5 weeks :)


----------



## Allika

Ugh this wouldn't be half as bothersome if it weren't for the trigger....that's the only thing that keeps me doubting


----------



## ajd36

I have one more FRER left so my butt is heading to the store today! I'm still not jumping up and down yet, have to see what tomorrow's test looks like before I let myself believe it.....but I WANT TO!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika you tested yesterday and it was stark white - I remember you talking about it on ajd's journal, right? 
Have faith sister - GOOD THINGS HAPPEN TO GOOD PEOPLE - and you BOTH deserve this SO SO MUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Me too Allika.....its sooooooo hard to tell, that's why I'm not sure right now if I'm picking up trigger still or BFP....keeping FX for both of us :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

FX FX FX FX sooooooooo tightly for you both.

Now tomorrow REALLY needs to hurry up!


----------



## luna_19

Omg allika I see it on the second one! Also ajd that is so a bfp! :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Wahoo ladies!!!! Ive got my fx'd that those lines get darker.

I can def see a shadow on both tests :happydance:

Its going to be great!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

YAY Lei :) You're back :) :dance:


----------



## Ingodshand

OMG, I am literally sitting on my couch with goose bumps and tears in my eyes. 

You BOTH have a BFP!!! I am so happy for you girls and I can not wait to see what tomorrow brings!!!


----------



## luna_19

scan went well, baby is head down and facing my back :)
couldn't get a good shot of the face because of the position and the fact that he/she is shy :haha:


----------



## ajd36

Look at that little cutie you have right there!! Can't wait to see pics when the baby arrives :) It's getting so close....just 2 more months


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Gorgeous pic hun :cloud9:

SO Allika and Ajd is it all you can think about? Bc it's all I can think about. I just wanna go to sleep right now so it can go ahead and be tomorrow. I'm totally unproductive at work becuase I keep coming back and looking at your tests!!!!


----------



## ajd36

It is ALL I am thinking about.

I keep putting both tests behind my back, mixing them up really good, covering my thumbs over them to hide the label and seeing if I can easily pick out the darker one!! I have gotten it correct every time but once (contacts weren't in yet though!) 

I'm just praying it gets darker tomorrow and that isn't my triggers. I'm scared to get excited yet....need the next few days to fly so I know for sure what's happening....


----------



## Grateful365

So excited!!!!! Aaaaaaahh!! :happydance::happydance: can't wait to see those lines get darker!!!! Best Monday in a long time. 

Luna - beautiful pic!!!! Can't wait too see baby not too much longer!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

OMG!! OMG!!

We have some awesome lines.

Allika and Ajd...i see lines on both your tests. I am jumping out of my chair right now..so much excitement! EEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I had to run to my computer because I woke up with a text from AJD with the picture and I couldn't hold my excitement! HOLY CRAP BFP'S!!!!

Wooooo!!!! I see BOTH of them! Allika you definitely have a line there and AJD that line is definitely darker than yesterday!! This is so GREAT!!!! :happydance: And you both were so down yesterday too :haha: OMG AJD and you had implantation bleeding too!! This is totally it!


----------



## Kins

Sorry EA :-( hope the witch comes so you can move on and get that BFP

Hopin: Right, no doctor appt for me today next one is the 16th with the fertility specialist and the 17th is my first appt with an OBGYN. So I might call my RE and cancel the one on the 16th...dont think I should have two U/S back to back. Really there is no point.

AJ- DEFINITELY see a line..........cant wait till tomorrow mornings test :)

Awww luna can I say the baby is cute?> hhahaha love that u/s!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Luna holy smokes your almost there :) 

Hopin- heheh I'm trying to stay with it Lol ;) 

Even though I'm on ntnp mode.... I am going to tryv& temp again. After I did the egg donation my first cycle after was abnormal... The 2nd month after lasted 32 days then last month was 30.... This month should have been 28 days but still haven't started yet. I'm hoping my cycle will be back to normal so I will try temping again. After all I still have a lot of softcups left ;) 

Let me also add that I jumped on a scale Saturday (first time since I stopped my diet in July) & holy crap.... I've gained 15 lbs. I swear I've been so stressed & just eating horrible food. I mean things I would definitely not normally eat. I swear I hate that I stress eat. 

Any who hope everyone is well. I missed you all & I PROMISE to try & keep up :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei have you tested? Maybe you had a lucky ducky month like Hopin :) Sorry about the weight gain I know how frustrating that can be too. I've never been self conscious about my weight until Draven now it really gets to me. Yet I still can't bring myself to exercise :dohh:


----------



## lune_miel

Lei- happy you'll be temping again on here

Luna - wow 2 months to go!

AJD - Totally see it! I love that you played the shell game and still got it right! :happydance: 

You and Allika-
I am like Hopin, tomorrow I will not be doing any work first thing in the morning!
:dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna no I havent , we only bded a few times this month due to my stress & feeling horrid cause my body .... I don't even think it was around O time, if anything it was before so i doubt I would be 

I'm the same way hahaha, I always say I'm gonna work out & instead I eat a bowl of cereal :haha:


----------



## MandaC

Wow look what I missed!!!! So excited for both you ladies Allika and Adj:) can't wait to see more:) congrats!!


----------



## Allika

Ugh Lei, weight gain sucks! & I feel like you put it on so easy but taking it off is soooo much work!


----------



## ajd36

I bought 4 more tests for the rest of the week until I go in for betas on Friday :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...ajd.

So excited for testing tomorrow :dance:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

My night: midol, wine, ice cream, & a spoonful of frosting... Completely acceptable right?
AF has officially started...


----------



## Allika

@EA: I wouldn't blame you if you ate the whole jar of frosting :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: Mmmm I love cereal.... How long are you going to wait for AF before you decide to check and test? Obviously you're in no rush but you have to have SOME breaking point ;)

EA: PERFECTLY acceptable. Enjoy :hugs:



I'm really freaking out right now :cry: I'm trying hard not to but I can't help it. Draven's had these stupid pinpoint blood spots under his skin that show up on his face and neck and arms every once in a while. They haven't showed in a while so I kind of forgot about them but they're worse than ever now. I did some googling (I know, worst enemy) and I found something called petechiae. It looks IDENTICAL to what he has! The causes can be from low platelets, vitamin k deficiency, lupus, anemia, leukemia... the list goes on. Of course my mind jumps straight to the worst possible thing, leukemia. I've emailed his doctor asking her opinion and it can take up to 2 days to get a reply. I'm just trying to stay calm. :cry:

The first 2 are of Draven and the second 2 are pictures I found online.
 



Attached Files:







photo (10).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 11









image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11









petichia.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6









petechiae.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hockeypucks

Holy look at all the things I missed, Alika, ajd. Those lines are looking great. Really hope more and more wonderful ladies are getting BFPs! 

Just an update from me- had Dr apt this morning and we are going right into IVF. It really came down to a cost effectiveness incorporating success rate. Donor sperm is expensive. The procedure for extracting sperm from DH would have a very low success rate and not to mention yet another expense. We are still both comfortable with using a sperm donor. 

So I start birth control pill today (technically since it is past midnight) and take that for 18 days and then orientation the 18th day and start the meds. Dr. figured we would just transfer 1 over but will see what quality/quantity is like after retrieval. And then 5 days after retrieval will be the procedure. So close yet so far- then the darn 2 week wait again!

So that is my update for now. I can't wait to keep track of all the POAS and BFP's that are about to happen!!! So happy for you ladies!

PS Manda sorry to hear about your BFN- :(


----------



## ajd36

Jenna, try to keep your head up for now until you hear back from the doctor. I'm sure there is a good reason for the spots you are seeing..... deep calming breathing and know we are here.

EA: sorry for your AF, she truly is a wicked witch! Wine and frosting always sounds good

Hockey: yay! Ready to start IVF, so exciting. I know all too well how $$ using DS is and can relate to your decision. I probably would have moved on from IUI sooner but I got preggers on the first try so I kept going...I think a little too long

AFM: Heading to bed in about an hour or so...probably will be up around 8ish Cali Time...so all you East Coasters will have to hold onto your britches and wait for me to get up hehe....but I'm just as excited as you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*EA* That sounds like just what the doctor ordered to me, hun :hugs:

*Lei* Yeah I'm ready for you to test! :) And I know what you mean. I'm heavier than I have ever been in my LIFE right now, and I was working out 6 days a week and dieting until I got this bfp. Now I'm not working out at all besides walking and I'm not eating unhealthy but I have been consuming more calories because I feel sick if I don't eat. I know it's ok to work out while pregnant but I'm not taking any chances!
It's not fun feeling self conscious about yourself though - I know where you are. Why can't we just eat crappy and still look like we did in HS?!! :haha:

*Jenna* Stay calm hun!! Don't think the worst - that's not going to be what you're dealing with. Do NOT google. I swear there have been times I have googled my symptoms and if I went by what I read I would've had every different form of cancer by now. Keep your head up and keep us posted on baby Draven :)

*Grateful* Jimmy is adorable. and that is all.

*Allika, ajd* I need you to test STAT. I am dying to see those lines!!!!

*Luna* Let us know how your appointment goes today!

*hockey* Yay for these next couple of weeks! How are you feeling about all of it?

*Lune* I can't believe you have a scan in less than a week! I'm so excited!


----------



## Allika

@Jenna: you cannot go by what Dr. Google says! It's probably something tiny and Dr.Google is just scaring you. Let us know what the pediatrician says!

AFM: took one test yesterday night and this morning. The one from last night
looks darkest to me. Overall not a big increase. Hmm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika - I see an increase, and you are still only 10 DPO which is very very early! I got BFN's @ 10DPO with my bfp back in November of last year. So this is a good thing! That line is there an not going ANYWHERE so you know it's not you trigger! 
Are you going to call your doc for betas?


----------



## Allika

Nevermind FMU is just not my thing! This one is darker!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: I was just coming back on here to say that!! Since it was afternoon vs. afternoon!!

Are you so excited? Are you giong to call your doc?!


----------



## luna_19

Totally darker! :happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yay Allika!!!! 

I totally see the darkness!!!!


Ajd...wake up hun. lol


----------



## LDizzy30

Allika said:


> Nevermind FMU is just not my thing! This one is darker!

I can totally see the line in this pic!!! :) I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah ajd we need to celebrate yours too!!!


----------



## ajd36

OKAY!!!!! Celebrate girls!!!!!!!!!

I am shaking and ohhhhhhh so happy!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3400.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Allika

Hooooray Adj!!!!! Congrats girl!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it ajd, I just KNEW this cycle was IT for you!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :dance: :happydance: 

Omg omg omg, both of you! omg!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Yay! :happydance:

I love that we have two sets of bump buddies in one month!


----------



## ajd36

Allika I can't tell you how excited I am to share this with you! We triggered the same night and conceived on the same day. ohhhh my goodness, we are true bump buddies and I'm so happy it's with you :)


----------



## ajd36

And So much for temping!!! Lol, it took a Dive before I tested and so I was thinking bfn for sure..... so imagine my utter shock when the digi said Pregnant... I literally jumped!! It was kinda awesome to still have that magical moment hehe


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna_KA said:


> Lei: Mmmm I love cereal.... How long are you going to wait for AF before you decide to check and test? Obviously you're in no rush but you have to have SOME breaking point ;)
> 
> EA: PERFECTLY acceptable. Enjoy :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really freaking out right now :cry: I'm trying hard not to but I can't help it. Draven's had these stupid pinpoint blood spots under his skin that show up on his face and neck and arms every once in a while. They haven't showed in a while so I kind of forgot about them but they're worse than ever now. I did some googling (I know, worst enemy) and I found something called petechiae. It looks IDENTICAL to what he has! The causes can be from low platelets, vitamin k deficiency, lupus, anemia, leukemia... the list goes on. Of course my mind jumps straight to the worst possible thing, leukemia. I've emailed his doctor asking her opinion and it can take up to 2 days to get a reply. I'm just trying to stay calm. :cry:
> 
> The first 2 are of Draven and the second 2 are pictures I found online.


:hugs:

I just wanted to give you a big hug. I know how scary these things can be. I don't know how you are feeling but just know that we are here for you and it will turn out to be nothing serious.

:hugs:


----------



## Allika

Same here adj! It's the big guns that did it :) lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> OKAY!!!!! Celebrate girls!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am shaking and ohhhhhhh so happy!!!!!

Congratulations hun!!

So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## hockeypucks

So happy for you both!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Allika said:


> Nevermind FMU is just not my thing! This one is darker!

This is a true BFP!! I love looking at it again and again. We did it :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Allika

Yeah i Wonder why the fmu one looked so crappy


----------



## anmlz86

Awesome lines ladies!! So exciting! Congrats!! Can't wait to see some betas :)


----------



## ajd36

My NP just emailed me back and told me to GO today for my beta!! She's been amazing to work with and I didn't have to ask for the beta test, she knows me all to well hehe


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you girls for your support. I'm feeling a little better today. I've read it can be "nothing" but since this isn't just a one time occurrence I really think he may have a low platelet issue. But that doesn't necessarily mean anything awful. Just that he may be anemic and hopefully that's the end of the problems you know? I keep praying for God to watch over him and keep him healthy. I just don't know what I would do if something were wrong with him. But since he's overall healthy and doesn't seem drowsy or irritable and is eating fine I'm not TOO concerned. Just the normal mommy worries.


AS FOR ALLIKA AND AJD WOWWW!!! :wohoo:
I just KNEW that this was it for you two. I knew it I knew it I knew it!! Allika will you be doing beta's?


----------



## Allika

I have a blood exam on Thursday for progesterone and estradiol level check...I'll just ask them then there to check for hcg


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Congrats ladies on those beautiful BFPs!

Waiting on the nurse to call for this month's plan... I've done 2 months of clomid & monitoring, 1 month of clomid, monitoring, IUI & trigger shot...
Assuming that means IUI again this month, but not sure about clomid for 4 months straight? My body reacts "correctly" to it, but I thought it was one of those that you can't take too many months in a row? Possible HSG this month - or at least that's what the nurse mentioned last month... It'll take a few days before I'm excited for this new cycle


----------



## Kins

Aj- Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Jenna- maybe instead of emailing doctor give them a call. Did you email the doctor with the pictures as well?

EA- GO Ahead and eat that we all deserve it! 

Lei- im in the same boat with weight gain as you are. I put working out to the back burner for the past 2yrs while ttc just the waking up for 7am appt 2-3x a week i was like forget working out. Im exhausted

Allika- i must say I did not comment yesterday b/c I did not see the line but oh baby i see it today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

What a great day... These BFPs make my heart so happy :flower:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jenna- I'm sure draven is healthy and nothing wrong but I don't blame you for worrying. I will say a prayer for him :flower:


----------



## luna_19

appointment went well, nothing exciting. Doctor said all the measurements from yesterday's scan were perfect. I have to start going every 2 weeks now (boo!) so next appt is on Sept 24


----------



## ajd36

How are you feeling Luna? That's great that everything is right on the mark there...sweet bundle just growing nicely :)


----------



## lilrojo

Im off for a bit and ajd gets a bfp too!!!!

HUGE HUGE HUGE CONGRATS ALLIKA AND AJD!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH


----------



## lune_miel

H&H 9 mos to *Allika and AJD!* 
:yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:dust: is really spreading like wildfire! :dust:


----------



## ajd36

Our thread NEEDED this!!! Thanks Lune!! Look at all of us bump buddies :)

We need more testers!!! And all of you enjoying your hubbies, may your little ones be waiting for you when all is ready.

Love you ladies!


----------



## Allika

Boom!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Omg Omg omg!!!!!!! Yay!!!! It's official girl!!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

WOOOOOO ASDLFJA;LSDJF;LAJ;O!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## luna_19

ajd36 said:


> How are you feeling Luna? That's great that everything is right on the mark there...sweet bundle just growing nicely :)

Overall feeling pretty good though today not so good because I had to get up so early for my appointment and I can't seem to get the swelling in my fingers to go away :/ it's frustrating that my doctor only does appointments early in the morning then in the afternoon when he is always running so far behind so I'm stuck getting up really early again in two weeks. At least I only have about two more months to go!


----------



## ajd36

My beta was 32!! Much higher than I was expecting!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow I am just beside myself with all of this great news!!!!!!! <3 :cloud9:


----------



## LDizzy30

Congrats to everyone!!! September is a great month for sure!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ajd when do you go back?

allika r u still waiting til Thursday?


----------



## ajd36

I go back on Thurs and hopefully she'll let me do another one on Saturday too


----------



## Allika

Yeah I called and they were like "we'll test it on Thursday, no need to come in for it tomorrow" oh well I can wait another day...it doesn't say much anyway...just happy the test progressed this well and I will never test with FMU again!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Great news ladies.

I'm hoping that all this wonderful September BFP vibe continues !

Praying for more bfps!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Nurse just called, we're going to do a repeat of last cycle
Clomid- 100mg CD3-7
U/S @ CD11, again on CD13 if needed
Trigger (was CD13 last month) & IUI 48 hrs later
-hoping for better results this time!!!

Which should mean my CD11 u/s in on Friday Sept 20th, also the day we have to go to court for a motion for the guy who caused the car accident last year... Hopefully it'll be a good spin to a pretty crappy day :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Are you two testing again tomorrow?


----------



## ajd36

ummmmmmm? yeah! I have a drawer full of FRER!! I am trying to hold my pee right now for a few hrs and see what this afternoon looks like tehe


----------



## MandaC

Hello Ladies!!
So I just got my appt for my IVF consult!! Oct 4th which is perfect because I just finish my birth control on the 2nd and should start my period on the 5th if we decide to go ahead and start we won't have to wait!!


----------



## ajd36

Manda, that is perfect timing!!! Enjoy the rest of this month and just relax girl!


----------



## Allika

That's great Manda! I only have positive things to say about IVF (apart from the bloating towards Egg retrieval)


----------



## Allika

Just one more time because its so pretty :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika & aj! I'm so over the moon for both of you :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: 


Jenna- I hope its nothing bad with baby Draven! I'm sure Google doesn't help at all. I hope you hear back from the doc soon to find out what it is. 


Ohhhhhh & I planned on testing tomorrow but BOOM!!! Started spotting!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello all! I am brand new to this site and so glad there are sites out there like this. I don't really know anyone who is going through fertility treatments, so it's so nice to be able to see what you have been through. I have an u/s on Thursday and will be starting our first round of femara. I am so excited and so nervous at the same time! I am just praying that we are able to conceive fairly quickly as this process has already been up and down :) Thanks for letting me read all of your stories!


----------



## Allika

Hi there! This is a great group of friends here so welcome!

Tell us a little bit more about yourself, how long have you been trying? Are you seeing a fertility specialist or regular OBGYN is Femara your first line of therapy? I loved Femara, ovulated with it every single month


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Alika: We have only been ttc since May of this year, although my OBGYN is starting me on fertility medication because she doesn't think I have been ovulating. AF has been really sporadic ranging from a cycle of 14 days - 45 days. Femara is our first line of therapy and we start our first round on Thursday!


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome lifeisbeauty! Best of luck to you this cycle. Femara worked for me :winkwink:


----------



## Allika

Ok guys I am driving myself crazy worrying....I hate this!

On another note...sent my sister the pic of the test and got the same one back. She is pregnant also :) maybe a week ahead of me! This is either a huge blessing or if for one of us things go wrong really bad timing!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*EA* I hope this cycle works for you, hun. Keeping my FX'd! So if you don't mind me asking, what is the motion about?

*Lei* BOO that the :witch: showed up. :( Are you going to temp this cycle?

*Kins* Happy 9 weeks!!

*Manda* That's awesome news about the timing of IVF for you!! So excited for you!

*lifeis* Welcome! :flower: I hope that Femara works for you like it has some of our other ladies!! What will your test date be? I can add it to the front page!

*Allika* I know where you are and how you're feeling but you just have to embrace this BFP and know in your heart that it will stick!!! This is IT for you! Try to focus on the fact that you did things completely differently this time so you should have different results! :hugs: Be excited. This is a beautiful thing!!!

*Allika & ajd* Soooooooo I can't wait to see more and more tests and lines!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee:

I just love the wave of positivity going through this thread and I just know that we are ALL going to get our bfps!!!

Please check the front page and let me know if I'm missing anything for you :)


----------



## Kins

Wow Allika so awesome! Does your sister live close to you?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika* OMG i totally missed that til I saw Kins' post!! So exciting!! How wonderful!!!!


----------



## Allika

She lives in Germany with the rest of my family! But we are still very close despite the physical distance.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lei: I'm really sick of AF showing up for you to be honest :/ 

Allika: That's totally awesome how fun! Did you test again this morning? Last nights line looked GREAT.


----------



## luna_19

That's so exciting about your sister allika! My sil is one week behind me ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna- How's Draven??


----------



## Jenna_KA

Great. The petechiae is starting to fade, still no other symptoms as usual. Should get a response from the doctor sometime today. I actually have a couple new videos I forgot about I'll post them in my journal ;)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh and happy sweet pea! Wow already!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good, def keep us posted on what the doc says!! 

And, thanks :hugs:!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika did you test this afternoon again or are you just waiting for betas tomorrow? Still crazy how your smu is better than your fmu!


----------



## Allika

I tested again and the line is exactly the same like yesterday's SMU one but it was with FMU this morning and then I couldn't hold it more than 2h so didn't test again. Its only 11 DPO so its still super early.

However I feel super bloated to the point where it's really uncomfortable. My doctor warned me because I was mildly overstimulated and when he did the transfer he said "It's good that were just putting one in, your ovaries are huge and the Ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome will pick up speed if you're pregnant" I'm glad he warned me! 

Other than that I am freaking out about the chances of chemical pregnancy, ectopic pregnancy, early pregnancy loss and all that fun stuff! DH and I were so excited back in November and now with this one I am having a hard time to get excited about it. Didn't even have to cry out of joy yet...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kins

AJ..... I guess you dont need that IVF consult :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think your line looks great, esp if you compare it to your FMU pic from yesterday!! It's easier said than done, but try not to stress. It's unfortunate that experiencing loss kind of takes away from your ability to fully embrace a bfp. But I can tell you that with this one I have really put all of my energy in to only focusing on the positive and it has truly helped with my sanity :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Just popping in to see how are bfps are doing - go team September.

Hopin..thanjs to Jenna I noticed you are a pea. Wow time flies!

Jenna...glad to see Draven skin is improving. let us know what the Dr says!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Doctor emailed me back. She doesn't seem concerned which is great. She said most of the time these are benign. Sometimes kids who have blood problems get them but usually it is viral and not leukemia. If they are widely distributed on his body all at the same time I would like to see him. I replied explaining they're just on his neck, face, ears, and sometimes his arms but that's about as far as they go. I asked if we can just check his blood count during his next appointment in October to be sure. :) I'm feeling better now!


----------



## Allika

That's great news Jenna!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

That's great news Jenna! 

& I'm right there with you. We really didn't try this past month but with temping this next cycle I can hopefully figure out when I O. After all the fertility meds my cycle hasn't been the same 28 days. BUUTTT since I will be living with my mom I will have lots of time time save money for iui/ ivf costs.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I can't catch up much right now because I'm supposed to be working but the doctor said we can check his blood as his next appointment. So Hopin, Dravens next check up is Oct 15


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* Really glad to hear that the doc isn't worried :) Yay!

*Allika* How are you feeling about bloods? Do you think they'll put them through STAT or will you have to wait til tomorrow?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Lune* How are you feeling? Did you get betas? Couldn't remember. Your u/s is in just a few days!!! :dance:


----------



## lune_miel

Progesterone was 74 at 15dpo. Seems high but not low is all that matters.
I have been eating my share of pickles lately :sick:


----------



## Daisyflower1

Hi everyone, just wanted to give you an update on my cycle. I went back to the doctor 4 days ago for another ultrasound. My four 14-16mm follicles turned into one big follicle on the right :( (three just regressed, one took off). The right is the side that the radiologist thought that he saw peritubal adhesions :( I went for my iui (#3) and DHs sample wasn't the best either....9mill after wash but very motile. Usually I wold be crying at this point but we just had a good laugh at how suboptimal everything turned out :) I have an ivf consult on the 24 th if I get yet another BNF


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Daisy, all it takes is 1 good follie :) FX'd for you!

Allika, ajd, where are you??


----------



## Ingodshand

Morning Ladies! What an exciting week! How is everyone feeling? 

Alika- Good luck with your blood test today!!
Adj- Can not wait to hear your new beta level!!
Jenna- So glad that doc is not concerned about Draven. I am sure he will be perfectly fine!

AFM- I feel like I have been hit by a truck! I have the worst cold and can not take anything. I even tried to use my netipot last night, but I was so stuffed up that nothing would come out!

At least it is Thursday and my DH has this weekend off work:happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Igh I had a horrible cold last week! I couldn't use my neti pot at all for about a day and a half I was so stuffed up. I have a cool humidifier that helped at night. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Allika

I'm here and have good news and bad news.

I gained 3 lbs, am super bloated and have shortness of breath. Told my nurse about it and she said "oh no, looks like you have OHSS" she said its a good sign because I wouldn't have it unless I had hcg in my bloodstream. So they are doing a metabolic panel and also did an US. Of course you couldn't see a gestational sac yet at 3w5d but they measured my ovaries and they are enlarged and full of fluid. so they put me on bedrest and I am waiting for the Doc to call me back. It might be that I have to go in again this afternoon to see a Doctor (at my practice only the nurses were there as the Doctor was in surgery)....

Overall not fun, but sort of expected because I remember my Doc saying at
the transfer "good that were just putting one in, your ovaries are huge and two would have put you at a very high risk for OHSS"

I posted a pic of my test from yesterday night into journal...


----------



## Ingodshand

OMG, I just realized that I never made any of my gender guesses!

Luna - Girl
Lilrojo- Boy 
TypeA- Boy 
Ingodshands- Boy :)
Hopin- Girl 
lune- Boy 

Hopin- Can you please add my next appointment, September 24, to the front page?


----------



## Kins

Allika I dont see a link to your journal. Am i missing it?


----------



## Allika

Hi Kins,

here is the link: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1795781-allikas-journal-7.html


----------



## ajd36

Daisy: happy to hear you are keeping in good spirits! That can do wonders to help TTC. Keeping Fx for you!

IGH: I'm on the very bad head cold/chest tightness sickness boattoo! Get some rest darling! 

Allika: sorry to hear you're suffering with OHSS. You too get lots of rest and keep us posted. Do you think you'll get your results today?

AFM: I'm at the lab now waiting for my turn, hopefully it's another STAT lab in the system :) I'll keep you guys posted as soon as I know. My test this morning looked like last night's test but I didn't have time to post it yet.


----------



## Allika

> Allika: sorry to hear you're suffering with OHSS. You too get lots of rest and keep us posted. Do you think you'll get your results today?

I will definitely get results today...


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey all! I went in this morning and had my ultrasound. My Dr. said I don't have any cysts, so I can start letrozole tonight! I am on 5mg CD 3-7. I go in for another ultrasound on the the 19th. Like I have said before, this is my first time doing this. Is my ultrasound on the 19th to see the size of my follicles? What do you think will happen if my follicles are too small?

Hopin: I am not too sure what my test date will be. How can I figure that out?

I truly appreciate everyone's help an encouragement! I am so glad I found this group!!! :flower:


----------



## MandaC

lifeisbeauty said:


> Hey all! I went in this morning and had my ultrasound. My Dr. said I don't have any cysts, so I can start letrozole tonight! I am on 5mg CD 3-7. I go in for another ultrasound on the the 19th. Like I have said before, this is my first time doing this. Is my ultrasound on the 19th to see the size of my follicles? What do you think will happen if my follicles are too small?
> 
> Hopin: I am not too sure what my test date will be. How can I figure that out?
> 
> I truly appreciate everyone's help an encouragement! I am so glad I found this group!!! :flower:

It is in and around 14dpo:)

What CD will you be on the 19th, because sometimes if the follies are to small they will cxl your cycle, unless you are taking injections too then they might up your dose. My dr cxld my cycle 2 times because of small follies.

Good Luck:)


----------



## MandaC

Allika said:


> I'm here and have good news and bad news.
> 
> I gained 3 lbs, am super bloated and have shortness of breath. Told my nurse about it and she said "oh no, looks like you have OHSS" she said its a good sign because I wouldn't have it unless I had hcg in my bloodstream. So they are doing a metabolic panel and also did an US. Of course you couldn't see a gestational sac yet at 3w5d but they measured my ovaries and they are enlarged and full of fluid. so they put me on bedrest and I am waiting for the Doc to call me back. It might be that I have to go in again this afternoon to see a Doctor (at my practice only the nurses were there as the Doctor was in surgery)....
> 
> Overall not fun, but sort of expected because I remember my Doc saying at
> the transfer "good that were just putting one in, your ovaries are huge and two would have put you at a very high risk for OHSS"
> 
> I posted a pic of my test from yesterday night into journal...


What does OHSS stand for??

Your test looks great!!!! I am excited to here your numbers. These are your first betas right?


----------



## smileydoc

Hey Ladies, 

Need your help and it's not baby related, actually TypeA needs your help.....she forgot her password and can't long in! Any ideas on how you can retrieve it?? 

Also, she wanted me to pass along some VERY exciting news..........she's having a BOY!!!!!!!!!! They had a gender reveal party on Saturday and the icing was BLUE, so looks like baseball and peewee football in her future 

Hope all is well and thanks for the login help


----------



## Allika

I was wondering where the heck Type A went!!!!!!!!!! How are you smileydoc?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd, allika* Can't wait to hear your results from today!!!

*Allika* So what does OHSS exactly mean now that you're pregnant?

*lifeis* That would dependon how long your cycles normally are, when you normally ovulate, etc. For now I'll just put your next u/s on the front page :)

*smiley* Ahhh! So exciting! I know we've all asked a few times where TypeA is so I'm glad to know she didn't just ditch us :haha: And a BOY! Is she excited?! 
I'm not sure about pw retreival, there's gotta be a link or something that says "forgot password" or something right?

This thread is due for some girls!!!! Momof1 is the only one with a :pink: bean on the way! ....At least, that we know of! Too many team :yellow: on here :haha: It's not too late to get a gender scan ladies :rofl:

IGH...what is your appt on the 24th for? Just a pre-natal or is it an u/s as well?

****Edit**** I forgot LDizzy :dohh:!!! She's got a girl on the way :) LDizzy how the heck are ya? You've been awfully quiet :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

OHSS I think is ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome 

Or some combination of that.

Allika sorry you ate dealing with thses...hope it fixes itself and you are not dealing with the discomfort any longer.


----------



## Ingodshand

smileydoc said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Need your help and it's not baby related, actually TypeA needs your help.....she forgot her password and can't long in! Any ideas on how you can retrieve it??
> 
> Also, she wanted me to pass along some VERY exciting news..........she's having a BOY!!!!!!!!!! They had a gender reveal party on Saturday and the icing was BLUE, so looks like baseball and peewee football in her future
> 
> Hope all is well and thanks for the login help

What exciting news! Tell her congrats! I have no idea how to reset your password. I forgot mine and could only login on my phone forever! You can try to post under the help forum for her and ask the question.


----------



## Ingodshand

Allika- So sorry you are having to deal with OHSS. I understand it can be very dangerous so take it easy! This will all be worth it in the end!

Hopin- My apt is just a well visit. No more ultrasounds until 20 weeks:nope:


----------



## luna_19

allika I'm sorry you're dealing with ohss :hugs: your most recent test is definitely looking good :)

smiley maybe you can pm a moderator and ask how she can get her password reset


----------



## Kins

I forgot my passwords before there is actually a link on the main page where u sign it to click forgot password


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins said:


> I forgot my passwords before there is actually a link on the main page where u sign it to click forgot password

Love your second ticker!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins, don't forget to let me know when you're ready for me to add your due date to the front page and when we can start guessing genders for you! :hugs: :flower:

No pressure at all though! :)


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Manda: I will be on CD 10 at my ultrasound appointment on the 19th.

Hopin: Thanks for the help. I have never really had "regular" cycles before, so I truly have no idea what my typical cycle length is. 

What types of symptoms have you ladies had with letrozole? Also, what is your dosage? I'm on 5mg for 5 days.


----------



## smileydoc

Allika said:


> I was wondering where the heck Type A went!!!!!!!!!! How are you smileydoc?

Allika - thanks so much for asking, u r sweet!! I'm good, just waiting for AF to pass so we can get back to baby making and hopefully a BFP!!! I feel this wait is almost worse than the 2 week for testing! Still hoping we won't need help, but two months of trying naturally then we will get blood work done!! How r u?

Thanks to everyone that helped with the login question, hopefully TypeA will be back soon


----------



## Allika

Ok just got my results. I am indeed OHSSing and dehydrated which is odd because I've been drinking non stop! 

Now the important part my hcg is at 53 which is pretty good for 12DPO according to the nurse. So yay for me!

Now I am drinking more Gatorade!


----------



## typeA TTC

FINALLY!!!! I'm back! Ugh. That was like pulling teeth!! 

It is a boy! I'll send Jenna the most recent pics of baby. Pregnancy has been pretty boring recently and for that I am so thankful!! Now to catch up on everything!


----------



## typeA TTC

Allika said:


> Ok just got my results. I am indeed OHSSing and dehydrated which is odd because I've been drinking non stop!
> 
> Now the important part my hcg is at 53 which is pretty good for 12DPO according to the nurse. So yay for me!
> 
> Now I am drinking more Gatorade!

Ugh! I'm so sorry Allika! That cannot be comfortable! Please take care of yourself and watch your fluid build up in your body! Keep us updated!!! So happy for you though!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Jenna_KA said:


> Great. The petechiae is starting to fade, still no other symptoms as usual. Should get a response from the doctor sometime today. I actually have a couple new videos I forgot about I'll post them in my journal ;)

Holy macaroni!! I had this same thing as an adult!!! I know all about some petechiae and they said its usually found in children! Do you know what caused it? I don't want to flood you with info if you already know the culprit!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika awesome number!! :yipee: :dance: :happydance:!!!!!!!!

Bless your heart I'm so sorry you're dealing with that :(

Are you going for more betas or were they just doing the initial draw to confirm?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome back TypeA :hugs:!!!! Congrats on the boy!!!!!!!


----------



## Allika

Hooray TypeA so glad you're back!!!! congrats on the baby boy!!!!!!!

@Hopin: going back on Monday and they want me to call as soon as my symptoms (weight gain mainly) go further up


----------



## ajd36

At work but real quick.... my beta was 78 today!! And 32 on Tues, at almost exactly 48hrs!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:headspin::dance::wohoo:

What WONDERFUL news ajd!!!

I am so incredibly happy for you and Allika it's just not even funny!!

Can I add EDD's to the front page for you sweet ladies????!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> :headspin::dance::wohoo:
> 
> What WONDERFUL news ajd!!!
> 
> I am so incredibly happy for you and Allika it's just not even funny!!
> 
> Can I add EDD's to the front page for you sweet ladies????!

Me too! So happy for the both of you!!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ajd....that's exactly what my betas were @ 3w6d :) :hugs:


----------



## Allika

Maybe you're both having twins! Hahahaha


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika so what does this OHSS mean for you? I know it means you're over stimulated but is it dangerous or just something you wait out and goes away? Great number by the way, are you going back again for a 48hr?

Aj almost a perfect double! GREAT!!

TypeA welcome back!! WOOO boy, I was right ;) Have a name for him yet? Feeling kicks? 

Hopin how you feeling today?


----------



## Allika

@Jenna: it kinda depends if it stays mild to moderate it's not a big issue and you just kind of have to let it pass! If it becomes severe than it is an issue because you need to go the hospital, get an IV and get drained. In severe cases the weight gain is like 20lbs in a week...also the severe cases carry a greater risk of miscarriage! But lets not go there!

If I weren't pregnant I didn't have OHSS and I am rather pregnant than not having OHSS so just gotta get through it!!!


----------



## Kins

Hey hopin I'll say go ahead and add an edd April 16th to front page. I can't live in fear.

As for guessing let me first say I am one of 7kids. Two boys 5girls. My 3 sisters have a total of 8kids 6 of them girls.... 

I wonder if that means girl for me? Lol alot of estrogen in my family. Although I feel it's going to be a boy. Is that possible this early to have a feeling? 

On dh side it's just him and his sister she has 1 son.

Btw I'm team yellow because nothing about getting pregnant or being pregnant has been a surprise.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Allika I'm not worried you and baby will be just fine. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

And my day just got better, I was so worried about my progesterone level as my boobs have gotten less sore... but I'm at 30.7!!!' Yay :) 

Please add me to the front page with my Sweet Bundle EDD May 23rd. No gender guesses for me until we find out how many!!


----------



## luna_19

You're due on my birthday!


----------



## Daisyflower1

I can't believe how many pregnancies we have on this thread! It gives me a lot of hope :) good luck this month Smiley, EA and Manda :hugs:


----------



## Allika

We are on a role here!!!!! Maybe we will reach more than 3 in one month for the first time!!!!!


----------



## Daisyflower1

Allika I wish I could "like" your post but there is no like button!


----------



## Ingodshand

ajd36 said:


> And my day just got better, I was so worried about my progesterone level as my boobs have gotten less sore... but I'm at 30.7!!!' Yay :)
> 
> Please add me to the front page with my Sweet Bundle EDD May 23rd. No gender guesses for me until we find out how many!!


Does the doctor think it could be twins with your levels? That would be crazy!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Okay so I know there are so many BFP's and I want to gender guess, but I have lost track of the names!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

That would be exciting if there are 2 sets of twins!!!

quick question, so I went on birth control pill on cycle day 5 and was told to take it for 18days. Would I start meds for IVF then or is it going to give me my period again and then start from there?


----------



## Allika

It's giving you your period again and then you start from there! BCP help a lot in preparation for IVF so as much as it sucks to swallow these little suckers when you want to get preggo they will help you with your response to IVF!


----------



## hockeypucks

Thanks Alika- that makes sense!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi, I just had my fet can I please join? I have a son from my first round of ivf. I ended up with 3 frozen embryos from that. My son is nearly a year and I so want another. Originally I was going to be put in the best embryo, which is a hatching blastocyst 2, bc the other 2 were not that good - like only early stage blasts and frozen together. An hour before my transfer, my dr called and told me that the hatching blast I was planning to transfer was not in very good shape after the thawing process and recommended that I put in the other 2 as well. So there I took his advice, I am now PUPO with 3 embies! I'm terrified of triplets and scared of twins. I hope there will at least be 1 though. Here comes the wait!


----------



## Daisyflower1

Fingers crossed for you Sunshine! I hope your son gets a little brother or sister :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Welcome Sunshine! I've got my FX for you :flower:


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks ladies! I hope so too bc we have no more frosties after this. Ivf is so expensive and with no help from insurance. I don't think it is fair, it's a disease like any other. 

So 2 sets of twins already this month on this board?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Welcome sunshine!* :flower: When are you testing?!

Let's pump the brakes on this 2 sets of twins thing here, if you're referring to me :haha:. I know at one point I thought twins was a cool idea but I'm just hoping for one healthy bean :cloud9: There's also zero reason to think I would be prego with more than one.
Ajd I'm def pulling for you to have two though :) I would love for us to have some twinnies on this thread!!

*Lune* SO exciting you have your u/s on Monday!! Are you just pumped or what?!

What else is going on ladies? Any big plans this weekend?

Let's keep the BFP's going this month! We're only halfway through it!

Everyone, Kins is ready for us to gender guess so let me know your guess :)

*Allika* Can I add your edd to the front page?


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: yes you can! Its 05/24/2014! :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Welcome Sunshine! Good luck with your TWW!

So i am driving myself crazy over here and I just don't know why I can't accept that everything is fine with my baby. I am just so worried that I will go into my 13 week apt and there will not be a heartbeat. I think I just need to take a nap and this cold is playing with my brain. I would love to just take some cold medicine.. ugh.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Allika

@IGH: oh you can't think like that!!!!! Everything will be fine with your little peanut!!!! Try to keep things positive! Unfortunately the worry will never go away, not even when you had your baby! So you just have to get used to worrying and do it with positive energy!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks sweetie! I know I am just being crazy! I might actually go buy one of those home doppler machines then I can hear the heartbeat whenever I want to!


----------



## Allika

Oh yes buy it! I want one of those too!


----------



## lune_miel

*IGH* - I was just going to suggest getting a doppler. I will def be getting one of those this time. You are so close to the safe mark!


----------



## Ingodshand

lune_miel said:


> *IGH* - I was just going to suggest getting a doppler. I will def be getting one of those this time. You are so close to the safe mark!

I know! I think that is what is making me even more nervous! Do you guys know of any good dopplers? i am looking online and they are not as expensive as I thought, but also do not want to get a cheapy and not hear anything!


----------



## Ingodshand

Okay, I did it! Here is what I ordered. Will let you all know how it goes!

https://www.facelake.com/sonotrax-b.html


----------



## ajd36

oh IGH, that is a great looking price on that test!!! I'm considering getting one too!


----------



## Kins

Ya I thinking of buying one too because I have been so scared.
Everytime i get new pains down there I think the worst. Think Allika is right unfortunately we are always going to worry. Im just trying not to break down. haha I broke down big time last week. I go to accupuncture today---looking forward to that

I think I will look into a doppler for home too. Whats the earliest they work? Im only 9weeks

I saw one awhile ago before I was prego on Groupon for cheap too bad its not there now.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Welcome sunshine!* :flower: When are you testing?!
> 
> Let's pump the brakes on this 2 sets of twins thing here, if you're referring to me :haha:. I know at one point I thought twins was a cool idea but I'm just hoping for one healthy bean :cloud9: There's also zero reason to think I would be prego with more than one.
> Ajd I'm def pulling for you to have two though :) I would love for us to have some twinnies on this thread!!

Thanks Hopin4ABump! I'm really scared of twins! Do you have one already? How many did you put in?



Ingodshand said:


> Okay, I did it! Here is what I ordered. Will let you all know how it goes!
> 
> https://www.facelake.com/sonotrax-b.html

Ingodshand, I have the same one. Loved it after I got the hang of it, but in the beginning it kinda drove me nuts b/c I couldn't find the heart beat. :haha:

AFM, I'm bored on this bedrest. My inlaws are here watching my son. So blessed to have such great inlaws. They drove 45 miles to get to our place at 8 am before my DH had to leave. I hope you ladies post a lot b/c I am BORED!


----------



## Kins

Sunshine why are you on bedrest?


----------



## sunshine1217

Kins said:


> Sunshine why are you on bedrest?

I did my FET yesterday and I'm suppose to be on bedrest for 2 days.


----------



## Ingodshand

sunshine1217 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> *Welcome sunshine!* :flower: When are you testing?!
> 
> Let's pump the brakes on this 2 sets of twins thing here, if you're referring to me :haha:. I know at one point I thought twins was a cool idea but I'm just hoping for one healthy bean :cloud9: There's also zero reason to think I would be prego with more than one.
> Ajd I'm def pulling for you to have two though :) I would love for us to have some twinnies on this thread!!
> 
> Thanks Hopin4ABump! I'm really scared of twins! Do you have one already? How many did you put in?
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I did it! Here is what I ordered. Will let you all know how it goes!
> 
> https://www.facelake.com/sonotrax-b.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Ingodshand, I have the same one. Loved it after I got the hang of it, but in the beginning it kinda drove me nuts b/c I couldn't find the heart beat. :haha:
> 
> AFM, I'm bored on this bedrest. My inlaws are here watching my son. So blessed to have such great inlaws. They drove 45 miles to get to our place at 8 am before my DH had to leave. I hope you ladies post a lot b/c I am BORED!Click to expand...

Oh that makes me nervous! How early were you trying to find the heartbeat? I will be almost 12 weeks before it arrives. The site says that it will work by 8-10 weeks


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins said:


> Ya I thinking of buying one too because I have been so scared.
> Everytime i get new pains down there I think the worst. Think Allika is right unfortunately we are always going to worry. Im just trying not to break down. haha I broke down big time last week. I go to accupuncture today---looking forward to that
> 
> I think I will look into a doppler for home too. Whats the earliest they work? Im only 9weeks
> 
> I saw one awhile ago before I was prego on Groupon for cheap too bad its not there now.

Oh Kins, I wish we could give each other a hug:hugs: and just know that everything will be okay! I was getting worried because my nausea and headaches had gone away but am starting to feel sick again so i am feeling better!


----------



## Allika

Im on bedrest too!!! Meh!

Hopin has one son (6) and got pregnant last cycle naturally, so very exciting!

Adj did an IUI with (and correct me if I am wrong) 3 follicles, so there is a valid chance for twins.

Lune_miel got pregnant last cycle on Clomid

I underwent IVF and transferred one blastocyst 1 week and 1 day ago.

That's a summary of the most recent preggo ones, most of us have it in our signature though!


----------



## ajd36

I did pure injections this past cycle with a trigger when my 4 follies looked good: 2 bigger 2 trailers.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Good afternoon ladies! 
I started taking femara for the first time last night. I am so glad that the only side effect I had was a headache. It's already gone though! I just can't wait to go in on Thursday and see how well the medication worked! I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Kins

Ingodshand said:


> Oh Kins, I wish we could give each other a hug:hugs: and just know that everything will be okay! I was getting worried because my nausea and headaches had gone away but am starting to feel sick again so i am feeling better!

Ya I guess what worries me is that i Dont know what is and isnt normal. Like for two days now I have and pressure I guess in my uterus?? I dunno even know lol whereever my uterus might be these days. But ya so I know women are without going to feel their uterus as it grows I just wish I knew if what I am feeling is correct ya know? 

Ive had the nausea come and go I tend to just keep trying to snack through it.
My biggest thing has been headaches and heardburn with some constipation thrown in here and there. So when I get the feeling in the uterus it concerns me. BUT i had it last week and I went and got U/S and I was fine so I am banking on it being normal prego symptoms.

Can wait till me next scan.

Which actually makes me wonder.... when you go for a first obgyn appt will they do an ultra sound? Ill be almost 10weeks. I have an appt the day before that which I know they will do an u/s so I am just concerned about two u/s in a row.

What do you all think?


----------



## Kins

btw sorry for all the typos above. I type too much too fast for my own good.


----------



## Kins

So I actually just called the OBGYN after I posted to find out about U/S the secretary that answered said usually on first visit they will only check a heartbeat but no U/S so I am definitely going to keep my appt with my Reproductive Endocrinologist for Monday


----------



## luna_19

just in regards to dopplers ladies don't freak out if you can't find the heartbeat early on. I don't own one but I remember my doctor couldn't find a heartbeat at almost 13 weeks which he said was really normal. There has been no trouble finding it at every appointment since then.

Also ultrasounds aren't harmful to baby at all, the machine is literally just bouncing sound waves to create an image, no radiation involved.


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks for the synopsis Allika. Not sure if you read but I had 3 frozens I was going to put the best one in. The other 2 were just early blasts and frozen together. On the day of the transfer, they told me the thawing process made the one embryo's quality sub par. We made the last minute decision to put in 3 at the dr's advice. It's really scary, since none of the 3 were good after the thawing.


----------



## sunshine1217

Kin, i think you're fine. Also regarding when OB does an ultrasound....that's a big it depends! My OB last time was horrible and didn't do any of the ultrasounds. I was sent to a perinatologist to do my trimester screening and that's when I got to see the fetus. Especially since I did it so much with my RE. I do also know of ppl whose OB did a lot of it.


----------



## Allika

sunshine1217 said:


> Thanks for the synopsis Allika. Not sure if you read but I had 3 frozens I was going to put the best one in. The other 2 were just early blasts and frozen together. On the day of the transfer, they told me the thawing process made the one embryo's quality sub par. We made the last minute decision to put in 3 at the dr's advice. It's really scary, since none of the 3 were good after the thawing.

I read on several forums that often the embryos where you didn't expect it made it anyway so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sunshine1217

I was very silly back when I did IVF. I had a thought that we should do half of the eggs ICSI and half naturally. Of course out of the non ICSI ones, we only ended up with one embryo. I wanted it to be as natural as possible, so native. We could have had many more had I not done that.:growlmad:

I am still hopeful though! Thanks for your kind words Allika!:hugs:


----------



## Allika

sunshine1217 said:


> I was very silly back when I did IVF. I had a thought that we should do half of the eggs ICSI and half naturally. Of course out of the non ICSI ones, we only ended up with one embryo. I wanted it to be as natural as possible, so native. We could have had many more had I not done that.:growlmad:

I thought the same thing when we did our consult but our Doctor forbid it and said that's ridiculous and it's no natural environment either way because naturally the egg also will not be surrounded by millions of sperm but only the "fastest" one. At our fertility
Institute they only do ICSI no matter what! 

Lesson learned for sure!


----------



## LDizzy30

Allika said:


> Im on bedrest too!!! Meh!
> 
> Hopin has one son (6) and got pregnant last cycle naturally, so very exciting!
> 
> Adj did an IUI with (and correct me if I am wrong) 3 follicles, so there is a valid chance for twins.
> 
> Lune_miel got pregnant last cycle on Clomid
> 
> I underwent IVF and transferred one blastocyst 1 week and 1 day ago.
> 
> That's a summary of the most recent preggo ones, most of us have it in our signature though!

Omg thanks Allika! I get in here everyday, but it's hard to navigate on my cell. 
Okay so my gender guesses!
Hopin- boy
Adj- girl (maybe two!)
Lune_miel- boy
And of course Allika- girl


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@Hopin  Im not sure what will be accomplished at the motion (if anything)  we go every 8 weeks or so, the prosecution & defense exchange info, and we get another date Were waiting to find out if hes going to plead out or if this is going to trial by judge or jury. Its been a long process, and I dont see the light at the end of the tunnel yet!

@LifeisBeauty  if youll be CD 10 it sounds like a follicle study to me. They may have you come back the next day also, or 2 days out to compare one result to the next. Good luck! Im not familiar with Letrozole, but in my quick google  its also known as Femera, which I think is an alternative to Clomid? I havent taken that one, but I have taken clomid  with minimal side effects What side effects to you have? Clomid they suggest you take at night so you sleep through the side effects. Maybe this would help?

@AJD  numbers look great! Congrats

@ Kins  Btw I'm team yellow because nothing about getting pregnant or being pregnant has been a surprise  thats exactly how I feel! I want to be team yellow so badly this time (whenever it happens) but DH refuses! He thinks he can find out and not tell me  haha  well see who wins What do you think of acupuncture? Im doing it for the first time Tuesday @ CD8

@Daisy  thank you!

@Sunshine  good luck! I would be terrified of triplets too! I am secretly hoping for twins though  and I think DH is on to me &#61514; - hes not quite as excited at the prospect

@IGH  I dont know where you live  but you can rent those dopplers too! I did for a few weeks  I heard a heartbeat @ 9w2d and kept it until I could feel the kicks  just something to look into  
Nevermind, I was a little behind  I see you ordered one. Good luck! And dont panic if you cant find a heartbeat right away  stay calm


AFM: Im on CD 4, started clomid 100mg last night Im trying acupuncture for the first time on Tuesday, and I have my CD 11 follicle study on Friday the 20th  starting to get re-excited for this cycle  It usually just takes me a few days to acknowledge the passing failed cycle This weekend were taking it easy, doing a few projects around the house.


----------



## MandaC

Hey ladies. 

I own a Doppler too, both my sisters are L&D nurses and took one from work a few years back. Lol I would sometimes spend 30 mins trying to find my kids HBs. So don't panic if u can't find it:)

Iam having a little bit of second thoughts about going for our IVF consult. I mean I have been pregnant 2 times before and I did get prego this month but ended very early. I did find away that each IUI would only be 583$ if I just took my Fermera and steroid my body did produce 2 follies. So I dunno if I should go and see what the Dr has to say or just keep trying a few more times with IUIs with no injections? I really hate how infertility consumes your entire life


----------



## River54

Can I join you guys?

Got the go ahead to do our first IUI cycle, so started Letrozole (femara) today, and gonal f injections on cd5&7.
They have me going in for an ultrasound on cd9 to see how things progress. I am guessing after that they'll let me know what else to do. - I forgot to ask what the outcomes could be.
Also doing fertility acupuncture - started it last cycle, and was soo relaxing.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi River
I remember you from other threads, welcome!
I'm trying acupuncture for the first time this cycle - good luck with the new plan.


----------



## Kins

EA- I love Accupuncture! I was nervous at first but now I try and go every couple weeks.
It's my place to go to get away and relax. I have the lady turn the lights off and she leaves the room for awhile and you just zone out.
She is young and easy to talk to and it's just calming there.

How did you go about renting a Doppler?


----------



## Kins

Manda I say go ahead see what the doc says about Ivf but don't let him talk u into anything. U will know when you've had enough and want to do Ivf.

Welcome river gl with iui


----------



## Allika

I agree with Kins....listen to it but make the decision based on how you're feeling! For us the cost of IUI ($1,500 each cycle with oral medication and $2,300 with injections) just didnt make sense in case we needed 4 rounds or so because that would have been half am IVF without any embryos frozen! + I really wanted to get more details on why so many of our "perfect" cycles didnt work! I couldn't have gone on for 5-6 months without getting pregnant and at the same time staying sane! I just needed to attack it as aggressive as possible! But that was my personal decision and it's like Kins says "when you know IVF is the right thing to do, you'll know"


----------



## sunshine1217

EAandBA_TTC, I wanted twins last time around but after having one....ah...I'm not sure I can do it!

I'm very thankful for anything really. Just want to get through the next few days. My birthday happens to be right around the time I would be testing. I'm going to have either a very good or very bad one.

RE Acupuncture, I never really felt differently after doing it. I'm always freaked out by the needles on my body to be totally relaxed.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I rented the Doppler from storkradio.com - and if I remember correctly it's by the month I think. It wasn't cheap, but I got a better one then I would have bought & would have only used it for that timeframe anyways.

I am VERY fortunate that our insurance is 100% no cost to us. We don't pay a percentge of the premium and the deductible is picked up by my employer, so I only have small co-pays... But since it's paid you have to follow their schedule... X number of months trying on your own, x with method a, x with method b, and so on... So IUI's for now and I really can't complain - I just hope it works soon! My sanity needs it!

And the acupuncturist specializes in fertility. I was very impressed when I called - her first few questions were "are you on clomid or fermera?" An "what cycle day are you on?" Finally someone who speaks my lingo besides you guys & my ob/gyn. Haha


----------



## Jenna_KA

Gender guess for
Kins and Allika: I think :pink: for both!
And AJD I know you want to wait for guesses until your US but I still think :pink: for you also, even if it's twins :)


----------



## ajd36

Updates for the front page:

9/16 Beta test

Gender guesses:
Kins: Boy
Allika: Girl
Hopin....what are the purple hearts for? Just wondering as the last three ladies don't have them

:blush:
AFM: yup....the gas has kicked in too


----------



## sunshine1217

I can't help but think about my symptoms. I'm feeling cramp and gassy. I remeber I was tired but this time, I can't sleep! Is insomnia one of the symptoms??:shrug:

My boobs aren't as big as last time but then again, breastfeeding has really changed them. 

What symptoms did you ladies have?


----------



## Jenna_KA

WOOOOO!
US for Lune today, lets see that beautiful little bean!
And bloods for Allika, can't wait to see those numbers progressing :)

Sunshine cramping is absolutely normal I had it and so is insomnia. Every pregnancy is different!

Hopin, AJD: how are you feeling?!


----------



## Kins

Grateful back to work today? Good luck to you. You can do this


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning sweet ladies!! I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. I did :)

*IGH* That doppler looks like a fantastic deal! Keep us posted on how it works. So long as everything goes well at our u/s next week I plan to order one too :)

*lifeis* How's it going for you? You have a follie scan Thursday right?

*Kins* So happy everything is going well for you and that you're starting to feel more relaxed in this pregnancy :hugs: So you don't have your f/s appt today?

*EA* How did the motion go?

*Manda* Do IVF when you are ready!! Don't rush it. 

*River* Welcome!! :flower: When is your u/s? I will add it to the front page.

*Sunshine* Those symptoms sound good, where are you in your cycle right now?

*Grateful* Are you back to work today???!

*Lune* What time is your appointment?! Ahhhh! Can't wait!!!! :dance:

*ajd, Allika* I'd wish you luck with your betas today but I know you don't need it as they are going to keep climbing and climbing :) What time do you ladies go?

Hope I didn't miss anyone, anything else exciting going on?!


----------



## Kins

Hey Hopin- actually went to the reproductive endocrinologist this morning my appt was 7am. Put an update/photo on my page. I am officially graduated from them and have my first OBGYN appt tomorrow.

I am excited that things are going well its just gonna be weird not going to the specialist as Ive been seeing them so often for past 2years!

I finally asked due date and I am correct it is April 16th!


----------



## sunshine1217

Hopin, today I am 4dpt. Since I transferred blasts it's like 4dp5dt so 9 :dpo sorta. Last time I was pregnant, I didnt feel anything till 5 days and I was tired the whole time.

JENNA, you're prob right every pregnancy is different!


----------



## Allika

@Kins: Happy Graduation Day!

@Grateful: Thinking of you as you head back to work!!!!!!


----------



## River54

Kins - Happy Graduation Day! - I hope all goes well with your obgyn :)

My ultrasound is scheduled for this Thursday morning. Then they'll have a look at my follies and see where I am at and what to do next. Never having been monitored like this, I am not sure what to expect. I am guessing either more meds, or another appt, or they just tell me to call when I get a +opk. I am hoping not the latter, as for those I read they want to know by 10:30am for an appt the next day...Not sure if I can get a + that early? I haven't used many opks before...
Took my first injection last night, it was easier than I had thought it would be.


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins said:


> Hey Hopin- actually went to the reproductive endocrinologist this morning my appt was 7am. Put an update/photo on my page. I am officially graduated from them and have my first OBGYN appt tomorrow.
> 
> I am excited that things are going well its just gonna be weird not going to the specialist as Ive been seeing them so often for past 2years!
> 
> I finally asked due date and I am correct it is April 16th!


What a sweet picture Kins!! Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

sunshine1217 said:


> Hopin, today I am 4dpt. Since I transferred blasts it's like 4dp5dt so 9 :dpo sorta. Last time I was pregnant, I didnt feel anything till 5 days and I was tired the whole time.
> 
> JENNA, you're prob right every pregnancy is different!

Hey Sunshine, the only symptom that I had was being so tired and wanting to take a nap every afternoon. When are you going to start testing???:thumbup:


----------



## Ingodshand

Hopin- Are you pregnant sick or cold sick? I finally went to the doc this saturday and got a zpack.. starting to feel better!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... sorry im constantly going mia.. life is so busy.. My daughter started preschool and goes for 2 hours 3 days a week.. and my son is teething.. 19 months so that's a bit of a handful lately.. and im in college.. let me tell you stats is not my friend.. 

So yeah that's me.. entered 3rd tri on Saturday.. so officially in the home stretch..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

Just wanted to say hi....Been following along...it's so exciting here!

To all the bfp/new bumps....so exciting to see your little beans grow and beta numbers double. I will send in my gender guesses when I'm on my laptop!

To all the newbies....welcome to the group. This is an awesome supportive group of ladies!
Hope to see you get your bfps!

Hugs and kisses!!!!!


----------



## lune_miel

Had the scan, I am officially 6w but I know I O'd on cd17 so little less than that really. The machine was grainy but my Dr was very pleased with the size of the gestational sac and the yolk sac. She said the little bean was right up against the wall so hard to see, but measuring right on time. So didn't get to confirm a heartbeat but it's no worry at this point. :cloud9:

I'm going to schedule the next one in two weeks and maybe at her other clinic since that one has a way more sophisticated U/S.

First sigh of relief.

*Hopin *- Can't wait for your scan - you will have much more to see!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins!! Happy graduation :) That pic is beautiful. :hugs:

Sunshine, yes when are you going to test?!

River, keep us posted on your process!!

IGH....pregnant sick. I'm grateful for it though :flower:

Rojo...not much longer!!!

Hi Breaking...miss you!! :hugs:

Lune, so glad you had a good scan! That must be relieving! Let me know when your next appt is. I can't wait for mine either, only 10 days left! I will be 8w1d so I should be able to see quite a bit.
Happy 6 weeks to you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ajd, Allika - did you go for bloods yet?!


----------



## ajd36

I was at the lab an hour again and it was another stat lab.... so hopefully she will email me soon!


----------



## Allika

Just got my beta. 282. Yay. I am relieved!!!!!!!!!!! Today is 16DPO.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika :yipee: !!!! :) Great #!!!!


----------



## Allika

I am so relieved! I got myself all worked up because the OHSS went away and I thought since the OHSS is activated by hcg mine must have decreased otherwise why would I have been feeling better?! :) nope I am still pregnant hoooray!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hooray is right!!!!!!!

DH asked me if the 'girls on my forum' knew I was pregnant yet (silly man, of course they know! they knew before YOU did :haha: :rofl:)

But anywho I was telling him about you, ajd and lune, and how special these rainbow babies are. And I told him about everyone else and where we all are in our cycles.

He was really interested in hearing all about us. :hugs:


----------



## Allika

I told my husband about all of the girls on here too! First he thought it was weird. Now he even asks himself hehe :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah DH used to make fun of me for it :haha: Now he realizes why I'm on here.


----------



## ajd36

And my beta was 472!!! No more worrying for me!!! I'm happily pregnant

Your number looks perfect too Allika :) We both have great doubling going on hehe


----------



## Allika

472 holy cow! Now I really wonder if its twins!!!!


----------



## River54

Awesome numbers!


----------



## sunshine1217

Hopin', I"m 4dp5dt so maybe tomorrow or wed? My birthday is Thursday, not sure if I should test.:shrug:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Kins: What a cute little baby you have there! It looks like a real person :) I'm still thinking girl :)

Lune: Congratulations on your confirmation of a healthy little bean! Baby may not have a heartbeat quite yet but by your next one in 2 weeks it will. And it might even look like a little gummy bear!

Hopin: 10 days is too far away :( I can't wait to see your little peanut.

Allika: Congratulations on your healthy numbers I'm so happy for you! :hugs:

AJD: You too, great numbers!! Now when is your US?! Lets see how many we have ;)


----------



## ajd36

Just booked my FIRST pregnancy ultrasound ever!! 

October 8th at 11am west coast time


----------



## Allika

Oh my that is soooo long! I want to know how many!!!!!!


----------



## mwb2040

Would like to join in... In our first cycle of IVF, male factor, and just had my 5 day transfer today. We had 34 eggs retrieved, 28 mature, 6 fertilized and transferred back 2 embryos. This is going to be a long week!! They told me to come back in 10 days for my beta, which seems like a long time? 

Congrats to everyone with a BFP!! Very, very exciting :)


----------



## MandaC

Hey:)

I'm so excited to see everyone's numbers going up so nicely!! 

@Adj I can't wait for your ultrasound....Are u excited that it could be twins?

@Hopin hurray for prego sickness!! :)

I have been so busy and was finally able to catch myself up with everyone.

AFM: Iam going to cxl my IVF consult and iam very at peace with our decision. Even tho I would be sad about not having another baby I think I would be ok if it didnt happen with IUI or naturally. I have 2 healthy girls now and if iam meant to have another baby I will:)
Just my thoughts:)


----------



## sunshine1217

mwb2040 said:


> Would like to join in... In our first cycle of IVF, male factor, and just had my 5 day transfer today. We had 34 eggs retrieved, 28 mature, 6 fertilized and transferred back 2 embryos. This is going to be a long week!! They told me to come back in 10 days for my beta, which seems like a long time?
> 
> Congrats to everyone with a BFP!! Very, very exciting :)

Hi mwb2040! Congrats on PUPO! I'm also waiting right now, my beta is next monday. Are you going to test? When?


----------



## mwb2040

I don't know if I should test early! Possibly next week, but I don't know if I want to do it too soon... What about you?


----------



## sunshine1217

mwb2040 said:


> I don't know if I should test early! Possibly next week, but I don't know if I want to do it too soon... What about you?

I think I will tomorrow or Wed. I put in 3, so Im a little anxious. Origianlly I was going to put in 1 but the quality of that one declined by so much after the thawing that the dr told me to put in another. but because the other 2 frozen ones I had were frozen together they unfroze both. The quality of the two weren't good to begin with, so we decided to put in all 3. Have you got any symptoms? I have on and off cramps and a bit of bloating.


----------



## ajd36

Me too!! Three weeks from tomorrow :)


----------



## Allika

@Manda: I think that's great! It's so important to be at peace with your decision!


----------



## mwb2040

sunshine1217 said:


> mwb2040 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should test early! Possibly next week, but I don't know if I want to do it too soon... What about you?
> 
> I think I will tomorrow or Wed. I put in 3, so Im a little anxious. Origianlly I was going to put in 1 but the quality of that one declined by so much after the thawing that the dr told me to put in another. but because the other 2 frozen ones I had were frozen together they unfroze both. The quality of the two weren't good to begin with, so we decided to put in all 3. Have you got any symptoms? I have on and off cramps and a bit of bloating.Click to expand...


Sunshine - just bloated, but that's still from the retrieval. They got 34 eggs so my ovaries were pretty swollen. Have been feeling fine though besides that. But I'm sure I'll analyze every little thing in the next couple of weeks. It looks like a lot of people test before their beta. I don't know if I can hold out either!! Much luck to you!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Hey:)
> 
> I'm so excited to see everyone's numbers going up so nicely!!
> 
> @Adj I can't wait for your ultrasound....Are u excited that it could be twins?
> 
> @Hopin hurray for prego sickness!! :)
> 
> I have been so busy and was finally able to catch myself up with everyone.
> 
> AFM: Iam going to cxl my IVF consult and iam very at peace with our decision. Even tho I would be sad about not having another baby I think I would be ok if it didnt happen with IUI or naturally. I have 2 healthy girls now and if iam meant to have another baby I will:)
> Just my thoughts:)

I completely understand your decision! 

It takes a lot to realize how you feel and whats right for you. 

I believe your bfp is on its way :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear Gals, please let me join you all :) 
I did IUI on 7th sept and going to test on 23rd.Today is 10dpiui.
Fingers crossed for all of us.Congrats to all who got BPF.Really encouraging!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd, allika* Great numbers!!! :hugs: Allika did you make an ultrasound appointment?

*sunshine* Test, test, test!! :haha: I'm ready whenever you are :)

*mwb* Welcome and good luck! :flower: I definitely think you should test early :haha: but I'm a poas-addict. Let us know what you decide so I can put a test date on the front page for you!!

*Manda* So you will continue trying naturally/IUI? I think it's great that you are at peace and happy with your decision. Right before I got my bfp I had a moment where I realized I needed to be grateful for what I had and stop trying to force things, etc....and then boom I got pregnant on a natural cycle. 

*ttcmoon* Welcome and good luck! :flower: I put your test date on the front page!! FX'd this is your bfp cycle.

*Grateful* How are you hun?

*Kins* Do you still have your OB appointment today?

What else is going on with everyone?! Please check the front page and make sure I have all of your updates on there :)


----------



## Allika

Hi There,

No didnt book an US yet. Going back for another beta this Thursday and probably after that they will let us know when I can schedule an US. To be honest I am kind of afraid of the US and the whole "it's smaller than it should be, there is no HB" so the later, the better! But I leave that up
to my Doc. He is great!

Woke up to a nosebleed and had sex dreams. Why do I get the weird pregnancy symptoms? :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh ok I didn't realize you had betas again! I wish I had gotten 3rd betas, I'm having beta envy between you and ajd :haha:

I know what you mean. Part of me doesn't want to go to my scan, because I like living in this bubble of happiness where everything can be how I imagine it. So part of me is ok with the scan being booked so far out. Honestly the last 3 weeks have gone by so quickly. But then there's the other part of me that is ready to know whether or not I can embrace this pregnancy with open arms. SO I guess I feel both ways!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi everyone! Just wanted to pop in and say hello :flower: I'm back to work and crazy busy as expected being gone 6 weeks. Not much time to post but hopefully in a few days things will calm down a little bit.

Allika and ajd - SO SO elated with your beta numbers. 

Hopin - So excited for your scan, not too much longer! :hugs:

Rojo, Ldizzy, luna - moving right along!! Wow!

Good luck to all of our upcoming testers!

Welcome to all of the new ladies!!! 

AFM: DH and I will be celebrating our 5 year anniversary on Friday. We might even get to go out to eat! LOL I am trying to adjust to being back to work...it's been very hard to leave Jimmy. I miss him so much during the day. I do wish I could work part-time for a couple years, but that is not an option right now unfortunately. Jimmy is being watched by his grandparents...so he is in good hands :thumbup:

Jimmy has his 6 week wellness visit on Monday, September 23rd if you want to add it.


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> *ajd, allika* Great numbers!!! :hugs: Allika did you make an ultrasound appointment?
> 
> *sunshine* Test, test, test!! :haha: I'm ready whenever you are :)
> 
> *mwb* Welcome and good luck! :flower: I definitely think you should test early :haha: but I'm a poas-addict. Let us know what you decide so I can put a test date on the front page for you!!
> 
> *Manda* So you will continue trying naturally/IUI? I think it's great that you are at peace and happy with your decision. Right before I got my bfp I had a moment where I realized I needed to be grateful for what I had and stop trying to force things, etc....and then boom I got pregnant on a natural cycle.
> 
> *ttcmoon* Welcome and good luck! :flower: I put your test date on the front page!! FX'd this is your bfp cycle.
> 
> *Grateful* How are you hun?
> 
> *Kins* Do you still have your OB appointment today?
> 
> What else is going on with everyone?! Please check the front page and make sure I have all of your updates on there :)

Hey:)

Yes we will continue with IUI and naturally. With me taking these steroids and fermera my eggs actually grew on their own the last cycle without the use of injections. That was the month I had the chemical. So if I only use those 2 drugs they are paid for by insurance and the IUI & Ovidrill is only 583$ a go. I can handle that cost monthly for a little bit longer.


----------



## mwb2040

When would you ladies recommend I first take a test? I don't want to take it too soon. My ET (5 day) was yesterday 9/16.


----------



## sunshine1217

Tested this morning 5dp5dt. BFN

Will do again tomorrow before losing hope.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* Glad things are going well! You and DH certainly have a lot to celebrate this year :)

*mwb* I'll have to leave that to the IVF ladies on the thread. I'm not familiar enough to answer that one.

*sunshine* Here's to hoping you're too early!! FX'd.


----------



## Kins

Hey all sorry haven't been able to keep up its hard on the phone.

Welcome all the newbies--you will love this thread.


Hopin I did have my 1st Obgyn appt today things looks good. I took a video wish I could upload it here of the baby s/he was totally active non stop moving. Baby measures 10weeks. She printed me a picture but hen realized they came out too dark.

How is everyone?

Next appt is oct 16 for I think just heartbeat check no more u/a till 20weeks.


----------



## lune_miel

*Kins*- Happy baby is active and well!

My next OB scan is 10/7!


----------



## Kins

Did any of you have the early genetic 12 week screening? I don't know of we should or not


----------



## luna_19

I had the quad screen blood test and an nt scan.


----------



## ajd36

I'm 36yrs old so I plan on having every test done I can... scary


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It's difficult for me to remember but I'm pretty sure I did all tests that my doctor recommended! :hugs:


----------



## shuggababies

Well Ladies no BFP the first round but its okay at least I know this medication is working for me with ovulation and getting my AF on track which has never been on the right track until now, so Im on the my second round of femera 7.5 started it yesterday on cycle day 5 so hopefully better luck this time


----------



## hockeypucks

I've been busy lately but have been trying to stay updated on everyone's progress. So excited to see all the BFP's progressing!

I tell you this wait before IVF starting just might be worse than the 2 week wait. I'm excited to start but yet have so many questions. Wondering if maybe you wonderful ladies can help me out.

First- What are the benefits and drawbacks of having ICSI vs not. The fertility clinic where I am having the egg retrieval and procedure is different than my regular fertility clinic. The Dr says they have much higher success rates for whatever reason. The clinic where I now have to go to for the procedures charges an extra $1000 for ICSI. I just want to have some thoughts on it before my next appointment before I bring it up with the Dr.
2) Is it normally still a 2 week wait after the transfer before betas are done?
3) I'm thinking that based on this pricing for IVF we won't be able to do another one for maybe 6-12 months having to save up. This stresses me. IVF even with medications covered is going to cost about $6500 and that is including the donor sperm. So again that begs the question with ICSI benefit us in upgrading the success rate???
Anything else I should be considering for IVF?

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Allika

Well I didn't want to do ICSI at first because we had no male factor issues. At our practice they do ICSI only because they have seen cases where no fertilization occurred even though the sperm was fine due to hard egg shells. Having said that I am glad we did ICSI because of our 21 20 fertilized
and that helped us having a high quote
of embryos that made it past day 5. We transferred one and have 10 blastocysts frozen. I doubt we had that many if it weren't for ICSI.

Nah they do the 2 ww period for bloods at my practice too but I tested positive at 5dp5dt and they ran a beta when I asked them...


----------



## hockeypucks

Thanks Alika- so ICSI more or less increases your chances of having more fertilized eggs? So without it I could still have fertilized eggs? I have no female factor and the last sperm sample we had from this donor had very good sperm count. I believe 20 million.


----------



## Allika

Yes exactly ICSI will no doubt give you more fertilized eggs so more chances of embryos that are good for a 5day transfer. Without ICSI you probably will still have fertilization but maybe not as high of a %. You would want as many eggs fertilized as possible because between fertilization and 5 day transfer a lot of them won't make it due to genetic abnormalities etc. so if you have 15 eggs and with ICSI 13 fertilize you would have 6-7 blastocysts, without ICSI maybe only 3-4...or in worst case scenario: none.

My doctor said that 15-20% of eggs do not fertilize normally even if there is no male factor factor.

There is a girl on here that didnt do ICSI and has regrets about it. It was a few pages ago that she talked about it.


----------



## hockeypucks

Ahhh okay, makes sense. Thanks Alika- what would I do without this forum?!?!?!

I will make sure to ask the Dr on my next appointment about ICSI.


----------



## luna_19

Kins said:


> Did any of you have the early genetic 12 week screening? I don't know of we should or not

I just wanted to elaborate now that I'm not on my phone. My doctor didn't really give us the option of getting all the testing done, I'm sure I could have declined if I made a big fuss but because we were originally expecting twins that put us at higher risk for abnormalities anyways. Either way I would have definitely done it. Last December my brother and sil lost their baby, they didn't do the genetic testing for whatever reason but then found out at the 20 week scan that the baby had a severe chromosomal abnormality and would never survive. In addition something about the situation made continuing to carry the baby life threatening to her so they made the decision to terminate which I can only imagine being just horrible especially being that far along. It wasn't a decision made lightly, they spent around $15000 to get to that point as they needed to do ivf and one fet just to get pregnant. While finding out at 12 weeks would also be very heartbreaking I can't even imagine having to be induced and actually deliver the baby to get it out later on. Also even if you would never decide to end the pregnancy the screening can pick up other things that can effect how your doctor handles things later on like if the baby has a heart condition they may automatically do a c section to keep it's stress levels down or maybe baby needs some sort of treatment right after birth. Anyways not trying to scare you I just think you can get so much information from these very non invasive tests it would be crazy not to get them done. The only thing I really don't like is how some doctors will give you a percentage of your chances of having problems, my doctor never told me any numbers just that everything was fine.
(btw my brother and sil got pregnant naturally for the first time ever after seeing a naturopath and are due a week after me! They had all the testing done this time and everything is perfect :))


----------



## Kins

Shugga- so sorry about last cycle. good luck to you this cyle

Luna- thanks for that information. I am taking everything into consideration and it is good to hear other peoples information.

Not sure if I already mentioned on this thread but I did schedule it for oct 14th so this way when I make a final decision I at least have an appt I can go to or cancel.

My 3 sisters have all had kids within the past 5yrs so I want to see what they did. they dont know im pregnant but prob going to let family know within the next week or so.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello again everyone! 

It's so great to see so many BFP's on here! Congratulations everyone! 

I have my u/s scheduled for tomorrow to see if the femara is working :)I am so excited and so nervous at the same time

Shugga: I am on femara too and I am in the middle of my 1st cycle. It's great to know that femara gave you several follicles!


----------



## Daisyflower1

So sorry about your bfn Shugga :( fingers crossed for next month. 

Congrats to everyone who had their fabulous ultrasounds and betas this week.

As for me...I'm in the thick of the tww. No weird symptoms to report. Not feeling too hopeful today given DHs counts and the fact that I only had one follie and it was on the right :(


----------



## ajd36

There are so many new people who have joined onto our thread and I just wanted to stop and say hi and try to figure you all out &#9786;

DaisyFlower: Exciting to be in the TTW, we love testers!! When is your test date? 

LifeisBeauty: Can&#8217;t wait to hear about your follies :happydance: Go team Femara! Will you be doing an IUI or all natural?

Hockey: I never quiet made it to the IVF consult and so I&#8217;m not sure what ICSI means?

Shugga: will you be going in for an u/s to see how many follies you have?

Sunshine: keeping my FX for you and hoping to wake up to a test to line spot! Happy Birthday!!!!

Mwb: best of luck with your two eggies! Have you decided on when to test yet?

Ttcmoon: Test date is coming up soon&#8230;.have you gotten the urge to test early? Do you know how many follies you had?

River: Keep us posted on how your u/s goes and what the plan for this cycle is. Best of luck with your first IUI

Smiley: hopefully this is your month :hugs:

EA: have you done the acupuncture yet this week? I have been doing it for a year now and don&#8217;t feel different during or after&#8230; but some women do.

Manda: I have faith your little one is right around the corner. Happy that you both made a decision you were comfortable with.

Kins: Happy 10wks! I&#8217;m happy to hear you made the appt and will take with your family soon and decide what is best for both of you and what you can handle. Keeping my thoughts with you.

IGH:Happy 12wks!! Hope you&#8217;re feeling better. Has the Doppler arrived yet?

Grateful: Happy Annv Tomorrow!!

Breakin: how are you doing my dear? You and hubby have any fanstatic plans this weekend?

Luna: Happy 33wks!! Almost there girl!

LDizzy and Jenna: I Love both of your guesses!! Two little girls hehe

Rojo: Your little ones are growing up so fast! Love your pics of them &#9786;

Lune, Allika, Hopin: how are the newly pregnant ladies doing? Any more fun early symptoms? I got to start stool softeners this morning&#8230;.yay :haha: 

Sorry if I missed anyone&#8230;.I really tried to get everyone!


----------



## Allika

@adj: I have nearly no symptoms. Every now and then a light pulling but nothing else. It freaks me out a little bit. Then again the hcg increase causes symptoms and I wonder if when you received a hcg trigger your body is already kind of used to it?! Going in for bloods again today! In the end it's out of my hands anyway!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

When do you go for bloods Allika?

Just so you know, I have zero symptoms today. It's never fun to not have them, but you're right, whatever is going to happen is going to happen so we just have to have faith!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lifeis, let us know how your u/s goes today!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin and Allika - I remember feeling bad MS at week 6 and it only lasted for a week and a half and then I virtually had no symptoms and the MS just went right away suddenly. So it doesn't mean anything for them to disappear or to not have "symptoms". :flower:


----------



## Kins

is it possible to suddenly have MS? haha im so nauseated this morning but I also have had a headache past couple days so its prob all related.

How is everyone this morning? 

Any test results yet


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning All, 

I am just catching up it has been a busy few days:) I have another 2 weeks of birth control and the AF is due so I should be back in the game soon:)


----------



## River54

Went in for my appt this morning. I have 7mm lining, 21mm + 8mm follies on the left plus 16mm and a couple 5mm follies on the right. Though my right side was hiding soo much.

He says I basically have 2 good ones, so I am to test bloods every morning. Though here is the thing, I realized the only day I can test for bloods really is tomorrow being Friday, since they get the results in the late afternoon. (and they are only open sat & sun mornings for IUI) I normally O around cd12, and I am currently cd9...so, this should be interesting. I'll phone them to see what I should do, I'll probably have to try using the opks and hope I can read it right!


----------



## Kins

River could they give you ovidrel and you will then know when you will ovulate for sure and u can plan your iui time


----------



## Hopin4ABump

River let us know what they say when you call.


----------



## Allika

Beta is 1072. First US next Thursday! Eeek!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika! :yipee: :dance: :happydance:

Yay!!! Next Thursday as in a week from today??


----------



## Kins

Allika how many days are you? AHAAAAAAAAAAA awesome number


----------



## Allika

I'm 19 DPO yes next week Thursday!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay that's when my scan is too!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

What time is yours?!


----------



## Allika

8.30!!!! Oh now I am excited that it's the same day


----------



## ajd36

Wow!! Allika that is a perfect doubling since Monday!!!

Next Thursday.... I'm jealous that yours is sooo soon hehe.


----------



## ajd36

River, sounds like you have some pretty good sized follies growing there!! Are you doing two back to back or just one IUI? Timing can be so touchy with these things and the trigger shot really helps to narrow it down for you. I'm happy they are able to follow your labs, I never did labs to help determine O. Keeping my Fx you guys catch that egg!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Me too!!! Yay :) Mine is at 10am :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Daisy, have you tested?


----------



## luna_19

ooh two scans next thursday!


----------



## Grateful365

Two scans next Thursday?!?! Oh MY, what are we going to do with ourselves waiting until them?! :wacko: This is awesome!

Can I just say again that I am elated for all you BFP ladies??! When I look at the front page my heart feels happy to see all the due dates. I remember when that list was very short. 

And to all of you ladies who are still trying...keep the faith. It WILL happen for you. We are all cheering for you each month and will be excited to celebrate with you when you get your BFPs. Your all in good company, as we can all relate with similar stories of TTC :hugs: Great vibe going on in this forum...lots more BFPs to come!


----------



## River54

Just a single IUI. I didn't end up calling. I figure I'll do the bloods tomorrow, and try some of my opks as well. I'm pretty sure they were expecting me to have a surge very soon. ooohh getting exciting :)
They told me not to bd now either until after the IUI.

Can't wait for you guys' scan results!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

FX'd for you River :dance:!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@ADJ: I did start acupuncture Tuesday. She wants me to come back Friday before my follicle study, and Monday or Tuesday immediately following my IUI. I&#8217;m not sure I feel any different, but it&#8217;s very expensive &#8211; so I think I&#8217;ll give it 100% try this month & maybe next &#8211; but after that I don&#8217;t see spending $500 a month on being a pincushion!

@ Hopeful: The motion&#8217;s actually tomorrow, still not sure what we&#8217;ll find out if anything&#8230; Followed by an acupuncture appt & follicle scan &#8211; busy day!

So my husband and I are close to 4 couples &#8211; they were the only invites to our destination wedding a few years ago, they were there for us after the accident&#8230; Through good times & bad the 10 of us are as close as friends can be... Two of the girls were pregnant with me last time, and the other two are planning on joining me this time&#8230; But since &#8220;this time&#8221; is taking longer than I expected, I kind of knew this was coming
We went to one of their houses last night for dinner, and they told us they were expecting. I&#8217;ve suspected for weeks, but I wasn&#8217;t going to call her out on it &#8211; she knows all the details of our infertility &#8211; so she&#8217;s been super stressed about how to tell me and agonizing for the past few weeks. She&#8217;s 11 weeks along, due April 10th. I&#8217;m really happy for her, but sad to not be on the same timeline with her as we had both hoped. She got pregnant their first month trying, 3rd kid &#8211; all the same story &#8211; so I&#8217;m envious of that. So I&#8217;m a whole mixed bag of emotions today&#8230; I love her and I&#8217;m happy for her and she&#8217;s one of my closest friends&#8230; But I&#8217;m sad for me, and jealous, which is not a feeling I&#8217;m proud of &#8211; but it is what it is. She almost broke down in tears before I did last night she was so nervous to share her news. I told her that infertility is a medical condition, not a state of mind &#8211; she shouldn&#8217;t feel bad that she got pregnant and I haven&#8217;t yet &#8211; I know these are the socially correct feelings &#8211; but deep down it still sucks&#8230; And it&#8217;s not as if only one of us was &#8220;allowed&#8221; to get pregnant and she took it from me&#8230; So my mixed emotions have left me feeling not very optimistic for this month &#8211; and I should O Sunday &#8211; so we&#8217;ll see where I land at the end of the month!


----------



## River54

How do you like the acupuncture? I started a bit last cycle, and have been full ahead with it this cycle. I feel relaxed afterwards, and my bbt is higher this cycle than what it normally has been. I only have $500 coverage for it - it won't last long considering how many times she wants me to come in. 
FX for you this cycle!


----------



## ajd36

EA: a lot of us know those feelings all too well and have walked in your exact shoes. It was hard to admit it but at first, but the ladies here were so supportive because We have all felt it. I was not proud of myself either but it was something I just couldn't control. It sounds like you handled yourself amazingly and were supportive to your friend :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kins

Ya ea it is very hard when your good friends around you are getting pregnant and we are still trying. i tried my best to be happy for them and put on a smile and give them a big hug. I did cry in private and it's okay to cry because this whole process sucks!

As for accupuncturists she wanted me to come a couple times a week too but that's just too expensive with no insurance coverage for it so I went once a week for a couple weeks and then like every two weeks. I still wanna go every couple weeks because she said it can actually help prevent miscarriage


----------



## ttcmoon

Hey lovely ladies, how you all are doing?I am just awake at night 2:40 am :( 
looks like it is progesterone tablet's side effect.
Allika and Hopin and my other expecting friends - hope all of you are doing great.It is 13DPO today,to anxious to test.But I am going to hold till monday :) no symptoms yet.With my both pregnancies I had breat soreness, though both of them ended in miscarriage but I can't imagine a BFP without sore breasts.But still FX'ed for myself and all of you.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh man... I think we found THE house!! Problem is, it's suuuuper popular. So we're going to bid above asking price and hope for the best. The floor plan is a little strange, but that's alright. The yard is HUGE!! And it's just a blank canvas back there that we can do anything we want with! I'm in love :)


----------



## ajd36

Want to see pics...is there a listing??


----------



## Jenna_KA

Here's some pictures. I put it in a spoiler because there's a lot. Like I said, the yard is incredible. The floor plan is like a circle with the bathroom in the middle. Vaulted ceilings, 3 bedrooms. What do y'all think? We're super excited, and being first time home buyers and with a small budget this whole searching process has been quite discouraging. But we really have some hope here.


Spoiler
https://i39.tinypic.com/mjwdht.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/bfqeiw.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/28kmxj9.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/2cqbcxs.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/2llegc2.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/33k3pmw.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/2poyx7c.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/2quqlar.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/2nasg0h.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/33en57r.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/rwtd10.jpg

https://i39.tinypic.com/14vmces.jpg


----------



## ajd36

Oh I really like it too!! Love the yard, so much space for lovely days outside and for Draven to play outside. Inside looks beautiful inside too! So excited for you guys


----------



## Daisyflower1

So broke down and tested today (8dpiui) and it was a :bfn: at least I know the trigger is gone. I'm going out of town and won't have easy access to tests. Maybe this will force me to wait until Tuesday ...the day I am supposed to test :)


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello ladies!

I had my u/s today. I'm cd10 and they said I have 1 good one of my left ovary, with the possibility of 2. I didn't have any follicles maturing on my left side. My Dr. said the follicles are still too small so they are going to have me come back on Monday and have another u/s. Should I be worried that I only have 1 follicle or that they are not "big enough" yet?

THanks for all your help ladies! You have made this process so much easier!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hieveryone! Just wanted to pop in and say hi! Love the house Jenna, good luck in the bidding!

Congrats Allika on the beta! Next week will be so much fun!!

Adj- thanks! Cannot believe I am 12 weeks already. I think I might have a little bump! Got the Doppler but can not find the HB yet. Not nervous as I know it is not that powerful. Will keep trying!

Hi to all the new girls! Good luck on your current cycles!!!


----------



## lune_miel

*Jenna*- Supercute house! Just get a good inspector!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Excited for all the upcoming ultrasounds ...YaY!!!!!

Jenna - such a nice! If its the right one for you hope you get it!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lune: My realtor has a great inspector she works with. I trust my realtor very much too she really understands that we're young and first time home buyers and really has our best interest in mind. She's caught us from falling in love with so many houses that would have just screwed us over. She's great. The home has a new roof, new windows, new furnace, newer water heater so all of the big things newer which is great.




So I have some sad news for you all :( Lei messaged me and wanted me to pass this along to you all.
She wanted me to tell you all how sorry she is for just going MIA but that she's having some family issues that she's trying to work out. Her and DH have decided to separate :cry: I just feel awful for her. They haven't told the girls yet but she said as she's packing preparing to move out at the end of the month it's been slowing becoming more and more real and she's just having a tough time. I told her we're all here for her and to take her time. I just wish I lived closer and could do something for her :( She says she misses us all though and that she's really sorry for just kind of disappearing, she just didn't really know what to say.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Jenna_KA said:



> Lune: My realtor has a great inspector she works with. I trust my realtor very much too she really understands that we're young and first time home buyers and really has our best interest in mind. She's caught us from falling in love with so many houses that would have just screwed us over. She's great. The home has a new roof, new windows, new furnace, newer water heater so all of the big things newer which is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have some sad news for you all :( Lei messaged me and wanted me to pass this along to you all.
> She wanted me to tell you all how sorry she is for just going MIA but that she's having some family issues that she's trying to work out. Her and DH have decided to separate :cry: I just feel awful for her. They haven't told the girls yet but she said as she's packing preparing to move out at the end of the month it's been slowing becoming more and more real and she's just having a tough time. I told her we're all here for her and to take her time. I just wish I lived closer and could do something for her :( She says she misses us all though and that she's really sorry for just kind of disappearing, she just didn't really know what to say.

Oh no :(. 

I am soooo sorry to hear that, please let lei know we are thinking of her and sending lotsuf hugs to get thru this difficult time. :hugs:

Thanks for letting us know Jenna!


----------



## Allika

Beautiful house Jenna! Crossing my fingers for your inspection!

I feel for Lei!!! That must be so hard!! But she'll get through it stronger!


----------



## River54

Nice house Jenna - hope you get it!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna - LOVE the house!!! Is that a little chicken coop in the backyard, or a shed? I hope you get it...it looks just perfect! Great yard for Draven.

So sad about Lei. :cry:

When I get more caught up at work I need to sit down and catch up with all of you new ladies and everyone testing, etc. Things are moving to quick for me in here lately! It's great though!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*EA* What a busy day you have today. Keep us posted on how all of it goes!!! :flower:
What you are feeling is completely normal. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so so tightly for you. You truly deserve that bfp!!!

*ttcmoon* you've got some willpower girl!!! most of us cave before 13DPO lol! Let us know if you poas a early.

*Daisy* Good, the trigger is out!!! That's great news. Keep us posted when you poas again.

*Jenna* I loooooooooooooooove the house! Love love love it! When are you placing an offer? Those hardwood floors are beautiful and I love the large, level back yard with the privacy fence! Hope this works out for you.
Tell Lei I'm sorry to hear she's going through a difficult time. Hope she feels better soon!

*lifeis* All it takes is 1 good follie hun! Don't get discouraged. Plus there's still time for them to grow! :hugs:

*IGH* Bump pic! Bump pic!! :) How are you feeling?!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

So there was a clarical error, the court never notified the defense for today's date... So we went, we sat, then we were told to come back Oct 11! It's such a week of anxiety before a court date - and we'll do it all again in 3 weeks.
Off to accupuncture!


----------



## luna_19

Jenna that house looks great!

So sad to hear about lei, I hope she is doing OK

EA that is so frustrating! I have a friend that has been dealing with court dates and trying to get a settlement for injuries and a miscarriage caused by a car accident for YEARS. Makes you wonder why the person who caused it can't just admit they made a mistake to keep everyone from having to relive it all the time :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

It's a little shed in the back, I was thinking of maybe converting it to a playhouse or something for Draven. I just keep picturing Draven and Kali (the 4 legged fur baby) running around in the back yard together while we BBQ on the patio. We should be writing up our offer today. We'll be offering their asking price plus we'll pay closing costs and she said we can also write something (I forget the name of it) where it basically says we'll pay $1000 more than the highest bid so I'm really hopeful, but there is a loooot of people interested. He's going to hold it through the weekend before accepting an offer so hopefully we'll know Monday or Tuesday? I'm not sure how this works.


----------



## Kins

Good Luck jenna I LOVE The backyard- always wanted a big one. If you write on paper that your willing to pay $1000 more then the highest bid that could be dangerous cause you dont know what their bidding...yikes

Daisy- its still very early hang in girl.

Lifeis- MY follies didnt start growing till like way late in my cycles so you should be okay. Are you on follicle stimulators? I was on injectibles


----------



## typeA TTC

Kins said:


> Did any of you have the early genetic 12 week screening? I don't know of we should or not

Yes, I had the materniT21 test that tested the baby's chromosomes- its T21, T16, and T18. It also tells the gender. I had the NT scan. I had the spina bidfida test that has a fancy acronym that I can't remember. I did it all to be prepared for what was to come. We would not terminate a pregnancy however I still wanted to know so that I could prepare and get the best care for my baby in the womb and out. I'm at an increased risk for heart block in the baby because of an antibody that is in my blood. So I have lots of screenings for the baby to make sure everything with the heart is ok. A lot of times the drs will say I see "X" and I ask "what is that an indication of" and they will tell me but then remind me that I had the blood tests which are 99% accurate versus an ultrasound. So I'm glad I did it because it allows me some peace.


----------



## typeA TTC

hockeypucks said:


> I've been busy lately but have been trying to stay updated on everyone's progress. So excited to see all the BFP's progressing!
> 
> I tell you this wait before IVF starting just might be worse than the 2 week wait. I'm excited to start but yet have so many questions. Wondering if maybe you wonderful ladies can help me out.
> 
> First- What are the benefits and drawbacks of having ICSI vs not. The fertility clinic where I am having the egg retrieval and procedure is different than my regular fertility clinic. The Dr says they have much higher success rates for whatever reason. The clinic where I now have to go to for the procedures charges an extra $1000 for ICSI. I just want to have some thoughts on it before my next appointment before I bring it up with the Dr.
> 2) Is it normally still a 2 week wait after the transfer before betas are done?
> 3) I'm thinking that based on this pricing for IVF we won't be able to do another one for maybe 6-12 months having to save up. This stresses me. IVF even with medications covered is going to cost about $6500 and that is including the donor sperm. So again that begs the question with ICSI benefit us in upgrading the success rate???
> Anything else I should be considering for IVF?
> 
> Thanks again ladies!

Here's my two cents:

I have PCOS so we knew I would produce a lot of eggs, my DHs sperm sample is always over 120 million, etc so our clinic would not do ICSI. I was worried about it but it turned out fine. Our personal goal was only to get enough for the number of children we wanted to have (personal preference). So I was fine with the stats as my dr explained to me before IVF....the goal is to get a years worth of eggs in one IVF cycle 10-12 eggs, of that 7-8 are expected to fertilize naturally (assuming no male factor issue), and 3-4 were supposed to make it to day 5 for transfer. We had 13 eggs, 8 fertilized naturally, and 7 made it to day 5. I'm pregnant now after putting back two. We still have way more embryos than expected, but we can't do anything about that now. 

I think you should ask what they believe your success rate is both ways...natural and ICSI. 

I waited 9 days or something like that....I tested early like allika! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

typeA TTC said:


> Kins said:
> 
> 
> Did any of you have the early genetic 12 week screening? I don't know of we should or not
> 
> Yes, I had the materniT21 test that tested the baby's chromosomes- its T21, T16, and T18. It also tells the gender. I had the NT scan. I had the spina bidfida test that has a fancy acronym that I can't remember. I did it all to be prepared for what was to come. We would not terminate a pregnancy however I still wanted to know so that I could prepare and get the best care for my baby in the womb and out. I'm at an increased risk for heart block in the baby because of an antibody that is in my blood. So I have lots of screenings for the baby to make sure everything with the heart is ok. A lot of times the drs will say I see "X" and I ask "what is that an indication of" and they will tell me but then remind me that I had the blood tests which are 99% accurate versus an ultrasound. So I'm glad I did it because it allows me some peace.Click to expand...



Also for me, being pregnant makes me worry 100xs more than TTC so anything I could do to mitigate some of the worry....I do it! If it makes me feel better, it makes baby feel better!


----------



## typeA TTC

So excited about the new BFPs!! Just wanted to share something that freaked me out while being pregnant...hopefully it helps you if this is your first time being pregnant. 

FEELING THE BABY MOVE
So as I was approaching 18 weeks everyone as asking if I could feel the baby move, I couldn't. I mentioned it to my dr and he said that because the placenta was tilted backwards (because your uterus up is either tipped forward or backward) it would probably take a little longer for me to feel the baby. Sure enough at week 21 I started feeling what I know is baby.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Kins said:


> Good Luck jenna I LOVE The backyard- always wanted a big one. If you write on paper that your willing to pay $1000 more then the highest bid that could be dangerous cause you dont know what their bidding...yikes
> 
> Daisy- its still very early hang in girl.
> 
> Lifeis- MY follies didnt start growing till like way late in my cycles so you should be okay. Are you on follicle stimulators? I was on injectibles

We can put a maximum so we don't go out of our budget :)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

5 follies! 2 really mature (22x15, 21x15)
So I triggered today, IUI scheduled for Sunday morning- we have to do it at the hospital because the office is closed weekends.
I do love the "warning" that you could have multiples! Bring them on!!!


----------



## River54

Nice!

Let us know how it goes Sunday!


----------



## ajd36

Wow!!! Those are some really good sized follies you have there :happydance:

Keeping FX for you two!!!

So.....will the testing start on Monday then? :haha: :haha:


----------



## Kins

Ea those sizes are wonderful!!!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hopin: Thanks so much for the encouragement! I can&#8217;t wait until Monday to see how they have progressed.

Kins: That&#8217;s so good to know. I was on Femara from CD 3-7, but I haven&#8217;t been on anything other than that.


----------



## ttcmoon

EAandBA_TTC said:


> 5 follies! 2 really mature (22x15, 21x15)
> So I triggered today, IUI scheduled for Sunday morning- we have to do it at the hospital because the office is closed weekends.
> I do love the "warning" that you could have multiples! Bring them on!!!

5 follies!I am so hopeful for you.I am keeping FX'd for you and I would love multiples :) Keep us updated!


----------



## ttcmoon

I am supposed to test on monday but too afraid to do so.I am afraid of another BFN.
2 ladies in my apt are pregnant.I try to avoid them still meet them face to face often in elevator often in parking.What to do?


----------



## ajd36

ttc: my vote is to TEST and to TEST soon....like, poas right now! Okay...now that the pressure is out of my system..... test when you are ready! We call waiting until the end of the ttw the "Grateful Way" as she is one of the few who actually could hold out til the end. We are here for you to help cheer you on, with testing and with dealing with your emotions.....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

EA!!! Woot woot!!

ttc, I agree with ajd. Wait til you're ready! No pressure.


----------



## mwb2040

Ttcmoon - I am with you. I just don't know if I can handle another BFN. I've never seen a BFP. That's why I'm leaning towards waiting for my beta. Don't know if that will actually happen though but that's how I feel right now!

Ajd - I don't know how you did it. Poas is so stressful!!


----------



## Ingodshand

I totally feel you girls on not wanting to see the bfn. It is so hard month after month to be squinting on a pee stick! They always grossed out my hubby!! My sticky bfp month I just waited and waited to test bc I was so scared. The only reason I did was that I was so tired. It really was nice to see a dark line! You have to do what feels right that month and each month is different!


----------



## Ingodshand

So excited for you EA! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kins

Mwb and TTC I was in the same boat as you sooo scared to test but I didn't wanna get the call about a neg beta. So I wanted to prepare my self so I Poas the morning of the test.


----------



## luna_19

I waited until I was 2 days late! I wasn't having any betas or anything so eventually I just had to do it :haha:


----------



## mwb2040

Kins - I know, eventually we're gonna find out no matter what!! I had to go to CVS today for something else and picked up a couple of HPTs. I talked to DH about it and we're still not sure what to do haha.


----------



## River54

Hey ladies - I go in for another appt tomorrow and find out what they want to do. I haven't had a surge yet, but my Estradiol levels are rising rapidly (today at 1262, yesterday at 847)
FX for a surge or something tomorrow! I feel soo tired - Is this normal?


----------



## ajd36

River: good luck at your apt tomorrow, hopefully you get some really good numbers! I never followed my estradiol so I'm not sure when O occurs with them?

EA: time to catch those eggies tomorrow!! Send in the troupers! :sperm:

MWB: praying for a BFP for you when you do test

AFM: hosting a small dinner party on Monday night and so I guess I will have to head out and find myself a nice bottle of "fake" wine to keep my glass full :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Kins said:


> Mwb and TTC I was in the same boat as you sooo scared to test but I didn't wanna get the call about a neg beta. So I wanted to prepare my self so I Poas the morning of the test.

I am going to test tomorrow.Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

ajd36 said:


> River: good luck at your apt tomorrow, hopefully you get some really good numbers! I never followed my estradiol so I'm not sure when O occurs with them?
> 
> EA: time to catch those eggies tomorrow!! Send in the troupers! :sperm:
> 
> MWB: praying for a BFP for you when you do test
> 
> AFM: hosting a small dinner party on Monday night and so I guess I will have to head out and find myself a nice bottle of "fake" wine to keep my glass full :)

Don't let anybody taste your "wine"! Good luck :)


----------



## mwb2040

ttcmoon said:


> Kins said:
> 
> 
> Mwb and TTC I was in the same boat as you sooo scared to test but I didn't wanna get the call about a neg beta. So I wanted to prepare my self so I Poas the morning of the test.
> 
> I am going to test tomorrow.Fingers crossed :)Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK TTC!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ajd36

Fx TTC!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

IUI #2 in the books. He didn't give actual numbers... But he said "great sample" from DH, and good mucus from me... The put the spectrum in, then pushed on my stomach to "straighten out the path" - the doctor didn't do that last month- and I certainly don't push on my stomach during sex... So maybe that's the missing link! 
Mild cramping now, accupuncture in the morning- 10 days until testing!!!


----------



## River54

ea - great news! FX this cycle is the one!

ttc - FX for tomorrow!

I went today for an ultrasound. 26mm and 19mm follicles. He said they were surprised I haven't surged on my own yet, so they gave me the HCG shot to trigger it. I am supposed to go in tomorrow for the IUI. Don't know the time yet, as they'll call later with one.


----------



## Kins

Ahh awesome size river!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

River that's great! I go in tomorrow for an ultrasound to see the size of my follies. What CD are you on? I am on CD13


----------



## River54

cd12 today


----------



## Jenna_KA

Great follie size River! :thumbup:


----------



## ajd36

We have some really great follies going this month and am super excited for our testers to start testing!!


----------



## ttcmoon

River - I am so hopeful for you.the cycle looks great!
How are you all doing?

AFM - Tested today (16DPO) got BFN.Stopping progesterone.Lets see when AF gets me.Feeling a bit down but once AF comes we will plan another IUI.It is stressful to take injections daily and dealing with crappy side effects.Its draining me both mentally and financially.


----------



## Jenna_KA

:( Sorry about the BFN ttc :hugs: It's always hard to see that.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ttc....:hugs: I'm so sorry :( :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Jenna* I can't wait to hear about the house! Keeping my FX'd for you hun.

*TypeA* Happy to hear you felt the baby move!! How precious that is! :cloud9:

*EA* What nice follies you have, my dear! :haha: Amazing!! Are you hoping for multiples? Should I put your test date on the front page as 10/1?

*lifeis* Anxious to hear about your scan today. We're on a roll with wonderful follies between River & EA, so it only makes sense that yours will be too!

*mwb* Did you test?

*ajd* You have to be stealth at this dinner party! :ninja:

*River* Woot woot!! Nice follies! This is so exciting!!! What will your test date be?

*Daisy* How are you doing hun? Did you test again this weekend or stay away?

Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, happy 7 weeks! :flower:


----------



## Kins

Ugh TTC- so sorry. It sucks seeing that. I pray that your next cycle gets you that BFP


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone!!

How is everyone doing?!

Ajd...happy 5 weeks :)

Hoping...wow you're almost 8 weeks how time flies...i still remember your pickle chow-down like it was yesterday!

Jenna - any luck with the house?

Allika...how are you hun?!

Hope everyone is going well...

AFM...Had such a busy wknd...no time to relax and straight back to work today. 

My friend went in for her 12wk ultrasound and no HB :( so sad for her....she had dnc last week.

Sent her a big hug and told her to let me know when she feels up to getting together.


----------



## Kins

Aww breaking. That news is so horrible. Its so scary. That is what is constantly on my mind. Going in and not hearing a HB. Especially when you are all the ways to 12 weeks where your second trimester is approaching :-(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking :( That's awful. Just...awful. :cry:

Everyone is being so quiet today...


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Monday Ladies! I have been trying so hard to keep up with everyone but between the baby and being crazy back at work, I'm afraid to say I've fallen a bit behind. :dohh:

So many new ladies!!! I'm not sure if you all posted your stories/introductions on TTC but I would love a quick summary of your TTC backgrounds so I can get up to date with you all!

How are all of the pregnant ladies doing?! I haven't seen any posts from a few of you in quite a while. We need some bumps pics to!

I'm so excited about all of the BFPs here recently and looking forward to many more with the next testers! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all haven't been on much.. and im sorry im missing so much.. :( between school work and my daughter being in school time is just flying .... 

But I have my GTT on Thursday morning.. almost 29 weeks.. :)

Heres my latest bump pic from last Friday at 28 weeks
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks along.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Grateful365

Oh! Here are my gender guesses:

Kins - Girl
ajd - Boy
Allika - Boy

I wonder who is guessing the most correct genders so far?!


----------



## Grateful365

Lilrojo - Good to hear from you!!! You look so cute :flower: Time really has been flying! How are you feeling?


----------



## River54

Ok, I am fairly new to this thread....background, here goes with the short version:

I have a 17 year old dd, whom I am very proud of. She is in her last year of school, so looking at colleges etc. 
My oh and I have been together for about 6 years now, we've been ttc for about the last 2 years, with never a bfp yet. Went to a FS, and they sent us for a battery of tests, they can't find anything wrong with us, so we get the label unexplained infertility.
Tried clomid for 3 cycles, then were set to do an IUI, but had cysts, so did a natural cycle. Now onto IUI. First one is actually later today. Hoping first time lucky :) Oh yeah, also doing acupuncture this cycle :)


----------



## River54

Nice bump!


----------



## lilrojo

I feel bad I haven't had any time to be on here lately.. I miss you all and want to be here to support you all as much as I can.. 

Overall I feel okay.. I have a cold so that stinks.. but honestly this pregnancy has been my hardest.. my body hurts a lot.. and the heartburn is atrocious.. but im happy to be pregnant and trying so hard to enjoy the last few months.. :)

Thank you River... Good luck sweetie... how frustrating unexplained infertility.. ugh


----------



## Breaking Dawn

lilrojo said:


> I feel bad I haven't had any time to be on here lately.. I miss you all and want to be here to support you all as much as I can..
> 
> Overall I feel okay.. I have a cold so that stinks.. but honestly this pregnancy has been my hardest.. my body hurts a lot.. and the heartburn is atrocious.. but im happy to be pregnant and trying so hard to enjoy the last few months.. :)
> 
> Thank you River... Good luck sweetie... how frustrating unexplained infertility.. ugh

OMG just saw your pic...you look adorable. what a beautiful bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allika

Better late update than never :)! We spent the weekend at a lake house with a bunch of our friends and had a great time. They all knew we underwent IVF and so we shared the news with them. They are all cautiously excited with us!

I feel like I am sort of in a limbo, trying to be happy about being pregnant but also very concerned of all the things that can go wrong.

I have close to 0 symptoms, every now and then a little bit of a pulling in the abdomen, or a tiny bit of nausea but nothing that strikes "wow I am so pregnant"


----------



## luna_19

Doing well over here :) nothing much to complain about, no pain really, no heartburn or constipation either (I've never had either in my life! Weird I know!) Just the occasional upset belly with or without puking episode has started happening more often now. There is a new bump pic in my journal, I will post it here when I'm not on my phone. Just getting the nursery finished up and buying the last bits that we need then we're all ready :)


----------



## mwb2040

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Jenna* I can't wait to hear about the house! Keeping my FX'd for you hun.
> 
> *TypeA* Happy to hear you felt the baby move!! How precious that is! :cloud9:
> 
> *EA* What nice follies you have, my dear! :haha: Amazing!! Are you hoping for multiples? Should I put your test date on the front page as 10/1?
> 
> *lifeis* Anxious to hear about your scan today. We're on a roll with wonderful follies between River & EA, so it only makes sense that yours will be too!
> 
> *mwb* Did you test?
> 
> *ajd* You have to be stealth at this dinner party! :ninja:
> 
> *River* Woot woot!! Nice follies! This is so exciting!!! What will your test date be?
> 
> *Daisy* How are you doing hun? Did you test again this weekend or stay away?
> 
> Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend!


Hopin - I still haven't tested yet. I can't do it!! Beta is Wednesday. I have very sore boobs and could barely keep my eyes open at work today, but that could be progesterone or just not enough sleep haha. So I have no idea. I'm trying to stay positive, while at the same time prepare for the worst. Weird combination!


----------



## ajd36

MWB and Daisy: any testing yet?

Ttc: :hugs: Sorry girl.praying for next month for you.

Lifeis: any scan results yet?

EA: none of my NPs ever did that with an IUI either.maybe this could be the lucky thing for you! 

River: Best of luck with your first IUI. I got lucky with my first one too!! Looks like your chart rose this morningthe big O could be happening right now.catch that egg!

Rojo: LOVE your bump.I cant believe how quickly your pregnancy has been moving.28wks already, wow! What is a GTT apt?

Breaking: big :hugs: to both you and your friend. That is hard to handle and you definitely have the grace to be there for your friend. 

IGH: any more luck with the dobbler yet?

Jenna: any word on the house yet?

Hopin: still eating pickles like a champ?

Kins: how much longer do you think you will continue with the acup? I plan on seeing my guy Wk5,7,9 and 11 and think I might stop after thatnot sure yet.

Manda: how are you doing girl?

Grateful: how was your date night?

Allika: how are you feeling? Any more crazy dreams?

Luna: can't wait to the nursery pics!

AFM: I bought a lovely 2012 dealcoholized premium Cabernet Sauvignon the only wine to win a Gold Medal against wines with alcohol :haha: Should be a fun dinner party ----- if I 
am able to eat! I have been struggling with dinners for the last week
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3442.jpg
File size: 75.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJD: :rofl: Love the pickles lmao! Good luck at your dinner party tonight I hope you're able to pull it off :) And most of all, have fun!

Allika: I didn't have any real pregnancy feelings until at least 6 weeks when I started getting morning sickness. If I didn't have the morning sickness I wouldn't have had any other symptoms. It's okay to still feel nothing. I know many women who have had healthy babies who never "felt pregnant" until that first kick. Forgive me if you've answered this already, but when is your first US?

Breaking: I'm so sorry for your friend that's terrible :cry: Huge hug to her...

Rojo: Looking GREAT my lady! Hang in there, you're almost through :) 

Grateful: I believe I've gotten all guesses right so far. 


AFM:....... Drum roll please.... WE GOT THE HOUSE!!! :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: OH and I are just over the moon! It's so perfect :) There were SEVEN bids on it and we got it! Inspection is Thursday but I'm not too worried about it as most of the big common problems are brand new (roof, furnace, water heater, windows) We're just so happy to be first time home buyers and have the house of our dreams to raise Draven and our 4 legged fur baby. :cloud9:


----------



## Allika

Congrats, Homeowner!!!!!!!

How exciting! Very happy for you!

First US is actually this Thursday at 5w5d.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yay Jenna...such great news!,,,

DH and I are also looking and it's soooo expensive out here so not able to afford most homes or get outbid. SO, it's so nice yo hear of a story where you actually had that situation and win ...awesome!!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats Jenna! How exciting!

Breaking- I am so sorry about your friend. How devastating.

Ttc- sorry for the bfn. Hopefully next month will be your lucky one!!

Adj- have fun at your party!! I did not know they sold nonalcoholic wine. Good idea!

Afm- still nothing on the Doppler but I do have a tilted uterus o maybe that is it. However, I swear that I felt the baby move last night! I know it is so early but it was those little butterfly flutters at the very bottom is my stomach! So cool!!! Made all the months of bfn, disappointment and losses so with it! Praying for more good news during our apt tomorrow!


----------



## lune_miel

Jenna- Congrats on the house!

ajd - the pickles picture is priceless! :rofl::brush:

Hopin and Allika - excited for your scans this week!

Luna and Rojo- are the :holly: making an appearance yet?! hehe

I'm ready for more testers!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Adj: I just had my u/s appointment today. I had two follies that both measured 16mm each. My Dr. said that's all I needed and gave me a trigger shot and prescribed me estrogen. Here we go w/ our first round!!

Breaking: So sorry about your friend. Hugs!!

Jenna: Congrats on the house! It is beautiful!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you everyone :hugs:

Allika: That will shed some relief I'm sure. I don't think you'll see a heartbeat yet it's still a bit early but at least you'll know baby is growing on track.

Breaking: Don't lose hope! We were starting to get frustrated too. Our budget was so low and all the houses we were looking at were either complete dumps or in the worst neighborhoods. Our real estate agent kept saying "New houses come on the market every day!" then one day this one came on and is perfect! You'll find your dream house don't worry <3

IGH: Baby is still pretty far down in your pelvic bone area, so make sure you're looking fairly low. That being said, we didn't hear Draven's HB until about 16 weeks. Baby has lots of room to hide in there still!

LIB: Congrats on the follies!


----------



## luna_19

Great news about the house Jenna! :happydance:

Oh lune don't even get me started on the boobs...I've already gone up 3 cup sizes :wacko: I'm scared to see how big they will get once I start bf!


----------



## Daisyflower1

Hello everyone, I'm finally back from my trip. I was sooooo good and didn't test all weekend, which was great because I had a really nice time and I just got a stark white :bfn: tonight :(

Ttc: so sorry about your bfn, I really feel your pain

EA, River, Life, mwb: fingers crossed tightly for each of you!!

Jenna: congrats of the house! It looks awesome from the pics


----------



## Jenna_KA

We have a new milestone in my journal!


Talking about the :holly:
I've always been a small A cup so I welcomed the new Pamela Anderson look! Unfortunately they're deflated balloons now... But it was fun while it lasted ;)


----------



## ajd36

Yay!!! Congrats on getting a new home for your family, such a special thing to share with them!

Daisy :hugs: sorry for your BFN

AFM: the award winning wine worked great!! It looked and smelled like regular wine and I had my typical twice glasses of wine with dinner and dessert......no one knew!

The picture of the pickles was from my Costco trip this weekend....saw them and instantly thought of Hopin and her quest of the pickle jar!


----------



## Kins

Is it bad that my husband and I can't figure out if my boobs r getting bigger or not haha. I started as a DD which have always been too bigger my body (until I started gaining wait during the TTC process) but ya I'm like hello I don't notice anything lol

I did take a picture of my boobs (yes weird I know) at 4weeks just so I could see if it changes. So maybe I should take another pic and compare haha


Congrats Jenna on your home! Awesome news! 

Aj the pickle picture cracked me up cause I always think of hopin too when I see pickles. Isn't it crazy hopin how early you were and that the pickles just called your name lol


----------



## Kins

Aj-forgot to answer you about Accupuncture. I really haven't decided when to stop. I've gained such a relationship with my person I'm gonna feel bad leaving haha. But I go on Friday and I think maybe one more time after that. She helps me feel secure with this pregnancy.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Rojo* You look great! And you are glowing! I'm sorry you're having such a difficult pregnancy. :( Pregnancy isn't always easy. 
I had a terrible pregnancy with DS. Terrible. Just becuase you want that baby doesn't always mean you're going to have an easy pregnancy so don't feel bad if you need to express your disomfort here! We understand!

*Grateful* After we find out the gender(s) I have been deleting the guesses. Maybe I shouldn't have done that so that we could've kept track of who gets them right. :dohh:

*River* I didn't realize you had a 17 y.o. Wow you were a young first time momma weren't you? Bet you had your hands full. What are you setting as your test date?

*Allika* 2 more days! :hugs:

*mwb* So you are waiting for your betas? Those symptoms sound promising. FX'd so tightly for you!!

*ajd* :rofl: :haha: you are cracking me up with the pickles. You ladies are actually all cracking me up that pickles make you think of me :blush: Hehe. I haven't eaten pickles anywhere near like I did taht day but I did buy a huge jar of them that are sitting on my kitchen counter lol.
Glad your dinner party went well! I'm sure you are bursting at the seams wanting to tell someone!

*Jenna* YAY congrats on the house!!! So do you have a closing date yet?! So exciting!! 

*Lifeis* Your follies sound fantastic!! When are you testing?

*IGH* I'm sure it's difficult to find the h/b. Keep trying, you'll find it! Also, let us know how your appointment goes today!

*Daisy* I'm glad you had a nice weekend, but very sad about your bfn :( Will you do another IUI before your IVF consult?

Ladies please check the front page and make sure we have your upcoming appointments/test dates/scans listed!!!


----------



## Grateful365

River - Congrats on your first IUI! FX'd for you!!!!

Allika and Hopin - 2 more days :) Thursday will be such an exciting day :hugs:

Jenna - HUGE congrats on the house!!! I am so happy for you. Being a homeowner is a wonderful feeling and such an exciting time :) Your all going to have such a great time playing in that yard and making wonderful memories there. :hugs: Regarding the :holly: I welcomed them too!! Is there any change at all its possible for them to not deflate? :haha:

Ajd - I've never seen dealcoholized wine either and I'm really missing my wine still! Where can you buy it? I'm glad your dinner party went well :flower: DH and I didn't end up doing anything for our 5th anniversary lol - isn't that terrible?! He bought me some flowers and we just stayed home and spent time with Jimmy. Before we got pregnant, we were planning on going back to Hawaii for our 5th anniversary....but that's OK I'd much rather have Jimmy. :thumbup:

InGodsHands - :happydance: to feeling flutters - doesn't that just make your heart feel happy? 

Breaking - So sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs:

Beauty - Yeay to good follies!!! FX'd!!!

Daisy - Glad you had a nice trip :flower: Sorry to hear of the BFN. We know how hard they are, hang in there. :hugs:

AFM: Hopin, you can add Dec. 2 Wellness Appt for Jimmy and 2nd vaccines to the front page.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hey Grateful, what do I put for 2nd vaccines?


----------



## Grateful365

You can just put 4 month Wellness Appt for Dec 2.


----------



## LDizzy30

My next appt is tomorrow with my o/b and then another appt with the perinatal place on October 7. 
This weekend my sister is throwing our baby shower! I know it's early but with her baby having her second open heart surgery mid-October and then holidays this was the only time for her to do it. I'm still really excited!!
Jenna-congrats on the house!
And looking forward to hearing about all the u/s coming up!!
I'm sorry to those that got BFN's, it'll happen soon!! We all know it!


----------



## River54

Jenna - congrats on the house! that is awesome! Homeownership is such an awesome feeling!

Glad the dinner party went well :) We found some great dealcoholized wine at a gourmet food store before. Have a new bottle on hand just in case :) 

Yeah, I was a pretty young single mum back then. Such is life, but she is one amazing dd :) I can only hope our next are just as good.
They want me to do a beta on Oct 7 regardless. I'll probably test before then though... sooo poas crazy... test out the trigger, then just keep testing :) I think I have about 10 ICs left, so can't start testing out the trigger yet... maybe start doing it around 7dpiui?Pop me down for Oct 7 as that is a set date I have to go in for. - Thank you!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hopin: We will be closing at the end of October. The 26th I believe? Which is just PERFECT timing since we won't have to pay mortgage until December and our lease is up at the end of November. Gives us a whole month to move.

Grateful: Surprisingly my boobs are now still C cups after pregnancy and breastfeeding. I'm not sure if it's because of my 15lb weight gain I'm still carrying around or if it really is possible. They're just a little more....floppy than they used to be. :rofl:


----------



## Ingodshand

LDizzy- I love baby showers! You all will have such a great time! Your poor neice. I hope her surgery goes well!

Our apt went really well today! The doctor could not find the baby's heartbeat with the doppler (no wonder I can't either) so we got another ultrasound. The doctor finally found the baby and it is sitting so low in my uterus like at the very bottom. The heartbeat was fluttering away but the baby never moved. The doc said that it was asleep. Hopefully everything is okay!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> Grateful: Surprisingly my boobs are now still C cups after pregnancy and breastfeeding. I'm not sure if it's because of my 15lb weight gain I'm still carrying around or if it really is possible. They're just a little more....floppy than they used to be. :rofl:

Are you still pumping or are you done pumping?


----------



## Grateful365

Ingodshand said:


> Our apt went really well today! The doctor could not find the baby's heartbeat with the doppler (no wonder I can't either) so we got another ultrasound. The doctor finally found the baby and it is sitting so low in my uterus like at the very bottom. The heartbeat was fluttering away but the baby never moved. The doc said that it was asleep. Hopefully everything is okay!

I'm so happy you got to see baby's heart fluttering!!!! Aaahh!!!! They sleep A LOT so hopefully you will get to see baby move next time. :flower:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I stopped pumping at 6 months. That was my goal and I made it :)


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> I stopped pumping at 6 months. That was my goal and I made it :)

That's awesome...I think I remember you telling us that now :dohh:

That's my goal too!!


----------



## shuggababies

Kins said:


> Shugga- so sorry about last cycle. good luck to you this cyle
> 
> Luna- thanks for that information. I am taking everything into consideration and it is good to hear other peoples information.
> 
> Not sure if I already mentioned on this thread but I did schedule it for oct 14th so this way when I make a final decision I at least have an appt I can go to or cancel.
> 
> My 3 sisters have all had kids within the past 5yrs so I want to see what they did. they dont know im pregnant but prob going to let family know within the next week or so.

THANKS Kins


----------



## shuggababies

lifeisbeauty said:


> Hello again everyone!
> 
> It's so great to see so many BFP's on here! Congratulations everyone!
> 
> I have my u/s scheduled for tomorrow to see if the femara is working :)I am so excited and so nervous at the same time
> 
> Shugga: I am on femara too and I am in the middle of my 1st cycle. It's great to know that femara gave you several follicles!


lifeisbeauty-Yes it gave me 4 big ones too, good luck


----------



## lilrojo

THanks ladies... 

AJD: the GTT is the glucose intolerance test.. to check you blood sugar levels and make sure your not developing gestational diabetes.. 

Jenna: congrats on the house that sounds fab :)

My boobs never really grow it seems.. they just fill out my A cup.. lol


----------



## Ingodshand

Grateful365 said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Our apt went really well today! The doctor could not find the baby's heartbeat with the doppler (no wonder I can't either) so we got another ultrasound. The doctor finally found the baby and it is sitting so low in my uterus like at the very bottom. The heartbeat was fluttering away but the baby never moved. The doc said that it was asleep. Hopefully everything is okay!
> 
> I'm so happy you got to see baby's heart fluttering!!!! Aaahh!!!! They sleep A LOT so hopefully you will get to see baby move next time. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! It was really special!


----------



## Ingodshand

I pumped until about 5 months. I had preeclampsia with my DD and she was delivered at 37 weeks to then spend a week in the nicu. I think that time really affected my supply and she just never learned to latch. I was pumping about 5 times a day and it just got to be too much with working full time as well. I think going to 6 months is great! The baby gets all the benefits of breastfeeding by 6 months anyways so anything more is just icing on the cake!


----------



## Jenna_KA

IGH congratulations on pumping. Exclusively pumping is very difficult and can be quite frustrating at times. I had to pump every 4 hours and I called it "going to jail" because it was lonely all the time and you don't get the bonding of breastfeeding. So great job :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

For our beautiful mommy-to-be's:
 



Attached Files:







1237499_541880139215993_2028653251_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks Jenna! At work it was not that bad since I had a friend and we pumped together!! We got some pretty weird stares but did not care. At home, it was pretty lonely. High five to you too!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh man, pumping. I was not a fan of pumping :haha: It can be painful at first!


----------



## mwb2040

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Rojo* You look great! And you are glowing! I'm sorry you're having such a difficult pregnancy. :( Pregnancy isn't always easy.
> I had a terrible pregnancy with DS. Terrible. Just becuase you want that baby doesn't always mean you're going to have an easy pregnancy so don't feel bad if you need to express your disomfort here! We understand!
> 
> *Grateful* After we find out the gender(s) I have been deleting the guesses. Maybe I shouldn't have done that so that we could've kept track of who gets them right. :dohh:
> 
> *River* I didn't realize you had a 17 y.o. Wow you were a young first time momma weren't you? Bet you had your hands full. What are you setting as your test date?
> 
> *Allika* 2 more days! :hugs:
> 
> *mwb* So you are waiting for your betas? Those symptoms sound promising. FX'd so tightly for you!!
> 
> *ajd* :rofl: :haha: you are cracking me up with the pickles. You ladies are actually all cracking me up that pickles make you think of me :blush: Hehe. I haven't eaten pickles anywhere near like I did taht day but I did buy a huge jar of them that are sitting on my kitchen counter lol.
> Glad your dinner party went well! I'm sure you are bursting at the seams wanting to tell someone!
> 
> *Jenna* YAY congrats on the house!!! So do you have a closing date yet?! So exciting!!
> 
> *Lifeis* Your follies sound fantastic!! When are you testing?
> 
> *IGH* I'm sure it's difficult to find the h/b. Keep trying, you'll find it! Also, let us know how your appointment goes today!
> 
> *Daisy* I'm glad you had a nice weekend, but very sad about your bfn :( Will you do another IUI before your IVF consult?
> 
> Ladies please check the front page and make sure we have your upcoming appointments/test dates/scans listed!!!


Yes, waiting for my beta TOMORROW!! So so nervous!!


----------



## River54

wow - igh - good for you for exclusively pumping that long! - So nice for you to hear the flutter of your new lo's heartbeat :)

Jenna - late congrats to you on making your 6 month goal

oohh - mwb - exciting :) FX!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi River!!

I don't think I properly welcomed you to the group but I noticed you are from Canada!!!!

Yay yay yaY! Me toooo :dance:


----------



## mwb2040

Holy crap. I said I wouldn't test but DH convinced me to... BFP. I can't believe it. I've never ever seen that second line. It popped up right away. Beta tomorrow! Feeling a lot better now. Still shaking. How do I upload a picture?


----------



## Ingodshand

Yaya mwb!! Go to manage attachments to attach! We wanna see!!!


----------



## lune_miel

*mwb *- woohoo! :bfp: :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Allika

I need to seeeee


----------



## ajd36

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congrats!!!!!! So excited for BFP :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mwb2040

OK i think I added the picture... I still can't believe it!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ajd36

That is as clear as can be BFP!!!!!! Welcome to the Preggers club!


----------



## Ingodshand

Wow that is so dark!! Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mwb2040

Thanks for the support ladies. I'll let you know the results tomorrow. I'm so happy but trying not to get too excited. It's still so early.


----------



## Allika

Very clear! Congrats girl! Refresh our brains again, how many days past retrieval/ovulation are you?


----------



## luna_19

Congrats mwb! :happydance:


----------



## mwb2040

Allika - today is 8dp5dt


----------



## ajd36

I just went back to when you joined our group and see that you did two eggs!!! So exciting :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats mwb!!!

Such a dark bfp !,


----------



## River54

Congrats mwb! woot woot! nice lines :)


----------



## ttcmoon

mwb - wow!!!Congratulations!!


----------



## Kins

Ahhh awesome MWB


----------



## Kins

Holy gas pains ugh. Just emailed my my doctor to see what I can take, I guess I ate to much chocolate yesterday! Dohh

If I wasn't prego I'd be poppin gas-x

Allika forgot to comment on your dream post awhile back but ya I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## Kins

On the train into work and spilled my drink all over me and now it staining. I need my bed I feel like crap today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopin4ABump

MWB!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: CONGRATS!! :bfp:!!!!!!

Let us know how your betas go today!!


----------



## Grateful365

Jenna_KA said:


> IGH congratulations on pumping. Exclusively pumping is very difficult and can be quite frustrating at times. I had to pump every 4 hours and I called it "going to jail" because it was lonely all the time and you don't get the bonding of breastfeeding. So great job :thumbup:

Jenna - I'm now doing half breastfeeding and half pumping. I do miss the closeness of doing it all the time but at least I got to do it full-time for 6 weeks. The 3 am pump is the most lonely. I agree with you on the "jail"...so many times I've been sitting there pumping by myself and I forget something, or the baby starts crying, or I'm thirsty etc. and I would yell to my DH "Can you help me??? I'm hooked to this stupid machine!" :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

mwb - :happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Very dark line!!!!! Isn't it the best feeling ever to see that second line for the first time ever?! So excited for your betas :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

Kins said:


> On the train into work and spilled my drink all over me and now it staining. I need my bed I feel like crap today.

Awwww! Hope your day gets better Kins :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow Kins, that's a lot of spillage there! :haha: Bless your heart!


----------



## lune_miel

Happy Raspberry, *Hopin*!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## Allika

4 bfp! 4 bfp!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Mwp congratulations!!! Clear as day, wahoo!! Maybe you'll even have twinsies ;)

Kins you poor thing :hugs: just one of those stupid days. Take a nice bath when you get home :)

Grateful I always had OH keep his phone next to me when I went to "jail" in case I forgot something. Always had to have water!


----------



## MandaC

Hi 

Iam doing ok. I decided to call in sick today. I have been having a lot of anxiety lately, I don't really know where it is coming from.

How is everyone?

Congrats on the bfp MWB!!!


----------



## Kins

Happy 8weeks Hopin


----------



## mwb2040

Real quick I'm at work but beta is 210!


----------



## anmlz86

Hello ladies! I've been quietly reading and trying to keep up to date with everyone. Feels like there just isn't enough time in the day and weekends just speed right by, boo! 
Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFPs! That's amazing! 
Good luck to all the new ladies! And welcome!
Game is on in our corner, just started Lupron injections today, retrieval will be the week of Oct 14. Hoping this round will be much better. It's our last go this year and until we get our wedding out of the way :) 
Happy hump day!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Woooohoooo mwb!! You must be so excited!!!

Anmlz, I am keeping my fingers crossed extra tight for you hun.


----------



## ajd36

That's a great beta!!


----------



## River54

Nice beta # mwb :)

Hopin - Happy 8 weeks :)
Kins - Happy 11 weeks :)


----------



## Kins

You guys know the whole body scanners they have now at the air port? Are they safe? I emailed by OBGYN Nurse Practioner but she is out on maternity leave so some nurse emailed me back with this long documentation. Like cant she just tell me yes or no. From what she sent it looks like it wouldnt be harmful what do you guys think?

Take a look at what she sent....really?

"As for the other question you had please be advised ,there were no systematic reviews on the effect of airport-style full body scanners on pregnant women. 

However, the Health Protection Agency has published an assessment of the radiation doses associated with backscatter body scanners most frequently used at UK airports2 (Evidence level IV). For the general population, the advice is: 

HPA recommends a dose constraint of 300 micro Sv/year to a member of the public from practices involving the deliberate use of ionising radiation sources. A passenger would need to be examined 5000 times before exceeding this constraint value (based on three scans per examination). It is concluded that the potential doses received from the use of a correctly installed and used x-ray backscatter body scanner are likely to be very low. Even in the case of frequent fliers the doses are unlikely to exceed 20 micro Sv/year. 

The advice goes on to consider more vulnerable travellers, including pregnant women: 

Whilst there are stages of pregnancy where a fetus is considered to be more susceptible to harm from radiation, the backscatter technology ensures that negligible doses are absorbed into the body (where the fetus is) and the fetal dose is thus much lower than the dose to a pregnant woman. 

The US Transportation Security Administration (www.tsa.gov), has also published guidance on the technology used in airport full body scanners and the associated health considerations3 (Evidence level IV). This guidance describes backscatter and millimetre wave scanners and compares the emissions to other, every-day activities: 

Backscatter machines - Produce low level x-rays and give 2d images. The radiation levels of such machines is equivalent to 2 minutes of air travel. 

Millimetre wave units - Produce radio waves and give 3d images. Emission levels are 10,000 lower than a mobile phone. 

I hope this was helpful,if you have any other questions please get back to us. "


----------



## luna_19

Personally I wouldn't risk it especially during first tri. You should be able to opt for a pat down instead.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Goodness, that email was a bit much!! I'm with Luna. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kins

ya thats what I was thinking too. when i get there Ill just ask for pat down. hopefully the dont think im a criminal haha


But seriously whats with my office. she basically cut and pasted. Im looking at the TSA website now but ultimately I am going to be asking not to go through it. 

I leave on Sunday night for las vegas


----------



## Jenna_KA

Just real quick. A video I came across a while ago and wanted to share. I think every woman should watch this, it's really an eye opener.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=litXW91UauE


----------



## River54

I thought they only use the body scanner if they think you are hiding something, or at random. FX you don't even have to go through either.


----------



## Grateful365

You don't HAVE to go through the scanner...it is optional. Most people do, but all you have to do is when its your turn to go, point to your stomach and tell them you are pregnant and don't want to go through the scanner. I did that and the guy said "Well you can get a pat down if you want to, but the scanner SHOULD be safe for pregnant women." LOL I went for the pat down...its no big deal and it was quick. They understand when pregnant women don't want to go through the scanner.


----------



## Grateful365

Great video Jenna :thumbup: Very interesting


----------



## Kins

Wow that video!


----------



## lilrojo

Agreed... cant you just go through the metal detector and not the full body..


----------



## mwb2040

Thanks everyone!! I still can't believe I got the :bfp: :happydance:

Anmlz: Good luck to you, keep us updated on your progress

Jenna: Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Congrats MWB!!!! How absolutely exciting!!!!!

What were everyone's first signs of pregnancy? Did you have any before you tested positive?

What dpo should I start testing?


----------



## Kins

I didn't have any signs till I Poas.


I did have a stuffy nose but can't remember if it was before or after the +


----------



## Ingodshand

The only sign I had was being so tired! 

Can not believe we are officially in the second trimester! :happydance:


----------



## mwb2040

Lifeisbeauty - I'm not the right person to ask when to start testing haha. Maybe the other ladies do! I was gonna wait til my beta but then ended up testing the night before. It was 8dp5dt. The only "symptom" I really noticed was my ovaries swelling up again. It got a little better after the retrieval (they retrieved 34 eggs) but then a few days after the transfer I started feeling them again. They had told me that it would take longer to go back to normal if I got pregnant so, for what it's worth, that was a little bit of a sign. Besides that I'm feeling normal I guess. Sore boobs but that is probably from progesterone. 

Good luck!! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Kins

Happy 13 weeks Igh and 2nd trimester


----------



## luna_19

The only thing different on my bfp cycle was that I spotted for maybe an hour the day AF was due


----------



## lilrojo

I tested pos at 8dpo :) 

Good luck with the scans ladies


----------



## Grateful365

It's scan day!! I can't wait to hear all about them Hopin and Allika! Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## mwb2040

Grateful365 said:


> It's scan day!! I can't wait to hear all about them Hopin and Allika! Thinking of you both :hugs:

Hopin and Allika - Big day! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi ladies, I just stumbled on this thread and wanted to say hi so it'll be in my saved threads! I am on my second IUI cycle in the 2WW at 4dpo (my chart is off by a day).

So far I feel like I'm coping better with the 2WW than in the past. I've learned not to obsess over every sign ... just to wait and see. Still the suspense sucks LOL.


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Kismet! Good luck in your 2ww - we will be rooting for you! I'm glad to hear that you are dealing better with the waiting...it's the worst part, but fun always carrying the hope that THIS might be your month! :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies I'm on my phone so can't update as much but just wanted to say Allika I'm checking for your update!!! :hugs:


----------



## Allika

Hi guys! Just got done! We are measuring exactly 5weeks 5 days (which is soooooo tiny) with 1 embryo!

No hb yet or at least none we saw! At first I thought the sac is empty but the nurse turned the wand and then we saw the yolk sac and fetal pole.

For now I am relieved!

@Hopin: let us know ASAP!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Great news Allika!!!! So relieved with you. 

When do you go back?

I'm in waiting room now. They always seem to run late!!!! Ugh it's torture.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Everything was perfect!!!! :cloud9: pics in my journal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Wonderful news Allika! Was the doctor pleased? Yeay!!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Oh what wonderful news we have from both ladies! So happy the rainbow babies are doing great! Such a strong hb Hopin :)


----------



## Allika

Yes the doctor said it was exactly what was to be expected and that I should calm down! ;)


----------



## lune_miel

*Allika & Hopin* - So happy your Rainbows are looking bright!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ahhh I could cry for you both! :hugs: I'm so SO very happy!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika I'm soooo happy to hear this great news!! You must be beyond ecstatic!!!:hugs:


----------



## Kins

Great news ladies! When is the next scan? haha


----------



## luna_19

Great news allika and hopin :D


----------



## River54

Great news ladies - nice pic!


----------



## MandaC

Oh that is awesome news Allika and Hopin. I am so happy everything is coming along nicely:)

Adj....Why do we have to wait sooooo long for your ultrasound:( I wanna know now:)


----------



## Kins

Im on the fence about buying the doppler. Hows it working out for you? I might just wait till I get back from vegas and order it because my neighbor will be collecting our mail/packages


----------



## Allika

@hopin: I have my next US in a week from today, 9 am cst.


----------



## Ingodshand

Yay allika and hopin! So glad your scans went so well!

Kins- I really like the idea of the Doppler but it really depend on your body and baby's position as to how early you can actually hear the heartbeat. Will check again this weekend to see if I can hear anything.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats ladies
Such great news :)
:dance:


----------



## Kins

Just got a text from a friend. She was 10weeks along and just went in and baby stopped growing at 7weeks. Poor thing. Another friend called her and said She sounds good considering


----------



## mwb2040

Yayyy Allika and Hoping, great news :happydance::happydance:

Allika - Do you know when they expect to see the hb? My first ultrasound is scheduled for exactly 6 weeks and I feel like I'll be in the same boat as you.


----------



## Allika

It depends I think between 5w and a few days and 6 weeks and a few days.


----------



## Ingodshand

We heard the Heartbeat at 6 weeks and three days


----------



## luna_19

We saw heartbeat(s) at 6+1 but it's totally normal to not be able to see it that early


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hey ladies!!!

Thanks for all the congrats :D I'm obviously just over the moon excited for what's to come. Today is the first day I woke up and didn't have to worry. It's a nice feeling!!

I checked the front page and it doesn't seem like we have much going on the next few days (unless of course Smiley tests early :haha:). Make sure you update me if I'm missing something for you on the front page!


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning ladies! TGIF

What a happy Friday for us with our ladies great U/S scans! 

I was just wanting to give everyone a word of encouragement this morning - When things seem too much to bear sometimes in TTC and it just feels like it may never happen for you, you dread seeing the BFN's each month and just feel....so overwhelmed and defeated by it all - Please REMEMBER...that sometimes its when you surrender to fate (let come what may, what is meant to be in your life and stop worrying) that your dreams suddenly come true. We have some ladies who can definitely testify to that, including myself. Life knows what we NEED and you must believe it will provide. :flower:

Appreciate all of you ladies. You have helped me in my journey immensely.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awwwww Grateful :hugs: :flower:

Rojo, how did it go yesterday?! You had your sugar test right??


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies... 
 
Baby is doing well.. head down.. bp and weight was good.. hb was in the 130s.. I did my one hour glucose test and ended up failing it by 3 points... so now I have to the 3 hour test.. not happy about that.. I passed with my 1st two kids and now I failed.. so I need to call and make that appt.. but guessing it will be on Tuesday.. the 1st of October... then my next apt is Oct 15th 32 weeks.. and I start going every 2 weeks..

So yeah I have all my appts made... front page fun!!!

Oct 15th-32 week check
Oct 31st-34 weeks
November 14th 36 weeks
November 21st-37 weeks
November 26th-38 weeks
December 5th-39 weeks
December 12th-40 weeks.. ( 1 day before my due date_


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Rojo, bummer about the test!! Booooooooo. But super exciting that you have all of your appointments made! I am going to update now :)


----------



## River54

I have my beta test Oct 7 - you could add that to the front :) though I'll be poas most likely earlier just so I know.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Grateful - love the msg you posted. Thanks for sharing those words. I agree :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Love that post Grateful and so true!!!

Ro- So sorry you failed your test! That happened to my sister and she passed the 3 hour with flying colors!

Hopin-My next checkup is October 22nd. Can you also please change my gender guess for Ro to girl! Sorry that hb sounds like a girl to me:)


----------



## Kins

ROJO----------sooooo close ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Sorry about the sugar :(

Grateful thank for the msg.

River- how early you think your going to test :)


----------



## River54

lol - I'll probably do a test this weekend, to actually see 2 lines from the trigger shot. This way I know for sure all the ICs I have actually work! (I've only ever had bfn, so I'd like to see something...)
After that, not sure. Part of me wants to know right now, another part just says wait til the beta or at least the day before. I'd like to know when the trigger disappears, but kinda scared to test after that.


----------



## mwb2040

Just quickly checking in. My first beta on Wed was 210 and today was 537 :happydance:

Crazy how worried I get right before the call. I guess that's not gonna change, huh? I have my third beta on Monday 9/30 and the first ultrasound on 10/9.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb, great numbers!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Ingodshand

Awesome MWB!!!


----------



## Kins

More then doubling awesome!


----------



## Allika

For all the preggos:

How awesome is sour candy? Was it always this good????


----------



## lune_miel

Great, now I want some sour candy.:haha:


----------



## Kins

I've been buying skittles and love it not the sour kind though



On another note went to accupunture tonight and she said since I am 11weeks I can stop going or if I wanna come one more time that is okay too. My accupuncturist said its good to come back at end of pregnancy too when your uncomfortable. And at 39weeks they can actually help you bring on labor. She said she went all through her pregnancy. I won't be doing that but I think I will be going back one more time.


----------



## ajd36

Someone brought in some sour gummies the other night into work and I couldn't stop snacking on them :haha:


----------



## LDizzy30

Congrats in the positive test mwb! 
I knew September would be a great month!!! :) 
My appt Wednesday went well. Ive hit the 6 month mark, gained a total of 3 lbs, hb is in 150's, Adelyn is dancing around in my tummy, glucose tests are gonna happen in next two weeks and my prenatal appt is on October 7th. October 23rd we will be doing tri-weekly appts! November 8th I scheduled a 3D u/s and I can't wait!!!! Sorry on my phone and it sucks! 
You ladies are the best! Have a wonderful Friday night!!


----------



## Ingodshand

So exciting Ldizzy! She will be here before you know it!!!

Any other ladies testing before we say goodbye to September!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I won't be testing...but AF is due on Monday 

It's also my birthday this weekend


----------



## River54

Happy Birthday :)


----------



## deafgal01

Hi. Just completed my first IUI yesterday with donor sperm. This cycle is unmediated so I monitored using opk and called when that turned into a positive and went in for IUI the very next day. Supposed to test oct. 11th


----------



## deafgal01

Btw happy birthday breaking dawn.


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy birthday breakin! Hope you get the best present ever:happydance:


----------



## ajd36

I'm trying not to freak out or stress as I know how common it is....but I just started to spot a little. I still have all of the pregnancy symptoms that I have had but seeing red/pink is never a nice thing.

Stay calm.....staying calm.... I think I will be okay unless it gets worse and then I may email my NP.


----------



## Allika

@adj: Rest and try to stay calm. I know....easier said than done but really try to lay down, sleep extra long and take it easy!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Thanks girl! I actually did a nap right after the post as I just couldn't keep my eyes open any longer. I'm looking On Demand to pop a movie in now for the rest of the night.

Happy Birthday Breakin!!! May this be a wonderful year ahead of you!


----------



## ajd36

I just saw bright red.... now I'm very nervous. I just emailed my NP


----------



## Kins

Praying for you Aj stay positive and rest.


Happy birthday breaking


----------



## Allika

@adj:is it a lot???? Only when you wipe or on its own?


----------



## ttcmoon

Ajd, how are you doing now?Sometimes this may happen due to progesterone.Progesterone injection can help.Please 
Praying for you.


----------



## ttcmoon

Breaking Dawn - Happy Birthday.
River - How are you doing?
deafgal01- Good know know about you IUI.I hope this would be your month!
Lune,Allika,hoping,Rojo and other expecting ladies - How are your pregnancies is going?
Ingodshand - Excited for your next appointment.Are you going to find out the gender then?
mwb - Great numbers.Fingers crossed for your first scan :) 

AFM - Went to doctor yesterday for my 2nd day scan.She gave me tamoxifen 20 mg/decdan/APCOD/COQ10 and vitamins+Folic acid.This time we may go for back to back IUI's.New cycle new hope :) 
I had a singing performance in office function yesterday and it went well.Got loads of compliments :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Adj- I am praying everything is okay with your little bean. Let us know what the np says.

Ttc- Thanks!! We are so excited! We should find out the gender around thanksgiving.


----------



## LDizzy30

Ajd- thinking of you. Keep us informed.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: ajd I hope everything is ok


----------



## lune_miel

ajd - I hope you can get some reassurance stat! :hugs:


----------



## River54

ajd - Hope everything is ok.

ttcmoon - I am doing good - Trying to be patient for another week. I did take a test yesterday to see the trigger on the test (and to make sure the tests worked). I got a very faint line, so the trigger is still there. Will probably try again tomorrow to see if it is still around.


----------



## mwb2040

How are you doing ajd? Hope everything is ok!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hockeypucks

Hope everything is okay ajd!


----------



## ajd36

Haven't seen any more bright red since last night, only a little light tinge left over from it. Feeling a little better now that the initial shock has worn down.

I won't hear back from my NP until tomorrow but I'm hoping she'll have come in for an U/S maybe?? Or at least check my labs and see where things are at on that end.

Praying for no more bright red today. Heading into work now and don't want to think about it all day there.


----------



## deafgal01

Ajd- I hope that bleed was nothing to worry about and that they check you out ASAP to assure you baby is sticking in there! It is a hard journey especially when it has been a long and emotional one for you.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ajd... Thinking of you. I know that's nerve wracking. Keep us posted & rest as well as you can. Big :hugs: to you hun. 

Breaking happy birthday friend!


----------



## Ingodshand

Adj- so glad the bleeding is better! I know everything will be great!


----------



## Ingodshand

Adj- so glad the bleeding is better! I know everything will be great!


----------



## MandaC

Adj...hope all is well, I am thinking of you:)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Breaking!! I hope you had a great on:) xo

Nothing for me yet....AF due on tues/wed and then we will probably due an IUI this cycle and then naturally in NOvember because I will be on holidays with the kids during O time and my DH will home working....lol

Everyone have a great Sunday night!!


----------



## lilrojo

AJD: thinking of you sweetie... happy to hear the spotting has stopped..hope you can get some reassurance asap.. 

Hope everyone is well..


----------



## ajd36

Thanks so much for your support everyone, it really does mean a lot to me. So far today everything is looking okay but I'm still uneasy with everything.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

River54 said:


> Happy Birthday :)

Thank you :hugs:
:flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

deafgal01 said:


> Btw happy birthday breaking dawn.

Thx Hun! :kiss:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ingodshand said:


> Happy birthday breakin! Hope you get the best present ever:happydance:

Thanks IGH....that would def top the bday present list 

Lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Thanks girl! I actually did a nap right after the post as I just couldn't keep my eyes open any longer. I'm looking On Demand to pop a movie in now for the rest of the night.
> 
> Happy Birthday Breakin!!! May this be a wonderful year ahead of you!

Thx so much ajd.
I was thinking and praying for you....glad that the red is gone today!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kins said:


> Praying for you Aj stay positive and rest.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday breaking


Thanks kins!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ttcmoon said:


> Breaking Dawn - Happy Birthday.
> River - How are you doing?
> deafgal01- Good know know about you IUI.I hope this would be your month!
> Lune,Allika,hoping,Rojo and other expecting ladies - How are your pregnancies is going?
> Ingodshand - Excited for your next appointment.Are you going to find out the gender then?
> mwb - Great numbers.Fingers crossed for your first scan :)
> 
> AFM - Went to doctor yesterday for my 2nd day scan.She gave me tamoxifen 20 mg/decdan/APCOD/COQ10 and vitamins+Folic acid.This time we may go for back to back IUI's.New cycle new hope :)
> I had a singing performance in office function yesterday and it went well.Got loads of compliments :)


Thanks so much :flower:

I like back to back IUIs bc I didn't have to worry about missing Ovulation since 2 days were covered!!

Goodlck this cycle!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> ajd... Thinking of you. I know that's nerve wracking. Keep us posted & rest as well as you can. Big :hugs: to you hun.
> 
> Breaking happy birthday friend!

Thanks Hopin :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Adj...hope all is well, I am thinking of you:)
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Breaking!! I hope you had a great on:) xo
> 
> Nothing for me yet....AF due on tues/wed and then we will probably due an IUI this cycle and then naturally in NOvember because I will be on holidays with the kids during O time and my DH will home working....lol
> 
> Everyone have a great Sunday night!!

Thanks Manda :hugs:

Our AFs are do almost at the same time. I'm expecting mine tomorrow the earliest. Feeling crams already tonite so def think tomorrow!


----------



## Ingodshand

So I am wearing maternity pants for the first time today! They are a little big but my other pants were just too tight!!!


----------



## Kins

It's funny you say that because I went out on Saturday and bought two pairs. I don't really need them yet but my jeans were tight before I got prego and now they are just uncomfortable. My work pants I had bought big awhile ago so they will fit me for awhile.


Aj so glad things have settled down let us know when you hear from the np


----------



## Grateful365

Yeay to maternity pants! lol :happydance:

Ajd - Praying everything is fine with you and no more spotting. :hugs: Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## Grateful365

I miss Lei :cry:


----------



## Grateful365

mwb- Let us know how your betas go today!


----------



## ajd36

I spotted again a little last night before bed, about an hr or so after I put the progesterone supp in again. My NP reassured me spotting is normal and my cervix my just be a little irrated from the progesterone. So she ordered me STAT betas today and Wednesday so I'll have those numbers in about 3/4 hrs. Going back to bed for another hr first though.


----------



## Grateful365

Glad to hear they reassured you. I'm sure it is just a sensitive cervix issue, but very cool that you get more betas to ease your mind. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ajd - thanks for updating us. I have been thinking of you nonstop. We are here if you need anything! :hugs:

mwb - How did betas go?

smiley - have you tested?


----------



## mwb2040

Just got the call. They said levels were "awesome". It was 1500+. I can't remember the exact number haha I was so nervous! I have to do it one more time until it's over 2,000. So I go in on Thursday again. So far so good!!


----------



## mwb2040

Ajd - I'm sure everything is fine! Thinking of you! Get some sleep


----------



## Grateful365

Awesome news mwb!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Fantastic mwb!!! :hugs:


----------



## lifeisbeauty

AJD: I've been thinking about you all day. I can't wait to hear how your appointment went. FX!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies!!! Ajd is swamped at work and asked me to update you all for her :flower:

Her HCG level was :31,404!!

Doctors office says "Excellent level! Please repeat it on Wed 10/2 but I don't think you have anything to be worried about!"

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Holy bananas I come back & just about everyone is preggers!!! Yay :happydance: :headspin: yay I <3 it!!


Let me also add that I'm sorry I haven't been around much at all... A lot of changes going on :(


----------



## deafgal01

Ajd- that is excellent!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Once again I&#8217;m a little behind&#8230;
River &#8211; great size follies! We&#8217;re only a few CD&#8217;s apart&#8230;
Jenna &#8211; congrats on the house! You&#8217;re on the west coast of the US right? Any issue with getting the mortgage if the government shuts down tonight? Or going through a private bank?
LDizzy &#8211; How was your shower?
MWB &#8211; congrats on your BFP! Betas look great
Finding &#8211; Welcome! You&#8217;re 2 days ahead of me; I&#8217;m also on my 2nd IUI. FX&#8217;d
AJD &#8211; thinking of you! Sounds like the beta is reassuring

AFM - I think the worst part about not being pregnant - is feeling like I've been pregnant forever... Like every 2 weeks I treat my body as if I were "just in case" for the most part... Then generally speaking I find out I could have taken that medicine, or had that drink because I wasn't pregnant...
My allergies are worst today then last night, such a headache- but I feel like I can't take anything... And I want nothing more than to find out I'm pregnant now- but if I'm not then I'm just miserable today for nothing... Aggravated!
8DPO today, I&#8217;m most likely testing in the morning. Acupuncturist said to email her with results & if I want to come back for another session.


----------



## ajd36

Welcome back Lei!! We have missed you!

mwb: awesome numbers!!! How are along are you?

Thanks grateful for posting for me! Ran out to grab a quick smoothie for a late lunch :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats mwb and adj! What great news!!

Ea- sorry you are feeling down, hope this is your month!


----------



## mwb2040

ajd36 said:


> Welcome back Lei!! We have missed you!
> 
> mwb: awesome numbers!!! How are along are you?
> 
> Thanks grateful for posting for me! Ran out to grab a quick smoothie for a late lunch :)

Glad everything is ok for you!! I can't imagine the stress! :hugs:

I'm 4 weeks 5 days today. I have an ultrasound on 10/9 to see if we have 1 or 2 in there :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ajd thanks hun, I have missed you all too! 

Ready to start stalking all your pregnancy journals :)


----------



## Grateful365

Lei!!!!!!! We sure missed ya :hugs: I love your profile pic


----------



## Beautifullei2

I missed you all too so much! Glad to be back :) everyone's happiness makes me happy <3

Thanks, My little junny bee & I went to the park on Saturday so I took tons of pictures :)


----------



## luna_19

Glad you're back lei! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lei, so so happy you're back :hugs:!! Not the same without you here. At all. How are you doing hun?

EA & Smiley, let us know if/when you test!

Allika I cannot wait for your scan on Thursday!

ajd, you must be feeling so relieved. Has the spotting slowed/stopped?


----------



## MandaC

Grateful365 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Ajd is swamped at work and asked me to update you all for her :flower:
> 
> Her HCG level was :31,404!!
> 
> Doctors office says "Excellent level! Please repeat it on Wed 10/2 but I don't think you have anything to be worried about!"
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Holy Hannah Ajd.....great numbers!!!! Does the doctor think you could be having twins?? you did have more then one follie right??

I am so happy your numbers are great.


----------



## Jenna_KA

AJD and MWB great numbers!!

Yes, I live on the west coast. In the Seattle/Tacoma area. I'm not sure what affect a government shut down would have on the mortgage to be honest. OH has been so obsessed with research about that I think he forgot to look in to it. I'm not really worried though. It's not as chaotic as everyone thinks.
We had our inspection last week and it went great! Virtually nothing wrong with it just a few minor cosmetics that we will probably fix someday just for the resell value. Water heater was a little old (I thought it was new, whoops) but the seller agreed to replace it so that's out of our hands. Septic inspection is Thursday. We've been so busy just signing signing and signing papers! Draven is doing great, I think he may be coming down with a little cold. Just a runny nose and stuff but he doesn't seem bothered at all.


----------



## ajd36

Thanks for all your support ladies!! You ladies rock :happydance:

My spotting has stopped for now!!! Haven't had any since Sunday night. 

As for twins??? It could be, they aren't commenting yet and we will find out a week from today!!!! Can not wait to see how many are in there. I had two strong contenders and two more smaller ones lurking around. My betas are still doubling... I thought once it got high it slowed to every 72-96hrs for doubling?? I'm excited to see my number tomorrow... I've never been this high before and it's exciting


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> Thanks for all your support ladies!! You ladies rock :happydance:
> 
> My spotting has stopped for now!!! Haven't had any since Sunday night.
> 
> As for twins??? It could be, they aren't commenting yet and we will find out a week from today!!!! Can not wait to see how many are in there. I had two strong contenders and two more smaller ones lurking around. My betas are still doubling... I thought once it got high it slowed to every 72-96hrs for doubling?? I'm excited to see my number tomorrow... I've never been this high before and it's exciting

That's awesome....I have a feeling you are having twins:) I think October is going to follow Sept and be a great month as well!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Thanks for all your support ladies!! You ladies rock :happydance:
> 
> My spotting has stopped for now!!! Haven't had any since Sunday night.
> 
> As for twins??? It could be, they aren't commenting yet and we will find out a week from today!!!! Can not wait to see how many are in there. I had two strong contenders and two more smaller ones lurking around. My betas are still doubling... I thought once it got high it slowed to every 72-96hrs for doubling?? I'm excited to see my number tomorrow... I've never been this high before and it's exciting

I'm SOOO excited for you...kept popping in to see of your eta number was in and WOW so high. 

I think you got two little beans in there :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb what's your EDD? I need to add you to the front page :)

Rojo how did your 3 hour test go today?


----------



## hockeypucks

Ajd those are great numbers!

Just a mini update for me- start meds on Thursday after my day 3 blood and ultrasound have paid for everything so it is getting more exciting by the day. I am on a lot more meds than I was with the IUI. All injections too so I should be used to them by day 2 or 3 LOL. I don't mind getting the blood work done- it is just getting over the fact that I myself am jamming myself with a needle. I really can't wait to experience this and even though I am a bit nervous about doing IVF I know it is the right thing to do and what we have to do to get pregnant. DH and I are very excited about the possibility of getting a BFP this time. I can't help but think our chances are way better with IVF. I didn't feel like the timing was right last time with the IUI. 
So ballpark timings will be triggering around the 13th then in for the egg suction (that's how I think of it) and then the transfer. So close yet so far. I think I may be dreading the edometrin deposits more than the injections. I didn't really enjoy those last time for the IUI.
I really hope we continue the good luck with all the recent BFP's!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Hockey: getting very excited for you to go through this process. Giving yourself the injections was a little weird at first but you get used to it really quick!

Praying for a very successful October too!! Feeling very lucky on this thread!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@Hopeful- I'm going to start testing in the morning... And probably every morning until AF is due on Oct 6th!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hockey sounds great!! :dance:


----------



## mwb2040

Hopin4ABump said:


> mwb what's your EDD? I need to add you to the front page :)
> 
> Rojo how did your 3 hour test go today?

It's June 4th :thumbup: I didn't check it until yesterday, I'm still sooo hesitant with everything.. Just want everything to go ok!!


----------



## mwb2040

hockeypucks said:


> Ajd those are great numbers!
> 
> Just a mini update for me- start meds on Thursday after my day 3 blood and ultrasound have paid for everything so it is getting more exciting by the day. I am on a lot more meds than I was with the IUI. All injections too so I should be used to them by day 2 or 3 LOL. I don't mind getting the blood work done- it is just getting over the fact that I myself am jamming myself with a needle. I really can't wait to experience this and even though I am a bit nervous about doing IVF I know it is the right thing to do and what we have to do to get pregnant. DH and I are very excited about the possibility of getting a BFP this time. I can't help but think our chances are way better with IVF. I didn't feel like the timing was right last time with the IUI.
> So ballpark timings will be triggering around the 13th then in for the egg suction (that's how I think of it) and then the transfer. So close yet so far. I think I may be dreading the edometrin deposits more than the injections. I didn't really enjoy those last time for the IUI.
> I really hope we continue the good luck with all the recent BFP's!!!!

Good luck!! I got used to the injections pretty quickly, but I have to admit, DH did them for me. I only did it myself twice when he wasn't around. I thought it was much easier having someone else do it!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I'm okay hopin, taking things one day at a time :) 

I have been trying to catch up but its moving fast hehe


----------



## smileydoc

Hopin4ABump said:


> ajd - thanks for updating us. I have been thinking of you nonstop. We are here if you need anything! :hugs:
> 
> mwb - How did betas go?
> 
> smiley - have you tested?

Hi Ladies,

Update on things with me....I am scheduled to test tomorrow and should start spotting on friday with full on AF starting on Sunday if not pregnant. I started feeling pretty crappy Sunday night with extreme stomach cramping and what I would call churning. This lasted all night and into Monday. I was forced to leave work on Monday at lunch time with little appetite and feeling very sick. Not to be too graphic, I spent yesterday afternoon dry heaving, with more of the worst stomach cramps I have ever experienced. I woke up this morning feeling better, but still with a constant stomach ache and random sharp pains and little appetite. I assume it is a stomach bug, although not typical of what I normally have, but also secretly hope it was signs of a BFP!!! I got a little excited and took a pregnancy test.....BFN!!!! I am still holding out a little hope, as I am still very early....but sadly know realistically its probably going to be another BFN!!! 

So that's the scoop! I'll test first thing tomorrow morning and let you all know! We have one more month of trying naturally then will head for blood work and get DH checked! 

Very excited to see all the BFPs last month! Gives all us still trying hope that our turn will come!


----------



## lilrojo

Hopin test went well I passed.. so happy for that.. :) so now head back on the 15th for my 32 week check.. :)


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey there ladies! I am just catching up on everything its been a busy couple of days. It's so great to see that everyone is doing so well. 

AJD I am so glad things are okay. I was worried about your!

I took a test this morning (I am 7dpo) but I wanted to see if my trigger would still show. I had a slight positive, so I am guessing my trigger is still in my system. How long does that normally take to go away? When should I expect an accurate test result?


----------



## ajd36

Smiley that does sound pretty promising for symptoms!

Rojo congrats!! 

EA: keeping my FX for you girl... hopefully you'll be one of the first of many Oct BFP's!! 

can't for you guys to TEST tomorrow :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ok ladies, let's get some BFP's to kick off October!!!! :dance: :happydance:

*Jenna* Is Draven still dealing w/ a runny nose?

*Allika* You've been quiet, everything good?

*ajd* Excited for your betas today!

*Breaking* Did AF show?

*Hockey* It all sounds so exciting!! :dance:

*Lei* Sometimes that's all you can do - take things minute by minute, hour by hour, day by day. Big :hugs: to you, we're here for you!!

*smiley* Man I hope you feel better soon :( It is still pretty early for you to be testing. Stay positive! Let us know when you test again.

*EA* Today is the day! :test: :test:

*lifeis* I'm not sure about the trigger, the other ladies would be better to answer that probably. But I'm excited for you!

*Grateful* How's sweet Jimmy doing?

Hope everyone else is doing well, be sure to check the front page & let me know if I'm missing anything for you!


----------



## River54

lifeis - I'd give it a few more days. I heard anywhere from 7-11 dp trigger to get it out of the system. I also found this chart to be helpful: https://community.babycenter.com/po..._when_the_hcg_trigger_shot_leaves_your_system.

Can't wait to hear about the tests!!

I had to get up early this morning, dd had a flight to catch with her school team. So she is gone til Sunday. Should be interesting to see how work will go today going in early...good thing I have an acupuncture appt after work! (Probably fall asleep on the table)


----------



## Grateful365

HELLO October!! 

Bring on the Fall BFP's!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## smileydoc

Hi Ladies!

I tested this morning and a BFN as expected :-( It's so disheartening after spending that last two days miserable with stomach pains and only hoping it was a sign of good things to come! Guess it was just a stomach bug and AF should be on her way! After visiting with my doctor 2 months ago and her reassuring me I should have NO problem getting pregnant, this is soooooooo frustrating! I am very healthy, very regular with my cycles, it just doesn't make sense! We will give it one last try this month then off to get blood work! I definitely feel for all that have countinued to struggle with this more than the 7 months I have! The build up and anticipation followed by the let down and disappointment definitely takes it's toll on you!! Sorry to ramble and vent, just hard to get thru sometimes and DH doesn't understand! 

Thanks for listening and being so supportive!! Hoping for lots of BFP for everyone this month!!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

BFN this morning @ 10DPO... I'll test again tomorrow - but it's not looking good


----------



## Grateful365

Smiley - How many DPO are you?

EA - Many women don't get a BFP until 11 DPO at least....so I'm still FX'd for you.


----------



## smileydoc

Grateful365 said:


> Smiley - How many DPO are you?
> 
> EA - Many women don't get a BFP until 11 DPO at least....so I'm still FX'd for you.

I'm only 7dpo but 4 days till AF! My ovulation day was 4 days later than normal the past two months?!?! 28 day cycle, normally ovulate day 14, now day 18! Ugh!! Does that mean anything?

EA - I feel for you!! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## luna_19

Smiley is you o'ed later you will have a longer cycle. You sound like me, very regular. Mine were on average 26 days but I did have an occasional 30 and even a 33 day cycle here and there where I o'ed later.

I totally feel you with the disappointment every month, we had "unexplained infertility" and it took 16 cycles to finally get a bfp so it will happen! :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

I'm actually nervous to get my betas back... yikes!

Should be in an hour or so and when that email comes my heart is just gonna be racing


----------



## smileydoc

luna_19 said:


> Smiley is you o'ed later you will have a longer cycle. You sound like me, very regular. Mine were on average 26 days but I did have an occasional 30 and even a 33 day cycle here and there where I o'ed later.
> 
> I totally feel you with the disappointment every month, we had "unexplained infertility" and it took 16 cycles to finally get a bfp so it will happen! :hugs:

Luna - thanks so much for the words of HOPE!! I know with ovulating later I should have a longer cycle, as my luteal phase should be the same no matter what..however that was not the case last month! Only time will tell this month! Can I ask what you did to finally get the BFP!!!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopin- happy olive ;) seeing that made me want a mexican martini :rofl:

Smiley- you still have a couple days to go hun so your not out yet. Fxed :hugs:

One thing I love about this group is we all get to go through the ups & downs together... I tried with dh for 2 years constantly & 1 year ntnp so we can all relate. Just know that we are here for you & to just keep pushing because you WILL get your :bfp: 


Ajd- heard anything yet?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Lei :) 

Yeah...ajd anything?!


----------



## ajd36

Just got my results:

10/2 37090
9/30 31404

NP wrote: "Levels still rising, I do not expect to double at this point. All looking good!!"

And so I knew it wouldn't be doubling anymore....but I was kinda hoping a bigger increase than that :haha: Just me being silly :) 

Now to just wait 6 more days for the first u/s.....its tooooo far away!!


----------



## luna_19

smileydoc said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Smiley is you o'ed later you will have a longer cycle. You sound like me, very regular. Mine were on average 26 days but I did have an occasional 30 and even a 33 day cycle here and there where I o'ed later.
> 
> I totally feel you with the disappointment every month, we had "unexplained infertility" and it took 16 cycles to finally get a bfp so it will happen! :hugs:
> 
> Luna - thanks so much for the words of HOPE!! I know with ovulating later I should have a longer cycle, as my luteal phase should be the same no matter what..however that was not the case last month! Only time will tell this month! Can I ask what you did to finally get the BFP!!!!!Click to expand...

It was my first month on clomid. There was nothing wrong with any of our tests though, my doctor prescribed it to increase our chances :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Congrats adj on the rise and glad the spotting has stopped! 
Good to see you on here again lei! We've all been thinking about you. 
Hopin I was wondering where Allika was also...
Fingers crossed for all the testers!! 
And grateful my shower was great! Now I'm washing baby clothes and getting everything all set up to be ready before Adelyn gets here! :)


----------



## ajd36

I think Allika has family family visiting...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Glad all is ok ajd!! Now relax and enjoy!!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

AJD: I am so glad your betas are rising! Hopefully now you can relax and not have to be so worried!

I took another test today (DPO 8 ) and it was positive again. It was really faint, but looks just the same as yesterday mornings. I was hoping there would be a difference in color so I would know if it is the trigger going down or pregnancy going up :) Oh well, I will test again tomorrow morning and see :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy thanks hun! BTW I love the name you picked out :) any pictures from your shower?


----------



## Ingodshand

Yay adj, so happy you number is still going up!!

Welcome back lei!!

My trigger was always gone by about 7-8 days post. How you're line is darker tomorrow!!


----------



## Allika

Sorry guys, my sister is visiting with her family from Germany so we have been busy and I didn't have much time!!!!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Oh, I forgot to say. Today, there were SEVERAL times I felt this weird flutter super low in my abdomen. I don't mean a flutter like gas pains, it was almost like quick twitches in my stomach. Has anyone had that before? Could it be a sign of implantation?


----------



## ajd36

LifeisB, I used to test out the trigger with dollar store cheapies but then try a FRER to test for real and because it was more sensitive it would still pick up. So then I tested out the cheapie and once those were gone I would test out FRER. This last cycle I had a slight line at 7DPO but didn't test on 8DPO but on 9DPO it looked slightly darker than it did on 7DPO. I wish I had tested on 8DPO but o'well. Wanted to show you what it could like at your point in the game.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3402.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ok ladies, let's get some BFP's to kick off October!!!! :dance: :happydance:
> 
> *Jenna* Is Draven still dealing w/ a runny nose?
> 
> *Allika* You've been quiet, everything good?
> 
> *ajd* Excited for your betas today!
> 
> *Breaking* Did AF show?
> 
> *Hockey* It all sounds so exciting!! :dance:
> 
> *Lei* Sometimes that's all you can do - take things minute by minute, hour by hour, day by day. Big :hugs: to you, we're here for you!!
> 
> *smiley* Man I hope you feel better soon :( It is still pretty early for you to be testing. Stay positive! Let us know when you test again.
> 
> *EA* Today is the day! :test: :test:
> 
> *lifeis* I'm not sure about the trigger, the other ladies would be better to answer that probably. But I'm excited for you!
> 
> *Grateful* How's sweet Jimmy doing?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well, be sure to check the front page & let me know if I'm missing anything for you!

Hi Hopin...

I'm still here following....just swamped at work so can't visit during the day.


AF did not show yet....today is cd31. Have had 31-32 day cycles in the past and bc I did not track ovulation I could have O'd after cd14.

Have had AF cramping since Sunday so I feel she's coming .

Wow look how far along you are.....:hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika!!! Today is scan day! :dance: Please try to update us if you can - but I know you have a lot going on right now. But seriously, update us. :haha: I'm just giving you a hard time. Thinking of you! :hugs:

Lifeis, keep testing!!

Anyone else planning to test this morning? EA?

Breaking I'm keeping my FX'd that she doesn't show for you :flower:

Hockey let us know how your u/s goes today!

What else is going on ladies?


----------



## mwb2040

Waiting for my beta results. This should be the last time as they expect them to be over 2,000. Usually they call around 1-2pm!


----------



## Allika

Hi guys! Baby measures 6weeks 5 days and has a heartbeat of 133bpm! Relieved!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Woke up and AF arrived

LOL

Isnt that how it always works.. you start talking about her and it's like she's listening and invites herself over...LOL


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Allika!!!! Did you get any pics?! When do you go back? You must be on top of the moon! :) :cloud9: I can't believe we're pregnant together again. Kinda funny how that worked out isn't it?

mwb, keep us posted! I'm sure those #'s will be fantastic!

Breaking...ugh!!! She's got some nerve!!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Negative @ 11DPO


----------



## MandaC

I am still waiting for AF...I don't understand whats going on...lol. I finished my last BC pill on sunday and normally I will get AF by tues or wed and there is NO sign of her whats so ever. I am hoping she comes soon. 

Breaking we are normally a few days apart hopefully you getting yours today means mine is on her ugly way. lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all hope your all doing well... 

Luna how are you doing... almost baby go day :)


----------



## Allika

Here is a picture! I am soooo happy that everything looks good!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## luna_19

Yay allika! :happydance:

I'm still feeling good, 5ish weeks to go! :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Allika- How exciting! So happy for you and what a great pic!

Breakin/EA- So sorry for the BFN&#61516;

MWB- Can not wait for your results! I know they will be great!

Luna- So close!!


----------



## hockeypucks

U/S went well today. They said things look great (for day 3) She took a few measurements but I can never see the screen when the one girl does it. So I will ask next time. Just waiting for call back on how bloods went and to see what meds to start today. I work shift work and last go around the timings of the injections didn't really interfere with work- this go around it seems it will be the opposite. DH was able to do most my injections last time. Oh well- it is so worth it! 
Ajd what a great picture- how excited are you?!?!?


----------



## ajd36

Allika what a beautiful pic!!! And measuring right on schedule, wonderful!! Such relief :)


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - Beautiful first picture :hugs: Love it. So happy for you!!


----------



## River54

Allika - nice pic!
Breaking - sorry AF showed
EA - sorry about the bfn. What sensitivity of tests do you use?
mwb - any news?

So, I did test out the trigger using the Ultra sensitive ICs. If there is a next time, I'll try and use less sensitive tests...8&9 dpo were really really faint, and todays is insanely faint it doesn't look like it is there, though OH can see it still, but he says today's test looks diff than the others (maybe diff dye lot). At this point I might as well keep going and testing every day...I think I have enough for the end of the cycle. poas aholic... I don't like seeing the bfn, but well, feel like I can't stop at this point.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@River: I'm using first response "6 days before your missed period" test... I can't find where it says the actual sensitivity numbers


----------



## mwb2040

Yay Allika!!! So amazing!!

My beta was 4,000+ I'm always so nervous that I don't remember the exact amount. Or maybe she didn't even tell me. As long as she keeps saying "awesome" I'm happy! She thinks there may be two in there!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika! :dance: :yipee: What a beautiful picture. <3

River I think it's safe to keep testing with the IC's. FX'd for you!

mwb -- whoaa awesome #'s!! Eeeek! I can't wait for you and ajd's scans next week to see if we have any twinnies!


----------



## MandaC

....and I am still waiting! This is so frustrating I just want to get back into the game. Plus because I am going away next month my O time falls right as I am coming back so I may miss out on next month. Unless because I am going away without my DH he will be so excited to see me that it happens just that one night. If I get AF tmrw that makes my O time in nov just as I getting home. lol


----------



## River54

wow - great #'s :)


----------



## lune_miel

*Allika *- :dance: Great news on your bean!


----------



## ajd36

mwb: great numbers!! Cant wait for our scans next week!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Awesome number mwb!!

Manda- hope AF shows soon!


----------



## LDizzy30

Congrats on the great numbers girls!!!
And I'm sorry for the BFN's.
And if I didn't mention earlier the I think Allika is having a boy, I'd like to mention that I think Allika is having a boy. :) both my boys had heart rates in the 130's and this little babys heart rate is 150's. :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Dizzy - your guess for Allika was :pink:, do you want me to change it to :blue:?

Good morning ladies :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin4ABump said:


> Dizzy - your guess for Allika was :pink:, do you want me to change it to :blue:?
> 
> Good morning ladies :)

Yep please make it blue! :)


----------



## Allika

I think it's a boy too ;)


----------



## Grateful365

I do too Allika :flower:

I cannot WAIT for all you ladies to go to your gender scans!


----------



## River54

EA - did you test again today?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I did. Negative.
IVF consult Tuesday.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry for the bfn EA :( :hugs:

I think of you often, and your journey and struggles. I hope IVF gives you that rainbow that you deserve!


----------



## River54

Sorry for the bfn :hugs:
Let us know how the consult goes.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry EA! I hope the consult is great!


----------



## Ingodshand

Can not believe I never voted! 

Adj- TWIN girls!
Allika- Boy
MWB- TWIN- girl/boy


----------



## lifeisbeauty

I took another test this morning and the line was lighter than it was yesterday. I am DPO 10 and I am guessing that is the trigger leaving my system. I will keep testing and see if the line starts getting darker! Has anyone every tested out their trigger and had BFN's in between their trigger leaving and their positive for pregnancy test result?


----------



## River54

I am just a day ahead of you! I am 11 dpo, and got a bfn today. All previous tests had lines, getting fainter(5, 7-10 dpo) Not sure if the bfn was because the trigger is finally out, or that my sample was probably a bit diluted this morning. I was hoping to see a little bit darker line today. Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. I use the 10mIU/mL sensitivity. What have you used?


----------



## lifeisbeauty

River: I have been following your posts because I noticed you were one day ahead of me. I am using the wondfo pregnancy tests and I just googled it and they are 25
MiUl for sensitivity. What are you using?


----------



## River54

generic Internet cheapies that have posted 10mIU sensitivity. On the package they say they come from a lab in the next city over.


----------



## ttcmoon

I am so sorry for the BFN EA.Please keep us informed about your IVF consulation.

How all your sweet ladies doing?Can't wait to see more BFPs.

I went for CD9 scan today.Looks like I am responding very slow and injectibles got me too many follicles on both sides.I have 3 at right of 10.5,one at left of 13 and many of about 11.Doctor is not giving any more injection and I will go for CD11 scan on monday.I always respond well to medicine, looks like my body is not able to sustain these medications for so long.So many medicated cycles I have gone through.

I got one appreciation in office.My client manager head appreciated me for good work, which made my day :) My hubby got a new job offer.We are still checking if it would be a good option to leave the current one.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

River did you test today?


----------



## MandaC

AF is here! AF is here!! I think this is the most excited I have been. I started meds today and will start my fermera on Monday. I hope this month is mine:)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## River54

Yeah, I did. BFN


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:( sorry River.


----------



## ajd36

:hugs: River


----------



## ttcmoon

sorry river...may be its early.
Manda - all the best for your new cycle and Femara :)


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry River

Manda- yay for af and your new cycle!

Ttc- congrats on your award! It is always nice to be appreciated!


----------



## MandaC

Day 3 bloods and ultrasound tmrw. Iam really excited this time around.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Manda: I am so glad AF showed up and you can start meds. Isn't it funny how sometimes we are so excited for AF and other times we are so bummed?

River: I am so sorry.:hugs: Could it still be too early to test?

I took another test this morning and I still have a SUPER faint line. I mean it is almost not there it is that faint, but it's there. It looks about the same as my line did yesterday morning. Today is DPO12 and normally AF shows up either Tuesday or Wednesday this week. I will keep testing and see what happens. I feel like I am at a really good place right now, where if I do end up getting a BFN I am just gonna jump back in and start the process again.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## ajd36

Manda: so excited for you to start this cycle :) Hoping for the very best for you! Can't wait to see how many follies you get

LifeIsB: if todays is DPO12 then are you 13-14days post trigger? Thats a long time for it to still be hanging around. Keeping my FX for you.... wondering what tomorrow's test will bring :)

River: not out until the witch shows her face! Praying for you girl 

ttc: let us know how your follie check goes tomorrow

AFM: two days until my first scan....can NOT wait!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just popping in really quick to say that momof1 had her sweet angel baby Leilani this past week. I cannot imagine the joy and pain that was felt by her family during this time. Here is a link, to help if you can. 

https://www.giveforward.com/fundrai...n=BA_FBshare&og_action=hug&t=3&fb_ref=1437675


----------



## Ingodshand

Lifeis- I agree that your trigger is probably gone by now! I hope your test is darker tomorrow!! Post a pic so we can see!

Adj- So excited for your scan!!!!

Hopin- thank you for sharing, what a beautiful tribute they are doing.


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> Manda: so excited for you to start this cycle :) Hoping for the very best for you! Can't wait to see how many follies you get
> 
> LifeIsB: if todays is DPO12 then are you 13-14days post trigger? Thats a long time for it to still be hanging around. Keeping my FX for you.... wondering what tomorrow's test will bring :)
> 
> River: not out until the witch shows her face! Praying for you girl
> 
> ttc: let us know how your follie check goes tomorrow
> 
> AFM: two days until my first scan....can NOT wait!!!!

Iam sooooo excited for your scan and to see how many r in there!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Thank you Hopin for the update on momof1. Her story just really touches my heart and looking at that page made me cry all over again. What strength she has and what a selfless thing she did for her sweet baby girl. It is one of the most touching things I've ever heard of.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful, I agree. I feel blessed to have been, although very small, a part of her journey. What she did for her baby girl is just incredible and I could never imagine the pain she must feel.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I agree ladies. So touching and heartbreaking at the same time.

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! SO very pumped for everything we have going on this week!! :dance:

*Lune* SCAN DAY!!! :dance: What time is your scan?!?!

*Grateful* Looking forward to see if Jimmy has gained some weight at your appointment today. Let us know how it goes!

*River* I'm sorry for the bfn's. Are you testing this morning before your betas today?

*ajd* I cannot wait til tomorrow!!!


----------



## lune_miel

Scan isn't until 2:30 :brat:

I've been thinking about momof1 having her little girl, as we got our bfp's together. What a brave journey.


----------



## MandaC

Jenna_KA said:


> Grateful, I agree. I feel blessed to have been, although very small, a part of her journey. What she did for her baby girl is just incredible and I could never imagine the pain she must feel.

Jenna....iam not sure if I am aware of her story, could u share?


----------



## lune_miel

I took this from Hopin's original post of her story.

Her baby was diagnosed with Acrania - a neural tube defect where the skull never formed protecting the brain. There is a 0% chance of survival after birth. The only thing keeping the baby alive and growing....is her. Once the baby is born it may have seconds, minutes, hours and in EXTREMELY rare cases....days. But it is a 100% mortality rate. Her options....DNC, induced labor after 20 weeks, or carry full term. They have decided to carry this baby full term - because God has blessed them with this child and it has a purpose. She said even if they only get 5 seconds it will be worth every minute. It is not up to them to determine when this baby goes. I asked if they were certain, she said she wished she could say they aren't but she asked at least 100 times. She said she feels so broken and so lost and she was sorry that she hasn't shared with us yet. She said she hasn't been able to talk to any of her friends either but that their support system has been amazing.


----------



## Grateful365

Sorry for the bfn's River :hugs: 

Excited for the upcoming scans today and tomorrow! Hurry up time! :haha:

Afm: Jimmy's weight check went better than expected. My little slim Jim weighs 11 lbs now! He gained 2 oz a day the past two weeks. Super relieved and doctor said he looks great :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

aww that's great greatful... he's growing so fast.. :)

Hope everyone is well.. and cant wait for some scans :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, I love "slim jim" :) So glad he's growing like he's supposed to! Yay!

Lune, no more booking appointments so late in the day :haha: you hear me?! ;)


----------



## MandaC

lune_miel said:


> I took this from Hopin's original post of her story.
> 
> Her baby was diagnosed with Acrania - a neural tube defect where the skull never formed protecting the brain. There is a 0% chance of survival after birth. The only thing keeping the baby alive and growing....is her. Once the baby is born it may have seconds, minutes, hours and in EXTREMELY rare cases....days. But it is a 100% mortality rate. Her options....DNC, induced labor after 20 weeks, or carry full term. They have decided to carry this baby full term - because God has blessed them with this child and it has a purpose. She said even if they only get 5 seconds it will be worth every minute. It is not up to them to determine when this baby goes. I asked if they were certain, she said she wished she could say they aren't but she asked at least 100 times. She said she feels so broken and so lost and she was sorry that she hasn't shared with us yet. She said she hasn't been able to talk to any of her friends either but that their support system has been amazing.

Oh wow that is heart breaking. Iam really sorry to hear that.


----------



## River54

Great on the weight check!

I did do a test today, bfn. I should have results this afternoon from the beta this morning.


----------



## Grateful365

Hang in there River...:hugs: I know it is easy to feel discouraged after all the BFN's, but keep the faith that it will happen and I believe it will! Waiting just sucks...but so worth the wait when one of these months you finally see your BFP!


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry River! It is so hard to see negatives month after month, but in the end you will have your baby and they will all be worth it!

I am soooo over this day! I can not wait to see some good news on here today and this week!


----------



## River54

Side note - I love everyone's fruit tickers :) 
I can't believe how far you have all come already! They grow fast!
Going to have to come up with some gender guesses...

InGodHands -boy
Hopin - girl
ajd - boy
Allika - girl


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune is getting her scan right this very minute!!! Ahhh can't wait to hear all about it and see pics!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

I can't wait to see the scan!!!!


----------



## River54

Beta came in - 1 IU/L, so, negative. I am currently enjoying a free scm from *$
At least I know I can enjoy a glass of wine tonight :)

Hopefully get a quick turn around and onto IUI #2 :) We'll get there, I'm sure. My brother and his half took a long time to get theirs, and then they ended up with quads. - for the record - I don't want that, but twins would be awesome :)

How did the scan go?


----------



## mwb2040

Sorry to hear River. Enjoy that glass of wine at least, and keep that positive attitude!!

Ajd, excited for tomorrow??! 

I had a dream last night we were having triplets... Haha.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune....?!?!?!?


----------



## lune_miel

Scan was good! HR 166 and measured 8w2d, by my O date I am about 8w4d so I am comforted by the appt. I'll try to scan the photo but it's grainy. :kiss:
Dr said I can come in anytime to hear the heartbeat for peace of mind. I really want to get a doppler tho.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune!!!!! Wahooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats congrats congrats! :yipee:


----------



## ajd36

Love that everything went well!!! Excited that you can go hear the HB at any time...such a comfort!!


----------



## luna_19

Great news lune :)


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Congrats Lune! Great news!

River: I am so sorry! A glass of wine sounds very refreshing!!! 

I attached a pic of the tests I have taken since DPO 7. They might be really hard to see, but all of them have at least a faint positive. They get REALLY faint in the middle and then I think the one from this morning might be a tiny bit darker, but I'm not too sure. Let me know what you think, if the pic isn't too unclear.
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Here's another that might be clearer.
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lune so happy for you! :hugs:

Life: Not sure if it's my eyes too but the line does look a little darker to me. My guess is if it's the trigger it would be completely gone now. The fact that it's still showing positive sounds promising to me. Try testing another one later in the day? I can't remember who it was (sorry, so many BFPs to keep up with lately!) but they had darker lines with SMU.

Sorry I've been so quiet lately. OH and Draven came down with a cold that I've now caught and I've been so busy at work. I've been watching everyone though!


----------



## Ingodshand

Yay Lune, so happy your scan went well:happydance:

Jenna- sorry your guys are sick..no fun:sick::

Lifeis- I think it might be darker too! crossing my fingers for tomorrow!!


----------



## MandaC

I think the last one is darker too. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ajd36

I think I see it too and I never do on pics! Keeping FX for you!!

And Allika had darker tests with SMU


----------



## Grateful365

Lune - so happy to hear everything was great!! Can't wait to see a pic 

Life - FXd for you!!!

Jenna- hope you feel better soon! Are oh and draven better now?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna hope you feel better hun!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you ajd I THOUGHT it was Allika but I didn't want to guess and be wrong :haha:
And thank you everyone, I think I'm finally starting to get better. Took a nice warm bath with Draven and it really helped. Him and OH are feeling all better now :)


----------



## River54

jenna - glad you all are starting to get better
lune - so glad the scan went well. How nice that you can go in anytime to get reassured :)
lifeis - it does look like is starting to get darker! FX!
ajd - can't wait for your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## LDizzy30

I had my 27 week checkup this afternoon and they surprised me and did a 3d ultrasound! They said Adelyn is growing right on track and looks healthy. :) if I could upload a pic, I would. Next ob appt is on the 10/23.
Good luck testers, get better Jenna, and keep those sticky beans growing girls!! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*ajd* Scan day! :yipee: Scan day! :dance: Scan day! :happydance: Scan day! :wohoo:

*EA* Let us know how your IVF consult goes today!

*Jenna* Glad you are feeling better! :flower:

*Allika, Lune* When do you ladies go back for your next appointment?

Anybody else have anything going on? I need testers for this month!!!!!


----------



## lune_miel

*Hopin* - Next OB appt is 11/8, and I am trying to schedule the NT scan for later this month. Are you having that?

*LDizzy*- I can't believe you are already 27w. I am so please to see all these ladies' growing bumps - what a successful thread.

*ajd* - when is it? when is it?


----------



## luna_19

I have a doctor appointment today, nothing exciting though


----------



## smileydoc

Hey Ladies, Happy Tuesday!

So I feel like I am in limbo! I was supposed to start :witch: on Sunday, with spotting starting last Friday or even as early as Wednesday! I have been SOOOO regular since getting off BC which was 7 months ago! I have NO signs that AF is going to make her appearance, which of course could be a GREAT thing, however I have gotten 5 :bfn:!!! I ovulated on day 18 which was the same as the month before, but previous months on day 14 and 15....but have always had a 28 day cycle!!! Now what? I love that there is still hope, but is there really hope? Is it false hope? Ugh! Oh and I will include that last Monday I was VERY sick with stomach cramping, dry heaving and some vomiting! Any thoughts?!?!?! Thanks for listening and your help!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Awww LDizzy, she is so cute!!! You must have been thrilled! The 3D ones are so cool!!

Adj- Good luck today! I cannot wait to hear your results:happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

The front page says it's at 11 AM but I don't know what time zone she is :(

MWB are you getting anxious for your US tomorrow?!


----------



## lune_miel

I think she is in San Fran so we have to wait :growlmad:

*mwb* - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy - LOVE your profile pic - so cool you got a 3D scan!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Luna, of course it's exciting!! You are in the home stretch and about to get to under 30 days left. How are you feeling? Are you super uncomfortable?

Lune, I am really, really really undecided on the NT scan as of right now. At this point I don't think I'm going to do it. But I could change my mind. I need to research it a little more. I know it's totally non-invasive and doesn't harm the pregnancy at all. I just don't know if it would cause me to be stressed unnecessarily. I have read a lot of false negative/false positive info. 
But on the same hand, I personally know someone who found out their baby had Trisomy 18 and devastatingly didn't make it. So I would want to know something like that if I had the option to know, I think.
What do you ladies think? DH and I have discussed this at length. DH is fine with whatever I want to do, he just doesn't want me to be stressed, so whichever one I think will stress me out less, is what he wants to do. Originally I was planning on doing it since it doesn't hurt anything but then I started reading up on it and now I just don't know. I have 2 weeks to decide. Sorry for that huge explaination.

smiley, there you are! That is so strange!! Have you called your doc? I'm not sure what on earth is going on with you. 

ajd's scan is at 11AM pacific time. So in 3 hours.

LDizzy I love your scan!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

If it were me I would do it as peace of mind so I knew everything was okay. But that's just what I would do if it were me.


----------



## lune_miel

I want to do the NT appt since it's covered by my insurance and it's another chance for me to see my bean. I will stress if I don't go, so I may as well go, is how I feel.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Jenna did you do it with Draven? Did you get the results that same day?


----------



## smileydoc

Hopin4ABump said:


> Luna, of course it's exciting!! You are in the home stretch and about to get to under 30 days left. How are you feeling? Are you super uncomfortable?
> 
> Lune, I am really, really really undecided on the NT scan as of right now. At this point I don't think I'm going to do it. But I could change my mind. I need to research it a little more. I know it's totally non-invasive and doesn't harm the pregnancy at all. I just don't know if it would cause me to be stressed unnecessarily. I have read a lot of false negative/false positive info.
> But on the same hand, I personally know someone who found out their baby had Trisomy 18 and devastatingly didn't make it. So I would want to know something like that if I had the option to know, I think.
> What do you ladies think? DH and I have discussed this at length. DH is fine with whatever I want to do, he just doesn't want me to be stressed, so whichever one I think will stress me out less, is what he wants to do. Originally I was planning on doing it since it doesn't hurt anything but then I started reading up on it and now I just don't know. I have 2 weeks to decide. Sorry for that huge explaination.
> 
> smiley, there you are! That is so strange!! Have you called your doc? I'm not sure what on earth is going on with you.
> 
> ajd's scan is at 11AM pacific time. So in 3 hours.
> 
> LDizzy I love your scan!!!

Haven't called Dr yet! Should I?!?! Do you think I'm still early and could still get a positive?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

smiley have you been temping at all?


----------



## ajd36

Just two more hours until the big scan!!!
I'm more excited and less nervous today :)

I plan on doing the NT scan at the very least, I may do the CVS too?? I have to start researching my options soon.


----------



## smileydoc

Hopin4ABump said:


> smiley have you been temping at all?

No :-( Dr told me not to!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - I opted out of the scan. My mentality was that I wanted to ENJOY every minute of the pregnancy and didn't think the test would ease my mind much anyhow due to the false positives/false negatives. My doctor told me that the test cannot tell you for sure either way, only whether the baby had a higher risk so I didn't see a real point to it for me. I tend to be a worrier, and I didn't want it to tell me my baby had a "higher risk" of something because it would stress me out and perhaps unnecessarily. 

I do think there are pros and cons either way you choose, so just follow your gut. :flower:


----------



## mwb2040

Jenna_KA said:


> The front page says it's at 11 AM but I don't know what time zone she is :(
> 
> MWB are you getting anxious for your US tomorrow?!

Yes very! The past couple of days have been dragging at work!! Our appointment is at 11am EST tomorrow.


----------



## luna_19

smileydoc said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> smiley have you been temping at all?
> 
> No :-( Dr told me not to!Click to expand...

I would definitely recommend temping! I know most doctors say not to but you can learn so much about your cycle and you also know exactly when AF is meant to arrive :) it's really not hard, you can get a free fertility friend account and their charting course will teach you everything you need to know.

I'm not feeling uncomfortable really at all, still sleeping really well. The only problem is my horrible hip pain that I had at the beginning of first tri came back last Friday so now it is so painful to walk :( my chiro said it's because my hips are so loose at this point and my doctor agreed and told me today there's nothing I can do about it (he also told me bit to go to the chiro which I think is really strange :shrug:) 
Appointment today really was nothing exciting, peed in a cup (and on my hand because I can't see what I'm doing :haha:), blood pressure, measure belly, listen to baby. Back again next Friday.


----------



## MandaC

smileydoc said:


> Hey Ladies, Happy Tuesday!
> 
> So I feel like I am in limbo! I was supposed to start :witch: on Sunday, with spotting starting last Friday or even as early as Wednesday! I have been SOOOO regular since getting off BC which was 7 months ago! I have NO signs that AF is going to make her appearance, which of course could be a GREAT thing, however I have gotten 5 :bfn:!!! I ovulated on day 18 which was the same as the month before, but previous months on day 14 and 15....but have always had a 28 day cycle!!! Now what? I love that there is still hope, but is there really hope? Is it false hope? Ugh! Oh and I will include that last Monday I was VERY sick with stomach cramping, dry heaving and some vomiting! Any thoughts?!?!?! Thanks for listening and your help!!!

Hey:)
From my experience if you O'd on day 18 this month then you are due for AF 14 days after that. Even if you normally have a 28 day cycle. a 28 day cycle is only if you O on day 14:) Hope this helps but it sounds like you are too early still. What CD are you on today?


----------



## smileydoc

MandaC said:


> smileydoc said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, Happy Tuesday!
> 
> So I feel like I am in limbo! I was supposed to start :witch: on Sunday, with spotting starting last Friday or even as early as Wednesday! I have been SOOOO regular since getting off BC which was 7 months ago! I have NO signs that AF is going to make her appearance, which of course could be a GREAT thing, however I have gotten 5 :bfn:!!! I ovulated on day 18 which was the same as the month before, but previous months on day 14 and 15....but have always had a 28 day cycle!!! Now what? I love that there is still hope, but is there really hope? Is it false hope? Ugh! Oh and I will include that last Monday I was VERY sick with stomach cramping, dry heaving and some vomiting! Any thoughts?!?!?! Thanks for listening and your help!!!
> 
> Hey:)
> From my experience if you O'd on day 18 this month then you are due for AF 14 days after that. Even if you normally have a 28 day cycle. a 28 day cycle is only if you O on day 14:) Hope this helps but it sounds like you are too early still. What CD are you on today?Click to expand...

Hey MandaC!! 

Thanks so much for writing back! I'm on CD31, so maybe I'm a day early still for AF! Last month I Oed on day 18 and still had a 28 day cycle, weird?!?! 

I know I should be temping! I use the FF app and religiously track everything, just not temp! I googled being late and BFN and it said urine tests could take up to a week past AF to show up?!? I'll keep waiting and testing and if nothing by Sunday, I'll call the dr!! Keep you ladies posted!! Thanks again for all your input


----------



## Kins

OMG luna you cracked me up peed on your hand haha

Hopin- i decided to get the NT test because Im too anxious and need to see LO again. The results wont change my decisions, yes they may make me worry about baby but im just going to try and remember they are not definitive results.


----------



## Ingodshand

To add my two cents, we did not do any of the early testing. I originally thought what the heck, noninvasive and I get to see my little one another time. Our doctor was very against doing the testing for that reason. She said that there are many cases of false positives and the undo stress that those can cause. She said the only reason she recommends the testing is if you have are over 35, family history or by finding an issue that you would "do" something. We have neither and would never "do" anything so we opted out.

It is so hard, but I too just wanted to enjoy the pregnancy as much as possible.


----------



## lilrojo

I didn't do the testing with my first 2 babies, but this time I did.. I wasn't worried about It but wanted to see my baby again..


----------



## River54

ea - how did the consult go?
ajd - how did the scan go?


----------



## MandaC

Where is Adj???? I am dying over here....lol


----------



## ajd36

Hello ladies!! 

There is one beautiful little baby, measuring right on track at 7W4D with a nice strong HB of 150-160!!!

I am over the moon happy today. I cried when I saw the heartbeat just flutter away on the screen. She doesn't like to use the device to hear the HB, too much unneeded heat is put on the baby, so when I go for the non-vaginal scan I'll be able to hear it. I graduated from the RE clinic today!! I thought I would go back one more time in like two weeks but nope, I'm officially off to my OB now :)

Here's my sweet bundle of joy!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3490.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MandaC

Yay!!! That's wonderful!! Iam very excited for you:)


----------



## River54

Awesome!


----------



## Allika

Great news!!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## mwb2040

ajd36 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> There is one beautiful little baby, measuring right on track at 7W4D with a nice strong HB of 150-160!!!
> 
> I am over the moon happy today. I cried when I saw the heartbeat just flutter away on the screen. She doesn't like to use the device to hear the HB, too much unneeded heat is put on the baby, so when I go for the non-vaginal scan I'll be able to hear it. I graduated from the RE clinic today!! I thought I would go back one more time in like two weeks but nope, I'm officially off to my OB now :)
> 
> Here's my sweet bundle of joy!!!

Amazing!!! Very happy for you :yipee:


----------



## lifeisbeauty

WHOOO AJD! How exciting!!! I am jumping up and down happy for you!!

I woke up this morning to two surprises. One I got a BFP on the digital test!!!!! and 2. extreme nausea! I was standing in the shower POSITIVE I was going to throw up, but never did! I called my RE and she had me come in for a blood test today. It was at 4:30 so she said I probably won't get the results back until tomorrow morning! She is having me come in on Thursday at the same time to do another blood test and compare the numbers. Fingers crossed!!!!
 



Attached Files:







test digital.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## River54

wow! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Yay congrats! :happydance:

Great scan pic ajd :D


----------



## Allika

Congrats!!!!! Awesome! Excited to hear your beta


----------



## Kins

Awesome life is!!!

Aj so glad to finally hear this wonderful news! We were anxiously waiting


----------



## ajd36

Congrats LifeisB!!!!! That is wonderful news!! Excited to find out what the beta is :happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

Adj- so happy your scan went so well!!! I am sticking with my girl vote even though I was wrong on the twins! Enjoy your stress free night!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Omg lifeis! So glad you took the test. Congrats and can not wait to hear your beta number!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Congrats Lifeis!Great news.

Adj - Great to know about your scan.FX'd for you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wooohoooo Lifeis!! :bfp:! :bfp:! :bfp:!!! Can't wait to hear about your betas!!

Ajd, that scan picture is absolutely beautiful :) Glad you can sit back, relax and enjoy this pregnancy now!!!! :hugs:

mwb, excited for your scan today!! What time is it?

EA, how did your consult go yesterday?

We don't really have anything else going on until next week.

Breaking, how have you been hun?

I have NO testers on the front page. Let me know ladies!!


----------



## Allika

Going to the Dr right now, had bright red blood on the toilet paper this night not much and stopped right away but still want to get it checked out.


----------



## ttcmoon

Allika - All the best for your scan..Everything will be fine.FX'ed


----------



## ttcmoon

AFM- Probably my IUI will be on saturday.This time I did not respond to the medication well.No Follicles on right side.Only 2 (one mature at 17.5 another is smaller at 14) on left side as per today - CD13.I am going for a scan again tomorrow and probably will be getting the trigger.
Last time I had 4 mature follicles,good semen sample and good linin but nothing happened.So not very hopeful this time.But Saturday is an auspicious day as per Hindu Calender, so keeping some hope still :) .Seems like my body got really abused after so many medicated cycles :(


----------



## Ingodshand

Allika- sending positive thoughts your way. I know everything will be great!


----------



## deafgal01

I have been testing since last weekend- bfn so far. Af due this weekend.

Dr wants me to test this Friday the 11th.


----------



## Kins

Happy 15weeks INGODSHANDS


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, keep us posted. I'm know it's alarming to see bright red, but I'm certain everything is still perfect. Sending big :hugs: your way!


----------



## Allika

All good! Baby is measuring right on track, hb is 153 bpm. Bleeding stopped


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Of course it is! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear all is well Allika.. I think many women get spotting around when their af would be due.. not sure how far you are though..

Hopin happy 10 weeks.. :)

IGH happy 15 weeks... 

AJD: so happy for you sweetie.. 

I am honestly so happy for this thread.. so much good news and happiness.. 

How is everyone else..


----------



## River54

Glad all is well Allika :)

Happy 10 weeks Hopin :)
Happy 13 weeks Kins :)
Happy 15 weeks IGH :)

Good luck Deafgal FX!
ttcmoon - I'm sure those follies will still grow. 2 is still great!


----------



## Grateful365

So glad everything is great Allika!!! :hugs: 

I need you to get a ticker so I can keep track of how far along you are:haha:

ttcmoon- FX'd...sometimes BFP's appear when we least expect them! :flower:


----------



## mwb2040

We saw TWO heartbeats!!! Both measuring perfectly at 6w0d. We are so so happy!!! Will send the pic later, at work now.


----------



## Grateful365

2 heartbeats?!????? :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

How wonderful mwb! You must be totally ELATED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## River54

wow!! :)


----------



## mwb2040

I'm thrilled. Everything looked exactly like it should the doctor said. Amazing to see the heartbeats for the first time. I can't stop smiling. 

(Also terrified about having twins btw, but we knew that going into this!! Absolutely zero regrets!)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So exciting mwb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## River54

that is sooo awesome - not sure how you can work now :) Can't wait to see pics :)

sooo happy for you!

Don't worry about having twins - I'm sure you guys will do great :) Maybe a bit shaky in the first couple weeks until you get into a routine, but that is just like any singleton too :)
If it makes you feel any better - my brother has quads (was their first) - all 4 are great and already started school! :)


----------



## lune_miel

so much happened!

ajd- :happydance: great scan news
allika- Good news for you, too! I 2nd the need for a ticker! :shrug:
mwb- :wacko: twins!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats mwb! :)


----------



## ajd36

omg Twins!!!! So exciting and happy for you both :happydance:


----------



## ajd36

Allika, so happy to hear everything is looking great! I know seeing bright red is scary :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Omg mwb!!! That is amazing. Congrats:)


----------



## Kins

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH wonderful news MWB


----------



## ajd36

I have my next OB appt Oct 15th!!!!! Less than a week away :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

AJD that is mine too :) for my 32 week checkup good day for us.. what time is yours.. mine is at 145pm.. 

MWB congrats sweetie.. so happy for you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ttc - keeping my FX'd for your follies. let us know how your scan goes tomorrow, and when you have a test date! :flower:

deaf - FX'd for Friday! Are you going to hold off on testing again til then?

IGH - Happy 15 weeks!!! Are you starting to show?

Allika, yes pleeeeeeeeease get a ticker!!

ajd, I love seeing your scan in your signature!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I just KNEW you had twins in there!


----------



## Ingodshand

Wow! So excited for you mwb!!!

Yes getting a little belly.. Will post a pic later!


----------



## mwb2040

Thank you so so much everyone. Love the support!! Here's one of the pictures they gave us. You can see the measurement at 6w0d. You could actually see the little beans on the screen, it's hard to tell in this picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mwb2040

Allika said:


> All good! Baby is measuring right on track, hb is 153 bpm. Bleeding stopped

Thank goodness!! I would have been so scared!!!


----------



## Kins

That is so cool seeing that mwb


----------



## lifeisbeauty

OMG MWB!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!

Allika I am glad everything is okay!! It's so nice to be able to get reassurance that things are going like they should!

I got my betas back today and they were 17. I was SUPER scared when I heard that because it seemed so low. Then I started looking online and got even more scared because I saw a bunch of people's were in the 200's. Today would be 15dpo. I go back tomorrow at 4:15 to do a second draw to make sure my numbers are increasing. I asked my doctor if she was worried about that number at all and she said absolutely not, all I care is that it is doubling within 48 hours. I just took another pregnancy test and the line is darker than before, so I'm hoping my numbers are growing. HOW SCARY!!!


----------



## mwb2040

lifeisbeauty said:


> OMG MWB!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Allika I am glad everything is okay!! It's so nice to be able to get reassurance that things are going like they should!
> 
> I got my betas back today and they were 17. I was SUPER scared when I heard that because it seemed so low. Then I started looking online and got even more scared because I saw a bunch of people's were in the 200's. Today would be 15dpo. I go back tomorrow at 4:15 to do a second draw to make sure my numbers are increasing. I asked my doctor if she was worried about that number at all and she said absolutely not, all I care is that it is doubling within 48 hours. I just took another pregnancy test and the line is darker than before, so I'm hoping my numbers are growing. HOW SCARY!!!

Thanks lifeisbeauty!!

Regarding your betas, I would listen to your doctor. They will tell you the truth. And I've also heard and read it's all about the rate it's increasing and not the initial number. Everyone is different!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hockeypucks

Mwb- omg congrats!!! How many did you transfer?

Update on my end- in the middle of injections. Been mixing 2 menopur with 1 bravelle for night injections and the last 2 mornings I have been on cetrotide. Was a bit scary yesterday after I took it for the first time. The injection site was almost immediately itchy and then I developed a mix between a rash and hive like look about an inch all the way around. Had a small panic and called the nurses. She said it's completely normal and more people have that happen than not. Whew sigh of relief. Just put on a cold compress and that definitely helped! I go back Friday for more bloods and ultrasound. I'm thinking retrieval date will be Monday or Tuesday maybe. So excited- just now thinking about if we should transfer one or 2. Dr thinks it should just be 1 but will see what they get from retrieval.


----------



## Jenna_KA

It's not about the first number love it's the doubling rate that's important


----------



## lifeisbeauty

OMG MWB!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!

Allika I am glad everything is okay!! It's so nice to be able to get reassurance that things are going like they should!

I got my betas back today and they were 17. I was SUPER scared when I heard that because it seemed so low. Then I started looking online and got even more scared because I saw a bunch of people's were in the 200's. Today would be 15dpo. I go back tomorrow at 4:15 to do a second draw to make sure my numbers are increasing. I asked my doctor if she was worried about that number at all and she said absolutely not, all I care is that it is doubling within 48 hours. I just took another pregnancy test and the line is darker than before, so I'm hoping my numbers are growing. HOW SCARY!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Wow, you are so close hockeypuck! Good luck! How many follies did you have?

Lifeis- hope your beta doubles nicely for you!!

Mwb- what a cool picture!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Here we are!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131009_223021.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Jenna_KA

Looking great IGH!


----------



## ttcmoon

I went to the clinic for scan and found I already ovulated with one follicle.And I had two more one at 18 and one at 14.5.So we did an IUI today and got trigger so I my other follicle ovulates.Tomorrow we are going for another IUI.
The procedure was good.I did spot a bit.But only once.We opted for B2B IUI as we could not do baby dance in last few days.Hubby is having loads of work pressure and he is tensed.Even today he spilled the semen at floor while giving the sample for IUI.Then again the collected it from floor and gave it to them.We did not tell anything to the doctor.All I came to know is the count and motility of the sample was fine.Not very sure about exact numbers though.Will come to know after tomorrows IUI.
My doctor was not happy with my linin.It is 8.5 but not perfect tri layer.It is kind of patchy.That does not nullify my chance but reduces a bit.All total it did not went very well with bad linin,spilled and recollected semen sample 
Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Grateful365

Lifeisbeauty -Your line getting darker on the pregnancy test is a GREAT and reassuring sign. The HCG rising is what makes it darker. :thumbup:

Ingodshands- Great pic! Can't wait to see more as your pregnancy progresses!

ttcmoon - FX'd for you:flower:


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks girls! I am going to try to take a weekly picture from now on. I found some on pinterest where the older sidling is touching the belly.. too cute

Good luck TTC- I hope this month works out for you!


----------



## ttcmoon

Ingodshand - can't wait to see those pics you share :)


----------



## River54

IGH - nice pic!
ttcmoon - FX!

I went in for a baseline ultrasound today, and got the go ahead to start IUI #2. The only thing they changed about my protocol was an extra gonal injection on one of the days. I go back to check the follies on cd9, so Oct 17. This first 2 weeks seems to go by faster, as there is always things to do...
Weird thing I've noticed about the fs, he always tells me I have a nice uterus. Not totally sure what to make of that. Reassuring me?


----------



## Grateful365

River54 said:


> IGH - nice pic!
> ttcmoon - FX!
> 
> I went in for a baseline ultrasound today, and got the go ahead to start IUI #2. The only thing they changed about my protocol was an extra gonal injection on one of the days. I go back to check the follies on cd9, so Oct 17. This first 2 weeks seems to go by faster, as there is always things to do...
> Weird thing I've noticed about the fs, he always tells me I have a nice uterus. Not totally sure what to make of that. Reassuring me?

A nice uterus can't hurt! :haha: Fx'd River....really rooting for you this month!!!


----------



## deafgal01

I am 13dpo. The temp have dropped slightly- 98.62 down to 98.34. I did not test yesterday and today. Before that I was getting neg on the wondroflo hpt.

What are the chances I might wake up to a bfp tomorrow? I am not feeling too hopeful and this was my first IUI (unmedicated) with 4 mil 20% motility sperms post wash.

AF usually shows tomorrow ( my norm is 30 days).


----------



## ajd36

My temp took a huge dive the morning of my BFP! you never know


----------



## Beautifullei2

Allika- glad everything is okay. I had bleeding during my pregnancy with DD & freaked! Glad its all okay though :)

Mwb- wahoo!!! Finally someone has twins :happydance: congrats hun!


----------



## mwb2040

River54 said:


> IGH - nice pic!
> ttcmoon - FX!
> 
> I went in for a baseline ultrasound today, and got the go ahead to start IUI #2. The only thing they changed about my protocol was an extra gonal injection on one of the days. I go back to check the follies on cd9, so Oct 17. This first 2 weeks seems to go by faster, as there is always things to do...
> Weird thing I've noticed about the fs, he always tells me I have a nice uterus. Not totally sure what to make of that. Reassuring me?

Absolutely reassuring! It will be the home of your beautiful baby/babies, so it's a great thing that "it's nice". When I did my HSG, they told me my uterus looked "gorgeous" lol, I thought it was the funniest thing. But that's their job and I guess it's a good thing!!


----------



## mwb2040

Beautifullei2 said:


> Allika- glad everything is okay. I had bleeding during my pregnancy with DD & freaked! Glad its all okay though :)
> 
> Mwb- wahoo!!! Finally someone has twins :happydance: congrats hun!

Thanks!! :happydance:

I'm still hesitant to really say it out loud, but seeing the heartbeats made it very real. I go back in a week for another ultrasound. If everything looks good, they said I can go to my OB. I don't know if I wanna leave the fertility clinic yet. They are sooo nice and supportive!


----------



## MandaC

Hey ladies:) Iam going in tmrw for CD 7 bloods and ultrasound. Hopefully there is something's growing. 

Iam glad everyone else is doing well. I will be back tmrw.

On another note...my DH and I were at Sick Kids hospital today and my DD is finally booked for her last surgery on her head. We r so excited!! Not for the surgery but to finally be finished with procedures and surgeries.


----------



## Kins

Manda what is wrong with your daughter? Hope everything is okay


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Manda what is wrong with your daughter? Hope everything is okay

She has something called a Hairy Nevis on her forehead. It's pretty much a giant birth mark but could cause problems. She needed to have a few MRIs to make sure that the cells that formed the birth mark didn't form on her brain which could cause seizures or brain cancer in later life. Thank god that she is clear and just needs a few surgeries to remove the mark being that it is on her face. All is well!!!

Excuse the nose picking. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## hockeypucks

Okay ladies someone take these multiple supersized follies out of me. I feel so bloated that I actually feel like I have a preggo belly!!! Okay it's maybe not quite that bad but I am ready to get them out. I go back in to the clinic in the morning for more bloods and U/S so I am hoping they say trigger and then get them out in a couple days. My last appointment was 3 days ago and U/S showed I think 4 on one side and 6 or 7 on the other and he said there were more but they needed to grow. The ones he mentioned were anywhere from 0.5 to 1.4 so looking not bad. 
Had a bit of a scare the morning I started taking Cetrotide. Within 2 minutes of injecting I felt super itchy at the injection site and I look down and see a rash/hives about an inch around my injection site. Had a small panic and called the nurse- she said everything is fine and more people have that happen than not. It is a very common side effect (would have been nice to know prior but oh well) and I just applied a cold compress and within a minute it was instant relief. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Kins

Oh so glad she is okay and only one more surgery


----------



## Kins

Haha she has her finger way up that nose


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mwb I'm sure it will take some time to let it sink it ;) <3 I think its wonderful he he

Manda- she is too stinkin' cute! Glad she only has one more surgery. She is a little fighter!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey ladies! I went in for my 2nd betas today and should find out tomorrow morning if they are increasing or not. Gosh, I am so worried about it. I am constantly asking myself if I am still having symptoms (nausea and breast tenderness). It will be nice to find out if the numbers doubled and hopefully be able to relax!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Manda she is such a silly girl lol, finger up the nose. It's amazing what they can do with surgery you can't even tell there was anything there!

Life: I'm sure your numbers will be great doll. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Thanks ladies for all the positive words! My Dr called today and said my numbers tripled and are at 54 now :) I am so relieved. She said she wants me to come back one more time on Tuesday and have one more blood draw to make sure they are still rising. I'll be going in at 6:30am on Tuesday. Thanks again for all your words of encouragement! They really got me through these last couple of days when I was worried sick!


----------



## Grateful365

TGIF!

Manda - She is beautiful! So glad she is almost done with the procedures. :hugs:

hockey - Glad the rash was normal - that would have freaked me out too!

lifeisbeauty - Hooray to tripling numbers!! :happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

Lifeis- What great news!!! So excited for you!

Grateful- Love the new profile pic!!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## MandaC

Lifeis.....so happy your numbers went up:)

AFM: I have one follie on my right that is 1.0 so it is starting. My estrogen went down tho again so that is making me nervous:( it's happened before and did go back up so iam crossing my fingers. :)


----------



## Kins

Good Luck Manda!

cONGRAT LIFE IS! that is wonderful news-so what dpo are you thinking your at?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies,

*mwb* When is your next u/s?

*Manda* What a sweet little face she has!! :flower: So nice to hear that you are nearing the end of that chapter.

*Lifeis* Congrats!! :yipee:!! So exciting! What is your EDD?!

*Grateful* Jimmy is too cute in that picture :)

*Allika, Lune* When do you ladies go back to the doctor?!


----------



## Allika

I actually went today as I was bleeding again. Same diagnosis as type a subc. hemorrhage. It sucks, but she said baby is fine! Measuring 16mm, hb is 166 now.


----------



## mwb2040

Lifeisbeauty - Great news!! You must feel a little better now!!

Grateful - I noticed the new pic right away, what a cutie!!!

Hopin - Next u/s is Thursday 10/17!!


----------



## ajd36

LifeisB: congrats on tripling!!!

Grateful: Love the new pic too!! He's such a cutie

Allika: nice strong HB! Stay strong


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Kins: I would have been 15 DPO at my last beta check.


EDD: I haven't received an EDD from the doctors office yet, but when I put my information into a calculator it said June 17th!

Allika: That is so scary, but I am so glad everything is okay! It seems like bleeding is a lot more common than I ever knew during pregnancy.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika I'm sure that is so stressful. :hugs: to you.

Lifeis do you want me to add that EDD to the front page or leave it alone for now?!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hopin: You can add it! If it changes I will let you know. THANKS!


----------



## lune_miel

My next appt is 10/31!

Life is B - Congrats!


----------



## Ingodshand

Going maternity clothes shopping today! Wish me luck!


----------



## Allika

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately. My family is still here so I didn't have much time :( will catch up soon!


----------



## LDizzy30

Waiting at DLO to do the glucose testing. Just finished the orange drink...tasted like a flat orange crush. :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Fingers crossed for you Allika and that is a great strong heartbeat for sure. 
Mwb- congrats on twins! 
Good luck testers!!!


----------



## lune_miel

I got the doppler today and after 30+ min and 2 youtube videos later I found baby's hb! :cloud9:


----------



## ajd36

Oh that is wonderful.....now you make me want to get one even more!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay lune!!! How awesome! Which one did you buy?


----------



## Kins

That's awesome! 9weeks too must be a good one. Which one you get? Where did you order it from


----------



## lune_miel

It's a sonoline b from fetaldoppler.net. $55 free shipping arrived in 2 days. DH was worried it would make me obsess, but I kept reminding myself even if I don't find it every time it doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## Kins

I actually have that site bookmarked I plan to order one on Monday if my u/s goes well.

Did you get the 2 or 3?


----------



## hockeypucks

Anyone have any pointers or what to do/not do for my upcoming egg retrieval? It will likely be Monday or Tuesday. I am anxious and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Allika

Stock up on Gatorade in case you develop OHSS


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck hockey! Just take the day easy and sleep as much as you can. I was never in pain but really sore and your lower stomach will be very sensitive. Should only last a day or two. Take your pain meds to the apt so you can take them right away if you need to!

You wool do great!


----------



## mwb2040

I agree with Allika, make sure you have some gatorade in your house. Also, they told me to use a heating pad afterwards, which I found pretty comforting. Besides that, rest up!! Get some good movies and sleep! Definitely don't be afraid to take the pain meds they prescribe. I'm usually not a big fan of pain medicine, but I used it for a couple of days which made me feel better. 
I was really nervous, but it wasn't too bad!! Good luck!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lune that's awesome! Gotta love YouTube lol :) 
I had one but it wasn't a good brand so I couldn't hear anything until I was further along.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning ladies! Lots of stuff going on tomorrow. Can't wait for all of the appointments/scans/etc!

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune I totally just ordered a doppler form that site :haha: Hopefully it doesnt drive me nuts!


----------



## smileydoc

Hey Ladies, Happy Columbus Day!

Well after wondering last week where AF was, for the first time ever I was late but continued to get BFNs!!! Well she reared her ugly head 6 days late and it's back to square one! So frustrating and confusing, but thankfully head to the doctor on friday for blood work! Let me know what information I should be looking for, questions I should be asking and what I should expect for the next step! Thanks again for all your input, so thankful to have you to lean on :flower:


----------



## hockeypucks

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians! Retrieval set for tomorrow morning 8am. Have to be there for 7am. And have to travel 1.5 hours to get there. So excited and not too nervous. More nervous if I'm going to feel nauseous for the long car ride home after. 
Took the trigger last night at 8pm. 
I will try and log back on tomorrow afterwards to let you know how it went. 
Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## River54

Happy Thanksgiving :)

Good luck on the ER!
I go in on Thursday Oct 17 for an u/s to see how many follies I have. Hopefully I'll have more than 2 this time to increase chances!


----------



## Kins

So exciting hockey looking fwd to hearing your results

afm- had my genetic scan and blood work today. Should have result in a few days and then the second part of bloodwork will be done November 4th.

I put some u/s pics on my journal page


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats kins, so glad everything went well!

Good luck tomorrow hockey!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck river! Hope u have a bunch of nice follies!

So sorry AF was playing games with you smiley.. that sucks!
I would be prepared that they will want to do tests on you and dh plus ask how aggressive you want to be with treatments like try femara or move right to injectible meds. Just go in relaxed and with an open mind


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Good evening ladies. I have some very sad news. I went to the bathroom today and saw some pink blood so I called my Dr.'s office. They had me do bloodwork and a u/s to make sure everything was okay. My Dr. hasn't gotten the ultrasound back yet, but my bloodwork went from 54 down to 24. My Dr. said I am miscarrying and to expect a little heavier than normal period. I am so sad and can't believe my first pregnancy is ending in a miscarriage. It's so awful to think something was growing inside you a couple days ago and now it's not, even if it is for such a short amount of time. Looking back, things were off from the start. I had really low HCG levels and had a lot of cramping on one side. Also, many of my pregnancy symptoms were disappearing the last two days. 

Sorry for such a deep, sad post, but I feel there is no one better to go to that would understand than you guys. Any pointers for what to expect in the near future would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all your support!


----------



## luna_19

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Big big :hugs: :hugs::hugs: 
This much you know, it will work again, you will meet your rainbow.


----------



## Grateful365

Lifeisbeauty many many :hugs: to you. I am so sorry to hear this very sad news. We are all here for you!


----------



## Kins

So sorry lifeis. We are here for you


----------



## hockeypucks

So sorry to hear that lifeisbeauty :( thinking of you!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lifeisbeauty- I'm so sorry to hear this hun! Lots & lots of :hugs: sent your way! We are here for you sweetie.


----------



## mwb2040

So sorry to hear that Lifeis... What an emotional roller coaster. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Sending my prayers and many hugs to you my dear :hugs: My heart is very sad for you both.


----------



## smileydoc

Lifeis, I am so sorry to hear!! Prayers and :hugs: for you and your family! Your angel baby will watch over you in the coming days! Lots of love!


----------



## MandaC

Aww lifeis Iam so sorry to hear such sad news. <3

AFM...Iam on CD10 today. I have 1 follie on the right at 1.6. I will probably trigger wed or Thursday and IUI on fri or sat. We will see on wed Iam really excited.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Thanks ladies. It has been a really difficult night, but I keep looking to this forum for positive words of encouragement. I know things will get easier with time, now is just hard. I decided to start a blog and maybe that will help me deal with my feelings. Thanks for all your positive words of encouragement from the past, current and upcoming during this crazy roller coaster journey!


----------



## River54

so sorry to hear :hugs:
Blog post is a good idea, so is a journal. Writing stuff down seems to help.


----------



## ttcmoon

I am so sory lifeis.That is a very bad news.Starting a blog is a good idea.
I hope the time passes soon.:hugs::hugs:

AFM - TWW for me.Could not time our BD well this time.Hubby was too stressed to do anything.We did double IUI (thursday and friday).I just hope that works.Had 2 mature eggs (19mm) and one mid size (15mm).And linin was 1cm.But doc was not happy with the linin as it was not tri layer.it is kind of patchy.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning ladies!

*Hockey* Good luck with ER today! Excited for you!

*Lifeis* I am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: I know how heartbreaking this can be. Take it from me (and all of the other ladies who said it before me), you WILL have your time. Your rainbow baby will come around!! :flower: 

*ttc* FX'd for you this cycle!

*Jenna* Yay for Draven's appointment! Keep us posted on how it went.

*Rojo* Can't believe how far along you are! You're really getting there!! Let us know how yoru appointment goes today.

*ajd* So excited for your first OB visit! Will you get another scan?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*mwb* How are you doing??

*TypeA* You've been so so quiet. Hope things are well!

*Allika* Still have family visiting?


----------



## Grateful365

lifeisbeauty said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a really difficult night, but I keep looking to this forum for positive words of encouragement. I know things will get easier with time, now is just hard. I decided to start a blog and maybe that will help me deal with my feelings. Thanks for all your positive words of encouragement from the past, current and upcoming during this crazy roller coaster journey!

Lifeisbeauty - I read your blog. What beautiful words. I had the same childhood fear and always had the interior feeling that I couldn't have children. I too was not always ovulating on my own. With just a little boost from Femara, my childhood fear was proven wrong. 

My heart breaks for you as I cannot imagine what you are going through emotionally and physically. But...as you said everything happens for a reason, even if it is incredibly painful at the time. The reason usually doesn't show itself immediately. Try to keep the faith through your pain, and in Hopin's words "Keep looking up and there may be a rainbow waiting for you." I know there will be for you.


----------



## Allika

Hey Guys! Greetings from the hospital! I had an ovarian torsion (baby is doing great but need surgery ASAP!)

I started to have terrible pains last night, it got so bad that I couldn't stop vomiting! Begged husband to take me to ER, he first thought I was dealing with nausea! When we got to the ER they said either appendicitis or twisted ovary. I guess this is another follow-up crap from the IVF, I am catching it all (baby included so all is good). I'm waiting for my OBGYN to get here so she can fix it! I'm on morphin which makes the pain bearable but I swear it was the worst thing I've ever experienced!

My parents are still in town which is good and bad! 

Sorry I can't catch up with y'all! 

Lots of love also from my little 8week 3 days measuring, 177heartbeating, trooper baby!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow Allika, bless your heart. I'm sure you were so scared and I am so glad that everything is still well with baby :flower: Please keep us posted, I will pray for your comfort and health!! You DO have a fighter baby!!!!

Also very glad you have a ticker now :dance:


----------



## hockeypucks

Okay forgive me the meds haven't quite worn off. Sadly to say they only got 2 eggs. That's frustrating but hopefully they are both top of the line ones :)
Will be getting a call every day to hear how things are going. 
Hate to break it to you ladies but that hurt like h$(; also the meds apparently made me super sad. It was funny in a way though. Started to have a tear drop roll down my face and then the crying started and next thing you know I couldn't stop but we were all laughing about it.


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - Praying that your surgery goes wonderfully for you and baby. Please let us know how you are doing :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Question for you ladies (especially the IUI ones if you know the actual count prior to and post freeze of sperms)...

I had my first IUI done with the first vial of my donor. That one that they used for my IUI had a count of 126 mil before wash/freeze. When it was thawed, only 4 mil had survived and with 20% motility. I still have 2 more vials that I can use (one with 78 mil and one with 88 mil). Now what are my chances that these two vials will have the same issue the first one had- 20% motility and not as many surviving? I only found out about the count/motility about a week after IUI was done and had no idea that was considered not good for IUI use (according to some of my loyal BNB followers who have experience).

It's such a big gamble to take, knowing that the last two vials I have have smaller count and that scares me. I know I can always get more from where it came from. The clinic follows FDA regulations so fresh is not possible, it has to be frozen sample that we use for my IUI.

Thanks for your input/help regarding this experience.


----------



## MandaC

Allika said:


> Hey Guys! Greetings from the hospital! I had an ovarian torsion (baby is doing great but need surgery ASAP!)
> 
> I started to have terrible pains last night, it got so bad that I couldn't stop vomiting! Begged husband to take me to ER, he first thought I was dealing with nausea! When we got to the ER they said either appendicitis or twisted ovary. I guess this is another follow-up crap from the IVF, I am catching it all (baby included so all is good). I'm waiting for my OBGYN to get here so she can fix it! I'm on morphin which makes the pain bearable but I swear it was the worst thing I've ever experienced!
> 
> My parents are still in town which is good and bad!
> 
> Sorry I can't catch up with y'all!
> 
> Lots of love also from my little 8week 3 days measuring, 177heartbeating, trooper baby!

Oh Allika I will be thinking about you I hope you start to feel better after surgery. Your little bean is definitely a fighter!!!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Okay forgive me the meds haven't quite worn off. Sadly to say they only got 2 eggs. That's frustrating but hopefully they are both top of the line ones :)
> Will be getting a call every day to hear how things are going.
> Hate to break it to you ladies but that hurt like h$(; also the meds apparently made me super sad. It was funny in a way though. Started to have a tear drop roll down my face and then the crying started and next thing you know I couldn't stop but we were all laughing about it.

I will be praying for you and your 2 little eggies. Are you going to put both back in? When is your implantation 3 or 5 days??


----------



## lune_miel

*Allika*- You and your bean will make out of this just fine! Hang in there until they can fix it!


----------



## ajd36

Allika what a scary thing to be going thru. And what a little fighter you have there :hugs:


----------



## River54

Allika - thinking of you - great that you have a strong bean!

Hockeypucks - sorry that you had to go through it all and only get 2 eggs, but those were probably the best of the best, and become wonderful embies and sticky beans!

Deafgal - sorry, I don't have any experience with frozen versus fresh. Seems very odd that the numbers would go down by that much!


----------



## mwb2040

Allika - hang in there! How scary! So glad everything is ok with the baby!!!

Hopin - I'm doing well. Weird food cravings/aversions which I've never had and just very tired during the day. I swear I can lay my head at my desk and fall asleep!! Haha.


----------



## Ingodshand

Lifeis- I am so sorry for you loss. Many of us know how truly heartbreaking it can be to see those two lines and then lose the baby. I know you will get your rainbow and it will be the best ever!

Hockey- Sorry the retrieval hurt! My doctor gave me extra meds so it was not that bad. I only got 4 eggs during my cycle and two perfect embies that we transfered. I know your two are fighters and everything will be great!

Allika- You poor thing! I am so sorry you are going through all of this, but it will be worth it when you are holding your little one!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Life - So sorry to hear the news :hugs: Sending you prayers.

Allika - Sending you prayers as well I'm glad baby is okay.


Draven's appointment is today at noon (pacific time). I'm going to ask them to check Draven's blood while we're there if you all recall the petechiae rash he's had on and off since he was a newborn. Doctor said it's likely just viral but I want to check his blood count just to ease my mind next time it comes back. My sister and I have a bet on how much he's gained since his last appointment  At 6 months he was about 17 pounds. My sister is guessing he will now be 19 pounds and I'm guessing 19.5. No shots today thank heavens! But he will have a little poke in the foot for the CBC but I think that'll be better than shots.


----------



## lilrojo

Lifeis-I am truly so sorry for you loss.. praying you get your rainbow very soon.. hugs and love

Hey ladies have my apt at 145 central time so will update when im done.. :) and I know 32 weeks on Friday.. seems to be flying by now :)


----------



## ajd36

Had a wonderful first OB appt today. Baby came in measuring at 8W2D with an EDD of May 24th....I'm still sticking with May23rd for myself! Heartbeat looked nice and strong.

I can call tomorrow to find out about genetic testing. I can go in for a glucose test in two weeks. My next OB appt is Nov 26th.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3501.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mwb2040

Ajd - Great news!!! Must feel so happy/relieved!! That's a long time til your next appointment!


----------



## Ingodshand

What a cute little bean you have Adj!! So glad the appt went so well!!!


----------



## Allika

Surgery went well! My lovely ovary was twisted twice and they had to decompress it! 

Baby is doing great! Let's keep it that way!

I have to stay at the hospital for one night and then I am on strict bedrest for a week! Will do personals tomorrow!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Praying for you allika. How invasive is the surgery, is it a pretty easy fix? Keep us posted hun & hope you get to feeling better. You sure do have a little fighter there ;)


----------



## lune_miel

*ajd*- Great news! :happydance:

I am so warmed by all of our growing beans! Altho I am currently in my worry weeks from my loss. I think I will listen for the hb 1-2x/wk to ease my mind.

*Hopin* - 11 weeks! You can add my next appt for 10/31.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Draven's appointment went great, I'll post about it in my journal.

I was feeling rather crafty today and our room was a little bare feeling unfinished. So I made a little something :) A little DIY Wall Decor craft I found on Pintrest. Just got 3 cardboard things at the dollar store and some fabric from JoAnn's. Matches perfectly and gave our room just what it needed! What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ingodshand

Love it Jenna! So cute!


----------



## Kins

Love that. I am so not savy with decorating


----------



## Beautifullei2

That is cute Jenna! I love DIY projects :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Wow Jenna it looks great!

ajd - Good to know about the scan.Lots of love to the small one.

Allika - oh I am so sorry dear,I hope the surgery is not very invasive.Good to know about your baby.Get well soon.

River - How are you doing?

Deaf - I do not have experience with frozen sprem but the count you mentioned at the time of IUI is definitely not good.If the sperm donor is known to you isn't it possible to get it fresh at the time of IUI?FX'd for you.

Lune - When is your scan scheduled?


----------



## deafgal01

Fresh is not possible due to stupid FDA regulations so if I was to use fresh I would have to do at home insemination which I won't do for several reasons.


----------



## hockeypucks

So some good news which I needed- Just got a phone call. Both eggs were fertilized. So that's really good news now they have to just keep it up. They will call me back tomorrow with another update.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

How are you doing Allika?

Jenna, love it!

Hockey, great news!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lifeis how are you hun? thinking of you :flower:


----------



## ttcmoon

hockey that is a great news hun!When are they going to transfer them?


----------



## Allika

@Hopin: love your little bump
@Jenna: I used the same Pinterest inspiration for our bedroom :)
@lifeis: I am so sorry and hope you won't be having too much pain
@adj: great picture!
@grateful: how are you doing, mama? How long do you plan to breastfeed?
@hockey: when is your transfer? Any symptoms after Egg retrieval?

AFM: doing good, catheter and all that is removed, pain is also gone! I will be released from the hospital any time now and then it's strict bedrest so the ovary doesn't twist again!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning All...

Hockey....that is awesome news you are almost there!!!
Allika...Glad you are feeling better:)

AFM: Just got back from my REs office. My 1 follie is 2.0 and we are going to wait 1 more day in hopes my lining gets a little better so we should be triggering tomorrow and IUI Sat morning:) I really hope this is it cause I am so sick of early morning appointments and trying to organize my kiddos at the last min all the time. 

Hope everyone has a great day and will be back soon:)


----------



## Grateful365

Lifeisbeauty - Thinking of you. :hugs:

Allika - So glad everything went well and that the pain is gone. Glad you will be relaxing. How long are you on bedrest? I am doing fine, thanks for asking.:flower: I plan on breastfeeding as long as I can, whether by actual breastfeeding or pumping or both. Right now I do both. 6 months was my original goal but I just take it day by day.

Manda - FX'd for you! Excited for your IUI!

Hockey - Yeay!!!!!! Sounds great!!

Where on earth is TypeA?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

When are you going to start trying for another one, Grateful?! :D


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> When are you going to start trying for another one, Grateful?! :D

LMAO.....everyone thinks I'm ...:wacko: BUT, I seriously think I want to try for another one this spring. :winkwink: What if it takes YEARS again?! I need to hurry up, I would LOVE for Jimmy to have a sibling, God willing. I'm getting old...


----------



## River54

Hockey - that is great news! Are you planning a 3 day or 5 day transfer?

ttcmoon - I am doing good. Finished the last of the meds last night. Those injections really make me tired! Trying to talk oh into coming in the follie check tomorrow morning so he can see what I am talking about. He's not sure he wants to yet. Hoping for more than 2 follies this time to increase chances :)

Did any of your oh's come to see the scans?

Hopin - Happy 11 weeks!
mwb - Happy 7 weeks! - How are you feeling? Hope all is well at your scan tomorrow :)
IGH - Happy 16 weeks!
Kins - Happy 14 weeks!


----------



## Ingodshand

Wow, you guys are active today! Hard to keep up!

Thanks River! Will post a bump pic later. I feel like I have really popped this past week!

Hockey-Yay, what great news! I will keep praying that your little embies keep growing!!!

Allika- So glad you are getting out today! Pick up some movies and just chill out!!!

Grateful- My goal was 6 months too, but I dried up around 5. My DD just wanted the bottle since it was faster and she didn't have to work as hard! Good luck, but don't be too hard on yourself!

AFM- I am so ready to get my 2nd tri energy. I am still so tired every day, but at least my headaches are fading. The nurse told me to take 2 tylenol and drink a soda!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Grateful you're not crazy! I think it's a great idea then Jimmy and his sibling will be very close and able to play together :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all my appt yesterday went well hb 150s bp good as was my weight :) gained 11lbs so far..... 

Next appt is Halloween :) and I got a pumpkin shirt to wear


----------



## hockeypucks

It's so hard to keep up with everyone but am loving all the good news and updates.

My transfer date will either be day 3 or 5. So Friday or Sunday. I am hoping Sunday. It was such a relief to hear them say that both are now fertilized. I was really worried that neither of them would be since they only were able to retrieve 2.

I have noticed the last 3 days my nipples have been very tender. Likely from all the meds up to the retrieval date.

Yesterday I was quite sore after the retrieval. Stabbing like cramps if I moved. If I laid down or sat still it was okay. Heating pad worked wonders and I did not take any tylenol or anything. Feeling much better today. Still the odd cramps when I move- it feels like I have gas bubbles but really bad ones that are sore- that is the best way to describe it. Weird feeling. Sorry if TMI. Looking forward to the call again tomorrow to hear the update on my embrys !!!


----------



## Allika

@hockey: sorry i might have missed it but did they say why they only got two? Were the other ones immature? Did both come from the same ovary?


----------



## hockeypucks

Alika- I have no idea why they only got 2. I was wondering that myself. 2 days before at my ultrasound at the clinic I go to I had 6 really good size follies. Measuring from 1.7-2.3. 3 on each side. I don't know enough about it as to why they wouldn't get more. I will ask once I go back either Friday or Sunday. Would it have to do with the trigger shot at all? 
It is disappointing because if the embryos don't make it to transfer or I get BFN there will not be an option to do a FET as they only freeze 3+ embyos leftover. So I would have to go through the whole medications and retrieval process again.
BUT I am staying POSITIVE and this was meant to be so these 2 embryos are Rockstars and going to do amazing and we are going to get a pregnancy :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - can you change my Kins's gender guess to Boy? I've changed my mind. Thanks!


----------



## mwb2040

Hockey - Are you transferring 1 or 2? If you're transferring 2, why would they wait until day 5? So happy they both were fertilized, it's so stressful!!

River - Feeling pretty good! Definitely more symptoms every day. Lately it's been constipation, gas, all that good stuff :) They are going to check my progesterone tomorrow to see if I have to keep taking the supplements. I forgot to take it this morning, called the doctor, and she said it's fine to take it after work. I told my husband and he didn't wanna take a risk and drove half hour to bring it to me at work. For how little emotion he shows on the outside, he sure loves these babies already!! <3 <3


----------



## Ingodshand

You have such a great attitude hockey. I just know you will get your baby!

Mwb- how sweet of your hubby!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Thanks Ingodshand- and happy Avocado week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lune_miel

Lilrojo- Only 11ibs! I only wish! I don't think I'm taking in any extra calories but my clothes are getting tight. :shrug:


----------



## Ingodshand

I have already gained ten pounds! I am going to be huge.. Ugh!!


----------



## luna_19

I gained 10 lbs in the first tri! I'm on track to be just at the top end of the expected 25-35 lbs gain so I'm trying to be OK with it :/


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahahaha!!!! I'm laughing at all your small weight gains. I would have LOVED to only gain 30lbs in my pregnancy. Lucky me, I doubled that and finishe my pregnancy at a whopping 60lbs exactly. Blahhhh.


----------



## Jenna_KA

And what's funny is that up until the end when my SPD got too bad I was still fairly active. Granted I wasn't working at the time so I did spend a lot of time on the couch I also did some walking on the treadmill and pregnancy yoga. And my whole life I was blesse with a very slim figure with out any effort so it really wasn't expected. Funny, I have a friend who is overweight and actually lost weight during her pregnancy. Funny how that happens :)


----------



## luna_19

I like to think that my giant boobs are a significant portion of my weight gain :haha:


----------



## ajd36

Luna I love it!!! Giant boobs :rofl:


----------



## Jenna_KA

:holly: Just wait till your milk comes in!


----------



## ttcmoon

Well I never got that far with my pregnancies but dying to become fat with giant boobs full of milk :)


----------



## Kins

Jenna what is SPD?

Happy 37 weeks Luna.

I haven't gained any weight think yet i think i lost 1lb but I'm told that is okay and I'm sure it will all come soooo fast. I'd rather not gain alot because I'm already about 15-20 overweight but that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Kins

Oh btw this is a happy story but brought tears to my eyes. I will have to add this couple to my prayer list

https://m.nbcnews.com/health/5-million-babies-born-through-ivf-past-35-years-researchers-8C11390532


----------



## mwb2040

Real quick, I'm at work.. U/s looked great. One little bean measured 7w1d and one 6w6w. Heart rates 156 and 166 if I remember correctly!! Calling my OB today!! So happy!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I feel like this TTC / Infertility stuff is a 2nd job with the time commitment! I'll get on my home computer later this afternoon for a proper post - but quickly for now - I'm at Boston IVF waiting for my HSG. Doc thinks I lost my tubes in the car accident... More to follow


----------



## MandaC

Jenna_KA said:


> And what's funny is that up until the end when my SPD got too bad I was still fairly active. Granted I wasn't working at the time so I did spend a lot of time on the couch I also did some walking on the treadmill and pregnancy yoga. And my whole life I was blesse with a very slim figure with out any effort so it really wasn't expected. Funny, I have a friend who is overweight and actually lost weight during her pregnancy. Funny how that happens :)

Haha that's me!!! I lost 14 lbs my whole 2 pregnancies. It was great:)


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies:)

It is trigger day!!!! I am pretty excited. My 1 follies is measuring 2.4 and my lining is great. I am triggering tonight at 6:30 and my IUI will be sat morning. 

@Hopin...I will be testing November 2 or a little bit before. After getting my false + I am a little nervous to test early. Heck I probably will tho.

@EA...what do you mean "lost your tubes" like they collapsed in the car accident?? That is horrible but could be the answer you are looking for as to why you haven't gotten pregnant. Cant wait to see your post later. I am thinking about you.

@Hockey....have you heard about your little beans today??


----------



## hockeypucks

Not yet Manda- what is that saying? Watched phone never rings?!?!? I got the call yesterday at 830am and now it is 1045am today and still no call.


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Not yet Manda- what is that saying? Watched phone never rings?!?!? I got the call yesterday at 830am and now it is 1045am today and still no call.

It will come soon:) Fingers crossed. When will you know if you go tomorrow for implantation?? After this phone call?


----------



## hockeypucks

Yes I am guessing so. I am wondering if it is going to be tomorrow since this phone call is coming much later- but who knows. If I don't hear anything by 2 I will call them just to double check.


----------



## MandaC

Keep us posted!!


----------



## River54

I went in for my follie check this morning. Actually talked OH into coming to see what it was all about. I got the realistic fs today, not the new jovial one. He said that I have 2 follies - one on each side - 12mm and 17mm. lining at 6mm so far. He wants us to bd tomorrow and come in for another scan on Sat. He said they can't give me any more meds since they want the smaller one to catch up to the bigger one, and don't want the bigger one growing too much.

So, put me down for another follie check on Sat :)

Unfortunately, being the realist he is, also told us that with my age and the level of meds they are giving me, they should have seen at least 3-4 maturing follies...the IUI is still a go at this point, but he was disappointed in my body's response. I am not sure what this means in terms of our plans if this IUI fails..Do they just give other drugs? or does he recommend IVF instead? sigh. I hope this is it!


----------



## hockeypucks

Update- I ended up calling (did I mention I am impatient? LOL) Nurse on the phone was super nice and said I was next on her list to call. I have my transfer tomorrow at 1145. She wasn't sure the status of the embryos so she transferred me to the lab and I left a voicemail. So still waiting to hear back on that. I am not sure if they are transferring both or just one. I almost hope it is both since I only have 2 and they won't freeze just one.


----------



## River54

oh wow FX for you!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Update- I ended up calling (did I mention I am impatient? LOL) Nurse on the phone was super nice and said I was next on her list to call. I have my transfer tomorrow at 1145. She wasn't sure the status of the embryos so she transferred me to the lab and I left a voicemail. So still waiting to hear back on that. I am not sure if they are transferring both or just one. I almost hope it is both since I only have 2 and they won't freeze just one.

OH that is great!!! So exciting. I am really hoping they put back 2 cause doesn't make sense to waste one if they won't freeze it. I would put your foot down and say u want 2. lol


----------



## hockeypucks

I got another call- both embys are 4 cell grade 2 today and growing he said. I know grade 2 is okay but anyone know how many cells they should be on day 2 and will it improve on day 3? Also he said they would likely transfer both of them since I only have 2 :) 
Getting more excited now. Also, why do they ask you to have a full bladder for the transfer? I would have thought it would be empty bladder!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hockey- 4 cell is exactly where they should be. The embryos will double in cell count every day. So day 2 they are 4 cell and for a 3 day transfer they will want to see any where from 7-9 cells. The full bladder is so they can see better where to place the embryos for implantation. So excited for you!!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@ Hopin  thank you for the constant encouragement!

@ Manda  good luck with your IUI Saturday! I had a Nevis on my head close to 30 years ago I had 2 surgeries  1 @ 10 months, 1 @ 14 months They shaved my skull a bit so I have a flat spot No issues since, and Im sure medicine has improved in that time! Good luck with your daughter

@ lifeis  so sorry for you loss. Sending loving thoughts your way!

@ River  sorry about your BFN Good luck this cycle! My husband hasnt come to any follie scans yet, because he does sales on the road everyday  so its tough for him to be there with me I do call him with an update that Im not sure he understands when I leave.

@ Lune  congrats on a great scan sorry for being a bit behind I did do the NT scan the first time around Our feeling was we wanted to know what to expect  if our baby was going to have issues we wanted to be able to prepare for them - and if there were no issues then its just another chance to see your baby!  Also I have a history of Downs in my family

@ADJ  what a beautiful scan! Congrats

@MWB  congrats on twins! How exciting

@Hockey  how was the retrieval? Im almost positive were starting IVF next cycle, so Im right behind you! Keep me updated so I know what to expect &#61514; I just read further to see that both were fertilized  are you feeling better (physically and mentally) now? Good luck with your transfer tomorrow.

@TTC  fingers crossed  it can be frustrating with you timing is off, but that doesnt mean youre out

@Allika  hope youre feeling better, must have been scary

Sorry for anyone I missed...

RE: timing of kids  Ideally we would have wanted our kids back to back to back That hasnt worked out so far so were trying to just get knocked up for now and worry about timing later!

AFM- Went for my HSG today. Backing up a step, I went for the IVF consult last week. I love the doctor! It was an hour long appt in her office, at my OBs office its usually 10 mins in an exam room She thinks with my history of trauma related to the accident that my tubes were damaged / cut during one of my surgeries; that when they resectioned my intestines they probably clipped one or both of my tubes as well. With how my body has reacted to all the meds, # of follies, timing of sex & IUIs and still not being pregnant she thinks it makes sense My insurance is pretty good, so it looks like we'll move to IVF regardless of the HSG results. So while Im sad that it means I may never conceive naturally again  an answer and plan is positive. I got AF last Wednesday, and went for my CD3 blood work on Friday. Today @ CD9 I had an HSG. I woke up in the middle of the night with a UTI  so Im super uncomfortable today!! They tried 2 different catheters before switching to a balloon for the HSG- the dye finally moved  so they may be collapsed but theyre still there!! My right tube is swollen, the left looked better. I go back on Nov 1st for a consult. 

And as far as non-TTC news The guy who hit us is not pleading out  hes bringing it to trial, so that sucks! Its been a long journey and theres no real end in sight yet. At first I felt like it was a tragic mistake on his part, now every time I see him I get more angry & want him to know our continued painOn the civil side, weve set a mediation date  Nov 22nd  so thats a positive. Theres a good chance the insurance settlement happens before the end of the year Its me, hubby, Graysons estate, our lawyer, our insurance company, and the other 2 passengers from the other car, their two lawyers, the other insurance company, and a mediator!!!! Sounds like a long stressful day to me, and it may interfere with fertility treatments, so not looking forward to that timing issue Found out all this court stuff last week - it was an emotionally draining week


----------



## mwb2040

hockeypucks said:


> I got another call- both embys are 4 cell grade 2 today and growing he said. I know grade 2 is okay but anyone know how many cells they should be on day 2 and will it improve on day 3? Also he said they would likely transfer both of them since I only have 2 :)
> Getting more excited now. Also, why do they ask you to have a full bladder for the transfer? I would have thought it would be empty bladder!

That's great!! The full bladder is 1. because they can see the uterus better on the ultrasound and 2. it's easier to transfer the embryos, because of the shape of the uterus when the bladder is full.

Don't overdo the drinking water though. If you have to wait a little while in the doctor's office, it's going to be very uncomfortable!! That was the hardest part of the transfer for me haha. 

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## mwb2040

So much love for these little blueberries!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lune_miel

EA- you have a great attitude. I bet IVF will be the ticket for you.

I'm sorry to hear about the trial and all you'll have to go through.


----------



## ajd36

Oh what a beautiful scan MWF, love seeing those little babies in there!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello ladies. Thanks for all the thoughtful comments. It is so great to see all these growing beans around here! 

My Dr. called today and is going to have me come in on Thursday next week to check my HCG levels and make sure they are as low as they want them. The days have been getting easier and easier, with a couple hiccups throughout the day. Today was a little more difficult because it was the first day I started actually bleeding. I'm hoping the bleeding doesn't last too long. Mr Dr. said she wants me to get my period twice and on the second time we can start treatments again. So I am guessing it will be around December. Is that timing pretty typical with a m/c?


----------



## Ingodshand

Ea- so glad your consult went so well and you do have such a great attitude! I know ivf will work for you!!

Mwb- what a cool scan!!

Hockey- good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## ajd36

LifeisB: timing is pretty typical, they usually want you to wait around two cycles before tying again, to give your body some time to heal. What I have seen many, many times though is that many woman get their surprise BFP right after a loss.....even when their first BFP was medicated or IVF! So unless they told you not to BD.....best of luck!!


----------



## Ingodshand

I got my bfp the month after two miscarriages! Anything is possible!!


----------



## Allika

Agree with AJD here! Friend of Mine got pregnant immediately after her MC. Now has a healthy 2 months old


----------



## Ingodshand

River54 said:


> I went in for my follie check this morning. Actually talked OH into coming to see what it was all about. I got the realistic fs today, not the new jovial one. He said that I have 2 follies - one on each side - 12mm and 17mm. lining at 6mm so far. He wants us to bd tomorrow and come in for another scan on Sat. He said they can't give me any more meds since they want the smaller one to catch up to the bigger one, and don't want the bigger one growing too much.
> 
> So, put me down for another follie check on Sat :)
> 
> Unfortunately, being the realist he is, also told us that with my age and the level of meds they are giving me, they should have seen at least 3-4 maturing follies...the IUI is still a go at this point, but he was disappointed in my body's response. I am not sure what this means in terms of our plans if this IUI fails..Do they just give other drugs? or does he recommend IVF instead? sigh. I hope this is it!

I hope this is it for you too!!


----------



## Ingodshand

So I was just looking at some chat boards and I cannot believe how rude some people are and downright mean. So glad I have you guys to talk with!!!


----------



## ttcmoon

mwb - Such nice babies!I am sure they are having great time in mommas womb.Lots of love for them.

EA - You really have a great attitude.Good to know your insurance will pay the cost of IVF.It is not possible here.They do not consider infertility as a live threatening one.So no insurance coverage at all.I hope you get your rainbow in this cycle.HSG gives pretty uncomfortable, I had shell fish allergy which I dint know.As we do not eat them.After HSG I got bad kind of rashes all over my body.But do take care of the UTI.Do not neglect.FX'd for you.Keep us updated.

River - Every cycle is different.I too did not respond well in this IUI cycle.Though I generally make 2 follies with clomid alone, I made 2 with clomid+injections.But it takes only one.The follies grow at the rate of 1-2mm per day.So the smaller one even catch up!And even after the trigger they grow a bit and mature.So no worries.I hope you never need an IVF and this is the lucky cycle for you.When is your IUI planned?

Hockey - I do not have an answer for you.I am yet to go through IVF.Planning one soon though.But I want to wish you all the best.Looks like we are going to see another set of scan pic (with twins) soon!FX'd.

LifeisB - My doc asked me to wait for one full cycle+miscarriage cycle.So 2 cycles here.It is pretty standard.Personally I never got pg after MC cycle.But plenty of examples are there.they say ladies are more fertile after MC as body just experienced one pregnancy.Anything can happen!I hope you days get easier and you stop bleeding soon.

Ingodshand - How are you doing?

Allika - how are you feeling now?post the operation?

AFM - 7DPIUI today.no symptoms.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grateful* I don't think you're crazy at all!! If I could've had things my way my kids would've been close together in age too. I think there are pros and cons to both! Is DH on board with this Spring?!

*River* My DH never came to any follie checks with me. But it would've been cool for him to see the process!
I wanted to tell you, I only had one follie when I got my bfp back in December of last year. So all it takes is one! :flower:

*Rojo* 11 pounds?!?! Whoa! I'm like Jenna, I gained like 60lbs with DS soooooooo 11lbs is awesome! I'm going to try and keep it more in check this time around but all I know is it's possible to lose the weight afterward so I'm not going to be too too hard on myself.
I want to see pics of your pumpkin shirt when you wear it!!

*Luna* How are you feeling?! Ready to pop!?

*TypeA* You are soooo quiet lately. Hope everything is going well! Miss seeing you on here.

*Hockey* How exciting about your transfer!!!!! How do you feel about the possibility of twins?

*mwb* Awwww look at your little blueberries!! :cloud9: So exciting!

*Lune* I think your clothes getting tight are normal. I started wearing maternity clothes last week so makes sense! 

*EA* Good news on your tubes!! So you are moving forward with IVF regardless? What is the consult on 11/1 for?
I'm sorry you going to have to go to trial. Big :hugs: to you.

*ajd, allika* How are you two ladies? Having any major symptoms?

*lifeis* Totally normal, but I'm with the other ladies. I hope your rainbow comes right away! :hugs:

*ttc* I just realized I don't have your test date listed yet. I see in your siggy it's 10/27 is that right?
Try not to worry too much about the lack of symptoms yet. It's still early on! Keeping my FX'd for you.

*Jenna* Did you hear back from the doc yet RE: Draven's bloodwork?

*Lei* How are you momma? Glad to have you back here :) Do you have internet at work yet?

*Breaking* I miss you!!! Hope you are doing good and enjoying your break from TTC.

Sorry if I missed anyone. I was so busy yesterday didn't really get a chance to post. Happy Friday to everyone!

AFM - Have decided to move forward with the NT scan. So I'll be going for that this Tuesday. Can't wait to see my little baby again! If all goes well at this scan, we will be telling DS next week about the baby. I cannot wait to tell him. 

And then we can tell everyone else! It's really been killing me. My sisters, their husbands, my neice and nephew are all coming over to my dads tonight for a cookout and I can't tell them!!! Ahhh! And then on Sunday I'm going to a baby shower for DH's cousin so the whole famliy will be there and none of them can know either! Cannot wait to let the cat out of the bag :)


----------



## Allika

Here is the newest picture of my little baby that I've been stressing so much! Baby is doing great!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Here is the newest picture of my little baby that I've been stressing so much! Baby is doing great!!!!

Beautiful Allika :flower: I love around 8 wks when they look like little gummy bears. 

I'm sooooo excited for you!!! Any gut feeling as to what the gender is? Are you finding out or going team yellow?


----------



## Allika

I think its a Boy! I always thought I'd be having girls but this one to me has been a boy since the beginning. Weird huh?


----------



## lilrojo

what a great pic Allika.. happy things are going well

I got preggo right after my mc and now have my almost 2 year old son :) so it happens!! then needed clomid for this baby.. 

Yep 11 lbs.. I gained 32 with my dd, 25ish with Bryce, and now 11.. 

32 weeks today.. officially only 8 left.. though im thinking it will be closer to 5-6


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika! <3 Looks like a little gummy bear. Glad everything is going well.

Rojo that's awesome! Happy 32 weeks!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> I think its a Boy! I always thought I'd be having girls but this one to me has been a boy since the beginning. Weird huh?

Not weird at all...I thought I had a boy from the moment I saw the BFP. I felt so strongly about it. I think your having a boy too. :flower:


----------



## luna_19

I'm doing good :) Feeling much better since I just accepted the fact that I need to take it easy. Doctor appointment today, just the usual bp, weight, pee in a cup. I only gained a pound in the last week and a half which makes me very happy, I think I've put on enough baby fat by now :haha: Also had my gbs swab and he wanted to do an internal check to make sure baby is still head down which it is, he said the head was "right there" whatever that means. Back again next Wednesday.


----------



## Grateful365

I gotta say again... how absolutely AMAZING it is that Hopin and Allika got pregnant together AGAIN with their beautiful rainbow babies. That is WAY too coincidental...absolutely meant to be, that's for certain. 

<3


----------



## Allika

@luna: any day now, girl!!!!

@grateful: I know and I am sooo excited! Plus I've been feeling a little bit more at ease and not so worried anymore...this baby is strong and if it made it through a surgery ok it won't go anywhere!!!!


----------



## River54

ttcmoon - don't know when the IUI will be, but my guess is Sun or Mon. I go in tomorrow for another follie check, and they'll let me know how things are etc. This fs said to bd today, which is why I think Sun or Mon IUI. The partner fs last cycle said to abstain...so I guess we'll see what the # diff would be.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful - I know, it is very special to me to be pregnant w/ Allika again. I think it's pretty amazing that it happened within weeks of each other, considering there were many months in between. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Super excited for all you ladies.. pregnant and still ttc.. your time will come and what a journey it is :)

Luna I think your locked and loaded lol.. so baby can come any day.. engaged in the pelvis now :) just gotta wait for labor!! super excited for you.. Happy term!!!

Here's my 32 week bump.. from today..
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks number 3.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kins

Happy 32 weeks Lil

River- how come they didnt want to give more meds to make the 17 follie bigger? It only takes one egg. 

Allika- sooooooooo cute! glad things are okay

Lifeis- since I didnt get AFs my doctors started my next cycle afte MC once my hcg was <5

TTC- are you going to poas early?


----------



## ttcmoon

Lilrojo - Nice pic with nice bump.Happy pregnancy.

Kins - No I am not going to test until 27th.I got HCG trigger for ovulation and that might not have left my body.I do not want any false +ve.

River - Fx'd for your IUI.I hope it will be smooth :) 

Allika - Great scan pic.I hope you are doing well now.

Hpin - Yes I am going to test on 27th :) How are you doing?

Luna - have a relaxed pregnany.FX'd.


----------



## River54

Kins - they'll still grow on their own, but if they give me any more gonal f, the bigger one will take it all to grow, and the smaller one will be even farther behind. This way, there is a chance for both follies. FX they both are mature soon :)


----------



## hockeypucks

Sorry for the delay- transferred 2- 8 cell grade 2 embys today!!!! so neat to see it up on the screen and see them deposited :) Could be seeing day 1 of our baby or babies in person!!! DH was so excited too and is super pumped. Come on team Rockstar- get implanted and stick!!!


----------



## River54

That's soo awesome!!! When are you going to test?


----------



## lilrojo

Thanked ladies :) 

Hockey good luck sweetie


----------



## hockeypucks

Every day hahaha. Still have to test out the trigger. Was still positive yesterday but very faint.


----------



## lune_miel

ROJO -Cute Pumpkin bump! Perfect timing!


----------



## lilrojo

lol, I bought a maternity pumpkin shirt to wear to the drs.. but I do look like I have a pumpkin hiding..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ugh no internet yet. I swear I give up on that lol. Its been so long & I doubt they are doing anything to fix it. BUTTTTTT now that I will be staying at my moms to save some money.. I get to use her WiFi ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I posted this in my journal last night but wanted to post here too incase any of you were still trying to decide whether or not to buy one:

We just found the HB on the Doppler!!!!! 

Got up to 172!!!!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: !!!!!!!


Thanks to lune for the info on your Doppler! Totally worth it. I did take us about 20min to find it.


----------



## hockeypucks

That must be so exciting to hear that!!!


----------



## Allika

I just ordered one too! Had a little bit of spotting again, ugh!!!! I guess I am going to be one of these pregnant ladies that spots randomly here and there. Could also be from the surgery though.


----------



## MandaC

Good morning ladies:)

I just had my IUI this morning. We had 136 million before and down to 68 million after. Iam pretty excited with those numbers. Now the dreaded 2ww and symptom spotting. Lol beats the early morning appts tho. 

@Hopin... I have a Doppler too and they r so cool. I always listened to mine :)
Also I will be testing Nov 2 or a little before but bloods on the 2.


----------



## hockeypucks

Manda I am glad I have a 2WW buddy!!! I am testing out my trigger and today it was super faint. 
Now if I could just figure out how to attach the picture, give me a few minutes. :)


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Manda I am glad I have a 2WW buddy!!! I am testing out my trigger and today it was super faint.
> Now if I could just figure out how to attach the picture, give me a few minutes. :)

It's at the bottom of the screen called manage attachments. 

What dpo ru?


----------



## hockeypucks

Hopefully this works- left to right 3 days past trigger, 4 days and 6 days.
 



Attached Files:







trigger.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Allika

@hockey: good thing you've been documenting this will be helpful when you start testing soon!


----------



## mwb2040

Allika said:


> I just ordered one too! Had a little bit of spotting again, ugh!!!! I guess I am going to be one of these pregnant ladies that spots randomly here and there. Could also be from the surgery though.

Allika - at my last appointment, my RE said not to be surprised if I would experience any spotting. She said that us IVF'ers typically have a thicker uterine lining so we're more suspect to spotting. Don't get me wrong, I would still freak out, but I'm glad she told me. 
I also learned she has 12-year old twin girls from IVF. I always wondered how she knew exactly how I was feeling and was going through!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend :D I'm sure catching up on some serious sleep. :sleep:


----------



## MandaC

I can't believe how much this Ovidrel shots is making me pee this time around. Today has been nuts!! Iam not one to pee much in the day but this is insane. Lol


----------



## hockeypucks

Manda I went through that too this go around- I didn't notice it as much last time for the IUI.


----------



## MandaC

Hockey... It's so funny each time I take this shot it's something new. I really wish this peeing thing would have started next week cause then I would be super excited. Lol


----------



## Allika

Thanks MWB!


----------



## River54

so, I went in for the follie check today - they follies are now 21mm and 16mm :)

I am to trigger tomorrow morning, and go in Monday after work for the IUI. FX!

FX Manda, ttcmoon & Hockeypucks!

Allika - Happy 9 weeks!
Lil - Happy 32 weeks!


----------



## ajd36

Hopin can you please add my next appts to the front page 

Oct 30th: F/u from ED visit (@10w5d)
Nov 26: OB visit (@14w4d)


----------



## ajd36

Beautiful sized follies River!! FX for you guys!!


----------



## ajd36

Manda: love the sperm count!! Best of luck!!

Hockey: so excited for you to be testing!! Praying happy thoughts for you :hugs:

Allika: I'm spotting more than I would like too. I'm okay with the spotting.. the bleeding just needs to stay away. Glad you're feeling better.

AFM: I want a Doppler now.....


----------



## hockeypucks

River those are great sizes!


----------



## Allika

@adj: is it constantly for you? For me it's every couple of days when I wake up in the morning and it's only on that first trip to the toilette after that it's gone!
But it's quite a bit, my morning urine was dyed brown/red 2/3 times. So annoying

Are you still on supplements?

Ugh I just feel like I can't catch a break. My poor baby went through spotting, morphen, anesthesia, ovarian torsion and me being very grouchy over it all!

My boobs went up 2 sizes...but no weight gain yet


----------



## Ingodshand

So you all inspired me to try the Doppler again and I finally found the heartbeat! 147 and sounded like galloping horses! Was so low though by my c-section scar. Might be carrying this one way low!


----------



## ajd36

Allika, mine isn't every time but it is daily. For the last week its been brownish clumps here and there. Sometimes I have a splash of red once in a while. It's still hard to see it, but I'm staying calm about it. On a good note though, my MS is getting worse and its not longer just constant nausea. I find once I actually let it out that I feel much better. Better as it means the pregnancy is still going strong!! So I'll take the MS and just smile :)

Tomorrow there is a huge sale going on within my community that I think is reselling peoples items at huge discounts.....I wonder if I can find a doppler there?!?


----------



## ttcmoon

Hopin - Seems like your LO is having fun inside.FX'd.

Manda - Great sperm count.Peeing on HCG is common.Glad to know about your IUI.Hope this is the cycle for you.

Allika - How are you doing?

River - great size follies.go girl!

AFM - nothing much.9DPO no symptoms yet.I got breat pain around this time with my both pregnancies.I got 10,000IU of HCG shot, when do you girls think triggers will be out and I can test?

ajd - I hope you get your doppler soon and can listen your small one.


----------



## MandaC

Ok I have a question for all you guys!! TMI!!

I triggered on Thursday night and I normally start getting EWCM shortly after and it just gets more and more then shortly after IUI it goes away. Iam guessing because I have ovulated. Anyways this time I was super dry the whole time with maybe a little white cm. Nothing crazy. When the nurse looked before my IUI she said I had tuns! Of white cm and not to worry. Nothing was really coming out tho. My question is did I actually ovulate cause iam paranoid that I didn't cause I didn't have EWCM. I have read online and it said not everyone gets it. But I always have in the past long time. Lol I can't remember if I did get it when I got pregnant with my first 2. 

What do you guys think? Do any of you not EWCM while Oing:)


----------



## ajd36

I very rarely ever get any and am super dry most of the time and I have gotten preggers three times now. I'm pretty sure did O given you did the trigger shot :)


----------



## MandaC

Ok good to know:) thanks Adj!!


----------



## Allika

You definitely ovulated. There is no way you wouldn't have after a trigger. The hcg loosens the follies and sends them straight to the fallopian tube!


----------



## Kins

Even before reading this I don't think I would purchase random breast milk online. 
https://m.nbcnews.com/health/75-per...online-contaminated-analysis-shows-8C11421794


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ajd, Allika - I can't imagine dealing with the spotting every day like you are. I'm sure that's not a welcome sight. Your babies are kicking butt though!!

River love the follie sizes! Yay! :dance:

Hockey/Manda - Yay for TWW buddies! That always helps pass the time.

We have a few appointments happening tomorrow, that's great!

Hockey/River - I don't have a test date for you two ladies, do you have one in mind yet?

AFM - Just waiting for my 12 week scan tomorrow! According to my doc I'm 12 weeks today so by their records I'll be 12+1 tomorrow. If I am still measuring at 12+1 after tomorrow's scan I'll probably change my ticker. I cannot wait!

I hope everyone had a great weekend. Mine went by too quickly!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hopin4ABump - I am really excited for you.Keeping fingers crossed.:)


----------



## luna_19

Ooh 12 week scan is so exciting because they look like a little person by then :) your dh will be so excited, mine couldn't stop talking about how baby was actually moving around on the screen :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I got giddy just reading that Luna!! So exciting. I think it's such a big deal too because once everything goes well at this scan that's when we'll let the cat out of the bag with our friends & family.

DH is so excited. He text me this morning and said "25 and 1/2 hours. I can't f***ing wait. I'm so excited." 

LOL, we have potty mouths, oops :haha:


----------



## Allika

Ohhhh Hopin!!!! That will be so much fun and so exciting. I can't wait for you to tell Hunter! Are you videotaping it? Do you think he will cry out of joy?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I can't wait to tell him either!!! Yes, I'm going to record it so I can share with you ladies :) We've decided we're going to the mall to try & find him a "Big Brother" shirt (assuming we'll get lucky and find one) and a book about being a big brother.

Honestly Allika, Hunter is so silly. When he's really excited about something, he almost always plays it cool. If I had to guess, his reaction will not be anything huge. He will probaby say something like "I already knew that" or "I knew it" or something like that. It's not until the news really sinks in, sometimes days later, that he starts getting animated. It's cute.


----------



## lilrojo

aww hopin so excited for you :)


----------



## Grateful365

So so excited to see your scan pics tomorrow! Baby is gonna have long legs now - so cute and fun to see :flower:

Cute what your DH said. I love when they get just as excited :happydance:


----------



## ajd36

Hopin can you please add my next appts to the front page 

Oct 30th: F/u from ED visit (@10w5d)
Nov 26: OB visit (@14w4d)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yes hun I have them noted, just waiting on test dates for Hockey & River so I can get all updated at once :)


----------



## mwb2040

I have a couple more dates as well!
10/25 Last u/s with RE!
10/31 First OB appointment

Excited for your appointment Hopin! 12 weeks is a big deal!!


----------



## ajd36

I'm loving how they look like little babies at this point!!! Can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## River54

Hi ladies!
Hopin - soo exciting having the 12 week scan - soo cool that dh is that excited as well :)

I go in for the IUI this morning at 11, oh should have already gone in at this point.

Test date should be Nov 4 :)

FX this is it! It is my birthday tomorrow, so kinda hoping for a late bday gift :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay River I hope this is your bday present! How awesome would that be!


----------



## smileydoc

Hi Ladies :flower:

I went to the Dr. on friday and have started the ball rolling with testing to see why we have been unsuccessful! DH went in today for his test, we should get results by the end of the week. I go in tomorrow for an HSG test, a little nervous about this, so feel free to let me know what to expect! Blood work will be done on day 3 of next cycle, I am currently on day 10! Looking forward to getting some answers and hopefully solving any problems we may have! Thanks for all the support ladies and love to hear your thoughts as I'm sure most of you have been through this!


----------



## Allika

@smiley: will be thinking of you! The HSG is not too bad!!!

I felt much better once we had a diagnosis and a plan, for me the yr where we tried unmedicated and didn't know what the issue was was the worst year!

AFM: my Doppler should arrive today! Other than that still resting at home on Dr's orders so that my ovary doesn't twist again!

A little bit nausea here and there, bigger boobies and a twitching here and there are my symptoms. I have another US this Thursday and wonder when my RE will discharge me! Should be any day now!


----------



## Kins

Allika- what causes it to twist? Thats crazy

Smiley- take alot of ibuprofen. If im remember correctly my hsg was quite painful


----------



## luna_19

It's so interesting how different people's hsg experiences are. Mine was uncomfortable and I would call it very uncomfortable at the very end but that was it. I was crampy for.the rest of the day but fine by the next day.

I took acetaminophen before because I didn't have any ibuprofen


----------



## Allika

My ovaries were still enlarged from the IVF stimulation and then the growing uterus must have pushed it over the edge! It was twisted twice and already purple but when they turned it back turned pink again right away.

Also got a call again that I have an UTI. Of course I do! Catching it all! This might explain the spotting since I only have it in the morning when I haven't used the potty in a while and always in connecting with urination!

Oh well on antibiotics for it!


----------



## hockeypucks

I called today and I think the receptionist was confused. She booked me in for beta on November 2nd. But I assure you I will be testing before that! And if it is BFP then I will call and get in earlier. I poas this morning and confirmed the trigger is gone. I will likely do a hpt on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yay Hockey! I will put you down for Friday/Saturday :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I just changed my forum layout back to the old one, the new one was too bright for my eyes.


----------



## River54

Hi ladies!

IUI went well, 28mil post wash - which they said was good. They told us to bd tonight and tomorrow as well. FX!

Hockey - FX for Friday!

As for the HSG - mine was fairly painful for about 30sec - I loudly said ow ow ow for about the 30 sec that the dye took to go though the tubes and clear them. OH nearly fainted at that point. Now we know he gets like that. Should be interesting in the near future when we are expecting and I go into labour!


----------



## hockeypucks

Friday will be a stretch I am thinking to show signs on BFP. it will only be a week after my 3 day transfer so don't get too excited :) 

Side note- I found this neat chart that shows day by day breakdown for IVF.

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?

Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).

3-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) --- Embryo Development
One ---The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two ---The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three---The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four---The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five---The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six---Implantation continues
Seven---Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight---Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine---Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten---Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eleven---Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 


5-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT)--- Embryo Development
One---The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two---The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three---The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four---Implantation continues
Five---Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six---Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven---Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight---Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine---Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## Kins

Here I thought my phone was screwed up. How do I changed it back. I don't like this either


----------



## River54

on my computer, I found it at the very bottom of the page - there was a drop down to select . It said Purple Magnolia, and I switched it back to BnB.Momtastic


----------



## hockeypucks

Okay I was just looking at the front page and here are my guesses on boy/girl:
Luna- boy
Lilrojo- boy
Ldizzy- girl
TypeA- boy
Ingodshands- girl
Kins- boy
Hopin- girl
Lune- girl
Ajd- girl
Alika- boy
mwb- boy and girl

Hope I didn't forget anyone.


----------



## Kins

Thanks river! Worked


----------



## LDizzy30

I go to my last monthly appt Wednesday, then going bi-weekly! I'll be 28 weeks in a few days! Baby is moving around like crazy, and it's such a great feeling. I really want to buy a Doppler but I might just rent one for a month so my boys can hear her heartbeat.
My Hsg didn't hurt, but I took a zanex (or however you spell it) that I had not used from when I had my eyeliner tattooed on. I was really nervous obviously! But it turned out to be just a little pinch and then it was done and I went home and slept for a while.
Good luck testers! 
And congrats to all the growing baby gummy bears!!


----------



## Grateful365

It's scan day for Hopin!! Excited!!! :happydance::happydance:

* I didn't like that new layout either....it was too much.


----------



## lune_miel

*Hopin *is there right now! :coffee:


----------



## hockeypucks

I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## MandaC

Hi Guys:)

I can't wait o hear about Hopins ultrasound!!!!

AFM: I am 3 dpo and 5dp trigger. I am still tired and guessing it is from my trigger. My lower back is achey today but trying not to think to much into it.

How is everyone else feeling??

P.S I didn't like the new lay out either I changed it back. lol


----------



## hockeypucks

Hey Manda my 2ww buddy- was just thinking about how you were doing. I haven't experienced being tired this go around like I did on the IUI. I felt a bit of cramps last night and a bit this morning. Hoping that is implantation. No spotting yet.
I hope your sign of tiredness is a good sign of getting a BFP!


----------



## Ingodshand

So excited for hopin today! Hope everything goes great!

Just finished up my 17 week apt! Everything is just perfect and heartbeat was 148! Might be rethinking my boy guess! 

Anatomy scan set for November 12th at 11:20!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hey ladies, appointment went swimmingly :) Dr said its looking "picture perfect". She is going to have me come in every 2 weeks to hear the hb to help with anxiety. I love her!

Will post pics in my journal shortly.

IGH happy everything went great!!!! Not much longer til the anatomy scan!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Daisy don't forget to let us know how your consult goes today!!

Manda/Hockey, love hearing the TWW symptom spotting! FX'd for you.


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Hey Manda my 2ww buddy- was just thinking about how you were doing. I haven't experienced being tired this go around like I did on the IUI. I felt a bit of cramps last night and a bit this morning. Hoping that is implantation. No spotting yet.
> I hope your sign of tiredness is a good sign of getting a BFP!

yea I have been pretty tired today but am thinking it is forsure my trigger...lol I dunno dont' wanna get my hopes up:)

Your cramps sound promising, I really hope this is it!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Daisy don't forget to let us know how your consult goes today!!
> 
> Manda/Hockey, love hearing the TWW symptom spotting! FX'd for you.

HA!HA!HA! I am so bad and can't help myself but to spot:)

I am so glad your apt went well. You profile picture is too cute!!!


----------



## smileydoc

Well, I just got home from my HSG test and it was definitely worse than I expected:growlmad: The whole procedure was really uncomfortable and I was in pain for several minutes. Results showed my right tube is completely blocked, left one is okay. My Dr. was surprised, as she has continued to reiterate that she thought I was completely fine and should have no problem conceiving. Thankfully TypeA called and assured me I will be fine and this is not the end all be all. We are still waiting on DH results, then will do blood work on day 3! My Dr. mentioned possibly skipping Clomid and moving into more aggressive treatment, which I am completely okay with. Just want to get preggers! So that's where we're at! Thank you so much for all the support and let me know if any of you had a blocked tube!


----------



## hockeypucks

Sorry to hear it didn't go well smiley. A friend of mine had a blocked tube and has had 2 beautiful babies. I don't know a lot of the specifics though. Well at least it's over with now and your dr knows how to go about getting you your BFP.


----------



## ajd36

Smiley: I'm sorry to hear you had a rough morning with the HSG. It's good that your doctor knows and is being more aggressive with getting you pregnant. Even though your right tube may be blocked, you are not completely out on months when your largest egg is on the right as the Left tube can step up to the plate and float over to the right side and catch that egg when it is released. With more aggressive treatment you will hopefully have a good number of eggs growing on each side.

I wouldn't necessarily knock Clomid off the list. I had my largest response ever, of 6 good sized follies with 3 more trailers, on my first month of Clomid. The last cycle with just straight injections got me 4 good sized follies. It might be nice to try it just to see as everyone responds to it very differently...and I know many people don't like it as it thins the lining but one month try shouldn't hurt. Just a thought :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Booked my appt for Genetic Counseling for Nov 4th. I'm covered for the new Harmony test and will hopefully have my blood drawn that day with results in two weeks...which I believe will include the Sex of my baby :happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry smiley! I do not have experience with a blocked tube but have heard that the good one can pick up the egg! So glad the doctor will be more aggressive! 

Adj- yay for booking your apt!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey ladies! I am just checking in. 

The bleeding FINALLY stopped from our m/c. Normally AF shows for 3 days, this time it was 6 and a LOT heavier. I am so thankful it has stopped now. Now I have to wait for 2 more cycles, then we can start again. These past two weeks have been SUPER up and down, but I have come to terms with the m/c and I know that when my time is right it will happen. I have faith that our next pregnancy will be healthy and successful and not too far from now we will be holding our rainbow baby in our arms. 

I am so glad to see everyone is doing well. I love the new pic Hopin. 

Thanks again for all the support!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Smiley, I agree with the others. It sucks to find out about the blocked tube but at least now you know what you're working with -- and what to expect. The less question marks the better. I'm really sorry that the test itself was so uncomfortable for you :( Hope you are feeling better today.
Speaking of TypeA, you tell her to get on here and check in :) :haha: We miss her!

ajd, how exciting you get to have the Harmony test!! At our appointment yesterday, we had to decide whether or not to have the bloodwork done for downs. If that bloodwork had come back with an elevated risk, I then would've qualified for the Harmony test. But we decided not to do the bloodwork so no Harmony for me. That's really exciting you will find out the gender so soon!!

IGH, happy 17 weeks! I feel like your pregnancy is flying by!

Kins, happy 15 weeks! Yours is going by fast too!!

lifeis, I'm so relieved to hear that your bleeding finally stopped. It's always a comfort that you don't have to deal with that anymore. Are you and DH NTNP until you are ready to TTC again? Been thinking of you lots :hugs: and am very impressed with your PMA becuase youa re right, you WILL have your rainbow baby!!!

Breaking, I reallllly miss you! :flower:

LDizzy, let us know how your appt goes today!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MandaC

Hello:)

I have had a killer headache since last night, I kept waking up during the night. Iam 4dpo and taking progesterone. Does anyone know if headaches r a side affect?


----------



## hockeypucks

I had some the last go around with IUI and was on progesterone twice a day. I had to go home from work one night because it was so bad. I am a shiftworker so that may have had something to do with it also? This time I am 3 times a day and knock on wood no headaches yet and I have taken time off work for the first week and a half.


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> I had some the last go around with IUI and was on progesterone twice a day. I had to go home from work one night because it was so bad. I am a shiftworker so that may have had something to do with it also? This time I am 3 times a day and knock on wood no headaches yet and I have taken time off work for the first week and a half.

So I guess I shouldn't get my hopes up....lol I hate what these 2WWs do to your head.


----------



## Allika

Hey Ladies, question for the Doppler users: which mode do you use?

I think I found baby but am not sure how to measure the bpm...


----------



## Grateful365

Interesting article....

https://news.yahoo.com/obstetricians-change-definition-time-delivery-014921022.html


----------



## hockeypucks

No idea if this is a sign but my face has decided to have an acne breakout. I have clear skin and hardly ever get acne. But the last day and more noticeable today I have about 5 pimples on my face.


----------



## Grateful365

hockeypucks said:


> No idea if this is a sign but my face has decided to have an acne breakout. I have clear skin and hardly ever get acne. But the last day and more noticeable today I have about 5 pimples on my face.

Here's to hoping that your new found acne is a GREAT sign!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, I'm honestly not sure but I will check when I go home. I just turned it on and started using it :haha:. Sometimes it's really hard to hone in on it and you can only hear it briefly. I have only been able to accurately measure the bpm one time.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, I saw that! Interesting, indeed!

Side note, DH always makes fun of me because i get my news from yahoo lol


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> No idea if this is a sign but my face has decided to have an acne breakout. I have clear skin and hardly ever get acne. But the last day and more noticeable today I have about 5 pimples on my face.

Acne is a huge sign but could also be the progesterone, I have that side affect when taking it. :( Here's hoping!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies, just wanted to check in. Love all the sono pics! Me and baby V are doing well. My grandmother passed away recently and so I've been healing from her passing. We were so close and it's strange not having her here with me. Hope all s well!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Smiley, I agree with the others. It sucks to find out about the blocked tube but at least now you know what you're working with -- and what to expect. The less question marks the better. I'm really sorry that the test itself was so uncomfortable for you :( Hope you are feeling better today.
> Speaking of TypeA, you tell her to get on here and check in :) :haha: We miss her!
> 
> ajd, how exciting you get to have the Harmony test!! At our appointment yesterday, we had to decide whether or not to have the bloodwork done for downs. If that bloodwork had come back with an elevated risk, I then would've qualified for the Harmony test. But we decided not to do the bloodwork so no Harmony for me. That's really exciting you will find out the gender so soon!!
> 
> IGH, happy 17 weeks! I feel like your pregnancy is flying by!
> 
> Kins, happy 15 weeks! Yours is going by fast too!!
> 
> lifeis, I'm so relieved to hear that your bleeding finally stopped. It's always a comfort that you don't have to deal with that anymore. Are you and DH NTNP until you are ready to TTC again? Been thinking of you lots :hugs: and am very impressed with your PMA becuase youa re right, you WILL have your rainbow baby!!!
> 
> Breaking, I reallllly miss you! :flower:
> 
> LDizzy, let us know how your appt goes today!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?


I was told and listened!!! Haha! I'm here!


----------



## MandaC

Oh TypeA I am sorry to hear about your grandma :( **Hugs**

AFM: I forgot to mention this before. It is 4dpo today and even tho I am using progesterone I feel like I have ALOT of watery discharge. I don't think it normally feels this watery but can't remember forsure. What could this mean?? lol


----------



## Allika

@type A: So sorry to hear about your Grandma's passing.


I have a question for you: does your OBGYN treat your pregnancy any different since its IVF?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TypeA!!!! :hugs: SO glad to see you on here.

I am so very sorry about your grandmother. I can't imagine what you're going through in dealing with that. :flower:

Have you picked a baby name?


----------



## Kins

Allika- im with Hopin- I just turned it on and used it.


----------



## Grateful365

TypeA - So glad to hear from you and glad you and baby are doing well. So sorry to hear about your grandmother passing...I imagine it been very very hard especially right now. Many many :hugs: to you!!! We miss you around here.


----------



## luna_19

Hey all baby made a super quick arrival this morning! It's a boy :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Luna, :dance: :happydance: :yipee:!


----------



## hockeypucks

luna_19 said:


> Hey all baby made a super quick arrival this morning! It's a boy :)

That's amazing!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MandaC

luna_19 said:


> Hey all baby made a super quick arrival this morning! It's a boy :)

YAY!!!!! Congrats:)


----------



## luna_19

Hopin I checked and I did send you a fb request and it's pending approval. My hubby just.posted some adorable new pics on there ;)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG! Ha. Just saw that. :dohh:


----------



## ajd36

omg congrats!!!! Super exciting and can't wait to see the little fellow


----------



## Kins

What? Luna? Ahhhhh congrats! Can't wait to hear birth story and see pictures of little man. What's his name?


----------



## Allika

@Luna: congrats! That's wonderful news!!!!! Hooray!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Type a I'm glad to see you & baby are doing well. I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother :hugs:

Luna - holy cow your pregnancy flew on by. What did you name him? I can't wait to hear about it & see pictures :)


----------



## lune_miel

*Luna*! I hope you and baby boy are doing well.

*Allika*- When it's this early I can only hear the baby's heartbeat, it seems too faint for my doppler to be able to measure yet.


----------



## Allika

@lune: that's what I thought! I heard the baby but couldn't get a measurement and only heard it for a couple of seconds!


----------



## River54

Congrats Luna!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats Luna!! We need a name and pic!!

Type a- welcome back! So sorry about your grandma.

Hopin- Can not believe I am 17 weeks. Time is flying! Can not believe you will be in your second trimester soon!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Biggest congratulations to Luna and her beautiful family.


I wanted to share this with everyone. I found a SUPER cool documentary on Netflix called The Science of Babies. It's super cool and interesting I think you all should check it out!


----------



## hockeypucks

My Canadian Netflix doesn't show it. Boo.


----------



## ttcmoon

Congrats Luna!!Can't wait to see some pics.

MandaC - Watery discharge is a good sign.You tend to get more discharge if it has implanted.But 4DPO is kind of early.FX'd.


----------



## Ingodshand

Ttc- how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## MandaC

ttcmoon said:


> Congrats Luna!!Can't wait to see some pics.
> 
> MandaC - Watery discharge is a good sign.You tend to get more discharge if it has implanted.But 4DPO is kind of early.FX'd.

Yea I was guessing 4dpo was way to early. I just noticed it was really watery and felt like AF just showed in full force. I do have some CM too because of the progesterone.
I can feel another headache coming on too this morning:(

I am 5dpo and 7dp trigger. I started to test it out this morning and I got the faintest line so it should be gone by tomorrow or hopefully it stays and gets darker. 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Ingodshand

MandaC said:


> ttcmoon said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Luna!!Can't wait to see some pics.
> 
> MandaC - Watery discharge is a good sign.You tend to get more discharge if it has implanted.But 4DPO is kind of early.FX'd.
> 
> Yea I was guessing 4dpo was way to early. I just noticed it was really watery and felt like AF just showed in full force. I do have some CM too because of the progesterone.
> I can feel another headache coming on too this morning:(
> 
> I am 5dpo and 7dp trigger. I started to test it out this morning and I got the faintest line so it should be gone by tomorrow or hopefully it stays and gets darker.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okClick to expand...

Good Luck Manda! Hope this is your month!!


----------



## Kins

Happy 17weeks in Gods hands. Got a little onion


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins said:


> Happy 17weeks in Gods hands. Got a little onion

Thanks!!! Happy 15 to you:happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb I can't wait for your appt tomorrow :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hi all hope everyone's doing well :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

How's everything, rojo?


----------



## lilrojo

Going good pregnancy wise.. I know I post more on facebook.. tired.. been on an emotional rollercoaster for the last few months.. 33 weeks tomorrow.. :) 50 days left... 

Gonna pack my hospital bag.. over the next week


----------



## mwb2040

Hopin4ABump said:


> mwb I can't wait for your appt tomorrow :)

Thanks Hopin! I can't wait either!! So have you told friends & family now? It's killing me not to say anything yet (even though close friends & family know already). Especially at work, people must be wondering why I eat.all.day.long. :shhh:


----------



## MandaC

Ummmm ladies....I have peed 2 times in an hour with nothing to drink!! Sooo not like me. Eeeek!! Iam hoping iam not Imagening it:)

Yay hoping have u told everyone yet???


----------



## hockeypucks

MandaC said:


> Ummmm ladies....I have peed 2 times in an hour with nothing to drink!! Sooo not like me. Eeeek!! Iam hoping iam not Imagening it:)
> 
> Yay hoping have u told everyone yet???

Manda when are you going to start poas?


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey ladies.

I went in for my blood draw today to make sure my HCG levels are decreasing like they should. They came back at <2. I was so teary eyed sitting in the lab waiting room. I think because I knew it was marking the end of my pregnancy. Although, I know everything happens for a reason and sometime very soon we will be pregnant with our rainbow baby. Is <2 pretty normal? I bled for 6 days and the bleeding ended 2 days ago.


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Ummmm ladies....I have peed 2 times in an hour with nothing to drink!! Sooo not like me. Eeeek!! Iam hoping iam not Imagening it:)
> 
> Yay hoping have u told everyone yet???
> 
> Manda when are you going to start poas?Click to expand...

I started this morning. Wanted to see if my trigger was gone yet. The line was super faint and should be gone tmrw. I will be 6dpo so hoping my line starts to get darker soon. 
What about u when ru testing??


----------



## hockeypucks

I'm debating tomorrow morning. Thinking of using the last dollar store one and I have 4 FRER left.


----------



## hockeypucks

lifeisbeauty said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I went in for my blood draw today to make sure my HCG levels are decreasing like they should. They came back at <2. I was so teary eyed sitting in the lab waiting room. I think because I knew it was marking the end of my pregnancy. Although, I know everything happens for a reason and sometime very soon we will be pregnant with our rainbow baby. Is <2 pretty normal? I bled for 6 days and the bleeding ended 2 days ago.

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Hugs to you and your DH.


----------



## Kins

Thinkn of you lifeis. Your rainbow is just around the corner

Happy 33weeks rojo


----------



## Grateful365

mwb - Excited for your scan today!!! :happydance::happydance:

hockey and Manda - FX'd and praying for you both!! :hugs:

Allika - How are you feeling? How long are you on bedrest? When is your next scan?

Lifeis - You have a remarkable attitude and I agree with you spot on that you have to trust with all your heart what is meant to be. Looking so forward to celebrating your sticky bean with you in the near future. Keep looking up! :hugs:

Lilrojo - Happy 33 weeks! My how time flies!

We need more testers and test dates!! Can't wait to celebrate our next BFPs!!

AFM: Nothing too much new with me, just trying to enjoy every minute with Jimmy. I cannot believe how fast time is going - he will already be 12 weeks old this Sunday. Just a year ago, I didn't think I would ever get to be a mommy and today I am the happiest mommy there is. Life has a funny of way of surprising you when you least expect it. This shows there is hope for us all! I have been keeping a journal to record things I don't want to forget that could easily get lost or forgotten in the everyday rush. I am also writing in a little book I bought called "Letters from Mommy" where you can write down your thoughts for your child. I want him to know how amazing I think he is and how exciting of a time this has been. :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - Have you thought of starting a journal? Just curious....your going to need somewhere to post all those beautiful baby pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy - How are you feeling? Your getting pretty close now! Seems like you've had a smooth pregnancy so far! :flower:


----------



## Allika

Hey hey! I have a journal, I just don't maintain it! Lazy pants me!

I am off bedrest and had an appt yesterday! Baby is doing good, measuring nearly 3cm and hb of 170.

Other than that I am still supposed to take it easy but I've been very bored on top of it :)


----------



## Grateful365

Ooooooo! Send me the link because I want to make sure I am subscribed to it :thumbup:


----------



## ttcmoon

Ingodshand said:


> Ttc- how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Getting AF like cramps..Seems like I am out for this month :wacko:
I wont get period as I am on progesterone.I will be testing tomorrow/sunday.


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies, 

Strange thing happened today. I am 6dpo and when I got up I was noticeably hungrier then normal as I don't normally eat until later in the morning. Anyways when I was busy getting my oldest ready for school I was hit with an EXTREME wave of nausea that lasted about 30 sec. It was to the point that I was heading towards the bathroom and I thought forsure I was going to be sick. This NEVER happens to me and then it just went away and I feel fine now. So ofcourse my brain starts going and now I am super excited!!! lol I am 6dpo so still have a week to go:(

What do u think???


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda & Hockey, FX'd for you, keep symptom spotting!!! Can't wait for those tests to get darker!!!

Lifeis, I'm so so sorry :( Big hugs to you. It's so hard to look up but there WILL be happier times!! :hugs:

Grateful, I loooooooooove your new profile pic :)

mwb when is your appt?!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Manda: My fingers are crossed for you. At DPO9 I started feeling twinges in my stomach that were on and off for a couple hours. That was probably my first symptom. Then I started going to the bathroom A LOT! And I was also SUPER thirsty! I was drinking out of those hospital mugs and I would easily drink 5-6 of those a day. It was pretty crazy! I am hoping those are BFP symptoms!

I got a call from my nurse today and she said my HCG went down to 0, so when I am ready or when I get my next cycle I can come in for treatment again! I was shocked! Last time I talked to her she said she wanted me to stop the m/c bleeding, then have an unmedicated cycle then my next cycle I could come in. Which would have put us around December. I am not sure when AF will show up again, since this was my first (and hopefully last!) m/c. My DH and I have talked a lot about it and we do feel ready to begin again. We are so sad about the loss of our first pregnancy, but we know there is a baby in our future. It still brings tears to my eyes to think about what happened to us and our little baby, but I think that is very normal. It is not a sadness that will hold us back from anything, but a sadness that reminds us about how precious life is.


----------



## hockeypucks

MandaC said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Strange thing happened today. I am 6dpo and when I got up I was noticeably hungrier then normal as I don't normally eat until later in the morning. Anyways when I was busy getting my oldest ready for school I was hit with an EXTREME wave of nausea that lasted about 30 sec. It was to the point that I was heading towards the bathroom and I thought forsure I was going to be sick. This NEVER happens to me and then it just went away and I feel fine now. So ofcourse my brain starts going and now I am super excited!!! lol I am 6dpo so still have a week to go:(
> 
> What do u think???

It's as if you had the same day as me...minus getting kids ready. Woke up at about 5am and was super starving! I also tried poas at around 7am but it wasn't FMU it was the 3rd and a very small amount and I used the dollar store version which I think measures higher levels of hcg than the FRER. I didn't see a line so I got a bit disappointed. Until....we went to the grocery store and I had to pee for about the tenth time today and after I stood up I had to turn around and gagged a solid 5 times. Sorry if TMI. I am not sure if it had to do with having maybe half a cup of coffee more than the normal one cup I have- who knows. I think also I want this so bad I keep picking out symptoms I think I have. I have noticed my veins in :holly: look a lot more prominent and really blue than normal and I feel like they are getting bigger- but again this could all be from the progesterone. I am taking it 3 times a day now instead of 2 like last time. I also couldn't sleep last night but was super tired all day yesterday. 
Today is 7dp3dt for me. According to what I read HCG won't start enter my bloodstream until today anyways and my transfer was just after noon last Friday.
Gahhhhhh this is so suspenseful!


----------



## mwb2040

Hi ladies!

Our appointment was first thing in the morning but I haven't had a chance to post yet. Everything looked great!! Babies were both measuring 8w3d so all the eating and resting is paying off so far! Both heartbeats were around 170. 

I'm over the moon... They actually look like little babies now, it's amazing how quickly they grow!! The dr just called me to tell me my progesterone is 103 and I can cut down on the crinone. Thank goodness, it's so gross!

I'm attaching one of the u/s pictures of our little raspberries!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopin4ABump

OMG! mwb!! How beautiful and exciting!!!!! :yipee:

Congratulations on a beautiful scan day!!!!


----------



## mwb2040

Allika said:


> Hey hey! I have a journal, I just don't maintain it! Lazy pants me!
> 
> I am off bedrest and had an appt yesterday! Baby is doing good, measuring nearly 3cm and hb of 170.
> 
> Other than that I am still supposed to take it easy but I've been very bored on top of it :)

Great to hear you're off bedrest! That's a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## MandaC

Such a cute pic MWB!!!

@ hockey. The nausea was so strong I almost gagged. 

Those dollar store test r so faint it really helps if u pull them apart then there is no shadow blocking the second line. Lol. I like that ur peeing a tun very good sign. :)

Can't wait to hear tmrw!!


----------



## Grateful365

mwb - Beautiful scan pic! Adorable little beans and your right they are really starting to look like little babies!!! :cloud9:

So glad to hear everything is going great with you and them:hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies :)

I'm TTC #2. My baby is 7 mths old and i took provera & clomid last month and had my first cycle since the birth of my first. I'm now 6 days late.. ive tested bfn for now however received a bfp with my first when i was 6 weeks along.

Has anyone been this late ttc #2 on clomid? Also, my temps have stayed elevated for 17days so far..


----------



## hockeypucks

Love the pic MwB!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi faithful! 

I have not been that late. Very strange. Are you testing with IC's or FRER?


----------



## Kins

Ahhh mb amazing! Two lol babies in there


----------



## hockeypucks

Holy Kins you are 15 weeks already?!? Where does the time go??


----------



## River54

mwb - those are great little bean shots :) Glad everything is well :)

afm - I am 4 dpo today, and this tww seems soo long! We are pretty excited this time around and quite hopeful about it.


----------



## MandaC

K here's another one. Haha!! All evening I have had cramp type feelings in my stomach. They start just below my belly button and wrap around to my lower back. I took my bra off and now it feels like they are going up into my chest. 

?? What do u think?


----------



## mwb2040

River54 said:


> mwb - those are great little bean shots :) Glad everything is well :)
> 
> afm - I am 4 dpo today, and this tww seems soo long! We are pretty excited this time around and quite hopeful about it.

Thanks River! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi faithful!
> 
> I have not been that late. Very strange. Are you testing with IC's or FRER?

Hi Hopin4ABump,

Congrats on your pregnancy, how far along are you? Is this your first baby? :hugs: 

I had to look up what an IC and FRER was hehe! Im testing on a whole bunch of leftover IC's from my first pregnancy, which i just happened to notice are expired by 3 whole months :wacko: oops! would that matter that much? 

I have just moved from Australia to Texas 2 mths ago so im still settling into life here hence i haven't rushed off to a Dr, just thought i would ask on here in the interim. I have been getting cramps here and there sometimes and moment where i just want to cry.. strange. Should i go out and buy a test? or go to the Dr and ask for a bloodtest that way if im not pregnant then at least i know i can take provera to induce my period for cycle #2?


----------



## hockeypucks

MandaC said:


> K here's another one. Haha!! All evening I have had cramp type feelings in my stomach. They start just below my belly button and wrap around to my lower back. I took my bra off and now it feels like they are going up into my chest.
> 
> ?? What do u think?

I hope that's a great sign! Are you testing in the morning? I might wait until Sunday to test again.


----------



## LDizzy30

Grateful- I'm just gonna say being pregnant with a girl has been totally different than being pregnant with my boys. I only had morning sickness once with each of my boys and that was it. With Adelyn it's been constant heartburn and sleepless nights. I'm not complaining, just noticing a difference, and call me crazy, but I'm enjoying every minute of it. 

Luna- congrats on your baby boy!!! 
And beautiful scans ladies! Looking forward to seeing some BFP's from the October/November testers!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I don't think AF will come with out provera if you don't usually have it on your own anyway. I've never had to take it before but I do believe that's how it works. I'd test with a new non-expired test first just to be sure though of course :)

MWB babies are looking great! Are you settling in to the idea of twins now?


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> K here's another one. Haha!! All evening I have had cramp type feelings in my stomach. They start just below my belly button and wrap around to my lower back. I took my bra off and now it feels like they are going up into my chest.
> 
> ?? What do u think?
> 
> I hope that's a great sign! Are you testing in the morning? I might wait until Sunday to test again.Click to expand...

Yes Iam still testing out my trigger. Tmrw will be 7dpo and 9dptrigger. We shall see if it's gone in the am. :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

Jenna_KA said:


> I don't think AF will come with out provera if you don't usually have it on your own anyway. I've never had to take it before but I do believe that's how it works. I'd test with a new non-expired test first just to be sure though of course :)
> 
> MWB babies are looking great! Are you settling in to the idea of twins now?

Thanks :) i will try another brand pregnancy test. My cycles come on their own normally however i havent had a cycle since my baby was born 7mths ago as i have been exclusively breastfeeding for 6mths. I have since then stopped feeding and took provera & clomid last month, to which i am now 7 days late.


----------



## Grateful365

Manda- sounds like that could be a sign....,FXd!!! 

Xxx- welcome and I agree I would go get a new test from the store just to be sure. I'm sure it's hard to tell what's going on especially if you haven't gotten your cycle back yet


----------



## Kins

_i know hockey! Crazy huh_


----------



## luna_19

I wrote up Devyn's birth story :) it's really long but there are some cute pics at the end
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...arrival-little-devyn-sawyer.html#post30203233


----------



## hockeypucks

luna_19 said:


> I wrote up Devyn's birth story :) it's really long but there are some cute pics at the end
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...arrival-little-devyn-sawyer.html#post30203233

What a lovely story and very cute pictures luna!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Wow Luna! What a great story! You are amazing and your little one is just precious. Congrats again!


----------



## MandaC

That is a wonderful story Luna!! So precious:)

AFM: Iam 7dpo and 9dpt and still getting a faint BFP. Iam really bopng it stays and gets darker but Iam very scared of having another chemical :(

Hockey how r u??


----------



## hockeypucks

I'm good- I decided not to test today and maybe not tomorrow- It got me too disappointed yesterday and I figure Monday or Tuesday might hopefully show something.

I'm hoping this is not a chemical for you and the real thing!!! I'm glad I can go through this 2WW with you.


----------



## mwb2040

Amazing story Luna!! Amazing what our bodies can do! Hope your little guy will gain some weight soon!!


----------



## lune_miel

What a fast arrival, *Luna*! Love your story!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> I'm good- I decided not to test today and maybe not tomorrow- It got me too disappointed yesterday and I figure Monday or Tuesday might hopefully show something.
> 
> I'm hoping this is not a chemical for you and the real thing!!! I'm glad I can go through this 2WW with you.

Aww that's sweet!! Iam glad too:)
How many days past transfer ru and what's that past O?


----------



## hockeypucks

Manda I had my transfer on the 18th so I am 8 days post transfer and 11 days post ovulation as I had the retrieval on the 15th. I might even wait until Monday morning to test again. 
I was tired most of the day today. Slept until 6 and helped with DH getting my stepdaughter and her 2 friends fed and out the door for a school volleyball tournament. Slept again from 7-1130 and then was fighting a headache. Likely due to a big storm that rolled through here last night into today. Had a nap from 130-330 and still have the headache. Also didn't have any coffee today. Didn't really notice and nauseous waves. AF is due around November 1 or 2nd so we will see. The beta is booked for November 2nd. I hope I get a BFP.


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Manda I had my transfer on the 18th so I am 8 days post transfer and 11 days post ovulation as I had the retrieval on the 15th. I might even wait until Monday morning to test again.
> I was tired most of the day today. Slept until 6 and helped with DH getting my stepdaughter and her 2 friends fed and out the door for a school volleyball tournament. Slept again from 7-1130 and then was fighting a headache. Likely due to a big storm that rolled through here last night into today. Had a nap from 130-330 and still have the headache. Also didn't have any coffee today. Didn't really notice and nauseous waves. AF is due around November 1 or 2nd so we will see. The beta is booked for November 2nd. I hope I get a BFP.

Oh that sounds really promising!!! I go for my beta on nov 2 too. I will be 14dpo. Fingers crossed for both of us:)


----------



## hockeypucks

I had quite the night last night. Remember how I said I had a headache- that never went away- whether it was from the lack of coffee or the change in weather I started to feel even worse around 10pm. Ended up getting sick at 11pm and fell asleep around midnight. Woke up this morning at 930 and noticed my boobs were sore. They were tender before but that kind of went away- I figured it was just the progesterone. Maybe the boobs were sore today from getting sick- who knows. I woke up and felt like a champ this morning- didn't feel nauseous or anything. Just had a tinge of a headache left so I decided to have just 1 cup of coffee today. Only made it through 1/3 of it though then I didn't want to drink anymore of it. Felt turned off of it. 
If I'm not pregnant my body is playing very cruel tricks on me!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hockey- sounds promising!!!! I have FXd like crazy for you :flower:


----------



## ttcmoon

I got BFN today.its 16DPIUI after my B2B IUI this month.I was pretty hopeful this time.I had 3 follicles and 1cm think linin, hubbies count was 145 mil pre wash and 65 mil post wash!!but seems like luck his not with me.I will discuss on this with my doc on our next plans.We are planning to have 2 more IUI cycles before we move to IVF.IVF is really something to hope for, a blessing for women like us, but again its costly!So we are still considering our option.We are spending huge on this home, so left with very little.Let's see what is there in my fate!I cried full time in the morning, hubby has been pretty understanding and was all time beside me.I am blessed to have him with me . Hoping for the best for the next cycle.Stopped progesterone today and can't wait for AF to arrive.
I feel frustrated after 2 losses and infertility.Why do I need to have both?I don't know if it will ever happen....I do not know if I am ever going to be a momma.I just can't control my emotions.I am fed up of seein pregnant ladies around.I am not sure if hubbies morphology is the culprit or my PCOS.I have seen plenty of PCOS ladies getting pregnant on medication.Is there any problem with my eggs..either I do not get pregnant or I miscarry :( 
Sorry for the selfish post and the vent.I am feeling better now.Thanks for reading it.


----------



## MandaC

ttcmoon said:


> I got BFN today.its 16DPIUI after my B2B IUI this month.I was pretty hopeful this time.I had 3 follicles and 1cm think linin, hubbies count was 145 mil pre wash and 65 mil post wash!!but seems like luck his not with me.I will discuss on this with my doc on our next plans.We are planning to have 2 more IUI cycles before we move to IVF.IVF is really something to hope for, a blessing for women like us, but again its costly!So we are still considering our option.We are spending huge on this home, so left with very little.Let's see what is there in my fate!I cried full time in the morning, hubby has been pretty understanding and was all time beside me.I am blessed to have him with me . Hoping for the best for the next cycle.Stopped progesterone today and can't wait for AF to arrive.
> I feel frustrated after 2 losses and infertility.Why do I need to have both?I don't know if it will ever happen....I do not know if I am ever going to be a momma.I just can't control my emotions.I am fed up of seein pregnant ladies around.I am not sure if hubbies morphology is the culprit or my PCOS.I have seen plenty of PCOS ladies getting pregnant on medication.Is there any problem with my eggs..either I do not get pregnant or I miscarry :(
> Sorry for the selfish post and the vent.I am feeling better now.Thanks for reading it.

I am really really sorry to hear about your bfn:(


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> I had quite the night last night. Remember how I said I had a headache- that never went away- whether it was from the lack of coffee or the change in weather I started to feel even worse around 10pm. Ended up getting sick at 11pm and fell asleep around midnight. Woke up this morning at 930 and noticed my boobs were sore. They were tender before but that kind of went away- I figured it was just the progesterone. Maybe the boobs were sore today from getting sick- who knows. I woke up and felt like a champ this morning- didn't feel nauseous or anything. Just had a tinge of a headache left so I decided to have just 1 cup of coffee today. Only made it through 1/3 of it though then I didn't want to drink anymore of it. Felt turned off of it.
> If I'm not pregnant my body is playing very cruel tricks on me!!!

Iam so excited for u!! Your might and morning sounds like u could have a bean or two in there!! I dunno how ur not poas right now!!

AFM: iam 8dpo and 10dp trigger. I still have a super faint line. I am tired today but could be from my late night last night. I also just noticed iam getting these sharp pains under my ribs that go into the sides of my boobs sometimes. Iam laying now and feel dull cramps too lower down. My back is achey too. 
Last night I was out at a Halloween party and felt off all night. I went to take a sip of my drink and my stomach turned just didn't "feel like it" lol I still drank it but didn't enjoy it. :)

Can't wait for u to poas.


----------



## Ingodshand

Ttc- I am so sorry this month did not work out for you. We all know how you feel and I hated seeing pregnant people and congratulating all the people in my life who got pregnant so easily. 

I can tell you that I have low amh and my dh has very low morphology at less than 2% normal. Have you tried injectables? I can tell you that I think stress really plays at lot into TTC. The month I got my sticky bfp I had literally given the rest of the world the finger and just focused on being happy! I know this will happen for you when it is your time bit the waiting really sucks!!!


----------



## MandaC

I just tried to gut a pumpkin with the kids and I couldn't do it. The smell was to much....eeeeek!! ;)


----------



## Allika

I am so sorry, TTC! I have PCOS myself and in all our cycles that were medicated always had a good amount of follicles and still nothing. When we did IVF, they got 21 eggs, 20 fertilized but only 50% made it to day 5! I think that might have been our issue in the medicated cycles that while there were eggs and they fertilized they just never made it past the stage where they can implant. This could be due to poor egg quality from the PCOS. There are women that only get a lower amount of eggs in IVF but all of them make it to day 5! In PCOS, we tend to have more eggs but a lot more of them are poor in quality and never make it far!


----------



## hockeypucks

Ttc- I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn. I hope the next cycle is your cycle. I hate how money gets in the way of fertility treatments for those of us that just want nothing more than to have a baby.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

TTC I am so sorry about your BFN. It's so hard because it can get so expensive, plus we live and breath ttc every single day. Our whole lifestyle changes when we are ttcing and it can become so overwhelming when we don't get a bfp. Once AF shows up, you will have another fresh start for a wonderful month!


----------



## ttcmoon

Ingodshand said:


> Ttc- I am so sorry this month did not work out for you. We all know how you feel and I hated seeing pregnant people and congratulating all the people in my life who got pregnant so easily.
> 
> I can tell you that I have low amh and my dh has very low morphology at less than 2% normal. Have you tried injectables? I can tell you that I think stress really plays at lot into TTC. The month I got my sticky bfp I had literally given the rest of the world the finger and just focused on being happy! I know this will happen for you when it is your time bit the waiting really sucks!!!

THanks dear for the support.I have been on injectibles for long time now.I do get multiple good follicles and good linin each time but somehow that does not convert into pregnancy.
My DH is pretty stressed with his work.So we really lack in BD dept and that is the most important part of TTC.My Doctor is supporting too.She called me to find out whether I have tested yet.We were pretty happy in this month as festive season (durga Puja - Hindu Goddess worship) was going on.We offerred prayers to the Goddess, so I was hopeful.
I will discuss and start a new cycle this time and will do lots of BD :) and probably IUI.Thanks to all of you for the encouragement.


----------



## ttcmoon

lifeisbeauty said:


> TTC I am so sorry about your BFN. It's so hard because it can get so expensive, plus we live and breath ttc every single day. Our whole lifestyle changes when we are ttcing and it can become so overwhelming when we don't get a bfp. Once AF shows up, you will have another fresh start for a wonderful month!

This is so kind of you.How are you doing now?After spending this much money,numerous rounds to doctors chamber...its really frustrating.It chaged my life style totally, I avoid pregnant ladies now.I do not get into crowd.I shout if anyone asks about my family planning and say "it's personal!".Moreover we are not getting any younger and after 2 losses and LTTC#1 I have become a totally different woman.I feel uneasy when women in office talk about their children,sleepless nights.I just wonder when am I going to get that?Will I ever?
Yes but new cycle definitely gives new hope.But having tried so many medicad cycles (10 at least), I am worried about my health now.I read in several websites that prolonged use may cause cancer and other problems.My doctor is aggressive in her treatment procedure.


----------



## ttcmoon

Allika said:


> I am so sorry, TTC! I have PCOS myself and in all our cycles that were medicated always had a good amount of follicles and still nothing. When we did IVF, they got 21 eggs, 20 fertilized but only 50% made it to day 5! I think that might have been our issue in the medicated cycles that while there were eggs and they fertilized they just never made it past the stage where they can implant. This could be due to poor egg quality from the PCOS. There are women that only get a lower amount of eggs in IVF but all of them make it to day 5! In PCOS, we tend to have more eggs but a lot more of them are poor in quality and never make it far!

Thanks Allika for your input.May be IVF is the answer for our journey.PCOS really sucks.Along with it I have hypothyroid (under control) and elevated homocystiene levels.
Hubby is having good count and motility but morphology is low.In a nutshell so many issues.
Thanks again for being so kind when I needed most :)


----------



## ttcmoon

hockeypucks said:


> Ttc- I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn. I hope the next cycle is your cycle. I hate how money gets in the way of fertility treatments for those of us that just want nothing more than to have a baby.

I really hope this is your cycle and you get a IVF rainbow.How are you doing?


----------



## ajd36

TTC: my thoughts go out to you so much right now. It truly takes a strong woman to face the battle of TTC. May this happen for you when "your" timing is right for you....which doesn't mean the perfectly laid out cycle but when your meant to be baby finds it way into this world. I'm so sorry you are struggling so hard with everything right now. Your baby is coming one day :hugs:

Hockey: your signs sound very promising!!! Keeping FX this is your month!! Just a few more days until testing :)

Manda: sounds like you have a lot going on too! Let's hope it continues as the week progresses...its still very early :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning ladies!!! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.

*River* Getting there! You're halway through the TWW right?! :dance:

*Manda* Those sound like good symptoms! Did your trigger ever test out? Was just wondering if that's still what you're seeing on your really faint positives.

*faithful* I would def get some tests that aren't expired! I'm not sure if it makes a huge difference or not. Wow from Australia to Texas, I bet that's a HUGE change for you!

*luna* Love the birth story :) :hugs: saw that you got to go home! Woot woot!

*ttc* I am so very sorry for your bfn :hugs: this process is so draining. Don't be sorry for being OVER IT. We have all been there. Your time will come, I just know it! :flower:

Grateful asked Jenna what Draven was going to be for Halloween, so it got me thinking - those of use with little ones, or even those of us who are dressing up ourselves, what costumes are going on in your family!?

DS is dressing up as the Grim Reaper - spooky!


----------



## ajd36

Hockey: just had a dream that you got your BFP today!!!! The last two times this happened it was true!!! Did you test this morning?? Can't make us wait until Nov 2nd :test:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

^^^ that just gave me chills!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

me too!!!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Me 5! Hhahaha. I haven't tested today. I was going to wait to poas tomorrow. Should I test tonight though based on that?!?!?!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Me 5! Hhahaha. I haven't tested today. I was going to wait to poas tomorrow. Should I test tonight though based on that?!?!?!

@Hockey...TEST NOW!!!!!!! lol

@ Hopin....I tested today at 9dpo and 11 dptrigger and it was bfn so yes it was forsure still my trigger. But I got up at 6am and went to the bathroom and did not test. I tested at 730am only 1.5hrs later so that may have something to do with not seeing a line. I am hoping my trigger is gone tho cuase I am ready for the real BFP!!!

@Adj...it is still very early, I do have a problem with symptom spotting...lol my DH did say last night that my boobs did feel a little harder and he brought it up I didn't say anything. :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Hockey - I too had a dream of BFP with my 2nd pregnancy.

Manda - BFP is on the way :)


----------



## Ingodshand

OMG- I just know we have a BFP around the corner!!!

I also had a dream I was preggers a few weeks before my sticky BFP- :happydance: for all our testers!

My DS, Alyssa, is going as Sleeping Beauty! I think she just liked the pink dress since it is the only Disney movie she has not seen.. haha!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

I will test today at some point- can't do FMU anymore. It is better to test my next pee or later tonight???


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Since i'm totally impatient I'm going to go ahead and say next pee :) :haha:


----------



## River54

oooohhh can't wait for all of us to get our BFPs!
hockey - FX - soo sounds promising with the predictions :)
ttcmoon - :hugs: ttc is a hard journey, and I wish sometimes it wasn't such a struggle for some of us!
Manda - hope tomorrow's test now shows a line!

Hopin - yes, I am now in the middle of the tww...I did try one of the new tests I got, and it showed bfn already - I still would've expected to see the trigger line. These ones aren't as sensitive, but they were cheaper. Hopefully they'll still work when the time comes!

DD is 17, and is having her annual halloween party at home this Friday, so it doesn't screw up with school nights...The friends all like it saying - yay - 2 day Halloween! I believe she is going to wear a yukata. Either that or her giant egg costume (she is allergic to eggs, which makes it funny for her and those she knows)


----------



## luna_19

I'm considering putting Devyn in Drago's caterpillar costume...we weren't expecting him to be here by Halloween!


----------



## hockeypucks

I think it's still early as I shouldn't be due for AF until the 2nd or 3rd. Not sure anything would register yet???


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hockey, do what you are comfortable with! :hugs: If you don't test until the end of the week we will still all be here cheering you on this week :)

luna, I think that's fantastic! :rofl: do you have pics of Drago in it?!

River I like the giant egg idea :haha:


----------



## hockeypucks

I did a frer. After the 3 minutes I couldn't see anything. Waited ten minutes and took it out of the casing and saw the faintest and I mean the faintest 3/4 of a line. So faint I can't seem to get a picture of it. So who knows if it's anything. It was probably my 4th pee since 2 am and after half a coffee. I will wait until tomorrow morning and try another one. You would think with my symptoms I feel I'm experiencing it would show a definite positive. But again it may be the progesterone. Gahhhhhh I hate this waiting and not knowing and don't want to be disappointed again.


----------



## Grateful365

Hoping its the start of a darker line Hockey!! :happydance: The days go by VERY slowly as you near the end of the 2WW.....we ALL know how that goes. Here's to hoping your line gets darker in the next few days. :hugs:


----------



## hockeypucks

Okay here is the best picture I could get. Think it matters that it was ten minutes later and out of the casing?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## hockeypucks

Thinking it's an evap line.


----------



## Grateful365

If it is below the red line, then I see it. I know its hard waiting, but that's why I always hated testing early...I wanted a DARK line or nothing....I hate guessing and wondering! Errrr! Excited to see your tests in the next few days Hockey!!


----------



## hockeypucks

It uploaded sideways. But yes it's below. And it's faint. It was really hard to get a decent picture. Will either test tomorrow or Wednesday with fmu.


----------



## Grateful365

FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ajd36

I can see that line and it's Pink!!!!! How many days past trigger shot are you?

FX it just gets darker tomorrow!!!!

So exciting


----------



## hockeypucks

I've already tested the trigger out. I'm 15 days past trigger.


----------



## ajd36

on that note.... that looks like a wonderful start to a BFP my dear. FX it gets darker tomorrow. It's looking good for 13dpo(???, I'm guessing)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I see the line! Now let's just wait and watch it get darker!


----------



## Ingodshand

I don't think FRER gives evap lines! I think it is the start of your BFP!!! Use FMU tomorrow and I hope it gets darker!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Ingodshand said:


> I don't think FRER gives evap lines! I think it is the start of your BFP!!! Use FMU tomorrow and I hope it gets darker!!!!

If they do have evap lines aren't they kinda white lines. I think that is the start of of your bfp. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Did you test today Manda?


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Did you test today Manda?

Yes. 9dpo not with gnu and only 1.5hr hold. My trigger is gone tho I think. Lol


----------



## River54

oohh hockey - it looks the the start of a line - I can see the line and it is pink! evaps usually don't have colour to them - can't wait for tomorrow and see it get darker :)

Manda - FX!


----------



## hockeypucks

So there was still a line manda or no?


----------



## smileydoc

After bad news last week on my blocked right tube, we got good news on DH! Semen analysis was normal! He was very relieved. Now waiting for day 3 of next cycle for blood work! I feel like this is never ending, as I'm sure most of you do!!!! :hugs: to all going through rough times, I feel your pain!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> So there was still a line manda or no?

No line no. I have no more tests left so I may buy one for Thursday or fri. 

Iam hoping that my trigger is actually gone tho because the last 3 days the line has been so faint u can barley see it with fmu. So this morning I took the test with second mornings urine and after 1.5 hold. Iam hoping it was true and not to diluted that it did pick the last bit of the trigger up.
Oh and I just started getting very nauseous and I have a back ache that is causing a sore stomac if u know what I mean. I also got some major sweats. Lol

I dunno. 

Yours looks great tho!!


----------



## mwb2040

I'm with Grateful, I don't like testing early and trying to guess if there's a line or not... You ladies are strong POAS'ing all the time!! It's a personal thing I guess. During the 2ww of our IVF cycle, I knew that was the closest I had ever been to being pregnant and I was so scared to get disappointed!!

Fingers crossed for you hockey!!! It sure looks like there's something there!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hockey did you test this AM?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika when is your next appt?


----------



## Allika

Thursday! This will be the last one with the specialist! Hooray


----------



## MandaC

Hockey....get testing!!!!


----------



## CiderDonut

Hi all,

I realize that the month is almost over, but I've been reading your posts, and I'm hoping I can jump in at some point.

I'm 28, TTC #1 since February, diagnosed with lean PCOS after not having a period for three months. I'm starting with Clomid this month. I've taken 100 mg on days 3-7, and am now waiting to trigger. I'm currently CD13. Yesterday had an u/s, lots of follicles, but too small right now. Going back tomorrow!

It's been great reading your guys' experience, and I hope everyone (including myself) gets good news soon!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Had a dud this morning. Have to wait for tomorrow morning. Today I'm not feeling as positive. Ughhhhhhh what a roller coaster.


----------



## River54

Hi CiderDonut! - hope you get good news tomorrow :)

Hockey - FX for you tomorrow!
Manda - when are you going to test?

afm - I tested the past 2 days, and I nothing with these new less sensitive tests, so I guess the trigger is gone. Here's to hoping FX!


----------



## Grateful365

Cider- Welcome! Exciting this is your first month of Clomid! It works well for many ladies, so FX'd for you!

Hockey - Hang in there girl and just KNOW that when your bean is meant to be, it will!!! He or She is coming! FX'd its sooner than later, and its still early this cycle to give up :hugs: Thinking of you!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hockey- So sorry for the blank test. I hope you get a better result tomorrow. When is your official beta?

River- I hope your line starts showing soon.

Cider- Welcome!! Good luck this month


----------



## hockeypucks

Thanks so much everyone. It means a lot. My beta is Saturday. Nov 2. I bought 2 clearblue digital hpt so will do those probably Thursday Friday.


----------



## MandaC

Hi Ladies:)

Hockey....that really sucks you should just test again anyways after holding it for a few hours. lol

River....I am not sure if I am going to test again or just wait for my Beta on Saturday. I am nervous about seeing a + again and it ending up to be a chemical like last month. 

CiderDonut...Welcome and good luck tomorrow:)

AFM: last night after I had a bout of nausea and sweating I took it easy and noticed that I had cramps really low low down. Then I started thinking about everything and remembered my guns have been puffy the last 2 mornings and didn't think anything of it until I read something and remembered duh that's hormones so I got all excited. I also woke up with tuns....sorry tmi of watery/white cm. It didn't look like it does when its the progesterone pills. Soooo I am feeling really anxious to test but don't want to be let down. 

Does anyone know if Clomid causes really back back pain as a side affect?? My gf is having extreme hotflashes which is a side affect and really back back pain.


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome cider... good luck.. I was on clomid for 2 months and got my bfp :)

I didn't have bad back pain but im sure it can be a side effect.. I had bad mood swings... :/

How is everyone.. :)


----------



## hockeypucks

Anyone know what would cause only 2 eggs out of 6 follicles? Just curious as I know I had 6 really good looking and sized follicles going into my retrieval but only 2 were retrieved.


----------



## MandaC

Maybe u ovulated sine before they could retrieve them. Or could they have died before anything could be done to them? 
Iam not really sure sorry.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hey hockey- I am not sure why but I can tell you during our cycle I was so excited bc I had over ten follicles but they only got 8 eggs and only 4 were mature. 2 made it to transfer day and we ended in a chemical. We were devastated but all you can really do is think positive thoughts. So sorry you are going through this and there is still hope!!


----------



## MandaC

So I ran out of pregnancy tests so I took an O test cause I heard they sometimes they pick up hcg. Any one think think this test looks a little to dark for someone not surging??

I had to pee on something. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hockeypucks

I think you're preggo Manda!!!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Welcome Cider!

Hockey: I'm cheering for you!!!!! I hope this is your month!

Manda: Those symptoms sound great!

As for me, I am doing well. It probably sounds crazy, but I feel like I have been having some of the same symptoms as I was when I was pregnant. I peed 7 (yes, 7) times while at work today and I have started to have vivid dreams again. It seems pretty impossible to me, beings I just quit bleeding a little over a week ago on Sunday/Monday (from my m/c) and the first day we BD was on Tuesday. Man, I think I could be going crazy. My mind has got to be playing games on me (and my bladder!)


----------



## Ingodshand

Hey hockey- I am not sure why but I can tell you during our cycle I was so excited bc I had over ten follicles but they only got 8 eggs and only 4 were mature. 2 made it to transfer day and we ended in a chemical. We were devastated but all you can really do is think positive thoughts. So sorry you are going through this and there is still hope!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Oh I forgot to welcome cider!!! Hope this is your cycle and you get a sticky bean!!! :)


----------



## Ingodshand

MandaC said:


> So I ran out of pregnancy tests so I took an O test cause I heard they sometimes they pick up hcg. Any one think think this test looks a little to dark for someone not surging??
> 
> I had to pee on something. Lol


Omg, omg, omg- go get a frer!!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> I think you're preggo Manda!!!

Lol thanks hockey.....but before I really do get my hopes up have u heard of ppl taking O tests and being positive? I mean does it actually look darker then it's supposed to being that iam CD 24?


----------



## MandaC

Ingodshand said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> So I ran out of pregnancy tests so I took an O test cause I heard they sometimes they pick up hcg. Any one think think this test looks a little to dark for someone not surging??
> 
> I had to pee on something. Lol
> 
> 
> Omg, omg, omg- go get a frer!!Click to expand...

I am scared too. Lol is it darker then it should be tho?


----------



## StillWaiting6

Ok - so I have been trying for about 4 years and nothing has happened - very irregular cycles - I have taken my first round of Clomid 50mg this month CD5-9 - started OPK on CD11 - had positive on CD19 (also had u/s that day that showed 3 follicles on R. Side measuring 2.7, and the other 2 were 2.9 & lining was 7mm) I had PG checked on CD 21 (yes I know it should be 7 dpo but I just couldn't wait and was going to risk having it drawn twice - however it was 15.50) today I am CD27 & 8dpo - I took another look with u/s today - showed quite a bit of free fluid in the cul-de-sac (Im assuming from the ruptured follicles) and my lining is 14mm. UPT today (and the last 6 days) was BFN - does anyone have any input - This is very stressful ;o( I am a nurse at an OBGYN office and normally deal with people after the make it past this point 

(sorry such a long post)


----------



## River54

Still waiting - FX for you! With 3 follies - the chances are good :)
I am also 8dpo, and it is hard to wait!


Manda & hockey - test!


----------



## ajd36

Still Waiting, welcome to the group and best of luck!! You have some great sized follies there and hope this is it :)

Hockey: bummer on the dud!! That would have drove me crazy!!! Best of luck tomorrow

Manda: everyone always some level of baseline LH in their system....it changes throughout the cycle and is different for everyone. I wouldn't really read to much into the test..... but I did the same thing once just to cure the itch I had to POAS :haha:

River: keeping Fx for you girl!! Few more days and you can start testing

How is everyone else doing?

AFM: ready for my follow-up appt tomorrow. Either will get to see or hear (maybe both!!!!) my baby tomorrow. Will post after my visit.


----------



## Kins

Still waiting gl to you and welcome 

Aj-can't wait for tomorrow!

Manda-I know nothing about those sticks I had never used them. Sorry

Igodshands- happy 18 weeks!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks kins! Happy 16 to you!! I feel like time is flying by. Do you have your gender scan set yet??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Cider, welcome! :flower: Let us know how your follie scan goes today!

Hockey, did you test this AM?

River, great that your trigger is gone! Are you going to continue testing each day with cheapies?

Manda :haha: I know how that POAS urge goes!! Have you gotten any more hpts?

StillWaiting - Welcome! :flower: Hang in there, 8DPO is still pretty early to be testing. Lots of times you don't even get a faint bfp until 11DPO! Keep us posted.

IGH, Happy 18 weeks!!!

Kins, Happy 16 weeks!!!

Lune, how are you feeling?! You've been so quiet!

ajd, SO excited for your appointment today!!! :dance:

Allika, Lune, Rojo, mwb - You ALL have appointments tomorrow! Woot woot that's exciting. A little hallowen treat to see your babies maybe?!

Jenna - How's Draven?

Lei - Did you get all moved?

Grateful - Is Jimmy sleeping in his crib still?

Luna - How's baby Devyn!?

I think I covered all of my bases!!!? If I forgot you please give us an update :)


----------



## Grateful365

Manda - Go get a hpt already!! lol 

Hockey - test this morning yet?

Stillwaiting - Welcome! I agree with Hopin that 8 dpo is pretty early for testing. So hang in there! Also, I know Clomid and Femara has worked very well for many ladies on here. I know my DH and I tried on and off for over 4 years before I finally got my first ever BFP on my 2nd month of Femara. So I am really excited for you!

Hopin - Yes, Jimmy is still sleeping in his crib 9-11 hour a night! I'm feeling like a lucky momma for sure. Thx for asking!

Lots of pregnant ladies around here! Very exciting and lots of lucky :dust: to spread around. I just know a few BFPs are coming soon!


----------



## MandaC

Haha I just got one tho morning. I got a cheapie walmart brand and it was bfn. Iam 11dpo today. I still feel nauseous today. See now Iam bummed out:(


----------



## hockeypucks

Did a clear blue digital test. Big fat not pregnant staring at me.


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Did a clear blue digital test. Big fat not pregnant staring at me.

Aww sorry. Me too. 

I took mine with 2mu and I had drank half an ice tea and apple juice. So maybe it was to diluted.


----------



## Grateful365

Hockey and Manda - Boooooooooo :growlmad: Sorry you had to see the BFN's. They are so frustrating I know - we all hate them. Keep the faith ladies. Sometimes it just takes a while, and sometimes a long while. But hang in there, it will all be worth it, your time is coming! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda, Hockey - sorry for the bfns :( It's not over til the :witch: shows though!! You both have betas Saturday right?

If you don't get your bfp's this cycle, are you considering temping?


----------



## MandaC

I do have my beta on sat.
Iam only 11dpo today so there is still hope I guess. 

I don't really understand temping. Lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yes Manda, that's what I'm saying, you aren't out yet!!! Still plenty of time to get that bfp!! :dust: to you!


----------



## ttcmoon

StillWaiting6 - Welcome to the group!If you have seen free fluid then it is considered as ovulation.Please be hopeful.8DPO is very early.Test again after 3/4 days.FX'd.

River54 - Tested yet?FX'd crossed for you.What all you do in Hallowen?I have seen pics on FB,people in scary outfits.What is the significance of it?I love to know about different cultures :) 

Manda - Sorry for the BFN.11DPO could be still early.Test again day after tomorrow.The hcg should double by then!

Hopin4ABump - :) How are you doing?

hockey - I am sorry for the BFN dear. :hugs: Which DPO it is? FX'd.

Ingodshand - How are you doing?Happy 18 weeks.Time flies!

ajd - Please keep us updated about the scan.Please convey our love to the little one through scan machine :) 

kins - Happy 16 weeks!When is your next scan scheduled?

lifeisbeauty - Sounds good life :) Did you get your AF back yet?

cider - Welcome Cider.In PCOS the follies take more time to grow but you get good number.So FX'd for you!

lilrojo - How is your pregnancy going on?Wish you all the best.

smileydoc - I am sorry for the bad news smiley.But your DH's semen analysis gives some hope. :hugs:

Allika,mwb,luna_19- How you girls are doing?When is your next appointment/scan?

AFM - AF got me today.I have appointment with doctor tomorrow.Let's see what see says.Probably another IUI this month.I am excited!


----------



## hockeypucks

I'm 12 days past 3 day transfer. Beta is on Saturday as well. I don't think I would be as crushed if we were able to freeze some eggs. Just knowing that we will have to come up with another 7 grand and get pumped full of injections all over again is crushing for me.


----------



## Grateful365

hockeypucks said:


> I'm 12 days past 3 day transfer. Beta is on Saturday as well. I don't think I would be as crushed if we were able to freeze some eggs. Just knowing that we will have to come up with another 7 grand and get pumped full of injections all over again is crushing for me.

Praying for you Hockey :hugs:


----------



## Kins

HUGS for you Hockey.



AFM i have an anatomy scan on Dec 2nd ill be 20w5d at that time. I'm remaining team YELLOW


----------



## hockeypucks

Found this interesting article:

https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...overjoyed-to-be-expecting-twins-29706974.html

Also- debating starting a journal- I think it can only help me at this point.


----------



## Grateful365

hockeypucks said:


> Found this interesting article:
> 
> https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...overjoyed-to-be-expecting-twins-29706974.html
> 
> Also- debating starting a journal- I think it can only help me at this point.

Ohhhh! Yes I vote for a journal Hockey! :flower: It will be fun to go back and read someday anyways when your holding your sweet baby! :winkwink:


----------



## hockeypucks

Okay I tried to get as much out as I could and hopefully I added the link properly to my signature.


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies,

I am silently stalking!! So happy to see the continued BFPs and how amazing everyone's pregnancy is going so far!!! 

To all those. With BFNs this month....keep your head up and tread on to next month!!! It can be frustrating I know! But you are always one cycle closer!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... OMG am I next to have a baby!!! ahh

Hope all are well.. Tomorrow looks to be exciting day full of apts.. :)


----------



## ajd36

Running late as I left my phone at home and had to run back for it...

But I got to see the baby and heart fluttering... and then he turned on the sound and I heard my baby for the first time!' It was truly amazing and put me to tears :)

HB was around 140bpm and measures a day ahead at 10w6d


----------



## Grateful365

Lilrojo - Yes I think so!!!! Soooo exciting! Do you have your bags packed yet? Any special birth plan?

Ajd - Sounds PERFECT.:hugs: Best sound ever, hu? I think I cried every time I went in for an ultrasound lol, its just too amazing.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Rojo yay!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: So exciting!!! 

ajd, that's amazing :cloud9: I bet you were over the moon!!


----------



## mwb2040

hockeypucks said:


> Found this interesting article:
> 
> https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...overjoyed-to-be-expecting-twins-29706974.html
> 
> Also- debating starting a journal- I think it can only help me at this point.

I love reading about all the progress they're making with fertility treatments. It's such a major blessings for us ladies who are having trouble conceiving on our own. Very, very thankful for all this research and improvement!


----------



## mwb2040

Hockey & Manda - You're not out yet! FX'd for you. Some people get their BFP later than others. Hoping for good news for you!!

Ajd - So happy for you. That must have been amazing hearing your baby's heartbeat!! Even seeing it feels like an absolute miracle, I can't imagine hearing it. 

I have my first OB's appointment tomorrow at 11am and I'm so excited. It really feels like the next step. Hubby is coming with me. I have only been with this OB since the beginning of this year (when my prior doctor left the office). But we found out recently that he's the same doctor who delivered my husband 27 years ago. How crazy is that? Hubby weighed 1 lb and 12 oz, so he was a miracle baby himself too. I also decided to take tomorrow and Friday off from work! These babies are wearing me out!! 

I love coming to this site and reading this thread. It's amazing how supportive all you ladies are and it's comforting to be in a place where people understand how you're feeling. Sometimes I feel bad posting about my appointments or ultrasounds, because I know there are ladies waiting for their BFP's and it's just SO hard. But maybe that's the best part about this thread too... the fact that it's women from all stages (pre and post BFP) sharing their experiences. 

Ok, done rambling. I'm gonna try to find something to cook that won't make my stomach completely turn!


----------



## mwb2040

Would love to add to the gender guesses:

Lilrojo - Your due date is 4 days before my birthday! Girl!
Ingodshands - Boy!
Kins - Girl!
Hopin - Girl!
lune - Boy!
ajd - Boy!
Allika - Girl!

I hope I didn't miss anyone. For myself I'm going with boy/girl!


----------



## lune_miel

I'm excited for my scan tomorrow! More excited than nervous so I am turning a corner. It will also be my former due date, I am so blessed to be seeing my rainbow doing well on the same day.

Good luck to all the testers! We got one bfp in so far this month!


----------



## MandaC

I have developed a stuffy nose out of no where today. Is this a good thing?


----------



## lifeisbeauty

TTC: AF has now shown up yet. I have been feeling some of the same symptoms as when I was pregnant, but it seems impossible to be true :) Its probably just my mind playing games on me. I am not quite sure when to expect AF again. I stopped bleeding from my m/c about a week and a half ago.

Manda and Hockey: I am so sorry. It's still early! Keep testing!

AJD: That's so amazing! I teared up just reading that! I am so happy for you! What a journey you have had and it is turning our truly amazing!


----------



## hockeypucks

Manda I truly hope you have a BFP!!!


----------



## MandaC

Thank you hockey. 
Me too but Iam feeling pretty down after my bfn this morning.


----------



## StillWaiting6

Thanks for the insight everyone! Good luck to you all too - I have 2 friends that have been trying too - one actually has the same LMP as me & SHE GOT A BFP yesterday (however she did ovulate 5 days before I did)! AAHH so stressful, I just have to keep telling myself that all things happen for a reason and I just need to TRY to quit being so impatient - part of me wishes I would have tried Clomid a while ago so that I wouldn't be so far into this just now seeing results. Hope some of y'all get your BFP tomorrow ;o)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good morning Ladies!! - 

*H**A**P**P**Y* *H**A**L**L**O**W**E**E**N**!**!**!**!**!**!*​​
mwb - I understand what you mean. It's tough sometimes posting about your pregnancy when you know others are struggling. But we can ALL relate to each other on here. We've all been through our struggles, some of us are still there, but even if we aren't, we all know how each other are feeling and I think that's what is so great about this thread too! This process is certainly a roller coaster, and I'm so grateful to have you ladies with me for it!!! :hugs: Let us know how your appointment goes today! Will we get to see pics of your LO's?!

Manda - I had cold symptoms with this bfp! GL to you. Are you testing this AM?

Lifeis - You should start temping hun! It's very helpful with figuring out when/if AF is coming. Somthing to consider anyway! Hope you are feeling ok. :flower:

StillWaiting- Keeping my FX'd for you!!

Lune - That is so great to hear that you're more excited than nervous!! What a HUGE relief it is to feel that way! :hugs: Hoping you get pictures to share with us.

Allika same goes for you, hope you can share more pics with us :) We've been spoiled by all of your u/s!

Rojo - You're getting sooooo close!! Let us know how that appointment goes today.

What's everyone got planned for this spooky day?!


----------



## Kins

So I had a dream last night right before I woke up that I went to the OB for the monthly HR check... Well it wasnt my normal doctor and it was more that I just walked into this random store front and they used the doppler.

Anyway they had such a hard time finding the heartbeat and the lady gave me this sad look and I was so scared but then then I felt this kick (so weird) and she said she found the heartbeat and it was thumping out of my belly. BUT what is weird is I told her thats not possible baby is too small and you shouldnt feel anything you just hear something and shes like well its the heartbeat.

Anyway I woke up from the dream spooked because It made me nervous something is wrong in real life.

Although (real life) before bed last night we used the doppler and although it took a long time to find I did find the heartbeat so maybe the dream was related to that somehow.

ITs just scarey because before the morning I found out I miscarried I had a dream there was a drop of blood on my toilet paper and then I went in to the OB and there was no heart beat

AND.... Like a week before I found out I had this BFP I had a dream where a famous singer was in a cab with me and looked at me and said you have a BFP. IT was soooo weird.

Anyway Im kinda superstitious and I was told if you tell your dream it wont come true so I wanted to tell this dream. This way everything can be okay with baby.


Okay yes Im crazy.

Hope you all have a good holiday.


----------



## Grateful365

Lune - I'm so excited to hear all about your scan! SO special that it falls on your previous due date. That was definitely meant to be!

Mwb - I agree that it sometimes feels hard to post about pregnancy, however, that is also why I love this thread and you ladies so much. No matter what stage we are all at, we are all there for each other. We all understand each other and are there for good times and bad as well. 

Manda - I too had a stuffy nose I think...check out the first page of my journal! I remember thinking....this is WEIRD...I never get a stuffy nose for no reason! :happydance: FX'd tightly for you

Lifeis - Thinking of you!! :hugs:

Jenna - What day did you say you are moving into your new house? Did everything go through ok?

Hopin - What is DS dressing up as for Halloween?


----------



## Grateful365

Oh Kins!!! You poor thing. :hugs: I totally understand the superstitious thing. I try not to be, but it can be hard when things like that happen! When I was pregnant I had a couple bad dreams...in one the baby came out all the sudden and was only like 3 inches long but still alive and I was terrified. Really scary stuff! 

I think it is normal to have "scary" dreams while pregnant....ESPECIALLY if your already nervous to begin with. 

I'm glad you have the Doppler for reassurance! :hugs: I'm sure baby is doing just great!

I can't remember, will this be your first child?


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins- I hate what our subconcious can do to us. When I was pregnant with my DD I did not see her second arm during my anatomy scan and I had dreams the rest of my pregnancy that she only had one arm. Of course she was born with ten fingers and toes, but I was still scared. 

I know everything is perfect with your LO!!! 

Tell those bad dreams to go away!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

MandaC said:


> Thank you hockey.
> Me too but Iam feeling pretty down after my bfn this morning.

Thinking of you!! Hope the stuffy nose is a good sign!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Manda did you test this morning? I took the morning off. My switch it up and test tonight. 
If I can just echo what's been said- please post everything you are going through even if you are pregnant. I hope to one day get there and will enjoy looking back and compare. Don't feel bad about posting your good news. As much as I may be down (yesterday) I honestly really enjoy reading everyone's progress and seeing their good news. On another note DH was great when he got home and I woke up in a much better mood today and decided not to ruin that by testing this morning. So maybe a bit later or just tomorrow. I'm just hoping I have a super late implanted at this point and it's taking a while for the HCG being produced to show up on hpt yet. 
Happy Halloween my friends!!!


----------



## mwb2040

Agree with the superstitions!! I had leftover meds from IVF and didn't want it to go to waste. One thing of Follistim is about $600... So I decided to give it to the clinic who can give it to other patients. I told the dr. I felt like I was jinxing myself by giving it away, by she said "NO, it's good karma, you're just making room for your babies!" So I've been holding on to that thought! Even when we get that BFP, the emotional roller coaster doesn't stop there!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Everyone....

@Hockey....I did not test this morning I am going to wait until my beta on Sat. That way I will no for sure. 

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone. You guys are all soooo supportive:)

I still have my stuffy nose it just started the night before last. Its nothing crazy but I definitely have a stuffed nose. 

@ Hopin.....I remember when you had cold symptoms and you thought u were out and I said to you..."oh I think you are pregnant" lol what other cold symptoms did you have??


----------



## Allika

Here is baby, measuring 1 day ahead and the finger shows it has attitude!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MandaC

Such a sweet picture Allika!!!


----------



## River54

Great picture Allika!

I just want to say that I like this thread because everyone is supportive, and everyone is at different stages. I like to hear about scans, and the born babies etc. Sometimes, I may be a bit quiet on here, if I am down about my own ttc process, but reading about all you ladies, the stories, the pictures, gives me a sense of hope that one day that'll be me.(Hopefully soon!)

I have been testing everyday with these new ICs and they are not anywhere near as sensitive as the other ones I had. I had an old one leftover and decided to try that one as well as a new one. The old one gave me a +, the new ones don't. - before I get my hopes up too high - the last cycle with the old tests, I was still showing a + with the trigger at 10dpo (which I am at today). It wasn't until 11dpo that it was neg. If I was actually thinking about it, I should've used the old one tomorrow, but, it is done.

First attachment is last cycle and the testing out trigger progression. Next pic is this cycle plus the old IC I had around. Last pic is the old IC next to 10dpo of the last cycle, which to me kinda look the same.
 



Attached Files:







20131031_091827-001.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8









20131031_091907.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9









20131031_091955.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hockeypucks

Alika love the scan pic with attitude!!!


----------



## ajd36

Allika I love your baby pic, such attitude :haha:


----------



## mwb2040

My OB appointment went well, but it was definitely different than the appointments we've had at the fertility clinic! We felt pretty rushed, especially with the questions that we had. They did another ultrasound and everything looked great, but they didn't give us a picture. We're going back in 3 weeks for the NT scan. Any of you ladies can share your experiences?

Maybe we've just been getting spoiled at the fertility clinic where they always had as much time for us as we needed. I felt like today the nurses and doctors were just running around like crazy. It probably didn't help it was close to lunch time either.

Not complaining, but just have to get used to this. The hospital is great and doctor really nice, but I guess I was just hoping for something more personal! The babies are doing great and that's all that matters :thumbup:

Allika - Love the picture!! :cloud9:


----------



## ajd36

MWB: I know how you feel. My OB was sick yesterday and they had me see a new doctor and he was so quick and impersonal. Can't wait to see my regular OB.

I passed my 1-hr glucose test :happydance:


----------



## MandaC

That's good:) You are doing your glucose test already??


----------



## Kins

Thanks ladies. Yup this will be my first baby.

Mwb funny you said that because I still have 15vial of menapor at home which was not covered by insurance. I'm going to give it to my RE just waiting a few months. I too wanted to be sure everything was okay

River how did you add more then one photo at a time?

Aww allika how awesome! Haha giving the middle finger 

Aj-how come you had to do the glucose so early? Are you diabetic?


----------



## ajd36

I don't actual know why... my NP from the REI office ordered it for weeks 10-12 and so I just did it without thinking to ask why


----------



## lune_miel

Screening went great! Measuring a day ahead at 12w4d. Had a very nice and knowledgeable U/S tech. She even told us her nub guess (she has a 94% accuracy rate) :blue:
 



Attached Files:







SOLON_7 - Copy.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Allika

Yay @lune so happy and excited for you!!!


----------



## River54

Kins - When in advanced post , click attach. In that attach dialog/window, you click on a file then click upload, then do the process again, click on a file and click upload etc. Then close the window. There should be multiple attachments. Sort of a weird interface, it only seems like you can do 1 at a time, but you can do multiple, you just have to upload singley


----------



## Kins

River ya I used to do it that way but can't now just figured they changed the system. Owell prob just my phone I'll try on computer
Sometime. Just always on this site on my phone.

Hope everyone is having lots of trick or treaters the weather is nice tonight for it here in PA


----------



## hockeypucks

lune such a great pic!! You must be so exicted!!! 

We haven't had many trick or treaters here. Really windy and pouring rain here. Looks like more chocolate for me pending the results I hear on Saturday lol!


----------



## ajd36

I think its wonderful that everyone is sharing their leftover meds to give others the same chance we have had. I had six vials of Menopur left over that I gave to my RE office too.

So....did we all measure one day ahead this week? That's just too funny :happydance:

Loving all the scan pics this week. Praying for all of our testers right now. Thinking of those deciding which treatment path to take next. 

Taking a moment to remember all of our angels tonight
:angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel: :flow: :angel:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda, I had a stuffy nose, sore throat! I do remember I was asking people how to get my nose to stop being so stuffy and we were talking about how funny it'd be to use one of the booger suckers for babies :haha: best of luck to you Saturday!

Allika, love your pic!!!! :cloud9: Ahhhh so exciting!

mwb - SO glad everything is still picture perfect with your babies!! Ahhh I can't believe you're already 9 weeks! Happy late 9 weeks :) I'm sure an OB is a different experience than a FS but I'm surprised you were so rushed. At my OB I have as much time as i need! They do the exam (either an u/s or just my weight or whatever they are doing) and then we go to my doctor's office for our consult where we discuss anything I feel the need to discuss. I'm sorry you're not getting that :( DEMAND your time!!!!

Lune!! What a fantastic u/s!! I'm so thrilled for you. And YAY didn't you think you were team :blue:? I know it's not certain yet but that's exciting to think about.

Rojo how was your appointment yesterday?

Ok ladies, it's officially November so let's get the BFP's rolling!!!!! Keeping my FX'd for tomorrow betas. Oh and happy Friday :)


----------



## hockeypucks

Hope everyone has a great Friday. I am pumped for Manda tomorrow- hoping she has a BFP! I'm more or less counting myself out but I am looking forward to seeing what RE has to say about why I had such a low number of eggs and what the next course of treatment will be for us. Believe it or not I am looking forward to getting the next cycle going although I imagine he will want us to take a month or so off. I hope it's not too long. 
Anyone else have a low number of eggs during any of their TTC cycles?


----------



## Grateful365

Lune and Allika - LOVE your u/s pics! Babies look fantastic! :hugs:

Manda - FX'd for you

Hockey - I'm glad to hear you are excited for the next cycle - keep looking up! :flower: I'm still not counting you quite out yet for this cycle though!


----------



## anmlz86

Hockey- my first ivf TTC cycle there were a ton of follicles but they got 11 eggs and only 5 were mature enough to do anything to. Only had 1 healthy blast to transfer which I ended in a BFN. TypeA told me my meds should have been adjusted in order to get then late bloomers to catch up. Hope this helps :)

Happy Friday ladies!! So happy to hear all of last months BFPs, love the baby pics!


----------



## Kins

Happy 11weeks Aj.

Hockey each cycle I did my doctors goal was only one or too ripe follicles because we were going to do timed intercourse and iui with it and she and I didn't want too many to fertilize because she would only allow twins because more then that is dangerous for mother/babies and I was not willing to electively abort one.


But with Ivf I would think they would have wanted way more. Maybe your doctor was just rushing and trying to get u your bfp and not allowing time to ripen those follies? Just be firm with them next time. Tell them you aren't ready to retrieve they need more time.

This last timed cycle i had my doctor was trying to get me to do ovidrel and I only had one ripe egg. I made her wait one more night for me and the next morning I have to ripe ones and took the ovidrel.

Unfortunately sometimes with TTC with specialist it's trial and error because our bodies change from day to day


----------



## hockeypucks

Well now I'm 95% sure I'm out. Pretty sure my period is starting.


----------



## Allika

@hockey! I am so sorry! I think they didn't time the ovidrel and your retrieval right. Sound like you starting ovulation before they wanted you to! But that's just a guess! Definitely
something to quiz your doctor on as this should not have happened!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Oh Hockey I am so sorry! I know how heartbreaking it is after everything you go through for IVF.

Have they checked your AMH? This number will tell you how many eggs you have left. Mine is low for my age at a value of 1. With a low AMH, you can get less eggs. I think everyone feels you should get a ton of eggs with IVF, but the real goal is quality eggs. My doctor also told us not to expect to have any embroyos to freeze which we didn't.

I think a long talk with the doctor is in order and love your positive attitude as always!!!


----------



## River54

Hockey - so sorry. This current IUI, the doctor told me flat out during the u/s that I should have had more follies growing with my age and the amount of drugs they gave me. He was displeased with my response (I was a mess the rest of that day). I still had 2 nice ones. I asked my acupuncturist about it, and she said they really need just quality eggs, not numerous, and that some women don't really respond well to the meds like others, and that each cycle is different.
Hopefully you are not out, but if you are, hopefully they'll change your meds around to have a better chance at success :)

I am not feeling great today. Woke up mid night and went to the bathroom, and this morning, just not 100%. Stomach has lots of acid etc. Cheapie less sensitive ICs still put me as bfn. won't know for sure til Monday though.


----------



## CiderDonut

Third monitoring ultrasound this week-- one follicle at 16mm, several at 10mm, and many smaller than that. Estradiol levels on the rise...

Going in for (hopefully) one last u/s tomorrow and will hopefully trigger and move on to the fun part of trying to make a baby this weekend!


----------



## MandaC

Hi all....

@Hockey.....iam so sorry u have to see AF arrive:( u will get you time I promise!!

@Cider.....sounds great. Fingers crossed:)

AFM...I still have a stuffy nose and tired. Not super tired but definitely tired. I woke up with a crazy headache this morning. I haven't tested again cause I don't want to see a bfn. I will just wait for the dr to tell me tmrw. I don't feel too confident tho, I dunno:(


----------



## MandaC

I think I have heartburn....iam pretty nauseous but it feels like it is sitting in my chest. 

WHERE IS EVERYONE???


----------



## hockeypucks

Hey Manda good luck tomorrow!! What time is your test?
I'm curled up in a ball- gosh darn aunt flow cramps. I swear they are worse after IVF!!! She's here with a vengeance!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Oh iam sorry:(

Thank you:) Iam going in around 9. I should get my phone call around 11:30 or 12.


----------



## hockeypucks

I called the clinic today and left a msg asking if I still needed to come in for a beta and they didn't call me back. So I'm wondering if I should even go in or not. What's the point?


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> I called the clinic today and left a msg asking if I still needed to come in for a beta and they didn't call me back. So I'm wondering if I should even go in or not. What's the point?

I would just go maybe. Is your AF here in full force?


----------



## hockeypucks

Oh yeah!! Beyond full force hahaha!


----------



## MandaC

Oh...that sucks! Did it come even tho u were on progesterone?


----------



## hockeypucks

Yeah I've been doing progesterone 3x a day since retrieval. If you can imagine that mess!!!


----------



## MandaC

Yikes!! Iam doing it 2x and it's gross. I can only imagen.


----------



## lune_miel

*Manda *- I'm here stalking waiting for your result!


----------



## MandaC

And now we wait...hope and pray too!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Fingers toes and legs crossed Manda!!! How do you feel today?

I got a call early this morning and was told to come in tomorrow for day 3 bloodwork and they will add a beta to it. I imagine we will still have to take a month off anyways. I forget who asked before about AMH levels. They tested me for that I think before my first iui and everything looked great. Hoping to get some answers tomorrow and figure out what the next protocol will be for us.


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> Fingers toes and legs crossed Manda!!! How do you feel today?
> 
> I got a call early this morning and was told to come in tomorrow for day 3 bloodwork and they will add a beta to it. I imagine we will still have to take a month off anyways. I forget who asked before about AMH levels. They tested me for that I think before my first iui and everything looked great. Hoping to get some answers tomorrow and figure out what the next protocol will be for us.

Thank you. Iam still waiting. I still have a stuffy nose and a few cramps. 

I hope u get some answers tmrw when ur at the doctors:) let me know. I will be back when I get my call. Should be anytime.


----------



## Grateful365

FXd manda.....! 

Hockey- :hugs: to you! Keep looking forward and up! Your time is coming and we will all be here to celebrate!


----------



## MandaC

BFN!!! Iam heart broken :(


----------



## hockeypucks

:hugs: so sorry to hear Manda :hugs:

I know nothing I say will make you feel better right now. Just know that I am thinking about you.


----------



## Grateful365

Noooooooooo :cry: I'm sorry manda I know it is devastating. Many :hugs: to you.


----------



## MandaC

Thank u everyone. Iam probably just going to be pretty quiet the rest of the wknd. I will be back.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Manda. Will be thinking of you today. Take all the time you need.

Hockey- glad your amh is good and hope you get some answers tomorrow!!!

Happy Saturday everyone. Fall is in full bloom here and do pretty!


----------



## Kins

Sorry Manda ,
Hugs to you


----------



## mwb2040

Sorry to hear Manda. Many hugs :hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Has anyone tested negative while being late on their period? (on clomid) though found out to be pregnant?

I tested the other day and got a slight faint positive line, i tested a second time but i tested incorrectly (i must of pee'd on it not enough)

I'm now 16 days late, will be testing in the morning. Your thoughts are appreciated.

Blessings to you all xxx


----------



## River54

So sorry manda :hugs:


----------



## Kins

faithful...I was on injectables and tested at 11dpo and it was neg and then I got my period. I went in for blood on day 14 and was pregnant with a very low level I think like 25 of something. I was able to sustain pregnancy for about 8weeks but then miscarried.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So sorry Manda :flower:


----------



## Allika

So sorry Manda!


----------



## MandaC

Thank you everyone!!

My holiday is coming up on Friday and I have never felt so ready for one. It's going to be a nice break from the real world. My girls and I r going on a cruise to the Bahamas. My DH can't go as he has to work but the rest of my family is going and my mother in law is coming so there is 12 of us. I wish I was expecting going but my time will come:)

How was everyone's wknd?


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Manda: I am so sorry about your BFN. It is so heartbreaking to hear that. One thing I like about fertility treatments are that right after you get the bad news of a BFN, it's time to restart the treatment cycle and you get to start over fresh!

Faithful: My fingers are crossed for you!

Today while I was at work, I was delightfully surprised by AF. This is the first time she has showed since my m/c. I really wasn't sure what type of a timeline to expect, but it has been just a little under 3 weeks. Tomorrow morning I will call my doctor and set up my CD3 u/s and start our first round of Femara since our m/c. I am really excited for another fresh start. We got a BFP on our first round last time, so maybe, just maybe that will happen again. Either way, I know femara works for us and I have faith it will continue to.


----------



## ajd36

Manda: so sorry for your BFN :hugs: 

LifeisB: exciting for you to start a new cycle with such hope!! Hoping this cycle is it for you.

Faithful: have you tested again yet?

River: I think tomorrow is your test day....how are you feeling?

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :)


----------



## Kins

So I thought about this before but completely forgot. My parents have my siblings and I growing up on film. 

All I have is a camera that can due short clips but I don't think you can continue from where you left off.

Does anyone have or plan on getting a video camera? Think I want to get one. It's just crazy how quickly technology keeps updating.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lifeis, that's actually pretty quick for AF to show up after a loss! Very happy for you that you're on to the next cycle. I like the PMA you have too! :flower:

Breaking, I MISS YOU.

Faithful, anything yet?

River, test test!

Manda, that sounds fantastic!! I'm pretty jealous!

Kins, I have a video camera and I use it all the time. I captured SO many moments when DS was little. DH thinks it's kind of silly but I think it's wonderful having those things on film. I know technology changes but my kids will figure out how to convert DVDs if and when it comes to that :)

What else is going on? Not much on the front page ladies! Update me with your appointments/dates!


----------



## hockeypucks

MandaC said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> My holiday is coming up on Friday and I have never felt so ready for one. It's going to be a nice break from the real world. My girls and I r going on a cruise to the Bahamas. My DH can't go as he has to work but the rest of my family is going and my mother in law is coming so there is 12 of us. I wish I was expecting going but my time will come:)
> 
> How was everyone's wknd?

I'm glad you have this trip and it seems like it is well timed too. I know what you mean thinking ahead and hoping to be expecting for certain events. But look at the positive- you can enjoy some more drinks this time (if you drink) and really enjoy yourself without feeling guilty :)


----------



## hockeypucks

Kins good call on the camera- I like that idea of just picking up where you left off on filming and not having to make separate clips. I rely too much on my iphone I think and when my time hopefully comes to get pregnant and have a baby I think I will invest in a camera!


----------



## hockeypucks

My follow up appointment in Nov 18th to go over the last IVF round and discuss what the new treatment plan is. Hopefully after that we will have a little better idea when our next round will be. We were hoping for December but the labs shut down halfway through December and we don't want to chance the timing. Dr did mention doing a longer protocol to get us some more eggs so I am hopeful for that. As long as the quality of them won't be affected! Back to work for me on Thursday. I am looking forward to that! I am not one to just sit around all day of the couch so the last 2 weeks were longer than normal for me. 
Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## lune_miel

*Manda *- I got my BFP the month after I went on vacation. Take the time to enjoy a few :wine: 

I was wondering if the iphone or ipad video would be enough, is a video camera still necessary? You always have your phone on you.

AFM - Today is my milestone day! I have made it to 13 weeks. :cloud9: Next OB visit is this Fri 11/8.


----------



## hockeypucks

Congrats Lune!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congrats lune!!!!! :dance:


----------



## ajd36

Congrats Lune!!


----------



## Allika

Yay lune! Congrats! I had my first reg OBGYN today and it was very quick and simple. 

They looked for heartbeat, found it quickly at 156, said no need for NT scan and all of this if it weren't changing our decision on anything and then scheduled my Gender US for Dec 4th :) that's a long time now for me without an apt as I have been going weekly to the specialist!


----------



## Grateful365

Manda - Enjoy yourself on your vacation! Start fresh when you return!

Hockey - A BFP for the new year sounds like a good plan and great way to start a new year!

Lune - Wonderful! Congrats on 13 weeks!:hugs:

Allika - Dec 4 isn't TOO far....SOOOOO excited for the gender u/s! I'm just sure its a boy you have there!

Kins - We bought a Sony HD camera and I think it was around $300 or so. To me it was a must have because I am so into videos and photos, as I love to look back and replay them. I also use my iPhone, but the videos use up the memory fast so you have to keep transferring them over to the computer. :flower:

How is everyone else?

AFM - Jimmy is 3 months old today! Time sure flies...he had his first tickle/loud giggle this weekend, which was special - and we caught it on video! :haha:


----------



## River54

Got the bloodwork done, won't know til later today the results. as in 3pm or later pst.
Had some bright red spotting yesterday (maybe 2 drops), then brown last night and a bit brown this morning. My temps are still high though. The cheapie tests I have all say bfn. I don't like these new tests I have anyways...
If it wasn't for the high temps, I'd say I was completely out. Will know for sure later today though.


----------



## CiderDonut

Sorry about your BFN, Manda. I'm glad that the doctor will be trying to figure out ways to optimize your next cycle.

On my end...
Monitoring U/S on Saturday showed one follicle at 18mm, several still around 12, and E2 levels at 466, so the RE had me trigger Sunday night (36 hours after the ultrasound).

Hopefully the one follicle will make a good egg...and the incessant BDing of the last two days will pay off! And the TWW begins...

How long did it take for the trigger to wash out of your systems? I would hate to have false positives...


----------



## lilrojo

Oooo good luck River.. hope you get good news.. 

I have an apt on Friday of this week.. as baby was being a trouble maker and made me have an nst for lack of movements.. was sleepy all through that so now im headed back weekly.. getting things done and ready for baby to arrive.. :)


----------



## River54

ciderdonut - The first cycle I had triggered, it was bfn by 11dpo, on ultra sensitive tests. The current cycle, it was bfn by 8dpo on cheapie tests (no where near as sensitive). Depends on your body and your tests. FX for you!

Lune - congrats on the 13 week milestone! 

Kins - I keep wondering about a video camera as well. I know our camera can take up to 20 min clips, but it does drain the battery alot more, and there have been occasions where I'd like to take longer films. I'd think it would be less bulky than our camera. OH says we'd need a good tripod then...

Manda - that trip sounds like it is just the thing :) Have a great relaxing trip!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Anyone take provera before? Anyone taken it for 5 days before?


----------



## luna_19

Devyn had a follow up appointment with the pediatrician from the hospital and he is over his birth weight! Yay :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

River, keep us posted!

Rojo, you really are in the home stretch!

Grateful - Happy 3 months to Jimmy!!! Awww!!!! Love the belly laughs.

Luna that's awesome, you're doing things right!! No worries.


----------



## Ingodshand

River- Hope you get some great results today!

Lune- Yay for being at birth weight!!

AFM- Having a really tough day....Both Hubby and DD are sick and work is going crazy. At least we have our anatomy scan this Thursday!!! I got it moved up b/c I have all day work meetings next week. We are planning a surprise gender reveal party for Friday night with our families. Hopefully we can get all the planning done in time.

Hopin- Can you update my date on the first page?


----------



## ajd36

Just had the Harmony test drawn!! 

But..... eventhough the test is capable of determining the test my HMO won't do that part because it's not medically necessary. And since it's not a pay for service I couldn't add it myself. Looks like I won't know the sex for another few months :(

Any update River?!?!?


----------



## Ingodshand

That stinks Adj!! I pray all the other tests come back just perfect!


----------



## River54

Nothing yet. At least I can look online at my results as soon as they are posted. Should be a couple more hours. Probably about the same time I want to go watch my dd's game...will post either way.


----------



## LDizzy30

Sorry to all the ladies with the BFN's. They are so frustrating to see. 
Good luck to all the testers coming up! We all have our fingers crossed!
Grateful- time is flying huh!! 
AFM- I will be 30 weeks Wednesday and am now seeing my ob twice a month! I have a 3D ultrasound scheduled on Friday. I'm really excited to see her. My mom, sister and husband will be there to see her too!! (I might even have them double and triple check the gender because surprises are not my thing! Lol.) I will be checking out the women's pavilion tomorrow to preregister for the labor and delivery. I don't remember having to do that before but I'm looking forward to checking everything out. 
Also can't wait to hear gender scans!!


----------



## mwb2040

Lune - Congrats on 13 weeks! These milestones are really a big deal. Every time it's Wednesday, I literally have a smile on my face, because I know it's another week down. I think hitting that 13 week marker is amazing!!

Allika - My OB told me we'd be having the NT scan... As in: it didn't seem like an option. I just feel like there is such a lack of communication. I'm pretty frustrated. 

My OB also called me today to tell me they found a tiny bit of yeast in the cultures they took last week. But not to worry about it. They won't treat it if I'm not having symptoms... So "he just wanted to let me know"... Arghhh, what does that even mean??? Any input??


----------



## River54

Nope, results were 1 UI/L, so, not pregnant :( 
Onto another cycle whenever I actually get AF. At least I know I can enjoy a glass of wine tonight :)

I have no idea why it is soo hard. It has been a couple years now... Hopefully they'll change up the protocol somewhat especially since they didn't like my response this time. Did talk to OH about what if IUI doesn't happen. He seemed up for trying IVF, which I find scary. That will take a toll on our finances...I hope this next cycle just goes smoothly for the last IUI and maybe we'll get a december bfp and not ever have to worry about ivf.


----------



## lune_miel

xxx_faithful said:


> Anyone take provera before? Anyone taken it for 5 days before?

Yes I took Provera, can't remember if it was for 5 days...it did bring on my period by the next week. Good luck


----------



## xxx_faithful

lune_miel said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Anyone take provera before? Anyone taken it for 5 days before?
> 
> Yes I took Provera, can't remember if it was for 5 days...it did bring on my period by the next week. Good luckClick to expand...

Thankyou! I would usually take it for 10 straight days and get my period one or two days after the medication ended. I just thought i would ask as the dosage says to take it 5-10days :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

MWB, my OB called me and told me the exact same thing after my last visit. Asked me if I was having any symptoms and I said no. They said the amount was so small that it didn't surprise them I wasn't having symptoms but wanted to check anyway :shrug: so I just left it alone. Never had symptoms.

River, I'm so sorry for your bfn :hugs: I hope that you get your December BFP and don't have to worry about the financial strains of IVF. It is good to know that you're not completely out of options. This process can be so exhausting, financially and emotionally. We are here for you, pulling for you every step of the way!!!

IGH are you just bursting at the seams waiting for Thursday?!


----------



## lilrojo

I know hopin I can't believe it, it's gone so fast....

Good luck to those testing soon and sorry to those who are out, keep hope it will happen


----------



## MandaC

Morning ladies...

I am getting really excited for my trip, we leave on Friday so I will MIA until the 17th:) When I get home that will be day 14 and will probably be getting my Ovidrel shot and doing timed intercourse this time around. We shall see:) I am taking a steroid so I won't O before I get home so that's a good thing. lol

Sorry for the bfn River, I know how much it sucks. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## ttcmoon

river - I am so sorry for your IUI failure.IVF is really a very costly option but for some of us who is struggling to get pregnant its the last resort.I sometimes calm my mind saying IVF is there for me.But what after that?Not sure!Lots of :hugs: :hugs: for you.

manda - All the best for your trip, have a blast!How steriod controls ovulation?I never knew it!

lilrojo - Happy 34 weeks.How are you doing?

mwb - I do not know answer of your query.But I just wanted to say all will be well.

ldizzy30 - Happy 30 weeks.Your scan is definitely going to be very exciting.You do not know the gender yet?

AFM - CD7 today.Went for scan.4 follicles are growing all are around 11.2 at right side and 2 at left.I hope they grow soon!Had a great weekend at SIL's place with kids.We celebrated Diwali at full blast, watched a good movie.I had a few crying spells though.I could not sleep a night thinking what will happen if I never give birth to my baby.What if I do not get an adoptive child even!I wish to raise a kid so badly.
I hope this time IUI works for me.


----------



## lilrojo

aww ttc I have everything crossed this will be your month... you will get your child :hugs:

I am doing well.. tired out.. as I have 2 small kids already so I stay busy.. getting things ready for the end..


----------



## MandaC

ttcmoon said:


> river - I am so sorry for your IUI failure.IVF is really a very costly option but for some of us who is struggling to get pregnant its the last resort.I sometimes calm my mind saying IVF is there for me.But what after that?Not sure!Lots of :hugs: :hugs: for you.
> 
> *manda - All the best for your trip, have a blast!How steriod controls ovulation?I never knew it!
> *
> lilrojo - Happy 34 weeks.How are you doing?
> 
> mwb - I do not know answer of your query.But I just wanted to say all will be well.
> 
> ldizzy30 - Happy 30 weeks.Your scan is definitely going to be very exciting.You do not know the gender yet?
> 
> AFM - CD7 today.Went for scan.4 follicles are growing all are around 11.2 at right side and 2 at left.I hope they grow soon!Had a great weekend at SIL's place with kids.We celebrated Diwali at full blast, watched a good movie.I had a few crying spells though.I could not sleep a night thinking what will happen if I never give birth to my baby.What if I do not get an adoptive child even!I wish to raise a kid so badly.
> I hope this time IUI works for me.

Yea I am taking Dexamethizone. It is a steroid to prevent your LH from surging and releasing a premature egg. For some reason my LH has started to surge really early in my cycle. 

I am hoping and praying that this is your month. Everything will work out :)


----------



## moni77

Mind if I join this group? It looks like it has been a lucky one for quite a few people! I haven't read thru the entire thing yet - but I will this weekend.

I am 35 (36 in December) and have been trying to conceive since last November. Started fertility testing 2 months ago and learned that hubby has low count, morphology and mobility. Met with the specialist last week and decided to start on IUI this cycle. Took clomid last week and had my sonogram today. I had 2 follicles on the left side (size 22 and 26). I am doing the trigger shot tonight with the IUI scheduled for thursday.

Anyone know how bad this shot is or is not - never had to give myself a shot before and not looking forward to it. Also, I forgot to clarify with my doctor - is it ok to BD tonight - our last BD was Sunday and just in case I ovulate early, I want there to be some little guys swimming around. The doctor has said 24 hours was good for the IUI sample - but a SA requires minimum 48 hours - any thoughts?

I usually get my period 16 days after ovulation - so should I test 16 days after the IUI or earlier or later - if AF doesn't come. (A little early for this question, but curious just the same.)

Any other advice is definitely appreciated!!

Anyways - FXed for everyone else testing this month!!


----------



## CiderDonut

Hi moni! 

The shot is not bad at all--the needle is really small so you barely feel it. I injected in my stomach, which seemed easy enough. I'd pinch some skin/fat so that you have a stable target, and then just stick yourself quickly, don't linger.

As for BD, if your doctor says 24 hours of abstention is sufficient, I'd go with that!


----------



## Kins

Hi welcome moni! As for ovulation after ovidrel it's right on the money so you should be able to Poas on day 14 post ovulation. It's been awhile but I think. After ovidrel you are supposed to ovulate 36 hours later. 

I say go ahead and bd the night you do shot then sustain till iui and then bd the night of iui and that would prob cover you.

Also your follicle sizes sound excellent. Good luck!


----------



## ajd36

Welcome Moni :)

Your follies sound great and ready for the trigger shot :happydance: The girls have it right...it doesn't hurt much at all and do it quick. Will be ready to test 14days after your IUI and BEST of luck!!


----------



## ajd36

Wanted to share a promo code for you ladies :) Five free pairs of leggings just pay shipping...

Promo Code
for 5 FREE Pairs
of Baby Leggings!
*70+ Styles to choose from!

Regularly Priced at $10 per pair, get 5 pairs today for FREE!
Use Promo Code "THANKSGIVING" at BabyLeggings.com


It's as easy as 1-2-3!
Go to www.babyleggings.com.
Click on "Shop Now" and select any 5 baby leggings you like.
Once you have made your selection, you can scroll down or view cart. Enter the promo code "THANKSGIVING" and we will deduct 100% off the cost of the 5 pairs of baby leggings - all you pay are the SP&S fees!
Remember: the promo code is "THANKSGIVING" and you can use it more than once - just open a new browser window each time you do.

These Baby Leggings make great gifts.
Selections dwindle quickly, so get yours today!


----------



## mwb2040

Hopin4ABump said:


> MWB, my OB called me and told me the exact same thing after my last visit. Asked me if I was having any symptoms and I said no. They said the amount was so small that it didn't surprise them I wasn't having symptoms but wanted to check anyway :shrug: so I just left it alone. Never had symptoms.
> 
> River, I'm so sorry for your bfn :hugs: I hope that you get your December BFP and don't have to worry about the financial strains of IVF. It is good to know that you're not completely out of options. This process can be so exhausting, financially and emotionally. We are here for you, pulling for you every step of the way!!!
> 
> IGH are you just bursting at the seams waiting for Thursday?!

Thanks Hopin! Makes me feel better. I didn't understand why he called me, but now I realize he was asking me if I had any symptoms, which I don't. Glad you didn't either!!


----------



## mwb2040

Hopin - Also, I have a couple more dates for you: 

11/12 U/S with fertility clinic
11/22 NT scan

Since there will be 3 weeks between my last appointment and the NT scan, the dr. at the fertility clinic said I was more than welcome to do another ultrasound before the 22nd. She knows me too well... I think DH thought it wasn't really necessary, but I wanted to anyway! We hit our out of pocket for insurance, so we won't have to pay for it... Any chance to see these babies, I will gladly take!! :cloud9:

Moni - Welcome & FX'ed for you!!!


----------



## ajd36

mwb: I wouldn't even think twice about it!!! Love seeing the baby


----------



## moni77

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lune_miel

*ajd*- thosE babylegs are the cutest! A friend mom of mine recommends them. I just gave some for a baby shower gift and everyone oohed and ahhed.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello ladies!

I had my u/s today and everything looks great! I am starting on femara again tonight 5 mg cd3-7. It worked last time, so hopefully it works again! I have another appointment on Tuesday November 12th, to see how the medication is working! I am so excited to be trying again!


----------



## River54

That's great lifeis!
moni - welcome! hope we'll see that bfp soon!
mwb - every chance you get to see those little ones - take it! :)
ajd - how are you feeling?


----------



## Ingodshand

So I was freaking out earlier since I had not felt lo move all day but now he/she is doing flips! So grateful!!

I wish tomorrow was Thursday so we would be having our scan!! But we are having a surprise gender reveal party for our families on Saturday so you all will be the only ones who get to know the gender with us on Thursday!! Everyone else thinks the scan is still on Tuesday!


----------



## ajd36

I got the leggings tonight and more promo codes!! Over the last year I have already ordered most of these items for free with just paying for shipping. Very happy with the car seat cover and the breast feeding cover!

Use Promo Code "LEGGINGS" on all four websites below for- 
100% off the nursing cover of your choice (a $34.95 value) AND
100% off the Nursing Pillow of your choice (a $39.95 value)- AND
100% off the Carseat Canopy of your choice (a $49.95 value)- AND
100% off the Seven&#8482; brand baby carrier of your choice (a $39.95 value)- 
while supplies last!

www.uddercovers.com www.sevenslings.com 
www.nursingpillow.com www.carseatcanopy.com

Update: I got a confirmation email after my order with a different promo code...so try either!
Use Promo Code "babyleggings"


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Moni, welcome! :flower: Sounds like things are going wonderfully for you! Let us know once you've settled on a test date and I will put you on the front page :)

mwb, I don't blame you AT ALL! I would totally take my OB up if she offered me an extra u/s!!!

lifeis, that's fantastic news!!! SO excited for you!!!

IGH, excited for your scan tomorrow!!!! Happy 19 weeks!

Kins, Happy 17 weeks! Man these pregnancies are flying by!!!

How's everyone else? Today has been quiet. I need some testers!! We have zero on the front page.


----------



## Allika

Yeah I need some testers too! I'd be happy with a positive OPK test for now though!

I have gotten huge boobs! Oh my goodness! Had to get new bras! How much weight did you all gain so far?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I had to get new bras too!

At today's weigh-in we totaled my weight gain from the start to be 5lbs :shy: Oops! I need to slow down on that. Especially because you gain the majority towards the end!


----------



## Allika

Yeah I noticed your :holly: in your bump pics. I gained 2 lbs so far, but I am not sure if that's from the IVF or really the pregnancy.


----------



## Kins

Ive gained about 2 or 3lbs I fluctuate... Makes me kinda nervous- no boob growth (but I started at and im only 5'2" they were always big for my body) and no weight gain...I may be starting to get the baby belly though as pants are tighter. cant tell for certain behind my chubby belly.

Allika- are you all pain free now? off bed rest?


----------



## Allika

Yes, all pain free and feeling great! Thinking about when to announce our pregnancy! I think I might be waiting for Thanksgiving or maybe even our gender scan the week later?! Hmm hmmm.
Also I am not so sure if it's a boy anymore. I thought for sure it's a boy but now I am torn.

We did find a cute name for a girl so that might have influenced my change in feelings.

If it's a girl, her name will be Ava Maxine
But we'd call her Maxi!
For a boy, it would be Nicholas James.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Love your names Allika!!! Looks like I've gained the most so far :haha: go figure!!! :rofl:

I was trying to tally up who has the most correct gender guesses for our group so far but I am having a hard time finding most of the gender guesses for TypeA's baby. I know what I guessed and I found IGH's guess - but can't seem to find the others on the thread!!!


----------



## ajd36

Those are beautiful names and you guys will love calling her Maxi :)

My boobs seem a little bigger, I'm filling in the biggest bra I have nicely now. I've actually lost a pound so far. I had to buy a new scale last week so now I'm taking weekly weights on Fridays. 

I just slept 11hrs.... I think I was tired :haha:


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls!

Do not feel bad Hopin! I have gained about ten pounds and two in the past week and a half, but I have definitely gone through a growth spurt!

I had to buy new bras too... I love it and so does DH!:headspin::headspin:

I can not stand to work today! I wish it was tomorrow morning already!!!


----------



## ajd36

We started gender guesses on page 314 so you can start there... and also found that Hockey said boy for TypeA


----------



## ajd36

So I was a little bored home alone and was able to find some of the gender guesses for TypeA

For a Boy:
Jenna, LDizzy, Grateful, Rojo, Hopin, IGH

Me and Luna were wrong :( I couldn't find a guess for Allika, Breakin, Lei or Lune ;0


----------



## mwb2040

I have gained about 1 pound so far, but don't worry, I'll probably be catching up to a lot of you!! I'm a little scared about the weight gain for twins, not gonna lie! But I'll do whatever is best for these babies. 

Ajd - Agree with the sleeping... I get a solid 9 hours every night, while it used to be around 7. And on the weekends, I make sure to get at least one nap in as well!!

They say you get your energy back in the second trimester, has anyone noticed it??

And I agree, I'd love to see some testers too!!


----------



## ajd36

And my gender guess for MWB: two little boys!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hopin- you are on a streak! Almost all your guesses are accurate! I never voted for kins... I say girl!


----------



## lune_miel

I have gained 2lbs I think. :holly: really gettin in the way.

I did go out to a movie last Friday and pie afterwards, and I was amazed I made it til midnight! I hope I am turning the corner on being tired.

allika - I guess girl!
ajd- I guess boy!
mwb- I guess boy and girl!


----------



## mwb2040

Ingodshand - That's so awesome you're having a surprise gender reveal party!! I love that everyone thinks your scan is next week!! I bet you're SO excited!!

What's the earliest they will do an anatomy scan? My dad is coming to visit 12/15-12/23 (from Europe) and I'm afraid it's too early, but I'd love for him to be a part of it. I'll be 16 weeks then.


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks! I feel like I might burst, but it will be so cool when everyone arrives and finds out what the party real is!

I know most doctors will not do the scan until at least 18 weeks but you can book a private scan for gender. I think I have seen them priced around $50 here


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello ladies! Today is day 2 of 5 of taking femara. I have been feeling great. I had a slight headache today and a tiny bit of cramping but nothing too major! It is my DH's birthday today so we went out for some authentic italian. It was GREAT! 

AJD: Thanks for all those codes. I looked at the sites and it looks like great stuff. I can't decide yet whether I would be crazy to buy some of that stuff before I am even actually pregnant... I can't believe you can get those items by just paying shipping! That's amazing!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks ajd for finding all of those gender guesses for TypeA!!!! That's great. I have updated the correct gender guesses :) This is a fun game.

Speaking of gender guesses...anyone want to make a last minute change to IGH?! TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

IGH...what time is the scan?!


----------



## Ingodshand

NOW!!!! Will update you all as soon as we know!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: *I'm so excited!!!!! *:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb, Allika's gender scan is booked for when she's 15+4, so some doctors do book that early!!

Mine won't book beofre about 17-18 weeks so I'm kind of jealous :haha:


----------



## Ingodshand

It's a BOY!!!! We are so excited!!! Will upload a picture asap!!

Yay Team Blue!!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!

I don't think I've made guesses for most people, I can't remember :haha:


----------



## Allika

Hooray! How awesome, a little baby boy!!!! 

My gender scan is private and 75$, if we didn't do that one though she wouldn't have done another scan until week 20!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ahhhh!! SO EXCITING IGH!!!!!!!!! :dance: :happydance: What wonderful news!!! Can't wait to see your scan pics :)

Looks like you, Grateful, mwb and lune were the only ones who guessed this one right! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika you are making me want to book a private scan!! :haha:


----------



## ajd36

Congrats on boy!!

I'm also considering doing an early gender scan in December :)


----------



## LDizzy30

I've gained a total of 10 lbs with two months to go.


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin...5 lbs is nothing! I gained 13 by week 20 and gained 29 total. 

InGodsHands - Wonderful news on your baby BOY!!! :happydance:

My gender guess for mwb: Boy and Girl


----------



## LDizzy30

mwb2040 said:


> I have gained about 1 pound so far, but don't worry, I'll probably be catching up to a lot of you!! I'm a little scared about the weight gain for twins, not gonna lie! But I'll do whatever is best for these babies.
> 
> Ajd - Agree with the sleeping... I get a solid 9 hours every night, while it used to be around 7. And on the weekends, I make sure to get at least one nap in as well!!
> 
> They say you get your energy back in the second trimester, has anyone noticed it??
> 
> And I agree, I'd love to see some testers too!!

I was soooo tired the whole first trimester, in the second I could have ran a marathon I had so much energy, then all of a sudden third trimester hit and I've been tired ever since!!


----------



## River54

IGH - great news :) Must be sooo excited for the reveal party :)

I went in for my baseline, had a resident do it this time, after a bit of prodding, I was cleared to start IUI #3 :) They put me on gonal f 150 cd3-7 this time in hopes it would produce more follies. We'll see soon enough :) Sort of scared to take this much meds.
Seems the 2 different fs in the clinic have differing opinions on my response the past 2 cycles- the more older realistic one says not good. The happy younger one thought it was ok, not great, but still ok.


----------



## LDizzy30

Welcome to all the new ladies! Good luck with your journey!
Congrats on the baby boy lune!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb, I have not noticed the exhaustion going away. I still have to get at least 9 hours of sleep and I'm constantly tired. Hoping it goes away soon!


----------



## Kins

recently ive been sleepy but an overwhelming need to get things done. So i push through the tiredness and then sleeping b/w tasks


Congrats on the gender scan today!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting! Makes me not want to be team yellow hahah hurry up April 16th


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey!!!! There is No way I am telling what I have gained ugh. I fel larger every day!! And all I hear at the dr is "he's going to be a big baby". Haha!!


----------



## luna_19

I can't believe everyone here gaining so little!  I last was weighed 5 days before Devyn arrived and at that time I was up 31 lbs. Wishing I had access to a scale to see where I am now but I would guess I'm still up about 10 to 15 lbs


----------



## Hopin4ABump

@luna I have gained 5lbs and have only been pregnant for 12 seconds. :haha: Trust me I am on track to beat that number. :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

You will all hate me then for sure lol.. Im 35 weeks tomorrow and am losing weight now.. I weight in at 157.8 last week and now weighed myself and am at 156.8.. so now a total gain of 10lbs


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha That's awesome Rojo! :) Ultimately, I'm not really worried about how much weight I gain. I know it's all for the baby and I'm sure some of it will be over the top but that's ok. I did the same with my pregnancy with DS and it took work to lose it but I did :)


Sooooooooooooo thanks to Allika I totally just booked a private gender scan for Friday 11/22! I will be 16+4 so hopefully they can tell the gender! :yipee:


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins said:


> recently ive been sleepy but an overwhelming need to get things done. So i push through the tiredness and then sleeping b/w tasks
> 
> 
> Congrats on the gender scan today!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting! Makes me not want to be team yellow hahah hurry up April 16th

Do it!! No team Yellow!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks guys for the well-wishes! I am still kind of in shock. I looked at my DH once we found out and said,"What are we going to do with a boy!" 

I can not wait for everyone else to find out. The next few weeks will be so much fun:happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm so jealous of you all. I gained 60lbs with Draven. And I've held on to 20 still. Blahhhh....


----------



## Allika

Not taking the blame, Hopin! Super excited to find out what you're having a glad I don't have to wait that long for your result!


----------



## lune_miel

*Luna *- LOVE LOVE those little Devyn feet!

*Grateful *- What a handsome cowboy Jimmy is!

I didn't vote for Kins, boo on team yellow, I vote girl!

I need to know when my gender scan will be!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Ing: CONGRATULATIONS! How exciting! The shopping begins!

Hopin: I can't wait for your gender scan. 

I am just checking in really quick. I think I caught the flu bug and have been sleeping almost all day. I am on CD5, so my third day of femara today. I am so lucky I really haven't had any side effects! Last time I was having headaches from it, but those have stayed away this time. :) I am patiently awaiting my appointment on Tuesday to see how my follicles are doing. I think it's weird they do a scan on CD10. My Dr. said its because some women are ready to trigger at that point, but last time mine were still pretty small and I didn't end up triggering until CD15. It's nice to have a couple U/S's just to make sure the follicles are growing like they should, so I'm not complaining :)

I hope everyone is having a good night! Take care!


----------



## ajd36

River and LifeisB:

Last cycle when I got my BFB I also used 150units CD3-8. When I went in for my u/s on CD9 I was ready to trigger that night and did back-to-back IUI's on CD10&11. I also did my tempting O'ed on CD10....either just naturally or an early responder from the shot just the night before. 

Happy they upped the dose for you and are monitoring both of you guys so closely!!!! Getting excited to hear how those follies look next week :)

Eekkk!!

And now I am going to look at the private 4D Scan place near me. They do group showings so I think I can bring up to 20peps with me. I told the girls last night at dinner I was thinking about doing it and they were super excited for the chance to go with me to find out the gender :happydance:


----------



## Kins

type A how far along are you?

Hopin- that will be here in no time AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Rojo- that's pretty awesome!!!!

IGH- I need that surprise that day. But sooo curious



On another note. I am sitting on my couch with lap top on my lap and my 50lb dog is trying to sit on me.... he is such a baby and needs closeness....I wonder how he will be when there is a baby here all the time


----------



## MandaC

Have a great week everyone. I will be excited to catch up when I get home!!! Talk to u all soon:)


----------



## Ingodshand

Hope hope you have a blast Manda!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, book a private scan, it's the thing to do :haha: Allika is such a trend setter :)

Lifeis, I'm sorry you have been feeling so badly :( I hope you are feeling a little better today! Glad they are monitoring you so closely though! Can't wait to see what Tuesday brings.

ajd, did you check out the private scan? Unfortunately the place here locally doesn't do the gender scans in 4D so it will just be the regular scan but they should still be able to tell! I'm so so so excited!

Kins, I wonder the SAME THING about my dog. He's 75lbs and thinks he's a lap dog too. Sweet boy. He's in for a shock when the baby gets here! It's different than DS because DS is so big and plays with him. Babies aren't quite like that :haha:
Speaking of dogs, Grateful, how has yours been with Jimmy?

Manda, HAVE A BLAST!!!!!

Rojo let us know how your appointment goes today! Are you still going to that one? Didn't know if they got messed up when you went in unexpectedly.

TGIF ladies!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - I've still been pretty nervous to let the baby too close around the dog. He is 136 lbs and he mainly stays outside (comes in periodically to visit and hang out) so he is a little on the wild side. If I had it my way, he would be indoors most of the time on my lap! :dohh: But DH would only agree to a dog if it primarily stayed outside. Sooooo.....yeah. I will never again have a dog if it has to stay outside so much away from the family - I don't like it. 

Anyhow...I've let Apollo sniff the baby twice. That's it. :haha:LOL I'm sure he would be nice to the baby, but a small part of me still imagines him biting the baby or pawing him....(he doesn't bite and is a very nice dog)...I'm just paranoid because he is a huge animal and they can be unpredictable.

I miss my indoor dog. :cry:


----------



## Allika

I found this on Pinterest and think it's pretty cool to do! What do you guys think about gender reveal parties? My only worry is that baby won't cooperate or they find something wrong and then what?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - I don't know much about gender reveal parties. Do the parents not know the gender when they reveal it to family? If so, does the doctor just put it in an envelope and the parents find out with everyone else?

I don't think I'd like that. I think I would want to find out first. lol


----------



## Allika

I've seen both! Cases in which the parents knew and just surprised their guests and cases in which nobody knew and everybody was surprised! I would want to know though and then I wouldn't mind to announce it to our friends all at one time


----------



## Hopin4ABump

We don't plan on having a gender reveal party, but I have been to plenty and lots of people come up with cute ways to tell everyone!
How do you plan to tell people at your party?


----------



## Grateful365

It does sound like fun! A Christmas gender reveal would be cool Allika! I liked the invites


----------



## Allika

I think Id get everybody green or red Christmas socks and have them all unwrap at the same time


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Aw, that's cute!!! If you do that, record it!


----------



## ajd36

I like the idea of a gender reveal party! it's so much fun and exciting for everyone :) Love the socks idea too!

I looked into the 4D Gender Scan and think I want to book it :) It's $89 for scan, some color and black&whites, 50 digi pics and 25min video set to music. And I can bring 15 friends to watch as it happens... I'm excited and nervous about that part. They can also do it as early as 14wks.... which I happen to turn on the day of Hopin's scan.... but I'm working that day and wouldn't be able to have friends go if I went before work... so I'll probably do it early December :)


----------



## Kins

Allika that is cute!

Grateful-what kind of dog do you have? My one dog loves to be outside. Would stay out there all day if she could my other dog prefers the inside.

Ajd- thats an awesome price for all that and all those guests to be present. It prob would be better to go later anyway so they can get a definite boy/girl picture


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - Love that idea!

Ajd - I agree that sounds like a great price for what you get. The later the better I think though, especially if you are having a bunch of people so that they can for sure tell the gender. :winkwink:

Kins - I have a Great Pyrenees. Yeah, he loves to be outside, but I don't like it. lol


----------



## Allika

@adj: thats a great deal!


----------



## Kins

Grateful- just google Great Pyrenees freakin gorgeous!


----------



## Grateful365

Kins - Here is my big outdoor baby:flower:


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Aww Kins, what a cute pup! We have a miniature American Eskimo and they look sort of similar. Except mine is only about 15lbs :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hi everyone apt went good a bit more than a fingertip but not too much dial acted so haven't changed much from last week... Nst looked better today happier baby... 

Next check is next Thursday 36 weeks then!


----------



## Kins

grateful I wanna snuggle with him haha


----------



## LDizzy30

Had my 3D u/s appt today. She is about 3 lbs 3 oz, has hair, and was moving a lot! 
Everything seems great and on track. :) 
I did start to feel really dizzy and hot during the ultrasound. So I asked for a water. I asked the tech if anyone else has had that happen just during an u/s and she said yes. Come to find out, baby's head is really low and with the pressure the tech was putting on my pelvic area to measure baby's head, it was putting too much pressure on the big nerve that runs down my back, limiting blood flow to the rest of my body. She turned on a fan, got me a water, and them went back to get a few really awesome pics!


----------



## Kins

awesome dizzy! Can u post some?
Your getting close to birthday....ahhh


----------



## Ingodshand

Yes, post some pics! I am so excited for you!


----------



## LDizzy30

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=696191&stc=1&d=1384007737

Not quite sure on how to put pics on here, but I think I'm getting closer...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LDizzy30

This one's my favorite. <3


----------



## Allika

Awe what a sweet face your little girl has!!!!



@Hopin: I just thought about momo. Have you heard from her lately?


----------



## lune_miel

Had my OB visit, I told her I heard wonderful things about their midwives group, and she said go check it out! Any of you considering midwives?

We will find out the sex at my 19 week u/s on Dec 20 - will be a great Christmas gift! I am not into gender reveal parties, I don't think anyone else really cares that much as you do and very close family. That said, I would like to do something on Christmas to reveal to the grandparents and cousins to be.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika, I haven't. I keep up with her on FB, but don't want to bother her otherwise, ya know?


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy- amazing!!! Aaaaah She looks so sweet! :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy 15 weeks Hopin!!

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## ajd36

Don't we have two follie scans this week?!? I'm ready to see how you girls are doing :)


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Wahooo! My follie scan is tomorrow! I'm hoping for a couple big ones!!! It's at 7:45am so I will be sure to hop on here afterward and let you guys know. Last time I wasn't ready at CD10, but who knows, this time I might be!


----------



## Allika

Crossing my fingers, life is! Let us know the follicle sizes and lining thickness!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Allika: Usualy they don't tell me the lining thickness, just the follicle size. Is this something I should ask them? When I get my trigger shot they automatically put me on progesterone and do a blood draw to check my estrogen level. If my estrogen is too low then they also put me on estrogen pills.


----------



## Allika

I would ask....doesn't hurt and probably wasn't an issue on the past otherwise they would have brought it up!


----------



## Ingodshand

lifeisbeauty said:


> Wahooo! My follie scan is tomorrow! I'm hoping for a couple big ones!!! It's at 7:45am so I will be sure to hop on here afterward and let you guys know. Last time I wasn't ready at CD10, but who knows, this time I might be!

Good luck! Hope you have some nice ones!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.I need blessings and prayers from each one of you :)


----------



## ajd36

Will be sending many prayers your way :hugs:

Those follies sound great....yeah to having three really good sized ones :happydance:

Now you just need send the troupers in and find those eggs!!


----------



## ttcmoon

ajd - I can't wai to join your preggo club :) I am so anxious.
I hope those little spermies do the wonder tomorrow!


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck TTC! Everything sounds great and I tally hope this is your cycle!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Almost 20 weeks! No denying this bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131112_070209.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kins

Aww beautiful bump Igh


----------



## ttcmoon

wow great bump!You look fab


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TTC keeping my FX'd for you today!!!

lifeis, let us know how those follies look!

mwb, hope you get some pictures to share with us from your u/s today!!


----------



## Allika

You look fantastic, IGH!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

IGH! I love your bump!!!!


----------



## moni77

Hopin4ABump said:


> Moni, welcome! :flower: Sounds like things are going wonderfully for you! Let us know once you've settled on a test date and I will put you on the front page :)

Just realized I never updated you guys! I had the IUI last thursday so I will be testing on the 21st! I was very crampy after the IUI - was not expecting that. I am trying not to get my hopes up too much, since this is the first IUI but I know I will still be pretty disappointed if the stick is white. Part of me wants to test earlier and part of me wants to wait until the weekend to see if AF comes before hand. It is such a mind game!!

Anyways - back to work for me.


----------



## moni77

FXed TTC.

Lifeis - I am one of those who got the trigger shot at CD10! How did your scan end up going?


----------



## ttcmoon

All the best Moni!I would keep on stalking you for good news on 21st. hope TWW passes faster.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

TTC: My fingers are crossed for you!!!!! I really hope this is it for you!!!!

IGH: Your bump is absolutely adorable!!!!

I had my appointment this morning. They said I have 3 follicles growing on my left side and a bunch of little tiny ones on my right. The right one probably won't grow any more, but the three on the left will. All 3 follicles were only 10mm so I go back in on Friday to see how well they have grown. They want them to be around 16mm for them to give me my trigger shot. I also asked about my lining and the lady doing the u/s said it looked great. She even explained to me what they look for, which was nice to know! I'm pretty excited, because last time on my day 10 ultrasound I only had one at 10, so things are looking a little better this time than they were last time. I'll keep you posted on Friday. My appointment is at 7:45am again


----------



## ttcmoon

Lifeis- 3 follies are 10 sound great!All the best for friday.Follies grow 1/2mm per day so I keep my hopes up for you!Great looking cycle.


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck ladies.. hope to see some nice bfps this month :)

I go back on Thursday.. see if there is any progress lol.. 36 weeks on Friday :)


----------



## River54

lifeis - that is great you have 3 and your lining looks good :) keep us updated.

ttc - great that you have 3, those seem like great sizes. Did you get the IUI done already today?

igh - nice bump!

moni - hi! Can't wait to see the pic of your bfp soon!

lil - Happy almost 36 weeks!

mwb - any updates? pics?

I am on my last day of meds. I go in for another acupuncture appt after work, then take my last shot tonight, and go in Thursday Nov 14 for a follie check. Can you put me down for that? I am tired. We hope to have 3-4 follies this time around, with the extra meds. OH was sweet - he told me he had a dream of him with a baby nestled on his chest hanging out.... I hope that is a sign to come for this cycle!


----------



## Grateful365

Are any of you ladies temping? I am missing stalking the temp charts! LOL:haha:


----------



## moni77

Grateful365 said:


> Are any of you ladies temping? I am missing stalking the temp charts! LOL:haha:

I stopped the temping last cycle - doctor said it was more stress then help especially since I have the fertility monitor. I sleep very badly and so my numbers were all over the place anyway.


----------



## River54

Grateful365 said:


> Are any of you ladies temping? I am missing stalking the temp charts! LOL:haha:

Yeah, I do. My acupuncturist likes me to so she can she what my body is up to. I think the link is in my siggy.


----------



## hockeypucks

Hi ladies- still stalking- have just been super busy planning the wedding. We still have our appointment on the 18th to see what's next. We have decided to start the next round of IVF after the wedding. The wedding is Feb 22nd so it is just a few months.

Loving the updated scan pics of everyone. Hope there are some more BFP this month :)


----------



## ajd36

Got an email that my Harmony test results will be delayed a week as there was some problem with the first vial they ran and so they are running the backup vial now.

They said this happens sometimes and I may or may not get results from the second vials..... so I might have to consider CVS or ammnio testing :(


----------



## Allika

Why couldn't they just take blood again? Sorry but I am unfamiliar with the process.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

^^^what she said


----------



## mwb2040

Hi everyone! I had to catch up on a couple of days of posts! 

Ingodshand - Love the bump!! 
Moni - FX'ed for you! I personally didn't test until the night before my beta, because I didn't wanna play mindgames, but a lot of ladies test much earlier than that. It's whatever you prefer!
TTC - How was your IUI today?

I had my final U/S at the fertility clinic today. Babies looked absolutely wonderful! One measured at 10w6d and one at 11w1d. Heartbeats 160 and 170. One of them started moving around, it was the cutest thing ever. That was the first time I saw them move. It gives me such peace of mind every time we go in and see that everything is fine! 

They gave me a few pictures, but I'll upload the best one in my opinion. It shows only one of the babies, but you can really see his/her face. So amazing. 

Excited to have some testers again!! Can't wait for some BFPs!


----------



## mwb2040

Pure love!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ingodshand

What a cool picture mwb!! So happy you have graduated!


----------



## ajd36

Such a little cutie!!!

Sometimes women just aren't good candidates for the Harmony test and they aren't able to get enough of the baby's DNA from the sample. Hoping the second sample works for me


----------



## LDizzy30

those sound like good follies ladies! Fingers crossed for you a all!!! 
Adj I hope the second vial works!
Loving the bump pic IGH!
Mwb your u/s pic looks like a heart, so cute!
Can't wait to see more pics of babies and BFP's!! 
Here's my bump! (Sorry I'm no good at taking pics of myself.)


----------



## CiderDonut

Hi guys! So nice to see everyone's u/s pictures and bumps, it's very encouraging!

I tested today to see if the trigger is out of my system (10 dpt) and it's not. I'm only 8 dpo, so it can't be a true positive. That's a little frustrating, since it means I may not be able to take a HPT before my bloodwork (next Tuesday) since I'll be worried that it's still a false positive from the trigger.

I'll probably test this weekend anyways, because I can't stop myself. Maybe it'll get darker? Trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## ttcmoon

WOw!LD you look great.I love the bump!

mwb - I will be waiting for your scan pics.Good to know about your baby duo and the heart beats!I hope they are having party inside.

ajd - What is a harmony test?Sorry I am not aware :( 

hockey - Yes Feb is not far!You must be busy with shopping and other arrangements.All the best for your new life and next IVF.Everything sounds so exciting.

ciderdonut - Just relax and take a test in weekend.I hope it gets darker. :hugs:

AFM - IUI was uneventful today.All 3 follicles have ovulated.The semen sample was good motility and count wise but the morphology was pretty less only 4%.I am still keeping my hopes up.I am entering 2WW officially now!


----------



## Kins

I vote girls for mwb!

Dizzy- I can't believe your 30 weeks already!

Good luck TTC and to all of our other testers


----------



## Ingodshand

So cute ldizzy!!

Cider- I hope that line gets darker for you!!

Ttc- so glad that iui went so well. Now just relax and let that many settle in!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

IGH -happy 20 weeks!

ajd- Keep us posted on the harmony round 2!

Dizzy - you look great! Can't believe you're nearly 31 weeks. 

mwb - happy 11 weeks!

Moni - halfway thru the TWW!

TTC - happy TWW!! :dance: Now time will pretty much stop. :haha:

Cider - keeping my FX'd that your tests get darker!!! :flower: If you test again and want us to pitch our .02 in on if it's darker, feel free to post pics here! We loooooooove looking at lines.

lifeis- Sounds fantastic!!! Looking forward to Friday, I have a good feeling for you hun!

Ladies be sure to check the front page and let me know if I'm missing anything for you pretty please :) :) :)


----------



## Grateful365

mwb -Beautiful u/s pic of baby. Heartwarming to see. :flower:

Ldizzy - You look great!!! Love the pic

hockey - Things happen for a reason...maybe you are in for a great wedding present in Feb! :thumbup:

ttc - FX'd for your 2ww!!!

Cider - Stupid trigger makes things all confusing! LOL FX'd for you for Tuesday!!

I cannot wait to see some beautiful BFP's this month!


----------



## River54

Going in for a follie check tomorrow. fs called and they had to change the time to come in to now 6:45am going to be an early start tomorrow!


----------



## ttcmoon

River - I hope your day starts by seeing some great juicy follies :)


----------



## moni77

Thanks! yep 1 week to go. Great bumps and ultrasound pics ladies - keeps the good vibes going!!


----------



## smileydoc

Well, I had my day 3 blood work today and now it's just the waiting game to get the results. Spoke with my OB afterwards and even though she is not hopefull following my HSG test and discovering my blocked tube, I am going to try Clomid this month! I start friday, take for 5 days and then head back on day 23 for more blood work. She said it couldn't hurt, but was going in with low expectations. Sounds like this will be my only month on Clomid and then depending on blood results I will head straight to the infertility clinic! Mixed emotions as every month that goes by it gets more and more frustrating but happy my doctor is very proactive and understands my anxiousness! 

If you took Clomid, let me know if you had any side effects!  Type A told me she had hot flashes, but said headaches were also common!

Praying for everyone in the group, so thankful we have one another :flower:


----------



## Allika

Question: When did you all start leaking? Are you leaking yet, pregnant ladies?

I started leaking today and on my left side its white stuff, right side watery. Is that normal? I think its quite early!


----------



## luna_19

I had horrible headaches on clomid. It also made me pee a ton.

My boobs never leaked but most people's do :)


----------



## lune_miel

*smileydoc*- what dose are you on? I find it best to take in the evening, that way if you do have any side effects you will sleep through it! I really didn't have any, and I was on 100.

We don't have many charters- I miss being able to chart stalk :haha:


----------



## smileydoc

lune_miel said:


> *smileydoc*- what dose are you on? I find it best to take in the evening, that way if you do have any side effects you will sleep through it! I really didn't have any, and I was on 100.
> 
> We don't have many charters- I miss being able to chart stalk :haha:

I'm on 50mg! Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I'll keep you posted on how it goes! PS - did anyone get pregnant on Clomid...not that I'm expecting it, but just curious to know!


----------



## lune_miel

Yup! Took me 3 cycles both times (had a m/c in the spring).


----------



## luna_19

I got my bfp on my first clomid cycle :)


----------



## Grateful365

Allika I didn't leak while pregnant but I've heard it is very common to do so.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi ladies, I'm starting the IVF process, and I'm a little confused about some things. Maybe some of you can help.

We did blood work and ultrasound yesterday CD3. I had a 14mm follicle, and the tech wasn't sure if we needed to cancel IVF or not. She asked the nurse who said it's fine, just start taking the birth control pills they put you on until it's time to start stimming. They called me later and said the Doctor said it was fine too. Is it fine?? Why do they do the scan to begin with if it doesn't matter what they find?

My FSH went back down. Yay!!!! It's 5 now. But last time they tested me it was 19 and they said I might need an egg donor. Does anyone know if it was once high but went back down, what does that mean as far as egg quality? I've read that if it was ever that high it's a bad sign, even if it went down.

Also, I chart BBT. My temp shot up today. I'm guessing it's becaue I started birth control pills yesterday. Do bcp make your temp rise?

Thanks for your input guys!!


----------



## CiderDonut

smileydoc said:


> Well, I had my day 3 blood work today and now it's just the waiting game to get the results. Spoke with my OB afterwards and even though she is not hopefull following my HSG test and discovering my blocked tube, I am going to try Clomid this month! I start friday, take for 5 days and then head back on day 23 for more blood work. She said it couldn't hurt, but was going in with low expectations. Sounds like this will be my only month on Clomid and then depending on blood results I will head straight to the infertility clinic! Mixed emotions as every month that goes by it gets more and more frustrating but happy my doctor is very proactive and understands my anxiousness!
> 
> If you took Clomid, let me know if you had any side effects! Type A told me she had hot flashes, but said headaches were also common!
> 
> Praying for everyone in the group, so thankful we have one another :flower:

Hi Smileydoc!

I've only done one cycle of Clomid (and I will know definitively on Tuesday whether it got me a BFP), but I didn't really have any side effects from the pills. I took them at night, and if I did have any hot flashes, I slept right through them. FX'ed for this cycle for you! :flower:


----------



## moni77

Smiley - Same here - took clomid this cycle for the IUI - had no real issues but took it at night. I was also on 100mg. 

Finding - I'm not sure the answers to your questions - hopefully someone on here can give you some insight. A single temp spike could just be random - see if it stays high.


----------



## LDizzy30

On my BFP cycle, I didn't take clomid, I took letrozole aka femara for six cycles. After 5 cycles of following the directions on the bottle. I decided that instead of taking two 2.5 pills once a day on days 5-9, I started reading this thread and noticed lots of you were taking your fertility meds on cd 3-7. I decided to spread my medicine out. I took one 2.5 pill on days 3 and 4, then two 2.5 pills on days 5-7, and then back to one 2.5 pill on days 8 & 9. I went in for my first IUI and two weeks later I had a BFP! I also had an HSG and both tubes were clear and my AMH was not too concerning. I temped a little but not religiously....but I definitely took my fair share of pregnancy and ovulation tests. 
So that's my story, after two unmedicated pregnancies (many years ago!!) and then going through unexplained infertility, I hope that everyone get their BFP soon! It is a crazy process for sure. 
Btw, I have a Halloween pic to share! Did anyone take pics on Halloween? I'd love to see them!!! I'm Harry potter, my son is a zombie and my step son is the pirate!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## smileydoc

Need your thoughts....after having 8 months straight of 8,9 even 10 day periods, this month after 3 very light days I have nothing?!?! Does this mean anything?! Does having my HSG test effect this at all? Ugh, science and the female body can be so annoying!


----------



## River54

smileydoc - when I took clomid I had hot flashes and some headaches. I didn't get any bfp with it, so I moved onto IUI with other meds. I hope it works for you!!

finding - they probably did the scan as routine, so they know what is going on. I know that with cysts found on day 3 scans, some ladies are given bcp to reduce it down, or others are told to wait a month. I am guessing that since you are taking bcp anyways before stimming, they should see it reduce right down. Sorry I can't be of more help.

afm - I went in very early and got the follie check done. The older fs was pleased at my response :) I had 2 on the left, 13, and 8? and quite a few on the right 13,12,10, 2x8?. I was told to take whatever gonal f I had left from the pen (there is always some leftover from the pens) tonight and come back on Saturday for another follie check then :) He estimates I'll probably have at least 3-4 follies that will continue to mature which is what they wanted to see. Seems the upped meds and going to acupuncture 2x/week is helping. Sooo hope I'll have a few nice ones on Sat :) Exciting :)


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello ladies! Tomorrow morning I have my cd13 u/s to see if my follicles grew and if I'm ready to trigger! Last time, I went in CD14 and had two follies at 16mm and my dr had me trigger. I'm really really hoping they grew! Yesterday I had quite a bit of cramping but today I really haven't. We will see! I will update you tomorrow!


----------



## ajd36

I love all the action going on right now.... hoping for a few nice BFP's right around the corner!!!

Will update and comment on everyone later... off to enjoy some Thai food with friends....did I mention no MS for two days now :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

So I had my 36 weeks checkup today.. and got checked im 1cm... but baby is frank breech.. had a us that confirmed it..


----------



## mwb2040

River and Lifeis - looking good!! Very exciting times. Fingers X'ed for both of you. Keep us updated!

I bought my first pair of maternity pants today at 11w2d. Yikes! Reality of twin pregnancy is setting in!! 

Gap is having a great sale until tomorrow, if anyone is interested. I already love their maternity section.


----------



## luna_19

Oh no lilrojo are they going to try to flip him? Or were you already going to have a section?

I switched to maternity pants at 9 weeks...I'm still wearing them :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

They can but I have chosen not too


----------



## lilrojo

36 weeks today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## luna_19

Yeah I know it can be risky. There is a girl.in my November group whose doctor tried to flip her baby but it didn't work and she was so sore afterwards :( so do you have a date for c section yet?


----------



## ajd36

Wow you're bump is looking wonderful!!

My friend was also breech and they tried everything to flip him, hurt quite a bit, but in the end he wouldn't budge. On delivery they found the cord was tight around him and that's why he couldn't flip. 

I take it you schedule a C section then?!? Getting so close now


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy 13 weeks adj!! Welcome to the second trimester!!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Good evening ladies! I had my u/s today and my follicles are still too small. The lady who did the u/s said I had two of them at 14mm. I didn't even think about it until later, but on Tuesday she said I had three of them. Where did the third one go? My Dr. is haivng me come back in on Monday and hopefully they have grown. She said she wants them to be at 16mm before I trigger.

So I have a couple questions..
1. Where do you think my 3rd follicle that was at 10mm went? Could she have just missed it? Do they dissolve?
2. Is it normal for my follicles to not be big enough yet? Today is CD13.
3. What happens if I ovulate on my own before Monday? Would it be okay? Would it hurt anything?

Thanks for all your help and support!!!


----------



## CiderDonut

lifeisbeauty said:


> Good evening ladies! I had my u/s today and my follicles are still too small. The lady who did the u/s said I had two of them at 14mm. I didn't even think about it until later, but on Tuesday she said I had three of them. Where did the third one go? My Dr. is haivng me come back in on Monday and hopefully they have grown. She said she wants them to be at 16mm before I trigger.
> 
> So I have a couple questions..
> 1. Where do you think my 3rd follicle that was at 10mm went? Could she have just missed it? Do they dissolve?
> 2. Is it normal for my follicles to not be big enough yet? Today is CD13.
> 3. What happens if I ovulate on my own before Monday? Would it be okay? Would it hurt anything?
> 
> Thanks for all your help and support!!!

When I was having my scans done, they said they don't even count anything under 10 mm, so it's possible that the third one was so much smaller than the other two that she ignored it. All it takes is one though!

My follicles weren't large enough to trigger until CD17. I had scans every two days before that, and they grew about 2-3 mm between each scan.

No idea if you could ovulate on your own, but why not BD just in case? :winkwink:

Good luck at your next scan!


----------



## River54

Life is - my fs at my first scan this cycle counted a lot of follicles 6-7 (13mm-8mm) he then said not to worry as not all will grow into eggs and we'll not see as many later. I go in for my next scan this morning, so we'll see.


----------



## River54

And he was proven wrong :( My IUI got cancelled this morning. I had too good a response - at least 5 ready to go. (2x 20mm, 2x 16mm, 1 x 15mm, and a couple more smaller ones) Lining looked great 10mm and triple striped.
Seriously - they grew sooo much in only 2 days!

So, we had to cancel it. We were also told not to bd, but we already did last night, so we figure we might as well go for it. They don't think all will actually ovulate all of them on my own, but said not to take that chance. 
I am bummed out right now. We won't be able to do anything more now til the new year. I did confirm with them that our names are on the ivf list for the new year though.
It's just that we didn't get a good response the past 2 IUI cycles, so they upped the meds a bit, and I decided to do the acupuncture twice/week to help out....we did everything to try and get a good response, and now we got too good a one. I guess at least we know what to do for ivf <sigh> This is soo frustrating. It sucks more since ever Saturday I help out with my quad nephews, so it hits home alot. Then my mum always asking if everything is going ok, and how she is wanting more grandkids, etc etc...sorry for the rant, but thank you for reading :)


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry river for everything! Maybe tell your mom how much it hurts when she says those things.


----------



## CiderDonut

Could it be a :bfp:?? The first test is from 8dpo, and that seems to be residual trigger, but I'm pretty sure it's getting darker.

I'm so excited, it's hard to believe that this could be real (although of course plenty of other things could go wrong. Thanks paranoid brain!)

No real symptoms besides some cramping (perhaps implantation?) at 8 dpo. Blood test on Tuesday to confirm.


----------



## Kins

Ahh cord I think you got your self a bfp!!!!!


River that has happens to me at Least 3 or 4 times my follicles were responded great then bam over night it explodes and cycle is cancelled and we are told not to BD. We used a condom when they told is that. So sorry they had to cancel.


Lifeis-same what cider says. Some follow seems to take off others disappears b/c they are all reacting to medication differently. My doctors would always count my ones over 10 and tell me and the ones under 10 they say and "a bunch of smaller ones too"


----------



## Allika

Looks very much like a BFP to me! Hooray!!!


----------



## luna_19

Yay bfp! :happydance:

I didn't have any symptoms until about 6 weeks :)


----------



## Ingodshand

OMG Cider, that looks like a bfp to me!! How many dpo are you? The only symptom I had was being really tired and very crampy. Are you going to take a frer?


----------



## ajd36

Congrats!!! Looks like a very strong BFP!!!!


----------



## CiderDonut

Ingodshand said:


> OMG Cider, that looks like a bfp to me!! How many dpo are you? The only symptom I had was being really tired and very crampy. Are you going to take a frer?

Thanks IGH! I'm currently 12DPO (well, 14 days post-trigger, so ~ 12 DPO). I'm not going to take any more tests, since I have a blood test on Tuesday. That should be more sensitive and definitive than anything I could do at home anyways.


----------



## Ingodshand

You have way more control than me! I hope Tuesday has great results!


----------



## luna_19

I agree! I tested every day until my 6 week scan :haha:


----------



## River54

Congrats Cider - those are totally are getting darker! Can't wait to find out what your beta results are :)


----------



## moni77

Congrats Cider!!! I am holding back testing until 14dpiui... getting tough though.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all my yellow bump turned pink this morning had my daughter at 440 am


----------



## CiderDonut

OMG congrats Rojo!! I hope your recovery goes really smoothly!


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats rojo!!! How exciting! Cannot wait to hear the story and see some pictures!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Moni- test test test!!!!


----------



## Allika

Congratulations rojo!!!! Best wishes for you and your lo and prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## moni77

Ingodshand said:


> Moni- test test test!!!!

Maybe on Tuesday... only 10pdiui today - want a better shot at seeing the second line. 

Congrats on the baby girl lil!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Congratulations Rojo!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ahhhh a baby girl!! I can't wait to hear all about it and see her!!!!


----------



## River54

Congrats Rojo!!!

Can't wait to hear all about it. :)


----------



## lune_miel

CiderD- Yay it's a strong :bfp: ! Got any digis to give you confirmation?!

Lilrojo- Congrats on your baby girl! :pink:


----------



## ajd36

Team Pink!!!! Congrats Rojo :happydance: So excited to see pics of the LO and hear how things are going with you and the family. Hope you're back home soon and settling in.


----------



## mwb2040

Yay!! A BFP and a baby girl!! What a good weekend! Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Kins

Ahh love it! Congrats Rojo can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lifeis - thnking of you today and hoping that your follies have grown at today's checkup!

river - I'm so sorry your IUI got canceled :( That' awful. I guess we can still watch for your bfp though since you went ahead and BD! You're not out yet. Wouldn't this mean that your chance for multiples is really high though?
Sorry your mom is pressuring you :( Maybe she just is trying to support you in her own way and doesn't realize how difficult it can be for you.
You have quad nephews??? Did your sister conceive them naturally?!

CIDER!!!!!! :bfp: ALL THE WAY!!!!! Ahhhh congrats congrats!! Can't wait for your betas tomorrow, it can't get here soon enough!!!

Moni, I have you testing Thursday, are you going to hold out or cave and poas?!

Rojo, I know I've already said this but CONGRATS! She is beautiful and can't wait for you to post your birth story and photos on here for all of us to see!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## moni77

I want to wait until Thursday - I normally don't get AF until 16dpo - so 14 dpiui is still early for me. Since this is my first IUI I am not sure if it will affect my cycle or not. I only have one FRER left and a couple of digitals.

I was crampy on and off last week (mainly on the right side which I think is weird since I had the 2 follicles on the left side) but have been fine since the weekend - so I am thinking I am out for the first cycle and don't really want to see the negative yet. 

BUT - I might give in and test tomorrow at 12dpiui - just to get it over with. Hubby wants me to wait to Thursday since that is the day the doctor said to test.

Obviously I am going back and forth here and probably won't make up my mind until I actually POAS! (maybe the indecisiveness is a good sign!)


----------



## Grateful365

Cider!!! OMG! Congrats that looks like a strong BFP to me!!! 

Can't wait to hear all about your appointment tomorrow....do we really have to wait until tomorrow?! LOL


----------



## River54

Hopin4ABump said:


> river - I'm so sorry your IUI got canceled :( That' awful. I guess we can still watch for your bfp though since you went ahead and BD! You're not out yet. Wouldn't this mean that your chance for multiples is really high though?
> Sorry your mom is pressuring you :( Maybe she just is trying to support you in her own way and doesn't realize how difficult it can be for you.
> You have quad nephews??? Did your sister conceive them naturally?!

The chance is higher, though they didn't think I'd O all of the follies on my own. They said most likely 2-4 would. And considering even with IUI and 2 follies, we didn't get anything, and they were originally hoping for 3-4 follies with IUI this cycle, we figured we'd give it a shot. We don't expect all will actually fertilize and take, but think we have a good chance at one working :)
Yes, I have quad nephews. My brother and his other half went the route of IVF and they put 2 in. Both split, and they ended up with 2 sets of identicals. All are healthy. 
Looks like I am about 1 dpo today :) tww begin!

lifeis - hope your check up is great! - Let us know!

cider - tomorrow can't come soon enough for that beta!

moni - :test:


----------



## lifeisbeauty

GOod afternoon everyone!

I am a little bummed this morning and for some reason feeling kind of angry. I went to my appointment and I have two follicles at 14mm and 15mm. When I went in on Friday both of them were at 14mm, so they really aren't growing any. Today is CD 16. My Dr wants me to come back in on Wednesday CD18, and see if they have grown. I asked her why she thinks they would grow any more when they really didn't grow at all the last 3 days and she said that sometimes it take a while for hormones to catch up. She also said that if we have to do another cycle she will up my dosage of femara. I am just a little frustrated because I feel like since my follicles aren't ready now, that we are going to be out this cycle. I am sorry to be such a crab, I guess I am just scared that this isn't going to be our cycle.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Moni, I don't blame you for feeling torn! But promise us if you do poas, let us line spot :) :) :) :haha:

River, I'm still very excited for you, and I Hope you still get your BFP out of this!! FX'D!!!
I'm also pretty in awe of your brother's quads! What are the ODDS of having 2 sets of identical twins?! Crazy, and all boys too! Man I bet they have their hands full :)

lifeis, I'm sorry you're having such a tough time :( I am going to keep my FX'd that those follies grow for you and that this IS your cycle, but they are just taking their sweet time! BIG :hugs: to you. I'm not giving up on this cycle yet!!!


----------



## moni77

Will do...I'll have to figure out how to post though!


----------



## Kins

lifeis- that happened to me often my follies didnt budge but they continued to give me low dose injections...are they at least doing that? Be persistance with them. Tell them you would prefer to have the medication and see what happens... ie: over stimulation and then cancelling of cycle. Drs can be pretty flexible when you are more stern.


River- since your doctors thing you are abstaining from sex when do they want to see you again?


----------



## Allika

@lifeis: I have no explanation for the low growth other than that your body went through a lot in the last weeks and that might make it a little bit more difficult to predict...


----------



## River54

Hopin - the odds are insanely low of that ever happening. When I told my fs, he was in shock and said that is insanely rare.

Kins - They just said to call when I get my period. They have us on their list for IVF in the new year, and said December would have to be a natural cycle if we were to try, but that I could be monitored for the natural cycle if I wanted to be since apparently there is some carry over from a stimmed cycle. I am assuming that if I end up having to call them about the period, they'll set in motion the IVF paperwork etc.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

River did you tell them that you had already BD'd the day before or just leave that part out?


----------



## mwb2040

Ok ladies, I need your opinion on something&#8230; So I told people at work today that I'm pregnant. I had to, cause I'm starting to show&#8230; I also told them it's twins. I've already gotten the question "naturally?" more than once. First of all, I think it's extremely rude to ask. I mean you don't ask someone how many times they BD'ed before they got pregnant either, right? I'm sure people mean well and are just curious, but the more I think about it, the more it upsets me. Mind your own business&#8230; They have NO idea what we go/went through to make these beautiful babies. 

So, I've just been saying yes&#8230; I hate lying about it, and I'm not ashamed of it at all, but the fact that they're asking just bothers me. And these are not close friends.. They're co-workers.

I think I'm the only one on here with twins so far, but please let me know if you have some kind of good answer for me.


----------



## luna_19

Mwb I was originally expecting twins (we saw two at 6 week scan but only one grew at 12 weeks). When people asked I just said i was on fertility meds and left it at that. It's really none if their business but i found that shut them up about it


----------



## Ingodshand

I agree with Lune.. If you tell them natural then I am sure more questions will come but if you say you were on meds then most people will shut up!! The only other thing is that I think a lot of us suffer if in silence so maybe you can help someone struggling?? Maybe just a positive way to look at their nosiness?


----------



## moni77

Because of certain tv shows people have a big misconception about how fertility treatment works. Because of that I would be curious to know what they really meant by "naturally". In terms of a response - it is really a judgment call about how close you feel to people and how much you want them to know. A lot of people know that I have been ttc for a year and when they ask how it is going, I have told them that I am now going to a fertility clinic. However, those that do not even know that I am trying - I am not sure I want to know the full extent of my difficulties. However I agree with Ingodshands, everyone is so secretive - there might be others in your same situation and you dont even know - and could potentially help them. It is only by talking to others that you learn things - I mentioned to a coworker who recently got back from maternity leave that we had been trying for awhile and she told me about her difficulties (5 months, a miscarriage, then right away) - it made it more real being able to talk to her about it and she definitely helped my perspective - so perhaps you can help others as well. BUT if you are not comfortable with them knowing, then continue to say naturally - twins occur naturally all the time, no harm in that.


----------



## River54

Hopin - no I had forgotten to - I was sort of in shock at the office - soooo didn't think of it until later that day when I was talking to OH about it. By then, there was noone to call as it was Saturday.

mwb - it really is none of their business. But it seems the common question when people are expecting more than 1, as if it would make a difference or something. I don't think people realize how personal a question it actually is. 
I wouldn't worry about telling people yes regardless - do whatever feels comfortable to you.

You could retort - 
"They are not robots/zombies/etc"
"They are not fake twins"
"They were planned"
"Yes, we had S-E-X"
"Yes, I am growing them myself"
"We got a 2 for 1 special!"
"Why? Do you need a fertility doctor?"
If they have children - "Did you have sex to conceive your children?"
"Wow - that is a very personal question. Akin to me asking you how often you have sex."
"We used modern positions"


----------



## River54

I agree with others though, if you are comfortable with people knowing you used fertility medications, it may help some others. - But ONLY if you are comfortable opening up to it.

Even though most of my female co-workers are pregnant or just had a baby, I found out later that a couple of them had tried for years and went through miscarriages to get theirs. 
It wasn't until I opened up to one coworker saying that we had been trying for a couple years already, did she mention others around me who had their own struggles, and how it finally happened for them.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hopin: Thanks for the positive thoughts! You ladies are great!

Kins: No, I am not on injectables at all. I just took femara from CD3-7 (5mg) and that's it. She said next time she will up the femara, but that doesn't help me now. I would be so sad if we had to cancel the cycle.

Allika: I was wondering if our m/c would have an effect on our treatments right away. That's definitely going to be a question I will ask on Wednesday when I go in for my u/s.

I do have one extra question for you ladies. Is there a point where it just gets too late to let your follicles grow? I mean there is going to come a point when I get AF...right? Also, if these follicles stay this size, do they just leave them and cancel the cycle? Won't they turn into cysts?

Thanks for all your wonderful help ladies! I do not know what I would do without you!!


----------



## Allika

Eventually they will grow and ovulate - however if they ovulate "later" in the cycle (past day 20) I read somewhere that quality is compromised! I would try to stay relaxed. Getting over a MC is stressful enough and if you worry now about this cycle not being the one, you're adding a lot of pressure! Try to take the pressure out! Femara worked for you first try...does it really need to happen this month instead of next? Try to see the positive and stay calm. If this cycle is a bust at least you can have a drink on thanksgiving (I know you'd give that drink up for a pregnancy right away but still - try to not obsess).

For me my first Femara round ended in a MC after that we tried 2 more months of Femara and 2 months of Femara and injectibles. None successful! I was an emotional wreck because I was so obsessed over it! I remember during the IVF consult my RE said, the chances of us getting pregnant again without IVF were very high but he said his concern is my sanity as I was a crying mess and just couldn't handle the rollercoaster ride anymore. He gave us the choice of continuing on with Femara. He said it could be 1 try or 12! All depends on the right egg! I couldn't handle the ups and downs anymore and we opted for IVF.

Was it necessary? Probably not but I couldn't deal with my sadness anymore!


----------



## moni77

No testing tomorrow for me - I was going to flip a coin to see if I wait or not and checked the boxand it was empty - I must have used it and just not thrown out the box. ugh. I'm taking this as a sign and waiting until Thursday.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb - that is a very personal question and honestly, nobody's business in my opinoin. If it's something you feel comfortable sharing because you want to help others in their struggles then that's great, but if not, do not feel obligated to share your personal medical information. I wouldn't feel obligated at ALL. Hope this helps!

moni- Bummer! I guess that IS a sign then. But I still want you to poas :haha: Only 2 more days!

AFM- had an appointment today, everything seemed great! HB was 160, etc etc. Nothing too exciting to report. :)


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Everyone!!!!

I am back and not rested at all...lol I didn't have a very good trip as my DH was not with me and I don't always get along with my BIL but oh well it was ok. 

How is everyone doing? I haven't gone thru the whole week yet as I just haven't had time so feel free to catch me up. lol

AFM: I woke up on Sunday morning to get ready to leave the ship which was Day 14, I have been on my meds to help slow down ovulation so it was getting to be perfect timing. Anyways I noticed I was getting very strong O pains and I just felt like I was going to O that time. Yes perfect timing cause I would be home with my hubby that evening after my 9 hour drive. So we DTD that evening and such. I went to the dr yesterday to get my ultrasound and blood work as now was CD15 and going by my other months I would be Oing very soon. I told the nurse about the pains I had and said I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't have a follie. So she checked and I did have one at 2.0 and lining was 1.1. She told me to come back today for another check and probably trigger. I did but my follie was at 2.6 now so growing but seems a lot in only 24hrs. My bloods from yesterday were E2-99 and LH-12. The ultrasound tech seemed to think today that my follie was actually a cyst. The nurse wasn't as convinced because she said it can get mixed up a lot of the time. Anyways she is thinking that yes I may have actually O'd when I thought I did and that was why maybe my estrogen was so low (it has never been that low on CD15 before). I guess if it was really a cyst it could be that low. lol Anyways I am just waiting for the nurse to call with bloods from today she was also running a progesterone to see if I did O after all. 

I am guessing I am now 2dpo until told otherwise. :)

Sorry for the rambling I have missed u guys:)


----------



## MandaC

**UPDATE**

The nurse just called I for sure O'd on Sunday all my levels were down and my Progesterone was way up:) So I am for sure 2dpo!!!! Lets cross our fingers for this more natural cycle:) 
I will be testing Dec 1, 2013!!

She said my follie they thought was a cyst was actually the Corpus Lutium (sp?) so the shell from my egg. Nothing to worry about:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Cider don't you have betas today?????!

I just checked and the correct gender guesses for Rojo were: LDizzy, Hopin, Grateful, IGH, mwb

I will wait to update all of that until we get her birth story :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome back Manda, FX'd for you! Sorry your trip wasn't great.


----------



## Allika

Excited for you Manda! What are they going to do about the cyst though?


----------



## MandaC

Allika said:


> Excited for you Manda! What are they going to do about the cyst though?

It's not an actual cyst the nurse said it was just the follie shell that always turns into a fluid filled cyst after ovulation. It will go away just like every other time.


----------



## lune_miel

Waiting for *Cider *!:coffee: :paper:

*Hopin*- can you put me down for OB visit 12/6 and Anatomy scan 12/20?! Your Gender Scan is this FRIDAY!! 
:blue:?:pink:?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wait Lune, you have a gender scan this Friday?!?!! ME TOO!!!!!!!! What time is yours? Ahhh how exciting we will both have ours on Friday!! Did you book a private one?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lol. What a goof. I got SO excited because I missed where you said "your" before gender scan :dohh: I was pumped because I thought you said 'Gender scan is THIS Friday!' lol.


----------



## Grateful365

Lune and Hopin.....you last couple posts about the gender scan just gave me a huge case of DEJA VU.........

Weird.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ohhh really?!


----------



## CiderDonut

Had my blood test this morning -- Beta-HCG is at 330! :happydance:

Having another blood test on Friday to see if it goes up. Stick little bean stick!

Edited to add: 14DPO


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Cider! :yipee: :dance: :happydance: Wooohooooo!!! Our first November BFP!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice #'s too! What DPO are you?


----------



## River54

Cider - that's a great number for 14dpo!:dance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Kins

Lifeis- ovulation is never gauranteed. They are likely to ovulate but not until they are at least 17 is what my RE told me. 


ya know whats weird there are so many people on clomid and femera who only take it for like a couple days. My doctor had me on it and looking back it looks like i started on letrozole(femara) daily from like 3/2/12 to 3/19/12 but checking my blood and vaginal u/s every 5days or so and my follicles never really budged my estrogen was 35 so she finally stopped pills and started me on injections. She made my cycles really long at times....weeks of meds like 3 weeks of injs etc.

Sooooooooooooo basically every doc is different. I wonder why I was a daily medicine person for extended time and most people arent. Maybe because mine never budged at all


----------



## Kins

AHHH welcome back MANDA....good luck to you! The "shell of the egg" is a good sign...apparently it helps with fertilization and maturing or something to that effect is what the doctor told me. I had one too. the doctor thought it was a huge cyst like a size 25 but then it was gone next appt i think...its been a little bit so i may have my facts mixed up

HOPIN-- I dont think I ever gave you a guess for you. I guess GIRL For you......oooh wait or do I say boy? My first gut instinct has been boy for you but the the heart beat today is deterring me...........ahhhhhhhhhhhh okay Im gonna go with my gut and say BOY... can I guess for myself too? haha boy as well.

CIDER- CONGRATS!!!! 330 is an EXCELLANT #.....first try with clomid right? AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins, you hadn't guessed yet but I will put you down as boy for both myself and for you!

Cider, for 14 DPO that's amazing!!!!


----------



## Allika

Congratulations cider! That's a great number for 14 DPO. How many follies did you have?


----------



## CiderDonut

Allika said:


> Congratulations cider! That's a great number for 14 DPO. How many follies did you have?

Thanks Allika! I had only one follicle that was above 18 mm when I triggered. My last ultrasound was ~36 hours before I triggered, so it's possible that more caught up, but I'm hoping not. I don't think I could handle twins!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ohhh really?!

Yes, really bad! How strange. I could have sworn you two had that exact conversation before previously......??? Am I going crazy?! LOL :wacko:


----------



## Grateful365

Wonderful news and wonderful # Cider!!!!!!! Whoooo hoooooo!!!! Congrats on your BFP! Is this your first?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LMAO! Hmmmmmmmmmmm........ not that I recall. But we could've. That's so odd!


JENNA....you've been quiet, missy! Where are you?! You think you get a free pass because you bought a house and are in the proces of moving?! :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

I second that Jenna!!! You put down those paint brushes missy and update us! LOL :haha: 

Well that sounded funny even though I know its your OH who's painting.


----------



## MandaC

@ Cider....That is a great number Cider!!! Congrats:) Could it be twins?? I am very excited for you!

@ Kins...Do you know how it helps with maturing and fertilization. You have me curious now. lol


----------



## Kins

No clue. Lol sorry just what I heard something about hormones or something


----------



## ajd36

Long post coming....sorry if I missed anyone!!

Cider: That beta looks wonderful!!! Cant wait to see just how fast it is doubling :happydance:

Moni: :test:

Lifeis: Keeping my FX that your follies will grow and be ready for trigger on the next u/s. 

River: I loved all of your responses to MWB :rofl: they were great! I always had to do a baseline u/s after medicated cycles just to check for cysts. Let&#8217;s just pray you won&#8217;t need that u/s and that you guys caught that egg(s). It&#8217;s scary to do an IUI with that many. Did they give you guys a choice or just cancel based on their policy? I did an IUI with 6 follies and 3 stragglers but no trigger (so not all of them would ovulate) and still got BFN&#8230;. You never can tell what is going to happen. 

Ttc: half way through the tww!! Keeping my FX those spermies caught one of three eggs!! When is your test date??

Manda: welcome back and best of luck!! Sounds like you had good timing and hopefully you can catch that egg!

Hockey: how was your appt yesterday? Best of luck with all the wedding planning!! That is so exciting and February is coming up so quick :)

Smiley: how did your treatment go, any side effects? When do you have an u/s to see how its going?

FindingK: best of luck with IVF :hugs: We have many miracles coming from many ways. Have you given it thought to how many you are going to put back in?

KC: planning on chart stalking in the next coming week!!

MWB: one of the other pharmacists opened up to me a few months back and shared with me that they were trying for a year and did a bunch of fertility treatments and that she had a loss within a week of my first loss. Once I got my BFP I went out to dinner with her and we shared everything. Come to find out we were at the same clinic and were seeing the same NP&#8217;s at the same time. It really helped to share that with someone and just see how many people are struggling with conceiving. So ONLY if you are comfortable and want to share&#8230;.otherwise, its none of their business. Only one person asked me&#8230;.so who&#8217;s the father? And of course it was a male who asked :haha:

Allika: really liked your FB announcement! That was so cute. I was considering an idea and thought I would throw it out to you ladies&#8230;&#8230; you know all those list people are doing about things people don&#8217;t know about them&#8230;I thought of just creating one of those and making #8 (b/c it was IUI #8) saying something like &#8220;Few people know that I am growing my miracle in me&#8221; I just need to tell my niece and nephew before I do a FB announcement &#9786;

Hopin: I&#8217;m still guessing a girl for you!!! Though my track record hasn&#8217;t been great lately :haha:

Kins: they did keep you on orals for a long time there&#8230;that&#8217;s a new one for me. But&#8230;.appears it worked for you! Almost 19wks&#8230;can&#8217;t wait to see what fruit you are tomorrow!

Lune: Yay, you&#8217;ll know the sex for xmas!! I&#8217;ve heard of couples who learn the sex right around that time have had the sex written down and then they open it on xmas morning. 

IGH: Congrats on being half full!!! Can&#8217;t wait to see what size fruit you are tomorrow!

LDizzy: just two more months!! Have you packed your bags for the big day yet? Do you have a nursery set up?

Lei: how are things going with you girl?

Grateful, Jenna and Luna: time for new baby pics!!! We :heart: baby pics!

Rojo: Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!! Praying you guys head home very very soon. 

AFM: genetics called yesterday and said I could try and repeat the Harmony test if I wanted to or I could move onto other testing options. I had selected the Harmony test because it was zero risk to the baby, just a simple blood draw where they can extract the fetal DNA from my blood. It works 98% of the time&#8230;I fell into the 2% of people who didn&#8217;t get results on the first round. I have a 50% chance of getting results on the second try&#8230;which I did yesterday. I know in my heart that the results won&#8217;t change my actions but would just help me mentally prepare for our future together. So I&#8217;ll see what happens with new two vials they took. Then next month I do the second part of the blood draws they do for the NT to look at neural things (I didn&#8217;t do the full NT scan).
I&#8217;m also still struggling with MS everyday. I&#8217;m still losing weight and I know I&#8217;m not getting in enough calories. I&#8217;m trying my best to eat&#8230;.this morning I enjoyed peanut butter and banana on toast. Yesterday I craved French toast so I made some for dinner&#8230;.also yummy!


----------



## Kins

Aj-actaully stopped the orals on me bc they didn't work and I got pregnant with injectibles . I'm a mango tomorrow. Aj peanut butter and a banana sound sooo good right now 

Allika! Put your announcement on here I wanna see it pleeeease

Rojo---show some photos on here ;-) I wanna see that beautiful girl


----------



## Allika

Here is our fb announcement! I was wrecking my brain for a cute announcement but couldn't think of something creative so just went with this. I wrote "our dog is no longer allowed on our bed and our couch - we couldn't be happier"
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mwb2040

Cider - Awesome first beta!! You might join me in the twin club!!

Allika - Very cute Facebook announcement! I love when people are creative like that, cause I'm not!!

Ajd - When are you planning on making the announcement? I told people at work today, I felt like I had to. I'm really starting to show. My bosses were so excited and supportive, it was pretty amazing. 

River - I loved your responses!! 

And thanks everyone else too for your advice on how to answer the "naturally?" question. I'm really comfortable talking about it if someone would approach me about it. But not when someone just blurts it out in a group of people just cause they're nosy. I think it just totally caught me off guard the first couple of times. Not I just kinda assess the situation and respond however I feel like it!

Good things going on around here, I like it!!


----------



## smileydoc

Cider - CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp: so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!

My Update -

So I feel awful that is has taken me a couple of days to fill you all in on my news, but I think I have just been trying to let it set in and still don't really believe it! Last I told you, I had day 3 bloods taken last Wednesday and was getting ready to start Clomid last Friday! My doctor was not too hopeful after my HSG test and discovering my right tube is completely blocked! The plan was to head straight to the fertility clinic next month! I've learned NOTHING goes as planned!!!!! Thursday I woke up with no period, very weird since my last 8 cycles were 8-10 days long! I researched Clomid that night and read it was a category D drug and should not be taken while pregnant. Even though I knew there was no chance I was pregnant I figured I would take one just to ease my mind before starting the meds. So Friday morning I got up and wholly cow, :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!! I took 3 b/c I didn't believe it! DH was out of town, so I went to my work out class as usual and was still in SHOCK!!! I called my doctor and she was equally as excited and in shock! I went in for blood work Friday and yesterday! HCG levels looks fabulous and increasing as expected! I have my first ultra sound next Tuesday and I guess now it's becoming real!!!!!!! Still very nervous and anxious as it truly was a miracle that we got pregnant! Thankful for all your support and praying you all too will get your rainbow babies! Keep you posted and can't wait to add my due date to the front page!!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

I actually announced to whole family and closest friends already. Right after the bleeding episode I had at 8w4d I told everyone at work and they were all so supportive. This past weekend I went to wine country with two couples and announced to them...it was so much fun to cheers in a wine room and say "guess who's pregnant?"

Next week I am flying to Utah to spend turkey day with my best from high school and her family. She has no idea i'm pregnant and can't wait to surprise her.

After that I will be almost 16wks and comfortable with telling my niece and nephew. I might tell when I call home on thanksgiving...or wait to get back and can facetime with them.

Once I tell them......I can share with the world :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats cider and smiley!!! What a great day!!


----------



## MandaC

smileydoc said:


> Cider - CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp: so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My Update -
> 
> So I feel awful that is has taken me a couple of days to fill you all in on my news, but I think I have just been trying to let it set in and still don't really believe it! Last I told you, I had day 3 bloods taken last Wednesday and was getting ready to start Clomid last Friday! My doctor was not too hopeful after my HSG test and discovering my right tube is completely blocked! The plan was to head straight to the fertility clinic next month! I've learned NOTHING goes as planned!!!!! Thursday I woke up with no period, very weird since my last 8 cycles were 8-10 days long! I researched Clomid that night and read it was a category D drug and should not be taken while pregnant. Even though I knew there was no chance I was pregnant I figured I would take one just to ease my mind before starting the meds. So Friday morning I got up and wholly cow, :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!! I took 3 b/c I didn't believe it! DH was out of town, so I went to my work out class as usual and was still in SHOCK!!! I called my doctor and she was equally as excited and in shock! I went in for blood work Friday and yesterday! HCG levels looks fabulous and increasing as expected! I have my first ultra sound next Tuesday and I guess now it's becoming real!!!!!!! Still very nervous and anxious as it truly was a miracle that we got pregnant! Thankful for all your support and praying you all too will get your rainbow babies! Keep you posted and can't wait to add my due date to the front page!!!!!!

WOW!! That is awesome!! Congrats:) H & H 9 months:)


----------



## Allika

congrats smileydoc! that is awesome!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

OMG Smiley!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! What a wonderful surprise :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats smiley! :happydance:

So did you have a really light bleed when af was due? I had that too so was sure I was out and didn't end up testing until 15 dpo.


----------



## Allika

@smiley....actually now that i think about it a friend of mine kind of had the same thing happen and her doctor thinks its because of the hsg that cleared the tube that she was able to get pregnant. Her hsg was right around the time of implantation, i believe 5 dpo?! and boom 10 days after the hsg preggo.


----------



## smileydoc

luna_19 said:


> Congrats smiley! :happydance:
> 
> So did you have a really light bleed when af was due? I had that too so was sure I was out and didn't end up testing until 15 dpo.

Yes I normally have a very light period, but those three days were extremely light and actually Wednesday I barely bled at all! I just thought I was really light but when it didn't show up Thursday or Friday morning I was confused. I thought it might have had something to do with my HSG test, but turns out I was wrong! Thank goodness I decided to randomly test!!!!!


----------



## smileydoc

Thank you so much for all the LOVE!!!! It feels so good to have such an AMAZING support system and I'm so glad I have you to share it with! It's very weird carrying around this secret, so I'm thankful I got to let it out of the bag a little!! :hugs: to all of you!!!!!! Looking forward to more :bfp: so we can all do the :happydance:! 

PS - when did you all start telling people?!?! By my calculations I'm 5 weeks, so I know it will be a while, but just not sure when?!


----------



## smileydoc

Allika said:


> @smiley....actually now that i think about it a friend of mine kind of had the same thing happen and her doctor thinks its because of the hsg that cleared the tube that she was able to get pregnant. Her hsg was right around the time of implantation, i believe 5 dpo?! and boom 10 days after the hsg preggo.

Yes I had my HSG on CD 11, 5-8 days before ovulation! So the hope was that it cleared out my one working side and if I happened to release an egg from that side I might get pregnant! It was a big fat MIGHT, so somehow the stars were aligned and my miracle baby made it!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

I had to tell my work right away because there was things I couldn't do while pregnant but we waited until after my 12 week scan to tell family :)


----------



## CiderDonut

Smiley -- what a GREAT surprise!

I'm *thrilled* for you, and so excited to have someone at about the same stage as me to track progress with. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months, and an exciting, baby-filled July!!


----------



## River54

Congrats smileydoc! Soo good that you tested just to make sure! Awesome surprise


----------



## River54

ajd36 said:


> Long post coming....sorry if I missed anyone!!
> 
> Cider: That beta looks wonderful!!! Cant wait to see just how fast it is doubling :happydance:
> 
> Moni: :test:
> 
> Lifeis: Keeping my FX that your follies will grow and be ready for trigger on the next u/s.
> 
> River: I loved all of your responses to MWB :rofl: they were great! I always had to do a baseline u/s after medicated cycles just to check for cysts. Lets just pray you wont need that u/s and that you guys caught that egg(s). Its scary to do an IUI with that many. Did they give you guys a choice or just cancel based on their policy? I did an IUI with 6 follies and 3 stragglers but no trigger (so not all of them would ovulate) and still got BFN. You never can tell what is going to happen.
> 
> Ttc: half way through the tww!! Keeping my FX those spermies caught one of three eggs!! When is your test date??
> 
> Manda: welcome back and best of luck!! Sounds like you had good timing and hopefully you can catch that egg!
> 
> Hockey: how was your appt yesterday? Best of luck with all the wedding planning!! That is so exciting and February is coming up so quick :)
> 
> Smiley: how did your treatment go, any side effects? When do you have an u/s to see how its going?
> 
> FindingK: best of luck with IVF :hugs: We have many miracles coming from many ways. Have you given it thought to how many you are going to put back in?
> 
> KC: planning on chart stalking in the next coming week!!
> 
> MWB: one of the other pharmacists opened up to me a few months back and shared with me that they were trying for a year and did a bunch of fertility treatments and that she had a loss within a week of my first loss. Once I got my BFP I went out to dinner with her and we shared everything. Come to find out we were at the same clinic and were seeing the same NPs at the same time. It really helped to share that with someone and just see how many people are struggling with conceiving. So ONLY if you are comfortable and want to share.otherwise, its none of their business. Only one person asked me.so whos the father? And of course it was a male who asked :haha:
> 
> Allika: really liked your FB announcement! That was so cute. I was considering an idea and thought I would throw it out to you ladies you know all those list people are doing about things people dont know about themI thought of just creating one of those and making #8 (b/c it was IUI #8) saying something like Few people know that I am growing my miracle in me I just need to tell my niece and nephew before I do a FB announcement &#9786;
> 
> Hopin: Im still guessing a girl for you!!! Though my track record hasnt been great lately :haha:
> 
> Kins: they did keep you on orals for a long time therethats a new one for me. But.appears it worked for you! Almost 19wkscant wait to see what fruit you are tomorrow!
> 
> Lune: Yay, youll know the sex for xmas!! Ive heard of couples who learn the sex right around that time have had the sex written down and then they open it on xmas morning.
> 
> IGH: Congrats on being half full!!! Cant wait to see what size fruit you are tomorrow!
> 
> LDizzy: just two more months!! Have you packed your bags for the big day yet? Do you have a nursery set up?
> 
> Lei: how are things going with you girl?
> 
> Grateful, Jenna and Luna: time for new baby pics!!! We :heart: baby pics!
> 
> Rojo: Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!! Praying you guys head home very very soon.
> 
> AFM: genetics called yesterday and said I could try and repeat the Harmony test if I wanted to or I could move onto other testing options. I had selected the Harmony test because it was zero risk to the baby, just a simple blood draw where they can extract the fetal DNA from my blood. It works 98% of the timeI fell into the 2% of people who didnt get results on the first round. I have a 50% chance of getting results on the second trywhich I did yesterday. I know in my heart that the results wont change my actions but would just help me mentally prepare for our future together. So Ill see what happens with new two vials they took. Then next month I do the second part of the blood draws they do for the NT to look at neural things (I didnt do the full NT scan).
> Im also still struggling with MS everyday. Im still losing weight and I know Im not getting in enough calories. Im trying my best to eat.this morning I enjoyed peanut butter and banana on toast. Yesterday I craved French toast so I made some for dinner.also yummy!

We got a choice. 
Go ahead with IUI
Do a follicular aspiration and then IUI
Cancel
Convert to IVF

They really were against converting to IVF so they didn't give us that choice at first. They really didn't recommend going ahead with the IUI either. The aspiration was akin to an egg retrieval and I wasn't up for that. So we cancelled. I do hope something happens with this cycle.


----------



## smileydoc

CiderDonut said:


> Smiley -- what a GREAT surprise!
> 
> I'm *thrilled* for you, and so excited to have someone at about the same stage as me to track progress with. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months, and an exciting, baby-filled July!!

Whohoo Cider we're belly buddies!!! When is your due date? How are you feeling? So excited to share this with you :flower:


----------



## ajd36

Smiley: I remember Lei comparing having the HSG to adding velcro to your system!! Seems to work wonders. I got y BFP the second cycle after mine :)

River: I don't think follicular aspiration was ever offered to me....and something I never read about either. I'm surprised so many people have IUI's canceled when that is an option....unless its not done at a lot of places :shrug:

AFM: I was craving a baked potato with sour cream for dinner so I got all bundled up and went out in the rain to get it....and now I don't want it....blah! This is how dinner goes most nights....I struggle to eat dinner


----------



## Kins

OMG smiley!!!!!!! Excellent news! How did you tell your husband??? Also can you remind me had you been on meds prior to the hsg? I keep hearing these stories of bfp after the hshg! So excited for you! Count down to scan pics 

Allika- Aww poor dog lol jk. That is a cute announcement. Where is everyone getting those chalk boards I've just been printing out my week on regular white paper for my bump pictures. Hasn't been exciting


----------



## Ingodshand

Adj- I have a cyst aspirated right before my ivf cycle and it was one of the most painful things. I would not recommend to anyone!


----------



## Ingodshand

Ah the baby is a pomegranate! Yummy!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SMILEY congrats!! :yipee: What a wonderful :bfp: and that makes 2 for November!! :dance: Fabulous!!!


----------



## moni77

Congrats Smiley!!!

AFM - testing tomorrow....


----------



## Grateful365

Congratulations Cider and Smiley!!!

​
What a great couple days....and can't wait to see WHO #3 will be! I'm so happy for you two, how wonderful. Are these your first BFPs?


----------



## Grateful365

moni77 said:


> Congrats Smiley!!!
> 
> AFM - testing tomorrow....

FX'd for you Moni!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## smileydoc

Grateful365 said:


> Congratulations Cider and Smiley!!!
> 
> ​
> What a great couple days....and can't wait to see WHO #3 will be! I'm so happy for you two, how wonderful. Are these your first BFPs?

Yes FIRST :bfp: which makes it even harder to believe after months and months of disappointment! Hoping everyone else gets their moment and can share in this joy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MandaC

Morning all:)

3dpo today nothing exciting. I am trying to not symptom spot at all this month but it is sooooo hard. lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

So sorry I've been MIA lately girls. Things have been so crazy with the move and now we have Thanksgiving coming up that my mother volunteered us for only a week after we moved :dohh:
I've been stalking though and wanted to give a big :hugs: to the BFPs!


----------



## Grateful365

If anyone needs a smile or a laugh this morning, I just posted a really cute video of Jimmy in my journal. :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hehe, funny article:

https://www.gq.com/entertainment/humor/201307/nine-baby-naming-rules-2013


----------



## Allika

Where did breaking dawn go?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

She was taking a break from TTC and I guess just decided to take a break from BNB all together. I do think she'll be back though!

TypeA has been MIA too. And Lei!

Everyone is quiet!!!


----------



## Allika

Ok Ill throw something in that will raise the heat:

routine Infant circumcision

What are pros and cons? How does your DH feel about it?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

DS is circumcised, and if this is a boy, he will be too. DH & I are on the same page with that. To each his own!


----------



## CiderDonut

Grateful365 said:


> Congratulations Cider and Smiley!!!
> 
> ​
> What a great couple days....and can't wait to see WHO #3 will be! I'm so happy for you two, how wonderful. Are these your first BFPs?


Wow, big text, I feel so special!! It's really great to share this with you guys, since it's too early to tell anyone besides my husband. 

This is my first BFP. I'm finding it difficult to stay calm given all of the things that could go wrong in the next 9 months, but it helps to be able to put those down on paper (so to speak) here, and have the input of all of you awesome ladies.


----------



## Grateful365

TRY not to worry Cider. I know its hard but sending positive vibes to your baby and NOT worrying is probably the best thing you can do for baby. Everything else is pretty much out of our control :hugs: 

Super exciting!


----------



## luna_19

Circumcision seems like a really popular thing in the US. It's not very common here and isn't covered by universal health care so you have to pay for it. We never even discussed it but my hubby isn't cut either.


----------



## Grateful365

Interesting how much it varies around the world!


----------



## Allika

Yeah I am with hopin. To each it's own...however I grew up in Europe so I am not used to circumcision, DH is American and for him it's out of the question. He wants our son (if we have a son) to look just like him. I can understand his thinking but having a hard time wrapping my mind around it from my own perspective....


----------



## ajd36

oh boy.... I guess this is something I will have to consider.... hard since I don't have one lol :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

I don't get the whole baby needs to look like daddy thing. By the time he is old.enough to realize there is a difference he would be old enough for an explanation. Personally I don't like.the idea of circumcision..it just always makes me think of how female "circumcision" is considered normal in some parts of the world and is of course completely unacceptable everywhere else.


----------



## Kins

IGH- officially in your 2nd half of pregnancy!! Yey
Or did you consider entering your 20weeks halfway there? I never know with they pregnancy calenders


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> She was taking a break from TTC and I guess just decided to take a break from BNB all together. I do think she'll be back though!
> 
> TypeA has been MIA too. And Lei!
> 
> Everyone is quiet!!!

Hey...she said will be stalking from time to time but not saying to much:) She will be back in the new year she said when its time to start her IVF.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...just wanted to drop in and say hi. a lot (pesonally) has been going in (good stuff not related to ttc). But just soooo busy....and we moved so did not ever get a chance to drop in. 
Having said that:

Allika...today I had a really weird feeling that I should make time to come to bnb and catch up with u ladies...and imagine my surprise when I saw your post asking about me... :)

Glad to see u doing well and lived your fb announcement. 

Hoping, ajd.soooo happy to see you both continue on your bump journey...can't wait for more pics!

Rojo -. Omg congrats on the baby girl! Yay! Looking fwd to pics!!!!!!!

Cider, smiley...awesome news on the bfpa...go team has November 

To all the newbies that have joined in my absence ...this is an amazing group of ladies...love them!!

Oh manda...hi hun!!! good luck this cycle. :)

Afm...no bfp. no tracking nothing g except acupuncture.


----------



## Allika

Yay good to be caught up on how you're doing. I had a feeling this morning that we needed to hear from you so I am glad you're doing well!


----------



## lune_miel

*Cider *- We told our parents right away because they knew we were trying and had been there for us during the m/c in the spring. Does your close family know you were trying? Do what feels right, think about who you want to be there for you no matter what.

Congrats to *smileydoc*! :happydance:

I told DH circumcision is up to him, as I'm undecided. I just worry about any rare side effects, and be there to make sure they use anesthesia! Totally weird- his dad wasn't, and recently got it done (he's in his 60s!).


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Good evening everyone!

Well today was a much better day for me (sorry for being a debbie downer lately!) I went and had my follie scan (today is CD18) and one of my follicles were at 18mm!! Wahoo! I had on at 18, 12, 11, and 10. So I triggered today and am officially in my 2ww. I can test on December 6th! And I am honestly thinking, this time I might not test until that date. 

My appointment was so great. The nurse I usually see was sick today so I got to see the doctor and got so many of my questions answered. I have recently been thinking about switching clinics, because I don't ever see the doctor during my visits and there is only one nurse who schedules, plans and sees your for all your visits. I really have not been to fond of her, as I am in and out within literally 2 minutes and leave with so many questions. But today was absolutely amazing! I got great news and TONS of answers to my questions! Cheers to the TWW!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Lifeis: that is awesome that had a great sized follie today!! :happydance: And just as great that you had a wonderful visit your MD today. It's so important for you to feel comfortable and like your important to them. They should always stop and listen to all of your questions. Best of luck in your TWW.....we will support waiting til the end to test...but we will be here to line spot if you test earlier :haha:

Breakin: welcome back!! We have missed you and have been thinking about you a lot. Hope everything went smooth with the move and that you are all settled in for the upcoming holidays. Hope you have just been enjoying your time with hubby away from ttc

AFM: craving an apple pie....might have to head out for pie and some ice cream!


----------



## Jenna_KA

We chose not to circumcise. OH isn't, his dad is but isn't happy about it I suppose. At first it just seemed normal to do it so I was going to. Then OH came to me and expressed how strongly he felt about not doing it. After doing some research about it it just seems silly to do it now. It's completely for cosmetics only. I didn't want to put my newborn baby through pain just because of some extra skin on his privates. But that's just my opinion. I recommend doing research


----------



## Grateful365

Hi breaking!! Missed you!!:hugs:

Lifeis- glad to hear you got many questions answered. Yeay to the 2ww and here's to hoping you don't even have to worry next month about switching doctors! :thumbup:


----------



## moni77

Congrats Smiley!! Glad you are in the 2ww Lifeis and glad the DR answered your questions. 

AFM - negative test this morning, so just waiting for AF so I can start cycle #2!! Here's for a Christmas/Birthday miracle!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning!!

Sorry to here the bfn Moni. Better luck next cycle.


----------



## Grateful365

Sorry fro the BFN Moni, but love your positive attitude! Your time is coming! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry for the bfn, moni :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Allika

So sorry moni!

AFM: just got back from the doc, had an increased amount of discharge and so they wanted to see me! I got an UTI and a yeast infection! Fun! So now on antibiotics and that yeast infection treatment stuff! At least it wasn't amniotic fluid I was leaking!


----------



## River54

sorry moni :hugs: - fx for your xmas bfp!

Allika - sucks having the infections, hope it gets cleared up really soon.

Yeah - leaking amniotic fluid is never good. I did with my dd, and I told the doctor I was always wet (I was 17, and read alot about stuff, but didn't know about that), but he didn't think anything of it. At a scan when I was overdue, they found she hardly had any fluid, and induced me right away. The next day I was finally at the pushing stage, but was at it for 3 hours before they went and got help. They called in one of the few specialist doctors who could use forceps, and delivered her. - It was basically a dry birth they said. My doctor did get in trouble for leaving me at that stage for so long. Funny enough, that specialist doctor is now my fertility specialist...lol.
Sorry about the story - just thought it may help some of you to watch out for it. I am scared about delivery, though I need to be pregnant first, but I know it can't be as bad as that was. And well, things have advanced alot in this many years :)


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - Sorry hear you have a UTI....:dohh: but I'm very glad that's all it is. :hugs:

River - Wow, that's pretty scary that the doctor left you like that. :growlmad: I'm glad everything worked out though.


----------



## ajd36

Moni: sorry for the bfn... a Xmas miracle sounds wonderful!

Allika: happy to hear it wasn't more serious... get rest and drink lots of fluids and eat yogurt everyday :)


----------



## hockeypucks

Hi ladies- see what happens when you miss a week on BNB, I had about 15 pages to read through. So much to catch up on but I really enjoy reading all your updates.

Manda- have you thought about not testing this 2 week wait? Just curious- I plan on waiting until the beta our next round just to switch it up. 

AFM- We had our appointment on Monday. It went well, didn't really hear any bad news. The Dr that did the retrieval didn't notice anything bad and my Dr has decided to put us on the longer protocol when we are reading to start trying again- which will be in March. I've been really busy lately getting back to work as well as planning the wedding. Have the dress,veil, shoes and jewellery all picked out as well as a large beach house rented for us and our closest friends to stay in- it's a mini destination wedding I guess. (We are getting married in Florida)
So lots on the go but DH and I are really enjoying our time together not having to inject meds every day etc. I think it would have been way too stressful to go through another round of IVF right before the wedding. Not much hope for a natural BFP due to the vasectomy but stranger things have happened!!!

Congrats to everyone that has had their BFP's this month!!! And all you ladies that are in your 9 month journey you are all progressing so quickly!!!!


----------



## mwb2040

Sorry for the BFN, Moni. Hang in there! :hugs:

Had to share this real quick. I was just talking to hubby asking him what kind of responses he has gotten from the people he told. I told him the story about people asking the "naturally?" question. As we're talking, one of his friends called him and he was so excited for us. When hubby told him it was twins, all he said was "supersperm!" We got a good kick out of that one!!

Are you excited for tomorrow, Hopin??


----------



## Grateful365

Mwb- so funny!!

Hockey- great news that they didn't notice anything wrong during retrieval. I think waiting after the wedding for ivf is a really good idea as you will be all happy and relaxed! :flower: can't wait to see pics of wedding!!! So exciting that you have your dress picked out!


----------



## Kins

Hockey I think that's a wonderful idea too. When is your actual wedding


----------



## LDizzy30

Adj- we finished the nursery about a week ago. :) I have been thinking about packing a hospital bag for myself but haven't yet. I think I'm going to doth at this weekend. We are having family/maternity pics taken this Saturday and I have been stalking Pinterest like a madwoman! 

Congrats to the two November BFP's!! I know there'll be more soon. :)
Allika- hope the uti clears up ASAP !
Rojo- congrats on the baby girl! Can't wait for pics!!
Hopin- isn't today you gender scan?!? I don't know if I've already guessed or not, but I'm thinking it's a girl for you!!!


----------



## Allika

@Dizzy: picture of the nursery please!!!!

@Hopin: yay yay for today! Cannot wait!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hockey, sounds so exciting!!! I bet you are really enjoying planning your wedding. I think that's awesome!! Happy planning :) Sounds like you have the hard parts done. What colors are you going with?!

mwb :haha: :rofl: HILARIOUS!!! That's what your answer should be from now on!!
NT SCAN TODAY right?!?! What time?? Will we get to see pictures of your sweet babies?!?!

Allika, how are you feeling?

Dizzy I'm with Allika, pictures of nursery please!!! According to the front page you guessed boy for me initially, do you want me to change it to girl?

Cider, YAY for 2nd betas!!!!! I have an odd feeling you have more than one cooking. What time are your betas? Will you get results today?

smiley, How are you?? When do you go to doc? Have you had bloods yet? I couldn't remember.

I think I covered everyone that has appointments today. Anyone have any last minute gender guesses/changes to their guesses for me?! There's a good chance we'll find out today!!!

Special thanks to Allika for inspiring me to book this scan today :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - So excited for your scan this evening! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lilrojo - Miss you and hope you and baby are doing great. Can't wait to hear all about the delivery and new baby!:hugs:

mwb - Can't wait to hear about your scan today!

AFM: TGIF!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning!!

@Hopin....happy scan day, can't wait to hear:)

@Hockey...yea iam not testing until my betas on the 30th or the night before maybe.

AFM: iam 5dpo and haven't felt much. Iam trying so hard not to read into everything. I just have the normal cramps and twinges.


----------



## LDizzy30

Yeah change my guess to girl for you Hopin! Probably because I'm team pink lol.


----------



## Kins

For is dog mommies
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## moni77

mwb - now that is the proper response!

Hoping - I will guess boy for you.

AFM - still waiting for AF. Depending on when she arrives we might have a problem with doing IUI this cycle - hubby is out of town 2 days right in my predicted fertile period. Hoping it works out. So, last night 2 people mentioned to me and hubby that they had dreams where we had a baby - that is the 3rd this month - hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## ajd36

LDizzy: pics please!!!!

Moni: great sign... I've dreamt people are pregnant and then bam! It's not always spot on but I good sign :) Praying this is your month


----------



## CiderDonut

Tuesday's (14 DPO) HCG was 330, today (17 DPO) was 1400, so I'm excited!

Early u/s scheduled for December 10th, I hope I get to see a heartbeat...


----------



## Grateful365

:happydance::happydance: Cider!

Fantastic numbers!! Hooray to an early u/s :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Cider!! What wonderful news!! Your #'s are rock solid, must be such a great feeling.

Can't wait for your u/s!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb, pics of babies?!?!?!


----------



## mwb2040

Cider - Those numbers are awesome!!! I'm saying twins!! :happydance:

Had our NT scan today. Was definitely nervous about it The U/S tech was awesome and everything looked great. They measured the back of the neck and then she looked at a bunch of other things. So so so cool. We heard the both heartbeats for the first time. I'm over the moon! :cloud9:

They also did bloodwork and they will tell us the results of the complete test in 5-7 days. 

Sooo the U/S tech goes: would you like me to guess the babies' sexes? It's about 70% accurate. So YES of course! She said she looked at the pubic bones and was pretty sure baby A is a BOY. For baby B she also thought BOY, even though she was less certain!! We will find out in a few weeks! 

So many good things going on here and for those of you with BFN's, stay on here, stay positive, and keep us updated, because this seems to be the place for BFP's!! I can't believe how quickly we went from so discouraged to being blessed with two beautiful tiny miracles. 

I will post pics from my phone in a minute.


----------



## mwb2040

Baby A!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mwb2040

She didn't give me a good one of baby B but here they are together! It was hard to get both of them in the picture!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopin4ABump

oh my goodness mwb!!! look at your sweet babies!!!!!!!!!!

SO happy everything went swimmingly for you!! And gender guesses to boot! Awesome!!! 

Also, not to brag but I totally guessed boy/boy for you sooooooooo woot woot! :dance: :haha:


----------



## ajd36

pregnant lady with water works right now!!! Way to make a lady cry :haha:


----------



## ajd36

me too Hopin :)


----------



## CiderDonut

mwb, those pictures are fantastic! So glad your little guys (or ladies, it's only 70% accurate, right?) are doing well!!


----------



## Allika

Yay mwb that sounds great!!! Very happy for ya!


----------



## mwb2040

Thanks ladies, for the sweet words!!

One more thing I just realized that the first time that I saw the babies move (last week) was EXACTLY 2.5 years after my mom passed away. Coincidence?? I don't think so <3 <3


----------



## Grateful365

Non-Pregnant Lady with water works over HERE!:cry:

The pics are beautiful mwb. What a HUGE HUGE blessing. Ecstatic for you :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Great pics!!!


----------



## Kins

Aww mwb so glad things went well! So happy for you!
Cider- incredible #s! How many ripe follies did you have? You must have multiples in there


----------



## Ingodshand

Omg so excited for you hoping!! Cannot wait to hear the new!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ty!!! We are on our way now!!!!


----------



## smileydoc

Hi Ladies!!! I had blood work done last Friday and Monday and Dr was very pleased with both HCG and Progesterone levels!! I had some brown spotting yesterday which totally freaked me out, but Dr assures me it's very common! I go in Tuesday for my first ultrasound and check up!!! Will feel much better once I know everything is ok!!!!! 

Much love and FX'd for more BFP!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mwb2040

Hopin - congrats on being team BLUE!!!! So happy you were able to find out today!!! Very very exciting!


----------



## Ingodshand

Yay!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## MandaC

That is awesome Hopin!!! Congrats:)

I had a massage this afternoon and while I was laying on my stomach my left boob felt like it was burning...I couldn't help but notice. Lol that is my first symptom spot. Lol


----------



## lune_miel

Congrats Hopin'! I am not good at guessing :haha:


----------



## LDizzy30

Lol obviously I should have stuck with my first guess!!!


----------



## moni77

Congrats Hopin!!!


----------



## MandaC

Iam tired today.....lol:)


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Congrats Hopin!!! Wahoooo!!!!

Today is DPO3 for me and I am feeling pretty great. My nipples are super sore. I am not sure if it is from the estrogen or the gonal f trigger shot I got. Either way, lordy they are sore! My fingers are crossed that this is our month for a sticky bean! I am still thinking I will wait until Dec 6th to test! :) The wait is on!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ldizzy & Lilroj I am loving the bump pics!!!! I can't wrap my head around how fast the pregnancies have flown by!

HOPIN!!!!! Awwww yay!! Your DS was right then... maybe he secretly knew :) Have you told him yet?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning sweet ladies!! Thanks for all of the congrats on team :blue:! We are PUMPED! It's nice to be able to call the baby "he" or say "him" instead of "it," that's for sure. And DS is so excited. It's really sweet.

Looks like ajd has an appointment tomorrow, but everything seems kind of quiet otherwise. Let me know if we are missing anything for you!

Anyone got any big plans for Thanksgiving?!?

I'm doing a lot of cooking Thursday & Friday - making my famous mashed potatoes (those suckers will MELT in your MOUTH), sweet potato & squash stuffing, pumpkin cornbread and baked hush puppies to contribute to both of our family's Thanksgivings. Yum yum yum!!!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning:) 

@Hopin...all that sounds soooo good:) our Thanksgiving was last month so iam looking forward to Christmas dinner soon. Lol

AFM: iam 8dpo and have been pretty tired the past 2 days. Pretty much where I could just close my eyes and fall asleep. Today I woke up with a headache, slight sore/dry throat and slight stuffy nose. Iam crossing everything I can but am so scared to think these could be signs. I will be going for my beta on Sunday. I may not test until then.


----------



## luna_19

Devyn has his 6 week checkup on Dec 3, first vaccines on Dec 30 and first vacation on Jan 17 :)


----------



## MandaC

Oh I forgot something....last night when I was going to bed I was getting these crampy pains just above my belly button they made me feel a little nauseous so I dunno if that could be anything...lol implantation? Can u feel it that high?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda I've never had the implantation feeling so I'm not sure but I'm keeping my FX'd for you!!!

Luna that sounds great where are you all going for vacation?!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Manda I've never had the implantation feeling so I'm not sure but I'm keeping my FX'd for you!!!
> 
> Luna that sounds great where are you all going for vacation?!

Yea I have never felt implantation before at all. Not with my other 2 girls at all. Iam not really counting it as a sign but it was just strange.


----------



## luna_19

We are going to visit my aunt in mexico, she lives there every winter :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hey ladies I posted a "gender reveal" idea in my journal and also asked for any other ideas you might have if you get a sec, check it out and let me know what you think?! 

Luna that sounds AWESOME!! I would loooooooooooove to got to Mexico when the weather is sooo cold. I bet you can't wait! Do you go every winter to visit her?


----------



## luna_19

This is the first time. Her and her newish husband decided to rent a second suite in the house they normally stay in and offered to pay for anyone that wants to fly down :)


----------



## smileydoc

Hopin - I have my first appointment tomorrow, ultra sound and visit with Dr! 

I'm a little nervous/anxious! After feeling under the weather last weekend and then spotting this past thursday, friday and saturday now I feel completely normal. Is that normal? Dr. told me spotting is completely normal in 1/3 of all pregnancies and that she was not worried...but now for some reason I don't "feel" pregnant at all! I know that sounds weird, but I don't have any signs or symptoms, no boob enlargement or soreness, no cramping, nothing! I know its early, only 6 weeks, but I feel like I should feel different! Any thoughts mommies to be?!?!


----------



## River54

Hopin - congrats on team blue :)
mwb - great pics - love them
cider - great #'s!!


----------



## Kins

Smiley- I had noooo symptoms either


----------



## lune_miel

*Smileydoc*- I didn't have too many symptoms that early either- think boob soreness took a little longer. Are you tired? Thirsty? Have to pee?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Smiley try not to think too much about that so early on. I think my earliest symptoms (besides cold-like symptoms right at BFP) were fatigue and sore breasts though.


----------



## mwb2040

Hopin - my next OB appointment is Dec 18th!

Enjoy the short work week everyone!! I literally can't wait for my MIL's thanksgiving dinner. Yummmm!!


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi all!! can I join this thread? Thanks!!! :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I don't like this new 'skin' and they won't let you choose the old one anymore :(

Oh well I'm sure I'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Jays! Welcome :flower:

Tell us your story :)


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hey Ladies :hi: Was wondering if I could join?

We did our first FET on 11/19. My OTD is 12/3. I'm testing everyday, but it won't do any good until right before my OTD because I was on ovidrel mini doses. My last one was yesterday.
My first IVF transfer worked and I became pregnant with twins, but we lost them both at 15 weeks.
Hopefully this is the one.


----------



## moni77

So sorry babylove FXed this time it sticks!! How many eggs did they transfer?

AFM - officially out for the first IUI. Part of me still wanted to think it was possible even after the BFN at 14 pdiui, but spotted last night (which is new for me) and started my period today. It is light, but I usually only have a really heavy period every couple of months - and that was definitely last month. (I have probably just jinxed it now!) 

I am going for the day 3 tests on Wednesday and IUI #2 will be next week!! My bday is the 22nd of December - so this would be a great bday/Christmas gift! I have decided that I want to test the trigger just to see what a BFP looks like and then will probably test day 10 and 12 this cycle instead of waiting for day 14 - since that didn't bring me good luck maybe testing early will!! 

I am cooking for 16 on Thursday - bought a 23 pound turkey and a 10 pound ham. Going to be a busy day!

Anyways, probably wont be on much the next week and a half but I'll catch up before the IUI and let you know the exact date and stats of the follies! 

Thanks for helping me stay positive!


----------



## BabyLove1210

We only transferred one this time since we aren't sure what caused me to PPROM.
Good luck with your next try!


----------



## moni77

Smiley - cant wait to hear about your appointment - question how light was your "period" and what dpo were you at? Had you taken any tests before hand?


----------



## Kins

Hi Jays welcome!

Hopin- I was thinking the same thing earlier how it wouldnt let me change the skin back :( also i dont see my anatomy scan listed on the front that is next monday afternoon. 3pm est. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cant wait. Just want to be sure everything is healthy


Welcome babylove- what is mini doses of ovidrel? Never heard of it. I always just took one injection. Sorry for your loss. What is PPROM?

MOni- im confused. How can you do and IUI next week if you just got your period? Good luck with your party....sounds like you definitely will be busy....


----------



## smileydoc

moni77 said:


> Smiley - cant wait to hear about your appointment - question how light was your "period" and what dpo were you at? Had you taken any tests before hand?

Moni - I was approximately 14 days post O, it was the first month I hadn't really tracked because I felt I had no hope after HSG test! I spotted for 2 days and then was very light for about 3 days. I barely needed a tampon during the day and it was never fully soiled, then was completely dry at night! (sorry if to much detail)

Thanks for all the excitement, you all will be the first to hear after my appt tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Allika

@Babylove: so sorry about the PPROM. What kind of tests were they able to do to find out what caused the leak? 
Where in TX are you from?


----------



## moni77

Kins said:


> Hi Jays welcome!
> 
> MOni- im confused. How can you do and IUI next week if you just got your period? Good luck with your party....sounds like you definitely will be busy....

I ovulate early - normally around 9-10 days in. With the clomid and ovidrel they pushed me out to CD12 for the IUI. At my scan at CD10, I had been crampy all day and there were 2 follies at 22 and 26 - so I feel I could have gone in earlier. I am going to try to go in for a scan at CD8 or 9 this time and expect the IUI to be around CD 11 (which is next Thursday). My main office is closed on Weds so they try to schedule around weds - which this cycle is good since hubby will be out of town next tues - wed.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Thanks ladies!

Kins - PPROM is premature, preterm rupture of membrane. Basically my water broke at 14 weeks. They have me do mini ovidrel doses as an HCG booster.

Allika - They didn't. They couldn't really figure out much since it happened so early. I got a list of possible causes but we don't know for sure. I already had a cerclage in place (I'd gotten it the week before) so that could have caused a small hole that eventually caused the membrane to break. They also said bacteria could have gotten in but they didn't find any or that there just wasn't enough room. I'm hoping it doesn't happen again.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Allika said:


> @Babylove: so sorry about the PPROM. What kind of tests were they able to do to find out what caused the leak?
> Where in TX are you from?

Sorry, missed that part, I'm from the Houston area. Do you live in TX?


----------



## CiderDonut

BabyLove1210 said:


> Hey Ladies :hi: Was wondering if I could join?
> 
> We did our first FET on 11/19. My OTD is 12/3. I'm testing everyday, but it won't do any good until right before my OTD because I was on ovidrel mini doses. My last one was yesterday.
> My first IVF transfer worked and I became pregnant with twins, but we lost them both at 15 weeks.
> Hopefully this is the one.

Welcome BabyLove! I hope this transfer is the one that sticks! :flower:


----------



## Allika

@Babylove: I'm in Katy :)! What clinic are you with?


----------



## MandaC

Morning Ladies:)

I am still pretty tired and woke up this morning with the starts of a cold. I am not reading much into because of what happened last month and it was actually just a stuffy nose. lol
But I did have a slight sore throat, stuffy nose and just feeling run down. I am starting to think maybe I am so tired because maybe my body is trying to fight a cold off. I really hope its an eggy trying to stick:)

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Grateful365

MandaC said:


> Morning Ladies:)
> 
> I am still pretty tired and woke up this morning with the starts of a cold. I am not reading much into because of what happened last month and it was actually just a stuffy nose. lol
> But I did have a slight sore throat, stuffy nose and just feeling run down. I am starting to think maybe I am so tired because maybe my body is trying to fight a cold off. I really hope its an eggy trying to stick:)
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

I hope so too Manda. FX'd for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - can you change Jimmy's Wellness and 2nd Immunization appt to Dec. 17th? I had the date wrong.


----------



## Allika

@smileydoc and ajd: how did ur appt go?


----------



## ajd36

Welcome and best of luck to new ladies!!

Quick post before I fall asleep and head off on vacation tomorrow to Utah :)

Today's appt was wonderful! I was amazed to see how much he changed over the last 4wks... he looks like a little baby now! We saw arms and legs and a nice heart beat. She tried hard to see what the sex was but couldn't tell yet.... I'm still thinking boy.

So.... we were to busy chatting about everything that we forgot to get a new pic.... but I think I'm doing a private gender scan real soon so will have new pics soon to share.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! I'll still read every morning but prolly won't responde much this week :)


----------



## LDizzy30

Welcome to the new ladies! This is a wonderful thread!
Safe travels to everyone that is going to be going anywhere for Thanksgiving!
Afm- we had our maternity/family pics taken Saturday. &#55357;&#56470; I can't wait to get them back. That is going to be our Christmas gift to everyone. I need to use the picture frames I collected over time! Anywho, my next appt is dec 2. I have my ob appt at 10:30 and my perinatal appt same day at 1! I love that the perinatal doc Does 3d u/s so I'll get to see Adelyn again soon! 
Happy thanksgiving to all!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:!!! Keep us updated on your appointments!

*Smiley* How'd it go?! Did you get any pics?

*ajd* So glad everything went well. Love that you call the baby "he" :) <3


----------



## Allika

@ajd: did they say anything because of your morning sickness?


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies:)

Adj: glad you appt was great. Can't wait to see pics and see what you are having.

Hope all you guys have a great Thanksgiving!!!!

AFM: I am 10dpo today and have not tested yet. I am feeling really tired still and today I am kind of nauseous. Like my stomach is almost upset. lol if you know what I mean:)

I may test sat night that will be 13dpo and I am getting blood work done sunday morning.


----------



## ajd36

Oh yeah Allika, they gave me Zofran for that to take 30mins before dinner,

I also can't get this gross taste out of my mouth... the sour candies and gum I've read about only help so much. I tried a salt water rinse last night and I finally got some relief. So if anyone else is suffering with the estrogen drive side effects give it a try :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi guys!!! Sorry I have been MIA lately, but have been trying to keep up with everyone. My sister dropped off about 5 storage containers of boy clothes the other day so just trying to sort through. OMG, we could open a store with the amount of baby clothes we have!

Welcome to the newbies! I hope you all get your Christmas BFP's:happydance:

Manda- Good luck with testing!! All ten digits are crossed for ya!:dust:


----------



## luna_19

ajd36 said:


> Oh yeah Allika, they gave me Zofran for that to take 30mins before dinner,
> 
> I also can't get this gross taste out of my mouth... the sour candies and gum I've read about only help so much. I tried a salt water rinse last night and I finally got some relief. So if anyone else is suffering with the estrogen drive side effects give it a try :)

Ugh that gross taste is the worst! I found drinking sparkling water helped a bit.


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow to all of the US ladies here :flower:


----------



## moni77

Well my estrogen on the day 3 labs was high - which means no IUI this cycle afterall. Is it odd that this news devastated me more then the BFN last week? I little cried after I hung up the phone. I felt like this was going to be the month and now I have no shot. I guess I will take this month for me - try to get back into a regular routine at the gym and enjoy the holiday season. 

Anyways happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate! I'll be cooking for 15 tomorrow - that will take my mind off this.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Moni! Why would high estrogen cancel your cycle?


----------



## River54

so sorry moni. 
Good luck on your dinner!


----------



## ajd36

I was wondering that too... never had mine checked


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone is the US!!

@ Moni77...why would they cxl your cycle cause of that? Doesn't that just mean your follies will grow quicker and you would O earlier??

@Hopin...I am 11dpo today and I am still pretty tired (not exhausted but pretty tired) and I have this head cold that has been coming on really slow. I have a stuffy nose, lots of mucous (sorry tmi) and a dry cough. I also has a little tiny sore throat yesterday when waking up. Does any of this sound close to what you had right before your bfp. lol I am really trying not to get my hopes up but I am scared to death to poas. I may tomorrow tho I will be 12dpo.

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy turkey day everyone! So much to be thankful for today!

Manda- I say test!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Kins said:


> Hockey I think that's a wonderful idea too. When is your actual wedding

February 22nd and we are having it in Florida :) It's an excuse to get out of this Canadian snow!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hi:)
I have had AF type cramps for a few hours not and about an hour ago I felt this weird little flutter exactly like it feels when u feel a baby kick for the first time. It was so weird. Could that have been IB? Even tho iam 11 dpo? I still have dull cramps and iam so tired.
Oh and I have been peeing more too this afternoon.


----------



## Electricat

Hi, can I join this thread?
I just started a Low Stim IVF cycle and thought I'd poke my head in a few threads on here, as I'm all alone in this.
I mean - OH knows o-b-v-i-o-u-s-l-y :dohh: but no one else, so this forum is the only place I can "talk" about it.

I had my CD6 scan today and had five follies - I don't know if it's good or bad :shrug: My Estrogen was 1000-something (didn't catch it properly over the phone) - dunno if that is good or bad either, but Doc. told me to up my Gonal f some.

Well, that's a little something from me, feel free to read my "story" in my siggie - I've written it down for me, but for others to read too.

I see this thread is old - and new, with babies on the way and ppl in the TWW - so lots of experience in here. Hope I can give-take some good energy from you guys 

:flower:


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello everyone I am just checking in to say Happy Thanksgiving! I haven't been posting much but I have been on here reading every couple of days. So excited for those who have little beans growing and crossing my fingers for those waiting! Welcome to all the new people, this is a great thread!!!

I am still in my TWW and will be testing next week Thursday :)


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Electricat!! This is a fantastic group of ladies:flower: fx'd for your tww!!


----------



## Grateful365

When are you gonna test manda??


----------



## ajd36

Best of luck Manda if you test in the morning.... praying for you now


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda yes that's exactly how I felt. I had a VERY stuffy nose. FX'd for you!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Electricat, welcome!! :flower:


----------



## MandaC

Morning!!

So I caved and tested with a blue dye cheap test this morning. 12dpo and bfn. Iam hoping it is still to early. It wasn't fmu urine I did it at 9am and I had gone pee at 6am already. Iam praying there is still time. :(


----------



## River54

Welcome Electricat!
Manda - I hope it is just too early for you yet! Very nice profile pic - I am assuming of you and your girls?

afm - just waiting around for af. 11dpo right now, so it'll be a few more days. Then I can call them and see what our plan is etc. I know they said IVF in the new year, but curious when in the new year etc etc. I am feeling down about this whole ttc. It has been soo long.


----------



## Ingodshand

Manda- hope you get a nice line tomorrow!

River- didn't you have a lot of follies.. Have you tested yet?


----------



## River54

I did, and we did bd. I did test today and yesterday, and it was very bfn. Previous experience with these tests, are true when they say ultra sensitive at 10 sensitivity.

I am not really expecting we'll have any success this cycle. Love to be proved wrong, but trying to be somewhat realistic.


----------



## River54

Sorry, I am just in a weird funk right now. Our cat died last week, and with this cancelled IUI, and things going around, I've been really irritable this past week. I can't seem to stop being irritable or suddenly weepy. I am blaming hormones currently ;)


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Manda yes that's exactly how I felt. I had a VERY stuffy nose. FX'd for you!!

Ok so no I tested with the same urine but with a dollar store test. There is a super faint line...hoping it gets darker tmrw. This is bringing back bad memories from my chemical before. This is just what I saw the last time. 

What do u all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MandaC

River54 said:


> Welcome Electricat!
> Manda - I hope it is just too early for you yet! Very nice profile pic - I am assuming of you and your girls?
> 
> afm - just waiting around for af. 11dpo right now, so it'll be a few more days. Then I can call them and see what our plan is etc. I know they said IVF in the new year, but curious when in the new year etc etc. I am feeling down about this whole ttc. It has been soo long.

Thank you....yes that's is me with my two girls. It's from just a few weeks ago when we were on our vacation.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Manda: When I had my bfp I had flutters in my lower abdomen on DPO9. It was the craziest thing and I do believe it was implantation. :) Tomorrow will be DPO9 for me and I am hoping for that same flutter! I hope your line gets darker tomorrow! My fingers are crossed for you!

River: I am really hoping you get a BFP this time around :) You never know!!

So I have a question for all of you, is there a chance that bding can affect implantation? Last time I had a BFP we really didn't bd turing my tww, because I was having so much cramping and I was scared it would hurt something. What do you guys think?


----------



## MandaC

lifeisbeauty said:


> Manda: When I had my bfp I had flutters in my lower abdomen on DPO9. It was the craziest thing and I do believe it was implantation. :) Tomorrow will be DPO9 for me and I am hoping for that same flutter! I hope your line gets darker tomorrow! My fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> River: I am really hoping you get a BFP this time around :) You never know!!
> 
> So I have a question for all of you, is there a chance that bding can affect implantation? Last time I had a BFP we really didn't bd turing my tww, because I was having so much cramping and I was scared it would hurt something. What do you guys think?

How long did the flutters last? Mine was like 5-10 seconds then it was gone.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

When it happened for me it was for like 10 seconds but happened several times over a couple hours.


----------



## MandaC

It was just once for me but had cramps all evening.


----------



## Kins

Life is- shouldn't affect it


----------



## Electricat

Oooouuu - lots of tests coming up. I'm crossing fingers!!
:flower:


----------



## luna_19

lifeisbeauty said:


> So I have a question for all of you, is there a chance that bding can affect implantation? Last time I had a BFP we really didn't bd turing my tww, because I was having so much cramping and I was scared it would hurt something. What do you guys think?

My doctor always told us that sex was completely fine anytime :) Looking back at my bfp chart we dtd at 1 dpo, 3 dpo and 12 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## MandaC

I inverted it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Ingodshand

Manda- not sure I see as anything but I hope tomorrow gives you a beautiful line!

River- you have every right to be in a funk! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ingodshand

Electricat said:


> Hi, can I join this thread?
> I just started a Low Stim IVF cycle and thought I'd poke my head in a few threads on here, as I'm all alone in this.
> I mean - OH knows o-b-v-i-o-u-s-l-y :dohh: but no one else, so this forum is the only place I can "talk" about it.
> 
> I had my CD6 scan today and had five follies - I don't know if it's good or bad :shrug: My Estrogen was 1000-something (didn't catch it properly over the phone) - dunno if that is good or bad either, but Doc. told me to up my Gonal f some.
> 
> Well, that's a little something from me, feel free to read my "story" in my siggie - I've written it down for me, but for others to read too.
> 
> I see this thread is old - and new, with babies on the way and ppl in the TWW - so lots of experience in here. Hope I can give-take some good energy from you guys
> 
> :flower:

Welcome! Sounds like you had a good scan. He probably upped your dose to try and get more follies to grow. When is your next scan? Good luck. Ivf is so hard, but just keep thinking of the great outcome!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, can I join? my DH and I have been TTC 2 years now. 1 year medicated, 1 year not. We tried 8 rounds of clomid, 2 iui's, 3 rounds of femara and 1 round of femara+ menopur. All bfn's. I just got my af today so we are doing another round of menopur injection for December.


----------



## Kins

Welcome danni. I got my bfp on menopur and doing accupunctur


----------



## ajd36

Welcome Danni... I also got my BFP with my Menopur cycle. Best of luck!!


----------



## Electricat

Welcome, Danni :flower:

Ingodshand, My scan is today - I'm getting ready to walk out the door. This will be CD8-scan and I guess if they haven't grown much by now, the cycle is a no go.
I'm hoping we will know by now and not after EC, cuz then there is no refunds :nope:

BUT - I'm trying to stay positive even though it is difficult for a realist like me. And Dr. Google isn't helping either :dohh: 
He tells me my odds are "go find something else to do with your money, stupid, cuz this ain't gonna happen". Lol

Oh well.
FX for me, and for the rest of you girls :flower:

_(Feel free to check out my story in my siggy)_


----------



## meiligurl

Hi ladies, can I join too? :) I'm 8dp2dt and so tempted to test tomorrow!! Would 10,000iu trigger shot be completely out of my system 13 days after trigger? This is our first IVF and kinda scared to see a positive only to find out that it's from the trigger. 

Baby dust to everyone here! xxx


----------



## LDizzy30

Hi to all the new ladies!! Fingers crossed that your BFP is on it's way very, very soon. 
Can't wait for all the testers to test!! 
TTC is such a crazy journey with ups and downs. I don't think there is one story on this thread that's exactly the same.

Current Attachments (38.5 KB)
image.jpg (38.5 KB)

Happy Thanksgiving from Oklahoma! 
This is me with my boys, my cousins four year old girl, and my sister and her baby Kensington Noelle. She just finished her second open heart surgery mid-OCT. her oxygen levels are normal now, she is crawling, laughing, and smiling! She'll be a year old in less than a month! She is hitting or surpassing all the milestones DiGeorge babies are supposed to meet!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MandaC

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? my DH and I have been TTC 2 years now. 1 year medicated, 1 year not. We tried 8 rounds of clomid, 2 iui's, 3 rounds of femara and 1 round of femara+ menopur. All bfn's. I just got my af today so we are doing another round of menopur injection for December.

Welcome Danni:) glad to see u here too!!! This is a great bunch of ladies :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Welcome Danni! Good luck this cycle. Will be praying for your Christmas bfp!

Welcome Melli! I tested at 12 days post trigger and it was gone. Cannot wait for you to test!

Manda- did you test again?


----------



## Ingodshand

Omg, just saw my belly move for the first time from baby kicks. So cool!! Tried to get dd to feel maybe next time!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Welcome Dani and Mel! This is a great thread!

Mel I had 10,000iui trigger. At DPO13 I was still getting a faint bfp, but that cycle ended up being a bfp for me (then early m/c) Maybe some of the other girls can help more with that.

Dani My fingers are crossed that this is the cycle for you!

Thanks Luna for the advice on bding in the tww. We will continue ;) 

It's DPO9 for me and I have been having vivid dreams again and some cramping. Not a huge change from the last couple days. Thursday can't come soon enough :)

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## MandaC

Ingodshand said:


> Welcome Danni! Good luck this cycle. Will be praying for your Christmas bfp!
> 
> Welcome Melli! I tested at 12 days post trigger and it was gone. Cannot wait for you to test!
> 
> Manda- did you test again?

Yes I did. Still super faint. Iam just going to wait for bloods tmrw and try not to obcess over it:)


----------



## lifeisbeauty

MandaC said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Danni! Good luck this cycle. Will be praying for your Christmas bfp!
> 
> Welcome Melli! I tested at 12 days post trigger and it was gone. Cannot wait for you to test!
> 
> Manda- did you test again?
> 
> Yes I did. Still super faint. Iam just going to wait for bloods tmrw and try not to obcess over it:)Click to expand...

What time is your appt tomorrow?


----------



## Ingodshand

MandaC said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Danni! Good luck this cycle. Will be praying for your Christmas bfp!
> 
> Welcome Melli! I tested at 12 days post trigger and it was gone. Cannot wait for you to test!
> 
> Manda- did you test again?
> 
> Yes I did. Still super faint. Iam just going to wait for bloods tmrw and try not to obcess over it:)Click to expand...

Have you done a frer? Can we see???!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

lifeisbeauty said:


> Welcome Dani and Mel! This is a great thread!
> 
> Mel I had 10,000iui trigger. At DPO13 I was still getting a faint bfp, but that cycle ended up being a bfp for me (then early m/c) Maybe some of the other girls can help more with that.
> 
> Dani My fingers are crossed that this is the cycle for you!
> 
> Thanks Luna for the advice on bding in the tww. We will continue ;)
> 
> It's DPO9 for me and I have been having vivid dreams again and some cramping. Not a huge change from the last couple days. Thursday can't come soon enough :)
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!

Praying this is your rainbow baby! I got my sticky bfp after my early loss!! I cannot imagine being pregnant with another baby since I already love him so much! Everything is meant to be and you will get your baby soon!!


----------



## MandaC

lifeisbeauty said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Danni! Good luck this cycle. Will be praying for your Christmas bfp!
> 
> Welcome Melli! I tested at 12 days post trigger and it was gone. Cannot wait for you to test!
> 
> Manda- did you test again?
> 
> Yes I did. Still super faint. Iam just going to wait for bloods tmrw and try not to obcess over it:)Click to expand...
> 
> What time is your appt tomorrow?Click to expand...

It is around 9-930. Whenever I get my butt up and go. Lol I have not taken a frer they r really expensive and I figured I would just wait until tmrw.


----------



## River54

Welcome Danni :) FX for you!

Welcome Meli - my trigger was out 12 days past trigger. FX for you!


----------



## Dannixo

meiligurl said:


> Hi ladies, can I join too? :) I'm 8dp2dt and so tempted to test tomorrow!! Would 10,000iu trigger shot be completely out of my system 13 days after trigger? This is our first IVF and kinda scared to see a positive only to find out that it's from the trigger.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone here! xxx

My trigger shot with both noverall/ovidrel was always out of my system by 7-8 dpo.


----------



## MandaC

Hi everyone. 

I got for my beta tmrw morning!!! This afternoon when I went to the washroom I swear I saw 2 very faint pink dots mixed in with my CM. It could have been my eyes playing with but I have never seen any type of IB before. Not even with my first 2 babies. Iam almost positive it was a different colour. Lol it makes sense if I did because I thought I had implantation twinges on Thursday night.

I really really hope this is all not in my head but it probably is. TWWs are the absolute worst:(


----------



## meiligurl

Dannixo said:


> meiligurl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join too? :) I'm 8dp2dt and so tempted to test tomorrow!! Would 10,000iu trigger shot be completely out of my system 13 days after trigger? This is our first IVF and kinda scared to see a positive only to find out that it's from the trigger.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone here! xxx
> 
> My trigger shot with both noverall/ovidrel was always out of my system by 7-8 dpo.Click to expand...


Thanks for sharing your experiences on trigger, ladies! So I tested today at 9dp2dt and there's a faint 2nd line!! It's not really a squinter so I hope this is not residual trigger being picked up! I am thinking residual trigger would be super duper light if not gone by now so I really hope and pray this is the start of the long awaited BFP!!! 

Will test everyday till beta :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dannixo

meiligurl said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meiligurl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join too? :) I'm 8dp2dt and so tempted to test tomorrow!! Would 10,000iu trigger shot be completely out of my system 13 days after trigger? This is our first IVF and kinda scared to see a positive only to find out that it's from the trigger.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone here! xxx
> 
> My trigger shot with both noverall/ovidrel was always out of my system by 7-8 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences on trigger, ladies! So I tested today at 9dp2dt and there's a faint 2nd line!! It's not really a squinter so I hope this is not residual trigger being picked up! I am thinking residual trigger would be super duper light if not gone by now so I really hope and pray this is the start of the long awaited BFP!!!
> 
> Will test everyday till beta :DClick to expand...

Looks super dark to still be the trigger shot! I'm crossing my fingers and sending prayers this is your bfp!


----------



## Kins

So exciting mellie can't wait to see how the days progress! Keep the pictures coming.

Manda what time is beta?


----------



## Electricat

Oooouuuu - two lines, that's exiting!! Congrats!!

If I'm lucky enough to get to that side of ET I won't know what to do with myself!
It would be horrible getting a pos test and not knowing if it's trigger or not :wacko:
Maybe I should just go mental on Amazon and order loads of cheapies and watch the trigger fade?
Is that what you girls do?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Mellie FX'd that line gets darker!! 

Manda waiting for betas :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins, LDizzy - can't wait for your scans tomorrow!!!


----------



## MandaC

Iam out!! :( AF showed her face as I sat in the doctors office. 
CD1 for me.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Manda! Go home and hug your girls and maybe some egg nog tonight. I know your baby is coming soon.


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats Melli! Hope that line continues to get darker. Maybe twins!

Electricat- yes some people do test out the trigger then you can be sure the test is a real positive!

Hopin- we have an apt on Tuesday. Can you add to the front page? It is my 23 week apt and we get another scan since baby was hiding last time and they need a better shot of his heart.


----------



## River54

So sorry Manda :hugs: :wine:

Melli - that soo looks like the start of your bfp and not the trigger! Can't wait to see the progression of that line getting darker! When is your beta?

lectricat - yeah, I am one of the ones who tested out the trigger. Just got a pile of cheapies, and had atter. At just over $1/test, it was worth it for me.


----------



## Kins

Aww Manda I'm so sorry


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry Manda :hugs: :flower: I know hoe crappy that feeling is. Hoping for your Christmas bfp!!!


----------



## moni77

Ingodshand said:


> So sorry Moni! Why would high estrogen cancel your cycle?

It meant I had a cyst develop and so couldnt take the clomid. I went today and they recommended that I take the ovidril which will help make it pass. Luckily by the time they told me I wasn't going forward this cycle it was too late to cancel the ovidril order - so I can take it tonight. He said there may still be an egg hidden in there and so we should try naturally but I should be good to go for the meds and IUI again the next cycle.


----------



## moni77

Sorry manda.

Welcome and good luck to the newbies!


----------



## CiderDonut

meiligurl said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences on trigger, ladies! So I tested today at 9dp2dt and there's a faint 2nd line!! It's not really a squinter so I hope this is not residual trigger being picked up! I am thinking residual trigger would be super duper light if not gone by now so I really hope and pray this is the start of the long awaited BFP!!!
> 
> Will test everyday till beta :D

Meiligurl-- my trigger never really tested out, but it was most faint at 11DPT, and then my HCG levels started going up after that! This seems too dark to be trigger (what dose did you use?).

I'd just keep testing every two days and see if it gets darker. FX'ed for you!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins & LDizzy, what time are your appointments?!?! I'm so excited :dance: :happydance: 

Kind of hoping Kins caves and finds out the gender :haha:


----------



## smileydoc

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the late update following my first ultrasound and Dr. appointment last week! Holidays can be so stressful, long car rides and too much time with the in-laws!!! I keep telling myself it will get better once a baby is around to occupy our time!

Anyhoo, my appointment last week was very disappointing! I was unable to see my Dr. as she was out of town for the holiday so I saw another Dr. in her practice! He was awful, his english was terrible, he pretty much told me it was way early and there was nothing he could tell me! He didn't answer any of my questions and did not even show me anything from my ultrasound! It was very frustrating, a waste of time and didn't help relieve any of my worries! I guess the only good thing to come out of it, was I know I'm still pregnant and I DEMANDED to see MY Dr. this week! So I go in Thursday for my ultrasound and Friday for my Dr. appointment! Hopefully I will finally get some answers!!!!!! 

Random question - anyone experience rib pain this early in pregnancy? Woke up this morning with pain on the left side, just below my breast, that gets worse when I take a deep inhale! Haven't done anything recently that could have caused this, so very weird?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kins

3pm est. Count down is on !


----------



## lune_miel

One year ago I joined bnb and found what was to become this amazing thread. What a wonderful journey we've all been on! I am so grateful for my:hugs: girls!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, happy 17 weeks!!! You know, it's very possible our LO's could be born on the same day :) Exciting to think about.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins!!! You are there right now!! Can't wait to hear about it!!!


----------



## ajd36

Can't wait to hear the news Kins!!

I just got back my Harmony results...finally! All clear!!!!! No trisomy 13,18 or 21. Now to get the neural tubal test done and I'm done :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Glad the 2nd draw worked for you ajd! What great news.


----------



## Allika

@ajd: glad to hear you got great results!

@manda: I am so sorry! Let's aim for a Christmas BFP!


Here is a belly shot as the belly popped over the weekend! Gender
U/S on wed! Yay yay yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika your bump is so cute!!

CANNOT WAIT FOR YOUR SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Oh Allika I love your bump pic!!!! And your photo bomb you have there :haha:

Gender scan in just two days!!! Can we have a count down started please?

I just booked my private Gender Scan!!! I was so jealous of you gals and couldn't wait for my anatomy scan.

Updates for me:
Dec 7: Gender Scan (11am)
Dec 27: OB appt (11am)
Dec 27: Anatomy Scan (3:10pm)


----------



## mwb2040

Very exciting things happening on here :happydance:

Nice bump Allika!! 

Great news Ajd!! We're still waiting on the results from the NT scan. The ultrasound looked good, but they didn't call yet with the results from the bloodtest. 

Exciting all the gender scans coming up. So they will do them at 16 weeks? Is that the earliest?

Time to put up the Christmas tree!!:xmas9:

I'm really hoping I'm turning the corner with regards to first trimester fatigue But for now my favorite part of the day is still getting in bed around 9pm!! :sleep:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins?!


----------



## Kins

haha actually just updated in my journal with a picture too.
We are still team yellow. I have to go back in 8weeks for another scan though. Said baby is measuring small


----------



## Ingodshand

Moni- I hope you have a little hidden eggie that you all can catch!!

Smiley- Sorry the apt did not go as well as you had expected. I am sure that everything is just perfect with your little bean and I can not wait to see a pick on Thursday!!

Adj- Yay for great test results and so excited for your gender scan this weekend!

Allika-You look great!!

MWB- I think my fatigue started easing up around 15 weeks.. you are almost there!! Do we get to see a bump pic? Is your bump bigger than normal b/c of the twins?

KIns- You look so cute in your pic! So glad the scan went well and I am sure baby is just fine! 

AFM- Had our 23 week apt this am and everything is just perfect! Had another ultrasound since they could not see the babies heart last time. We saw it today and it is perfect! I have some cute pics that I will upload later. Back again on January 7th for glucose and 28 week apt. I can not believe how fast the 2nd trimester has flown by!

How is everyone else? Any testers this week!!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Ing: so glad everything is going well

Kins: I bet everything is just fine! Can't wait to hear about your next appt.

Well, I caved in and tested this morning (dpo12) and it was a bfp!! I am going to keep testing until Friday, since my doc said my to test before then or else I could get a false positive. I am not sure when my trigger left my system last time since it went right into a bfp then. We will see :) :)


----------



## Allika

@lifeis: woohoo post a picture. I want to see how much it is. If it were the trigger it should be very very faint now


----------



## moni77

Congrats Lifeis!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Ahhhh congrats!!! Post a pic!!!


----------



## ajd36

Oh how exciting!!!! Congrats girl :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
love seeing a BFP on here :)

And I wanna see a pic too!!!! We love to see lines!!


----------



## River54

That's great Lifeis - post a pic!


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone:)

YAY! for lifeis, I am hoping it is the real thing for you. 

AFM: nothing to exciting for me. Just same old blood and ultrasound tomorrow. We will just be doing timed intercourse this month, sooo cross your fingers!!


----------



## Electricat

Ooouuu awesome lifeisbeauty!!! :flower:


AFM - looks like my lining is gonna screw everything up for me - it's only 6,4 on CD11 (10 days of stim) :cry:


----------



## Ingodshand

Electricat said:


> Ooouuu awesome lifeisbeauty!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM - looks like my lining is gonna screw everything up for me - it's only 6,4 on CD11 (10 days of stim) :cry:

Ugh, sorry your lining is not cooperating. Was your follie count up? Maybe they can freeze the embies and implant later?


----------



## Kins

Ah lifeis! That is awesome news


----------



## Electricat

Ingodshand said:


> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> Ooouuu awesome lifeisbeauty!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM - looks like my lining is gonna screw everything up for me - it's only 6,4 on CD11 (10 days of stim) :cry:
> 
> Ugh, sorry your lining is not cooperating. Was your follie count up? Maybe they can freeze the embies and implant later?Click to expand...

Well, it looks like the slacker follie has caught up some and is 16mm now and Dr said that is within collectable size, so I'm up to 5 again I guess.

Yes I guess we can freeze if we get any viable ones, but OH and I have kinda say that this one try was it for us.


----------



## Ingodshand

Electricat said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> Ooouuu awesome lifeisbeauty!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM - looks like my lining is gonna screw everything up for me - it's only 6,4 on CD11 (10 days of stim) :cry:
> 
> Ugh, sorry your lining is not cooperating. Was your follie count up? Maybe they can freeze the embies and implant later?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it looks like the slacker follie has caught up some and is 16mm now and Dr said that is within collectable size, so I'm up to 5 again I guess.
> 
> Yes I guess we can freeze if we get any viable ones, but OH and I have kinda say that this one try was it for us.Click to expand...

So sorry it is not working out like you thought:hugs: If the embies make it do 5 day blasts then they can freeze and you can implant when your lining is better. The cost of that transfer would only be the cost of an IUI. Don't give up.. you still have options!!! Positive thoughts is all you can do right now. I am sure it will be work out!


----------



## Electricat

Thank you, Ingodshand :flower:

And good luck to the rest of you ladies <3


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey there ladies! Here is my test from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Allika

Thats pretty strong for trigger! Crossing my fingers


----------



## Ingodshand

Nice dark line.. Love it!!


----------



## ajd36

Beautiful line there!!!!! Congrats again :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Not sure you all can see but here is a 3d of the babies face.. His name is going to be Evan so I guess I can stop calling him the baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131203_161107.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LDizzy30

Congrats on the BFP lifeis!! &#128151;
ADJ-glad the harmony test was clear! &#128099;
Allika- Cute baby bump pic &#128522;
InGodsHands- I love the 3D ultrasound pic of baby Evan!! 
And good luck to everyone in the TWW. We all have our fingers crossed for you!l
It seems like all the pregnant ladies are so far along.
AFM- I think it's finally hitting me that I have only 43 days left until Adelyn is here. Eeek! I'm so excited and very nervous at the same time. My appt. was yesterday at 1 CST. Baby is measuring right on schedule and she has hair floating around in there! 
Here's a few pics they gave me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LDizzy30

Another pic since I don't know how to put two in the same comment!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Grateful365

Lifeis- that line is pretty dark, can't wait to see it get darker!! FXd!!!!!!!!!

Ingodshands and ldizzy - amazing 3d pics! They are so clear!!!


----------



## Kins

Love these 3d photos


----------



## Ingodshand

Happy 21 weeks kins!!

Ldizzy- you are so close!!


----------



## Allika

@Ldizzy: what a cutie she is!!!!


----------



## moni77

Great line lifeis!

I love the 3d pics - keep them coming ladies!!

My 2ww starts tonight - hoping it goes by quickly so I can get back to another IUI cycle. We are trying naturally but the odds are pretty high against us.


----------



## Ingodshand

Allika- Isn't your anatomy scan today? Are you finding out the gender????


----------



## Allika

its not the anatomy scan it is actually the gender scan :) I am very excited and hope we get to see something....even though its still very early!


----------



## Ingodshand

Ah so exciting! When is the apt?


----------



## Allika

later this afternoon, at 4pm cst


----------



## mwb2040

Lifeis - nice line! Did you test again today?

LOVE the 3d pictures!!!

I will post a 14w bump pic later today. Doctor called with the results of the NT test (including blood results) and everything is great!!


----------



## River54

Lifeis - great line! 

I also love the 3d pics :) Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lifeis, love the line! Can't wait to see today's test!

IGH, LDizzy, your scans are beautiful. Amazing!

Allika!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 3.5 hours until your scan. Are you SO pumped! What do you think is cooking in there, a boy? I cannot wait!

mwb, glad everything looks great with your beans!


----------



## Allika

I am an overjoyed fool :) totally fooled by my intuition!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## CiderDonut

Allika said:


> I am an overjoyed fool :) totally fooled by my intuition!

Congratulations, and what a lovely name!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe yay!!!! Congratulations Allika. My heart is so full for you!!!!!!!!!!

Love love love looooove the name!!!


----------



## mwb2040

Congrats on being team Pink, Allika!! So excited for you! :pink:


----------



## luna_19

I think I missed something is it a girl?

Oh I see I needed to zoom in :blush: congrats!

Congrats lifeis :happydance:


----------



## mwb2040

14 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats Allika! Yay team pink and love her name!!

Mwb- you look great!


----------



## lune_miel

*Kins*- Congrats on Evan!

*Allika *- I esp love the name, Amelia, it's my name! :haha:
I finally guessed one right!

I didn't see that I guessed for *ajd *- I am torn... boy!

*mwb* cute twin bump brewin'!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Mwb: you look great!!!!

Allika: congrats!! I LovE the name!!!! 

Thanks for all the support ladies! I can't believe this might be our rainbow baby. Just a month and a half ago we were mourning the loss of our first pregnancy. What a roller coaster of a ride this has already been, but I wouldn't change it for the world. I am so lucky to have you ladies as my ultimate support system. You guys rock.

Today my boobs started hurting and so has my back. I have no idea whys back is hurting... That's so odd to me. Here's today's test along with the last two. Let me know what you guys think!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Ingodshand

They look to be getting darker to me!!!


----------



## Allika

Looks darker to me!!! Congrats!


----------



## smileydoc

Congrats Allika, LOVE the name Amelia!!!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Last one dpo14. I go in for betas tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kins

Congrats allika on team pink

Lifeis they are sooo definitely darker!


----------



## mwb2040

Looking great Lifeis!!! Can't wait for your beta tomorrow!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lifeis that's SO your :bfp:! Congrats!! Can't wait to hear your strong betas tomorrow :flower:

Allika who all have you told? Or are you waiting until Christmas? What did DH think?

Correct gender guesses for Allika: Hopin, Jenna, ajd, mwb, lune


----------



## Allika

We're not waiting until Christmas to share! That is just too far away! So were telling people when it comes up


----------



## Grateful365

Congrats on baby girl Amelia Allika!!!!! I'm so happy for you! :flower:

Lifeis- can't wait for your betas!! So exciting

Mwb- looking great!!!


----------



## CiderDonut

Lifeis -- FX'ed for you! Those look remarkably like my tests from 10-13 DPO, and my betas ended up being >300 at 14 DPO. 

I can't wait to see your numbers tomorrow!


----------



## smileydoc

Just left my ultrasound and GREAT news!!!! Saw a heart best and the tech estimates I'm about 6 weeks along!!!! Such a relief to finally get some news and super excited about my OB appt tomorrow to find out even more!! I'll let you know my due date as soon as I find out so I can be added to the front page!!!!!!!!!!!

Lifeis - OMG, yipppeeeee!!! Congratulations, FXd for your rainbow baby!!

Cider - when is your due date? How are you feeling? 

Happy baby vibes to everyone!! Let's get some more BFP!!! Btw, how do I add a pic, I'll upload my beautiful ultrasound!!!!


----------



## Allika

Great news smileydoc!!!!!!


----------



## CiderDonut

smileydoc said:


> Just left my ultrasound and GREAT news!!!! Saw a heart best and the tech estimates I'm about 6 weeks along!!!! Such a relief to finally get some news and super excited about my OB appt tomorrow to find out even more!! I'll let you know my due date as soon as I find out so I can be added to the front page!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lifeis - OMG, yipppeeeee!!! Congratulations, FXd for your rainbow baby!!
> 
> Cider - when is your due date? How are you feeling?
> 
> Happy baby vibes to everyone!! Let's get some more BFP!!! Btw, how do I add a pic, I'll upload my beautiful ultrasound!!!!

Great news, smileydoc!

I have my first U/S next Tuesday, so I'll hopefully get a more accurate due date then, but I'm currently estimating that it will be ~July 25th. I'm feeling pretty good. Not too many symptoms, except some mild food aversion. Pretty minor though. Can't wait to have an U/S and see a heartbeat, I think that will easy my worrying a bit. :happydance:


----------



## ajd36

Allika: congrats :pink: What a beautiful name for your little girl :hugs:

LifeisB: line is for sure darker.... betas!!! What a wonderful December BFP!!

Smiley: awesome you saw the heartbeat it is just so magical 

Cider: yay for u/s next week

Who are our testers right now? Anyone tempting?


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats smiley!! What great news!

Lifeis- cannot wait for your results tomorrow. I know they will be great!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

I just got off the phone with my dr. My hcg is at 254!! :) she is going to call me back this afternoon with my progesterone levels :)


----------



## CiderDonut

lifeisbeauty said:


> I just got off the phone with my dr. My hcg is at 254!! :) she is going to call me back this afternoon with my progesterone levels :)

Yaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Allika

@lifeis: that is a fantastic number!!!


----------



## Dini

Hi everyone, I have been lurking for a few weeks off and on but haven't posted because I find spending a ton of time of TTC forums can drive me crazy, but I'm already there so might as well join in the fun! 

Can I join you ladies? I could use some support from people going through the same thing. The short version of my story is DH and I have been TTC for just over 3 years. We did a few rounds of unmonitored clomid about 18 mo ago with no luck and started seeing a RE in July 2013. I've known for 12 years that I have PCOS. I've been on metformin on and off, mostly on for most of those years. I've lost weight and changed my diet, exercised etc with no solid ovulation or BFP. We got DH tested a on 11/21/13 (my cd3 and u/s). Found out he has a great count and motility but morph is bad at 1% on a strict scale. We opted for an IUI this cycle although we weren't planning on it, but figured the extra chance with his morphology was worth it. I did 50mg Clomid days 3-7, had a hysterosonogram cd9, and a second u/s cd12. Had one good follie at 20cm, triggered that night and had my IUI 36 hours later (cd14) DH's count was 14.8mil post wash. I'm currently on cd18 and 5dpIUI. Trying to stay optimistic but not get my hopes up as the heartache after all these years has gotten to both of us. 

It is very uplifting to see all the BFP's and healthy pregnancy's on this board, I really hope to join that group in the next few months!:baby:


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Welcome Dini! My fingers are crossed that this is your cycle. This is an amazing thread with some wonderful people!! 

My dr just called and my progesterone was at 45. She said that was great. I've never had my progesterone checked before so I am not sure what it is normally at.


----------



## Dini

lifeisbeauty said:


> My dr just called and my progesterone was at 45. She said that was great. I've never had my progesterone checked before so I am not sure what it is normally at.

I've never had mine tested before either and am anxious to get it tested. I go Monday the 9th for that BW. At this point I'll be thrilled to get a good number to prove I had a good strong O. I was honestly shocked when I finally started having an active cycle work up that all my #'s have been great, my lining responded exactly as it should, and I responded to the clomid. I honestly thought I'd be one who never responded to it. Keeping my FX'd but well aware we may have to do several cycles. Not sure we can afford another one right away though so it may have to wait if no BFP this time around.


----------



## mwb2040

Yayyy Lifeis!! What an awesome beta!! So happy for you! Regarding your progesterone, as long as they say it's great, I'd be happy!


----------



## Dini

Oh I forgot to say congrats to all of you with recent :bfp:! We all deserve to see that second pink line!


----------



## Allika

@lifeis: Below 20 they want to supplement you! Low progesterone is either an indicator or factor of a MC.

With my MC my prog never got really high and neither was my hcg. This time my progesterone was above 40 from the beginning and my hcg was way higher too!

A hcg of 250+ on 14 DPO coupled with the high progesterone is a fantastic sign and is very reassuring that it's not chemical or ectopic so relax! This is it!!!


----------



## ajd36

Allika has everything spot on!! 

This is it girl!!


----------



## Ingodshand

This is your rainbow, so happy for you!!!

Welcome dini! I can tell you that my dh has 2% normal morph and we have a beautiful almost 4 year old dd and our son is due in April. My sister has very bad pcos and three beautiful little ones. You might feel like the deck is stacked against you but your baby is coming!!


----------



## Electricat

All four eggs fertilized.
I have four snow-babies waiting for their bed to grow nice and plump for implant. Hopefully next cycle.


----------



## Dini

Thanks Ingods, that really does make me feel better. It has just felt like everyone around me, including my friends and family much younger than me are having kids left and right and sometimes it feels like it will never happen for us. Congrats on your pregnancy! April will be here before you know it!


----------



## Ingodshand

That is great electricat! I hope they keep growing for you!


----------



## smileydoc

It's official, baby K due July 29!!!!!! One day before my bday, what a perfect present!! Everything looks good according to dr! Feeling so relieved, now just praying for a healthy quick first trimester!


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone!!

Iam so happy to read all the great news. I have been MIA lately, just taking it easy and been really busy with Christmas coming up:)

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving:)


----------



## Kins

Wonderful numbers lifeis
Awesome news electrics. How many Wil you be transferring?
Welcome dini good luck in this 2ww


----------



## Electricat

Kins said:


> Wonderful numbers lifeis
> Awesome news electrics. How many Wil you be transferring?
> Welcome dini good luck in this 2ww

I don't know - if any. My lining is not cooprating, but Dr said they'll thaw all four and pick the best. I am over 40 so we can transfer three, but it all depends on quality of both soil and plant so to speak. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just popping in to say ajd, I'm eagerly awaiting your appointment!! 

Will catch up on everything else later :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Me too!!!! What time?


----------



## lune_miel

ajd - what's it going to be?! I have to wait 2 more weeks!


----------



## ajd36

It's a girl!!!! Peyton Lynne Delorme


----------



## smileydoc

ajd36 said:


> It's a girl!!!! Peyton Lynne Delorme

Congratulations!!! Loving all this Team PINK and LOVE the name Peyton!!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats ajd!


----------



## Ingodshand

How sweet! Love the name!!


----------



## mwb2040

Yayyy, congrats Ajd!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Wonderful Ajd!!! Congrats on your little baby girl in there!!! About time for some girls! :thumbup:


----------



## lune_miel

Congrats on your girl!


----------



## Kins

Congrats on your princess Aj


----------



## MandaC

Hey ya:)

Congrats on the girl Ajd!! I love the names Peyton. 

AFM: I got a reading done with Cheri22. Not sure if any of you have heard of her. I got her name from another person on Bump. She specializes in fertility and pregnancy readings. I find all this stuff interesting so I thought I would give it a try and get one. If anyone is interested in reading it here it is...

"_*They are showing me another little girl that is ready to join your family and I would infact tell you DECEMBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

She is always going to be the type that does not give up. It does not matter how difficult the situation or people involved are, she is the one that will see the way out, the way to fix it, and the way that it will finally be done and over with. She is not going to leave something unfinished because she does not want it to come and bite her in the butt!

She is always going to be someone who is confident and there is rarely a time that someone can hurt her verbally. She is always the bigger person and is able to look at them head on and believe that they are the ones that are missing out. She is often going to be the leader among her friends, the one with the suggestions and things that they can do.

She is an avid reader, but loves books that are full of adventure. They are showing that she will often continue to read in her spare time as something that is fun. I am seeing you often choosing the same books as this is your way of connecting with her (just one of them!) It seems like you will both decide which chapter to read and then talk about it indepth. 

When it comes to career paths, they are showing her being able to travel, I do give the impression of her being a writer, but seems to get her inspirations from the most fun of places. They are showing this happening in her early 20s, and there are some trips that you end up taking with her.

When ti comes to marriage i am seeing her closer to 26. They will have two girls of their own"
*_
She can't say if it will be this December so I could be like 2yearsbfrom now but I am excited cause I would conceive and find out this December so maybe this is my lucky month:) We shall see!


----------



## moni77

Wow lots of great news ladies!!

I am not temping but since I took the ovidril shot, I should have a clear testing date. I will test on the 19th if AF doesn't show - my office xmas party is that day so it will be nice to know if I can have a drink or not. Odds are against us this cycle so looking forward to starting the next one.


----------



## deafgal01

Any ladies here have experience with implantation bleed or spotting?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend!

Congrats ajd on your sweet baby girl!!! :flower: So excited for you.

Correct gender guesses for ajd: LDizzy, Jenna, IGH, River

Let me know if I'm missing anything for anyone on the front page! Looks like we're lacking some info!


----------



## CiderDonut

Congrats ajd! Girls are the best (boys are pretty good too :) )


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Congrats on the little girl ajd!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!


----------



## luna_19

deafgal01 said:


> Any ladies here have experience with implantation bleed or spotting?

I had what I thought was my AF starting for an hour or two at 14 dpo and got a bfp the next day :)


----------



## smileydoc

deafgal01 said:
 

> Any ladies here have experience with implantation bleed or spotting?

I had some implantation bleeding! I thought it was the start of my cycle as it was right on time, however now I know it was most likely implantation bleeding! It consisted of 2 days of brownish spotting, followed by 3 days of very light bleeding!


----------



## smileydoc

Hopin4ABump said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> Congrats ajd on your sweet baby girl!!! :flower: So excited for you.
> 
> Correct gender guesses for ajd: LDizzy, Jenna, IGH, River
> 
> Let me know if I'm missing anything for anyone on the front page! Looks like we're lacking some info!

You can include my due date on the front page - July 29! 10 week appt on Jan 2! Thanks


----------



## deafgal01

Thanks girls. My fertility clinic said it was too late in the cycle for any sign of implantation bleeds, and my tests came up negative for 14dpo. But I started the bleed on 13dpo so could be too early idk. It was weird too, spotting, then light for two hours or so, then med (not quite heavy) for three hours maybe, back to light. Now it is just light and spotty back and forth. My normal period is med to heavy for first two days, no changes within hours, and then light for last three days or spotty. Never all that in one day (24 hours). I thought I started my period but now I am not so sure and I cannot convince my fertility clinic that it is not a period.

It is light red in color, and I noticed I have no metallic odor, which I always get when on AF.


----------



## Allika

i also wanted to congratulate you on here in addition on fb! congrats, adj on team pink!!!!!

Also, may i just say that Jenna is a witch?!?!?! How does she guess all of these right??? this is crazy


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Congrats AJD! Let the shopping for girls begin!!!!

I just got my results from my betas today. At 4 weeks 1 day I was at 265 and today (about 4 weeks 4 days) it was above 900!! I can't remember the exact number because I was so excited! This is really our rainbow baby!

Our first ultrasound is on December 27th at 4:15 pm.


----------



## Grateful365

Waiting to hear about your anatomy scan Hopin!

Lifeis....:happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for your rainbow baby. We have quite a few of those here, so very special.


----------



## Dini

I've been away a few days because I work 12 hour shifts and it seems I missed a lot! Congrats Ajd on your baby girl! So exciting!! 

Lifeis I am thrilled for you with your rainbow baby! Can't wait to hear about your U/S!

I'm 7dpo/IUI and had my blood drawn for my progesterone level today so hoping to hear tomorrow to confirm if I did ovulate. Happy to have week 1 done of the TWW. I am trying not to make myself crazy but it's not working too well lol. I was crampy from the day off the IUI until yesterday but I assume that was effects of the ovridel. Several people at work know I had the IUI because I had to switch my schedule to do it and people keep asking how I feel and it's driving me nuts, because if it's a BFN I don't want to talk about it ya know? 

Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I will be gone a few days again, but I'll be back!


----------



## CiderDonut

Just got back from my RE's office, and got to see my baby for the first time, which was amazing. Baby looks perfect, measuring right at 7 weeks, with a heartbeat of 131. Estimated due date of July 29th (same as you, SmileyDoc, right?) :happydance:

I'm so so so relieved. 

The nurse practitioner said that in her experience, if I'm not experiencing severe morning sickness at this point, I may not at all, which would be fantastic. In any case, I'm so thrilled to have seen a healthy baby and heartbeat.


----------



## MandaC

That's amazing Cider!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Wonderful news Cider!!!! :happydance: So very happy for you :flower:

Do we have anymore testers for this month? Some Christmas BFP's would be soooo fun...


----------



## MandaC

Grateful365 said:


> Wonderful news Cider!!!! :happydance: So very happy for you :flower:
> 
> Do we have anymore testers for this month? Some Christmas BFP's would be soooo fun...

Iam testing around the 28th. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Cider, Lifeis, Smiley, congrats so much on the bfp's!!!! So exciting. 

Lifeis, you make the first BFP for December though right?

I made updates to the front page, hopefully it's all caught up!


----------



## mwb2040

Cider - Great to hear!! What a wonderful feeling it is to see the baby!!

Hopin - didn't you have an anatomy scan? Or did I miss it?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb, I did, yesterday! Everything looks great! I posted some pics in my journal of my sweet perfect baby boy :)


----------



## smileydoc

CiderDonut said:


> Just got back from my RE's office, and got to see my baby for the first time, which was amazing. Baby looks perfect, measuring right at 7 weeks, with a heartbeat of 131. Estimated due date of July 29th (same as you, SmileyDoc, right?) :happydance:
> 
> I'm so so so relieved.
> 
> The nurse practitioner said that in her experience, if I'm not experiencing severe morning sickness at this point, I may not at all, which would be fantastic. In any case, I'm so thrilled to have seen a healthy baby and heartbeat.

Omg Cider soooooo exciting!!! And we have the SAME due date!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Interesting fact about morning sickness, I've been feeling blah and need to eat frequently, but hopefully that means I won't get any worse! So excited to go on this journey with you :hugs:


----------



## smileydoc

Cider - when are you telling people? We haven't told anyone! Most likely waiting till 12 weeks! Hopefully I won't be sick over Xmas bc might be hard to hide from my family!


----------



## Grateful365

Same due dates! How awesome is that?! :happydance:


----------



## CiderDonut

smileydoc said:


> Cider - when are you telling people? We haven't told anyone! Most likely waiting till 12 weeks! Hopefully I won't be sick over Xmas bc might be hard to hide from my family!

We're going to tell our families over Christmas, and ask them not to spread the news until after I'm in the second trimester. My natural inclination was not to tell people until later, but the way I'm thinking about it is that if anything happens to this pregnancy, I'd be pretty devastated, and I'd want my family to understand why I'm upset. Plus, we don't live in the same parts of the country as either my parents or my DH's parents, and I want to tell them in person, so Christmas seems as good a time as any.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think that's a wonderful Christmas present <3


----------



## mwb2040

Hopin4ABump said:


> mwb, I did, yesterday! Everything looks great! I posted some pics in my journal of my sweet perfect baby boy :)

I just checked out your journal. LOVE the pictures!! Very happy for you!


----------



## Dini

Wow look at all the BFP's! Inspiring!! I have a question for you ladies. My RE called yesterday and said that my day 21 progesterone was only a 9 which is on the low end but confirms I ovulated, just not very strongly. I don't really know what to make of that. The message said not to give up hope but next cycle if no BFP we will double the clomid to help me O more strongly. Guess I don't really get it...I feel out this month though, all my normal pre-AF symptoms are appearing.


----------



## lune_miel

*Dini *- do you temp or know exactly what day you ovulated? The day 21 prog test assumes that you O'd on cd14, which not all of us do. I would O on cd18 so I would go in for the prog test 7 days after that date. That is a possible reason for your reading to be low.


----------



## Dini

I had my follicles checked day 12 and had one at almost 21mm, took the trigger shot that night so I should have O'd on day 14. I didn't temp this month or do OPK's, my doctor and I agreed it was only going to make me nuts because they were going to tell me when I O'd. Honestly if I didn't that day then we are out anyway because we only did the bd the night of the IUI and two days prior that were within my window because of scheduling.


----------



## Kins

Did I totally miss Rojo having a baby? Is she still due tomorrow? Lol I'm sorry I get lost easily


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Haha Kins, Rojo totally had her baby a few weeks ago. SHe hasn't posted a birth story/pics yet. I'm still hoping she will one she gets nice and settled!


----------



## Grateful365

LOL Kins! Don't feel bad, I get lost too.....

but that's a good thing! That means we have lots of exciting things going on here!:thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

Dini - I've known many a ladies to get their BFP's right when they think they are "out". FX'd tightly for you. :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Thanks Grateful that makes me feel a little better. I did read a few posts where people had a lower progesterone and did still get a BFP so maybe I'm not totally out. I gave in this morning when I woke up at 4am and had to use the bathroom and decided to POAS, but I was too tired to stand around and wait because no results showed up right away so it was a BFN, but I left it in the package and on the counter and this morning I swear a see a super super faint line, but it was an internet cheapie and I am only 11 dpIUI/O. I think it's just me imagining things so of course I took a picture. Maybe it's just because it sat there for about 5 hours before I looked at it again. I attached the photo but don't know if it worked.
 



Attached Files:







Photo Dec 12, 10 02 13 AM.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Grateful365

I see a faint line, but I think it does affect things to leave it sitting because I think they tell you to make sure to read it within a certain amount of time. 
But I'm still FX'd for you that its the start of a BFP:flower: Can't wait for you to take another test tomorrow!


----------



## Grateful365

Dini - whats your TTC story? How long have you tried naturally? How long have you been on Clomid?


----------



## Ingodshand

We made it!! V Day- 24 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







24 Weeks!.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ingodshand

Dini said:


> Thanks Grateful that makes me feel a little better. I did read a few posts where people had a lower progesterone and did still get a BFP so maybe I'm not totally out. I gave in this morning when I woke up at 4am and had to use the bathroom and decided to POAS, but I was too tired to stand around and wait because no results showed up right away so it was a BFN, but I left it in the package and on the counter and this morning I swear a see a super super faint line, but it was an internet cheapie and I am only 11 dpIUI/O. I think it's just me imagining things so of course I took a picture. Maybe it's just because it sat there for about 5 hours before I looked at it again. I attached the photo but don't know if it worked.

Not sure if my eyes are playing tricks, but I think I see something too!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Happy V-Day InGodsHands!!!! You are moving right along there....great bump pic, thanks for shring. :flower:


----------



## Dini

Congrats Ingodshands! You look so cute!

I'm not convinced it's not an evap line as it did sit for a few hours. I actually didn't even bother to look at it after about 1 min, I was so tired and it was so early in the cycle.

We've been trying 3 years. Started NTNP 3.5 years ago, then in Dec 2010 we started using opk's, but I almost never got a positive. I didn't temp because I worked 7p-7a and it never looked right and the doc said that would screw with my basal temp because when I was off work I may only sleep a few hours and my body was all over the place. I have PCOS, I've known it for 22 years, been on metformin 1500mg for about a year, lost some weight over a year ago but didn't make a difference. 18 mo ago tried a few rounds of unmonitored clomid that didn't work. I did get one +opk at that time but no BFP. My cycles are anywhere from 25-45 days and I don't know about you but bd'ing EOD from day 8 gets daunting lol. My OB referred me to a RE early on, got a scan, confirmed the PCOS again but my RE wouldn't treat until I was married, and DH and I weren't even engaged yet because I had come out of a bad marriage and wasn't ready yet. We got married in May of this year and went to the RE in July. Started out first round of monitored clomid this cycle due to financial issues (we have no fertility coverage) and found DH to have only 1% morphology. All other numbers are normal. We decided on an IUI this round because of the increased chances with DH's #'s. I did 50mg clomid, had one 20mm follie, triggered on CD 12, IUI cd14. I'm 11dpo/IUI. I already feel out because my progesterone was only a 9 on cd 21 which is pretty low so they want to do clomid 100mg next cycle if no BFP this time. Guess we will see. 

I want to test before Monday, which is when they told me to because I work Monday and if it is a BFP I can't get the bloodwork done that day. I think I'll go get a FRER and try tomorrow. I feel like AF is coming though.


----------



## Grateful365

Thanks for sharing Dini. Myself and many of the ladies know how exhausting it is emotionally to TTC long term. It look DH and I 4 years to get our first BFP. We tried on and off naturally for most of the 4 years and then finally got a BFP on Femara. Many ladies say one or the other worked for them. I don't think my ovulations were very strong naturally and maybe didn't even occur each month. Plus DH had a morphology of 3% which is also considered low. I read a new study that showed the men eating walnuts improved the morphology. I bought DH a huge bag of them to eat while at work. The next month we got our BFP...not sure if the walnuts helped too or if it was just a coincidence, but I tend to think they improved his morphology and helped us conceive. Have you had an HSG test yet?

Your never out until AF shows! I have my FX'd tightly for you! Your gonna get that BFP girl!


----------



## Dini

I did have an HSG, all was clear. BTW I love your avatar, love the cowboy hat, he is just adorable!


----------



## moni77

FXed Dini!

Here are my gender predictions:

kins - girl
lune- boy
mwb - girl/boy
smiley - boy
cider - girl


----------



## Ingodshand

Everyone is so quiet!! Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## River54

I am silently keeping up with everyone :) Can't wait for some more updates from people :)

My fs called back, and sent me a prescription for bcp which I am supposed to start taking with the start of my next cycle in prep for IVF. We are taking a natural cycle this month, I stopped temping/charting/testing or going to acupuncture this cycle...giving ourselves a break from it all with this holiday month. Dunno any protocol or anything for IVF. They said they'd email the contract and payment options within the next week or so, but I haven't gotten anything. They are closed for the holidays, so I imagine they are trying to wrap everything up.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi river! So excited for you and ivf! I know you will have great success! Enjoy the month off!


----------



## Dini

Hi everyone, hope you are having a great weekend. 

So far still bfn's, yesterday's wondfo had a faint line but even fainter than the day before and didn't seem to have an ounce of color so I'd go with evap, and two FRER have been negative, as well as two FS. I still have until Monday to be sure, but I'm pretty sure already. I'm 13dpo, if you count the day of O, if not then I'm 12dpo.


----------



## Ingodshand

Dini- have you tested again? Maybe it is just too early. Still hoping you get your bfp!


----------



## Dini

I did, I tested this morning, both a FS and wondfo and they were both negative. The RE said to test tomorrow, so I'll take my last test, a FRER tomorrow but I know I'm out. I am 14dpo if you count the day of the IUI/O so I'm out. I'm going to order more wondfo's because they are cheap and hope for next month. 

Maybe with 100mg of clomid I'll make a few follies and get twins lol.


----------



## ajd36

Dini: loving the positive outlook on TTC, it can take a lot out of a person. How many follies did you have again this cycle?

Votes :)
Smiley: girl
cider: girl 

Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!! We did a crab boil last night and have our Xmas party today with a White Elephant gift exchange... it's the second time I've bought an ice cream maker as a gift and I still really want one :haha:


----------



## Ingodshand

Dini said:


> I did, I tested this morning, both a FS and wondfo and they were both negative. The RE said to test tomorrow, so I'll take my last test, a FRER tomorrow but I know I'm out. I am 14dpo if you count the day of the IUI/O so I'm out. I'm going to order more wondfo's because they are cheap and hope for next month.
> 
> Maybe with 100mg of clomid I'll make a few follies and get twins lol.

Oh I hope so! We need more twins on here!!


----------



## Kins

AJ what is a white elephant gift exchange?


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning ladies!!!!!

Dini - Did you test this morning? I agree with Ajd - LOVE your positive attitude. It can be draining for sure TTC but with that great attitude....I just know it will happen for you soon. Until then....we are here for you!

What's going on with everyone?

AFM: Jimmy has his first cold. Poor guy. He is still all smiles though. I took some vacation time at Christmas/New Years and I am SO looking forward to 12 days off with the baby!!!!!!


----------



## River54

Soo cute pic grateful!


----------



## Ingodshand

Grateful365 said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!!
> 
> Dini - Did you test this morning? I agree with Ajd - LOVE your positive attitude. It can be draining for sure TTC but with that great attitude....I just know it will happen for you soon. Until then....we are here for you!
> 
> What's going on with everyone?
> 
> AFM: Jimmy has his first cold. Poor guy. He is still all smiles though. I took some vacation time at Christmas/New Years and I am SO looking forward to 12 days off with the baby!!!!!!

Your new picture is adorable!!! He is so precious! 

Sorry Jimmy is feeling sick! A cold at his age is so hard b/c you can't really do much for them. Maybe try so vapor rub or sitting in the steamy bathroom to help clear him up!

I am off from the 23rd until the 2nd and so excited!!! I hope this week flys by!


----------



## Grateful365

A cantaloupe InGodshands??! How did you get to be 24 weeks already? Have you purchased anything yet?


----------



## Ingodshand

Ha, I have no idea! My second trimester has just flown by! We have tons of clothes from my two sisters who had boys so I haven't gotten much yet. We are turning our guest bedroom into Evan's nursery so I am starting to plan it. Not sure what style I want to go with.. I really like a grey chevron that I saw on Pinterest, but I am not sold yet. My DH loves baseball so maybe a Red Sox themed nursery would get him excited!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Awe!!! Both sounds great!!! Want to see pics when you start it :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Gender guesses:

mwb - (2) girls
smiley - girl
cider - boy


----------



## ajd36

Did we have a tester this morning??

24wks :happydance: that is going fast! I felt like my first trimester crawled and this one is flying. It could be the holidays and just how busy everyone has been.

A white elephant gift exchange... everyone brings one gift to open. We draw numbers and #1 opens any present they want. #2 can either steal their gift (leaving #1 the option of stealing it back or opening another one) or they can pick a new one. Each time a particular gift is stolen it takes an extra shot to get it... we had one present someone did 4 shots to steal it. At the end, #1 gets the final pick. They got me yucky yuck V8 juice to do shots with but my tummy said so... so I unwrapped two gifts :)

On the baby note, I got some cute hand-me-downs this weekend. Peyton also has been getting presents in the mail already from her uncle... and there was a Boston Redsox Onesie in there :)


----------



## Allika

Question for you ladies:

Discharge -

Do any of you have a lot more? Its driving me crazy....mostly its wetness down there and freaks me out. Its by no means a gush or anything and doesnt fill a pad but I can certainly tell that I feel a lot more wet down there...


----------



## ajd36

yeah, I had that a few weeks ago and it kept freaking me out! Completely normal


----------



## luna_19

Definitely normal I always felt like in had peed a bit or something. It gets worse towards the end;)


----------



## LDizzy30

Grateful- cute pic!!! Love it!!
Everyone's pregnancys are flying by it seems! I felt like my first and second trimester were dragging and now I only have 30 days left!!
Good luck testers!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning ladies!!! Happy Tuesday.

Grateful, what time is Jimmy's appointment? Sweet boy!

I think I have the front page up to date but if I'm missing anything for you (gender guesses included) let me know!

Speaking of gender guesses....LUNE!!!!!! 3 more days. Are you so excited?!?!?!?!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika said:


> Question for you ladies:
> 
> Discharge -
> 
> Do any of you have a lot more? Its driving me crazy....mostly its wetness down there and freaks me out. Its by no means a gush or anything and doesnt fill a pad but I can certainly tell that I feel a lot more wet down there...

Yes I remember that happening more in the 2nd trimester....


----------



## Grateful365

Jimmy's 4 month wellness appointment went well. Doctor said he should be rolling over now and he isn't really doing that yet. 

She said his growth is right on track. On the growth charts he is very long (73%) and thin (26%). lol :haha: He has his vaccines...3 pokes today. 

It may be because I am sick today...but the doctor really rubbed me the wrong way. I had a list of 8 questions I wanted to ask and she looked very annoyed and made the following comments: "All these feeding questions can be answered on a pamphlet I'm going to give you"...."You know...most of the answers to these questions can be found on our website." 

I thought that was very rude...I pay her and wait while she takes her sweet time getting in there....she can at least answer my questions without comments like that. Its not like I had 20 questions. AND...the stupid feeding pamphlet did not answer my questions. 

Ok...sorry probably not the right place for all that info...but I needed to vent that out real quick. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful you have every right to be upset!! These days, the personal relationships with doctors seems to go away :( DS' doctor is the same way. It's really upsetting. Next time stand your ground.

I'm glad to hear Jimmy is doing well!! How is his cold? Sorry to hear you're sick now :(


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful you have every right to be upset!! These days, the personal relationships with doctors seems to go away :( DS' doctor is the same way. It's really upsetting. Next time stand your ground.
> 
> I'm glad to hear Jimmy is doing well!! How is his cold? Sorry to hear you're sick now :(

Well I asked ALL 8 of my questions anyways....I just didn't receive very thorough answers. I was real close to becoming rude myself. I figured maybe she is having a bad day. If it happens again at his 6 month...we will be searching out a better pediatrician. 

His cold isn't too bad...just lots of snot right now. Hopefully it won't get worse or he doesn't get what I have.


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies:)

I was in yesterday for my CD16 scan and blood work. I am a bit behind this month because I still had a cyst at the beginning of the month so by CD 11 my follies were only at 1.0. Anyways yesterday I had 1 at 1.3 so I am in tomorrow for another ultrasound and hopefully my follie is big enough I can trigger and we are doing timed intercourse this month. With Christmas and everything it is just to much:)

I will let u all know what happens tomorrow.

@Grateful.....that was very rude of your doctor and she should be able to answer your questions without the attitude. I am sorry:(


----------



## mwb2040

So we had a doctors appointment today and they weren't originally going to do an ultrasound but I told them my dad was here from Europe (he's staying for a week) so they were nice enough to do the ultrasound and check the genders!! We're having TWO BOYS!!! Very very excited!


----------



## MandaC

Oh My GOSH mwb!!!!! that is so exciting!! Congrats:)


----------



## River54

wow! congrats!!


----------



## CiderDonut

Mwb -- congrats!!


----------



## ajd36

So exciting!!!! Two little sweet boys!!!

Do I get double points for guessing twins right??


----------



## Grateful365

Wonderful news mwb!!! Two boys!! Awesome!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

Yay for two little boys!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Allika

Congrats on team blue times 2!!!!


----------



## moni77

Wow Congrats on twin boys!!


----------



## ajd36

Moni, ready for testing??

Lune: two more days until your gender scan!!!! Yippie!!!


----------



## Dini

So sorry I've been MIA. I caught a bug and was miserable the last 3 days or so and we were busy all last weekend. So mwb that is great news! Two boys! You are blessed! 

I never even got to test because AF showed up bright and early Monday morning so I have an appt at the RE tomorrow to start round 2 for another IUI. This time 100mg clomid so back to the drawing board but at least I O'd last cycle. Maybe we will luck out and have a few follies and get twins!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

MWB, congratulations!!! They will be best buddies, and troublemakers together :haha: What wonderful news.

ajd, haha, I guessed blue/blue too! Wonder if we do get double points?! :rofl: Too funny!

lune, tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CiderDonut

Dini said:


> So sorry I've been MIA. I caught a bug and was miserable the last 3 days or so and we were busy all last weekend. So mwb that is great news! Two boys! You are blessed!
> 
> I never even got to test because AF showed up bright and early Monday morning so I have an appt at the RE tomorrow to start round 2 for another IUI. This time 100mg clomid so back to the drawing board but at least I O'd last cycle. Maybe we will luck out and have a few follies and get twins!

Dini -- 100 mg Clomid did the trick for me! Crossing my fingers for you.


Hopin-- if you want to add a new date for me on the front page, I have an NT scan on January 15th


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies

I was in this morning for a follie check. I have 1 at 1.9 I will be triggering this afternoon as long as my E2 is elevated enough. We are only doing timed intercourse so I will be triggering around 12-1 that part is strange. We will have to DTD tmrw around 9 pm. Lol

I will be testing around Jan 4th. I will try to just wait for my beta buuuut really who am I kidding:)

How is everyone feeling? Everyone ready for Xmas?


----------



## moni77

BFN this morning at DPO 14. Waiting for AF to start IUI cycle #2 (hopefully). On to the new year!!


----------



## Kins

So sorry moni and dini. Bring in 2014 with those bfp's


----------



## luna_19

Congrats mwb!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA lately. These last couple weeks have been so busy at work. We had an inspection, which we typically get once every six years so when the sixth year is here it gets crazy!!!

According to my calculations, I turned 6 weeks pregnant today. I haven't had any spotting, very minimal morning sickness, and my boobs are tender. Honestly, I'm glad my boobs are tender because its the first thing I check every morning to make sure I'm still pregnant :) we have our first ultrasound next week on Friday and we are SO excited. We are praying everything goes well and we get to see a beautiful, strong heartbeat!

I will take lots of time this weekend and read where everyone is at! Until then, Merry Christmas to everyone and I hope you enjoy the holidays!


----------



## lune_miel

congrats on the twin boys! wow i am a bad guesser :blue::blue:

Hope I can sleep tonight before I find out!


----------



## mwb2040

Sorry about the BFN, Moni. You got the right attitude. 2014 will be your year!

Lifeis - That first ultrasound is truly amazing :cloud9:

Lune - Thinking about you today!! Can't wait to hear about it.

Hopin - Our anatomy scan is 1/16. Can you add it to the front page?

Happy Holidays everyone and thanks for all your support!! Enjoy your friends and families and TIME OFF!!! :xmas9:


----------



## Ingodshand

Lune- I am so excited for you!! When is your apt?


----------



## ajd36

I can't wait to find out Lune!!!!

Lifeis: first time you see that little heart fluttering is just amazing


----------



## lune_miel

*IT'S A BOY! *

We are so excited! Now I need to wrap something blue to give to the family on Christmas!


----------



## Ingodshand

So excited for you guys! Yay for team Blue!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lune, congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## mwb2040

Yay Lune, welcome to team BLUE!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats lune :)


----------



## River54

congrats lune :)


----------



## Grateful365

Congratulations lune!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MandaC

Yay congrats Lune!!!


----------



## Allika

Yay lune so excited for you! 

Best holiday wishes to all of you! We made it to Germany and are going to enjoy our 2 week vacation!


----------



## Ingodshand

Manda- Good luck with the TI this month! Maybe the less stressful approach will be it! I am about ready for Christmas, but I keep thinking of last minute things! Headed to the mall today with my 3 year old. I think I am just asking for a throbbing back later&#61514;
Moni- So sorry for the BFN. I know 2014 will be your year!

Lifeis- Can not wait for next Friday and you to see your little bean. It is the best feeling in the world. I checked my boobs every day too especially my nipples that we killing me and still do some days! I never really had MS so dont worry if you never get it just be happy you are one of the lucky ones!

Allika- Have fun on your vacation! Enjoy your family and relaxing!

Hopin- Can you update my guesses? I am guessing a girl for Lifeis and a boy for Cider!!!

How is everyone else? Anyone have big plans for the holidays? We are just staying home as our family all lives close by. I just hope that I can stay awake for the early ball drop and then my 34th bday is on the first. Officially in my mid- 30s!!


----------



## lune_miel

*igh*- we went to CA last week for an early xmas to see my mom. so hard to come back to cold and snow. DH's parents are close so we'll be sticking around too. my birthday is on the 2nd and I'll be 33! How fun for us! I'm sure this new years' I won't be staying awake either. :haha:


----------



## Ingodshand

Oh how fun Lune! We are almost birthday twins and fellow Capricorns!! It is 70 degrees in North Carolina where I live so we are going for a picnic at the park! Definitely weird for this time of year but I will take it!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Congrats Lune!!!


----------



## Kins

Lots of boys popping up


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> BFN this morning at DPO 14. Waiting for AF to start IUI cycle #2 (hopefully). On to the new year!!


Moni you and I are in the same boat almost to the day and both going for IUI#2. 

Thanks Cider for the crossed fingers, I hope 100mg does it for us too!!

AF started for me on 14 DPO, I am on cd7 today, and on 100mg Clomid and IUI #2 is tentatively scheduled for 12/30. My follie check is 12/27 so it all depends on how I responded to the clomid this round. 

My RE wants me to do the Ovidrel injection to trigger ovulation and again about 5 days later to help keep my progesterone elevated. Anyone else every done this? I guess it will keep me from testing early as the hcg could be in my system until cd27 I think. 

All of your bfp's and healthy sticky beans give me some hope :dust:


----------



## ajd36

I'm excited to hear how the follies are growing!! 

I never did a followup trigger but I can see where it helps....for making the baby a nice comfy home...but hinders early testing :cry:


----------



## mwb2040

Dini - Fingers crossed for you! I've never heard of a second ovidrel shot either. I used the crinone gel to increase progesterone. I'm sure they know what they're doing but it can't hurt to ask what the options are and why he/she wants you to do it this way?

Gender guesses:
Smiley - boy 
Cider - girl


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Dini!! We have had so many miracles on this thread and I know yours is coming! 

I have never heard of taking another ovidrel shot but if you can do that instead of progesterone suppossitories then do it!

I can not believe how quickly everyone's pregnancies are progressing. We will have a bunch of new babies soon!!!:baby:


----------



## Dini

Morning everyone! 

About the two ovidrel shots, I did ask the nurse, and she said supplements are an option but the Doc thinks the second shot works better because it makes your body do the supplementation as opposed to artificially supplementing it, so it could help the body to learn to do it on it's own so I'm for it. 

Ingod - I agree about the miracles on this thread, that's why I love it over here, so many have gotten their's, must be some extra dust and prayer floating around over here!

Gender guesses:

Smiley - Girl
Cider - Girl


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone. We finally just got our power back from the ice storm:) thank goodness!!

Iam officially 1dpo:)


----------



## ajd36

Manda: best of luck!! Stats.... how many and sizes please


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> Manda: best of luck!! Stats.... how many and sizes please

Haha. I only had 1 at trigger at 1.9. We were doing TI and I only took letrozole. FX'd. :)


----------



## Ingodshand

I cannot believe that I only have 100 days left and that tomorrow will be double digits!!!


----------



## moni77

D - yep we are close. I have heard of the 2nd shot but have not done it. 

Good luck! 

AFM - still waiting for AF to show. I had taken the ovidrel shot on the 3rd. Another BFN this morning and called the dr. Went in for blood work (which won't be back until Friday due to the holidays) and a scan. He said everything looks normal - no cyst. Just keep waiting. The blood work will be telling on Friday if AF has not arrived by then.


----------



## Dini

The waiting game is the worst part of all this isn't it? Don't you wish you had a little scanner you could put over your belly and it would tell you what everything was doing?

Ingod - I see today you have 99 days left, how exciting!! 

Hope you all have a Merry Christmas, I'll check back on Friday to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## MandaC

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!

Iam 3dpo and have the flu with a high fever I hope it doesn't affect the little bean travelling and trying to stick. :(


----------



## Ingodshand

Merry Christmas ladies! I hope you all have a great day with family and friends! I am so blessed to have found you all this past year and share in each others journies!


----------



## ajd36

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas to an amazing group of ladies here. I'm thankful everyday to have all of you to share this journey with too :)


----------



## mwb2040

Hope everything has/had a wonderful Xmas!! Hope the next year brings us lots of BFPs and beautiful babies!!

My husband got me a shirt that says "sleep all day" from Old Navy. How appropriate!


----------



## MandaC

Hi ladies:)

how was everyone's Christmas? Hope u all had a great day!!

..iam 5dpo not feeling much but some slight cramps deep down kinda feels like gas and my back has been sore. Trying not to think about it;) but can't help it. Lol


----------



## Kins

Too early for me to get a good facial 3d/4d scan? I am hoping that the place happens to have an opening today because my dh can't take time off from work soooo if there is an opening for us do u think its worth going? Will it be a good shot of baby? My thoughts are ... It will prob still be too tiny won't see good facial features 


Lol I think I'm talking myself out of it


----------



## luna_19

I had a regular scan at 32 weeks and it was so cramped in there we couldn't even get a face shot so maybe sooner is better?


----------



## ajd36

Kins, I'm not sure how it will go... but it's always nice to see the littleone.

I get to see my Peyton today... maybe even twice!

LifeisB, can't wait to hear how your first u/s goes today!

Manda, keeping my Fx for you... are you testing out your trigger?


----------



## Kins

THanks 4 the heads up Luna. I guess since my hubby can't take time off I'll ask my mom to go. I found a deal on livingsocial.com for 30$ off but you have to b/w 10a-3p

Good luck Aj can't wait to see photos


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> Kins, I'm not sure how it will go... but it's always nice to see the littleone.
> 
> I get to see my Peyton today... maybe even twice!
> 
> LifeisB, can't wait to hear how your first u/s goes today!
> 
> Manda, keeping my Fx for you... are you testing out your trigger?

Thank you!! No Iam not testing out my trigger. I don't think I will test at all until my beta on the 4th. Unless I have some strong symptoms. Lol


----------



## moni77

My blood test came back negative but confirmed ovulation...still waiting...not sure what is going on. I am technically on day 33 of my cycle and took the trigger 24 days ago. No other meds this cycle. Anyone ever have the trigger not only not work but cause ovulation to be delayed?


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello everyone! We had our u/s today and it went great! According to when I got my trigger shot I should be 7w1d and measured in at 6w5d. The nurse said it was no big deal. The heart rate was 147 and she said that was great too! It was so amazing to see our little bean bouncing around in there! I bawled like a baby! 

AJD: I LOVE the name Peyton! I haven't been on here for quite some time, so I am just seeing your little ones name now! I love it!

Manda: I'm praying this is your month!!

To all the other ladies waiting to test, my fingers are crossed and I'm praying for you. This is such a difficult journey, but so worth it in the end.
 



Attached Files:







Image81.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mwb2040

Great to hear Lifeis!!! I'll never forget that first ultrasound (or all the other ones to be honest). But that first one is so so special. Very happy for you!!!


----------



## ajd36

LifeIs: what a cute little bean you have there!! I cried during that first scan too....such an overwhelming feeling of joy and love.

Moni: I have never heard of such a thing happening.....I wonder what the heck is going on there. Are they having you come in again?

Dini: how was your follie check? Still on for a NYE IUI? Great way to bring in the new year.

Kins: did you go for your scan?

AFM: shes still a little girl!!! My anatomy scan went great and the MD already confirmed that everything is growing right on track. Her HR was around 145 for both my OB appt and the scan. She is measuring 19W2D and Im 19W0D today &#9786;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3782.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3783.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3786.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3789.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Allika

Oh i love the pic of her feet! Awesome news!


----------



## Kins

Aww cute photos Aj!

I decided to pay more and wait till. Saturday when hubby can come and baby will be chunkier so the 25th I go


----------



## moni77

The doc is on vacation until Thursday - if still no AF by then I will send him another email and see what he wants me to do.


----------



## LDizzy30

Good luck testers!
I hope everyone's Christmas was wonderful and I hope new year is just as great!! 
Afm- I have a drs appt today at 9:40. I love hearing her heartbeat. Absolutely makes the rest of my day seem so happy. &#128525; Adelyn has been measuring a week ahead of schedule, so I will keep you all informed. Other than that, she's due in 17 more days! 
Anyone hear from TypeA lately? She and I had the same due date, until I was scheduled for my csection. 
I hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning ladies!!

ajd, I love the scan pics!! 
LDizzy, yay for your appointment!
lifeis, Congrats on a beautiful scan! What a wonderful moment.

Ladies I have to admit, keeping up with this thread has become too much for me. Is there anyone that I can pass the torch to?! I want to keep us together but I just can't keep up with the updates and front page anymore. I have gotten so much busier at work and my home life has been so busy too with DS' sports and trying to get ready for the baby.
I am not bailing on you guys and still plan to keep up with my journal/stalk your journals and if someone else can take this thread over, I will continue to stay here as well. I just can't fit it all in anymore!!!

I hope you all understand :hugs: :flower:


----------



## smileydoc

LDizzy30 said:


> Good luck testers!
> I hope everyone's Christmas was wonderful and I hope new year is just as great!!
> Afm- I have a drs appt today at 9:40. I love hearing her heartbeat. Absolutely makes the rest of my day seem so happy. &#128525; Adelyn has been measuring a week ahead of schedule, so I will keep you all informed. Other than that, she's due in 17 more days!
> Anyone hear from TypeA lately? She and I had the same due date, until I was scheduled for my csection.
> I hope all is well with everyone!

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a great holiday, can't believe 2014 is just days away!! LDizzy - Thought I would update you and everyone else, Type A is scheduled for a c-section on Jan 8! Baby is measuring very large so she is ready to deliver him! Hope you are feeling well!

Hard to believe I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow! Cider how are you feeling? Have my 10 week appointment on Thursday, then go in for my Trisomy testing and ultra sound on the 16th! Feeling pretty well, despite being exhausted! Still haven't told anyone, so ready to start spilling the beans!

Praying for LOTS of BFP in 2014 and more healthy babies!! FXd for everyone &#128515;


----------



## luna_19

You've done such an amazing job hopin :hugs: I hope someone can take over, i'm always on ky phone which makes keeping up with everything hard but I love hearing everyone's updates and can't wait for more babies to arrive! :)


----------



## MandaC

Hi everyone

@Hopin....I totally understand how life gets so busy. I also have two little ones and a busy work sced. Iam sorry but wouldn't be able to keep up.

AFM: iam 9dpo and not feeling much. I have a few odd cramps here and there. Today tho I did have some blood in my kleenex when I blew my nose and when I took a sip of my white chocolate mocha I normally get from Starbucks it tasted burnt but I kept drinking it. Lol dunno if any of thT means anything but iam in for my beta on sat

Also just now for about 5 mins I had what felt like pin pricks at the bottom of my uterus. There was probably 5-8 pricks. Cross your fingers!! 
I really hate that I do this to myself. Lol

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin- i understand not having the time as kids get older they get into more activities. I really hope the thread goes on, it's such a great thread. 
I want to keep in touch with all you ladies long after this thread. So if you would like to be Facebook friends my Facebook email is [email protected]om just friend request me. 
Smiley- thanks for the update on typeA! I've been thinking about her!
Afm- all is well and my next appt is Monday jan 6th! Eeekkkkk!!
I've attached a pic of me at Adelyn's shower with my two best friends!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dini

Sorry I've been MIA for a while. I had my follicle check last week on Friday, and was expecting it to go well and it didn't. I was crushed, had a total breakdown, it was harder than the BFN after the IUI. 

Last cycle I had a 20mm follicle on cd12, and testing confirmed ovulation, but my progesterone was low for a clomid cycle, and I was only on 50mg. So this cycle they up'd it to 100mg with plans for two trigger shots 5 days apart. Well I didn't really feel much this cycle, as in ovary pain but didn't think much of it, but my u/s showed only a 10mm and a 13mm follicle. Just doesn't make any sense and the Dr. had no good reason either except people vary from cycle to cycle. So they decided to stair-step me, and put me on 150mg of clomid right away, and I'm supposed to go back on Thursday to see if they grew enough to trigger. Each appt costs us over $200 and to spend that to be told it didn't work, come back in 6 days really upset me. We honestly can't afford another cycle, so if this one doesn't work, I guess we skip a few to save up money. 

Anyone hear of 50mg working but 100mg doesn't?? 

To top it off I have to work Thursday and can't get off work. My manager usually changes my schedule for me but of course she's on vacation, and no one wants to work part of my shift, so I will either have to call out or not go to the appt and just cancel this whole cycle. Maybe a break wouldn't be a bad idea, but I know that the consecutive treatments are more successful than having one every few cycles. 

Grr...sorry for being negative, all of you have had such wonderful news lately. I hope you all have a happy new year!


----------



## moni77

Hoping - totally understand. I don't know how you had the time to begin with. Perhaps we just let the first page updates go but keep the thread going...

Dini - I know how you feel - I was more upset when I learned I couldn't start the second cycle then with the first one's BFN. Our bodies are just weird - look at me - 4 weeks past the trigger and still BFNs and no AF. Hopefully you can work it out with work - can you go to the doctors before or after work?


----------



## River54

Hi ladies!

Af started for me yesterday, so I started bcp today in prep for our first IVF cycle. We go in on the 9th for our orientation and I'll get a Sonohysterogram done that day as well. FX all goes well. Not sure what the protocol is yet, but I think we'll get that when at orientation. Excited and nervous. After waiting seemingly forever, it seems to be all happening so fast now!

FX for a great new year, and fresh start ttc!

Side note: We told both sets of parents that we are ttc and now going to be doing IVF. Because of my brothers quads, we got some interesting responses. My mum wants us to have triplets - seriously, no matter how many times I kept telling her no, not happening, and things like that you can't control, she thinks it would be great. (she loves kids regardless that the quads exhaust her) OH's parents think we should have 1 child (he is an only child), and when told we wanted 1 or 2, they emphasized having 1 at a time....that is our goal, but again, we had to tell them things like this we can only control soo much. OH and I would just like at least 1 baby, see how that is, then assess about having another. We've been trying for a long time already to have a child, we just want a healthy pregnancy, an uncomplicated birth and healthy baby.


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> Hoping - totally understand. I don't know how you had the time to begin with. Perhaps we just let the first page updates go but keep the thread going...
> 
> Dini - I know how you feel - I was more upset when I learned I couldn't start the second cycle then with the first one's BFN. Our bodies are just weird - look at me - 4 weeks past the trigger and still BFNs and no AF. Hopefully you can work it out with work - can you go to the doctors before or after work?

That is weird that you haven't even had AF yet.. I hope she arrives soon so you can begin again! And no, I work 12 hour shifts from 7a-7p so before or after work is not an option. I absolutely hate that I have to call in sick to make this appointment but getting pregnant is too important. We are short staffed but maybe I'll try to pick up an extra shift saturday to help out...

River, I'm excited for you and your orientation! It'll happen so quickly I'm sure. I can't imagine having quads, but a healthy happy baby is the goal and while only a single baby would be ideal, multiple healthy babies would also be a blessing. 

Here is to 2014 and lots of BFP's and sticky beans!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - You have done such an amazing job keeping this thread up. Please don't feel bad about not being able to keep up...it's a lot. Thank you for all you have done!!! We will keep the thread going...just minus all the housekeeping! :thumbup:

How is everyone doing? How was everyone's Christmas and New Years?!

I am FX'd for all of you for 2014, I am looking forward to seeing you all get your BFP's! 

AFM: I am secretly hoping to be able to start testing again with you all sometime this year. AF has not yet returned as I am still breastfeeding but I am getting the itch already for testing. LOL :haha: I would really like to have one more child if at all possible and I'm turning 35 in May so.....want to start trying again as soon as possible! It took forever to get our first BFP! Also just found out my SIL is pregnant again...she got pregnant her very first month trying. Last time it only took her 2 months! Some people have it SOOOO easy!!! :wacko:


----------



## lune_miel

Grateful- wow back at TTC again soon!

I am 33 today and I will be in the same boat- will need to jump back to TTC soon after this one!

Maybe our bodies will have figured it out by then!


----------



## Dini

lune_miel said:


> Grateful- wow back at TTC again soon!
> 
> I am 33 today and I will be in the same boat- will need to jump back to TTC soon after this one!
> 
> Maybe our bodies will have figured it out by then!

I'll be 34 next month and still trying for #1:cry: so I feel the clock as well. 

My follicle check was a bust today, still have the 13mm on the right, now have an 11mm on the right as well, but no growth of the 13 after 150mg of Clomid. He is starting me on 200mg of Clomid now. That seems like a lot, if the 100, then 150 didn't work why would the 200? He did say he'd go to something else, presumably Femara if the 200 doesn't work. 

I keep feeling twinges and pain in my ovaries, mostly the left one, and he said I have more follicles but tiny ones, so the Clomid seems to be making me produce more but not mature the large ones. It's so frustrating, just 50mg worked great last cycle, now as the RE put it, my stubborn ovaries are laughing at us :growlmad:

Sometimes I want to just give up, we are drained financially...can't even pay a few bills right now because of this. I think if the 200mg doesn't do it, I'm taking the rest of this cycle off.


----------



## Grateful365

Dini-I know how frustrating it can be. I am FXd the 200 will work for you. Keep the faith though because I know many ladies where nothing seemed to be working and then they suddenly get a bfp while "taking a break" or the first time they try femara, etc. I am really pulling for you! It will happen for you!


----------



## Grateful365

lune_miel said:


> Grateful- wow back at TTC again soon!
> 
> I am 33 today and I will be in the same boat- will need to jump back to TTC soon after this one!
> 
> Maybe our bodies will have figured it out by then!

That's what I'm hoping lune! I figure i need to get ttc while im still in baby mode or i might change my mind! Although I'm not confident I could conceive without femara and I can't take that obviously until I'm done breastfeeding. I must be crazy that I actually want AF to come back. Lol :haha: getting crazy in my old age!!! Lol


----------



## ajd36

I'm torn about having a second baby already.....I'm 36 now and will be 37 when Peyton is born....now sure how my eggs will be and if I will even have the energy...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful how long do you plan to breastfeed?

Look at all you prego ladies talking about the next ones! :haha:


----------



## Ingodshand

River- I am so excited for your IVF adventure!! Let me know if you have any questions.

Dini- So sorry your body is not responding this month. Maybe femara will do the trick. Have you talked to your doctor about injectibles? I know they are so expensive and the monitoring would be too but hopefully they would help to mature those follicles. I actually have a left over package of Bravelle that I can send to you. Let me know if you talk to your doctor and you can have it!

Grateful- I totally feel ya! I just turned 34 on Wed and I can feel the clock ticking away! I am thinking that we might try NTNP as soon as I am done breastfeeding Evan. It is crazy how those of us with issues feel the clock so much more! I also have so many friends who get preggers the first month trying.. happy for them but sometimes I think WTF!!

Lune- Happy Birthday!!!! I hope you had an awesome day. 2014 is going to be so exciting for you!!! 

Adj- Congrats on hitting the half way point!! How are you feeling?

I think we need to start posting our bump pictures!!


----------



## Ingodshand

27 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140101_120212.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Grateful365

ajd36 said:


> I'm torn about having a second baby already.....I'm 36 now and will be 37 when Peyton is born....now sure how my eggs will be and if I will even have the energy...

I know I'd LOVE to have another....but yes, even having a baby at 34 was tiring. So I feel the need to hurry up because who knows how long it could take...and I might change my mind if I get too far from the baby stage!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful how long do you plan to breastfeed?
> 
> Look at all you prego ladies talking about the next ones! :haha:

I'm still not sure. Work is making it kind of hard as I have to go out of town again next month. Its rather difficult to pump on the road. :haha:

My original goal was 6 months....so not sure how long after that. 

LUNE - Happy Birthday yesterday girl! I meant to write that and then forgot yesterday. :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

InGodsHands - What a cute pregnant lady you are! :thumbup: Awe!!


----------



## Dini

Aww Ingodshand you are adorable! And thank you for the offer I will let you know! I go back next Friday for another scan. And yes they are crazy expensive and we can't afford that. They did say they are working on getting a company to offer financing for the smaller stuff, not just IUI, sort of like a revolving credit line and you pay monthly. The RN said it will be another few months and it's not certain if it's going to happen yet but that would be wonderful. Although DH and I don't have the credit but maybe we can squeak by lol.


----------



## Grateful365

Dini said:


> Aww Ingodshand you are adorable! And thank you for the offer I will let you know! I go back next Friday for another scan. And yes they are crazy expensive and we can't afford that. They did say they are working on getting a company to offer financing for the smaller stuff, not just IUI, sort of like a revolving credit line and you pay monthly. The RN said it will be another few months and it's not certain if it's going to happen yet but that would be wonderful. Although DH and I don't have the credit but maybe we can squeak by lol.

That would be great Dini! Try to stay positive and trust that things will work out as they are meant to! :hugs: I think 2014 will bring good things for you!


----------



## River54

This may be an odd IVF start question - but why start bcp on day 2 of the cycle? My period effectively stopped as soon as I started taking the bcp. Wouldn't it need to shed? 
Don't know my protocol yet, and sort of scared about the whole thing. Hopefully we'll get our answers during orientation&sono..gram&biopsy of uterus? next week.


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks Girls!!! 

Dini- Yay for a credit line! That would be fabulous!

River- I am not sure why they have you start on day 2 but that is when I started too. I know the bp are just to quiet down your ovaries so maybe the lining doesn't matter?


----------



## moni77

Sooo...AF finally arrived on Wed. Trudged through the snow for day 3 labs this morning. Just got the call - get to start IUI #2!! Starting the clomid tonight with the sonogram scheduled for next Thursday - they tried saying to come in day 13 - and I was like - nope that is way too late for me - I normally ovulate around day 10 naturally. So switched to day 9. The clomid is supposed to delay a little - but I would rather be a little early then late!

Anyways - I feel good about this month!!! FXed for everyone!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

FX'd moni!

IGH you look great!


----------



## ajd36

I'm excited to hear how the new year starts out for this lovely group of ladies.

I want to see lots of BFP's and lots of bump pics! Crossing fingers for great cycles and healthy deliveries!!! 

Funny story I've been meaning to share with you ladies. I'm a pediatric pharmacist at a great hospital. One day I was monitoring a patient's labs and I saw that their HCG level was listed...which is odd for a pediatric hosp...but that it was a whopping 30,000!! I was like, wholly cow that is a strong pregnancy going there :) Then I looked up and saw it was an 17yr old patient in our oncology ward....and I was like you beat that cancers butt and have a kiddo now before Tx. Then I looked over and saw that it was a male patient :dohh: He was having his testicular cancer monitored and not his pregnancy................you know you've been TTC when high HCG level=strong pregnancy without ANY other considerations

AFM: baby has been dancing up a storm lately and I'm loving it. I started my Baby Registry last week and though it was a little overwhelming at first (thanks Hopin for posting your list a few months back!!! That was a great starting point) I feel like I have a good grasp on things now. I'm using BabyList.com and it allows you to select things from all over the place :) My closest friends have also approached me about hosting a baby shower for me and I think I've settled in on date... April 5th :) I was able to book a bunch of pregnancy classes over the next 3months. It's all starting to become so real


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies, sorry its been so long! We were on vacation back in Germany and just got back!

Vacation was fun but also exhausting! Jet lag lasted forever this time and I have had a cold (not a bad one but still annoying) since 2 weeks! The last two weeks baby must have really grown. I gained 3 lbs since I weighed myself in Houston last and my belly is for certain a baby belly now. DH said a few days ago I am beginning to look like an Orang-Utan. Silly DH!

We also made our first purchases (the ones I knew we would splurge on) and got a nice stroller (Uppababy vista) and a nice crib and dresser (Boori Eton Country in Mocha). DH painted the nursery in Aqua with an accent wall of Aqua and White. We will decorate it with purple. Should look cute, I am excited.

Anomaly scan is this Wednesday and then I will sign us up for the birth classes this week as well!

Love and hugs to all of you and a happy new year!


----------



## Grateful365

Awe Ajd and Allika- reading your updates makes me feel so happy! I'm so glad to be sharing in your journeys to meeting your very first lo's. this spring will be soooo exciting!!!

Ldizzy.... How are you doing?? Sooo soon now!

Looking forward to celebrating all the 2014 BFPs coming up :happydance:


----------



## LDizzy30

Grateful- I'm really excited and nervous!! I can't believe there's only 12 days until she's here! I have my last weekly appt on Monday Jan 6th and then the healthplex is supposed to call us Jan 15th to let us know when to be there, what room number, and other stuff like that! I will make sure my husband or I keep you all in the loop!

Also, posting pictures is easier on Facebook for me, so I would love to have you girls as my friends on Facebook. My Facebook email is [email protected]. 

Can't wait to see what 2014 brings for everyone!!


----------



## Grateful365

How do you look up a person on facebook by email? I'm not sure how to do that

I'm so excited to see your sweet baby! Do you have everything ready??


----------



## MandaC

Hey. Dr just called. Bfn for me. On to the next month:( 

I did get a reading done from a psychic that does fertility reads just for fun but she said I would concieve in jan and find out in February that it was a bfp. So we will see. It will get me thru one more month anyways and then we will be meeting with the IVF dr in February.


----------



## LDizzy30

Grateful I believe you just search for friends and put in my email address. I have really high privacy settings that's why you can't look me up just by my name! Lol. 
I believe I have everything together...
Here is my 38+ week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Grateful365

Manda - :dohh:errr sorry for the bfn. I hope the psychic is right!!! One of these upcoming months will be yours!!!!

Ldizzy - lol it's not working for me with your email but I sent you my name in a private message so you can find me on there


----------



## ajd36

Booooo to the BFN.... this will be your year!

I tried to find you by email and couldn't either... I'll PM you :)
Loving the bump!!

Allika, sounds like a very lovely room... pics when you can :) Hope you're feeling better soon. I left work last night with the start of something and have been getting in a lot of rest


----------



## Dini

Manda, sorry for the BFN :( I hope the psychic was right and it happens next month! 

I'm awaiting another follicle check on Friday. This is on 200mg of Clomid because the 100 and 150 didn't work. 50mg worked just fine last cycle, but I didn't ovulate strongly enough, I did ovulate though and had a good follicle at cd12. I've had 2 follicle checks this cycle already with none large enough despite the high doses of Clomid. I'm so frustrated with all this because the first cycle was a good one but no bfp, and this cycle I can't even get the stupid follicles to grow! Maybe I should start talking to them?? Lol..I'm willing to try almost anything!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika and ajd, you make me realize I'm slacking. So much to do!! :)

LDizzy, I THINk i just sent you a friend request :haha: Hopefully. If not someone else is going to be lucky enough to be my fb friend :rofl:

Allika - welcome back!! We missed you :hugs: Hope you get to feeling better once you're nice and settled back at home. I agree with ajd, I would love to see your nursery all painted! Sounds great!

manda - Sorry for the bfn :hugs: :flower:

Dini - you never know, talking to them could help! :hugs: All it takes is one good one!


----------



## Allika

Here is a picture of the wall :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Grateful365

Ohhhh I love it Allika!!!! Did you and DH paint it yourselves?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Love it too!! Soooo soft and pretty!


----------



## ajd36

Hopin...you're not behind...just experienced hehehe....Allika and I are newbies and having to research every little thing so I've jumped the gun a little I think


----------



## LDizzy30

Hopin4ABump said:


> Allika and ajd, you make me realize I'm slacking. So much to do!! :)
> 
> LDizzy, I THINk i just sent you a friend request :haha: Hopefully. If not someone else is going to be lucky enough to be my fb friend :rofl:
> 
> I didn't get a friend request but pm me on here and I can look you up! I just became friends with grateful and ajd on fb!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey ladies! I just caught up reading everyone's posts. 

Manga: so sorry about the bfn. I hope the psychic is right!! I have always wanted to go to one but never have. 2014 is going to be a good year!

Allika: I absolutely love that wall! So cute!! 

Dini: I don't know if it helped, but the month I got my bfp I downloaded a pregnancy meditation app and I listened to it before bed every night. The app made you picture your uterus and a baby growing in it. I feel like it helped, but people might think I'm crazy :) it was free too. It's called "fertility app"

I have an appointment next Friday to go over our history. I didn't even know they had an appointment for that :) I am just a little over 8 weeks and patiently awaiting 12 weeks. It's a big benchmark for me. Risks go down, I get to stop these crazy progesterone suppositories, and I've been told the morning sickness should go away :) Ha! I'm definitely not complaining, but welcoming a quick next 4 weeks! My dh and I made our first purchase and it was a swing. We really wanted to get the mamaroo one where is has the "car"mode so it feels like baby is rising in a car. Brand new they were $240 but we found one on our local Craigslist that was like brand new for $115. We just couldn't pass it up. I think that will be all we purchase until we know for sure this baby is going to be a sticky bean :)

I tried using the sonoline b Doppler today and couldn't find anything. It's probably too early, but I was antsy :)

I hope everyone has a great week!! Monday's here!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lifeis, I would say it's too early to hear anything. Sometimes ladies do hear it that early, but not often. I know too, when I first started listening, it took quite some time to find it and I had to press down harder than I would've thought. Youtube videos helped me too! Once you get the hang of it though, you'll be smooth sailing!


----------



## Ingodshand

Oh Manda I am so sorry for the BFN. I hope the psychic is right! Give it up to the universe and maybe this will be the month!!

Allika- Love the wall.. so cute!

Lifeis- I had such a hard time finding Evan's heartbeat even at 15 weeks, but come to find out I have an anterior placenta so that made it even harder. Just keep trying and don't get upset if you can't find it. Your LO is just fine!

Adj- So exciting about your shower!

LDizzy- Just sent you a PM since I can not figure out how to find people on FB either!

I would love to be friends on FB with you girls as well. Just PM me and I will send you my full name. Hopefully you can find me!


----------



## Ingodshand

Dini said:


> Manda, sorry for the BFN :( I hope the psychic was right and it happens next month!
> 
> I'm awaiting another follicle check on Friday. This is on 200mg of Clomid because the 100 and 150 didn't work. 50mg worked just fine last cycle, but I didn't ovulate strongly enough, I did ovulate though and had a good follicle at cd12. I've had 2 follicle checks this cycle already with none large enough despite the high doses of Clomid. I'm so frustrated with all this because the first cycle was a good one but no bfp, and this cycle I can't even get the stupid follicles to grow! Maybe I should start talking to them?? Lol..I'm willing to try almost anything!

I hope Friday shows really geat results!!! If they switch you to Femara then let me know. I have an extra prescription!


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Monday ladies! What a snow storm we have had here in Michigan. Working from home today thank goodness. 16" of snow and ridiculously cold and high winds. Kinda extreme even for Michigan! 8 degrees out right now and wind chill of -11 and supposed to get much colder. Is this storm hitting any of you ladies?


----------



## Allika

Brrrr that is cold! I'm not sure if we will be hit with a storm but it is cold here for sure!!! Unusual for Texas!


----------



## ajd36

We're still sitting here with a high of 63 today.... our winter has been the exact opposite! We usually get a ton of rain with cold temps and so far I think it's rained 2/3 times.... not sure what's happening

But stay warm and be safe!!! Growing up in northern Vermont I remember those cold days all too well


----------



## CiderDonut

Hi all...back from hibernation here! Been busy visiting family over the last two weeks. 

I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs the last week or so, and I'm keeping my FX'ed for early this year -- the fall is the best time to have a birthday!

I'm feeling very well and have had almost no morning sickness, and am just hoping the baby is doing as well as I am at this point. I have an NT scan next Wednesday, and I'm excited to see how much it's grown since my 7 week scan.

Also, I'm a little worried about gaining too much weight for this pregnancy, because while I'm sure holiday eating didn't help, my pants are definitely more tight than I'd like them to be at not even 11 weeks...


----------



## Ingodshand

No snow here! It did rain this morning so a dusting would have been nice but not what you all are getting!

Cider- I had already gone up two pant sizes by 11 weeks and was pushing it at 13 weeks to still be in those pants. You will love maternity pants.. don't hold out too long!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Soooo today was my last weekly appt! I will be getting a call on Sunday explaining the next steps for Thursday! I'm so excited to meet my little girl!!

Good luck testers and happy pregnancies!!! Can't wait for more BFP's to come in the year!


----------



## River54

lol - when I read 8 degrees, I was thinking that is not that bad - until I remembered it is F, not C ;) My oh went back to visit his parents, and it was -33C with -45C wind chill. for his visit....soo don't know how his parents can still live there...Where we are, it is always mild, and winter temps hover around 0C->5C, we rarely get snow.
I am excited for this Thursday, that is when we have our orientation :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It is 2 degrees here today!! Burrrrrrr!


----------



## MandaC

It's minus -21 here today!! Lol


----------



## Grateful365

-11 here and -33 windchill..... Brrrrr! Looks like we are all freezing together! 
This made me laugh....."pure Michigan" is our states tourism commercials showing how beautiful Michigan is... Lol


----------



## luna_19

River do you live in the Vancouver area? I don't know why I thought you were out east


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy..... I am soooooo excited for you!!!!! So close now!

So are you scheduled to have the baby on the 15th? I can't wait to see her :flower:


----------



## LDizzy30

I am excited but a little nervous just cause a csection is a major surgery! I think typeA is having her csection tomorrow!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Grateful- I am scheduled for Thursday the 16th to have the csection, but I might check in on the evening before (like almost 11:45 pm). They will let me know for
sure on Sunday. Oh and I see your new chart!! Let the "fun" begin! &#55357;&#56843; hopefully this time around it will be a faster journey!


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy - That is coming up so soon! You also have a DS correct? Was your other delivery natural or C-section? Why C-section (sorry I think you already told us why....) ? I love her name!!

Do you have everything ready?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

My goodness I'm so excited for these babies to get here!! :) :) :)


----------



## Kins

make sure you post photos here! i dont have facebook


----------



## Allika

Amelia is looking great. Measuring 21 wks and all looks good :))))
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Grateful365

Beautiful scan pic Allika!!! These babies are all growing so well and so big now!!! 

So happy she is doing great in there :hugs:


----------



## smileydoc

All the babies are so gorgeous!!! So happy for everyone, 2014 is the year of our rainbow babies....lots more BFP coming!!!

TypeA had a beautiful healthy baby boy this morning! Robert Andrew was born via c-section weighing in at 8.5lbs!!! Both mom and baby are doing great!

Cider - so happy to hear things are going smoothly and we are quickly approaching the 12 week mark! Still haven't told our families so super excited to finally break the news!! 

Hope everyone is well keep the updates coming!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Great news! Please tell TypeA congratulations!

Are you doing anything special to tell your families Smiley? - congrats on 12 weeks!


----------



## smileydoc

Thanks! Yes DH and I are having pictures taken next weekend with our dog and a sign that says "Baby Karas Guard Dog, duty starts July 2014"! Then mailing both sets of parents, bc they live far away, a framed photo  I'll post the announcement if I can figure out how to upload a photo :winkwink:


----------



## Allika

Congrats to TypeA!!!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Grateful365 said:


> Ldizzy - That is coming up so soon! You also have a DS correct? Was your other delivery natural or C-section? Why C-section (sorry I think you already told us why....) ? I love her name!!
> 
> Do you have everything ready?

I have two boys. My oldest was a natural delivery and my youngest was a csection because he was taking too long And my blood pressure was getting way too low. 
I hope I have everything ready. I might go pick up some snacks and drinks for my husband so he can stay in the room and not hang out at the vending machines!


----------



## LDizzy30

Yay TypeA!!!! Glad all went well!!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats type a! :)


----------



## mwb2040

Ahh, people are having babies, reaching milestones, 21 weeks, 12 weeks, due date, such great news. And beautiful scan pictures. Makes me happy all around!! 

I can't believe today is 19 weeks for me. Given that there's two of them, I'm gonna go ahead and say I'm halfway! They have gone through a major growth spurt (or at least I have). It's good, scary, unfamiliar, all at the same time. Next week we have our anatomy scan at 20 weeks. :cloud9:

I really hope the ladies that don't have their BFPs yet stay on this thread and keep posting and reading. Miracles are happening and they will for you too :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

MWB - I am so very excited for your scan!!!

I agree I hope everyone keeps this thread going. It has been such a huge support to me in my TTC journey. I am sticking around for sure and want to keep seeing all you ladies get your BFP's! It makes me so very happy. 

When AF ever returns for me....I might be joining in again someday in the future...who knows?!


----------



## MandaC

Congrats TypeA!!!!!

I am so happy to hear everyone is doing wonderful:)

I am hear everyday reading just not always posting. lol I am CD4 today and doing the same old. In for bloods and ultrasounds here and there and taking my usual meds. DH and I are trying this month with TI and seeing the IVF doctor Feb 6th so see what he suggests and to see if maybe he can give us some new answers. 

I will update everyone as news comes:)

Oh Grateful are you starting to try for #2 soon??


----------



## Kins

Hey all so apparently this website can close TTC journals without warning after 15weeks of conception....I was following one girl and they closed hers...therefore I just started a pregnancyjournal so follow me on there because I am gonna stop posting on my TTC journal

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2100843-finally-prego-after-fertility-treatment-yey-april-2014-baby.html


----------



## mwb2040

Grateful365 said:


> MWB - I am so very excited for your scan!!!
> 
> I agree I hope everyone keeps this thread going. It has been such a huge support to me in my TTC journey. I am sticking around for sure and want to keep seeing all you ladies get your BFP's! It makes me so very happy.
> 
> When AF ever returns for me....I might be joining in again someday in the future...who knows?!

Thanks Grateful!

When are you supposed to get AF again? Are there any guidelines? I don't know anything about it. You're still breastfeeding, right? So exciting you're thinking about #2!!


----------



## ajd36

I saw that too Kins and wondered if I should start one or try to wait it out until I'm ready for a baby one.....


----------



## Kins

Ya Aj I figured id start one ASAP so I could continue my
Journaling


----------



## moni77

Yeah for all the pending births!!

AFM - IUI #2 scheduled for tomorrow! (2 follies - 24 on right and 18 on left). BTW - the trigger is more painful in the thigh than the stomach - learned that the hard way last night!

Because of the situation last month - they will do labs next Thursday to make sure I ovulated.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Moni that's so exciting! FX'd that this is the one for you. Your follies sound great!


----------



## CiderDonut

moni77 said:


> Yeah for all the pending births!!
> 
> AFM - IUI #2 scheduled for tomorrow! (2 follies - 24 on right and 18 on left). BTW - the trigger is more painful in the thigh than the stomach - learned that the hard way last night!
> 
> Because of the situation last month - they will do labs next Thursday to make sure I ovulated.

FX'ed! I hope this is your lucky month! :flower::flower:


----------



## Grateful365

FX'd Moni!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> Yeah for all the pending births!!
> 
> AFM - IUI #2 scheduled for tomorrow! (2 follies - 24 on right and 18 on left). BTW - the trigger is more painful in the thigh than the stomach - learned that the hard way last night!
> 
> Because of the situation last month - they will do labs next Thursday to make sure I ovulated.

Moni!! You and I are having IUI #2 on the same day! Mine is tomorrow as well! Finally after stairstepping three times on 200mg of Clomid I have one huge follicle on my right at a 26mm. I didn't have any worth noting on the left. 

I just did my injection because my appt was two hours ago, they said they do IUI's 24-36 hrs, and don't have a difference in pregnancy rates with the 24 hours as opposed to the 36 so Fx'd!

Fx'd for you too!! I'm so glad you got your okay to go ahead! 

My only issue is that it has been 9 days since DH and I have dtd, with the holidays, our work schedules etc we haven't really seen each other since New Years Eve. The nurse practitioner said she would rather have an older sample for the insemination than one that was less than 24 hours in the making so hopefully it won't matter much.


----------



## Grateful365

Dini - Great news on the big follie!!!! Super excited for you...and hopefully the sample age won't matter....bring on the BFP!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wooohooo Dini!!!! This is awesome news. FX'd for you as well!


----------



## ajd36

Oh yay!!! Double the excitement with two IUI's.... praying for some BFP's coming your way :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Hopefully at least one of us gets a BFP this time!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hopefully you BOTH DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dini

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hopefully you BOTH DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes that would be wonderful!:thumbup:


----------



## River54

Luna- I live on the island ;), so, close to Van.

I went for the orientation and saline scan & biopsy yesterday. They found a "borderline" polyp in my uterus, so they are trying to schedule a removal next week, so to not disrupt the IVF scheduling. They said the removal is very similar in terms of sedation to the egg retrieval, so I guess that means I'll have a sort of trial run at it...
I don't know what the protocol is called, since I am at work now, but essentially I'll start suprefect soon and be on it til the trigger, and continue on the bcp until the pack is finished, have a period, then start the gonal F and repronex? and go in for checkups alot to see how things are progressing :) They say the week of Feb 7th is ER & transfer tentatively :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Dini and Moni!! I hope this is your months!

River- Hope the polyp removal goes well and you can stay on your IVF track!!

AFM- Had my 28 week apt this week and I passed my glucose and iron tests. Just been having a lot of bh contractions recently and I think I am developing carpel tunnel in both my arms which SUCKS!!


----------



## moni77

Dini said:


> Hopefully at least one of us gets a BFP this time!

HEY - lets BOTH get one!!!


----------



## Grateful365

mwb2040 said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> MWB - I am so very excited for your scan!!!
> 
> I agree I hope everyone keeps this thread going. It has been such a huge support to me in my TTC journey. I am sticking around for sure and want to keep seeing all you ladies get your BFP's! It makes me so very happy.
> 
> When AF ever returns for me....I might be joining in again someday in the future...who knows?!
> 
> Thanks Grateful!
> 
> When are you supposed to get AF again? Are there any guidelines? I don't know anything about it. You're still breastfeeding, right? So exciting you're thinking about #2!!Click to expand...

No AF yet....boooooo lol


----------



## mwb2040

I have to ask... Anyone's belly itching like crazy? It's been keeping me up the past couple of days... I use lotion 2-3 times a day but it hasn't helped. I know they say it's the skin stretching but I just want to sleep!


----------



## MandaC

mwb2040 said:


> I have to ask... Anyone's belly itching like crazy? It's been keeping me up the past couple of days... I use lotion 2-3 times a day but it hasn't helped. I know they say it's the skin stretching but I just want to sleep!

Hey. Try using Aveno anti-itch lotion. It has a dark blue lid and it's in a smaller bottle.


----------



## moni77

IUI #2 done yesterday! Major cramping but feeling better today. Now onto the 2ww!


----------



## ajd36

Mine itches.... but not like crazy..... but I am itchy all over!! Pregnancy equals dry skin too


----------



## Dini

Moni - IUI #2 done for me yesterday too. I didn't have as much cramping as I did last time, don't know if that's good or bad. Are you still cramping?

Last cycle I felt my ovulation almost 36hrs exactly from the trigger, this time I can't say I did. I had some sharp pains about 30-32 hrs after but nothing like last time. Fx'd but for some reason I don't feel good about this cycle. But either way, like Moni, I'm on to the TWW.


----------



## mwb2040

Thanks Manda - I'll give it a try!!

Ajd - mine just started itching badly a few days ago. Before that, it wasn't something that would keep me awake! I try not to scratch arghhh

Moni & Dini - fingers crossed for both of you!!!


----------



## moni77

cramping much better today. I forgot to mention, the post wash count was 55 million!! Since we went on a sat we had to go to the NYC office (I normally go to White plains) and there were so many people there! They require the sample to be done on premises so hubby was with me. I was told it would be 1.5 hr process - we were there for 4 hours! HUbby started to get mad and impatient and I had to tell him no negative feelings in this room right now! He calmed down. When we were done, we went to a baby shower.

Dini - good luck, for you. I am not sure about O myself other than all the cramping. My monitor is still registering high, and I lost my temp from this morning before I could see what it was. 

We'll both know soon!


----------



## Dini

55mil post wash? Holy moly!! That's gotta give you a good chance! We had 15 mil post wash but his normal pre-wash is around 50mil, and RE said as long as it's over 10mil they are happy.


----------



## moni77

I know it surprised the hell out of me since his SA was low on all counts. I have to go back and check the numbers still - they are at my office - but I am pretty sure this is much higher. Hubby thinks they are wrong! 

15 mil is great! I was hoping for 10 myself...


----------



## CiderDonut

Good luck Dini and Moni!! When are you guys testing?


----------



## moni77

I'll test the 25th - I have a baby shower to go to that day...hopefully with some good news under my belt!


----------



## ajd36

Wow that is a great count!!! Hoping for the best for you ladies!!

So we have two testers... one starting IVF.... anyone heard from Breakin? Thought she would be starting IVF this month too


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I haven't seen anything from her. Hope she's doing ok though. Miss her!


----------



## Grateful365

Hope she comes back!

And Hockey is getting married next month too :happydance:

FX'd for Dini and Moni!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Morning Ladies:)

Great numbers ladies!!!! I have my FX'd for you guys:)

Breaking was supposed to be starting IVF this month, I wonder where she has gone off too. I know she said she was in and out reading but she hasn't posted anything in a long time. I hope all is well with her. 

AFM: This is my last natural cycle with TI before out IVF consult Feb 6. I am excited and nervous all at the same time. I really really hope something works as IVF is the last resort:(

Glad to see everyone is doing well and there are something testers coming up!!


----------



## ajd36

where in your cycle are you Manda?


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> where in your cycle are you Manda?

Hey....I am CD9 today.


----------



## Dini

CiderDonut said:


> Good luck Dini and Moni!! When are you guys testing?

I test the 25th also, but I am doing another trigger shot tomorrow to help my body keep my progesterone level up and "give it the best environment possible" so I'm worried if I get a bfp on the 25th it could still be the trigger...guess we will see!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm officially back!

Although I really missed the friends I've made here the break I took from ttc was really good for me and DH. I feel so stress free and am ready for the next step. 

We are starting IVF as soon as I start my next cycle. Last week we had our session with the ivf co-ordinator. 

I'm expecting AF next week and then in 2 weeks it will be retrieval.

I have been stalking quietly to read how u are all doing.

So good to see u all!!

Honestly...sometimes I feel a huge connection with you ladies that pushes me to come here and I usually find someone was asking bout me....lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!! :yipee: Welcome back!

SO excited for your IVF journey. 

Did you have nice holidays?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Hoping 

Wow you are at 24 wks...so happy for you!!

Holidays were amazing!!! Had a wonderful time!

How is your bump? Growing big? Need to check out your journal!!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning!!!!!

Welcome back breaking dawn!!! So glad to see you:)

AFM: I was in this morning CD10 no change my 1 follie is still at 1.0 I am back on Friday for another ultrasound.


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking - Welcome back!! We missed you! So excited to share in your IVF journey...it's so exciting! I'm glad you are feeling stress free and had a great holiday. 

Manda - FX'd for your follie......grow follie grow!

Lune - Where are you?? Doing good I hope!


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: so glad you're back and excited to follow your IVF journey! If I can give you some advice it would be to stock up on Gatorade! You will need it towards the end of the stimulation and after the egg retrieval. It really does help with overstimulation!

Do you know your protocol yet? 

I am sooooo crossing my fingers for you!!!!!


----------



## Allika

Oh and one more thing: keep the bills or ask for an itemized receipt as medical cost as can be claimed on your 2014 tax return as long as the medical cost exceed 10% of your adjusted net income. If you get pregnant this year, along with the cost for monitoring baby and labor and delivery that will be something you might meet and then enjoy next year! 

We are filing our tax soon and I cannot wait to see if it makes a difference :)


----------



## luna_19

Glad you're back breaking :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Luna - Grateful : your boys are gorgeous...how much they have grown!!! precious pics!!

Manda..fx for your follie!! 

Allika...thanks so much for the advice: gatorade and taxes! DH is already up to speed on the tax stuff and I will def stock up on gatorade. IVF coordinator mentioned that to me.

I do have my protocol it's at home though but off the top of my head its:

GonalF, Repronex, Citra???(something to stop O) and then HCG-trigger.

Then one day of antibiotics pre-retrieval and baby aspirin.

I will look tonight tho!

Congrats on team Pink...you give me strength and hope!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Oops double post


----------



## ajd36

Welcome back Breakin and so very happy to hear you're relaxed and stress free right now!!! That will make a world of a difference :hugs: So excited to watch both of you ladies dive into IVF.... babies babies babies coming our way :happydance:

Manda: cheering for more follie growth on Friday!!

Any symptom spotters from the IUI twins?

About to throw in a bunch of newborn onesies into the wash.... they are just so tiny and cute :cloud9:


----------



## Grateful365

Best of luck to you and baby tomorrow Ldizzy! Will be thinking of you and anxiously awaiting to see your sweet baby :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Yay!! I can't wait to see the little one :)


----------



## River54

Hey ladies - I had my polyp removal today, and it was also the second night of Suprefact shot. Seems the drugs were good for the removal, and I hardly felt anything. When I did, they gave me more stuff for it. Was good, because it is the same drugs for the ER, so now I know what to expect in that area, and how it goes. Gives me a bit of piece of mind :)
Continuing on Suprefact, stop bcp on the 20th, and go in for a suppression check jan 25th! So excited!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

LDizzy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies!

Ajd - thx hun. Congrats on team Pink..so excited for you.

Ladies I'm sooooooo nervous. Woke up today and AF is here...she's early. I was mentally preparing to start this journey next week. 

Instead CD3 is sat.....here we go.

Eeeeeeek


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking!!! Ahh!!! So exciting! Your going to do great.


LDizzy - Can't wait to see baby girl!


----------



## CiderDonut

I'm so excited that so many people may have new BFPs soon!

I had my NT screening yesterday -- it went really well overall. So fun to see the little guy/gal, and to have the ultrasound tech poke around to get him/her in the correct orientation for imaging. Amazing how much development has occurred in the 5 weeks since I last had an ultrasound.

The NT measurement was the right size, and free HCG is good, but one thing that's a little disconcerting is that my PAPP levels were really low. My doctor doesn't seem too concerned, but since low PAPP levels are associated (weakly) with pre-eclampsia and uterine insufficiency, that probably means that I will need more frequent ultrasounds later in pregnancy to make sure that LO is growing normally. Anyone else had any experiences with low PAPP levels?

Because of the low PAPP, there's also a slightly greater risk of Down's, so I'm having the cell-free DNA testing done ASAP, just in case. Side benefit: I'll find out the sex of the baby much sooner than anticipated!

Finally, a picture!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Smiley, good luck at your screening today, hope to see a pic ASAP!
 



Attached Files:







3dus.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dini

ajd36 said:


> Welcome back Breakin and so very happy to hear you're relaxed and stress free right now!!! That will make a world of a difference :hugs: So excited to watch both of you ladies dive into IVF.... babies babies babies coming our way :happydance:
> 
> Manda: cheering for more follie growth on Friday!!
> 
> Any symptom spotters from the IUI twins?
> 
> About to throw in a bunch of newborn onesies into the wash.... they are just so tiny and cute :cloud9:

IUI Twins, that's cute ;) Haven't seen Moni on this thread in the last few days. No real symptoms for me, only 5dpo so don't expect any. I have slightly sore nipples and am really tired and urinating a lot, but I expect those are all symptoms of the trigger shot, and I took my second one yesterday. Doing my progesterone test saturday, and depending on that result, will test the 25th.


----------



## ajd36

Ready, set, Go!! What a way to start off running with your cycle Breaking!!! Feeling such great vibes and excitement on here again and that makes me so happy!!

Cider: I didn't have the NT so I can't comment on that.... but I love the pic of your sweet baby there :hugs:

Dini: I'll be waiting to see.... the only thing I had before my BFP was some Implantation bleeding with two of the three pregnancies.


----------



## Grateful365

Cider - What a clear picture of your sweet baby!! Wow!!!! :flower:

Dini - I am really pulling for you!!! 

River - Glad you got that behind you now and got a sort of "trial run"! Excited for you!!!


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: you can do this, lady!!!!


----------



## Dini

Thanks Grateful and ajd, I'll keep you all posted! I decided I'd test out my trigger since I just took a second one on 4 dpo. Think I'll take a test every other day. Took one today just so I knew the shot took lol


----------



## ajd36

we all love to line spot so share all you want :)


----------



## Dini

Lol don't worry I will be sharing when it's time!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika, ajd...

Thanks ladies!! DH and I are going to review and sign all the consent forms so I can submit them on sat. 

I've got gatorade on our grocery shopping list. 

Allika - how did you keep track of daily injections and when to take what day/time?


----------



## Allika

They printed a schedule for me and highlighted it and every day I would cross through the day :) felt great! Also a protein rich diet is supposed to help with egg quality and OHSS :)


----------



## moni77

hey ladies - been busy with work (I am a lawyer and in the middle of a trial.) I am representing an OBgyn in a med mal case relating to a hysterectomy for uterine prolapse. 

Progesterone test today was 15.5 - nurse said that is normal and that I definitely ovulated. No real symptoms - still slight cramps every now and then but nothing serious. After the last IUI I had lots of right sides cramps - which is where the cyst was found - so I am hoping the lack of cramps at least means no cyst. 

I did not end up testing the trigger and it is probably too late now. I am thinking about testing starting Monday EOD....I am scared though. I feel so positive this month!

Anyways good luck with the IVF breaking!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Adelyn is here! She arrived at 8:40 am and was 21.25 in. Long weighing 7.1 thanks for thinking of us today!

Good luck to all to the testers and IVF ladies! Also, wishing everyone a healthy happy pregnancy!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ajd36

Oh my goodness she is just so beautiful :hugs: 

Congrats and enjoy every single moment with your new sweetheart :)


----------



## mwb2040

Congrats LDizzy, she is beautiful!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Ldizzy :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Aww congrats Ldizzy....shes beautiful!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congrats Dizzy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

She's a beauty LDizzy!!! A huge congratulations to you and your family! What do your boys think about their little sister? :flower:


----------



## Dini

Congrats dizzy!!

Moni - how many dpo are you? Were you at 7 today? I am 6dpo today. I think we did our IUI's the same day but I did mine ta 24hrs post trigger instead of 36 because that would have been a Sunday lol. That's awesome that you got results so fast! I am doing my test at work tomorrow (I'm a nurse) but I know they won't get the results until probably Tuesday.

Good luck with testing!! I'm testing out the trigger because I did a hcg booster on Wednesday so technically the hormone could still be in my system at 14dpo.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls! Just wanted to hop in and say that I have been thinking of you all!

LDizzy- She is just beautiful! I hope you are resting and enjoying your snuggles!

Dini/Moni- Fingers crossed this is your month!

Breaking- Good luck with the IVF! All the shots can be overwhelming, but you get used to the schedule!

Allika- Did you know that you can also count the mileage for your taxes too? I did accupunture with my cycle that can be credited towards taxes too!

Hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## MandaC

Congrats Ldizzy she is beautiful!!

@Breaking....you can write off a lot. All your gas, car mileage and parking. Save all your recipts. 

AFM: I went in today for my follie check. My follie disappeared but my E2 is still rising so it should come back. Lol I hope. This has happened before.


----------



## Dini

I didn't know you could write off mileage and gas...I drive an hour to my appts at least once a week, that could add up.


----------



## MandaC

Yea anything medical u have to pay for u can write off and anything that a related to it:)


----------



## Dini

Manda just noticed you are in Canada, but I think it is the same in the states, but I'm not sure if fertility stuff is included..guess we will find out at tax time, I def have all my receipts for at least the appts.


----------



## Allika

Congrats Dizzy!!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## River54

congrats LDizzy - beautiful!!


----------



## Kins

Ingodshand I had no idea about the mileage and stuff darn. 2yrs of back and forth.
Cider what is Papp?
Lizzie-big congrats to you! Look at all her hair! She is so pretty


----------



## lune_miel

Congrats LDizzy! Wow I can't believe she's here already!


----------



## moni77

Dini said:


> Congrats dizzy!!
> 
> Moni - how many dpo are you? Were you at 7 today? I am 6dpo today. I think we did our IUI's the same day but I did mine ta 24hrs post trigger instead of 36 because that would have been a Sunday lol. That's awesome that you got results so fast! I am doing my test at work tomorrow (I'm a nurse) but I know they won't get the results until probably Tuesday.
> 
> Good luck with testing!! I'm testing out the trigger because I did a hcg booster on Wednesday so technically the hormone could still be in my system at 14dpo.

First of all Dizzy - beautiful!! and congrats!!

Dini - I think I am only 7 dpo today, I never know how to count! You would only be 12 hours behind me anyway - so it could be the same day. THat makes sense to test out the 2nd trigger - so are ou seeing lines? I am going to test Monday Wed and Sat - Monday is prob too early, but I am trying to be hopeful this month. Nice that you can do all that testing at work!

AFM- just waiting....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Update from me: CD3. Baseline was today

There's a bit of delay ...kinda sucks cause I'm already to go. After my appt this morning the nurse called and I thought it was bad news about bloodwork etc.....but all good.

Instead she said that I need to delay ivf because my retrieval dates fall around the one time the embryology lab is closed. So I'm delayed by one month.

Also ...she said dr wanted to start on me on lupron before Cd1 so I have to call 7 days prior to my estimated cd 1 to start that.

I'm a bit disappointed just bc I'm sooooo ready to start this ...and I really want a 2014 baby and now I'm running out of time...

But then I just remember that in the big picture one month means nothing and I'm greatful that the delay is not bc anything is wrong!

Has anyone taken lupron?


----------



## mwb2040

Breaking Dawn said:


> Update from me: CD3. Baseline was today
> 
> There's a bit of delay ...kinda sucks cause I'm already to go. After my appt this morning the nurse called and I thought it was bad news about bloodwork etc.....but all good.
> 
> Instead she said that I need to delay ivf because my retrieval dates fall around the one time the embryology lab is closed. So I'm delayed by one month.
> 
> Also ...she said dr wanted to start on me on lupron before Cd1 so I have to call 7 days prior to my estimated cd 1 to start that.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed just bc I'm sooooo ready to start this ...and I really want a 2014 baby and now I'm running out of time...
> 
> But then I just remember that in the big picture one month means nothing and I'm greatful that the delay is not bc anything is wrong!
> 
> Has anyone taken lupron?

Breaking - I started Lupron about a week before CD1. I think it was only once a day. It's not too bad, and this is coming from a person who hates shots. It didn't give me any side effects and I didn't mind it too much. It's when you start stimming as well that I was getting tired of injections three times a day! Let me know if you have any questions about the lupron. 

Excited for you to start! It's kind of funny how to plan your start date around their schedule. They kept me on lupron a little longer before starting the Follistim, because of a Holiday weekend. I know it's annoying now, but you're right, look at the big picture. And since you're already CD3 and you're starting Lupron a week before your next cycle, it'll be here before your know it!! :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

mwb2040 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Update from me: CD3. Baseline was today
> 
> There's a bit of delay ...kinda sucks cause I'm already to go. After my appt this morning the nurse called and I thought it was bad news about bloodwork etc.....but all good.
> 
> Instead she said that I need to delay ivf because my retrieval dates fall around the one time the embryology lab is closed. So I'm delayed by one month.
> 
> Also ...she said dr wanted to start on me on lupron before Cd1 so I have to call 7 days prior to my estimated cd 1 to start that.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed just bc I'm sooooo ready to start this ...and I really want a 2014 baby and now I'm running out of time...
> 
> But then I just remember that in the big picture one month means nothing and I'm greatful that the delay is not bc anything is wrong!
> 
> Has anyone taken lupron?
> 
> Breaking - I started Lupron about a week before CD1. I think it was only once a day. It's not too bad, and this is coming from a person who hates shots. It didn't give me any side effects and I didn't mind it too much. It's when you start stimming as well that I was getting tired of injections three times a day! Let me know if you have any questions about the lupron.
> 
> Excited for you to start! It's kind of funny how to plan your start date around their schedule. They kept me on lupron a little longer before starting the Follistim, because of a Holiday weekend. I know it's annoying now, but you're right, look at the big picture. And since you're already CD3 and you're starting Lupron a week before your next cycle, it'll be here before your know it!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Mwb...congrats on twins :happydance:

Thanks for the support....and you're right 2 wks and I will be calling into get Lupron and then I will start a couple days later!


----------



## ajd36

Patience is a virtue and in the end the perfect time will come when the little one who is meant to be with us is here.....this is just a new TWW for you :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Hi everyone:)

Sorry about the delay breaking but u will be there in no time:) have u thought about how many ur putting back in?


AFM: My cycle is a bust. The 1 follie I had that disappeared never came back and all my levels were gone waaaay down today so the dr is reviewing my chart on Tuesday and we will go from there but iam assuming there is nothing that can be done so IVF consult next and we hope to start ASAP after that. 
I really honestly did think we would actually get to IVF I thought we would have gotten prego on our own.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Patience is a virtue and in the end the perfect time will come when the little one who is meant to be with us is here.....this is just a new TWW for you :hugs:

:hugs:

Thx and i agree with you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Hi everyone:)
> 
> Sorry about the delay breaking but u will be there in no time:) have u thought about how many ur putting back in?
> 
> 
> AFM: My cycle is a bust. The 1 follie I had that disappeared never came back and all my levels were gone waaaay down today so the dr is reviewing my chart on Tuesday and we will go from there but iam assuming there is nothing that can be done so IVF consult next and we hope to start ASAP after that.
> I really honestly did think we would actually get to IVF I thought we would have gotten prego on our own.

I wish you didn't have to go to ivf either...

But I am happy that we will b going on this journey together!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone:)
> 
> Sorry about the delay breaking but u will be there in no time:) have u thought about how many ur putting back in?
> 
> 
> AFM: My cycle is a bust. The 1 follie I had that disappeared never came back and all my levels were gone waaaay down today so the dr is reviewing my chart on Tuesday and we will go from there but iam assuming there is nothing that can be done so IVF consult next and we hope to start ASAP after that.
> I really honestly did think we would actually get to IVF I thought we would have gotten prego on our own.
> 
> I wish you didn't have to go to ivf either...
> 
> But I am happy that we will b going on this journey together!Click to expand...

Iam glad I have a buddy too. Have u thought about how many ur putting in??


----------



## mwb2040

A little over 20 weeks. Belly went trough a major growth spurt!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone:)
> 
> Sorry about the delay breaking but u will be there in no time:) have u thought about how many ur putting back in?
> 
> 
> AFM: My cycle is a bust. The 1 follie I had that disappeared never came back and all my levels were gone waaaay down today so the dr is reviewing my chart on Tuesday and we will go from there but iam assuming there is nothing that can be done so IVF consult next and we hope to start ASAP after that.
> I really honestly did think we would actually get to IVF I thought we would have gotten prego on our own.
> 
> I wish you didn't have to go to ivf either...
> 
> But I am happy that we will b going on this journey together!Click to expand...
> 
> Iam glad I have a buddy too. Have u thought about how many ur putting in??Click to expand...

We are ttc #1....at first when we talked about ivf we were so frustrated with our journey we were thinking lets put in 2 if we have twins we will be ok bc we for surer want 2! 

Now that the frustrations have eased....we feel prepared for one. But we have said if there are any issues and we learn our chances are low with transfer we may do 2.

How about you?


----------



## ajd36

Wow you're carrying high too!! You look great and those little boys are growing so big and strong.

Such a big decision on how many to put back in....happy to hear you both are on the same page in your decision Breakin. Manda, any ideas on how many eggs you may put back in?


----------



## Kins

Aww cute bump mwb


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb, you look great!

breaking, sorry to hear about the delay. I just know you'll get your 2014 baby though!! :hugs: :flower:

manda, I can completely understand mixed emotions on moving on to IVF, but I am glad to read that you and breaking will be going through this together! What a great support!
Did you conceive your other children naturally?

What else is going on ladies? Where are our testers?

Any other appointments this week?


----------



## MandaC

Hi:)

@breaking.& Ajd...as of right now we are most definitely putting 2 back in. I would love twins and then my DH and I would be done forsure. We have always said we wanted 4 but after all this crap we have gone thru this time we would be finished at 3. So twins would be nice to get to 4 then I would get my tubes tied. 

@hopin...I only had to take fermera one month and I was bam! Pregnant with both of them.


----------



## mwb2040

Breaking - We were going back and forth about how many to put back, 1 or 2. In the end I had a ton of eggs but only a very small amount fertilized. At that point we didn't even know if we'd have any to put back. That's when we knew. I think when that day comes, you'll know what's right. Our biggest thing was that we didn't want to regret our decision in the end. If we had more and maybe some to freeze, it may have been different. In the end, you'll make the right decision. But it wasn't clear for us until right before the transfer.


----------



## Allika

I agree with mwb! Wait and see how many blastocysts they are able to get! That will influence your decision greatly! Also we trusted our Doc 100% and he was clear about believing tha putting in 1 would leave us pregnant!

I'm so glad we only put in 1 because I had OHSS so bad that my ovary twisted and I needed surgery to fix it. I had full anesthesia at 9 weeks pregnant and a laparoscopy where they twisted my dark purple ovary back and it flushed pink again and didn't have to be removed. The ovary twist was a consequence of my super enlarged ovaries due to overstimulating. With the increased hormones I don't want to know what a twin pregnancy would have done to me! 

So wait and see how the stimulation goes and then make your decision.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Allika!!!!

Happy birthday!!*

:happydance::yipee::headspin::juggle::tease::cake:​


----------



## mwb2040

Allika - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

And yes, I also agree with you with trusting your doctor. They have so much experience and should be able to give you their honest opinion.


----------



## Allika

Thank you Hopin! After my MC last year on my birthday, I've been getting the most beautiful gift by lots of flutters and kicks! Sooo happy!


----------



## moni77

Great pic! Sorry about the delay breaking.

AFM - 9dpIUI - negative test this morning. Will test again Wednesday. My back has been aching the last couple of days and I have had some cramping on and off. Trying not to think too much! This is going to be a long week!


----------



## River54

nice bump pic!

Breaking - sucks about the delay :( But you are starting a great journey!

Afm, I took my last bcp today, still doing the Suprefact shots, and going in for the suppression check this Sat!


----------



## ajd36

Happy Birthday Mama!!!! That is the best bday gift :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Birthday Allika!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Dini

Hi all! Breaking I'm sorry you have to wait but you are right after all this one month is nothing! 

Moni I was thinking about you last night, wondering how you are, now I know lol. 

So 9dpo for me as well today, I'm also crampy with low back pain but also not feeling well at all because the hormones cause my gallbladder to act up and I'm in so much pain if I eat. If I go 24 hrs with no food I feel better, then I eat and I'm in pain again. It happened last cycle too and as soon as AF arrived it went away. But I still don't want AF to show lol. 

I'm still testing out the booster hcg I took last Wednesday. Still a very faint line this morning. Also waiting on my progesterone results. I hate waiting lol!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Happy birthday Allika!!!


Thanks for all the support ladies....glad that dh and i are on the same page...and of course wait and see outcome of retrieval!


----------



## moni77

Hope you feel better Dini!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies...

What's going on today?

It is fa-reeeeezing here! -25 anyone...lol


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking Dawn said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> What's going on today?
> 
> It is fa-reeeeezing here! -25 anyone...lol

Brrrrrrrrrr!!!! We are at a toasty 1 degree. Stay warm!!!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> What's going on today?
> 
> It is fa-reeeeezing here! -25 anyone...lol

Morning

Us too -21 here!! Just got back from dropping the kids at school. Too cold.


----------



## moni77

we will be getting a foot of snow today...trying to get a bunch of work done to leave early.


----------



## LDizzy30

I'm so thankful that I've had you guys with me throughout my whole ttc, infertility, and pregnancy journey! I would know I wouldn't have even taking the first step on any of it, if I wouldn't have found this thread. You ladies gave me hope and encouragement, insight, and advice everytime I needed it. I know at one point in time (and I think it was Jenna that said it), Oprah really needs to get us all together and hear our stories! :) 
I am completely in love with Adelyn and I know God sent her here to complete our family. 
To all the testers, keep faith. 
To the pregnant ladies, treasure every kick, flutter, cartwheel, and even heartburn (in my case it really did mean tons of hair!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ldizzy....shes so beautiful :)


----------



## Grateful365

Ldizzy....what a great testament and inspiration. I'm so glad you were blessed with Adelyn and she is GORGEOUS. Love her long locks! :flower:

I love this thread as well. It really helped me in my LONG TTC journey and helped keep my spirits and hope up when I was having a hard time. You are a great bunch of strong ladies and I am thankful to share in all of your TTC journeys.

And I agree...all you testers....keep the faith. Just when you think "This isn't going to happen...."....it does. Stay positive and we are all here for you!

Come on BFPs!!!


----------



## Grateful365

You know....speaking of sharing our stories on Oprah...

We should all compile a book of our inspiring, hard, long, beautiful, dark, complicated, blessed, TTC stories to inspire others. It would be awesome to use our long journey's to help others going through the same things. 

Just an idea.... :flower:


----------



## Dini

Ldizzy, she is absolutely gorgeous!!

Grateful, yes you are right, we should, but boy would it be a big book!!

AFM, still a super faint line on the hpt this morning from my booster hcg shot a week ago. It's a squinter so should be gone tomorrow. I had to go to the ER last night because I've been in pain for 4 days and honestly ate enough in those 4 days for maybe a full day. I felt like it was my gallbladder as I've had these pains before but only lasting a short time, a day at the longest. I was right, I have a stone stuck in the outlet of my gallbladder. The worst part is I can't do anything about it for a few days until we know I'm pregnant or not. They did draw a beta, which was 13 but that was most likely the trigger or a combination of the two so I still have to wait to see if AF arrives. The only medications he could find that were safe in very early pregnancy (just incase) was reglan and he said I could use unisom and B6 for the nausea, which believe it or not seemed to help. He also gave me vicodin as it's deemed safe, no link to birth defects or anything but I've only taken 2, I don't want to risk it. So I guess I just wait a few more days. I honestly feel like AF is on her way though, she's due Saturday and I have all the normal symptoms I do before she arrives.


----------



## River54

LDizzy - she is very beautiful :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Dini - oh no! I hope you feel better and I hope AF doesn't show, both at the same time!!!

Grateful, I love that idea :)


----------



## luna_19

Dizzy she is adorable! :cloud9:

Dini I was completely convinced AF was coming for me too, I even got my clomid filled for next cycle so you really never know :)


----------



## Grateful365

We could have it for free as an Amazon eBook.....or....we could sell it for like $2.99 or $4.99 or something and give all the proceeds to women who are having financial issues preventing them to TTC. Money should never hinder a woman having a much wanted baby in my opinion, but the truth is, it many times does. 

We could just use our first names...or even made up anonymous names.

Who's in? :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Count me in :)


----------



## luna_19

Me too :)


----------



## ajd36

me too :)


----------



## Kins

Dizzy she is gorgeous


----------



## Grateful365

Sweet! That's already 4 stories - we can start with those and just keep adding to it. 

When you have time, type up your TTC stories and send them to me at [email protected] and I will get our eBook going! :thumbup:

And we can use stories from you ladies who have not yet gotten a sticky BFPs yet, because you can still share your journey so far and make it a story of not giving up hope, how your coping, things you've learned, what your looking forward to, etc. 

I'm excited! :happydance:

Let's think of a great title for the book...


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning all:)

Your book idea sounds great!!!!

I am just trying to pass time until my IVF consult in Feb. I also quit my job the other day so I am trying to find someone to fill my spot and train them before I am done:) I am going to stay home with the kids and go back to school when they are in full time.


----------



## Dini

Grateful I don't have a bfp yet but I'm in as well. 

I still feel AF coming with a vengeance and she's due tomorrow. I did poas tonight and didn't see anything and got impatient so I walked away. Came back 30ish min later and there was a line but an evap I'm sure. Took another 2 hours later saw a super super faint squinter that DH didn't see. Probably a bad batch of wondfo's. I should stop using those lol.


----------



## ajd36

Tomorrow is the big testing day for the IUI Twins!!! I am keeping both sets of fingers crossed so tightly :)

We want to see pics of the tests.......pics.....pics.....pics....please :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Happy testing day!!!!!! I agree... Pics!!


----------



## Grateful365

Ok ladies... I don't usually do this BUT, I need your help! 

Jimmy has made it to round two in a baby New Year contest and can win $500! Each person can vote every 6 hours. Would be ever so grateful if you ladies would help us and vote :thumbup: he is Jimmy M. He is currently in 5th and needs more votes!

Here is the link: 
https://wcrz.com/win-500-in-prizes-for-your-special-little-one-w-cars-108s-baby-new-year-contest/

Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Woohoooo testers!!!

And yipee let's help Jimmy dominate this!!! I voted, let's do this ladies!


----------



## moni77

Negative this morning. 2 weeks past the IUI - probably not going to happen this month. Guess I'm waiting for AF... unless I just don't know how to POAS.

Good luck Dini- I think this is it for you!


----------



## moni77

Grateful the link didn't work for me...


----------



## Dini

BFN for me as well this morning. I took a test last night as well, the first one I walked away from and came back an hour later and there was a line, but I'm sure it's an EVAP since this morning's were neg. I took another really early this morning and saw what could have been a super faint line but it looked more like a ghost line so I retested after a 4hr hold with a FRER and negative. I think I'm out as well...

Still no AF so I guess that's the ultimate negative so if still nothing tomorrow I'll test again.

I'm sorry Moni I was really hopeful for you...maybe you will get a bfp tomorrow.

AFM, we can't do another round for a few months because we have to save for it, this drained us the last two cycle :(


----------



## moni77

Luckily the IUIs are covered by my insurance. My friend got her first line after looking at it an hour later and it got progressively darker over the next week. She also said her tests were lighter w/ FMU and so she tended to test at night - so you never know.... 

I'm not going to test again until Tues - if no AF. AF will prob arrive on Monday.


----------



## Dini

Well right after posting AF arrived. At least I know my LF is 14 days if I ovulate because the same thing happened last cycle. 

I wish the IUIs were covered for us. We've spent over $2500 in the last two months and we are far from wealthy or even comfortable. Now we have to catch up on bills and save some money.


----------



## Grateful365

Dini and Moni :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

moni77 said:


> Grateful the link didn't work for me...

So sorry.... This should work and thank you so much for helping :flower:

https://wcrz.com/win-500-in-prizes-for-your-special-little-one-w-cars-108s-baby-new-year-contest/


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm so sorry for the bfn's, Dini and Moni. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Moni and Dini... I just pray you get your babies when the time is right. But I know the waiting really stinks!

Love the idea of the book! Count me in! Will start writing when I can!!


----------



## River54

Sorry for the bfns dini and moni

I voted for Jimmy!!

I went in for the suppression check and got the all clear to start stimming tomorrow night! Not looking forward to 3 diff needles each night. Cost of meds for the next 5 days was $1900...sigh Go in next Thursday to for u/s and b/w to check to make sure how things are - FX for a bunch of healthy follies! Scared about taking the stimms - the nurse told me that the repronex would sting going in and probably cause irritation at the site, and to take benedryl an hour before, or have a glass of wine and use an ice pack.


----------



## Babyanddust

hey ladies new on here....super interested in the ebook...like dini said, it will be a very huge book, one chapter will not be enough for my intro....lol

to all the bfp ladies i rejoice with you and enjoy every second of it cos you deserve to!

to us still trying, we won't stop keeping hope alive. bfps soonest!


----------



## moni77

Thanks and grateful that link did work! Good luck!

Jimmy is a cutey!

Dini - sorry. You never know sometimes it is while taking a break that it finally works! Hopefully you hang around and keep us updated on these off cycles.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good luck Jimmy - i voted too!

Sorry for the bfns ladies :hugs:

I'm close to O...DH and I are going to give it one last shot (no pun intended)...but I'm ready for ivf...go in next week to start!

Does anyone here have a retroverted /tilted uterus?

Reason I ask is bc in ally yrs of OB appts, cyst removal surgery, follows ups, and now fertility scans no one has ever told me I have a tilted uterus until the u/s lady last week....lol

I know it's not a big deal..1/4 women have it.

But for those of you that do....did u read online how some women say certain positions are better for ttc? (altho Dr's disagree)


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome BabyandDust! Thanks for joining us - Can't wait to hear your story! :flower:

Breaking - Yeay!! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear all about it. :hugs:

AFM:......I'm FREEZING. Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking: I have a tilted uterus. Mine is tilted backwards, so my doctor actually told me that BD'ing with my butt up in the air and pillows beneath me to elevate my rear was the best way to get DH's swimmers where they needed to go.

I will say though, the month we conceived, we did not BD this way. So I'm not sure how valid it is.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hoping...
Just like all things ttc nothing is 100%. 
So I agree with you....what works for one person doesn't work for the next 100 ppl. 

I read mixed things for tilted uterus...ie no pillow to yes pillow...to BD doggy style (lol)...and lie on tummy after not back.


----------



## Kins

Only one person in all my years of ttc said I had a tilted uterus but i dont remember which direction and dunno how accurate sex positions improve it


----------



## Grateful365

Ingodshand said:


> So sorry Moni and Dini... I just pray you get your babies when the time is right. But I know the waiting really stinks!
> 
> Love the idea of the book! Count me in! Will start writing when I can!!

InGodsHands - Your getting so close now +30 weeks!!! Have you done your nursery?


----------



## Babyanddust

Hey grateful...mine is a long story, fibroid for over 10yrs, bleed everyday. Myomectomy and ovarian drill February last year, 6 cycles of clomid up to 150mg. Ovulated once, but bfn. Then jan, I started gonal f, no response at all, then gbamm one follicle stepped forward,grew to about 17mm,I triggered last Wednesday. Tested Sunday morning and it was a positive obviously due to the presence of hcg from ovidrel. Tested today and very negative, due for my progesterone check on Wednesday, I'm worried that my hcg levels turned negative too soon....
Already gearing up for the next cycle.

Hope for bfps, we all have been through too many highs and lows on this ttc journey....


----------



## Grateful365

Incredible story Babyanddust, thank you for sharing! We are overdue for some more BFPs....they come in waves (see 1st page BFP summary) on this thread so I'm looking forward to more very soon!! 

FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I hope I'm on the next wave of BFPS!!!!!!

:dance:


----------



## Kins

good luck ladies


----------



## Beautifullei2

I missed everyone! So great to see how some are progressing in your pregnancies!!!


----------



## ajd36

me too Breaking!!!!!! It's your turn


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Babyanddust & Breaking...I hope you both get your BFP's right around the corner!! :flower:

Grateful, I just voted for Jimmy again :)


----------



## Grateful365

Thank you Hopin!!! 

Ladies TODAY is the LAST full day of voting for the Baby New Year Contest Jimmy is in...he has a chance to win $500. He made it to round 2 and I'm trying real hard to get him into the final round! He could really use your help!! Much thanks to anyone who takes a moment to vote for him.....JIMMY M. :thumbup:

Here is the link:
https://wcrz.com/win-500-in-prizes-for-your-special-little-one-w-cars-108s-baby-new-year-contest/

Lei - Welcome back!!!! We missed ya!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd and hoping..thanks girls!

Lei. Hiiiiiiiii :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

You have a whole cheer section Breaking!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

Grateful365 said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Moni and Dini... I just pray you get your babies when the time is right. But I know the waiting really stinks!
> 
> Love the idea of the book! Count me in! Will start writing when I can!!
> 
> InGodsHands - Your getting so close now +30 weeks!!! Have you done your nursery?Click to expand...

I know!! I am really starting to freak out about getting everything done. My sister's are throwing me a sprinkle shower on 2/23 and I will be pretty much done with work by the beginning of March. I want the nursery done by the end of Feb as well. I can not believe how close we are getting!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

What's a sprinkle shower?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Grateful365 said:


> You have a whole cheer section Breaking!!! :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

Breaking Dawn said:


> What's a sprinkle shower?

It's just a smaller shower for any baby after your first!


----------



## Babyanddust

Thanks hopin....that gave me hope

How do I voteeeeee?


----------



## Grateful365

Babyanddust said:


> Thanks hopin....that gave me hope
> 
> How do I voteeeeee?

BabyandDust - go to this website (its a radio station) and you have to Sign-In and then you can click on Baby New Year contest. He is Jimmy M! Thank you!!

https://wcrz.com/vip/q-and-a/polls/vote-for-baby-new-year-round-2/


----------



## moni77

got one last vote in for you.

AFM - still no AF. Negative test again this morning and temps have dropped (I am using a new thermometer) Going to see the RE on monday for an eval if still no AF.
I think my body just doesnt like the trigger...


----------



## crystal8

Hi, I've been reading along for a while now. I sort of accidentally posted here, I mainly try to just read rather than post. In any case I find all your stories very inspirational. It certainly makes this process a lot easier to read about others.


----------



## crystal8

ok now I've discovered the edit button. Sorry about that. I need more coffee it would seem.


----------



## Allika

No worries! Good luck crystal!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi crystal...Welcome and goodluck!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:wave: Crystal! :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

_Edited - please read the forum rules _



> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.


----------



## Ingodshand

Welcome Crystal! 

Grateful- Exciting! Will go vote now.


----------



## Allika

We are close to being done with her room! Yay! Still missing some pictures, storage unit, mobile and co. But I'm happy with it so far!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika I'm obsessed with the color palette you have chosen and if I ever have a girl I just might be stealing that! :haha: Seriously though, it looks amazing!

You are totally making me feel like a slacker as we have purchased a crib and dresser but that's it!


----------



## Allika

Haha Hopin! Keep in mind that I quit my job right before the IVF and am a stay at home wife. So I guess I am the slacker lol! :)


----------



## Grateful365

Morning ladies!

I guess asking you ladies to vote for Jimmy was against the rules...oops! I don't understand the whole "Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted." - it wasn't to unfairly influence voting....the whole contest is to get as many people as you can to vote. They made it sound like I was trying to cheat in a contest or something :growlmad: Oh well. 

Thanks for your support either way ladies - I appreciate it!!!

Welcome Crystal!!!

Allika - Its looking gorgeous! That's a nice big nursery!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, I'm so glad you told us about the contest with Jimmy. We all love him SO MUCH and wanted to vote for him, we would've with or without your post on here so don't feel bad!! :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Morning Ladies:)

Allika...your room looks amazing:) It is so cute!

Grateful... that sucks about the contest. Sounds like a weird rule to me. The whole point is to get as many votes as you can just like you said. 
Did you get disqualified?? How did they even know u were giving ppl the link to vote?

Hope everyone is feeling well, I am still waiting for AF and my IVF consult is a week today I am really excited and nervous at the same time. I hope AF stays away till atleast just after my appt. maybe we can get started asap.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Manda - No the contest didn't have anything to do with this website, it was just a radio station contest where you have to get as many people to go to the website and vote for your baby. Yes, your supposed to give people the link so they can go vote. I just posted the link so you ladies could go vote for him if you wanted but I guess that is against the rules. ..? Bummer! Good thing most of you are on my Facebook anyways!


----------



## Ingodshand

Allika- Love the room! 

Grateful- Still hoping you guys win! How exciting!


----------



## Babyanddust

@alika beautiful job, well done! 
@ grateful that really sucks, never mind all those rules...he is the one gorgeous lad. 8


----------



## River54

went in for my u/s and b/w check for day 5...no response.

So, they said not to get down yet, I may just be slow to start, and my ovaries need more time to wake up. They upped my meds in an effort to get things going.
I go back Monday. I am pretty sure I need a response by then, or they will cancel the cycle. I am pretty disheartened at my body.


----------



## ajd36

Big :hugs: River and praying your body starts working for you :hugs:

I voted for Jimmy on FB regardless :)

Allika: I'm in awe of the room and can't wait to get my crib... gonna be another 2wks :( And my belly doesn't look like it isn't budging at all... still a very well defined innie :)


----------



## Grateful365

We are keeping the hope for you River....even when its hard for you to. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I have EVERY positive hope for you.


----------



## mwb2040

Oh wow Allika - It's beautiful. I feel like a slacker too!! We literally have not gotten ONE thing for the nursery/babies, because we're closing on a new house in two weeks and it makes no sense to buy stuff now and then have to move it.

My belly is growing like crazy, I literally see it expanding every day. I can't wait to move so we can start to get things ready. 

Stay positive River! You never know what your body is capable of!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies!

Allika..wow you've done such an amazing job of the room! I live that's it's the normal pink room!!!

Manda..hey hun...where have u been hiding :). All ready for ivf consult....tomorowe is Feb!!!

River...Fx for you....they will be beautiful follies by month day!!

AFM...going in for lupron next week....wow how time flies!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking - Getting close! Very exciting....

mwb - congrats on your new home! I bet you can't wait to get settled and start that nursery!

AFM: Having a rough day at work today. My dear grandmother passed away last night and AF started this morning. Feeling very sad. I am very grateful that she held on and got to meet her 10th great-grandchild, Jimmy and hold him a few times. She really loved him and even when she was hardly talking anymore, he made her smile. I miss her already, it so hard isn't it? :cry:


----------



## Allika

I am so very sorry for your loss, Grateful!


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry grateful :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh, Grateful :hugs: I am so incredibly sorry. :flower: Sending lots of hugs and prayer from VA.


----------



## River54

Sorry for your loss Grateful :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

I'm so sorry Grateful :hugs: Keep the memory of Jimmy bringing her smiles close to your heart


----------



## moni77

Sorry Grateful...
Allika - great room!
River - FXed.

AFM - I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning (which I normally dont get) so assumed AF was here. Flash forward 30 hours and still nothing else. Guess I'll test again tomorrow morning. Appointment with the doc on Monday either way. Hopefully he'll have some answers about why this is happening...


----------



## Kins

So sorry grateful


----------



## Ingodshand

moni77 said:


> Sorry Grateful...
> Allika - great room!
> River - FXed.
> 
> AFM - I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning (which I normally dont get) so assumed AF was here. Flash forward 30 hours and still nothing else. Guess I'll test again tomorrow morning. Appointment with the doc on Monday either way. Hopefully he'll have some answers about why this is happening...

Have you tested yet? Sounds promising!


----------



## ajd36

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Allika..wow you've done such an amazing job of the room! I live that's it's the normal pink room!!!
> 
> Manda..hey hun...where have u been hiding :). All ready for ivf consult....tomorowe is Feb!!!
> 
> River...Fx for you....they will be beautiful follies by month day!!
> 
> AFM...going in for lupron next week....wow how time flies!!!

Hi breaking...i have been very busy lately and don't have much time to get on. Hopefully that will change soon. I am already for Thursday I can't wait. I just hope the snow storm we r expecting isn't to bad. :(

@grateful....iam so sorry to read about your grandma.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies! 

Grateful...:hugs: so sorry to hear about your grandmother 

Manda...we r expecting a snow storm this week?


----------



## moni77

AF finally arrived yesterday - after a week of low temps.

Went to the doctors today - no answers as to why such a long luteal. I do have a small 3 cm cyst on the left side - but he thinks it is not enough to stop this cycle. Waiting on the blood work. He is keeping the meds the same for now. With my quick maturation, we might still get the IUI in before I leave next week for Bhutan - otherwise we try naturally while on vacation.

Lets hope I get in IUI #3 as a valentines day gift!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Grateful...:hugs: so sorry to hear about your grandmother
> 
> Manda...we r expecting a snow storm this week?

Apparently. Lol people keep telling me Thursday. ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Hi all long time no talk! Hope your all well... Busy bee here McKinley is almost 3 months!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Moni, sorry she showed her ugly face. :flower: :hugs:

Rojo welcome back!! We r still waiting on your birth story :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Why do I torture myself with tww symptom spotting? 

Why why? :haha:

I'm ready for ivf...lets get this show on the road.

But here I am at 5dpo thinking why does my lower back hurt. 

And last nite...lower back ache...heavy feeling around uterus!!!

Help me stay focused on ivf :dance:


----------



## River54

I went in for the scan this morning, I have 4 small follies (5-10mm) on the left, and 0 on the right. They don't know why I am responding this way, but he says I can continue with the ivf cycle, and all we really need is 1 good egg. He says he hopes to get 2-3 good ones from this. I go back Thursday for another check. I am hoping they'll be coaxed into growing a bunch by then :)


----------



## moni77

FXed River!

AFM - My progesterone is still a little high and so not consistent with AF. So they are redoing the labs on Thursday and maybe starting the meds after that. At day 2-3 progesterone s/b under 1 and mine was still over 2.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

Where is everyone...its so quiet here?!

I'm going in to see the nurse tomorrow to pick up lupron and then wait for AF.

Other than that I'm trying to survive this tww. Still have lower back pain but can't be symptom bc I'm not even 7dpo.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Morning Breaking!
it really is quiet. I'm keeping up with you symptom spotting though :) almost halfway there. :flower:

River, FX'd on your follies!


----------



## MandaC

I everyone!! 2 more days!!


----------



## Grateful365

Lilrojo - Welcome back!! Yes we want to hear your birth story! McKinley is a beauty, what a proud momma you must be :flower:

River - I know its hard not to symptom spot......! FX'd for you and looking forward to your IVF journay

Manda - :happydance:


----------



## CiderDonut

River54 said:


> I went in for the scan this morning, I have 4 small follies (5-10mm) on the left, and 0 on the right. They don't know why I am responding this way, but he says I can continue with the ivf cycle, and all we really need is 1 good egg. He says he hopes to get 2-3 good ones from this. I go back Thursday for another check. I am hoping they'll be coaxed into growing a bunch by then :)

FX'ed, River!


----------



## Babyanddust

Hello ladies, need some explanation to this, not sure who to ask but the lovely ladies in this house. I was placed on gonal f for nearly 12 days, before I got a matured follicle.i was give the ovidrel trigger 22nd of February and 5days later I tested to see if I still had the ovidrel in my system and I got a false positive with the digital clear blue. Subsequent tests, I got negatives, and I did these tests at different times of the day.
Yesterday out of impatience, I tested again in the morning and got a positive, this afternoon I got a positive still (with digital clearblue).
I feel like AF is gonna come any moment from now based on the symptoms I am having, can it be the ovidrel within my system still playing games? By tomorrow I will be 14dpt.
Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## Grateful365

Babyanddust - I don't know anything about gonel F or triggering....but it sure sounds promising that your tests were showing negative and now suddenly positive again....? If it went negative it seems like you had at that point tested out the trigger....FX'd for you....can't wait to hear what others think on this!


----------



## Allika

I agree with grateful! Since you tested the trigger out this sounds very promising!


----------



## moni77

I also agree!! They say a BFP feels very similar to AF...


----------



## Kins

Baby and dust I was on gonal at one point and then used ovidrel and tested negative...mine never turned positive. I do believe you have your rainbow baby growing in there!

Can't wait to hear your blood results. When do u go in for testing?


----------



## luna_19

How exciting baby dust! I was sure AF was coming before I got my bfp ;)


----------



## ajd36

That sure sounds like a BFP to me!!!!! Yay :)

Can't wait to hear how your blood work looks


----------



## lune_miel

:hi: *lilrojo *- don't keep us waiting any longer to here the birth story!


----------



## hockeypucks

:hi: Long time no talk!!!! It's crazy how time flies yet how crazy busy I have been. Planning a wedding and working shiftwork is a crazy idea! But we are so close now. We are less than 3 weeks away now- luckily I *think* everything is all planned and set.
I am secretly still stalking everyone. Ladies with their BFP's progressing I am so excited for you. And those still on the journey- keep fighting the goof fight. We will get there eventually. I am looking forward to starting back up with the IVF in March/April. I imagine we will have to go through all the base line testing again as it has been a couple months since our last go.

Hope everyone is still doing great- I miss you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Babyanddust

You ladies on this particular forum are amazing and sure know how to keep hope alive. I truly appreciate all the positive vibes and will report back the second I get my beta test done. I can only do that test after Saturday.
Tested again this morning and got a positive with the digital clear blue, really thinking of buying a different brand to rule out tricks pending when I go for my test.

Thanks again super ladies, talk to all soon.


----------



## LDizzy30

Sounds like a BFP to me too, especially since you tested out the trigger!! We're all crossing our fingers for you!!
Afm Miss Adelyn is almost three weeks old! She sleeps a lot and seems very content (most the time!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ldizzy...adelyn is sooo cute!!

AFM...picked up lupron today...I'm to start tomorrow 

Also...i told the nurse that we BD 
this month so she said I should to hcg blood test....which I did this morning. I already got a call it was negative...so in to ivf.

But should I poas on 10dpo to be sure. Today is 7dpo so of course a blood test is going to be negative.

I'm not thinking omg there is hope I'm pregnant...bc chances are I'm not. it's just if i was i dont want to keep taking lupron.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm so excited to be here for this journey with you Breaking!!!! :flower:

Lune there you are!! How are you?!


----------



## LDizzy30

Hoping-I can't believe you're that far along already!!! 
Same for Allika, kins, and ajd!! Time is flying!!
Breaking-good luck with the IVF! We're all excited for you!!
I can't wait for all you ladies to get your BFP's!! This will be an outstanding year for this thread, I just know it!!!


----------



## Kins

dizzy- she is soooooooo cute!


----------



## Grateful365

Lune - Yes good to hear from you, how are you feeling? You haven't said too much about your pregnancy so I hope that means it has been smooth sailing for you! :hugs:

Hockey - There you are! So happy to hear from you. I cannot wait for you to start for IVF after the wedding.......:thumbup: Your wedding is coming up so soon, can't wait to see pictures!

BabyandDust - I am really hopeful here for you!!! I bet you are going crazy over there! I'm really thinking this might be your BFP girl! FX'd!!!!!!! Saturday cannot come soon enough...

LDizzy - She is gorgeous...you must be COMPLETELY in LOVE! <3 That picture of her is so precious. How are her brothers with her?

I also think this is a great forum....I love how we have a combination of everyone in here...those TTC, those who are currently pregnant, those who are taking a break but still stalking/supporting, and those who have had their sweet babies and are still here to support. You ladies are the best and I am happy to know each of you...even if it is virtually. :winkwink:


----------



## River54

Hockey - glad to hear from you! Can't wait to see some pics of your wedding! it must be soo exciting!

BabyandDust - sure sounds like a bfp to me! hope to hear great news on your beta results!

LDizzy - what a beautiful baby you have :)


----------



## moni77

Beautiful pics Ldizzy!!

Babyand dust - looking great!! FXed for you!


----------



## lune_miel

I try to get on here and stay updated on everyone, secretly stalking.

I enjoy being pregnant, hopefully it will continue to be uneventful for awhile. 3rd tri here I come!


----------



## ajd36

LDizzy: she is beautiful, I have been loving all the pics of her :)

Breakin: it won't hurt anything to test again.... and like you said, why not just to be safe!


----------



## Babyanddust

Hi ladies, nothing to report except addiction to poas which has stayed positive, waiting till Saturday suddenly feels like a lifetime! couldn't help stopping by to say hello and wish us all a lovely stress free day.
@ grateful couldn't have said that better
@ moni thanx loads
@ river54 remember me in your prayers
@ldizzy a huge thanx for your kind tots

I think women who find conception a headache are strong women, worry at night, probably cry themselves to sleep but wake up in the morning to organize baby showers, rejoice at the announcement of a friends bfp which she did not even plan for and carry on like all is well.
May this house be full of baby dusts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good luck baby and dust!!!


Hi ladies!!

So lupron day one took my shot this morning...


----------



## Grateful365

BabyandDust - Saturday DOES feel like forever now!! Do we really have to wait that long?! Is the + getting darker each day????? We need pics!! :happydance:

Breaking - Yeay!!!!!!!!! Soooo excited for you :thumbup:


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: did you do the shot yourself or did DH help? Did it hurt?

For me icing it before sticking the needle in made a big difference and took the itch and pain away. I had to do all the shots myself as DH can't see blood/medical procedures/etc. It sucked but I just had a few bruises in the end!


----------



## River54

Hi ladies,

Got back from the u/s and b/w check. I now have 10 follicles growing total, top 3 are 14mm, and smallest are 8mm. My left side hurts already like I am too full! My right decided to start and I have 2 on that side, but the other 8 are big ones and on my left. I go back Saturday for another check. They said I may trigger Sat, but more likely Sun or Mon. So, seems like ER and ET will be next week! eek!
I was soo hoping the last of the needles would be last night...seriously, taking 3 needles each night, not fun! I have to switch sides on which gets the repronex, as that side is always more tender the next day. I do have a couple small bruises, but mostly good so far. (knock on wood here)
Thank you everyone for being there for me! Emotional roller coaster of a week, not knowing if we going ahead with the slow start etc...soo much other stuff going on in life right now... just thank you all!


----------



## ajd36

oh River I'm so happy to hear you're growing some good size follies now!!! Knew your body would catch up :) The shots will be a quickly forgotten thing when the next part of the process begins! Remember to drink lots of hydrating fluids....it will make a world of a difference for you


----------



## Babyanddust

@ river34 Yippee, seeing follicles grow is super exciting! Soon you will trigger and off yu go getting preggers.

@grateful, I used the digital type that displays preggers or not preggers. Will post pics soonest

@ thanx breaking!!


----------



## MandaC

Hi guys...

My consult wasn't too good the doctor is concerned about my ovarian reserve. He thinks it maybe to low to continue with IVF. I did an AMH blood test today and have some more things to do and we r re consulting in 3 months time to go over all the tests. So Iam starting to prepare myself that I just might be done having kids. I just dunno I feel lost.


----------



## Ingodshand

Manda- Have you ever had your AMH done before? Why do you have to wait three months for results? That is crazy!!

Do not give up! My AMH was a 1.0 which is considered low for my age which was 33 at that time and here I am 32 weeks pregnant. I think it is such a new measurement that doctors still aren't sure what it means. Do not lose hope:hugs:

Breakin- Great news on your follicles catching up!!! You are almost done:)

Hi to everyone else and sorry for being MIA! Just trying to make it through my last few weeks and it sure it getting tough! Evan is heads down and loves to stick his legs under my ribs! Can not wait for him to be here!


----------



## MandaC

Did u do IVF? My dr doesn't want to go forward with IVF of my reserve is low cause with my other wacky hormones he is worried I won't respond to the meds well enough and it will be a waste of money for us. 

I have to wait 3 months cause I have some other tests to do with him and I have to lose some weight too. Iam embarrassed about that one so I didn't write it at first. Lol he is more concerned with my hormones. :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> @Breaking: did you do the shot yourself or did DH help? Did it hurt?
> 
> For me icing it before sticking the needle in made a big difference and took the itch and pain away. I had to do all the shots myself as DH can't see blood/medical procedures/etc. It sucked but I just had a few bruises in the end!

No I to ok it myself it was a small needle that I had to fill with lupron..so not a pen. DH offered and was there with me but I said I'm ok for now...he gave me a high five after :)

I didn't feel any pain with lupron...so hopefully it stays that way!

Can't believe I've finally started!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...have you tried injectables at all!? your Dr should try you on injectable cycle to see how you react...it would mean you would have to spend money on a BD or IUI cycle again but at least you are testing out the ivf meds at a lower dose.

On my last IUI the dr had med on gonal f and trigger...low doses.


----------



## Grateful365

Manda - :hugs: I know you are feeling overwhelmed with what your doctor said, but keep the faith and I'll be praying for you. No matter what feel good in that whatever is meant to happen, will....and you CAN'T go wrong with that!

InGodsHand - Glad to hear from you and glad all is well. I'm sorry little Evan is kicking you in the ribs! Ouch! Can't wait to see the little guy and I'm so excited for you....:flower:

Breaking - Good job on getting through the shot. :thumbup: This is so exciting!


----------



## moni77

yay for starting Breaking - sorry about the news manda.

AFM - on hold again this month. :nope: Another cyst confirmed and high estrogen - so no clomid and no IUI. But, I leave for vacation on Wednesday for 2 weeks abroad! So at least now I can enjoy the trip. Hoping a couple of thai massages will help the little guys find the egg naturally! :happydance: I had a long chat with the doctor - he feels that we still have decent odds with the IUI and will definitely finish up my insurance allotted 4 before moving onto IVF. based on the results here - I was tempted to skip the rest of the IUIs and move directly onto the IVF, but it makes more sense (financially anyway) to continue with the covered options first.

Hoping for lots of good news when I return.


----------



## Grateful365

Moni - have a wonderful trip! May I ask where you are traveling to?


----------



## moni77

thanks - Bangkok, Bhutan, and Kathmandu. I'll be running (perhaps with some walking) the inaugural 1/2 marathon in Bhutan on the 23rd. My husband's company is sponsoring the marathon and so I get to tag along at a fraction of the regular price.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...have you tried injectables at all!? your Dr should try you on injectable cycle to see how you react...it would mean you would have to spend money on a BD or IUI cycle again but at least you are testing out the ivf meds at a lower dose.
> 
> On my last IUI the dr had med on gonal f and trigger...low doses.

Yes we have tried injections but my body only responded with 2 follies and neg test. I need high dose meds and it would be really expensive as I have used all my ins now. I would rather put all our money in IVF cause there is a little better chance of a bfp you know.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Manda...have you tried injectables at all!? your Dr should try you on injectable cycle to see how you react...it would mean you would have to spend money on a BD or IUI cycle again but at least you are testing out the ivf meds at a lower dose.
> 
> On my last IUI the dr had med on gonal f and trigger...low doses.
> 
> Yes we have tried injections but my body only responded with 2 follies and neg test. I need high dose meds and it would be really expensive as I have used all my ins now. I would rather put all our money in IVF cause there is a little better chance of a bfp you know.Click to expand...

If you've already tried injections then I agree with you. Do I high dose meds and go for ivf!


----------



## Babyanddust

Hey ladies, hope we all are enjoying the weekend! Ok, so I am officially pregnant!!! Shell shocked is my current status.... Still waiting for it to sink in. Done uncountable number if tests since this week. First scan is the 28th of February. I'm moving house now and I panic every time I lift stuff. 
Baby dust to us allll


----------



## luna_19

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

A huge congratulations to you!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

Yay!!! Congrats girl :)


----------



## moni77

Congrats babyanddust!!!


----------



## Allika

Thats wonderful news! Congrats! When is your due date? Did you calculate it yet?


----------



## mwb2040

Yayy babyanddust!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## River54

yay! Congrats babyanddust!!

afm - went in for another u/s and b/w, and now I am to trigger tonight! Had 5 bigger follies on my left (all about 17mm), and a few smaller ones. ER is set for Monday morning!


----------



## ajd36

Oh wow River that is awesome!! Can't wait to hear how ER goes for you. Sending lots of prayers your way


----------



## moni77

yay river!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Babyanddust- Congrats on the official BFP!!

River- 5 follicles sounds great! Good luck tomorrow at ER. 

Manda- Yes, I did IVF last April. They told me with an AMH of 1.0 that I could expect at max 8-10 follicles. I had a very slow response, but in the end I did end up with 8 eggs, 4 were mature and all 4 fertilized normally. I only had two eggs make it to a 3 day transfer and I did end up getting pregnant, but sadly it ended in a miscarriage at about 5 weeks. I then got pregnant the next month (June 2013), but again another miscarriage. Got pregnant again the next month (July 2013) and here we are at almost 33 weeks along. I definitely think you always have a chance especially since you are not even 30 yet. I was 32 when I had my AMH done the first time. I see you have PCOS.. have you tried Metformin? My sister has very bad PCOS and had a very hard time getting pregnant with her first two. She tried Metformin and got pregnant with her third pretty quickly. Plus it will help you lose weight&#61514;

Grateful- Thanks!! Just been trying to get through the days at this point! Still trying to enjoy all the pokes and jabes but I am so tired all the time!! My family is throwing me a shower on the 23rd so I am really excited for it! I can not wait for him to be here either!!!

Moni- So sorry about the cyst! I know what you are going through as I also get cysts. Can I ask how old you are? If you are younger than 35 then I say keep trying with the IUIs but if you are older then maybe IVF is the correct route???
Have a blast on your vacation!! 


Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!!:happydance:


----------



## Babyanddust

Thanks ladies, I have been scheduled for a scan on the 28th April. Can't wait! I'm quite paranoid now, hoping that nothing goes wrong. Will keep yu guys posted. Hope we all are doing great. Praying for the house, February... Month of bfps


----------



## Kins

Gl today river!
Congrats baby and dust


----------



## Hopin4ABump

congrats babyanddust!

River, eeek! So excited for you!

IGH, you are getting there! Not a whole lot longer!


----------



## Grateful365

Great news River!! Sounds just perfect! :flower:


----------



## CiderDonut

Congrats babyanddust! April 28th sounds so far away, but I bet you can't wait for it to get here!

Good luck, River. FX'ed for a successful recovery!


----------



## moni77

Ingodshand said:


> Babyanddust- Congrats on the official BFP!!
> 
> Moni- So sorry about the cyst! I know what you are going through as I also get cysts. Can I ask how old you are? If you are younger than 35 then I say keep trying with the IUIs but if you are older then maybe IVF is the correct route???
> Have a blast on your vacation!!
> 
> :

I am 36. The plan is probably 2 more IUI tries and then moving onto IVF. IVF is not covered by my insurance so we figured we would max out the insurance with the IUIs before delving into our savings. At this rate with the cysts happening, it will probably be May that we are looking at the IVF - if I dont get lucky beforehand!


----------



## ajd36

Moni wishing all the best for you :) I was on my last IUI with IVF appt booked when I got my miracle


----------



## River54

Hey ladies - ER went well this morning, they got 8 eggs! They told us if some are not mature, they get put into a solution to help them mature for a day and then maybe the can get fertilized. We'll know tomorrow how many did get fertilized. Fx it is most of them! I can't believe they got that many though! We are doing half icsi and half normal. Now I am just resting up. Had some soup, then went to sleep for a few hours, now I am up and just lazy ing around.


----------



## Allika

That's great news! 8 is a good number! Excited to hear how many fertilized!


----------



## Babyanddust

Yippee river, super excited for you! 8......wow, that's great. Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hooray River!!!! :happydance::happydance: Can't wait to hear!


----------



## moni77

Wow River great job!!


----------



## River54

Ok, so 1 egg was just too young, and a couple didn't fertilize. So, 4 have fertilized :)
They'll let us know tomorrow the grades of them, and more of a plan on what to do. They are planning a 3 day transfer at this point. So Thursday :)


----------



## Grateful365

4 is great!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Great news river good luck :)


----------



## mwb2040

Looking great River!!! That's an awesome number!


----------



## ajd36

What wonderful news!!!! Four little eggs growing strong :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

So excited to see the good news in this thread!!

I'm on CD28 tomorrow so AF should be here soon!


----------



## Babyanddust

Great news river, 4 is absolutely fabulous... Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

River, are you still deciding how many to transfer?! 4 is awesome hun!!! :hugs: :flower:

Breaking, so excited for your journey as well!!

What else do we have going on ladies?!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Hopin...how are you doing? :)

Wow you're an eggplant now!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm doing great, breaking! 

Can't help but think about how long this process has been for you, and all of us. I am so very pumped for your IVF cycle. I just know it's time for your BFP!!! :flower:


----------



## Allika

How come you're an eggplant? Isn't a cauliflower bigger than an eggplant? This ticker is so weird!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I don't trust the tickers! I don't know how you get to a banana later on. Eggplants are bigger than bananas right?!?!


----------



## anmlz86

Hi ladies! Still secretly stalking and enjoying all the room decorating and such :) I just wanted to throw out there I was just going through all of my meds from trying and found some that will be expiring this year. Just thought I'd come on here to see of anyone could put these guys to good use: quite a few vials of Bravelle, 2 full vials of PIO, and 1 full vial of HCG. 
It seems I'm currently in the same boat as Hockey, fun wedding planning then on to baby making :) Good luck Hockey!

And good luck to all the ladies in all the upcoming adventures! Can't wait to jump back into the game!


----------



## River54

Hopin - yeah, noone has really talked to us yet about how many to transfer. Since we are doing a day 3 transfer, we were thinking to transfer 2, but I dunno. We just want the best possible chance of having a baby at this point.
We have 3 embies now, as one that fertilized never divided. Grades seem ok :)


----------



## ajd36

I'm getting excited for you River, 3 lovely embies with good grades, such a magically time. Wishing you all the best tomorrow on the transfer......of 2 or maybe 3??


----------



## Grateful365

Wonderful River....so exciting!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi anm!! Good to hear from you, please don't be a stranger, we miss ya! So thoughtful of you to offer up what you have left. When is your wedding?


----------



## Kins

Is Today still go day? Good luck today river!


----------



## Grateful365

Thinking of you River and praying for great results!:hugs:


----------



## River54

Thank you!

We transferred the 2 best embies today both grade 18 :)
The remaining embie we had was not as good a grade, but they will monitor it and tell us how it is in 2 days to possibly freeze it if it makes it and is a high enough grade.

Just putting my feet up on the couch today


----------



## CiderDonut

River54 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We transferred the 2 best embies today both grade 18 :)
> The remaining embie we had was not as good a grade, but they will monitor it and tell us how it is in 2 days to possibly freeze it if it makes it and is a high enough grade.
> 
> Just putting my feet up on the couch today

Oh, I'm so excited for you! I really hope both stick...

Just remember, no matter what happens over the next two weeks, right now you ARE pregnant. So congratulations! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## anmlz86

Good luck River! 

AW, grateful you're so nice :) Our wedding will be on 10/12/14, it had to be some sort of mathematical theme for him to remember it easier lol. Let me tell you, I thought he would be a stand back and tell.me where to be guy but he wants to have an opinion on so many things! I thought it would make things easier but no such luck. He's a major attention to detail type when I just want it done lol.

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Grateful365

:dance::yipee: River!!! 

Anm - Wow, yes I'd say you are lucky that he wants to have input but...:haha: My DH said "Doesn't matter" or "I don't care" on almost everything I asked. LOL Some things I really wanted him to have an opinion on! What colors are you going with? Details, details....we wanna hear them ;-)


----------



## Allika

@River: that is great news! Now kick those legs up and enjoy being Pupo (Pregnant until proven otherwise).


----------



## Ingodshand

Congratulations River!!! What an exciting day! When is your beta?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!

This day is not just about that special someone in your life bit about all the people that give you love.

So I just wanted to say thank you for all the LOVE you give me through your words as you type them out from your heart. This journey would be so much harder without you. 

I love you girls!


----------



## mwb2040

Happy Valentine's day! I'm going to have to second everything that Breaking said!!


----------



## Babyanddust

Hey sweet ladies....happy Vals day plus I support mwb and breaking! 

@ river yipeeeeeee yaaaaaaaaaaay!!! Legs crossed with a glass of juice while yu watch dome nice comedy as you journey 2ww.....baby dust Hun.


----------



## River54

Ingodshand said:


> Congratulations River!!! What an exciting day! When is your beta?

The 25th...only 11 more days to go...


----------



## River54

In unrelated news, my dd picked out her grad dress in red.


----------



## anmlz86

Grateful- :D colors are a mossy green and chocolate brown. Wedding will be at a local wildlife state park because we're both nature nerds and I love animals. Wedding has subtle hints of doctor who since I'm addicted to that show. 

River- here's hoping for an awesome 2 weeks for you!

Happy Valentine's Day ladies! We're currently having yet another snowfall, yay. Currently at 3 additional inches of snow with more coming. Anyone else enjoying more of this white goodness?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bad news at cd3 baseline today.....i have a cyst on my right ovary. Dr will review my bloodwork....and nurse will call if I cannot start stims.

I'm so sad.

When is this going to get easier 

Why is it always an uphill battle.


----------



## ajd36

Big hugs Breakin my heart goes out to you so much my dear :hugs:


----------



## River54

Hugs for you breaking...hope the nurse calls with good news. How big was the cyst?


----------



## Allika

That sucks Breaking :( do you know how big the cyst is? Maybe it's small enough for it to not be a concern?!


----------



## Babyanddust

Breaking darling....hugs hugs hugs, how big was the cyst? Hopefully it will go away soon....ttc is so hard sometimes but you will emerge triumphant.


----------



## Grateful365

Thinking of you breaking:flower: praying for good news


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: breaking


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thank you so so so so much for your support ladies :hugs:

I didn't ask how big it was she said you have a small cyst on the right ovary.

Nurse makes her calls for bloodwork /medication changes before 5pm and it's 2:20pm here.

I'm praying that dr said it's not an issue and it's just cyst from ovulation that hasn't absorbed.

If I don't get a call I'm to start gonal f 300iu tonight.


----------



## Allika

If it's a small cyst they might let you continue!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

update: everything is ok and i'm to continue with Gonal F.

the nurse did not call me - she was only going to if the dr was concerned with my hormones/bloodwork. based on the no-call, it must just be a small cyst from ovulation...and not a hormone based cyst.

Yay..i'm so happy :happydance:

Starting Gonal F tonight.


----------



## ajd36

Yay!!! Let's rock this cycle to the core :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

River and breaking: so exciting!!


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone!!

Glad your cyst was nothing breaking:)

AFM: I have a question, iam still waiting for AF I am CD 35 or something like that. I lost count cause we are waiting for my cycle to start naturally and the IVF dr wants to do some tests. Anyways today I have had slight cramps on my left side as if AF was on her way but I have noticed just now I have a far amount of EWCM. Could I be Oing and it just has taken my body this long to get an egg out. Lol Or does anyone get this right before their period. I don't recall ever getting this right before AF.


----------



## hockeypucks

Hi ladies;

Thanks for all of you well wishes. So excited for the wedding on Saturday! I called the clinic and asked if I needed to come in to see the Dr before we got back into the IVF and she said just to call in on my day 1 and come in for bloods and u/s on day 3. So hopefully we start meds right away but I wouldn't be surprised if they just monitor me for the first month. Day 1 should be the 2nd or 3rd week in March.

I will post pictures once I get back. Until then- fingers crossed for all of you TTC.


----------



## Grateful365

River - how are you feeling?

Breaking - YEAY!!! 

Manda - I dunno about the EWCM right before AF....has she shown yet this morning?

Hockey - So exciting - definitely can't wait to see pics of your special day...and then onto TTC! :happydance:

AFM: Well "technically" I can say I'm in this month since I had AF last month...:haha: but...I'm not even sure I ovulated or if I did...when. I don't think I have very strong ovulations without Femara so I'm thinking my chances are very very slim to none...? Doesn't hurt to try though! :coffee:


----------



## lune_miel

Interesting IVF article....https://www.nbcnews.com/health/kids-health/ivf-used-record-setting-1-100-babies-u-s-n32026


----------



## River54

Grateful365 said:


> River - how are you feeling?

I am good. Things I think may be symptoms, but then again, I've never used progesterone supplements or estrace either, so it could be that... Get cramps every once in awhile down low. Keeping my hopes up and thinking baby thoughts :)
Soo hard to wait...thinking about testing out the trigger starting tomorrow. Not sure if it will make me more anxious or not. I probably will though (if I can remember)


----------



## Grateful365

River - I'm sure you already said so please forgive me, but when do you go back in?


----------



## River54

Feb 25th is my beta


----------



## Kins

Grateful what does your OH think about you ntnp?


----------



## Grateful365

Kins said:


> Grateful what does your OH think about you ntnp?

He's good with it. He would like another child too and he knows how long the first one took and knows my age...will be 35 in May.

I think the chances are very slim naturally anyways, so figured might as well start trying now. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, I for one am SUPER excited about you ntnp :dance: :happydance: :yipee: When is AF due? I know you have no idea what a regular cycle is for you since child birth so it's touch and go. 

River, I think you should def test out the trigger! It will at least give you something to do/keep up with!

Kins, omg, less than 60 days for you!!! How are you feeling?!?!

Manda, has AF shown yet?

Breaking, how is it going for you? What is your next step in the process?

Lune! 28 weeks! Bump pic :) :) :)

anmlz, your wedding sounds beautiful!

ajd, allika - I'm loving that you two are only 1 day apart in your pregnancies! So exciting. What if you gave birth on the same day?!?! To two little sweet princesses!

Anyone I missed -- how are you??? I need updates on everyone :)


----------



## Babyanddust

Hello ladies, hope you all are holding up strong, I am sandwiched between moving house and going to school not forgetting trying to stay sane before my first scan.

Grateful, go for it.... We are here to support.

To all other ladies, keep fit, stay strong and positive.....got ya in my prayers!


----------



## Grateful365

Babyanddust - I can't wait for your scan so I can't imagine how impatient YOU are feeling!!!:haha: Hang in there.....so exciting! How are you feeling?

Hopin - Thank you I am excited to have AF back just so I feel there is some kind of chance. Yes, I have no idea how regular or irregular my cycle will be but if it is a normal cycle, I am due for AF around March 1st or so I think. Looking at my chart so far this month though...it doesn't even appear that I've ovulated. :dohh:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies!!

Grateful...yay for NTNP :dance:

Hopin, ajd and allika..hi ladies...wow I'm always so surprised to see how big you are all getting. 

AFM...I had CD6 scan today after 3 daya of gonal F. 

I've got 12 follies..all quite small still but it's early.....And the cyst is gone :dance:

I'm starting to get headaches from gonal f...about an hour after injection. 

Allika...when did you start with the gatorade?! should I stock up now?


----------



## Allika

That's awesome that the cyst is gone!!!! Really good news! I believe I started to bloat after 10 days of stimming. It sucked! I would stock up on it and you will know when you need to start and things become tight in your ovaries! It feels like you have bad constipation in the front :)! 

When do they estimate egg retrieval for you? So exciting! I am telling you it is so nice to be able to get an insight into what the issue is. Once you have the eggs, it will be so interesting to see how they fertilize and how they grow!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika....im on day 4 of stims tonight...so i will pick up gatorade this week.

Nurse said that I will stim for 12 days and retrieval will happen after depending on how big follies are. So day 12 of stims is Feb 26. 

What did you learn about your eggs/sperm?

I'm so worried that im not going to have enough!!


----------



## Allika

What was interesting to me was two things: 

Our clinic only does ICSI no matter what. My DH sperm was always good so I at first didn't get why they do it but my Dr explained that in 20% of cases no fertilization occurs with normal IVF (just putting sperm and eggs in one Petri dish) even though there is no male factor. Hence they ICSI all from the beginning. Normal IVF is a very artificial scenario because in a normal world there would never be so many sperm near an egg (a lot of them don't make the journey to the egg). Also when they do ICSI they pick the best looking sperm and inject it (based on looks and mobility) rather than allowing a mal formed sperm to try to penetrate the egg. I've read in several cases of people that refused ICSI because they had healthy sperm and figured they wouldn't need it, ending up with very low fertilization and regretting not having done it.
Looking back I am thinking maybe all these cycles where we tried and ovulated and still didn't get pregnant, maybe somehow my DHs sperm couldn't break through the shell. When they ICSi'd we had a phenomenal quote of 20/21 fertilized.

My second finding was that out of the 20 embryos, 11 made it to day 5. This is only 50%. This could mean that the egg quality is poor. So maybe in all these cycles I ovulated, I always had crappy eggs?!

My third finding is that when I got pregnant on Femara I implanted late. I remember thinking I was out on 13DPO and then finally getting a BFP at 14 DPO. That pregnancy ended in a missed miscarriage. Maybe my Fallopian tube is really long and the fertilized embryo never got to where it needed to be in the right time?

I definitely know that my issue is not implantation as the first try worked with just one embryo transferred. So that is good to know for our next baby. I don't think we will ever need to put in more than one embryo at a time.

Hope this makes sense...everybody responds differently to IVF but I felt I got a lot of insights during our cycle.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow allika..that is so informative!

We have also signed up for ICSI and i agree with you on that. 

We have only been pregnant once at hcg only got to 100 before it stopped and i started bleeding at 5 wks.

So I'm very interested to learn more...since we have never gotten a bfp other than that one time I'm also curious to learn if we will have more success with ICSI bc maybe the egg shell is too hard. 

I really do not want to get my hopes up that we will be successful this first round..but its so hard not to get hopes up!


----------



## Allika

It's only natural to get your hopes up and if it doesn't work first try (which I doubt) then at least you will have gained a lot more information and next step will be more clear. At least you're going to be out of the "what if we did IVF stage"


----------



## River54

Breaking - congrats on the 12 follies and the cyst gone! - that is great!

we went the 50/50 route, half icsi and half ivf. They had 7 mature eggs, so 3 went to icsi and 4 ivf. oddly enough for us, only 1 icsi fertilized, and 3 ivf did. Though 1 ivf never made it past fertilization, so we ended up with 2 ivf and 1 icsi. Transferred the 2 best, which were both the ivf, and the icsi one made it to day 5 but didn't have good enough quality to freeze :( So, all our eggs are in this go so to speak.
Mind you, it is a small sample size, but we were very surprised to hear that the icsi way wasn't more of a sure thing with ours...you just never know.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow I love reading what you all have learned with this process. Very interesting findings!!!


----------



## ajd36

me too Hopin... IVF is such an amazing gift to create the families we so wish for :hugs:


----------



## mwb2040

Hi everyone! Just quietly following everyone on here! 

We just closed on a house last week and moved in this past weekend. We figured we'll need some more space for the babies (and all their stuff!). The house is amazing, but we're still in boxes and not much furniture. Just taking it one day at a time! Definitely did too much stuff this past weekend, so I'm feeling my back and my feet! It was actually nice and relaxing to go into work today and just sit haha.

Babies are growing! Today my coworker said: "when's your due date again, it looks like you're about to pop any day now". I should write a book about the comments I'm getting!! Gained about 20 pounds so far. 

Breaking - I was a little hesitant about ICSI at first, because I felt like I wanted nature to do its thing (instead of a lab tech picking the swimmers). Looking back though, I'm so glad we listened and followed our doctor's advice. We had a very low fertilization rate (only 5 out of 28 fertilized), so a BIG lesson learned was that anything could happen. I was so discouraged after we heard our fertilization rate, and now we have two beautiful boys growing and kicking in my belly. ANYTHING can happen, especially when you least expect it. Just trust the process and do what you feel is the right thing to do.

And I agree with Allika about the learning process. I also feel like the first IVF cycle is a learning process for the doctors as well and they could adjust meds/doses etc. based on the way YOUR body responded to the cycle IF it doesn't work. But you've seen on here that a lot of times women hit the lottery the first try :cloud9:

Got our next appointment on the 27th for glucose test. Yikes! Anyone have any advice/experience?


----------



## Grateful365

Good to hear from you mwb! Your moving right along! 

I didn't think the 1 hour glucose test was any big deal. Just had to drink this orange tasting stuff and then have blood drawn in an hour.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I didn't think the glucose test was a big deal either!! But lots of women say it's awful. So I guess it just affects everyone differently.


----------



## luna_19

My glucose test was fine but I did the 1 hour one where you don't have to fast. I think I would have passed out from hunger if I had to do the other one!


----------



## ajd36

I just did my one hr test... the sweet drink taste
didn't bother me, but all that sugar in my belly upset my tummy some


----------



## MandaC

Grateful365 said:


> River - how are you feeling?
> 
> Breaking - YEAY!!!
> 
> Manda - I dunno about the EWCM right before AF....has she shown yet this morning?
> 
> Hockey - So exciting - definitely can't wait to see pics of your special day...and then onto TTC! :happydance:
> 
> AFM: Well "technically" I can say I'm in this month since I had AF last month...:haha: but...I'm not even sure I ovulated or if I did...when. I don't think I have very strong ovulations without Femara so I'm thinking my chances are very very slim to none...? Doesn't hurt to try though! :coffee:

Hey NO sign of AF at all. Not even a slight cramp!!! DH and I were only able to DTD the once because he got sick. it only takes one!!! lol


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Grateful, I for one am SUPER excited about you ntnp :dance: :happydance: :yipee: When is AF due? I know you have no idea what a regular cycle is for you since child birth so it's touch and go.
> 
> River, I think you should def test out the trigger! It will at least give you something to do/keep up with!
> 
> Kins, omg, less than 60 days for you!!! How are you feeling?!?!
> 
> Manda, has AF shown yet?
> 
> Breaking, how is it going for you? What is your next step in the process?
> 
> Lune! 28 weeks! Bump pic :) :) :)
> 
> anmlz, your wedding sounds beautiful!
> 
> ajd, allika - I'm loving that you two are only 1 day apart in your pregnancies! So exciting. What if you gave birth on the same day?!?! To two little sweet princesses!
> 
> Anyone I missed -- how are you??? I need updates on everyone :)

Nope nothing AT ALL!!! :)


----------



## ajd36

Did anyone do or is thinking about doing hostess gifts for the baby shower? I'm looking for ideas for the lovely ladies :)


----------



## Allika

Yes ma'am! Got mine already! Ordered on etsy. It's 5 or 6 (don't remember) handmade soaps. I sent you a pic and the name of the shop via fb.


----------



## ajd36

Those are nice!! Thanks girl!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Send to me! Send to me! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies!

Ajd...love the idea of hostess gifts. it's so thoughtful :)

I'm on day 6 of stims tonight...half way there! definitely starting to feel off and not myself. 

going in for b/w and u/s...hopefully those follies are growing strong!!


----------



## MandaC

Hey.... Does anyone see this?? I played with the picture a bit Iam pretty sure this was just before or after 10 mins.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Grateful365

I can't make up my mind if I see a line or not! :dohh: What day was AF due?! eeeekkkkkkkk! I hope it's the beginning of a BFP for you. :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Lol I don't have a due date for AF. When Iam not taking anything it shows whenever it wants too. Iam cd46 today and the dr cxld my cycle at cd16 cause my follie disappeared. So I dunno what to think. Ugh!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda, I see a hint of something - but would worry about evap - does it have color in person? Could you take a FRER?

Keeping my FX'd for you!!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...i see very faint line. Hut it's very hard to see in its got colour. 
Kmfx for you!


----------



## ajd36

Looks like the start of maybe something... did you DTD about 10-14days ago? I know you said hubby was sick.... Want to see a FRER!!!
Yikes :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Gosh, I love line spotting! It's been so long since we've gotten to line spot!


----------



## Grateful365

That's the truth Hopin! I miss it too!


----------



## Grateful365

We need more charts to stalk too. :haha:


----------



## MandaC

Haha it does have colour in person. Iam going for a beta tmrw morning. Not going to bother with a frer. Sorry ladies I will keep you posted!!!


----------



## Babyanddust

Oh Mandc...... Fingers crossed, ears itchy for some good news!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...hope to hear great news on your beta!

AFM..u/s this morning on CD9..after 6 days of stims. 

I have 5 follies in the lead (10-12mm)...and 16 follies in total. 

..is this OK? Nurse didn't seem concerned..just gave me the numbers..said it's early and to come back on Monday CD12.


----------



## Allika

That sounds good! For me they triggered me not when my lead follicles were ready but when the smaller ones were. Ouch! I remember begging my Doc to trigger me two days earlier than he did in the end but he said "nope trust me". Oh well he got 21 eggs and all of them were mature. Son of a gun knew best...but I was miserable...so don't expect to be triggered once you have the lead follies between 16-18...!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...hope to hear great news on your beta!
> 
> AFM..u/s this morning on CD9..after 6 days of stims.
> 
> I have 5 follies in the lead (10-12mm)...and 16 follies in total.
> 
> ..is this OK? Nurse didn't seem concerned..just gave me the numbers..said it's early and to come back on Monday CD12.

Good Morning!!

@breaking...iam so excited about all your follies. Can't wait to hear on Monday. 

AFM: 
I just got back from the doctors and now iam waiting for the nurse to call:)
I will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

FX'd manda!


----------



## MandaC

It's a BFN, it's ok it was a long shot anyways. Just gotta wait for AF and get back to it.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So sorry Manda :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry manda :hugs:

Allika... i hope I have ER next week thurs or Friday. 

And I really really want at least 10 eggs. So i was bit concerned when she said you have 5 follies. But i guess there is time!


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: oh yeah the small ones will catch up! Did they take your e2? Where was that at?


----------



## Grateful365

Sorry to hear Manda. Lots of :hugs:. Love your great attitude.


----------



## River54

Sorry Manda

Breaking - I had 2, then 4 good and a bunch of small, but at ER they got 8 with 7 mature. You never really know, and yes - the small ones do catch up :) FX!


----------



## Babyanddust

Awwww sori manda...lots of hugs to you... Hope AF comes soon so another cycle can start.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...yes I get bloods along with u/s but I don't ask for the details of e2.

River.. ok that sounds good then..i have 5...so hopefully by Monday it's closer to 10!!


----------



## Allika

the rule of thumb is e2=200 per mature follicle. So in addition to the Ultrasound that will tell you when its time to trigger or getting close to it.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Interesting..thanks Allika.

I will ask when they start having me monitored daily.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Wow soooo quiet here...

Everyone must have had a super busy wknd!!

Update for me: u/s this morning shows 7 leading follies (12-16mm) with approx 10 smaller ones. 

Going back on wed and expected ER for friday/saturday.

Kinda disappointed that I don't have more follies.....


----------



## River54

Breaking - that is awesome though!, You want good quality eggs, not numerous not so good ones. Can't wait to hear how they progress :)

afm - just waiting til tomorrow's beta....oh doesn't want me to test, so I am not. I feel very anxious and nervous. I don't have symptoms, so I feel out already, but trying to be hopeful about it all.


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking - I agree with River...its all in the quality not quantity. After all...it only truly takes just one!

River - FX'd so much for you :hugs: What time is your beta tomorrow?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks River..that is so true! 

Goodluck tomorrow hun. You are so strong to hold out!!!

when the ET is done on day 3 do they count ER as day1 of embryo? So Monday is ER and Wed is 3day ET?

I'm confused lol


----------



## Allika

I agree! Quality over quantity! Yes you will be 3dt. So apt of people say you can compare 7dp3dt (7 days past 3 days transfer) with 10 DPO.


----------



## River54

Breaking - for us they count day 1 as the day after ER (ER as O day) So, our ER was Monday, and our 3 day ET was on Thursday.

Grateful - I go in the morning before 10am. Results won't be available until 3pm the same day. So I have to work and be nervous all day :(


----------



## ajd36

I don't think I could wait that long myself!!! Best of luck River :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...thx..i am to mentally prep for FET, but will be monitored for fresh. 

River.. thx..i will ask my nurse to find out how it's interpreted at my clinic. 

Thanks grateful :)

Still don't feel like this happening so soon...i think it will hit me on wed after my early morning u/s.


----------



## River54

Beta results in...0
Took a long walk with OH at lunch (we work at the same place) just to let out the frustrations and what not. He is still very hopeful that this will work. 
So, I guess we'll call the clinic at some point soon and see what is the next step etc.
May take March off, guess depends on what they say and what the protocol is.
We are not sure how we are going to finance it yet. Might have to do the loan thing now. Though OH is hoping his parents will offer to pay for the next round....


----------



## luna_19

:hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Many :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

River....:hugs: so sorry hun.

How is everyone doing???

So quiet here lately...


AFM...had an u/s and b/w today and there are 8-10 leading follies...one is at 20mm.

However I'm not quite ready for friday...so ER tentative Sat/Sun.

I just got a call and have to decrease my stims again tonight...so definitely getting close!


----------



## Babyanddust

Hey everyone, just thought to say hello.

@ river dear, my thoughts are with you.massive hugs
@ grateful, hope you are well
@ alika, I know that feeling and good luck on the scan.

@ all other ladies in the house, I do hope we are managing to get on okay with ttc hullabaloo...and to the preggy ones I'm trusting we are keeping on great

Amidst waiting for my scan on Friday, nothing to report. It's been one activity or the other 
, be back with scan details on Friday.


----------



## Grateful365

River - Thinking of you hun. How are you doing?

Breaking - Getting SO CLOSE!!

Babyanddust - I'm doing quite well, thank you. So excited for your scan tomorrow!!!

How is everyone else doing???? Who is testing soon?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Grateful...auch a cute pic of Jimmy:)

Yes I'm getting so close! 


Another early morning u/s and b/w today and everything is looking good: 10 mature follies (>16mm) and the big one is now at 26mm.

There are several..about 7..less mature follies from 10-16mm.

I got my hcg trigger and superfact...and am on "standby " to trigger tonight for ER on sat
I'm waiting for a call from the nurse.

Eeek!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I would love to join you. I was supposed to have had my 2nd IUI this cycle, but it got cancelled because I responded on my blocked side. Everythign was perfect, my lining, the follies, everything except the side. I was so mad. My follies were 20mm when I had the monitoring. I started temping immediately to see whan I Oed. FF confirmed O on CD12. I have an LP defect, but my LPs vary between 7 and 12 days max. Today, I am 16DPO. 3 days ago, I took a 88cent test from Walmart and had a very faint line. Yesterday, I took a FRER and it was negative no hint of a line at all. My temps jumps 3 days ago. I am lost. I did not trigger nor am I using progesterone. Is it possible for Menopur and Gonal F to lengthen you LP? 

I can't go for betas until Saturday because I am out of town and won't return until Friday night.

Any thoughts?


----------



## River54

Grateful - I am doing ok. Helped my brother and kids move all yesterday, so that was distracting. Only got a couple of sympathy looks and hugs from parents...so, not bad. We just got an email saying we have a phone appt march 6th after work to go over what happened and what is the next plan.
I guess it means that March is a write off, and maybe April? I dunno how long we are supposed to wait inbetween cycling. I guess enough time to load up on some more supplements or something. I just wanted this first one to be the one. 
I probably would've been ok with a cp at this point - at least I'd have had a bfp once in this ttc time. It is hard knowing they cannot find anything wrong, and that we've never got a bfp yet trying. But, at least we know that they can fertilize and grow a bit :)
Nervous about what our consult is going to say...do I just have bad eggs then?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies I just realized I accidentally deleted this subscription! Here I was thinking it had been REALLY quiet.

River..I'm so sorry :hugs: :flower:

Galvan, welcome! I've seen you around on the boards. Sorry you responded on the wrong side last time, what a bummer. :flower:

How's everyone else doing? What's going on with everyone?


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Galvan! I don't personally have any advise/experience for you, but I'm sure some of the wonderful ladies here do! :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Welcome Galvan...so frustrating to deal with delays.

Hopin...there you are :). i was wondering why u were so quiet!!

AFM...i got the call. ER on saturday morning ....eek!


----------



## Allika

Awesome news Breaking! So excited for you!!!! 2 more days and the worst is behind you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika said:


> Awesome news Breaking! So excited for you!!!! 2 more days and the worst is behind you!

Thanks Allika...

I will be sure to update after sat.


----------



## ajd36

Yay Breakin!!! So excited to hear how it all goes :happydance:

Welcome to the group Galvan, I'm not sure if those meds could cause a longer LP. Keep us posted on your Beta and if you test again


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks everyone....took my trigger last night along with suprefact. 

Today I'm starting to feel a bit nervous ...


----------



## moni77

Breaking - good luck tomorrow.
River - so sorry.

AFM - back from vacation - AF arrived on the flight back of course. Went in for day 3 labs today so hoping to start clomid tonight for IUI #3. While away - I visited and got blessed at chimi lhakhang, a famous fertility temple in Bhutan. I also -prayed for BFPs for all my B&B friends. Hoepefully we all have some good news soon!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for the prayer moni...

:babydust:


----------



## mwb2040

Breaking - What helped me during this process was just to go out for walks every once in a while. My ovaries were swollen, so I couldn't work out, but it felt good to get fresh air and move a little. I tried to do 20 min or so a day or every other day. Even between retrieval and transfer and after the transfer. I've heard it's good for blood flow too. Turn on some music and clear your head. Just my two cents :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Grateful365

InGodsHands - Haven't heard from you in a while....how are you feeling? :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Beta results in about 2 hours!! So nervous!!!! Then RE appointment at 6:30.


----------



## Ingodshand

River- I am so sorry for your bfn but happy your dh is onboard for another round! It will happen!!

Gaven- Welcome! I am pretty sure those meds would not lengthen your lp. Can not wait to hear your results!!

Breaking- Good luck tomorrow! Can not wait to hear how it went!

Moni- Welcome back!! I hope the blessing works for you!

Grateful- Hi!! I am really good. Was on a mini vacation to the beach and then came back with an upper respiratory infection. We had our maternity shoot and got some great pictures. Having bh contractions all day and hubby is almost done painting the nursery. Can not believe Evan will be here in a little over a month!!

This is a link to our maternity session- https://saraedavisphoto.com/life/blog/

I can not believe how many babies are due soon!! How exciting&#61514;


----------



## Grateful365

InGodsHand - LOVE your maternity photos - you got some really great shots. What a beautiful family you have. :flower: Thank you for sharing!

Galvan - Waiting to hear your results!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Betas were 0.551. :cry: I have a 22mm cyst on my right ovary. He gave me a shot to kickstart AF. Next cycle will be more agressive with more meds.


----------



## River54

:hugs: galvan


----------



## Babyanddust

Yipee breaking.....off you go!!!

Welcome galvan, gosh not sure how the LP defect works. Hopefully someone here can shed a light soon.

@ river, hope you coping okay?? Ttc is a bummer.

All the lovely ladies in the house hope we are keepin okay.

Finally had my scan, I saw him/her...7weeks and 4days....heart beating away, nurse claimed she saw baby feeding ......it was a great feeling. Had a huge corpus luteum cyst in my left ovary which though discomforting, nurse said was good for maintaining pregnancy..I have been referred to my midwife at my local surgery hoping all goes well this 9months for check up on the 20th of March. Fingers crossed all will be well.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ER was this morning...slept most the afternoon/evening. ER was easier then I thought it

Dr confirmed I had 15 eggs. Wait for fertilization report tomorrow.

I'm glad this step is over and we move on,

I am exhausted and not able to reply to all of you but....Thank you so so soooo much for all your support!!!!


----------



## River54

yeah, we are doing ok. Be better when we talk to the fs again March 6 after work and go over what happened and the next plan.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Embryologist called...

13 eggs have been fertilized....out of 15 ...1 was not mature ..and 1 did not fertilize!

I am so relieved....we are unexplained and I was worried about eggs and sperm.

Now I'm praying they grow to 5 day ..and then they will be frozen.

We are doing a FET bc my estrogen levels are too high.


----------



## River54

wow - that is such great news breaking!!

When do you next get a report?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

River54 said:


> wow - that is such great news breaking!!
> 
> When do you next get a report?

Thanks Hun!

Next report will be on Thursday .it will be day-5 and they will freeze them that day!


----------



## LDizzy30

Just want to wish everyone good luck and let you all know I've been thinking about you ladies!! Life is just super busy with baseball season here for the boys. 
March is going to be great for everyone, I just feel it! :)
Here is a pic of my little ones first smile.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ajd36

Breakin that is wonderful news :happydance: So excited you have so many!!!

LDizzy she is just beautiful :hugs:


----------



## mwb2040

Wow Breaking! That's awesome!! What a great feeling!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is great news Breaking!! Fx that they all make it to 5 day blasts!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am still waiting on AF. I took a shot yesterday to kickstart AF. I usually get EWCM the day before and I had some today so I hope it is tomorrow!!


----------



## MandaC

Amazing news breaking!!! So happy and relieved for you:)


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats break in, what great results! 

Afm- cannot believe Evan is due one month from today... So excited!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thank you soo much everyone.

I feel so relieved and happy to have 13 little embies growing ....DH and I were in bed when she called and we both heard it at the same time and just smiled and hugged!

After all the downs it feels so good to have positive news!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Galvan, so sorry :flower:

IGH, love your pictures!

babyanddust, what a wonderful feeling that must've been for you :cloud9: so happy for you!

Breaking....holy moly, I am so excited for you. BEYOND ecstatic!!!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...thx hun!

Wow i can't believe you have hit the 30s now and already at 31 wks...how time flies!


----------



## moni77

Great news Breaking!!

Galvan - the last cycle I had a cyst I had a 4 week luteal phase - it is tough, but eventually AF arrives and you can move onto the next cycle! FXed for you to get through this sooner rather than later.

AFM- they upped my clomid to 150 - scan on Thursday - likely IUI date is Saturday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My LP will be 3 weeks tomorrow. I am having horrible cramps on my right side so I am sure it is getting ready to bust or something. The cramps are so bad, I have on sweatpants today because any pressure on that side is just too much.


----------



## Allika

Failed my 1h glucose test! Booh!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oh, no! You have the 3 hour test now, right? When do you do that?

Breaking, tomorrow is the big day right?

Moni, can't wait for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Allika

In a week from today! Ugh! I am so frightened to fail that one too! It's very well possible that I will fail it because I didn't just fail by a little today and the pcos is often connected to insulin resistance. It sucks! Weight-wise I am ok. I gained 17 lbs so far and blood pressure is fine too!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Alli, I am sorry you failed the glucose test. Hopefully, you will pass the 3 hour test!!!

AFm, my temp has finally dropped and I have some cramps. I am very moody too so Fx AF shows today!! IMy RE is out of town Friday and Saturday. I will have to see another RE for monitoring, but would prefer my RE. It is looking like I will have to see the sub RE, but that is better then having to wait any longer for AF. Sorry for the ramble. LOL


----------



## lilrojo

Hi everyone.. sorry I have been so mia.. I feel terrible.. I used to have the time to be on here everyday.. now its when I find it.. right now my little girl is doing well hanging out next to me.. she will be 4 months old on the 17th.. I cant believe it.. how fast it has all gone..

I so want another one.. dh says done.. but im hoping someday 1 more


----------



## Grateful365

Happy to hear from you here Lilrojo - we certainly miss you!

Glad little one is doing great! Booooo to DH saying 'done'!!! :growlmad:

Your LO is ADORABLE, your a lucky momma :flower:


----------



## luna_19

hey lilrojo :wave:

allika that sucks i think having to fast while preggo must be awful :(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...so sorry about your test! 

Lilrojo...she is sooo cute! 

Hopin...yes tomorrow is day 5 for our embies...we get an update on how they have been doing and how many will be frozen. praying that it's good news!


----------



## mwb2040

Ugh, sorry to hear Allika. Crossing my fingers you pass your 3-hr test!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Allika sorry about your test, hopefully the next one will go perfectly! 
Cute pic rojo and time does go by so fast!!
Good luck testers! Can't wait to see baby bump pics!


----------



## Ingodshand

Breakin- Good luck tomorrow! Can not wait to hear the results

Allika- Stinks that you failed the test but I hope you pass the 3 hour one!

Galvan- Glad AF is on her way so you can get started on your next cycle! Love your avatar!!

Lilrojo- Can not believe your LO is 4 months already!! Hopefully you can convince DH!

Can not believe that I am 36 weeks today! Feels like yesterday that I got my BFP:happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Ingodshand - I can't believe your 36 weeks either! Has gone so fast. Baby could really come anytime :winkwink: how are you feeling? 

Allika- so sorry to hear about your test! Hope the next one goes better.


----------



## luna_19

Eek more babies coming so soon! :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

AF is still not here! This is ridiculous!! I so hope to wake up to a visitor in the morning. Grrrr


----------



## Ingodshand

Grateful- feeling really good pregnancy wise, but had a cold/sinus infection for about two weeks. Hoping my new antibiotic will help. Been getting a lot of BH contractions but doctor said my cervix is still high and tight. I dropped over the weekend so hopefully something will start in the next few weeks!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ingods....so exciting! Yay!!!

Nervous for the embryologists call today....will be here to share the news! ugh this is so nerve-racking!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks Breaking!!

I hope you get some great news today!!!


----------



## MandaC

Oh breaking can't wait to hear!!!!!


----------



## Allika

i am nervous and excited about your embryologist calling!!!

Btw, I think it is great that your clinic does a FET instead of fresh. That's maybe the only regret I have with our IVF. Then again we got pregnant so maybe regret is the wrong word...

My Estradiol was really high and I for sure had OHSS and not mildly that kicked into full gear when I got pregnant. If I hadn't had the fresh transfer, I probably wouldn't have had the ovarian torsion. Luckily in my case they were able to recover my ovary in surgery but in many cases they have to remove the ovary because it died. Imagine the situation of already having compromised fertility and then the removal of one ovary!!! I would have been desperate! Not to mention that I don't wish surgery on anyone pregnant!!!!!
Anyway while my situation was an extreme side effect of IVF, I am glad your doctor takes precautions to avoid this for you. My doctor originally mentioned it as well before we had the transfer but in the end said that the risk was low enough to do a fresh transfer. I think in retrospective he would decide differently.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...yes i understand what you mean...not regret but after what you went thru you are lucky and grateful with such a positive outcome. :hugs:

I've been so nervous all morning and finally I got the call from the embryologist for day 5/freezing update:

We have 9 embies to freeze (!!!!) she said 4 are AA, 1 is AB and 4 are compacted which she said is the blastocyst stage. 

I can't believe this...I'm sooo thankful...

We started off with 15 retrieved..14 mature...13 fertilized and now 9 healthy to freeze :)

I feel like crying I'm soo happy.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news Breaking!!!

AFM, still no AF. This is so frustrating. :(


----------



## Allika

Yes!!!! Awesome news! So you are set for life with embryos and will probably never have to stimulate again! Hooray!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Galvan! So annoying to be waiting for AF when you finally want the witch to come! 

Allika...yes exactly!!! I am so so relieved...really did not want to do a retrieval again.


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking - Wonderful news!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Galvan - that dang :witch:! She needs to hurry it up!


----------



## River54

Yay breaking !! :happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance:

^ love those smileys...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks soooo much everyone!!

:dance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congrats Breaking!!! 

Did you decide how many to transfer? Or did I miss that?


----------



## MandaC

Amazing news Breaking!!!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Breaking............that is sooo exciting!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks girls!!

Hopin...we plan to transfer 1.

Originally when ivf was first put on the table...late summer. we were so emotional and frustrated that we thought let's so 2 and just get a bfp.

But as we got closer to starting we slowly decided one is best for us.


----------



## moni77

yay breaking.

Scan went well today - 2 large follies on the left (34 and 26). Triggered this morning IUI tomorrow morning. 

Thinking about testing out the trigger this month - I finally bought some wonfos...


----------



## luna_19

That's great news breaking :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Luna!!

Goodluck tomorrow moni...kmfx!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Moni I like the idea of testing out the trigger this time!! Hope you'll post to keep us updated :)


----------



## mwb2040

Wowww Breaking! You can almost have a soccer team one day!! Those results are absolutely amazing!! Very happy for you. And such good quality. You must be over the moon :happydance:

I may have missed this, are you definitely doing a FET?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mwb..thanks!! Yes over the moon feels good to have positive news :)
....lol i asked dh if he wanted one bc he is crazy football(ie soccer) fan and we both play.

Yes we are definitely doing a fet...so I'm just waiting for AF now.

I cannot believe you are at 27wks!!!


----------



## ajd36

Amazing news Breaking!!! This is truly your time to shine and enjoy this moment. So happy for the two of you :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Amazing news Breaking!!! This is truly your time to shine and enjoy this moment. So happy for the two of you :)

Thx :flower:

We are just enjoying this good news at this moment and keep positive.


----------



## River54

Hey everyone,

Had the wtf consult with our fs this evening. He says he has a hunch it may be an egg issue (but he doesn't know), so he'd like me to take CoQ10 and DHEA for the next 3 months, then do a natural start IVF in June when af arrives
He said to keep trying for the next cycles, as there is proven good after effects of getting pregnant naturally after an IVF cycle.
He did say that the 2 that transferred, even though they looked good, may not have made it anyways, or it could have been implantation, etc etc...no way of knowing for sure. He did refer to it like gambling - have to just have the right egg meet the right sperm at the right time, and that on average a 30 yr old may have 7-8 good eggs / yr and that an average 40 yr old may have 2-3 good eggs / year normally. so, it is a numbers game, and IVF helps in that regard.

Sooo, I am here hoping that the supplementation will just equate a good natural bfp ;) and that we don't have to go for IVF #2


----------



## Babyanddust

Wow breaking this is super great news!!!!you must be over the moon


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hang in there, River. Hopefully you get a surprise natural BFP!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Babyanddust...thx hun!

River. ..sending you positive vibes!

It's true...it is like gambling....
.with our emotions!!! :haha:


----------



## moni77

Hopin4ABump said:


> Moni I like the idea of testing out the trigger this time!! Hope you'll post to keep us updated :)

I will! The IUi went well today - good sperm count - although this office doesnt give the exact numbers...

I will probably test the trigger on sunday and tuesday and go from there.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Moni, Fx for a BFP this time!! 

River, Fx for a natural BFP!!

AFM, still no AF. I emailed Re this monring. He said that if no AF by Monday to go in to be checked.


----------



## River54

ya moni! fx for your bfp!


----------



## moni77

Right back at you River!!


----------



## Grateful365

Happy Monday Ladies! Is anyone else dragging this morning?! :coffee: 

What the good word ladies? Can't wait for the next BFP and who is testing soon? 

Moni - FX'd!!!!

River - ALL FX'd for your surprise natural BFP! It happened to Hopin! :flower:

AFM: Hurry up already cycle...we missed the boat with BD timing this month (closest was 2DPO), but at least from my chart it looks like I did indeed ovulate which is exciting. :happydance: I'm hoping that pregnancy changed my body enough to get a BFP naturally this time...here's to keeping the faith!

In the meantime...Just trying to get this SUPER long cycle over with!


----------



## GalvanBaby

CD39/ 27DPO 10 days past AF triggering shot and still no AF. I go to the RE today to see what the issue is. Hopefully, she shows soon. We had decided to postpone treatment for a while, but depending on what the RE says we might do 1 more IUI.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

Waiting for AF....:coffee: Wel she ant due until later this week but it'd be nice if she's early so I can get this FET going!

Grateful....so excited for u :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Galvan...you didn't have a HSG test recently did you?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking... so I'm really confused. How does this work??? When do you transfer??

Grateful.... this is so exciting!!!! I hope your body gives you a natural bfp this time around. Can't wait to line spot for you! :) :) :) I need to make you be a poas-aholic. :haha:

Galvan....I hope she shows her face for you. Let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin...I am going straight to FET.

So Usually fresh transfer IVF goes like this:

Stims --> ER --> start estrace/progesterone --> 3d or 5d fresh transfer 
--> freeze extra embies

And im not doing fresh ...so it's like this

Stims --> ER --> 5day embryo report and freeze embies --> endometrial biopsy/scraping. --> wait for AF --> cycle day 3 call clinic --> start estrace/progesterone (I think) --> thaw emby and transfer


----------



## GalvanBaby

Grateful365 said:


> Galvan...you didn't have a HSG test recently did you?

I had it done last year before my MC and my left tube was blocked, but the right was open. I am thinking about getting another one done to make sure my right one is still open.

I have a cyst still so I start BCP tonight. I am not sure if we will do another IUI or go on to IVF.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

How long are you on the progesterone before you transfer? I guess.... Once AF starts, how long until you transfer?

So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

I was wondering about the timing of the FET too, can't wait!

Another HSG might not be a bad idea, just to see what's happening up there


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Once I get AF....hopefully by the end so this week I will go in for cd3 appt.

I then will get my protocol for progesterone and my transfer date,

I've read that some clinics do O day + 5 day transfer to coincide with your natural O day and 5 day blasts. And then some ladies have other protocols. 

So I'll know more on cd3 :coffee:


----------



## mwb2040

Just talked to a friend who has been TTC for over a year and a half, started doing tests and everything looked fine. Did her HSG last month and is now 5 weeks pregnant. Makes me soooo happy. Anything is possible ladies!!

Major exhaustion today!! But babies have been super active which just makes me smile all day.


----------



## ajd36

HSG can be like cleaning out your system and coating it with a temporary velcro :rofl:


----------



## moni77

in the 2ww for me. IUI was Friday. But I've been sick since - 102 fever today and had to take cold meds to get through the day. So I am worried I have lost any chance I had this cycle. I guess we'll see in 1.5 weeks...


----------



## ajd36

Wanted to see what the lovely ladies on BnB have for ideas on what to do with the bumpers that come with the nursery sets?

I was thinking of making some of it into wall art....some into pillows if I could find someone to do it for me. 

I've done some googling but wanted to see if any of you had some creative thoughts


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...here are some ideas..(i an a sewer)

You could make a stuffed animal /sock monkey...pillows...frame it in 3 squares...you could open it all up and attach it in squares to make a baby quilt...you could use the fabric to make an initial or full baby's name to hang up or frame.


----------



## Grateful365

Wow those are great ideas Breaking! I'm brain dead today :haha: The 1 hour time change here has really affected me for some reason. ***YAWN***

I like the "initial" in a frame idea. :flower: Also making a little quilt.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Grateful....I'm also brain dead cause of time change!

Had my sono....it was good....next on the list is AF!

By the way I do make quilts on a request basis only (between 100-200$ depending on how big). I also make a matching initial with the same fabric. Just thought I would let you know.....in case anyone is interested and prefers handmade one of a kind rather than store bought things:flower:


----------



## ajd36

Oh I LOVE the idea of making her name out of the material... I hadn't considered doing that yet but I love seeing it in so many of the pictures. The set came with a baby's blanket but I was considering having someone make me a full sized blanket for the bed in there for when she's older. Loving it!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ajd36 said:


> Oh I LOVE the idea of making her name out of the material... I hadn't considered doing that yet but I love seeing it in so many of the pictures. The set came with a baby's blanket but I was considering having someone make me a full sized blanket for the bed in there for when she's older. Loving it!!

Ajd...do u have a name yet?

I love names and initials up on walls too!!


----------



## ajd36

Peyton Hope is the one I think I have finally decided on.... at least it went out on my registry and shower invites... though to be honest I still really like Finley too and I'm just not sure... ekk! How bad would it be to change the name on the day of delivery? Just something I've been struggling with the last few weeks


----------



## luna_19

We didn't 100% decide on a name until after Devyn was born :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ajd...I love both names.

But I think you will know when you see her sweet little face....and you can change your mind !!!


----------



## Grateful365

You can do whatever you want Ajd - your the mommy!! I agree with Breaking...when you see her SWEET face....you will KNOW her name. :flower:


----------



## LDizzy30

Ajd just make sure the initials don't spell anything that would get her laughed at! :) having a "d"or a "g" for your last name is hard sometimes! My last name started with a "g" and I liked the name Harper Adeline but her initials would have been H.A.G.!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yeah, be careful with that. My niece's initials are S.T. D.!! Poor kid. She is in high school and gets picked on all the time!


----------



## ajd36

Yeah my brother grew up with BAD and so I was thinking about that when making name choices....I really liked Ann as a middle name but then PAD or FAD...and I was okay with FAD but not caring for PAD so I went PHD (Peyton Hope)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I like PHD. :)


----------



## Allika

Couldn't tolerate the 3h glucose test and threw up after 30 min. Fasting glucose was fine! Since I got "disqualified" I will have to start pricking my finger 2h after each meal. Boohoo for me :(


----------



## Grateful365

Oh no Allika! I'm so sorry to hear this!!!! Hang in there :hugs: Not too much longer now :flower:


----------



## Allika

Yeah its no big deal! I feel like a baby for not being able to keep it down...they offered I could take it again next week but there is no way I will be able to keep it down next week so I am just going to start with the measuring at home! It never hurts to keep an eye on it I guess!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ah bummer!!! Are you feeling ok now?


----------



## Allika

Yeah nauseaus still but all good! I guess the twice as sweet drink was overkill! The 1h drink I was able to tolerate just fine. I am going to check my levels for a week and if they look good I will be cleared of the "gestational diabetes charges".


----------



## ajd36

I first thought you were doing it until the end, a week fir now is much better. I'm such a baby.... I can handle giving blood and getting shots but I hate finger pricks


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika.. don't worry about puking...the thing with it is...it always makes you feel better...lol

Goodluck with the monitoring 

Ajd...ive been MIA today...so busy at work ...so just saw your PM. And replied!


----------



## mwb2040

Had another ultrasound today. Babies measure 2 lb 10 oz and 2 lb 13 oz. :cloud9: Baby A is vertex, which is a good sign! Cervix is long and closed. I love hearing good news!

Allika - Hope your numbers are fine this week, so you don't have to keep pricking your finger!!


----------



## luna_19

Are you hoping for a vaginal birth mwb?


----------



## mwb2040

luna_19 said:


> Are you hoping for a vaginal birth mwb?

Yes, I am. Don't know if that's crazy or not, but I'm a big believer in doing things the "natural" way. Only if it's possible of course. All my 8 nieces and nephews were born vaginally without drugs (I have 3 older sisters)

In the end, I'll do whatever is best for the babies, but if possible, I'd prefer vaginal. My doctor is all for it, so I'm glad we're on the same page.


----------



## luna_19

Good for you :) I know many doctors will try to push you to just go for a c section. When Devyn was originally a twin I planned for a vaginal delivery and my ob said as long as baby a is head down and not significantly smaller than baby b then we could try. I know some doctors say they both need to be head down but that really isn't true!


----------



## ajd36

Do we have any upcoming O's or testers coming? Just wanted to check in with the TTC ladies and see where we are with things.

See lots of good things coming this spring!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Not looking to test yet but....AF has made her introduction. 

She's be in full swing tomorrow.....which means I'm on track to start my FET....yay:happydance:


----------



## ttcmoon

Breaking - I am so excited for you. Is FET painful? I mean the whole transfer process?
I heard the egg retrieval is a bit painful. 

ajd - No testing this month..taking break before we move to IVF. I see you got success in your 8th IUI. Sounds great.

I broke down yesterday. Cried so much. Not sure is IVF/ICSI is really our answer. :(


----------



## mwb2040

Breaking - That's SO exciting!! It'll be here before you know it! 

ttcmoon - Sorry you had a break down. Sometimes you just gotta let it all out!!! I did a fresh transfer, which I'm assuming is the same procedure as the FET? It wasn't bad at all. The most uncomfortable part about it was trying to have a "comfortably full" bladder. So basically try not to pee yourself while they're doing the procedure :p I went back to work afterwards. 

Hang in there!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Thanks mwb...how is ur preg going on.
Your signature gave me some relief. I hoped IUI would work for us but dont know why it did not.
But I hope IVF is the answer now. Gearing up for Hysteroscopy.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ttc...:hugs:

mwb, you're doing awesome!!! i hope you get to vaginally deliver like you're hoping to!

breaking...yay for AF!!!! one step closer.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ttc...i know how feel...ive been there. But once I moved pass those feelings I was excited to get going on ivf. The retrieval is not painful..as i was sedated. 

And I've heard FET /ET are. It painful similar to IUI except you've got have a full bladder .


----------



## Grateful365

ttcmoon - :hugs: to you. It's a hard road, we all understand in one way or another. Trust your gut instincts on what to do and follow your heart!:thumbup:


----------



## mwb2040

ttcmoon said:


> Thanks mwb...how is ur preg going on.
> Your signature gave me some relief. I hoped IUI would work for us but dont know why it did not.
> But I hope IVF is the answer now. Gearing up for Hysteroscopy.

IUI wasn't even an option for us because sperm count was so low. I was hesitant about IVF at first too, but once we decided to go ahead with it, we were all in. You gotta trust the process. Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Grateful365

mwb....I still cannot believe your having twin BOYS!!!! :happydance::happydance: So very very exciting!!!!!!!! Do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## moni77

testing next Friday for me. Been sick since Fridays IUI with fever and cough - so not sure if it effected it or not. Just waiting and seeing...


----------



## Grateful365

Yeay to testing next Friday Moni!!! :happydance: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mwb2040

Grateful365 said:


> mwb....I still cannot believe your having twin BOYS!!!! :happydance::happydance: So very very exciting!!!!!!!! Do you have names picked out yet?

Grateful - I know! It's still so very surreal, it seems like just yesterday the doctor called us about the news about the sperm count and told us we should move onto IVF. 

We do have names picked out but we're keeping it a surprise! For some reason I'm really superstitious about that!

Moni - Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Thanks ladies for your responses.

mwb - Wow you are having twins!I am so happy for you.

Grateful - Thanks for your support. How are you doing?

Breaking - Thanks for the support :) 

Hopin - I hope you are having a great pregnancy.

I am doing good today was at home, and spent time with hubby.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! 

Good luck to all the testers and I hope all you preggers are doing great!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

IGH.....16 days!!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

I know!! I think I am still in denial that we will have our little baby so soon! The nursery is almost done, clothes are washed and I just have to finish packing my bag. Had a few close calls where thought labor was starting but nothing major. My 38 week apt is tomorrow so hoping for at least some change in my cervix!!


----------



## Grateful365

Can't wait to hear InGodsHands!!! Could happen anytime now, so exciting.


----------



## ajd36

Can't wait to see pics of the little one... could be any time :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wow, that is just so exciting!!! What were your close calls?


----------



## luna_19

I love that when I was reading through my journal yesterday hopin posted the same 16 days!!! the day before Devyn was born :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oooooohhhh I kind of love that too!!! gave me chills.


----------



## Ingodshand

Would love to have him arrive tomorrow!! Hoping to make it to 38 weeks for lung development but so ready now!

I was having contractions on the 9th and 15th but they went away so I call those my close calls. I was able to time them but then they just went away.


----------



## ttcmoon

I am so excited for you Ingodshand! Cant wait to see cute pics of momma holding the rainbow!


----------



## Grateful365

It's going to be soooo soon! When you want him out, I suggest going for a very long walk. At 39 weeks, I went with my mom to a park and we walked and walked most of the day, then I was steam cleaning the carpet like a mad woman...I went into labor at midnight that night. lol :haha: I also remember getting some quick shooting pains in my va-j that evening when I was walking down the hall...

Can't wait to hear how your appt goes and what the doctor says about your cervix. Two days before I went into labor, the doctor said my cervix was 75% thinned but not dilated at all. 

I'm so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

IGH.... The countdown has begun! Keep us posted on your doctor's visits. So so so exciting!


----------



## Kins

IGH!!! so exciting. 
how did you appt go?


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks girls!! Had a good apt but I feel so defeated as I am not dilated or effaced at all. I am officially 38 weeks tomorrow so maybe some progress will happen this week. I just really do not want another c-section.

Grateful- going to start walking this week and maybe that will help. At least I know that he is engaged so hopefully just get those lungs nice and strong!


----------



## Grateful365

Sorry your not effaced or dilated yet, but I think it can happen pretty quickly so hang in there. :coffee: We will see what next weeks appointment brings! :thumbup:


----------



## lune_miel

Eek! Hope you can get things moving, IGH!:baby:


----------



## luna_19

You have tons of time igh :) there was nothing going on for me 5 days before Devyn arrived ;) why did you need a c section before?


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks! It is just so weird to still be pregnant since alyssa was born at 37 weeks. Just hope that I am one of those that goes into labor without having made any previous progress!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

IGH...I'm so excited for you. time goes sooo fast...keep us updated..will be watching this thread for news!!!

How is everyone else doing? 

Thread is so quiet...not even sure if we have any ttc-ers still posting here....


----------



## Grateful365

I'm back TTC Breaking! My last cycle was rather crazy...O'd on CD 30. So not sure what to expect this month. :coffee: Jimmy was conceived with Femara but since I'm still BF'ing him, I am TTC naturally and hoping to get super lucky. :winkwink:

I guess it can be seen as a good thing that we have more expecting ladies here than testing....lucky thread!!

Do we have any upcoming testers at ALL??? I will hopefully be testing but I have no idea when yet...

Need updates ladies!


----------



## Allika

I need to see a test! Either ovulation or pregnancy test I don't care!!!! ;)

AFM: had a little melt down with my doctor early this week. So I have had this severe yeast infection pretty much all through this pregnancy after my ovarian torsion. They prescribed me creams, none helped no matter how long I took them. Since last week I was wiping blood. Not much but still daily. Baby moves like crazy, so I knew it wasn't her but needless to say I was concerned. Called my doctor, she didn't even want me to come in and the nurse just shook me off "It's the infection, nothing we can do, won't hurt the baby, blablabla". Monday I lost it, went into her office, started balling and told her that this whole "deal with it, it's an infection, nothing we can do" is driving me insane. I can't take the daily blood with my prehistory and I am starting to lose confidence in her as my doctor because she just won't help me. I am not talking about a regular yeast infection with a little bit of smelly discharge, but bleeding, irritation, burning, constantly wet underpants and worrying if this is really just a yeast infection" she finally understood what this was doing to me and prescribed me diflucan. Now there are studies that show birth defects from taking diflucan (oral med against yeast infection) but only if taken continuously at a higher dose during the 1st trimester as by HIV patients. The "normal" dose given to healthy patients against YI showed no harm. Took it Monday and the bleeding discharge is gone, itching gone!!!! I am soooooo happy! 

The morale of this story is that my doctor didn't take me serious until I got out the big
Guns of elevated blood pressure and big crying in her office!

Blood pressure is normal now and I couldn't be better :)

It's so different to go from 2 yrs with RE to regular OBGYN. Their attention towards you is just soooo different!

Ps: 3D ultrasound today!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking what is your status?? You've been kind of quiet too.

You're right, this thread has gone a little quiet from time to time. So glad we are all still here for each other though!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Allika I was posting while you were. I am so glad you put your foot down, it sounded like you really needed to!! I Can only imagine how much better you feel now!!!!!!!

And i cannot WAIT for your U/S pictures!!! What time is your appointment?!?!?!


----------



## Grateful365

Allika so sorry it took the BIG GUNS to get your OB to listen to you, but I'm so glad you did and that you FINALLY have some relief. That is just ridiculous to have had to deal with that all this time. :growlmad: 

I can't WAIT for some pics of your beautiful baby girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allika

It's at 2.30 cst! 

It's just too long to be dealing with this since October and I can bet you that the blood came from my cervix being inflamed from this!

It's very different to have a mild yeast infection vs a killer 5 months yeast infection that hurts and bleeds. Can't tell me that doesn't have an impact....plus I didnt want to deliver with this going on and make my daughter get thrush...


----------



## Grateful365

Hurry up 2:30!!!! What time zone? Pacific?


----------



## Allika

Central :)


----------



## Kins

yup give baby some cooking time. So sorry you are bummed but it like Grateful said im sure it will happen.....


----------



## ajd36

That's crazy that it took so long for her to treat your infection, I feel so bad you g
had to deal with that for so long. Yeast infections are no fun normally but I couldn't imagine it going on for soon long that you started bleeding from it. Proud of you for standing up for yourself and being heard, shame on them fir making you do that


----------



## lune_miel

Sorry you had to deal with that for so long, *Allika*! :gun:


----------



## moni77

Sorry for that Allika - cant wait to see the pics though.

I am still here! I had IUI #3 on the 7th - then got pretty sick - fever etc. I "tested" last night - not having waited or anything and got a negative. I prob wont test again until Friday or Saturday. 

I think the plan is at least one more IUI before moving onto IVF. It is such an emotional rollercoaster though.


----------



## luna_19

Oh man Allika I can't imagine having a YI for that long :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:::: patiently awaiting US photos::::::: :haha:


----------



## MandaC

Hi everyone:)

I have been around just not saying much. Iam still waiting for AF iam at about CD70ish. My IVF dr wants to do tests when I get it naturally so iam just hanging around. We go back to see him in May.

Allika that sucks it took so long for your Dr to do anything.


----------



## Grateful365

Allika - excitedly waiting.....

Manda - Missed ya! Come on :witch:! :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...awesome job on getting tough with your OB! so glad it's sorted out now.

Hoping hi hun...

I'm on a natural fet cycle ...I'm waiting for cd10 u/s + b/w on saturday.....will know how lining and blood work is...and get an update on transfer. 

Right now my FET is march31-april4.


----------



## Allika

She didn't cooperate and so all we got was a nose shot!

We will go back in a week to try this again lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Grateful365

LOL Allika!!!!! And a beautiful nose it is!!! :hugs: Awe...well at least you'll get to see her again next week. :thumbup: Did the doctor say anything else about baby girl?


----------



## Allika

Everything else looked good. She is head down but kinda sideways...he didn't measure her and will do so at 34 weeks. I asked if it's really a girl because Hopin's story worried me haha! And it really is a girl! Also no gestational diabetes! I can stop the pricking! Yay


----------



## Grateful365

haha! So did he re-verify the gender for you? Good news that she is head down! :happydance:

I seriously cannot believe we have all these babies being born at once. I remember us all TTC, this is indeed a lucky thread!!

Love you ladies!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika....what a cute pic ....:)


----------



## ajd36

I was a little sad at my appt today...but only because I found out I won't see her until 36wks....what??? I haven't seen her since Dec and I want to see my sweet girl.....so.....I might go back to the private gender scan place I went to for a gender recheck at a discount price...I'm gonna call tomorrow.

Otherwise it was a fine appt, HR was great and belly measured on size. Got my TDap and my arm killed me the rest of the day. Got the ok to take allergy meds and got my front row parking pass for the big day. She finally commented on my weight gain for the first time this entire pregnancy and said it looks excellent, to continue doing whatever I'm doing :happydance: 

Oh....and I now have cankles!!!!!! Yay me :rofl:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda, i can't believe how long this cycle is. Bless your heart. Hugs! :hugs:

Allika, awwww so cute. THey don't like to cooperate for the ultrasounds. My little guy always seems to turn his back to us :haha:
She is beautiful though :)
Great that you don't have to finger prick anymore!!!

ajd I don't blame you, that's a long time to wait to see your LO. Am glad everything else looks good though!!!


----------



## LDizzy30

Everyone's due date is soooo close! I'm loving it! 
Good luck to all the testers! Let's get some lines to spot on here! &#128516;
Afm Adelyn's two month check up went good she's gained three lbs and has gotten three inches taller! She got three shots and was given one orally. Poor little lady has been cranky for two days now. &#128555;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Grateful365

Ajd - Awe, I know its so hard waiting to see baby girl. A private scan again sounds like a good plan! Just know that sweet BG will be in your arms soon!!! Will be such an exciting moment. :flower:

Ldizzy - Adelyn is getting so big already! These babies! They all grow way too fast. She is a beauty!

Yes....where are our testers?! I am going to need some testing buddies in the next 2-4 weeks. Don't leave me all alone here ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Allika

You better aren't ovulating already by your temps grateful!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

I better not be yet!! :dohh: I had a little temp spike this time last month too but didn't O until CD 30 so....who knows! Will do an OPK tonight when I get home.


----------



## Babyanddust

Hello lovely ladies, been a lonnnnnnng while!
Grateful yu are at it.....go girl
How are moni?
@ajd30.... Hope you are keeping okay

Can't seem to keep up with the updates...wow... A lot seem to have happened... Had my posting in an area that had almost no wifi, glad to be back to the land of internet....yipee


To all the other ladies in the house, hope we are well....new testers plssssss, anyone?


----------



## hockeypucks

Hiiiiii everyone!!!! I am so sorry for not updating. It has been busy post wedding (which was amazing by the way) and with work, step-kids etc. So here is my update:
I went in on March 14th for my day 3, Dr had a change of heart after my bloodwork/ultrasound and decided to put me back on the shorter protocol instead of the longer one. But he wanted to adjust the medications and change some. So I started 2 vials of bravelle and 2 vials of menopur for 5 days, then added orgalutren in the mornings. I used cetrotide last time and like this new one way better. Not nearly as itchy afterwards. I went in yesterday morning for another round of bloods and u/s and if I heard correctly I had at least 10 follicles. (2 more already from last time). My lining was good and I go back in tomorrow morning. I imagine I will do the HCG soon. Dr is hoping to get enough eggs to freeze them and do a FET rather than fresh. I'm really hoping I get more than 2 eggs this time! Time will tell. I am nervous about ER though because last time it was soooo painful!
All you preggo ladies are so close to delivering- I am so excited for all of you!
I will try and post an update in the next few days if I can! Missed you all!


----------



## Allika

We finished our nursery! And love it so much! We did an Amelia Earhart inspired nursery!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## moni77

Great nursery!!
FXed Hockey!!

AFM - BFN - so onto the next month and hoping no cyst...waiting for AF now.


----------



## Grateful365

Hockey- yeay your back!! Congrats on your marriage. Thanks for the update, things are sounding very good for you. Wishing you many many good eggs this time :hugs:

Allika- your nursery loos amazing!!! Such a unique idea, love the framed art under the shelf. Doesn't looking at the room all ready for her make you feel even more excited?!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...love love the nursery! 

Afm...my lining is thinner then it should be...so i am to start estrace patch. i won't be transferring on march31. Will be delayed by a few days...don't know exact date.


----------



## LDizzy30

Moni sorry for the negative test. &#55357;&#56865; I hate those!
Allika super cute nursery! Love it!
Breaking I've never heard of an estrace patch. Does it make the lining thicker? Fingers crossed for you! 
Hockey I'm glad the wedding was amazing! Yay for the doctors change of heart! Can't wait to hear more from you.
Good luck testers and looking forward to hearing birth stories soon!!!


----------



## Kins

Congrats Hockey- cant wait to see some photos

allika- that room is amazing!


----------



## Kins

So we are team green and just this past week I have now had two dreams about having a baby girl. crazy huh. i wonder if it means anything


----------



## Grateful365

Kins....is it a baby girl that you prefer???


----------



## MandaC

Allika the nursery look amazing!! Can't wait to see a baby in it!!

Hope everyone is doing well, nothin new for me still waiting for AF to show her face. She hasn't been here since Jan 6. Uhggg:(


----------



## Ingodshand

Hockey- Congrats on the wedding!!

Alika- Love the nursery.. so cute!

Breaking- Sorry your cycle is delayed but glad they can give you something to pump up your lining!

Kins- How are you feeling? So close now! I totally have faith in dreams and premonitions when pregnant! I bet your little girl is on her way!

Manda- I hope AF shows for you soon! Over two months is a really long time to wait!

Grateful- When are you testing?

AFM- Single Digits Today!!! Hoping for some progress at my apt tomorrow!


----------



## ajd36

InGodshand: wow, single digits lady!!! Getting so close :)

Hockey: beautiful wedding pic, congrats!

Allika: LOVE the nursery theme and it looks so beautiful and original :)

Breakin: hopefully that patch will the trick and your lining will plump right up!

Grateful: have you still been testing on the sticks?

Manda: stupid witch, get here already 

Kins: I dreamt I was preggers and was....the power of dreams is amazing sometimes

Hopin: loved the cute skirt you rocked this weekend too! How was the shower?

AFM: starting to get a little uncomfortable from time to time and shifting around a lot more lately but still loving being pregnant :)


----------



## Grateful365

Manda - ugh!! Here's hoping AF arrives soon!

Ingodshands- I cannot wait to hear what the doctor says tomorrow!!!!

I used opks for a few days but my chart is so crazy just gonna try to get a feel how my cycles r going... Even if that's after the fact. Now I'm thinking if I O it most likely will be late again like last month...


----------



## Kins

Grateful-I think I want a boy-(it's all girls mostly in my family), but mostly just a healthy delivery and baby. The beginning of pregnancy I was thinking its a boy and now I have no clue. I do know that dh and I can not come up with a girl name.

Hockey how did I miss the wedding photo? Is it on here? I have to go back and look. Same with hopin how did I miss your shower picture???

Igh-I believe in the whole dream thing too! I better come up with a name fast! Lol although in the dream someone told here is your baby girl and they told me her name. But I'm not sure it's a name I want. Btw u are soooo close ahhhh! What time is your appt?

Aj- when I was first prego I dreamt a celebrity told me I was prego---and I was. I forgot all about that dream after all these months.

Oh man 3weeks tomorrow if I go on time !

I'm doing okay. Hard to sleep at night because I'm so stuffy and my throat then gets sore then I have to pee yada yada the other day I was having some hip and back pain but other then that I'm feeling okay.


----------



## Grateful365

Kins- perhaps you dreamt about having a girl because your family has a lot of girls? I prone to think there is something behind dreams too...but.....


I still think it's a boy in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

IGH- 8 days!! WOW!!!!!!

Allika, your nursery looks AMAZING!! I'm going to my journal to post pics of mine in a few minutes. Haha. You will be impressed ;)

Kins, you are so so so so so close too!!! Eeeeeeek the babies are going to start coming!!! WOoohooooo!!!

Breaking, how's it going?

What else do we have going on?

I'm going to post pics of my nursery and my weekly bump pic in my journal in a few. I will try to post pics from my shower later today :)


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies!!!

Good news I think the Witch just flew in about 15 mins ago. It is very very light but forsure its something. So my 79 days cycle is OVER!!!!

Hopin, your nursery looks great....lol at least you have everything and u will get it all organized soon:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda I could not IMAGINE having a 79 day cycle! Talk about having patience!!! Thank goodness she showed!!!


----------



## MandaC

Haha thanks. I just went to check again and it is almost gone. I dunno whats going on. I guess we will see how the day goes. What are the chances of that first lot being implantation bleeding. lol or am I just being silly. Maybe I will still go buy a cheapie to pee on and see:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hopin..i just popped into your journal...love love your crib. I'm very much into french country chic and that is soo the style! 

Where did u get it from 

AFM...I'm good...ive got 2 estrogen patches on my belly...it gives a constant dose of estrogen. Fx this does the trick and I'm ready to transfer next wk!


----------



## MandaC

Ummmm this just happened!!!!

What are the freaking chances this test is not wrong after 79 days!!! In for bloodworm tmrw I go. 

What do u all think? I had VERY light pink blood this morning then nothing then just now a tiny bit of a red line. Implantation??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ttcmoon

Wow Manda! Congrats!
I hope it is implantation and pink blood or spotting is very common in early pregnancy. I just cant believe! you did it girl!!


----------



## Kins

Ahh Manda is that a + pregnancy test???? !!!!!!!!!!!!! What time you going in tomorrow? Congrats


----------



## Allika

Wow that looks like a super positive pregnancy test! Congrats!!'


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Ummmm this just happened!!!!
> 
> What are the dreaming chances this test is not wrong after 79 days!!! In for bloodworm tmrw I go.
> 
> What do u all think? I had VERY light pink blood this morning then nothing then just now a tiny bit of a red line. Implantation??

Omg omg...and didn't you say you had EWCM way back around cd50??? 
This is sooo freaking exciting!!


----------



## MandaC

Iam blown away. Iam trying so hard to not get my hopes up until I have blood work done but it is so hard not too. 

I just took a FRER and it is positive too. 

Breaking....yes I had EWCM around CD 50 but had blood done about a week later and it was neg but if I did get prego it would have been to early to get a blood test anyways.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...that makes sense then. you probably O'd after cd50...after you saw the EWCM. 

In which case yes the bloods were only a few dpo.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

that is SO A :bfp:!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> that is SO A :bfp:!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!

Iam soooo hoping so. Iam terrified tho that they are both false positives. Iam going in tmrw for blood work.


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Ahh Manda is that a + pregnancy test???? !!!!!!!!!!!!! What time you going in tomorrow? Congrats

It sure is:) I will go in just before 9 to get my blood done.


----------



## luna_19

Omg Manda! :happydance:

I had spotting the day before my bfp :)


----------



## Kins

okay I totally understand the FRER one! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

This rocks! This has to be the best BFP ever!


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> okay I totally understand the FRER one! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> This rocks! This has to be the best BFP ever!

Haha close ya. My last period was jan 6 79 days ago so that is why iam a little nervous. 

I have been feeling nauseous a little the past few days but I also have a very bad cold and though it was just all the snot and crap that was. Asking me feel gross. Lol


----------



## Grateful365

OMG Manda!!!!! What a DARK line!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## River54

Wow - great lines Manda!!!
Can't wait for your super positive blood test tomorrow!


----------



## mwb2040

Ahhh Manda :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Wow manda congrats!!! Keep us posted on the bloods. Unlikely to be 2 false positives with differ brands!! When was your last test?


----------



## MandaC

moni77 said:


> Wow manda congrats!!! Keep us posted on the bloods. Unlikely to be 2 false positives with differ brands!! When was your last test?

I just did 2 today. I will go for the sure thing tmrw:)


----------



## ajd36

Those are super dark and for sure pregger lines!!!!! CONGRATS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

What an unexpected and sweet blessing you have there :)


----------



## hockeypucks

Manda that is amazing! Super excited and hopeful for you! 

AFM: ER is scheduled for Thursday morning at 11. Can feel the difference from last time in terms of cramps etc. feels like I have golfballs inside me! I really hope they get enough to freeze!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hockey.... Moving right along, awesome! Can't wait to hear about your ER :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So many wonderful things happening!!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hopin..i just popped into your journal...love love your crib. I'm very much into french country chic and that is soo the style!
> 
> Where did u get it from

Breaking, I got it from Babies R Us - here are the links:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...957.2273443.3252292.3250660&parentPage=family

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12369763&prodFindSrc=prodCrossSell


----------



## MandaC

Morning!!!!!

My beta is over 5000!!!!!!!!!! The nurse said I am most likely over 5 weeks. Iam blown away!!! She is calling me later this afternoon to set up an ultrasound ASAP. I will fill u in later :)

AHHHHHHHHHH :)


----------



## hockeypucks

MandaC said:


> Morning!!!!!
> 
> My beta is over 5000!!!!!!!!!! The nurse said I am most likely over 5 weeks. Iam blown away!!! She is calling me later this afternoon to set up an ultrasound ASAP. I will fill u in later :)
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHH :)

AMAZINGGGGGGGGG! What an awesome start to the day Manda. I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Allika

That's wonderful news Manda! Excited to see the ultrasound!


----------



## luna_19

That is just so amazing manda! :)


----------



## Kins

Manda if I could curse on here I would curse with how ******** excited I am for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How freak'n incredible an awesome surprise!
Im voting boy. haha

Hows your OH.....totally shocked?


----------



## Grateful365

:yipee::bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee:

Congratulations Manda!!!!! Fantastic news!


----------



## River54

Awesome news Manda!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Manda if I could curse on here I would curse with how ******** excited I am for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How freak'n incredible an awesome surprise!
> Im voting boy. haha
> 
> Hows your OH.....totally shocked?

Thank you everyone. Iam still in total shock. My husband is still a little skeptical and won't totally believe it until the ultrasound. To many let downs in the past. 

:)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Woooooooooooohoooooooooooo Manda just the news we needed!!! This is AWESOME!!!!

And this whole time you were thinking you just had a super long cycle. How crazy is that?!?!?!


----------



## hockeypucks

Sidebar: anyone else getting super annoyed with the lego pop up ad. I swear my mouse is drawn to it and it pops up every 3 seconds.

Anddddd I vote boy for Manda.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Manda, that is so awesome!!! Our due dates will be close!

We had our first US today! We have a friend at our RE and she got me in a little sooner. I am 6 weeks and 1 day and due Nov. 18th!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby F 3.26.14.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## luna_19

I'm usually on my phone here but I was on my laptop last night and Omg that ad is irritating!

Woohoo kc!


----------



## Allika

Awesome KC! A November baby! Think of the pumpkin you can paint on your belly in October :)


----------



## KCwantsbaby

That's exciting Allika!!! That will be fun :) That may be a BIG pumpkin! haha!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

KC!! I'm so happy for you. SO SO SO happy!!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Thank you Hopin!!!!!!!!!! You have been so super sweet!! All you ladies have :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...amazing. I remember being so frustrated for you and your super long cycle...and it's a bfp!!!

KC...omg congrats!!!!

Hopin...love the crib..thx for the link...hope that when I get my bfp it's available for purchase in toronto!!


----------



## MandaC

KCwantsbaby said:


> Manda, that is so awesome!!! Our due dates will be close!
> 
> We had our first US today! We have a friend at our RE and she got me in a little sooner. I am 6 weeks and 1 day and due Nov. 18th!! :cloud9:

Yes we will. Iam waiting for my nurse to call me back with a date for my ultrasound. I leave for England on April 8 with my husbands family. We are to have to tell they are going to know something's up when iam not drinking in all the pubs. Lol Oye!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda...amazing. I remember being so frustrated for you and your super long cycle...and it's a bfp!!!
> 
> KC...omg congrats!!!!
> 
> Hopin...love the crib..thx for the link...hope that when I get my bfp it's available for purchase in toronto!!

I know right. I have had them like that before that is why I didn't even really think twice. Who would have thought I would O around day 50 some odd. Lol


----------



## KCwantsbaby

MandaC said:


> KCwantsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Manda, that is so awesome!!! Our due dates will be close!
> 
> We had our first US today! We have a friend at our RE and she got me in a little sooner. I am 6 weeks and 1 day and due Nov. 18th!! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes we will. Iam waiting for my nurse to call me back with a date for my ultrasound. I leave for England on April 8 with my husbands family. We are to have to tell they are going to know something's up when iam not drinking in all the pubs. Lol Oye!Click to expand...


Omg!! That is just so exciting!! Have fun on your trip and I can't wait for your US :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Yay manda!!


----------



## mwb2040

Great news Manda and KC!!!

AFM: Hit 30 weeks today and I think it hit me how fast time is flying. With twins, I won't go past 37-38 weeks, so it sure it getting close. I've been sleeping pretty well overall, but last night I woke up and just started thinking about everything!!! Work was awful today and I just wanted to sleep! Babies are growing and kicking all the time (and everywhere haha)!


----------



## ajd36

Yay to more babies being born together...we can bump watch you ladies together :)

I know what you mean mwb, it started to hit me this week and I freaked out the other day because I didn't have any diapers yet...thank goodness there were diapers at my door when I got home tonight :rofl:

Such happy times!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb, I can't imagine how it feels having two in there!! Must be pretty crazy. You are doing great though!

ajd, I went through everything in the nursery and am starting to get organized, and realized I have zero newborn diapers :haha:. I have plenty of other sizes so it's kind of funny.


----------



## MandaC

mwb2040 said:


> Great news Manda and KC!!!
> 
> AFM: Hit 30 weeks today and I think it hit me how fast time is flying. With twins, I won't go past 37-38 weeks, so it sure it getting close. I've been sleeping pretty well overall, but last night I woke up and just started thinking about everything!!! Work was awful today and I just wanted to sleep! Babies are growing and kicking all the time (and everywhere haha)!

I can't believe ur almost done. Wow!!

I can't remember what your betas were at the beginning when u found out u were prego. If u don't mind sharing again that would be great. :) I was a little taken back when the nurse said mine were over 5000. Lol


----------



## Grateful365

KC - LOVE your U/S pic <3 How very exciting!!!!! I am so excited to follow your pregnancy!

Manda - It's understandable that DH is hesitant....but that's a strong BFP!!!! :thumbup:

Such wonderful news.....makes me so happy for you ladies.:cloud9: I am looking forward to more up and coming BFP's too!


----------



## Kins

Manda, so keeping in mind EVERYONE is different with their levels....
at 5weeks my beta was 2100 and at 6weeks it was 16703


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Manda, so keeping in mind EVERYONE is different with their levels....
> at 5weeks my beta was 2100 and at 6weeks it was 16703

Oh ya. Thank:) Iam more curious then anything:)


----------



## hockeypucks

Had 10 follicles going in anddddddd 7 eggs girls! That's better than 2 like last time! And they have me more meds so it wasn't nearly as painful- thank goodness. Hopefully all of them fertilize and are great. Next 3-5 days we will see.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

great news hockey! keep us posted for sure!!


----------



## MandaC

That's awesome news hockey!!!!!! Good job:)


----------



## Grateful365

Eeeeeeekkkkk!!! 7 eggs?! That's amazing!! :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup: I can't wait for updates Hockey!!!!


----------



## River54

Awesome news Hockey - 7 eggs - woot woot!!


----------



## anmlz86

My goodness I had soooo much to catch up on!

Allika- awesome idea for nursery
Hopin- awesome bump collage
Hockey- 7 eggs is an amazing number, here's hoping they all fertilize and make it to 5 days!
Manda- congrats on the surprise bfp!! I'm so excited for you!
Grateful- welcome back to TTC ;) jimmy is adorable!
River- good luck!
Good luck to everyone I have missed! Hope everything is going well for everyone. And fingers crossed for all those entering another round of TTC!!
OH's friends just had a baby from their first round of IVF. Seeing her made me tear up in the room and I was so afraid I wouldn't keep it together if I held her, so I made him do it lol. That in turn now has him on baby time, totally absolutely can't wait to start trying again. So we were able to move our next IVF cycle up to December. Still a ways away but I really don't want to try to fit a higher belly into a wedding dress :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hockey that is great news.

Yes meds for ER is soo needed. I had them and am so surprised when others do it without or only low meds.


----------



## mwb2040

Manda - I just went back in this thread to find my betas! At 4+5 it was around 1,500 and at 5+1 it was around 4,000. When I got the results I never wrote down the exact numbers, I was too nervous! 

Ajd and Hopin - We don't have any diapers yet :haha: My shower is this weekend, so after that I'll have to stock up on what we don't have yet. Cribs are supposed to be delivered in 3 weeks. I think after the shower, I feel better about it all!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls!

Well, so far absolutely nothing is happening! I was not dilated at all at my apt on Tuesday:cry: I just got back from an hour long walk hoping that it might bring on some contractions. We shall see what tonight brings!

Manda- OMG, congratulations! How exciting!!!

Hockey- Congrats on all your little eggies! I hope they all fertilize just perfectly!

KC- Yay for your little bean!!

I think I started freaking out in the early 30 weeks about having two and now I just want him out! MWB- Can you post a bump pic?

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## ajd36

I can't believe you are down to 5 days!!!! When did that happen???

Hockey yay to great eggs! Can't wait to hear how they do over the next few days :)

So when I opened the diapers last night I kinda thought they looked big....but thought to myself, their Size 1 so that must but the smallest, not like pants that come in Zero....but I was wrong....they weren't Size Newborn....looks like I'm back to almost no diapers :rofl:


----------



## Grateful365

Ingodshands- so close now!!! This is so exciting! I can't wait to see sweet baby Evan! Did the doctor say is your cervix was thinned at all yet? 

Come ON Evan!! Lol


----------



## Kins

Aj they aren't in newborns that long it's even possible your baby goes right into size 1
So maybe just grab a pack of newborn size to start


----------



## mwb2040

30+2 bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kins

Aww cute bump


----------



## Kins

Here's mine from yesterday 37w1d
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning!!

I love all the bumps:) too cute. Everyone is so close. 

I go for my ultrasound at 130 today. The dr. just called:) iam super excited and nervous too.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Awww!!! I am so loving the cute bumps :)


----------



## luna_19

Great bumps!

Ajd I would just get a small pack of nb diapers and keep the receipt. Some babies never need them. Devyn was in nb for a month but he was tiny :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Manda! Can't wait to hear the results!!


----------



## hockeypucks

4 of the 7 eggs fertilized. We were hoping more but it's more than last time! Hopefully they all progress nicely!


----------



## River54

That is great Hockey - more than last time!!


----------



## mwb2040

Hockey - That's a great number!


----------



## Ingodshand

Great number Hockey! Will be praying that they keep growing!!


----------



## Kins

hockey that is great!

Manda how did it go? Have photos?


----------



## MandaC

Hi guys:) just got home. Iam 6weeks 5 days today. Iam due Nov 16th!!!!


Hockey....4 follies is great:)


Here's my jelly bean...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ingodshand

So exciting Manda!!! I am so happy for you! Did you hear the heartbeat?


----------



## luna_19

Woo congrats! 

I can't believe people are already having November babies again :wacko:


----------



## MandaC

I figured out how to flip it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MandaC

Ingodshand said:


> So exciting Manda!!! I am so happy for you! Did you hear the heartbeat?

No I didn't. My dr. doesn't normally let me hear it till around 11-12 weeks. I have a doppler at home too but it's still pretty early for that.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Manda!!! awww, so happy for you!! I am 6weeks 4days! So close :)


----------



## MandaC

KCwantsbaby said:


> Manda!!! awww, so happy for you!! I am 6weeks 4days! So close :)

That's awesome. :) so exciting!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda I am so thrilled for you!!! Can't wait to go through this journey with you.

And YAY bump buddies with KC!!


----------



## moni77

Manda and Hockey - yay!!!

Great bump pics!!

AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday so when I went in for blood and scans today I was totally expecting a cyst and having to wait a cycle but NO CYST!!! Right into IUI #4. I am taking this as a sign for good things acoming!! Starting clomid tonight and scan next Thursday at cd8 to see where we are at.


----------



## River54

yay Moni!


----------



## ajd36

I can't believe you're almost 7wks already!!! So excited to have another set of bump buddies :)

And my next set of bump pics! We went to Sacramento last weekend and my friend got a few good shots in :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0124.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0125.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0122.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Grateful365

Beautiful bump pics ajd!!:flower: you are such a cute pregnant lady. 

I can't wait to see your daughter in your arms Mom!

P.s.- it looks so warm there and sunny....:cry:


----------



## Grateful365

Manda love the US pic! So fun that you and KC are bump buddies, and so close together too


----------



## mwb2040

Cute bump Ajd! And I agree with Grateful, the weather looks amazing!!


----------



## anmlz86

Cute bump pics ladies! Soon there's going to be sooooo many adorable babies to be seen. 
Congrats Hockey! 4 fertilized is over half of what was retrieved so that's awesome! Fingers crossed they keep going!
Too cute Manda! I'm so happy for you! 
Good luck Moni! Hope this IUI is the lucky one for you!
Ajd- I'm slightly envious of your warm weather :) I think we've only had sunlight here 2 or 3 days this past week. Very cute dress also! I love those maxi dresses :)
Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## hockeypucks

All your bumps and ultra sound pics are so cute! I can't wait to get there.
I got a call this morning and all 4 embryos are doing well she said and transfer is set for Tuesday (day 5). Hoping we get to freeze some too if it works out. I went to work yesterday and was pretty tender still from the retrieval but it was good to get out of the house since I will be taking 2 weeks off after the transfer.

Manda I am so excited for you- what an amazing surprise! Ajd your bump and dress is adorable!


----------



## Kins

Awesome new hockey and manda!
This board is so wonderful.

Aj love the photos!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Hey ladies can I join?

congrats to all the pregnant mammas and babydust to all those ttc :flower:

my first attempt of AI home insemination is on April 8th I'm pretty excited and im hoping I catch the eggy :)


----------



## MandaC

Welcome Rainbowbaby!!


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome rainbow!!!!! Best of luck to you this month :thumbup:


----------



## Ingodshand

Awesome news hockey!!

Welcome rainbow!

Still nothing new over here! Had a lot of BH contractions today and some cramping but of course it didn't turn into anything. Prepping tomorrow for cooking some frozen meals on Monday! Also officially on mat leave.. Come on baby!!


----------



## Grateful365

It's going to be soooo soon InGodsHands!!! Hang in there :hugs:

So exciting that any one of your next updates could be baby being born!:happydance:


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks grateful! It really is crazy how soon he will be here. I just remembered that a year ago we were starting ivf and then the misery of my two losses. I just can't wait to look into his eyes and snuggle. Not sure if I will let anyone else hold him!!


----------



## River54

My how times flies! I can't believe a bunch of you great ladies are soon to be moms :)
nice bump and nursery pics!

Afm, af came today. I had a bit of hope yesterday when it still hadn't come, I figured I'd test again this morning if that was the case. Seems the dhea has made my cycle just a tad longer. Really thinking these next couple cycles before ivf may work for us!


----------



## ajd36

Keeping my Fingers so tightly crossed for you River, keeping the hope alive :)

IGH, I'm with you and might not be able to put her down.... ever lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

IGH...so exciting....2 more days to go!!!!


Quick update....had lining check again today...2nd one after starting estrogen patch and lining looks good! I am most likely going to transfer on Sat. I will be getting a call today to confirm!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

hockey, great news!!

breaking, was wondering about you this weekend. Sooooo ready for transfer!!!

welcome rainbow :flower: FX'd for you!

IGH....!!! Any updates?!

River...:hugs: Pulling for you hun!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Yay what great news breaking!! Are you transferring 1 or 2?

Hi hopin, no news yet! I started taking epo 1k mg orally and 1kmg vaginally yesterday. It is supposed to help ripen your cervix. Not sure it will work but willing to try anything at this point!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Did you always think Evan would make it to his due date or did you think he would come early?


----------



## MandaC

That is great news breaking!!

IGH...crossing my fingers that these things work and your baby is in your arms soon!!

AFM: I am feeling very sick all day every day. Lol it is so worth every second tho. Iam also sooo thrusty all the time. I find slurpees and sour candies help. ALOT!!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

MandaC said:


> Welcome Rainbowbaby!!




Grateful365 said:


> Welcome rainbow!!!!! Best of luck to you this month :thumbup:




Ingodshand said:


> Awesome news hockey!!
> 
> Welcome rainbow!
> 
> Still nothing new over here! Had a lot of BH contractions today and some cramping but of course it didn't turn into anything. Prepping tomorrow for cooking some frozen meals on Monday! Also officially on mat leave.. Come on baby!!

thanks ladies!! :)


----------



## Ingodshand

Hopin4ABump said:


> Did you always think Evan would make it to his due date or did you think he would come early?

I totally thought he would be early. My mom and two sisters all delivered early. He will be the first to make it to his due date!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Assuming he doesn't come today or tomorrow :haha: He might just prove you wrong on that! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Which I'm sure you'd be fine with :rofl:


----------



## Ingodshand

Ha, yes would love for him to prove me wrong!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Come on baby Evan!!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a wonderful delivery InGodshands!

Breaking - :thumbup: Exciting!!!!!!!

Who is testing? We need more testers...we are overdue for some line spotting....test dates please!


----------



## moni77

If the IUI is this weekend - testing will be over Easter weekend - going to be at the inlaws so might wait until the Monday after....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Come on baby Evan!!! We will be watching out for you IGH....if you go quiet and no posts!!

Moni...i hear ya...ive always preferred to do my testing when I'm in my own and not visiting others. 

AFM..will have transfer on sat morning. Thanks so much for all your msgs of support. 

Now that it's official...I'm nervous and excited...and worried of the outcome. !!!


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: Yay, I am so excited for you!!!!!! So, with the transfer being saturday your test date is not too far away! That will give Grateful some relief!

@IGH: Have you yet tried the so-called tricks of spicy food and lots of walking?

@Kins, MWB, Hopin and Adj: How are you ladies doing? Any Braxton Hicks, Cramping, anything? So exciting!!!!!!

@Grateful: Hope whatever bug you caught will leave as soon as it came!

@Manda: Did you tell your kids yet? Are you planning to tell them in a special way?

@Jenna: Long time no hear, but judging by FB you're settling in nicely in your house! PS: the climbing looked super fun!

@River, Moni and the others I am forgetting....I am sorry...havent done individuals in a while :)!

AFM: All good here. Babyshower went great, Mini Babymoon was good too, Appt today was good too. Nothing new! :)

We did get a new 3D picture since the last one just showed her nose! lol 

She is a thumb-sucker and has chipmunk cheeks! I love her!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MandaC

Hi Allika...your picture is so precious. I loved getting my 3d ultrasounds. 

We told the kids already. I took them to my ultrasound on Friday and told them that little jelly bean is your new brother or sister. They are so excited!!


----------



## ajd36

I ran across a poem today that I have been holding onto and wanted to share it with you ladies as we have a lot of exciting things happening on this thread.

You gals are amazing and we will all make amazing mommies when the time is right!!!

_I will be a wonderful mother, not because of genetics, or money or that I have read books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother _


----------



## Grateful365

Wow...that is a PERFECT poem for all of us, isn't it? So true...Love it AJD.

Allika - That 3D photo is amazing!!! 

So many wonderful things happening. It makes me feel so happy to be part of all of it!


----------



## Ingodshand

So beautiful adj! I love sharing this journey with you guys!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

ajd...love that!!

breaking...so exciting! are you transferring one?

igh....no baby Evan yet? Any movement there? When do you go back to the doc?

allika, love your us pic!!! <3 what is a babymoon?

question....when does your OB start checking you? Your 35 or 36 week appointment?


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:



> ajd...love that!!
> 
> breaking...so exciting! are you transferring one?
> 
> igh....no baby Evan yet? Any movement there? When do you go back to the doc?
> 
> allika, love your us pic!!! <3 what is a babymoon?
> 
> question....when does your OB start checking you? Your 35 or 36 week appointment?

Iam pretty sure it is 36 weeks?


----------



## Allika

Babymoon is a short get away before baby comes!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Oohhhh I saw your pics on FB, so now that makes sense!! So glad you got away!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Manda are you hoping for a boy a girl or are you partial to either?


----------



## Ingodshand

Went to the doctor this am and I am 50% effaced but not dilated at all. Been having a lot of contractions today but pretty sure they are just BH. Maybe I will be one of the 5% of women that have their baby on their due date!


----------



## Grateful365

Ingodshand said:


> Went to the doctor this am and I am 50% effaced but not dilated at all. Been having a lot of contractions today but pretty sure they are just BH. Maybe I will be one of the 5% of women that have their baby on their due date!

Yeay!!!! I think baby will come within 2 days :winkwink:


----------



## MandaC

Hopin4ABump said:


> Manda are you hoping for a boy a girl or are you partial to either?

A boy would nice to have only because I have 2 girls already but honestly iam going to have a baby and that is all that counts.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika.. thx hun excited but nervous...any tips? your post-er tips were so helpful :)

Hopin...we are transferring one. Not bc we don't want twins, but this is first transfer and we have no reason of why it would not work. 

Ajd..what a lovely poem!! 

Grateful...give me until Saturday transfer and we can start the countdown to testing...lol

Anyone know when I can test for 5 day blasts??


----------



## Allika

You can test 5dp5dt! That equals 10dpo! I don't really have any tips because for me it was still more about recovering from egg retrieval! They do want you to come in with a full bladder but they will give you instructions about it!

We also only transferred 1 :)!


----------



## hockeypucks

Alika I find it amazing that you were able to produce 21 eggs!!! 
AFM:1 blastocyst transferred this morning and the 3 others were sent to freeze. Sorry to all POAS-aholics I made a promise to myself that no HPT and if I do one it will be the night before my blood test. But believe me I will for sure want to do one earlier. I think last time it really stressed me out.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...oh my...i read that it was early as 5dp5dt but I wasn't sure. 

That means I can test on Thursday April 10th...thats 9 days from today...yikes! 

I think I will wait until the saturday...7dp5dt..to make it 12dpo. although we will see if I last! 

Hockey...congrats on tranafer...wow we are so close in cycles. I'm 4 days behind you with FET on sat. When is your beta!? 

Goodluck and Fx we are bump buddies :)


----------



## Allika

hockeypucks said:


> Alika I find it amazing that you were able to produce 21 eggs!!!
> AFM:1 blastocyst transferred this morning and the 3 others were sent to freeze. Sorry to all POAS-aholics I made a promise to myself that no HPT and if I do one it will be the night before my blood test. But believe me I will for sure want to do one earlier. I think last time it really stressed me out.

Thats just one of the "side effects" of having PCOS. A lot of PCOS patients over-respond to meds. I am not complaining. It will be nice to never have to take stimulation drugs again! DH and I are considering Embryo Adoption eventually as we dont plan on being the next Duggars. Ideally we want 3-4 kids, so if we have embryos that are left over we will be giveing those to the snowflake program. Ethically I cant see us asking anyone to destroy our embryos and embryo adoption sounds like a good option to help another couple.


----------



## Ingodshand

Grateful365 said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Went to the doctor this am and I am 50% effaced but not dilated at all. Been having a lot of contractions today but pretty sure they are just BH. Maybe I will be one of the 5% of women that have their baby on their due date!
> 
> Yeay!!!! I think baby will come within 2 days :winkwink:[/QUOTe
> 
> I hope so!!!Click to expand...


----------



## MandaC

Isn't it like 5 days after transfer cause that would be 5dp5dt which equals 10dpo??


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Isn't it like 5 days after transfer cause that would be 5dp5dt which equals 10dpo??

Yep that's right - so much nicer than tww it's more like - 5daywait!


----------



## hockeypucks

IGH- how are you doing? So close! I bet April 3rd :)
Alika- that's crazy that pcos does that! How did you feel after the ER. I imagine it too a bit longer than my retrieval!
Breaking- I hope we both have BFP!


----------



## Grateful365

Happy 40 Weeks InGodsHands!!!!:happydance::happydance: Come on baby!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks Grateful! I can not believe that today is my due date and he is not here yet! I never thought that he would be late. Feeling good and not much to report!

Hockey- I think 4/3/14 would be a great bday!


----------



## River54

IGH - I vote April 4th ;)


----------



## Ingodshand

4-4-14 would be a really cool birthday. I love when numbers line up like that!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

IGH...how about 4-4-14 at 4:14am/pm...lol

Come on baby Evan we are waiting for ya!


----------



## Ingodshand

Ha, love it!!!


----------



## moni77

yay for all the transfers this week!!


----------



## Kins

Help! So I have bad heartburn and haven't taken my Prevacid
B/c I've been in the hospital they gave me Zantac:

Anyway I'm gonna put a call into the doc but what did/do you take for heart burn when breastfeeding?

Also didn't forget you guys just been real busy when I get a minute I'll write my birth story in my journal 

Ughhhh this heartburn is unbearable!

When we got home from hospital last night DH surprised me with this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kins

Ps: IGH Caitlin is asking when her boyfriend will arrive lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins, sorry I cannot help with the heartburn, but love the name you chose! (Rose is my middle name too :) good choice ;) )

Can't wait to hear your birth story!


----------



## Allika

Yay Kins!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats Kin :). Looking fwd to birth story....and how sweet of DH :)

AFM...tomorrow is transfer day!!! 

Allika..we're you on progesterone suppositories before transfer? Did you insert one the morning of your transfer?


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins- so happy for you and your little GIRL!!! Cannot wait to read your story!! Evan is just very comfy right now. Maybe he will be a calm baby!!


----------



## hockeypucks

KINS that is amazing! Congrats!
Breaking: I was on progesterone before transfer. Dr told me not to do the morning one on day of transfer and just to get the 2 doses in (afternoon and night) and then the next day continue with the 3 a day again.
Let us know how it goes, very excited for you! How many are you transferring?


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Congrats Kins!!! Can't wait for pictures :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking - Tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: So exciting!!!

IGH--- so what's the plan, dear? You have got to be SO ready by now!


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: I think I was but wasn't supposed to put in one on the morning of!


----------



## ajd36

Tomorrow is such an exciting day!! We have a transfer and my baby shower....maybe a birth??! Come on baby Evan!

Love the name Kins!! I'm considering Rose for a middle name too with my new leading choice :)


----------



## Allika

Do it adj! Our middle name is rose too! How funny it would be if they all have the same middle name lol


----------



## Grateful365

Wow exciting stuff!!!! Cant wait to hear updates tomorrow!!!!

Kins - LOVE the name and the yard decoration. Just Beautiful.


----------



## EGully

I am getting ready to start my 4th round of clomid tonight... I am nervous since my doctor just bumped me up to 200mg this round. I got pregnant with my daughter on my 3rd round with 150mg two year ago. Does anybody have experience with this high of a dose??? I also had a Novarel shot last month and will have another this month.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hockey and allika..when I asked this same question to my ivf nurse she said I could put it in rectally...lol. 

After reading your protocol...i think it's safe to follow that...then put it up my butt.

Hoping..ajd....thx..so excited .

And ajd...love your leading names.:)


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi girls, nothing new to report! Had my checkup today and still not dilated at all and still only 50% effaced so no change from Tuesday. Going to go on a walk tonight since my hip is feeling so much better. If I am at least starting to dilate on Monday then we can try for an induction but if not then we'll have a c-section on Tuesday. So at most I have three more days!!


----------



## luna_19

Why do you need a c section? My hip pain went away a few days before Devyn arrived :)


----------



## Ingodshand

I had a c-section with my daughter so they will not let me go past 41 weeks. The good news is that hopefully if I start dilating at all then they will try to induce me.


----------



## moni77

Congrats Kin! IGHs - FXed for some dilation!

AFM - IUI today - hubby had 20mil concentration and 50% motility! I had 2 eggs on the left, both 17 on Thursday and a smaller one on the right. Ovidril last night with back to back IUIs today and tomorrow. Feeling positive about this one. I'll be testing on Easter.


----------



## hockeypucks

Breaking- that made me lol I find that very odd that you can do it that way. But whatever works!!!!! When are you testing?


----------



## Ingodshand

Great news Mini!! I hope this is your month!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Ingodshand said:


> Great news Mini!! I hope this is your month!!

Sorry moni, darn autocorrect!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hockeypucks said:


> Breaking- that made me lol I find that very odd that you can do it that way. But whatever works!!!!! When are you testing?

Lol yes odd

Transfer went well.....it was 5 day blast. So I think I can officially test at 5dpt....April 10 but I'm going to try to wait until the wknd.


----------



## Allika

Yay Breaking! Did they give you a picture of your blastocyst?


----------



## Ingodshand

Breaking Dawn said:


> hockeypucks said:
> 
> 
> Breaking- that made me lol I find that very odd that you can do it that way. But whatever works!!!!! When are you testing?
> 
> Lol yes odd
> 
> Transfer went well.....it was 5 day blast. So I think I can officially test at 5dpt....April 10 but I'm going to try to wait until the wknd.Click to expand...

Congrats!!! Cannot wait for your good news next week!! Did they tell you how the other embryos are doing?


----------



## MandaC

Yay breaking!!! Can't wait until next week:) I leave for England on Tuesday I hope I can make it in to read everything:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...no we didn't get a picture of the blast...but we got a u/s picture after the transfer....can see the embie tucked into its spot!

IGH....our embies were all frozen after our retrieval....and we only thawed and transferred one!

Manda ...have a wonderful trip.....next week can't come soon enough!


----------



## lune_miel

Congrats kins!!!!


----------



## moni77

yay breaking!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

moni can't wait for you to test!!

Breaking, I'm so excited for you!!! Ahhhh making us wait til the weekend :haha: Sending positive vibes your way! :flower:

IGH....anything?!?! When is your appointment today?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Moni...thx Hun :)

Hopin....agh waiting is SOOOOO S. L. O. W. ...wknd feels like forever away.

Will take all the sticky vibes I can get!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Just be glad you don't have to wait as long as I do! LOL! Still 1 week away!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

IGH I'm hoping the quiet means your sweet boy is here :) :) :)


----------



## ajd36

Was thinking the same thing.... hoping to hear soon that baby Evan is here :)

Can't wait you ladies to start testing in just a few days!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hi everyone:) 

IGH must have had baby Evan, can't wat to hear.

Breaking...when are u testing I can't wait to hear now that I have wifi in England I can come one and read!!

AFM...we got to England yesterday and we are all really tired but had an ok sleep other then mY kids waking up at in the middle of the night thinking it was time to get up. Lol iam feeling pretty good today, but it makes me feel nervous :) my 12 week ultrasound is May 5 and I can't wait!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So breaking....today is April 10th. Just sayin' ;) :haha:

Manda that is my due date :) Not far away at all! For either of us! YAY :)


----------



## MandaC

Awww me too:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies....we are heading home from our spa-cation today. It was really relaxing and much needed ....it helped keep the tww (almost) off my mind....

I'm 5dp5dt today..... I didn't feel anything this week except a few pinches in uterus and breasts sore which can be progesterone symptoms ....so I'm feeling out and down and I'm actually scared to test!


----------



## hockeypucks

I feel the same breaking. Had the odd twinges and cramps but I know now not to think it's anything other than progesterone. I'm not getting my hopes up and think it didn't work this cycle but I will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hockey....how many dp are you?

Yes these progerstone induced symptoms are killer....I can't even lie on my tummy my boobs do not like that at all....lol


----------



## hockeypucks

I had my 5 day transfer on April 1st. AF is due on the 12th-ish.


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hockey....how many dp are you?
> 
> Yes these progerstone induced symptoms are killer....I can't even lie on my tummy my boobs do not like that at all....lol

That could be a good sign. I know when I was on progesterone my boobs never hurt that bad where I couldn't lay on them. Plus look at me I had NO symptoms after that EWCM that I asked about. That's why I never even thought I could be prego. Fingers crossed ladies!!


----------



## MandaC

hockeypucks said:


> I had my 5 day transfer on April 1st. AF is due on the 12th-ish.

How come u have to wait so long? Wouldn't you be 14dpo by now? 10dp5dt?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hockey....I was thinking the same thing as Manda!

Can't you go in for your beta by now?

My transfer was on April 5....my beta is 10 days later....10p5dt (15dpo)...and that will be on April 15. 

Manda...thx for the support....you're right not everyone has symptoms. And I'm pretty sure my boobs always react to progesterone from what I remember!


----------



## Allika

Exciting times ahead! Crossing my fingers!!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Yes you're right. I'm not sure why my clinic does it that way. Just hoping AF doesn't show this weekend and I will still have a chance by Monday.


----------



## River54

FX for you gals!


----------



## ajd36

FX nice and tight for both of you ladies....it is just so exciting :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for all the support ladies....im 6dp5dt and still haven't tested yet.

Allika...how many dpt did u test?


----------



## Allika

5dp5dt but it was super faint that day (in the morning) and more visible with second morning urine!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Breaking....when are you going to test???!!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

FX for you guys !


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks for all the support ladies....im 6dp5dt and still haven't tested yet.

Allika...how many dpt did u test?


----------



## Allika

Haha breaking see my post right below your post further up! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika...that is so weird how did I double post an hour later...lol. strange!!

Wow so you had a line at 5dp5dt....

KC...im very tempted to test now but am scared to see a bfn. 

Thx rainbow!


----------



## Allika

Yes I had a line but it was a squinter at 5dp5dt. But it was visible for sure!


----------



## hockeypucks

Breaking Dawn said:


> Allika...that is so weird how did I double post an hour later...lol. strange!!
> 
> Wow so you had a line at 5dp5dt....
> 
> KC...im very tempted to test now but am scared to see a bfn.
> 
> Thx rainbow!

Are you going to poas this weekend breaking or waiting for your beta blood test?


----------



## hockeypucks

I should have added too that I really want to test this weekend but am also worried about seeing a bfn.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking...?!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hockey are you waiting for betas?


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone my friend just told me for people living in Ontario OHIP is now paying for IVF. Iam just waiting for her to give me all the details. That is super awesome breaking if you happened to need another round. Hopefully not tho!!


----------



## MandaC

Here's the artical.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hockeypucks

Yes I'm waiting. I think lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hockey...i will test for sure before beta on Tuesday. I prefer to know the outcome on my own without a call.

Manda...yes it's a possibility to have the coverage. but with all politics it's not guaranteed until it's a done deal and it's being used.

Hopin....im working up to it...lol


----------



## hockeypucks

Breaking should we both test on Sunday?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hockeypucks said:


> Breaking should we both test on Sunday?

I don't think I'm going to last.....I picked up a box of 2 frers.


----------



## hockeypucks

Okay go test now :) kidding. Test whenever you'd like. I really hope you have a BFP!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I finally tested....and I'm so shocked....praying this is it....

It's been so long since I saw that second line....I'm just at a loss of what to say.

Thx for all your support
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## luna_19

Yaaaaay! :happydance:


----------



## Allika

Yes yes yes yes! This is soooooo it! Congrats Breaking! Strong line for 6dp5t!!!! Hooray!!!!! So exciting! What does DH say?


----------



## hockeypucks

Congrats!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

We are both stunned....happy and cautious. 

He was speechless!!!

I seriously thought I would cry when I see this....but I'm too shocked after so long and I guess a bit nervous! 

Allika...yes I'm surprised it's so dark!

Thank you ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hockeypucks said:


> Congrats!

KMFX for you!!!!!


----------



## Allika

It's for sure dark enough for a digital to show it! Really really awesome!


----------



## ajd36

OMG Breakin I'm shaking with excitement right now for you!!!!!! This is just amazing and so special.... okay now I'm crying for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Big huge Congrats!!!!! Sitting pretty tonight on :cloud9:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks ajd!!!! :hugs:

It's quiet early here....I'm up bc I had to pee and now can't sleep....


----------



## mwb2040

Yeahhh Breaking!!! That second line is so surreal and oh so magical!!


----------



## Allika

@Breaking: the peeing and not sleeping confirms the pregnancy more than the test lol! Welcome to the sleepless pee club!


----------



## MandaC

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH MMMMMYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOODDDD!!!!

That line is so dark, iam so happy for you!!! Congrats:)


----------



## MandaC

Sorry hear is the proper link. They announced it on Thursday morning. 

https://www.citynews.ca/2014/04/10/...partial-funding-for-ivf-fertility-treatments/


----------



## hockeypucks

I've been feeling gross all day long. I'm hoping that's a good sign for poas tomorrow morning but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Hopefully I will be able to sleep tonight but I doubt it. I will be too worried about seeing another negative again. Oh isn't this 2 week wait wonderful lol


----------



## ajd36

POAS now girl!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

:yipee::yipee:Congratulations Breaking!!!!!:yipee::yipee:

I am so so happy for you. I am smiling just thinking how elated you must be feeling. That line is a beauty!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hockey.... FXd FXd FXd for you!!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mwb....Manda...Grateful.....thank you s much ladies!! :flower:


Grateful....your gigantic sign really made me smile :)



Hockey....Fx for you!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

I was right. BFN. Ughhhhhhh


----------



## MandaC

Aww iam sorry hockey :(


----------



## Allika

@Hockey: I am so sorry! How frustrating! I was really hoping this would be it for you!


----------



## Grateful365

No worries Hockey!!!! There is a month ahead that is ALL YOURS!!!!!!:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking!!!!!!! Oh gosh, I'm so so so happy for you. This journey has been so long. When are your betas? Biggest congrats to you!!!!! :hugs: I'm so excited to see the next steps. 

Hockey, :hugs: :flower: seeing the bfn's are so deflating, I'm so sorry this cycle wasn't the one for you. Just like Grateful said, your time IS coming. I just know it!! Big hugs.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: hockey


----------



## hockeypucks

Thanks girls. It means a lot to me to have your support. Positive side is if I get preggo next month it will be a January baby and they will be able to enjoy the Christmas that much more being almost a year old :) trying to stay positive.


----------



## moni77

Congrats Breaking!!! :happydance:

So sorry hockey...I like the positive thinking for January though! :hugs:

AFM - 1 week down, 1 to go... tested out the trigger, tests are now stark white - so if the next one has anything it will be good news.

If this doesn't work, we have to decide if we are moving onto IVF next month, or else we have to wait until August - clinic is down in June and we have a trip planned for July... hopefully we don't have to make that decision.


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats Breaking! I'm soo happy for you!! I'm excited to hear what your betas will be!

So sorry to hear this cycle was a bust for you Hockey. Here's hoping the third time is a charm for you! 

Alright ladies, AF has been easy to plan for ever since I was put on meds for my pituitary gland tumor. So I was totally expecting it the first week of April, like usual. Except she has yet to show her face and it's coming up on 2 weeks behind schedule...I haven't even had the normal pre-AF symptoms I've grown to dislike. A part of me is wondering if my meds have decided to not work anymore, or what is going on! I'm trying to not get my hopes up because something this huge after being told IVF would be our only way would just blow my mind. I keep going to the bathroom and expect to have some spotting to show she's on her way. Just needed to talk to someone who would understand even a little of what we have all been through.


----------



## hockeypucks

Have you tried HPT?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hockey...so sorry Hun :hugs: KMFX this next month is your bfp!


Hopin....thanks so much :hugs: Yes it's been a long journey. 

Moni...thank u!! :). Fx for u!

Anmlz....thx Hun!! ..omg go test test test!!!


AFM..,I am exhausted ....it's unbelievable so how tired my body feels all the time! I tested again this morning to use up my last frer...and it was another dark line. I've even having cramping since yesterday....on and off.

I go in for my beta first thing tomorrow morning.....they will call me by noon. This step makes me nervous...since my only bfp before this was a chemical and betas didn't rise!


----------



## anmlz86

Hockey- haven't tested yet, waiting to pick up some when I do the grocery shopping this week. Weird I know :) 

Breaking- I bet your betas are going to be awesomely elevated if you are already getting such dark lines! So exciting!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking, excited for your betas this morning!! I just know this is it. Everything will be great. :flower:

anmlz, I say go ahead and test. Couldn't hurt anything right?

Hockey, I'm diggin' your PMA. It's NOT easy to think positive going throught his process, so I really admire you!!! 

What else do we have going on?! I'm so grateful for this thread. We have all been together for so long! Awww :hugs: :)


----------



## MandaC

Can't wait to hear breaking:) if feels extra long for me being in England I have to wait till around 5pm cause unsaid she normally calls around 12. Lol:) I know they will be great:)


----------



## KCwantsbaby

CONGRATS BREAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am so sorry Hockey.....big hugs sweet girl!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks KC!!

Hopin.. Manda...yes I went in reeeeqlly early for betas so I could get in and out before appts started. I will give an update as soon as I hear. They rush beta bloodwork so I'm hoping it's before noon even. 

Anmlz..go test hun...lol. kmfx


----------



## hockeypucks

Beta confirmed it's a no. On to the next month although they may want me to take a month off (hopefully not).


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking - Patiently waiting over here. Yeah right! :coffee:

Hockey - LOVE your attitude. Can't wait to celebrate your upcoming BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry for the wait ladies...nurse called me right at the end of my lunch and I had to finish a few things off after.

Beta = 356 Progesterone =60 
This is at 9dp5dt (14dpo). I'm going back on wed to hopefully see this # double.

I'm a bit worried....bc the nurse said this is high....she said oh I thought it could be twins...but then she saw I only transferred one. 

Maybe I'm worrying for nothing..


----------



## ajd36

Yay!!! That is a great number Breakin!!! Such a strong pregnancy you have there :) :) :)


----------



## Allika

Did you have Sex? On this other thread I am on a lady is pregnant with fraternal twins after only transferring one! Imagine that! She had sex and got pregnant naturally in addition to a successful IVF pregnancy!


----------



## luna_19

Woo breaking! 

Don't worry there is a huge range of normal numbers :)


----------



## MandaC

Awesome number breaking!!!! Can't wait till wed to see that doubly:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika..oh my that's quite the crazy story....no we didn't BD. so no chance of twins. 

Ajd...luna...thx!! :)


----------



## ajd36

Oh my goodness Allika, that would be an amazing miracle and such a surprise pregnancy!!!! How amazing all of our stories are from this forum.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MandaC said:


> Awesome number breaking!!!! Can't wait till wed to see that doubly:)

Thx :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking - don't you worry -- the #'s range sooooo much! Congrats on a beautiful strong number. I know you've got to feel good!!! When is your first scan, do you know yet?! Estimated due date?!


----------



## Grateful365

I agree Breaking- a high number is great!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thx for settling my worries!!

Yes I did check EDD...lol...Dec21. :) that was so surreal to see when that was and our 12 weeks.. is mid june.

I'm not sure when my first scan is....i will learn more one I pass the doubling beta stage. 

I would think either 6-8 wks...as that's what I've read online.


----------



## lune_miel

Woohoo, congrats Breakin'!!:happydance: So thrilled for you!


----------



## mwb2040

Did I miss that Ingodshand had her baby? Does anyone have an update? Sometimes it's hard to keep up with the thread!!


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats Breaking!! That's such an awesome number! It's interesting how different everyone's betas are :)

So while cleaning I did happen to find an internet cheapie that I thought I ran out of and a couple ovulation tests. Internet cheapie was a BFN this morning. Had some cramping and some spotting today at work, so I thought AF was finally on her way. Put in a call to my OB to see if maybe my lack of period was because of my medication becoming ineffective. A couple bathroom trips later, no more spotting. What the heck body?! Have to call my OB again tomorrow with an update with the spotting. Bagh! I've never been so confused lol. 

Hope everyone had a good Monday! Manda, hope you're having an awesome time over the pond!

Hockey, hope this next round is it for you!!


----------



## Kins

Happy 9weeks kc

So sorry hockey I wish you the best for you next cycle 

Breaking congrats!


----------



## moni77

Congrats again Breaking!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

thanks Kins!! I'm excited :) I have a Dr. apt tomorrow so I hope to see my little peanut again.


----------



## Grateful365

9 weeks already KC?! Awesome you get to see baby again!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

KC.. that'd do exciting!!

Thx kins and moni :)


----------



## MandaC

KCwantsbaby said:


> thanks Kins!! I'm excited :) I have a Dr. apt tomorrow so I hope to see my little peanut again.

Yay congrats!! We are both 9 weeks. How are u feeling? Iam still feeling really sick all day everyday. And the smell of chicken really makes me wanna hurl. Lol it's worth every second tho:)


----------



## KCwantsbaby

MandaC said:


> KCwantsbaby said:
> 
> 
> thanks Kins!! I'm excited :) I have a Dr. apt tomorrow so I hope to see my little peanut again.
> 
> Yay congrats!! We are both 9 weeks. How are u feeling? Iam still feeling really sick all day everyday. And the smell of chicken really makes me wanna hurl. Lol it's worth every second tho:)Click to expand...

I haven't been sick at all...Thank God. My boobies have been killing me and I have been so tired :sleep: but worth every minute of it like you said!! 

Happy 9 weeks to you too!! so glad we are bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## River54

Congrats Breaking :)

So sorry Hockey - soo rooting for you for the next cycle :)

anyone hear from IGH?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Well last night was very eventful !!!

I wet to sleep early at 930pm....DH and I had gone out for an early dinner so I was exhausted by 9 and knew I would be up early for my 2nd beta this morning.

Around 1130pm...I wake up not feeling good....noxious ...pretty soon it gets worse and before I know it I'm head over the toilet throwing up. I tried to get back into bed but few min I'm at the toilet again.....so then I just end up sitting there by the toilet puking and resting. . I was having flash backs to drinking nights and lying by the toilet promising myself I'm never going to drink that much again....lol

Finally.... Felt better I grabbed a bucket and went to bed....I then had a few more times ....bc hey my tummy wasn't completely empty yet. Went to the toilet emptied the bucket. And then passed out exhausted in bed.

What a night...lol


----------



## MandaC

Oh no breaking!! Sounds like quiet a bug :( how are u feeling now?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm feeling better..i was a bit queasy when I woke up to take my Prometrium dose.

At my clinic I went to go talk to my nurse to tell her my beta results from 1st round. She was saying how she saw them and the nurses thought I was having 2 but then it was noted I only transferred one. 

I told her about the vomiting episode and dizziness she said it's likely from Prometrium now that I have hcg in my system...it can cause dizziness, nausea, vomiting. bc it only happened once she's hoping I'll adjust and it goes away.

I'll be waiting for my beta #2 call today.


----------



## MandaC

That's crazy! Glad ur feeling better. At least u know your beta probably doubled if you are feeling like this.


----------



## moni77

can't wait to hear about Beta #2 breaking...sorry you had a bad night, but hopefully it is for a good reason!


----------



## Grateful365

Anything yet Breaking? :flower: Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ok..here's the beta update...

My 2nd beta is 792.3 (from 356). My progesterone is now 29 (dropped from 60).

they want me back for a third beta...guess this anxiety never ends..

Not sure what to think about the P#...all I know is that the nurse was not concerned and i read it should stay above 20.


----------



## moni77

nice numbers breaking!


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Ok..here's the beta update...
> 
> My 2nd beta is 792.3 (from 356). My progesterone is now 29 (dropped from 60).
> 
> they want me back for a third beta...guess this anxiety never ends..
> 
> Not sure what to think about the P#...all I know is that the nurse was not concerned and i read it should stay above 20.

The beta is great. It more then doubled!! Will they up your progesterone dose maybe?


----------



## Allika

Don't worry about the progesterone! They will just keep you on the supplements longer. A friend of mine had falling progesterone and is also 8 1/2 months pregnant. All they did is keep her on the supplement longer!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...no change to P supplements.

Allika...thanks for the reassurance! these tests and numbers are so nerve wracking.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

GREAT number Breaking!!!!! :flower:


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Yay Breaking!!!!!!!!!!! Great numbers :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hooray Breaking! Great number!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks everyone....really feels good to have you all so excited for me.

Since my reaction to each beta is ok...thats good.. now pray it gets better.

Hard to be full out excited right now...but I'm cautiously happy.


----------



## Allika

Haha Breaking...sorry to burst your bubble but you will always be worried. Even when you're 9 months pregnant you'll be worried and when you're no longer pregnant and have your baby you're gonna be worried too!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Allika..yes I can definitely see that:)


----------



## mwb2040

Haha Allika is so right! Even though I worry (a little) less now that I can feel them constantly, there's other stuff to worry about! The betas look great though, Breaking!

At my appointment yesterday my doc checked my cervix and said "wow the baby's head is low". So I got worried about going into early labor. I called him later and he said that has nothing to do with early labor, my cervix is still closed. It's just the way they're positioned. Phew. It's very uncomfortable though!


----------



## Allika

@mwb: I would have been freaked out too! The tough thing with twins really is that the due date doesn't mean anything with twins! Can't believe you'll be a twin mama any day now! I hope you'll get to the 36 week mark though! Not much further....!


----------



## mwb2040

Thanks Allika! I'm thankful for every day these boys can stay in my belly and grow :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Those numbers sound great breaking :) I agree there will always be something to worry about even after baby arrives safely :wacko:

I had a prescription for diclectin for my morning sickness it helped make it bearable to eat. I definitely recommend it if your sickness continues


----------



## Grateful365

Allika and Lune.....how are you ladies feeling?! I hardly hear a peep out of you! What are you ladies up to so close to the end of your pregnancies? Soooo exciting!!


----------



## Allika

I'm doing good! Not doing too much these days! Taking it easy. 1 1/2 more weeks before the next ultrasound! can't wait to hear how big they estimate her and if she is head down! I think she is but would love the confirmation!


----------



## Grateful365

Ooooo! I can't wait either!!! New pics new pics!!!!


----------



## lune_miel

Yes but nothing exciting to report. Midwife said he is left occ posterior. So I hope he won't have any problems turning sunny side down when the time comes. Can't believe we are near the end!

I love that more of us here continue to be blessed and we can follow the journeys here. :hugs:


----------



## MandaC

Hey breaking did u get another beta done today?


----------



## MandaC

Where is everyone!?!?


----------



## Babyanddust

Yipeeeeeee breaking!!!!! Congrats....
@ hockey lots of hugs.....


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thx babyanddust.

Hi manda...busy day with family. 

But I did go in for my 3rd beta...and it doubled over 1600 with P of 39. No more beta for me!!! 

I've got to book a 7 week ultrasound.


----------



## MandaC

Yay!! That is great :)


----------



## ajd36

That is just wonderful....can't wait to see that first U/S pic :cloud9:


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats breaking!!! So happy for you!


So sorry to have left you all hanging! Evan was born on 4-8 at 245am. He was 8 pds 4 ounces and 20.5 inches long. He is absolutely perfect. I had to have a c-section since he went into fetal distress during labor but so glad we both came through okay. He is doing just great and we are adjusting to being a family of four!


----------



## moni77

Welcome Evan!!

Great numbers Breaking!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Yay so happy for you IGH. welcome baby Evan!


----------



## Allika

Congrats, Igh!!! And welcome little Evan!!!


----------



## MandaC

Aww congrats IGH!! So glad to hear everyone is doing well:) can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## MandaC

Happy Easter everyone!!! Have a great day:)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Aww.welcome baby Evan!! Congrats IGH.


----------



## Kins

Congrats to you so glad baby is save


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congratulations to you IGH!!! <3


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats IGH! Glad to hear you both are doing well. How is the baby schedule treating you so far? 

Awesome numbers breaking! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound :)

Started first round of Clomid yesterday. We are going to try a few rounds of timed intercourse while waiting for our next ivf cycle to try our chances. I've heard of some interesting hormonal responses with Clomid so this is going to be interesting :)

Hope everyone has an awesome weekend!


----------



## moni77

BFN yesterday so waiting for AF. We have decided to wait until July/Aug to do the IVF (as long as the doc approves the wait). I feel like I want to clean the meds out of my body before sticking a lot more in. It also gives us a chance to save a bit more money. I figure if we are taking a couple months off the meds I am going to relax and not temp or use the monitor. Back to just having fun for a bit right? But I'll be back in full force with the IVF at the end of the summer!


----------



## Grateful365

You never know what might happen between now and then Moni! But either way a summer break will be so nice :hugs:


----------



## anmlz86

Hope your first round is your lucky round if you end up needing it ;) enjoy the time to yourselves!


----------



## ajd36

Hope you really get to enjoy your time off Moni and just enjoy this summer! It's great to have that time together and relax for a bit while your body does a cleanse.


----------



## Kins

Ya moni the process is so tedious at time so it's good to have time off


----------



## mwb2040

Congratulations Ingodshand!! 

And I love your attitude Moni! That's the way to do it!


----------



## MandaC

Morning everyone:)

Today iam 10+2 and I swear I felt baby tickle me ever so little but I know the feeling:)
With my first I felt her at 17weeks but with my second I felt her just past 11weeks. I guess when u know the feeling u know the feeling. It was just then2 little times first thing in the morning:) iam so excited!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda that is so exciting :)

By the way are you back from your trip?


----------



## MandaC

Breaking Dawn said:


> Manda that is so exciting :)
> 
> By the way are you back from your trip?

No we are not back yet. We get into Toronto around 8:00pm tomorrow night.


----------



## mwb2040

Quick update: boys are estimated 4lbs 14oz and 4lbs 15oz! That's almost 10 lbs of baby in my belly! Everything looked great at the doctor today.


----------



## ajd36

That's a whole lot of "baby" in there!! Any day now but hopefully two more weeks...or tomorrow hehe....this is so exciting


----------



## mwb2040

Yeah, doctor would like them to stay in there until 36 weeks. Two more weeks! I'm thinking this week or next week will be my last week at work. It's getting too much even though I'm mostly working from home already!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Morning ladies...how is everyone doing? 

Mwb...thats so exciting!!


----------



## MandaC

Hi:) Iam doing ok. Iam getting nervous/anxious about my 12 week US coming up on the 5th. 

How ru feeling breaking?


----------



## anmlz86

Question for the Clomid ladies, did any of you notice the side effects getting more prominent after you finished taking them? I've got the lovely nausea and headaches on our food day at work which just sucks cuz I love me some food :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Manda...so exciting. in understand your nervousness. I feel the same...my 7week u/s is on may 9th. I'll be 7w + 4. 

Anmlz. I took my clomid at night to avoid symptoms since I would just go to sleep. I do remember having slight headaches tho.


----------



## Allika

Yes i did! I guess because with clomid it stays in your bloodstream and actually builds up so by the time you took the 5th doses your build up is highest....


----------



## Allika

Also if interested pm your fb names so I can add you to our fb group!


----------



## luna_19

Clomid gave me ridiculous amounts of cm for my entire cycle


----------



## lune_miel

I also took Clomid at night to avoid any side effects, I really didn't notice any (50 and 100 mg).


----------



## anmlz86

Thank you so much for your responses ladies! The amount of buildup definitely makes sense since I only experienced the side effects the day after I finished taking them. And now that you mentioned it I have had an increase of CM while I was on Clomid. Ultrasound is today to see if any follicles were produced, fingers crossed :)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## ajd36

Good luck girl!! Can't wait to hear how many follies you have :)


----------



## hockeypucks

What is clomid comparable to? I have taken Bravelle, Menopur, Cetrotide and Orgalutren. Then just the HcG shot before retrieval.


----------



## MandaC

Clomid is like fermera. It is normally the first thing u take to make the follical then maybe add an injectable drug to make you produce more follicles and help them grow.


----------



## luna_19

clomid and femara trick your body into producing more lh on it's own whereas the injectables are often lh themselves so work better


----------



## ajd36

Hockey: I forget if you mentioned it, but when do you try another egg transfer?

Anmiz: the Clomid definitely builds up in your system by the end of a 5day course and you start to see more side effects, like the others mentioned, taking it at night can help but nothing can really get past the drug accumulation in your system. How was your U/S?

Breakin and Manda, how are you ladies feeling?? Experiencing the fun of the first trimester MS and Tiredness?? Are the kicks getting stronger Manda? Cant wait for your U/Ss already.is it May yet??

Mwb: youve been quiet all weekare the boys still in there?? Youre almost 35wks!!! Youve made it so far &#9786;


----------



## msalvo515

Good Morning Ladies! My husband and I have been TTC our first child for about a year. After a year of nothing happening, I decided to go to my OBGYN. I had an exam and bloodwork done and found out that I was normal. My husband had a semen analysis and he too is normal. My OB prescribed me clomid 50mg. I just got my period this morning (ugh again.) and am supposed to start taking the clomid on Saturday (calendar day 5). I've also read that mucinex helps with CM (my cousin swears that mucinex got her pregnant). I'm not sure what time of the day to take the clomid or the mucinex? Also, when should I start the mucinex? Any suggestions would be helpful as this has been a long road for our family. Thank you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Babyanddust

Hello msalvo great to have you on here, never heard of mucinex before but hopefully the other ladies may have ideas.....

@ IGH....lots of hugs to baby Evan, hope you are coping okay with baby nursing...bet you are...lol

16 weeks today, super tired and always wanting a nap. Doze off in class all the time....so embarrassing.

Hope every one is going okay...moni enjoy your break dear.


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> Hockey: I forget if you mentioned it, but when do you try another egg transfer?
> 
> Anmiz: the Clomid definitely builds up in your system by the end of a 5day course and you start to see more side effects, like the others mentioned, taking it at night can help but nothing can really get past the drug accumulation in your system. How was your U/S?
> 
> Breakin and Manda, how are you ladies feeling?? Experiencing the fun of the first trimester MS and Tiredness?? Are the kicks getting stronger Manda? Cant wait for your U/Ss already.is it May yet??
> 
> Mwb: youve been quiet all weekare the boys still in there?? Youre almost 35wks!!! Youve made it so far &#9786;

Hi Adj.....iam feeling ok. Iam still getting nausea from time to time during the day. I get pretty tired towards the end of the day. Iam definitely ready for bed. 
I don't know if the kicks are getting stronger. They are not frequent at all but I can't feel pressure pushing up against lower stomach. It reminds me when baby is bigger when they push their bums up against you:) I love it. 
I can't wait till Monday for my ultrasound, iam so nervous. 

How are u feeling?? Yu are getting close:)


----------



## luna_19

msalvo515 said:


> Good Morning Ladies! My husband and I have been TTC our first child for about a year. After a year of nothing happening, I decided to go to my OBGYN. I had an exam and bloodwork done and found out that I was normal. My husband had a semen analysis and he too is normal. My OB prescribed me clomid 50mg. I just got my period this morning (ugh again.) and am supposed to start taking the clomid on Saturday (calendar day 5). I've also read that mucinex helps with CM (my cousin swears that mucinex got her pregnant). I'm not sure what time of the day to take the clomid or the mucinex? Also, when should I start the mucinex? Any suggestions would be helpful as this has been a long road for our family. Thank you!!:thumbup:

Hi we were in the same boat, unexplained infertility after a year and we got pregnant our first month of clomid :) I took the clomid at night because it gave me horrible headaches (just for the 5 days). I had been taking mucunex for ages three times a day during my fertile time but the clomid gave me so much cm I stopped partway through :)


----------



## hockeypucks

MandaC said:


> Clomid is like fermera. It is normally the first thing u take to make the follical then maybe add an injectable drug to make you produce more follicles and help them grow.

Ohhhh okay that makes sense. I forgot I took femara. Thanks Manda!


----------



## ajd36

Welcome and best of luck!! Are you doing Clomid with DTD or IUI?


----------



## hockeypucks

Ajd- our next cycle will be end of May likely. Just waiting for aunt flow which will likely be around may 12-13. We are doing a FET this time.


----------



## ajd36

Hockey, have you two decided how many you are going to try to transfer this time around?


----------



## hockeypucks

I think it will be just one- my Dr likes to keep it to one if possible. I could see though if this one doesn't work that we do the remaining 2 next time- but I am not entirely sure.


----------



## mwb2040

Ajd - no babies yet! But doctor thinks they may be here next week. I'm super uncomfortable and also got a cold. Babies are both still head down and very low. He said he'd induce me around 37 weeks. I'm not dilated yet but he said my cervix is starting to thin. 

Definitely one of the hardest thing I've ever been through but most importantly my sweet babies are doing great!


----------



## anmlz86

Quick post as I am about to pass out, unable to stay awake too long these past few days. Ultrasound on Monday went well, I think there was a little difficulty trying to find my ovaries :) First time I ever had a comment about my endometrium looking good, which measured at 6mm. 2 follicles of right ovary at 12mm and 1 follicle on left ovary at 11mm. I'm supposed to give my Ovidrel injection Thursday morning and then time to get it on lol. I'm really surprised that my ovaries reacted the way they did with the Clomid. I was expecting multiple follicles because of the PCOS, but I'm not complaining. Any follicle at this point is a good follicle :) 

So exciting to hear all the baby updates! Welcome msalvo! I've heard about the Mucinex trick, but I never really heard a set time when one should take it. Good luck with your first round of Clomid! Hope everything goes well :)

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## MandaC

Ladies it's been like 2-3 days! Where is everyone???

AFM: 3 more days!!!! I get to see my jelly bean on Monday;)


----------



## anmlz86

So exciting Manda, the one time where you wish the weekend would speed up :)

AFM- got my Ovidrel shot Thursday morning, Thursday night pulled out the whole seduce my fiancee routine lol. Picked up sushi, watched The Dictator, then put on a "special" outfit which totally pulled him away from his video game lol. Thursday night was uneventful which was really upsetting and I didn't think it was going to happen for us this round but he totally made up for it this morning when I jumped him first thing lol. Fingers crossed our luck continues and we caught that evasive egg :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Hoping for some sunshine in central IL this weekend.


----------



## ajd36

FX Anmiz86 and excited to have a test date on the books!! 

Can't wait to see U/S pics next week from our new mommies

AFM: finally got to see my little one after a long 4 mons! She was super active and moving all over the place. She is head down and was too far down to get a good pic. Looks like everything is ready to go in just a few short weeks :)


----------



## MandaC

I finally heard the babies heart beat this morning. Iam so much more excited for my ultrasound tmrw!!!


----------



## ajd36

That is wonderful Manda!! Do you have a doppler at home?


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> That is wonderful Manda!! Do you have a doppler at home?

Yes I have a Doppler at home :) both my sisters are L&D nurses and took one from work. :)


----------



## ajd36

are you ladies on Facebook? Everyone else is on a private buddies group sharing all of our things there....PM if you wanna join us :)


----------



## mwb2040

Quick update.. Luke and Brady were born 5/2 at 1:27pm and 1:29pm weighing each 5 lbs 2 oz. I developed a syndrome called HELLP and thank goodness they were able to find it in the early stages. They called us on Friday morning when they got some labs back and performed a c-section as soon as soon as possible. 

Babies are doing amazing. Both in NICU as that's hospital policy before 36 weeks but no oxygen, no incubator after only a day or so. They're both bottle feeding and NICU nurses are calling them champs. (Proud mommy here)

I've been struggling a bit more on the other hand. My kidney and liver and a couple other counts were way imbalanced and they closely monitored me on Friday and most if Saturday. I was put on magnesium to prevent seizures. I was not able to see our precious little boys at that time. Since then, my levels have been getting better every day and I'm hoping to leave the hospital on Wednesday with our babies. 

My husband has been nothing but amazing and is learning everything so quickly. He goes in the NICU, does their diaper changes and feedings when he can. I usually only make it up there now once or twice a day. 

So crazy and everything is still very surreal. The boys are doing so so well though which makes everything else not seem so bad. Doctors keep commenting on how good I look because my numbers were apparently awful. (I mean I don't look great either, big belly, everything is swollen, etc etc.) 

But I'm doing ok and hanging in there for now. The boys are absolutely beautiful and that makes me so happy!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats! Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Allika

Congrats! That is so awesome! Scary with the HELLP!!!!! How awesome that they caught it early!!!! So were you uncomfortable or were just your labs off?


----------



## ajd36

I just love those names, Luke and Brady! Can't wait to see their cute little faces

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

mwb, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! SO happy for you and your family, and what a relief that everything is ok with all 3 of you. I bet you are just beside yourself with happiness. Hope you are feeling better soon. Love your names!

manda, that's awesome that you heard the heartbeat! I loved having my home doppler, especially in the weeks before I felt him kick on a regular basis. Was nice to have a way to know he's ok in there.

What else do we have going on? As ajd said, we've all been sharing things in that FB group which has been kind of a thing of convenience for me since it's on my phone and easier to navigate that way but I need to stay on top of things here too!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

MWB!!!! wow!!! congrats!! I love the names and so happy for you! I hope you feel better soon and get those babies home :)


----------



## moni77

Congrats MWB!! Here's to a speedy recovery as well.


----------



## MandaC

Oh my goodness MWB!!! Congrats:)


----------



## MandaC

Here it is!! My Doctor said baby looked great and so far so great!!?

Does anyone by chance see a penis type shape between the babies legs?? Kinda looks like a cherry and stem. Lol what do you all think?

I dunno why it's upside down.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## luna_19

Aw great pic! How far along are you? My hubby swore he could see a stick and berries at our 12 week scan but I told him it was way too early :shrug:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautiful scan pic!!


----------



## ajd36

Look at that sweet little baby in there....melts my heart


----------



## moni77

Great pic!!


----------



## MandaC

luna_19 said:


> Aw great pic! How far along are you? My hubby swore he could see a stick and berries at our 12 week scan but I told him it was way too early :shrug:

Iam 12 +1 today. You can totally see exactly that. A stick and berries. Lol


----------



## Kins

I don't have Facebook but I have Instagram


----------



## Kins

Congrats mWB on your little troopers! soo glad they caught hellp early. My friend was dx with that as well. 

Manda are you going to find out gender?

Hopin don't forget us here on bnb the ones that don't have fb


----------



## tlm

Can join you ladies? I had my frat twin boys April 10, 2013 on my first ivf cycle. We tried everyone before ivf, including 4 iui's, clomid, surgeries and tests. We are undecided about adding to the family, but I was curious as to how many of you had no problem conceiving naturally after having to use assisted reproduction the first time around. I ended up with stage 3 endo and had a lap and hysteroscopy before doing iui's. 

Thanks! :)


----------



## MandaC

ajd36 said:


> are you ladies on Facebook? Everyone else is on a private buddies group sharing all of our things there....PM if you wanna join us :)

Iam on Facebook


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome tlm! I just had my first 9 months ago using Femara, but I do intend on trying naturally first for a while for #2. :thumbup:

CONGRATULATIONS MWB!!!! Can't wait to see pic of your sweet boys!!! So glad you are all OK. Love their names.

Beautiful scan pic Manda!!!!! :flower:


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Congrats mWB on your little troopers! soo glad they caught hellp early. My friend was dx with that as well.
> 
> Manda are you going to find out gender?
> 
> Hopin don't forget us here on bnb the ones that don't have fb

Hi:) yes we will forsure e finding the gender:) can't wait!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hello ladies....sorry for being MIA. I've been on a course for work and it's drained every ounce of what energy I have left.

Hope everyone is dong well....I hope to catchup with all of you on Friday. (Vacation day + u/s day) eek!


----------



## MandaC

Oh iam so excited for you tomorrow:) I can't wait to see that picture!!

How are u feeling otherwise?


----------



## cranberry987

Hi, I'm back here after conceiving with clomid first time round. Ds is now 2.5 and we have an appt at the fertility clinic next week....


----------



## Allika

Just wanted to let you all know that Amelia was born last week Monday at 6lbs 2 oz, 19 inch long. We are doing great!


----------



## MandaC

Allika said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Amelia was born last week Monday at 6lbs 2 oz, 19 inch long. We are doing great!

Oh so sweet congrats Allika :)

How are u feeling?


----------



## Kins

Congrats Allika how far along were you? All the Babies are coming! Hopin check, allika check...Aj----your next


----------



## Allika

I was 36+2 when my water broke!


----------



## River54

oh my - congrats!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats to all the mamma's.!!!!!

AFM....
I had my ultrasound in friday. It was amazing ....baby is healthy..with a strong heartbeat. It was so surreal.


----------



## Kins

Happy Mother's Day mommies and all of our future mommies to be


----------



## Kins

Wonderful news breaking


----------



## luna_19

Yay breaking!


----------



## ajd36

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!

Finley Grace made her grand entrance on Friday evening and everything is perfect!

Will update my journal with the story sometime this week

Breaking, that is amazing to hear the first time isn't.... treasure the moments of each step, they are just wonderful


----------



## Kins

Ahhh Aj! Can't wait to hear birth story and see photos . Youu have very little one for your 1st Mother's Day


----------



## MandaC

Hi everyone. I must have deleted this thread some how. I was wondering why I hadn't seen it in my email then I checked and it was gone. Lol oops. 

Congrats Aj, she is so cute:)


----------



## Grateful365

Breaking - :happydance::happydance::happydance:Such great news!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!

Ajd - HUGE Congratulations on baby Finley!!!!!:happydance::flower::hugs:


----------



## Kins

Wait Manda where did you see a picture????


----------



## mwb2040

Sorry for being MIA... And a huge thank you for all the sweet messages. Congrats to all new mommies!!

I'm recovering and doing better each day. I was in really bad shape and very lucky to be doing so well right now. 

Brady and Luke are doing amazing. I'm falling in love more and more each day. They are over their birthweight. And today was the first day I tandem nursed them.. It's also exactly three years ago my mom passed away.. I think she had something to do with it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## luna_19

Aw they are adorable! :)


----------



## KCwantsbaby

awww mwb, they are precious!! Congrats :)


----------



## MandaC

mwb2040 said:


> Sorry for being MIA... And a huge thank you for all the sweet messages. Congrats to all new mommies!!
> 
> I'm recovering and doing better each day. I was in really bad shape and very lucky to be doing so well right now.
> 
> Brady and Luke are doing amazing. I'm falling in love more and more each day. They are over their birthweight. And today was the first day I tandem nursed them.. It's also exactly three years ago my mom passed away.. I think she had something to do with it!

Awww they are so cute!! Iam glad ur all doing so well.


----------



## MandaC

Kins said:


> Wait Manda where did you see a picture????

I saw it on Facebook:)


----------



## Allika

Aw mwb!!!! They are adorable!!!


Ladies, please pm me with your name if you want to join our fb group! Makes things a whole lot easier!


----------



## Kins

Boo. I don't have Facebook &#55357;&#56852;

Aww MW they are so cute.! Congrats.


----------



## moni77

Great pic mwb!!


----------



## Kins

Has anyone bought the babyleggings from babyleggings.com the ones that are 5 free you just pay shipping?

I was thinking of doing this but does Anyone know what size they are? I can't seem to find for what age baby they fit. I think I saw somewhere infant and toddler but that doesn't tell me too much


----------



## luna_19

They are supposed to fit both they are just baggier on babies, I know people who have them for pretty small babies and they fit :)


----------



## Grateful365

I got 5 pairs of them all different patterns and they seem to vary slightly by size...some are a bit wider and longer than the others, etc. They fit Jimmy when he was just a couple months old and they still fit him fine at 9 months old.


----------



## Grateful365

Kins said:


> Boo. I don't have Facebook &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Aww MW they are so cute.! Congrats.

Awe Kins!!!! Wish you could join our facebook group. :cry: Do you just not like using it?


----------



## Kins

Ya I had it a few years back when I was trying to get pregnant and I would see so many post of people getting pregnant and I didn't like how it made me feel and at the same time there was people who would post depressing quotes or pictures or post there everymove and complain on it etc and it drove me nuts. One being my sister in law so I can just not follow her haha so I just stay off it. 

Also I spent way too much time on it. Like looking at pictures and before you know it time has flown by. 

So long story short it's better I stay off it haha


----------



## Grateful365

Ah, gotcha. :) Well if you change your mind and just want to make a "Kins" profile without friending all the people you know in real life to join our group, we 're there! :) :) 

Also, we are starting to collect/write our TTC inspirational stories for an eBook we thought would be cool to write and put on Amazon for sale (for a really low price) and if we sell any, we want to donate the proceeds to help people who need financial help TTC. 

Just throwing that out there in case your interested in sharing your story! :thumbup:


----------



## Kins

Came across this letter from a mom regarding 6week growth spurt. Great read 
https://nurshable.com/2012/05/27/six-week-growth-spurt/


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Breaking... So happy for your healthy ultrasound!!! :hugs:


----------



## River54

So, I tested today with a cheapie - bfn
Probably go out and get some FRER to test again tomorrow, you know, just in case ;)
even OH is now joking about the negative tests, saying - "are we sure it isn't a positive - I haven't seen one of those before..." lol

Otherwise, it means I'll start the next IVF cycle maybe this week :)

Side note - my dd is going off to university across the country in Sept - soo many people keep telling me I'll be an empty nester...they don't know we are ttc, but lately I've been starting to tell people, just so they can back off a bit. The comment just seems soo double fold.

Had a great mini vacation this past weekend at a cabin on the beach just a few hours from our house .. so relaxing, and great to get away from everything. :) Started knitting baby stuff again :)


----------



## moni77

FXed River!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Kins said:


> Came across this letter from a mom regarding 6week growth spurt. Great read
> https://nurshable.com/2012/05/27/six-week-growth-spurt/

That was a great article! We had our spurt last week at 5 weeks. It was so hard but glad we stuck through it.


----------



## ajd36

FX the witch stays away and the FRER picks up something!

Kins, I ordered those leggings and got a nice selection but they are all way too big for right now. I ordered some Newborn size leg gins from Amazon and Zulilly and LOVE using them....so much easier to do diaper changes without removing the pants and socks each change


----------



## Grateful365

River- looking forward to GREAT things ahead for you! Can't wait for your BFP :flower:


----------



## River54

thx - tested yesterday - bfn on a frer. oh asked me if I tested today, i figured I shouldn't. Maybe test tomorrow if no spotting.


----------



## River54

BFN again. Now just waiting for af to show, so I can call the clinic and get an appt for a check scan to start IVF #2 :)
Hopefully be able to get ahold of them on the weekend, since they wanted to see me cd2 for the check scan.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry for the bfn river. I hope your next cycle is the lucky one!!


----------



## Kins

River so sorry. Keep fighting your baby is waiting for the perfect time.

How's everyone else? Let's see some baby photos!
Enjoy the long holiday weekend.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## River54

sooo cute Kins :)


----------



## River54

Ok, clinic emailed - I am to go in tomorrow to sign, get a scan & bloodwork, and hopefully get the go ahead to start :) ugh tomorrow is a busy day! Also got to take the car in the shop, and get a rental for a couple days, attend our agm, work meetings, and maybe attend a lecture at my dd school that evening.


----------



## Ingodshand

she is so cute!!

Good luck River!

Here is my attempt at catching Evan smile!
 



Attached Files:







evan smiling.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## River54

Ok, got my protocol. 225 of Brevelle and 225 of Menopur. Estimated retrieval week of June 7th :) I start injections tomorrow night, and go back for a scan on Monday morning....scared, but feeling good about this round :)


----------



## luna_19

Good luck :)


----------



## Kins

Good luck river!


----------



## moni77

Good luck River!! 

AFM- AF arrived over the weekend - went in for day 3 scan and bloods - the cysts are still there, the one on the left has shrunk slightly and the one on the right got bigger. I go back for another scan/labs on June 9th. (Good thing I decided to wait until July to start the IVF - this would have been more upsetting if I was delaying it.)


----------



## Kins

Moni so they just shrink on their own? Anything can be done to shrink them?


----------



## moni77

They are supposed to. If they are not smaller on the 9th not sure if they will give me meds or not. I think it is healthier if they go away on their own though.


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck river!

Moni- will they aspirate them? I had it done and was so painful.


----------



## ajd36

Best of luck ladies with the IVF's!! Keep us posted on the plans and how things are going with the procedures


----------



## River54

ok ladies - went in for our check scan today. I now have 2 follies on the left and 4 on the right, all measuring approx 9-11mm. There is 2 smaller ones on the right as well, but they didn't count those. Lining was at 10mm!
I am to keep taking the same dose of meds, and now they've added Orgalutran as well in the mornings to stop me ovulating.
Was a bit disappointed about the number of follies, but hey - it is more at this point than last time, and they are all roughly the same size - which is what they want. 

I go back Thursday for another check.


----------



## Grateful365

Sounds very promising River!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## moni77

Ingodshand said:


> Good luck river!
> 
> Moni- will they aspirate them? I had it done and was so painful.

Not sure - I hope not!

River - sounds promising!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all doing well..goodluck to those starting a new cycle. KMFX

All the new mommas...hope you're enjoying this time with you're precious little ones.

AFM...looking forward to getting the end of 1st tri...hoping the nausea vomiting eases up.


----------



## River54

Just thought I'd update this thread with what happened :)

They collected 8 eggs, 7 fertilized, and 2 made it to day 5 (today) where they transferred them in :)

Test date is a long ways off - June 24th ... so, because it is a long ways off, we'll probably test before then. Though, I guess I need to wait til at least the 21st to test myself, so I don't find the trigger.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck :)


----------



## moni77

Good luck!!


----------



## Kins

How is everyone?


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm feeling awful. BFN 6dp5dt. I was sure this was going to work. :(


----------



## River54

Kins - I had betas done:

11dp5dt - 66
13dp5dt - 121
15dp5dt - 300
18dp5dt - ? (was today, won't get results til late this afternoon)

So I got my BFP :) which we haven't gotten yet in this whole time we've been ttc -so that is awesome unto itself :) But my clinic doesn't like my low numbers, and I don't think they'll be happy unless my beta is over 1000 today...so FX!! We'll see what they say.
I have had a bunch of early pregnancy symptoms though, and have a bunch of hope since seeing last Friday's beta :)


----------



## moni77

still waiting for AF so I can start the BCP in lead up to IVF in August...


----------



## ajd36

Excited for you to start IVF, hopefully just once and BFP!


----------



## Kins

CanadianMaple said:


> I'm feeling awful. BFN 6dp5dt. I was sure this was going to work. :(

Oh Canadian---hugs to you. I am so sorry. Keep fighting! are you going to try again?


----------



## Kins

River54 said:


> Kins - I had betas done:
> 
> 11dp5dt - 66
> 13dp5dt - 121
> 15dp5dt - 300
> 18dp5dt - ? (was today, won't get results til late this afternoon)
> 
> So I got my BFP :) which we haven't gotten yet in this whole time we've been ttc -so that is awesome unto itself :) But my clinic doesn't like my low numbers, and I don't think they'll be happy unless my beta is over 1000 today...so FX!! We'll see what they say.
> I have had a bunch of early pregnancy symptoms though, and have a bunch of hope since seeing last Friday's beta :)

AHHH RIVER! I see your latest BETA! Congrats lady!!! Keep us posted on u/s and appts etc....


----------



## River54

ok - just got emailed back - first u/s appt is on July 15th :)

Soo long to wait.....


----------



## MegNE922

Hi girls ! could i join you all? 
July makes month 11 for us TTC. i did 1 round of Clomid in May and got a BFP at 11dpo. then a week later i got a BFN :( 
with that said i had a HSG test on June 13th and found i only have 1 ovarie that's functioning. i'm also switching my OB bc mine was a total tool and couldn't listen to me. poor poor bed side manner. 
i plan to start my 2nd round of clomid in July im just waiting for AF. 

it's been a long frustrating road for us and we both feel like we're at square one. if all goes well i can cancel my RE apt in august but that's our next step after July.


----------



## Mikihob

Can I join here as well??

Canadian Maple I am so sorry you got a BFN. :hugs:
River54 congrats on your BFP and your beta being over 1,000. July 15, is right around when I can POAS (if I make it that long). 

I had an IUI yesterday and am now DYING to know if it worked. TWW are way too long, our bodies should change to TDW (two day wait). :haha:


----------



## River54

Hi ladies :)

Meg - did you find a new OB? Frustrating when your own doctor doesn't listen! FX that this is your month!

Miki - I know, the wait now for my u/s is like yet another tww! Trying hard to keep my mind occupied. For the original tww, and the beta hell, there was the FIFA soccer on, but these past couple days, work is slow, and I am getting distracted! Hope your IUI is the one! Are you going to test early?


----------



## MegNE922

I did River. I see him the 9th! I cant wait as odd as that is. he did come highly recommended so i'm hoping he's the answer to my OB prayers! lol 

i'm really unfamiliar to the IUI and IVF lingo and I apologize. I think I should get it by august lol


----------



## Mikihob

River I always say that I won't test early, that I will wait it out the full two weeks, but I will probably. lol. It's hard waiting, especially once the symptoms start to mess with my mind. Since I am not testing the trigger out, I am kinda nervous that if I test on 10dpiui that I will get a positive from the trigger. It would make the BFN all that much harder. We will see if I can survive the wait. :haha:


----------



## MegNE922

Ok. Idk how...I'm just in shock. I got a BFP this morning! 2 of them. Took an IC and confirmed with a digital! Oye! Only bd 1 day in the fertile window! 

Good luck to you girls. Don't let your reproductive issues get you down! Stay positive bc it will happen when you least expect it!


----------



## Kins

Welcome meg! Congrats on your bfp. I have heard the HSGs flush your system and many women get prego shortly after


----------



## Mikihob

Meg congrats! How exciting!!


----------



## Kins

Anyone cave and Poas?


----------



## moni77

So AF finally arrived yesterday. Day 3 workup tomorrow to confirm I can start my IVF protocol - 3 weeks BCP to start.


----------



## Mikihob

BFN on 9 and 12 dpo and AF started today for me two days early. :cry: On to a break so that I can lose the weight Clomid and PCOS added over the last few months and to save up some more money for treatments. 

Hope everyone else is well and got there BFP's!!


----------



## Kins

So sorry mik hugs to you


River- ultra sound today?


----------



## River54

I had gotten it rescheduled a tad earlier since I was having pains in my side. BUT - everything looked great they said - measured on track, and even saw the heartbeat :) Got a pic to take home as well :)
Soo happy about it!

Pains have since gone away (well turned into what I consider normal occasional cramps) - So I am taking that as a good sign! Feel queasy off and on now, and don't have too much of an appetite, and bloated... as in because I work at a desk all day - my pants are uncomfortable esp at the end of the day. I really gotta get some diff pants or something to wear, but everything I've tried on so far doesn't work. Though I tried on OH's shorts just to see - even though they are big, they had better dimensions...maybe I should just buy some smaller guy shorts....


----------



## moni77

I am starting my IVF protocol - I just picked up the BCPs. I start tonight, take the last one on Aug 1st and go in for a scan on Aug 5th (I fly back in on the 4th - so this is the timing that I wanted!!) I have to pay by Monday - so that will be a little tough - but we had it saved up - but yikes $12K is the biggest check I have ever written!


----------



## Kins

River do what I did, wear longer shirts and unbutton the pants or hook a rubber band on. Or you could actually buy maternity pants now because I didn't realize this but your supposed to buy the pants in what you would normally wear size at least that's what they told me so I went with it and it worked out for me.

Moni---good luck sooo exciting. And yes that is quite the check! Now does that cover everything?


----------



## River54

I did find a pair of maternity jeans. So, I've been wearing those to work. My normal jeans are pull on type, but not as stretchy as maternity ones, so I can't undo them
I seem to have better days and bad days with this sick feeling. Had to work from home yesterday, as I was too afraid I'd puke at work.


----------



## Kins

Happy 8weeks.

Wish I could work from home


----------



## moni77

It didn't cover the meds and the freezing. Just found out the meds are covered by the insurance so I only had to pay $150 in copays (much better than the 2-3K I was expecting to put down!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just popping in to say hi! Who all still stalks this one!? Miss you ladies.


----------



## moni77

Still here - start the stims today...scan on Friday.


----------



## River54

ohh FX!


----------



## Mikihob

I am still here too. I had IUI#4 Aug 1 and my test date is Friday, Aug 15. Currently just waiting- in patiently. :haha: :winkwink: 

moni I hope your stimming goes well and you have a great response to the meds!


----------



## Kins

Still here hopin. Baby girl is 4months old already.
How's are all the other ladies and babies? You guys still following each other on fb?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## River54

wow kins - soo cute!


----------



## luna_19

Adorable kins :)


----------



## Dini

Hi everyone, I haven't been on in a very long time and was curious if anyone I knew was still around, I see a few are (Moni, Hopin) maybe more, I didn't go back very far. 

DH and I did 2 IUI's back at the beginning of the year, each failed. We ran out of money and gave up for a while. We tried on our own but since i just don't O on my own and he has the morphology issue it seemed futile. So I decided I had to adopt some better habits, lose a few pounds and he cut back on caffeine and smoking and started taking his vitamins regularly. After I lost a few lbs, and started exercising more I started having more "normal" periods, averaging 34-36 day cycles. My last two cycles I thought maybe I ovulated, but this very last one I was pretty sure of because I had the EWCM and wanted to BD a lot lol, had sore nipples (TMI) and I felt what I was certain was ovulation pains, so we BD'd twice around the time I thought maybe I was going to O, not really trying but figured what the heck, it's fun to practice.

I thought for sure over a week ago I was going to start, had cramps and my usual back pain, but 7 days went by and just cramping and yesterday I woke up nauseated, but my DH had indigestion from dinner as well..he talked me into taking a test today and HOLY COW, :bfp: I took 3 tests, then had to go to the store and buy some digitals too.. I still don't believe it. The CBD said 2-3 weeks, so it is sinking in a little more after seeing that.

I'm going to call the Dr in the morning and hopefully get bloodwork scheduled. I'm totally in shock, we were told with our issues we only had a 3-5% chance of conceiving and that was with medications. on our own even less... 

I had to take a break from TTC because it wore me down and stressed me out, but we were planning on going back for more treatments in January, and then on to IVF..just praying this is real and will stick!

Moni, I'm so glad you are getting your IVF started, it has been a long road for you, I'm going to pray for multiples for you lol,


----------



## luna_19

Congrats! :)


----------



## Kins

Awesome news dini

Luna how is lil man?


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats Dini!! How exciting!


----------



## moni77

Congrats over here as well Dini!! and thanks - I'd be happy with one at this point. Follies are growing - next scan is Wed, possible retrieval date is Sat/Sun.


----------



## luna_19

Kins said:


> Awesome news dini
> 
> Luna how is lil man?

Hr is just growing way too fast, I feel like life is going in fast forward :( he's getting ready to try walking and I'm going to have to plan a birthday party soon :wacko:


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> Congrats over here as well Dini!! and thanks - I'd be happy with one at this point. Follies are growing - next scan is Wed, possible retrieval date is Sat/Sun.


Good luck to you Moni!


----------



## Kins

Hey Mommas, Mommas to be---where are you all? Fill me in. How are the little ones


----------



## moni77

Hello...still here with a great ivf result. I'm 8 weeks todayand just graduated from the RE.


----------



## River54

Awesome Moni!!

I am 18w3d today, and feeling good. Feel like I am bigger - gotta watch the bump, jackets won't do up anymore, can't eat a bagel and juice without feeling like it is too much, bit of indigestion because of this, also have to start rolling to one side to get up from lying down, but all in all, feeling pretty good. 

Have a anatomy scan on Oct 6 - we may get to peek at the gender, but otherwise the tech won't tell us (some bylaw in our town), and we'll have to call the doctor a couple days later when they have the results and they'll tell us.

We did have a scan when I was 15w3d, in a diff town when we were visiting IL, but they don't tell you gender until 16w...sigh but got some great shots from that, and OH got alot more excited to see a baby - so it was good. - Even started coming up with names :)

Thinking about doing the 3d scan later, but not really sure about it. 
Started a spreadsheet of stuff to get for baby, and we are trying to buy stuff over the span, so we don't get hit with a big bill towards the end. Got the crib and change table and dresser in Sept (OH's parents sprung for half of it), but it is still in boxes, and OH and I haven't even tried to tackle it yet.


----------



## luna_19

We're here! Getting ready for little man's first birthday :wacko: are you not in fb kins? I can't remember


----------



## Dini

Still here as well, doing well, 11w4d today, just 199 days to go!

Still can't believe I'm here..and can't wait to be out of the first trimester! My NT scan is next week on Oct. 9th and simply can't wait!! Last scan was at 6w4d and baby looked like a jellybean..so that's what we call it lol. Can't wait to see an actual baby!

Hoping to do our anatomy scan a few days before Thanksgiving so we can announce then. We are 20 weeks the Saturday after so I figure 19w+ should be fine. If they won't do it we will probably go to a 3d/4d private place since Thanksgiving seems like a perfect time to announce it. We could wait till Christmas but that's an entire month after lol.

I can't wait to show a little but since I'm so fluffy and have a bit of a belly and extra skin from weight loss it will be a while, probably not until 20ish weeks. But as long as baby is healthy it's all good!


----------



## Kins

Luna I don't have fb. I miss all the ladies.

River- that u/s pic on your profile is awesome/ let us know how today goes.

So happy things are moving along well for you ladies


----------



## River54

The u/s went well. Things all looked in place. I'm sure we'll get confirmation of that at the OB in a couple weeks. 
Just found out we are having a boy!! :)


----------



## moni77

Congratsriver!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Ladies!!!! Long time no talk!!! :cry:

I miss you ladies who are not on FB. I might just have to stick around both places. :thumbup:

Dini!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moni--------SO Excited for you!! 

Kins!!!!!!! Miss you! How are things??


----------



## Kins

Things are good. Caitlin will already 8mthsnon the first! She is army crawling EVERYWHERE and if she can't have it(wires) she'll find it. She has quite the personality. So exciting being a mommy. 

When she was just about 5months we stopped being careful and so I guess you could say we are ntnp is that the abbreviation? Haha where what ever happens happens? I never got aunt flow back so it's very unlikely I souls ever get pregnant without fertility meds and monitoring again. 

What sucks is I never know if I'm pregnant because I don't get my period so I buy cheapy hpts online and check randomly. I don't want to be pregnant and go out drinking ya know? It would be so cool to have a surprise bfp.


Anyway I thinkin will talk to the hubby when Caitlin is 1 to see of I should start up with treatments. As you all know it's a lot of work and time.

My house is already looking like a tornado hit it.

Just tried to post a photo of Caitlin from my phone but it says file to large.


----------



## Grateful365

Awe Kins! I'm so glad your loving mommy-hood. It truly IS exciting being a mommy, I agree. Yeay to army crawling!!!

I am experiencing some pretty major baby fever again myself...I don't O most of the time I don't think and so I'm pretty sure I would need Femara to TTC again. I started taking Vitex to see if it will help my cycles any. I have an apt with my OB in late February so I will ask him about Femara then.

I hope you can get a picture uploaded of beautiful Caitlin!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grateful, Feb is too far away! KMFX'd the vitex works :)

Hi Kins!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin - I'm really diggin' your new ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:


----------



## Kins

Ya hopin I just went in your page and noticed your ticker!!!!! Congrats! Was this a surprise????? Give the details ahhh


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Kins yes, def a surprise. I mean obviously I know how it happens but I haven't had a PP AF and we aren't dtd that often, plus with the struggles TTC in the past I certainly wasn't expecting this!
So i have no idea how far along I am or anything. My ticker is a total guess. Should be accurate within a couple of weeks though. First u/s is 12/16 :)


----------



## Kins

That is so incredibly awesome!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Dec. 16 can't come soon enough Hopin!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

2 more weeks!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> 2 more weeks!

Can we have a SCAN ticker? LMAO :coffee:


----------



## Kins

Wait hold on! I was just on Lunas journal... grateful are you expecting?????????


----------



## Grateful365

I just now saw this Kins! I don't get a lot of notifications it seems!!!:dohh:


----------



## Grateful365

Dini did you have the baby?!?!?! I don't know what day your due date was....

Can't wait to hear!!


----------

